# 

## Nadiaart

Witam

 :big grin:

----------


## Nefer

A wkleisz projekt ?   :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

Wkleję. 
A potrzeba? www.archeton.pl  - projekt Cedryk
Zamierzałam wkleić po zmianach

----------


## malypatrys

Witam. tylko pogratulować odwagi!!! Samemu budować dom to jest coś  :big tongue:  Jestem ciekawa jak wam będzie szło więc czekam na ciąg dalszy  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam i *POWODZENIA!!!!*

----------


## Nefer

> Wkleję. 
> A potrzeba? www.archeton.pl  - projekt Cedryk
> Zamierzałam wkleić po zmianach


Pewnie , że trzeba  :smile:  Chciałam zobaczyć na co się porywacie  :smile: .
Oczywiście kibicuje  :smile:

----------


## anetina

witam serdecznie

no u mnie też samodzielność inwestorów
tylko że ja papierkami, więc na budowie urzęduje mąż z moim tatą
ale ekipę zatrudnią do stawiania ścian - sami będą pomagać, no i kogoś do dachu
ale reszta wszytsko samemu  :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witam. tylko pogratulować odwagi!!! Samemu budować dom to jest coś  Jestem ciekawa jak wam będzie szło więc czekam na ciąg dalszy  
> Pozdrawiam i *POWODZENIA!!!!*



Dziękujemy, dziękujemy.   :big grin:  Dalej będzie, oj będzie, będzie   :Lol:  Jesteśmy prawie na tym samym etapie budowy - za Was również kciuki trzymam

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Napisał Nadiaart
> 
> Wkleję. 
> A potrzeba? www.archeton.pl  - projekt Cedryk
> Zamierzałam wkleić po zmianach
> 
> 
> Pewnie , że trzeba  Chciałam zobaczyć na co się porywacie .
> Oczywiście kibicuje


Dziękujemy za kibicowanie  :Smile: . Porządek zrobiony - wkleiłam co się da, resztę wcisnę gdzieś później.   :Lol:  

Pozdrawiamy i powodzenia na finiszu   :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

> witam serdecznie
> 
> no u mnie też samodzielność inwestorów
> tylko że ja papierkami, więc na budowie urzęduje mąż z moim tatą
> ale ekipę zatrudnią do stawiania ścian - sami będą pomagać, no i kogoś do dachu
> ale reszta wszytsko samemu


U nas póki co "samodzielność" zobaczymy jak dalej. Małżonek się upiera, pewnie przy stropie odpuścimy - e nie co ja strop też za zbroimy (monolit   :ohmy:  )no dobra chyba przy poddaszu wymięknę  :Lol:  dach na sto procków już ekipa, bo się boję że z drabiny spadnę  :wink: 
Dzięki za wsparcie również  i dla Was powodzenia i samych pomyślnych rozwiązań oraz szybkiego i niedrogiego finiszu  :big grin:  Warto!!!

Pozdrawiamy

----------


## Nadiaart

> Napisał malypatrys
> 
> Witam. tylko pogratulować odwagi!!! Samemu budować dom to jest coś  Jestem ciekawa jak wam będzie szło więc czekam na ciąg dalszy  
> Pozdrawiam i *POWODZENIA!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> Dziękujemy, dziękujemy.   Dalej będzie, oj będzie, będzie   Jesteśmy prawie na tym samym etapie budowy - za Was również kciuki trzymam
> 
> Pozdrawiam


  :oops:   Oj nie jesteśmy

Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## anetina

ciekawe, ile da sie rady samemu robić  :smile: 
nic tylko podziwiać - Was, no i moich chłopów   :oops:  , bo ja tam za dużo nie mam czasu na robocie siedzieć   :oops:  
latam za papierkami, za zakupami, dom, dziecko, praca, zebrania w przedszkolu, obiady i całe zaopatrzenie na budowę - to jest na mojej głowie  :big grin:

----------


## monikaa13

Nadia hej, to ja z forum Archetonu. 
Super, że założyłaś dziennik. Mogę obiecać, że będę twoją stałą czytelniczką - wiadomo dlaczego  :smile: 
Pisz, pisz dokładnie wszystko i wszystko pokazuj  :big grin: 
Do tej pory o Cedryku zero na forum, a tu proszę nagle dwa dzienniki.
Gratuluję odwagi i jeszcze raz wyrażam swoje zadowolenie z faktu powstania tego dziennika.
Zapraszam też na mój choć pewnie on wam nic nie pomoże, bo jak wiecie budowa w roku przyszłym.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

P.S. Jest nas już dwie  :big grin:

----------


## majki

Nadiaart - trafiłem dopiero teraz na dziennik   :oops:  

Wielki BIG SZACUN dla Was   :cool:   Podziwiam ( ale też całkowicie rozumiem ), że robicie sami. 
Kibicuję, będę śledził   :big grin:  

trzymajcie się, pozdrawiam, majki

PS. Normalnie poznaję niektóre deski ...   :Lol:   :cool:

----------


## anetina

> *Do tych wszystkich, którzy:*
> 
> - robią tak jak i my (choć może i nie tylko)
> - liczą się ze swoim portfelem
> - zależy im na jakości
> 
> Zaprawa murarska do bloczków betonowych (nie wiem czy do cegły sprawdzę dla mnie jeden pies) - produkt izolbetu na składach od 9 do 11zł za worek 25kg (w opakowaniu firmowym izolbetu) *w castoramie 5,5zł* za ten sam worek 25kg. Inne opakowanie "ABE". Sprawdziłam dzwoniłam do izolbetu, Pani technolog potwierdziła, iż to ta sama zaprawa tych samych parametrów(zdradziła że są wyższe niż podają na opakowaniu    ) tyle tylko, że sieci proszą o inne opakowanie. Czyli "wyprodukowano dla Biedronki"   
> Nie wiem czy tym postem amerykę odkryłam , ale jak ktoś nie wiedział to już wie  
> 
> Zdjęcie worka znajdującego się castoramie



pozwalam sobie to zapisać w swojej pamięci  :smile: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Nelli Sza

No to w takim razie - budujcie!!!! A my czekamy na efekty. Zdjęć, jak widać dotychczas, zapowiada się sporo, a to jest to, co forumowicze lubią najbardziej !!!! Gratulki i powodzenia !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## agrazka

Witam ,czytam wasz dziennik  Nadiaart i ten to mi sie dopiero podoba, wystawiłam wam 6 z+, Serdeczne dzieki za takie opisy ze zdjeciami, Bardzo ładny fundament, dokładnośc, fachowość bez zastrzezen.Jestescie super!!!
PS.Dla mnie informacja o cenach worków w Castoramie jest superowa, nie wiedziałam , ze warto równiez porównywac ceny marketów budowlanych ze składami.
Życze zdrówka bo bedzie bardzo potrzebne.
Agrazka z Łodzi :roll:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witam ,czytam wasz dziennik  Nadiaart i ten to mi sie dopiero podoba, wystawiłam wam 6 z+, Serdeczne dzieki za takie opisy ze zdjeciami, Bardzo ładny fundament, dokładnośc, fachowość bez zastrzezen.Jestescie super!!!
> PS.Dla mnie informacja o cenach worków w Castoramie jest superowa, nie wiedziałam , ze warto równiez porównywac ceny marketów budowlanych ze składami.
> Życze zdrówka bo bedzie bardzo potrzebne.
> Agrazka z Łodzi


Jejku dzięki. Powiem tyle, dla takich komentarzy warto żyć.
My to jeszcze pikuś mamy znajomego, który do pamso dzwoni i informuje ich iż ostatnio nie jest zadowolony z jakości parówek   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Roll:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nadiaart - trafiłem dopiero teraz na dziennik   
> 
> Wielki BIG SZACUN dla Was    Podziwiam ( ale też całkowicie rozumiem ), że robicie sami. 
> Kibicuję, będę śledził   
> 
> trzymajcie się, pozdrawiam, majki
> 
> PS. Normalnie poznaję niektóre deski ...


Dziękujemy bardzo. Miło nam, że Ci się podoba.
Dziennik założony niedawno. Siedzę z synkiem w domu na zwolnieniu - to i czasu troszkę jakby więcej.

Hehehe nie mogę wyciągnąć desek, bo je wkrętami skręciliśmy (proszę cię w życiu gwoździa nie wbiłam  :ohmy: ). Część wylazła i pojechała a z resztą jestem zmuszona zamieszkać    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Zostaną z nami na wieki, wieków. 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nadiaart

> No to w takim razie - budujcie!!!! A my czekamy na efekty. Zdjęć, jak widać dotychczas, zapowiada się sporo, a to jest to, co forumowicze lubią najbardziej !!!! Gratulki i powodzenia !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dzięki za miłe słowa. Postaram się zamieścić wszystko - chyba, że mi coś umknie- niemożliwe. Również - dla Was - budowy szybkiej, taniej i bez kłopotów. 

Pozdrawiamy

----------


## afreitag

cześć, 
czytam Wasz dziennik bo się interesuję (na razie teoretycznie) budową domku oraz gdyż mam działkę w miarę w okolicy bo pod Kanzasem  :smile:  , 
po pierwsze rispekt, że Wam się chce i ściskam kciuki żeby szybko i sprawnie poszło, 
a po drugie pytanko co do kosztów: pisaliście co trzeba zrobić i za ile w kwestii zmian w projekcie mnie więcej tak:
- zmiany w projekcie 2500 PLN
- adaptacja (+przyłącze wody, szambo, elektryki) 2500 PLN

czyli w sumie zmiany w projekcie wyniosły 5000 PLN? tak to było? dobrze rozumiem?

pozdrawiam!

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Dziękuję. Budujemy sami bo to się da zrobić. To co teraz zaoszczędzimy, później zaowocuje w wyposażeniu lub wykończeniu domku. Co do cen szczegółowo:

*-1500zł projekt
-2700zł zmiany w projekcie* (Pracownia macierzysta - archeton w Krakowie) 
w tym: kotłownia 450zł zmiana za dołożenie studzienki kanalizacyjnej- po co nie wiem   :Confused:  , likwidacja wykusza 900zł - bo to ponoć trudne  :Wink2: . Reszta to: zmiana długości ściany nośnej między kuchnią a salonem, okna - przesunięcie powiększenie, dołożenie (zmiany w oknach: więcej zapłacisz jeśli powiększysz - bo muszą policzyć emisję cieplną    :Roll:  , likwidować lub zmniejszać taniej)
*- 2100zł za adaptację w tym* : naniesienie domu przez architekta, przyłącze wody ze studni i wyjście do szamba, przyłącze energetyczne, gazu nie mam i mieć nie będę   :Wink2:  

Nie ukrywam, że cena za adaptację - taka "dla mnie" (ruszyły stare kontakty, o ostatecznej sumie powiadomiono mnie wczoraj    :Wink2:  ) ale warto ceny negocjować bo za jakiekolwiek przyłącze biorą od 450zł do... Niektórzy życzą sobie 1200zł za przyłącze.

To tak na szybko, żeby mi pozwolenie na budowę wydano. Resztę jakichkolwiek zmian możesz wprowadzać w trakcie budowy. My robimy to z naszym Panem od adaptacji. Już teraz wiem że jeszcze komin, okna i takie tam. ogólnie poprawiam błedy po pracowni archeton - tak licz się z tym że każda pracownia wali byki (archon nawet rysunków technicznych przed kupnem projektu nie chciał przesłać), a nie każdy architekt podczas adaptacji je wyłapie to zależy od tego czy mu się chce czy nie.

Jeśli byłabyś lub byłbyś zainteresowana, ny wieczorem na priv mogę wysłać namiary do mojego architekta. Facet z długoletnim doświadczeniem w projektowaniu i nie tylko domów jednorodzinnych. Mieszka w Kansas wiec chyba blisko. :smile: 

Ach za całość 4800zł plus projekt 1500zł

Pozdrawiam

----------


## amonite

Witam :smile: 

To się nazywa odpowiednie podejście do budowania domu  :Wink2:  
Życzę Wam, by ten entuzjazm rósł proporcjonalnie do wzrostu murów! Ja wprawdzie domu nie zbudowałam własnoręcznie, ale zrobił to rodzinny fachowiec - więc wiem jak cieszą zaoszczędzone pieniążki, a przy tym dobrze wykonana praca  :smile:  Zaczynałam równo rok temu - co się udało zrobić - można obejrzeć w dzienniku. Pozdrawiam i kibicuję  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witam
> 
> To się nazywa odpowiednie podejście do budowania domu  
> Życzę Wam, by ten entuzjazm rósł proporcjonalnie do wzrostu murów! Ja wprawdzie domu nie zbudowałam własnoręcznie, ale zrobił to rodzinny fachowiec - więc wiem jak cieszą zaoszczędzone pieniążki, a przy tym dobrze wykonana praca  Zaczynałam równo rok temu - co się udało zrobić - można obejrzeć w dzienniku. Pozdrawiam i kibicuję


Dziękujemy.

Powiem tak, kiedyś, gdzieś u Łysiaka wyczytałam (może nie dokładnie zacytuję - bo nie pamiętam) "...tylko głupiec się fasuje (...) mędrzec, zaś rozdziera śmiechem zasłony bytu..." Staram się tego trzymać.
Ciągle ze ślubnym "odrabiamy lekcje z czegoś".   :Roll:  - wiadomo dla siebie chce się jak najlepiej  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## frykow

Hej! Z podziwem czytam wasz dziennik i trzymam za was kciuki! 

"Takich ludzi nam w kraju potrzeba"  :wink: 

Co do cen w marketach, również zauważyłem że wiele produktów w castoramie jest tańszych niż w hurtowniach. Ostatnio np. załamałem się kupując profile na stelaż sufitowy: w hurtowni wcześniej brałem 3 metrowe po 8,40zł, w casto znalazłem te profile po 7,64zł a METR DŁUŻSZE KOSZTOWAŁY 2 GROSZE WIĘCEJ  :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Hej! Z podziwem czytam wasz dziennik i trzymam za was kciuki! 
> 
> "Takich ludzi nam w kraju potrzeba" 
> 
> Co do cen w marketach, również zauważyłem że wiele produktów w castoramie jest tańszych niż w hurtowniach. Ostatnio np. załamałem się kupując profile na stelaż sufitowy: w hurtowni wcześniej brałem 3 metrowe po 8,40zł, w casto znalazłem te profile po 7,64zł a METR DŁUŻSZE KOSZTOWAŁY 2 GROSZE WIĘCEJ


Jej dziękujemy. Jest nam niezmiernie miło  :oops:  

Będziemy dzielić się dalej jakimś info. Póki co współpracujemy tylko z jednym dostawcą Beton Serwis z Konstantynowa. Mają wszystko od betonu po dachy - ceny takie, że się serduszko raduje. No i oczywiście castorama   :Lol:

----------


## aga1401

gartuluje podjetej decyzji.samodzielne budowanie pieknego domku daje wiele satysfakcji i oszczednosci.
u nas tez duzo bedziemy robic sami.dlatego chetnie bede do was zagladac.pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> gartuluje podjetej decyzji.samodzielne budowanie pieknego domku daje wiele satysfakcji i oszczednosci.
> u nas tez duzo bedziemy robic sami.dlatego chetnie bede do was zagladac.pozdrawiam


Witam,

Dziękujemy, chyba nic nas od naszych planów nie "odstraszy" heh.. zobaczymy.
Koniecznie załóżcie dziennik to i my zajrzymy do was   :big grin:  
pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## aga1401

mam tylko galerie.luknij sobie na moja strone www  :Lol:

----------


## Nadiaart

> mam tylko galerie.luknij sobie na moja strone www


Zazdroszczę Diuna to piękny dom - też się do niej przymierzałam. Dzięki pooglądam sobie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## majki

Ludzie ! - SUPER !!!

Podziwiam Was   :ohmy:  

Smaruj tego swojego męża, bo zabawie z zaprawą to na okładkę z "perfect skin" nadawać sie on nie będzie   :Lol:  

powodzenia i trzymajcie się, majki

----------


## Pitu-pitu

Brawo.

Będę zaglądać częściej. My zbliżamy się do rozstania z ekipą i bedziemy już dalej sami ciągnąć.. właśnie dokształcam się na tą okoliczność  :Lol:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Ludzie ! - SUPER !!!
> 
> Podziwiam Was   
> 
> Smaruj tego swojego męża, bo zabawie z zaprawą to na okładkę z "perfect skin" nadawać sie on nie będzie   
> 
> powodzenia i trzymajcie się, majki


Hehehehe mam nadzieję że do spotkania się wyrobimy. Dostaje leki  :big grin: . Jeszcze fryzjer a potem sanatorium.  :Lol:   :Lol:  Muszę nad nim popracować.   :Lol:   :cool:  
Dziś mój stary umarł, zmartwychwstał, umarł i zmartwychwstał. Jak on to robi - nie wiem - terminaror jakiś.   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Pozdrawiam Cię serdecznie

----------


## Nadiaart

> Brawo.
> 
> Będę zaglądać częściej. My zbliżamy się do rozstania z ekipą i bedziemy już dalej sami ciągnąć.. właśnie dokształcam się na tą okoliczność


Dziękujemy. 
Heh... Jak już odrobicie lekcje to szepnij cosik    :Wink2:   :big grin:  . Jesteśmy pokornymi uczniami.   :Lol:  
Na poważnie: To naprawdę da się zrobić samemu. 
Życzę powodzenia i obiecuję, że wpadnę z re - wizytą.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## majki

Aaaaaaaaaaa !!! Poznaję drzwi, poznaję   :Lol:   Nawet nie zdążyłem przeczytać opisu pod zdjęciem, już zauważyłem   :big grin:  
Ale jakie już styrane, ile przeszły ... ładnie to tak je w ziemię wsadzać ...   :Lol:   :Wink2:  
Nie ocieplaliście ściany fundamentowej ?

pozdrowionka, majki

----------


## Nadiaart

> Aaaaaaaaaaa !!! Poznaję drzwi, poznaję    Nawet nie zdążyłem przeczytać opisu pod zdjęciem, już zauważyłem   
> Ale jakie już styrane, ile przeszły ... ładnie to tak je w ziemię wsadzać ...    
> Nie ocieplaliście ściany fundamentowej ?
> 
> pozdrowionka, majki


Nie no drzwi to patent taki, że hoho
Wiesz, ja ich nie popsułam  :oops: 
Ścianę ocieplamy ale nie w tym roku. Zrobimy to razem z tynkami - chyba   :big grin:  
W tym roku już nie damy rady. Ani fizycznie ani finansowo. Fundamenty metr piachem zasypiemy i niech tam siedzą.    :Roll:  

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## majki

Tylko wino albo "pół basa" jakieś umieścić w kadrze i w pełni budowlaniec   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## anetina

> Tylko wino albo "pół basa" jakieś umieścić w kadrze i w pełni budowlaniec      
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki



nie chciałabym takiego budowlańca  :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

:big grin:

----------


## majki

> Cenna jaką płacimy za naszą niezłomność jest ogromna. Od przemarznięcia, przez ból mięśni i stawów, do pękniętej rogówki oka, do utraty tchu.


Tylko pamiętajcie, żeby po wybudowaniu było jeszcze komu mieszkać w tym domu ... "Mierzcie siły, na zamiary"   :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## Nadiaart

Dzięki za troskę.   :big grin:  
Spokojnie, mierzymy siły. Dlatego też, to tak długo trwa. To już drugi miesiąc sraczki z fundamentami. Mój małż mówi, że pierwsze dwie godziny idzie dobrze a potem to już taczka niesie     :Lol:  , łopata sama kopie, a bloczek za bloczkiem stawał się cięży o kilogram.   :Lol:   :Lol:  Zdecydowaliśmy się sami budować, to i trzeba liczyć się z ułomnością własnych ciał.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2: 
Co do oka - rozeszła mi się stara blizna, źle zagojona (wcześniej chyba u szewca byłam, a nie u lekarza). To mi się mogło przydarzyć wszędzie. Dodatkowym czynnikiem był tylko piach i pył.    :big grin: 
Strasznych ran i uszkodzeń nie doznaliśmy. I oby tak zostało.    :big grin:

----------


## GLAMOURMUM

Chylę czoła, za odwagę, za pomysłowość, za determinację.....

----------


## arturromarr

Sam nie wiem co napisać, chyba tyle, że nie wiem czemu wcześniej tu nie zajrzałem.
Czytałem Wasz dziennik i gdyby projekt był troszkę inny (Kameralny M25a) a w miejscu brata Teściu to mógłby być spokojnie mój dziennik.
Otóż my również dźwigamy własnoręcznie masze domostwo z ziemi, które podnosi się wieczorami (czasem nocami) i w każdą wolną chwilę kiedy cała reszta świata odpoczywa.
Budowanie samemu z każdym etapem wydaje się coraz bardziej "życiem pod prąd", ale trwamy.
W przyrodzie tak naprawdę nic nie ginie i zaoszczędzone pieniądze są kosztem zdrowia, życie towarzyskiego i w ogóle życia.
Jednak sytuacja życiowa nie daje nam wiele do wyboru więc jak mantrę powtarzam sobie, że "prawdziwy mężczyzna musi posadzić drzewo, ZBUDOWAĆ DOM i ...."
Jesteśmy trochę dalej tzn. prowizorycznie zadaszamy się i marzymy o zimowej przerwie.

Pozdrawiam, życzę wytrwałości i sukcesu.

----------


## Nelli Sza

Dużo MIŁOŚCI na każdy dzień...
życzy Aleksandra z rodziną

----------


## amonite

Pięknych, radosnych Świąt  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Aneczkab



----------


## Nefer

Wesołych, pogodnych i radosnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia - i odpoczynku , bo Wam się należy  :smile:  
Wszystkiego dobrego w Nowym Roku - spełnienia planów i marzeń - jesteście Wielcy  :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

Jej zaskoczyliście mnie  :oops: 
Nie no wiecie co, aż nie wiem co mam napisać.   :oops: 
Dawno nie zaglądałam do dziennika.




*Wszystkim pięknie dziękujemy za życzenia.*  :big grin: 



Nie no, ale mnie zatkało.

----------


## frykow

Bajkowego klimatu przez cały rok..



życzy Frykow   :Wink2:  I nadal trzymam za was kciuki!

----------


## Pitu-pitu

*Zdrowia takiego jak najzdrowszy rydz w lesie,
prezentów ile słoń uniesie.
Szczęścia większego niż Pałac Kultury,
przygód ciekawszych niż szkolne lektury.
Życia dłuższego niż włoskie spaghetti,
snów kolorowych jak barwne konfetti.
Słodyczy słodszej niż tort
A przede wszystkim Wesołych Świąt!!!!:*:*:*
Życzy cała moja rodzinka*

----------


## anetina

biegnę szybko z rewizytą  :smile:  i z serdecznymi życzeniami z okazji Świąt Bożego Narodzenia  :smile:

----------


## canna

Cześć!

Zajrzałam, bo pojawiłaś się na łódzkim, gdzie rzadko bywasz 

Sama mieszkam dopiero 8 m-cy, dom zbudowałam w 11-ie.
Nie będę wołać: och! i ach!

Podziwiam Waszą niezłomność i upór, ale nie pochwalam.
Sama nigdy nie zdecydowałabym się na coś takiego.
Mój mąż pracuje i ma prawo do odpoczynku, nie ryzykowałabym jego zawału, dyskopatii,  lub jakiegoś wypadku na budowie.

Niestety, za Wami to, co najłatwiejsze na budowie. Czekają Was mury: dźwiganie pustaków, tony piachu do przewiezienia, niezliczone worki do wrzucenia w betoniarkę. Precyzyjne wyznaczanie narożników, kominy, które nie każdy murarz umie wybudować.
Ok! Ok! Twój mąż na pewno to potrafi, nie wątpię.

W Twoim Dzienniku jest mnóstwo zarzutów do wykonawców.
*Nadiaart* - mój do wybudowali uczciwi, nie kradnący, nie pijący murarze.
Wykończeniówkę robiła mi super ekipa, też mnie nie okradli ani nie pili.
Zresztą wszystkie ekipy na mojej budowie składały się z uczciwych ludzi.
Nie mogę zrozumieć Twojej oceny wykonawców. Czasy się zmieniły, jak się trafi na myślących i pracujących "po staremu" to się im dziękuje. Następni czekają. 
Jak możesz rzucać takie gromy na fachowców, skoro jeszcze żadnego nie wzięliście, u mnie wszystko robili fachowcy i mogę tylko chwalić.

Powodzenia i dużo sił Wam życzę, bo będą Wam bardzo potrzebne.

----------


## Nadiaart

canno

To że budujemy sami to w 50% decyzja mojego małża - chce budować sam, 
30% bo nie mam kasy, 20% nie ufam "fachowcom". W ogóle ludziom - to moja sprawa.

Nie możesz zrozumieć mojej oceny wykonawców bo pewnie nie prowadzisz firmy i nie zatrudniasz w niej ludzi. Czasy się zmieniły to fakt i ciężko znaleźć ludzi ze "starej szkoły". Naprawdę wiem na co się porywam. Nie musisz mi wyliczać po kolei kolejnych etapów prac. 

Na forum rzadko bywam, bo póki co nie mam takiej potrzeby. Forum traktuję jako konkret wiedzy i tak naprawdę szanuję opinię tych którzy sami więcej zrobili podczas budowy. Nie tych, którzy zlecili.
A to że ty nie masz powodów do narzekań to tylko twój sukces. Dodatkowy, że udało ci się bez problemów jak sama piszesz wybudować dom w nie najlepszym czasie. Choć chodzą słuchy, że i ty również miałaś jakieś problemy. I tylko piejesz i chwalisz jaką to ekipę super miałaś, i wszystko naj naj naj.

Nie zrozumiałaś - rzucam gromy z pewnym przymrużeniem oka.

Warto czytać dzienniki - prawie w każdym ktoś coś spaprał.

A to co mój mąż umie i na czym się zna to się dopiero okaże. Nie chwalę dnia przed zachodem słońca. Życie jest nieprzewidywalne jak i jego koniec.

Każdy popełnia błędy - ale mnie błędy będą mniej kosztować. Nie wiem czemu się tak uniosłaś. Może z powodu większych rat?
To ile ja zrobię sama o tyle mniej oddam w banku.

Ale dziękuję za życzenia. Siła i zdrowie zawsze się przyda.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie  :smile:

----------


## caramba4u

Witam
Chciałam złożyć wyrazy szacunku wam obojgu za ogrom pracy i odwagę do jej rozpoczęcia. Po za tym naprawdę żwietnie się to czytało !!! 

pozdrawiam
caramba4u   :big grin:

----------


## Wilko

Podziwiamy was za tą decyzję o budowaniu na własną rękę.
Sam musiałem też kończyc pewne  roboty po budowlańcach.
Co do nieufności wykonawców to zgadzam się w zupełności bo każdy idzie tylko mna łatwiznę i zebuy się nie narobic. ::-(: 
Sam miałem z prawie kazdym z nich mnóstwo problemów i musiałem poprawiać po nich.
Uważam, że jeśli ktoś uważa, że wszyscy budowlańcy na jego budowie byli bardzo dobrzy i nic nie skopali to po prostu wogóle się na tym nie zna. ::-(: 
Nie mam do nich o to żalu bo nie może się inwestor znac na wszystkim  :Smile: 
Ale wiem jedno trzeba codziennie byc an budowie bo inaczej może być za późno na poprawę tego co skopią "niby fachowcy " na twojej budowie  ::-(: 

Dopingujemy was i bedziemy trzymać kciuki.
W razie pytań służymy cennymi radami.

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witam
> Chciałam złożyć wyrazy szacunku wam obojgu za ogrom pracy i odwagę do jej rozpoczęcia. Po za tym naprawdę żwietnie się to czytało !!! 
> 
> pozdrawiam
> caramba4u


Dziękujemy serdecznie. Tak naprawdę każdemu kto myśli o budowie domu należy się big szacun za odwagę. Nie tylko tym którzy się sami za robotę wzięli.
Cieszę się z faktu, że Ci się nasz dziennik podobał. Na tym nie koniec naszych perypetii z budową. To dopiero początek   :Lol:   :Roll:  
Także jeśli znajdziesz chwilkę to zapraszam do lektury.   :smile:  

pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Podziwiamy was za tą decyzję o budowaniu na własną rękę.
> Sam musiałem też kończyc pewne  roboty po budowlańcach.
> Co do nieufności wykonawców to zgadzam się w zupełności bo każdy idzie tylko mna łatwiznę i zebuy się nie narobic.
> Sam miałem z prawie kazdym z nich mnóstwo problemów i musiałem poprawiać po nich.
> Uważam, że jeśli ktoś uważa, że wszyscy budowlańcy na jego budowie byli bardzo dobrzy i nic nie skopali to po prostu wogóle się na tym nie zna.
> Nie mam do nich o to żalu bo nie może się inwestor znac na wszystkim 
> Ale wiem jedno trzeba codziennie byc an budowie bo inaczej może być za późno na poprawę tego co skopią "niby fachowcy " na twojej budowie 
> 
> Dopingujemy was i bedziemy trzymać kciuki.
> W razie pytań służymy cennymi radami.


Dziękujemy 

Moja nieufność do fachowców zaczerpnięta jest z życia. Własnego również. Pracuje za pracowników we własnej firmie. Ciężko jest nie tylko o znalezienie fachowca, ciężko znaleźć kogoś kto chce się pracować.

Bardzo chętnie się odezwę w razie potrzeby. Dzięki że możemy na Ciebie liczyć.   :smile:  
pozdrawiam

----------


## Wilko

Wiesz podobny problem mam w firmie w której pracuję.
Każdego trzeba pilnowac żeby czegoś nie skopali.
Kiedy chcecie ruszyć dalej z budową?
Pamiętajcie żeby wcześniej wszystko przygotować.Chodzi mi o materiały budowlane.
Lepiej niech lezą na budowie niż mielibyście na nie czekać i tracic czas.
Pozdrawiam,
Marcin

----------


## canna

*Nadiaart* - z nas dwóch, to Ty się uniosłaś.
Ponadto insynuujesz jakieś niczym nie poparte plotki na temat mojej budowy.

Ja tylko napisałam, że moi wykonawcy byli uczciwi i mnie nie okradli. Nie widzę w moim poście nic na temat "naj,naj, naj. Kto nie ma problemów na budowie?

Co do rat, to firma mojego męża przynosi wystarczające dochody na ich spłatę, ale dziękuję za troskę. 

Ja ufam ludziom, nawet osoby traktujące dyskusję jak atak mnie do tej ufności nie zniechęcają, jednak uznaję rację, że Twoja nieufność, to Twoja sprawa.

Trzeba było napisać w dzienniku: tylko pochwalne komentarze mile widziane.

canna

----------


## Nadiaart

> *Nadiaart* - z nas dwóch, to Ty się uniosłaś. Może być, że ja. Bo tobie nie podoba się to, że nie korzystam z pomocy fachowców a co w tym złego?
> Ponadto insynuujesz jakieś niczym nie poparte plotki na temat mojej budowy. Nie insynuuję, powtarzam co słyszałam. Tak naprawdę to Cię nie znam i nie mam zdania na temat twojej osoby ani budowy. A może tak warto by zamieścić dziennik. Takiej nieufnej osobie jak ja na pewno rozwiałoby wiele wątpliwości. 
> 
> Ja tylko napisałam, że moi wykonawcy byli uczciwi i mnie nie okradli. Nie widzę w moim poście nic na temat "naj,naj, naj. Kto nie ma problemów na budowie? Przeczytaj swoje ostatnie zdanie z poprzedniego postu: "u mnie wszystko robili fachowcy i mogę tylko chwalić" Jak narazie ja nie mam problemów. Co nie znaczy, że ich mieć nie będę. Nigdy nie mów nigdy.
> 
> Co do rat, to firma mojego męża przynosi wystarczające dochody na ich spłatę, ale dziękuję za troskę. Uderz w stół a nożyce się odezwą.  Tak naprawdę mało mnie to obchodzi. Ale musi coś na rzeczy być, że na ten wątek odpisałaś. W tym wątku chodziło mi raczej o to, że budując bez ekip koszt domu nie zwiększy się o kolejną stówkę. Co za tym idzie - większy kredyt. 
> 
> Ja ufam ludziom, nawet osoby traktujące dyskusję jak atak mnie do tej ufności nie zniechęcają, jednak uznaję rację, że Twoja nieufność, to Twoja sprawa.
> 
> ...




Dziękuję za niepochlebny post o naszej budowie.  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Jeju już się boję   :Confused:  

A jak w totka wygram i fachowców zatrudnię?

To się dopiero będzie działo. Normalnie zakrzyczycie mnie tu wszyscy na śmierć.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :ohmy:   :Wink2:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Wiesz podobny problem mam w firmie w której pracuję.
> Każdego trzeba pilnowac żeby czegoś nie skopali.
> Kiedy chcecie ruszyć dalej z budową?
> Pamiętajcie żeby wcześniej wszystko przygotować.Chodzi mi o materiały budowlane.
> Lepiej niech lezą na budowie niż mielibyście na nie czekać i tracic czas.
> Pozdrawiam,
> Marcin



Powinnam założyć chyba osobny wątek "pracodawcy podporządkowani pracownikom" heh...

Zaczynamy ... kiedy będzie dość możliwie na zewnątrz. Stary mój już tupie nogami. Nie może się doczekać.   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Materiały... A właśnie materiały. Wybraliśmy Kozłowice. Jakieś sugestie, rady?
Ostatnio na łódzkim forum dowiedziałam się o promieniowaniu radonu z gliny? 

pozdrawiam

----------


## *Strzelba*

> Zaczynamy ... kiedy będzie dość możliwie na zewnątrz. Stary mój już tupie nogami. Nie może się doczekać.    
> Materiały... A właśnie materiały. Wybraliśmy Kozłowice. Jakieś sugestie, rady?
> Ostatnio na łódzkim forum dowiedziałam się o promieniowaniu radonu z gliny? 
> 
> pozdrawiam


Mogę tylko pogratulowac samozaparcia  :smile: 
Też ruszam z budową sam, pod koniec marca... Inwestorka mi nie pomoże bo brzuszek szybko rośnie  :wink:  (na początku budowy będzie 6 miesiąc). Planowalimy, że powalczy z betoniarką, a tu klops  :big grin: 
Zostaje mi pomoc kumpla, ale w tym układzie (napędzac będziemy się pewnie piwkiem) prace mogą postępowac dośc wolno i utrzymanie poziomu podobnego do Waszego (5 mm różnicy) będzie raczej mało prawdopodobne  :smile: 
Trzymam kciuki i życzę jeszcze większego zapału.
A materiał każdy promieniuje  :Evil:  jeden bardziej, inny mniej, ale do przyjęcia. Chyba, że Kozłowice to jakaś specjalna świecąca w ciemnościach wersja  :wink:

----------


## majki

Powitać   :big grin:  

My z Kozłowic mieliśmy maxa. Do dooooooopyyyyyy   :Evil:  
Ale kupowany w "trudnych czasach" początku 2007 roku   :Lol:   Pewno dlatego nie trzymał wymiarów i był strasznie kruchy   :cry:   :Roll:   :Evil:  
Ale jak już jest z jednej strony otynkowany a z drugiej ocieplony to nie widać   :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## Wilko

Co do maxa to nie mam zdania.
Podobno Porotherm jest dużo cieplejszy od niego.
My budowaliśmy z BK białego  24 cm na szary klej.
To najcieplejszy materiał i najdzrowszy po drewnie.

Szwagier stawiał z Porothermu 30cm.
Też dobry materiał ale zimniejszy od BK.
Musicie przekalkulować wg aktualnych cen.

----------


## anetina

> Jeju już się boję   
> 
> A jak w totka wygram i fachowców zatrudnię?
> 
> To się dopiero będzie działo. Normalnie zakrzyczycie mnie tu wszyscy na śmierć.




my tez obstawiamy na samodzielną budowę
z tym, ze trochę nas czas goni, mąż i tato pracowac tez u siebie musza, to zatrudniamy ekipę do postawienia domu
strop moi panowie sami zrobią i ścianki działowe również
później spec do dachu jedynie przyjedzie

resztę już na własną rękę robimy  :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Napisał Nadiaart
> 
> Zaczynamy ... kiedy będzie dość możliwie na zewnątrz. Stary mój już tupie nogami. Nie może się doczekać.    
> Materiały... A właśnie materiały. Wybraliśmy Kozłowice. Jakieś sugestie, rady?
> Ostatnio na łódzkim forum dowiedziałam się o promieniowaniu radonu z gliny? 
> 
> pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> ...


Żonkę - inwestorkę oszczędzaj   :smile:  
Nie no praca bez pifka to nie praca  :Wink2:  
Spokojnie dasz sobie radę. To nie jest aż takie trudne. Więcej czasu zajmuje "wymiarowanie" niż murowanie. MY robiliśmy tak, że po każdej kolejnej warstwie lataliśmy z poziomicą wodna - najlepsza zresztą (laserów nie widać). 
Najpierw ściany potem przekątne. Na końcu  mierzyliśmy. 
Już teraz wiem że wszystko promieniuje   :Mad:  . Kozłowice z rejonów średnio radioaktywnych. Ale wszystko w normie.

Życzę powodzenia oraz wszystkiego dobrego.
Pozdrawiamy

----------


## Nadiaart

> Powitać   
> 
> My z Kozłowic mieliśmy maxa. Do dooooooopyyyyyy   
> Ale kupowany w "trudnych czasach" początku 2007 roku    Pewno dlatego nie trzymał wymiarów i był strasznie kruchy     
> Ale jak już jest z jednej strony otynkowany a z drugiej ocieplony to nie widać   
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


Yo majki,  :big grin: 

Na pewno Kozłowice? Nie ukrywam, że przeprowadzam małą ankietę i tak:

Forum łódzkie - Kozłowice
Przedstawiciele handlowi, hurtownie, składy - Kozłowice (ale tym to nie specjalnie wierzę)   :Roll:  
Czekam jeszcze na dwie (z różnych źródeł) opinie - zobaczymy.

Na razie wszyscy chwalą Kozłowice, że jednolity kolor, że nie krucha, że ciepła, i w top 10 1miejce Kozłowce.
A poza Kozłowicami i Porothermem coś jeszcze "szanującego się" w ceramice na rynku istnieje?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Co do maxa to nie mam zdania.
> Podobno Porotherm jest dużo cieplejszy od niego.
> My budowaliśmy z BK białego  24 cm na szary klej.
> To najcieplejszy materiał i najdzrowszy po drewnie.
> 
> Szwagier stawiał z Porothermu 30cm.
> Też dobry materiał ale zimniejszy od BK.
> Musicie przekalkulować wg aktualnych cen.


Powitać,  :big grin: 

Kręcimy się cały czas koło ceramiki. Nie bierzemy po uwagę bk. Projekt mam w technologi murowanej - i już mi się nie chce zmieniać na inną. Wiem, że drewno najzdrowsze.
Dzisiaj dzwoniliśmy do instytutu budowlanego, niestety nie podają norm promieniowania. Dostają je tylko producenci. Producent powinien pokazać certyfikat?
Ale dobre info jest takie, że tak naprawdę wszystkie polskie produkty spełniają normy. 
Czas mnie goni, bo mam obiecaną dobrą cenę za Kozłowice.

Pozdrawiam   :smile:

----------


## Wilko

Ceramika jest ok.
Jaką grubosc scian nośnych chce wybrać?
Wg mnie 30 cm jest lepsze bo są wieksze mozliwości ocieplenia np. stropu.

----------


## Nadiaart

W Kozłowicach jest 250 p+w większych - grubszych nie ma

----------


## arturromarr

Ja mogę polecić biały bloczek komórkowy.
Budowałem z tego i wiadomo, "każda sroczka swój ogonek chwali", ale np. sąsiad budował zew. ściany z maxa a wszystko w środku z bloczka (nie wiem czemu) i stwierdził, że drugi raz cały bu z bloczków dał, bo szybciej się muruje i do tego cieplejszy.
Bloczki łatwo się docina i śladowe promieniowanie mają.
Ceramika ma często tyle samo pyłów z elektrowni co szare bloczki tyle , że tego nie widać, ale znalazłem kiedyś badania jakiegoś instytutu na promieniowanie.
Wszystkie materiały spełniają normy i może nie ma się co tym przejmować, ale jakoś dziwnie z szarych bloczków ludzie nie chcą budować.

----------


## majki

> Napisał majki
> 
> Powitać   
> 
> My z Kozłowic mieliśmy maxa. Do dooooooopyyyyyy   
> Ale kupowany w "trudnych czasach" początku 2007 roku    Pewno dlatego nie trzymał wymiarów i był strasznie kruchy     
> Ale jak już jest z jednej strony otynkowany a z drugiej ocieplony to nie widać   
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki
> ...


Yo, yo, yo, łooo zaaaaa .... ?!?!?!   :Lol:  

No, na pewno Kozłowice. Ale zaznaczam, że kupowane w "trudnym" okresie gdzie NIC nie było, więc wzięliśmy co dali ...   :Confused:  
Jest opinia pozytywna też o Plecewicach, nawet z nich mieliśmy "projektowany" dom, ale swojego czasu w ogóle nie były osiągalne ...   :ohmy:  

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## Nadiaart

> W Kozłowicach jest 250 p+w większych - grubszych nie ma


Są tylko fundament mam na 250  :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Ja mogę polecić biały bloczek komórkowy.
> Budowałem z tego i wiadomo, "każda sroczka swój ogonek chwali", ale np. sąsiad budował zew. ściany z maxa a wszystko w środku z bloczka (nie wiem czemu) i stwierdził, że drugi raz cały bu z bloczków dał, bo szybciej się muruje i do tego cieplejszy.
> Bloczki łatwo się docina i śladowe promieniowanie mają.
> Ceramika ma często tyle samo pyłów z elektrowni co szare bloczki tyle , że tego nie widać, ale znalazłem kiedyś badania jakiegoś instytutu na promieniowanie.
> Wszystkie materiały spełniają normy i może nie ma się co tym przejmować, ale jakoś dziwnie z szarych bloczków ludzie nie chcą budować.


Witam

Sam instytut budownictwa poleca Kozłowice - bo polskie. Z porothermem jest tak, że nie wiadomo z jakiej cegielni przyjedzie.   :Confused:  
Bo szary zawiera więcej produktów odpadowych - nie wiem

pozdrawiam

----------


## aniarafal236

Witam
Podziwiam zapał!!!
W tym roku rowzniez zaczynamy budowe domu. Etap stanu zero chcielibysmy wykonac samodzilenie.no moze murarza wynajmiemy do budowy scianki fundamentowej ale reszta sami.Dzieki Waszym zdjeciom mozna sie wiele nauczyc.Widac zawod budowlanca to nie wielka tajemnica trzeba miec po prostu checi. Nigdy nie murowalem sciany a ze zdjec widac ze inwestor ma w tym wprawe. Male pytanie do inwestora. Robiac szalunek z desek co zrobic najwpierw, wbic kolki w ziemei a anstepnie przybic do nich deski szalunku czy zrobic to w inny sposob.Mowa o wylewaniu lawy??
Pozdarwiam i Czekam na kolejen zdjecia, mam nadzieje ze zima szybko sie skonczy!
PS
ogladam dzienniki budowy i zebyscie widzieli jak inne firmy budowlane ktore buduja ludziom ich wymarzone domki, jakie bledy popelniaja. Najwaznijesz adla nich jest kasa a oni i tak nie beda tam mieszkac i sie przejmowac czy wszytko jest ok!
Trzymam kciuki za WAS!!!

----------


## Wilko

PS
ogladam dzienniki budowy i zebyscie widzieli jak inne firmy budowlane ktore buduja ludziom ich wymarzone domki, jakie bledy popelniaja. Najwaznijesz adla nich jest kasa a oni i tak nie beda tam mieszkac i sie przejmowac czy wszytko jest ok!


Dokładnie tak. Ich ulubione powiedzenie "tak się robi".
A jakie wielkie oczy robia jak im się błędy wytyka :Smile: )

----------


## *Strzelba*

> Żonkę - inwestorkę oszczędzaj


Tak jest - zgodnie z poleceniem !  :smile:  Właśnie wróciliśmy z badań - wszystko ok, więc dalej planuję domek z coraz większą radością, że będzie więcej lokatorów



> Nie no praca bez pifka to nie praca


A ja raczej bezalkoholowy  :wink:  Palę za to jak lokomotywa...
Prace będą sprawniejsze bo jak mówi przysłowie myślących inaczej: "Kto pije i pali ten nie ma robali"  :Lol: 



> Spokojnie dasz sobie radę. To nie jest aż takie trudne. Więcej czasu zajmuje "wymiarowanie" niż murowanie. MY robiliśmy tak, że po każdej kolejnej warstwie lataliśmy z poziomicą wodna - najlepsza zresztą (laserów nie widać). 
> Najpierw ściany potem przekątne. Na końcu  mierzyliśmy.


I tak też będę robił. Cenię stare, sprawdzone metody. Nie wykluczam nowości, ale laser ma błąd kilku mm na kilka metrów... Nowe musi by lepsze. Gorsze, mimo, że szybsze na mnie nie działa.



> Już teraz wiem że wszystko promieniuje   . Kozłowice z rejonów średnio radioaktywnych. Ale wszystko w normie.


Bardziej obawiam się w domu Wi-fi i innych elektronicznych źródeł promieniowania.

PS Nie wiem co jet przyczyną zwłoki w wydawaniu pozwoleń na budowę w pyrlandii i okolicach, ale ostatnio czas czekania wzrósł o 100% (do 2 m-cy   :Evil:  ) A ja już nie mogę się doczekac  :cry:

----------


## anetina

> Robiac szalunek z desek co zrobic najwpierw, wbic kolki w ziemei a anstepnie przybic do nich deski szalunku czy zrobic to w inny sposob.Mowa o wylewaniu lawy??



u mnie robili tak - poziom, pion łapali, deski przykładali i trzymając ją kolejny wbijał paliki

i sa prosto  :smile:

----------


## monikaa13

Witam

Super, że podaliście ceny. Właśnie ostatnio rozmawiałam z mężem, że fajnie by było znać dokładne ceny jakie idą na materiały. Ponieważ my niestety nie będzie sami budować to robociznę mamy wycenioną, a ile miałyby kosztować materiały zupełnie nie mieliśmy pojęcia. 
Zazdroszczę Wam, że sami budujecie. Oszczędność na pewno spora.U nas łąwy, fundamenty, izolacja i chudy beton 11.000 SZOK!!! Patrząc, że można to zrobić samemu  :sad:  
No nic, mówi się trudno. 
Mam pytanie czy materiały kupowaliście w normalnych cenach, w normalnych skłądach, hurtowniach itp. czy też jakoś kombinowaliście żeby kupić taniej? Pytam, bo zastanawiam się czy tyle mogę liczyć czy dużo więcej za materiały.

----------


## soNIa_m

Dołączam się do licznego grona forumowiczów kibicujących Wam Nadiaart!!!
Ogromne wyrazy szacunku i podziwu, cieszę się ze odnalazłam Wasz dziennik, bo to tylko dodało nam odwagi i utwierdziło w przekonaniu że "warto zrobić to samemu"   :big grin:  
Dziennik jest super, prawie jak "przewodnik budowlany krok po kroku" ogromne dzięki za to że dzielicie się wasza bezcenną wiedzą!!!
My ruszamy wiosną 2009 także bezekipowo   :Wink2:  
Z pewnością bedę stałym i częstym bywalcem na Waszej budowie(wirtualnie oczywiście   :Wink2:  )
Pozdrawiam i kibicuję!!!!!!

----------


## monikaa13

Nadiaart, tak oglądam i oglądam i widzę, że chyba nie dawaliście ocieplenia na fundamenty? Czy mozesz napisać dlaczego? W projekcie jest styropian. A co z izolacją z papy - dawaliście, bo też jakoś mi umknęło?

----------


## Nadiaart

> Dzieki Waszym zdjeciom mozna sie wiele nauczyc.Widac zawod budowlanca to nie wielka tajemnica trzeba miec po prostu checi.
> 
> *Starałam się wszystko "obcykać" w miarę dokładnie. Nie wiem czy mi się udało. Ale pamiętam jak ja przeglądałam dzienniki i szukałam odpowiedzi na pytanie: jak wiązać zbrojenie? Niestety nigdzie nie znalazłam dokładnych zdjęć wiązania. Wszyscy pokazują gotowe zbrojenie.
> Polecam również dziennik majkiego - ja się aktualnie z niego uczę murować.* 
> 
>  Nigdy nie murowalem sciany a ze zdjec widac ze inwestor ma w tym wprawe.
> 
> *Inwestor ani inwestorka nie są budowlańcami. Ani z wykształcenia ani też z zawodu.  Inwestor (podejrzewam, muszę go spytać) poza jednym gazonem, nie murował nigdy w życiu.*
> 
> ...


Dziękujemy

----------


## Nadiaart

> PS
> ogladam dzienniki budowy i zebyscie widzieli jak inne firmy budowlane ktore buduja ludziom ich wymarzone domki, jakie bledy popelniaja. Najwaznijesz adla nich jest kasa a oni i tak nie beda tam mieszkac i sie przejmowac czy wszytko jest ok!
> 
> 
> Dokładnie tak. Ich ulubione powiedzenie "tak się robi".
> A jakie wielkie oczy robia jak im się błędy wytyka)


Tak, czasem też tak słyszę   :Mad:

----------


## Nadiaart

> A ja raczej bezalkoholowy  Palę za to jak lokomotywa...
> Prace będą sprawniejsze bo jak mówi przysłowie myślących inaczej: "Kto pije i pali ten nie ma robali"


Hehe mój stary zawsze mówi: kawa, faja,kawa,faja, kawa, faja,kawa,faja.




> I tak też będę robił. Cenię stare, sprawdzone metody. Nie wykluczam nowości, ale laser ma błąd kilku mm na kilka metrów... Nowe musi by lepsze. Gorsze, mimo, że szybsze na mnie nie działa.


Laserów poprostu na zewnątrz nie widać. Są może i dobre, nie wiem dowiem pewnie o tym niebawem.



> Już teraz wiem że wszystko promieniuje   . Kozłowice z rejonów średnio radioaktywnych. Ale wszystko w normie.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Bardziej obawiam się w domu Wi-fi i innych elektronicznych źródeł promieniowania.


A w mordę misia i tak wszystko g...




> PS Nie wiem co jet przyczyną zwłoki w wydawaniu pozwoleń na budowę w pyrlandii i okolicach, ale ostatnio czas czekania wzrósł o 100% (do 2 m-cy   ) A ja już nie mogę się doczekac


My czekaliśmy prawie dwa miesiące. Stary dzwonił co dwa dni do urzędu i pytał: czy już do cholery?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witam
> 
> Super, że podaliście ceny. Właśnie ostatnio rozmawiałam z mężem, że fajnie by było znać dokładne ceny jakie idą na materiały. Ponieważ my niestety nie będzie sami budować to robociznę mamy wycenioną, a ile miałyby kosztować materiały zupełnie nie mieliśmy pojęcia. 
> Zazdroszczę Wam, że sami budujecie. Oszczędność na pewno spora.U nas łąwy, fundamenty, izolacja i chudy beton 11.000 SZOK!!! Patrząc, że można to zrobić samemu  
> No nic, mówi się trudno. 
> Mam pytanie czy materiały kupowaliście w normalnych cenach, w normalnych skłądach, hurtowniach itp. czy też jakoś kombinowaliście żeby kupić taniej? Pytam, bo zastanawiam się czy tyle mogę liczyć czy dużo więcej za materiały.


To co mogę powiedzieć od siebie. Nie musicie przecież zlecać firmie, która Wam będzie robiła fundament zakup materiałów. Szukajcie na własną rękę.  Jeśli nie są Wam potrzebne fr-y macie taniej. Kupujcie partiami. Jeśli materiał nie będzie dobrej jakości, zawsze strata mniejsza. W przypadku bloczków betonowych warto sobie podjechać na skład i zapytać czy jeden(oczywiście za odpłatą) można zepsuć. Najlepiej nim pierdyknąć. Jeśli się łatwo skruszy - nie kupować.

11.000 no tak szok, ale to jeszcze nie stan zero dojdzie jeszcze około 4.000

Oczywiście, ze szukaliśmy tam gdzie taniej. Pamiętam że ceny były różne od 4,20 zł za bloczek do 2,60zł. My mamy za 2,60 zł. Jakość rewelacja!!!

----------


## monikaa13

Dzięki za informacje, na pewno się przydadzą. Tylko skąd wiedzieć, że bloczki dobre czy złe ale będziemy próbować po jednym, jak piszesz. Ekipę mamy tylko do roboty, materiały sami będziemy gromadzić. Nie chcemy też, jak piszesz, kupować wszystkiego na raz. Będziemy kupować tyle ile akurat potrzeba. Zobaczymy jak to wyjdzie.
A co do 11.000 to chyba już stan zero? Bo co by jeszcze tam miało wchodzić, jak już jest chudziak to chyba koniec?
Widzisz dom chcemy budować, a o budowaniu pojęcia nie mamy  :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Dołączam się do licznego grona forumowiczów kibicujących Wam Nadiaart!!!
> Ogromne wyrazy szacunku i podziwu, cieszę się ze odnalazłam Wasz dziennik, bo to tylko dodało nam odwagi i utwierdziło w przekonaniu że "warto zrobić to samemu"   
> Dziennik jest super, prawie jak "przewodnik budowlany krok po kroku" ogromne dzięki za to że dzielicie się wasza bezcenną wiedzą!!!
> My ruszamy wiosną 2009 także bezekipowo   
> Z pewnością bedę stałym i częstym bywalcem na Waszej budowie(wirtualnie oczywiście   )
> Pozdrawiam i kibicuję!!!!!!


Nie sądziliśmy, że napiszemy przewodnik hehehe.   :Lol:   :Lol:  Ale bardzo się cieszę, że możecie z niego korzystać. Już pisałam wcześniej polecam również *dziennik majkiego*.

Samemu jeśli ktoś che się poświęcić - warto!!! Najbardziej przemawiają za mną ceny czyli CCC  :Lol: 

Zapraszam do obejrzenia w rzeczywistości.  :big grin: 

Powodzenia Wam życzymy w samodzielności budowlanej. Dla Was również ukłony za odwagę.   :big grin:  

pozdrawiamy

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nadiaart, tak oglądam i oglądam i widzę, że chyba nie dawaliście ocieplenia na fundamenty? Czy mozesz napisać dlaczego? W projekcie jest styropian. A co z izolacją z papy - dawaliście, bo też jakoś mi umknęło?


Ocieplenie możesz zrobić w tzw wolnej chwili. Nie musi być od razu. Wystarczy, ze dobrze wymalujesz dysperbitem, żeby wody nie chłonęły. Styropianem tak. Papa jest na ławie, przed bloczkami.   :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Dzięki za informacje, na pewno się przydadzą. Tylko skąd wiedzieć, że bloczki dobre czy złe ale będziemy próbować po jednym, jak piszesz. Ekipę mamy tylko do roboty, materiały sami będziemy gromadzić. Nie chcemy też, jak piszesz, kupować wszystkiego na raz. Będziemy kupować tyle ile akurat potrzeba. Zobaczymy jak to wyjdzie.
> A co do 11.000 to chyba już stan zero? Bo co by jeszcze tam miało wchodzić, jak już jest chudziak to chyba koniec?
> Widzisz dom chcemy budować, a o budowaniu pojęcia nie mamy


Połóż bloczek na ziemi i rzuć w niego drugim bloczkiem - jak pęknie reklamuj    :big grin:  Nic więcej poradzić nie mogę. Sami też się "nacięliśmy" bloczki były świeże. Na palecie jak bloczki przyjeżdżają nie powinno byś żadnego pękniętego w dwóch dolnych warstwach.
Nasłuchałam się też że niskie cenny -to zły materiał. Nieprawda.

Stan zero to ściana fundamentowa z pierwszą warstwą wylanego betonu pod"podłogę" w tym rury kanalizacyjne i wody. No i cały środek fundamentów zasypany piaskiem.

Spoko pojęcie przychodzi w trakcie budowania.   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Nadiaart

Stary kazał napisać:

No tak, już wiadomo kto w tym domu straszy a kto muruje.

I że czyta się to jak "Czterech pancernych i psa" - powoli, powoli do Berlina   :Lol:

----------


## Amelia 2

Czytam te wszystkie komentarze i podziwiam. U mnie stan prawie zero - bez położenia rurek pod posadzką i przed wylaniem chudziaka na posadzkę wyniósł 30000zł! W tym jest wszystko - najmniejszy gwóźdź, barak, materiały ze styropianem i folia kubełkową włącznie, z nawiezieniem i zasypaniem piachem - to głównie przy pomocy koparki bo wyniesione mam fundamenty 120cm w górę ze względu na teren.
U mnie tak jak widzę i u was, została glina z wykopów wewnątrz fundamentów. Kier-bud kazał wszystko usunąć bo może potem osiadać i będzie pękać podłoga, co na to wasz kierownik? Wiem że koparkowy zrobił mnie w balona i nie wybrał tylko przysypał piaskiem, co wyszło po mrozach gdy wysadziło glinę i powstały szczeliny, a przyjechał gad dzień wcześniej niż się umawialiśmy i nie byłam przy jego robocie. Teraz muszę chociaż trochę wybrać, poubijać zagęszczarką i w chudziaku pod posadzką dać zbrojenie- są takie gotowe maty zbrojeniowe 1x2m, coś ok. 5zł/szt.

----------


## anetina

> Czytam te wszystkie komentarze i podziwiam. U mnie stan prawie zero - bez położenia rurek pod posadzką i przed wylaniem chudziaka na posadzkę wyniósł 30000zł! W tym jest wszystko - najmniejszy gwóźdź, barak, materiały ze styropianem i folia kubełkową włącznie, z nawiezieniem i zasypaniem piachem - to głównie przy pomocy koparki bo wyniesione mam fundamenty 120cm w górę ze względu na teren.


ponad poziom masz takie fundamenty?
piwniczkę więc robiłaś?

----------


## majki

... dziękuję za polecenie ...   :oops:  

pozdrawiam serdecznie, majki

----------


## Amelia 2

> Napisał Amelia 2
> 
> Czytam te wszystkie komentarze i podziwiam. U mnie stan prawie zero - bez położenia rurek pod posadzką i przed wylaniem chudziaka na posadzkę wyniósł 30000zł! W tym jest wszystko - najmniejszy gwóźdź, barak, materiały ze styropianem i folia kubełkową włącznie, z nawiezieniem i zasypaniem piachem - to głównie przy pomocy koparki bo wyniesione mam fundamenty 120cm w górę ze względu na teren.
> 
> 
> ponad poziom masz takie fundamenty?
> piwniczkę więc robiłaś?


Piwniczki nie robiłam tylko plac - chociaż na oko płaski to w rzeczywistości z prawej strony jest niższy  i wogóle cały sporo niżej w stosunku do drogi, w dodatku w najniższym miejscu wypada wjazd do garażu  :Lol:   :Lol:  Trzeba będzie wjeżdżać do garażu pod górkę, do połowy fundamentu zrobić cokół ale i tak sporo nawieźć ziemi  :Roll:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Czytam te wszystkie komentarze i podziwiam. U mnie stan prawie zero - bez położenia rurek pod posadzką i przed wylaniem chudziaka na posadzkę wyniósł 30000zł! W tym jest wszystko - najmniejszy gwóźdź, barak, materiały ze styropianem i folia kubełkową włącznie, z nawiezieniem i zasypaniem piachem - to głównie przy pomocy koparki bo wyniesione mam fundamenty 120cm w górę ze względu na teren.
> U mnie tak jak widzę i u was, została glina z wykopów wewnątrz fundamentów. Kier-bud kazał wszystko usunąć bo może potem osiadać i będzie pękać podłoga, co na to wasz kierownik? Wiem że koparkowy zrobił mnie w balona i nie wybrał tylko przysypał piaskiem, co wyszło po mrozach gdy wysadziło glinę i powstały szczeliny, a przyjechał gad dzień wcześniej niż się umawialiśmy i nie byłam przy jego robocie. Teraz muszę chociaż trochę wybrać, poubijać zagęszczarką i w chudziaku pod posadzką dać zbrojenie- są takie gotowe maty zbrojeniowe 1x2m, coś ok. 5zł/szt.


Witaj,

Właściwie to fundamentów, stanu zero nie można porównywać. Tak jak piszesz. Domek musi być dostosowany do warunków gruntowych. Możemy porównać ceny materiałów.  U nas fundament z ławą ma 150 cm. Glina owszem. Dlatego też zostawiliśmy fundament na zimę, żeby sobie poleżał. Żeby się piasek napił się wody, odpowiednio usiadł. Dookoła domku zrobimy jeszcze opaskę drenażową. Ale wiesz, aż z ciekawości zapytam kierbuda o tym co piszesz. 
Tak jak i u Ciebie u nas również zagęszczarka, chudziak nie wiem czy zbrojenie. Potem a właściwie wcześniej poukładać kanalizację, podkop pod ławę i wejście wody, jeszcze z 50 ton piachu.    :cry:   :Lol:  
A no i my jeszcze nie ociepliliśmy fundamentów. Ale zrobimy to w wolnej chwili.   :Lol: 

wychodzi na to że jednak nie ma co się spieszyć z budową. Nam fundamenty zajęły (od pierwszego drucika do obecnego stanu) prawie dwa miesiące. Ale po pracy czyli na początku po 4 godziny dziennie (w tym pilnowanie rozrabiaki) pod koniec po godzinie i nie każdego dnia (pogoda) oraz w weekendy. :rol:
Ciekawe kiedy na dach wejdziemy???  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> ... dziękuję za polecenie ...   
> 
> pozdrawiam serdecznie, majki


Nie ma za co.   :Wink2: 
Piszesz dobry dziennik, nie ukrywając niczego. Dodatkowo (dla nas -wzrokowców to najważniejsze) robisz bardzo dobre, dokładne zdjęcia. A tacy jak my możemy się z nich wiele nauczyć.   :Roll: 
Tylko polecać   :big grin:  

Dziękujemy

pozdrawiamy

----------


## Nadiaart

> Napisał anetina
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Amelia 2
> 
> ...


Płytę fundamentową - dobrze zrozumiałam?

----------


## Amelia 2

Szczerze mówiąc nie wiem, różnie murarze robią - albo robią całą płaską płytę z której wystają zaślepione rurki od wody i kanalizy i na niej stawiają ściany, tylko nie wiem jak wtedy łączą izolację poziomą z pionową, albo wylewają sam chudziak, stawiają ściany a potem izolacja cieplna podłogi i wylewka na posadzki albo też chodzą po piasku, murują, kryją dachem a na końcu zajmują się podłogą. Nie mam pojęcia jak jest najwłaściwiej  :Roll:

----------


## anetina

> Piwniczki nie robiłam tylko plac - chociaż na oko płaski to w rzeczywistości z prawej strony jest niższy  i wogóle cały sporo niżej w stosunku do drogi, w dodatku w najniższym miejscu wypada wjazd do garażu   Trzeba będzie wjeżdżać do garażu pod górkę, do połowy fundamentu zrobić cokół ale i tak sporo nawieźć ziemi


u mnie też jest znaczna różnica w wysokości
dokłądnie nie pamiętam   :oops:  
pewnie w dzienniku zapisałam  :big grin: 


ale tak na oko z jednej strony - z tyłu, od południa fundamenty wystają tak na 30 cm
a z przodu, od północy, już jakieś 50-60 cm

też piach sie ubija przez zimę - w dodatku ubijają już materiały stojace w domu  :big grin:

----------


## Amelia 2

> Żeby się piasek napił się wody, odpowiednio usiadł. Dookoła domku zrobimy jeszcze opaskę drenażową. Ale wiesz, aż z ciekawości zapytam kierbuda o tym


Gdzie zrobicie odprowadzenie z opaski? Też chciałam zrobić ale u mnie nie ma kanalizacji, żadnej rzeczki ani drenażu gdzie mogła by odpływać woda, za to usilnie myślę nad gromadzeniem deszczówki do podlewania ogrodu

----------


## Nadiaart

> u mnie też jest znaczna różnica w wysokości
> 
> ale tak na oko z jednej strony - z tyłu, od południa fundamenty wystają tak na 30 cm
> a z przodu, od północy, już jakieś 50-60 cm


Tym to się akurat nie przejmuj. My też mamy 50 cm spadek terenu. Nawieziesz ziemi posadzisz kwiatki i będzie dobrze.  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

> u mnie też jest znaczna różnica w wysokości
> 
> ale tak na oko z jednej strony - z tyłu, od południa fundamenty wystają tak na 30 cm
> a z przodu, od północy, już jakieś 50-60 cm


Tym to się akurat nie przejmuj. My też mamy 50 cm spadek terenu. Nawieziesz ziemi posadzisz kwiatki i będzie dobrze.  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

> u mnie też jest znaczna różnica w wysokości
> 
> ale tak na oko z jednej strony - z tyłu, od południa fundamenty wystają tak na 30 cm
> a z przodu, od północy, już jakieś 50-60 cm


Tym to się akurat nie przejmuj. My też mamy 50 cm spadek terenu. Nawieziesz ziemi posadzisz kwiatki i będzie dobrze.  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## monikaa13

Hej

Mam do Was prośbę. Ponieważ nasz budowa zbliża się dużymi krokami czas pomyśleć o materiałach. Chciałam Was zapytać ile zeszło Wam stali na fundament i ile bloczków i ile betonu? Na ten stan co macie? Jeżeli to nie problem byłabym bardzo wdzięczna za informacje.Czy są one zgodne choć w pewnym stopniu z kosztorysem Archetonu, tzn. z ilością przez nich podaną.

----------


## Nadiaart

> Żeby się piasek napił się wody, odpowiednio usiadł. Dookoła domku zrobimy jeszcze opaskę drenażową. Ale wiesz, aż z ciekawości zapytam kierbuda o tym
> 			
> 		
> 
> Gdzie zrobicie odprowadzenie z opaski? Też chciałam zrobić ale u mnie nie ma kanalizacji, żadnej rzeczki ani drenażu gdzie mogła by odpływać woda, za to usilnie myślę nad gromadzeniem deszczówki do podlewania ogrodu


Mam to szczęście mieć na końcu działki rów melioracyjny. A tak psioczyłam na niego, że komary i żaby i w ogóle brrr. Teraz się cieszę a z komarami sobie poradzę.   :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Hej
> 
> Mam do Was prośbę. Ponieważ nasz budowa zbliża się dużymi krokami czas pomyśleć o materiałach. Chciałam Was zapytać ile zeszło Wam stali na fundament i ile bloczków i ile betonu? Na ten stan co macie? Jeżeli to nie problem byłabym bardzo wdzięczna za informacje.Czy są one zgodne choć w pewnym stopniu z kosztorysem Archetonu, tzn. z ilością przez nich podaną.


Nie problem i nie żadna tajemnica   :big grin: 
Robiliście jakieś zmiany w obrysie domu? Czy stawiacie go taki jaki jest w projekcie? U nas są zmiany ale myślę że nie wpływają znacząco na koszt materiałów. Przynajmniej na tym etapie.

Już podaję: 

*Stal* 390 kg - 1470 zł
*Chudy beton b10* 3m3 - 600zł
*Beton b20* na ławę 13,5 m3 - 3900zł
*Bloczki fundamentowe* pierwsza partia 360sz po 3,5 zł reszta 640szt po 2, 6zł z transportem razem - 3000zł
*Papa* 3 rolki po 80zł 
*Izolacja pionowa* Dysperbit 14 wiaderek - 350 zł malowana ściana od wewnątrz i zewnątrz.

reszta w dzienniku - ostatnie posty
pozdrawiam

----------


## monikaa13

Dziękuję bardzo za odpowiedź. Bardzo nam się przyda. Zaraz będziemy liczyć  :big grin:  Co do zmian, to zostaje schodek w salonie wiec tu zejdzie chyba więcej bloczków, no i garaż ale tu już wiadomo trzeba policzyć z architektem. 
Zostaje też taras taki jaki jest w projekcie ale tu chyba dużo się nie zmieni. 
Dzięki jeszcze raz. 

Pozdrawiam
Monika

----------


## monikaa13

A ile poszło Wam desek szalunkowych?

----------


## Nadiaart

Szalunek był robiony na szerokość deski. Nie szalowaliśmy całego wykopu tj 50cm. A więc desek do szalunku mieliśmy około 1,5 m3 i troszkę desek zostało.

pozdrawiam

----------


## monikaa13

Dziękuję Ci bardzo za odpowiedź. Wasz dziennik jest dla nas dużą pomocą.

----------


## Nadiaart

Nie za ma co.   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## jamaju

Witam!
Wpadłem przywitać kolejnych "budowniczych" którzy nie boją się budować własnymi rękami  :smile:  
Życzę powodzenia! I nie przejmujcie się niedowiarkami  :wink:

----------


## *milek*

Nie wiem jak to się stało, że dopiero teraz znalazłam Wasz dziennik   :Roll:   :oops:  

Powtórzę za przedmówcami - jesteście niesamowici!
Wieelki podziw!

Nie chcę Ci tu się rozpisywać w komentarzach, skrobnę więc na priva   :oops:   :Wink2:  

Jedno muszę powiedzieć - ten dziennik i Wasze budowanie jest dla mnie światełkiem w tunelu   :big grin:  

Będę odwiedzać, czytać, notować!    :big grin:   :oops:   :Wink2:  

Pozdrowionka

----------


## monikaa13

Nadia, głupio mi już tak Cię męczyć ale jeszcze zapytam  :big grin:  

Chodzi mi o pręty zbrojeniowe. Jakimi robiliście zbrojenie, pewnie fi12? ale jeszcze jakieś dodatkowo musieliście mieć do łączeń czy coś takiego? Nie wiem jeszcze jak fachowo się to nazywa  :big grin:  Ile takich a ile innych prętów. Jeżeli w ogóle pamiętacie takie rzeczy?  

A dysperbit to taki? 
http://www.allegro.pl/item535752564_...uper_cena.html

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witam!
> Wpadłem przywitać kolejnych "budowniczych" którzy nie boją się budować własnymi rękami  
> Życzę powodzenia! I nie przejmujcie się niedowiarkami


Witam,

Wcale się nie przejmuję.   :big grin:  Twierdze nadal, że to jest możliwe.
Siedzę, liczę, liczę i za cholerę nie wychodzi mi inaczej. Moja pomyłka może być taka - nie dam rady położyć dachu i wtedy zatrudniam fachowców czyli jestem 10 w plecy  :Roll:   Czas pokaże.   :Wink2:  

dziękujemy   :oops:

----------


## monikaa13

Nadia, a co planujecie na ściany? 

A tak w ogóle to witam z rana  :smile:

----------


## jamaju

> Wcale się nie przejmuję.   Twierdze nadal, że to jest możliwe.
> Siedzę, liczę, liczę i za cholerę nie wychodzi mi inaczej. Moja pomyłka może być taka - nie dam rady położyć dachu i wtedy zatrudniam fachowców czyli jestem 10 w plecy   Czas pokaże.   
> 
> dziękujemy


My właśnie na dachu zrobiliśmy największe odstępstwo od zakładanego budżetu :/ Nastawialiśmy się na krycie gontem, co myślę zrobilibyśmy sami, ale ostatecznie zdecydowaliśmy się na dachówkę i to nas kosztowało 9k... bo jakoś bałem się że może nas to przerosnąć...

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nie wiem jak to się stało, że dopiero teraz znalazłam Wasz dziennik    
> 
> Powtórzę za przedmówcami - jesteście niesamowici!
> Wieelki podziw!
> 
> Nie chcę Ci tu się rozpisywać w komentarzach, skrobnę więc na priva    
> 
> Jedno muszę powiedzieć - ten dziennik i Wasze budowanie jest dla mnie światełkiem w tunelu   
> 
> ...



Witaj,

 :oops:  

Zupełnie nie wiem co Ci odpisać. 
Dziękujemy.

Jeszcze rok temu nie bardzo wierzyłam, że możemy to zrobić.  :ohmy: 
I niektórych spraw ciągle nie jestem pewna. Dach -  :Lol: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nadia, głupio mi już tak Cię męczyć ale jeszcze zapytam  
> 
> Chodzi mi o pręty zbrojeniowe. Jakimi robiliście zbrojenie, pewnie fi12? ale jeszcze jakieś dodatkowo musieliście mieć do łączeń czy coś takiego? Nie wiem jeszcze jak fachowo się to nazywa  Ile takich a ile innych prętów. Jeżeli w ogóle pamiętacie takie rzeczy?  
> 
> A dysperbit to taki? 
> http://www.allegro.pl/item535752564_...uper_cena.html


Nie męczysz cieszę się że mogę pomóc   :big grin:  

Pręty 12 i 6 do tego taki cieniutki drucik wiązałkowy chyba ze 3kg ale to jakieś grosze kosztuje (13zł). W dzienniku pod hasłem zbrojenie jest wszystko opisane.

Prętów o rozmiarze 12 poszło 330kg sztukowo było około (nie pamiętam dokładnie) jakieś 30szt.  Za kg płaciłam 3,67 zł wiem że stal potaniała ale nie wiem jak to będzie w marcu.

Prętów o rozmiarze 6 poszło 60kg - tego było sporo ile nie pamiętam. Kg kosztował nas 4,14 bo kupowałam w detalu.

Razem 1473 zł

Dysperbit się nazywał Izochan - sprawdzę

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nadia, a co planujecie na ściany? 
> 
> A tak w ogóle to witam z rana


 Witam   :big grin:  

Na ściany 250 P+W Kozłowice. Na razie dostałam dobrą cenę. Już pierwsze 600szt czeka    :big grin:  . Policzyliśmy, że na cały dom razem ze ściankami działowymi potrzeba około 2400 szt cegieł. Tak nam to wyszło - zobaczymy jak wyjdzie w realu.  :Lol:  
Może się przeliczyliśmy.   :Wink2:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Napisał Nadiaart
> 
> Wcale się nie przejmuję.   Twierdze nadal, że to jest możliwe.
> Siedzę, liczę, liczę i za cholerę nie wychodzi mi inaczej. Moja pomyłka może być taka - nie dam rady położyć dachu i wtedy zatrudniam fachowców czyli jestem 10 w plecy   Czas pokaże.   
> 
> dziękujemy  
> 
> 
> My właśnie na dachu zrobiliśmy największe odstępstwo od zakładanego budżetu :/ Nastawialiśmy się na krycie gontem, co myślę zrobilibyśmy sami, ale ostatecznie zdecydowaliśmy się na dachówkę i to nas kosztowało 9k... bo jakoś bałem się że może nas to przerosnąć...


Powiedz dalibyście radę położyć dachówkę?

Też się tego boję   :oops:

----------


## monikaa13

O fajnie, że policzyłaś, bo my właśnie wczoraj liczyliśmy też i na razie planujemy zakupić 42 palety czylio 2500szt. Tylko, że my mamy jeszcze garaż. 

Nie wiem już co pisać, jesteś nieoceniona. Dziękuję Ci bardzo. 

Pozdrawiam i życzę dalszych tak owocnych prac. Byle szybko do przodu, bo ja już chcę wnętrza oglądać  :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

> O fajnie, że policzyłaś, bo my właśnie wczoraj liczyliśmy też i na razie planujemy zakupić 42 palety czylio 2500szt. Tylko, że my mamy jeszcze garaż. 
> 
> Nie wiem już co pisać, jesteś nieoceniona. Dziękuję Ci bardzo. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam i życzę dalszych tak owocnych prac. Byle szybko do przodu, bo ja już chcę wnętrza oglądać


Nie ma za co. Fajnie że mogę pomóc.  I jeszcze lepiej że mogę sprawdzić czy to co piszę i zrobiliśmy jest prawdą.

A Wy z czego budujecie? Też cegła? I jeśli to nie tajemnica powiedz ile za sztukę? 
pozdrawiam

----------


## monikaa13

Od dawna wiemy, że będziemy budować z ceramiki. Tylko za każdym razem ja zasiadam do forum to z innej firmy ale stanęło na Porothermie jednak. Najprawdopodobniej dziś kupimy 25 P+W po 5,7. Przechowanie i dowóz wiosną w cenie. Facet nas nastraszył, że w takiej cenie może nam sprzedać tylko do końca stycznia, bo od lutego drożeje. 
Wszędzie gdzie dzwoniliśmy było drożej. Najtaniej znaleźliśmy po 5,6, a najdrożej po... 7,20   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  
Więc siedząc na forum dniami i nocami wyczytalismy, że w tej cenie chyba warto kupować, co myślisz? Po ile Wy macie? 
Gorzej jest z pięniędzmi  :big grin:  Na porotherm wydamy kasę, którą mieliśmy przeznaczone na stan zero ?(oczywiście nie całą). 
Będzie trzeba żebrać  :big grin:  u rodzinki  :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Od dawna wiemy, że będziemy budować z ceramiki. Tylko za każdym razem ja zasiadam do forum to z innej firmy ale stanęło na Porothermie jednak. Najprawdopodobniej dziś kupimy 25 P+W po 5,7. Przechowanie i dowóz wiosną w cenie. Facet nas nastraszył, że w takiej cenie może nam sprzedać tylko do końca stycznia, bo od lutego drożeje. 
> Wszędzie gdzie dzwoniliśmy było drożej. Najtaniej znaleźliśmy po 5,6, a najdrożej po... 7,20     
> Więc siedząc na forum dniami i nocami wyczytalismy, że w tej cenie chyba warto kupować, co myślisz? Po ile Wy macie? 
> Gorzej jest z pięniędzmi  Na porotherm wydamy kasę, którą mieliśmy przeznaczone na stan zero ?(oczywiście nie całą). 
> Będzie trzeba żebrać  u rodzinki


Podobnie ja mam Kozłowice po 5,20zł mówili, że po 19 stycznia cena będzie wyższa. Kozłowice sprzedają po 7,20zł. Zawsze na wiosnę jest drożej. Mówią że ceny spadną. Dlatego wzięliśmy tylko na start. Uwierzysz że jesienią tą cegłę miałam oferowaną za 4,6zł?

Cena jest bardzo dobra.

Podobnie u nas niestety najpierw musimy dokończyć fundament.

----------


## monikaa13

To macie fajnie, zawsze to taniej  :smile:  ale faktycznie z tą jesienią głupio wyszło ale gdzie to trzymać, no chyba że oni chętni do półrocznego trzymania. Nie wiem jak Wy ale my na działce nic nie możemy trzymać  :sad:

----------


## Nadiaart

Dysperbit - ten

Na upartego mogła by sobie leżeć na działce. Ale strzeżonego Pan....
Może komuś by się do rączki przykleiła   :Lol:

----------


## monikaa13

Hej Nadia to znowu ja  :big grin: 

Piszesz, że kupiliście zaprawy cementowej za 960zł, worek po 5,6 czyli 171 worków po 25kg czyli 4200kg? Czy cała zaprawa wam zeszła na bloczki. Faktycznie tak dużo schodzi???

----------


## Nadiaart

Mogło tak wyjść. Mogłam jakieś 5 worków za dużo policzyć. Przeciętnie worek wychodził nam na sześć bloczków przy zaprawie pionowej i poziomej 15mm. Może jakoś jej nie oszczędzaliśmy. To jest oczywiście najtańsza wersja zaprawy z najdroższych możliwych. Ale dla nas jedyna możliwa. Ponieważ nie mamy betoniarki i było nam po prostu łatwiej. 
My mamy fundament na siedem bloczków wysoki. Nie wiem jak Wasz architekt to u Was widzi. To wszystko zależy od gruntu. :Roll: 

pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## monikaa13

A co do dysperbitu to rozumiem tak, że 
pierwszą warstwę dawaliście rozcienczoną 1:1 po stronie zewn. i wewn. a potem dysperbitem już nie rozcienczonym dwa razy po obu stronach? 

Na co będziecie kleić styropian do fundamentów? 

Rozumiem, że ławy nie malowaliście?

----------


## Nadiaart

Dokładnie tak.
Choć,
małż mój smarował i smarował. Ze dwa tygodnie mu zeszło.  :Lol:  Tak się tej wody boi.  :Lol: 
Nie wiem jeszcze co będzie do klejenia styropianu.   :Roll:  Bo ocieplimy je w wolnej od budowy chwili.   :Lol:  
Wiem tyle że dysperbit nie bardzo się chce kleić. Szukajcie jakichś klei do niego dopasowanych. Za to wiem że jest o niebo lepszy od izolbetu.  :Roll: 

Nie ławy się nie maluje   :Roll:

----------


## monikaa13

Dzięki ogromne. 

Swoją drogą myślałam, że te 14 wiaderek dysperbitu to tak mało, a tu proszę da się tym malować i malować i malować - fajnie, przynajmniej nie drogo  :big grin:

----------


## lump praski

Hej ,  Nadiaart  .  :big grin:  

Inteligentna i dzielna z ciebie babeczka .    :big grin:

----------


## lorifactor

Witaj Nadiu :smile: )

Serdeczne pozdrowienia i trzymamy kciuki za budowę i założone koszty. My też będziemy robić wiele rzeczy sami , choć Wasz dziennik dodaje otuchy że nawet więcej może się uda.Pisałam do Ciebie na prv , bo chciałam serdecznie poprosić o namiar na różdżkarza , gdyż may mały problem z głębokością studni  :smile: ) przewidywane do 70 m

Pozdrawiam 
Kasia

----------


## MAJRA

Witaj *Nadiaart*
Już jakiś czas podczytuję Wasz dziennik i jestem pełna podziwu dla Waszych dzielnych poczynań budowlanych.
My również budujemy sami z pomocą nieocenionego szwagra  :big grin:  
Mąż każdą wolną chwilę po pracy spędzał na budowie.
Ja osobiście rozkładałam bloczki, żeby się szybciej murowało, malowałam fundamenty dysperbitem, oraz pomagałam mężowi przy zalewaniu wieńca.  Mam nadzieję że to nie koniec mojego udziału w tym "przedsięwzięciu", bo choć czasami jest ciężko, to satysfakcja i radość jest ogromna. 
No i nasz 3 latek to również dziecko "budowlane"  :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie i życzę szybkiej i bezproblemowej budowy  :big grin:

----------


## lorifactor

no właśnie , satysfakcja  :smile: 
nam jak do tej pory udało się posadzić 600 drzew 1,5 wysokości w weeked , ale pod koniec siedziałam i prawie płakałam  , ale jestem z siebie dumna

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witaj Nadiu)
> 
> Serdeczne pozdrowienia i trzymamy kciuki za budowę i założone koszty. My też będziemy robić wiele rzeczy sami , choć Wasz dziennik dodaje otuchy że nawet więcej może się uda.Pisałam do Ciebie na prv , bo chciałam serdecznie poprosić o namiar na różdżkarza , gdyż may mały problem z głębokością studni ) przewidywane do 70 m
> 
> Pozdrawiam 
> Kasia


Witaj,

Warto, przynajmniej  spróbować ślubny mi zawsze mówi "przecież to robią ludzie, to co my nie damy rady"  :big grin:  Nie chciałabym tu (w dzienniku) robić komuś wielkich nadziei. Uważam że trzeba próbować. Sama nie wiem czy nam się uda zrobić to co zamierzamy. Ale fundament, mury, strop - to nie jakaś wielka filozofia nawet dla takiego laika jak ja.  :Roll:   :Lol: 

Podaję namiary na "magika" od wody - do końca nie wierzyłam, że to działa. A studni kurde nie mogę do końca wypompować. Myślę sobie, że Pan nie będzie miał pretensji za podanie tel. publicznie ale nie doszła  do mnie pw.

600 790 174 Niestety imienia i nazwiska nie pamiętam. Wiem, że również jest murarzem. 

Podejrzałam Waszą stronę.  :ohmy:  
Wspaniałe rzeczy robicie.  Bardzo mi się podobają. Bardzo,nawet bardzo. Jej. Pomyślałam sobie że jak już ten dom stanie to się do Was odezwę. No po prostu super.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Hej ,  Nadiaart  .  
> 
> Inteligentna i dzielna z ciebie babeczka .


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  staram się   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  




A wiesz na potwierdzenie Twoich słów: Koleś, który nam piach przywoził (a było to w październiku ubiegłego roku) powiedział do mojego starego Panie a po co ten dom budujesz? Za chwilę będziesz Pan przebierał w domach i kupisz Pan takie dwa   :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> no właśnie , satysfakcja 
> nam jak do tej pory udało się posadzić 600 drzew 1,5 wysokości w weeked , ale pod koniec siedziałam i prawie płakałam  , ale jestem z siebie dumna


Jeju a ja mam cztery   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

A może wiesz gdzie kupić tanio oczywiście duże drzewa - potrzebny jest nam cień   :Lol:

----------


## lorifactor

w szkółce leśnej , za sosnę 1,5 płaciliśmy 1 zł za sztukę , dęby po 40 gr itd , możemy się umówić jak będziemy jechać po nową partię to Wam przywieziemy  :smile:

----------


## Pitu-pitu

witam..przyszłam się porozglądać i widzę, ze naprawdę sobie radzicie.. my już idziemy z _wykończeniówką_.. fajnie się robi samemu.. nikt nie psuje nerwów.. a fachowcy nagle błyszczą wiedzą i edukują   :Lol:  korzystamy i sami składamy..

życzę powodzenia  :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Dzięki ogromne. 
> 
> Swoją drogą myślałam, że te 14 wiaderek dysperbitu to tak mało, a tu proszę da się tym malować i malować i malować - fajnie, przynajmniej nie drogo


Może to i dużo wyszło nie wiem. Ale stary nie oszczędzał dyspebitu jak i siebie.   :Lol:

----------


## anetik

Zainteresował mnie ten wątek taniej budowy, a w wątku twoje komentarze... muszę przyznać że masz cięty język... pooglądałam sobie dziennik budowy i powiem Ci ze jestem pod wrażeniem i trzymam za was kciuki. Fajnie ze podajesz ceny bo wtedy argumenty mówią same za siebie... OBY TAK DALEJ

----------


## Nadiaart

> w szkółce leśnej , za sosnę 1,5 płaciliśmy 1 zł za sztukę , dęby po 40 gr itd , możemy się umówić jak będziemy jechać po nową partię to Wam przywieziemy


  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  A ja kupowałam w szkółce 120cm po 35 zł i myślałam że to tanio    :ohmy:  .

Chcemy, chcemy   :Lol:  

A wiesz może czy mają tam też takie 3 - 4m. I takie które mają średnicę pnia 20cm? Stary pytał - bo on z niecierpliwych i nie chce czekać aż urośnie.   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Nadal jestem pod wrażeniem Waszej pracy. To jest wszystko takie piękne. Artyzm. Jejku. Mogę sobie tylko wyobrazić Wasz dom. To dopiero będzie HIT.
Koniecznie załóżcie dziennik.  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nadiaart

> Zainteresował mnie ten wątek taniej budowy, a w wątku twoje komentarze... muszę przyznać że masz cięty język... pooglądałam sobie dziennik budowy i powiem Ci ze jestem pod wrażeniem i trzymam za was kciuki. Fajnie ze podajesz ceny bo wtedy argumenty mówią same za siebie... OBY TAK DALEJ



Cięty język - są lepsi ode mnie.    :big grin:  Stary mój już nie wytrzymuje, nie może ściemniactwa znieść. I może dlatego tak to wygląda. 
Piszę prawdę taka jest. A że to bolesne - no cóż życie, mnie też łatwo nie jest.

----------


## anetik

he he he.. nie przejmuj się, są jeszcze bardziej pojechane wątki, na których już w ogóle nie ma dyskusji na temat.... ( te o kryzysie ) 

My będziemy budować na wiosnę i też mamy w planie sporo robić sami - nie wszystko, ale sporo.. Jak patrzę na wasze foty to już chcę impregnować sobie fundament .. osobiście! będę podglądać  dalej

----------


## lorifactor

takich dużych to raczej szkółki nie mają (leśne) , ale te dęby to mogą mieć i 2 m , na wiosnę będą kopać dużą ilość ,ale mój mąż wykopał z ugoru dużego orzecha włoskiego , zaparł się bo naprawdę był spory i zasadziliśmy go na wiosnę , żyje nadal , sami się zdziwiliśmy , to samo z akacjami z działki dziadków , jeszcze nam uschły po drodze i się przyjeły.

A te akcesoria średniowieczne robi mój mąz , ja tylko perfumy wg starych przepisów ( no i może mydła na wiosnę ) ,ale na codzień też pracuję wiertłem i obcęgami tylko w mikroskali  :smile: 

A dom , jak się uda , to ma być trochę średniowieczny , czyli prosta stodoła, z mnich-mniszki już się wyleczyliśmy  :smile:  , tyle że elewacja kamienno-ceglana (najlepiej z używki)ale pewnie czas zweryfikuje te założenia.

A ja też byłam na waszej stronie , jeżeli dobrze dedukuję to blisko macie z pracy do nas do bloków , to może kiedyś byśmy się spotkali , a dodam że też mamy szkodnika , 3,5 roku  :smile: albo na działce jak będzie cieplej

----------


## lorifactor

A propos elekrtyki , to w razie czego popytam brata gdzie kupić taniej , jest na elektronice  :smile:  i też zalicza się do ludzi myślących i kupujących po rozsądnych cenach , naprawia też hobbystycznie , żeby nie powiedzieć maniakalnie stare samochody , dziięki temu mam opony i części o 1/3 tańsze niż normalnie ( wiedza gdzie kupić to potęga) :smile: )

A co do tego czy się uda za tą cenę wybudować to jak mawiał nasz kolego "wszystkich kobiet nie da się zaliczyć , ale warto próbować "  :smile: )

----------


## Nadiaart

> witam..przyszłam się porozglądać i widzę, ze naprawdę sobie radzicie.. my już idziemy z _wykończeniówką_.. fajnie się robi samemu.. nikt nie psuje nerwów.. a fachowcy nagle błyszczą wiedzą i edukują   korzystamy i sami składamy..
> 
> życzę powodzenia



My w stosunku do Was jesteśmy sto lat za murzynami   :Lol:  
Świetnie Wam idzie i życzę oby było tak dalej. Powodzenia   :smile:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> he he he.. nie przejmuj się, są jeszcze bardziej pojechane wątki, na których już w ogóle nie ma dyskusji na temat.... ( te o kryzysie ) 
> 
> My będziemy budować na wiosnę i też mamy w planie sporo robić sami - nie wszystko, ale sporo.. Jak patrzę na wasze foty to już chcę impregnować sobie fundament .. osobiście! będę podglądać  dalej


Ja już nie wiem czy warto w tamtym wątku pisać.   :smile:  O kryzysie to już nawet nie czytam.   :Lol:  

Warto próbować.  :smile:  Ja tam widzę same plusy takiej pracy. 
Życzę aby i Wam się udało. Powodzenia.  

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nadiaart

> takich dużych to raczej szkółki nie mają (leśne) , ale te dęby to mogą mieć i 2 m , na wiosnę będą kopać dużą ilość ,ale mój mąż wykopał z ugoru dużego orzecha włoskiego , zaparł się bo naprawdę był spory i zasadziliśmy go na wiosnę , żyje nadal , sami się zdziwiliśmy , to samo z akacjami z działki dziadków , jeszcze nam uschły po drodze i się przyjeły.
> 
> A te akcesoria średniowieczne robi mój mąz , ja tylko perfumy wg starych przepisów ( no i może mydła na wiosnę ) ,ale na codzień też pracuję wiertłem i obcęgami tylko w mikroskali 
> 
> A dom , jak się uda , to ma być trochę średniowieczny , czyli prosta stodoła, z mnich-mniszki już się wyleczyliśmy  , tyle że elewacja kamienno-ceglana (najlepiej z używki)ale pewnie czas zweryfikuje te założenia.
> 
> A ja też byłam na waszej stronie , jeżeli dobrze dedukuję to blisko macie z pracy do nas do bloków , to może kiedyś byśmy się spotkali , a dodam że też mamy szkodnika , 3,5 roku albo na działce jak będzie cieplej



Skromnie powiedziane - ja tylko perfumy   :ohmy:   Po raz kolejny mnie powaliłaś. Fascynujący z Was ludzie. To wspaniałe, że udało Wam się połączyć pasję i życie zawodowe. Naprawdę wymiękłam.    :Confused: 

Na zgierskiej siedzi małż. W życiu nie chciałabym pracować z moim starym.  :Lol:   :Wink2:  Ja raczej w drugim końcu łodzi. 
Spotkanko chętnie - jak najbardziej. Niestety nie w najbliższym czasie, szkodnik nasz mały choruje nam często (już prawie co dwa tygodnie) i raczej nie chciałabym narażać Waszego szkraba. 
Drzewka myślę posadzić w okolicach marca, kwietnia. Ponieważ jeszcze nie mam ostatecznego pomysłu na zagospodarowanie działki.

Elewacje kamienne - zawsze mi się podobały. Tak nam się marzyło, żeby z czasem ten nasz domek był naszą twierdzą. Ale narazie muszę go wybudować.  :Lol: 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nadiaart

> A propos elekrtyki , to w razie czego popytam brata gdzie kupić taniej , jest na elektronice  i też zalicza się do ludzi myślących i kupujących po rozsądnych cenach , naprawia też hobbystycznie , żeby nie powiedzieć maniakalnie stare samochody , dziięki temu mam opony i części o 1/3 tańsze niż normalnie ( wiedza gdzie kupić to potęga))
> 
> A co do tego czy się uda za tą cenę wybudować to jak mawiał nasz kolego "wszystkich kobiet nie da się zaliczyć , ale warto próbować " )


Dzięki. 
Tak naprawdę to elektryką zajmę się dopiero w przyszłą zimę.   :Roll:  
Dokładnie jakie samochody? Stary się mój zainteresował bo on też lubi dłubać. 
 :Lol:  
A co do cen: zgadzam się w 100%

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## lorifactor

teraz męczy dużego fiata kombi , wcześniej w dawnych czasach ja nim jeździłam  :smile:  i było śmiesznie czasem

----------


## lorifactor

A nie przejmuj się tym tematem z sondaży , u mojego męża ostatnio budowlańcy twierdzili że ściana 3 warstwowa jest zimniejsza niż 2 z tym samym ociepleniem  :smile:  ja tam jestem początkująca , ale kłóci się to z logiką  :smile: 

Generalnie , pożyjemy , zobaczymy

ps Troche mi lepiej ale jak zaczęłam czytać o kryzysie to się podłamałam , ale teraz doszłam do wniosku że próbować trzeba i jak się chce to się da radę , nawet mogę nie mieć podłogi na początku  :smile: 

Przypomiała mi się złota myśl  :smile: 

" Każdy myśli wedle swego najlepszego rozumu "  :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

> A nie przejmuj się tym tematem z sondaży , u mojego męża ostatnio budowlańcy twierdzili że ściana 3 warstwowa jest zimniejsza niż 2 z tym samym ociepleniem  ja tam jestem początkująca , ale kłóci się to z logiką 
> 
> Generalnie , pożyjemy , zobaczymy
> 
> ps Troche mi lepiej ale jak zaczęłam czytać o kryzysie to się podłamałam , ale teraz doszłam do wniosku że próbować trzeba i jak się chce to się da radę , nawet mogę nie mieć podłogi na początku 
> 
> Przypomiała mi się złota myśl 
> 
> " Każdy myśli wedle swego najlepszego rozumu "



 :smile:   Mnie już po prostu się nie chce pisać w tym wątku. Cokolwiek bym nie napisała to mnie będą kasować. Najśmieszniejsze jest to że jeden z nich wmawia mi że 25 m kabla przyłączeniowego to za mało. To chyba ja mam projekt przyłącza energetycznego do mojej działki   :ohmy:  . Tak więc co bym tam nie napisała że to kosztuje tyle i tyle, ludzie i tak nie mają ochoty na bieżąco sprawdzać cen.
Najbardziej "zabolało mnie" określenie, że jestem kłamcą. Do głowy by mi nie przyszło, żeby kogoś oszukiwać.  :Confused:  
I wiesz powoli tracę wiarę w pisanie dziennika.  :Confused: 

Czas pokaże.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## monikaa13

Nadia nie możesz nam tego zrobić. Nie wiem co się stało ale nie przestawaj pisać. Nam bardzo pomagasz i pewnie wielu innym też.

----------


## jamaju

> Mnie już po prostu się nie chce pisać w tym wątku. Cokolwiek bym nie napisała to mnie będą kasować. Najśmieszniejsze jest to że jeden z nich wmawia mi że 25 m kabla przyłączeniowego to za mało. To chyba ja mam projekt przyłącza energetycznego do mojej działki   . Tak więc co bym tam nie napisała że to kosztuje tyle i tyle, ludzie i tak nie mają ochoty na bieżąco sprawdzać cen.
> Najbardziej "zabolało mnie" określenie, że jestem kłamcą. Do głowy by mi nie przyszło, żeby kogoś oszukiwać.  
> I wiesz powoli tracę wiarę w pisanie dziennika. 
> 
> Czas pokaże.


Dlatego ja staram się nie udzielać w takich "drażliwych" tematach... 
Co do dziennika... Dom buduję dla siebie i dla siebie przede wszystkim prowadzę dziennik budowy. Każdy ma możliwość go przeglądać, skomentować czy podpatrzeć.  Czasem ktoś coś zaproponuje albo sam chce się dowiedzieć. Natomiast nie widzę potrzeby udawadniania komuś czegokolwiek.  :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Dlatego ja staram się nie udzielać w takich "drażliwych" tematach... 
> Co do dziennika... Dom buduję dla siebie i dla siebie przede wszystkim prowadzę dziennik budowy. Każdy ma możliwość go przeglądać, skomentować czy podpatrzeć.  Czasem ktoś coś zaproponuje albo sam chce się dowiedzieć. Natomiast nie widzę potrzeby udawadniania komuś czegokolwiek.


  :oops:  
No tak. Nie potrzebnie, zupełnie niepotrzebnie próbowałam przekonać ludzi. Naiwna jestem myśląc, że wszyscy podchodzą do budowania jak ja. No tak każdy sądzi według siebie  :Lol: .
Dom buduję dla siebie. Dziennik zaczęłam prowadzić z myślą, że może warto komuś coś powiedzieć. I broń boże, żebyś pomyślał że się chwalę lub prowokuję czy też mam zamiar kogoś kształcić. Sama odrabiam lekcje z budowlanki. I sama potrzebuję rady w wielu kwestiach. Pomyślałam sobie, że fajnie będzie się z kimś tą nowo zdobytą wiedzą podzielić.   

Po prostu chciałam opisać "nasze dzieje"   :oops:

----------


## majki

> Nadia nie możesz nam tego zrobić. Nie wiem co się stało ale nie przestawaj pisać. Nam bardzo pomagasz i pewnie wielu innym też.


Niech Cię ręka Boska broni przed zakończeniem pisania dziennika !   :big grin:  
Już czuje jak dacie czadu od wiosny, to czytać będę namiętnie   :cool:  

serdeczne pozdrowienia, majki

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nadia nie możesz nam tego zrobić. Nie wiem co się stało ale nie przestawaj pisać. Nam bardzo pomagasz i pewnie wielu innym też.


Monia z Wami to będę na bieżąco  :big grin:  . Jak wystartujecie z ekipą na wiosnę to się role odwrócą. My niestety powolutku, powolutku do Berlina   :Lol:  .

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Napisał monikaa13
> 
> Nadia nie możesz nam tego zrobić. Nie wiem co się stało ale nie przestawaj pisać. Nam bardzo pomagasz i pewnie wielu innym też.
> 
> 
> Niech Cię ręka Boska broni przed zakończeniem pisania dziennika !   
> Już czuje jak dacie czadu od wiosny, to czytać będę namiętnie   
> 
> serdeczne pozdrowienia, majki


Powitać   :big grin:  

Tak mnie naszło. I już przeszło (chwilowe takie zwątpienie mnie naszło :oops: )   :Lol: .
Do wiosny się szykujemy. Stary mła już odlicza: jeszcze dwa tygodnie, jeszcze dwa tygodnie - ja już z nim nie mogę   :Lol:  .

Mam do Ciebie pytanko - mogę?

Gdzie kupiłeś rurki PCV do CO i tubę szalunkową do słupa? I za wiela?

Będę wdzięczna.  :oops: 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## majki

Zawsze możesz walić, o każdej porze dnia i nocy ...   :cool:  
"Staremu" nic nie mów ...   :oops:   :Lol:  

PCV - do CO, a raczej PP   :Wink2:   kupował hydraulik, nie wiem gdzie ...   :oops:  
Tuba szalunkowa - sa namiary na firmę w pierwszym moim poście na tablicy ogłoszeń   :smile:  

pozdrawiam, majki

PS. Wytrzymacie te 2 tygodnie, spokojnie ...

----------


## arktyk

No cóż,
Pomimo, że nie wierzę iż uda się Wam wybudować i częściowo umeblować taki dom za 200000, to jednak oddaje Wam, a szczególnie Twojemu Mężowi honor. Należy się Wam szacunek. Naprawdę dużo zrobiliście sami. Jestem pod wrażeniem po przeczytaniu dziennika. Na pewno wybudujecie znacznie taniej niż  Ja.

pozdr,

----------


## anetik

Nadiart może zajrzysz na wątek GRUPA BUDUJĄCYCH DOM BEZ FACHOWCÓW, widziałm że coś takiego powstaje  :big grin:  może tam się uda pogadać o rozwiązaniach dla budujących tanio taniej lub jeszcze taniej

----------


## Nadiaart

> Zawsze możesz walić, o każdej porze dnia i nocy ...   
> "Staremu" nic nie mów ...    
> 
> PCV - do CO, a raczej PP    kupował hydraulik, nie wiem gdzie ...   
> Tuba szalunkowa - sa namiary na firmę w pierwszym moim poście na tablicy ogłoszeń   
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki
> 
> PS. Wytrzymacie te 2 tygodnie, spokojnie ...


Dzięki 

D...pa ze mnie do kwadratu.   :oops: 
Dla mnie rurki - (jeszcze) bez różnicy  :oops:  Dawno nie zaglądałam na tablicę. Jak ładnie wszyściutko wypunktowałeś. A przy okazji - miałeś świetny pomysł z tą tablicą. Naprawdę super sprawa  :smile: .

A staremu nic nie powiem   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## majki

> Napisał majki
> 
> Zawsze możesz walić, o każdej porze dnia i nocy ...   
> "Staremu" nic nie mów ...    
> 
> PCV - do CO, a raczej PP    kupował hydraulik, nie wiem gdzie ...   
> Tuba szalunkowa - sa namiary na firmę w pierwszym moim poście na tablicy ogłoszeń   
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki
> ...


To była kiedyś wspólna decyzja grupy, tylko ja się za to wziąłem   :Wink2:  
Ale wiesz co ? Sprawdza się   :cool:  
Ja korzystałem już i ludzie z grupy do mnie piszą, że budują ekipa po ekipie z tej tablicy ... i to jest fajne ...   :big grin:  
To cieszy, daje satysfakcję współtworzenia czegoś przydatnego ...

trzymajcie się, majki

PS. Już tylko "tydzień" tak ? Dacie radę   :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

> No cóż,
> Pomimo, że nie wierzę iż uda się Wam wybudować i częściowo umeblować taki dom za 200000, to jednak oddaje Wam, a szczególnie Twojemu Mężowi honor. Należy się Wam szacunek. Naprawdę dużo zrobiliście sami. Jestem pod wrażeniem po przeczytaniu dziennika. Na pewno wybudujecie znacznie taniej niż  Ja.
> 
> pozdr,


Witaj,

Mamy zamiar zrobić jeszcze więcej. Dokończymy zero, postawimy mury, strop  :Confused:  .
Dziękuję za uznanie. Bardzo się staramy. I tu faktycznie zasługa męża. 

Czy się nam uda zobaczymy.

pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nadiart może zajrzysz na wątek GRUPA BUDUJĄCYCH DOM BEZ FACHOWCÓW, widziałm że coś takiego powstaje  może tam się uda pogadać o rozwiązaniach dla budujących tanio taniej lub jeszcze taniej



Witam,

Dziękuję za info. Poszukam tego wątku.  :big grin: 


pozdrawiam

----------


## enines

Witaj Nadia :]

Nie przejmuj się często głupimi uwagami ze strony innych. Każdy ma inne podejście do różnych spraw... Buduj dla siebie i pisz dziennik dla siebie...
Pamiętaj o tym, że jest i tu na tym forum wielu ludzi o podobnych poglądach do Twoich, którzy wierzą że Ci się uda...
Ja wierzę i dlatego życzę Wam wytrwałości i dalszego zapału do pracy.

Pozdrawiam   :Wink2:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witaj Nadia :]
> 
> Nie przejmuj się często głupimi uwagami ze strony innych. Każdy ma inne podejście do różnych spraw... Buduj dla siebie i pisz dziennik dla siebie...
> Pamiętaj o tym, że jest i tu na tym forum wielu ludzi o podobnych poglądach do Twoich, którzy wierzą że Ci się uda...
> Ja wierzę i dlatego życzę Wam wytrwałości i dalszego zapału do pracy.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Fakt. Redakcja postawiła pytanie nie dość jasno sprecyzowane. Chyba celowo. JA pod pojęciem dom rozumiem budynek w stanie developerskim. Nadal uważam, że kwota jest realna.

A ponieważ moja budowa to ledwie początek wiec już się nie wychylam. Pożyjemy, wybudujemy, zobaczymy.   :smile:  

Serdeczne dzięki za życzenia. 

Zapał i wytrwałość jest!!!  :cool: 

Już my są gotowi do boju   :Lol:   :Roll:

----------


## caramba4u

Nadiaart nie wiem za bardzo o co chodzi z "nagonką" na ciebie, ale trzymam kciuki za was i waszą budowę. 

Proszę nie przestawaj pisać - namiętnie studiuję i uczę się na waszym dzienniku. Jestem na etapie szukania ekip i mam dość - historia jak z architektami, obojętnie jakie okoliczności różne drogi a końcowa suma jaką ekipy wołają oscyluje wokół tych samych astronomicznych kwot. czyli ok 45-60 tys za budowę od fundamentów po dach (domek o pow użytkowej 124,7m2 w tym garaż).
Coraz bardziej przymierzam się do zrobienia chociaż fundamentów z rodziną. Szukałam samodzielnych murarzy ale ciężko takich znaleźć. 

No nic mam nadzieję że wkrótce ruszycie z ocieplanime - oczywiście jak ziemia wyzwoli się spod puchowej pierzynki.

Pozdrawiam
Caramba

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nadiaart nie wiem za bardzo o co chodzi z "nagonką" na ciebie, ale trzymam kciuki za was i waszą budowę. 
> 
> Proszę nie przestawaj pisać - namiętnie studiuję i uczę się na waszym dzienniku. Jestem na etapie szukania ekip i mam dość - historia jak z architektami, obojętnie jakie okoliczności różne drogi a końcowa suma jaką ekipy wołają oscyluje wokół tych samych astronomicznych kwot. czyli ok 45-60 tys za budowę od fundamentów po dach (domek o pow użytkowej 124,7m2 w tym garaż).
> Coraz bardziej przymierzam się do zrobienia chociaż fundamentów z rodziną. Szukałam samodzielnych murarzy ale ciężko takich znaleźć. 
> 
> No nic mam nadzieję że wkrótce ruszycie z ocieplanime - oczywiście jak ziemia wyzwoli się spod puchowej pierzynki.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Caramba



Witam Cię

Wdałam się z pewnymi ignorantami w zupełnie nie potrzebną dyskusję (teraz już wiem). W dyskusji tej koś napisał, że tacy jak ja kłamią. Zabolało mnie to, ponieważ pisząc dziennik (oprócz pisaniny dla siebie i do siebie) miałam małą nadzieję, że się komuś przyda. Nie myślę tu o samym budowaniu. Myślałam raczej o kosztach. I dlatego też myślałam o przerwaniu dziennika albo też o pisaniu go wyłącznie dla siebie. 
Ale tego nie zrobię. 
 :smile: 

P.S Wyślę Ci cosik na pw.   :smile:  

Dzięki i pozdrawiam serecznie

----------


## Wilko

Nadiaart mam nadzieję że nie chcecie sie poddać.  :Evil:  
 :big grin:  Wies zże w razie watpliwości slużymy fachową pomocą.
Na razie zbierajcie siły na wiosnę.
Bardzo się przydadzą  :Smile:

----------


## Amelia 2

Nie wiem kto i jaką przykrość Ci zrobił ale nie przejmuj się głupolami, przeglądając różne wątki widzę że zawsze znajdzie się jakaś wesz która często w chamski sposób wtrąca się do wszystkiego i oczywiście wszystko wie najlepiej  :Mad:   Z przyjemnością oglądam Wasze zdjęcia poglądowe, porównuję z tym co działo się u mnie czyli co już zdążyli  mi sp...  fachowcy  :Wink2:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nadiaart mam nadzieję że nie chcecie sie poddać.  
>  Wies zże w razie watpliwości slużymy fachową pomocą.
> Na razie zbierajcie siły na wiosnę.
> Bardzo się przydadzą


Dziękuję Ci bardzo. Pomoc fachowa zawsze mi się przyda  :smile: . Dzięki że można na Ciebie liczyć. Z czasem zacznę pytać. :smile: 

A zbieramy siły, zbieramy. Każde z nas po 10 kg uzbierało więc się wiosny już doczekać nie możemy.    :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Jeszcze raz serdeczne dzięki.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nie wiem kto i jaką przykrość Ci zrobił ale nie przejmuj się głupolami, przeglądając różne wątki widzę że zawsze znajdzie się jakaś wesz która często w chamski sposób wtrąca się do wszystkiego i oczywiście wszystko wie najlepiej   Z przyjemnością oglądam Wasze zdjęcia poglądowe, porównuję z tym co działo się u mnie czyli co już zdążyli  mi sp...  fachowcy


Dziękuję za miłe słowa. Tak sobie myślę, że "z grupą trzymającą władzę" lepiej nie zaczynać  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Aż tacy dobrzy jesteśmy?   :Wink2:  

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## margos3

Witam serdecznie
W wolnych chwilach przeglądam dzienniki i czerpie inspiracje...korzystam z doświadczeń innych i tak natknęlam się na Twój dziennik. I  zobaczyłam nas...
My budowę Kasztanka rozpoczęliśmy wiosną 2007, wprowadziliśmy się w październiku 2008, oczywiście jest jeszcze wiele do wykończenia, głównie drobne prace w domu i ogród. Domek zbudowaliśmy sami, mieliśmy może o tyle lepiej że murował mój tata, który jest murarzem, on też tynkował,ocieplał, położył płytki itp. Ja i mój mąż robiliśmy dosłownie wszystko od zbrojenia do hydrauliki, elektryki (mąż jest elektrykiem) Cały wolny czas poświęcaliśmy na budowę, oczywiście kosztem wielu wyrzeczeń, odpoczynku ale coś za coś.
Wybieraliśmy takie rozwiązania, które mogliśmy sami wykonać np pokrycie dachowe zrobiliśmy z gontu bitumicznego, wcześniej sami zrobiliśmy więźbę, płyty osb papa i na to gont, Dobrze że nie mam lęku wysokości wiec pomagałam mężowi... Przed zakupem materiałów sprawdzałam ceny w wielu sklepach i na tym tez można było zaoszczędzić, 
 I tak po wielu trudach zamieszkaliśmy w własnym domku
a według kosztorysu na budowę domu wydalimy o 40% mniej-to nasza praca
Może nie jest wszystko wykonane bardzo idealnie ale jest nasze
 Trzymam za Was kciuki i życzę powodzenia, Gorąco pozdrawiam. M.

----------


## zibi5

Witam was serdecznie i cieszę się że nie jesteśmy sami mamy podobną budowę do waszej możecie się tego dowiecie z naszego dziennika wiemy bardzo dobrze co to znaczy budować samemu jak długa i ciężka jest to droga ale jeśli się czujemy na sile i wiemy na co nas stać to czemu nie trzeba tylko uparcie dążyć do celu i nie poddawać się życzę dużo samozaparcia .

----------


## monikaa13

"Co robić?" 

Nadia jak to co? Czekać jak my   :Wink2:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witam serdecznie
> W wolnych chwilach przeglądam dzienniki i czerpie inspiracje...korzystam z doświadczeń innych i tak natknęlam się na Twój dziennik. I  zobaczyłam nas...
> My budowę Kasztanka rozpoczęliśmy wiosną 2007, wprowadziliśmy się w październiku 2008, oczywiście jest jeszcze wiele do wykończenia, głównie drobne prace w domu i ogród. Domek zbudowaliśmy sami, mieliśmy może o tyle lepiej że murował mój tata, który jest murarzem, on też tynkował,ocieplał, położył płytki itp. Ja i mój mąż robiliśmy dosłownie wszystko od zbrojenia do hydrauliki, elektryki (mąż jest elektrykiem) Cały wolny czas poświęcaliśmy na budowę, oczywiście kosztem wielu wyrzeczeń, odpoczynku ale coś za coś.
> Wybieraliśmy takie rozwiązania, które mogliśmy sami wykonać np pokrycie dachowe zrobiliśmy z gontu bitumicznego, wcześniej sami zrobiliśmy więźbę, płyty osb papa i na to gont, Dobrze że nie mam lęku wysokości wiec pomagałam mężowi... Przed zakupem materiałów sprawdzałam ceny w wielu sklepach i na tym tez można było zaoszczędzić, 
>  I tak po wielu trudach zamieszkaliśmy w własnym domku
> a według kosztorysu na budowę domu wydalimy o 40% mniej-to nasza praca
> Może nie jest wszystko wykonane bardzo idealnie ale jest nasze
>  Trzymam za Was kciuki i życzę powodzenia, Gorąco pozdrawiam. M.


Witam

Dzięki za miłe słowa. 
Tak naprawdę to dzięki Takim ludziom jak Wy mamy nadzieję, że nam się uda zrealizować nasz plan.
Na początku nie chciałam wierzyć mężowi, że zrobimy sami fundamenty. A jednak. Całkiem niedawno pukałam się w czoło na myśl o stropie. A teraz wiem, że sobie poradzimy. Lekko przeraża mnie dach. Ale mamy jeszcze sporo czasu. 
Już nie mogę się doczekać pierwszych widocznych efektów naszej pracy.
Satysfakcja z budowy samemu jest ogromna. Choć to ciężka praca, nie przeraża nas. Bardzo nas "to" budowanie cieszy. Pomimo, że czasem naprawdę jest bardzo ciężko zorganizować powszedni dzień z samo-budową w tle.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie  :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witam was serdecznie i cieszę się że nie jesteśmy sami mamy podobną budowę do waszej możecie się tego dowiecie z naszego dziennika wiemy bardzo dobrze co to znaczy budować samemu jak długa i ciężka jest to droga ale jeśli się czujemy na sile i wiemy na co nas stać to czemu nie trzeba tylko uparcie dążyć do celu i nie poddawać się życzę dużo samozaparcia .


Witam

Dziękuję za odwiedziny. Jesteśmy tego samego zdania. Trzeba dążyć uparcie do celu choćby nie wiem jak długo miałoby to trwać. Również życzę wytrwałości i samozaparcia oraz samych miłych budowlanych niespodzianek   :smile: .

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> "Co robić?" 
> 
> Nadia jak to co? Czekać jak my


Wiesz jak znam swojego chłopa to na bank nie wytrzyma.  :Roll:   :Wink2:  
Pewnie tydzień może jeszcze góra dwa i zaczniemy murować ściany a zero skończymy jak cholerna woda opadnie.  :smile:

----------


## joanka77

> Napisał monikaa13
> 
> "Co robić?" 
> 
> Nadia jak to co? Czekać jak my  
> 
> 
> Wiesz jak znam swojego chłopa to na bank nie wytrzyma.   
> Pewnie tydzień może jeszcze góra dwa i zaczniemy murować ściany a zero skończymy jak cholerna woda opadnie.


wg mnie zagęscić ten piasek ubijarką i dosypać jeszcze kilka wywrotek

p.s. my też budowaliśmy sami z pomocą najbliższej rodziny (oprócz dachu)  i zajęło nam to 4 lata, ale udało się i w tej chwili jestemy na etapie meblowania  :smile:  dzięki temu udało nam się zaoszczędzić bardzo dużo a i satysfakcja o wiele wieksza  :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Napisał Nadiaart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał monikaa13
> 
> ...


I tak będzie. Tyle że teraz jest za dużo wody, jak troszkę opadnie to piaseczek skoczkiem potraktujemy. Potem dosypiemy piach i  jeszcze ubijemy.   :smile:  
Satysfakcja jest na pewno ogromna.  :big grin:  Nie mogę się doczekać.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## majki

Ja tylko napiszę, że jestem monotematyczny   :Lol:   i znów drzwi widziałem   :Lol:  
Zime przetrwały   :ohmy:  

Już czekam na relację z budowy i postępy ( fotki, fotki ! )   :big grin:  

trzymajcie się, majki

----------


## kitaroo

[quote="Nadiaart"][b] 7400 zł Papiery - tutaj to daliśmy ciała, za tą kwotę chyba byłby indywidualny  
quote] 
Mnie w kilku pracowniach za samą adaptację krzyknęli 6,5-8 k netto (+ projekt 2,2k) a za indywidualny min. 12k netto 
_________________
"Damy radę? Tak, damy radę!"

----------


## Nadiaart

> Ja tylko napiszę, że jestem monotematyczny    i znów drzwi widziałem   
> Zime przetrwały   
> 
> Już czekam na relację z budowy i postępy ( fotki, fotki ! )   
> 
> trzymajcie się, majki


A Witam

Drzwi przetrwały sama się dziwię.   :ohmy:  Pewnie jeszcze nie jedno z nami przejdą.   :Lol:  
Oj przydały się, bardzo.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie   :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

[quote="kitaroo"]


> [b] 7400 zł Papiery - tutaj to daliśmy ciała, za tą kwotę chyba byłby indywidualny  
> quote] 
> Mnie w kilku pracowniach za samą adaptację krzyknęli 6,5-8 k netto (+ projekt 2,2k) a za indywidualny min. 12k netto 
> _________________
> "Damy radę? Tak, damy radę!"


Kiedyś dawno, dawno twemu pytaliśmy o projekt indywidualny w jednej z większych pracowni projektowych. Wówczas cena były bardzo wysokie właśnie 12 - 15 tyś a nawet i więcej. Pamiętam jedno z pierwszych spotkań z naszym Panem architektem. Powiedział, że to co chcemy zrobić z projektem równa się cenie projektu indywidualnego. I niedawno zajrzałam na stronę pracowni, a tam projekt indywidualny 8000 plus vat. Oczywiście najtaniej u architekta lokalnego. 
Myślę że gdybyśmy się obecnie decydowali na projekt i mieli sporo czasu, prawdopodobnie byłby to projekt indywidualny.   :smile: 

Nie wiem na jakim etapie jesteś ale to co mogę powiedzieć o pracowniach i zmianach od siebie: najtaniej bezpośrednio w pracowni, z której projekt pochodzi.  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## kitaroo

> najtaniej bezpośrednio w pracowni, z której projekt pochodzi. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Pracownia Domus z Wrocławia odesłał nas z kwitkiem  :cry:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Napisał Nadiaart
> 
> najtaniej bezpośrednio w pracowni, z której projekt pochodzi. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> Pracownia Domus z Wrocławia odesłał nas z kwitkiem



Witaj
Hmm. Nie dobrze. I dziwne.
W naszym przypadku pracownia macierzysta okazała się najtańsza. Lokalni architekci nawet nie chcieli się podjąć niektórych zmian. Pisałam Ci że powinni to zrobić w miarę możliwie szybko i "tanio" ponieważ to jest ich dzieło. Tzn. że mają pełen dostęp do dokumentacji, plików itp. 
Co prawda nie wiem jak wielkie zmiany zamierzasz poczynić lecz jeśli jeszcze nie kupiłeś projektu może warto zastanowić się nad innym? My wybieraliśmy trzy lata   :Lol:   i tak doszliśmy do jednego z pierwszych projektów, który nam odpowiadał.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## majki

Pogratulować pierwszej warstwy   :big grin:  
Spoko, ja też zacząłem używać altacetu   :Lol:   Krzyż mnie napierdziela od ciągłego schylania przy płytkach ... ale noszenie pustaków to dopiero   :Roll:  
Ciągnijcie mury, ciągnijcie ... to jest teraz super moment, bo coś widać jak powstaje ...   :smile:  

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## kitaroo

> Witaj
> Hmm. Nie dobrze. I dziwne.
> W naszym przypadku pracownia macierzysta okazała się najtańsza. Lokalni architekci nawet nie chcieli się podjąć niektórych zmian. Pisałam Ci że powinni to zrobić w miarę możliwie szybko i "tanio" ponieważ to jest ich dzieło. Tzn. że mają pełen dostęp do dokumentacji, plików itp. 
> Co prawda nie wiem jak wielkie zmiany zamierzasz poczynić lecz jeśli jeszcze nie kupiłeś projektu może warto zastanowić się nad innym? My wybieraliśmy trzy lata    i tak doszliśmy do jednego z pierwszych projektów, który nam odpowiadał.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Napisali mi, że żadnych zmian nie zrobią i żeby udać do lokalnego architekta. Nasz "wybrany" projekt to Proxima II, ale nie wiem jak wstawić rysunki  :Confused: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Pogratulować pierwszej warstwy   
> Spoko, ja też zacząłem używać altacetu    Krzyż mnie napierdziela od ciągłego schylania przy płytkach ... ale noszenie pustaków to dopiero   
> Ciągnijcie mury, ciągnijcie ... to jest teraz super moment, bo coś widać jak powstaje ...   
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


Powitać,

Już nie możemy się doczekać   :big grin:  
Smaruj się, smaruj - działa!   :Lol:  (co zrobić zachciało się budować...   :Roll:  )
A swoją drogą to pięknie płytki kładziesz. Co robisz, powiedzmy w przyszłym roku??   :Wink2:  
My w tym naszym domu to chyba wszystko zrobimy sami.   :Confused:   :cool:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Napisał Nadiaart
> 
> Witaj
> Hmm. Nie dobrze. I dziwne.
> W naszym przypadku pracownia macierzysta okazała się najtańsza. Lokalni architekci nawet nie chcieli się podjąć niektórych zmian. Pisałam Ci że powinni to zrobić w miarę możliwie szybko i "tanio" ponieważ to jest ich dzieło. Tzn. że mają pełen dostęp do dokumentacji, plików itp. 
> Co prawda nie wiem jak wielkie zmiany zamierzasz poczynić lecz jeśli jeszcze nie kupiłeś projektu może warto zastanowić się nad innym? My wybieraliśmy trzy lata    i tak doszliśmy do jednego z pierwszych projektów, który nam odpowiadał.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> ...



Witam,

Słuchaj jeżeli zmiany, które masz zamiar wprowadzić nie obejmują np ścian nośnych, stopu, konstrukcji dachu to lokalny architekt nie powinien marudzić. Chodzi o to, że nie che się liczyć. Gorzej jeśli masz zamiar wprowadzić jakieś "ciężkie zmiany" wtedy faktycznie nikt się za to nie chce brać, bo jak pisałam wcześniej bez potrzebnych informacji często architekt musi sam od nowa projekt rozrysować. I nikt się tego raczej nie podejmuje. 

Zdjęcia najprościej: wrzucasz na http://imageshack.us/?x=my5&myref= lub http://www.fothost.pl/ i kopiujesz kod obrazka na forum. Potem wpisujesz kod w oknie wiadomości i już.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## majki

> A swoją drogą to pięknie płytki kładziesz. Co robisz, powiedzmy w przyszłym roku??


W tym roku to juz jestem zaje ... chany   :Lol:   ale w przyszłym pogadamy   :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## arturromarr

Jak dla mnie na dotychczasowej budowie najbardziej przyjemne i znaczące były trzy zdarzenia: powstanie ścian, zalanie stropu i położenie więźby.
Cieszcie się tym etapem, bo to niesamowite jak nagle wokoło nas rosną ściany i marzenia się materializują.
Acha jak będziecie już widzieć meble i obrazki na tych czerwonych ścianach to nie przejmujcie się to mija.   :smile: 

PS:
Sam murowałem ściany więc to co wam mogę doradzić to:
Dobrze "wyprowadźcie" narożniki (pion) i potem wypełniajcie przestrzenie pomiędzy po sznurku zaczepionym  na narożnikach warstwa po warstwie. Ogólnie spoiny poziome nie muszą wyjść tak poziomo ale przed stropem starajcie się uzyskać jednakowy poziom. Lepiej się nie spieszyć i nie spieprz..ć.
Bardzo ważne są wysokości, wielu ludzi się przejechało na tym zwłaszcza jak nie macie wylewki to oceńcie dobrze gdzie co będzie, (czy będzie podłogówka, gdzie parapety, nadproża, strop). Często ludziom na koniec brakuje centymetrów w wysokości pomieszczeń (wykończenie podłogi i sufitu też ma grubość).
Życzę powodzenia, będę śledził postępy.

----------


## kitaroo

> Słuchaj jeżeli zmiany, które masz zamiar wprowadzić nie obejmują np ścian nośnych, stopu, konstrukcji dachu to lokalny architekt nie powinien marudzić. Chodzi o to, że nie che się liczyć. Gorzej jeśli masz zamiar wprowadzić jakieś "ciężkie zmiany" wtedy faktycznie nikt się za to nie chce brać, bo jak pisałam wcześniej bez potrzebnych informacji często architekt musi sam od nowa projekt rozrysować. I nikt się tego raczej nie podejmuje. 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Orginał


Moje "wypociny"  :Wink2:  


Z poważniejszych zmian to tylko wydłużenie garażu o 3,5-4 m, żebym mógł umiejscowić kotłownię i pomieszczenie na miał

P.S. Twój ślubny mi zaimponował zawziętosćią, wytrwałością etc.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Napisał Nadiaart
> 
> A swoją drogą to pięknie płytki kładziesz. Co robisz, powiedzmy w przyszłym roku??   
> 
> 
> W tym roku to juz jestem zaje ... chany    ale w przyszłym pogadamy   
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki



Ok, to pogadamy w przyszłym roku   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
Drzwi dobrze,że wymieniłeś  :Wink2:  obecne są o wiele ładniejsze    :cool: 


Pozdrawiam serdecznie  :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Jak dla mnie na dotychczasowej budowie najbardziej przyjemne i znaczące były trzy zdarzenia: powstanie ścian, zalanie stropu i położenie więźby.
> Cieszcie się tym etapem, bo to niesamowite jak nagle wokoło nas rosną ściany i marzenia się materializują.
> Acha jak będziecie już widzieć meble i obrazki na tych czerwonych ścianach to nie przejmujcie się to mija.  
> 
> PS:
> Sam murowałem ściany więc to co wam mogę doradzić to:
> Dobrze "wyprowadźcie" narożniki (pion) i potem wypełniajcie przestrzenie pomiędzy po sznurku zaczepionym  na narożnikach warstwa po warstwie. Ogólnie spoiny poziome nie muszą wyjść tak poziomo ale przed stropem starajcie się uzyskać jednakowy poziom. Lepiej się nie spieszyć i nie spieprz..ć.
> Bardzo ważne są wysokości, wielu ludzi się przejechało na tym zwłaszcza jak nie macie wylewki to oceńcie dobrze gdzie co będzie, (czy będzie podłogówka, gdzie parapety, nadproża, strop). Często ludziom na koniec brakuje centymetrów w wysokości pomieszczeń (wykończenie podłogi i sufitu też ma grubość).
> Życzę powodzenia, będę śledził postępy.


Witam

Jejku już się nie mogę doczekać  :big grin:  Tych obrazków na czerwonych ścianach   :Wink2:  
Dzięki za podpowiedzi. Ciągle jesteśmy czujni. Ale gdyby coś (tfu,tfu,tfu odpukać) będziemy pytać. 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nadiaart

Przepraszam że odpisuję z opóźnieniem. Cholera brak czasu   :Roll:  Piszcie na 100% odpiszę, choć może mi zejść ze dwa dni  :oops:  

 :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Z poważniejszych zmian to tylko wydłużenie garażu o 3,5-4 m, żebym mógł umiejscowić kotłownię i pomieszczenie na miał


Witaj,

To moje zdanie:

Wydłużasz garaż:

-garaż - zmiana konstrukcji dachu, ściany nośne. Ruszenie ściany nośnej bez ruszenia konstrukcji stropu i więźby dachowej to minimum 1000zł
- kotłownia - jeśli piec ma być na ekogroszek itp to pamiętaj że ściana w kotłowni z kominem musi być przynajmniej około3 m. Ciężko znaleźć piec z wyjściem od góry a jeśli już to jest droższy o 2000.
- komin w kotłowni 700zł
- komin w drugiej kuchni wentylacyjny 700zł
- dołożenie okien - więcej kosztuje niż zmniejszenie lub likwidacja, ponieważ liczą emisję cieplną każde po 300zł
- projekty instalacji wod - kanalizacyjnej - kuchnia, trzecia łazienka
- a jeśli rozważasz zakup kominka z płaszczem wodnym to nie w tym projekcie

Suma summarum
To co chcesz zrobić wiąże się ze zmianami wszystkich projektów branżowych w ramach projektu gotowego. Do tego jeszcze zmiany konstrukcji i architektury.  :Roll: 

Hmm mogą tyle chcieć.
Piszesz że 5,5-8k netto plus projekt dolicz sobie jeszcze adaptację i projekty przyłączy. Ja bym się na takie zmiany nie porwała. Taniej wyjdzie indywidualny. Lub szukać jeszcze innego gotowca.
Widzę że jesteś z Konstantynowa, czy budowa też w Kansas?

P.S Dom raczej drogi w budowie.   :Confused: 
Ale to jest moje zdanie. Zerknij na stronę archetonu tam mają domy może nie "na topie" ale dość mądre i pracownia w miarę tania.

----------


## Amelia 2

Dawno mnie tu nie było, witam serdecznie  :Wink2:  U mnie w fundamentach jest podobnie jak u Was - glina z piaskiem i też woda stoi. Majstry już byli i stwierdzili,że musi obeschnąć przed zagęszczarką bo głębiej jest papka, której ubijanie nic nie da. Uparła się na nas  ta "wiosna", rok temu prace juższły pełną parą  :sad:

----------


## kitaroo

> Witaj,
> 
> To moje zdanie:
> 
> Wydłużasz garaż:
> 
> -garaż - zmiana konstrukcji dachu, ściany nośne. Ruszenie ściany nośnej bez ruszenia konstrukcji stropu i więźby dachowej to minimum 1000zł
> - kotłownia - jeśli piec ma być na ekogroszek itp to pamiętaj że ściana w kotłowni z kominem musi być przynajmniej około3 m. Ciężko znaleźć piec z wyjściem od góry a jeśli już to jest droższy o 2000.
> - komin w kotłowni 700zł
> ...


Aż tyle  :ohmy: , zdania są podzielone, mój Kierbud uważa, że to projekt dość tani w budowie, a o kominku z płaszczwem wodnym z nikim jeszcze nie rozmawiałem na temat rozwiązań technicznych - czemu nie ma szans?
1. W orginale jest łazienka i pom. CO (9 i 10) i tam jest zaprojektowany komin i ten mam zamiar wykorzystać do wentylacji - zmiana sposobu użytkowania
2. Garaż - wydłużam do tylko, nie zmieniam istniejących ścian nośnych, ale może jako laik zupełnie inaczej to widzę  :Confused:  Na pewno przed zakupem projektu udam się do Pani architekt, żeby to omówić




> Hmm mogą tyle chcieć.
> Piszesz że 5,5-8k netto plus projekt dolicz sobie jeszcze adaptację i projekty przyłączy. Ja bym się na takie zmiany nie porwała. Taniej wyjdzie indywidualny. Lub szukać jeszcze innego gotowca.
> Widzę że jesteś z Konstantynowa, czy budowa też w Kansas?


Jak najbardziej  :big grin: 




> Ale to jest moje zdanie. Zerknij na stronę archetonu tam mają domy może nie "na topie" ale dość mądre i pracownia w miarę tania.


Niestety nie oferują nic co by odpowiadało naszym oczekiwaniom  :sad:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Aż tyle , zdania są podzielone, mój Kierbud uważa, że to projekt dość tani w budowie, a o kominku z płaszczwem wodnym z nikim jeszcze nie rozmawiałem na temat rozwiązań technicznych - czemu nie ma szans?
> 1. W orginale jest łazienka i pom. CO (9 i 10) i tam jest zaprojektowany komin i ten mam zamiar wykorzystać do wentylacji - zmiana sposobu użytkowania
> 2. Garaż - wydłużam do tylko, nie zmieniam istniejących ścian nośnych, ale może jako laik zupełnie inaczej to widzę  Na pewno przed zakupem projektu udam się do Pani architekt, żeby to omówić


Witaj

Na upartego można - wszystko można. Ale im bliżej kotłowni kominek tym lepiej, bo mniejsze straty ciepła, chociaż można rury izolować. Za to droższe rozwiązanie. 
Dom dość tani nie jest. Sam dach. Nie wiem jaką miarką mierzymy, ja uważam że drogi.

To jest tylko moje zdanie. Zupełnie się nie musisz z tym zgadzać. 

Nie zmieniasz ścian ok. Dokładasz. Ale zmieniasz konstrukcję dachu - to też jest kosztowne. 
 :Roll:   Bo tak jak pisałam wcześniej nie chce się nikomu liczyć.

Pytałam gdzie budowa bo mam dobrego i taniego architekta właśnie z Kansas. Jeśli chcesz to prześlę Ci namiary.

To co jeszcze mogę podpowiedzieć: Zanim kupisz projekt poproś pracownie o udostępnienie rysunków pomocniczych. Na nich będziesz widział dokładnie co i jak.

P.S To tylko moja opinia   :Roll:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Dawno mnie tu nie było, witam serdecznie  U mnie w fundamentach jest podobnie jak u Was - glina z piaskiem i też woda stoi. Majstry już byli i stwierdzili,że musi obeschnąć przed zagęszczarką bo głębiej jest papka, której ubijanie nic nie da. Uparła się na nas  ta "wiosna", rok temu prace juższły pełną parą


Witaj Amelio,

To fakt. Jej czy cholera biednemu zawsze musi wiatr w oczy wiać?   :Roll:  Jak nie boom budowlany, później kryzys, a teraz jeszcze się przedwiośnie zjawiło i jakoś odpuścić nie chce.   :Lol:   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
W mordę misia.   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Jak widzisz jakoś sobie radzimy i póki co ściany rosną. Częściowo, od frontu nie murujemy mając nadzieję, że woda pójdzie sobie szybko precz. Już chyba lekko się osuszyło.

P.S A widzę dziennik  - zajrzę, poczytam   :cool:   :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lump praski

Heluuuu    :big grin:  

Jak zawsze z przyjemnoscia czytam Wasz Dziennik.     :big grin:

----------


## Amelia 2

Wasz dziennik powinien być opublikowany jako poradnik dla zawodowych majstrów - czyściutko, żadnych potłuczonych pustaków   :Roll:   równiutko, dokładniutko aż zazdrość bierze  :smile:

----------


## zibi5

Witam widzę że u was robota już wre na całego , tylko kup temu chłopu te betoniare bo mi go szkoda jak tak miesza w tej taczce a do dachu jeszcze daleko pozdrawiam i życzę wytrwałości i dalszych sukcesów .

----------


## majki

> Zastanawiam się czy napisać Wam czym małż mój tnie pustaki.


Ja wiem. Twój Mąż, to _master of building process_ więc tnie pustaki :
- ręką
- myślą ( myśli : pustaku, dotnij się na 20 cm i się docina )
 :big grin:  
Idziecie, oj idziecie   :cool:  

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## Wilko

Popieram przedmówcę kup chłopu betoniarkę bo się zamęczy  :sad:  
Nadia czemu nie robiliscie wylewki w środku. Znacznie wygodniej wtedy poruszać się wewnatrz.
NA narożniki kupcie jedną paletę węższych pustaków. Wtedy nie będzie widać tych felców na narozach.

----------


## Wilko

> Napisał kitaroo
> 
> Aż tyle , zdania są podzielone, mój Kierbud uważa, że to projekt dość tani w budowie, a o kominku z płaszczwem wodnym z nikim jeszcze nie rozmawiałem na temat rozwiązań technicznych - czemu nie ma szans?
> 1. W orginale jest łazienka i pom. CO (9 i 10) i tam jest zaprojektowany komin i ten mam zamiar wykorzystać do wentylacji - zmiana sposobu użytkowania
> 2. Garaż - wydłużam do tylko, nie zmieniam istniejących ścian nośnych, ale może jako laik zupełnie inaczej to widzę  Na pewno przed zakupem projektu udam się do Pani architekt, żeby to omówić
> 
> 
> Witaj
> 
> ...


Nadia dom tylko wydłużany o garaz tak samo jak dach.To są niewielki zmany. Nie przesuwamy scian tylko je wydłuzamy.
Dom bardzo drogi w budowie. Sam dach to majtek.
W kuchni ani w spizarce  nie ma komina wentylacyjnego. W kotowni dodatkowy komin.
Moja rada zmien projekt i ...... kierownika budowy  :big grin:

----------


## lump praski

Czym, Nadia, czym   ? ? ? ?   :ohmy:   :Roll:   :ohmy:   :Roll:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Heluuuu    
> 
> Jak zawsze z przyjemnoscia czytam Wasz Dziennik.


Czołem

Dzięki  :oops:  prosiemy częściej wpadać   :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Wasz dziennik powinien być opublikowany jako poradnik dla zawodowych majstrów - czyściutko, żadnych potłuczonych pustaków    równiutko, dokładniutko aż zazdrość bierze


Witaj,

Jej   :oops:   :oops: . Zacytuje mojego małża " Dla takich komentarzy warto robić dalej, miód się leje na moje serce".  :big grin: 
Dzięki. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witam widzę że u was robota już wre na całego , tylko kup temu chłopu te betoniare bo mi go szkoda jak tak miesza w tej taczce a do dachu jeszcze daleko pozdrawiam i życzę wytrwałości i dalszych sukcesów .


Witaj,

Może i kupiłabym ale żeby to chciał. Ten typ tak ma i już.   :Wink2:   :Lol:  
W końcu chyba będziemy zmuszeni kupić. Chociażby do zalewania nadproży. Prawda jest taka, nie mając prądu (generator) i nie siedząc po 8 -10 godzin na budowie łatwiej jest małżowi wymieszać worek zaprawy w taczce. Pomyślałam sobie, że jak dojdzie do stropu to później na cholerę mu ta betoniara.   :Wink2:   :Lol:  (żart)
Jędza ze mnie nie?   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Zastanawiam się czy napisać Wam czym małż mój tnie pustaki.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Ja wiem. Twój Mąż, to _master of building process_ więc tnie pustaki :
> - ręką
> - myślą ( myśli : pustaku, dotnij się na 20 cm i się docina )
>  
> Idziecie, oj idziecie   
> ...



 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Chciałabym żeby tak właśnie było. 

Ale normalnie obciach   :oops:   Sama nie mogłam uwierzyć. W przyszłą sobotę będę z moim starym na budowie to cyknę fotę. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Popieram przedmówcę kup chłopu betoniarkę bo się zamęczy  
> Nadia czemu nie robiliscie wylewki w środku. Znacznie wygodniej wtedy poruszać się wewnatrz.
> NA narożniki kupcie jedną paletę węższych pustaków. Wtedy nie będzie widać tych felców na narozach.


Witaj,

Eee poradzi sobie.  :Wink2: 
Wylewki nie robiliśmy bo woda jeszcze pod gruntem stoi. Tak więc musi trochę odpuścić, potem skoczek, kanaliza, piach. Od frontu narazie nie murujemy zostawiliśmy sobie "dziurkę". Jak woda opadnie to wskoczymy do środka. Przewidywany termin za dwa tygodnie. 
Wygodniej poruszać się na wylewce. Szósta warstwa pustaków już z rusztowania.
A widzisz ja nie wiedziałam o tych węższych pustakach. Pewnie mój stary wie, tyle że jak go znam, to poleciał z pustakiem dalej i potem będzie zaprawą paćkał.   :oops:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nadia dom tylko wydłużany o garaz tak samo jak dach.To są niewielki zmany. Nie przesuwamy scian tylko je wydłuzamy.
> Dom bardzo drogi w budowie. Sam dach to majtek.
> W kuchni ani w spizarce  nie ma komina wentylacyjnego. W kotowni dodatkowy komin.
> Moja rada zmien projekt i ...... kierownika budowy


Również uważam że dom raczej drogi w budowie. Bardzo ładny. Niestety te ładne zwykle bardzo drogie. Ja chorowałam na kilka projektów i musiałam się z nich szybko wyleczyć.   :cry:  
Specem nie jestem ale: ścian faktycznie czepiać się nie będę, konstrukcja dachu zmieniona i za to sobie policzą, dołożenie każdego okna to mniej więcej 300zł, doprojektowanie komina 700zł, zmiana komina nie wiem ile. Jak sobie wszystko do "kupy" policzy to zmiany są kosztowne. Tak sobie myślę, lecz to jest tylko moje zdanie. Absolutnie nie musi się z tym zgadzać. Natomiast sama niedawno przez to przechodziłam. Jej czego się nie nawymyślaliśmy. W końcu stanęło na naszej stodole. Lecz jest w tym projekcie, no "prawie" wszystko co chcieliśmy.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Czym, Nadia, czym   ? ? ? ?


  :oops:   :oops:  

Napiszę później

 :oops:   :oops:   :oops: 
 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Amelia 2

Sadystka  :smile:   cały tydzień będziesz nas trzymać w niepewności?  :Roll:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Sadystka   cały tydzień będziesz nas trzymać w niepewności?


Dobra będzie dziś, foty już mam.   :smile:

----------


## lump praski

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

A juz  kazdy budowlaniec byl przekonany, ze jest tez  medrcem , filozofem , alfa i omega w jednej osobie  a co poniektorzy traktowali sie jak pol bogowie!    :big grin:  

Super jest ten wasz Dziennik !       :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   D   :big grin:

----------


## Wilko

Nadia powiedz ślubnemu żeby tak nie packał tych pustaków bo nie wiadomo kiedy ocieplenie to przykryje a tak będzi ładniej dla oka   :big grin:

----------


## kitaroo

> Nadia dom tylko wydłużany o garaz tak samo jak dach.To są niewielki zmany. Nie przesuwamy scian tylko je wydłuzamy.
> Dom bardzo drogi w budowie. Sam dach to majtek.
> W kuchni ani w spizarce  nie ma komina wentylacyjnego. W kotowni dodatkowy komin.


Zastosowano spiro fi 150



> Moja rada zmien projekt i ...... kierownika budowy


Niestety jest to "najtańszy" dom, który spełnia nasze bardzo rygorystyczne wymagania. A co do kwesti tani-drogi to czytając niektóre blogi, z których wynika że stan developerski to koszt rzędu 3000 za m2 pow. całowitej to mój jest przy nich taniocha. Kierbud jest w porządku  :Lol:  

*Nadiaart*
Z ogrzewania kominkowego już się "wyleczyłem"  :Confused:  
Poproszę o namiar na tego architekta na PW, niewykluczone, że to nasza nieoceniona Pani Ania  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Amelia 2

A myślałam, że nic już nie jest w stanie mnie nie zadziwić   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   Twój małż mnie zaszokował  :Wink2:  , mniej bym się zdziwiła gdyby ciął tą dłuższą  płaską stroną zawiasa  :ohmy:

----------


## Nadiaart

> A juz  kazdy budowlaniec byl przekonany, ze jest tez  medrcem , filozofem , alfa i omega w jednej osobie  a co poniektorzy traktowali sie jak pol bogowie!    
> 
> Super jest ten wasz Dziennik !          D



 :oops:  Powiem tak: obciach   :oops:   :oops:  

Ale patent niezły   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nadia powiedz ślubnemu żeby tak nie packał tych pustaków bo nie wiadomo kiedy ocieplenie to przykryje a tak będzi ładniej dla oka


Już wie   :oops:  

*Wilko* mam pytanko, może z tych głupszych ale co tam. Co zrobić żeby zaprawa nie wpadała do środka pustaka??

Pozdrawiam

----------


## monikaa13

Nadia super poprostu. Dopiero teraz zajrzałam do waszego dziennika, a tu już sciany stoją. 
Niby mają mi wszystkie powiadomienia przychodzić na maila, a tu nic... 

Ale jestem i podziwiam  :smile:  

Ile zamówiliście pustaków naściany nośne (wewn. i zewn.)?

----------


## aga1401

Nasz ulubiony dziennik.sledzimy wasze zmagania cala rodzina.slubny jest swietny.gratulujemy postepow.bardzo dobrze wam idzie.pozdrawiamy  :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Niestety jest to "najtańszy" dom, który spełnia nasze bardzo rygorystyczne wymagania. A co do kwesti tani-drogi to czytając niektóre blogi, z których wynika że stan developerski to koszt rzędu 3000 za m2 pow. całowitej to mój jest przy nich taniocha. Kierbud jest w porządku  
> 
> *Nadiaart*
> Z ogrzewania kominkowego już się "wyleczyłem"  
> Poproszę o namiar na tego architekta na PW, niewykluczone, że to nasza nieoceniona Pani Ania  
> Pozdrawiam


Witaj,

Rozumiem. Widzisz mówiłam Ci że nie wiem jaką miarką mierzymy.   :Roll:  Dom wybrałeś bardzo ładny ale na moją kieszeń drogi.   :Confused:  

Namiar Ci prześlę. Nie jest to Pani Ania. Facet tani i dobry w tym co robi.

 :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> A myślałam, że nic już nie jest w stanie mnie nie zadziwić       Twój małż mnie zaszokował  , mniej bym się zdziwiła gdyby ciął tą dłuższą  płaską stroną zawiasa


Witaj,

Osobiście nie widziałam jak to robi. Siedzę i choruję w domu. W sobotkę mam się już odliczyć na budowie, więc dopiero zobaczę.


 :oops:   :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nadia super poprostu. Dopiero teraz zajrzałam do waszego dziennika, a tu już sciany stoją. 
> Niby mają mi wszystkie powiadomienia przychodzić na maila, a tu nic... 
> 
> Ale jestem i podziwiam  
> 
> Ile zamówiliście pustaków naściany nośne (wewn. i zewn.)?


Witaj Monika

Na razie zamówiliśmy 600 szt plus 2 palety dojechały nie zamówione. Muszę dokładnie policzyć ale wydaje mi się, że 1200 szt do stropu chyba zewnętrznych. Wieczorkiem Ci napiszę. 

A u Was jak? Obniżacie ściankę? Zmniejszysz sobie powierzchnię pomieszczeń na piętrze - wiesz. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nasz ulubiony dziennik.sledzimy wasze zmagania cala rodzina.slubny jest swietny.gratulujemy postepow.bardzo dobrze wam idzie.pozdrawiamy


Witaj

Dzięki   :oops:  

Prosiemy wpadać częściej.   :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## monikaa13

> Napisał monikaa13
> 
> Nadia super poprostu. Dopiero teraz zajrzałam do waszego dziennika, a tu już sciany stoją. 
> Niby mają mi wszystkie powiadomienia przychodzić na maila, a tu nic... 
> 
> Ale jestem i podziwiam  
> 
> Ile zamówiliście pustaków naściany nośne (wewn. i zewn.)?
> 
> ...


Ściankę obniżamy, odpisałam w swoich komentarzach. Powierzchnia zmieni się tylko na pełnej wysokości, a przecież ścianka jest i tak wysoka?

----------


## Wilko

> Napisał Wilko
> 
> Nadia powiedz ślubnemu żeby tak nie packał tych pustaków bo nie wiadomo kiedy ocieplenie to przykryje a tak będzi ładniej dla oka  
> 
> 
> Już wie   
> 
> *Wilko* mam pytanko, może z tych głupszych ale co tam. Co zrobić żeby zaprawa nie wpadała do środka pustaka??
> 
> Pozdrawiam


  :big grin:  
Nadia pamiętaj nie ma głupich pytań.
Jeśli zaprawa wpada do pustaka to znaczy że jest za rzadka.Małż za duzo leje wody  :sad:  Teraz jest dużo wilgoci w powietrzu więc trzeba lać mniej. Poza tym cement tylko gat.I Polecam z Ożarowa. Absolutnie nie gat. II czyli popiolowy bo pustak siada bardzo na takiej.
zaprawa musi mieć konsystencję gęstego ciasta.  Najlepiej jak pokażesz małżowi jak wyglada ciasto na placek żeby mniej więcej wiedział jak to ma wygladać.
Nie wiem czy zadowoliła   :big grin:   cię moja odpowiedź ale starałem się jak najlepiej to wyjaśnic.
 :big grin:

----------


## lump praski

Wlasnie......n ie ma glupich pytan,  kto pyta nie bladzi.

Podobno sam  Inwestor grasuje w Dzienniku ......jestescie dzielni i weseli - 

rzadka kombinacja.....  :big grin:

----------


## arturromarr

Miło mi się czyta Wasz dziennik, bo mieliśmy podobne zmagania rok temu, taka mała retrospekcja.   :smile: 
Też tak się cieszyliśmy na widok wyłaniających się drzwi i okien. Kiedy każda cegła przybliża do spełnienia marzeń, a człowiek chce tylko więcej, więcej i więcej.....
Robota czasem wyciska ostatnie siły, ale te emocje przy budowie są nieznane dla osób postronnych. Coś takiego jest , że miło się to wspomina, może duma, nie wiem, ale na pewno zrozumiałem dlaczego "każdy mężczyzna powinien zbudować dom", ale by tych domów było  :smile: 

PS:
Gdzie dokładnie się budujecie w Rąbieniu, czasem tamtędy przejeżdżam, bo z Aleksandrowa jesteśmy?

----------


## Nadiaart

> Napisał Nadiaart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał monikaa13
> 
> ...


Witam

Monika policzyliśmy około 2400szt pustaków na ściany nośne i działowe. Tak nam wyszło.   :Roll:  

A co do ścianki: ja bym jej nie zmieniała bo dla mnie ważna jest wielkość pomieszczeń. To jest tylko moje zdanie wcale się tym nie sugeruj. Przecież ewentualne zmiany w projekcie wprowadzasz po to, by Tobie i Twojej rodzince było dobrze.   :smile:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Napisał Nadiaart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał Wilko
> 
> ...


Witaj

Jak dobrze, że mam w Was pomoc i mogę na Was liczyć. Dzięki.   :smile:  

Małż został poinformowany i przeszkolony.   :big grin:  
Lepiej tego wytłumaczyć nie można. Super   :Lol:  tak do mnie mówić proszę  :Lol: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Wlasnie......n ie ma glupich pytan,  kto pyta nie bladzi.
> 
> Podobno sam  Inwestor grasuje w Dzienniku ......jestescie dzielni i weseli - 
> 
> rzadka kombinacja.....


Tak, na grasował widziałam.   :oops:  Ja nie wiem co on? Pokazać się chciał czy co?
Faceci to z wiekiem głupieją.   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Takie z nas stwory.   :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Miło mi się czyta Wasz dziennik, bo mieliśmy podobne zmagania rok temu, taka mała retrospekcja.  
> Też tak się cieszyliśmy na widok wyłaniających się drzwi i okien. Kiedy każda cegła przybliża do spełnienia marzeń, a człowiek chce tylko więcej, więcej i więcej.....
> Robota czasem wyciska ostatnie siły, ale te emocje przy budowie są nieznane dla osób postronnych. Coś takiego jest , że miło się to wspomina, może duma, nie wiem, ale na pewno zrozumiałem dlaczego "każdy mężczyzna powinien zbudować dom", ale by tych domów było 
> 
> PS:
> Gdzie dokładnie się budujecie w Rąbieniu, czasem tamtędy przejeżdżam, bo z Aleksandrowa jesteśmy?


Miło nam.   :oops:  
Mamy takie same odczucia. Wczoraj i dziś kiedy spadł śnieg małż mój się prawie załamał. W sobotkę miało się dziać. A tu klops. Może jeszcze się wyklaruje do tego czasu. 
Tak samo jak i Ty przeżywamy bardzo. Ślubny gdyby mógł to wycałowałby każdą cegłę.   :Lol:  Tak go wzięło. 

Jeśli jedziesz z Aleksa do Kansas to po lewej stronie na wysokości szkoły w Rąbienu widać naszą budowę. Natomiast jak się zawiniesz w Rąbieniu na rondzie w kierunku Łodzi to wjazd na naszą ulicę jest drugi za szkołą. Ponieważ droga na posesję jest prywatna to nazwa jest od głównej drogi. Czyli Słowiańska.   :smile:

----------


## arturromarr

Zerknę jak będę jechał.
No niech on już lepiej Ciebie całuje a nie te cegły.   :smile: 
Odnośnie zaprawy to nie słyszałem by miał na nią wpływ gatunek cementu.
Pod względem technicznym II ma nawet lepsze właściwości, a sama wytrzymałość jest jest klasą podawaną na opakowaniu i nie zależną od garnku.
Sam gatunek oznacza dla kupującego zawartość pyłów z elektrowni, ale współczesna ceramika zawiera ich praktycznie tyle samo więc bezcelowe jest wystrzeganie się drugiej grupy z powodów szkodliwości promieniowania.
Upewnijcie się, czy dajecie dobre proporcje zaprawy.
Ja proponuje używanie wapna jako plastyfikatora, jest ono jednocześnie spoiwem i lepiej kładzie się zaprawę. Ja murowałem w tradycyjny sposób z dużą ilością wapna. Taka spoina jest bardziej elastyczna i cieplejsza a dom to nie bunkier.

Pozdrawiam i życzę Wam i nam pogody.

----------


## Wilko

Odnośnie zaprawy to nie słyszałem by miał na nią wpływ gatunek cementu.
Pod względem technicznym II ma nawet lepsze właściwości, a sama wytrzymałość jest jest klasą podawaną na opakowaniu i nie zależną od garnku.
Sam gatunek oznacza dla kupującego zawartość pyłów z elektrowni, ale współczesna ceramika zawiera ich praktycznie tyle samo więc bezcelowe jest wystrzeganie się drugiej grupy z powodów szkodliwości promieniowania.
quote]

Nie wydaje mi się żeby II (cement z pyłem węglowym) był lepszy od czystego cementu kl I.Nie wiem gdzie tak wyczytałeś że II jest lepsza od I??
NAjgorsye w II jest to ze nie podaja na worku skladu procentowego pylu zawartego w mieszance.
Powiem ci więcej cement I od cementu I tez bardzo się różni właściwościami.
Wiem że najlepszy jakościowo (niestety i najdroższy) jets ten z Ozarowa.
W taj dziedzinie wiem co mówię.

----------


## arturromarr

> Nie wydaje mi się żeby II (cement z pyłem węglowym) był lepszy od czystego cementu kl I.Nie wiem gdzie tak wyczytałeś że II jest lepsza od I??
> NAjgorsye w II jest to ze nie podaja na worku skladu procentowego pylu zawartego w mieszance.
> Powiem ci więcej cement I od cementu I tez bardzo się różni właściwościami.
> Wiem że najlepszy jakościowo (niestety i najdroższy) jets ten z Ozarowa.
> W taj dziedzinie wiem co mówię.


Nie pamiętam już gdzie, ale słyszałem o tym z różnych źródeł.
Tak to jest słowo przeciw słowu, bo gdzie ty wyczytałeś, że jedynka ma lepsze właściwości?
Jedynka oznacza brak dodatku popiołów a one poprawiają niektóre właściwości, do tego I nie jest czystym cementem bo też ma dodatki tylko inne.

----------


## kitaroo

[quote="arturromarr"
Nie pamiętam już gdzie, ale słyszałem o tym z różnych źródeł.
Tak to jest słowo przeciw słowu, bo gdzie ty wyczytałeś, że jedynka ma lepsze właściwości?
Jedynka oznacza brak dodatku popiołów a one poprawiają niektóre właściwości, do tego I nie jest czystym cementem bo też ma dodatki tylko inne.[/quote]

http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cement_portlandzki
oraz 
http://www.ozarow.com.pl/main.php?p=539 tam są specyfikacje

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

Witajcie

Przepraszam, że się nie odzywałam, jakieś paskudztwo się do mnie doczepiło i nie odpuszcza. Już dawno nie miałam 40c.   :cry:  

*arturromarr* Jeśli będziesz miał ochotę to zapraszam w sobotę. W weekendy na bank jesteśmy, tzn jeszcze nie ja, leżę jeszcze.

Słuchajcie tak ogólnie jeśli ktoś będzie miał czas i ochotkę to wpadajcie śmiało. Zapraszam.

Co do zaprawy ślubny dodaje plastyfikatora. Nie zdążyłam jeszcze napisać tego w dzienniku. My kupujemy tajemniczą zaprawę ABE w casto. Jest to zaprawa Izolbetu. W worku ABE kosztuje 5,60zł. Wiec pewnie ma tego ścierwa nasypane.  Dzwoniliśmy do technologa Izolbetu Pani wyjaśniła mam, iż zaprawa ma lepsze właściwości niż podane są na worku. 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wilko

Nie pamiętam już gdzie, ale słyszałem o tym z różnych źródeł.
Tak to jest słowo przeciw słowu, bo gdzie ty wyczytałeś, że jedynka ma lepsze właściwości?
Jedynka oznacza brak dodatku popiołów a one poprawiają niektóre właściwości, do tego I nie jest czystym cementem bo też ma dodatki tylko inne.[/quote]

Proponuję kupić po worku I i II a wtedy sam się przekonasz który jest lepszy.
 :big grin:

----------


## Wilko

> Witajcie
> 
> Przepraszam, że się nie odzywałam, jakieś paskudztwo się do mnie doczepiło i nie odpuszcza. Już dawno nie miałam 40c.   
> 
> *arturromarr* Jeśli będziesz miał ochotę to zapraszam w sobotę. W weekendy na bank jesteśmy, tzn jeszcze nie ja, leżę jeszcze.
> 
> Słuchajcie tak ogólnie jeśli ktoś będzie miał czas i ochotkę to wpadajcie śmiało. Zapraszam.
> 
> Co do zaprawy ślubny dodaje plastyfikatora. Nie zdążyłam jeszcze napisać tego w dzienniku. My kupujemy tajemniczą zaprawę ABE w casto. Jest to zaprawa Izolbetu. W worku ABE kosztuje 5,60zł. Wiec pewnie ma tego ścierwa nasypane.  Dzwoniliśmy do technologa Izolbetu Pani wyjaśniła mam, iż zaprawa ma lepsze właściwości niż podane są na worku. 
> ...


NAdia nigdy nie słyszałem o takiej zaprawie.   :sad:  JEsli ma dużo popiołu a wy dodajecie plastyfikator to zaprawa będzie siadać pod pustakiem. Zapytaj męża czy tak się dzieje.
Kupcie na próbę worek cementu I z Ozarowa i zobaczycie.

Lepsze własciwosci niz na worku  :big grin:   Dobre.
TA pani albo nie wie co mówi albo nie ma o tym pojęcia. 
Takie rzeczy to wiesz gdzie są tylko  :big grin:

----------


## majki

> Słuchajcie tak ogólnie jeśli ktoś będzie miał czas i ochotkę to wpadajcie śmiało. Zapraszam.


A wiesz, że dzis wracając z rodzinką z Alexa, kręciłem sie koło tej szkoły w Rąbieniu i nie mogłem Was znaleźć   :sad:  
Poprosze o namiary, dokładne, jak krowie na granicy   :Lol:   to na sto% wpadnę   :big grin:  

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## Nadiaart

> NAdia nigdy nie słyszałem o takiej zaprawie.   JEsli ma dużo popiołu a wy dodajecie plastyfikator to zaprawa będzie siadać pod pustakiem. Zapytaj męża czy tak się dzieje.
> Kupcie na próbę worek cementu I z Ozarowa i zobaczycie.
> 
> Lepsze własciwosci niz na worku   Dobre.
> TA pani albo nie wie co mówi albo nie ma o tym pojęcia. 
> Takie rzeczy to wiesz gdzie są tylko


Witaj

Jutro poproszę małża żeby cyknął fotkę wora. 
Faktycznie na początku jak małż dolewał plastyfikatora w takiej proporcji jak w instrukcji to pustaki siadały. Leje go tak pięć razy mniej niż przepis mówi. Wtedy jest zaprawa lepsza, plastyczna, jak ciacho.   :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Napisał Nadiaart
> 
> Słuchajcie tak ogólnie jeśli ktoś będzie miał czas i ochotkę to wpadajcie śmiało. Zapraszam.
> 
> 
> A wiesz, że dzis wracając z rodzinką z Alexa, kręciłem sie koło tej szkoły w Rąbieniu i nie mogłem Was znaleźć   
> Poprosze o namiary, dokładne, jak krowie na granicy    to na sto% wpadnę   
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki



Zapraszamy. Namiary mam nadzieję dokładniejsze  :Roll:  na pw

Pozdrawiam

----------


## lump praski

Super macie tempo i super ekipe   :cool:

----------


## caramba4u

Witam po śnie zimowym.

U nas na razie cisza z budową - ruszamy w czerwcu.. niestety z ekipą. Jak przyszło co do czego chętni wymiękli. Ale jak widzę u was mury pną się do góry to od razu nie mogę się doczekać budowy. Gratulacje dla "ekipy" i proponuje zatpić jakąś "marlenne" co by zimę zabrała już.

btw. Ktoś coś wie i liczy na jakieś interesujące cenowo pozycje w tej otwieranej Mega hurtowni budowlanej w Ksawerowie (podobno 3 hale)??? Wykonawca zaczął cisnąć na podpisanie jakiejś kompleksowej umowy na dostarczanie materiałów w Sunbudzie w Pabianicach - i ja tu wietrzę podstęp odnośnie otwarcia wyżej wspomnianej mega hurtowni.


Mam jeszcze pytanie odnośnie pustaków. Dlaczego zdecydowaliście się na P+W Max a nie np porotherm - bo tu znowu przekonuje mnie wykonawca do materiału?

pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Super macie tempo i super ekipe


  :cool:  To jest najukochańsza ekipa na świecie   :Lol:   :Lol:   :cool:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witam po śnie zimowym.
> 
> U nas na razie cisza z budową - ruszamy w czerwcu.. niestety z ekipą. Jak przyszło co do czego chętni wymiękli. Ale jak widzę u was mury pną się do góry to od razu nie mogę się doczekać budowy. Gratulacje dla "ekipy" i proponuje zatpić jakąś "marlenne" co by zimę zabrała już.
> 
> btw. Ktoś coś wie i liczy na jakieś interesujące cenowo pozycje w tej otwieranej Mega hurtowni budowlanej w Ksawerowie (podobno 3 hale)??? Wykonawca zaczął cisnąć na podpisanie jakiejś kompleksowej umowy na dostarczanie materiałów w Sunbudzie w Pabianicach - i ja tu wietrzę podstęp odnośnie otwarcia wyżej wspomnianej mega hurtowni.
> 
> 
> Mam jeszcze pytanie odnośnie pustaków. Dlaczego zdecydowaliście się na P+W Max a nie np porotherm - bo tu znowu przekonuje mnie wykonawca do materiału?
> 
> pozdrawiam


Witaj

Nic mi nie wiadomo o nowo powstałej mega hurtowni. W sumie nie wiem co Ci radzić. Jak wiesz my sami kupujemy materiały i też nie bardzo wiemy co wybrać. Może być tak jak piszesz, ze próbuje wymóc coś na Tobie. A może po prosty ma dobre ceny - wiesz wykonawcy mają swoich ulubionych dostawców bo mają u nich zniżki. Kurde zupełnie nie wiem. Napisz na łódzkiej. Ktoś mądrzejszy ode mnie podpowie co robić.     :smile:  

A co do Kozłowic. Przeprowadziłam małą ankietkę, taką prywatną. W zeszłym roku jesienią jak się zaczęliśmy rozglądać za materiałem jeden z dostawców, odnośnie  porotherma wypowiedział swoją opinię: "co Pan z gówna chcesz Pan dom stawiać".  :ohmy:  Pomyślałam co on gada, przecież tyle się tego sprzedaje i buduje?? Pewnie chce mi wcisnąć Kozłowice bo droższe.
Z porotermem to podobno jest tak, że nie bardzo wiadomo która cegielnia w Polsce go robi. :Confused:  Z ankiety wynik był bardzo prosty - Kozłowice. Materiał droższy i lepszy. Cegła dobrze wypalona i nie pokruszona. Równiutka. A mój mąż jest nawet zachwycony dźwiękiem jaki cegła wydaje po uderzeniu gumowym młotkiem. Ja polecam bardzo, bardzo, bardzo.   :big grin:  

P.S Ja topię anginę  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wilko

[/quote]
Faktycznie na początku jak małż dolewał plastyfikatora w takiej proporcji jak w instrukcji to pustaki siadały. Leje go tak pięć razy mniej niż przepis mówi. Wtedy jest zaprawa lepsza, plastyczna, jak ciacho.   :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam[/quote]

Siadają bo w mieszance jest pewnie dużo popiołu  :sad:  
Mam nadzieję że nie będziecie tego więcej kupować.  :Evil:  
Pomysl worek cementu I kosztuje jakieś 14 zł. Wy kupujecie za niecałe 6. Nie przyszło Ci Nadiu do głowy że coś może byc nie tak?
Przez stosowanie tej "zaprawy" mogą być tylko same kłopoty. 
Mam nadzieję że nie macie zbyt dużo wymurowane.Koniecznie musicie zmienić to g... na prawdziwy cement.  :Evil:  

Sorry za szczerość.

----------


## Nadiaart

Faktycznie na początku jak małż dolewał plastyfikatora w takiej proporcji jak w instrukcji to pustaki siadały. Leje go tak pięć razy mniej niż przepis mówi. Wtedy jest zaprawa lepsza, plastyczna, jak ciacho.   :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam[/quote]

Siadają bo w mieszance jest pewnie dużo popiołu  :sad:  
Mam nadzieję że nie będziecie tego więcej kupować.  :Evil:  
Pomysl worek cementu I kosztuje jakieś 14 zł. Wy kupujecie za niecałe 6. Nie przyszło Ci Nadiu do głowy że coś może byc nie tak?
Przez stosowanie tej "zaprawy" mogą być tylko same kłopoty. 
Mam nadzieję że nie macie zbyt dużo wymurowane.Koniecznie musicie zmienić to g... na prawdziwy cement.  :Evil:  

Sorry za szczerość.[/quote]

Witaj

Bardzo cenie sobie szczerość.   :smile:  
Napisałam, że siadały kiedy małż wlewał tyle plastyfikatora ile "przepis" na jego opakowaniu mówi. Więc leje go mniej. Tak żeby zaprawa była łatwiejsza do rozprowadzenia. To jest zaprawa cementowa - nie wiem może jeszcze tego nie napisałam. Tą samą zaprawą murowaliśmy bloczki fundamentowe wtedy oczywiście bez plastyfikatora. Zaprawa jest bardzo twarda i może dlatego przy pierwszej partii maż lał więcej wody. Efekt taki - jak mam sam powiedziałeś zaprawa wpadała do środka pustaka. Będę dziś na działce cyknę zdjęcie worka, wkleję go w komentarzach. Bardzo Cię proszę o opinię. Naprawdę liczę się z Twoim zdaniem.

A to że tania - cudów się nie spodziewam.   :Wink2:  To jest produkt "biedronkowy" i wcale tego nie ukrywałam.    :Roll: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wilko

Nadia chcecie wybudować tanio czy dobrze?
Nie mozna mieć tych dwóch rzeczy jednocześnie.
Jesli jako gospodyni uzyjesz złej mąki do ciasta to co najwyżej placek się nie uda i go wyrzucisz.
Jeśli uzyjesz kiepskiej "zaprawy" i zacznie pekac pod cięzarem domu to ......  :sad:  
Reszty mozna się tylko domyślać. Pamiętaj że później pewnych rzeczy nie da się poprawic a ewentualne poprawki kosztują co najmniej 10x tyle.  :Evil:  
Nie budujcie jak deweloperzy chyba, że bedziecie go po wybudowaniu sprzedawać.
Na stronie Izolbetu nie znalazłem takiej zaprawy.  :sad:  
Wogóle nigdzie nie znalazłem takiej zaprawy. Nie wiecie, że w marketach raczej się nie kupuje takich rzeczy!
Poszukajcie dobrego skladu budowlanego a tam na pewno wam poradzą co najlepiej kupowac.

W waszym regionie szczególnie powinniscie uwazać na jednego producenta 
zapraw. Oby ta wasza nie była od właśnie niego.  :sad:

----------


## Nadiaart

*Wilko* mam zdjęcia, składu na worku nie ma  :Confused:  ale zerknij proszę.

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nadia chcecie wybudować tanio czy dobrze?
> Nie mozna mieć tych dwóch rzeczy jednocześnie.
> Jesli jako gospodyni uzyjesz złej mąki do ciasta to co najwyżej placek się nie uda i go wyrzucisz.
> Jeśli uzyjesz kiepskiej "zaprawy" i zacznie pekac pod cięzarem domu to ......  
> Reszty mozna się tylko domyślać. Pamiętaj że później pewnych rzeczy nie da się poprawic a ewentualne poprawki kosztują co najmniej 10x tyle.  
> Nie budujcie jak deweloperzy chyba, że bedziecie go po wybudowaniu sprzedawać.
> Na stronie Izolbetu nie znalazłem takiej zaprawy.  
> Wogóle nigdzie nie znalazłem takiej zaprawy. Nie wiecie, że w marketach raczej się nie kupuje takich rzeczy!
> Poszukajcie dobrego skladu budowlanego a tam na pewno wam poradzą co najlepiej kupowac.
> ...


Wilko

Nie złość się. Czy myślisz że Izolbet stać aby stworzyć specjalną linię produkcyjną dla casto i walić w te zaprawy najgorszy syf? A atesty? Zaprawa fakt jest twarda ale już pisałam jest dodawany plastyfikator.
Widzisz jakoś nie mam przekonania do składów budowlanych. Wiem jaką ciemnotę tam ludziom wmawiają( z autopsji  :Wink2: ). Wolę szukać sama.
A jakiego producenta trzeba omijać?

----------


## majki

> Na stronie Izolbetu nie znalazłem takiej zaprawy.


Eeeee ...   :Roll:  
http://www.izolbet.pl/products.php?cid=4&sid=&pid=18

To ta :
Twoje zdjęcie

Ze strony
WŁASCIWOSCI SWIEEJ I ZWIAZANEJ ZAPRAWY ZM-cM7
zgodnie z PN-EN 998-2:2004
L.p. Deklarowana cecha, przy maksymalnej ilosci
3,25l wody na 25kg suchej zaprawy
1 Czas zachowania własciwosci roboczych min 119 PN-EN 1015-9
2 Zawartosc chlorków NPD
3 Zawartosc powietrza NPD
4 Wytrzymałosc na sciskanie MPa >7 PN-EN 1015-11
5 Poczatkowa wytrzymałosc spoiny
na scinanie
MPa >0,1 PN-EN 1052-3
6 Absorpcja wody Kg/m&sup2;min0,5 <0,1 PN-EN 1015-18
7 PN-EN 1745:2002
Przepuszczalnosc pary wodnej-współczynnik
dyfuzji μ
5/20
Tab. A.12
8 Gestosc stwardniałej wysuszonej zaprawy kg/m&sup3; 1450-1500 PN-EN 1015-10
9 P=50%- 0,47 PN-EN 1745:2002
Współczynnik przewodzenia ciepła-
A 10,dry
W/m*K
P=90%- 0,54 Tab. A.12
10 Trwałosc: mrozoodpornosc – ubytek masy % <3 PN-85/B-04500 p.4.11
11 Trwałosc :mrozoodpornosc- spadek
wytrzymałosci na zginanie
% <40 PN-85/B-04500 p.4.11
12 Maksymalna frakcja kruszywa NPD
13 Czas korekty NPD
14 Reakcja na ogien Klasa A1

Ja tam tylko powiem, że cały dom mam na zaprawie mieszanej klasycznie w betoniarce robionej na budowie, z cementu II i jak kuje taką spoine między bloczkami to cholery idzie dostać   :Evil:  

trzymajcie się, majki

----------


## Nadiaart

*Wilko* na drugim zdjęciu: doczytałam że jest to zaprawa wyprodukowana w oparciu o recepturę ZM-CM7 Pogrzebałam trochę (wyprzedził majki  :Wink2: ) i:

http://www.izolbet.pl/products.php?cid=4&sid=&pid=18

Dopiero jak worek "przejrzałam" i odszukałam szyfr zm -coś na stronie izolbetu troszkę odpuściłam. Cholera nastraszyłeś mnie.  :Confused:  
Wydaje się że zaprawa jest całkiem całkiem.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Napisał Wilko
> 
> Na stronie Izolbetu nie znalazłem takiej zaprawy.  
> 
> 
> Eeeee ...   
> http://www.izolbet.pl/products.php?cid=4&sid=&pid=18
> 
> To ta :
> ...


Witaj

Eeeeeee majki ty to wszystko przepisałeś   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wilko

[quote="Nadiaart"]


> Nie złość się. Czy myślisz że Izolbet stać aby stworzyć specjalną linię produkcyjną dla casto i walić w te zaprawy najgorszy syf? A atesty? Zaprawa fakt jest twarda ale już pisałam jest dodawany plastyfikator.
> Widzisz jakoś nie mam przekonania do składów budowlanych. Wiem jaką ciemnotę tam ludziom wmawiają( z autopsji ). Wolę szukać sama.
> A jakiego producenta trzeba omijać?


Nie złoszczę sie Nadiu tylko nie kierujcie się tylko cena zaprawy.
Czy worek jest taki, identyczny jak ten? :
http://www.izolbet.pl/products.php?cid=4&sid=&pid=18
Ta zaprawa ma tylko 20% cementu czyli 1/5 a reszta to piach i trochę chemii zeby zwiazało.  :sad:  Prawidłowy skład zaprawy to 2.5-3 części piachu do 1 części zaprawy.Tu te proporcje nie są zachowane.  :sad:  
Jeśli worek jest inny niz ten (bo napisałaś że to jakaś zaprawa ABE) to może byc jeszcze coś znacznie gorszego.  :sad:  
Coś o zaprawach:
http://www.muratordom.pl/budowa-i-re...6325_22912.htm
http://www.muratordom.pl/budowa-i-re...,7041_3505.htm
Plastyfikator niczego nie poprawi a jeszcze zaszkodzić może.  :sad:  
CZy izolbet może wstawiać do casto gorszy produkt. Może (trochę inny worek i tyle) ale dla nich to ryzyko bo markę maja znaną i dobrą i nie będą się raczej narażać na złą reklamę. Mogą za to produkować badziew dla innej firmy pod inna nazwą. Taka firma mieści się zwykle w małej wynajmowanej  kawalerce w bloku i nie dłuzej niz 2 lata  :sad:  

Kup mężowi 1 worek cem I z Ozarowa i niech z niego urobi zaprawy i wtedy sam oceni. Zobaczysz będzie zadowolony a zadowolony maż   :big grin:   :big grin:   to już połowa sukcesu.

----------


## lump praski

> Napisał lump praski
> 
> Super macie tempo i super ekipe  
> 
> 
>   To jest najukochańsza ekipa na świecie


To sie liczy najbardziej !    :big grin:  

O cemencie i zaprawach mam pojecie mniejsze niz zero -  wiec nic nie moge doradzic. Wiem, ze xiv wieku w Krakowie uzywano  bialka kurzego i skorupek  - dokladnie do czego nie pamietam , ale chyba chodzilo o te zaprawy - i podobno dzieki temu te budowle stoja do dzis .

A teraz taka ilosc produktow na rynku, ze  warto  poczytac co pisza bardziej doswiadczeni. Widac z tego, ze worek cementu workowi nierowny.....

----------


## arturromarr

> arturromarr[/b] Jeśli będziesz miał ochotę to zapraszam w sobotę. W weekendy na bank jesteśmy, tzn jeszcze nie ja, leżę jeszcze.


Dzięki za zaproszenie, napewno kiedyś zajrzę, ale nie obiecuję kiedy, bo unas sezon budowlany też się zaczął.  :smile: 

Wilko, proszę cię przestań straszyć ludzi z tym cementem.
Nie chcę się wymądrzać, ale przez te kilka lat w technikum budowlanym o cemencie i zaprawach, zdążyli mnie czegoś nauczyć.
Powtarzam cement II nie mam na pewno gorszych własności mechanicznych, tylko ew. użytkowe jeśli ktoś się boi promieniowania, które itak jest zgodne z normą i nie większe niż w ceramice.
Czy myślisz, że największe i najbardziej wyszukane konstrukcje betonowe ktoś "lał" z betonu na cemencie I, a jednak stoją i mają się świetnie.
Co do samej zaprawy to najlepiej jak jest słabsza od samego pustaka, taka jest sztuka budowlana. Zapobiega to pękaniu muru, gdyż spoiny są bardziej elastyczne i rozkładają równomiernie ewentualne naprężenia.
Włos by się zjeżył niektórym z czego kiedyś budowano a te budynki niejednokrotnie przeżyją te nasze nowoczesne.
Jak kogoś stać niech daje jedynkę, ale na pewno nie w obawie przed zawalenie się domu, nie twórzcie tu jakiś mitów.
Cement na opakowaniu ma podaną swoją wytrzymałość i jest to wartość gwarantowana przez producenta. Jak gdzieś konstrukcja się wali to próbki idą do prokuratury i jest dochodzenie, więc raczej nikt sobie z tego nie robi żartów.
Ja początkowo ze względu na popioły też planowałem budowę z I ale ceny szybko mnie odwiodły od tego.
Co do zaprawy to polecam wapno jko plastyfikator, tradycyjnie i pewnie.

----------


## Wilko

Artur nie mam zamiaru nikogo straszyc.
Nigdy nie miałem takiego zamiaru.
 :sad:  
Wszystko co piszesz to prawda ale wydała mi się bardzo podejrzana ta zaprawa Nadii za 5.60 zł. o nazwie ABE.  :sad:  przy cenie I 14zł a II 13zł za worek.
Jestes po budowlance więc wiesz w jakich proporcjach nalezy mieszac zaprawę.
Jesli sam próbowałeś swoich sił na własnej budowie (tak jak ja) to mogłeś się naocznie przekonać jaka różnica jest pomiędzy I a II.
Oszczędność jest tylko pozorna bo stosując II zazyjesz jej więcej niz I żeby uzyskać tan sam efekt.
JA nikogo nie namawiam na stosowania lepszego cmentu.
Radzę tylko aby samemu spróbować i wtedy podjąc decyzję jak chce sie budowac.
Cały czas się uczymy na błędach. Sztuka w tym aby się uczyc na głędach innych.....
 :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam

Zaprawa ABE produkowana przez IZOLBET dla casto. Dzwoniłam, pytałam, rozmawiałam z technologiem IZOLBETU. Powiedziano mi że to ta sama zaprawa o symbolu ZM-cM7. Na moje pytanie dlaczego jest w innym worku powiedziano mi że sieci chcą mieć inne opakowanie. Również w casto występuje zaprawa w workach IZOLBETU. Tu chodzi raczej o to że ten sam produkt lecz w innym opakowaniu może kosztować mniej. Czyli jakby nie płacę za markę. Natomiast po odwróceniu worka napisane jest ze jest to produkt IZOLBETU i IZOLBET się pod tym podpisuje. To tak samo jak w Biedronce - czy ktoś tam kupował? 
Jeszcze zdjęcie worka od przodu  :oops: 



 :big grin: 
Od tyłu  :oops:  już widzieliście ale jak ktoś bardzo chce to zrobię zdjęcie jeszcze raz.

Po tylu postach i namowach zasięgnęłam rady KB i opinie mojego starego.
wiec:

- Stary rzekł:

*zaprawa zgodnie ze sztuką budowlana jest słabsza niż materiał murowany : 7Mpa M 05
*lepiej nie przesadzać z plastyfikatorem - odpowiednia proporcja z opakowania doprowadza do szalu murującego i pustaki "siadają" bez kontroli
*lepiej nie przesadzać z piwem - efekt jak wyżej
*lepiej murować w dzień niż w nocy
*lepiej nie murować - trza się namęczyć
*lepiej iść od razu na piwo a nie na budowę  :big grin: 

- KB rzekł:

*zaprawa jaka by nie była to przynajmniej jest jednorodna
*może być sama cementowa ( z kapichną domieszki plastyfikatora )
  jak była by to zwykła cementówka to gów... byśmy wymurowali - słabo się klei i woda się wytrąca ( potrzebne wapno albo "kapichna" )
*jeżeli ta zaprawa którą kupujecie dobrze się klei i dobrze się z niej muruje, to:
* macie moje błogosławieństwo w dalszych poczynaniach   :big grin:   KB

No i co ja się będę z nimi kłócić ?

----------


## Wilko

Ech Nadiu uparta kobieto  :big grin:  
Od ceny worka odejmij sobie 1 zł. Tyle kosztuje worek papierowy.
Reszta to cena tej "zaprawy".  :big grin:  
Twój KB nawet nie starał się przeczytac tego że zaprawa "oryginalna " Izolbetu zawiera tylko 20% cementu. Reszta to piach z popiołem zapewne  :sad:  
Ale co tam przecież to nie on tam bedzie mieszkał tylko wy.
Zaprawa siada jak się doda plastyfikatora bo ma pewnie dużo popiołu.
Pani technolog powiedziała że to to samo? Zdziwił bym się gdyby Ci powiedziała inaczej.

No cóz pozostaje mi tylko życzyć udanego mieszania.  :big grin:

----------


## arturromarr

Proponuję, zakończyć temat zaprawy.   :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Ech Nadiu uparta kobieto  
> Od ceny worka odejmij sobie 1 zł. Tyle kosztuje worek papierowy.
> Reszta to cena tej "zaprawy".  
> Twój KB nawet nie starał się przeczytac tego że zaprawa "oryginalna " Izolbetu zawiera tylko 20% cementu. Reszta to piach z popiołem zapewne  
> Ale co tam przecież to nie on tam bedzie mieszkał tylko wy.
> Zaprawa siada jak się doda plastyfikatora bo ma pewnie dużo popiołu.
> Pani technolog powiedziała że to to samo? Zdziwił bym się gdyby Ci powiedziała inaczej.
> 
> No cóz pozostaje mi tylko życzyć udanego mieszania.


Czyli wychodzi na to że tyle powinna kosztować zaprawa   :ohmy:  5,60zł hihi "bez metki"

Na poważnie, zaprawa dla mnie jest git. Posiada atesty i pochodzi od dobrego producenta. Zamierzam kupić kilka innych, tak dla porównania.   :smile:  

Pomyślimy.
Mimo wszystko dzięki za rady i sugestie oraz żywą dyskusję nad zaprawą. A w przyszłości również poproszę Cię o opinię.   :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Proponuję, zakończyć temat zaprawy.


Ja też.   :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

> O cemencie i zaprawach mam pojecie mniejsze niz zero -  wiec nic nie moge doradzic. Wiem, ze xiv wieku w Krakowie uzywano  bialka kurzego i skorupek  - dokladnie do czego nie pamietam , ale chyba chodzilo o te zaprawy - i podobno dzieki temu te budowle stoja do dzis .
> 
> A teraz taka ilosc produktow na rynku, ze  warto  poczytac co pisza bardziej doswiadczeni. Widac z tego, ze worek cementu workowi nierowny.....


Bardzo lubię oglądać na discovery jeden program - wielkie projekty. Jakie tam ludzie cuda budują. Zdarza się budowa z wykorzystaniem właśnie starych receptur. Szok. Gdybym mogła sobie tylko na to pozwolić...  :cry: 

Ja się chętnie dowiem i odrobię lekcje jeśli potrzeba. I cieszę się kiedy można  liczyć na dobrych i mądrych ludzi na forum.  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam   :big grin:

----------


## Wilko

> Napisał arturromarr
> 
> Proponuję, zakończyć temat zaprawy.  
> 
> 
> Ja też.


Popieram   :big grin:

----------


## Wilko

Nadiu jak tam zdrowie na budowie?
 :big grin:

----------


## Amelia 2

(`*•.¸ (`*•.¸ ¸.•*´) ¸.•*´)
W E S O Ł Y C H
Ś W I Ą T 
(`*•.¸ (`*•.¸ ¸.•*´) ¸.•*´)

...........000000
.......0000000000
.....♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥
...▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓......(█)
...ஜஜஜஜஜஜஜஜ(█)@
...♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥[email protected](█)
...▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓(█)@
....♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥♥[email protected](█)
......00000000000.(█)@
[email protected](█)
.....................(█) @
[email protected](█) 
.................(█) @
[email protected] 
[email protected]

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nadiu jak tam zdrowie na budowie?


No cóż dla odmiany teraz ślubnego jakieś paskudztwo położyło.  :cry:  Spokojnie. Już go uratowałam   :cool:  Pogotowie w nocy, zastrzyk w d..., antybiotyk i za dwa dni zdrów jak ryba.   :smile:  
Tak więc, nic się na budowie nie dzieje. Po świętach (chociaż marudził coś o sobocie) ruszamy dalej.   :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Pitu-pitu



----------


## oleniek

Dalej, dalej  :big grin:   pracować  :Lol:  
Kija nawet mam w ręce  :big grin:   mogę poganiać  :Lol:

----------


## Wilko

Co to za lenistwo?  :sad:  
Zabierać się do pracy   :big grin:

----------


## Pitu-pitu

Witajcie..zaglądałam przed Świętami ale wciąż brakuje mi czasu na wszystko..mamy ostry finish z zadyszką.. 

a u Was cudnie..mury już "się pną do góry" brawo.. podziwiam i chylę czoła

----------


## majki

Eeee, widzę, że Wy też się przeprowadziliście w góry ...   :Lol:  
Słonko świeci, piasek jest tylko piwko i ślubnemu jakiś "toplesik" zorganizować i można budować ... ekhm ... a przynajmniej coś tam porobić   :Lol:  

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## Nadiaart

> Dalej, dalej   pracować  
> Kija nawet mam w ręce   mogę poganiać


Tak jest!!  :big grin: 

Już obecni zwarci i gotowi.

O dziennik. Zajrzę, poczytam.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Co to za lenistwo?  
> Zabierać się do pracy



Tylko tak troszkę, po Świętach tak jakoś zeszło.   :Wink2:  
Już jesteśmy i dalej dłubiemy.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witajcie..zaglądałam przed Świętami ale wciąż brakuje mi czasu na wszystko..mamy ostry finish z zadyszką.. 
> 
> a u Was cudnie..mury już "się pną do góry" brawo.. podziwiam i chylę czoła


Witaj

Kurcze jak ja już bym chciała finisz. Lecę do Was zajrzeć.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Eeee, widzę, że Wy też się przeprowadziliście w góry ...   
> Słonko świeci, piasek jest tylko piwko i ślubnemu jakiś "toplesik" zorganizować i można budować ... ekhm ... a przynajmniej coś tam porobić   
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


Witaj

Góry mamy cudowne. A jaki widok... Hehe. Będzie piwko, będzie toples, będzie bal... jak skończymy. Będzie się działo   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## *Strzelba*

*CDZP* ?   :ohmy:  
Bardzo proszę o rozwinięcie  :big grin:  
To musi być coś, co prawdopodobnie zainstaluję także u siebie...  :wink:

----------


## monikaa13

Hej ale u was prace idą szybko naprzód. Mam pytanie o okienko w komórce pod schodami, czy macie takie jak w projekcie? Myślałam, że ono jest bardziej prostokątne, hmm.

----------


## majki

> Ślubny wczoraj wieczorem ciągle się mnie pytał: dzwonił ktoś?


Oplułem monitor ze śmiechu   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Widzę, że Ślubny też wypoczął w łikend   :Wink2:   :Roll:  

trzymajcie się, majki

----------


## Nadiaart

> Hej ale u was prace idą szybko naprzód. Mam pytanie o okienko w komórce pod schodami, czy macie takie jak w projekcie? Myślałam, że ono jest bardziej prostokątne, hmm.


Czołem

Nie jest prostokątne. Najgorsze jest to że takie samo paskudztwo jest na klatce schodowej.   :Confused:  A ślubny z KB i architektem w jednej osobie, nie chcą mi go zmienić!!! Oj, będzie wojna, koniec z kotletami   :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Ślubny wczoraj wieczorem ciągle się mnie pytał: dzwonił ktoś?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Oplułem monitor ze śmiechu     
> Widzę, że Ślubny też wypoczął w łikend    
> 
> trzymajcie się, majki




Zmartwiłabym się gdyby tych dzwonków nie słyszał  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2: 


Od czterech lat każdy łikend u nas pracujący. Najpierw płot trzeba było zrobić, teraz właśnie kończy żywota słupy gniją i lecą z przęsłami. Napomnę że dzieło pod hasłem "płot" nie skończone. Potem domek, który miał być taki letniskowy, również jakoś czasu brakło na skończenie. Mieliśmy tam nocować. No, po mim trupie. I teraz budowa. Nie wiem jak nie skończy to rozwód.   :Wink2:  

A stary mła mówi, nie może umrzeć bo nie ma na to czasu. 

Dziś dostał ketonal forte i  ja też chyba łyknę bo jutro kichnę to na bank umrę.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## monikaa13

> Napisał monikaa13
> 
> Hej ale u was prace idą szybko naprzód. Mam pytanie o okienko w komórce pod schodami, czy macie takie jak w projekcie? Myślałam, że ono jest bardziej prostokątne, hmm.
> 
> 
> Czołem
> 
> Nie jest prostokątne. Najgorsze jest to że takie samo paskudztwo jest na klatce schodowej.   A ślubny z KB i architektem w jednej osobie, nie chcą mi go zmienić!!! Oj, będzie wojna, koniec z kotletami   
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Ale rozumiem, że macie 90x60 tylko poprostu wygląda jak kwadratowe. Oj to niedobrze, niedobrze   :Evil:

----------


## Wilko

Nadai a nie trzeba było nasypać i ubić piachu przed ścianami?
Wylewkę trzeba było zrobić wcześniej. Wygodniuej byłoby stawiać ściany.
Tą zagęszczarkę trzeba było wziąć inną. Ten skoczek jest trudny w prowadzeniu  :sad:  

 :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Ale rozumiem, że macie 90x60 tylko poprostu wygląda jak kwadratowe. Oj to niedobrze, niedobrze


Okno z pomieszczenia pod schodami jest takie jak w projekcie, nie zmienialiśmy go.
Wiesz jak dla mnie może być. Widziałam mniejsze okna. To okno może trochę jest za duże jak na piwniczne. Ale czy my w ogóle mamy piwnice?  :Wink2: 

Natomiast takie samo okno 90x60 jest na klatce schodowej. I to mi się nie podoba. Chcę je zmienić na 90x90 ale nie wiem czy to będzie miało sens. Będę myśleć co z nim zrobić po zalaniu stropu. 

Także takie okno do pomieszczenia pod schodami jak dla mnie - jest git, na klatkę schodową - dramat!

A ty wolisz mniejsze czy większe?

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nadai a nie trzeba było nasypać i ubić piachu przed ścianami?
> Wylewkę trzeba było zrobić wcześniej. Wygodniuej byłoby stawiać ściany.
> Tą zagęszczarkę trzeba było wziąć inną. Ten skoczek jest trudny w prowadzeniu


Widzisz bo my to sobie lubimy utrudniać życie.  :Wink2:  

W listopadzie kiedy sypaliśmy piach, myśleliśmy tylko o tym żeby fundamenty nie przemarzły. Czas nam nie pozwalał na zrobienie więcej również brak kasy. Ogólnie kryzys i po sezonie.  :sad:  Nie jesteśmy fachowcami i szczerze powiem trudno jest nam wysiedzieć 8 - 10 gdz na powietrzu przy tem 5C. Listopad w ubiegłym roku nie był taki ciepły jak w latach poprzednich.

Natomiast wiosną czyli teraz nie pozwalała nam na dokończenie SZ woda gruntowa. Jest jeszcze kilka miejsc, które schną.

Ja wiem, że znacznie łatwiej murować z poziomu podłogi. Można się walnąć w wysokości okien itp. Wiem również, że murarze nie chcieli murować z zaprawy którą my wyrabiamy. Bo nie jest "łatwa" w obsłudze. Ale my się pracy nie boimy.  :Roll:  

Skoczek jest ciężki fakt. Ciężko go załadować do auta. I może trudno się go prowadzi - nie prowadziłam, a stary mła pierwszy raz skoczka trzymał. Więc sam widzisz nie mamy odniesienia. Ale ubija bardzo dobrze na głębokość 30 cm. A zagęszczarka 10cm. Co do zagęszczarki to jeszcze nad nią myślimy, czy w ogóle ma sens?

----------


## Wilko

Co do zagęszczarki to myślałem o takiej 200 kg (większa) a nie 130 (mniejsza).
W waszym przypadku to chyba byłaby lepsza mniejsza bo z wożeniem piachu sporo schodzi. Ubijać trzeba bo póżniej piasek siada i wylewka może pękac ::-(:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Co do zagęszczarki to myślałem o takiej 200 kg (większa) a nie 130 (mniejsza).
> W waszym przypadku to chyba byłaby lepsza mniejsza bo z wożeniem piachu sporo schodzi. Ubijać trzeba bo póżniej piasek siada i wylewka może pękac


Ubijamy teraz skoczkiem,  radzisz jeszcze machnąć wszystko zagęszczarką? Mimo, że jest dobrze ubity piach? Myśleliśmy o takiej 300kg.

----------


## monikaa13

> Napisał monikaa13
> 
>  
> Ale rozumiem, że macie 90x60 tylko poprostu wygląda jak kwadratowe. Oj to niedobrze, niedobrze  
> 
> 
> Okno z pomieszczenia pod schodami jest takie jak w projekcie, nie zmienialiśmy go.
> Wiesz jak dla mnie może być. Widziałam mniejsze okna. To okno może trochę jest za duże jak na piwniczne. Ale czy my w ogóle mamy piwnice? 
> 
> ...


Jak już to raczej większe ale ja chciałam bardziej prostokątne. Myślałam sobie 90x60 ok. fajny prostokąt ale tak patrzę u ciebie, że bardziej przypomina kwadrat  :big grin:  Mąż twierdzi, że jak się osadzi okno to będzie ok.

----------


## Nadiaart

Twój mąż ma rację. Okno jest 90x60 a "dziurka" jest większa do tych 60 podmurujemy się cegłami. Lepiej żeby otwory były większe niż mniejsze. Mniejszy problem.

----------


## monikaa13

Aha no to mnie pocieszyłać, myślałam, że to już końcowy efekt.

----------


## Nadiaart

Efekt końcowy jest po ociepleniu i otynkowaniu. Na tym etapie nie ma się czym przejmować.   :smile:

----------


## monikaa13

> Efekt końcowy jest po ociepleniu i otynkowaniu. Na tym etapie nie ma się czym przejmować.


Nadia po ociepleniu i otynkowaniu nie ma już żadnych szans na zmiany  :big grin:

----------


## Wilko

Jak już jest skoczkiem dobrze ubity to juz dodatkowo nie trzeba ubijać.
Taka 300 kg jest dobra ale strasznie ciężka ::-(: 
JAk ja bedziecie przenosic do kolejnych pomieszczeń?
Moją 200 kg braliśmy w 5 :Smile: 
Myslę że 200 kg-owa w zupełności wystarczy.

----------


## Nadiaart

> Jak już jest skoczkiem dobrze ubity to juz dodatkowo nie trzeba ubijać.
> Taka 300 kg jest dobra ale strasznie ciężka
> JAk ja bedziecie przenosic do kolejnych pomieszczeń?
> Moją 200 kg braliśmy w 5
> Myslę że 200 kg-owa w zupełności wystarczy.


No właśnie sen z powiek.   :Confused:  Albo trza ludzi zwerbować albo dać sobie spokój z zagęszczarką. Bo i tak w zasadzie nie ubija tak dobrze jak skoczek.

----------


## edaja

Witaj Nadiaart, jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem waszego budowania, cieszę się że mnie naprowadziłaś na Twój dziennik.
My też mamy zamiar wiele prac wykonać sami lub przy pomocy rodzinki.
Właśnie jestem na etapie szukania tanich i dobrych materiałów budowlanych, na początek cement i bloczki fundamentowe oraz stal, jeżeli nie robiłoby Ci to problemu to podaj jakieś dobre namiary.
Z góry Ci dziękuję.
Oooo już mam, znalazłam sobie namiary ale ze mnie gapa.

Pozdrawiam
Edyta

PS: Bardzo fajnie i dokładnie opisujesz wszystkie wykonywane na budowie prace.

----------


## Wilko

Nadia ja bym chyba dał juz spokój z zagęszczarką. 
Jeśli już to na sam koniec wziął na 1 godz. 200 kilogramową i ubił ostatecznie wszystko na gotowo.
Najlepiej jakby ktoś akurat ubijał taką gdzieś po sąsiedzku.
 :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witaj Nadiaart, jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem waszego budowania, cieszę się że mnie naprowadziłaś na Twój dziennik.
> My też mamy zamiar wiele prac wykonać sami lub przy pomocy rodzinki.
> Właśnie jestem na etapie szukania tanich i dobrych materiałów budowlanych, na początek cement i bloczki fundamentowe oraz stal, jeżeli nie robiłoby Ci to problemu to podaj jakieś dobre namiary.
> Z góry Ci dziękuję.
> Oooo już mam, znalazłam sobie namiary ale ze mnie gapa.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Edyta
> 
> PS: Bardzo fajnie i dokładnie opisujesz wszystkie wykonywane na budowie prace.


  :oops:  Dzięki staram się. 

Namiary na wszystko oprócz stali wysłałam Ci w Pw. Stal kupowaliśmy w Metaleksie na Rąbieńskiej lub Słowiańskiej (skrzyżowanie szczecińskiej i rąbienskiej) bo mamy blisko. Ale, kolesie sami dowożą, bez problemu rozładowują i znów dobre ceny z rabatami.

Plecam również dziennik *majkiego*. Super dziennik a autor to przemiły człowiek. Ja uczę się od mistrza  :cool: 

Budowa to ciężka praca, fakt. Watro spróbować. Namawiam.  :smile:  

Zresztą zapraszam na budowę. Każdy łekend non stop  :Lol: 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nadia ja bym chyba dał juz spokój z zagęszczarką. 
> Jeśli już to na sam koniec wziął na 1 godz. 200 kilogramową i ubił ostatecznie wszystko na gotowo.
> Najlepiej jakby ktoś akurat ubijał taką gdzieś po sąsiedzku.


Właśnie się zastanawiam. Wiesz jak dla mnie to i owszem może być zagęszczarka ale co na to mój stary??   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Zagęszczarka na sam koniec, tak, jak wszystko już będzie na gotowo. Więc jeszcze myślimy.

No kurde nikt się nie buduje. Sąsiad ale dopiero zacznie. Sąsiad ty się nie obijaj!!! Pewnie czyta.

----------


## majki

> Plecam również dziennik *majkiego*. Super dziennik a autor to przemiły człowiek. Ja uczę się od mistrza


Serio ... aż mi głupio ... ja żadnym "mistrzem" nie jestem ...
To ja Was podziwiam : za samozparacie, wkład pracy, siłę ...
Nie sztuką jest płacić prawie za wszystko ...
Sztuką jest samemu to zrobić.

Podziwiam i kibicuję i ... zazdroszczę   :oops:  

pozdrawiam gorąco, majki

----------


## edaja

*Nadiaart* dziękuję za namiary.
Coś mi sie wydaje że będę stałym bywalcem Twojego dziennika, a może kiedyś odwiedze Cię na działce.
*Majkiego* to już od jakigoś czasu podglądam - czytałam dziennik z zaciekawiemiem.
Widzę że można tutaj spotkać bardzo miłych, życzliwych i bardzo pomocnych ludzi.

Pozdrawiam cały Rąbień
Edyta

----------


## monikaa13

Nadia na jakiej wysokości wyprowadziliście rurę od kanalizy i dlaczego tak wysoko  :big grin:  
W projekcie jak widzę jest ona poniżej ław. Zastanawiamy się właśnie jak to zrobić.

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nadia na jakiej wysokości wyprowadziliście rurę od kanalizy i dlaczego tak wysoko  
> W projekcie jak widzę jest ona poniżej ław. Zastanawiamy się właśnie jak to zrobić.


Rurka leży 50cm pod ziemią. Leży sobie na ławie. Kąt spadku nie pozwalał na umiejscowienie jej pod ławą. A co Wam powiedział Wasz architekt?

----------


## Nadiaart

> *Nadiaart* dziękuję za namiary.
> Coś mi sie wydaje że będę stałym bywalcem Twojego dziennika, a może kiedyś odwiedze Cię na działce.
> *Majkiego* to już od jakigoś czasu podglądam - czytałam dziennik z zaciekawiemiem.
> Widzę że można tutaj spotkać bardzo miłych, życzliwych i bardzo pomocnych ludzi.
> 
> Pozdrawiam cały Rąbień
> Edyta


Nie ma za co.  :smile:  

A, zapraszam i do dziennika i na działkę. Majki pisze bardzo dobry dziennik. Ja również korzystam z jego wpisów. Szczerze pół roku przed rozpoczęciem budowy dziennik majkiego był już moją stałą lekturą.  :smile: 

Miło mi   :oops:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Napisał Nadiaart
> 
> Plecam również dziennik *majkiego*. Super dziennik a autor to przemiły człowiek. Ja uczę się od mistrza 
> 
> 
> Serio ... aż mi głupio ... ja żadnym "mistrzem" nie jestem ...
> To ja Was podziwiam : za samozparacie, wkład pracy, siłę ...
> Nie sztuką jest płacić prawie za wszystko ...
> Sztuką jest samemu to zrobić.
> ...


I do tego skromny. 

Twój dziennik czasem dla nas jest jedynym źródłem informacji. Piszesz dokładnie, rzeczowo i ( co wydaje mi się ważne) *na temat*. Również  starasz się wiele rzeczy zrobić sam. 
Podoba nam się Twoje "normalne" podejście do tematu. Więc wszystkim, którzy by chcieli zacząć budować a lekko nie wiedzą co i jak Twój dziennik będę polecać. Sama z niego korzystałam i korzystam nadal.

A do budowy samemu tak naprawdę potrzebna jest determinacja oraz gotowość na poświęcenia. Szerze, czasem sama mam już dosyć. I często myślę, jej, jak ja już bym chciała* "tak normalnie żyć"*.   :Roll: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## monikaa13

> Napisał monikaa13
> 
> Nadia na jakiej wysokości wyprowadziliście rurę od kanalizy i dlaczego tak wysoko  
> W projekcie jak widzę jest ona poniżej ław. Zastanawiamy się właśnie jak to zrobić.
> 
> 
> Rurka leży 50cm pod ziemią. Leży sobie na ławie. Kąt spadku nie pozwalał na umiejscowienie jej pod ławą. A co Wam powiedział Wasz architekt?


Architekt  :big grin:  nic, nie zajmuje się instalacjami. 

My wymyśliliśmy, że ścianie nośnej domu puścimy rurę w bloczkach, a w garażu chyba wyjdzie pod ławą. No chyba, że będzie wystarczający spadek wtedy położymy na ławie. 
U nas dochodzi garaż szerokości 4m i tu pewnie jest ten problem  :smile:  
Najgorsze, że pod ławą byłoby ok. tylko bardzo nisko szambo wtey wyjdzie  :sad:

----------


## Nadiaart

Architekt powinien zajmować się wszystkim, instalacją też. Po co w takim razie adaptacja?

----------


## monikaa13

Architekt nie ma obowiązku zajmować się instalacjami. Nawet jak proponował nam projekt indywidualny to instalacji nie robił.

----------


## Nadiaart

Ok ale wiedzieć powinien

----------


## monikaa13

Może wie ale nawet nie pytaliśmy  :big grin:  

Zrobimy tak jak pisałam, w domu w bloczkach, w garażu najprawdopodobniej pod ławą.

----------


## Nadiaart

Zrób tak żeby było dobrze. A gdzie to wyjdzie - niech się fachowcy martwią   :Wink2:

----------


## monikaa13

Nadia jacy fachowcy??? Nasi budowlańcy powiedzieli, że oni rur nie kładą i już, a hydraulika raczej nie bierzemy. Podobno to łatwa praca, a jeden nam rzucił 1700zł za to więc mój mąż powiedział, że sam poskłada te rury  :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

A nie wiedziałam. Fundament też sami?

----------


## monikaa13

Nie  :smile:  

Nasi budowlańcy są starszej daty i powiedzieli, że nie wyprowadzają rur, co w sumie jest śmieszne, bo to podobno łatwe i stan zero zawsze wyprowadzają murarze. No nic może im się nie chce, może nie potrafią  :big grin:  Ekipa jest polecana więc miejmy nadzieję, że budować będą dobrze  :smile:  
Musimy im tylko przygotować pełny wykop, już sobie wyobrażam tę wielką dziurę   :ohmy:

----------


## Nadiaart

Rozumiem. Położenie kanalizacji to prosta sprawa. Będziemy to robić w przyszłym tygodniu. Nie wiem jak to jest u Was (chodzi o teren) ale jakbyś miała jakieś wątpliwości spytaj swojego architekta od adaptacji, tym bardziej, że to Wasz znajomy, powinien Wam powiedzieć i pomóc.

----------


## monikaa13

To fajnie, że będziecie kłaść podpatrzymy  :smile:  

Co do terenu, to u nas wiesz jak jest, pole, pole i jeszcze raz pole. Nie ma wody więc niewiadomo co i jak z przyłączem. Nie ma jeszcze prądu. Nie wiadomo czy będzie kanaliza czy szambo. Wszystko musimy zrobić na oko  :big grin:

----------


## glowac

szacun!

----------


## Nadiaart

> To fajnie, że będziecie kłaść podpatrzymy  
> 
> Co do terenu, to u nas wiesz jak jest, pole, pole i jeszcze raz pole. Nie ma wody więc niewiadomo co i jak z przyłączem. Nie ma jeszcze prądu. Nie wiadomo czy będzie kanaliza czy szambo. Wszystko musimy zrobić na oko


Podpatrujcie po to zamieszczam  :Wink2: 

Jak nie wiadomo czy szambo czy kanał - a w adaptacji jakie masz projekty przyłączy? To musisz wiedzieć.

Chodziło mi raczej o wysokość wód gruntowych, o ewentualne spadki terenu, o górki, dołki. O posadowienie fundamentu - to powinien powiedzieć wam architekt po to jest robiona adaptacja.

Wtedy też będziesz wiedziała jak wypadnie kanalizacja. Choć projekty mamy te same to działki na pewno są inne. Nie będę mogła Ci w tym temacie wiele pomóc bo nie znam terenu. Chyba, że już wiesz i napiszesz. To pomyślimy  :Wink2: 

Wody nie mam - mam studnię, kanalizacja też niet - szambo, prund ma być - póki co generator, gazu to już się nawet nie spodziewam.

----------


## Nadiaart

> szacun!


Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## arturromarr

My też na generatorze jedziemy, chociaż na prąd prawie dwa lata czekamy.
Ma być "już" za miesiąc, dwa.  :smile:  Energetyka to chyba ostatni monopolista po rządzie w tym kraju.
Co do kanalizy to musi być projekt na etapie adaptacji, bo jakby nawet propozycja była to by trzeba było się później o nowe pozwolenie starać.
U nas rura wychodzi z domku na głębokości jakieś 60 cm.

----------


## Spirea

jestem pod Waszym wielkim wrażeniem. Jak czytam Wasz dziennik, to wydaje mi się, że sami też dalibyśmy radę, przynajmniej częściowo. Szczególnie, że umieszczasz mnóstwo zdjęć, które mogą być bardzo pomocne. Potem jednak, że to wszystko zbyt skomplikowane. Jak zajrzałam dzisiaj do Waszej opowieści, to znowu wszystko wydaje się możliwe. Niewątpliwie trzeba mieć mnóstwo samozaparcia, wytrzymałości i cierpliwości i pewnie wiele innych rzeczy. Gratulacje wielkie! Trzymam kciuki  :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

> My też na generatorze jedziemy, chociaż na prąd prawie dwa lata czekamy.
> Ma być "już" za miesiąc, dwa.  Energetyka to chyba ostatni monopolista po rządzie w tym kraju.
> Co do kanalizy to musi być projekt na etapie adaptacji, bo jakby nawet propozycja była to by trzeba było się później o nowe pozwolenie starać.
> U nas rura wychodzi z domku na głębokości jakieś 60 cm.


JA pierdziu z tym prundem to nie wesło. U nas ma być w lipcu hehehe. Coś mi się to nie widzi. Pamiętam, kiedy pierwszy raz występowaliśmy o warunki w 2004, wówczas nasza działka miała status - rolna i zażyczyli sobie 12 000zł.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> jestem pod Waszym wielkim wrażeniem. Jak czytam Wasz dziennik, to wydaje mi się, że sami też dalibyśmy radę, przynajmniej częściowo. Szczególnie, że umieszczasz mnóstwo zdjęć, które mogą być bardzo pomocne. Potem jednak, że to wszystko zbyt skomplikowane. Jak zajrzałam dzisiaj do Waszej opowieści, to znowu wszystko wydaje się możliwe. Niewątpliwie trzeba mieć mnóstwo samozaparcia, wytrzymałości i cierpliwości i pewnie wiele innych rzeczy. Gratulacje wielkie! Trzymam kciuki


Witam

Powiem Ci w tajemnicy, że kiedy zaczęłam pisać dziennik sama nie wierzyłam sobie a najbardziej mężowi. Myślałam boże jak, kiedy? 
I tak też jest czasem teraz. Przeraża mnie ogrom prac. Wykonując te wszystkie etapy bez pośpiechu ( np: zasypujemy stan zero już 3 tydzień  :Roll:  ) jakby mamy czas na przygotowanie. Myślę tu o nastawieniu.

Tak na marginesie to wszystko co zrobiliśmy wcale nie jest skomplikowane. Tak naprawdę trzeba wiedzieć jak to policzyć. Niestety trzeba również nastawić się na wysiłek fizyczny - początki są najgorsze,  tak jak z siłownią   :Wink2:  

I to co wydaje mi się najistotniejsze a w naszym przypadku niezwykle trudne to dobra organizacja i "zaplecze". Nam pomaga mój brat, czasem kuzyn męża, ja jestem sporadycznie, ktoś musi dziecko z przedszkola odebrać ugotować i sprzątać. Oboje z mężem normalnie pracujemy. A dziadków mamy jednych, którzy pracują i opiekują się swoimi rodzicami. Naprawdę z tym mamy najwięcej kłopotu. Nie zawsze mogę zostawić synka pod opieką rodziców.

Wiesz, ja widzę tylko dobre strony podjętej przez nas decyzji. Uważam, że warto, przynajmniej spróbować.

Dzięki. Fajnie że Wam się podoba - nam też  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## monikaa13

Boski filmik  :big grin:

----------


## monikaa13

Nadia jak nie wiesz jak nosić porotherm to tu masz film instruktażowy 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tInq9l1DM-U 

A co do dziurki to domyślam się, że chodziło o tą w kuchni?

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nadia jak nie wiesz jak nosić porotherm to może tu masz film instruktażowy 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tInq9l1DM-U 
> 
> A co do dziurki to domyślam się, że chodziło o tą w kuchni?


Skubany dobry jest   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Tak zapomnieliśmy o dziurce w kuchni   :oops:

----------


## Iwona Sudol

Witam serdecznie  :big grin:  

Od jakiegoś czasu czytam Wasz dziennik i zawsze po jego lekturze mam świetny humor  :smile:   Wiele w nim radości i optymizmu. Trzymam mocno kciuki za Waszą budowę i pozdrawiam.

Iwona  :big grin:

----------


## monikaa13

> Witam serdecznie  
> 
> Od jakiegoś czasu czytam Wasz dziennik i zawsze po jego lekturze mam świetny humor   Wiele w nim radości i optymizmu. Trzymam mocno kciuki za Waszą budowę i pozdrawiam.
> 
> Iwona


Odnoszę to samo wrażenie, muszą być to ludzie o dużym poczuciu humoru  :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witam serdecznie  
> 
> Od jakiegoś czasu czytam Wasz dziennik i zawsze po jego lekturze mam świetny humor   Wiele w nim radości i optymizmu. Trzymam mocno kciuki za Waszą budowę i pozdrawiam.
> 
> Iwona


Witaj

Bardzo nam miło.   :oops:  No cóż wesoło u nas. Humor pewnie nam się popsuje na więźbie dachowej.    :Wink2:   Oj to dopiero będzie  :Lol:  Stary robił raz, na domku, tzn na obecnej kanciapie budowlanej. Trza przyznać że stoi (piąty rok) i dach nie przecieka.

Budowa to fajna impreza - chyba tak do tego trzeba podchodzić. Przynajmniej ja tak myślę. 

Pozdrawiam i zapraszam   :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Napisał Iwona Sudol
> 
> Witam serdecznie  
> 
> Od jakiegoś czasu czytam Wasz dziennik i zawsze po jego lekturze mam świetny humor   Wiele w nim radości i optymizmu. Trzymam mocno kciuki za Waszą budowę i pozdrawiam.
> 
> Iwona 
> 
> 
> Odnoszę to samo wrażenie, muszą być to ludzie o dużym poczuciu humoru


  :smile:

----------


## elli3

witam!
ja i mój mąż też sami we dwójkę podjęliśmy trud budowy domu.
to że budujemy sami to nasza świadoma decyzja.
nie chcemy kredytu hipotecznego a ze środków które mamy możemy sfinansować materiały na dom a na fachowców nas zwyczajnie nie stać.
pewnie na jakimś etapie budowy jacyś fachowcy się pojawia bo nie wyobrażam sobie siebie przy stawianiu więźby dachowej  :Confused:   na przykład.
 ale ten dom a właściwie domeczek jest naszym wielkim życiowym marzeniem na które dziesięć lat brakowało nam odwagi a teraz zastanawiamy się dlaczego zmarnowaliśmy tyle czasu.
no cóż, ryzykujemy tylko tyle że nam się nie uda, albo jakiś życiowy kataklizm nam przeszkodzi, ale będziemy walczyć do końca.
właśnie wyszliśmy z ziemi lejemy naszą piękną betonową płytę wodą ile wlezie(bo coś ciepło się zrobiło) i w przyszłym tygodniu bierzemy się za ściany parteru.
będę do was zaglądać i kibicować wam i sobie przy okazji.nie chce mi się zakładać swojego dziennika i opisywać całej tej walki dzień po dniu a w waszym dzienniku znajduję odbicie swoich własnych zmagań budowlanych. tyle że ja już nie mam małych dzieci i mam trochę więcej latek.
ale też dziękuję temu co KETONAL Lek wymyślił  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

> witam!
> ja i mój mąż też sami we dwójkę podjęliśmy trud budowy domu.
> to że budujemy sami to nasza świadoma decyzja.
> nie chcemy kredytu hipotecznego a ze środków które mamy możemy sfinansować materiały na dom a na fachowców nas zwyczajnie nie stać.
> pewnie na jakimś etapie budowy jacyś fachowcy się pojawia bo nie wyobrażam sobie siebie przy stawianiu więźby dachowej   na przykład.
>  ale ten dom a właściwie domeczek jest naszym wielkim życiowym marzeniem na które dziesięć lat brakowało nam odwagi a teraz zastanawiamy się dlaczego zmarnowaliśmy tyle czasu.
> no cóż, ryzykujemy tylko tyle że nam się nie uda, albo jakiś życiowy kataklizm nam przeszkodzi, ale będziemy walczyć do końca.
> właśnie wyszliśmy z ziemi lejemy naszą piękną betonową płytę wodą ile wlezie(bo coś ciepło się zrobiło) i w przyszłym tygodniu bierzemy się za ściany parteru.
> będę do was zaglądać i kibicować wam i sobie przy okazji.nie chce mi się zakładać swojego dziennika i opisywać całej tej walki dzień po dniu a w waszym dzienniku znajduję odbicie swoich własnych zmagań budowlanych. tyle że ja już nie mam małych dzieci i mam trochę więcej latek.
> ale też dziękuję temu co KETONAL Lek wymyślił



Witaj

Niezmiernie mi miło, iż nasz dziennik może być odbiciem Waszych zmagań, trudów, marzeń. Cieszę się z faktu, że są również na tym świecie ludzie tacy jak my. Tzn, że nie tylko my jesteśmy świrusami  :Wink2:   :Lol: 
Nasza budowa, nasz dom to już nie tylko marzenie, to konieczność. Marzyłam o budowie domu parę lat wcześniej. A w zasadzie zdawaliśmy sobie sprawę z tego że to dla nas najlepsze rozwiązanie. Teraz kiedy wynajmuję mieszkanie, dom stał się koniecznością. A kupno mieszkania w Łodzi nadal jest dla nas droższą inwestycją niż budowa domu. 
Wychodzimy z założenia, najlepiej nie brać żadnego kredytu. Nie mogę w tej chwili ostatecznie kredytowi powiedzieć nie!!! Staramy się aby tak właśnie było.

Również z decyzją o budowie długo zwlekaliśmy. Byłam przerażona kiedy małż uparł się na budowę "własnymi rękami". Teraz nie żałuję tej decyzji. Myślę, że najgorszą rzeczą jest siedzieć na tyłku i wyobrażać sobie ogrom prac. Ja tak mam  :Lol:  

Dzięki za odwiedziny i wpis. Życzę Wam bezproblemowej budowy. Szybkiego spełnienia marzeń, w końcu po to są żeby móc je realizować.

A z tymi latkami - masz ich tyle na ile się czujesz.    :big grin: 

Życzę powodzenia!  :big grin: 

P.S KETONAL jest the best!!!  :Lol: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## majki

Do wyrównywania betony zorganizujcie sobie też deskę, ale płasko ustawioną w stosunku do podłoża. U mnie zacierali też styropianowymi pacami / łatami takimi po 1 m długości ( około ).
I taka łatę, można zastąpić myślę deską, tylko jakiś uchwycik przybić ...

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## Nadiaart

> Do wyrównywania betony zorganizujcie sobie też deskę, ale płasko ustawioną w stosunku do podłoża. U mnie zacierali też styropianowymi pacami / łatami takimi po 1 m długości ( około ).
> I taka łatę, można zastąpić myślę deską, tylko jakiś uchwycik przybić ...
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


Wiem, wiemy. Dzięki za podpowiedzi. Otóż narzędzie owe jak je obrócisz jest płasko ustawione do podłoża - musi być tylko dłuższe. Packę styropianową mamy, kupimy jeszcze dla pewności. Ławę gładziliśmy taką packą. 

Problem pojawia się w poziomie komory salonu. To jest 45m2. Padł pomysł z zainstalowaniem rurek na podkładkach betonowych.    :Confused:  Sama nie wiem
Co radzisz?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## majki

Chudziak, to tylko chudziak, wydaje mi się, żeby było w miare równo ... poziom ma być na wylewce ostatecznej ...
Z rurkami nie wiem ... u mnie dali deski wypoziomowane, na nich zaciągali beton ( tak co 2 m były deski ) i potem wyjęli je jak jeszcze był mokry beton.
Potem szpary po deskach zalane mleczkiem cementowym.

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## Wilko

Nadia lepsze deski wbite w piasek. Rurki też można ale się rozwalą na poduszkach z zaprawy i niewiele z tego będzie.
Najlepiej zróbcie kilka szpiców z krótkich desek, przybijcie do długiej deski 12 i wbijcie w ubity piasek.
Beton rozprowadzać można łatą albo deską 12 na pionowo.

----------


## Nadiaart

> Chudziak, to tylko chudziak, wydaje mi się, żeby było w miare równo ... poziom ma być na wylewce ostatecznej ...
> Z rurkami nie wiem ... u mnie dali deski wypoziomowane, na nich zaciągali beton ( tak co 2 m były deski ) i potem wyjęli je jak jeszcze był mokry beton.
> Potem szpary po deskach zalane mleczkiem cementowym.
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


Super dziękuję bardzo.   :smile:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nadia lepsze deski wbite w piasek. Rurki też można ale się rozwalą na poduszkach z zaprawy i niewiele z tego będzie.
> Najlepiej zróbcie kilka szpiców z krótkich desek, przybijcie do długiej deski 12 i wbijcie w ubity piasek.
> Beton rozprowadzać można łatą albo deską 12 na pionowo.


Dzięki wielkie. Też mi się te rurki nie podobały   :Confused:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wilko

Nadia u nas deski zostały w chudzoiaku.
W niczym to nie przeszkadza a zarazem jast to doskonała dylatacja dla płyty chydziaka. :Smile:

----------


## Nefer

Poczekam na chudziaka  :smile:  Jak chudziak zalany to już można się napić - jeden etap z głowy  :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Poczekam na chudziaka  Jak chudziak zalany to już można się napić - jeden etap z głowy


Witam

Relacja będzie jutro. NA stówkę.   :smile:  

Co też zaraz uczynię. ... "No to siup w ten głupi dziób"... lub "Bęc wujka w czoło i będzie wesoło" albo "Na zdrowie".    :smile:   :smile:   :smile:  


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Pitu-pitu

UUU..to ja piję..trza polać chudziaka.. super.. szacun ogromny..jesteście naprawdę niesamowici   :big grin:

----------


## majki

Gratulacje !!!   :big grin:  
Tylko widzę, jedna "komora" nie zalana ... ?
Czy źle widzę, bo nie piję ?   :Lol:  

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## Nadiaart

Słuchajta no to stawiam   :oops:  
Każdy znajdzie coś dla siebie. Zapraszam do baru.   :smile:  




*Majki* dobrze widzisz. Nie zalana - czasu brakło. Tam mam pomieszczenie pod schodami i do tego jeszcze obniżone, więc najpierw glinę z piachem muszę wybrać do wysokości pierwszego bloczka fundamentowego. Potem beton, izolacja, 2 - gi beton, 2 - ga izolacja (ciężka). Musimy to zrobić ale tym razem betoniara pójdzie w ruch.  :Roll: 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## asiagasz

trzymam za was kciuki  :big tongue:   my tez bedziemy sami budowac sobie domek to znaczy moj maz  :smile:  nie wiem czy damy rade ale bedziemy probowac ile sie da!!! pozdrwiam serdecznie  asia  :smile:

----------


## Amtla

Melduję, że chudziaka opiłam  :big grin:   GRATULUJĘ Tobie i mężowi  :Lol:  

I dalej tak do przodu...trzymam kciuki i śledzę poczynania...

pozdro

----------


## Nadiaart

Dzięki dziewczyny

Następny mega - ochlaj po stropie  :big grin: . Oczywiście czujcie się zaproszone  :smile:  

Dzięki za odwiedziny i za wpisy.
Fajnie że Wam się podoba.


Pozdrawiam serdecznie  :big grin:

----------


## majki

Hejka

Idziecie nieźle   :big grin:  
U mnie też kiedyś był "s" na działce, wsadzili kartkę, potem ze dwa razy dzwonili ( któryś z wykonawców podał namiary na mnie ) czy się w końcu zdecyduję   :Evil:   No wk.wili mnie   :Mad:  
Poza tym, akurat o tej firmie nie mam dobrej ( własnej i zasłyszanej opinii ) więc odpadli w przedbiegach   :Confused:  

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## Nadiaart

> Hejka
> 
> Idziecie nieźle   
> U mnie też kiedyś był "s" na działce, wsadzili kartkę, potem ze dwa razy dzwonili ( któryś z wykonawców podał namiary na mnie ) czy się w końcu zdecyduję    No wk.wili mnie   
> Poza tym, akurat o tej firmie nie mam dobrej ( własnej i zasłyszanej opinii ) więc odpadli w przedbiegach   
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


Hello

Byli, ulotki zostawili, ok. Stary ma we firmie "s" i narazie odpukać wsio ok. A czemu ich nie polecasz? 
Tak naprawdę to jeszcze kupa czasu do podjęcia decyzji. A swoją drogą to nieźli są skoro i nas znaleźli  :ohmy: . Czuję się obserwowana    :Confused:   :Lol: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## djcezar

Witam zapaleńców
Gratuluje męskiej decyzji.
My również budujemy narazie prawie sami, nie wymurowaliśmy jedynie ścian parteru reszta wszystko sam.
Teraz jestem na etapie stropu monolitycznego, właśnie zaczynam zbroić i powiem tylko tyle, że w porównaniu z fundamentami też wylewanymi i w deskowaniu z tym jest drugie tyle roboty, najgorsze oczywiście deskowanie ale teraz to już z górki. Powiem Wam nie rezygnujcie ze stropu, nie jest to trudne tylko trzeba troche główkować. My mamy w miare prosty strop najbardziej skomplikowany była wnęka z balkonem ale sobie poradziliśmy.
Po wylaniu napewno górę będę murował sam, aczkolwiek dachu nie będę robił wg mnie szkoda zdrowia, za duże ryzyko spaprania i nadszarpnięcia zdrowia.

Życzę wytrwałości, pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witam zapaleńców
> Gratuluje męskiej decyzji.
> My również budujemy narazie prawie sami, nie wymurowaliśmy jedynie ścian parteru reszta wszystko sam.
> Teraz jestem na etapie stropu monolitycznego, właśnie zaczynam zbroić i powiem tylko tyle, że w porównaniu z fundamentami też wylewanymi i w deskowaniu z tym jest drugie tyle roboty, najgorsze oczywiście deskowanie ale teraz to już z górki. Powiem Wam nie rezygnujcie ze stropu, nie jest to trudne tylko trzeba troche główkować. My mamy w miare prosty strop najbardziej skomplikowany była wnęka z balkonem ale sobie poradziliśmy.
> Po wylaniu napewno górę będę murował sam, aczkolwiek dachu nie będę robił wg mnie szkoda zdrowia, za duże ryzyko spaprania i nadszarpnięcia zdrowia.
> 
> Życzę wytrwałości, pozdrawiam


Witam

Gratulacje również i Wam się należą.   :smile:  
Stropu się obawiałam. Jakoś mi już przechodzi.   :smile:  Masz rację, że najgorsze jest deskowanie, pewnie będziemy dłubać miesiąc.   :Roll:   :Lol:  Ale zrobimy.
Dach - sen z powiek. Szczerze kusi mnie ale... Jeśli znajdę niedrogich cieśli to się nie będę zastanawiać tylko im zlecę. Przeraża mnie ciężar jaki trzeba wnieść.  :Confused:  
Pokrycia mniej się obawiam ale do tego czasu jeszcze hoho. Nie wiem czy uda nam się pokrycie położyć jeszcze w tym roku. Na stówkę będzie pełne deskowanie i papa.


Również życzę wytrwałości oraz dalszej bezproblemowej budowy.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie  :big grin: 

żona swojego męża  :Wink2:

----------


## sa111

*Witam*

Super dziennik i jak inni podziwiamy Was wraz z żoną , narazie nie mam nawet działki ale może niedługo...
Przypominam (bo nie widziałem na zdjęciu)  o ułożeniu bednarki uziemiającej i doprowadzeniu do wnętrza budynku gdzie będzie rozdzielnia elektryczna.
POZDRAWIAM i powodzenia w budowie.

----------


## Nadiaart

> *Witam*
> 
> Super dziennik i jak inni podziwiamy Was wraz z żoną , narazie nie mam nawet działki ale może niedługo...
> Przypominam (bo nie widziałem na zdjęciu)  o ułożeniu bednarki uziemiającej i doprowadzeniu do wnętrza budynku gdzie będzie rozdzielnia elektryczna.
> POZDRAWIAM i powodzenia w budowie.


Hello

Ja też nie widziałam, bo jej nie ma  :ohmy:   :oops:   :Roll: 
Dopiero Ty nam o tym przypomniałeś. No i wtopa   :oops:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Wszyscy o tym zapomnieliśmy. 
No to pierwszy knot, nad którym szanowny stary mła będzie dumał  :Lol:   :Lol:  

Dzięki za zwrócenie uwagi. Widzę, że czujnie i dokładnie czytacie. I bardzo dobrze. Dzięki, dzięki, dzięki.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Wilko

Zamiast bednarki na zewnatrz mozna dać 
odpowiedni wyłącznik w skrzynce rozdizelczej w domu.
 :big grin:  
Jestem ciekaw jak wam wyjdzie ten komin.

----------


## djcezar

Witam ponownie.
Jak będziecie robić belki na strop to koniecznie zróbcie sobie kozy aby zbrojenie było na wysokości ok.1,2mb  żeby człowiek się nie schylał wiązając, i wiązanie na ziemi to masakra jak się można namęczyć.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Zamiast bednarki na zewnatrz mozna dać 
> odpowiedni wyłącznik w skrzynce rozdizelczej w domu.
>  
> Jestem ciekaw jak wam wyjdzie ten komin.


*Wilko* Ty to kochany jesteś ledwo się problem pojawia a Ty już z rozwiązaniem.   :big grin:  Dziękuję Ci bardzo za podpowiedzi. Tyle, że do nas w sprawach elektryki to dużymi literami żebyśmy zrozumieli.   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Jeśli możesz to napisz po kolei co mamy zrobić.

Jeszcze raz dzięki.   :big grin: 

P.S Sama jestem ciekawa tego komina.

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witam ponownie.
> Jak będziecie robić belki na strop to koniecznie zróbcie sobie kozy aby zbrojenie było na wysokości ok.1,2mb  żeby człowiek się nie schylał wiązając, i wiązanie na ziemi to masakra jak się można namęczyć.
> Pozdrawiam


Hello

Kozy czyli jakieś takie stoły? Wiązaliśmy na ziemi zbrojenie do fundamentów tyle, że wtedy tego kapichnę było w porównaniu do stropu   :Roll:   :Lol: . Wiem jak to jest nogi bolą po 3 godzinach w kuckach, a mnie kręgosłup rwał.  :Lol:  Dzięki za podpowiedź. Szczerze nie pomyśleliśmy a pewnie z czasem cosik takowego właśnie by powstało.

Dzięki   :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wilko

Nie no przeszadzasz z tym kochanym  :oops:  
Taki dobry to chyba nie jestem   :smile:  
Co do elektryki to późniejszy etap.
Te kozy do wiązania zbrojenia to takie kobyłki z desek i rozebranych palet.
Wygląda jak konik z drewna   :big grin:  
Takie 4 kobyłki na pewno się mężowi przydadzą jako rusztowanie do stawiania  ścian.

----------


## Nadiaart

inwestor/mąż.... słowo powie!

elektryka - spox... damy rade.
kobyłki vel kozy vel koniki ....  :big grin:  wiemy..wiemy...znamy... pewnie zrobimy - jak starczy czasu   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :ohmy:   :big tongue: 
zbrojenie to już mamy "przerobione" tyle tylko ze teraz tego będzie 1900 kg a nie jak w ławie 350 kg..... ale...SPOX!!! pewnie też damy rade.


pozdrawiam fanów i obserwatorów

" bob budowniczy "

p.s. 
"kochany" wilko....hmm....asz ta moja ślubna   :cool:

----------


## Nadiaart

zakładam własne konto inwestor/małż - cobym wiecej nie musiał pisać z jejowego   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   zara będzie "jakiś" wpis   :big grin:

----------


## djcezar

> zbrojenie to już mamy "przerobione" tyle tylko ze teraz tego będzie 1900 kg a nie jak w ławie 350 kg..... ale...SPOX!!! pewnie też damy rade.


Powiem Wam, że zbrojenie to najmilsza i najbardziej oczekiwana część całego stropu.
pozdrawiam i nie poddawajcie się.

----------


## MAJRA

Witaj *Nadia*  :big grin:  

Dzięki za odwiedziny u nas  :Lol:  
My również Wam bardzo kibicujemy i często tu zaglądamy.
Dużo zdjęć, dokładne opisy poczynań i humor to jest to...co lubimy najbardziej  :big grin:  

Mam jeszcze pytanko: z jakiej firmy macie nadproża i jak to wygląda cenowo?

Pozdrawiam serdecznie dzielnych budowniczych  :big grin:

----------


## Pitu-pitu

Witajcie  :big grin: 

praca pali się Wam w rękach..ukłony posyłam.. ogromne..

a okno super - moja kuzynka ma takie (z widokiem na las), zwłaszcza zimą widoki robią niesamowite wrażenie - lepsze niż tv

my bednarkę zakładaliśmy po ukończeniu stanu surowego zamkniętego, ale nie mieliśmy obsypanych na zewnątrz jeszcze wtedy fundamentów

----------


## lump praski

Tak romantycznie wyglada Twoj malzonek w tym oknie na tle blekitnego nieba...

Romeo, Romeo .........  :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nie no przeszadzasz z tym kochanym  
> Taki dobry to chyba nie jestem   
> Co do elektryki to późniejszy etap.
> Te kozy do wiązania zbrojenia to takie kobyłki z desek i rozebranych palet.
> Wygląda jak konik z drewna   
> Takie 4 kobyłki na pewno się mężowi przydadzą jako rusztowanie do stawiania  ścian.


Kochany na pewno i dobry z Ciebie człowiek   :smile:  
Dalej będę Cię męczyć i prosić o podpowiedzi.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> zbrojenie to już mamy "przerobione" tyle tylko ze teraz tego będzie 1900 kg a nie jak w ławie 350 kg..... ale...SPOX!!! pewnie też damy rade. 
> 			
> 		
> 
> Powiem Wam, że zbrojenie to najmilsza i najbardziej oczekiwana część całego stropu.
> pozdrawiam i nie poddawajcie się.


Domyślam się, a nawet na pewne niespodzianki jesteśmy już przygotowani. Ale ... zawsze może coś wyleźć więc będę pytać.   :smile:  

A stary mła już zaciera łapy.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witaj *Nadia*  
> 
> Dzięki za odwiedziny u nas  
> My również Wam bardzo kibicujemy i często tu zaglądamy.
> Dużo zdjęć, dokładne opisy poczynań i humor to jest to...co lubimy najbardziej  
> 
> Mam jeszcze pytanko: z jakiej firmy macie nadproża i jak to wygląda cenowo?
> 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie dzielnych budowniczych


Hello 

Pierwsze nadproża kupione w "Stalbet" (producent na św. teresy w łodzi) - takie sobie, drugie *lepsze* skład budowlany chyba "sell - bud" na rąbieńskiej w łodzi, róg rąbieńska - szczecińska. Przeciętnie od 65zł do 110zł za mały otwór okienny lub dzwiowy. To 3m-etrowe nadproże kosztowało około 88zł za jedną "L".
320zł za trzy otwory 2,70 100 i 90. Nie mieliśmy czasu szukać, drogo, tanio nie wiem. Dla nas wygodniej.

My również u Was podpatrzyliśmy sobie cosik, sposób szalowania stropu. Tego jeszcze nie wiedzieliśmy bo do tego dopiero dochodzimy  :oops:  
Staremu mojemu się spodobało bardzo, aż mlasną, trzasnął bronka i powiedział, że zrobi to w trzy dni.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witajcie 
> 
> praca pali się Wam w rękach..ukłony posyłam.. ogromne..
> 
> a okno super - moja kuzynka ma takie (z widokiem na las), zwłaszcza zimą widoki robią niesamowite wrażenie - lepsze niż tv
> 
> my bednarkę zakładaliśmy po ukończeniu stanu surowego zamkniętego, ale nie mieliśmy obsypanych na zewnątrz jeszcze wtedy fundamentów


Nie no okno mnie zwaliło z nóg. Cholera miało być większe ale w rzeczywistości to dopiero wygląda, zupełnie inaczej niż na papierze  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .Miało takie być. Jak mi się odwidzi to każe zamurować a co   :Wink2:  a pokorny stary zamuruje  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Z tą bednarką to jeszcze nie odrobiliśmy lekcji z prundu i uziemienia. Wiemy że powinna być. Ale widzę że mamy jeszcze szansę się poprawić to dobrze ufff.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Tak romantycznie wyglada Twoj malzonek w tym oknie na tle blekitnego nieba...
> 
> Romeo, Romeo .........


Z tym petem szczególnie. I w tej kretyńskiej, tureckiej czapce.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   tiaaa romeo w dresikach z reala    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Roll:

----------


## MAJRA

Hej Nadia  :smile:  


Odnośnie szalowania stropu ( nad parterem ) to nasz kier-bud podpowiedział nam pewne rozwiązanie, aby zamiast desek wykorzystać płyty OSB 22mm.
Potem można je wykorzystać na obicie stryszku, lub sklecenie jakichś regałów lub półek w garażu/piwnicy.
Trzeba je tylko zaimpregnować jakimś preparetem, coby ich beton za bardzo nie poniszczył.
Koszt jednej płyty 1,25/2,5 m w CASTO to ok. 69 zł

PS. mam trochę zdjęć z tym rozwiązaniem, jak chcesz to prześlij mi swojego e-maila na priv to Ci fotki wyślę  :smile:  

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## arturromarr

A nie lepiej strop systemowy np. popularną TERIVE, co macie w projekcie?
Stropy prefabrykowane są szybkie i łatwe w montażu no i deskowanie odpada.
Koszty wychodzą podobne, a jak porównać z "uczciwie" sklęconym stropem lanym to nawet taniej.

----------


## lump praski

> Napisał lump praski
> 
> Tak romantycznie wyglada Twoj malzonek w tym oknie na tle blekitnego nieba...
> 
> Romeo, Romeo ......... 
> 
> 
> Z tym petem szczególnie. I w tej kretyńskiej, tureckiej czapce.       tiaaa romeo w dresikach z reala


A Ty bys chciala zeby jak na tle tego nieba  ......w kapielowkach bez czapeczki  ?   :cool:  

Albo co gorsza w czapeczce, bez kapielowek ? ? ?

Wstydz sie.  :big grin:

----------


## Wilko

Nadia mówię ci nie przesadzaj z tym ......  :big grin:   bo mnie żona zabije.  :big grin:  
W szalowaniu stropu u koleżanki Majry powinny być jeszcze do stempli przybite (na wysokości ok. 1,7m) deski 12 lub 10 spinające stemple w obydwu kierunkach i zaparte na ścianach tak zeby się nie przesuneły pod ciężarem stropu.  :big grin:  .
Strop terriva jest bardzo prosty w układaniu i na pewno dacie sobie sami radę. Mam w tej kwestii duże doświadczenie   :big grin:  .
Na pewno nie wyjdzie tanie niż strop lany ale na pewno jest sporo cieplejszy a to jest ważna sprawa. Oczywiscie keramzytowy a nie betonowy.Plyty OSB sa dobre ale drogie i zdaje si nie nadaja sie tam gdzie jest wilgoc. pod wplywem wilgoci kruszeja  :sad:  
Nie da sie ich tez zaimpregnowac bo zywica nie poywoli wchlonac impregnatu  :sad:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

witamy 

sorcia  ze wpisaliśmy sie w złym miejscu  :oops:   :oops: 
 dzieki za telefon do p.Darka   :big grin:  ,dzwonilismy przed chwilą -bloczki ma po 2,80zł a o reszte spytamy już na miejscu.
 :cool:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Napisał Nadiaart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał lump praski
> 
> ...


Eeeeee a czego tu się wstydzić ..... bez czapeczki też może być   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nadia mówię ci nie przesadzaj z tym ......   bo mnie żona zabije.  
> W szalowaniu stropu u koleżanki Majry powinny być jeszcze do stempli przybite (na wysokości ok. 1,7m) deski 12 lub 10 spinające stemple w obydwu kierunkach i zaparte na ścianach tak zeby się nie przesuneły pod ciężarem stropu.  .
> Strop terriva jest bardzo prosty w układaniu i na pewno dacie sobie sami radę. Mam w tej kwestii duże doświadczenie   .
> Na pewno nie wyjdzie tanie niż strop lany ale na pewno jest sporo cieplejszy a to jest ważna sprawa. Oczywiscie keramzytowy a nie betonowy.Plyty OSB sa dobre ale drogie i zdaje si nie nadaja sie tam gdzie jest wilgoc. pod wplywem wilgoci kruszeja  
> Nie da sie ich tez zaimpregnowac bo zywica nie poywoli wchlonac impregnatu


Wilko

Żona Twoja to mnie zabije, tylko jej nic nie mów  ciiiiiiii  :Wink2: 


W stropach jest spory wybór: to co komu potrzebne,
- my jesteśmy ze starej szkoły i uważamy że strop monolit to najlepszy strop na świecie. 
- jest cienki a zarazem cichy. 
-fakt że pracy przy nim sporo ale ufam i wierzę mojemu staremu, choć są pewne granice  :Wink2: 
- i jak znam starego to już coś obmyślił : "jak to zrobić szybko, tanio i dobrze "  :big grin: 
- zbijanie stempli celem uniemożliwienia ich przesunięcia  to wiemy i zrobimy
- OSB -  :Evil:  22,00 zł za m2 to w porównaniu z deską za 12 to KOSMOS
osb tuż podziękowaliśmy na starcie!

----------


## Nadiaart

> A nie lepiej strop systemowy np. popularną TERIVE, co macie w projekcie?
> Stropy prefabrykowane są szybkie i łatwe w montażu no i deskowanie odpada.
> Koszty wychodzą podobne, a jak porównać z "uczciwie" sklęconym stropem lanym to nawet taniej.


Hello 

Monolit w projekcie. Ja wiem że teriva łatwiejsza, ale my wolimy monolit. Dechy ze stropu pójdą na dach więc jakaś oszczędność będzie.  :Roll:

----------


## Nadiaart

> witamy 
> 
> sorcia  ze wpisaliśmy sie w złym miejscu  
>  dzieki za telefon do p.Darka   ,dzwonilismy przed chwilą -bloczki ma po 2,80zł a o reszte spytamy już na miejscu.


Hello

Nie ma sprawy i nie za ma co. Od tego kolesia mamy dobry tani beton, tani piach taki śliczniutki że synkowi dostało się do piaskownicy. Ceny można u niego negocjować. Jest najtańszy w Łodzi bo bierze dużo i ma rabaty, upusty od producentów. 


Pozdrawiam i życzę owocnych rozmów z beton-serwisem   :big grin:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

Foto przestroga  :big grin:  
moja małża ostatnio na działce rzuciła sie w wir pracy  :Roll:

----------


## Wilko

No nie żeby się w ubraniu opalać  :big grin:

----------


## arturromarr

... przecież ona ciężko pracuje.  :smile: 




> Monolit w projekcie. Ja wiem że teriva łatwiejsza, ale my wolimy monolit. Dechy ze stropu pójdą na dach więc jakaś oszczędność będzie.


Nie , no jak macie tak w projekcie to tak róbcie, bo Teriva też musi być odpowiednio zaprojektowana (żebra, podciągi) i samemu nie ma co się za to brać.

----------


## Nadiaart

> Foto przestroga  
> moja małża ostatnio na działce rzuciła sie w wir pracy


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Ty żonki tak nie męcz. 
Widzę że zaczynają się "te lepsze zdjęcia". My też mamy podobne, było już w dzienniku ale skoro w takich pozycjach to proszę:

Budowlaniec roku 2008!!!! 

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Wilko

NAdia pochwal Małża że nadproża na cedłach pełnych położył.
 :big grin:

----------


## netbet

jak powiedział - tak zrobił i sie zalogował!!!!

wiec jestem od dziś z wami wszystkimi w stałym kontakcie "pisanym"   :big grin:  
widzę ze moja ślubna już moje zdjęcie zamieściła    :ohmy:   :oops:   :smile:   :smile: 

dzięki  za  pochwałki !!! staram siem jak mogem (pisać, klicić, .... )  :big grin:  

pozdrawiam

netbet - ślubny swojej żonki

----------


## bajanadjembe

Kłaniam się w Waszym Dzienniku.
Netbet - podziwiam Cię!
Nadiaart - ale masz dobrze - gratuluję zdolnego Mężusia.

 :big grin:

----------


## monikaa13

Nadia ratuj. Ile jest do okapu??? 
O nic nie pytaj, wszystko opisałam w dzienniku. Nie mam już sił na nic i ryczeć mi się tylko chce.

----------


## netbet

_Ale pojawił się o wiele gorszy problem.
Okazało się, że w 2007 roku powstał nowy plan zagospodarowania z dużymi zmianami. Do okapu np. musi być 3,6m. Ja nie mogę się doliczyć ile my mamy

NADIA RATUJ! ILE JEST DO OKAPU!?_

...polecam uwadze rys nr A03c   :cool:  

pozdrawiam
netbet

----------


## monikaa13

No to piszę dalej Ratunku! 
My akurat nie mam odbitki A03? Prosze sprawdzcie. 
Będę bardzo wdzięczna.

----------


## netbet

..zgodnie z rysunkiem i projektem okap ma szerokość 0,8 m od lica ściany ...

nie pamiętam jednak o ile szerokości okapów mogą pomniejszać minimalną odległość 4m zabudowy od granicy... chyba właśnie o owe 0,8 m...albo o 0,6m 

jeżeli u was przepis mówi o odległości OKAPU od granicy działki...to nie wiem co o tym myśleć... na siłę chcą was zmusić od odsuwania się od granic działki ??
sprawdź dobrze do masz w warunkach zabudowy.

----------


## monikaa13

Jezu sory. Przepraszam najmocniej, chodzi mi o wysokość do okapu. Od zera lub od ziemi do okapu.  
Będę bardzo, bardzo wdzięczna. Postawię piwo, a przez Łódź przejeżdżam nie raz  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

no dobra.

lubię TATRE w czteropaku   :big grin:   :big grin:  

tej wysokości nigdzie i nigdy sie nie podaje - wychodzi zawsze w przedziale od : do
według mnie jest tak:
-poziom stropu +2,88 m ppz
-okap zaczyna sie gdzieś mniej wiecej w 1/3 wysokości ściany kolankowej... czyli jakieś +0,4 m ppz
łącznie mamy jakieś 3,34 do okapu... ale od poziomu gruntu przy założeniu ze są 3-4 stopnie wejściowe to może wyjść dodatkowo od 0,45 do 0,6 m.... zbliżamy się do 3,9m   :cool:  

co to kur... za plan zagospodarowania który mówi o wysokości okapu??? budujesz w skansenie, czy może warunki były tworzone pod: burmistrza, wójta, sołtysa, radnego??? i innego czorta co już chatę postawił i nie chce w okolicy innych "odmieńców" ???  :cool:   :cool:

----------


## monikaa13

Być może były  :big grin:  Najśmiejsze jest to, że kiedyś był fajny plan, nie było ograniczen przynajmniej takich. 
Teraz mamy okap na wysokości 3,6, dachówka czerwona ble, żywopłot przy granicy itp. tragedia poprostu. Więcej w dzienniku. 
Dzięki bardzo, bardzo, bardzo za wymiary.

----------


## Nadiaart

> Kłaniam się w Waszym Dzienniku.
> Netbet - podziwiam Cię!
> Nadiaart - ale masz dobrze - gratuluję zdolnego Mężusia.


Witam

Dobrze, niedobrze wesoło na pewno   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Proszę jak się stary zalogował to do słowa nie da dojść.    :Lol:  

Witam w dzienniku i zapraszam częściej.  :big grin: 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## bajanadjembe

Dzięki!
 :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

[quote="netbet"]no dobra.

lubię TATRE w czteropaku   :big grin:   :big grin:  

tej wysokości nigdzie i nigdy sie nie podaje - wychodzi zawsze w przedziale od : do
według mnie jest tak:
-poziom stropu +2,88 m ppz
-okap zaczyna sie gdzieś mniej wiecej w 1/3 wysokości ściany kolankowej... czyli jakieś +0,4 m ppz
łącznie mamy jakieś 3,34 do okapu... ale od poziomu gruntu przy założeniu ze są 3-4 stopnie wejściowe to może wyjść dodatkowo od 0,45 do 0,6 m.... zbliżamy się do 3,9m   :cool:  

...normalnie mąż ma gadane prawie jak wykładowca na wydziale architektury    
..tak na marginesie -ostatnio smakuję się w żubrze

----------


## netbet

:big grin:  

jak przeczytałem z jaką wysokością ma problem dziewczyna to aż se siadłem i policzyłem.

żebym to ja miał "tylko" takie problemy..   :cool:  policzyć deskowanie, rozstawy i podziały to jest dopiero gicior   :ohmy:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
a potem to jeszcze wszystko do kupy poskładać .... o zbrojeniu nie wspomnę

albo kolejny szał: murowanie komina!! to jest dopiero jazda bez trzymanki - polecam tylko "zapaleńcom"


od czasu do czasu zmieniam na żywca

----------


## Nadiaart

> ...normalnie mąż ma gadane prawie jak wykładowca na wydziale architektury    
> ..tak na marginesie -ostatnio smakuję się w żubrze


Nic mi nie mów ja muszę z nim żyć   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Coś czuję, że jak my ten dom machniemy to jakąś imprę skołujemy.    :big grin:

----------


## Wilko

NetBet z tym murowaniem komina to święta racja  :Smile: )
Nie wie ten kto nie spróbował. My obydwaj coś wiemy w tej sprawie. Sciany to przy tym bułka z masłem.
 :cool:  
W tamtym roku tak się spaliłem przy murowaniu komina że w pracy mysleli że na Kanarach z miesiąc byłem  :Smile: )
Normalnie opalenizna za friko.

Nie przesadź z tym piwem bo na słońcu szybko bierze  :Smile: )

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

kurcze a my w projekcie mamy wrysowany system kominowy schiedel rondo plus  :ohmy:   Z tego co się orientowalismy - ceny zabijają  :Confused:

----------


## netbet

> kurcze a my w projekcie mamy wrysowany system kominowy schiedel rondo plus   Z tego co się orientowaliśmy - ceny zabijają



....eee.. dziękuj Bogu i pracowni ze masz ten komin   :Wink2:  
murowany to:
-koszty... koszty...koszty 
-wkład   :Evil:  - nie pytaj ile kosztuje
-dłubanina straszna ( no chyba ze ma się ekipę )

jak tak sobie "pomurowałem" komin...( utrzymanie wszystkich pionów bez szablonów to chyba niemożliwe )... to faktycznie dowie się czegoś n/t komina tylko ten co sam spróbował   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

my lecimy dalej  :big grin:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

fakt-murowany komin to straszna rzezba, za schiedel 3-kanałowy(dwa spalinowe +wentylacja) wołają od 5 koła w górę 
Naprawdę  murowany z cegły komin wyjdzie drożej?  :ohmy:

----------


## netbet

cholera - nie liczyłem jeszcze....bo ciągle siedzę na kominie   :big grin:  

murujemy : 
z jednej strony ściany - dwa kanały wentylacyjne, jeden spalinowy
z drugiej strony ściany - obudowa kominka do wysokości 2mb - później płyta żelbet, ..i od tego miejsca komin : dwa wentylacyjne , jeden spalinowy

jak do tej pory poszło ok 1400 zł i jestem na wysokości ok. 1,8m
chyba drogo...ale zabawa przednia   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

czyli reasumując my budujemy ten zwany"rondo" x 2 z cegiełek.  :ohmy: 

jak skończę murować - ślubna pewnie coś skrobnie o kasie   :cry:

----------


## Wilko

> fakt-murowany komin to straszna rzezba, za schiedel 3-kanałowy(dwa spalinowe +wentylacja) wołają od 5 koła w górę 
> Naprawdę  murowany z cegły komin wyjdzie drożej?


Może wyjść drożej murowany ale na pewno lepiej.
Zastanawialiście się jakie dacie zakończenie komina nad dachem?

----------


## netbet

....pewnie jakieś mało typowe....

  i  

....pewnie zrobimy sami   :big grin:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

no pewnie ze sami  :big grin:  
 mnie już tak roznosi energia,chciałbym złapac w końcu za szpadel i ciosać ...ehh ta biurokracja,ciagle nie mamy PNB,ponoc w Starostwie w Zgierzu zmienił się naczelnik wydziału i troche przeciaga z wydawaniem pozwolen  :Evil:  
Ile planujecie w tym roku zrobic?stan surowy?  :cool:   :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

Eeeeeee Na nasz komin to 4-5 tyś bliżej 4. Oczywiście bez robocizny   :big grin:  


Jeszcze nie mamy sprecyzowanego zakończenia komina. Właściwie nie zastanawialiśmy się nad tym.

----------


## Nadiaart

> no pewnie ze sami  
>  mnie już tak roznosi energia,chciałbym złapac w końcu za szpadel i ciosać ...ehh ta biurokracja,ciagle nie mamy PNB,ponoc w Starostwie w Zgierzu zmienił się naczelnik wydziału i troche przeciaga z wydawaniem pozwolen  
> Ile planujecie w tym roku zrobic?stan surowy?


Jak Cię energia roznosi to zapraszam w sobotę, oj przyda się ktoś na przyczepkę   :Wink2:  (żartuję)

Ale przecież dołek to sobie możesz wykopać. Więc... do dzieła. A podpie... może tylko któryś z sąsiadów.

W tym roku na pewno SSO może się uda go zamknąć.

----------


## arturromarr

Mam małe pytanko.
Gdzie wypożyczyliście "skoczka" i za ile?

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

Wszyscy nam doradzają  żeby juz zaczynac(zrobic wytyczenie,wykop)
ale własnie ci sąsiedzi...  :Confused:  troche im nie ufamy,niby są ok,pogadają ,"doradzą"  :Confused:    ee poczekamy jeszcze troche.
Na dzień dzisiejszy pożyczylismyod znajomych zaginarkę ich konstrukcji ale pierwszej klasy  :cool:   :big grin:   :Wink2:   niedlugo zaczniemy robic zbrojenie na ławy na podstawie waszych zdjęć  :cool:   :big tongue:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Mam małe pytanko.
> Gdzie wypożyczyliście "skoczka" i za ile?


Poszło na pw  :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Wszyscy nam doradzają  żeby juz zaczynac(zrobic wytyczenie,wykop)
> ale własnie ci sąsiedzi...  troche im nie ufamy,niby są ok,pogadają ,"doradzą"    ee poczekamy jeszcze troche.
> Na dzień dzisiejszy pożyczylismyod znajomych zaginarkę ich konstrukcji ale pierwszej klasy     niedlugo zaczniemy robic zbrojenie na ławy na podstawie waszych zdjęć


Trzeba było się nie chwalić, że na PNB czekasz    :Wink2:  

Samoróby są najlepsze  :smile:  A my będziemy za jakieś dwa tygodnie kręcili zbrojenia na strop to może podjedziesz i zademonstrujemy jak się to robi? Będziesz miał okazję organoleptyczne doświadczyć zaginania prętów. Zapraszamy. Stary chętnie powie co i jak. Również sam dowiedział się i przerobił zbrojenie pod okiem zbrojarza - zawodowca - kumpla.

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

:big grin:  jeżeli mówisz poważnie to chętnie skorzystam z darmowej szybkiej lekcji -jak poprawnie wyginać prety stalowe fi 6 itp  :big grin:  
Od nas to w sumie niedaleko,moge podjechac na 15 minut  :cool:   ( nie bede zabierał cennego czasu)  :Lol:  
Co do deskowania-mąż posiadł chyba wszystkie umiejętnosci  :big grin:  perfekcja!
pozdrawiamy

----------


## Wilko

Nadia obudowujecie dookola strop po zewnątrz żeby nie przemarzał?
Nie zapomnijcie pospinać stempli destami.

----------


## netbet

> jeżeli mówisz poważnie to chętnie skorzystam z darmowej szybkiej lekcji -jak poprawnie wyginać prety stalowe fi 6 itp  
> Od nas to w sumie niedaleko,moge podjechac na 15 minut   ( nie bede zabierał cennego czasu)  
> Co do deskowania-mąż posiadł chyba wszystkie umiejętnosci  perfekcja!
> pozdrawiamy



pręty fi 6 to pikuś... można zaginać w palcach - albo między wbitymi gwoździorami.
zabawa zaczyna się przy gięciu 12 zbrojeniowej   :big grin:  
czas... u nas przerwy na papierocha czasem trwają po 30 minut   :cool:  wiec spox - nie jest AŻ tak cenny - co innego wiedza - to jest wartość wymierna i zawiera się w przedziale 0,5 l do 0,75 l   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:  

deskowanie - najfajniejsza robota jak do tej pory... "chineczką" ciach ciach i gwożdziorami pozbijać .... z tą perfekcją to tak bym nie przesadzał... to dopiero nasz pierwszy dom  :big grin:  ... drugi i trzeci to pewnie machniemy w pół roku  :big grin: 


jak ktoś ma życzenie wpaść na "szkolenie" to ja zapraszam - im mniej wydasz kasy na "fachowców" tym chyba lepiej.... no przynajmniej ja tak myslę   :cool: 

a tak na marginesie - od myślenia to łeb boli wiec idę na piwo   :cool:

----------


## netbet

> Nadia obudowujecie dookola strop po zewnątrz żeby nie przemarzał?
> Nie zapomnijcie pospinać stempli destami.


czytam ..czytam i nie wiem o co kaman ?obudowa stropu??? kur.. czegoś nie wiem i coś przeoczyłem????  :ohmy:   :ohmy:  WILKO jaśniej!

stemple pospinamy - spox   :cool:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

Tak,tak-wiedza i ten przedział 0,5-0,7l  :big grin:   :big tongue:  to jest to  :cool:  wtedy człowiek lepiej pojmuje.Gorzej z zapamiętywaniem...
 :cool:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:

----------


## netbet

...zawsze można robić notatki / zdjęcia... jak jeszcze przed 0,5 to spoko.... później wskazany dyktafon  :cool:  albo "kierowca - zapamiętywacz"

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

kierowca (małża)odpada,tylko same problemy  :smile:  
a po 0,7  to już nie lada wyczyn żeby obsłużyć dyktafon heh  :big grin:

----------


## Wilko

Netbet obudować strop to znaczy po zew. stronie na grubość stropu dać wokół całego domu obmurówkę z np. pustak 6. Chodzi o to, aby strop nie wyglądał na zewnątrz bo wtedy będzie wyciągał ciepło z domu prawie jak balkon.

----------


## netbet

> Netbet obudować strop to znaczy po zew. stronie na grubość stropu dać wokół całego domu obmurówkę z np. pustak 6. Chodzi o to, aby strop nie wyglądał na zewnątrz bo wtedy będzie wyciągał ciepło z domu prawie jak balkon.


teraz już wiem o co chodzi.
natomiast nie wiem czy można to u nas zrobić i czy nie jest to ingerencja w konstrukcję stropu - monolitu

ściana nośna 25 cm , wieniec 25 cm, zbrojenie 21/21 cm wiec jak domuruję warstwę np. 6 cm to zmieniają się przekroje wieńców, punkty podparcia, naciski na ścianę nośną, chyba trzeba by przeliczyć to jeszcze raz...sam nie wiem.

czyli: memory 5 i kol to maj best frends - kier bud.

a czy będzie działał jak mostek przy balkonie - pewnie tak do czasu ocieplenia...
i tak naszym zamiarem nei było postawienie domu  pięciolitrowego   :big grin:  ... pewnie będzie litrowy - ale o tym szaaa....   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## Wilko

W takim razie musicie sprawdzić czy w monolicie tak mozna zrobić.
Ja tak mam zdrobiona terrivę.

----------


## arturromarr

Ja ma tak obmurowaną Terive (5 cm Ytong), monolity też tak robią.
Nie trzeba deskować i zawsze trochę cieplej, a mostki są najgorsze.

PS:
Pogoda wam nie krzyżuje planów, mnie cholera bierze, co wracam z pracy na działkę to "deszcz i wilki jakieś"?

----------


## netbet

> Ja ma tak obmurowaną Terive (5 cm Ytong), monolity też tak robią.
> Nie trzeba deskować i zawsze trochę cieplej, a mostki są najgorsze.
> 
> PS:
> Pogoda wam nie krzyżuje planów, mnie cholera bierze, co wracam z pracy na działkę to "deszcz i wilki jakieś"?



nic nie mów o pogodzie   :Evil:   codziennie moknę wiec prace sie posuwają raczej marnie... wczoraj jeszcze maly git - przyjechał cegła i auto momentalnie sie zakopało - walka do 20,00  w deszczu ( inna sprawa ze jak sie wysyła na budowę auta z napędem na jedną oś to trzeba sie tego spodziewać )

co do obmurowania - rozmawiałem z kier.... jak wspomniałem o zmianach w stropie i obmurowywaniu to myślałem ze mnie zagryzie przez tel... wie nic nie zmieniamy   :Roll:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

Strop monolityczny macie narzucony z góry w projekcie czy sami taki chcieliście?
Technologicznie jest lepszy od terivy?
My mamy w projekcie terive i jestem ciekaw  jakie są róznice
Pewnie koszta są zbliżone.
Co do deszczu -aż szkoda gadać  :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## netbet

mamy monolit bo był w projekcie

są zwolennicy jednych i drugich stropów ... monolit cieńszy- ale pracochłonny, teriva - szybka ( dla ekip to idealne rozwiązanie )
betonu chyba idzie tyle samo.... chyba - bo tego nie wiem.
technologicznie bardziej zasadny jest monolit, kosztorysowo - belki... wytrzymałość podobna

natomiast przy samodzielnym dzierganiu i braku spoglądania na zegarek - monolit to:
 - masa niezapomnianych chwil
 - masa niezapomnianych wrażeń
 - masa niezapomnianych odcisków
 - masa masy do pozaginania
 - masa odpowiedzialności - jak coś spaprzesz - to nima pięterka   :cool: 
 - nowe znajomości - pan FLEX, pani CHINKA, pani WYSOKOŚĆ 
 - ..i pewnie wiele innych gitów - powiem jak skończę

ale co tam gadać - trza to robić - jak zrobimy to będzie w dzienniku   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

Co do pani chinki-całkiem"galanta"sztuka  :big grin:   też musze w przyszłosci pomyslec o czyms takim.Na dzień dzisiejszy mam do ściecia jedną śliwę (rosnie centralnie w miejscu przyszłego fundamentu)ale mam na nią haczyk tzn.siekiere  :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Co do pani chinki-całkiem"galanta"sztuka   też musze w przyszłosci pomyslec o czyms takim.Na dzień dzisiejszy mam do ściecia jedną śliwę (rosnie centralnie w miejscu przyszłego fundamentu)ale mam na nią haczyk tzn.siekiere


A nie da się jej przesadzić?

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

to jest stara śliwa i ma dosyć duze gabaryty  :big grin:  
wyrok już zapadł...  :cool:

----------


## Wilko

Nadia pogoń tego twojego ślubnego.
Niech się bierze do roboty  :big grin:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

a co to...jakiś urlop w pisaniu nowych ciekawych postów?  :cool:   :Confused:  
Wczasów sie zachciało?/  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
Szybciutko piszcie co tam na budowie  :Wink2:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nadia pogoń tego twojego ślubnego.
> Niech się bierze do roboty


  :Lol:   :Lol:  Stary mła robi codziennie. Raczej ja się obijam - nie mam czasu przysiąść i napisać   :Confused:  Wybaczcie. Cosik skrobnę to sobie popatrzysz. Jutro będzie info :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

> a co to...jakiś urlop w pisaniu nowych ciekawych postów?   
> Wczasów sie zachciało?/    
> Szybciutko piszcie co tam na budowie


Nie urlopu to my w tym roku nie mamy  :cry: . Za to zbliżamy się do zbrojenia  :smile:  wiesz ze jesteś obecny, a usprawiedliwień nie przyjmujemy  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nie urlopu to my w tym roku nie mamy :


Jednak się przyda bo nie trybię   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :oops:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

> Napisał Kasia i Marcin EZG
> 
> a co to...jakiś urlop w pisaniu nowych ciekawych postów?   
> Wczasów sie zachciało?/    
> Szybciutko piszcie co tam na budowie 
> 
> 
> Nie urlopu to my w tym roku nie mamy . Za to zbliżamy się do zbrojenia  wiesz ze jesteś obecny, a usprawiedliwień nie przyjmujemy


  :big grin:  moje słowo jest jak bieg rzeki,cofnąć się nie da.  hehe  :big grin:   :cool:   :cool:  
Mówicie słowo i jestesmy na korepetycjach ze zbrojenia   :Wink2:

----------


## arturromarr

tak się właśnie domyślałem, że ta wnęka w kominie jest na wkład kominkowy, generalnie ciekawe rozwiązanie.
Czy na tej płycie żelbetowe nad kominkiem będziecie już murować normalny komin z cegły, czy tylko gołą rurę czymś obudujecie?

----------


## netbet

:cool:   no jak - nad płytą będzie regularny komin. Dwa kanały wentylacyjne, jeden spalinowy.( przestrzeń pomiędzy płytą a stopem to jednnie ok 50 cm ale chyba wystarczy jako komora bezpieczeństwa ) W jeden z szybów went wsadzimy rurę od DGP i puścimy pod dach do turbiny która zassa i rozdmucha powietrze po pokojach na poddaszu.

tak sie teraz zastanawiam ze chyba będziemy murować tylko jeden kanał  went...a drugi zaczniemy dopiero nad stropem... przecież i tak ten drugi ma służyć tylko jako prowadzenie do "smoka" DGP... wiec chyba szkoda czasu na jego murowanie...  :cool: 
...z drugiej strony ten dodatkowy kanał went. zawsze podnosi sztywność konstrukcji i izolację...

Jak będę budował drugi dom to pewnie będę już wiedział co i jak , a na razie gdybanie i założenie że będzie dzaiłało  :big grin:    BO BĘDZIE!! - niespecjalnie ma szansę nie zadziałać ...bo jak nie to w ....  :cool:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## bajanadjembe

Hejoo, 

A kominy jak wykańczacie?
Gdzie instalujecie się z antenami? Może warto pomyśleć o jakimś dodatkowym kanale na kable?- o ile anteny na kominie.

A szczytówki to wyciągacie do samego deskowania dachu, czy zostawiacie szczelinę na ocieplenie?
Zpytajcie kierbuda.
U mnie w projekcie nic na ten temat nie było. Wykonawca pociągnał pod sam dach. A teraz, jak goście od wykończeń  przychodzą, to jeden powiedział, że powinny być niższe te ściany, a przestrzeń między ich wierzchem a spodem deskowania wypełniona izolacją termiczną.
Wiem, że może zagadnienie dla Was "na wyrost" trochę , ale myślę, że sprawa warta jest zastanowienia.
Jestem ciekawa co powie Wasz kierbud.

----------


## netbet

bajanadjembe:
*komin i jego wykończenie*: to jeszcze dla nas odległa przyszłość...
*dodatkowy kanał na?* : zadysponowałem jeden z kanałów wentylacyjnych w kominie dla DGP, wiec wprowadzenie dodatkowego kabelka - jaki by nie był - to nie problem
*szczyty*: wieść gminna niesie ze powinno się zostawić szczelinę na ocieplenie - i pewnie tak będzie bez względu na to co mówi projekt
*nasz kierbud to GIT człowiek*- mam do niego pełne zaufanie i wiele szacunku za wiedzę .... generalnie już po nas nie sprawdza bo wie jak podchodzimy do zagadnień konstrukcji, wytrzymałości , a jak czegoś nie wiemy to są telefony  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :cool:  

reasumując ; pomyślimy nad tymi zagadnieniami za miesiąc na poważnie...na razie mamy w planach zbrojenie stropu.
To czym będzie wykończony komin to dla mnie sprawa drugoplanowa tak samo jak przeprowadzenie jakiegoś tam dodatkowego kabelka, natomiast stal i jej zaginanie na stropie to PRIORYTET...wiem, wiem... zaraz mi odpiszecie ze jestem nieuprzejmy, ale ja mam inne problemy np: jak pozaginać 1900 kg stali zbrojeniowej w jednakowe figury? 

lecę na budowę.... pozdrawiam
netbet  :cool:

----------


## bajanadjembe

No tak, GIT  Kierbud, to wiele znaczy i zmienia. Możecie być spokojni.

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

Widzimy że małżonek nawet o niedzielnym obiedzie pomysli  :big grin:   :Lol:  ,koguta upolował że hej.Rosołek będzie jak tralala hehe  :big tongue:   :big tongue:   :big tongue:  
Co do metalexu-bylismy tam ,pytalismy o ceny,i decyzja -bierzemy od nich  :cool:  
transport 100zł
I teraz tak myślimy czy brać drut tylko na zbrojenie ław czy od razu więcej(na podciągi,nadproza i inne pieruny)
pozdrawiamy

----------


## Nadiaart

Mój stary to  człowiek orkiestra, nie?   :Wink2:   :Lol:  

A co do stali. Czy ja wiem chyba, że ma zdrożeć a nie słyszałam, chyba że macie dużą działkę i nie macie dzieci, które wszędzie są - to  tak. Ale ja bym nie gromadziła wcześniej. Nadproża możecie kupić gotowe - nie wychodzi drogo. My tak zrobiliśmy bo nam się nie chciało bawić w zalewanie, choć wcześniejszy plan właśnie tak zakładał.

Kiedy zaczynacie?  

Powoli możesz się z moim starym umawiać na "szkolenie" potrzebujemy jeszcze jednego łikendu i robimy zbrojenie.   :big grin:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

Kupimy na razie tylko na ławy,działka jest nie za duża  :Confused:  ,dzieci jeeszcze niema  :Wink2:  
Co do budowy,czekamy przeszło miesiac na pozwolenie   :Mad:  liczylismy ze zaczniemy w polowie lipca   :Evil:  
Własnie chccemy uzyskac od naszej architektki  informacje na temat wymiarów  zbrojenia ław(ale tylko droga mailową bo gdzieś wyjechała ) i powoli bedziemy sie brac za wyginanie i skręcanie stali.
Co do szkolenia to sie zdązymy jeszcze zgadac,wystarczy jak powiecie 3 dni wczesniej  :big grin:  
pozdro

----------


## kitaroo

> Powoli możesz się z moim starym umawiać na "szkolenie" potrzebujemy jeszcze jednego łikendu i robimy zbrojenie.


To ja też bym się "podłączył" do szkolenia  :cool:  
Papiery poszły dopiero do ZUD-u ale ze stalą możemy już zacząć walczyć  :Confused:  
P. S. Zaginarki do prętów wg Waszego patentu sprawdzają się znakomicie  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

:Lol:  zajęcia praktyczne połączone z wykładami zaczynają sie codziennie w dni wolne od deszczu i burzy na terenie inwestycji   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

uprasza się kursantów o zabranie niezbędnika 0,5 l ...  :cool:  oraz o potwierdzanie uczestnictwa w zajęciach.

----------


## glowac

Nadiu, a Ty co tak jedziesz po tej warszafce?
mocne uprzedzenia?

w sumie to Wasz dziennik, więc nie mi się czepiać do Waszych poglądów, bo każdy ma do nich prawo.

tak czy siak kibicuje Wam, od czas u gdy pierwszy raz do niego zajrzałem.
pozdrawiam  - Rodowity WARSZAWIAK - reprezentant 0-22   :big grin:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

Mam pytanie
 ława ma miec wys 40 cm natomiast zbrojenie a dokładnie  strzemiona mają miec 25cm szer. rozstaw tych strzemion jeszcze niewiem ale tez chyba co 25 cm 
Jakie wymiary miały wasze belki zbrojeniowe?
staram sie wyliczyc ile potrzebuje stali na ławy  :cool:

----------


## netbet

> zajęcia praktyczne połączone z wykładami zaczynają sie codziennie w dni wolne od deszczu i burzy na terenie inwestycji     
> 
> uprasza się kursantów o zabranie niezbędnika 0,5 l ...  oraz o potwierdzanie uczestnictwa w zajęciach.


zapomniałem dodać ze te dni wolne od anomalii pogodowych  po 16,30...tak "większość" kończy pracę i "mniejszość" zabiera sie do roboty   :cool:   :cool:   :Lol:   :cool:   :cool: 

pozdor 
nETbET

----------


## netbet

> Mam pytanie
>  ława ma miec wys 40 cm natomiast zbrojenie a dokładnie  strzemiona mają miec 25cm szer. rozstaw tych strzemion jeszcze niewiem ale tez chyba co 25 cm 
> Jakie wymiary miały wasze belki zbrojeniowe?
> staram sie wyliczyc ile potrzebuje stali na ławy


u nas zbrojenie ławy 25x25 z rozstawem co co 25 cm.. poszło ok. 350 - 400 kg stali (cześć pozostała do wczoraj   :cool:   - poszła na zbrojenie stropu )

----------


## netbet

> To ja też bym się "podłączył" do szkolenia


Szkolenie przewidziane jest w sobotę i niedzielę od godziny 6.00 do 17.00 jak komu pasuje. Wysyłać info na pw to mapki dojazdu prześlę   :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nadiu, a Ty co tak jedziesz po tej warszafce?
> mocne uprzedzenia?
> 
> w sumie to Wasz dziennik, więc nie mi się czepiać do Waszych poglądów, bo każdy ma do nich prawo.
> 
> tak czy siak kibicuje Wam, od czas u gdy pierwszy raz do niego zajrzałem.
> pozdrawiam  - Rodowity WARSZAWIAK - reprezentant 0-22


Warszawka niekoniecznie do warszawiaków. To do tych którzy mają się za bóg wie kogo. Są i też tacy na tym forum - nawet całkiem sporo takich  :Wink2: .
 Kiedyś miałam starcie z takowymi - zabolało. A że jestem pamiętliwa to.... 
Najśmieszniejsze jest to, że owi hipokryci, zacietrzewieni w swoich poglądach, wypisywali nam ze "na fachowców to trzeba umieć zarobić" dziś sami biorą się za pracę nad wykańczaniem swoich domów. Nikomu nigdy do portfela nie zaglądałam ale do tej pory z pewnymi ich racjami się nie pogodzę. Nikt mi nie musi wierzyć w to że dom nie kosztuje 500.000(taki jak mój). Zatem mam jeszcze większą satysfakcję. Zawsze chętnie podam namiary na dostawcę - można mnie sprawdzić.
 Ktoś tam również zarzucił mi że mogę zrobić krzywdę wielu osobą - tym którzy zaczynają. Wszystko można sprawdzić a to że pewne rzeczy są dla niektórych niemożliwe (dla mnie niemożliwe to jest narobić na sufit   :Wink2:  ) to już nie moja sprawa. 

*Przepraszam zatem tych którzy nie zaistnieli w pewnym temacie a poczuli się urażeni.* 

Zdaję sobie sprawę że nasz dziennik jest dla niektórych niewygodny, zwłaszcza w "owych czasach". Piszę o naszej pracy i kosztach, które są prawdziwe, resztę należy czytać i traktować "z przymrużeniem oka"

A pod pojęciem warszawka - chyba w całej Polsce przyjęte jest stwierdzenie iż jest to grupa osób lub osoba o wysokim mniemaniu i znikomej wiedzy fachowej 


Zatem przepraszam i pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

A tak naprawdę to ze mnie miła i równa babka tylko kłamstw nie znoszę   :smile:  

Stary mła jest gorszy   :Wink2:   :Lol:

----------


## majki

Przywitam się :   :ohmy:  
Powiem :   :ohmy:  
I na koniec dodam :   :ohmy:  

Ale idziecie !!!   :big grin:  

Musze do Was zajrzeć na te zajęcia praktyczne, bo wybudujecie dom za parę dni w takim tempie i już murów gołych nie zobaczę   :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## BetaGreta

Witam,
jestem pełna podziwu.
Też część prac planujemy zrobić sami.
Przymierzamy się teraz do rozprowadzenia instalacji wod-kan.
Tylko jak się do tego zabrać?
Mieliście projekt wod-kan?
Będę wdzięczna za wszystkie rady a najchętniej prosiłabym o dokładny instruktaż   :Roll:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Przywitam się :   
> Powiem :   
> I na koniec dodam :   
> 
> Ale idziecie !!!   
> 
> Musze do Was zajrzeć na te zajęcia praktyczne, bo wybudujecie dom za parę dni w takim tempie i już murów gołych nie zobaczę   
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


Zapraszam i na zajęcia i na oględziny murów i tak bez okazji. O każdej porze dnia, kiedy Ci tylko pasuje.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Zawsze jesteś mile widziany.

To miłe co piszesz ale my się boimy, że z dachem przed zimą nie zdążymy. Chyba staruszek będzie musiał urlop wziąć i ostro popracować. Łikendy po 12 godzin już nie wystarczają.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witam,
> jestem pełna podziwu.
> Też część prac planujemy zrobić sami.
> Przymierzamy się teraz do rozprowadzenia instalacji wod-kan.
> Tylko jak się do tego zabrać?
> Mieliście projekt wod-kan?
> Będę wdzięczna za wszystkie rady a najchętniej prosiłabym o dokładny instruktaż


Witam

Projekt mamy, czytamy i kładziemy  :Roll: . Do tej pory robiliśmy tylko kanalizację i wpuszczaliśmy tylko wejście wody do domu poniżej ławy( pod pierwszą wylewką jest w dzienniku). Resztę instalacji będziemy robić, owszem ale za jakiś czas. Obecnie jesteśmy na stropie. Sama jeszcze muszę odrobić lekcję z wodkan, więc jak się już nauczę chętnie się wiedzą podzielę. A to wszystko w swoim czasie. Póki co zatrybiłam i wstępnie opracowałam DGP  :Roll: 

A najlepiej jakbyś sprecyzowała problem to może będę mogła Ci jakoś pomóc.  Położenie kanalizacji to kaszka z mlekiem   :Lol:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## BetaGreta

Dzięki za odpowiedź.
My budujemy domek parterowy.
W zasadzie to nie wiemy jakie użyć elementy, typu zawory, odpowietrzniki czy zabezpieczenia przeciwburzowe. My myśleliśmy aby od razu położyć kanalizację i wodę.
A może możesz mi podpowiedzieć gdzie się można podszkolić w tym temacie?   :Roll:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Dzięki za odpowiedź.
> My budujemy domek parterowy.
> W zasadzie to nie wiemy jakie użyć elementy, typu zawory, odpowietrzniki czy zabezpieczenia przeciwburzowe. My myśleliśmy aby od razu położyć kanalizację i wodę.
> A może możesz mi podpowiedzieć gdzie się można podszkolić w tym temacie?


Kanalizację i wodę to musisz zrobić już na etapie zero. Chyba ze nie chcesz lać pierwszej wylewki. W kanalizacji musisz mieć spadek zwykle 3% w kierunku wyjścia z domu. Wejście wody - niestety podkop pod ławą. Wszystko jest w naszym dzienniku, strona druga. Jeśli nie dość dokładnie napisałam tam to proszę zadaj pytanie a ja postaram Ci się na nie odpowiedzieć.

Co do rurek, złączek itp. wiem  że Wawin i chyba Kantech (nie wiem jak się to pisze) są ubezpieczone i dają gwarancję w przypadku pęknięcia rurki. 
My robimy tak: zwykle jak nie wiemy czego użyć, pytamy trzech wykonawców i tu np. hydraulików, a potem sprawdzamy na forum ich wypowiedzi. Na samym końcu pytamy naszego Kierbuda, którego słowo jest decydujące. Jeśli nie bardzo wie to kieruję się trochę własną intuicją i zdaniem kilku wyrozumiałych i kochanych  osób z forum, które zwykle udzielają się w naszych komentarzach   :smile:  


Pozdrawiam

----------


## arturromarr

> zapomniałem dodać ze te dni wolne od anomalii pogodowych  po 16,30...tak "większość" kończy pracę i "mniejszość" zabiera sie do roboty


U nas taki sam porządek dnia, tak dla pocieszenia.   :smile: 

PS:
TAAAkA FURRRRRA!!!
Fajne uczucie musi być wsiąść w auto z przed lat, trochę jak wehikuł czasu

----------


## BetaGreta

*Nadiaart* bardzo Ci dziękuję.
Wodę mamy już doprowadzoną i teraz przed pierwszą wylewką chcemy rozprowadzić wodę i kanalizację.
A dziennik przeczytałam i będziemy na pewno zerkać jeszcze przed wykonaniem.
Jak jakieś pytania jeszcze mi się nasuną to będę Was męczyć   :Wink2:  

A autko faktycznie odlotowe.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Wilko

Nadia z tymi pochlebstwami pod naszym adresem to chyba lekka przesada.  :oops:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

siema
furacz totalny klasyk  :big grin:  
sentyment u faceta to poważna sprawa  :cool:  
Macie moze jakieś znajomości dot.hydraulików-chodzi o przyłącze kanalizacyjne z ulicy na posesje a byc może i rozprowadzenie rur kan.w fundamencie?

----------


## netbet

> siema
> furacz totalny klasyk  
> sentyment u faceta to poważna sprawa  
> Macie moze jakieś znajomości dot.hydraulików-chodzi o przyłącze kanalizacyjne z ulicy na posesje a byc może i rozprowadzenie rur kan.w fundamencie?


rury w fundamencie to znajomy netbet układał...  :cool:  

niestety - nikogo znajomego od kanalizy nie mam.... ale zapytam ślubną   :cool: 

co do fury siem nie wypowiem.....do tej pory nie mogę tchu złapać jak na niego patrze...och ty moje.... 
jakby nie patrzeć mam już dwie "budowy" na głowie... chyba założę własny dziennik..." Moje budowanie/odbudowywanie rdzolota"   :cool:  ...oj tu to by się działo...na czele ze ślubną  :Wink2:

----------


## djcezar

Witam
Napiszcie w jakim jesteście stadium roboty, kiedy zalewacie?
Pozdrawiam Dj_

----------


## lump praski

> Napisał glowac
> 
> Nadiu, a Ty co tak jedziesz po tej warszafce?
> mocne uprzedzenia?
> 
> w sumie to Wasz dziennik, więc nie mi się czepiać do Waszych poglądów, bo każdy ma do nich prawo.
> 
> tak czy siak kibicuje Wam, od czas u gdy pierwszy raz do niego zajrzałem.
> pozdrawiam  - Rodowity WARSZAWIAK - reprezentant 0-22  
> ...


O, cholera.......................  :big grin:  ............ale wiekszosc warszawiakow to przyjezdni.............  :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nadia z tymi pochlebstwami pod naszym adresem to chyba lekka przesada.


Już ja tam swoje wiem   :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Macie moze jakieś znajomości dot.hydraulików-chodzi o przyłącze kanalizacyjne z ulicy na posesje a byc może i rozprowadzenie rur kan.w fundamencie?



U kuzyna hydraulicy coś robili, popytam czy zadowolony i skrobnę ewentualnie do Was na pw   :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witam
> Napiszcie w jakim jesteście stadium roboty, kiedy zalewacie?
> Pozdrawiam Dj_



Nadal męczymy "deskowanie" jednocześnie ze zbrojeniem. Tak na zmianę. deskowania zostało kapichnę i całość od zewnątrz. Zbrojenie częściowo ułożone. Myślimy, że może za dwa tygodnie zalejemy strop. Jeszcze został słup przy wejściu i cholerna komora pod schodami - tyle że ciągle pada, woda wykopach się zbiera i mam wrażenie, że piasek działa jak drenaż zbiera wodę z całej działki   :Roll:  

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> O, cholera.......................  ............ale wiekszosc warszawiakow to przyjezdni.............


Ciii...   :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

Ponawiamy zaproszenie, całkiem poważnie.

Jeśli ktoś ma ochotę na spotkanie z nami, oględziny naszej budowy tudzież małych korepetycji ze zbrojenia ( i /lub z tego co do tej pory przerobiliśmy) to zapraszamy serdecznie w niedzielę od 11 do 16 na naszej budowie.

Stary się tak rozpędził, nie wiem czy stali starczy   :Roll:   :big grin:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

witam
bedziemy zobowiązani za ewent.cynk na hydraulików  :cool:  
netbet bawiłes sie w przeszłosci motorami?cos zona wspominała  :big grin:  
Co do korepetycji-chwilowo niestety nie mozemy sie wyrwac z domu bikos maj łajf kazała mi się  zabrac  za odswieżenie dwóch pokoi.Chcę  to zrobic jak najszybciej i miec swięty spokój  :big grin:  
P.S
chyba jescze przed ślubem obiecałem jej to malowanie...  :big grin:   :Lol:   :ohmy:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  

pozdro

----------


## netbet

> witam
> 
> netbet bawiłes sie w przeszłosci motorami?cos zona wspominała  
> 
> P.S
> chyba jescze przed ślubem obiecałem jej to malowanie...      
> 
> pozdro


ano bawiłem się, ale teraz ślubnej obiecałem ze w trakcie budowy nie kupię....motocykla  :cool:  . samochód to inna sprawa...

żebyś ty wiedział co ja naobiecywałem przed i po ślubie.... jakby to zebrać to jest materiał do rozwodu.  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  ... a na pewno do dobrej książki....

naobiecujesz... nic nie zrobisz.... przetrzymasz tydzień i masz spokój na miesiąc.  :Lol:   :Lol:   ( działa )

trzym sie.

----------


## Wilko

Netbet zamiast tych podkładek taniej bedzie podkładać kawałki z prętów żebrowanych 12.
Zbrojenie nie powinno leżeć  na deskach bo poźniej będzie widać druty od spodu.  :big grin:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

dlatego stosuje te podkładki żeby zbrojenie nie lezało bezpośrednio na szalunku  :big grin:   :Wink2:  
tak apropos jak zdejmiecie te szalunki to nie bedzie widac tych podkładek?

----------


## Nadiaart

> Netbet zamiast tych podkładek taniej bedzie podkładać kawałki z prętów żebrowanych 12.
> Zbrojenie nie powinno leżeć  na deskach bo poźniej będzie widać druty od spodu.


Zbrojenie leży tylko tymczasowo na deskach, do wiązania. Łatwiej podnieść całą kratę. Dzięki za spostrzegawczość.

Nawet jeśli wychodzi drożej na podkładkach to dla nas nie ma to znaczenia. Po prostu łatwiej jest wszystko ułożyć.

Dzięki   :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

> dlatego stosuje te podkładki żeby zbrojenie nie lezało bezpośrednio na szalunku   
> tak apropos jak zdejmiecie te szalunki to nie bedzie widac tych podkładek?


Dokładnie   :smile:  

Myślę, że nie będzie ich widać, pewnie Stary ma jakiś plan   :cool:  Ja na górę jeszcze nie wchodzę więc... się nie czepiam   :Wink2:

----------


## netbet

> Napisał Kasia i Marcin EZG
> 
> dlatego stosuje te podkładki żeby zbrojenie nie lezało bezpośrednio na szalunku   
> tak apropos jak zdejmiecie te szalunki to nie bedzie widac tych podkładek?
> 
> 
> Dokładnie   
> 
> Myślę, że nie będzie ich widać, pewnie Stary ma jakiś plan   Ja na górę jeszcze nie wchodzę więc... się nie czepiam



plan jest, siły są...nadzieja tyż że nie będzie tego widać....  :cool:

----------


## Wilko

Widać podkładki raczej będzie ale tynk je przykryje. Mają płaska stopkę i dlatego będzie je trochę trudniej przykryć tynkiem.  :sad:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Widać podkładki raczej będzie ale tynk je przykryje. Mają płaska stopkę i dlatego będzie je trochę trudniej przykryć tynkiem.


Też tak myślę. Co zrobić stary się uparł...  :Roll:  
Tak naprawdę to super sprawa bo: nic się nie przesunie, stoi równo i za 300 szt zapłaciliśmy 50 zł więc chyba niedrogo.  :smile:  Podstawki nie mają płaskiego dna, mają cztery stopki, takie malutkie.

----------


## arturromarr

A co za problem, że będzie je widać, zbrojenie musi się ma czymś podpierać i to "coś" zawsze będzie widać. Trudno, żeby zbrojenie na jakiejś wiszącej konstrukcji podwieszać.  Tynk wszystko przykryje i po sprawie.
Kiedyś się kawałki cegieł i gruzu podkładało , teraz wygodniejsze wynalazki są.

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

hej
tak przygladam sie waszemu zbrojeniu stropu i widze ze  druty mają takie podwyzszenie  ,schodek -niewiem jak to nazwac -czemu to ma słuzyć?  :big grin:  
Co do podpórek zbrojenia-nie ma co przesadzać z tym ze bedzie widac.Pełna profeska  :Wink2:  
P.S
a my wzielismy sie za przegląd betoniarki teścia  :cool:  
tylko wymienic dwa pasy klinowe i do przodu  :big grin:  
W sobotę jedziemy na zakupy...do metalexu  :Lol:   :big grin:   :cool:

----------


## netbet

wiec ten schodek to ..... zbrojenie jednokierunkowe stropu. to jest to cholerstwo co w dzienniku wyginam i sapie   :cool:   ( zdjęcia tego nie oddają, ale sapie jak wół )
służy to..... żeby się stop nie zwalił na łeb .  :Lol:   :Lol:  ..tak na marginesie... zbrojenie salonu jeszcze nie jest skończone... będą inne "ekstarsy" ..narożniki... balkon..... to jest dopiero "wydumka"

zajrzyjcie do projektu... jak macie terive  - to was to nie dotyczy - jak macie monolit - to GIT!!! *TO NAJLEPSZY STROP DO SAMOROBIENIA!!*
od momentu kiedy dotarliśmy do stropu, nie chciał  bym stanąć przed problemem wnoszenia terivy ..pustaków, przęseł.. na wysokość 3 m  :Evil: 


a tak na margiecie - ogłosiła moja ślubna datę zajęć praktycznych ze zbrojenia....i co?  :cool:   :cool:  

pozdro

NEtbet

----------


## Wilko

Terriva to pikuś a wnoszenie belek i pustaków to łatwizna.
Oczywiscie świetnie się przy tym wyrabia tężyzna fizyczna. Taka darmowa siłownia i jeszcze ile porzytecznego się robi  :big grin:

----------


## arturromarr

> jak macie monolit - to GIT!!! [b]TO NAJLEPSZY STROP DO SAMOROBIENIA


Ja się z tym nie zgadzam. (chyba że cały strop ma wykonać dokładnie jedna osoba)
Ja kładłem terivę praktycznie sam, tylko długie belki ktoś mi pomógł wciągnąć i całość była jak układanie klocków. Zero deskowania, minimalna ilość zbrojenia.
Nie chciałbym się szarpać z metrami desek i tonami stali do wiązania.
Ale jak to mówią: "każda sroczka swój ogonek chwali"   :smile: 

PS:
Słupek wygląda imponująco.

----------


## Nadiaart

> Napisał netbet
> 
> jak macie monolit - to GIT!!! [b]TO NAJLEPSZY STROP DO SAMOROBIENIA
> 
> 
> Ja się z tym nie zgadzam. (chyba że cały strop ma wykonać dokładnie jedna osoba)
> Ja kładłem terivę praktycznie sam, tylko długie belki ktoś mi pomógł wciągnąć i całość była jak układanie klocków. Zero deskowania, minimalna ilość zbrojenia.
> Nie chciałbym się szarpać z metrami desek i tonami stali do wiązania.
> Ale jak to mówią: "każda sroczka swój ogonek chwali"  
> ...



Widzisz my wolimy powrzucać dechy 5m niż nosić belki i pustaki terivy. Teriva w układaniu jest dużo prostsza, natomiast nam się wydaje że dużo dużo ciężej. Fakt, że  przy monolicie wiązania, liczenia i poziomowania jest sporo ale to taka odskocznia od noszenia ciężarów.
Terivy nie robiłam więc nie wiem i jak mówisz każda sroczka swój ogonek chwali.
Ogólnie: teriva jest łatwiejsza ale ciężka, monolit to dłubanina i nie każdy chce się za to wziąć, natomiast chyba lżej.

To co przemawia za monolitem:
jest cienki,
jest cichy

To co ma fantastycznego teriva:
łatwo się ją układa

Każdemu według potrzeb  :smile: 
W projekcie mieliśmy monolit, nie zmienialiśmy choć bardzo obawialiśmy się jego wykonania.

Słupek - w łikend się przekonamy czy dobrze go zalaliśmy

----------


## oleniek

No ten wróbel złapany "na samochód" - przyprawił mnie o atak śmiechu  :Lol:  

Ale jakaż to musiała być prędkość żeby go tak złapać  :cool:   i to jeszcze w takiej pozycji  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Do zobaczenia

----------


## kitaroo

Nadiaart poproszę o namiary na firmę od prętów :smile:  Mają własny transport?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nadiaart poproszę o namiary na firmę od prętów Mają własny transport?
> Pozdrawiam


Służę  :smile: 

http://www.metalex.com.pl/kontakt.htm

Mają własny transport.

Jeśli nadal zainteresowany jesteś "szkoleniem" ze zbrojenia to kontaktuj się z moim starym.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

hej
metalex ma własny transport-do Zgierza biorą 100zł
Własnie nam przywiezli pręty  :cool:   szybko i sprawnie wręcz od ręki  :big grin:   :big grin:  
Jak sie zagada to i rabacik dadzą  :Wink2:  
A propos -dzisiaj czasem wam rano ok.10 nie dowozili zbrojenia?
Bo akurat robili  kurs przed nami   gdzieś na Rąbień  :Wink2:   :cool:  

P.S
Zaczynam dzis po poludniu ciąc i wyginąć -w razie jakichkolwiek problemów zgłosze sie do was  jak tylko pozwoli na to czas  a ostatnio  kiepsko z nim :Wink2:        Zaczynam powoli dojrzewać do mysli o założeniu naszego dziennika budowy   :cool:   bo PNB juz ma byc po niedzieli  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
pozdro

----------


## kitaroo

> Napisał kitaroo
> 
> Nadiaart poproszę o namiary na firmę od prętów Mają własny transport?
> Pozdrawiam
> 
> 
> Służę 
> 
> http://www.metalex.com.pl/kontakt.htm
> ...


Serdeczne dzięki
Co do szkolenia to spróbuję najpierw sam, a jak nie to na pewno się skontaktuję.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

zapraszamy do obejrzenia naszego dziennika,jest to dopiero zalążek ale wierzymy że bedzie ciekawy   :big grin:  
Jak robicie ze macie takie duze zdjecia ??

----------


## arturromarr

> To co przemawia za monolitem:
> jest cichy


Niestety nie, mam nadzieję, że dacie na nim styropian i wylewkę, bo będzie wszystko słychać. Warstwa żelbetu nie jest materiałem dźwiękochłonnym.

PS:
zalety stropów według mojej statystyki:

monolit:
-podoba się ludziom którzy zdecydowali się na monolit.

Teriva
-podoba się ludziom którzy zdecydowali się na Terivę.

 :smile:

----------


## netbet

> Napisał Nadiaart
> 
> To co przemawia za monolitem:
> jest cichy
> 
> 
> 
> PS:
> zalety stropów według mojej statystyki:
> ...


... i mieli to w projektach.... i nie zmieniali....  :Lol:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

hej
 mamy b. wazne i istotne pytanie  :cool:  
Jakie szerokie ławy robiliście i jakie wymiary miały wasze zbrojenia ław???
Nasza ława w projekcie ma 60 cm ,architetka podaje ze zbrojenie ław tzn strzemiona  mają  mieć  25/25 cm +10cm na zakładke ,rozstaw co 25 cm.
Czy to jest wystarczajace,bo nasz kierbud mówi ze zbrojenie powinno byc szersze,teściu gada tak samo.
No i banie mam zrytą  :Evil:   :Mad:

----------


## netbet

to co w projekcie nijak sie ma z tym co my mamy pod ziemią.
u nas nie było w projekcie zbrojenia!! a jest   :cool:  .....ława miała wysokość 30 cm -.... ma 50   :cool:  

wiec: ( my tak mamy)
- ława 60 szeroka, 50 wysoka
- zazbrojona 25 x 25 z jarzemkami co 25 cm
...zbroić szerzej nie mam po co ..... i tak właśnie na tym zbrojeniu stawiasz ścianę 25 cm

na zrytą banie .... 0,5 ... no może 0,75 l i spox...   :cool:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

ja też na samy początku tak miałem ....teraz to już spox... jak wyjdzie tak będzie ( nie mówie o zbrojeniu stropu - tam akurat ma być tak jak sobie życzy KB i projekt )


*z teściem się nie dyskutuje!!!!* przeskaluj miarkę !! albo odetnij pierwsze 10 cm ... przyłóż do zbrojenia i pokarz ze masz 35 cm   :Lol:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

a rodzaj gleby ma jakies znaczenie ,czy robic szersze czy węższe zbrojenie?
U nas jest dosyć podmokły teren.
No i kierownik mówi ze jak ława ma 60 cm szer to zbrojenie powinno miec minimum  40 cm szer.
zrobiłem 5 beleczek i  szlag mnie trafia na mysl że bede musiał je rozcinać i przerabiać  :Evil:

----------


## netbet

chcesz pogadać o podmokłości terenu??  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  
u nas w tej chwili woda w studni stoi ok. 0,6 -1m pod powierzchnią gruntu.... ot taki ekstrasik....gleba - glina!

niespecjalnie dyskutowałem z KB na temat zbrojenia - kazał 25/25 co 25 to chyba wie co mówi - jestem święcie przekona o jego racji i ufam mu w 1000 % - facet z ogromnym doświadczeniem, ogromną wiedzą o konstrukcji, obciążeniach i naprężeniach wew.
jedyne co zmieniliśmy to wysokość ławy - przy oryginale 30 cm i takim zbrojeniu była szansa ze popęka... mamy wysokość 50cm i spokój.... dokopałem  się tam w tym roku to wiem... ( podkop pod wejście wody )

jak to się mówi - ile KB tyle racji....ja bym zostawił... bo porozcinanie tego zajmie tyle samo czasu co wiązanie....
nie pytałeś KB jak ma wyglądać zbrojenie przed jego powiązaniem?? ja tam zapytałem......coby mieć pewność....

zresztą - u nas kolejność prac jest następująca dla poszczególnych etapów:
- wertowanie projektu
- ocena szans na wykonanie
- wycena materiałów
- jak czegoś nie wiem, albo nie rozumiem ( jak często czytasz projekty budowlane - ja pierwszy raz w zyciu ) to tel do KB ... i wszystko jasne !!
- po "odrobieniu" lekcji np. z zbrojenia, z szalowania,  - zaczynamy prace
- .... i pozostaje dłubanie

nie zdarzyło mi się zmienić kolejność.... bo to koszty i stres

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

fakt,troche sie pospieszylismy z tym wiązaniem belek.Ale pytałem naszej pani architekt ze 3 razy jaki wymiar mają miec strzemiona -mowiła 25 na 25 cm.Takie zrobiłem
Pozniej jak juz podpisalismy papier z naszym kierownikiem zaczelismy rozmowe o tych belkach to on na to ze muszą byc szersze  :Confused:  
Powiem w tajemnicy ze jednak  wierze kierownikowi niż architektowi .Koles to starszy pan który robi w tym fachu ze 30 lat.
A co do teścia  -tyle ma żeby sobie pogadac hehe  :cool:  
Własnei zaraz idziemy do naszego KB( po sąsiedzku mieszka  :cool:   ) zeby podjac ostateczną diecezję na temat belek.

----------


## kitaroo

Net jak mniemam nie masz zbyt wielkiego doświadczenia w budowlance i stąd moje pytanie... SKĄD CZERPIESZ WIEDZĘ?!?!?!?!
Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

kitaro - nie pytaj o wiedzę a o siłę   :cool:  .... bo to wszystko jest cholernie ciężkie!

a tak na poważnie - masz rację - ta inwestycja to moje pierwsze budowanie - przed jej rozpoczęciem cegły, zbrojenia etc. widywałem tylko na zdjęciach.

wiedza pochodzi z :
- projektu budowlanego ( trzeba niestety umieć czytać te cholerne rysunki ) dla mnie teraz to jest nie projekt a instrukcja budowy domu  :Lol:  
- tego forum!  ... jak sie dobrze pogrzebie i odsieje ziarno od plew to można znaleźć cenne info... niezastąpione są dzienniki... skoro widzisz jak mają to zrobione inni - znaczy u nas ma być tak samo.
- KB.  to ten facet jest dla mnie skarbnicą wiedzy tajemnej ... tej której nie wyczytasz nigdzie. mam to szczęście że nasz KB to nie ludek który wpada na budowę od czasu do czasu i kontaktu z nim żadnego, a człowiek do którego jak zadzwonię i zapytam o cokolwiek to mam pewność ze mi odpowie ...ba - albo nawet rysunki podeśle.   :cool:  

a propos naszego KB - jak zaczynaliśmy i miał objąć kierownictwo u nas i dowiedział sie ze będziemy budować sami .... miał wątpliwości.... teraz słysze od niego " Panie A... - pan sobie z tym nie poradzi... eee... "

do tego wszystkiego jestem prawie przekonany że przy takim "naszym" budowaniu  należy mieć jakieś.... jakiekolwiek  wykształcenie techniczne....bo nie jestem pewien czy ludzie z ogólnym poradzą sobie z dok. tech. ... 
taki przykład: M12 x 1,25 - co to?

pozdrawiam 
NETbet

p.s. jak skończę ten dom to za porady będę pobierał kase! - taki żarcik...  :cool:

----------


## Wilko

Netbet z konstrukcja dachu też sobie poradzicie.
Od czego ma się znajomych z forum :Smile:

----------


## netbet

..no tak - przepraszam *Wilko* - zapomniałem.  :oops:  

masz racje - ludzie z forum dozo podpowiadają....jak robić, czym...to cenne uwagi 

jak juz sie wybudujemy to ich wszystkich zaproszę na browca - w końcu mamy w projekcie CDZP ...i pobalujemy ... tak z czwartku na wtorek    :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool: 


co do dachu to zaczynam wymiękać.... nie ze względu na konstrukcję, a nachylenie ( 45 stopni  :ohmy:  ) no i wysokość ( 8,60 kalenica    :ohmy:   :ohmy:   )
jak pizne ze stropu - to 3 m i sie "może" połamie
jak pizne z dachu - to sie na pewno połamie a "może" przeżyje
jak pizne z kalenicy - ..... nie ma "może" - jest pewnik!    :Roll:  

pozdrawiam życzliwe osoby
NETbet

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

fakt-ponad 8 metrów robi swoje   :cool:   pozostaje tylko kielich na odwagę i do przodu  :Wink2:  
co do naszych belek- KB zarządził 40X25 i kropka,Traktuję tamte 5 belek 25x25 jako ćwiczenia praktyczne  :big grin:   :Roll:  
Jutro przychodzi do nas geodeta  :big grin:   :big grin:   :Wink2:  
 :big tongue:   :big tongue:  pozdro

----------


## netbet

z KB się niespecjalnie da dyskutować..( przynajmniej z moim - za co go bardzo cenie )
co do wysokości.... no jest niemała - ale mam cieśli którzy mi powiedzieli za postawienie więźby 3 tys... wiec chyba odpuszcze..

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

to gdzie ten CZAT???  :Wink2:  
ja też siedze w domu ,nie porobie sobie dziś ,trawe miałem zgolic OSTATNI raz  :cool:  .Moja małża śpi...  :cry:   :Confused: ehh. Do castoramy zaraz ją wyciągne.
Ale od jutra mam urlop...3 dni  :Wink2:  troche nadgonie robote z teściem.
U was też tyle komarów, no u nas to już przegięcie.  :Evil:  
pozdro

----------


## netbet

..czat..czat..piłem bronka i sie zamysliłem...

----------


## netbet

u nas komarów niet - nie wiem jak to mozliwe... mamy rów melioracyjny w granicy...  :Roll:  

tia.... ja miałem nadgonić w weekend... ale jade nad "wielką wodę" bałtycką  coby odebrać slubną ze wywczasów... i lipa - samo sie nie zrobi...

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

ludzie żyją... piwko...ehh  :Wink2:  

dzisiaj zgłosiłem w starostwie  rozpoczecie budowy,od 5 sierpnia mozna na legalu zaczynac  :Wink2:  
gdzie kupowaliście tablice informacyjną?Ciekawe czy w castorami sie oplaca.
Skad bedzie brac beton na strop, i ewent jaka cena ?
 u nas też jest rów melioracyjnyw okolicy  :Confused:   hehe
 A my w sobotę znów jedziemy na wesele do rodziny do Białej Podlaski ehh..

----------


## netbet

tablicę to byle gdzie... zaoszczędzisz może 5 zyla...
beton to co innego.... mamy stałego dostawcę.... od nas bierz chyba 210 za m3..bez vat   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  
info na priv przeslę....

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

oka to poprosze na priv .namiar,
pytałem w Zgierzu o beton-ok230zł za metr tylko chyba B15.

ok narka ,małża wstała ,jade do casto.  :big grin:   :big tongue:

----------


## arturromarr

> co do dachu to zaczynam wymiękać.... nie ze względu na konstrukcję, a nachylenie ( 45 stopni  ) no i wysokość ( 8,60 kalenica      )
> jak pizne ze stropu - to 3 m i sie "może" połamie
> jak pizne z dachu - to sie na pewno połamie a "może" przeżyje
> jak pizne z kalenicy - ..... nie ma "może" - jest pewnik!    
> NETbet


Na naszej budowie robiłem wszystko sam oprócz właśnie więźby, co nie znaczy że nie spędziłem miesiąca czasu na dachu robiąc pokrycie.
Tak naprawdę konstrukcje dachu też planowałem robić sam, ale na szczęście teście rzucili groszem (pokłony) i zawitała do nas jedyna jak dotąd ekipa. Na szczęście bo uwinęli się w dwa dni z tym co jak bym robił miesiąc a zima była za pasem.
Powiem ci, że jak pierwszy raz wlazłem na kalenicę to złapałem się z całych sił krokwi (nawet mamy tak nie trzymałem jak mnie zostawiała pierwszy raz w przedszkolu ) i myślałem:
1 Chyba mi odbiło, że chcę robić dach,
2 Jak stąd teraz zejść,
3. Czy boli jak się "schodzi" spadając z dachu.

Natomiast na koniec kładzenia pokrycia spacerowałem na dachu 45 stopni prawie jak po trawniku.
Generalnie cieszę się, że więźbę robili fachowcy, bo chociaż wiedzę miałem to nie wiem kto by mi pomógł wciągać belki, a poza tym wszystko wyszło równiutko i łatwiej było kłaść dalsze pokrycie.
Na dachu najważniejsze to nie popaść w rutynę a strach to największy przyjaciel człowieka, dzięki niemu tylko nie zleciałem, bo z czasem człowiek robi się zbyt pewny siebie.

PS:
Pozdrawiam i zazdroszczę schodów bo my ich nie robiliśmy przy stropie i teraz ciągle drabina się na górę wchodzi.

----------


## netbet

*arturromarr*.... a gdzie ty zapodziałeś swój dziennik???   szukam... szukam....

chyba czas na niego..... daj no jakieś zdjęcia....


pozdro
NETbet

----------


## jarook

Witam. 
Również samodzielnie buduję swój dom i z ogromną chęcią oraz radością czytam wasz dziennik. Jest gdzie podptrzeć co nieco, jak i podziwiać. Moje pytanie jest następujące... kiedy nadrobicie zaległości w waszym dzienniku???   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witam. 
> Również samodzielnie buduję swój dom i z ogromną chęcią oraz radością czytam wasz dziennik. Jest gdzie podptrzeć co nieco, jak i podziwiać. Moje pytanie jest następujące... kiedy nadrobicie zaległości w waszym dzienniku???       
> 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie.



Witam 

Dziękuję w swoim a szczególnie i imieniu mojego małża. Całe to zamieszanie z budową zawdzięczam mężowi. I to jemu tak naprawdę oddaję wszystkie pochwały i sama chylę czoła nad jego pracą i wytrwałością.  :Roll:  

Ja jestem tylko: trzymaczem (trzymaj dechę, równo - mówiłem), podajnikiem (podaj śruby), księgową (daj na beton, ile to my jeszcze mamy), masażystą, lekarzem, fotografem i małym architektem - uwielbiam zmieniać  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

I tylko czasem coś skrobnę w dzienniku, o tak, nieśmiało   :smile:  

Zaległości nadrobię. Postaram się jeszcze dziś. Od trzech dni walczę ze zbrojeniem schodów tzn ja trzymam pręty, mój mąż walczy   :oops:   :Lol:  


Miło, że podoba się nasze "dzieło" 



Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## lump praski

Wow !    :ohmy:  

Misterna, koronkowa robota......gratulacje  !    :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Wow !    
> 
> Misterna, koronkowa robota......gratulacje  !


...eeee.. *lumpie*.... ty nie podziwiaj tylko zacznij coś budować!!  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

koronkowa robota, gipiurki, komeżki, szatki, serwetki i takie tam duperele wyrabiam wieczorami i wstawiam do cepelii....   :cool:  

fajnie cie widzieć w komentarzach   :cool: 
pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

widze że nie próznujecie ,gruba robota  :big grin:   :Wink2:  
ja wrzuce u nas  zdjecia w niedziele jak bedzie czas,bo postepy ogromne  :cool:  pozdro  :cool:

----------


## aneoli

Witam!

         Bardzo Was podziwiam, gratuluję wytrwałości i uporu. My równeż sami będziemy budować tzn. z pomocą członków rodziny. Życzę Wam powodzenia w dalszym budowaniu! Trzymam kciuki! :smile:   :big grin:

----------


## lump praski

> Napisał lump praski
> 
> Wow !    
> 
> Misterna, koronkowa robota......gratulacje  !   
> 
> 
> ...eeee.. *lumpie*.... ty nie podziwiaj tylko zacznij coś budować!!     
> 
> ...


Oszalales !  

My jestesmy humanisci !    

Moja wiedza konczy sie na odroznieniu deski od cegly.     :big grin: 

I podobno Krakow sie trzyma bo w XIV  wieku do zaprawy dodawano bialko kurze.....o !    :big grin: 

Poza tym zawsze tu bylam - spytaj sie wlasnej slubnej zony.

----------


## Nadiaart

> Poza tym zawsze tu bylam - spytaj sie wlasnej slubnej zony.


Zawsze  Cię miło widzieć u nas  :big grin:  ( jak i wszystkie inne lumpy  :Wink2: )   :big grin:  


Ja też nie wiedziałam co to gwóźdź i cała ta reszta ale od roku muszę to wiedzieć - stary pyta  :Confused:  

I coraz gorsze zadaje pytania   :Confused:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witam!
> 
>          Bardzo Was podziwiam, gratuluję wytrwałości i uporu. My równeż sami będziemy budować tzn. z pomocą członków rodziny. Życzę Wam powodzenia w dalszym budowaniu! Trzymam kciuki!


Witaj

Dzięki  :oops:  

Wam też się uda, wierzę - nam jakoś idzie.



Pozdrawiam

----------


## lump praski

Czy ja wiem........nie jestem przekonana, ze chce mieszkac na stale wlasnie w Polsce......chyba tu jest najwiekszy problem.....bo trzeba miec to przekonanie zeby zabrac sie za budowe ......szczerze mowiac to jestem gotowa sprzedac ziemie i wyniesc sie gdzies w bardziej przyjazne miejsce - klimatycznie i kulturowo.

Wam idzie doskonale  !    I wiedzialam, ze tak bedzie !    :big grin: 

Jestescie fan-tas-tycz-ni !

----------


## arturromarr

Powiem Wam , że przygotowujcie się po malutku na kilka (ew. , ..naście) metrów sześciennych szczęścia.
Powiem z własnego doświadczenie, że zalanie stropu, chociaż przygodami (zabrakło betonu+zamknięta betoniarnia=dolewanie ręczne) to była największa radocha na budowie.

----------


## Wilko

NAdia powiedz staremu żeby połapał deseczkami te deski od szalunku schodów na środku żeby przy zalewaniu nie zrobiły Ci się łukowe stopnie.  :big grin:

----------


## Wilko

Ale strop Pierwsza klasa. Co ja mówię extra klasa.  :big grin:  
Nie zapomnijcie o solidnych słupkach wychodzących ze stropu pod wieniec i murłaty.

----------


## BetaGreta

Podziwiam Was.
Jesteście wielcy.
Mój wkład w budowę to zaizolowanie fundamentów dysperbitem.

----------


## kitaroo

Nadia zwróć uwagę swemu małżowi, że strasznie marnotrawi drut wiązałkowy  :big grin:  
A tak n marginesie... Kupowałem w/w drut w Metalexie po 4.26 zł/kg i mi ciutkę brakło, więc poszedłem do Rolnika (zanjący Kanzas będą wiedzieli o co chodzi) i dokupiłem. Jak przyszło do płacenia to okazało się że cena 1 kg wynosi 8 zł/kg ... Taniej byłoby pojechać do Antoniewa po te 2 kg  :sad:  
P. S. Dzięki za namiar na stal zbrojeniową, super obsługa, dowóz max na drugi dzień
Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

> NAdia powiedz staremu żeby połapał deseczkami te deski od szalunku schodów na środku żeby przy zalewaniu nie zrobiły Ci się łukowe stopnie.



...spoko* Wilko* - pamiętam... tylko ich teraz nie przybiłem coby zdjęcia ładnie wyszły   :big grin:   :big grin: 

NETbet

----------


## netbet

> Ale strop Pierwsza klasa. Co ja mówię extra klasa.  
> Nie zapomnijcie o solidnych słupkach wychodzących ze stropu pod wieniec i murłaty.



jak na pierwszy mój strop monolit  w życiu ...i pierwsze schody zbrojone to chyba nie najgorzej wyszło... jest kilka detali zbrojeniowych  które bym zmienił w stosunku do projektu... ale co tam - oszczędzić 100 kg stali i zawracać sobie tym dupe - bez sensu

o rdzeniach nie zapomniałem - tylko ich jeszcze nie ma - ale będą... spoko *Wilko* - dzięki za czujność  :cool:   :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

> Nadia zwróć uwagę swemu małżowi, że strasznie marnotrawi drut wiązałkowy


marnotrawi bo go stać!!  :big grin:   :big grin:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  

ni ma ekip - zero kosztów
ni ma poprawek - zero kosztów
ni ma piwa na budowie   :big grin:   - tu akurat z kosztami bym sie nie liczył, ale - zero kosztów
ni ma odpadu ze stali - zero kosztów
( z tego co pozostało ukręcę jakieś cudo i oddam do cepelii za straszne piniondzory jako dzieło artysty ludowego - a co , przecież buduję prawie na wiosce .... takie NEtbet'owe wariacje n/t stali i rozmyślania nad jestestwem, istotą i materią.... chwyci tytuł??? )

... wiec se tne ten drucik jak popadnie... a niech mnie coś kosztuje dużo... jak innych    ..a co!!  :cool:   :cool:  


pozdro
NEtbet

----------


## netbet

> Powiem Wam , że przygotowujcie się po malutku na kilka (ew. , ..naście) metrów sześciennych szczęścia.
> Powiem z własnego doświadczenie, że zalanie stropu, chociaż przygodami (zabrakło betonu+zamknięta betoniarnia=dolewanie ręczne) to była największa radocha na budowie.



radocha to jest teraz....i pewnie będzie przy zalewaniu... wstępnie sie policzyłem i wyszło mi 21 m3 betonu   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  ... dużo cholera, ale liczyłem po piffku....  :Lol:  

mam nadzieję z e u nas "takich" przygód nie będzie.... oj.. oj... mam nadzieję ze ta cała misterna konstrukcja wytrzyma masę betonu i sie nie spierdzieli na parter....   :cool:   :Confused:   :cool:  

pozdro
NEtbet

----------


## Nadiaart

> Podziwiam Was.
> Jesteście wielcy.
> Mój wkład w budowę to zaizolowanie fundamentów dysperbitem.


A co się przejmujesz. Ja ciasta nie upiekę a stary mła ostatnio mi wmawia, że zmywać nie umie.   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Nadiaart

*kitaroo*

Tego drutu to poszło już tyle.... że bunkier by już ukręcił   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  Ostatnio mnie pyta: Masz dychę? Bo ja mam piątkę to będzie jakieś 5 kg drutu.... ja z nim nie wytrzymam  :Wink2: 
A i stali brakło jakichś 6 prętów 12mm.   :Confused:  Gdzieś się zapodziało   :ohmy:   :Wink2:  Powkręcał i zwala na architektów, że źle policzyli i na balkon brakło. Albo nie chce mi balkonu zrobić   :Confused:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

czyli jak mówi przysłowie -" szukać 6 prętów fi12 w stogu siana" hahah  :cool:   :big grin:   :Wink2:

----------


## arturromarr

> radocha to jest teraz....i pewnie będzie przy zalewaniu... wstępnie sie policzyłem i wyszło mi 21 m3 betonu    ... dużo cholera, ale liczyłem po piffku....


Z tym betonem to jest problem, podobno betoniarnie są często nieuczciwe.
Ja liczyłem bardzo skrupulatnie strop (fakt, że terive trudniej) a zabrakło nam na wylanie prawie całego pomieszczenia, nie mogłem się aż tak machnąć nawet po dwóch piwkach. Lejemy połowę, a operator mówi, że już mało, zdębiałem.
Druga wiadomość dnia to, że to ich ostatni kurs i betonu niet.
Całe szczęście, że rodziny trochę było, paleta cementu u sąsiada i resztki piasku więc dolaliśmy ręcznie, masakra.
Z tego złego doświadczenia polecam dobrze wybadać betoniarnie i brać ranne kursy tak , by była szansa pojechać po dodatkowy beton.
Temat był wałkowany na necie, jeden gość pisał , że lał na parterem i brakło mu 2m3 więc na identyczne piętro zamówił odrazu więcej i co się okazało, zostało mu te 2m3.

PS:
Naszego dziennika ze świecą trzeba szukać w dodatku w stogu siana (niebezpieczne), a w zaufaniu powiem, że go zwyczajnie nie ma. Leniwy jestem i tyle.   :smile:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

no gdzie te foty ,gdzie zbrojenie balkonu?? Szybciutko wrzucajcie?
pozdro

----------


## kitaroo

Nadia ile kosztuje Was 1 wizyta Kierbuda? Na PW żeby nie robić reklamy  :Wink2:

----------


## djcezar

Widze, że fajnie to Wam idzie,
ja osobiście nie dopieszczałem  zbrojenia stropu, to nie jest konkurs piekności, szkoda czasu, i tak to wszystko w beton.
Teraz jestem na etapie wieńców na ściance kolankowej i ekipa od dachu pod koniec sierpnia przychodzi.
Ale powiem z biegiem czasu, że zapał samodzielnej budowy mija z czasem.
Po prostu nie chce mi sie juz, a tak mało zostało i wcale nie jest to męczące.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

kurde ,kiedy my bedziemy robic strop...  :sad:   :Confused:  
zapraszam do nas ,zobaczcie nasze postepy,tyranie straszne ale co tam  :Wink2:

----------


## kitaroo

> Zrewanżował się znalazł bloczki za 2,6 zł z transportem. Punktualni, aż za bardzo (zawsze są dzień wcześniej  )


Poproszę o namiary...
Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

poleciało...  :cool:   :cool:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

a ja mam  bloczki po 2,50  :big grin:   transport gratis bo blisko Zgierza  :Wink2:

----------


## kitaroo

Firma polecana przez NetBet'a jest z Kanzas, więc transport ja z kolei mam gratis  :cool:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Pan Roman

Szacun, zbrojenie tego stropu to dzieło sztuki - aż szkoda że trzeba to zalać tą szarą mazią  :smile:  Mam projekt z tej samej pracowni - też strop monolit, z zalewaniem stropu to najważniejszą rzeczą jest siła chłopa do rozgarniania i pieszczenia całości. Kolejność zalewania - taka żeby dało się wyjść po wyprowadzeniu schodów - i jeden człowiek "dedykowany schodom" podczas zalewania. Dacie radę - z tego co pamiętam u nas nie dowiązywali balkonu ale zaparli stemple "do" budynku. Aha - już po wszystkim - przy polewaniu dobrze położyć folię - wolniej wysycha, jeśli nie wszędzie to chociaż na łączeniu balkonu i stropu. Powodzenia.
Pozdrawiam
PR

----------


## arturromarr

Zalane już, czy nie?
Przejeżdżałem ostatnio obok Was i patrzyłem, ale z dlaek wiechy widac nie było.   :smile:

----------


## marjucha

> Szacun, zbrojenie tego stropu to dzieło sztuki - aż szkoda że trzeba to zalać tą szarą mazią  Mam projekt z tej samej pracowni - też strop monolit, z zalewaniem stropu to najważniejszą rzeczą jest siła chłopa do rozgarniania i pieszczenia całości. Kolejność zalewania - taka żeby dało się wyjść po wyprowadzeniu schodów - i jeden człowiek "dedykowany schodom" podczas zalewania. Dacie radę - z tego co pamiętam u nas nie dowiązywali balkonu ale zaparli stemple "do" budynku. *Aha - już po wszystkim - przy polewaniu dobrze położyć folię - wolniej wysycha*, jeśli nie wszędzie to chociaż na łączeniu balkonu i stropu. Powodzenia.
> Pozdrawiam
> PR


Przypuszczam, że z szybkością wysychania problemu nie będzie bo to już jesień.
Co do kolejności zalewania:
u mnie zaczęliśmy od balkonu i powoli szliśmy wzdłuż budynku.
Schody robiliśmy na dwa rzuty tzn. zaraz na początku daliśmy część betonu na szalunki schodowe, żeby trochę związało, a drugą część, gdy już do niej doszliśmy, czyli po jakiejś godzinie, po przyjeździe drugiej gruchy.
Widzę, że szalunki wieńca już porządnie poskręcane, ale proponuje się zastanowić, czy nie lepiej na tym etapie przerobić to tak, aby pręt gwintowany pomiędzy szalunkami był wpuszczony w cienką rurkę plastikową, tak aby można go było później odzyskać poprzez łatwe wybicie młotkiem.
Tak jest łatwiej niż później skakać ze szlifierką i obcinać wystające końcówki.
U mnie się to sprawdziło, a pręty przydały się np. do mocowania szalunków wieńca ścianki kolankowej.
Generalnie zbrojenie bardzo ładnie wykonane.
Proponuję też sprawdzić podparcie szalunku od spodu, bo w czasie betonowania czasu na to będzie.
Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia

----------


## netbet

> Zalane już, czy nie?
> Przejeżdżałem ostatnio obok Was i patrzyłem, ale z dlaek wiechy widac nie było.


przejechać koło nas i ne wjechać - byś siem wstydził    :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool:  a fee...
wiechy nie widać... boś był za daleko!!! słabość oczuff  - do dottore czas 
 :cool:   :cool:  jakbyś podjechał bliżej ( tak aby cię psy i wilcy nie capnęły ) tobyś obaczył....


pozdor 
NETbet'oniar

----------


## netbet

> Szacun, zbrojenie tego stropu to dzieło sztuki - aż szkoda że trzeba to zalać tą szarą mazią  Mam projekt z tej samej pracowni - też strop monolit, z zalewaniem stropu to najważniejszą rzeczą jest siła chłopa do rozgarniania i pieszczenia całości. Kolejność zalewania - taka żeby dało się wyjść po wyprowadzeniu schodów - i jeden człowiek "dedykowany schodom" podczas zalewania. Dacie radę - z tego co pamiętam u nas nie dowiązywali balkonu ale zaparli stemple "do" budynku. Aha - już po wszystkim - przy polewaniu dobrze położyć folię - wolniej wysycha, jeśli nie wszędzie to chociaż na łączeniu balkonu i stropu. Powodzenia.
> Pozdrawiam
> PR


..i w związku z tym "dziełem sztuki" odwlekam zalewanie   :cool:   aż szkoda....tak jest "fajnie" a po betonie będzie "szaro" ...i może mocno??  :ohmy:  

pozdor
NETbet

----------


## Nadiaart

Witam. 






> Przypuszczam, że z szybkością wysychania problemu nie będzie bo to już jesień.



Szczerze nie spodziewałam się, natomiast dzięki za odwiedziny i jeszcze większe dzięki za podpowiedzi z których skorzystamy. 
Mam nadzieję, że nie damy się zwariować i wsio pójdzie jak należy.
Lekko jestem przerażona.    :ohmy: 

Również pozdrawiam

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

trzymamy kciuki,na bank sie nie zawali  a zrestartować zawsze się można   :cool:   :big tongue:   :Wink2:     pozdro

----------


## MAJRA

*Nadia, Netbet* jesteście *DEBEŚCIAKI*  :big grin: 

Superrr, gratulujemy efektu i wytrwałości  :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

> *Nadia, Netbet* jesteście *DEBEŚCIAKI* 
> 
> Superrr, gratulujemy efektu i wytrwałości



Boże, dzięki ale zdychamy tera.    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## majki

Jesteście DEBEŚCIAKI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nieźle zalaliście formę ...   :cool:  
Ale ja jestem fanem tego zdjęcia   :oops:   I bardzo dobrze, że od tyłu   :Lol:   :Wink2:   :oops:  




> Przepraszam, że od tyłu ale nie było czasu na pozowanie


... mam nadzieję, że Twój chłop mnie nie zabije ...   :Roll:   :oops:   :Wink2:  

serdecznie pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## millid

normalnie jak rzadko coś piszę tak teraz muszę   :big grin:  chociaż słów mi brak  :ohmy:  z podziwu oczywiście  :big grin:   chylę czoło do samej ziemi, debeściaki to przy Was małe pikusie!!! 
śledzę Wasz dziennik od początku, i przjejeżdżałam koło Was nie raz  :big grin:   :big grin:  i zawsze podziwiałam nawet miałam wstąpić kiedyś ale jakoś tak nie wyszło...  :Confused:   (mieszkam w kochanówce) no w każdym razie szacun WIELKI jesteście największe debeściaki na świecie !!!!

----------


## Iwona Sudol

Chylę czoła i dalej podziwiam  :big grin:   :big grin:  

Pozdrawiam   :big grin:

----------


## Pan Roman

Był Szacun  - jest Podziw  :smile:  to teraz 28 dni na regenerację i ogarnięcie bezmiaru sukcesu. Ale jak czytam Wasze zapiski to za 28 dni może być już więźba  :smile:  Jeszcze raz gratuluję (i zazdroszczę kondycji po cichu  :big grin:  )
Pozdrawiam
PR

----------


## netbet

> Jesteście DEBEŚCIAKI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Nieźle zalaliście formę ...   
> Ale ja jestem fanem tego zdjęcia    I bardzo dobrze, że od tyłu     
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> ...




..ty to uważaj.... bo ja po takim budowaniu mam łapy jak Conan ...i jak cię złapię to złamię w trzech najgrubszych miejscach..  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 

( a w zyciu nie sądziłem ze moja ślubna będzie miała TAK dobre zdjęcie!  :cool:   )

pozdro
NETbet - MĄŻ JEDYNY SWOJEJ SŁAWNEJ ŻONY  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## majki

... ja nawet nie startuję ... znasz moje "warunki" ...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Wink2:  

pozdrawiam Sławnego i Sławną   :cool:  
majki

----------


## arturromarr

Brawo.
Pamiętam zalewnie naszego stropu i chyba dokładnie wiem co teraz czujecie.  :smile: 
Ulga, że nic się nie zawaliło jest niesamowita, co?
Gruby macie ten strop, taki w projekcie był.
Jak najwięcej polewajcie strop, upałów już może nie ma , ale od tego teraz zależy jego przyszła wytrzymałość.
Ja po tygodniu już nie wytrzymałem i zabrałem się za murowanie góry.

PS:
Zalewaliśmy w podobnym momencie, do zimy był prowizoryczny dach (same płyty OSB), ciekawe z jakim stanem zamkniecie sezon.   :smile: 

Pozdrawiam i życzę długiej i ciepłej jesieni, (sobie też)  :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

Ehm,ehm

Ja bardzo chciałam wszystkim Wam *serdecznie podziękować* i oczywiście każdemu z osobna. Dziękuję za rady, sugestie, opinie, krytykę (to nas wzmacnia) i kciuki to dzięki nim idzie do przodu nasza budowa. Dziękuję Wam bardzo, bardzo.   :smile:  

Specjalne i osobne podziękowania dla mojego Strego i brata. Bez Was panowie bałabym się nawet pomyśleć o budowie. Niestety ja tylko słaba płeć jestem.  :Wink2: 

A przed Tobą mój drogi małżonku chylę czoła. I tak jak inni za wiwatuję: Jesteś DEBEŚCIAK!!!  :cool: 


P.S Nawet nie sądziłam że mam takie tyły   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Nadiaart

> normalnie jak rzadko coś piszę tak teraz muszę   chociaż słów mi brak  z podziwu oczywiście   chylę czoło do samej ziemi, debeściaki to przy Was małe pikusie!!! 
> śledzę Wasz dziennik od początku, i przjejeżdżałam koło Was nie raz   i zawsze podziwiałam nawet miałam wstąpić kiedyś ale jakoś tak nie wyszło...   (mieszkam w kochanówce) no w każdym razie szacun WIELKI jesteście największe debeściaki na świecie !!!!



W takim razie zapraszam w każdy łikend, non stop orka   :big grin:  
Daj cynk na pw to się jakoś ustawimy   :big grin:  


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nadiaart

> PS:
> Zalewaliśmy w podobnym momencie, do zimy był prowizoryczny dach (same płyty OSB), ciekawe z jakim stanem zamkniecie sezon.  
> 
> Pozdrawiam i życzę długiej i ciepłej jesieni, (sobie też)


Chciałabym Ci powiedzieć że będzie to sso z deskowanym dachem i papą ale... już chyba nie zdążymy przed mrozami  :cry:  

Również życzę ciepłej jesieni. Sobie życzę już ciepłej zimy   :smile:  


P.S Jak to przejeżdża i nie wejdzie? A to nie ładnie, oj nie

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

jakbym sam budował to na bank  w takim czasie tyle nie zrobibymł co wy,nawet chyba nie podjąłbym sie takiego wyzwania.
ok dosyć podlizywania się
 :big grin: 
na tym forum rządzi strop monolityczny  :big tongue:  więc nie bede pisał nic o stropach teriva ponieważ... są dobre hehe  :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:   :big tongue:  
pozdrawiają popki teriviarze  :cool:

----------


## arturromarr

Nie ma co czekać tylko jechać w górę.   :smile: 
Jestem ciekawy jak będzie wasz domek się prezentował z dachem, a wy nie?

----------


## majki

Hejka

Jak widzcie nie utrafi się z cegłami ... Ja mam akurat negatywne zdanie o Kozłowicach. Też kupowane w "czasach kryzysu", nierówne były ... dokładnie jak teraz opisujecie te owczary ...
Ale murarze wymurowali, z jednej strony tynk, z drugiej styro. Nie widać. I w murze jakoś już mocniejsze są   :Wink2:  

pozdowienia, majki

----------


## netbet

a u nas murarz sie buntuje i twierdzi ze to to jest strasznym gów... i sie strasznie narobi jak zacznie wybierać tylko te dobre  - marnowanie czasu i sił murarza   :Evil:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## kitaroo

> a u nas murarz sie buntuje i twierdzi ze to to jest strasznym gów... i sie strasznie narobi jak zacznie wybierać tylko te dobre  - marnowanie czasu i sił murarza


Masz na myśli Kozłowice czy Owczary?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wilko

NETBET współczuję takiego badziewia jako materiału. Ciekaw jestem jak wam pójdzie z reklamacją. Niech sobie zabierają to gó....o i sami z niego domy stawiaja.

----------


## netbet

no fakt - partia Owczar tą co dostałem to kibel - na 210 pustaków popękanych jest prawie 50 szt   :Evil:   jakość...
jestem juz umówiony z przedstawicielem hurtowni i fabryki na jutro - reklamacja zgłoszona i przyjęta... tylko kur.... czas mi ucieka i to mnie najbardziej denerwuje.. mamy zrobić jeszcze wieniec, zbrojenia, szalunki ...to co dało sie wmurować zostało postawione reszta - jako tłuczeń na drogę...  :cool:  

poczekam co powiedzą....

pozdro
NEtbet'jakościowy

----------


## kitaroo

Szczerze mówiąc to jeszcze nie spotkałem się z kieską jakością z Owczarów, a u mnie w pracy bloki z ich maxa budują i nigdy takiej sytuacji nie było... Netbet rozumiem Twoją frustrację, bo mnie brakło desek do szalowania i prawie cała słoneczna niedziela poszła w piz.... Życzę sobie i wszystkim budującym pięknej pogody aż dp grudnia (na święta miło jak jest biało  :cool:  ).
Pozdrawiam

----------


## marjucha

Hmmm,
chyba Cię nie pocieszę, ale KB może wymyślić jeszcze wieniec ściany szczytowej, żeby zwiększyć opór wiatrowy.
Ja mam  :cool:

----------


## Arctica

No nareście!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pierwszy raz czytam dziennik kogoś kto może powiedzieć: "wybudowałem dom"  :Roll:  . I kobita też...
A niezręcznie się czułam, jak lokalizowali nas: "a... to tam gdzie baba dachówki układała"   :Lol:  .
Ano układała, paprokom zarobić nie daliśmy i nie damy, bo se kolejny dom wymyśliłam, i też "tymi rąsiami" wybudujemy, to chyba uzależnienie  :Wink2:

----------


## Amelia 2

Czytuję Wasz dziennik i nie mogę wyjsc z podziwu, *skąd to wszystko wiecie ?* Mój materiał ścienny też przybył w takim stanie jak Wasz i bez problemu uwzględnili reklamację - towaru nie zabrali a kaskę wypłacili   :Lol:   czego i Wam życzę z całego serca. I czekam na ciąg dalszy... jesień ma być długo pogodna, jest nadzieja że na zimę się przykryjecie  :big tongue:

----------


## Wilko

Netbet ja bym juz nie budował więcej z tego badziewia. Jak pisałeś wytrzymałościowo jest bardzo kiepsko więc "dla siebie" lepiej z tego nie budowac.
To moja rada a zrobicie jak chcecie.

----------


## arturromarr

> se kolejny dom wymyśliłam, i też "tymi rąsiami" wybudujemy, to chyba uzależnienie


Tylko mi nie mów , że to uzależnia. !!!
Buduję sam dom i mam budowania "po dziurki w nosie", mam nadzieję, że nie przyjdzie mi nigdy w życiu taki szalony pomysł, żeby samemu budować kolejny dom.
PS:
Co do ceramiki to współczuję i życzę powodzenia w reklamacjach, jeśli to taki uznany skład jak piszecie to może nie będzie problemu.

----------


## kitaroo

> no fakt - partia Owczar tą co dostałem to kibel - na 210 pustaków popękanych jest prawie 50 szt    jakość...
> jestem juz umówiony z przedstawicielem hurtowni i fabryki na jutro - reklamacja zgłoszona i przyjęta... tylko kur.... czas mi ucieka i to mnie najbardziej denerwuje.. mamy zrobić jeszcze wieniec, zbrojenia, szalunki ...to co dało sie wmurować zostało postawione reszta - jako tłuczeń na drogę...  
> 
> poczekam co powiedzą....
> 
> pozdro
> NEtbet'jakościowy


Aż mi głupio, że polecałem  :Confused:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

> Czytuję Wasz dziennik i nie mogę wyjsc z podziwu, *skąd to wszystko wiecie ?*


..z tego forum   :cool:  trochę od KB   :big grin:   trochę do zasługa niebios   :ohmy:   trochę nie wiemy , ale nadrabiamy minami   :cool:  

ot wielka mi rzecz  - budować dom - przecież to robią ludzie ... no prawie tacy jak my ...tylko są bardziej opaleni.  :oops:  

pozdro
Netbet'oświecony

----------


## netbet

Reklamacja Owczar:
- przyjęta
- rozpatrzona pozytywnie
- wymienione pustaki na nowe
- mam trochę tłucznia na drogę   :Lol:  
 ...lecimy dalej z tego samego!

 a jak znuff popękają - znuff reklamuję ..co znaczy renomowana hurtownia DOMCO ....jestem content...

pozdro
NEtbet farciarz

----------


## netbet

> Hmmm,
> chyba Cię nie pocieszę, ale KB może wymyślić jeszcze wieniec ściany szczytowej, żeby zwiększyć opór wiatrowy.
> Ja mam



ja już też mam   :cool:   :cool:  

NEtbet'onowy

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> Hmmm,
> chyba Cię nie pocieszę, ale KB może wymyślić jeszcze wieniec ściany szczytowej, żeby zwiększyć opór wiatrowy.
> Ja mam 
> 
> 
> 
> ja już też mam    
> ...


Czyżbyś miał już wieniec na ścianach bocznych?
Nie chodzi mi ścianę kolankową ale wieniec na ścianach bocznych (tych trójkątnych)  :Roll:  
W sumie bym się zdziwił, bo miałbyś tempo murowania jak paro osobowa ekipa  :Wink2:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Napisał netbet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał marjucha
> 
> ...


W teorii jest, fizycznie jeszcze nie. Takiego tempa to my nie mamy   :Roll:   :Lol:

----------


## arturromarr

Jeśli piszecie o wieńcu na ścianie szczytowej to jest to kolejny niepotrzebny mostek termiczny. Jest w dzisiejszym budownictwie pewien absurd "ładowania" masy betonu w domki jednorodzinne.
Co innego jeśli będą wylane pionowe słupki w ścianie szczytowej, to może istotnie uodpornić ścianę na parcie wiatru, pod warunkiem dobrego związania ze zbrojeniem stropu.

----------


## [email protected]

Witam
Zaczynam sie martwic. Zwykle z wypiekami na twarzy czytalem doniesienia z placu boju przy porannej kafce a tu nic. Czyzyby nic godnego wpisu w dzienniku sie nie dzialo? Jak tak dalej pojdzie to sie na zlotopolskich przerzuce  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
MU

----------


## [email protected]

dzieki serdeczne za dedykacje odcinka  :wink: 
zaczynalem juz szukac zastepstwa na pasku z "ulubionymi" na miejsce cedryka.

...a tak powaznie to sledze Wasz dziennnik juz od pewnego czasu. Ma to zwiazek z moim podejsciem  do organizacji budowy. Tez bede skazany na samodzielna prace. Trzymam kciuki (za pogode rowniez)!!!

Pozdrawiam
MU

----------


## arturromarr

Jak wam idą prace w takiej temperaturze?
Wczoraj  przejeżdżałem koło was i wadziłem że na stropie było jakieś życie.
Ale, murowanie raczej ciężko idzie w taką aure, podobno za tydzień wraca jesień.  :smile: 
Ja już mogę robić wewnątrz, ale pamiętam jak marzłem rok temu i wiem co to znaczy.
Macie juz cieśli umówionych?

----------


## netbet

a jak mogą iść ???  :Evil:   kibel.... zimno jak cholera   :Evil:  
tiaa... przejeżdżał i widział życie...znaczy mnie widział walczącego ze zbrojeniem  :cool:  
jak wróci ...JAK WRÓCI jesień to wrócę do roboty...

z faktem pozostawienia inwestycji bez dachu na zimę juz sie pogodziłem... nie dam rady czasowo i fizycznie... tu się przeliczyłem z czasem   :ohmy:  
wiec pewnie zaraz dziennik zaśnie do wiosny bo "inspiracji" to tu pewnie nie będzie   :cool:   :cool:  

pozdro
NEtbet-1C

----------


## kitaroo

netbet
Jak oceniasz zaprawę do bloczków z Casto (z perspektywy czasu)? 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## kitaroo

> a jak mogą iść ???   kibel.... zimno jak cholera


A ja wczoraj zalewałem ławy... W samo południe... Pojedynek z pogodą i z ławami wygrany  :cool:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## anetina

jak mnie tu dawno nie było   :oops:   :oops:   :oops:  

dziennik nadrobiony
kawał roboty za wami  :smile: 

pozdrawiam

i oby krew się więcej nie lała  :big grin:

----------


## arturromarr

Jeśli zatrudnicie cieśli to na dach jest cały czas szansa.
Jesień ma wrócić więc murarkę możesz dokończyć.
Cieśle kładą dachy nawet zimą jak pogoda nie jest najgorsza, jeśli samemu to faktycznie nie ma szans.
Ale nic się nie stanie, zrobiliście itak wiele, a mury ewentualnie spokojnie przezimują.
Koło nas w tamtym roku jeden domek czekał na dach do wiosny.
Zimno jest cholernie, ale jak to się kiedyś mówiło "zima wasza, wiosna nasza"

PS:
Zbrojenia do słupków w ścianach kolankowych kręcisz?

----------


## marjucha

> a jak mogą iść ???   kibel.... zimno jak cholera   
> tiaa... przejeżdżał i widział życie...znaczy mnie widział walczącego ze zbrojeniem  
> jak wróci ...JAK WRÓCI jesień to wrócę do roboty...
> 
> z faktem pozostawienia inwestycji bez dachu na zimę juz sie pogodziłem... nie dam rady czasowo i fizycznie... tu się przeliczyłem z czasem   
> wiec pewnie zaraz dziennik zaśnie do wiosny bo "inspiracji" to tu pewnie nie będzie    
> 
> pozdro
> NEtbet-1C


Ja w zeszłym roku byłem bardziej w polu, ale później zatrudniłem cieśli i w styczniu dach był na gotowo  :Wink2:  
Nie żałuję, że akurat te prace zleciłem ekipie.
Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> netbet
> Jak oceniasz zaprawę do bloczków z Casto (z perspektywy czasu)? 
> Pozdrawiam


hmm.. wiec jest tak:
jedna i druga trzyma.
ABE - cementówka - spróbuj to przewiercić   :cool:   mocna jak cholera, chyba za mocna
KREISEL- fajna.,.... fajniejsza od ABE... bardziej plastyczna - lepiej sie rozrabia i kładzie... taka jakaś "tłusta" 

z perspektywy czasu   :cool:   :cool:   wybieram bramkę nr2 - KRAJZLA   :cool:   niewiele droższy ale przyjemności dużo więcej   :cool:   :Lol:  

pozdro
NEtbet'wyrocznia

----------


## netbet

JAK MNIE WKUR.... TA FUGA NA PASKU!!!!!
laska - spoko... nienajgorsza...jakby coś zdjęła a nie przekształcała sie w worek ..to bym to zniesł 

jest jakiś crak albo wir do usunięcia tego ??

----------


## netbet

> i oby krew się więcej nie lała



...wiecej nie będziemy straszyć krwawymi postami..
spostrzeżenie : w niskich temperaturach krew krzepnie szybciej ...a jak rana powstaje po nacięciu flexem to w ogóle git sprawa... od radu zasklepiona    :cool:   przypalona   :cool:  

pozdro
NEtbet'racjonalizator

----------


## netbet

> Napisał netbet
> 
> a jak mogą iść ???   kibel.... zimno jak cholera  
> 
> 
> A ja wczoraj zalewałem ławy... W samo południe... Pojedynek z pogodą i z ławami wygrany  
> Pozdrawiam


to jesteś wiekszy HARD CORE łode mnie....
albo założysz dziennik , albo .....  (0,5 za najtwardszych? )  :cool:  

pozdro
NETbet'malućki


a choć siem żeś upaprał po ludzku... jak budowlaniec?  :cool:

----------


## kitaroo

> KREISEL- fajna.,.... fajniejsza od ABE... bardziej plastyczna - lepiej sie rozrabia i kładzie... taka jakaś "tłusta"


To zasługa wapna  :Wink2:  



> z perspektywy czasu     wybieram bramkę nr2 - KRAJZLA    niewiele droższy ale przyjemności dużo więcej    
> 
> pozdro
> NEtbet'wyrocznia


Zaprawa do muraowania Kreisel ... tak to się nazywa?

----------


## kitaroo

> to jesteś wiekszy HARD CORE łode mnie....
> albo założysz dziennik , albo .....  (0,5 za najtwardszych? )


Teraz z kolei ja wybieram bramkę nr 2   :Lol:  




> a choć siem żeś upaprał po ludzku... jak budowlaniec?


Jasne  :cool:   tylko z butów wylewałem wodę i nawet gacie musiałem wykręcać  W środę albo czwartek zaczynam murować bloczki (po 2,75 za 14-stki - ciekawe czy to dużo czy w normie  :Confused:  ), trzeba zdobywać kolejne sprawności (net wiesz o co chodzi  :Wink2:  )

Mam zamiar jeszcze Cię pomęczyć "głupimi" pytaniami żebyś mógł napisać 



> pozdro
> NETbet'vademecum


Pozdrawiam   :oops:

----------


## netbet

..no skoroś wybrał bramkę 2 ( świadom bądź nie )... znaczy 0,5/  :oops:  
 :cool:   to ... na priv   :cool:   :cool:  

głupich pytań ni ma.... i ni ma głupich odpowiedziuff...przynajmniej w budowlance...  :cool:   :cool:  
.. ale zanim zaczniesz pytać  czas zdobyć sprawność "półlitrową" ..bo o zawodowcach nie wspomnę... sprawność "ruski"

pozdro

NEtbet'va.....lerianum

----------


## Ciril

Szkoda, że dopiero teraz trafiłam na Wasz dziennik  :oops:  
Myslałam, że na forum łódzkim jesteśmy z mężem jedynymi, którzy porwali się na budowanie naprawdę sposobem gospodarczym, a tu znalazłam wreszcie WAS  :Lol:  
Podziwiam Was za to, że jeszcze macie siłę to wszystko obfotografować i opisać na fm. Ja wieczorem po budowie mam siłę na kąpiel i lulu.

U mnie już murują się kominy, dekarze mają przyjechać jeszcze w tym lub przyszłym tygodniu. Dzisiaj jadę do przedstawiciela okiennego i prawdopodobnie zamówię już okna   :smile:  

A jak założą nam okna. To zaczniemy robić instalacje. Trochę mnie to przeraża - ja prawnik, mąż technik rolnik i resocjalizator in spe  :Roll:  Cóż, poczytamy, podpytamy i sami rozłożymy co i prąd i wodę. I zamierzam nawet własnoręcznie instalację alarmową wykonać  :big tongue:  

Pozdrawiam Was
Budowlańcy z wyboru  :Wink2:  jak i my

Postaram się Was podczytywać, wiedząc, że jesteście i w sumie niedaleko od nas  :big grin:

----------


## kitaroo

netbet pytanie: na ile bloczków wystarcza worek zaprawy?
pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

> netbet pytanie: na ile bloczków wystarcza worek zaprawy?
> pozdrawiam


na betonowe : ok. 6 bloczków na worek... no może 7... zależy od grubości spoiny...


pozdro
NETbet'skarbnica wiedzy "doświadczonej"  :cool:

----------


## majki

Dziękuję za możliwość odwiedzenia Was dzisiaj.
Dziekuje za rozmowę, za oprowadzenie po budowie ....

I jeszcze raz :

OGROMNY SZACUNEK !!!

Za Waszą pracę i samozaparcie.

Mogłem dotknąć kultowego przedmiotu : do cięcia pustaków .... prawie jak relikwia ....   :big grin:  

Netbet - jesteś gość. Jesteś super gość ...   :cool:   Pokłon.

wytrwałości i zdrowia
majki

----------


## netbet

> Dziękuję za możliwość odwiedzenia Was dzisiaj.
> Dziekuje za rozmowę, za oprowadzenie po budowie ....
> 
> I jeszcze raz :
> 
> OGROMNY SZACUNEK !!!
> 
> Za Waszą pracę i samozaparcie.
> 
> ...



 :Lol:  normalnie szok przeżyłem...a uściśniętej dłoni GURU to ja nie będę my przez miesiąc  :cool:  ... zaczynałem od Twojego dziennika i uważam ze jest the best of the best...no i te podłogi ( a co - czyta się innych )

byłem w takim szoku wizyty ze ... zapomniałem cię połamać w trzech najgrubszych miejscach - jak siem odgrażałem   :big grin:   ale spox - co odjechało nie uciecze....  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin: 

...a skoro tknęłeś relikffię do cięcia pustakuff... to choć zdrowaśkę odmów w intencyji...  ....."połamań"  :cool:   :cool:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

pozdro
NEtbet'....'relikffia  :cool:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Szkoda, że dopiero teraz trafiłam na Wasz dziennik  
> Myslałam, że na forum łódzkim jesteśmy z mężem jedynymi, którzy porwali się na budowanie naprawdę sposobem gospodarczym, a tu znalazłam wreszcie WAS  
> Podziwiam Was za to, że jeszcze macie siłę to wszystko obfotografować i opisać na fm. Ja wieczorem po budowie mam siłę na kąpiel i lulu.
> 
> U mnie już murują się kominy, dekarze mają przyjechać jeszcze w tym lub przyszłym tygodniu. Dzisiaj jadę do przedstawiciela okiennego i prawdopodobnie zamówię już okna   
> 
> A jak założą nam okna. To zaczniemy robić instalacje. Trochę mnie to przeraża - ja prawnik, mąż technik rolnik i resocjalizator in spe  Cóż, poczytamy, podpytamy i sami rozłożymy co i prąd i wodę. I zamierzam nawet własnoręcznie instalację alarmową wykonać  
> 
> Pozdrawiam Was
> ...



Hej,

Miałam takie samo odczucie, że jesteśmy sami ... narwańcy hehe  :Lol:   :Lol:  
Lecę oblukać Waszą budowę, dziennik widzę  :cool:  
A posty nasze, takie krótkie.... i jakoś tak beznadziejnie to wygląda.  :Roll: 
Bywa tak, że nie odzywamy sie długo bo nie ma kiedy coś skrobnąć. Przyznam się szczerze że już dzienników nie czytuję .... Stary więcej przegląda forum (zawsze się z czegoś wykpi i znajduje czas na fm)

Cieszę się że sami nie jesteśmy i życzę Wam zdrowia i sił to chyba najważniejsze a reszta się znajdzie i wyskrobie  :big grin: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Ciril

Wczoraj wieczorem doszłam do wniosku, że powinniśmy sobie kupić mundurki jak dla harcerzy i naszywać sobie plakietki ze zdobytymi zdolnościami  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

kopacz, murarz, zbrojarz, stolarz, cieśla, u mjie niedługo elektryk i hydraulik - szczęście, że dachu nie zamierzamy robić samodzielnie...



A największą moją zdolnością jest wyskrobywanie z pustego portfela i konta złociszy... nie mam pojęcia skąd ja wzięłam 80 tys. złotych jak do tej pory... Na początku były oszczędności, a od stropu nad piwnicą lecimy na bieżąco. Zapomniałam już co to ciuchy, kosmetyczka, manicure, ale jeszcze rok...









...i trzeba będzie się ostro wziąć za ogród  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Wczoraj wieczorem doszłam do wniosku, że powinniśmy sobie kupić mundurki jak dla harcerzy i naszywać sobie plakietki ze zdobytymi zdolnościami    
> 
> kopacz, murarz, zbrojarz, stolarz, cieśla, u mjie niedługo elektryk i hydraulik - szczęście, że dachu nie zamierzamy robić samodzielnie...
> 
> 
> 
> A największą moją zdolnością jest wyskrobywanie z pustego portfela i konta złociszy... nie mam pojęcia skąd ja wzięłam 80 tys. złotych jak do tej pory... Na początku były oszczędności, a od stropu nad piwnicą lecimy na bieżąco. Zapomniałam już co to ciuchy, kosmetyczka, manicure, ale jeszcze rok...
> 
> 
> ...



Gdyby mi ktoś powiedział 15 lat wcześniej, że będę budować własne cztery ściany razem z mężem to... nie dałabym mu wiary. Śmiałabym się. Gdzie ja.  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  A jednak.  :cry: 
Chyba trzeba wszystkiego w życiu spróbować. Tym bardziej, że nie chcemy brać żadnego kredytu. Jak również fakt, że budujemy raczej z konieczności niż z widzimisię. Ponieważ dla nas ciągle bardziej opłacalną inwestycją jest wybudować ten dom niż kupić mieszkanie.




Ogród .... hmm.... jajks   :Lol:  kiedyś będzie i ogród

----------


## Ciril

A my w końcu wzięliśmy kredyt. A W OGRODZIE: posadziłam już kilkanaście tui od strony sąsiada  :Lol:  . Reszta będzie jak mi przestaną ciężkim sprzętem po działce jeździć  :Lol:

----------


## netbet

> Wczoraj wieczorem doszłam do wniosku, że powinniśmy sobie kupić mundurki jak dla harcerzy i naszywać sobie plakietki ze zdobytymi zdolnościami


mundurkuff u nas mnogość... wiec i sprawności mnogości zdobytych jest gdzie zaczepiać...  :Lol: 





> Gdyby mi ktoś powiedział 15 lat wcześniej, że będę budować własne cztery ściany razem z mężem to... nie dałabym mu wiary.


  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   murowac to jeszcze ....ale z mua w roli małża... ..ehh.. czas leci...

pozdro
NETbet'małż

----------


## marjucha

Widzę, że kryzys przyszedł.
Jeśli nie czujecie presji czasu, to jak najbardziej róbcie przerwę do wiosny, a jeśli nie to dwa tygodnie luzu, wyprowadzenie szczytów i dach.
Ale nie sami, tylko cieśli i dekarzy do tego wziąć.
Gdy będzie dach, to optymizm wraca  :Wink2:  
Co do skręcenia wieńca to dlaczego nie miałby dać rady tego zrobić?
Przecież dotychczas robił trudniejsze rzeczy  :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam i optymizmu życzę  :Wink2:

----------


## Arctica

O qrcze, Nadia... jakbym siebie czytała  :ohmy:  . Tylko mój, u nas to się żon mówi, mniej napalony   :oops:   ... na budowę znaczy się   :Wink2:  . Taki "francuski piesek" się z niego zrobił przez tą pogodę, ... murarz kanapowy...  :Roll:  .

Wyluzujcie!!!! My tak zrobiliśmy i od razu nam się polepszyło... pod deklem, bo już doła łapaliśmy. 
Na wisone z nowymi siłami...
A cieśli i dekarzy bym nie brała (my na pewno nie), DACIE RADĘ!!!!!!

----------


## Nadiaart

> Widzę, że kryzys przyszedł.
> Jeśli nie czujecie presji czasu, to jak najbardziej róbcie przerwę do wiosny, a jeśli nie to dwa tygodnie luzu, wyprowadzenie szczytów i dach.
> Ale nie sami, tylko cieśli i dekarzy do tego wziąć.
> Gdy będzie dach, to optymizm wraca  
> Co do skręcenia wieńca to dlaczego nie miałby dać rady tego zrobić?
> Przecież dotychczas robił trudniejsze rzeczy  
> Pozdrawiam i optymizmu życzę



A wszystko przez tą pogodę jeszcze trochę.... i czas się leczyć   :Wink2:  
Nie mamy presji czasu. Dlatego też robimy przerwę do wiosny. Choć odnoszę wrażenie że to cholernie wszystko się okropnie ciągnie. Na wiosnę zaczniemy dach chyba sami. Piszę chyba bo się okropnie boję dachu. Z drugiej strony stropu też się bałam i jakoś wyszło    :smile:  
Wiem jaka to czasochłonna robota, pewnie  poradzi sobie, straszy mnie tylko. A poza tym ile można wytrzymać w takich warunkach?
Będzie optymizm jak wróci wieczorem i łyknie trzy bronki - wtedy wszystko jest jakby łatwiejsze .  :Wink2:  

Widziałam zdjęcia Twojego domku. Pięknie !!!. I ogromnie Ci gratuluję, że już mieszkacie oraz zazdroszczę, że jesteście  u siebie i razem  :oops:

----------


## Nadiaart

> O qrcze, Nadia... jakbym siebie czytała  . Tylko mój, u nas to się żon mówi, mniej napalony    ... na budowę znaczy się   . Taki "francuski piesek" się z niego zrobił przez tą pogodę, ... murarz kanapowy...  .
> 
> Wyluzujcie!!!! My tak zrobiliśmy i od razu nam się polepszyło... pod deklem, bo już doła łapaliśmy. 
> Na wisone z nowymi siłami...
> A cieśli i dekarzy bym nie brała (my na pewno nie), DACIE RADĘ!!!!!!


Musimy skończyć na wieńcach. Wtedy wyluzujemy. Podejrzewam że z czasem ciężko będzie narwańca utrzymać w domu. Ale teraz jesteśmy już okropnie zmęczeni. I może potrzeba tylko małej przerwy. Zaczniemy i tak od wiosny - lutego?.
Może teraz jakoś bardziej odczuwamy - przez tą cholerną pogodę.
Nie wiem jak ty ale ja już nie wiem jak sobie polepszyć  :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

pozdrawiam

----------


## marjucha

> Napisał marjucha
> 
> Widzę, że kryzys przyszedł.
> Jeśli nie czujecie presji czasu, to jak najbardziej róbcie przerwę do wiosny, a jeśli nie to dwa tygodnie luzu, wyprowadzenie szczytów i dach.
> Ale nie sami, tylko cieśli i dekarzy do tego wziąć.
> Gdy będzie dach, to optymizm wraca  
> Co do skręcenia wieńca to dlaczego nie miałby dać rady tego zrobić?
> Przecież dotychczas robił trudniejsze rzeczy  
> Pozdrawiam i optymizmu życzę 
> ...


Ja też innym zazdrościłem  :Wink2:  
My mieszkamy, ale jeszcze ogrom pracy do wykonania.
Nic to, na zewnątrz jeszcze tylko ocieplenie w tym roku, a pod dachem można robić zimą  :Wink2:  
Pozdrawiam  :big grin:

----------


## Arctica

> Napisał Arctica
> 
> O qrcze, Nadia... jakbym siebie czytała  . Tylko mój, u nas to się żon mówi, mniej napalony    ... na budowę znaczy się   . Taki "francuski piesek" się z niego zrobił przez tą pogodę, ... murarz kanapowy...  .
> 
> Wyluzujcie!!!! My tak zrobiliśmy i od razu nam się polepszyło... pod deklem, bo już doła łapaliśmy. 
> Na wisone z nowymi siłami...
> A cieśli i dekarzy bym nie brała (my na pewno nie), DACIE RADĘ!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



My sobie niby dobrze robimy, robiąc sobie wolne, ale..... dziś np. niby pogoda paskudna, jednym okiem w tv drugim w necie, a sercem............ no wiesz gdzie. I aż skręca, że to jutro niedziela i na wsi nie wypada...

Jak już nie będziecie mogli usiedzieć na tyłkach, to możecie i w lutym.... więźba plusowych temperatur nie potrzebuje, nie zamarznie przecie... gorzej z Wami  :Wink2:  . A... mała przerwa nie jest zła  :Wink2:   :Roll:  .

----------


## Nadiaart

> My mieszkamy, ale jeszcze ogrom pracy do wykonania.
> Nic to, na zewnątrz jeszcze tylko ocieplenie w tym roku, a pod dachem można robić zimą  
> Pozdrawiam


Właśnie już byśmy tak chcieli   :oops:  Jesteś cały czas na miejscu. Możesz rozłożyć sobie pracę. Twoja żona może Ci pomóc choć teraz nie powinna.  :big grin: 

A stary niech se pisze co chce i tak wiem że ma już dosyć   :Roll:

----------


## Nadiaart

> My sobie niby dobrze robimy, robiąc sobie wolne, ale..... dziś np. niby pogoda paskudna, jednym okiem w tv drugim w necie, a sercem............ no wiesz gdzie. I aż skręca, że to jutro niedziela i na wsi nie wypada...
> 
> Jak już nie będziecie mogli usiedzieć na tyłkach, to możecie i w lutym.... więźba plusowych temperatur nie potrzebuje, nie zamarznie przecie... gorzej z Wami  . A... mała przerwa nie jest zła   .


A tam na wsi nie wypada - my największą robotę odwalamy łikendamy (wówczas jesteśmy tam w dójkę czasem w trójkę)   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:  I jakoś się nikt nie skarży.   :Wink2:  
Musimy se trochę odpuścić. Ostatnio słyszę: przemarzłem, przewiało mnie. Matka daj coś na wirusy, bakterie i inne cholerstwo...   :Roll:   :Roll:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Arctica

I tak za długo nie wytrzymacie... zakład????????????????

----------


## Nadiaart

Przerabiałam to już w zeszłym roku 2 do 4 tygodni i zaczęło się tupanie nóżkami   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## netbet

> I tak za długo nie wytrzymacie... zakład????????????????



a o co??  :cool:

----------


## arturromarr

Ostatnimi czasy słowo "kryzys" jest coraz popularniejsze, nic więc dziwnego że i zawitało do Waszego dziennika.
Na pocieszenie powiem tylko tyle, że musiało powiać chłodem i u was, bo nikt kto sam buduje dom z takim wysiłkiem nie zrobi tego na jednym uśmiechu i bez złapania doła,  nikt przecież nie jest cyborgiem.
Jedyne wyjście to zaakceptować tą sytuację klimatyczną, że w naszej strefie występują zimy i nie stresować się tym.
My w tamtym roku byliśmy na zbliżonym etapie, pamiętam jak po nocy murowałem szczyty i jak miałem dosyć i co?, przeszło.
Za jakiś miesiąc wzięliśmy cieśli (dwa dni roboty przy konstrukcji) i w kufajce biegałem po dachu z płytami OSB.
Człowiek jest taka bestia, że wszystko przetrzyma.
Myślę, że macie dwie drogi i decyzja zależy od portfela.
Albo bierzecie cieśli przyjemniej do więźby to wtedy można dach pociągnąć w tym roku, albo decydujecie się sami i zostawiacie wszystko do wiosny.
Z wiosną na pewno przyjdzie zapał, ale my nie żałujemy, że męczyliśmy się z dachem do samej gwiazdki, bo kolejny etap był z głowy a najgorsze to przeciąganie się budowy bo pracy jest jeszcze tyle że kolejne kryzysy przychodzą coraz częściej i już niezależnie od pogody.

Powtarzajcie sobie jedną maksymę:
"co cie nie zabije to cię wzmocni"
Ja doświadczony budową jestem silniejszym i pewniejszym siebie człowiekiem, chociaż nierówna walka jeszcze twa.

Głowa do góry nie tylko Wy porwaliście się na budowę bez kredytu.   :smile:

----------


## netbet

> JAK MNIE WKUR.... TA FUGA NA PASKU!!!!!
> laska - spoko... nienajgorsza...jakby coś zdjęła a nie przekształcała sie w worek ..to bym to zniesł 
> 
> jest jakiś crak albo wir do usunięcia tego ??


no i mam: ślubna coś wykombinowała i juz jej nie widze   :cool:  

pozdro
NETbet'happy

----------


## netbet

> Powtarzajcie sobie jedną maksymę:
> "co cie nie zabije to cię wzmocni"
> Ja doświadczony budową jestem silniejszym i pewniejszym siebie człowiekiem, chociaż nierówna walka jeszcze twa.
> 
> Głowa do góry nie tylko Wy porwaliście się na budowę bez kredytu.


..no i na takie słowa otuchy czekałem całe życie   :cool:  nie jesteśmy sami!!
jestem silniejszy - to fakt   :cool:   mogę więcej przetargać niż przed budową
jestem pewniejszym   :cool:   - mogę wleźć na czubek drabiny na piachu i nic   :cool:   :cool:  

walka jeszcze trwa.... i potrwa do ostatniego mebelka   :cool:   :cool:   które tysz sam wymodze..  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  

pozdrawiam Artura   :big grin:  
NETbet'romarr  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## taka_ja & taki_on:)

Witam  :Wink2:  
 Wpadłam z rewizytą...
 Przeczytałam dziennik od A do Z i ...

 Lubię takie dziennikiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii.... 
 Naśmiałam się i tam widziałam siebie i Miśka...

 Doły... a nu są doły - ale wtedy bierze się łopatę i je się zakopuje  :big grin:  

 Doła w takim wyzwaniu to można nabawić się ale przez dostawców -u WAS pustaki, u nas blachodachówka... i gąsiory... ale od poniedziałku ruszamy -dokończymy w końcu dach...  :Wink2:  

  Okno super...  :Lol:  Takie jednokomorowe ale z wentylacją gratis  :Lol:  
 Ojej i cudo tam wisi u WAS...CDZP - ale chyba sąsiad nie chodzi po nocy do wodopoju?  :Roll:   :ohmy:   :Lol:  

 Bardzo fajnie WAS poznać i wiem co to czasami dół - mi szybko mija... A gdy pare dni nie ma nas na budowie -bo np. deszcz, to czuję zadowolenie wysiadając... a i ja czuję się jak barometr i termometr...   :Wink2:   - ostatnio piwo podgrzewałam sobie na gazie - ciut bezpłuciowy ten grzaniec- ale rozgrzewa  :Wink2:  

 Życzę cieplejszych dni... powodzenia i choroby sio a sio...  :Wink2:   :big grin:

----------


## majki

Polecam wątek : dom pasywny, 3 lub 5 litrowy. Pasywny to ja pier ... bo bez picia nie ma życia   :big grin:   3 litry powiedzmy na dwóch to już jest szeroko, 5 litrów na dwóch to morderstwo   :Lol:   :Wink2:  
Oraz taka dywagacja : czy jak puszcze ciepłego bąka, to w jakim stopniu podniesie się delta t w domu a przynajmniej w spodniach   :Lol:  
Oraz ile trzeba żreć, by gazy ogrzały dom ???   :Lol:  
Oraz inne "tfórcze" wątki na tym forum   :Lol:  

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## netbet

...j już kiedyś pisałem dlaczego nie buduje domu 3-5 litrowego..  :cool:  
boję siem   :cool:   :cool:   :Confused:   :cool:  
dom na być ..no max 0,75 l / weekend... tyle co piszom ludki to dom "ruski"    :cool:   :cool:  
wiem...wiem ... mamy aurę jaka mamy, ale żeby pod nią podpasować chałupę  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet'piwożłoplitrowy

----------


## Ciril

U nas też doły i góry, a mój małż szczególnie mocno się zdołował - trzeba było holować  :Roll:  
Ale teraz powstajemy i znów główką w mur...
My się nie zdecydowaliśmy na wykonanie dachu tymi rączkami, które już tyle potrafią z kilku powodów...
- znaleźliśmy po znajomości ekipę 6 chłopa, która weźmie 32 zł/m2 robocizny (więżba, deskowanie, foliowanie, pokrycie, okna, obróbki blacharskie, orynnowanie0 w sumie około 8-9 tys.
- mam stracha przed samodzielnym wykonaniem dachu U nas murłata ma wymiar 20x20 , a wykonanie więżby to nie jest takie łatwe.
- z deskowaniem dalibyśmy sobie radę, ale chcemy przykryć przed zimą.
-dach to dla mnie bardzo newralgiczny punkt – jak to się spitoli to ju7ż totalna masakra – krzywo, cieknie i jakoś tak.
-chcemy zamknąć przed zimą (łącznie z oknami) ,by podpalić w kozie i zacząć robić instalacje

Teraz czekam aż znajomyy wykona nam nowe projekty instalacji wraz z wykazem materiałów do ich wykonania i do przodu.

*Netbet, Nadiaarrt* - powiem jedno - jak wchodzi ekipa z dachem dół mija, bo zaczyna gdzieś świecić do światełko, że już wkracza wykończeniówka. I na tym polu będziemy mieli jeszcze dużo pola do popisu  :big grin:

----------


## kitaroo

Netbet sezon budowlany jeszcze trwa? Od soboty zaczynam przerzucanie bloczków betonowych  :Confused:   Ciężkie cholerstwo... 5 szt. na taczkę mnie przerosło  :cry:   Cienias jestem  :cool:

----------


## GAZUU

Witam
Na wstępie wielki szacun dla inwestora za dobrą robotę i wytrwałość.
Mam pytanie jeśli można,odnośnie kosztów jakie ponieśliście na położenie stropu

----------


## netbet

> Witam
> Na wstępie wielki szacun dla inwestora za dobrą robotę i wytrwałość.
> Mam pytanie jeśli można,odnośnie kosztów jakie ponieśliście na położenie stropu


strop kosztował  wraz ze schodami!! :
2000 zyla - deski szalunkowe - 4,5m2
4000 zyla - stal - ok. 2,2 t
5400 zyla - beton + pompa

zakładając ze deski pójdą na dach to ok 10 k bo doszły jakies tam pierdoły... gwoźdzory, drut wiązałkowy, i inne...


pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

> Netbet sezon budowlany jeszcze trwa? Od soboty zaczynam przerzucanie bloczków betonowych   Ciężkie cholerstwo... 5 szt. na taczkę mnie przerosło   Cienias jestem



 :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   dasz rade... ja na początku też tak miałem - a pózniej ...siadało kółko w taczce   :cool:   :cool:  
sezon jeszcze trwa.. znaczy został nam zalanie górnego wieńca i chyba dam se spokój na ten rok...chyba juz mogę wyluzować...  :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet'prawiepozsezonowy

----------


## GAZUU

Dzięki za wyczerpującą odpowiedż

Pozdro

----------


## arturromarr

> ...chyba juz mogę wyluzować...


 ...zasłużenie  :smile:

----------


## kitaroo

> ...chyba juz mogę wyluzować... 
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet'prawiepozsezonowy


Jeszcze co najmniej dwa weekendy "znośnej" pogody, a potem chyba zbudujemy coś "0,7" litrowego? Net sam mnie do tego zmusiłeś  :cool:  
A tak na marginesie... Bloczki 29,5 kg ciutkawo ciężko się uruje w takiej temperaturze i wilgotności  :sad:

----------


## netbet

> Napisał netbet
> 
> ...chyba juz mogę wyluzować... 
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet'prawiepozsezonowy
> 
> 
> Jeszcze co najmniej dwa weekendy "znośnej" pogody, a potem chyba zbudujemy coś "0,7" litrowego? Net sam mnie do tego zmusiłeś  
> A tak na marginesie... Bloczki 29,5 kg ciutkawo ciężko się uruje w takiej temperaturze i wilgotności


oj tam użalasz sie...  :cool:   :cool:   do roboty   :big grin:   nie patrz na pogodę tylko na postępy!!

..a co do tego ...jak to nazwałeś....0,7 ... to .... to ja ... nikogo nie namawiam....
...co złego to nie ja....
...co złego to nie pije...
...co dobrego ... pije   :cool:  

pozdro
NETbet'GRID   :cool:  to to zapierd...

----------


## jarook

Widzę, że dalej ciągniesz. 
Dzisiaj zalałem wieńce ścianek kolankowych a od poniedziałku jadę ze ścianami szczytowymi. Więźba już czeka. Tyle tylko, że plecki troszku się buntują... nie mam pojęcia czemu??
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Iwona Sudol

Witam  :big grin:  
Tak się uśmiałam czytając Wasz dziennik, że aż się popłakałam  :Lol:   :Lol:  
Nie żebym się śmiała z roboty Waszej - broń Boże! Wielki szacun dla dzieła Waszych rąk (i wszystkich innych odnóży też  :Lol:  )
Podziwiam ciągle, nieustannie, to co sami robicie. Zasłużyliście na odpoczynek  :big grin:

----------


## tysia623

witam!
fajnie się czyta i ogląda coś w co wkładacie tyle pracy własnymi rękami   :big grin:  a wiem jak to jest bo tez stawiamy domek sami przy pomocy nieocenionego fachowca jakim jest mój tata  :big grin:  a też się nakopaliśmy w glinie jak wy    :smile:  powodzenia w dalszej budowie pozdrawiam serdecznie  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Witam  
> Tak się uśmiałam czytając Wasz dziennik, że aż się popłakałam


łoj... to co by się tu działo jakbym pisał wszystkiema pientnastoma palcyma..  :cool:   :cool:

----------


## taka_ja & taki_on:)

No i jak tam Rodacy w pracy????????????  :Wink2:  

 Iwonko ja się nie dziwię, że czytałas dziennik tych "szalonych ludzi" i się śmiałaś -bo sama chichrałam jak szurnięta  :Lol:  

 ale jak mam się nie śmiać???????

 Cyt."wieści ..wieści... 

_ o szalowaniu - było 
o szaleństwach ze ślubną - bylo (ciiii...   ) 
o triumfie - było 
o sprawnościach - było 

...wiec tera będzie matrix - ja juz gdzieś takie sprzęty widziałem_ "

 buhahhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa... 
 o szaleństwach...ahahaaaaaaa 
 Jakoś tak dwuznacznie brzmi...  :Lol:

----------


## Nadiaart

Całkiem całkiem koniec pomalutku widoczny....

he he he... 
więźby nie ma
kominów nie ma
szału nie ma

Jest Netbet    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 
Jest bo jest, jak długo? Jak dziś garów nie zmyje, jak nie wyprowadzi chomika na spacer, jak nie ubije smoka diplodoka co nas terroryzuje w wc... to może już nie napisać   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

pozdrawiam
Nadiaart'cotkasamozło

----------


## caramba4u

witam
Czytam regularnie i jak zwykle gratuluje staminy i determinacji. Życzę obu "miśkom" długiego snu zimowego w ciepłej gawrze co by siły były do dalszego czynu.  :big grin:  

p.s
mąż się dołącza do pozdrowień z adnotacją by przekazać wyrazy admiracji dla caprika

----------


## arturromarr

> ostatnie moje przemyślenia:
> po jaką cholerę robilismy tyle zmian w projekcie na początku?? z oryginału został obrys


A nie jesteście już na etapie: "kurcze czemu tego nie przerobiliśmy tak, a tamtego jeszcze inaczej". Nam się rodzą coraz to nowe pomysły jak coś trzeba było zrobić.
Człowiek na etapie projektu nie ma pojęcia jak co będzie wyglądało a już tym bardziej czy będzie funkcjonalne.

PS:
Mieliście już chyba wejść w fazę "wielkiego pauzowania" (gorąca czekolada pod kołdrą) a tu widzę robota pali się w rękach.

----------


## netbet

> Mieliście już chyba wejść w fazę "wielkiego pauzowania" (gorąca czekolada pod kołdrą) a tu widzę robota pali się w rękach.


...cholera - myslałem ze zima tuż tuż...a to taki soprajs.  :cool:  
wiec nici z kołderki i napojów gorących... pozostają wyskokowe dla "ocieplenia ciała" i cos tam pomalućku klicimy...zawsze o tyle do przodu  :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet'40%

----------


## *milek*

Cześć, dawno do komentarzy nie zaglądałam, ale dziennik owszem, odwiedzam na bierząco   :smile:  

Jezusicku, ale się obśmiałam.

Okna i jednostka centralna - ewidentny przykład nachalnej reklamy   :Wink2:  
 wrażenia - bezcenne   :Lol:  

Nadia, skrobnę cuś na priva   :cool:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

hej qpeee lat 
zostawiłem wiadomość na PW troche zaległą odp.  :oops:   :oops:   :Wink2:

----------


## Ciril

*Netbet, Nadiaart* zima nie nadchodzi bo ja jesień trzymam. Przyszyłam słońce do nieba, dopóki dachu mi nie skończą  :Wink2:  
Możecie mnie ukamienować pozostałościami z MAX`a  :big tongue:   i tak mnie już ściga kolo, który ma nam okna montować (3 tyg. już czeka aż dachowcy skończą). Czuję, że święta się zbliżają - każdy woła kasę  :Roll:  Nie mogą poczekać na pierwszą wypłatę w Nowym Roku??
U nas, mimo dachowców sezon budowlany wciąż trwa - teraz sprzątająco-wstępnie kanalizacyjny. Jutro porobię kilka zdjątków, co by poprzeć moje słowa...




P.S. Słońce odpruję od nieba, jak skończą dach i okna założą... czyli może zdążycie ubrać choinkę przed Wigilią  :Lol:

----------


## netbet

> *Netbet, Nadiaart* zima nie nadchodzi bo ja jesień trzymam. Przyszyłam słońce do nieba, dopóki dachu mi nie skończą  
> 
>  Słońce odpruję od nieba, jak skończą dach i okna założą... czyli może zdążycie ubrać choinkę przed Wigilią


..no i wszystko jasne - kto jest odpowiedzialny za BRAK zimy...
... mi się juz nie chce.... nie chce , ale dzięki Ciril - MUSZE!!   :cool:   :cool:   :big grin:  


pozdro
NETbet'  ZIMOWY, ŚNIEŻNY, KULIGOWY, -10 st, OGNISKOWY NA POLANIE


p.s. 
nie ma takiego łobrazka coby mógł przekazać moje wszystkie emocje    :big tongue:

----------


## *milek*

Cześć!

Nadia, netbet, wielka prośba!

Ktoś kiedyś pytał o architekta i dostał taką odpowiedź




> Ja mam i taniego i rozsądnego ba nawet z uprawnieniami budowlanymi


Czy mogę prosic o namiar? 
Sorki, ze zawracam głowę   :oops:  , ale muszę niebawem wybrać projektanta, a dobrze by było, żeby był rozsądny cenowo    :Roll:

----------


## netbet

poleciało na PW

----------


## *milek*

Dzięki wielkie Dobry Człowieku!!   :big grin:

----------


## Ciril

Kochani moi!!!!
Na zimę na razie się nie zgadzam!!! Mi ta wczesnowiosenna pogoda całkiem odpowiada...


Śnieg może spaść na Wigilię, bo do tego czasu osiągnę SSZ!!!!

I mimo, że w Wigilię się nie piję, to się upiję (już widzę "radość" mego małża).


*Netbet* wskrześ no trochu entuzjazmu do układania klocków...


Pocieszę Was.
Sami będziem robić instalacyje elektryczne, wodniste, ciepłownicze i gówniane - jak zamkniemy, wstawimy kozę, przyjedziecie do nas obejrzeć jak to się robi- usiądziemy przy kozie, wydoimy ją i "omówimy" temat.


Albo ja do tej pory ślepa byłam albo nie wim co... dopiero teraz zauważyłam takie cuś na rynku prasowym jak dodatek Muratora "Zrób to sam"  :oops:  

Pozdrawiamy

----------


## netbet

> Kochani moi!!!!
> Na zimę na razie się nie zgadzam!!! Mi ta wczesnowiosenna pogoda całkiem odpowiada...
> 
> 
> Śnieg może spaść na Wigilię, bo do tego czasu osiągnę SSZ!!!!
> 
> I mimo, że w Wigilię się nie piję, to się upiję (już widzę "radość" mego małża).
> 
> 
> *Netbet* wskrześ no trochu entuzjazmu do układania klocków...


...no to lece na budowe!!! klocków juz se nie poukładam... ale za to są jeszcze DECHY!! można powalczyć  :cool: 




> Pocieszę Was.
> Sami będziem robić instalacyje elektryczne, wodniste, ciepłownicze i gówniane - jak zamkniemy, wstawimy kozę, przyjedziecie do nas obejrzeć jak to się robi- usiądziemy przy kozie, wydoimy ją i "omówimy" temat.
> 
> 
> 
> Pozdrawiamy


...zabrzmiało to gdzieś miedzy wierszami jak ... zaproszenie na ...   :cool:   :cool:  
znaczy co?? browarek???  :big grin:   :big grin:  
no nie wiem..... sam juz nie wiem...

a co do instalki... u nas też będzie samoróba!
jak zaczniecie - to my podpatrzymy co i jak i tez sami se machniemy... 

pozdro
NETbet'?

----------


## Ciril

A oczywiście, że było to zaproszenie na browar  :big grin:   Jutro mi chyba wstawią okna to przynajmniej przeciągu nie będzie.
Za oszczędność na robocizie za elektryę, kanalizę będę miała self made alarm  :cool:   :cool:   :cool:   Sąsiad ma do tego głowę i nam podpowiada  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Bardzo dobrze... bo jak się zdarzy, że małż nanockę do roboty idzie to ja nie śpie, bo czuwaaaaam.
A propos wizytacji to oczywiście, zapraszam - pozwolę Wam nawet przećwiczyć rozkładanie instralek osobiście  :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam
Ciril

----------


## arturromarr

No to "rychło w czas" z tym końcem sezonu.   :smile: 
My jeszcze ciągniemy, bo mamy stan zamknięty, ale zapowiadają takie mrozy , że chyba i nas wygoni.
Napiszcie jakieś podsumowanie może.
Co planowaliście, co się udało a co nie, co Was zaskoczyło, co myślicie zrobić w 2010?

PS:
Po świętach odwilż, więc ciekawe jak szybko zacznie się nowy sezon.   :smile:

----------


## prokopek

Kurde, człowiek o tej porze zmęczony całym dniem pracy przegląda zróbtosam-owe dzienniki dla relaksu, marzy mu się że w przyszłym roku sielska budowa się zacznie, nauczony doświadczeniem poprzedników wiele rzeczy sobie już w głowie poukładał, i w ogóle, że teraz to już żadnych złych skojarzeń związanych z tymiręcamibudowaniem.... a tu CIACH ostatnie zdjęcie mi się załadowało do połowy. I co?

I czerwona rękawica, a kto prawie ślepy ten wstrzymał oddech.
Już się bałem kolejna rana cięta...  i relacji od nowego sezonu nie będzie

Odpoczywajcie  :smile: 
i oby się bateryjki do wiosny naładowały

Pozdro
prokopek

PS.Piękna robota ten dziennik, naprawdę wielki szacun  :smile:

----------


## maren100



----------


## Iwona Sudol

..... życzy Iwona  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> No to "rychło w czas" z tym końcem sezonu.  
> My jeszcze ciągniemy, bo mamy stan zamknięty, ale zapowiadają takie mrozy , że chyba i nas wygoni.
> Napiszcie jakieś podsumowanie może.
> Co planowaliście, co się udało a co nie, co Was zaskoczyło, co myślicie zrobić w 2010?
> 
> PS:
> Po świętach odwilż, więc ciekawe jak szybko zacznie się nowy sezon.


no tak... ostatnie prace były przy -6 stC i wystarczy 

podsumowanie...hmm..:
- udało się przeżyć i nie zwariować!   :cool:  
- nie udało się połozyć dachu...co widać na załączonych obrazkach
- nie udało się z CDZP   :cool:  ... mamy ciągle zwykłe puszki   :cool:  
- zaskoczył mnie strop!!! i tu jest sprawca wszelkich niepowodzeń i przeszacowania czasu... nie myślałem że nam to aż tyle czasu zajmie... był planowany na max 2 miesiące a zajął... "trochę więcej" - tu dałem ciała z czasem !
- zaskoczył mnie komin!  :cool:   dłubanina straszna... i kosztowna.
reasumując... jak na pierwsze w życiu duże budowanie to wydaje mi się ze nie jest najgorzej... fakt - przeliczyłem się czasowo z niektórymi "gitami" ..ale robię to pierwszy raz w zyciu   :Lol:  

plany na przyszły rok:
- dach ( samodzielnie )
- okna ( zlecę wyprodukowanie )
- tynki ( samodzielnie )
- instalki ( samodzielnie )
- jakaś imrpra z KB ( tu już wespół zespół   :cool:   )
..oraz wiele innych

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

> A oczywiście, że było to zaproszenie na browar   Jutro mi chyba wstawią okna to przynajmniej przeciągu nie będzie.
> Za oszczędność na robocizie za elektryę, kanalizę będę miała self made alarm     Sąsiad ma do tego głowę i nam podpowiada    
> Bardzo dobrze... bo jak się zdarzy, że małż nanockę do roboty idzie to ja nie śpie, bo czuwaaaaam.
> A propos wizytacji to oczywiście, zapraszam - pozwolę Wam nawet przećwiczyć rozkładanie instralek osobiście  
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Ciril


  :big grin:   :big grin:  
..wiec próby z instalkami mamy u was!!
.. wiec piwo doniosę i ćipsy


pozdro
NETbet'instalator

----------


## netbet

> I czerwona rękawica, a kto prawie ślepy ten wstrzymał oddech.
> Już się bałem kolejna rana cięta...  i relacji od nowego sezonu nie będzie
> 
> Odpoczywajcie 
> i oby się bateryjki do wiosny naładowały
> 
> Pozdro
> prokopek
> 
> PS.Piękna robota ten dziennik, naprawdę wielki szacun


..łapy na swoim miejscu - wiec jest mały sukces po tym roku   :big grin:   :cool:   :cool:  
..dziennik... hmm...
...staramy się jak możemy... piętnastoma palcyma piszemy... i na dwie czachy dymiące...  :cool:  .. wiec wychodzi jak wychodzi... czasem lepi, czasem gorzy...

na wiosnę to będzie się działo!!!!! OJ..!!! ( juz zapowiadam CD )

pozdro
NETbet'cały   :Lol:

----------


## taka_ja & taki_on:)

_Wesołych Świąt!
Bez zmartwień, z barszczem, z grzybami, z karpiem,
z gościem, co niesie szczęście!
Czeka nań przecież miejsce.
Wesołych Świąt! 
W Święta, niech się snuje kolęda.
 I gałązki świerkowe niech Wam pachną
na zdrowie. 
Wesołych Świąt!
A z Gwiazdką! Pod świeczek łuną
jasną życzcie sobie - najwięcej:
zwykłego, ludzkiego szczęścia._

----------


## Amtla

_Niechaj ziemię rozśpiewa kolęda, 
Każdy dom i każdego z nas, 
Niechaj piękne Bożonarodzeniowe Święta 
Niosą wszystkim betlejemski blask_

----------


## zibi5

Wesołych Świąt i Do siego Roku  życzymy trzymajcie się ciepło pozdrawiamy

----------


## Arctica

*W Betlejem na sianku Zbawiciel się rodzi,
niech Wam jak najlepiej w życiu się powodzi,
zaś w Nowym Roku o każdej godzinie,
niechaj nic co dobre Was nie minie!*

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

życzą Kasia i Marcin

----------


## caramba4u

Jako że to już ... ten czas... czas na.... życzenia. Nie wdając się w detale życzę jak najlepiej.   :big grin:   Dołączając (jak zwykle) tonę admiracji i podziwu dla siły... charakteru /nadia/ i mięśni /netbet/.  :Lol:  

Kosmicznej gwiazdki

----------


## amonite

Szczęśliwych Świąt!  :smile:

----------


## BetaGreta



----------


## Spirea

dziękuję bardzo za życzenia i ślę wzajemne ciągle pod wrażeniem Waszych dokonań

----------


## anetina



----------


## glowac

Nadia,
Wszystkiego najlepszego dla Ciebie i NETbeta.
Życzę Wam zdrowia, samozaparcia w dążeniu do celu.
a na nowy rok Wam życzę spełnienia conajmniej dwóch Waszych marzeń - bo na pewno je macie.
niech dwa się spełnią - tego Wam życzę.

Wszystkiego najlepszego :smile: 


no i jak Wam kibicowałem, tak kibicuję dalej 
trzymajcie się ciepło :smile:

----------


## kitaroo

Zdowych, pogodnych i radosnych Świąt, odrobinę odpoczynku i jeszcze więcej samozaparcia  :cool:  
Podrawiam

----------


## MAJRA

życzy Majra z rodzinką  :big grin:

----------


## enines

Nadiaart, netbet!
Życzę Wam dużo zdrowia i miłości, jak najwięcej powodów do radości, jak najmniej smutków. Spełnienia marzeń i wszystkiego najlepszego!

----------


## Amelia 2



----------


## Iwona Sudol

:big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Arctica



----------


## Amtla

SZCZĘŚLIWEGO NOWEGO 2010 ROKU

----------


## Krisch

Witajcie

 W O W  :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy:  

Po prostu szczena mi tak opadła, że sie pozbierać nie mogę. Jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem Waszej determinacji w realizacji chyba największego marzenia. Patrząc na poczynania NETbeta nabieram coraz większego przekonania we własne siły i utwierdzam się, że budowa domu jaką mam nadzieję zacząć w niedalekiej przyszłości jest realna bez angażowania wykwalifikowanych i drogich ekip. Normalnie dzięki Stary, jesteś moim autorytetem  :Wink2:  . Szok, że pomimo pracy zawodowej, w każdej wolnej chwili masz siły, żeby śmigać na budowie, nie mając żadnego doświadczenia w budowlance. Dobrze, że w kalendarzu jest taka pora roku jak zima, przynajmniej odpocząć możesz  :smile:  
Z zapartym tchem będę śledził Wasze dalsze poczynania w Waszym wzorowo prowadzonym dzienniku budowy. Widać jesteście super ludzmi, otwartymi z dużym poczuciem humoru, normanie zazdroszcze Waszym sąsiadom  :Wink2:  

A korzystając z okazji w Nowym Roku życzę dalszego takiego zaangażowania w budowie, zdrowia, i przede wszystkim sił i pieniędzy, bo to chyba najważniejsze.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Żona Adwalka

Szacun wielki  dla umiejetności i determinacji ! 
W Nowym Roku życzę samych pomyślnych dni . 
Dziennik czyta się świetnie. Będę z uwagą śledzić co u Was się dzieję i trzymać za Was kciuki.

----------


## ged

Podoba mi się   :big grin:

----------


## Ciril

Elo, elo...

Pozdrowionka dla Dzielnych Pługów Śnieżnych!!!


Wy odpoczywacie, a my robimy dalej....


Ja siem normalnie tym, no, robolem budowlańcem zrobiłam...

Odpoczywajcie, odpoczywajcie, bo to co było do tej pory to rozgrzewka była - ja Wam to mówię, z czerwonym nosem, odmrożonym uchem i zmarzniętymi wszystkimi paluszkami....



*Netbet* wymodliłeś bestio tą zimę, a ja cierpię.







Ciril_elektryk_amator_w_roli_chińczyka  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witajcie
> 
>  W O W    
> 
> Po prostu szczena mi tak opadła, że sie pozbierać nie mogę. Jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem Waszej determinacji w realizacji chyba największego marzenia. Patrząc na poczynania NETbeta nabieram coraz większego przekonania we własne siły i utwierdzam się, że budowa domu jaką mam nadzieję zacząć w niedalekiej przyszłości jest realna bez angażowania wykwalifikowanych i drogich ekip. Normalnie dzięki Stary, jesteś moim autorytetem  . Szok, że pomimo pracy zawodowej, w każdej wolnej chwili masz siły, żeby śmigać na budowie, nie mając żadnego doświadczenia w budowlance. Dobrze, że w kalendarzu jest taka pora roku jak zima, przynajmniej odpocząć możesz  
> Z zapartym tchem będę śledził Wasze dalsze poczynania w Waszym wzorowo prowadzonym dzienniku budowy. Widać jesteście super ludzmi, otwartymi z dużym poczuciem humoru, normanie zazdroszcze Waszym sąsiadom  
> 
> A korzystając z okazji w Nowym Roku życzę dalszego takiego zaangażowania w budowie, zdrowia, i przede wszystkim sił i pieniędzy, bo to chyba najważniejsze.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Witaj 

A niech się porusza trochę  schudnie piwożłop jeden a nie tylko siedzi i pierdzi w stołek   :Wink2:   :Lol:   :Lol:  
Tylko Ty sobie niczego nie zrób na swojej budowie, bo Cię będziemy mieli na sumieniu, że niby żeśmy namówili.  :Wink2:  
Pamiętaj, że nie jesteś mrówką i więcej nie podniesiesz niż ważysz.   :Wink2:   Stary też myślał, że jest nieśmiertelny... i go zawiało, zakuło, przebiło, przygniotło, przycięło itp.
Ja myślę ze on i tak jest nieśmiertelny a wieczorami i wlikendami  to pewne że jest - niewidzialny   :Lol:   :Lol:  
A i zdarza mu się być najbogatszym...ale wtedy na drugi dzień nic nie pamięta   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Dzięki za odwiedziny   :big grin:  
Pozdrawiamy

----------


## Nadiaart

> Podoba mi się


mi też   :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Elo, elo...
> 
> *Netbet* wymodliłeś bestio tą zimę, a ja cierpię.
> 
> Ciril_elektryk_amator_w_roli_chińczyka


ell, ell .... Cirilll   :cool:  
modły były - nie zaprzeczam - jest zima!!!
w intancyji cierpień - TO NIE JA    :cool:  

..a kiedy będzie: "Ciril_hydraulik_kotłownia"  

pozdro
NETbet'zaspa kur.... na 40cm

p.s.
ale z tym chińczykiem nie kumam.. znaczy mróz ci oczy zawęził czy jak??   :cool:

----------


## netbet

> Napisał ged
> 
> Podoba mi się  
> 
> 
> mi też


...a ja sam do końca nie jestem przekonany..
*Nadiaart* - może i mi się podoba...
*ged* - ... no nie wiem... nie znamy się ...nie sypiamy razem.. nie zaprosiłeś na kolację.... :cool:   :cool: 

NETbet'jedyny_monrz_sfojej_rzony   :cool: 

p.s.
ged - ty to jesteś półtora gościa... czytałem... czytałem...

----------


## ged

Dobra, dobra, nie kitować ... żonkę przytulić, wygrzać się i do roboty.

----------


## Arctica

Witam siem z pługami... śnieżnymi ma sie rozumieć  :Roll:  

Chcieli zimę, mają zimę, tylko mogli by już zacząć gonić toto... wiosny mi sie chce!!!

A z tą mrówką, to nieprawda... da radę ino nie nad głowę  :Wink2:  

Łączę się z Wami w błogim lenistwie, piwożłopieniu i w stołek pierdzeniu  :ohmy:  
nawet nie czuje jak mi sie rymuje  :ohmy:  

Dobra spadam, pa

----------


## [email protected]

Bardzo przydatne podsumowanie kosztow w dzienniku.

Ciekawi mnie co robicie z dachem. Dalej samodzielnie?
Wasz dach nie jest jakos przesadnie skomplikowany.
Moze warto sie porwac? 

Pozdrawiam
MU

----------


## netbet

> Ciekawi mnie co robicie z dachem. Dalej samodzielnie?
> Wasz dach nie jest jakos przesadnie skomplikowany.
> Moze warto sie porwac?


dach... sen z powiek... wiec jest z nim tak:
właśnie przeliczyłem m3 za więźbę.... z oryginalnych 6,3 m3 jest 7,5 m3 - pozmieniały się przekroje 
więźbę pewnie zamówię sam ale położyć to to juz nie.
lekko "zesrany" jestem wysokością  ( 8,5 m ) i przekrojami do poskładania ( 8x18 )
zresztą ekipa z którą gadałem zrobi nam to za ok 3000 w trzy dni... ja bym sie z tym pierdzielił pewnie z półtora miesiąca...
deskowanie, papa, łaty i inne  - już we własnym zakresie...
z blachą jak i dachówką jakiegos szału nie ma.. tu powinno udać się samemu.

jak na razie to odrabiam lekcję z tynkowania... tu różnica w samodzielności a zleceniu jest znaczna...
w dachu aż takich różnic nie ma... wydane dodatkowo 3k pewnie już gdzieś zaoszczędziliśmy   :cool:   :cool: 

zacznie się jazda jak zaczniemy robić meble i pokażemy że można zrobić kuchnię "drewnianą" na blumie..za 20% cen ogólnoprzyjętych w studiach...
budować - polubiłem... ,ale mebelki.... ach...lekko łatwo i tanio!


pozdro
NETbet'samowkręt   :Lol:

----------


## GAZUU

Witam ponownie.
Czy można wiedzieć jaki samochód służy wam za "przenośny magazynek"?
Właśnie mam zamiar kupić coś co mi posłuży za transport ,magazynek na budowę no i co by rodzinkę przewieżć.Bo z tym magazynowaniem to nie lada problem a na działcę agregacik czy inne rzeczy mogłyby szybko zniknąć.
Pozdrawiam.
Alex

----------


## Ciril

*Nadiaart* można można. Wcale nieźle się te Wasze rachunki sprawują.
Ja chcę zbudować za góra za 250 tys. do zamieszkania - 287 m2 powierzchni netto - i jak patrzę na dotychczasowe koszty - to się chyba uda  :big grin:  

Trzymajcie się ciepełko - byle do wiosny  :Wink2:

----------


## netbet

> Witam ponownie.
> Czy można wiedzieć jaki samochód służy wam za "przenośny magazynek"?
> Właśnie mam zamiar kupić coś co mi posłuży za transport ,magazynek na budowę no i co by rodzinkę przewieżć.Bo z tym magazynowaniem to nie lada problem a na działcę agregacik czy inne rzeczy mogłyby szybko zniknąć.
> Pozdrawiam.
> Alex


przejezdny magazynek - mercedesik   :big grin:  takie stare vito...
cokolwiek nie kupisz musisz się z tym liczyć z niesamowitym syfem w aucie... cement jak sie rozsypie - masakra!! 

a nie chcesz kupić naszego? - samochód wie jak to jest na budowie - każdego nowego będziesz musiał przyuczać do roboty   :cool:   :cool:

----------


## Pietrus_P

witam Was serdecznie  :Lol:   :Lol:  , przeczytałem Wasz dziennik jak najlepszą książkę, powiem tylko tyle pełen szacun za odwagę i wytrwałość, dużo się z niego dowiedziałem, najlepsze jest to , że zamieszczacie dużo zdjęć, róbcie tak dalej , wierzcie mi wielu ludziom to ułatwi życie, z niecierpliwością czekam na rozpoczęcie sezonu jak zaczniecie prowadzić dziennik dalej, teraz trochę prywaty z mojej strony, jakbyście mogli podesłać parę dokładnych zdjęć tej większej giętarki do drutów zbrojeniowych, muszę sobie coś takiego skonstruować , chyba że macie swoją na zbyciu, pozdrawiam i życzę duuuuużo zdrowia na dalszą budowę ,  a na razie odpoczywajcie  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## netbet

> ,... że zamieszczacie dużo zdjęć, róbcie tak dalej , wierzcie mi wielu ludziom to ułatwi życie... lol:


między innymi dla takich pobudek ten dziennik powstał.( dla naszej ułomnej pamięci tys )




> , jakbyście mogli podesłać parę dokładnych zdjęć tej większej giętarki do drutów zbrojeniowych, muszę sobie coś takiego skonstruować , chyba że macie swoją na zbyciu


nie sprzedam mojego dziecioka!!!! ale... polecę:
http://www.allegro.pl/item898659092_...ow_fi6_14.html
ta sama.... tylko bez uszczerbku na zdrowiu   :cool:   :cool:   :big grin: 

pozdro
NETbet'sześciopak   :Wink2:  

w/w przesyłać pocztą... @ nie ładuje litrów

----------


## Pietrus_P

witam Cię ponownie, mam następne pytanie, mianowicie chodzi mi o to czym przecinałeś pustaki, Twój żon wkleił co prawda zdjęcie tego ustrojstwa , ale niestety u mnie nie było ono widoczne , dalej w dzienniku było coś o zawiasie , ale wtedy to już zupełnie zgłupiałem, a tak poza tematem to jak tam u Was zimą , daje się we znaki?, pozdrawiam  :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> witam Cię ponownie, mam następne pytanie, mianowicie chodzi mi o to czym przecinałeś pustaki, Twój żon wkleił co prawda zdjęcie tego ustrojstwa , ale niestety u mnie nie było ono widoczne , dalej w dzienniku było coś o zawiasie , ale wtedy to już zupełnie zgłupiałem, a tak poza tematem to jak tam u Was zimą , daje się we znaki?, pozdrawiam


..tiaaa.. z tym zawiasem to jest faktycznie patent... sa tacy co uważają go za relikwie..  :Lol:  
pomysł się zrodził w mej chorej głowie jak stanąłem przed problemem - jak przeciąć pustak? ... nigdy nie bywałem na budowach, nie podpatrywałem, nie wiedziałem jak to sie robi... obejrzałem konstrukcję pustaka, układ komór, grubość ścianek i trza było dobrać do tego narzędzie - TANIE!
miało to dziłac na zasadzie przecinaka... tylko węższe i tnące równo.
przekopałem kapciore.. i padło na ZAWIAS .. taki z casto chyba za dychę...
cholera - fakt - cos fothost pogubił zdjęcia.... coś takiego:
http://www.allegro.pl/item902161028_...ny_zt_300.html

trzymamy za "a"
walimy młotkiem w "b"
wchodzi na głębokość "c"
.. i tak z dwóch stron pustaka... 
 :cool:   :cool:  
zabawa że ja pier...

zima... zara będzie w dzienniku   :Lol:  

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## jarook

Witam. 
Osobiście z moim ojcem zabrałem się za więźbę i trochę wtargaliśmy w tym 4 x belki koszowe 20/18/850 (MASAKRA-takie lochy ciężkie) no i parę krokwi. Doszliśmy do wniosku, że cieśli trzeba wołać bo koszowe ciąć umieją a my nie, no i parę cudów do zrobienia jeszcze. Znajomi wpadli kilku osobową grupą i w śniegu i mrozie w 3 dni się uporali, a było co robić sam widziałem i z podziwu wyjść nie mogłem. Roboty może wiele nie ma ale za to jaki wysiłek. Można to samemu zrobić ale jak się poślizgniesz i belka Cię przegnie, pociągnie, przydusi czy zrzuci to sam miód (z benzyną). Też wszystko robię sam ale strop i więźbę ekipy wezwałem i się postarały. Teraz dachówka ale z ojcem robię bo na dachach to On całe życie jako dekarz przesiedział. I... i dalej znowu sam  :big grin:

----------


## ///RoboCop

> reasumując... jak na pierwsze w życiu duże budowanie to wydaje mi się ze nie jest najgorzej... fakt - przeliczyłem się czasowo z niektórymi "gitami" ..ale robię to pierwszy raz w zyciu


Jestem pod WRAŻENIEM  :ohmy:   OGROMU pracy jaki włożyliście!!!! ...
 a najbardziej mnie zaskoczył (fajnie, że stać Was jeszcze na takie szaleństwa  :Lol:  ) zakup tego zapomnianego F. Capri - czy mościsz mu już jakiś gniazdko na działce? blachy już wołają, żeby się nimi zająć  :cool:

----------


## prokopek

Ja tu szczerze mówiąc, trochę liczyłem, że jakieś zdjęcia od netbeta i małżonki ściągnę jak sprytnie wieźbę na dach (np we dwoje) zapodać, a potem krokwie i resztę do kupy pozbijać, ale coś czuję, że po komentarzach kolegów z forum raczej się nie doczekam   :cool:  

Swoją drogą zdjęć z w/w w necie żadnych nie znalazłem, wszyscy się chwalą zrobionym, a w okolicy swoje dachy na chalupach juz mają, NetBet w Tobie nadzieja  :smile: 
Jeśli będziesz mógł to obstrykaj chociaż trochę cieśli robotę - dla kolegów i potomnych.

pozdro  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> Ja tu szczerze mówiąc, trochę liczyłem, że jakieś zdjęcia od netbeta i małżonki ściągnę jak sprytnie wieźbę na dach (np we dwoje) zapodać, a potem krokwie i resztę do kupy pozbijać, ale coś czuję, że po komentarzach kolegów z forum raczej się nie doczekam   
> 
> Swoją drogą zdjęć z w/w w necie żadnych nie znalazłem, wszyscy się chwalą zrobionym, a w okolicy swoje dachy na chalupach juz mają, NetBet w Tobie nadzieja 
> Jeśli będziesz mógł to obstrykaj chociaż trochę cieśli robotę - dla kolegów i potomnych.
> 
> pozdro


temat więźby u nas zamknięty - zlecamy wykonanie ! ... nie będziemy się szarpali z przekrojami 8/18 na znacznej wysokości... poza tym ... gatunek NETbet'owy jest nielotem .... i nie ma realnej szansy na miękkie lądowanie z kalenicy   :big grin:  

co innego deskowanie i papa... no to zrobimy sami...zrobiliśmy szalunek stropu - zrobimy i dach... zresztą - ja juz jeden dach w swoim życiu wykonałem... nie przecieka, nie odfrunął, ma sie dobrze... tylko skala była inna ( gdzieś na początku dziennika są foty naszej "szopy budowlanej"... tymi ręcami postawionej)

wiec fotorelacja będzie taka sama jak przy stropie...ślubna mnie obcyka jak klicę.

fajnie przeczytać że komuś sie to wszystko podoba...

pozdro
NETbet'dachowiec

----------


## arturromarr

Dobra decyzja.
Jak zobaczyłem robotę cieśli na mojej budowie (konkretnie cyrkowe spacery na wysokości 7m trzymając się warczącej pilarki i młotka) to utwierdziłem się w podjętej decyzji. Straciłbyś dużo czasu a może i zdrowia.
Poza tym jak masz dobrą ekipę to więźba będzie idealnie trzymała założony kszatłt, skorygują ewentualną krzywiznę murów (z całym szacunkiem dla murarza) i będzie się wtedy dobrze kładło pokrycie i efekt będzie idealny.
Sąsiad robił więźbę razem z ojcem i chociaż wszystko do tego etapu szło im dobrze to dach mają lekko krzywy i sporo się namęczyli z naciąganiem blachy.
Dach wymaga więcej doświadczenia bo wykonuje się go w mniej komfortowych warunkach.

A poza tym patrzeć jak po miesiącach własnoręcznego budowania w dwa dni powstaje cały dach - bezcenne.   :smile: 

PS: 
Zobaczcie zdjęcie satelitarne na zumi jest wcześniejszy stan, ale w lepszej jakości. Ja kolekcjonuje sobie te zdjęcia, fajnie będzie je kiedyś obejrzeć jak zmieniał się widok z nieba.

----------


## Arctica

Noooo.... w końcu jest coś co my zrobimy a Wy nie  :Roll:   :big grin:  ...

będę z siebie dumna jak pafffff.... 

mam nadzieję, że nie będę musiała się przekonać kto szybciej osiągnie poziom zero... ja czy młotek  :Confused:  

Ps. a jak tam narządy  :Roll:  ????? dużo zostało  :Roll:

----------


## GLAMOURMUM

dużo, dużo MIŁOŚCI

----------


## kitaroo

hmmmm SpaceStar?  :ohmy:

----------


## bdan

netbet
Wysłałam do Ciebie wiadomość na priv. Nie wiem czy dotarła, byłabym wdzięczna za odpowiedź.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

:ohmy:  nic nie mam...

----------


## bdan

Wysłałam jeszcze raz. Mam nadzieję, że dojdzie

----------


## [email protected]

Witam Pana Kierownika  :wink: 
Tym razem mam dwa pytanka:
po pierwsze primo dla jakiej nosnosci gruntu liczne byly fundamenty w Waszym cedryku? Widzialem, ze macie podobne warunki gruntowe jak ja (grunty RIVb?)
i po sekundo - z jakim naddatkiem zamowiliscie stal wzgledem tego co mowi projekt? Mam nadzieje ze zapas 3% wystrczy.

Pozdrawiam
MU

----------


## netbet

...co do gruntu... nie mam zielonego pojęcia   :ohmy:   wparował KB... polukał, postukał i kazał robić tak jak jest....

stal... nie zamawiałem zgodnie z projektem, tylko policzyłem ile będzie potrzeba...a poza tym np. nie miałem zbrojenia ławy  :ohmy:   a mam...
odpadu zostało może 1%  :Lol:  

pozdro
NEtbet'chybajużwiosenny   :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

a mozesz zobaczyc dla jakich warunkow lawy byli liczone? Powinienes miec to w projekcie. 
Dla ulatwienia podpowiem Ci, ze wartosc podawana w jednostce kPa (kilopaskal).

Pozdrawiam
MU

----------


## netbet

..dopuszczalne naprężenia na grunt przyjęto 0,15MPa ( podpowiadam megapaskal )


to o to loto?

a tak na marginesie: po jaką cholerę ci takie współczynniki??   :ohmy:

----------


## [email protected]

to je to...

Chodzi mi o to, ze czesto bardzo uczciwi architekci mowia tak:
"Paaaanie przy takim gruncie to cza wszytko od nowa liczyc."
i kasuja Cie 2,5k (miast 800) gdzie naprawde 150kPa (i tu pozwole sobie podpowiedziec  - kilopaszczali) to srednia noscnosc raczej i projektowane dla niej fundamenty sa ok dla wiekszosci gruntow na naszej ojczystej ziemi.

Moj kierownik i zarazem architekt nie nalezy do tych opisywanych wyzej i zaproponowal wykop testowy zeby upewnic sie, ze nas nic nie zaskoczy.

Pozdrawiam
MU

----------


## arturromarr

Ale, żeś z tym początkiem sezonu "falstart strzelił", jeszcze moja żona przeczyta i mnie na budowę wygoni!!! a jeszcze wszystkich zimowych zapasów nie opróżniłem, nie zapomnę Ci.   :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Mam pytanko. 
Mozesz mi powiedzic jaka stal dominuje u Was na stropie?
W projekcie mam #8 ale kierownik postanowil zmienic na #12. 
Powoduje to pewien dodatkowy koszt ale skoro tak mowi...

Uspokojcie mnie tylko - macie #12? Na zdjeciach wyglada mi to na wlasnie takie prety.

Pozdrawiam
MU

----------


## netbet

potwierdzam : całe zbrojenie stropu wykonane z 12mm pręta ( poza strzemionami )

w projekcie mialem miejsca z 10, ale nie chciało mi się kombinować i poleciłem wsio z 12   :cool:  

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## jan_z_wolna

Żeście wystartowali  :Smile: 
Ja niestety walczę z wodą w fundamencie. Staram się wypompowywać co kilka dni, ale dobrze nie jest. Druga sprawa, że do działki póki co nic mi nie dojedzie. Spróbuję jutro namówić piach na przyjazd (póki zamarznięte).

Trzymajcie się w tym całym roku! Jako, że też budujemy sami, Wasza robota jest dla nas bardzo i inspirująca. POWODZENIA!

----------


## Ciril

Widzę, że również powoli prostujecie odnóża, co by z fotela powstać do roboty... Oj ciężko się zebrać po zimie, a i ta franca nie odpuszcza  :Confused:  

Pozdrawiam 

Ciril_mająca_lenia_nie_napiszę_gdzie

----------


## netbet

> Ale, żeś z tym początkiem sezonu "falstart strzelił", jeszcze moja żona przeczyta i mnie na budowę wygoni!!! a jeszcze wszystkich zimowych zapasów nie opróżniłem, nie zapomnę Ci.


to trzeba więcej wcinać... coby mieć co spalić na wiosnę.. 
byś choć foty chaty zamieścił... bo tego to ja ci nie zapomnę...  :cool:  

...a niech to czyta i cie wypędzi na budowę...  :Lol:  

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

> Ciril_mająca_lenia_nie_napiszę_gdzie


oj tam... napisz....  :big grin:

----------


## arturromarr

Ano i w końcu wylądowałem wczoraj na budowę, ale raczej zrobiłem wywiad środowiskowy, niż coś w rzeczywistości.
Przejeżdżałem koło Was ale miałem wrażenie, że nikogo nie ma, ale z daleka nie widać.   :smile: 
Dzisiaj miałem jechać ale ta wigilijna pogoda bardziej mnie nastraja do stołu niż budowy więc robię te zapasy na wiosnę coby je spalać.   :smile: 

PS:



> byś choć foty chaty zamieścił... bo tego to ja ci nie zapomnę...


Nie chcę Ci zaśmiecać wątku więc masz kilka zdjęć w postaci linków:
http://images40.fotosik.pl/267/45cab821d85895a2.jpg
http://images44.fotosik.pl/65/b83442b09ef2b14d.jpg
http://images39.fotosik.pl/172/823916940c5d1612.jpg
http://images40.fotosik.pl/248/d8ebe7966024cadc.jpg
http://images45.fotosik.pl/272/fd961019d42b61d3.jpg
http://images47.fotosik.pl/206/0e6ab03dc4ddb6ea.jpg
http://images46.fotosik.pl/271/9171eea2ec28303a.jpg
A jak masz okulary do anaglifów (czerwono niebieskie) to nawet 3D:
http://images42.fotosik.pl/173/89a53859818ab0ba.jpg

----------


## netbet

łał!  :ohmy:  
to mniej wiecej tak projekt jak nasz.. ok 150m2... szacun

gdzie ty się budujesz, że widujesz życie u nas na placu boju...???

w tym 3D.. to ja .... ja  kur&^% kolorów nie rozróżniam ...czerwone, niebieskie..., ale ślubna mówi że widac głębię... 

lece po next bronka ... i może bez łokularów cos obacze... 

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.
naprawdę fajny dom...ten kocił to do palenia czy tymczasowy?? bez zasobnika?? dokładać trzeba co ile???? tos mnie zaskoczył...

----------


## arturromarr

Jak jadę Rąbieńską do Alexandrowa to mijam Waszą budowę i zawsze zerkam.
Co do 3D to właśnie z Alicji wróciliśmy z Bałtyku, może tamte okulary by ci lepiej służyły.  :smile: 
Ja zrobiłem aparacik do takich zdjęć niedawno właśnie głównie, żeby dokumentować budowę. Za dwa trzy lata wszyscy będziemy mieli TV 3D i będę mógł sobie powspominać w tym formacie, tu więcej:
http://www.stereoskop.org.pl/index.p...ic&p=1212#1212
Piecyk jeszcze nierozdziewiczony, więc wrażeń nie mam.  :smile: 
W sumie może dobrze, że nie rozpoczęliśmy w tym roku sezonu grzewczego bo ta zima by nas z torbami puściła.
Co do pieca to może nie powinienem o tym pisać, żebyście mnie za zupełnego wariata nie wzięli, ale będę przerabiał na taki z podajnikiem.
Taki jestem  "pan - zrób to zam"
PS:
Jak widzę co się dzieje za oknem to nie wiem kiedy zaczniemy wszyscy prawdziwą budowę zamiast gadać przy browcu na odległość.   :smile:

----------


## netbet

> http://www.stereoskop.org.pl/index.p...ic&p=1212#1212
> 
> Taki jestem  "pan - zrób to zam"


  :ohmy:  artur..... zamieść to w dziale "zrób to sam" a będziesz na tym forum BOGIEM!!! ( i dostaniesz_ "elektroniczny bóg forum"_ bez dorobku )

zatkało mnie....

pozdro
NETbet'fizol   :cool:

----------


## arturromarr

Dzięki, nie no jak forum budowlane to budowlane.
Jak zrobię reku, solar, albo podajnik do pieca "tymi ręcamy" to opublikuję.
Wracając do wątku to mam pytanie:
Jakie macie plany budowlane na ten rok, jakie na ukończenie budowy i zamieszkanie?
Jak ostatecznie z tą więźbą co zlecasz, co robisz ewentualnie sam?

----------


## netbet

..hmm... plany na ten rok:

więźba - postawią fachowcy 
deskowanie i papa - samodzielnie
szczyty ..murowanie ( kur(*&^ - ) 5,8 m - samodzielnie
kominy - trza dokończyć - samodzielnie
okna - zlecenie... 
tynki - na chwilę obecną jestem za KG wszędzie!! - i jeżeli tak pozostanie - samodzielnie ( jedynie muszę otynkować komin ... chyba dam radę )

jak dostaniemy "kreskę" - to :

wylewki - zlecenie
CO i "duperszmity" - zlecenie ( tu jeszcze nie odrobiłem lekcji - może samodzielnie )
elektryka - samodzielnie częściowo ( nie mam uprawnień - mam smykałkę do podrabiania pieczątek ...  :Smile: 
ocieplenie poddasza - jesień/zima - samodzielnie
KG na poddaszu - samodzielnie

... na resztę "samodzielności" ... rok za krótki 
 :cool:  

..a póki co ...odzysk dech z szalunków i przystosowanie ich do "dachowego pokrycia"

wiele zależy od zdrowia... bo kasa na ten rok przy "samodzielności" to ok. 30 koła...wiec mało...

na pewno nie wprowadzimy się w tym roku.. nie ma szans... liczę na siebie i sie juz nie przelicze jak na stropie   :big grin:  (chyba)

tak więc: pozostaniemy na FM przynajmniej dwa lata... jeszcze..
... a póżniej zacznę robić mebelki - ..i też zlecą ze dwa lata...  :cool:   :cool:  

tak więc.. czeka mnie.... tyrka...

pozdro
NETbet'piwożłop

----------


## arturromarr

> tak więc: pozostaniemy na FM przynajmniej dwa lata... jeszcze..
> ... a póżniej zacznę robić mebelki - ..i też zlecą ze dwa lata...


To dlaczego tylko dwa lata na FM? Dla robiących mebelki też są wątki w dziale "zrób to sam"  :smile: 
Pamiętaj , że nie możesz edytować tego swojego wpisu powyżej, za rok, dwa, cztery, żeby nie wiem co wejdę tu zobaczyć, żeby Was rozliczyć z tych deklaracji.   :smile: 
Dobrze, że w jakiejś chwili szaleństwa nie chciałeś robić sam więźby.
Ja miałem taki plan, ale na szczęście żona z teściową mi go wybiły.
Ale przy pokryciu, też można mieć pełne gacie (szczyty to pikuś przy dachu 45stopni)
Najważniejsze to zawsze się przywiązywać, nawet jak człowiek zaczyna czuć się pewnie (to najgorsze).
Może z deskami będzie łatwiej, ja kładłem sam całe płyty OSB i czasami to była "jazda bez trzymanki". Za to papę sobie mogliśmy darować bo zdecydowaliśmy się na onduvillę, projekt był nowością, to dach też a co tam.
Wylewki nie warto zrobić samemu? ,zależy czy możecie liczyć na jakieś wsparcie, ale można coś zaoszczędzić.
Ja mebelki do kuchni też będę robił sam.
My chcemy wprowadzić się w tym roku, ale zaczęliśmy rok wcześniej od Was.
PS:
Na tym zdjęciu może  nie widać, ale na dachu można sobie przypomnieć epizod z okresu niemowlęcego - "pełne gacie".
http://images47.fotosik.pl/272/22691cda0afcbe62.jpg

----------


## netbet

> Na tym zdjęciu może  nie widać, ale na dachu można sobie przypomnieć epizod z okresu niemowlęcego - "pełne gacie".
> http://images47.fotosik.pl/272/22691cda0afcbe62.jpg


  :ohmy:  ... osz... wiec my z deseczkami to pikuś..

więżbę sobie odpuściłem... inni zrobią to na pewno lepiej... no i szybciej.
w targać krokwie... słabo mi się to widziało.

póki co przemieniam dechy szalunkowe w dach... nuda... i łeb boli..
do "pełnych gaci" zostały jeszcze dwa miechy...

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## prokopek

Hej NetBet żyjesz?  :smile: 

Gorole mówio, że: pogoda ma być taka do września,
więc się chłopie nie przepracuj tak od razu, bo potem chęci nie będzie  :wink:

----------


## arturromarr

No pisz już, bo my się tu zamartwiamy.   :smile: 
Czemu zostawiłeś sobie na deser zewnętrzną deskę do przybicia?
Ja u siebie zbiłem trzy ścianki na stropie i założyłem je na miejsce tak, by została mi do przybicia ta ścianka od środka.

----------


## netbet

żyję..... ale ciągle czyhają na me życie ....wysokości....

ten rok chyba mamy pod znakiem kozicy   :cool:   :Lol:  ... no i prania gaci   :Confused:

----------


## Afrodyta

No popatrz...a myślałam, że już nikt sam nie buduje, ze tylko my takimi dziwakami jesteśmy.

Przeczytałam wszystko w dzienniku i podziwiam. I tak samo jak Wy, wierzę, że się uda, i na pewno wiem, że można  :big grin:  

Oby jak najszybciej zamieszkać  :Wink2:  

Pozdrawiam i będę zaglądać  :Wink2:  aż tak daleko nie mam  :Wink2:

----------


## prokopek

O chłopaku  :ohmy:   Jak zobaczyłem to zdjęcie z dechą na szczycie drabiny to ja pierdziu...   :ohmy:  

Powiedz mi kto Ci takie leki przepisuje  :Wink2:  

pozdro

----------


## Afrodyta



----------


## kitaroo

NET
Widzę że masz jakieś ramki rusztowania. Ile? Jaki rozmiar? Może podskoczę jutro obejrzeć Waszą budowę  :cool:  Jak się zorientowałem to okolice Rąbieńskiej pomiędzy Łodzią a rondem w Rąbieniu?
Pozdro
P.S. 
Sezon rozpoczęty i muszę przyznać, że mnie też nawet włosy bolą  :Confused:

----------


## netbet

> NET
> Widzę że masz jakieś ramki rusztowania..... Może podskoczę jutro obejrzeć Waszą budowę  Jak się zorientowałem to okolice Rąbieńskiej pomiędzy Łodzią a rondem w Rąbieniu?


a zapraszam Cie serdecznie... tylko po 16,00...bo zapitalam w pracy.... i rusztowanie se pooglądasz...tel do mnie na PW masz...

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## besia84

Witam!Ja u was 1 raz i jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem!Gratuluję odwagi,samozaparcia w działaniu-a efektów można tylko pozazdrościć!My też budujemy systemem gospodarczym-ale do aż takiej samodzielności jak wam to nam daleko!Jeszcze raz gratuluję serdecznie!

----------


## andape

To i ja sobie pozwolę trochę ochów i achów tutaj zostawić. To co robicie jest niesamowite.Jestem pod wrażeniem zwłaszcza, że mój mąż to takie biurowo-papierkowo-krawatowe stworzenie raczej i gdyby miała sam budowac to... może pomine milczeniem to co sobie wyobraziełam.Generalnie to ja bym się czegoś takiego podjęła ale z kolei męska duma męża by mi nie darowała więc w efekcie...pozostaje mi podziwiać innych, którzy chcą i potrafia tak sami sobie marzenia realizować. Podsumowując-będę zaglądać bo:
-projekt juz dawno mi się podobał,
-podziw i szacunek swój w ten sposób wyrażę  :smile: 
-HUMOR SOBIE POPRAWIĘ CZYTAJĄC NIEPOWTARZALNE TEKSTY INWESTORA-JAK DLA MNIE TO DRUKIEM POWINNI TO WYDAC, KU SERC POKRZEPIENIU  :smile: )))
POZDRAWIAM GORĄCO

----------


## kitaroo

> wieści...
> 
> dzień jak codzień....ALE  ....  były dziś u nas małe odwiedziny szacownego grona FM


... no nie przesadzałbym z tą "szacownością"  :cool:  




> dzis : *kitaroo*... O!!!.... szacun wielki.... ja wiedziałem ze można samemu tyrać na budowie... ale nie TAKIEJ jak u niego!!!  - *powinien załozyć dziennik - byśta wszyscy pospadali ze stołków!!!* ( wielka wiedza.. wielkie serce )


... pewnie ze śmiechu  :Lol:  




> kto następny ?


... radzę zabrać jakąś ciepłą kapotę... Ja się wybrałem w krótkim rękawku i tyci tyci zimnawo było, ale Netbet poratował mnie kurteczką.... Hmmm dobroć czy może myślał, że jak mnie przebierze w ciuszki robocze to ja z rozpędu wezmę się za robotę  :Wink2:  

Ale powiem szczerze, że żadne zdjęcia nie oddadzą uczucia jakiego doświadczyłem wczoraj... Ogrom prac już wykonanych przytłoczył mnie jak paleta bloczków betonowych (bo siedzę jeszcze w dziurze i muruję bloczki) a domek będę miał 2xwiększy  :Roll:  

Dzięki za cenne rady, jeszcze kiedyś nawiedzę Waszą budowę  :big grin:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## majki

Eeeee, no bez przesady o tych ciarach ... jeszcze ciepło było ...   :Wink2:  
Ale muszę chyba znowu wpaść i pooglądać postępy ...   :big grin:  

pozdrawia serdecznie, majki

----------


## majki

Mówisz ... kiedy najdzie mi ochota ... ? No doooooobra, to jadę ... TERAZ !!!  :big grin: 
Rusztowanie sprawia wrażenie ..... solidnego  :cool:  Chwiać się nie powinno ....  :big grin: 
Ale się chyba nikt nie obrazi, co ???  :wink: 

pozdrawiam świątecznie, majki

----------


## netbet

powiadasz że jedziesz.... hmm...zatem czekam'y 
no to najpierw wyjaśnij mi jak wyrazić tu emocje przy pomocy "mordek"...nosz kur.. nie wiem jak nic nie działa.. przeciąganie, jakie jeb.. kropki som przy mordkach... a jak chce coś już dołozyć to wyskakuje mi przy linijce tytułu.... w du^$% z takimi innowacjami, jak zwykły bet'on nie kuma..

----------


## netbet

:cool:  działa... rozgryzłem.. :cool:

----------


## atija

Piszcie,  piszcie . Ja z przyjemnością czytam

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

noo siema!
Ja pierdziele jaka porażka z tym  "nowym" forum.Nie wiadomo o co kaman...
Jakimś cudem znalazłem swój dziennik.
Ogarnąłeś to jakoś?
Dopóki nie zrobią tego forum to chyba zawieszę  prowadzenie dziennika bo jak na to patrze to mnie w h....strzyka
pozdro

----------


## Afrodyta

Zaznaczyć się przyszłam, bo w tym nowym to mało co wiem, prócz tego, że na zaawansowanej odpowiedzi włącza się subskrypcja :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> noo siema!
> Ja pierdziele jaka porażka z tym  "nowym" forum.Nie wiadomo o co kaman...
> Jakimś cudem znalazłem swój dziennik.
> Ogarnąłeś to jakoś?
> Dopóki nie zrobią tego forum to chyba zawieszę  prowadzenie dziennika bo jak na to patrze to mnie w h....strzyka
> pozdro



eee... no nie jest tak źle z tym forum.... :big grin: 
na początku kurw...ałem  jak mogłem...
teraz to nawet zaczyna działać jak należy.... nawet mi się podoba ta "nowość"...nawet wiem jak posta nabazgrolić..
do innych ustawień nie dorosłem...albo mi się nie chce...
jakoś tak.... lepiej...trza tylko przerobic to i tam w ustawieniach 
i działa!!!

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## majki

No wiesz co ?! To my przyjeżdżamy i Ty dopiero sprzątasz po naszym przyjeździe ???  :big grin:  :wink: 
/foch/ :wink: 

ŻARTUJĘ !!!!  :big grin: 

Ale z innej beczki to bym na żywo kultowego rusztowania nie zobaczył  :cool: 

pozdrawiamy Was netbet'nadiaartowcy , majkowicze  :wink:

----------


## netbet

:cool: zaskoczyliście mnie jak zawsze... :cool:  nawet napojów nie przygotowałem... ani krakersuff

to i rusztowanie jest juz "kultowe"?? zawias - rozumiem... ale to to ?

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## prokopek

A widzisz, zostało zapisane złotymi zgłoskami w historii polskiej myśli technicznej  :smile:

----------


## markoos

Witam
Dzis... a w sumie to już wczoraj o 22 natrafiłem na Was dziennik budowy w poszukiwaniu informacji jak zbroic ławy w narożnikach... i poprostu tak mnie wciągneło że już 3:33 .. a jutro na wesele, wiec chyba będe po ścianach chodził na tym weselu albo spał pod stołem po małej dawce %%  :wink:  
Ale warto było posiedziec i poczytać. Naprawde fajna fotorelacja. A i napisana z humorem, momentami sie naprawde nieźle uśmiałem  :smile: 
Ja własnie 2 tygodnie temu otrzymałem PNB i chcę budować również sam, systemem gosp. Wiele rzeczy nie wiem ale mam nadzieje że na forum znadje wiele ciekawych informacji noi kierbud pomoże.
Myślałem że już tak ludzie nie budują, ale naprawde ucieszyłem się jak trafiłem na Wasz dziennik i naprawde widze że jednak można wiele samemu zrobić (mam nadzieje że starczy mi tyle siły co Wam) 
Wielki szacunek za kawał dobrej roboty.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## arturromarr

My przez połowę budowy jechaliśmy na generatorku.
Tak się przyzwyczaiłem do jego parkotu, że przeżyłem swego rodzaju szok jak nas podłączyli i usłyszałem usłyszałem betoniarkę bez jego dźwięków.

----------


## netbet

artur... ja to chciałbym w końcu usłyszeć betoniarkę.. :cool: 
do generatora się przyzwyczaiłem.... wiem że jak jest potrzebny prund - to trza pohałasować 
a teraz jak to będzie..??? tak zwyczajnie - pstryk - jest, pstryk - nie ma.... bez sensu  :wink: 

własnie wrócilićmy z akcji "zasypywanie kabla i bednary" ... ja [email protected]#$ ... utyrałem się setnie... ale plan wykonany
jutro na wkroczyć jego wysokość elettryk i coś tam powiesić na ścianie...

z dobrych wieści... nadbudowę do ZK wykonuje też elektrownia... wiec po mojej stronie jest ino bezpiecznik  :big grin: 
szacuję że cała operacja zamknie sie - razem z kablem przyłączeniowym, pomiarem, dok. - w kwocie 1,2 k zyli... czyli tanio

z dobrych stron prądu...będę mógł w końcu bezszelestnie włączyć czajnik... :smile: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

> A widzisz, zostało zapisane złotymi zgłoskami w historii polskiej myśli technicznej


... jak tak dalej pójdzie to pewnikiem trafię do jakiegos niechlubnego panteonu budowlańców pt:_ "polak potrafi"_

jak do tej pory jestem na dobrej drodze i staram się bardzo o zapis. :big grin: 

pozdro
NETbet'1"

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witam
> Dzis... a w sumie to już wczoraj o 22 natrafiłem na Was dziennik budowy w poszukiwaniu informacji jak zbroic ławy w narożnikach... i poprostu tak mnie wciągneło że już 3:33 .. a jutro na wesele, wiec chyba będe po ścianach chodził na tym weselu albo spał pod stołem po małej dawce %%  
> Ale warto było posiedziec i poczytać. Naprawde fajna fotorelacja. A i napisana z humorem, momentami sie naprawde nieźle uśmiałem 
> Ja własnie 2 tygodnie temu otrzymałem PNB i chcę budować również sam, systemem gosp. Wiele rzeczy nie wiem ale mam nadzieje że na forum znadje wiele ciekawych informacji noi kierbud pomoże.
> Myślałem że już tak ludzie nie budują, ale naprawde ucieszyłem się jak trafiłem na Wasz dziennik i naprawde widze że jednak można wiele samemu zrobić (mam nadzieje że starczy mi tyle siły co Wam) 
> Wielki szacunek za kawał dobrej roboty.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Witam

Wielkie dzięki za miłe słowa. Zamiarem naszym było dokładne pokazanie krok po kroku naszej budowy. Chyba nam się to jakoś udaje :oops: . Przed rozpoczęciem budowy i prowadzenia dziennika sami podglądaliśmy z wypiekami na twarzach dzienniki innych budujących. Polecam gorąco dziennik *Majkiego*. Tak naprawdę to z jego dziennika wiele się dowiedzieliśmy ...  a co najważniejsze nauczyliśmy się murować ściany - może to brzmi nieprawdopodobnie ale tak było. 

Mam nadzieję że wesele się udało.

pozdrawiam
Nadiaart

----------


## arturromarr

> ...z dobrych stron prądu...będę mógł w końcu bezszelestnie włączyć czajnik.


Nawet jeszcze nie wiesz co masz!
Możesz zatargać na budowę jakąś starą lodówę: Mińsk czy inną i zakosztować schłodzonego złocistego trunku po wyczerpującej pracy.
Może nie stawia na nogi, ale pozwala zapomnieć jak bolą.   :smile: 

PS: Lody dla rodziny też się zmieszczą.

----------


## [email protected]

netbet... zalapalem sie na kebaba, niestety juz na wynos  :wink:  Wtajemniczeni wiedza o co biega.
Dzieki jeszcze raz i pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

...mam nadzieję że coś podpowiedziałem.... 
kebab ..mniam.. mniam.... sory że nic nie było naszykowane ( znaczy było - piwo ) ale ... next time - to już sie postaramy o .. dzieci  :wave:  .. kwiaty, chleb i sól  :wink:  no i .... "coś dla ochłody"

pozdro
NETbet'tyskl :popcorn:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

hej
współczucie z naszej strony  w/s ręcznego zalewania wieńców i innych dziwadeł :smile:  wiemy co czujesz łączymy się z tobą w zakwasach i innych bólach.
Apropos - nasze wieńce też atakowaliśmy ręcznie ,już nie wspomnę o zalewaniu schodów na klatce...
A tak na temat piwa- w Biedronce stonce jest promołszyn na Calsberga w butelce -2,19zł  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 
pozdrawiamy

----------


## arturromarr

Ja też się przyłączam do "kółka za-kwasowego", w sobotę zalewaliśmy schody - masakra.
Jak sobie dajecie radę z tą pogodą, chyba tylko malowanie pejzaży na deskach pozostaje?

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

Daj pan spokój z tą pogodą ,żeby w połowie maja kalesony zakładac??!!!hehehe
Ale chyba  zapowiadają słonce na weekend,tylko ciekawe który.

----------


## netbet

:big grin: ej no chłopaki... bez przesady :big grin: da się robić...

GDZIE JEST TA BIDRONKA?????? u nas promocja obejmuje wafelki.... bronki w normalnej cenie

widziałem ostatnio UWAGA:
12 szt harnasia za 2 dychy! małe tesco... :big lol:  ... to poszalałem

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

> ej no chłopaki... bez przesadyda się robić...
> 
> GDZIE JEST TA BIDRONKA?????? u nas promocja obejmuje wafelki.... bronki w normalnej cenie
> 
> widziałem ostatnio UWAGA:
> 12 szt harnasia za 2 dychy! małe tesco... ... to poszalałem


 Takie biedrony  są tylko w Zgierzu :smile: 
Calsberg w butelce po 2,19zł  nic tylko kupować
Ja w tygodniu nic nie działam na budowie,a poza tym skończył mi się piach .I tak sie zastanawiam-jak zamówie 30ton to wyjdzie taniej ale za chiny tego już nie przerobie.Jak kupie 6 ton -wyjdzie drogo ale za to nie bedzie mi zalegał. Wieczne rozterki...

----------


## prokopek

Hej Netbet żyjesz? 
Najpierw pokazujesz fotki że ciśnienie nie tego, a teraz w dzienniku jakaś stagnacja...

pozdro

----------


## jarook

Pewnie na jaką wycieczkę tudzież wczasy sobie wyjechał. ;P

----------


## atija

helloooł netbet

gdzie ty???? bo zaczynam się martwić

----------


## netbet

spokojnie.. spokojnie... żyję...

brak aktualizacji dziennika podyktowany jest przerwą techniczną - czekamy na więźbę i cieśli :yes: 
wiec co będę pisał: że plantuję i równam działkę?... że wziąłem sie za piony kan? że w dalszym ciągu odzyskuję dechy na dach? ... ee... nuda.. 

z ciśnieniem spox -wymieniłem bateryjki, zmieniłem miejsce pomiaru -  będe żył!   wiec będę dalej coś tam bazgrolił...

oswajam sie z myślą o dachu i jego deskowaniu... pewnie tam spędzę ze dwa miechy..

prąd na chacie juz podpięty... fajnie jest... mozna kawę sobie zrobić i nie obudzic połowy wioski o 6 rano generatorem  :big grin: 

pozdro
NETbet'leń

----------


## atija

uff... mogę spać spokojnie :wink:

----------


## netbet

cieszę sie że uspokoiłem szanownych forumowcuuff  :big grin: 

nosz kur!#@ .. znowy coś kombinują .. tera z dziennikami... BETA zniknęła.. było juz normalnie.......znuff zaczyna mi się niepodobać...

----------


## atija

Wczoraj spałam spokojnie, a dziś mnie krew zalewa jak widzę co wyprawiają z dziennikami :bash:  :bash:

----------


## Arctica

Hej!

Cieślom nie dowierzasz??? Jak my w półtora ludzia, znaczy się chłop i ja zrobiliśmy w cztery dni, to oni ile by ich tam nie było i nie laicy to opierdzielać siem bendom jak cztery dni chcą robić :wink: ... dadzom rade!!!

Łatowaliśmy dwa dni... nie dechowaliśmy

Jak tak patrze na te Wasze zdjęcia to zupełnie jak u mnie... i stół na pustakach... i te rusztowania... ba nawet ten sam system zalewania betonóffff :big grin: 

Ps. zachodzę w głowę gdzieś Ty to ciśnienie mierzył, że takie ponadstatystyczne było :roll eyes: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## arturromarr

U nas cieśle właśnie dwa dni fruwali po nieboskłonie.
Jak człowiek tak sam z mozołem wszystko stawia (czytaj długo) to nie może szczęki zamknąć jak mu w prawie szesnaście godzin taki kawał domu przybywa.  :smile:

----------


## netbet

no...no ... u nas też się odgrażają że zajmie im to ze dwa dni....
czyli wpadną na chwilę ... spiją kawkę.. machną więźbę ... skasują ...

... a ja następny miech będę siedział na dachu... i se wbijał gwoździki... :roll eyes:

----------


## Kasia i Marcin EZG

siemka
U nas więźbę robiło siedmiu chłopa  2 pełne dni  ,trzeciego dzionka przyjechało już tylko czterech aby coś tam dokończyć...

----------


## Arctica

> ...i wiecie co : dobrze że nie porwałem się na samodzielność przy więźbie... bo dziś dopiero dotarło do mnie co to przekrój 14x14.. 
> aż taki silny to ja nie jestem.


A ja _jezdem_ :wiggle:  :wiggle:  :wiggle: 

... fakt, suche nam się trafiły, ale i 14x16 były  :big grin: 

Pozdro

----------


## prokopek

*netbet* a obiecaj dużo i dokładnie opstrykać te fachową robotę pliz...

----------


## netbet

> A ja _jezdem_
> 
> ... fakt, suche nam się trafiły, ale i 14x16 były 
> 
> Pozdro


eee.... dzis widziałem jaką walkę należy stoczyć z 14x14.. 8 m długa... trzech chłopa
tos się natyrała ...współczuję i rozumiem ciężar sprawy :smile: 

pozdro
NETbet'?

----------


## netbet

> *netbet* a obiecaj dużo i dokładnie opstrykać te fachową robotę pliz...


sie robi!

----------


## [email protected]

Podlaczam sie do prosby o dokladna dokumentacje fotograficzna. Zdjecia szczegolow nie zaszkodza.

Pozdrawiam!
MU

----------


## netbet

zdjęć na FM będzie trochę... jak kto ma życzenie wszystkie wyślemy @....

aż takie zainteresowanie naszym dachem?? eeee.... nic specjalnego .. jak u wszystkich  :wink:  trochę dech... trochę kantówek ... pinc gwoździ..

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## [email protected]

Postaraj sie podpatrywac technologie wykonania wiezby. Opiszesz nam ja tutaj  :wink:  - zdjecia beda uzupelnieniem. Od czego zaczynaja? Czy platew wniesli czy wynajeli helikopter? Jak mierza zaciosy na krokwiach itp itd. 

Czekamy na wiecej  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
MU

----------


## [email protected]

Dzieki  za taka ilosc zdjec Netbet. Powiedz mi jak zamontowali platew kalenicowa? Jak sa wbite gwodzie? Od strony krokwi czy wbijane z dolu?

Pozdrawiam
MU

----------


## netbet

płatew kalenicowa podparta na stemplach... gwożdziory wbite od góry od strony krokwi...

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Nadiaart

Hello :smile: 

To może ja - rozwinę myśli i wiedzę zmęczonego Starego mła.

*Murłaty* osadzone na szpilkach - tak jak szpilki były zatopione w wieńcu, nie ma znaczenia gdzie włożycie i co ile je rozmieścicie. 
Pod murłatami oczywiście papa docięta na 20cm, to co zostaje od wewnątrz zwijamy na murłatę i przybijamy papiakami.
Zamki na murłacie 20cm.
*Krokwie/Zamki* - tu cholera nie bardzo wiemy bo niestety nie widzieliśmy, wiemy jedynie że najpierw postawili krokwie- 3,4 pary a później dobili płatwie.
Krokwie robione są według szablonu pierwszej pary.
Krokwie zbijane są do murłaty, płatwi i kalenicy gwoździami 8x30. 
Wszystkie krokwie zostały wyrównane do idealnej płaszczyzny, zlikwidowane brzuchy, brzuszki, graby, garbeczki...
*Płatew kalenicowa* - nie wiemy jak to się robi bo nas nie było ale cieśla "Keczap" opowiedział: stawiamy na stemplach i przybijamy gwoździami przez krokwie od góry. 
*Jętki* - dobijane kiedykolwiek.
*Wieszaki* - po jętkach.
*Nakładki* - po wieszakach.
*Połączenia skręcane* - Krokiew/Jętka - brak - zastosowano 5 gwoździ w X.
*Stemple podpierające* - można wybić dopiero po pełnym deskowaniu dachu i wyschnięciu więźby.


Tyle się dowiedziałam od starego zanim przechylił nastą szklanicę wiechy i padł... :cool: 

Więcej zdjęć i info jak się odważę wejść na rusztowanie. Wtedy będzie luk od góry... :cool: 






Tak jeszcze ode mnie - się [email protected]!# cieszę, że nie zdecydowaliśmy robić więźby sami. Dziś próbowałam podnieść kawałek murłaty - nie drgnęła - ja  padłam.  :sick: 
Widziałam za to jak wciągali murłatę - we czterech chłopa - może gdybym była jeszcze w trzech osobach to... zresztą czy Stary by to wytrzymał.... :big lol: 
Wciągali za pomocą linki.

Może samemu można postawić więźbę ... ale myślę że kąt 15 stopni jest max i szerokość domu do 8m (więźba pod blachę!!!).
U nas - po zmianach (położyliśmy dach o 2,5 stopnia) jest 42,5 stopni i szerokość budynku 9m( więźba pod dachówkę!!!). 
Więc sorry - dom wybudowaliśmy sami ale w takie cuda jak postawienie więźby (takiej jak u nas) w dwie osoby* nie wierzę!!!* :no: 
Dodam jeszcze że cieśli było 5 szt przez dwa dni.

----------


## Arctica

Nadia...

Kąt nie za ostry, 30 stopni, ale i tak więcej niż 15 :wink: 
Domek 11,6 x 20 :big grin: 
Fakt pod blachę, chociaż krokwie narożne 14x16 więc nie chude, a 11,5 metra długie :roll eyes: 
Trochę sposobem, bo całe drewno z tira na strop od razu poszło nie na ziemię :wiggle: 
Jeszcze dodam, że wyjątkowo suche było :smile: 

W dwie, właściwie to w półtorej bo mój ślubny i ja... cuda jak widać nie tylko w erze :roll eyes:  :rotfl:

----------


## Pawciuniu

Witam , 
Czytam wasz dziennik od samego początku z zapartym tchem  i muszę przyznać że bezapelacyjnie jesteście moimi faworytami na tym forum .  :smile: 
Wiem że na budowie wiele rzeczy można zrobić samemu, ale wy miażdżycie totalnie , w pozytywnym tego słowa znaczeniu  :wink:  Podziwiam za za pracowitość, umiejętności i niebywałe samozaparcie.  My jesteśmy na etapie oczekiwania na wykonanie więźby , dużo rzeczy staramy się robić sami ale przy was totalnie wymiękamy  :oops: . Tak się zastanawiam jak rozwiążecie sprawę tynków , wynajmiecie ekipę czy działacie sami , bo my po wstępnych wycenach prawie osiwieliśmy  i zaczęliśmy się poważnie zastanawiać nad tym czy nie tynkować samemu tzn ja i mężuś  :tongue:  Jak juz to tynkowalibyśmy z gotowych mieszanek , ale nie wiem czy to nie porywanie się z motyką na słońce , gdyby się udało to byłaby na pewno duuuuża oszczędność . 
Będę zaglądać i kibicować .

Pozdrawiam 
Ania

----------


## netbet

fajnie że komuś się podoba to co klicimy... :roll eyes:   miłe...

co do tynków... my chyba sami opierdzielimy chałupę.. koszty straszne! ( ja to już siwy jestem )
wstępnie jestesmy nastawieni na suche tynki KG... 1/3 kosztów tynków tradycyjnych... no i można próbować zrobić to samemu  :smile: 
bierzesz płytę karton-gips... mażesz klejem  i ... siup na ścianę! proste nie?.. i od razu 3m2 ściany na gotowo!

gotowe mieszanki są GIT.. ja jadę na takiej zaprawie do murowania i nie marudzę .. może trochę droższa...ale.. ale ni mam betoniary - ślubna pożałowała  :Lol: 

ale u nas  to jeszcze ...ho .. ho... na razie cieszę się jak dzieciok  więźbą... nawet zacząłem ocieplać szczyty.. eh... mam co robić do zimy

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Martinezio

Siemka  :smile:  Trochę zaaferowałeś mnie, Net-bet, tą rolką papy na dach i wpadłem poczytać, jak sobie poradziłeś  :wink:  No i mnie wessało aż na 1 stronę  :jaw drop: 

Jak wyjdę z szoku, to się pokłonię, ok?  :wink:  Pełen szacun.
Ja na swojej budowie "tylko" wykańczam samemu. Na budowanie nie mieliśmy czasu, bo też na wynajętym mieszkaliśmy, a że opchnęliśmy swoje M2 przed upływem 5-letniego okresu od zakupu, to musieliśmy się sprężać, aby w 2 lata wydać kasę na cel mieszkaniowy... Kolejne mieszkanie nie uśmiechało się nam i stąd budowa domu  :wink: 

Kilka ekip się przewaliło i z perspektywy czasu widzę, że pewnie część z tych prac, jeśli nie bylibyśmy przyciśnięci przez skarbówkę do muru upływem czasu, to też wykonalibyśmy sami.... No, ale od stanu po tynkach (wewnętrznych i zewnętrznych) wszystkie prace robimy samemu  :smile: 

Jeszcze raz pełen szacun i uścisk ręki nie-prezesa  :wink: 

Pozdro letnie z chłodnym napojem  :smile:

----------


## misiowiec

Witam

Przede wszystkim wielki szacun dla Ciebie za upór w dążeniu do celu (szczytnego bardzo).  Moje plany budowlane po przeczytaniu Twojego dziennika były takie" ja tez tak chcę i też sam sobie wybuduje dom"  ale potem przyszła refleksja i stwierdziłem ,że piwnicy to ja sam nie wybuduje i wynajełem firmę i co ????  od kwietnia jak wylali ławy jakos nie mogą dojechać i tylko zwodzą :/  obecnie jestem na etapie szukania firmy która mi wybuduje tą piwnicę .  Ale to bedzie przedostatnia firma jaka bedzie na mojej budowie resztę robie sam tylko dach zrobi jeszcze firma (ale to sprawdzona firma).

Trzymaj się  i nie daj się tej papie  :smile:  A jak dojdziesz do etapu instalacji wodnych i C.O. i będziesz miał pytania to wal śmiało na tym się znam i doradzę  :smile:  


Darek

----------


## barakuda1

-

Jesteście fantastyczni i pomysłowi  !

Gratulacje  .


Wasz   lump praski  (  został , niestety, zabity przez moderatora  , więc teraz ja go zastępuję  )

-

----------


## Kristoferson

Witam!!! Wielki szacun gościu, śledzę Twój dziennik od dawna i szczerze powiem; nie ma lepszego!!!! Ja też tyram sam na swojej budowie i wiem co to znaczy robić wszystko samemu, na dziennik to już nie mam siły, ale zaglądam do innym( szukam inspiracji i dowartościowania w chwilach słabości :smile: ). 
    Pozdrowienia i trzymaj się, oby tak dalej!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MAJRA

Witojcie mistrzu  :smile: 

No teraz to dopiero piknie jest z tą więźbą :jaw drop: 

A swoją drogą to pomysły masz przednie, może warto je opatentować?

Pozdro

----------


## netbet

> Witam
> 
> Przede wszystkim wielki szacun dla Ciebie za upór w dążeniu do celu (szczytnego bardzo).  Moje plany budowlane po przeczytaniu Twojego dziennika były takie" ja tez tak chcę i też sam sobie wybuduje dom"  ale potem przyszła refleksja i stwierdziłem ,że piwnicy to ja sam nie wybuduje i wynajełem firmę i co ????  od kwietnia jak wylali ławy jakos nie mogą dojechać i tylko zwodzą :/  obecnie jestem na etapie szukania firmy która mi wybuduje tą piwnicę .  Ale to bedzie przedostatnia firma jaka bedzie na mojej budowie resztę robie sam tylko dach zrobi jeszcze firma (ale to sprawdzona firma).
> 
> Trzymaj się  i nie daj się tej papie  A jak dojdziesz do etapu instalacji wodnych i C.O. i będziesz miał pytania to wal śmiało na tym się znam i doradzę  
> 
> 
> Darek


no... widzisz... a jak byś sam zaczął stawiać ściany piwnicy w kwietniu to juz byś to opękał i miał z bani.... :wink: 
to zrobimy tak: tymi powiesz jak zrobić instalacje a ja cię wesprę moralnie w budowaniu piwnicy... bedzie?

...a po wszytkim odkręcimy CDZP i bal.

dzieki za uznanie... i nie zapomnę chęci niesienia pomocy... na sto procków będe pytał... jak wiesz wszystko robię pierwszy raz w życiu.... wiec lekcji z instalek jeszcze nie odrobiłem. :cool: 
pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

> -
> 
> Jesteście fantastyczni i pomysłowi  !
> 
> Gratulacje  .
> 
> 
> Wasz   lump praski  (  został , niestety, zabity przez moderatora  , więc teraz ja go zastępuję  )
> 
> -


o masz!! no w zyciu... lump praski!! ale cie nie było...ho ho ...
aleś siem przebrała.... za rybę???

cos przeskrobała?

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

> Witam!!! Wielki szacun gościu, śledzę Twój dziennik od dawna i szczerze powiem; nie ma lepszego!!!! Ja też tyram sam na swojej budowie i wiem co to znaczy robić wszystko samemu, na dziennik to już nie mam siły, ale zaglądam do innym( szukam inspiracji i dowartościowania w chwilach słabości). 
>     Pozdrowienia i trzymaj się, oby tak dalej!!!!!!!!!!!!


dzięki.. dzieki... właśnie naszła mnie myśl że to całe bazgranie powinniśmy wydać w formie książki...może coś bym dorobił? :cool:  poczytne by to było?
"instrukcja budowy małego domu - krok po kroku - co i jak bez ściemniania"
albo
"......."

dzięki
pozdro
NEtbet'wydawnictwonaukowe

----------


## netbet

> Witojcie mistrzu 
> 
> No teraz to dopiero piknie jest z tą więźbą
> 
> A swoją drogą to pomysły masz przednie, może warto je opatentować?
> 
> Pozdro


witojcie MAJRA :smile: 

myślę ze po opublikowaniu tych zdjęć ja juz tego nie zdążę zrobić.... ale pewnie znajdzie sie ktos kto na tym spróbuje zarobić...ja jestem bezinteresowny czasem coś wi wpadnie do łba.. . jak zadział to warto to pokazać...

wiem. wiem ... więźba zacna... z nią chata zaczyna wyglądać... tylko [email protected]!#$ wysoko... ( o papmersach to juz gdzies tu było )

pozdro
NEtbet

----------


## netbet

> Siemka  Trochę zaaferowałeś mnie, Net-bet, tą rolką papy na dach i wpadłem poczytać, jak sobie poradziłeś  No i mnie wessało aż na 1 stronę 
> 
> Jak wyjdę z szoku, to się pokłonię, ok?  Pełen szacun.
> Ja na swojej budowie "tylko" wykańczam samemu. Na budowanie nie mieliśmy czasu, bo też na wynajętym mieszkaliśmy, a że opchnęliśmy swoje M2 przed upływem 5-letniego okresu od zakupu, to musieliśmy się sprężać, aby w 2 lata wydać kasę na cel mieszkaniowy... Kolejne mieszkanie nie uśmiechało się nam i stąd budowa domu 
> 
> Kilka ekip się przewaliło i z perspektywy czasu widzę, że pewnie część z tych prac, jeśli nie bylibyśmy przyciśnięci przez skarbówkę do muru upływem czasu, to też wykonalibyśmy sami.... No, ale od stanu po tynkach (wewnętrznych i zewnętrznych) wszystkie prace robimy samemu 
> 
> Jeszcze raz pełen szacun i uścisk ręki nie-prezesa 
> 
> Pozdro letnie z chłodnym napojem


powiadzasz chodny napojem... :roll eyes: własnie  siem delektuję po południowych zmaganiach z materią ....znaczy komin dziś był na tapecie...

dziś wpadli odebrać swoje rzeczy ( rusztowania , drabinę ) łode mnie cieśle.. i nie wierzyli że ja sam tyle papy pierdzieliłem  :cool:  że niby jak????

jesus... co to się będzie działo jak pokażę jakie mebelki można robić samemu...pewnie zostanę samorobem dekady :big grin: 
ale wszystko wam pokażę .. co i jak ....

pozdro
NETbet'samorób

----------


## atija

Witaj Samorobie :wink: 
 czytam Wasz dziennik od samego początku i ciągle mam tak  :jaw drop:

----------


## barakuda1

> o masz!! no w zyciu... lump praski!! ale cie nie było...ho ho ...
> aleś siem przebrała.... za rybę???
> 
> cos przeskrobała?
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet


-

No jak to co  ?

Nie taka opcja jak potrzeba    :smile: 

-

----------


## arturromarr

Dawno mnie tu nie było, a tyle się dzieje.
Mówiłem Ci żebyś szczękę czymś przewiązał bo jej długo po wizycie cieśli nie podniesiesz.   :smile: 
Uczucie przejmującego rozwolnienia zanotowałem na swojej budowie, ale pocieszę Cie, pewnym paradoksem, że im będziesz wyżej tym będzie ustępowało, bo realnie coraz większe ryzyko będzie przysłaniać nabierana pewność siebie, te trzeba z nią uważać.
Ja miałem przerąbane o tyle, że kładłem płyty OSB, które po pierwsze były ciężkie, po drugie świetnie robiły za żagiel, po trzecie trzeba było poruszać się po wierzchu dachu żeby je przykręcić ze względu na geberity. Kładłem miesiąc systemem weczorno-weekendowym, ciekawe jaki wynik będziesz miał z dechami.
Kładziecie jakieś pokrycie jeszcze czy zostaje na razie papa?

----------


## netbet

> Witaj Samorobie
>  czytam Wasz dziennik od samego początku i ciągle mam tak



...hehehe... ja tak  :jaw drop:  mam za każdym razem jak luknę z dachu w dół.. nosz [email protected]#$ ... mam chyba lęk wysokości..

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

artur.... szczena mi opadła  to fakt... teraz już pozbierałem się do kupy i lecę dalej... dechy .. papa... papiory..

akurat w temacie bezpieczeństwa.. i to na takiej wysokości ... mam trzeźwość umysłu.. zabezpieczenie to podstawa!
paseczek .. karabinki... sznurek od wieszania bielizny i ..jazda na dach.

pewnie będzie jak mówisz.. im wyżej.... tym... :eek: 

jak na razie idzie dobrze... zajebiście strony dach ... ja sam... komóra na dole...wiec jak piznę to... znajdą mnie za 12 godzin. :roll eyes: .. znaczy jak lina puści !!

codziennie cos tam do przodu... czasem 15m papy... czasem 6...

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.
na płyty osb bym sie sam nie porwał... za duże i za ciężkie jak dla mnie...ale jak taka położysz - 3m2 do razy są..
eee.... ja tam wolę se deseczki przycinać..

----------


## Tom Bor

Witam serdecznie przeczytałam Wasz dziennik calusieńki i podziwiam, a rzadko mi się to zdarza. Pomysłowi, zacięci i cholera po prostu zdolniachy. będę Was obserwować nadal i podziwiać. :jaw drop:

----------


## netbet

:cool:  sie klici po malućku... nie przesadzajcie ... kazdy może to zrobić...

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## mr6319

Witam.
Wpadłem sobie do was z rewizytą.
Przejrzałem sobie  wasz dzienniczek.  Prace idą cały czas do przodu. Ale u was większość prac robicie sami. Jestem pełen podziwu dla inwestora. po prostu Brawo. No ale i inwestorce nic nie brakuje...
Gdzieś tam łamach waszego dziennika znalazłem małe info o piwku Ciechan - oj dobre dobre. Znam i popijam sobie...
No i ta fota z avatarka - czyli robotnik po pracy... Po prostu rewelecja.
Pozdrawiam.
PS.
Już nie wspomnę o zwołaniu wszelkich forumowiczów i opiciu się... Też nad tym myślałem...

----------


## compi

Jestem po lekturze i tylko tak zapytam po ile opylisz swój zapał i zacięcie? Mogę w rozliczeniu organy oddać, których jak czytałem, może Ci już brakować  :wink: . Gratulacje!!!! Wiem czym to wszystko pachnie bo sam też coś tam klecę. Życzę powodzenia i przede wszystkim szczęścia i rozsądku na wysokościach. Komórę bierz ze sobą, bo jak na uprzęży zawiśniesz to kto Cię zdejmie?

----------


## netbet

... za wszystko zapłacisz kartą VISA... mina teściowej jak siedze na dachu .... bezcenne... :smile: 

rozsądek na wysokości to podstawa...mam
uprząż na skrót 0,5 m ... wiec jak zawisnę to się sam wciągnę.. :wink: 

a tak na marginesie.... wiecie ile kosztuje sprzęt wspinaczkowy??? karabinki.... przepinki... zjazdy??? 
miałem nawet zapędy coby zakupic.. coby se ułatwić poczynania wysokodachowe......ale poprzestanę na śnurku od prania... :cool: 


pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

> Witam.
> Wpadłem sobie do was z rewizytą.
> Przejrzałem sobie  wasz dzienniczek.  Prace idą cały czas do przodu. Ale u was większość prac robicie sami. Jestem pełen podziwu dla inwestora. po prostu Brawo. No ale i inwestorce nic nie brakuje...
> Gdzieś tam łamach waszego dziennika znalazłem małe info o piwku Ciechan - oj dobre dobre. Znam i popijam sobie...
> No i ta fota z avatarka - czyli robotnik po pracy... Po prostu rewelecja.
> Pozdrawiam.
> PS.
> Już nie wspomnę o zwołaniu wszelkich forumowiczów i opiciu się... Też nad tym myślałem...


mr6319... mogę cos jeszcze polecić.. ze trunków "mało" wyskokowych...

a  z tym zwołaniem wszelkich "paproków - samorobów" na wymianę " magicznych sposobów" to jest bardzo dobra myśl... 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## cedryk

> mr6319... mogę cos jeszcze polecić.. ze trunków "mało" wyskokowych...
> 
> a  z tym zwołaniem wszelkich "paproków - samorobów" na wymianę " magicznych sposobów" to jest bardzo dobra myśl... 
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet


Jestem na takim samym etapie budowy cedryka-zdęcia są bardzo ciekawe,zresztą jak ma się dobry projekt i pomysł oraz wyobrażnię to powstaje konkretne arcydzieło sztuki współczesnej z niesamowitymi innowacjami.Śledzę wasze postępy  połowy roku i porównuję ze swoimi,jeśli uda mi się to wyślę zdjęcie-pozdrowienia.

----------


## cedryk

http://forum.muratordom.pl/images/attach/jpg.gif

----------


## netbet

HA!! :smile: 
..no to jest nas dwóch "cedrykowców" ...

..ale... ale.... jakies zmiany w układzie pomieszczeń widzę...  kominy poprzesuwane...okna klatki schodowej od frontu..eeennnooo... dawaj foty!!

my okno balkonowe od frontu zmiejszyliśmy ...a własciwie je łobcielicmy łode doła... :wink: 

foty.. foty!!! 


pozdro
NETbet'juzniesamotnycedrykowy

..aaa... może to widok od tyłu...na podcień w salonie... ale i tak mi się nie zgadza ilośc balkonów... wiec i tak foty!!

----------


## asiagasz

Witam Kaznodzieje Net'beta :smile:  i podziwiam  waszą wytrwałość! my też sami budujemy ale z dużą pomocą rodzinki! do dachu też planujemy jakiego majstra szt.1. plus rodzinka oby nas robocizna nie zeżarła haha :smile: pozdrawiam i oczywiście śledzę dalej wasze poczynania!!!

----------


## Tom Bor

zastanawiam się gdzie dają okna w tej cenie co pisałeś, jakaś podpowiedź. może na p.w. :wiggle:

----------


## netbet

> Witam Kaznodzieje Net'beta!do dachu też planujemy jakiego majstra szt.1. plus rodzinka oby nas robocizna nie zeżarła hahapozdrawiam i oczywiście śledzę dalej wasze poczynania!!!


z tym dachem to ja bym polecił ciesli... nie że nie wierzę w cuda....bo sam o nich gadam... ale wierzcie mi - szkoda nerwów i zdrowia...będzie jeszcze czas na "samodzielnośc" :wink: 


pozdro 
NETbet

----------


## netbet

> zastanawiam się gdzie dają okna w tej cenie co pisałeś, jakaś podpowiedź. może na p.w.


niestety - nie mogę zdradzić... ale jak będę mógł...to  :cool: .. to siem wygadam...
powiem tylko że na profilach gealan'a

pozdro
NETbet'idespać....kuryjuzspia

----------


## arturromarr

jak już już nastał taki duch rekolekcyjny po kazaniu netbeta, to zapodam:
"...gdzie dwóch lub trzech zbierze się w moje imię. tam jestem pośród nich...."
To już dwa Cedryki są, zajefajnie zobaczyć jak ktoś buduje ten sam domek, co?
Jak ja zobaczyłem inne domki budowane według naszego projektu, to aż się zagotowałem z ciekawości co i jak poprzerabiali.   :smile: 

PS:
Przepraszam za ignorancję, ale powiedz co oznacza nazwa Waszego projektu?
Jest drzewo cedrowe, jest cadyk, ale co to jest ten cedryk?

----------


## Martinezio

Cedryk to imię męskie, o ile dobrze mi się wydaje  :wink: 

EDIT: dobrze mie się wydaje: http://www.bryk.pl/s%C5%82owniki/s%C...auntliroj.html  :smile:

----------


## atija

Zgadza się
 Cedryk to chłopiec i do tego LORD

 Znaczy się ...... Arystokratyczny dom budujecie :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## Tom Bor

A ja znów z pytankiem ile kosztowało Was drewno na więźbę dachowa i gdzie ją nabyliście bo mnie to chyba chcą lekko naciągną :bash: ć

----------


## netbet

*cyt.: "Charakterystyka:*_ Cedryk jest chłopcem niezwykle rezolutnym i śmiałym. Z łatwością nawiązuje znajomości, także z dorosłymi. Wzbudza w nich sympatię, dzięki czemu zyskuje wśród nich wielu przyjaciół. Chętnie dyskutuje na różne tematy, zdarza się wtedy, że używając trudnych słów, przekręca je. Swoją odwagą zaimponował nawet hrabiemu. Zawsze jest bardzo uprzejmy. Trochę onieśmielają go tylko objawy szacunku, okazywanego mu przez służących dziadka. Jest bardzo miły, dobry i pogodny. Stara się być zawsze uśmiechnięty. Jego cechą jest także samodzielność."_


*Martinezio*  .... to o mnie czy o mojej chacie? _
_

----------


## netbet

> A ja znów z pytankiem ile kosztowało Was drewno na więźbę dachowa i gdzie ją nabyliście bo mnie to chyba chcą lekko naciągnąć


my płaciliśmy za wszystko 4600 ...było tego ponad 7,5m3 .... za 1m3 z impregnacja zanurzeniową 580,00 złociszy....kontakt do nich:
042 718 82 68 wiocha żelgoszcz ... czy jakoś tak... na tracie aleks - ozorków.. łatwo trafić..

ja tam ich polecam... na czas... na miejsce... na pewno ( dobra cena ) :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Tom Bor

Dzięki za natychmiastową odpowiedź, podglądam nadal dziennik i pozdrawiam.Ilona

----------


## cedryk

dużo ich  jest-dzisiejsze-brak im smaku-gry kolorów ,tętna życia-po prostu zastygło  zdjęcie jak beton ,pozdrowienia dla ludzi mocnych wrażeń ,jeśli masz osoby o zbyt słabych nerwach przy sobie(żonę) wyślijcie ją spać-sceny zbyt drastyczne -ubezpiecz majątek i budowę   przed falsyfikacjami scen prawdziwych-pozdrawiam wytrwałych w swoich dokonaniach-cedryk

----------


## viperolo

Witaj NETBET

Jesteś co najmniej trigabajtowy debeściak, a Twoje teksty to miód na moje uszy.
Ja w przyszłym roku chwytam byka za rogi,plan taki,że wszystko co dam radę to sam,
 na dzisiaj wiem, że więźbę sobie odpuszczę(trochę ciężka),
 ale reszcie ni cholery nie popuszczę heh 
Oczywiście mało kto pokłada wiarę we mnie,tzn prawie nikt ( oprócz Mojej Lepszej Połówki) , ale na pohybel niewiernym hehe.

Jak ja nie dam rady to kto da? ..... No w sumie to Ty już dałeś.

Pozdrawiam

P.S. a zdjęcie Waszego Mistrza w słuchawkach i opis to mega rewela, rozwaliło mnie na miał hehehehe

----------


## netbet

ja jak zaczynałem to też mało kto wierzył - poza ślubną - że można to samemu opierdzielić ...wszyscy sie  pukali w głowy
najbardziej nieufny był KB...

... i jakos poszło...

pozdro
NETbet

p.s. mały mistrz już nie ma słuchawek... nerwa puszczała... :cool:

----------


## cedryk

sory mistrzu -zdjęcia miały być w komentarzach do dziennika -usuń je z tamtej strony-wysłałem także jeszcze zdjęcia kominów-zapodziały się w internecie-wyślę je jeszcze raz-pozdrowienia

----------


## netbet

:cool: spoko... juz poprosiłem o przeniesienie do komentów...

----------


## cedryk

> spoko... juz poprosiłem o przeniesienie do komentów...


zdjęcia kominów jako podpowiedzi ich zakończenia-pozdrowienia

----------


## cedryk

> spoko... juz poprosiłem o przeniesienie do komentów...


jak  planujesz rozmieścić instalację (elektryczną,satelitarną,telefoniczną,nagłośn  ieniową)-wifi-to dopiero przyszłość,planuję po fali upałów zabrać się za tynki- niech trochę wilgoci przybędzie.Pozdrowienia

----------


## netbet

> jak  planujesz rozmieścić instalację (elektryczną,satelitarną,telefoniczną,nagłośn  ieniową)-wifi-to dopiero przyszłość,planuję po fali upałów zabrać się za tynki- niech trochę wilgoci przybędzie.Pozdrowienia


..szczerze.. jeszcze nie paluję... znaczy zarys we łbie jest.... planów wykonawczych niet.

ja tez czekam na trochę bardziej "przyjazne" temp. ... nie mogę nic robić na dachu... wszystko płynie....

----------


## amstrong89

Witam
Mała podpowiedź dla ziomka Netbet. Jak czytałem krokwie i murłaty były impregnowane zanurzeniowo. To dobry pomysł ale radze miejsca gdzie były cięte krokwie i murłaty dokładnie zaimpregnować. Wystarczy trochę deszczu i mogą pojawić się w tych miejscach grzyby albo pleśnie. Możesz jeszcze zobaczyć na przekroju ile tego impregnatu "weszło" wgłąb drewna. Jest to bardzo ważne bo po podeschnięciu drzewa może pękać( i to normalne). W te dziury mogą wejść różne robactwa i narobić niezłej szkody. Jak je zauważysz to machnąć pędzlem albo opryskiwaczem. Jak jest cienka warstwa to długo tego drzewa nie trzymali w tej wannie z impregnatem.

I jeszcze jedno pytanie: Nie zastanawiałeś się nad daniem na dach folii paroprzepuszczalnej zamiast papy? Jakie planujesz  dać pokrycie dachu?

Pozdro Powodzenia

----------


## netbet

... pewnie za jakąś chwilę przelecę impregnatem miejsca ciete...

co do folii....nie wierzę w folie...a poza tym co to za frajda rozwinąć lekką folię :cool:  z papą i dechami to jest przynajmniej zabawa...

a dlaczego papa i dechy: ano dla tego że prawdopodobnie w tym roku nie będe kładł poszycia docelowego... wiec z foli po zimie mogłoby pozostać wspomnienie, a papa powinna pozostac na miejscu..

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## amstrong89

Ok jak papa będzie zimować to jest odpowiednia. Folia też ma swoje zalety: przepuszcza parę wodną z wełny mineralnej na pokrycie dachu, nie śmierdzi przy wysokich temperaturach ale jej wadą jest to że może nie wytrzymać naporu śniegu w zimie. :popcorn:

----------


## arturromarr

> ... a dlaczego papa i dechy: ano dla tego że prawdopodobnie w tym roku nie będe kładł poszycia docelowego...


No papa świetnie nadaje się jako poszycie tymczasowe na okres odkładanie środków na docelowe,.......
Niestety potrafi wytrzymać tak kilka lat.     :smile:

----------


## netbet

hmm.. kto wie... kto wie... na razie -  aby na łeb sie nie lało...

----------


## kubel30

WoW jesteśmy pod wrażeniem wielkimmmm jak dwoje ludzi świetnie sobie radzi na budowie, a nie lada to wyzwanie. 
Czytam i czytam i nie mogę przestać , nasze gratulacje. A już myślałam, że mój ból pleców i dłoni jest wielki , ale przy waszym wyzwaniu to pikuś choć też nie jest lekko  również wszystko robimy sami . Trzymam kciuki i powodzenia  .Pozdr. :cool:

----------


## majki

Do klejenia styro ostatnio spróbowałem tej pianki Tytan. I musze przyznać, że jest o wile lepiej ... rozrabianie kleju, sypie sie, konsystencje nie dobiorę ...
Idzie szybciej i sprawniej. Ocieplałem wnęke garażową, teraz mam na poddaszu jeszcze wystające kawałki ścian, ale czekam aż się ochłodzi, po teraz na strychu miewam tak po 50 stopni ...  :bash:  :jaw drop: 

trzymajcie się, pozdrawiam, majki  :smile:

----------


## Jędruśki

Witam.
Dotychczas nie ujawniając się, ale pilnie czytając i obserwując Twoje poczynania na nizinach oraz na wyżynach (po zakupie artykułów wspinaczkowych przez Sz Małżonkę GRATULACJE  :wink: ) myślę że masz na koncie wiele wynalazków które radzę opatentować, nie mniej jednak..........


STOLIK POD CZAJNIK ELEKTRYCZNY BEZPRZEWODOWY, SKŁADANY i PRZENOŚNY 
....jest the best i basta!

Jak i inni jestem pod wielkim wrażeniem Twojego budowania. Trzymamy kciuki, dzięki za odwiedziny na NK, i nie rób konkurencji młotkiem tym co dzwonami czynią pobudkę żeby Ci pielgrzymków nie czynili pod oknami  :wink:

----------


## jarook

Czajniczek!! Normalnie z moją ślubną to z kwadransik się po dywnie bujaliśmy. W życiu bym takiego nie wykombinował. GRATULACJE!!!

----------


## arturromarr

eeee, a ja wam mówię, że netbet by przy tym stoliku w partyjkę pokera rozegrał z czterema "bronkami" na blacie.   :smile:

----------


## netbet

no... ten czajniczek to nawet na mnie zrobił :jaw drop: 
a z "bronkami" nie moge zagrać... furą do domu trza wracać...i raczej słabo widzę łażenie po dachu "po spożyciu "

dzieki za komenty...widze że sie podoba...

tak se myslę... jakbym kasował za wyświetlenie dziennika choć 50 groszy... przy ogladalności 68 tysi... to miałbym 34 do przodu a kwota0,5 zyla pewnie nikogo by nie zrójnowała...a mi pomogła :cool: 

hehe..

pozdro
NETbet'podackonto?

----------


## Pawciuniu

No to gratulacje  :big grin: 
Nie ma się co zastawiać ,tylko publikować  dziennik jest tego wart jak mało który na forum .

pozdrawiam  
Ania

----------


## atija

Twój  dziennik do publikacji nadaje się jak żaden. Kto ma tyle zapału i samozaparcia?? Kto jest godzien jak nie Ty z Nadią????

Do mnie tez przyszło podobne zaproszenie, ale gdzież mi tam do Was  :smile: 
A poza tym , moje zdjęcia z budowy pooooszły w kosmos. Awaria komputera osierociła mnie ze zdjęc, zostało tylko to co w dzienniku. Chwała Bogu, że zdecydowałam się go prowadzić  :smile:

----------


## asiagasz

Dla mnie jesteście numer 1!!!! więc nie ma się nad czym zastanawiać!!!

----------


## majki

Wiesz co powiem : jesteście Wielcy, więc się nie zastanawiaj nawet nad publikacją ...  :smile: 

pozdrawiam, majki

PS. też dostałem ...

----------


## sibols

Popieram moich poprzedników. 
Wielcy ludzie w wielkim czynie. 
To świat musi zobaczyć. 
Na pierwszą stronę oczywiście.
Pozdrawiam :cool:

----------


## Tom Bor

Hej jak dla mnie to nadajecie sie i to na okładkę, żeby wszystkim szczęka opadła jak u mnie jak Was pierwszy raz czytałam :jaw drop:  :jaw drop:  pozdrawiam.ilona

----------


## netbet

gdzie mi tam na łokładkę..

....no dobra.... namówiliście nas.... :Smile: 

pozdro
NETbet-owarodzina

----------


## Arctica

Chociaż pomysłowość moja nie kuleje (np. wstawiłam wersalkę do namiotu... takiego co się na czworakach włazi) to stolik mnie też powalił. :roll eyes: 




> padam na ryj....niby nic do przody...
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet


Wiesz co??? dokładnie to czuję. Właśnie cały dzień tachałam bambele z miejsca na miejsce, żeby kawałek podłogi do gresowania odsłonić... mam dość!!! :bash: 

Też dostałam zaproszenie do publikacji... ale po prostu nie mam czasu. Zdjęcia, nawet nie wiem gdzie one som... bajzel nie tylko naoczny, wirtualny toże :smile: ... echhhh, szkoda gadać :sad: ... idę sobie winka dolać... nie krzyknę to doniosą :wink: 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie i przepraszam, że swoją żółć tu polałam

----------


## netiu

Netbet, zdecydowanie publikujcie dziennik!! jest naprawdę skarbnicą wiedzy dla tych co sami próbują coś robić na budowie. Naprawdę Cię podziwiam za wytrwałość i determinację :smile:  My też w sumie sporo sami robimy (jednak nie wszystko) dlatego mam pojęcie co to jest budowanie samemu domu (trochę pustaków tymi ręcami przeniosłam, trochę łopat do betoniarki wrzuciłam itp) więc tym bardziej "szacun" dla Ciebie i współtowarzyszki :smile:  Powodzenia i wytrwałości!!

----------


## Z-35

Witaj Netbet,
jak czytałam Twój ostatni post o myśli technicznej japońskich ludzików, to jakbym mego ślubnego słyszała bo:
- do tej pory płacze za swoim DATSUNEM (nie był do ocalenia po wypadku - jak się jedzie na trzecią randkę ze zbereźnymi myślami to tak się dzieje...),
- odgraża się, że jak tylko się wybudujemy to sobie taki kupi i będzie go pieścił w garażu,
- kocha popędzać mohery i krzyczeć: S#@!%^ać - to nie deptak!!!

Pozdrawiam Cię i Twą Rodzinkę, bo czytam i podziwiam na bieżąco.

----------


## aga*krzyś

Witajcie.
Czytam i czytam i coraz mniej się boję :jaw drop: . Może też sobie poradzimy... :big lol: . Jesteście niesamowici!!!!  Szczerze podziwiamy.  Pozdrawiam serdecznie i dołączam do grona mających Wasz dziennik w tzw ULUBIONYCH.... Już się nas nie pozbędziecie....

----------


## miciu

Witam Was bardzo serdecznie  :Smile: 
 Dopiero dziś trafiłam na Wasz dziennik budowy, jesteście WIELCY, że zdecydowaliście sami wybudować WASZE MIEJSCE NA ZIEMI- my już mieszkamy ( budowaliśmy szybko przy pomocy wszelakiego typu fachowców ). Podziwiam Was za Wasz zapał i trzymam kciuki; *na pewno się uda* i za jakiś czas zobaczymy fotki z waszego gniazdka już po przeprowadzce. Pozdrawiam  :Smile: .

----------


## netbet

> Witaj Netbet,
> jak czytałam Twój ostatni post o myśli technicznej japońskich ludzików, to jakbym mego ślubnego słyszała bo:
> - do tej pory płacze za swoim DATSUNEM (nie był do ocalenia po wypadku - jak się jedzie na trzecią randkę ze zbereźnymi myślami to tak się dzieje...),
> - odgraża się, że jak tylko się wybudujemy to sobie taki kupi i będzie go pieścił w garażu,
> - kocha popędzać mohery i krzyczeć: S#@!%^ać - to nie deptak!!!
> 
> Pozdrawiam Cię i Twą Rodzinkę, bo czytam i podziwiam na bieżąco.


ja właśnie rozpocząłem cykl szkoleniowy moherów... ale zabawa... wyłażą gdzie popadnie... nawet sie nie rozejrzą czy coś nadjeżdża.... ale...jak juz się obejrzą w stronę jadącego samochodu  spojrzeniem pt: _" jestem może i stara, ale nieśmiertelna... no i co mi zrobisz"_ ... wystarczy redukcja do dwójki...i niech sie piec kręci tak koło 6 tys obrotów... ... kula pod pachę i zmykają... nawet czasem pogrożą...ale tylko czasem ... szkoda że tak mało w nich ekspresji...

parę lat temu przerabiałem to Capri...jak widziały ten samochód to się siedemnascie razy zastanowiły zanim wylazły... ehh... czasy.. czasy...

----------


## barakuda1

-

Słusznie, słusznie   .

Bo ja tak właśnie robię  w Wawce    - wjeżdżam   rozpędzona na rowerze na pasy  lub  wchodzę bez rozgląadania się  na boki   - pieszy nasz Pan  - zwyczaje nowojorskie    :big grin: 

Tylko czekam jak mnie ktoś muśnie   :big grin:  i się nie wypłaci   do końca życia     :smile:  :big grin: 

-

Ale co ja widzę  ?    ?     ?

Papieros   na budowie   ?    ?    ?

-

----------


## netbet

wielkie podziękowania WSZYSTKIM za słowa uznania dla naszego klicenia...cieszymy się że komuś ten dziennik poza nami sprawia frajdę...

pozdro
NETbet + N'art

przepraszam że tak ogólnikowo... czasem sił brak na pisanie..

----------


## amstrong89

Znacie może dotychczasowy koszt budowy? Z tego co wiem to koszt budowy 1m2 domu(przeciętnie)  wynosi 2500zł(stan przy odbiorze budynku)

----------


## netbet

oj... o takie rzeczy to trza ślubną księgową pytać....ale...
tak z grubsza to do tej pory wydaliśmy do stanu obecnego ok 62.000 pln - sama budowa bez papierów
do "pełnowartościowego" stanu surowego otwartego potrzeba jeszcze ok. ....3000 zł.... brak cegieł na kominy.. brak pustaków na ściany.. brak desek i papy...drobiazgi..
czyli SSO osiągniemy na poziomie 65 tysi...
przy powierzchni podłóg ok 160m2 daje wynik: 387 zł/m2 

do SSZ potrzebne są okna.. czyli w wersji max 12tys za (kolor x2 i szyba x3 - okna 0,7) wersja min 7tysi ( kolor biały szyba x2 - okna 1,0 )
czyli SSZ: 462 zł/m2

tak mniej wiecej...

zakładając że:
na ściany pójdzie KG - machniemy sami
wylewki - jeszcze nie wiem kto co i jak
na podłogi panele + tam gdzie trzeba płytka - machniemy sami
na sufity pójdzie stelaż + płyta - machniemy sami
instalacje - te tez opierdzielimy sami....( mam zgryz nad kotłownią, ale odrobię lekcje...)
kominek- tu mamy wybrany wkład... może coś z ceny urwiemy
ocieplenie budynku... łatwizna... machniemy sami
dach - pokrycie docelowe - j.w.
mebelki.... sami... od wiatrołapu.. przez kuchnie.... do salonu...( krzeseł nie umiem - tu sie przyznam )

...to powinno starczyć od 60000 do 100000 pln

czyli przy dobrych wiatrach zamieszkamy urządzeni bez szaleństw za max 180 tys.
czyli : 1125 zł/m2

wyliczenia są mniej wiecej ..i nie uwzględniają podjazdów, ogrodzenie, nasadzeń i innych duperszmitów...

obym się nie pomylił....do tej pory idzie "tanio"

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## rafal1983

Nie no Netbet jestem pod wrażeniem  :smile: 

Też mam zamiar budować systemem gospodarczym z pomocą mojej żony rodzin  kumpli, i teraz widzę że jest dużo rzeczy możliwych do wykonania samemu choć wcześniej mi się wydawało że jest to nierealne, ale dzięki waszemu dziennikowi myślę że sobie z większością prac poradzę  :smile:  tym bardziej że lubię majsterkować  :smile:  Tylko nie wiem czy zdążę zacząć w tym roku budowę  :sad:  

Życzę wytrwałości i będę tu zaglądał na bieżąco

----------


## atija

Hej Netbet.

A jaki wkład kominkowy wybraliście?
Też się zastanawiam jaki kupić i nie wiem czy warto na tym  sknerzyć :wink:

----------


## netbet

ano taki....:
http://www.kornak.pl/index.php?a=wkl...nkowe&b=5&c=51

ale zaczynam mieć wątpliwości ...nie żeby przestał nam się podobać... ale.. jeszcze nic postanowionego 

szukalismy wkładu pionowego... pod taki był murowany komin.. :smile: .kominek do salonu 46m2.... na grzać tez górę..
ten jest [email protected]$ mocny... ale konstrukcyjnie.. 

sami jeszcze nie wiemy...sa w tej chwili inne priorytety.

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## atija

No właśnie , te priorytety

Dzięki za link, poczytam sobie może coś znajdę
pozdrawiam

----------


## medesy

Witam ... 
pozdrawiamy ... 
oczywiście jesteśmy pod wrażeniem ... wykonanych prac... i oczywiście części opisowej także .... 
co do klinkieru...   jest wiadomość na priv ale z tego co widzę to chyba trochę   nie w temacie... 
bo kominy pną się do góry .... ponad więźbę....
zaprawa do klinkieru gotowa w workach ... 
umiejętności nabyte .... 
robi się tylko trochę wolniej i dokładniej ... coby nie była brudna .. i tyle ... 
wysokość fugi to jakiś aluminiowy  ceownik 
ciągle liczę że może jednak źle coś widzę i że jeszcze klinkier się pojawi... 
stawiam na to że z klinkieru też dacie radę .... 
pozdrawiam 
                    M

----------


## Jan P.

Powietrze z zewnątrz powinno być doprowadzone DO komory spalania. W innym przypadku ciepłe powietrze wywala się lekką ręką przez komin. Jan

----------


## netbet

:bye: Mistrzu!!

a co cie przygnało w nasze skromne progi?? sprawdzasz czy dalej skacze po drabinkach?  :cool:  dalej....skaczę...ale przymierzam się do "podpowiedzi" ..bo nie wiem co będzie jak już dotrę do kalenicy... jakoś muszę zleźć  :wink: 

o doprowadzeniu powierza z zewnątrz wiem... wkład który jest na stronie tego nie ma...ale...jest jego wariacja KORNAK 6FL ..z doprowadzeniem...

firma te "knoty" bez bajerów pcha do lerła... w ofercie mają pełne wersje..bez niedoróbek.

pozdro Janie.. zaglądaj częściej.. częściej niż ja dzwonie :cool: 

NETbet

----------


## Jan P.

Już się zmartwiłem , że będziesz wyrzucał pieniążki przez komin. :smile:  Zrób wyłaz dachowy. Jan.

----------


## netbet

..o wyłazie też pamietam... :cool:  zrobię jak do niego dojdę dachem....

----------


## afreitag

witam ponownie, informuję, że w zamian za lekturę jakże ciekawego, dowcipnego i pouczającego dziennika oddałem głos na Wasz dziennik w konkursie  :Smile:

----------


## netbet

...czyli jest szansa na sławe i bogactwa nie do ogarnięcia... :wink: 

dzięki
NETbet

----------


## amstrong89

głosik  poszedł
Pozdro

----------


## netbet

:roll eyes:  podziękowania poleciały

----------


## atija

A dasz  trochę _popławić_ się w blasku Twojej sławy??

Głos poszedł  :smile:

----------


## netbet

zezwolę na fote z nami w uściskach... i oranżadę postawię... :cool: 
dzięki... :smile:

----------


## atija

Fota bardzo chętnie  :smile: 

Ale ..oranżadę ???/ :eek:  Eee..... ja chcę chociaż  BRONKA  noo.... JASIA ... też lubię :cool:

----------


## netbet

sztab wyborczy Cedryka uradził....... iż BRONKI som za dwa głosy... JASIEK za pinć! :cool: 

NETbet'oranżada?

----------


## afreitag

jest już 25 głosów (czyli 12,5 bronka lub 5 jaśków) i strata do lidera tylko 1 głos, forumowicze głosujcie !  żeby była pełna zgrzewka!  :Smile:

----------


## netbet

:wink: ...czyli....mamy wyścig na pół litra.... pytanie tylko o jakie pół?

----------


## ewelina&sylwek

Hej! My też dokładamy swój głos! Pozdro!!!! 
ps. A czyta się Was zajefajnie!  :Smile:

----------


## joliska

Dzień dobry,
wchodzę cichutko, bez pukania, bo wejści%wki nie mam - moglibyście nie wpuścić, a tak to ... JESTEM! 

Wchłonęłam błyskawicznie 4 strony Waszego dziennika - chcę więcej!!!!!

----------


## Katarina Ols

bardzo lubie Wasz dziennik budowy i Was też.....
głosowałam na Was, jakoś sobie poradzicie z odwiedzinami w zakładach pracy :wink:

----------


## Redakcja

Przygotowujemy dziennik dzielnych Inwestorów do publikacji. Wrażenie? Niezwykli ludzie, którzy sami budują swój dom. Sami - dosłownie. Wyrazy podziwu i uznania. To niesamowite, co robicie!
Redakcja "Muratora"

----------


## netbet

ekh.. :eek: ... no wszystkich bym się spodziewał...dobrze że siadziałem.... dyrettorka zemdlała ..ekhh...hmm.... 

dzieki i pozdro
NETbet + Nadiaart... jak dojdzie do siebie..

p.s.
a choć zagłosowali?

----------


## scareb

Cześć  :smile:  Wpadłem się przywitać  :smile: 

Już od dłuższego czasu (mniej więcej tak długo jak masz z powrotem swoje Capri) podglądam Wasz dziennik  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki  :smile:

----------


## amstrong89

z uszczelnieniem komina jest troche zabawy. Albo wywiń pape i łączenia dysperbitem albo jakąś izolacją, albo obróbki blacharskie ale to już wyższa szkoła jazdy. Jak dawałbyś blacharke to mogę podpowiedzieć jak.
Pozdro
Gratulacje publikacji. Ściągnijcie jakąś kaske za prawa autorskie. :wink:

----------


## netbet

"chyba" poradziłem se z uszczelnieniem... papa poszła pod ocieplenie komina wiec teoretycznie nie powinno przeciekać...
blacha... pewnie skorzystam :cool: .. bo ja zielony w budowlance jestem.....tak se klice...

thx kosmonauta... :wink: 
NETbet

----------


## netbet

> Cześć  Wpadłem się przywitać 
> 
> Już od dłuższego czasu (mniej więcej tak długo jak masz z powrotem swoje Capri) podglądam Wasz dziennik 
> 
> Pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki


ehh.... młodość..  tylni napęd... wiatr w kudłach... muchy w zębach...

----------


## netbet

> Dzień dobry,
> wchodzę cichutko, bez pukania, bo wejści%wki nie mam - moglibyście nie wpuścić, a tak to ... JESTEM! 
> 
> Wchłonęłam błyskawicznie 4 strony Waszego dziennika - chcę więcej!!!!!


bez pukania??
..przeca u nas drzwi niet...
fenks joliska

NETbet'pukpuk

----------


## prokopek

A kiedyś to był taki spokojny dziennik  :smile:  A teraz... Jak tu nawet Red-y coś piszą... Łohoho, niedługo marketingowce zaczną reklamy wklejać

----------


## netbet

jest komin - jest dym  :cool: 
ja tam się przyznam - mam parcie na szkło - marzy mi się jakaś reklama gwoździ.. papiaki uwielbiam... :roll eyes: 
ehh...

NETbet

----------


## AGP

Świetny dziennik, super się czyta  :wink:  Gratulacje!
Pozdrawiam "krajanów"

----------


## majki

Komin styropianem ... ? Zawsze myslałem że wełną taką w płytach twardą, bo niepalna ... Ale to moje gdybanie ...
No i gratulacje zarówno w głosowaniu jak i w wyróżnieniu od redakcji  :smile: 

pozdrowionka, majki

----------


## netbet

styro tylko dlatego ze to komin wentylacyjny...wiec temperatury niet. ... czyli traktuje go jak elewację.. :smile: 
drugi spalinowo -went... jeszcze nie wiem... muszę "odrobić lekcje"...

thx majki
pozdro
NETbet

----------


## majki

A to spoko, na spalinowy jak już daj wełnę, wszędzie kiedyś czytałęm, ze tylko wełna bo niepalna ...

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## mruva

Witam, jako podczytująca cichaczem o Waszych dokonaniach, oddaję swój głos, a jak już będziecie sławni to może czas na te różne Jaśki i Bronki się znajdzie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## atija

Cześć i czołgiem  :wiggle: 

parę dni mnie nie było a tu ruch jak na naszym Jarmarku Dominikańskim   :wink: 

Ps. Coś mi się zdaje , że JASIA pić będziemy..... :wink:

----------


## netbet

..cholera.... że też wszyscy wszystko czytają..  :wink: 

*mruva, atija*.. weźta i nie kraczta z tymi jaśkami...pójdę z torbami...

dzięki

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## atija

Eeeee *Netbet* nie płakaj. :smile: 
Przecie za sława i pieniądze idą, to co się martwisz? Na JAŚKi bedzie.... :cool:  :wiggle:

----------


## alic

super dziennik,fajnie piszecie,podziwiam i pozdrawiam

----------


## zibi5

Jak czytam wasz dziennik to widzę że jesteście takimi wariatami jak my oczywiście w dobrym znaczeniu tego słowa pozdrawiam i podziwiam ,lubię ludzi za to co sobą reprezentują a nie za to kim są.

----------


## aweriwo

To i ja dodam iż również głosowałam na Was--- jako piąta osoba i o browarku już było ;D !!!! To może zdążę ,co?   Tak na poważnie fajny dziennik , a ten patent do papy ---nooooo rewelacja !!!!!! Budujcie szczęśliwie dalej . ewa

----------


## netbet

> Jak czytam wasz dziennik to widzę że jesteście takimi wariatami jak my oczywiście w dobrym znaczeniu tego słowa pozdrawiam i podziwiam ,lubię ludzi za to co sobą reprezentują a nie za to kim są.


oj szacun ..szacun wielki... dla wariatów..
dlaczegoś siem nie zgłosił do konkursa?????
humus ręcznie....dach... ja [email protected]#$ .... ty to masz zacięcie..podziwiam "wyczyny" od samego początku... jesteś HARD CORE!!

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## zibi5

Nie może  być dwóch takich samych wariatów w konkursie zagłosowaliśmy na wasz dziennik pozdrawiamy będziemy śledzić wasze poczynania narka!!

----------


## scareb

jeśli chodzi o wełnę to kiedyś sprawdzałem czy niepalna  :big grin:  i co, i nie wyszło, ale może jakąś starą dorwałem  :big tongue:  styro palił się tylko po przyłożeniu ognia, potem tylko zdmuchnąć i gasnął...ale i tak na pewno wybrałbym wełnę  :smile:

----------


## kropkq

Dla Ciebie jak również dla Twojej Żonki wielkie GRATULACJE, podziwiam za wytrwałość, samozaparcie i odwagę  :smile:  Oby wszystko poszło po Waszej myśli  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam serdecznie :smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

> super dziennik,fajnie piszecie,podziwiam i pozdrawiam




Dzięki

----------


## Nadiaart

> Nie może  być dwóch takich samych wariatów w konkursie zagłosowaliśmy na wasz dziennik pozdrawiamy będziemy śledzić wasze poczynania narka!!


A widzisz jakbyś się zgłosił do konkursu to miałbyś od nas dwa głosy. Tobie się bardziej należą. :Smile:

----------


## Nadiaart

> jeśli chodzi o wełnę to kiedyś sprawdzałem czy niepalna  i co, i nie wyszło, ale może jakąś starą dorwałem  styro palił się tylko po przyłożeniu ognia, potem tylko zdmuchnąć i gasnął...ale i tak na pewno wybrałbym wełnę


Mamy jeszcze trochę czasu... Jak znam Starego to zada pytanie na forum i może się dowie a jak nie to zadzwonimy do KB.

Dzięki

----------


## Nadiaart

> Dla Ciebie jak również dla Twojej Żonki wielkie GRATULACJE, podziwiam za wytrwałość, samozaparcie i odwagę  Oby wszystko poszło po Waszej myśli 
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie


Bardzo, bardzo dziękujemy  :Smile:  
Muszę przyznać że od dawna podglądam Twój dziennik. Piękny dom, wszystko tak przemyślane.... SUPER.  :Smile: 

Serdeczne dzięki i wszystkiego dobrego.

----------


## kropkq

> Muszę przyznać że od dawna podglądam Twój dziennik. ).


Dziękuję i zapraszam  :smile:

----------


## aka z Ina

*Cedrykowa familia*-głęboki ukłon dla Was!!!
gdyby nie konkurs marna szansa abym na Was trafiła a tak to teraz widzę co to oznacza wybudować/postawić samemu dom!
podziwiam Was niezmiernie za zapał ,za siłę,  za wiedzę!

życzę dalszego samozaparcia i budowania bez problemów :roll eyes:

----------


## Z-35

Do wczorajszego kazania:
AMENT! 
(tak mówiłam dziecięciem będąc).
Pozdrawiam

I jeszcze dziś dodaję (30 sierpnia)
Ale masz tyły.... 
Małżonce Twej pewnie też się podobało, że Cię tak obfotografowała!
No chyba, że "zdjełałeś" jakieś ustrojstwo (pomysłowy jesteś) co Ci takie foty strzela!!!

----------


## netbet

..takie "fajne" foty to ślubna trzaska... :cool:  

chyba czas już *podziękowac wszystkim* za oddane głosy...* DZIEKI!!!!*

gdyby nie kasa, czas i strach które blokują pewnie szło by szybciej...pogoda tez nie jest łaskawa dla nas ... pada i pada...zaczynam wątpic czy zdążę z tym dachem...o kominie nie wspomnę...zostało jakieś 70m dachu...coraz wyżej....

przeraża mnie jedno miejsce... jeden cholerny metr...przejście przez kalenicę na samym końcu... poza obrysem domu... dechy to jeszcze spoko... ale wywinięcie i dobicie w tamtym miejscu papy do krokwi.... ehh.. mówię wam... słabo to widzę...

ale jak już to machnę...  :cool: 

pozdro i jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki za głosy.
NETbet

----------


## amstrong89

Z tą kalenicą nie ma co się martwić. Nie myśl o tym co jeszcze zostało do zrobienia tylko ile zrobiłeś. Pełen szacun. 
Powodzenia z tym drugim kominem.
PS: Jak gościu wyżej napisał 50zł od zdjęcia :cool:  to będzie całkiem spora kupka kasy. Może starczy na TIR-a browarków. :wiggle:

----------


## netbet

z mysla o kalenicy siem oswajam... nawet czasem na nią spoglądam... dechami coraz wyżej jestem...
z kominem się pokłóciłem.. pierd!#[email protected] ... nie będe gadał z nim... przynajmniej na razie..

...a z tymi bronkami... eeh...kiedys coś naobiecywałem... i przerosło mnie... :wink: 
trza pisac do redacyji coby ze 200 fot zamieściła... wtenczas starczy na wszystko... :cool: 

ale by była impra!! 

a tak na poważnie... to co zrobione to za mną...do zrobienia jeszcze trochę jest wiec nie ma co pękać... przecież to wszystko tez ludzie robią...wiec luzzz... damy radę !

..a jak nie -  to ... to.. to nie nazywam sie NETbet  :cool:

----------


## atija

Nazywasz się, nazywasz... NETBET. 
Dasz radę :smile:

----------


## netbet

no to czas się przedstawić...

my name is bet... netbet
my name is art... N'art
..ja [email protected]$#... mozna do tego dorobić ideologię.. :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  :wink: 

pozdro
NETbłond

----------


## netbet

> a tak z innej beczki *NETBET*.bywasz tutaj ??
> http://forum.mitsumaniaki.pl/viewtop...=744472#744472


zalogowałem sie... bo chciałem zapytac czy stary lancer może i powinien ganiac ponad dwie stówy....

toś siem doszukał... :Smile:

----------


## netbet

ja mam lancera '89 rok... i dlatego byłe ciekaw co mam.... :cool:  bo to starsznieeee zapierdala... jakoś tak nie naturalnie jak na mój niewyrafinowany gust ...
to nie jest narmalne aby stare auto oblatywało "nuffki" na krzyżach ..

----------


## Pawciuniu

Ale ze mnie gapa  :Mad:  
Dopiero dzisiaj znalazłam linka do ankiety  i oczywiście niezwłocznie zagłosowałam , lepiej późno niż wcale czy cuś  :tongue: . 
W przeciwieństwie do ogólnokrajowych wyborów nie miałam cienia wątpliwości , kto jest moim faworytem  :Lol: 
Super sobie radzicie !! Ale żonkę to masz "pierwszorzędną" pogratulować . 
Trzymam za was mocno kciuki 
No i życzę publikacji przynajmniej 1000 zdjęciuf  ( co by jeszcze na imprę forumową starczyło  :oops:  :razz: )

pozdrawiam
Ania

----------


## netbet

..żonka jak żonka  - rzecz nabyta na zasadzie podchodów  :Biggrin:  ... mi też siem podoba - ba , nawet bardzo

..taaa.. zdjęcia.. ilość.. tylko że to ma byc dodatek a nie książka o karkołomnych wyczynach przy budowie domu jednego wariata i jednej wariatki

podziękował ... ukłonił sie ... i ...

znikł.
( a tak naprawdę polazł na piwo )

pozdro
NETbet'czarymary

----------


## so**l

Netbet  , nie dość,że pracowity jesteś to jeszcze serce masz dobre- sarenki będziesz dokarmiał.  Szacun wielki!  
 W ogóle fajni z Was ludzie. Trzymam kciuki za budowę. Zaglądam co dzień zobaczyć co się u Was dzieje  :smile:  Nudno jak nic nie piszecie  :smile:

----------


## netbet

( wróciłem z piffka )

_"...a usz la la la  mam dwie lewe ręce..a sz la la la  nie ma pieniędzy...a usz la la la sialala niema ochoty... wziąć sie do roboty!!

_sarenki to ja widuję od dłuższego czasu... tylko brakło refleksu na zdjęcia...

staramy sie pisać w miarę postępów .. znaczy jak znuff poczuję władze w łapach - robię, jak moc mnie opuszcza - ketonal  :cool:  i tak w kółko.. :smile: 
i wiecie co...


...wpadłem tylko po gitarę....

_"...a uś sialala... mam dwie lewe ręce...."_

----------


## netbet

.. z tymi "drabinkami: z deskowania to mialem taki sam pomysł...ale wyszło inaczej...

.. z papą od góry - nie dałbym rady... za mało nas do takiej roboty  :cool: 

.. sarenki SOM!!!! prawdziwe!!

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## barakuda1

-

Z tym dokarmianiem  to bym się wstrzymała i spytała   kogoś   kto  się  zna na zwierzach  .......bo jeśli przeżyły do tej pory b e z  dokarmiania  to  znaczy , że mają  wystarczające ilości pożywienia.



-

Tak w ogóle to świetnie  zasuwacie z tą budową   .

----------


## jessi

Witam 
sledze wasz dziennik od początku i wstyd bo dopiero teraz  w koncu pisze  :smile:  jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem waszego domku że sami go budujecie !!! trzymam mocno kciuki za waszą budowę !!! oby tak dalej !! :smile:  :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

> -
> 
> Z tym dokarmianiem  to bym się wstrzymała i spytała   kogoś   kto  się  zna na zwierzach  .......bo jeśli przeżyły do tej pory b e z  dokarmiania  to  znaczy , że mają  wystarczające ilości pożywienia.


..a tym dokarmianiem przemyślałem temat...

... a jak postawię ten paśnik... jak zaczne dokarmiać... jak kiedyś zapomnę dosypać siana... i przyjdzie głodny, przyzwyczajony zwierz .... i co?? że niby jak - nie ma żarcia?? z nerwów może mi choinki operdzielić ...

... a jak dzieciok zapragnie bliższego luka na dzikiego zwierza przy kolacji? a jak zwierz siem wnerwi bo też ma dziecioki .... 

... a jak będzie u nas impra ... tańce hulańce z czwartku na wtorek ... co ce zwierz pomyśli??

... a jak wpandą jaki ?



chyba dam spokój z tym "leśniczowaniem"

----------


## nitubaga

... cóż... nie napisze nic nowego... trafiłam przypadkiem przez ankiete... ale juz mi nie zginiecie  :big grin:  zawsze strasznie ciekawie się otwiera Wasz dziennik... 

ostatnio otwierałam z pytaniem w głowie: przelazł przez szczyt dachu czy nie.... i co? no czytam, że tak  :Lol: 

gratulacje .... odwagi, samozaparcia i wiedzy  :smile:

----------


## netbet

... ano przelazł....  :Lol:  i klici dalej... :Lol:  ... i będzie w gazecie  :Lol:  ... i siem nie zniechęca  :Lol:  ... i zaglądaj częściej  :Lol:  .... czeka mnie jeszcze 11 m kalenicy!! :Lol: 


..oj będzie sie działo...

----------


## netbet

> Witam 
> sledze wasz dziennik od początku i wstyd bo dopiero teraz  w koncu pisze  jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem waszego domku że sami go budujecie !!! trzymam mocno kciuki za waszą budowę !!! oby tak dalej !! pozdrawiam


oj trzymaj kciuki... trzymaj... każda zdrowaśka w intencyji  NET'dachu  mile widziana 

miałem nawet rąbnąć tacę niedzielna ze koscioła na zbożny cel - betoniarę... ale kończe już z murowaniem ... wiec... :wink:

----------


## nitubaga

... więc rozumiemy, że była by to zbędna rozrzutność  :Lol: 

teraz lepiej zbierać na pace do tynków

----------


## netbet

..cóż..

są rzeczy "bardziej" i "mniej"

packa pewnie jest z tych pierwszych.... :Lol: 
betoniara - z tych drugich...

do tych pierwszych zaliczyłbym jeszcze szkocką, broki, fajory...aaa... no i ketonal..
reszta pikuś.

NET

----------


## WERI

no to ja teraz oryyyginalna będę ,wielki szacun i moc podziwu za poczynania wasze ,przeleciałam cały dziennik i wciąrz nie dowierzam, trzymam mocno kciukasy za pozytywnie zakręcone wariaty, to jest prawdziwe budowanie a nie jakies wyścigi kto w ile dom wybudowal.Nie sztuka mieć moc kasy i 12 architektów, a potem urządzać jakieś przechwałki
super ludziska z was
oczywiście zagłosowałam

----------


## netbet

_"no to ja teraz oryyyginalna będę ,wielki szacun i moc podziwu za poczynania wasze ,przeleciałam cały dziennik i wciąrz nie dowierzam, trzymam mocno kciukasy za pozytywnie zakręcone wariaty, to jest prawdziwe budowanie a nie jakies wyścigi kto w ile dom wybudowal.Nie sztuka mieć moc kasy i 12 architektów, a potem urządzać jakieś przechwałki
super ludziska z was
oczywiście zagłosowałam"


_*... jako nieliczna odkryłaś prawdziwy przekaz i sens tego dziennika !!!!!  właśnie po to powstaje... aby pokazać że można...

*nagroda : zaproszenie na bronka 
ilość nagród: to zależy od "mocnej głowy"
jakość nagród: zgodna z ofertą knajp
odbiór: wyłącznie osobisty
termin: zgodnie z terminem przydatności do spożycia 


pozdrawiam
NETbet

----------


## cedryk

> _"no to ja teraz oryyyginalna będę ,wielki szacun i moc podziwu za poczynania wasze ,przeleciałam cały dziennik i wciąrz nie dowierzam, trzymam mocno kciukasy za pozytywnie zakręcone wariaty, to jest prawdziwe budowanie a nie jakies wyścigi kto w ile dom wybudowal.Nie sztuka mieć moc kasy i 12 architektów, a potem urządzać jakieś przechwałki
> super ludziska z was
> oczywiście zagłosowałam"
> 
> 
> _*... jako nieliczna odkryłaś prawdziwy przekaz i sens tego dziennika !!!!!  właśnie po to powstaje... aby pokazać że można...
> 
> *nagroda : zaproszenie na bronka 
> ilość nagród: to zależy od "mocnej głowy"
> ...


 jeśienny liść na dachu posiada znakomitą grę kolorów(robi wrażenie)-wiadomość dla tych co kryją dachy ,potaniała dachówka.
Pozdrowienia na placu boju(najpierw upały teraz deszcze-wszystkiego pod dostatkiem ,powiedziałbym z nawiązką)

----------


## netbet

..no.. jak nie urok to sraczka... zawsze pod wiatr... 
..ale nie marudzę... bo kto to za mnie zrobi?  :cool: 

... z tym liściem .... nie strasz mnie że już jesień przyszła?? !!! :wink: 

a co tam u drugiego cedryka??? postępy? zapuść jakie foty.... nie mam gdzie podpatrzeć...  :cool:

----------


## netbet

.. Flash.. trzy razy czytałem, ale nie wiem o co chodzi....
ocieplenie szczytów jest na ścisk z deskowaniem... nie ma tam szczeliny... szczelina wentylacyjna będzie na całej długości ściany kolankowej ...tok to chyba się robi... 
wełna na kominie...podobno niekoniecznie, bo temp komina nad dachem jest niska...

o co chodzi z tymi "czola" ??

----------


## majki

Hejka  :smile: 

Co do komina, to Ci ładny tynk strukturalny wyszedł  :wink:   :smile: 
Co do deszczu, to nic nie mów ...  :sad:  Ledwo udało mi się pomalować ogrodzenie, co zaczynałem malować, to zaczynało padać - taka karma ...  :wink: 
A co do wyłazu, to MAM NA SPRZEDANIU  :smile:  Ale kolega nie czyta dziennika ( buuuu ) i grupy łódzkiej ( buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu ) to nie wie ... oddałbym Ci taniej  :big tongue: 

pozdrawiam serdecznie  :smile:  majki

... i niezmiennie podziwiam ...

----------


## netbet

> Hejka 
> 
> Co do komina, to Ci ładny tynk strukturalny wyszedł  
> 
> A co do wyłazu, to MAM NA SPRZEDANIU  Ale kolega nie czyta dziennika ( buuuu ) i grupy łódzkiej ( buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu ) to nie wie ... oddałbym Ci taniej


no... struktura jak siem patrzy  :cool: 

czyta.... czyta... podglada...ani nigdzie nie widział info  :jaw drop:  ... słabość oczuf... :cool:  za ciemne okulary noszę... 
zresztą.. trakuję go jako jednorazowego uzycia.... za velux'a zaspiewali mi tyle że padłem.

pozdro Majki
NETbet

----------


## netbet

> a przy takiej szerokości komina przydała by się bardzo Obróbka komina z kozubkiem
> Załącznik 24248
> docenisz to w marcu kiedy śnieg zalegający na dachu zacznie się topić, bo woda sama w sobie nigdy nie była przyczyna cieknących dachów, największe szkody zawsze powstają gdy ściśnie mróz, wszystko zacznie się kurczyć, i na wiosnę jak zacznie się odwilż to zaczyna cieknąć
> 
> wyłaz dachowy chyba trochę za mało wystaje jak pod dachówkę
> 
> PS już dzisiaj mogę się z tobą założyć że po zimie papa na tekturze będzie pofalowana jak _fale dunaju_, ta na welonie będzie trochę równiejsza, ale i tak na papiakach porobią się dziury


ta obróbka to nawet ma sens... bo wszystko zło omija komin od tyłu...

... wyłaz dachowy - jak rzekłem - gówno straszne... nawet regulacji wysokości mont. nie ma... jest po prostu nierozbieralny i koniec.
... będzie co wymieniać. :wink: 

.. z papa pewnie masz rację... pewnie nawet zasmarowywanie papiaków uszczelniaczem dekarskim z jakimiś tam włóknami mało da.... ale inaczej samemu sie na da...
... poza tym moim największym zmartwieniem nie jest woda i mróz a wiatr.... boję sie że może ja poderwać tam gdzie dach wystaje poza szczyty...nie wiem czy tam przypadkiem nie dobiję jakis łat... nie ma podbitki... na razie nie będzie.. wiec tam podwiewa letko  :eek: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## majki

Mój jest Fakro, zupełnie przyzwoity. Jakby co to zaklepuje dla Ciebie  :smile: 

pozdro, majki

----------


## WERI

> _"
> 
> _*... jako nieliczna odkryłaś prawdziwy przekaz i sens tego dziennika !!!!!  właśnie po to powstaje... aby pokazać że można...
> 
> *nagroda : zaproszenie na bronka 
> ilość nagród: to zależy od "mocnej głowy"
> jakość nagród: zgodna z ofertą knajp
> odbiór: wyłącznie osobisty
> termin: zgodnie z terminem przydatności do spożycia 
> ...


no ładnie ja w ramach podbudowania swojej wartości rozpoczełam remont w firmie ( u nas obecnie na budowie cisza cosik finanse nie wyraźne) i nawet nie wiedziałam że coś wygrałam  :smile: 
nie no ja na nagrodę zawsze się piszę, głowa ma idealna bo słabiutka , ale od czego się ma męża 
no i podziękować wielce muszę bo zainspirowana a może bardziej zawstydzona waszymi poczynianiami,przypomniałam sobie że ręce obie mam i w niedziele sprzedaję młodocianych babci i ruszam do boju tzn na budowę :akcja białkowanie ,mam nadzieję że mężuś nie będzie potrzebował akuszerki bo coś nam się poród szykuje, żeby było jansne to nie ja rodzę , tylko "Baśka"- czyli nasza sunia)

----------


## aga*krzyś

Hejka 
Jak sobie patrze na to ostatnie zamieszczone przez Was zdjęcie, to jestem pewna, że tego mojego starego na dach nie puszczę... ni cholery... MISTRZU, jak żeś tam wlazł?????????? Mnie na sam widok żołądkiem przewraca.... Pytanko mamy - co będziesz dawać na komin?

----------


## netbet

..nie pytaj jak wlazł... pytaj jak się łazi po takim dachu  :cool: 

co do komina... miałem pewien szatański pomysł coby kupić jakąś wściekłą błyszczącą farbę i go chlapnąć... pomarańczka? ( był protest łode matki dyrettorki )

a tak na poważnie - nie mam na chwilę obecną koncepcji n/t wykończenia jegomościa...

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Spirea

uwielbiam czytać Wasz dziennik i wciąż jestem pod wielkim wrażeniem. Czekam na publikację w gazecie - głos oddałam już na samym początku  :smile:  Zastanawiałam się, czy poddadzą dziennik cenzurze  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> Zastanawiałam się, czy poddadzą dziennik cenzurze


..eee... pewnie tak... aż tak to odważni nie są coby go publikować "dosłownie"  :wink:  

pozdro i dzięki *Spirea*
NETbet

----------


## netbet

> no i podziękować wielce muszę bo zainspirowana a może bardziej zawstydzona waszymi poczynianiami,przypomniałam sobie że ręce obie mam i w niedziele sprzedaję młodocianych babci i ruszam do boju tzn na budowę :akcja białkowanie


 :cool: 


NETbet'prowokator

----------


## majki

Masz racje z reklamami - też nie nawidzę, Ale .... kiedys jak szukałem okien i uparłem sie na Schuco, to miałem już kryzys, bo lokalne łódzkie firmy z tym profilem mi nie pasowały. I kiedyś w dniu kiedy stwierdziłem, dobra, biorę inne, przed ogrodzeniem leżała reklama .... Schuco ze Zduńskiej. I zaczęła się lawina ...  :wink:   :smile: 

pozdrówka, majki

----------


## netbet

... my okna mamy już wstępnie wybrane... oferta niezła... niezła na tyle że nikt nie potrafi sie do niej zbliżyć... 6 komór... 3 szyby...

ale jak wyjdzie - sam nie wiem... kasa...kasa... kasa...

ostatnio był jakis mądrala z dobroplastu - tfuu - ... kombinował... zachwalał... cmokał... że najtańszy.. że najlepszy...
tak na szybciutko porównaliśmy z głowy jedno typowe okno którego cenę każdy z nas pamiętał ... padł jak rażony gromem i stwierdził że nawet nie usiądzie w biurze do kalkutalora bo szkoda jego czasu...

----------


## prokopek

No brawo!* Znaczy się można!*

A te 4 cegiełki to sobie podłożysz pod drabinę jak bedziesz potrzebowal coś robić nad schodami  :smile: 

pozdro

----------


## netbet

... pod drabinę to było chyba 8 cobym sięgał... :tongue:

----------


## amstrong89

Ja bym papiaki bił tam gdzie pape podwiewa. Powinna się dobrze trzymać. Nie wiem co za ekspert doradził smarować łączenia bo dla mnie jest to niepotrzebne. Pape daje się z określonym zakładem(jest zaznaczony na każdej papie dachowej) i przybija się papiakami z podkładką. Przy takim ostrym kącie dachu woda nie powinna wejść pod nią. Jak widze masz 45 stopni. Bij tam gdzie ci  pasuje z pominięciem krokwi bo do nich trzeba będzie przybić łaty i kontrłaty a wyjmować później papiaki i kleić dziury po nich izolacją to trochę wkur...... człowieka. Szkoda że nie dajesz od razu łat i kontrłat to sprawa byłaby załatwiona. Jakbyś miał jakięś pytania to śmiało  :wink:

----------


## viperolo

a ja bym tę papę zawinął i od spodu potraktował z papiaka tak u szwagra na altanie zrobiliśmy i nic się nie dzieje

----------


## netbet

..teraz to ja juz tez o tym wiem... papiak dla każdego i gdzie popadnie.. :wink: 

rozumiem podciąganie wody, ale przy 45 stopniach nawet moja słaba intuicja podpowiada zbędnośc lepika... co zastosowałem - BEZ pienia!

pytałem tu i tam... ( bo wiedza w temacie raczej marna...raz kiedys przerabiałem pokrycie dachu na małym domku - kapciora budowlana - nikogo nie pytałem .. zrobiłem po swojemu i mam spokój od 4 lat.... jedna warstwa papy wk i nic nie cieknie! ) ... ludzie odpowiadali... generalnie zasada była jedna - jak najmniej papioków.....

w tej chwili mogę mieć pretensje tylko do siebie... że nie wierzę w swoje umiejętności i "czuja" i szukam potwierdzenia u "speców" .. "elit" ..."doradcuff" ...

umiesz liczyć - licz na siebie NET...

.. z tymi podkładkami tez mi sie nie uśmiechało ( myślałem już o nabijaniu łat )... papiaki  poszły wszędzie "bez" ( o tym tez się naczytałem   ) .. za to każdy jeden jegomość został zasmarowany jakimś gównem dekarskim z jakimiś gównianymi włóknami... generalnie fajny patent.. jak długo wytrzyma - nie wiem , ale jak temp spada to twardnieje bardzo .... czyli zimą jest szansa że bedzie działac jak podkładka.... no prawie...

co mnie tu wkurwia?....( juz kiedys o tym było ) 
zero... ZERO inforamacji typowo praktycznych....

..forum budowlane.....  :no:  .. żart...

..ale z drugiej strony patrząć... ilu jest takich oszołonów jak ja?? ... większość ma "problem" na poziomie "zielony czy groszkowy" albo " cementowa czy ceramiczna" .....większośc wywaliła po 4- 5 stów na budowę i ma to w dupie... nawet nie widzą pewnie co mają na dachach..._ " ładne i spoko"

_zajebisty problem to nie dobicie tych zasranych brakujących papiaków... ALE JAK TAM SIĘ DOSTAĆ??? ( gdybym nie pytał - zrobiłbym po swojemu i miałbym z bani )

z tym problemem byłem u poradę u mędrca _TATRY ..._ i po "3" godzinnej naradzie uznaliśmy że dam radę to podobijać... i jak zawsze został opracowany misterny plan działań dalszych .... z  "pomocnikami" których muszę powołać do życia... nosz [email protected]#$ ile można tworzyć?

idzie "4" godzina narady... spadam na "obrady"...

dzięki "kosmonauto" i sorry za wywód...ale jak rzadko mi cos podnosi ciśnienie, tak ten temat mnie prawie zamroczył

pozdro
NETbet'KCcedryk

----------


## netbet

> a ja bym tę papę zawinął i od spodu potraktował z papiaka tak u szwagra na altanie zrobiliśmy i nic się nie dzieje


na 9 metrach?? samemu?? z rusztowania?? .. niewykonalne...wierz mi....

tu nie chodzi o zapobieganie a o porządne - oczywiście w miarę możliwości - wykonanie ...przy jednokrotnym kryciu 400/1200

spoko.. dam radę to naprawić...

----------


## Martinezio

NetBet, małe pytanko - zależy Ci na wizualności (po fotach widzę, że nie bardzo  :wink: ), czy na skończeniu roboty, aby było gites? O ile zdąrzyłem Cię poznać z tekstów, to chyba na tym drugim... Więc co się przejmujesz, że ktoś będzie widział papiory na tych podwiewanych pasach? Bij równo i nie patrz na oszołomów-krytykantów  :wink:  Jak to dobrze zasmarujesz tą mazią dekarską, to powinno trzymać elegancko  :smile:  Wiem, że trudne podejście, ale może uda Ci się drabinkę jakąś skombinować, która tam sięgnie? Z kalenicy ciężko zejść, więc raczej z dołu będziesz musiał sięgnąć.

Co do wiedzy "tajemnej" na forum, to ona jest dostępna, jednak nie we wszystkich tematach - większość to w zasadzie kierunkowskazy, gdzie szukać. Kwestia czasu i chęci na to szukanie. Grunt to się nie zrażać, a rady wójków "Dobra rada" przesiewać przez gęste sito  :wink: 

Pozdro i szacun!  :smile:

----------


## arturromarr

> ten lancer to najszybsze wozidło budowlane... widział kto rolkę papy gnającą 190 km/h ??


...ale, żeby rolkę papy z Niemiec aż targać. (no bo chyba tylko tam można tak gnać i to po autostradzie)   :smile: 

Co do papy i jej ruchliwości to nie będzie problemu jak ponabijasz papiaki i będzie je widać. Zapewniam Cie że dużo gorzej wygląda oderwany kawał papy, a u nas potrafi czasem tak powiać że prawie całe dachy zrywa. Nie powinno nic przeciekać, ale jakby to porycie miało się okazać mniej tymczasowe niż to wynika z nazwy to zawsze będzie można je zasmarować jakimś czarnym mazidłem.
Kolebie mi się po głowie jeszcze jedna opcja czyli nabicie chociaż samych łat. Dużo czasu i kosztu by ci to nie zajęło, papę elegancko przytrzyma a i zimę przetrzyma w dodatku będziesz dalej z robotą. Można by sprytnie taki zabieg przeprowadzić, żeby łaty stały się od razu drabinami:
Kładziesz na dachu 4 łaty (np. z rusztowania), przybijasz solidnie tyle ile sięgniesz łapa + młotek. Teraz do środkowych możesz nabijać szczeble (z desek) i wchodzić wyżej przybijając łaty. Po dojściu do końca rozglądasz się (trzymając się oczywiście liny asekuracyjnej) i schodzisz ściągając przybite wcześniej szczebel i coby posłużyły do kolejnej "czwórki" i nie szpeciły pięknego dachu. Taki zabieg powinien zabrać minimalnie czasu , robiłem takie akcje.
Ja szczebelki przykręcałem długimi wkrętami akumulatorówką coby demontaż był szybki.

Coś lepiej tak czy siak zrób, bo może być cały rok w miarę łagodny a możesz trafić na jakąś wichurę a wtedy żadna Tatra twej goryczy nie utuli.

----------


## netbet

> Wiem, że trudne podejście, ale może uda Ci się drabinkę jakąś skombinować, która tam sięgnie? Z kalenicy ciężko zejść, więc raczej z dołu będziesz musiał sięgnąć.


..plan zakłada właśnie zejście z kalenicy... wydaje mi się to łatwiejsze...

..zobaczymy jutro jak to wyjdzie..

dzięki Martinezio

.. i tak mam pełne gacie i max adrenaliny...to na samą myśl... a jak zacznę ....

----------


## netbet

> ...ale, żeby rolkę papy z Niemiec aż targać. (no bo chyba tylko tam można tak gnać i to po autostradzie)



...ciiii... nie złapali mnie...

ale powiem ci że miny tych co ich czasem mijam są "bezcenne"... że niby co? że niby czy? że niby jak? ŻE ILE?

... z tymi łatami to miałem taki sam pomysł... nabic sobie drabinę na dachu... i pewnie tak będzie jak zacznę dłubać poszycie docelowe, bo innego sensownego rozwiązania na chwilę obecną nie widzę...

.. tatra... oj tam ... to była "narada wojenna" a nie "ochlaj"  :wink: 

dzięki artur..

p.s. 
..a gdzies ty się tak długo podziewał???ee??? urlop siem przeciągnął???

----------


## arturromarr

> ... z..a gdzies ty się tak długo podziewał???ee??? urlop siem przeciągnął???


Jak się nie odzywam to nie myśl że nie zaglądam, jestem jak dobry duch: czuwam tu.   :smile: 

PS:
Czasem raźniej tak zerknąć jak drugi tak jak ja się też męczy, bo mu się ubzdurało że dom to on musi sam wybudować.
Jak te pogody (czytaj wiatry) znosisz, ja się cieszę że już w środku robię jak patrzę co za oknem się dzieje?

----------


## netbet

artur...

wiatr... cholerny wiatr... mały "sajgon"  najgorsze jest to że muszę dobić te okapy... wysoko... niewygodnie.... i w ogóle do dupy... 
jak wieje - żle
jak świeci słońce - żle
jak pada - źle

złej baletnicy to rąbek... ehh..

szału nie ma.... jest orka na ugorze mułami....

----------


## 30Agulka

Hello..... dobry wieczór.

Zajrzałam , poczytałam i pochwalę samodzielna robotę. My również tzn małz i tata sami wybudowali nasz domek.............. sami...... jak Wy.

Co do okien to podoba mi sie* ten dąb bagienny... cudo..*.......  ja mam dwukolorowe, więc i takie tez polecam, choc orzech tyż ładny

Możesz szukac mnie w zachodniopomorskim i zamordowac, hihihihihiihihihi
Śledzic i zagladac będę.

----------


## netbet

> * bagienny... cudo..*.
> 
> Możesz szukac mnie w zachodniopomorskim i zamordowac, hihihihihiihihihi
> Śledzic i zagladac będę.


oj ..oj.. będzie nas znacznie mniej na tym forum za miesiąc...

wyglądaj mnie od południa...  jak pierwszy kur zapieje...na krawędzi dnia a nocy... :big grin: 

NETbet'3h nad morze

----------


## majki

Wybieram opcje nr 1 - bo mam i jesteśmy zadowoleni  :smile:  Ale to moja opinia  :wink: 
Uzasadnienie - bo ładny  :smile: 
Dlaczego nie inne - nie przepadam za ciemnym drewnem - chyba, że meble  :smile: 

Dobra, biore na klatę - opcja nr 3 jest zajebista  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 

Kolor dwustronny, jakoś nie kumam okna z jednej strony takiego a z innej innego  :wink:  Ale to moja wizja  :smile:  Nie nawidze sraczki  :smile: 

pozdro, majki

----------


## makawel

Popieram majki  bramka nr jeden kolor dwu stronny (sam taki zamówłem to może dlatego taki wybór)
A i ujawniam sie jako czytajacy
pozdro

----------


## Pawciuniu

My wybraliśmy opcje nr 1 czyli złoty  dąb ( tak, tak to te najbardziej oblatane) nie jesteśmy więc oryginalni  :sick: 
Ale okna prezentują się naprawdę ładnie i jesteśmy bardzo zadowoleni z wyboru, poza tym nie ma problemu z dobraniem pod kolor okien, drzwi zewnętrznych . 
U nas są okna z obustronnym kolorem ,
różnica w cenie niewielka 
satysfakcja z patrzenia na futryny na których nie widać czarnych kropek, bezcenna  :wink: 
Powodzenia w wyborze

Pozdrawiam
Ania

----------


## Tamara1

ja też jestem za tym dębem bagiennym  :smile: ...śliczny jest...ja na pewno właśnie takie wybiorę...no i kieruj się na południe-tam mnie znajdziesz  :smile:

----------


## slvk

Witam,
ja jestem za nr 3 - dwustronnym. Sam takie zamówię w sobotę.
A poza tym "szacun za robotę budowlaną"
Pozdro

----------


## netbet

oj za ten "bagienny" dwustronny forum straci kilku forumowiczów... pójdą do bagiennej krainy... :wink: 

zacznę chyba juz planowac trasę po polsce.. :big grin:  bo sie do swiąt "nie wyrobię"

NETbet'kiler

p.s.
dzieki za podpowiedzi...

----------


## Martinezio

Widzę, że kolega idzie w Gealan-y?  :wink:  Mam też :> Dobry profil - okna trzymają ładnie, jeno drzwi z początku trochę oklapły - teraz jest już ok  :wink: 

Co do koloru: my mamy nr 2 jednostronnie  :big tongue:  Od środka białe, bo pomieszczenia jasne są i jakoś nam się nie widziała ciemna rama od środka. A malować przeca nie będę, skoro dają mi opcję dwukolorowych  :wink: 

Natomiast co do koloru z zewnątrz, to najlepiej zsynchronizować go z drzwiami i dachem docelowym (okien za pół roku zmieniać przecież nie będziesz). My, jak zamawialiśmy drzwi, to mieliśmy spory problem dobrać kolor do okien. Sprzedawca też się żalił, że co kto przychodzi, to dobiera kolor drzwi do okien, a nie odwrotnie  :wink: 

PS: jak by kolega robił tę objazdówkę z rusznicą i jechał w kierunku W-wy, to zapraszam na oględziny (w ok. Sochaczewa).

----------


## netbet

...za Gealan'y, kolorek jednostronny i bramki 1 i 2 "wizyta" nie grozi....

wizytacja i podróż na bagna jest pisana innym....  :wink: 

co innego spotkanie towarzyskie przy bronkach... :cool:

----------


## Martinezio

No oczywiście, że towarzysko  :wink:  Jako rilax od kilerowania tych od bramki nr 3  :big grin:

----------


## Tom Bor

bramka nr 1 ale ale miałeś wyjawić tajną tajemnicę gdzież to masz zamiar nabyć to cudo w cudnej cenie. no nie wykręcaj się tylko smarnij.

----------


## kropkq

> Co do koloru: my mamy nr 2 jednostronnie  Od środka białe, bo pomieszczenia jasne są i jakoś nam się nie widziała ciemna rama od środka. A malować przeca nie będę, skoro dają mi opcję dwukolorowych 
> Natomiast co do koloru z zewnątrz, to najlepiej zsynchronizować go z drzwiami i dachem docelowym (okien za pół roku zmieniać przecież nie będziesz).


Zgadzam się z  tą opinią  :smile:  Zewnętrzne najlepiej dostosować do koloru dachówki oraz powinien współgrać z planowaną kolorystyką elewacji. A wewnętrzne ?  należałoby dostosować je do stylu domu, mając na uwadze jego charakter. Jeśli lubisz i będziesz miał w domku mebelki  koloru ciemnego np. wenge  lub połączenie z białego z ciemnym   to i okna ciemne będą ładnie współgrać,   jeśli inne ciepłe pastelowe kolory to najlepiej zastosować kolor neutralny - biały. Okien raczej po kilku latach się nie zmienia a umeblowanie znacznie  częściej (bo się znudzi ,bo juz się zestarzały,  bo moda inna ...lub z innych powodów ) i wówczas biały kolor okien będzie zawsze odpowiedni. Najlepiej powinieneś skonsultować tę sprawę z żoną  :smile:  bo to przede wszystkim kobiety decydują o wykończeniówce, bo to one są gospodyniami i PANIAMI  domu  :smile:  
Ja mam dąb bagienny z zewnątrz bo to piękny ciemny kolorek i pasuje do czarnej dachówki a wewnątrz białe  bo pasują do mojego wystroju, i jestem zadowolona. 
Inne opcje  są również bardzo  dobre , wszystko zależy  co komu  i do czego pasuje.
 A tak na mrginesie,  dwa kolory,  których tak naprawdę jednoczesnie nie widać to  żadna sracz....a  :wink:  wierz mi  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

> bramka nr 1 ale ale miałeś wyjawić tajną tajemnicę gdzież to masz zamiar nabyć to cudo w cudnej cenie. no nie wykręcaj się tylko smarnij.


ee... tamta oferta była sprzed kilku miesięcy... jestem po weryfikacji oferty.. niby jest fajnie.. jest taniej... ale...

..ale nie powiem  :big tongue:  dopóki nie będzie czarno na białym... i KP nie będę miał w łapie...

jak na razie trwa walka wręcz ( były podwyżki szyb.... były podwyżki stali.. były podwyżki profili... były podwyżki paliwa ... wszystko ma znaczenie.... ino browar ciut potaniał  :wink:  )

----------


## netbet

..oj *kropkq* ...

... za ten bagienny jesteś nr1 na liście... z racji że mam najbliżej... :wink:  

...ale....

..jest w tym racja - mi osobiście kolor okien we wnętrza jakos niespecjalnie pasuje.. biały jest neutralny i pasi do wszytskiego

...ale...

...PANI domu .. matka dyretorka jest tym  żywo poruszona... i to ona obstaje przy kolorze x2 ( jest sposób na zmianę decyzji - ale info  na forum sie nie nadaje  :wink:  )

...ale...

... mebelki zawsze można zmienić.. tylko kto mnie zagoni do ich tworzenia jak raz coś machnę???

..ale...

...miło cie wiedzieć u nas.... :big grin: 

..ale...

..i tak jesteś nr1 na liście "bagiennej"

----------


## atija

Witam się grzecznie. :wiggle: 

U mnie kolor jednostronny. Orzech. Bo.... teraz mam białe i dostaję szału, co chwilę muszę myć, bo kurz, sadze i inne czarne kropki widać z daleka. Mam nadzieję , że na orzechu nie będzie tak widać brudu.W środku białe, bo do wszystkiego pasują. Nasz domek jest mały i jakoś tak przestronniej, widniej mi się wydaje jak są białe.Ale to decyzja bardzo indywidualna. Jeśli PANI domu Matka Dyrettorka chce mieć dwustronne, proponuję się zgodzić....dla własnego bezpieczeństwa i spokoju też. :wink:  :wink:

----------


## kropkq

> ..oj *kropkq* ...
> 
> ... za ten bagienny jesteś nr1 na liście... z racji że mam najbliżej...;) 
> *ja się niczego nie lękam a mało tego ZAPRASZAM jak chcesz obejrzeć :)*
> ..jest w tym racja - mi osobiście kolor okien we wnętrza jakos niespecjalnie pasuje.. biały jest neutralny i pasi do wszytskiego
> ..PANI domu obstaje przy kolorze x2  .( jest sposób na zmianę decyzji - ale info  na forum sie nie nadaje ;) )
> *myślę, że w podobny sposób o jakim myślisz,  ja przekonałam swojego męża do zakupu działki bo bardzo się wzbraniał ;)*
> ... mebelki zawsze można zmienić.. tylko kto mnie zagoni do ich tworzenia jak raz coś machnę???
> *myślę, że  żona znalazłaby sposób na Ciebie ;)* 
> ...


*Pozdrawiam i życzę trafnych  wyborów :)*

----------


## arturromarr

Jestem z grubsza standardowy a standardowy mężczyzna rozróżnia tylko kolory podstawowe. Zatem bramki 1 i 3 jak każde dwu członowe wprawiają mnie z założenia w zakłopotanie i czuję się jak wtedy kiedy żona pyta mnie o kolor torebki czy lepsza ta atłasowa wiśnia czy morelowa pistacja. ( a potem te kobiety mówią, że my ich nie rozumiemy). Nie oznacza to wcale, że namawiam Was na opcję 2, ta co najwyżej potrafię sobie wyobrazić. Mam jednak inną sugestię:
Okna muszą od zewnątrz pasować do drzwi i bramy (czyli odwrotnie niż u nas, ale podobno nie wolno żądać od filozofa by postępował według swych maksym). Brama jako największa musi pasować do dachu i elewacji. To jak wracając do nieszczęsnej torebki która musi pasować do butów a one  do bluzki.
Chodzi mi o to że pytanie czy ładniejszy jest taki czy inny kolor okien jest fałszywe, bo trzeba spojrzeć na dom jako całość. Moim zdaniem powinniście mniej więcej wybrać kolorystykę całego domu i wtedy wyjdzie wam jakie okna drzwi i brama będą najodpowiedniejsze. Jeśli nie odnajdujecie w sobie duszy artysty i nie macie spójnej koncepcji to polecam oglądnąć różne domy w realu i na zdjęciach i wybrać tak co się podoba i ściągnąć kolorystykę z niego. Czasem ludzie wybierają kolor okien bo im się podobał a potem nie pasuje z resztą budynku.
Jeśli idzie o wnętrze to jak jestem za białym od środka, jest neutralny i do wszystkiego pasuje. Konkretny fason drewna moim zdaniem kłóci się potem najczęściej z meblami które było by już potem przesadą dobierać do okien.
Nasze okna są całe białe co jest alegorią kryzysu światowego, wolelibyśmy jakiś słojowaty kolor ale kranik z pieniędzmi słabo już kapał, mimo to od środka nie chciałbym innego.
Trochę się tu na wymądrzałem a co tam , ale to dlatego, że u nas w domu to nie mam w tych sprawach za wiele do gadania i Bogu dzięki.  :smile:

----------


## nitubaga

> Jeśli idzie o wnętrze to jak jestem za białym od środka, jest neutralny i do wszystkiego pasuje. Konkretny fason drewna moim zdaniem kłóci się potem najczęściej z meblami które było by już potem przesadą dobierać do okien.


całość wywodu jest wspaniale napisana i taka konkretna, ale z tym zdaniem powyżej się zgadzam jakoś szczególnie... nie wyobrażam sobie potem szukac mebli, drzwi i stołu z próbką okna w ręce  :wink:

----------


## slvk

Witam,
jak pisałem wcześniej okna kolor "dąb bagienny" (kto wymyśla nazwy tych kolorów?) zamówione. I to dzisiaj. Jeden dzień przed terminem!.
Chyba musisz ruszać na Krakuff! :roll eyes:  Jakby co to zrobię pułapkę razem z "bronkiem" :wink: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

*slvk* ... wybroniłeś sie z wpisu na listę "objazdową"  bronkiem... :wink: , ale pewnie w grodzie kraka znajdę kogoś... u ciebie browarek , u kogoś "bagienko"... zleci jakoś...

*majki* ... nie taka straszna sraczka ten kolor jednostronny... ale pewnie nie przepchnę swojego postulatu 

*atija.*... a od kiedy to ty tak grzecznie?? przegapiłem coś?? :roll eyes:   ale masz rację.. spokój rzecz świnta... z Matka Dyrettorką nie będę polemizował... obrażenia gorsze jak po upadku z dachu..

sorry że tak hurtem..  umenczon jestem wiece... planowaniem trasy "bagiennej"  :wink: 

pozdro all...
NETbet

----------


## cedryk

kolory okien mają pasować do całego budynku-elewacja dach,pasuje ten kolor okien na gust -to wtedy wybierasz kolor dachu i elewacji.Popracuj jeszcze nad okiennicami,mogą dojść jakieś zmiany.OKNA SĄ OCZAMI BUDYNKU.Pozdrawiam ,podeślę zdjęcie przy chwili wolnego czasu.

----------


## atija

> *atija.*... a od kiedy to ty tak grzecznie?? przegapiłem coś??:
> 
> 
> .
> NETbet


Przecie ja zawsze grzeczna jestem... i nawet dla męża miła... pod warunkiem, że robi jak sobie JA umyślę. :wink: 
Dlatego pamiętaj : ŻONY TRZA SŁUCHAĆ  bo... zawsze ma rację, chce dobrze ( głównie dla siebie, ale dla męża przecież też ), jak nie po jej myśli to marudzi i jeszcze najważniejszy, dla męża powód ,.... dla świętego spokoju  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## cedryk

Jeżeli chodzi o kolor okien to moja żona go wybrała,powiem nie tylko kolor ale i producenta,miała pełną swobodę bo to jest też Jej dom-ma się nam podobać (byłem tylko cichym doradcą).Propozycja dla was-zamawiając okna ustalcie wysokość klamki aby była poręczna-wszystkie mamy obniżone.Następna, okiennica powiększona w łazience a okno ze szkłem rozmazanym.Drzwi tarasowe i balkonowe z ruchomym słupkiem.Okna na klatce otwierane na bok,a nie kładzione.Profil 5komorowy.Cena bardzo atrakcyjna-produkowane w Polsce gdzieś na północy.

----------


## eva 33

Witojcie!!! Ja chcę się załapać na to głosowanie... dąb bagienny nie za bardzo mi pasi ... ale  chciałabym cobyście nas odwiedzili.... a tak na powaznie to my zdecydowaliśmy się na złoty dąb jednostronny, dlatego że ; jest o 1500 zł tańsiejszy od 2 stronnego, i jeszcze bym to przełknęła... ale jak se pomyślę że będę musiała potem dobierać  do okien , podłoge, parapety, listwy , czy cholera wie co tam jeszcze, to se odpuściłam! Dość już nerw  zezarłam, to na wykończeniówce chciałabym się cieszyć a nie wkurzać że mi to czy tamto nie pasi... a do białego można  i pstrokatą podłogę mieć , jak mi się zachce...nie???Jeszcze dopowiem że mamy blachodachówkę czarny mat JOKER  z firmy blachotrapez, okna beda za jakieś 2 tygodnie złoty dąb drzwi robi stolarz, tyz złoty dąb, dwustronny w tym przypadku... no i  brama tez złota... a co!! A elewacja marzy mi  się kremowa , czy tez śmietankowa..... co z tego wylezie??? Czas pokaże, pozdrawiam z okolic Łącka...

----------


## netbet

> Witojcie!!! Ja chcę się załapać na to głosowanie... dąb bagienny nie za bardzo mi pasi ... ale  chciałabym cobyście nas odwiedzili.... , pozdrawiam z okolic Łącka...


eeee.. no... odwiedziny są tylko w celu kilerowania..

a poza tym: " jak diabeł tak straszny jak go malują? " to co?? :wink:  dzieckuff nie wolno nami straszyć!

..z tym kolorem na zewnątrz nie polemizuję.. fajnie wygląda... ale ....

..no nie mogę się przekonać do wew... jakoś mi nie pasi... ale i tak ostatnie słowo będzie należało do Matki Dyrettorki... 

ja mam zadanie na dziś i jurto - określić poziom "0" ... czyli wróżenie z fusów co będzie na podłogach i gdzie??? 
myślałem ze to pikus... ale szafki kuchenne maja określoną wysokość... schody mają mieć określona wysokość.. drzwi maja określone wysokości ( w przedziale pinć cm ) ...a cały "bajer" zawiera się w 25mm luzu pod oknami balkonowymi...

pewnie mało kto zrozumiał... ale nie chcę mieć kiedyś problemów - nie zmieści się... za wysoko....


pozdro
NETbet'liczydło

----------


## WERI

no pięknie, pieknie gratulki za 1 strone , tylko mi tam nie siadać na laurach  :smile: 

a mnie tak zastanawia z tymi oknami , co to tak bardziej pasuje we wnętrzu do białych okien,  no chyba że sciany planujecie białe albo jakieś inne białe pierd....ki wykonczeniowe
, ja oczywiscie pisze stronniczo bo ja wybrałam złoty dąb dwustronny, łatwo było dopasować drzwi i bramy a nawet idealnie parapety wew.
ja uwielbiam drewno ,jakoś tak bardziej naturalnie wyglada
ale dcyzja nalezy do was ,a le to juz wiecie sami

----------


## meg60

*GRATULUJĘ !!!!! * jak miło,że łodziak jest na pierwszej stronie !!!!  Trzymam kciuki za postępy na budowie ! 
mój domek jest też w tej gazecie ! Tylko na ostatniej stronie !

----------


## netbet

> no pięknie, pieknie gratulki za 1 strone , tylko mi tam nie siadać na laurach 
> 
> a mnie tak zastanawia z tymi oknami , co to tak bardziej pasuje we wnętrzu do białych okien,  no chyba że sciany planujecie białe albo jakieś inne białe pierd....ki wykonczeniowe
> , ja oczywiscie pisze stronniczo bo ja wybrałam złoty dąb dwustronny, łatwo było dopasować drzwi i bramy a nawet idealnie parapety wew.
> ja uwielbiam drewno ,jakoś tak bardziej naturalnie wyglada
> ale dcyzja nalezy do was ,a le to juz wiecie sami


wiec jest tak:

...po wielodniowym molestowaniu mej psychiki i gwałcie na mym guście....Matka Dyrettoka postawiła na swoim ( te gwałty to mi sie nawet podobały  :big grin: )

*kolor ZŁOTY DĄB DWUSTRONNY - zatwierdzone przez obie strony konfliktu!!*

krucja  szlakiem "bagiennym" odwołana - to też efekt "perswazji" Matki Dyrretorki - wolę wieczorkami posiedzieć na chacie  :tongue: 

Matka Dyrettorka jest umenczona "pertraktacyjami" a ja mam "zbałamucony" gust..

sztuka kompromisu.

NETbet'smile

----------


## netbet

> *GRATULUJĘ !!!!! * jak miło,że łodziak jest na pierwszej stronie !!!!  Trzymam kciuki za postępy na budowie ! 
> mój domek jest też w tej gazecie ! Tylko na ostatniej stronie !


powiem tak:

ŁÓDZKIE RZĄDZI!!! trzy dziennik druknięte!!! 
... a to że my som na pierwszej stronie - pewnie przypadek, albo bardziej brudnego inwestora / śmodrucha  nie mieli.. :big grin:  bo fotogeniczny to ja nie jezdem... co innego Matka Dyrretorka... :big grin: 

thx *meg60...*

----------


## WERI

o dzięki ci panie ..... za ten DWUSTRONNY złoty dąb (to tylko takie osobiste sugestie  :smile: )

Netbetowa fotka całkiem sympatyczna, ty taki skromniś nie bądź, toż chyba ludziska wiedziały co na 1 strone dać, jeszcze troche i Netbet będzie wystepował obok naszego narodowego hydraulika  :smile: 

co nie zmienia faktu ze Matki Dyrektorki zawsze są naj.......

----------


## WERI

czyż nie podobny do Netbet-a  :smile:

----------


## Aga-Białystok

Jak ta lala!  :big grin: 
Witam, rozpoczynam czytanie Dziennika  :smile:  

P.S.Już się cieszę, bo jest to pierwszy dom na FM o niemal identycznym metrażu co nasz!  :smile:

----------


## majki

> *kolor ZŁOTY DĄB DWUSTRONNY*


No, jedyny słuszny wybór  :smile:   :wink: 

pozrawiam, majki

----------


## netbet

> No, jedyny słuszny wybór  
> 
> pozrawiam, majki


..no... nie było inne opcji....bez walki na noże...

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Tom Bor

no to sę kupiłam muratora i .....GRATULACJE dla Was jesteście super.a mówiłam że się Wam okładka należy! prorok ze mnie cy co

----------


## glowac

cześć!
Gratuluje  bytności w forumowej "szarej" gazetce!
moja A. sama na Was oddała głos!
bardzo fajnie że się tam znaleźliście!
jeszcze raz gratuluję!

----------


## netbet

*glowac*... *Tom Bor*...

... podziękowania ślę... bo co więcej mogę? :cool: 

jakoś tak wyszło...nie mnie to oceniać... ale dzieciokowi jak podrośnie - pokażę co TATA drzewiej robił.. :big grin: 

pozdrawiam
NETbet

----------


## majki

Szanowny Ojcze Dyrettorze !
Śpieszę donieść, ja wierny Wasz parafianin i czasem bywalec Waszej Świątyni  :wink:  , że moglibyście zajrzeć do parafii Srock, do Ojca co prowadzi dom pod nazwą "Budrex".
Mają tam wiele specjałów ( drzwi wewnętrzne są po prostu jak z Nieba  :smile:  ) i na pewno cos znajdziecie.
Nie wiem, czy na tace wystarczy półtora koła ale moze coś wysłuskacie jeszcze a na pewno coś odpowiedniego dla Waszej duszy znajdą.

pochwa, majki

----------


## kropkq

Przyjmijcie również ode mnie *

GRATULACJE PUBLIKACJI !!!!!*

Pozdrawiam i życzę dalszych sukcesów !!!!

----------


## atija

Kupiłam, zobaczyłam i pogratulować przyszłam. :big grin:

----------


## netbet

..tez kupiłem, ... tez zobaczyłem.... i  gratulacje wpadłem odebrać :big grin:  - A CO!!


NETbet

----------


## netbet

chyba czas lekko rozluźnić atmosferę panująca w komentach....

jak mi kiedyś dzieciok taki numer wytnie....to nie ręczę za siebie :big grin: 

_Jest ojciec?
 - Jest. - odpowiada szeptem  dziecko.
- To poproś go.
- Nie mogę. - szepcze dziecko.
- Dlaczego?
- Bo jest zajęty. - szepcze dalej.
- A mama jest?
- Jest.
- To poproś mamę.
- Nie mogę. Też jest  zajęta.
- A czy oprócz mamy i taty jest jeszcze ktoś  w domu?
- Tak, policja. - potwierdza nadal szeptem  maluch.
- No to poproś pana policjanta.
- Nie mogę, jest zajęty.
- Czy  jeszcze ktoś jest w domu?
- Straż pożarna, ale pan  strażak też jest zajęty.
- Powiedz mi dziecko, co  oni wszyscy robią u was w domu?
- Szukają.
- Kogo?
- Mnie..._

----------


## [email protected]

Gratuluje okladki!!! Stad juz tylko krok do rozkladowki  :wink:  Musze znowu wybrac sie na delegacje w Twoje okolice. Tym razem zabiore jednak suchy prowiant. Jezeli chodzi o mnie to plan na ten rok zrealizowalem - fundament gotowy. fachowcow na budowie: zero (poza mna  :wink: ). 

Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## netbet

> Gratuluje okladki!!! Stad juz tylko krok do rozkladowki  Musze znowu wybrac sie na delegacje w Twoje okolice. Tym razem zabiore jednak suchy prowiant. Jezeli chodzi o mnie to plan na ten rok zrealizowalem - fundament gotowy. fachowcow na budowie: zero (poza mna ).


ad1 - na rozkładówkę pójdzie ślubna...
ad2 - delegacja zawsze mile widziana
ad3 - suchy prowiant ... no daj spokój... "nieprzygotowany" byłem... :cool:  :wink:  znaczy byłem, ale....
ad4 - ZAŁÓŻ DZIENNIK!!!! będzie nas samorobów więcej i pokażemy ( a nie tylko ja i zibi - oj ten to jest moim faworytem w samorobnych poczynaniach -  ŻE MOŻNA .... załóż nie dla siebie - dla innych.... ty juz wiesz ile wazy bloczek i co to znaczy murowanie fundamentu ).. i ... i [email protected] straciłem watek... :cool: 

pogratulować michalu....oj podziwiam.. oj.oj...

NETbet'inspirator-piwożłop

----------


## [email protected]

> ad1 - na rozkładówkę pójdzie ślubna...
> ad2 - delegacja zawsze mile widziana
> ad3 - suchy prowiant ... no daj spokój... "nieprzygotowany" byłem... znaczy byłem, ale....
> ad4 - ZAŁÓŻ DZIENNIK!!!! będzie nas samorobów więcej i pokażemy ( a nie tylko ja i zibi - oj ten to jest moim faworytem w samorobnych poczynaniach -  ŻE MOŻNA .... załóż nie dla siebie - dla innych.... ty juz wiesz ile wazy bloczek i co to znaczy murowanie fundamentu ).. i ... i [email protected] straciłem watek...
> 
> pogratulować michalu....oj podziwiam.. oj.oj...
> 
> NETbet'inspirator-piwożłop



Za krotki jestem w uszach Net...
Ps. zapomnialem sie pochwalic, ze w miedzyczasie zostalem ojcem wymarzonej corki. W koncu  :smile:  Do trzech razy sztuka  :wink:  Sprawidzlo sie

----------


## netbet

U LALA.... tym większe *GRATULKLI*!!!!

znaczy teraz juz wiesz *dla kogo budujesz* i dla kogo warto tak tyrać..... :cool:  :smile:  :smile:  bo my stare dziady to "gdziekolwiek" sie prześpimy.... co innego dziecioki...

pozdrawiam

NETbet'tys ociec :big grin:

----------


## markoos

Heh no prosze widze trafiłeś do gazet  :wink: 
teraz tylko czekać aż przyjdą z Playboy'a do Ciebie  :wink: 

gyyratulujęęę  :wink:

----------


## netbet

...no... tez czekam... :big grin: 

jakby co to jestem nawet w stanie  koszulkę wyprać...

dzieki *markoos*

----------


## atija

GRATULUJĘ SAMOROBNEGO SSO   

i proszę o zdjęcia z szydełkowania

----------


## BetaGreta

Gratuluję SSO  :smile:

----------


## Tom Bor

Gratulacje SSO - ra.

----------


## Spirea

Jestem pod niesamowitym wrażeniem. Zaczęłam lekturę chyba gdzieś na poradniku, jak zginać pręty do zbrojenia fundamentów i kibicuję Wam do dzisiaj.
WIELKIE GRATULACJE !!!!! Z okazji ukończenia SSO i publikacji gazetowej.

----------


## atija

Hej Netbet  :big grin: 
U mnie też ktoś wypisał WIRUS DIZAJNU i siem właśnie zastanawiam  WHY???? 
Też o kffiatkachi innych takich nie piszę. Raz,  jeden jedyny raz pokazałam jaki chcę kominek. No, ładny przeciez. 
Ale , ale , widzę, że więcej nas jest wirusów jednych. :wink:

----------


## netbet

no.... ktos próbuje wmówić nam chorobę... wirusy jakieś.....

ja to jedynie zryty garnek mam... ale to nie od wirusów.... a od piwska i szkockiej... :cool: 

aaaaa!!!!!

*Nadiaart* jest zdrowa!!!! jej wirus nie dotknął, czyli ... w całej badzie "zainfekowanej" ostała siem ostoja Matka Dyrretorka... :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 

Boże chroń Matke Dyrretorkę!!!! i dzieci jej!!!

o co kaman???

NETbet'epidemia

----------


## majki

Hej

Jak już i pisałem i mówiłem osobiście, wielki szacun ...
Odniosę sie do dwóch rzeczy :



> z Matką Dyrettorką brałem już z pińcet rozwodów...i pińcet zaślubin


Oby zawsze, nawet jeśli będą ( będą ...  :wink:  ) to liczba rozwodów równała się liczbie zaślubin  :wink: 

I też jesteś widzę zadowolony z wirusa dizajnu ... ?  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## Nadiaart

> no.... ktos próbuje wmówić nam chorobę... wirusy jakieś.....
> 
> ja to jedynie zryty garnek mam... ale to nie od wirusów.... a od piwska i szkockiej...
> 
> aaaaa!!!!!
> 
> *Nadiaart* jest zdrowa!!!! jej wirus nie dotknął, czyli ... w całej badzie "zainfekowanej" ostała siem ostoja Matka Dyrretorka...
> 
> Boże chroń Matke Dyrretorkę!!!! i dzieci jej!!!
> ...



No i masz za swoje ...... :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  Trzeba było tyle pyskować?  :yes:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 

Już dawno Ci to mówiłam - na moje wyszło :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## Nadiaart

jezuuuuu, nie zauważyłam

zachorowałam  :sick:

----------


## atija

A ja wyzdrowiałam  :wiggle:  :wiggle:

----------


## netbet

ja też... ale niektórych jeszcze trzyma.... :wink:

----------


## majki

Uffff ... przeszło mi  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## majki

Te lampki co pierwsze pokazałeś, prawie identyczne mamy w jednej z łazienek. Lepsze są jednak te na zewnątrz - tak mi sie wydaje. Na taką trzeba wyrąbać sporą dziurę w gk, ma ona dużą "puszkę" ochronną, więc potrzebuje dziurę w wełnie.
Dodatkowo, jak zmieni Ci sie wizja po x latach, to po takiej zewnętrznej tylko szpachlujesz dziury po kołkach i nie ma śladu, a po takiej, to chyba wymiana całego sufitu , bo łatanie kawałkiem GK wyciętej dziury to chyba słabe jest ...

pozdro, majki

PS. Zaczynam gadać sam do siebie w Twoich komentach  :wink:

----------


## netbet

..nie no Majki .. nie przesadzaj... czasem ktos tu zagląda..

... ja wiem że może to nie jest piotrkowska czy super klub dyskusyjny, ale monologi tez są poczytne ... :cool: 

z drugiej strony ile można piać z zachwytu nad jednym samorobem... zaczyna to byc juz oklepany temat..
z tej samej strony - drugiej - co nowego można wnieść do kommnentów gdzie w dzienniku tylko cegły... zaprawa.. dechy.. papa... gwoździory ... a wszystko to opisuje jakaś pijanica naćpana ketonalem.. :big grin: 

..z tym oświetleniem to była "letka" prowokacja.. chciałem sprawdzić co sie teraz " nosi" i jest "trendii"
z promedytacją pokazałem kilka lampkuff poniżej.... 20-25 ojro... i nie chińczaków!!
  mogłem pokazać lampę za sześć stów ojro - wtedy był by szał ....o choćby taką:




ale cenne Twe uwagi biorę do łba!

pozdro i thx 
NETbet

p.s.
ty gadasz do siebie wirtulanie a ja od dwóch lat toczę debaty o najważniejsze sprawy w państwie z pustakami i cegłami na budowie - i .. najgorsze jest to że zaczynamy się dogadywać   ( nie mam radia!!! ) :bash:

----------


## netbet

mpoplaw.....WIELKIE DZIEKI!! :yes: 

.. a tą samozaładowczą kozą .... jezdem zainteresowan i budżet to zniesie.... a jak nie - wystąpię z APELEM DO SPONSORÓW!!

... z tym ochlajem to .... mówisz i masz.... ja tam wiem że pewne rzeczy wymagają promilka i nijak sie tego nie da logicznie wytłumaczyć

... temat przewodni.....wielkość
...
...
...
...
..
może ...
...
...
kto ma cięższy młotek?

.. tak czy siak - zapowiada sie taneczny wieczorek z czwartku na wtorek :big grin: 

dzieki 
NETbet

----------


## majki

> ty gadasz do siebie wirtulanie a ja od dwóch lat toczę debaty o najważniejsze sprawy w państwie z pustakami i cegłami na budowie - i .. najgorsze jest to że zaczynamy się dogadywać ( nie mam radia!!! )


Uwierz mi, że nie tylko Ty gadasz do pustaków i cegieł. Nie tylko Ty ....  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

PS. mam długie wiertło

----------


## netbet

> ....mam długie wiertło


mpoplaw ma wiertarę.... ja mam młotek....

oj..oj... szykuje się "konfrontacja" :big grin:

----------


## majki

Potrzebujemy jeszcze coś tylko powiercić i powalić  :big tongue: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## renata_i_piotr

Witam 

Z tym doradztwem to się Pan śmieje, czy faktycznie fachowcy coś poradzili. 
Ja w okolicy mam takich, że jak się ich człowiek o coś spyta to zaraz ze nie będą robić, bo ich podpatruje itp. 
Widzę , że szuka Pan oświetlenia - polecam sklep design.org.pl (sklep), jak i stronę hlt.pl(ta druga to tylko współpraca z firmami)
Mają dość duży wybór oświetlenia.

----------


## netbet

...a kiedy moge?? dzis po południu?

----------


## netbet

> Z tym doradztwem to się Pan śmieje, czy faktycznie fachowcy coś poradzili. 
> Ja w okolicy mam takich, że jak się ich człowiek o coś spyta to zaraz ze nie będą robić, bo ich podpatruje itp.


...wcale sie nie śmieję... naprawdę moge liczyc na podpowiedzi "zewsząd" :yes: 

jest duzo ludzi których na forum nie widać... speców w wielu dziedzinach którzy odpowiedzieli na mój apel.. za co jestem WSZYSTKIM bardzo wdzięczny, bo mam świadomośc iż opowiadanie na moje "trudne" pytania zabiera każdemu czas... który mógłby przeznaczyć ......choćby na bronka :big grin: 

NETbet

----------


## aweriwo

Oczywiście !!! I proszę podzielić się wiedzą na temat podłogówki.....może mąż się nauczy : ) ....

----------


## mestremed

Niesamowite, niebywałe, fantastyczne. Przeczytałem cały dziennik w 3 godziny. Czyta się jak znakomitą powieść a wrażenia... Na razie sam jestem pod takim wrażeniem że ciężko coś napisać.

To co robicie jest fenomenalne. Jesteście KIMŚ!!! Respect!

Pozdrawiam!!

----------


## netbet

eee... bo ja wiem.... 
siedze se na działce i klice....czasem cos napiszemy...czasem nie...

czy ja wiem czy to jakis fenomen? 
( jakbym sam jeden postawił wieźbę.. to może ) :big grin: 

z tym "KIMŚ" to ja właśnie se niedawno przypomniałem przy instalkach kim jestem z wykształcenia... aż strach sie przyznać...

dzięki za uznanie... i czytajcie!!

NETbet'zawodowiec

----------


## netbet

> Witam !! Proszę, abyście nadal pisali ten Wspaniały Dziennik.  Ja i Mąż Grzegorz też sami stawiamy nasze Wymarzone Gniazdko. Wolniej nam to idzie ale Daliśmy sobie na budowę 4-5 lat. Budujemy pod Lublinem. Wasz dziennik daje Nam inspiracje i Wiarę, iż MOŻNA SAMEMU !!.  Nasz dom to Lukrecja z Archipelagu, a dziennik ( GiB2000)  też jest ale skromny i nie tak wypasiony jak WASZ . Piszcie Piszcie ,bo to lektura obowiązkowa dla Nas. Pomysły i podpowiedzi bardzo trafne . Pozdrawiam Beata i Grzegorz.



..oj dostaniesz po łapach za mazanie w dzienniku :yes:  od czego są komenty??eee??

NETbet'wychowawca

bardzo dziekuję... znowu komus sie to podoba... fajnie.. fajnie....

zaczynam powaznie myslec nad wydaniem ksiązkowym... :big grin:

----------


## *milek*

Dzieńdoberek

Ja nieśmiało zaproponuję, by może przy kolejnym ataku nuudyyy  :wink:  nieco usystematyzować zebraną od "wszystkich niewymienionych doradców" wiedzę i umieścić zgrabne streszczonko w komentarzykach  :Lol:  - jakie rozwiązania chcesz zastosować i dlaczego, co się sprawdza, a co nie - no wiesz... :popcorn: 
Wieeelu zielonych w tematyce (nie tylko) instalacyjnej czytaczy (na przykład mnie) byś uszczęśliwił  :yes: 

Ja też planuję całościowo podłogówkę, chcę też kominek, ale z płaszczem, żeby ogrzewał wodę. I bufor. Chyba. I jak na razie mam blade pojęcie jak to wszystko spiąć z ewentualną pc. Na forum odzew średni...  :Roll:

----------


## atija

No jak nie pisać , jak pisać?  :big grin:  :yes:

----------


## netbet

*milek* .. wiedzę magiczną dopiero zbieram do "niewymienionych" :wink: ..ale...

... jak juz ją posiądę... i MOC bedzie ze mną, a nie przeciw mnie jak do tej pory.... to zapewniam iż:

- wiedzą się podzielę 
- powiem dlaczego tak a nie inaczej wybrałem/"wybraliśmy"....
- wykaże dlaczego to wszytko jest " tak tanie"
- powiem co jest "beee"
- powiem co jest "cool"
- wskaże winowajców tego "zamętu"
- rozdam laurki dla najbardziej "zasłużonych w sprawie"
- zgłoszę budowę pomników "zasłużonych w sprawie"
- kupię kwiatki i pomknę pod owe pomniki
- skoczę do "żabki"
- ochlam sie z "zasłużonymi"


...a tak naprawdę...( po kolejnej rozmowie na kanałach poza forumowych  :big grin:  ... bo tu komunikatora NIET - a szkoda ) .... mam mętlik we łbie i coraz mniej wiem...

pozdo
NETbet'pustagłowa

p.s.

APEL DO REDAKCJI!!!!

..jak chcecie wprowadzać innowacje - stwórzcie KOMUNIKATOR FM!!! ...a nie kulawo działająca pocztę....

----------


## netbet

..no jak tak , to jak nie :big grin:  :yes: 


mówisz i masz....

----------


## *milek*

Ale kokietujesz... pisz pisz - wszyscy czekamy na ciąg dalszy  :yes: 

Na dzielenie się wiedzą tajemną instalacyjną będę czekać cierpliwie  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> Oj Zaraz po łapkach ,szkoda czerwonych pazurków


..przecież tylko pogroziłem a nie dałem po łapach.. :big grin: 

spoko... *ponury* jest szybszy niz błyskawica....przeniósł wpis tu ... :cool:

----------


## so**l

Netbet- czy pisać? Jasne,ze pisać.
Tylko dzięki Wam uwierzyłam,że my tez damy radę wybudować swój wymarzony dom. Może nie dziś, nie jutro, ale kiedyś na pewno. 
Zaglądam tutaj codziennie bo nie mogę się doczekać kolejnych wieści z budowy. Zresztą tych "nie z budowy" też.
Czekam więc z zapartym tchem aż coś znów  naskrobiesz  :smile:

----------


## Tom Bor

no i strach przed ciemnicą pomógł dzieciokowi i postanowiła pomóc, miałeś w tym swój udział, dzięki

----------


## netbet

*Tom Bor*....

jak trza jeszcze gdzieś postraszyć - służę uprzejmie  :wink:

----------


## krajek5

Witam serdecznie,
Nadal jestem w szoku po lekturze dziennika i po wizytacji. Bardzo wielkie dzięki za przetarcie ścieżki i pokazanie że jednak można...
Prawdopodobnie ja zacznę na wiosnę budowę kwarca z garażem i póki co myślę też o samodzielnej pracy z małymi epizodami kiedy będą się szwędać 
fachowcy. Na razie czekam na sygnał startowy w gminie że już... Póki co zaginarkę do zbrojenia wykonuję sam ;D ale to jest pikuś. Praca na poważnie dopiero się zacznie.
Pozdrawiam i kibicuję. Jacek
Ps. mam nadzieję że trafiłem w gust z bronkiem?

----------


## netbet

> mam nadzieję że trafiłem w gust z bronkiem?


  :big grin:  :big grin: 
no pewnie.... jednym duszkiem za twe zdrowie poleciał...

pooglądałem sobie tego kwarca...ja bym się na niego nie porwał samodzielnie.... chyba... sam nie wiem
duży jakiś.... dachu dużo.... a jak dobrze pamiętam, to ma być jeszcze większy przez drugie stanowisko gar.

..ale ogólnie dobrze pomyślany ... poza kotłowią :eek:  której tak naprawdę nie ma

najważniejsze zacząć - później już samo jakoś będzie się robiło... :yes: 

pozdro Jacku

NETbet

----------


## Tom Bor

Witam , czym zamierzasz ogrzewać chałupę?

----------


## netbet

eko groch ..i jemu podobne bajery.... gazu nie mam i nie chcę... olej stosujemy rzadko - patelnia

a jak będzie wyglądała instalacja grzewcza ....nie wiem do dziś.... *ged* mi namącił we łbie za co w sumie jestem mu wdzięczny... :big grin:  :big grin: 

..i mąci dalej... ( tan facet ma dar przekonywania - każdy budowlaniec powinien z Nim choć 15 min pogadać....)

... jak na razie 2:0 dla podłogówek wszędzie ...nawet w budzie dla psa  :cool: 


pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

szykuję się na trzecie starcie z *ged'em*

----------


## Martinezio

Ja też polecam podłogówkę wszędzie - mam na całym dole u siebie i pluję trochę w brodę, że nie zrobiłem też na górze. Zero problemów, nie zajmuje miejsca na ścianie i w każdym miejscu podłoga ciepła, więc można na bosaka pomykać :>
Ged wie, co prawi  :wink:  Jedynie w łazienkach na ścianę grzejniki drabinkowe do szuszenia ręczników, a w kotłowni, tuż za kotłem zawór 4-drogowy z siłownikiem kontrolowanym przez kociołek (ew. zrobić rozdział na obwod grzewczy i cwu, a zawór 4-drogowy założyć na obwodzie grzewczym tylko).

----------


## krajek5

Myślę, że jak będzie mi trudno szło z robotą to będę brał jakiegoś murarza do pomocy. Póki co początek zamierzam zacząć samodzielnie a potem czas pokaże.
Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich samorobów.
Jacek

----------


## cedryk

> Myślę, że jak będzie mi trudno szło z robotą to będę brał jakiegoś murarza do pomocy. Póki co początek zamierzam zacząć samodzielnie a potem czas pokaże.
> Pozdrowienia dla wszystkich samorobów.
> Jacek


Jak zaczniesz -tak i sam skończysz ,a potem się zastanowisz jakie błędy w tym dziele są-nie przejmuj się tym,wszystko jest do naprostowania-zaprawa czeka

----------


## krajek5

Wiem, że błędów nie da się uniknąć ale chciałbym ich procent zmniejszyć do minimum. Obecnie jestem na etapie jak najlepiej zaizolować i ocieplić fundament w warunkach gdzie jest wysoki poziom wód w gruncie gliniastym . Na razie nie brak mi nadziei ( ciekawe czy to jest objaw głupoty czy niewiedzy).

----------


## BasH

Jak wysoki poziom?
A tak w ogóle to witaj - też buduję samodzielnie, tyle że duży konkursowy (m02a - na dzień dzisiejszy +-sso - uzupełniam zaległy dziennik) - dziennik netbet'a bywa podporą psychiczną po ciężkim dniu, więc warto tu zaglądać  :smile:  nie tylko ja gadam z betonem  :smile:  dobrze wiedzieć, że są inni dobrze zakręceni jak powyższy tatropijca   :wink:

----------


## netbet

*Martinezio*



> Ja też polecam podłogówkę wszędzie - mam na całym dole u siebie i pluję trochę w brodę, że nie zrobiłem też na górze. Zero problemów, nie zajmuje miejsca na ścianie i w każdym miejscu podłoga ciepła, więc można na bosaka pomykać :>
> Ged wie, co prawi


3:0 dla podłogówki... ged  ma dar.. nie wspomnę o zonie gedowej....przerobili mnie :big grin: 

pozdro
NETbet'sześcioobwodowy

----------


## netbet

:cool: po kolei lece.. sory że mnie nie było tak długo.... :cool:

----------


## netbet

*krajek5*



> Myślę, że jak będzie mi trudno szło z robotą to będę brał jakiegoś murarza do pomocy


.... jak będzie ciężko zadzwoń do mnie....co dwa strong many to nie jeden... przyniosę dwie warki strong i ...pójdzie jakoś...

czy nie wyznajemy zasady że dopóki można to nie płacimy za "fochowców"???

pozdro

NETbet

p.s.

zakrawa to na sektę...idę szukać kota ofiarnego :Evil:  mam dla niego "zadanie" w intencji.....  :stir the pot:

----------


## netbet

cedryk



> Jak zaczniesz -tak i sam skończysz ,a potem się zastanowisz jakie błędy w tym dziele są-nie przejmuj się tym,wszystko jest do naprostowania-zaprawa czeka


... ty to lepiej dawaj foty cedryka.... co tam na was??

pozdro
NETbet

... jak nie dasz fotów do podglądania... to nie wiem... nerwa puści .... :cool:  :cool:  :cool:  i Matka Dyrretora zabroni mi tu bazgrolić

----------


## netbet

*BasH*
.... nie myśl se że nie jesteś podglądany.... JESTEŚ !! :big grin:  .....no przynajmniej przeze  mnie czasem....




> jak powyższy tatropijca


...z tą tatrą to już do śmierci zostanę.... 

..za to kochanki me.... te Brok'owe.... te z Ciechan'owa .. te co mają Książ'ęcą krew.... płaczą za mną... żem ja wierny jak pies swej lubej...
( jak to Matka Dyrretorka ujrzy .. pewnikiem zakutym w kajdany będę  zrzucon do lochu ciemnego i głębokiego..... bez browarów  :cool:  )

pozdro
NETbet'herbatka

----------


## BasH

dobra tatra nie jest zła - a jeszcze lepsza mocna albo okocimska czarna lub nawet leżajska mocna biedronkowa - a co - koszta trzeba ciąć  :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## krajek5

Kurczę, kochane ludki tyle ciepełka tutaj czuję że tej chałpy prawie wcale się nie boję stawiać a jeszcze czuję 
że mógłbym i drugą machnąć z rozpędu http://forum.muratordom.pl/images/smilies/biggrin-2.gif. Niech to 
ognisko grzeje jak najdłużej.
Hej...

----------


## krajek5

Chyba mi nie wyszło z emotką sorry

----------


## krajek5

Aha, zapomniałem się pochwalić nowym hakiem w moim starym samochodzie, który dzisiaj zamontowałem na okoliczność
stawiania się... Od teraz mam osobówkę i półciężarówkę. jes, jes, jes...

----------


## janusz_kk

> 3:0 dla podłogówki... ged  ma dar.. nie wspomnę o zonie gedowej....przerobili mnie
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet'sześcioobwodowy


Witaj netbet
Czytam twój dziennik już parę dni, podziwiam twoje samozaparcie
i pracę, sam wiem co to jest bo wybudowałem sam dobudówkę
70m2 parter i piwnica do domu jednorodzinnego, łącznie z dachem
akurat miałem trzy spady połączone od razu ze stropem.
Tak że oceniając twoja pracę muszę przznać że przyłozyłeś
się do tego, zbrojenia zrobiłeś wzorcowe, murowanie także.
Wracając do meritum, rób podłogówkę w całym domu łącznie z
sypialniami, zobaczysz nie będziesz żałował. Jedynie do łązienki
załóż sobie drabinke aby ręczniki było na czym powiesić.
Z OZC się musisz przeprosić i policzyć sobie straty ciepła,
rób zapis co jakiś czas aby nie tracić tego co wprowadziłeś,
w obliczeniach CO ci pomogę.
Ja teraz właśnie kończę nowy dom bo tą dobudówkę musiałem
niestety sprzedać parę lat temu, teraz mam nowy dom i sam
robiłem wszystkie instalacje (jestem hydraulikiem i mam uprawnienia elektryczne)
zabudowę podasza, podłogi, oprócz tynków i wylewek.
Tak że mam doświadczenie, teraz kończę elewację
i też mi jak na razie pogoda sprzyja.
Trzymam kciuki żeby ci sie udało.
Pozdr
Janusz

PS Specjalnie dla ciebie założyłem konto  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> jestem hydraulikiem i mam uprawnienia elektryczne


 :big grin: ... znaczy że zawodowiec!!!  ... i znaczy że będę mógł zadawać głupie pytania??

...to zbrojenie to nawet mi sie podobało i szkoda było zalewać....  :cool: 

... do tej podłogówki przekonuje sie coraz bardziej, a do OZC coraz mniej.. nie mam natchnienia na wklepywanie danych... pewnie zrobię to na palę i będe liczył że dobrze wyjdzie...
nawet jak ułożę pętle za gęsto ( co 20 w pokojach , co 10-15 w korytarzach, co 10 w łazienkach i kiblach ) to da sie to chyba jakoś przykręcić jakby parzyło w stopy...

..... ale zawsze mogę zapytać "niewymienianych" no i Ciebie??

no i żeś siem ujawnił... teraz będzie nawał pytań.. :yes: 

Janusz - juz ci dziękuję 

pozdro
NETbet'kawazrana

----------


## netbet

*CDZP* zostanie szerooookim łukiem ominięty ... zatraciłby sie cały misterny plan  :cool: 

teraz to je niespecjalnie ciepłolubny jestem.... ale na starość kto wie - może i będę na golasa latał bo zapomnę gdzie jest szafa  :big grin: 

myslę przyszłościowo  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 

cieszę się że ktoś czuwa nad moimi przemysleniami...

----------


## janusz_kk

W OZC nie licz na pałę, to naprawdę nie jest trudne a ważne jest policzenie strat dla pomieszczeń
bo później wg tego policzysz podłogówkę, optymalna podłogówka to taka która grzeje dom
że jest ciepło, podłoga ledwo ciepłą i nieprzepłacona bo rury jest tyle ile trzeba a nie na zapas
przy dobieraniu na oko, ja np w jedenej łazience mam co 10cm a w drugiej co 15 bo w pierwszej
jest mała podłoga i musi grzać mocniej a wdrugiej pow większa to i rozstaw większy, a straty
ciepła podobne w obu łazienkach.

----------


## krajek5

Witam,
Możesz mnie oświecić czy ty myślisz tylko o ogrzewaniu podłogowym i nic poza tym? Czy może będzie też jakiś piecyk i kominek, czyli różne systemy ogrzewania?

----------


## netbet

..no.... chcę tylko podłogówkę.... nie chcę grzejników...

poza tym CO będzie jeszcze kominek... - mam dwa typy... moce od 12 kW do 18 kW.... i DGP, ale nie wszędzie...

poza tym wszytkim jest plan zaadoptowania komina - widziałeś że mały to on nie jest - jako akumulator ciepła z kominka..

chyba styknie ..... jak podłogówka nie będzie dawała rady - podgonię kominkiem.... ( chyba nie ma szans na "niewyrabianie" sie podłogówki... skoro wszyscy krzyczą coby pętle robić rzadziej  :big grin:  )

...ale to dopiero przede mną .. za jakąś chwilę..

NETbet

----------


## krajek5

> ..no.... chcę tylko podłogówkę.... nie chcę grzejników...
> 
> poza tym CO będzie jeszcze kominek... - mam dwa typy... moce od 12 kW do 18 kW.... i DGP, ale nie wszędzie...
> 
> poza tym wszytkim jest plan zaadoptowania komina - widziałeś że mały to on nie jest - jako akumulator ciepła z kominka..
> 
> chyba styknie ..... jak podłogówka nie będzie dawała rady - podgonię kominkiem.... ( chyba nie ma szans na "niewyrabianie" sie podłogówki... skoro wszyscy krzyczą coby pętle robić rzadziej  )
> 
> ...ale to dopiero przede mną .. za jakąś chwilę..
> ...


 No niby masz rację... ale jak na mój chłopski rozum to jak mam więcej możliwości to przy zmieniających się kosztach energii, węgla itp. to mogę się przestawiać na inne tory. Tylko szkopuł jest w tym że trzeba robić kilka instalacji a to już wiąże się z kosztami (niestety). Komfort chyba musi kosztować.

----------


## markoos

Netbet widzę że drążysz temat ogrzewania  :wink:  fajnie będzie się kogo pytać  :wink: 
a jak tam z wyborem pokrycia dachu? bo ja ciąglę zakręcony :/ kierownik kręci nosem że więźba za słaba itp
a już podszkoliłem się w kłądzeniu dachówki  :wink:  a moze sie okazać że zostanie mi tylko gont.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Amelia 2

Przepraszam z góry jeśli pytanie moje zbyt głupie ale baba jestem: czy nad otworem drzwiowym do kotłowni nie powinno być dane nadproże?

----------


## netbet

....wiesz co ... nie wiem... chyba robi się tak i tak...

u mnie zamiast nadproża sa dwa pręty zbrojeniowe 10mm  :cool:  na zaprawie

jak pieprznie - przerobię, jak nie pieprznie - zostawię.

..ale masz rację .... trza w tym dzienniku BYĆ CZUJNYM!

pozdro
NETbet'poswojemu

----------


## netbet

mpoplaw 
jak zawsze czujny!!!! ... wielkie dzięki!

to tylko poczatek i kombinacje z zaworem... gdzies tam się pompki upchnie.. :cool: 

tiwilor jak odnajdę namiar podeslę pw.. :big grin:  .. gra do dziś...

NETbet

----------


## ADorota

*Netbet dzięki za wasz dziennik!!!* Od dawna chodzi mi po głowie samodzielna budowa (no może nie aż tak bardzo jak Wasza) ale dużo chcę zrobić sama, napewno stan 0, mury może mi zrobi kuzyn który z tego żyje, materiały od drugiego kuzyna który ma skład budowlany(????), do więdźby cieśla, ile tylko da radę samemu-choćby przez 5 lat. Wasza historia upewnia mnie że nie zwariowałam. Dzięki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Jeszcze jedna drobna prośba. Czy będzie można odwiedzić Waszą budowę i osobiście z Wami porozmawiać kiedyś tam może za pół roku może za rok???? Mieszkam niedaleko od Waszego domku i budować też planuję o rzut beretem. Pozdrawiam. DA

----------


## netbet

ADorota

nie ma za co... ot tam takie bazgrolenie...

na budowe zawsze możesz wpaść.... cennik biletów znasz :big grin:  zawsze wszyscy mile widziani...
czy przewodnika tez kcesz wykupić ?? czy tylko samo zwiedzanie?? :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :wink: 

pozdro
NETbet'kustosz

----------


## ADorota

Przewodnik będzie jak najbardziej wskazany  :yes:  Odezwę się kiedy już podejmę ostasteczną decyzję do tego czasu będę krzepiła duszę lekturą waszego dziennika budowy. Pozdrawiam was serdecznie i życzę dużo siły na kolejny sezon budowlany. DA

----------


## Jarek.P

> jarek ( mogłeś się bardziej upaprać do tego zdjęcia z piłą ) ...


Panie Kolego... to zdjęcie to były same pocżątki. Trochę późno odkryłem ten twój komentarz, bo specjalnie mogłem się sfotografować w tych spodenkach w ich obecnym stanie. Po odwaleniu w nich wszystkich instalacji, wysmarowaniu całego parteru dysperbitem, położeniu kilkunastu rolek papy termozgrzewalnej. Tylko, szczerze mówiąc, nie wiem, czy odważyłbym się jeszcze je założyć na siebie i już zupełnie nie wiem, czy publikowanie ich fotografii w stanie obecnym nie byłoby już grubym pogwałceniem norm zwyczajowych.
Tyle napisze, że tamtych spodenek już nie używam, leżą porzucone w bezładzie na posadzce i pająki odstraszają.

 J.

----------


## majki

> ...jak na początku nie byłem przekonany to tego "kolorka" .... tak teraz jestem winien dużą flachęęę Matce Dyrettore że mnie wciągnęła w spisek " złoty dąb"
> 
> JEST ZAJEBISTY..... znaczy ... ładny..elegancki... neutralny.... czyli krótko GIT!!


Chciałbym tylko nadmienić skromnie, ze nie tylko od Matki Dyrettore słyszałeś ten spisek  :big tongue: 
Cóż więcej powiedzieć : a nie mówiłem !  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 

pozrawiam, majki

----------


## netbet

*Majki* - twoje "podziękowania" już się chłodzą    :Lol:

----------


## nazwa12

Witam widzę że dużo tu Nas SAMO BUDUJĄCYCH to nic strasznego sama radość a teraz jak siedzimy w wykończonym domku to czlowiek zapomina jak nieraz bylo ciężko teraz planujemy ogrodzić dzialke i posadzic coś tam na wiosne hi hi nie widzę zdjęć więc nie mogę nic napisać ale życzę Wam wszystkim duuuużo cierpliwości i to wystarczy przy budowaniu domu pozdrowionka

----------


## BasH

Normalnie elektryka zgodna z najnowszymi trendami:



Tyle że kijaszek podpórkowy niecertyfikowany  :smile:  
Super że macie już zamknięte - ja się nie zdecydowałem na okna przed zimą - daje wiatrowi pohulać.

----------


## netbet

patyczek przechodzi proces certyfikacji ... trwają prace laboratoryjne :big grin:  :big grin: 

za to zdjęcie pewnie mnie elektrycy powieszą na suchej gałęzi...

..śpieszę z wyjaśnieniami : ... to na chwilę... zara poprawię ( czyli pewnie zara na wiosne  :cool: )

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## sm77

> ADorota
> 
> *nie ma za co... ot tam takie bazgrolenie...*
> 
> na budowe zawsze możesz wpaść.... cennik biletów znasz zawsze wszyscy mile widziani...
> czy przewodnika tez kcesz wykupić ?? czy tylko samo zwiedzanie??
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet'kustosz


taaaa Netbet, Ty sobie TYLKO bazgrolisz, a mi mąż szaleje!
stwierdził, że jak Wy daliście rade to i my damy... 
do tej pory byłam pewna, że... żartuje, ale coś widze, że chyba jednak NIE :X
tak podejrzewam, bo ostatnio nakryłam go jak cichaczem w piwnicy na drutach robił :wink:  
o: klik
oczywiście to wszystko dzięki Twojemu "ot takiemu bazgroleniu" ;P
zarażacie :wink: 

A tak w ogóle to WITAMY! :smile: ))
Wasz dziennik doooobrze znamy, 
(ale się nie ujawniamy)
od hen czasu czytamy, 
szanujemy, gratulujemy, 
podziwiamy 
i kciuki za Was trzymamy!

 :Smile: 
a może i z wizytą się zapowiadamy??? :smile:

----------


## amstrong89

Kozacka elektryka :big grin:  Sam tak sprawdzałem przewody elektryczne u siebie jak montowałem gniazda. W jednym gniazdu 6 przewodów i weś tu znajdź faze jak wszystkie są brązowe.Podłączyło się pod faze jeden przewód i oznaczało który jest który. Stare dobre czasy :stereo: 

Kultowa koza :smile:  Uważaj żeby nie rozgrzać jej do czerwoności, bo będzie koza z piekła rodem :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> do tej pory byłam pewna, że... żartuje, ale coś widze, że chyba jednak NIE :X
> tak podejrzewam, bo ostatnio nakryłam go jak cichaczem w piwnicy na drutach robił


pięknie wychodzi mu to szydełkowanie :big grin:  !




> oczywiście to wszystko dzięki Twojemu "ot takiemu bazgroleniu" ;P


..jeżeli to moje "bazgrolenie" motywuje ludzi  - to dziennik osiągnął swój cel.

można?? MOŻNA!!
nie święci gary lepią .... 

fajnie że sie podoba... 

pozdro
NETbet'bazgroł

----------


## Tom Bor

"Okinka pikne som" ja mam zamówione takie same cha,cha i już się nie mogę doczekać montażu ( za 2 tygodnie).pozdrawiam.i.

----------


## TINEK

> ..no i stało się!!!!!
> 
> *..a nie mówiłem że prawie jak od windy*!!! fajoskie drzwi


o przepraszam, od windy to ja mam  :wink:    (sam zobacz)


dalej Cię dopinguję i "zaczytuję" się Twoim dziennikiem, 
się ciepło zrobi, to może tam do Ciebie przez przypadek trafię  :big grin: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

:big grin: eeenooo... fakt - przebiłes nas... Twoje są bardziej "windowe" ( cholera - słabo szukałem )

...jak zrobi sie ciepło to ...to możesz coś przegapić.... :yes:  :wink:  :wink:  cos tam na naszej łódzkiej "ktoś' gada o imprezie... :big grin:  :big grin: 

"zaczytuj" siem dalej...a ja postaram siem "sprostać" oczekiwaniom "czytaczy" .... coby mieli o czym gadać jeszcze przez dłuuuuugie lata.. :big grin: 

miej jednak baczenie na iż wejścia  na tą posesję broni automat wrzutowy przyjmujący "czteropaki"  :cool:  ( o "przewodnikach" to już było  )  :cool:  :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet'przewodnik_swojego_psa

----------


## Z-35

Netbet!
Uszczelnij dupsko kozy bo jak do Cię zjedziemy i nie daj Boże zaczadzimy, to w gazetach napiszą, ze to zbiorowe samobójstwo sekty z Muratora - protest przeciwko zwiększeniu vatu!
Ja też już kupiłam zwierzę!
Pozdrawiam

----------


## TINEK

> miej jednak baczenie na iż wejścia  na tą posesję broni automat wrzutowy przyjmujący "czteropaki"  ( o "przewodnikach" to już było  ) 
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet'przewodnik_swojego_psa


łeno, to oczywista oczywistość  :big grin:

----------


## amstrong89

Temp na zewnątrz kolo 0C. Cieplo w dom po rozgrzaniu kozy?

----------


## netbet

szału nie ma... o krótkim rękawku można pomarzyć ...

...ale to może dlatego że nie mam odciętego poddasza... i cześć ciepła tam [email protected]#$ 

planowane izolowanie poddasza - sobota .. wtedy będę miał porównania..

----------


## Z-35

Netbet,
co znaczy izolowanie poddasza?
My dowiedzieliśmy się, że NIE WOLNO ocieplać stropu, poddasza dopóki nie zakończy się wszystkich prac mokrych w domu (tynki, wylewki) bo woda wchodzi w wełnę.
Dlatego pytam czy Ty izolujesz czy ocieplasz.
To taki koleżeński wtręt - wybacz - mam na myśli dobro procesu technologicznego  :wink:

----------


## netbet

..przyjedziesz - zobaczysz com miał na myśli.... :big grin: 

 a na poważnie.. muszę odciąć rozchodzenie się ciepła z kozy do minimum... czyli muszę "ciachnąć" poddasze.... znaczy je odizolować od powierzchni ogrzewanej zwierzem... zwierz mały jest i może nie wydolić i mi paść na 150m2  :big grin: 

..ale... czujnym trza być u nas w dzienniku ...za co bardzo wielkie *CZUWAJ* !

pozdro
NETbet'skaut

----------


## majki

Co do połączeń w puszkach. Wydaje mi się, ze dobrze jest skręcać ze sobą przewody i je lutować. To pewne i trwałem połączenie. Tak mam w całym domu. Jeśli chciałem coś robić samemu, też tylko skręcanie przewodów i lutowanie. Żadnych złączek ...
Tak mi radził elektryk i coś mi tam ze szkoły kiedyś zostało ...  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## netbet

*mpoplaw* .... kozy raczej nie podrasuję .... nie chce mi sie wywalac dziury z scianie, ale masz rację z tym doprowadzenie powierza...

*Majki*... jeszcze nie wiem czy wszystko polecę na wago... pewnie nie... ale są super do takich połaczeń "na chwilę" ... podpytam mojego guru do kabli :big grin:  jak to On robi - zawodowiec

----------


## Jarek.P

Panowie, Netbet co prawda tłustym drukiem obwieścił osiagnięcie Stanu Surowego Zamkniętego, ale znając życie, to zamknięcie póki co jest takie, że... że no własnie, koza może samodzielnie nie wyjdzie, ale powietrze sobie pewnie radzi bezproblemowo.
I jeszcze jedna rada doświadczonego opiekuna całkiem podobnej kozy - szczelność oczywiście warto zapewnić, ale nie jest taka istotna. Istotny jest cug. Jak jest wychłodzony dom, wychłodzony komin, to cugu najnormalniej w świecie nie ma i wtedy jak byś nie uszczelniał, i tak na początku się będzie dymić, choćby przez dziurkę na fajerce i przez drzwiczki. Dopiero, jak ciepłe spaliny pójdą w komin,rozgrzeją, wtedy "zassie", cug się pojawi i rura spalinowa może być nawet totalnie nieszczelna (u mnie była tylko wetknięta w dwa razy szerszy otwór czopucha, pierwotnie nawet to uszczelniłem, potem jednak uszczelnienie się poluzowało i tak już było do końca stanu kozowego) i nic się nie ma prawa dymić.


A co do połączeń elektrycznych , jeśli można wtrącić trzy grosze - sam jestem zwolennikiem połączeń skręcanych (niekoniecznie lutowanych, przy dobrym zrobionym kombinerkami skręcie, lutowanie jest właściwie zbędne, choć i nie demonizowałbym jego szkodliwości, jeśli gdzieś będzie tak źle, że złącze osiągnie temperaturę topnienia lutu, to ta kapiąca cyna chyba będzie akurat najmniejszym problemem), ale złączki Wago też nie są złe. Pod warunkiem, że będą to oryginalne Wago a nie jakieś chińskie podróby. Niemniej wojna o wyższość jednego nad drugim na forum była już niejedna i zapewne niejedna jeszcze będzie. Ja tam uważam, że najlepsza kostka Wago i tak nie osiągnie takich parametrów styku, jak dobry, równo skręcony kombinerkami na 2-3cm przewodu skręt

----------


## netbet

Jarek... masz rację z tym hulającym wiatrem...
zostały na ten weekend do zrobienia uszczelnienia murłat i okien balkonowych na poddaszu... i wtedy bedzie spox

palenie w kozie opanowałem i problem z cugiem juz został rozwiązany... ciagnie jak cholera... można spokojnie ok metra rury spalinowej  "przemalować" na czerwono..

co do połaczeń kabli.... wago mi sie podoba i tyle... ale gdzie pójdą - nie wiem jeszcze...

jesteś niewątpliwie dużo bogatszy w doswiadczenia budowlane.... to co ja teraz przerabiam  - TY masz za sobą... 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Jarek.P

Co do połączeń jeszcze - wszystkie połączenia przewodów w puszkach osprzetowych robiłem na skręta, ale mam dosłownie kilka puszek rozdzielczych, zamurowanych pod tynkiem. I tam już nie zrobiłem skrętów, a dałem takie łączniki:



A co do doświadczeń - już się dzielę  :smile: 
Budowlana herbata czy grzane piwo czy cokolwiek - fajnie jest sobie to zrobić w dużym garnuchu, a ten postawić na kozie, będzie cały czas ciepłe. Tylko że stojąc wprost na kozie będzie zbyt ciepłe, niestety. Idealnie się tu sprawdza połówka cegły pełnej w charakterze ogranicznika-stabilizatora temperatury. Cegła na kozie, na cegle garnuch. I jest git. Gorące, akurat do picia.



Na cegle herbatka (bez prądu), w rondelku grzane piwko (z prądem)

J.

----------


## netbet

..pewnie jutro przetestuję kozę jako podgrzewacz... ale... 

...z racji dojeżdżania na budowę autem pominę wariant 2... wariant 1 jest tez nie dla mnie....pijam kawę

postawie na niej zupę na obiad ... może się podgrzeje :cool:  :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet'wago'wy

----------


## BasH

co jest - sobota mija bez netbetowych robót? żyjesz?

----------


## compi

Grzańca się ochlał : D

----------


## BasH

albo lancerką przydzwonił - ja dziś prawie na szklance płot zaliczyłem - po dotknięciu heblów od razu abs, więc nieciekawie - całe szczęście na szykanie nic nie jechało, więc sciąłem zakręty i się wpisałem w drogę :/ ehhh... małży po pieczarki na gościnę jechałem... dość drogie by wyszły...

----------


## Jarek.P

Ja bym tam raczej obstawiał jakieś nieszczęście związane z próbami podgrzewania zupy na kozie...

J.

----------


## netbet

....łeb mnie boli....

...wpadł wczoraj "na chwilę" na "jedno piwo" kumpel....

----------


## BasH

> Grzańca się ochlał : D


taaaaa... czyli compi miał rację :] Narobiłeś mi smaka  :big tongue:  Idę...

----------


## BasH

Ty - a tobie sąsiedzi rosną?

----------


## netbet

no...

nawet ich namawiałem na "samodzielność"... przecież pomógłbym  :cool: 

na chwile obecną to i z drugiej strony naszych włości ktoś tam zaczyna coś kombinować...

----------


## Inż.

Cześć Netbet :smile: 
już czas abym się ujawnił...
Kibicuję Twojej budowie i czerpię z niej siły do prowadzenia swojego białego małego domku...

----------


## netbet

UUUU!!!   *Inż.*

cześć.... cześć...

nareszcie! juz faktycznie najwyższy czas.... :cool: 

teraz to cie ludziska zasypią @ z pytaniami o elettrykę... tak jak ja... :big grin:

----------


## BasH

No to ja pewnie też się podepnę  :smile:  Na wiosnę po oknach rozpinam pajęczynę  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Bry...

Ja po sąsiedzku z taką uwagą - nie jestem pewien, czy dobrze zrobiłeś od razu osadzając puszki osprzętowe na gips, tynkarzom może się to nie spodo.... yyyyy.... znaczy.... chciałem napisać, że jak będziesz potem tynkował ściany, to może ci wychodzić zupełnie inna grubość tynku niż zakładasz teraz. Tynkarze w każdym razie zwykle nie chcą, żeby im puszki osadzać, robią to sami (a to, że robią to na "pożal się Boże" to druga sprawa).
No i te takie małe otworki na bokach puszek - one powinny być ustawione w poziomie albo w ostateczności w pionie. Bo potem będzie problem. 

J.

----------


## netbet

... z tymi puszkami to jest tak:
- nie będzie tynków - będzie płyta KG klejona do cian
- .. i tak muszę powycinać przed klejeniem dziury.. wiec jest mi to obojętna czy wklejac je teraz czy pózniej..

... z tymi małymi otworkami po bokach puszek.. - tylko ta jedna tak wyszła... reszta jest ok.
czy koniecznie trzeba przykręcać gniazdka? przecież mają po bokach takie "pazurki" ..

----------


## compi

Jeśli dajesz g-k to wg mnie niepotrzebnie je kleisz teraz. Płytą też raz wyjdzie tak, a raz inaczej, bo ściana z cegły na bank nie jest idealna. Myślę, że powinieneś je wklejać razem z płytą. Mając dziurawkę nie wiem czy nie zdecydowałbym się na puszki dedykowane dla g-k, a więc z własnymi "łapkami". Wcześniej w miejscu planowanego posadowienia puszki wywaliłbym większą dziurę w cegle.

----------


## Jarek.P

... a co do przykręcania gniazdek, to niestety, pazurki pazurkami, ale to dziurki rzondzon. Jak w życiu  :wink: 

Po prostu: gniazdka na pazurkach, jakie by nie były, prędzej czy później przy intensywnym używaniu i tak się obluzują. Gniazdko przykręcone na śrubki nie obluzuje się nigdy. Chyba, że razem z puszką, jeśli ta słabo osadzona. Poza tym, mi osobiście osprzęt na śrubki o wiele wygodniej się osadza i ustawia, przy pazurkach to już jest bardziej upierdliwa czynność.

J.

----------


## netbet

...a poza tym jak wkleję te puszki teraz to mam jakieś takie poczucie że cos zrobiłem... 

nie podobają mi się puszki dydające na kablach.... :cool:  
pewnie macie rację z tą kolejnością.... ale jak to mówią ... _"nie dowiesz się jak nie spróbujesz "_

----------


## compi

Kurde, to na pianę je! Potem siem wytnie.

----------


## netbet

... mało pracochłonne .... a jam lubię_ "pod górkę"_ :big grin:  :big grin: 

wystawilem je ponad ścianę ze 20mm .... płyta ma 12,5 ... klej pewnie z 10..
tak mniej więcej będzie dobrze  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## compi

"tak mniej więcej będzie dobrze", tego typu stwierdzeń wystrzegaj się jak ognia! Nie stać Cię stary na fuszerki i poprawki! Będziesz potem czas tracił na formowanie szpachli gdy puszka będzie za głęboko, albo ścinał nadmiar puszki gdy będzie wystawała. I modlił się, aby łączki Wago się zmieściły w płytkiej, bo widzę, że pogłębianych nie masz na fotkach.

----------


## netbet

..wiec z puszkami jest tak:

- puszki płytki są TYLKO w miejsce przewidzianych połączeń przewodów x3 .. i są przewidziane do zamknięcia pod płytą
- wszędzie pod gniazdkami i przełącznikami są puszki głębokie
- tam gdzie nie chce mi sie upychać połączeń na siłę - puszki prostokątne
- wago.. w puszce płytkiej mieszczą się spokojnie 3 sztuki łączące 3 przewody o długości ok 10 cm
- tak _"mniej więcej"_ to jest tolerancja osadzania  ok 3mm na minusie... czyli wszystkie nie wyjdą nad planowaną płytę KG

wiecie co... wielkie dzieki za czujność.... naprawdę...*Jarek*... *compi*...

----------


## compi

Niezamaco, chodziło mi o sytuację, gdy dajesz płytką puszkę, ta cholera nie wiedzieć czemu wystaje na 0,5cm ponad płytę(ta cholerna krzywa ściana!) i potem ładujesz tam łączki, a następnie próbujesz np. upchnąć ściemniacz, spory gabarytowo zazwyczaj i jesteś zmuszony tłuc plecy tej wrednej puszki, żeby się kabelki pomieściły. Piszę to jako osoba przerabiająca już kiedyś taką akcję. A propos puszek modułowych. Kupuj tylko te zatrzaskiwane tak, aby nie mogły się "rozejść" podczas montażu bo to potem również spory kłopot. Jedna ma wejść w druga od tyłu ; D, a nie z boku.

Kawał mnie się przypomniał:
Para w łóżku. Żona do męża: 
- Kochanie, włóż od tyłu... 
- Żółw.

----------


## netbet

> (ta cholerna krzywa ściana!)


..sęk w tym że ściany u siebie to ja znam... :big grin:  :big grin:  :cool:

----------


## compi

OK, przyłóż łatę do krótkich ścian, tak po skosie i naciągnięty sznurek do długich. Jeśli mi powiesz, że wymurowałeś ściany z cegły idealnie to jesteś zuch! Nie mówię, że nie wierzę, ale....

----------


## netbet

..wiesz co.. nie sprawdzałem, ale_ "starałem się"_ 
stawiam że mam różnicę na 5m jakieś.... 5mm...

obaczy siem jak zacznę kleić płyty... ale ....

.... czujność wielce ceniona  :cool:

----------


## nitubaga

> Niezamaco, chodziło mi o sytuację, ......
> 
> Kawał mnie się przypomniał:
> Para w łóżku. Żona do męża: 
> - Kochanie, włóż od tyłu... 
> - Żółw.


Zółwik rulezzzzz   :tongue:   :tongue:   :tongue: 

a poza tym mówi się zamanieco  :big grin: 

to tak tyle w temacie co się moge znac i pomóc   :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## maluch69

Jednym tchem przeczytałem calutki dziennik. Gratuluję samozaparcia i uporu w dążeniu do obranego celu. Wiele cennych rad wbiłem już sobie do głowy. Jak dla mnie to jedyny akceptowalny system budowy domu. Jest dłużej, ale ... oj długo by wymieniać. Oczywiście są też wady, ale ... no właśnie. Kto budował/remontował sam, ten  dobrze wie. 
Czekam na kolejne wpisy.
PS Gratulacje  :smile:

----------


## BasH

> obaczy siem jak zacznę kleić płyty... ale ....
> :


Kleisz po całości wszędzie KG  czy jednak będzie NORMALNY tynk?

----------


## netbet

> Jak dla mnie to jedyny akceptowalny system budowy domu. Jest dłużej, ale ... oj długo by wymieniać. Oczywiście są też wady, ale ...


 :big grin: 

zalety znasz...
wady :
- setki rozwodów
- nadmierny niekontrolowany przyrost masy mięsniowej
- nadmierny przyrost szarych komórek

.... czyli krótko .. mięśniak z wodogłowiem! :big grin:  :big grin: 

pozdro
NETbet'biceps80


p.s.
żartowałem...

----------


## netbet

> Kleisz po całości wszędzie KG  czy jednak będzie NORMALNY tynk?


..polecę płyty po całości... kiedyś gdzieś tam robiłem kalkulację... 1/3 ceny tynków

nie chcę "struktury" na ścianach... CW
lubię gładkie powierzchnie...

NET

p.s.

..ty to mógłbyś dawać aktualne zdjęcia... zima za pasem a u Ciebie zielona traffka.... no daj spokój... ludzi katujesz... :cool: 
ja [email protected]# myślę o łopacie do odśnieżania a u Ciebie... .... kosiara do trawy ... mo miej litość... powiedz że u was też najeba$#^ śniegu... :big lol:

----------


## amstrong89

Kiedyś siądziesz z browarkiem w ręku w fotelu i patrząc na ścianę przypomnisz sobie te wszystkie cegiełki klejone, taczki rozrabiane zaprawy, spojrzysz na forum muratora na innych kozaków przejmujących sprawności i pomyślisz : ja pier*** dobrze że już to za mną:)
Ja tak czasem mam:D

----------


## netbet

> Kiedyś siądziesz z browarkiem w ręku w fotelu i patrząc na ścianę przypomnisz sobie te wszystkie cegiełki klejone, taczki rozrabiane zaprawy, spojrzysz na forum muratora na innych kozaków przejmujących sprawności i pomyślisz : ja pier*** dobrze że już to za mną
> Ja tak czasem mam


... właśnie siedzę z  ... i wydaje mi się że ... mam najgorszą tyrkę za sobą....

chyba se pooglądam inne dzienniki... może gdzieś trafię na _"inspiracje"_ dalsze.. :big grin:

----------


## BasH

> ..ty to mógłbyś dawać aktualne zdjęcia...ja [email protected]# myślę o łopacie do odśnieżania a u Ciebie... .... kosiara do trawy ... mo miej litość... powiedz że u was też najeba$#^ śniegu...


No właśnie nie - na upartego w kapciach przejde. Mówiłem do małży że wolałbym żeby nawaliło białego po dach niż mają być takie temperatury jak dziś rano -18 :/
Spokojnie - z fotami za tydzień powinienem być na bieżąco. Dziś byłem w okieniarniach bo może jeszcze będę zamawiał i płacił w tym roku po staremu z vatem. Robią mi kalkulacje - jedna nawet ala pasywny  :big tongue:  6 komór i trzy szyby - ale się chyba nie wypłacę :| Jakie masz drzwi wejściowe? Stal? Setki?

----------


## netbet

..stal... 100 czyli drzwi 90'ki..

3 szyby?? miałem kiedyś taki pomysl...tak z pół roku temu... ale mi przeszło.. ... ze względu na ceny

----------


## BasH

No i nawaliło dziś białego gówna, że dosłownie -10 do masy ciała po odśnieżaniu; Śnieg zapierdziela poziomo...

----------


## dyro

A jak ogólnie wydatki do tej pory? Wcześniej, o ile dobrze pamiętam, SSO zamknął się w 70 tys. zł.

----------


## netbet

na chwilę obecną ( nie licząc kozy ) ... jesteśmy gdzieś w okolicach 81-82 tysięcy... a jest SSZ i wliczony jest w to materiał na komin... 

na razie nie liczę instalacji elek... jak zrobię dół - policzę.... ale wszystkie kable, puszki, złaczki nie powinny przekroczyć tysiaka ...( nie wliczam gniazdek.. bo to jest inna bajka )

kanaliza na dole: jakieś 150 zł .... i kucie w ścianach
kanaliza na górze: jakieś 150 zł ... i ... jeszcze nie wiem jak :cool: 
woda ciepła i zimna: gdzieś juz pisałem o _"spekulacjach"_

..tak se myślę .. że przy takich gabarytach i powierzchni domu taniej się już nie da...no chyba że cały materiał jest _" z wędki"

_pozdro
NETbet

----------


## BasH

... i to najbardziej cieszy : ) 
Ja też samorobny w miarę możliwości czasowych, ale jak słyszę o cenach za robociznę x1,5  do xxxx materiał to ...... wolę sam zakasać rękawy, pomurować, pokleić, położyć instalację, rozłożyć budowę na rok, dwa dłużej, ale max dużo robić własnoręcznie po mojemu, bez poprawek, bez zmarnowanego materiału, bez qrwienia że jest inaczej niż miało być.  Póki co jedyną ekipą byli cieśle, kolejną będą monterzy okien, a jeszcze kolejną cieśla w roli dekarza. Robocizna jest b. droga.
Netbet - chwała ci za natchnienie dla innych. pozd

----------


## Amelia 2

> Kiedyś siądziesz z browarkiem w ręku w fotelu i patrząc na ścianę przypomnisz sobie te wszystkie cegiełki klejone, taczki rozrabiane zaprawy, spojrzysz na forum muratora na innych kozaków przejmujących sprawności i pomyślisz : ja pier*** dobrze że już to za mną
> Ja tak czasem mam


A ja przeciwnie :wink: może jestem jakaś porąbana?

*"REFLEKSJE........*
19.11.2010r, wieczór, okna umyte, domek wysprzątany, meble ustawione, cisza....... żałość nagle mnie ogarnęła, to już koniec? prawie 2,5 roku pędu, nieprzespanych nocy, zmienianych decyzji, zaniedbane dziecko, zapuszczone mieszkanie, prasowanie po łebkach i pranie po nocach ( biedni sąsiedzi :wink: ), wiele ekip przewijajacych się przez budowę, jedni wkurzający, inni sympatyczni aż żal się rozstawać, wiele nowo poznanych osób, przede wszystkim z FM, bieg, bieg, załatwianie, reklamowanie, nieprzewidziane wydatki, bolące gnaty, 3 dni w szpitalu po bliskim spotkaniu mojej potylicy z rusztowaniem :big grin:  i nagle - pustka :eek:  co ja teraz bedę robić? Przecież najciekawsze to gonić króliczka........
I to by było na tyle.
Koniec *dziennika budowy*."

----------


## markoos

Amelia zawsze możesz pomagać innym ... oczywiście merytorycznie... no chyba że masz ochotę i siłę fizycznie  :wink: 

NET mam pytanko co do pokrycia dachu.. jaką pape u siebie wrzuciłęś. (chodzi o taką żeby sobie mogla leżeć np ze 2-3 lata zanim pójdzie jakies konkretniejsze pokrycie  :wink:

----------


## krajek5

> A ja przeciwniemoże jestem jakaś porąbana?
> 
> *"REFLEKSJE........*
> 19.11.2010r, wieczór, okna umyte, domek wysprzątany, meble ustawione, cisza....... żałość nagle mnie ogarnęła, to już koniec? prawie 2,5 roku pędu, nieprzespanych nocy, zmienianych decyzji, zaniedbane dziecko, zapuszczone mieszkanie, prasowanie po łebkach i pranie po nocach ( biedni sąsiedzi), wiele ekip przewijajacych się przez budowę, jedni wkurzający, inni sympatyczni aż żal się rozstawać, wiele nowo poznanych osób, przede wszystkim z FM, bieg, bieg, załatwianie, reklamowanie, nieprzewidziane wydatki, bolące gnaty, 3 dni w szpitalu po bliskim spotkaniu mojej potylicy z rusztowaniem i nagle - pustka co ja teraz bedę robić? Przecież najciekawsze to gonić króliczka........
> I to by było na tyle.
> Koniec *dziennika budowy*."


Nie wiem czy to nie głupia podpowiedź ale może sprawcie sobie jeszcze jednego maluszka, ja mam "Ich troje" więc nie mogę narzekać na nudę ;D.

----------


## BetaGreta

No to sto lat Netbecie  :smile: 
Coś sobie mało tych latek policzyłeś.
Jestem w twoim wieku i chcę więcej .
Niech promile Ci dzisiaj szumią w głowie a jutro niech główka nie boli.
Kalesonki na pewno się sprawdzą  :smile: 
Dzisiaj możesz w nich odtańczyć Jezioro Łabędzie. Oczywiście fotki mile widziane  :smile:

----------


## atija

STO lat, a nie 20 lub 30  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## Z-35

No to wszystkiego najlepszego!!!! Przede wszystkim szczęśliwego zakończenia przygody z budowaniem!
I nieśmiało dodam, że ja też, już niedługo skończę o rok mniej niż Ty. Tośmy są ZIMOWE LUDKI (Rodzice na wiosnę poszaleli)!
A geciory full service, czarne dla kobitek to Twa Żona wypatrzyła?

----------


## aga*krzyś

Najlepszego netbet.... Niech geciory lajkrowane, z serca Tobie darowane, chronią zadek no i przód, żebyś w nowym domu mógł.... :wink: 

Pozdrowionka

----------


## markoos

Wszystkiego naj naj NetBet  :wink:

----------


## prokopek

Netbet zdrówka! i żebyś bez ketonalu skończył chałupę  :smile: 
Pozdro!

----------


## Jarek.P

Najlepszego!

37 powiadasz... eee, to Ty, chopie, młody jesteś. A w tej taczce tak... powiedzmy.... dojrzale wyglądasz  :Lol: 

J.

----------


## krajek5

Ja też spieszę z życzeniami i pocieszeniem że dla mnie też jesteś młodzianem .
Życzę jak najszybszego wprowadzenia do chałupy

----------


## TINEK

Wszystkiego Najlepszego.......... Młodzieńcze  :smile:

----------


## Symen

Witaj.
Dziennik czytam od dawna, nie chciałem się ujawniać ale z okazji Twoich urodzin dużo zdrowia i cierpliwości. Samozaparcia i wiary w siebie masz pod dostatkiem co udowadniasz w tym dzienniku. 
Wszystkiego dobrego.

----------


## netbet

... bardzo wszystkim dziękuję!! :yes: 

NETbet

p.s.
..eee... widzę że ja tu jestem jednym z najmłodszych ... :big grin:

----------


## millid

he he he ja właśnie dzisiaj Ci dorównałam... :yes: 

a tak w ogóle spóźnione ale szczere, wszystkiego, wszystkiego naj, naj, naj,  zresztą co ja będę gadać sam wiesz :cool:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## Inż.

Ja to się całkiem spóźniłem....
Podpisuję się pod tymi wszystkimi życzenianimi... i dorzucę wygranej w lotto... mnóstwo zdrówka

P.S.
Ja jestem przy Tobie młodziutki :smile:  ojcze wielebny :smile:

----------


## slvk

100 lat Net'bet!!!!!
P.S. Dziwny ten świat! Obchodzimy urodziny tego samego dnia! Ja co prawda trochę większą cyfrę. 
Pozdrawiam 
Slvk

----------


## netbet

> . i dorzucę wygranej w lotto...



osz [email protected]!#$ - zapomniałem !!! 

...i 25 baniek poszło @%^@^ ... poszło gdzie indziej ...

----------


## Tom Bor

ja również z życzeniami a matka dyrettorka to o swój interes dba i ma kobitka rację. dziewczyny tak mają.
jeszcze raz wszystkiego naj. równolatka.i

----------


## netbet

> ...a w tej taczce tak... powiedzmy.... dojrzale wyglądasz 
> 
> J.


.. no....  bo ja własnie w tej taczce _"dojrzewałem"_ :Lol: ... ehh - latka lecą ... taczki za małe się robią...

----------


## netbet

> PS3 ważne, jak gdzieś spotkasz rurę fi 160 cienkościenną niebieską wentylacyjną to kup mi jeden kawałek, i daj znać, to przylecę do ciebie jak na skrzydłach


..a jak powiem ze taką rurę _"wyczaruję"_ w przyszłą sobotę.... tak po 21:00 - to co Ty na to? :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## netbet

...i wszystkim mym rówieśnikom na -10 do +20 łode mnie zyczenia....te wiecie... najlepsze..
( sami wiecie co jest _"naj"_ )

..jak to rzekła *millid* _" ... zresztą co ja będę gadać..." -_ sedno sprawy:D:D

----------


## BasH

Dobra dość tego wypominania starości szanownemu netbetowi : )

Tak mnie teraz natknęło przy taterce (Twoje zdrówko ) - jak zamierzasz wszędzie kłaść KG to nie chciałeś wpuszczać przewodów w bruzdy? zawsze mniej odpychają płytę - nie musiałbyś planować płaszczyzny płyty pod ich kątem - a jak zamierzasz robić sufity? Też KG?

----------


## janusz_kk

Ja takżę życzę ci wszystkiego najlepszego, przede wszystkim ZDROWIA
bo to najważniejsze, resztę się 'dorobi'  :smile: 

Janusz

PS Ja jak miałem tyle ci ty też zaczynałem budowanie, robiłem dobudowę do istniejącego
domu, 70m2, piwnica, parter. Dach trzy spady połączony z stropem drewnianym.
Sam wszystko zrobiłem zamknąłem i musiałem sprzedać, takie życie  :sad:

----------


## WERI

osz szszsz netebecie ,jak przeczytałam ze urodzinki twoje były to z leksza się przeraziłam moje dziecię 1.12 rodzone i stwierdzam jednoznacznie że z początkiem grudnia same wariaty się rodzą , ale naszczęście te pozytywne , sto lat mistrzuniu ( a ja jestem 3 chwile młodsza od ciebie,ale w lutym to już będzie że tylko 2 :smile: )

----------


## Amelia 2

Ja to najbardziej spóźniona bo neta nie mam w domku, niemniej szczerze życzę zdrowia, bo to najważniejsze, wytrwałości i siły, chociaż co najcięższe to masz już za sobą  :yes:  no i duuuużo kaski, małolacie :cool:  :big grin:  ech, piękny wiek....

----------


## *milek*

OŻESZ...

Najbardziej, to ja jestem spóźniona... 
ale lepiej późno,niz wcale...

Nie będę się rozpisywać, bo wszystko już zostało powiedziane. Najlepszego!

----------


## janusz_kk

Netbet po co sufit powieszany na parterze?
to się robi na podaszu, parter sobie otynkuj, wyjdzie taniej i lepiej,
bo płyty GK zrobią ci puszkę, i będzie duszno bo się będzie szybko nagrzewać,
płyty klejone wolniej przewodzą ciepło niż sam tynk,
stracisz wtedy sporo na akumlacji murów.

Janusz

----------


## netbet

eeee.... robi się chyba i na parterach .. :wink: 

sufity podwieszane dlatego że:
- chcę upchnąć w nich oświetlenie ( oprawy mają 130-150mm wysokości ) - ma go nie być widać
- mogę to - w przeciwieństwie do tynków - machnąć sam...

będzie dobrze - zobaczysz...

----------


## Amelia 2

I przynajmniej Ci tynki nie popękają tak jak u mnie gdy zrobili " za tłuste" tj. dali do nich za dużo cementu :sad:

----------


## compi

Kartony tez pękają jak za tłuste ; D. Jeśli nie są zbyt nisko opuszczone to będzie ok. Jednak salon to takie specyficzne miejsce, gdzie wg mnie chciałoby się mieć więcej miejsca nad głową.

----------


## netbet

w najwyżzym miejscu: 272 cm
przy ścianach 255 - 260 cm ...bedzie dobrze?

----------


## compi

Moim zdaniem ok. Jeśli masz wentylację grawitacyjną i nie musisz nad sufitem umieszczać rur z rozprowadzeniem ciepła to wyjdzie elegancko.

----------


## netbet

:big grin:  będzie dobrze...musi byc... :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Tak mnie teraz  - jak zamierzasz wszędzie kłaść KG to nie chciałeś wpuszczać przewodów w bruzdy? zawsze mniej odpychają płytę - nie musiałbyś planować płaszczyzny płyty pod ich kątem - a jak zamierzasz robić sufity? Też KG?


..wiec jest tak:
- sufity - stelaż i KG....bo= chcę upchnąć oświetlenie zasadnicze na gładko w sufitach... nie chcę jakiś kinkietów i innych gó@#$% poza tym można to ( po lekkiej konsultacji z "wymienianym przez duże F " machnąć samemu .... koszty zmikome.

- kable w bruzdach... no... miałem nawet taki pomysł... ale ... mi przeszło. spróbuj w ceramice przelecieć bruzdownicą 2m ....nie daj bóg trafić na zaprawę..
 ...a poza tym warstwa kleju spokojnie zniweluje grubość przewodów.

nie jest problemem kabel na ścianie.. jest on problemem w rogu... wystarczy policzyć ... wychodzi na styk..

wiesz.. 
ja kombinuję dobierająć technologię do możliwości a nie technologie do zasobności portfela i możliwości "wykonawców" ... poza tym ... technologia i sposoby działania są dobierane pod jedną osobę....

ehh... gdybym ja mógł tyrać "samorobnie" z teściami...

----------


## Jarek.P

A właśnie, jak planujesz samemu układać płyty GK? Masz pałera w łapach umożliwiającego swobodne machanie ważącą 30kg płytą 260x120cm, czy planujesz wypożyczenie statywu montażowego? 

Pytam, bo sam mam przed sobą jeden sufit "prosty" i jedną rampę świetlną i zwłaszcza przy tym prostym się zastanawiam, czy wynajmować taki statyw, czy ciąć płyty i wieszać po kawałku, czy może są jeszcze jakieś inne patenty? Typu szczotka na przedłużanym kiju do podparcia i tak dalej?

J.

----------


## compi

Jeśli samodzielnie chce kłaść sufit to bez łapek Pudziana i ust Angeliny J. coby wkrętarkę trzymać nie ma co marzyć o sukcesie. Chyba, że za kilka stówek statyw zakupi. Niektórzy dają radę z płytą 2m, ale z 2,6 na dłuższą metę to słabo.

----------


## Jarek.P

No wiesz... bierze Netbet płytę, jednym machnięciem zarzuca sobie ją na głowę, na "Murzynka Bambo", po czym podtrzymując oburącz po bokach wchodzi z nią na drabinę. Balansując całym ciałem, w półprzykucu na szczycie drabiny ustawia płytę pod celem i wreszcie stanowczym wyprostem ją przyciska do stelaża w miejscu oczekiwanym. Wtedy, cały czas przyciskając płytę dyńką w środku ciężkości (płyty, nie dyńki) wyciąga z olstra przy pasku wierną wkrętarkę, z kieszeni zaczerpuje garść amunicji, po czym obracając się stopniowo wokół osi wkręca wkręty dokąd tylko może sięgnąć.

Technicznie możliwe. Tylko, czy Netbet podoła... 

Może jakieś forumowe zakłady?....

J.

----------


## compi

Możliwe. Sam nieraz trenowałem, ale w łazience czy małej kuchni. Przydałaby się jeszcze pod ręką podpora w "T". Jednak na większych powierzchniach chłop nam zmarnieje w dwa dni. Do kompa wieczorem nie dolezie.

----------


## adwersarz

suuuuper dziennik, oglądam z zapartym tchem już gdzieś od wiosny 2009, jeśli chodzi o płyty to  ->>>  http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...roty-i-Piotrka robili płytami więc możesz podpytać.   :tongue:  A i Netbetówny  brak w dzienniku a szkoda, miała fajny cięty język, szczególnie wątku dom 130m za200tys   :big grin:

----------


## netbet

eeennooo... widzę że z problemem nie zostanę sam  :big grin: 





> No wiesz... bierze Netbet płytę, jednym machnięciem zarzuca sobie ją na głowę, na "Murzynka Bambo", po czym podtrzymując oburącz po bokach wchodzi z nią na drabinę. Balansując całym ciałem, w półprzykucu na szczycie drabiny ustawia płytę pod celem i wreszcie stanowczym wyprostem ją przyciska do stelaża w miejscu oczekiwanym. Wtedy, cały czas przyciskając płytę dyńką w środku ciężkości (płyty, nie dyńki) wyciąga z olstra przy pasku wierną wkrętarkę, z kieszeni zaczerpuje garść amunicji, po czym obracając się stopniowo wokół osi wkręca wkręty dokąd tylko może sięgnąć.
> 
> Technicznie możliwe. Tylko, czy Netbet podoła... 
> 
> Może jakieś forumowe zakłady?....
> 
> J.


..pomysł całkiem całkiem :big grin:  

z podnośnikiem do płyt już się widziałem...fajna sprawa ..ale kosztuje ponad 5 stów no i jak nawet bym go kupił to poszedłbym na łatwiznę  :tongue: 
..pewnie trzeba będzie coś wykombinować żeby poszło tak jak z papą na dachu... tam też słyszałem ze samemu się nie da...

a można w tych zakładach postawić na siebie? :big grin: ... jak tak to masz ode mnie dychę!

----------


## BasH

> z podnośnikiem do płyt już się widziałem...fajna sprawa ..ale kosztuje ponad 5 stów no i jak nawet bym go kupił to poszedłbym na łatwiznę 
> ..pewnie trzeba będzie coś wykombinować żeby poszło tak jak z papą na dachu... tam też słyszałem ze samemu się nie da...!


Czekam na patent - przyda się u mnie na piętrze  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Kupić używany i potem odsprzedać?
Wynająć w wypożyczalni?
Zbić ze stempli, desek i starych zawiasów od stodoły, całość wzmocnić drutem?

to są opcje rozpatrywane przeze mnie.

J.

----------


## netbet

..zmusiliscie mnie do myślenia .......i ....!!

mam gotowe rozwiązanie!
całość nie powinna przekroczyć stówki .. potrzebna wiertarka( każdy ma ), pręt gwintowany M20-24 2mb, jedna nakrętka, 4 ramki rusztowania ( kazdy ma ) kawałek rury 21-25mm w środku... kawałek płaskownika ... kawałek dechy...

ktoś to poskłada?

normalnie jak Macgyver

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie mam ramek rusztowania. Mam stemple. I deski. Dużo desek. I gwoździe. Dużo gwoździ. I młotek też mam. Duż... tak, duży też.

J.

----------


## netbet

....no to nie masz podnośnika.

da się z tego wszytkiego co wymieniłem poskładać podnośnik śrubowy .... rusztowanie jest potrzebne jako statyw.. poza tym ma gotowe "osadzania" na końcach ramek.... no i jest w miare lekkie do przesuwania...
nie wiem jak zachowa sie pręt 24 mm wypychający płytę do góry a jednocześnie działający jako podpora - jedyna!, ale mysle że się nie wygnie...potrzeba tylko to sprawdzić w realu... na papierze dziła

----------


## janusz_kk

Szkoda ci czasu na takie kombinowanie, poza tym to nie będzie to  :smile: 
źle ci się będzie robiło, ja też chciałem robić ale dałem sobie spokój.
Kupiłem nowy, zrobiłem całe poddasze i jeszcze dobrze go odsprzedałem.

JAnusz

----------


## compi

E no pany! Ja wiem, że prawdziwe tygrysy lubią wyzwania, ale zakup machiny za 5 stówek, a po robocie opylenie jej o stówkę taniej daje chyba prosty wynik. A zauważyłem na alledrogo, że używane krótko maszynki schodzą szybciutko. No ale jak honor nie pozwala to zrozumiem hehe.

----------


## Jarek.P

Brak podnośnika śrubowego chciałem ominąć metodami wykładanymi na kursie fizyki ww zakresie podstawowym, znaczy do unoszenia płyty (opartej na konstrukcji stemplowo-deskowej) użyć czegoś w rodzaju pantografu, oczywiście również zbitego z desek. Ale nie muszę. Już nie trzeeebaaa.

Zadzwoniłem bowiem do swojej zaprzyjaźnionej wypożyczalni. tej, w której koparkę wynajmowałem. Stojak mają, cena najmu 24PLN netto za dobę. Przy czym, jeśli wypożyczę w piątek rano, to doba się kończy w poniedziałek  :smile: 
Ja tych gipskartonów mam do przykręcenia dosłownie parę, więc w weekend się spokojnie obrobię, 30zł odżałuję, zwłaszcza, że taki statyw to by był cały dzień roboty.

J.

----------


## compi

Za dwie dychy z hakiem to lepiej flaszkę na koniec dnia wypić z kumplem, który pomoże podeprzeć płytę.

----------


## netbet

.ja tych płyt mam trochę więcej... sam parter to ponad 75m2 sufitów..... wiec raczej nie ma szans na "jeden weekend"
dlatego kombinuję...

... w mojej zaprzyjaźnionej wypozyczalni niestety nie maja takich sprzętów... niestety...

... poza tym.. ja tam lubię se utrudniać zycie.... i masz rację compi ... jakoś tak nie honorowo :cool:

----------


## Carpenter78

Wielki szacun netbet dla Ciebie!

Nie wiem dlaczego Twojego dziennika wczesniej nie widzialem...

Podnosnik do plyt g-k pozycze Ci za free tylko przyjedz po niego w podkarpackie, funkiel nowka nie smigany w opakowaniu!

----------


## BasH

... tj. na trzymaczu do papy:



 :wink:

----------


## majki

Dziękuje za spotkanie ...
Za ciepło, atmosferę i za spotkanie Was ...
I za spotkanie prawie całej Łódzkiej Grupy  :smile: 

trzymajcie sie razem, majki

----------


## BasH

Fajna imprezka : ) Netbet zdołał wrzucić fotki : ) Fajnie :]

----------


## BasH

Hahhh... i na dzienniku grupy łódzkiej parenaście fotek - super. Gdyby byłoby trochę bliżej i mniej śnieżnie to bym nawiedził dyrektorstwo : ) Jam na skraju kuj-pom i pomo a zasypało nas słusznie...

----------


## Rossa

No chłopie że tak powiem , przeczytałam jednym tchem i zaparło mi dech , niezły gościu jesteś , wszystko sam trochę mi przypominasz mojego brata , powiedz a ciasteczka tez pieczesz??? 
Zagladać będę na bank i oczywiście kibicować.

----------


## Nadiaart

> ... tj. na trzymaczu do papy:



Wiesz... 
Jak już chcesz być taki zabawny to proponuję pomyśleć nad sensowną nazwą urządzenia. Poza tym Stary mój tworząc ów przyrząd nie miał intencji  zarobkowej. 

Nad'art ciotka samozło

----------


## BasH

Jak nikt z nas : ) To tylko wklejka graficzna fotki z dziennika i małomarketingowej nazwy. Niewrzucone w alledrogo, no co Ty. Śledzę dziennik od dawna, więc intencje raczej znane. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

> No chłopie że tak powiem , przeczytałam jednym tchem i zaparło mi dech , niezły gościu jesteś , wszystko sam trochę mi przypominasz mojego brata , powiedz a ciasteczka tez pieczesz??? 
> Zagladać będę na bank i oczywiście kibicować.


..no niestety - ciastek ni umiem..., .. ale za to piekę kiełbasy i potrafię zamówić pizze  :tongue: 

jestem jaki jestem... "prawie" normalny
zaglądaj... kibicuj...

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Rossa

A będę, będę tak łatwo się mnie niestety nie pozbędziesz a upiec kiełbaskę też dla niektórych sztuka , a tak poza tym jak czytam twój dzienniczek za każdym razem mam uśmiech na twarzy piszesz lekko i z humorem .

----------


## Rossa

A nie za mocne te twoje kotwy na podwieszany sufit ? z tego co wiem to na m2 jest od 5-6 kg.konstrukcji razem z płytą, kołki plastikowe są mocne bo mój mąż robi nimi cały czas i naprawdę skąplikowane wielopoziomowe konstrukcje .

----------


## netbet

wiesz co... nie wiem czy za mocne, ale nie chce mi się czegokolwiek poprawiać...
podobno sufity podwieszane pod stropami monolitycznymi kręci się na takie kotwy.... koszt znikomy .... i tak muszę WYWIERCIĆ otwór pod ten kołek
poza tym - tą kotwę można zagłebiac na min 40 mm... kołka plasticzaka chyba nie...

zacznę rypać - sam się przekonam... :cool:

----------


## netbet

> .... a tak poza tym jak czytam twój dzienniczek za każdym razem mam uśmiech na twarzy piszesz lekko i z humorem .



..bo jam ci jak ten wieter halny nad browarem..._ "...letko zawieje a opary resztę zrobią" ...._i gemby siem śmiejom... :big lol: 

staram się.... a jak mi nie wychodzi - nadrabiam fotami...

w przyszłym roku startuję po Nobla - literatura dzika i bez błenduff :wink:

----------


## Martinezio

> A nie za mocne te twoje kotwy na podwieszany sufit ? z tego co wiem to na m2 jest od 5-6 kg.konstrukcji razem z płytą, kołki plastikowe są mocne bo mój mąż robi nimi cały czas i naprawdę skąplikowane wielopoziomowe konstrukcje .


Tu nie tyle chodzi o wytrzymałość, bo faktem, że nylonowe kołki są na tyle wytrzymałe, że spokojnie sobie poradzą. Tu chodzi o bezpieczeństwo pożarowe - stalowa kotwa wytrzyma krótkotrwały pożar bez problemu, natomiast plastikowy spłynie i wkrętu nic nie będzie trzymać. Grozi to upadkiem konstrukcji. Dlatego przyjęło się, że konstrukcje mocowane do żelbetu powinny być osadzone na kotwach. Netbet słusznie czyni  :smile:

----------


## compi

Macie rację odnośnie kotew, ale trzeba dodać, że ww przepis czy zalecenia odnoszą się do budynków użyteczności publicznej. W domu zanim wystąpi nad sufitem niszcząca temperatura dla kołków, na dole już dawno będzie szalał żywioł. Nie wiem ile faktycznie zapłaciłeś za te kotwy i ile jest tego sufitu do podwieszenia, ale dobrej jakości kołków miałbyś sporo więcej. Ja najprawdopodobniej zdecyduję się na stalowe gwoździe fi6

----------


## netbet

do podwieszenia jest salon.... 45 m2 w dwóch poziomach....

..z gwożdziami sie tez poznałem... ale przekonania do nich nie mam...poza tym trza je wbijać i to dość mocno... z kołkami pójdzie chyba łatwiej...
koszt kotwy: 56 groszy - kołki plasticzaki sa pewnie tańsze...

...czyli dobrze kombinowłem...nie pomyslałem ino o ogniu...

----------


## Inż.

Wydaje mi się, że trochę za mało szczegułów... nie ma wymiarów pośrednich... Wydaje mi się, że przy takiej rozpiętości powinno być między niebieskimi belkami co najmniej jedna pośrednia (tak w lini okręgłych lamp) ? może dodaj do rys. rozmieszczenie kotef :smile:

----------


## majki

To ja napisze w komentarzach  :wink: 
Bardzo zdecydowany jestes na ten sufit podwieszany z jak to gdzieś usłyszałem szlauchem świetlnym wokół ?  :wink: 
Bardzo-bardzo ... ?
Zwizualizowałeś sobie to ?  :wink: 

Jeśli już, świeciłbym, żarówkami LED-owymi na GU10 dookoła otworu/wnęki i oprawy nastropowe też na takie źródło światła jako uzupełnienie.

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## Amelia 2

:sad: I ja żałuję ale mam za daleko a moja grupa jakaś taka nietowarzyska, co wpis to ktoś coś do sprzedania oferuje, materialiści sami....

----------


## netbet

> Bardzo zdecydowany jestes na ten sufit podwieszany z jak to gdzieś usłyszałem szlauchem świetlnym wokół ? 
> Bardzo-bardzo ... ?
> Zwizualizowałeś sobie to ? 
> 
> Jeśli już, świeciłbym, żarówkami LED-owymi na GU10 dookoła otworu/wnęki i oprawy nastropowe też na takie źródło światła jako uzupełnienie.
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


jestem zdecydowany... bardzo... bardzo...
a dlatego że planowane oprawy - te czarne prostokąty - mają wysokość ok. 14 cm i trzeba je wpuścić w sufit...
te same oprawy mają "robić" za oswietlenie podstawowe w salunie.... każda ma 2x50 W ... wiec chyba da radę i cimno nie będzie.
próbki zaraz przyjadą...  :Smile:

----------


## netbet

> I ja żałuję ale mam za daleko a moja grupa jakaś taka nietowarzyska, co wpis to ktoś coś do sprzedania oferuje, materialiści sami....


eee nooo.. nasza jest superancka....
jest jeden sposób - przeprowadź sie koło łodzi  :Smile:

----------


## amstrong89

Ludzie to jednak nie umieją czytać :sad: 
Komentarze do komentarzy a ludzie i tak pomineli prosby Netbeta :big grin: 
Redakcja może zapadła w sen zimowy- napisz może w marcu jak się zaczną budzić :rotfl:

----------


## netbet

> Ludzie to jednak nie umieją czytać
> Komentarze do komentarzy a ludzie i tak pomineli prosby Netbeta
> Redakcja może zapadła w sen zimowy- napisz może w marcu jak się zaczną budzić



.... prosiłem chłopaków o przeniesienie sie do komentów... a wpisała sie babka.... jakby nie patrzeć *JEJ* ta prosba nie dotyczy... mało precyzyjny sie robię - czas chyba znuff na jakieś leki...
... nawet nie chce mi sie juz tego komentować...

wpis jak wpis...nie zrozumiała prośby, albo jest ponad nią... ale nachalnej reklamy NIENAWIDZĘ!

----------


## lpawlow

> .... prosiłem chłopaków o przeniesienie sie do komentów... a wpisała sie babka.... jakby nie patrzeć *JEJ* ta prosba nie dotyczy... mało precyzyjny sie robię - czas chyba znuff na jakieś leki...
> ... nawet nie chce mi sie juz tego komentować...
> 
> wpis jak wpis...nie zrozumiała prośby, albo jest ponad nią... ale nachalnej reklamy NIENAWIDZĘ!


Netbet, myślę, że Twój problem z niechcianymi komentami w dzienniku wynika nieco z tego, że należałoby przeczytać niemalże Twój cały dziennik by dojść do wniosku jak bardzo nie życzysz sobie komentów w dzienniku. Chyba musisz w stopce swoich wpisów dodać nieco bardziej rzucający się w oczy tekst odnośnie "komenty do dziennika".

Pozdr

----------


## Inż.

a ile bierzesz za reklamę :smile: , ale rzeczywiście Twój dziennik traci na tych komentarzach w jego treści... (nie mozna kogoś zablokować na karę)  :big tongue:

----------


## netbet

> a ile bierzesz za reklamę, ale rzeczywiście Twój dziennik traci na tych komentarzach w jego treści... (nie mozna kogoś zablokować na karę)


no...jakby tak przeliczyć ilość odsłon na piniondze... :tongue: 
..chyba nikt nie lubi z piszących na FM dzienniki bazgrolenia w nich....no chyba żę ma typowe pogaduchy z budową w tle...

tracę to ja... bo sie gubię  :wink: 
....a tak naprawdę to nie mój dziennik ... tylko Matki Dyrettorki... ja na gościnnych występach jestem ..... :big tongue:  i staram sie tu pilnować dawno dawno temu określonej przez nas formuły i założenia.

A CO!

----------


## compi

No ja już obiecuję, że więcej nie będę. Ale przyznam że  np.dziennik Jarka.P z "Domem w Lesie" jest jak najbardziej przejrzysty i czytelny pomimo wpisywania się bezpośrednio pod  jego postami. Nie wiem tak na prawdę o co walczymy z tymi podziałami, ale to wolny wybór właściciela dziennika. Moim zdaniem porady, oczywiście te merytoryczne, wrzucone pod konkretnym tematem pozwalają jakoś ogarnąć sens całości dziennika. Inaczej trzeba przeskakiwać z dziennika do komentów i spowrotem. No cóż jak kto woli.

----------


## netbet

wielkie dzieki *compi* za zroumienie...

----------


## netbet

> No ja już obiecuję, że więcej nie będę. Ale przyznam że  np.dziennik Jarka.P z "Domem w Lesie" jest jak najbardziej przejrzysty i czytelny pomimo wpisywania się bezpośrednio pod  jego postami. Nie wiem tak na prawdę o co walczymy z tymi podziałami, ale to wolny wybór właściciela dziennika. Moim zdaniem porady, oczywiście te merytoryczne, wrzucone pod konkretnym tematem pozwalają jakoś ogarnąć sens całości dziennika. Inaczej trzeba przeskakiwać z dziennika do komentów i spowrotem. No cóż jak kto woli.


wiesz co... jak Jarka lubię i to co on tam wypisuje o kunach, wojnach i kaftanach  tak u nas tego nie widzę....dlaczego?
Jarek - 24 strony dziennik i komenty
u nas - 15 stron dziennika i 62 strony komentów...
są lepsi .. wierz mi.. :tongue: 
gdybyśmy to wszytko upchnęli w jedno.... konia z rzędem temu kto by sie połapał.... dlatego tak rygorystycznie utrzymywany jest porządek..

..poza tym... my to jesteśmy "old skull" :tongue:  ..stara data... jak pisanie- to pisanie... jak koment- to koment ... i wszystko ma mieć swoje miejsce.

pozdro
NETbet'samozło

p.s.

pogadaj z Majkim... i jego dziennikiem... :wink:

----------


## compi

Może robisz lepsze wrażenie od niego, hehe. Ja przyznam, że czytam co mi poczta w linku przyśle. Czasami z nagłówków z Twojego dziennika mam 4 powiadomienia(nie wiem jak to działa) i przyznam, że tych po kolei już wszystkich nie czytam. Twój układ ma sens dla osób chcących na stałe śledzić dziennik. Świeży czytelnik ma do przebrnięcia i dziennik i komenty, jeśli chce coś więcej wyczytać niż np. tylko podziwianie Twojego zmysłu równowagi na dachu i własnych rusztowaniach. Przyznam, że całego Twojego dziennika nie przeczytałem, natomiast parę innych tak. I te z komentarzami moim zdaniem były bardziej czytelne. Ale to moja subiektywna ocena. Porządek musi być i szluss.

----------


## netbet

*compi*.... obiecuję juz więcej nie pokazywać zmysłu równowagi i samorobnych rusztowań :wink: ... teraz to tu juz bedzie wiało nudą ... prace wewnątrz, materiał lekki, niewysoko...
jak to kiedys ktos powiedział... atija ? ... spokojny dziennik będzie... ... no chyba że będzie "spięcie" w instalacji i cos pójdzie z dymem.. :tongue:

----------


## Martinezio

... albo przyjdzie z Matką Dyrettorką pertraktować, czy kupić TV 50", czy nowe łóżko do sypialni....

 :roll eyes:

----------


## adamoos

Witaj netbet. Śledzę Twój dziennik juz od etapów fundamentów, ale dzisiaj dopiero się ujawniam. Jesteśmy pod wrażeniem Waszych prac i wielokrotnie bazujemy na wiedzy zaczerpniętej z Waszych rozwiązań. Również sami z żoną i czasami teściem budujemy nasz domek. Jesteśmy na tym samym etapie na którym wy byliście kończąc 2008 rok. Jeśli będziecie kiedyś w sezonie jechać jeszcze do zakopca to zapraszam do nas na chwilkę, bo od nas do DK1 jest 500m. Mam jedną prośbę. Czy możecie uaktualnić skasowane zdjęcia z dziennika szczególnie z etapu ścian i stropu bo to mnie będzie w nadchodzącym sezonie interesowało najbardziej. Zapraszamy do naszego póki co skromnego dziennika. Pozdrawiam - Adam.

----------


## amstrong89

posprzątano czyściutko aż miło popatrzeć :wiggle:

----------


## netbet

> posprzątano czyściutko aż miło popatrzeć


..no w końcu idą święta... trza było posprzątać... :Smile:

----------


## Renatamama3

Witam .Żeby koza tak nie żarła kup z 2-3 worki węgla i dokładaj dłużej się pali i jest cieplej ,nam też drzewo znikało, teraz palimy jak jesteśmy na 2-3 godziny i przed wyjazdem koza ma pełny wkładad i się pali worek 25 kg mamy na 3 razy .

----------


## BasH

Netbet: masz spory kawał sufitu w salonie do położenia - jak planujesz wykańczać płyty, co by nie rysowały się na stykach?

----------


## majki

Faktycznie co do węgla do kozy, kurcze zapomniałem Ci powiedzieć ... Też kupowałem, pali się dłużej, mozesz żar zostawić ...
Tak kombinuję, może bez sensu ...  :wink:  Nie myślałeś o wsadzeniu między strop a stelaż jakieś "10" wełny na ten ruszt coby sobie docieplić ... Tak tylko gdybam, więc w razie czego nie bij  :wink:  Zawsze to pewno mniej ciepła ucieka do góry ... choć wiem, że i tak masz piętro, ale zawsze ...

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## netbet

> Netbet: masz spory kawał sufitu w salonie do położenia - jak planujesz wykańczać płyty, co by nie rysowały się na stykach?


..no do tego etapu jeszcze nie doszedłem  :big grin: ...pewnie jakieś taśmy, siatki, szpachle .. no i ..._"... memory fajf... i kol tu Flashback ..."_ :yes:  .... i wszystko będzie jasne

na razie mam inny problem... jak samemu bez poziomicy laserowej podwiesić idealnie równo stelaż jednopoziomowy 4 x 6 w odległości 4cm os stropu...

----------


## netbet

> Faktycznie co do węgla do kozy, kurcze zapomniałem Ci powiedzieć ... Też kupowałem, pali się dłużej, mozesz żar zostawić ...
> Tak kombinuję, może bez sensu ...  Nie myślałeś o wsadzeniu między strop a stelaż jakieś "10" wełny na ten ruszt coby sobie docieplić ... Tak tylko gdybam, więc w razie czego nie bij  Zawsze to pewno mniej ciepła ucieka do góry ... choć wiem, że i tak masz piętro, ale zawsze ...
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


...koza faktycznie wpierdziela straszne ilości desek... z węglem muszę się zapoznać, pogadać, zaprosić go do nas...

... wiesz co, nie myślałem na wkładaniem tam wełny, bo na strop ma iść 5cm styro i wylewka ....a w niej prawdopodobnie podłogówka...chyba styknie...

----------


## tomraider

na razie mam inny problem... jak samemu bez poziomicy laserowej podwiesić idealnie równo stelaż jednopoziomowy 4 x 6 w odległości 4cm os stropu...
niezamarżnięta poziomica wodna , jedna miarka zamocowana np.240cm na ścianie(pkt.odniesienia) ,druga identycznie na lekkim przenośnym stojaku, stojąc na drabinie wyznaczasz wysokość dowolnego pkt. mierząc miarą do poziomu wody w miarce.

----------


## BasH

> zwykłą wiertarką z udarem to se można klej mieszać i go "wstrząsnąć" do głębi... siła tkwi w sds+


Irytujące w nieesdeesach jest fakt, że po czasie jak zwykły uchwyt się trochę zużyje, to zwykle przy dużym oporze potrafi obrócić wiertło :/ Nawet w miarę niezłe wiertarki skilowskie z fastclickiem (takie ustrojstwo do montowania wiertła bezkluczykowo nawet jedną ręką - wrzeciono stoi) potrafią obrócić się na wiertle, a sds nie. Robiłem kiedyś na jakimś obiekcie przewierty swoim pneumatykiem metrowym wiertłem sds fi koło 20 i zahaczyło w ścianie zbrojenie - rzuciło mnie o glebę, a nie zerwało mocowań sds ani tym bardziej się nie ruszyło we wrzecionie : ) sds rządzi (fajny jest sds max, ale na razie nie mam takich wymagań : ) )

----------


## compi

Najtaniej nanieść poziomy można szlaufwagą, tak jak kolega to opisał, ale myślę, że wypożyczenie profi niwelatora laserowego na kilka godzin i poświęcenie odrobiny czasu na pooznaczanie we wszystkich pomieszczeniach znaczników przyniesie lepsze efekty. Ja używany niwelator kupiłem i od początku budowy z nim działam. Pracuje się szybko i przede wszystkim skutecznie. Strzelenie  na wszystkich ścianach sznurków traserskich trwa może 1,5 godziny  w pojedynkę. I to wewnątrz i na zewnątrz bo te ostatnie przydały się nawet przy montażu rynien i okien. Wszystko jak pod linijkę.

----------


## netbet

..problem poziomowania rozwiązany... może zacząłem do dupy strony, ale jak machnę te obniżenia to przeskoczyć poziom wyżej - no problem

dzięki za podpowiedzi....

NETbet

----------


## netbet

> netbet nie obrażaj ceramiki, swój domek zbudowałeś z poryzowanego kruchego dziadostwa to ci się kołki nie trzymają, spróbuj wyciągnąć kołek u mnie z nieporyzowanej ceramiki
> 
> PS a jak mówiłem że tego drewna to nawet do świąt nie starczy to się sprzeczałeś


..tia... kozłowice są faktycznie błeee...kruche jakieś...nie można ich przecinakiem ruszyć!
..problemem są te pionowe komory, ale.... dobrać do materiału kołeczek odpowiedni i będzie git....

do pustaków P+W kołek szybkiego mont sie nie nadaje...


dech do świąt starczy.... zakończyłem prace na ten rok.... 
ale miałes rację... koza wpierdziela masakryczne ilości...

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

> 4 x 6 w odległości 4cm os stropu...
> niezamarżnięta poziomica wodna


.... nie ma opcji na niezamarzniętą poziomice wodną przy braku ogrzewania wewnątrz...zamarzły mi na kamor bańki wody 5l ... :big grin: 
wiec o jakichkolwiek pracach przy udziale wody mogę zapomnieć do wiosny....

teoretycznie można by zalać poziomicę gorzałą.... :big lol:  nie zamarznie ... no i można upić jak się przeleje...

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Jarek.P

> teoretycznie można by zalać poziomicę gorzałą.... nie zamarznie ... no i można upić jak się przeleje...
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet


O właśnie! Już się zbierałem z dobrą radą, ale widzę, że kolega otrzaskany z budowlanką i na sposoby walki z mrozem sam wpada, bez pomocy  :wink: 

J.

----------


## netbet

*Jarek*... na wszystko znajdzie sie sposób... nawet na kombinezon malarski dla wyjątka :big grin:  padłem!

----------


## tomraider

w tym roku jest młotek .... i jeden paluch poszedł na zwolnienie  ... krew siem lała ... mówię wam... masakra.... 

Do przemyślenia:
Walenie młotkiem w cokolwiek co nie jest choć odrobinę plastyczne zazwyczaj kończy się drastycznie, walenie w palca- masakrycznie.
Jak uniknąć masakry i zachować całą zimną krew?  nie palić w kozie a  młotkiem walić trzymając go obiema rękoma.

----------


## netbet

..w sumie _"do przemyślenia"_ trzyma się kupy... poza : jak wbić stalową kotwę/kotew oburącz w sufit nie paląc w kozie...czyli bez ogrzewania gdzie na dworze  -15oC 

masakra opanowana ... nikt nie zemdlał ... a palec powróci do służby czynnej za trzy dni...jak wróci z sanatorium i wskoczy na swoje miejsce w szeregu dziesięciu pomocników :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet'reinakarnacja

----------


## BasH

Kolega mi jeszcze powie po co ma te niebieskie łaty w oknach:



Kwestia a'la rolety czy maskowanie okien co by nie ukradli? Czy jeszcze inny cel... Tak od paru postów już dumam i nie mogę wpaść....

----------


## tomraider

> ..w sumie _"do przemyślenia"_ trzyma się kupy... poza : jak wbić stalową kotwę/kotew oburącz w sufit nie paląc w kozie...czyli bez ogrzewania gdzie na dworze  -15oC 
> 
> masakra opanowana ... nikt nie zemdlał ... a palec powróci do służby czynnej za trzy dni...jak wróci z sanatorium i wskoczy na swoje miejsce w szeregu dziesięciu pomocników
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet'reinakarnacja


  Zamiana chybotliwych desek na cegłach na porządne rusztowanie i ogrzewanie budowy kozą najwyraźniej może zaszkodzić. Obie  pozornie słuszne  zmiany warunków pracy powodują  o zgrozo rozluźnienie spiętych wcześniejszymi czasy ze strachu pośladków a miłe ciału ciepełko drastycznie obniża poziom adrenaliny, dekoncentruje umysł  , pojawiają się  natrętne myśli o grzańcu ,ogórkowej czy przerwie na fajkę . Pełen złych przeczuć, w trosce o ciągłość Waszego  dziennika  budowy który czytam jak wielu innych fanów nieomal codziennie, apeluję  do Twojego sumienia : przedmiot w który walisz młotkiem przytrzymaj sobie kombinerkami .
 Pozdrawiam.
ps.serdeczne życzenia wesołych świąt i stosunkowo udanego nowego roku 2011.

----------


## Z-35

*tym co czytają ten pokręcony dziennik w łokularach - aby im się dzięki temu wzrok poprawił* 

Oj dzięki Wam ogromne - od jutra zdejmuję bryle! A co mi tam, ze kogoś rozjadę po drodze do pracy! 
Wasze życzenia muszą się przecież spełniać bo czytam Wasz dziennik nałogowo!!!

----------


## netbet

> Kolega mi jeszcze powie po co ma te niebieskie łaty w oknach:
> ... Tak od paru postów już dumam i nie mogę wpaść....


spieszę z wyjaśnieniem :
... _te niebieskie łaty w oknach_ to szyby, a za nimi niebo ... wszystko cyknięte gdzieś koło 15:30  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> *tym co czytają ten pokręcony dziennik w łokularach - aby im się dzięki temu wzrok poprawił* 
> 
> Oj dzięki Wam ogromne - od jutra zdejmuję bryle! A co mi tam, ze kogoś rozjadę po drodze do pracy! 
> Wasze życzenia muszą się przecież spełniać bo czytam Wasz dziennik nałogowo!!!


...no ... Z'ytka-35 .... Ciebie to bym o nałóg nie podejrzewał  :cool: 

mogę jeszcze podpowiedzieć ....że jak komys to nasze życzenie się spełni ... to nie będzie musiał też odśnieżać przedniej szyby i wycieraczki może zdemontować! :big grin: 

Pozdro
NETbet'szpirowski

----------


## netbet

> Zamiana chybotliwych desek na cegłach na porządne rusztowanie i ogrzewanie budowy kozą najwyraźniej może zaszkodzić. Obie  pozornie słuszne  zmiany warunków pracy powodują  o zgrozo rozluźnienie spiętych wcześniejszymi czasy ze strachu pośladków a miłe ciału ciepełko drastycznie obniża poziom adrenaliny, dekoncentruje umysł  , pojawiają się  natrętne myśli o grzańcu ,ogórkowej czy przerwie na fajkę . Pełen złych przeczuć, w trosce o ciągłość Waszego  dziennika  budowy który czytam jak wielu innych fanów nieomal codziennie, apeluję  do Twojego sumienia : przedmiot w który walisz młotkiem przytrzymaj sobie kombinerkami .
>  Pozdrawiam.
> ps.serdeczne życzenia wesołych świąt i stosunkowo udanego nowego roku 2011.


..apel przekazany do rozpatrzenia sumieniu.... pozostaje czekać na odpowiedź... ma na to ustawowe 14 dni.

dzięki za życzenia i "podpowiedzi od niewymienianych" :big grin: 
NETbet

----------


## Amelia 2

_Życzę zdrowych, radosnych Świąt, szampańskiej zabawy noworocznej, wytrwałości i sukcesów w nadchodzącym roku i następnych Świąt już  w nowym, pięknie wykończonym domku!_

----------


## Pawciuniu



----------


## Rossa

Niech radość i pokój Świąt Bożego Narodzenia towarzyszy wszystkim przez cały Nowy Rok. Życzę, aby był to Rok szczęśliwy w osobiste doznania, spełnił zamierzenia i dążenia zawodowe, budowlane  i społeczne oraz by przyniósł wiele satysfakcji z własnych dokonań.

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Ponieważ było tu pisane o „wierceniu z sds”  pozwolę sobie dodać parę moich przemyśleń na ten temat , może ktoś skorzysta.
1.Wiercimy w rękawicach ( dotknięte przypadkowo czy wymieniane wiertło potrafi poparzyć ) i okularach ochronnych.
2.Szanujemy nasz (zazwyczaj kupiony na potrzeby budowy w „rozsądnej cenie”) sprzęt , 
przed wierceniem czyścimy! lekko smarujemy! część mocującą sds wiertła, pył betonowy       czy ceramiczny to ścierniwo zatem wymieniane w czasie robót wiertła okładamy na czystą np.deseczkę a nie podłogę.
3.Wiertarki z udarem pneumatycznym sds bardziej „kują niż wiercą ‘’( wiertło uderza z dużą energią przy niskich obrotach, wiertarki z udarem mech mają dokładnie odwrotnie) zatem chcąc uzyskać pożądany możliwie prostokątny w przekroju otwór wiercimy zaczynając od fi 6 kolejno co 2mm aż do wymaganej średnicy.Po co tak? Fi 6 wywiercimy najszybciej najmniej obciążając wiertarkę   , najdokładniej trafimy w zaznaczony dużym krzyżykiem pożądany punkt ( czasem żwiki betonu przesuwają nam duże wiertło), jak trafisz na zbrojenie to złamiesz wiertło za pare zł a nie walnie cię o glebę ( pozdrawiam BasH) zawsze można oczyścić z pyłu otwór przed kolejną średnicą  i pokukać czy nie widać zbrojenia czy kabli . Przy  docelowej średnicy ( w zakresie fi8- 12 mm)  rozwiercamy  bez udaru co daje ładny nie spękany u wejścia otwór. Większe średnice rozwiercamy z udarem , biorąc pod uwagę możliwość klinowania ( zawsze jednak łagodniejszego/bezpieczniejszego niż przy jednokrotnym wierceniu dużą średnicą), zawsze z czuciem. Oczywiście tym sposobem nie wierci się np. 10 tyś otworów  fi 16  .Każdy sam osądzi ile ma pracy i czasu na nią .
4. Wiercąc z sds bardziej prowadzimy wiertarkę niż  ją dociskamy, nie dociskamy na siłę bo to osłabia jej udar .Dlaczego? Najprościej bez wnikania w budowę i zasady działania do wytworzenia energii udaru wykorzystana jest miedzy innymi  bezwładność (ciężar) samej wiertarki, dlatego zazwyczaj swoje ważą. W każdym cyklu uderzenia  wiertarka  bezwładnościowo „ musi trochę odskoczyć” by wiertło otrzymało energię do udaru , dociskanie zmniejsza ten efekt.
5.Wiercąc w suficie na wiertło nakładamy gumowy spodek chroniący uchwyt sds zbierający pył, jak nie mam w komplecie robimy sami z gumowej miseczki do rozrabiania gipsu.
6.Wiercąc w ścianie poniżej otworu przyklejamy taśmą papierową  kopertę zrobioną paru np. niechcianych reklam , tak by cały syf się do niej sypał, mniej kurzenia i sprzątania na podłodze. 
7 Z mojego doświadczenia wynika że lepiej stosować częściej nowe ostre wiertła ( piszę tu o fi6,fi8,fi 10 większe są droższe wiec raczej ostrzymy) z średniej półki cenowej
( najczęściej wymieniane  fi 6 nie jest takie drogie) niż kupować wiertła drogie markowe.
8.Przed wykuciem przecinakiem sds jakiegoś fragmentu betonu ( np,przepust przez strop monolitu )najlepiej jest go wcześniej powiercić wiertłem fi 6,8  co zdecydowanie ułatwia robotę.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## compi

No to mamy  odmienne zdanie na temat  wiercenia. Ja uważam, że dobre wiertło daje radę w betonie bez uprzedniego rozwiercania mniejszym. To nie wiercenie w metalu, gdzie taki system ma sens. Wręcz szybciej nami szarpnie lub zadziała sprzęgiełko, gdy będziemy musieli mniejszy otwór powiększać do większego. Jarek  w którymś z postów nienajlepiej ocenił wiertła Hilti. Mam z nimi do czynienia od dłuższego czasu i porównując je do konkurencji muszę ocenić je jako jedne z najbardziej trwałych i skutecznych. Polecam zestawy od fi5 do fi 12, na allegro tańsze o kilkadziesiąt złotych niż te oferowane w ich sklepach. Nie będę tu bardziej się rozwodził bo to dziennik, ale sami popatrzcie czy ta konstrukcja nie jest piękna...Ale bym se powiercił....

----------


## Jarek.P

Co do wiercenia, to zgadzam się z oboma kolegami ;)

Znaczy: normalnie nie ma najmniejszego sensu stopniować średnic, bo nie tylko to nie pomoże, ale wręcz sprzyja zakleszczaniu wiertła. Jedyny wyjątek to wiercenie precyzyjne, kiedy TRZEBA trafić w konkretne miejsce i to z dokładnością do milimetra (miałem tak wieszając ostatnio grzejniki KFA, których zawiesia nie dawały żadnej swobody), wtedy wywiercenie wpierw pilotowej dziurki fi6 a dopiero potem pojechanie nominalną średnicą (już bez stopniowania) jest o wiele skuteczniejsze i pewniejsze. Druga rzecz, że im bardziej nam zalezy na precyzyjnej dziurze, tym większa szansa trafienia w drut zbrojenia zaraz na początku wiercenia, który nam wiertło zsunie w bok... :D

A co do wierteł - Hitachi (nie hilti) mi się złamało po wywierceniu paru dziur, ale to było fi6, a wiertła tej średnicy generalnie mają krótki żywot. Daleki jestem od rozciągania tej zasady na wszystkie ich wiertła, po prostu się zraziłem wtedy i popsioczyłem sobie "na łamach".

A i z miłym zaskoczeniem przeczytałem o "swoim" sposobie podklejania pod wierconą dziura torebki na pył ze ściany. Ja to co prawda robię torebką foliową, ale zasada jest ta sama i zawsze wywoływałem tym spore zdziwienie obserwujących mnie przy wierceniu osób, że tak można. A tu okazuje się, że ktoś ten sposób zna jeszcze :)

J.

----------


## BasH

netbet: odnośnie jednoosobowych montaży KG - dzisiejszy murator : )

----------


## Martinezio

Co do jakości wierteł, to b. dobre wietrła robi jeszcze Hitachi  :smile:  Natomiast Bosch-e są nieco przereklamowane (nie mówię całkiem, bo to jednak dobre wiertła). Ja jedno fi6 stopiłem na zbrojeniu  :wink:  Wierciłem tak długo, że zaczęło się żarzyć i w końcu koronka całkiem się stopiła, hehe...  :wink: 
No, ale wiertełko swoje już odsłużyło, więc  krótki żal był... Kilka prętów zbrojeniowych fi 12 przebiłem tym wiertłem...

Co do torebki pod dziurą, to ciekawy pomysł, aczkolwiek trzeba jednak wziąć pod uwagę, że część pyłu i tak ucieknie - do bezpyłowego wiercenia są specjalne nakładki podłączane do odkurzacza budowlanego... Ale to nie na domową kieszeń  :wink:  Chyba, że imć Netbet znów zrobi własnego patenta (w końcu to nie takie trudne zamontować do korpusu wiertarki na teleskopowym wysięgniku jakiś uchwyt na rurę do odkurzacza)...

----------


## tomraider

> No to mamy  odmienne zdanie na temat  wiercenia. Ja uważam, że dobre wiertło daje radę w betonie bez uprzedniego rozwiercania mniejszym. To nie wiercenie w metalu, gdzie taki system ma sens. Wręcz szybciej nami szarpnie lub zadziała sprzęgiełko, gdy będziemy musieli mniejszy otwór powiększać do większego. Jarek  w którymś z postów nienajlepiej ocenił wiertła Hilti. Mam z nimi do czynienia od dłuższego czasu i porównując je do konkurencji muszę ocenić je jako jedne z najbardziej trwałych i skutecznych. Polecam zestawy od fi5 do fi 12, na allegro tańsze o kilkadziesiąt złotych niż te oferowane w ich sklepach. Nie będę tu bardziej się rozwodził bo to dziennik, ale sami popatrzcie czy ta konstrukcja nie jest piękna...Ale bym se powiercił....


,,No to mamy odmienne zdanie na temat wiercenia,, .
-całe szczęście jakby wszyscy mieli takie samo zdanie na każdy temat ludzkość szybko  wymarłaby masowo z nudów

,,….. wiertła  Hilti…….. muszę ocenić je jako jedne z najbardziej trwałych i skutecznych''
-potwierdzam, wszystkie produkty ( nie tylko wiertła) Hilti są bardzo wysokiej jakości ,to absolutna szwajcarska szpica w europie niestety nieosiągalna cenowo dla takich jak większość z nas  „niedzielnych’’ budowlańców-lajkoników ,Widze że kolega ‘’Compi’’ wie co lubią tygryski.szacun. 

pozdrawiam.

----------


## compi

tomraider, może Ty w fabryce pracujesz? Bo tam rozwiertak to podstawa. Chociaż w warsztacie ślusarskim mojego teścia działającym od pokoleń (przedtem kowalski) to i wiertła hss wywołały szok gdy się okazało, że można z dużą prędkością wywiercić otwór nie paląc wiertła. Ale chciałbym Cię widzieć jak dużą średnicą od razu wiercisz wolnoobrotową wiertarką te fi22 w profilu burty przyczepy ciągnikowej stojącej na placu hehe. Co do sprzęgła, wyobraź sobie, że takowe ma moja 10-letnia makita, a teraz działam akumulatorowym młotkiem AEG, które ma sprzęgło przeciążeniowe zabezpieczające elektronarzędzie przy zablokowaniu wiertła.  No patrz pan panie kakaja balszaja technika.

Aha, żeby nie było http://www.sklepnarzedziowy.com/maki...ene-p-145.html. Poczytaj opis.

----------


## *milek*

> Kolega mi jeszcze powie po co ma te niebieskie łaty w oknach:
> 
> 
> 
> Kwestia a'la rolety czy maskowanie okien co by nie ukradli? Czy jeszcze inny cel... Tak od paru postów już dumam i nie mogę wpaść....





> spieszę z wyjaśnieniem :
> ... _te niebieskie łaty w oknach_ to szyby, a za nimi niebo ... wszystko cyknięte gdzieś koło 15:30

----------


## netbet

no dobra chłopaki... o wierceniu sds'em już chyba wszystko zostało powiedziane.... niezaprzeczalnie jest lepszy a jak wiertara ma sprzęgło - sama przyjemność ... łap nie ukręci... zybmuff nie wybije...

o wiertłach... ja tam kupiłem jakieś Dewalty.... dają radę...i kilka dostałem wraz z wiertarą od.... uwaga.... teściuffki... :big grin: 

**milek** .. ty sie nie śmiej... kolega zapytał bo u nas różne cudawianki były w dzienniku... :big grin:  :cool: 

pozdro all
NETbet

----------


## netbet

..wiecie co... myślałe że duzo widziałem i wiem....o jakże bardzo się myliłem! :yes: 

..pchnięty szałem świątecznych zakupów udałem się z Matką Dyrettorką do HIPERMAKETU! szał!

1,39 zł!!! :big grin: 





...postanowiłem_ "pokosztować"_ jedną sztukę... czyli postawić na szali HIPEREXTRASUPER produktów swe marne życie..
podobno ciekawość to pierwszy stopień do piekła... .... a co mi tam... i tak tam trafię...! ....przynajmniej za ogrzewanie nie będę płacił... :big grin: 

pozdro
NETbet'dopiekłaMARSZ

----------


## compi

Mojemu kumplowi od dyskontowych wynalazków piwnych tak usta spuchły, ze wyglądał jak Michelle Obama.

----------


## netbet

> ..wiecie co...
> 
> ...postanowiłem_ "pokosztować"_ jedną sztukę...


błeee :sick:  dramat!
*compi* ma rację!

----------


## Jarek.P

> .
> 1,39 zł!!!
> 
> ...postanowiłem_ "pokosztować"_ jedną sztukę...



Stary, a głupi...  eeechhhh....

J.

----------


## Martinezio

Taki sam "napój" to ja oddaję zwyle do analizy w laboratorium, gdy cuś niedomagam  :big grin:  

Ok, whatever  :wink:  Zdrowych i pogodnych Świąt Wam wszystkim życzę! Z bronkiem nieco lepszej jakości ;P

----------


## netbet

...obiecuję więcej nie testować "eksperymentów i wariacji n/t"  :big grin:

----------


## Martinezio

Uff... Szkoda by było, żebyś zaczął przypominać tę panią powyżej :> No i nie było by już co czytać na forum ;/

W imieniu dzięki  :smile:

----------


## tomraider

napisał netbet : no dobra chłopaki... 

No NETbet nie pękaj , chłopaki nie płaczą.....
Z Compi wymieniliśmy się poglądami na priv'ie i wszyskim mogę oświadczyć że jest w porzo gościem .
pozdrawiam.

----------


## Amelia 2

> Mojemu kumplowi od dyskontowych wynalazków piwnych tak usta spuchły, ze wyglądał jak Michelle Obama.


Może nie aż tak ale podobnie mam po hipermarketowych (tanich!) mandarynkach :sick:

----------


## atija



----------


## tomraider

Z okazji zbliżających się świąt zamiast kolejnych życzeń pierwszy dedykowany dowcip o NETbecie:

Sobota jak zwykle praca wrze na budowie ,NET bet  kręci stelarze, popołudniu do drzwi  puka mała dziewczynka, 
córka sąsiadów  – no taki powiedzmy lokalny Czerwony Kapturek.
Po chwili ,widząc że drzwi są uchylone wchodzi do środka i spotyka NETbeta przy pracy.
Na jego widok robi wielkie oczy, momentalnie zapomina że przyszła pożyczyć  sól , 
i jak to małe dziecko zaczyna zadawać natrętnie niewygodne pytania:
- proszę Pana ?a dlaczego ma Pan takie wielkie przekrwione oczy? 
- bo tnę profile fleksem  bez okularów ochronnych.
- proszę Pana ? a dlaczego ma Pan takie wielkie uszy?
- no wiesz dziecko , sam stawiałem te mury z kozłów, teraz ciągle nasłuchuję czy coś walnie.
- proszę Pana, a dlaczego ma Pan zielone zęby i siarkowodorowy oddech?
- bo właśnie opierdzieliłem talerz ogórkowej i popiłem piwem z tesco za 1,39zyla.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jarek.P

- Proszę Pana, a dlaczego Pan ma takie wielkie, czerwone i płaskie palce?
- a bo wiesz, dziecko, parę razy młotkiem nie trafiłem.

 :Lol: 

J.

----------


## tomraider

Zaś z okazji Nowego Roku 2011 drugi ostatni dedykowany kawał o NETbecie:

      Po tym jak sława wynalazku NETbeta  papotrzymacza obiegła kilkukrotnie całą kulę ziemską, wzbudzając słuszne westchnienia zachwytu ,  przyszedł czas na wywiady, przyjęcia, grille  i takie tam inne ważne medialne wydarzenia. Pewnego dnia , w okresie jak NETbet kończył krycie dachu papą, zajechała do niego na podwórko ekipa dziennikarska z Muratora. 
      Ekipa wykonała mnóstwo fot, przeprowadzono z NETbetem ekskluzywny wywiad ,pokazany później w BBC i CNN . Wszystko szło gładko i miło aż do momentu jak po wyłączeniu kamer i mikrofonów,  dziennikarz , od samego początku mocno zaintrygowany, zadał pytanie o roboczy strój NETbeta.

- proszę Pana dlaczego nosi Pan czarną koszulę z długimi czerwonymi rękawami? 

- no widzi Pan, czasami jak skończą mi się fajki to bez przebierania się lecę do  sklepiku
 nie chcę tam wyglądać jak paprok, na czarnej koszuli nie widać  zachlapań  od lepiku,  zaś czerwone rękawy świetnie maskują krew czasami tryskającą z porozbijanych młotkiem paluchów.

- rozumiem , a  po co Pan nosi brązowe spodnie?????

Pozdrawiam.
ps. Jak ktoś nie wie to odpowiedź  w dzienniku  np. post #249

----------


## netbet

poryczałem się ze śmiechu!!

...a    Czarodzieje z Hogwartu mówiąć "Sam-Wiesz-Kto" mają na myśli NETbet'a




                   NETbet

----------


## compi

Ja jeszcze tylko o tych ustach, ale kobiecych.  Po co kobiecie dwie pary warg?
- Pierwsza po to, by nią mogła wygadywać głupoty, druga po to, by jej to wybaczać.
Przed świętami uważam żart w sam raz, chociaż jak "Nad'art ciotka samozło" da mi tutaj bana to zrozumiem.

----------


## Jarek.P

To może od razu idźmy na całość?





J.

----------


## compi

Nie wiem czy macie sieciówkę Biedronkę w swojej okolicy. Ja od dwóch miesięcy jak pies do jeża podchodziłem do siatki osłonowej na rynny z klamerkami. Cena była zawsze w okolicach 18 złociszy i jak liczyłem te swoje 72m rynien to zawsze wychodziła kwota za jaką byłem wstanie wleźć na drabinę i tymi rencami to cóś wygarnąć. A tu dzisiaj podczas wycieczki po lampki na spora choinkę(zabrakło) patrzę, a tu supraizik i cena spadła do 3,99 za opakowanie. Poczułem się w pierwszej chwili jak klient w roku 1985 w sklepie gdzie telewizory rzucili, hehe. 13 paczuszek w koszyk i tylko spojrzenia zdziwionych współkupujących żarełko był trochę inny niż zazwyczaj. Aha, 6m w paczce się znajduje. 16,5 szerokości.

----------


## *milek*

To ja nieco tradycyjniej   :wink:

----------


## nitubaga

*Wigilijny wieczór - opłatek na stole
Zapach potraw wśród płonących świec,
Betlejemska Gwiazda mruganiem wesołym
Niesie Ziemi swą niebiańską pieśń.
Bóg miłością dusze rozświetla
I opłatek błogosławi biały,
Wlewa pokój w nasze smutne serca
Narodzony dzisiaj Jezus mały.
Niechaj ziemię rozśpiewa kolęda
Każdy dom i każdego z nas,
Niechaj piękne Bożonarodzeniowe Święta
Niosą wszystkim betlejemski blask.


Nitu*

----------


## Z-35

Netbet - jak zobaczyłam dizajn Waszego drzewka świątecznego to oniemiałam z wrażenia! 
Ty jesteś po prostu Jacyków wystroju wnętrz. 
Idź tą drogą Kolego!

----------


## tomraider

No skoro się podoba to wyjątkowo trzeci dedykowany dowcip o NETbecie jako podarunek dla Niego pod choinkę

Jest rok 2020r. Właśnie odbywa się impreza integracyjna grupy łódzkiej. Przy suto zastawionym stole zasiedli wspólnie starzy i nowi członkowie grupy. Nikt nie wylewa  za kołnierz , kiełbasa i ogórki na zagrychę znikają  całymi półmiskami. W samym środku ,w najbardziej zasłużonym miejscu otoczony powszechną chwałą i  szacunkiem siedzi NETbet. Już na pierwszy rzut oka widać jak człowiek może skończyć  decydując się samodzielne wybudowanie cedryka : drewniana noga, zamiast dłoni błyszczący niklowany hak, przepaska na wybitym oku. Choć dziś już twardy i doświadczony budowlaniec , to jak wielką cenę przyszło mu za to zapłacić wie tylko rozliczająca kasę Matka Dyrektorka i znajomy chirurg. Impreza się rozkręca, rzucający na początku dyskretne spojrzenia na NETbeta nowi członkowie grupy ośmieleni kolejnymi  drinkami  postanawiają podpytać Mistrza w jakich to okolicznościach poniósł aż tak wielkie  straty. W końcu jeden, podpuszczony przez resztę , podchodzi grzecznie i zaczyna pytać a  cała sala cichnie  jak makiem zasiał.

- przepraszam że przeszkadzam, ale czy mógłby Pan nam opowiedzieć jak stracił nogę?

- przez kozę.

- co?

- koza wpierdzielała takie ilości opału, że codziennie musiałem naciąć nowy kubik , w końcu któregoś razu piła łańcuchowa mi się omsknęła i tyle widziałem moją nogę.

- to straszne,…… a jak Pan stracił dłoń ?

- przez młotek.

- jak??

- a no waliłem se młotkiem po paluchach przez wiele lat, choć ostrzegali mnie koledzy w komentarzach  dziennika, w końcu tak spuchły że już nie zmieściłem się do mojego auta lancerki , została mi tylko amputacja i zamontowanie niklowanego haka.

- taaak , no a oko, jak stracił Pan oko? 

- przez  wronę.

- jaaaaak? Zaatakowała na dachu i wydziobała?

- nieeee, po prostu któregoś razu wieszałem pranie na balkonie, wrona przelatując zaplątała się w prześcieradło i pewnie ze strachu  narobiła mi  prosto w  oko a ja  wtedy wytarłem je sobie tym cholernym hakiem………

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Amelia 2



----------


## AGP



----------


## Katarina Ols

Skoro sami zbudowaliście dom - to dacie radę ze wszystkim, więc życzę Wam przede wszystkim duuużo zdrowia!!!!

----------


## Tom Bor

Kawły przednie tylko do opublikowania się nadajom, Kochani nie kończcie tego domu za szybko bo.....CO JA BĘDĘ CZYTAŁA !!!!!

----------


## compi

Jejku jejku! Czego Wam życzyć forumowi znajomi w ogólnobudowlanych cierpieniach i wyzwaniach? Chyba abyście nigdy nawet na chwilkę się nie poddawali, podchodzili do problemów z luzikiem, jak macie to w zwyczaju robić, a na radości byli otwarci całym sercem. Budujcie, twórzcie i mieszkajcie w takim miejscu jakie sobie wymarzyliście. Wesołych, wesołych Świąt i powodzenia w Nowym Roku!!!

----------


## pluszowy_misio

To i my slemy najlepsze zyczenia dla pozytywnie zakreconych. Cichutko podczytujemy i razem  smiejemy sie do lez. Podziwiamy za wytrwalosc i trzymamy kciuki :smile:

----------


## Amtla



----------


## BiGŚwidnik

*Oj jak my zazdrościmy Wam Tak wspaniałej choinki. Normalnie popieram, NETbet powinien zająć się projektowaniem i wystrojem wnętrz. To zawsze dodatkowe źródło finansowania ( chałupnictwo w modzie)    Postępy prac wspaniałe!!!!    A teraz życzonka :   Dużo prezentów, Mało w życiu zakrętów,,Karpia z mała ilością ości, bąbelków w szampanie sorki w złocistym Piwie ,Sił i fantazji ułańskiej na dalsze wykańczanie Cedryka, życzliwej pomocy od życzliwych ludzi. życzy Beata i Grzegorz ze Świdnika. p.s.     Piszcie dalej i jeden dzień dłużej, gdyż Wspaniałych, Radosnych wieści jesteśmy spragnieni. całuski dla Wszystkich *

----------


## Jarek.P



----------


## TINEK

Serdeczne życzenia wielu radosnych doznań z okazji Świąt Bożego Narodzenia,
 wszystkiego co najlepsze w każdym dniu nadchodzącego Nowego Roku 
życzy TINEK

----------


## WERI



----------


## markoos

_Aby Święta były wyjątkowymi dniami w roku, 
by choinka w każdych oczach zalśniła blaskiem, 
By kolacja wigilijna wniosła w serca spokój 
a radość pojawiała się z każdym nowym brzaskiem. 
By prezenty ucieszyły każde smutne oczy, 
by spokojna przerwa ukoiła złość 
By Sylwester zapewnił szampańską zabawę, 
a kolędowych śpiewów nie było dość!_

----------


## markoos

Net... no i oczywiście wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji imienin  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Z-35

Sto lat dla Matki Dyrettorki! Niech jej się chłopaki dobrze sprawują! No i Świąt 2011 we własnym domu!
Pozdrawiam

----------


## monia i stasiu :)

Witajcie. Czytam dzienniki budowy od listopada. Wasz przeczytałam cały w jedną noc  :smile:  ,nie mogłam się oderwać a to dlatego, że bardzo mi się spodobał. Jesteśmy na etapie załatwiania pozwolenia na budowę. Mamy zamiar budować tak samo, bez żadnych budowlańców. Mam takie pytanie; ile palet pustaków wam poszło ? Piszecie tam ile ale jedna dostawa nieopisana w sztukach. Pozdrawiam i życzę dalszej wytrwałości  :smile:

----------


## netbet

wszystkim BARDZO dziękujemy za zyczenia ... i ... składamy najlepsze noworoczne... :big grin: 
kartki z zyczeniami "chyba" nie będzie... piwo nie ma tak fajnych butelek jak szampan.

do siego roku!
ekipa budowlana Cedryka

----------


## netbet

> Netbet - jak zobaczyłam dizajn Waszego drzewka świątecznego to oniemiałam z wrażenia! 
> Ty jesteś po prostu Jacyków wystroju wnętrz. 
> Idź tą drogą Kolego!


...no...od czasu zbrojenia stropu chodzi za mną "stalowe drzewo" :yes:    ..jest nawet plan jak to machnąć... ino czasu brak

----------


## netbet

> Kawły przednie tylko do opublikowania się nadajom, Kochani nie kończcie tego domu za szybko bo.....CO JA BĘDĘ CZYTAŁA !!!!!


..spokojnie Ilona...znajdą się inni... może bardziej zakręceni z większą "fantazją"

jeszcze pewnie troche popiszemy ....

----------


## krajek5

> ..spokojnie Ilona...znajdą się inni... może bardziej zakręceni z większą "fantazją"
> 
> jeszcze pewnie troche popiszemy ....


A ja myślę, że jak skończycie Cedryka to możecie zacząć następną historię pisać - Choćby np.: "Kwarc bez tajemnic czyli ...". Może to byłby sukces kasowy na miarę Gwiezdnych Wojen, Harry Potter'a lub Czterdziestolatka (niestety już nie tak bardzo). Pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki.

----------


## Tom Bor

a ja "se "tak myślę że będzie o ogrodzie i innych takich . co do bardziej zakręconych to  ee... wątpię.  takiego pióra to wcześniej nie czytałam. Otwieram dziennik każdego dnia ,gdy pada, gdy nie pada ,jak mam chandrę i jak jej nie mam i nigdy nie jestem znudzona , zawsze znajdę coś fajnego, więc mam takie ambiwalentne uczucia z jednej strony życzę Wam szybkiego ukończenia budowy ale z drugiej strony to tak bardzo się nie spieszcie.( chyba ze będzie o ogrodzie).pozdro.i

----------


## netbet

> No skoro się nie spodobało to wycinamy.
> Pozdrawiam.


jak cię zaraz trafię!!! gdzies to wyciął??? oddawaj!!!

ryczeliśmy ze ślubną cały dzień... 

miałem właśnie ogłosić zwycięzcę tegorocznego konkursu na świąteczny bajer na łamach komentów!!!!

osz... jak mogłeś
ODDAJ!!!

----------


## tomraider

Ponieważ może to zwiększyć moje notowania w konkursie na świąteczny bajer, kolejny dedykowany NETbetowi kawał ,tym razem  a jakże zakończony dwoma ważnymi wnioskami.

Jest rok 2015.  NETbet właśnie kończy budowę domu. Ich  dziennik przedrukowują już wszyscy liczący się wydawcy tego świata. Każde dziecko  chce figurkę plastykowego NETbeta leżącego w taczce . Widoczne na zdjęciu z zalewania schodów  stringi Matki Dyrektorki stały  się symbolem  nowej rewolucji obyczajowej młodzieży.
Pewnego dnia na podwórku NETbeta ląduje UFO. Niewielki robot podjeżdża do wejścia  ,z trudem pokonuje dziwną mu ,,drewnianą konstrukcję miejscowego stolarza’’  i wali w drzwi  ponieważ wciąż nie ma jeszcze  dzwonka. Lekko zaskoczony NETbet otwiera i podejrzliwie wita gościa.

- No witam , ty jesteś może……..  nachalną  reklamą  odkurzacza centralnego? 

- Nie Panie. Jestem  ARTU3 z pozaziemskiej cywilizacji.

- O kurna chłopie ,co cię sprowadza w moje  opiankowane progi?

- Naszą planetę nawiedził huragan, zniszczył wiele domów, na dodatek bardzo podskoczyło oprocentowanie kredytów hipotecznych w frankach galaktycznych ……

- Straszne , nooo  z kredytami u nas to słyszałem że jest całkiem podobnie…

- Dzięki nowemu transponderowi udało się nam połączyć z ziemskim Internetem i przeczytać Wasz  dziennik , teraz już wiemy że możemy odbudować naszą planetę samoróbnie za oszczędności . Pogoniliśmy paproków , sami mieszamy zaprawę w taczce i murujemy, zbijamy dechy waląc w paluchy, nawet, używając papotrzymacza dla próby, owineliśmy papą całą naszą planętę. Wszystkie Twoje patenty,opisy i porady jak najbardziej działają za co chcemy Ci ślicznie podziękować…..

- nie no spoko chłopie , nie ma sprawy, czytajcie sobie ile chcecie….. piszę prawie codziennie ,pstrykam foty , nie mam nic do ukrycia…..

- no właśnie Panie , przyleciałem do Ciebie bo właśnie zamierzamy kłaść regipsy na suficie w salonie i na skosach na poddaszu a nie wiemy jak to zrobić?

- kurna chłopie – powiedział z deka zaskoczony NETbet - na razie sam nie jestem pewien jak zrobię regipsotrzymacza. Mam wstępną koncepcję opartą o zastosowanie takiej śruby wysuwanej nakrętką ze specjalnej  metalowej rurki.

- aha, śruba  podpiera regips , jasne takie to proste Mistrzu , ……..ale , …..zaraz….a  z czego wysuwa  się ta metalowa rurka?

- chłopie jeszcze nie łapiesz?  Ze środka  drugiej trochę grubszej metalowej rurki.

- no jasne, ale ……,zaraz…….a  ta druga rurka , tylko nie mów proszę że ze środka  trzeciej ?- zapytał  bezduszny niekumaty robot nie wyczuwając że właśnie zagotował Mistrza.


- Taaaa   ARTU3 coś mi się widzi że ty po wpierdol a nie po naukę tu przyleciałeś.

Z tej opowieści wynikają dla NETbeta dwa ważne wnioski
1. Nie ma co zwlekać , samo się nie zrobi, ludziska, kosmici, ba cała galaktyka , wszyscy niecierpliwie czekają na regipsotrzymacza.
2. Gdyby konstruowany regipsotrzymacz miał się okazać niebezpieczny w   użyciu zawsze można zalecić stosowanie  szelek do asekuracji i brązowych spodni. 

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nadiaart



----------


## netbet

*BEZAPELACYJNIE!!!! 

*tytuł *Master* *comments 2010 w CEDRYKU* otrzymuje......

*tomraider!!!!!!

*boże ....ale się uśmiałem!!! po prostu rewelka!!! 


dzieki i DAWAJ WIĘCEJ!!!
NETbet

----------


## Rossa

O mateńko ale się uśmiałam!!!

----------


## Tom Bor

Życzę Tobie i całej rodzince wytrwałości i spokoju ducha, pomysłowości nie życzę bo ją masz! Tomraider jesteś super do druku te przypowieści !!

----------


## tomraider

> *BEZAPELACYJNIE!!!! 
> 
> *tytuł *Master* *comments 2010 w CEDRYKU* otrzymuje......
> 
> *tomraider!!!!!!
> 
> *boże ....ale się uśmiałem!!! po prostu rewelka!!! 
> 
> 
> ...



 Dzięki za odznaczenie, to Wasza zasługa że pisząc dowcipnie i szczerze o samoróbnym budowaniu podaliście mi parę tematów na kawały. Fajnie że się podoba ale żeby zrozumieć wszystkie niuanse i gagi trzeba uważnie  poznać Wasz dziennik do którego czytania szczerze zachęcam. 
Myślę że ,pewnie się ze mną zgodzicie, budowanie domu to jeden z najlepszych okresów  w Waszym życiu. 
Jesteście w miarę młodzi, zdrowi , odchowujecie dzieciaka, NETbet ma nawet fajną teściową he he ,realizujecie marzenia -budujecie  własny dom.
 I jak powiedział Wołodyjowski do Baśki ; ,, Nic to…’’  że bolą ręce i plecy, że trzeba  jak nasz rząd używać kreatywnego księgowania by czasem związać koniec z końcem, przecież zawsze można trochę naściemniać babce by dała stówkę na budowę.
Nagroda- dom czeka i rośnie w oczach. 
A potem na starość będzie co powspominać, a i na dziecko będzie co przepisać w spadku. 

Pozdrawiam.

PS.wkrótce nowy kawał .Zacznie się tak: Jest rok 1979………….. 
czy już ktoś wie o czym będzie ten kawał, może jakieś sugestie?

----------


## TINEK

> D
> .............
> 
> PS.wkrótce nowy kawał .Zacznie się tak: Jest rok 1979………….. 
> czy już ktoś wie o czym będzie ten kawał, może jakieś sugestie?


Netbet poszedł do zerówki?   :wink:

----------


## b2211

Jestem pod pełnym wrażeniem dokonań jeszcze raz gratuluję, szkoda tylko że niektóre zdjęcia są już wywalone z dziennika a bardzo by się przydały. Ciekawi mnie skąd bierzecie informacje techniczne z dokładnym wykonaniem poszczególnych elementów ?

ps Kopiuję cały dziennik do worda (ciekawe jak z prawami autorskimi w tym wypadku  :smile:  ) jak by nagle coś się stało z forum lub administrator ewentualnie autor doszedłby do wniosku że za dużo tego dobrego  :smile:  mam nadzieję iż dzięki Wam uda mi się wiele rzeczy samemu wykonać

----------


## netbet

miłej zabawy... kawałek czadowy!!!!!!!! :cool: 

NETbet'muzyk

p.s.

zdjęcia uzupełnimy... takie postanowienie noworoczne  :big grin:

----------


## maluch69

Spojrzałem właśnie do dziennika i mam pytanko ..
Dlaczego do wieszania profili wybrałeś te ciężkie we współpracy dwustronne blaszki, zamiast  plus 
Dużo łatwiej jest wypoziomować na tym druciku niż ewentualnie odkręcać pchełkę i na nowo łapać poziom sufitu.

----------


## compi

Odpowiem z netbeta. Z tego co wiem to wieszak obrotowy stosuje się powyżej 14cm. ES naszego twórcy może obsłużyć dystans do 12cm.

----------


## netbet

..z tymi wieszakami to u nas jest tak:
- tam gdzie odsadzenie sufitu od stropu jest ok 20 cm - idą wieszaki obrotowe a tylko dlatego że bardzo ułatwiają poziomowanie stelaża...dalem się "skusić" ceną na kilka es'ów 225 ale to raczej jest gówno nie wieszak.... wiec pewnie te 3-4 co juz są zostawię, resztę polecę na obrotowych
- tam gdzie odsadzenie od stropu jest 5 cm - nie da się z przyczyn technicznych zapakować obrotowych... tam idą esy, ale co do nich też mam obiekcje

ES przykręcony centralnie przez szlicę.. z podkładką, ale mam i tak wątpliwości... ciągle mnie męczy co będzie jak zacznie się "wyciągać" przez to że jest mocowany tylko tą jedną nakrętką...
zastanawiam się nad daniem podkładek 25x60 z jakiegoś płaskownika ... 1,5mm? coby ograniczał odkształcanie się esów...i odginania się ich pod ciężarem płyt..

..niby duzo to nie będzie ważyło... ale jak to ktos mądry tu powiedział _" nie stać mnie na poprawki"_

nie wiem czy jasno opisałem problem... generalnie chodzi o rozkład sił działających na esa i jednej podporze- nakrętce
nie podobają mi się esy mocowane na jedną śrubę.... nie mam do tego przekonania..

pozdro
NETbet'jeszcze petarda  :big grin: 

p.s
dzięki compi.. o to loto

----------


## b2211

Proszę o info jak będą zdjęcia uzupełnione wszelkie techniczne komentarze prosiłbym też umieszczać w dzienniku budowy będzie to wtedy pełne kompendium wiedzy dla każdego przyszłego budowlańca amatora. Naprawdę podziwiam aż wstyd się przyznać że człowiek kiedyś kończył technikum budowlane.

----------


## compi

> .....
> 
> ES przykręcony centralnie przez szlicę.. z podkładką, ale mam i tak wątpliwości... ciągle mnie męczy co będzie jak zacznie się "wyciągać" przez to że jest mocowany tylko tą jedną nakrętką...
> zastanawiam się nad daniem podkładek 25x60 z jakiegoś płaskownika ... 1,5mm? coby ograniczał odkształcanie się esów...i odginania się ich pod ciężarem płyt..


Daj gęściej wieszaki jak masz wątpliwości. Z mojego, niechwaląc się, niemałego doświadczenia z sufitami wiem, że standardowa płyta, a nawet ułożenie na niej wełny mineral, nie spowoduje wygięcia takiego wieszaka, jeśli jest mocowany co 80cm z przesunięciem o połowę w stosunku do tego w profilu obok(profile co 40cm). Przy mocowaniu na wieszakach obrotowych należy tak je regulować, aby nie występowały na nich luzy pionowe. Często ruszt sprawdzamy i na oko ładnie wszystko wisi. Okazuje się, że z kilku wieszaków profil trzymają tylko dwa lub trzy, reszta zawiesi jest luźna. Sznurki ładnie przylegają, łata też przylega bez szczelin, a po powieszeniu płyty coś jest nie tak. Mamy wtedy klawiszowanie i naprężenia mogące powodować pękanie na łączeniach. Jako ciekawostkę dodam, że ważną rzeczą jest, aby po zamocowaniu już płyt g-k do rusztu, zagruntować wszystkie krawędzie cięte i z odkrytym gipsem na wierzchu. Szpachla(najlepiej ta z wł.szkl.) trzyma wtedy tak jak należy. Mało kto zwraca na to uwagę, a jest to etap zalecany przez producentów płyt. Tobie podpowiem  również, abyś nie mocował płyt w momencie gdy jest szansa na wysoką wilgotność w pomieszczeniach. Na pierwszy rzut oka nic nie zobaczysz. Po skończonym malowaniu dopiero dostrzeżesz pomarszczoną powierzchnię papieru. Jedynie powtórne szpachlowanie i malowanie całości ten defekt usunie.

----------


## netbet

to co wisi 5cm od stropu... czyli "to co powyżej"  ... profile CD co 40 cm ..... es'y co 50 cm .... ale i tak jakoś nie bardzo mi sie to podoba..

----------


## tomraider

> to co wisi 5cm od stropu... czyli "to co powyżej"  ... profile CD co 40 cm ..... es'y co 50 cm .... ale i tak jakoś nie bardzo mi sie to podoba..


Witam.
Dać podkładki z płaskownika 3mm, po cięciu i wierceniu trochę minią przemalować, koszty niewielkie a spokojny sen bezcenny. Do cennych rad Compi dodam że największa wilgotność w pomieszczeniach na etapie SSZ powstanie  przy tynkowaniu i/lub wylewkach podłogi. Mając ogrzewanie, wilgoci łatwiej  pozbyć się w zimie , wpuszczony kubik powietrza o tem 0 C  ma ok.4 gramy wody, po nagrzaniu do 20 C i wietrzeniu zabiera nam z pomieszczenia ok. 400 gramy wody. W lecie jest zdecydowanie taniej lecz niestety też wolniej.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

.. tylko gdzie ja w niedzielę kupię płaskownik.. :big grin: 

...z gitów to powiem wam jeszcze że plan zakłada najpierw sufity i ściany w płytach - bez szpachlowania-  a dopiero po tym wszystkim wylewki...tak powiedzmy w maju...

ten jastrych to ile może zawierać wody? 7m3 "wysypki" z kreta? z 500 litrów?

----------


## compi

Moim zdaniem zrobisz błąd. Wilgoć wejdzie w płytę. Poza tym wymierzysz idealnie dolną krawędź płyt tak, aby nie było na nie nacisku jastrychu? Wg mnie, i tak będę to robił,  ruszt górny z instalacją wentylacji, oświetleniową, DGP itp, podłogówka i hydraulika w ścianach, później posadzka, płyta kręcona na sufit i na końcu podparta klejoną na ścianie. Tak wykonane karton gipsy nie mają tendencji do pękania w narożach wewnętrznych bo sufit raczej do góry nie będzie chciał się unosić.

----------


## Pawciuniu



----------


## tomraider

> .. tylko gdzie ja w niedzielę kupię płaskownik..
> 
> ...z gitów to powiem wam jeszcze że plan zakłada najpierw sufity i ściany w płytach - bez szpachlowania-  a dopiero po tym wszystkim wylewki...tak powiedzmy w maju...
> 
> ten jastrych to ile może zawierać wody? 7m3 "wysypki" z kreta? z 500 litrów?


Pytanie: ile wody będzie w mieszance z miksokreta?- tyle ile wykonawca da żeby jego zdaniem było dobrze. Zazwyczaj po robocie zalecają zapobiegające skurczom posadzki szczelne pozamykanie domu na np. dwa dni. Zawsze to im łatwiej powiedzieć niż samemu przykryć folią. Ważniejszy jest sposób i skuteczność w jaki się pozbędziesz tej całej wilgoci i temperatury w tym czasie na zewnątrz.

Do przemyślenia 
Podwyższona wilgotność powietrza w domu nie jest dla ludzi czymś specjalnie szkodliwym, przecież nawet można kupić piezoelektryczne nawilżacze. To materiały i urządzenia domu jej nie lubią a zwłaszcza w zimie. W ciepłym ,wilgotnym nagle schłodzonym powietrzu wydziela się skropliny wody . Typowe ,często nieprzewidziane przed powstaniem skutków, przykłady najbardziej upierdliwe ( zniszczenie izolującej waty, zacieki , grzyb, niszczenie płyt k-g) występują na poddaszu np.:
 - skraplana woda kapiąca z (np. wbitego obok krokwi  ) wystającego wewnątrz poddasza z deskowania  gwoździa , 
-skraplanie ze  żle łączonej peszli przewodu oświetlenia na suficie pociągniętego ponad ociepleniem ( czyli, ludzie ratunku kapie mi z żyrandola)
-skropliny w ułożonych bez odpowiedniego spadku ( kapiące syfony)!!!  i żle zaizolowanych rurach z ,,ciepłym powietrzem’’ wentylacji , to wręcz klasyka w instalacjach wymuszonych  z reku.
- skropliny na zbytnio wystających z komina metalowych końcówkach , daszkach itp.
- skropliny w nieocieplonych systemowych kominkach wentylacyjnych.itd.

pozdrawiam.

PS. Proponuję bardzo zaskakujący wynikiem test pokazujący co potrafi wilgoć i czym jest kapilarne jej podciąganie . Do miski nalewamy jakieś 1-2 cm wody i wkładamy pozostały z budowy pustak czy bloczek BK z którego mamy ściany a na niej kartkę papieru, najlepiej  ciemnego koloru .  
Jak myślicie, po jakim czasie kartka zamoknie , wcale, po miesiącu , tygodniu, a może już po dwóch dniach? Poznanie wyniku bardzo ułatwia decyzję o porządnym zainwestowaniu w izolację poziomą .

----------


## glowac

czeeee
 Nadia - Netbet - wszystkiego dobrego dla Was na nowy 2011 rok!
Zdrowia, miłościc, samozapracia i kasy życzę!
pozdro!

----------


## BasH

> ...z gitów to powiem wam jeszcze że plan zakłada najpierw sufity i ściany w płytach - bez szpachlowania-  a dopiero po tym wszystkim wylewki...tak powiedzmy w maju...?


Zdążysz z instalacjami samorobnymi? Compi: co do poziomu zejścia z płytą nad wylewkę ma ewentualnie tolerancję przynajmniej 5 cm (krycie podłogi + listwa/cokół). Aż tyle się nie gwizdnie.

----------


## compi

Niech się gwizdnie 2,5cm to przy listwach z systemową szczeliną, np.Cezara, nie będzie mógł ich przymocować gdy będzie pustka. Niektórzy wykonawcy jastrychów zalecają ich polewanie. Przykrycie folią jest jakimś rozwiązaniem, ale i tak wilgoć może być zabójcza dla papieru na g-k .

----------


## tomraider

> i tak wilgoć może być zabójcza  .


Do fanów NETbeta : zabójczy może okazać się moj nowy kawał o NETbecie, jesteście na niego gotowi ?????????????

----------


## netbet

wszyscy macie rację... tylko niby skąd podciąganie kapilarne przy odizolowanej ścianie od wylewki...

wilgoć jedynie z powietrza lekko nasyconego parą wodną ... nie wystarczy dobre wietrzenie i "lekkie" przepalanie np. kozą?

plan zakłada płyty TYLKO w pomieszczeniach które mają duzą kubaturę i mozliwość solidnego wietrzenia ..salon.. kuchnia otwarta ...a nie kibel o powierzchni 3m2 ( tu nawet ja bym się nie odważył na taką kolejność )

----------


## netbet

tomraider - dawaj.... :big lol:

----------


## netbet

> Zdążysz z instalacjami samorobnymi? Compi: co do poziomu zejścia z płytą nad wylewkę ma ewentualnie tolerancję przynajmniej 5 cm (krycie podłogi + listwa/cokół). Aż tyle się nie gwizdnie.


w pokoju potrzebna chyba tylko instalacja elek i tv... to juz praktycznie jest ... czyli mozna kleić płyty...
w tej chwili ściana do przykrycia ma 278 cm .. czyli jedna płyta nie styknie...
myslę o :
przykleić pas 18-20 cm płyty od dołu...czyli na wysokość wylewki, może lekko ponad... i dopiero na tym "cokole" stawić płyty zasadnicze
zawsze mogę tam wcisną pomiedzy izolację i kapilarnego nie będzie

o "gwizdnięciu" sie o CENTYMETR nie ma mowy ... o większych wartościach nie wspominam...

----------


## tomraider

> tomraider - dawaj....


Zamieszczam kolejny kawał zgodnie z obietnicą :

    Jest rok 1979. Właśnie zbliża się Gwiazdka. Sześcioletni Netbet  chodzi do zerówki 
( pozdrawiam Tinka). Zupełnie wyluzowany , wcale nie podejrzewa że za jakiś czas zacznie budować cedryka, nazwie się NETbetem  i weżmie sobie za żonę Matkę Dyrektorkę . Poza bujną w loki czupryną i wytatuowanym na ramieniu sercem z napisem   ,, Kocham Kaśkę’’ zuch-łobuz nie wyróżnia się zbytnio. Jak to powiedziałaby dzisiejsza młodzież ,, nie świruje kozła w rajstopach’’.
Inaczej niż reszta chłopaków  z podwórka  nie chce w przyszłości zostać strażakiem, pilotem, czy pielęgniarką. 
Jakaś niewidzialna siła ciągnie go na pobliską budowę : do piachu, cementu i papy. 
Nie tak dawno nauczył się pisać i teraz pisze swój pierwszy list z prośbą o prezenty do św.Mikołaja. 
Nieporadnymi i drżącymi rękoma stawia  pierwsze  koślawe litery, właśnie tak po latach będzie murował  ściany i kominy. W liście prosi o kielnię , młotek  i wymarzoną taczkę. Wyjaśnia że nie może sobie tego wszystkiego sam kupić bo już zbiera kasę na budowę domu w przyszłości. 
Niedokładnie  zaadresowany list  bez znaczka  wrzuca do skrzynki pocztowej. Panie na poczcie, nie mogąc przesłać dalej listu decydują się go przeczytać. Zachwycone treścią postanawiają zrobić zrzutkę, choć same zarabiają dość marnie, na prezent dla ,jak go nazwały ,,rezolutnego dziecka z wizją’’. Niestety kasy starcza tylko na kielnię  i młotek.
Następnego dnia listonosz przynosi  mu  paczkę. Ponieważ jej niewielki rozmiar mówi sam za siebie, więc radość  chłopca  jest mniej więcej taka jak entuzjazm ryby na widok ręcznika…….
Po rozpakowaniu paczki sześciolatek  pośpiesznie pisze drugi  list do św.Mikołaja. Ten  także ,bez dokładnego adresu i znaczka,  otwierają  panie na poczcie i czytają:

-,, św.Mikołaju na wstępie dziękuję Ci ślicznie za kielnię i młotek , bardzo Cię proszę żebyś następnym razem  wysłał  mi prezenty  jakimś innym kurierem ponieważ  podejrzewam że te cholerne babsztyle  z poczty rąbnęły mi taczkę’’

Master of komments 2010. To be continued…… :wink:

----------


## compi

Ja cały czas piszę o wilgoci ciągniętej przez płytę z powietrza. Papier na niej może, ale nie musi się pomarszczyć, odwarstwić etc. Montaż paska płyty pomiędzy cegłę a jastrych również uważam za nieodpowiedni. Nie wiem jaki jest nacisk poziomy wylewanego betonu, ale ja nie odważyłbym się na taki krok pomimo, że i tak pojawi się piankowa taśma lub styropian dylatacyjny. Zawsze można jeszcze skonsultować to bezpłatnie z producentem płyt. Jeśli zapewni Cię, że z płytami nic się nie stanie, będziesz spokojniejszy.

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Odnośnie wilgoci i jej podciągania kapilarnego :
- izolacją poziomą na ścianie fundamentowej jest LEPIK !!!!!!! pomiędzy dwoma ochraniającymi go, przed zniszczeniem mechanicznym, warstwami papy. W gruntach nieprzepuszczalnych fundamenty mogą być większość  roku  wilgotne.
IDENTYCZNE warstwy stosuje się na podłodze ,przez dodatkowe zgrzewanie papy na zakładach   NIE UZYSKAMY TRWAŁEJ NA LATA szczelności  na dużych powierzchniach  bez lepika pomiędzy warstwami papy. Nawet na pochyłych dachach, gdzie woda spływa, tylko  zgrzewane papy nie są szczelne wiecznie a przecież nie pada codziennie, dlatego stosuje się tam także lepiki na zimno.
Pewnie nie umiem szukać ,ale dotąd nie nalazłem (poza lepikiem na gorąco i papą na osnowie tektury)  żadnego bezrozpuszczalnikowego  lepika na zimno i papy termozgrzewalnej z ATESTEM PRODUCENTA  DO  POMIESZCZEŃ DLA STAŁEGO POBYTU LUDZI  czyli do naszych domów a nie garaży czy piwnic, może ktoś znalazł  i mnie oświeci?
Sam najlepiej wiesz jak masz zrobione, dobrze czy żle. Wcześniej nie przewidziane i nie rozwiązane problemy z wilgocią się zaczną jak zamieszkacie na stałe
( gotowanie ,kąpiele) i zaczniecie ogrzewać dom w zimie. 

- proponuję małą wizję lokalną z wykonawcą podłogi, jestem pewien że bardzo szybko nastąpi ,,wyleczenie’’ z pomysłów kładzenie regipsów przed podłogą. 
( same stelaże na razie musza wystarczyć)

- tak jak pisze Compi regips będzie pił wilgoć głównie z powietrza.

- zastosowanie regipsów na zewnętrznych ścianach nośnych może utrudnić przenikanie ciepła do ściany przy częstych zmianach temperatury i na pewno zamaskuje ewentualne efekty wilgoci ale na tylko parę lat. 

-  Radzę Ci NETbet, zrób sobie dobrze i na ściany daj tynki. Tynk jest odporniejszy od regipsu , w razie problemu wszystko widać i można szybko reagować.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## compi

Sam sobie raczej z tradycyjnymi tynkami nie poradzi, a tu chodzi przede wszystkim o koszty robocizny bo materiał wychodzi podobnie. U mnie też pójdzie płyta na kleju do ścian, zbrojenie, szpachla i farba lub dekoracje.  Nie widzę żadnych minusów w stosunku do tynków gipsowych maszynowych. Te drugie tak samo chłoną wodę, a są nawet bardziej miękkie. Resztę ma załatwić wentylacja. Sprawna wentylacja.

----------


## netbet

...o samodzielnych tynkach ... jakichkolwiek nawet nie myślałem... niewykonalne - przynajmniej dla mnie... 
..sprawna wentylacja .... grawitacyjna jest! ... wiem bo pod komin wentylacyjny podpięty jest teraz zwierz... i nawet zimny komin ciagnie jak cholera..

chyba macie rację... poczekam z tymi płytami po wylewce... ....ale i tak mnie korci na już  :tongue:

----------


## BasH

A co z moimi płytami? (Zerknijcie do dziennika). Zabudowa problematycznych FRAGMENTÓW poddasza przed działówkami i tynkami mocno uprości sprawę, ale mam obawy odnośnie wełny i powierzchni płyt. Z drugiej strony będzie niezabudowana reszta, dziury niezabudowane między deskowaniem a murłatą, szczelina wentylacyjna... Robić?

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Im dalej w las tym więcej drzew. 
Do momentu SSZ można popełniać niewielkie błędy które zawsze jakoś się da potem ukryć czy tanio zniwelować. NETbet jesteś na etapie budowy który coraz mniej będzie tolerował błędy których naprawa będzie coraz kosztowniejsza. Np. z  pokryciem dachu dachówka zupełnie nie ma żartów .Trzeba się pogodzić z tym że pewne prace sam nie wykonasz bo nie umiesz czy nie masz narzędzi. To żadna hańba , i tak już wiele zrobiłeś, i jeszcze wiele zrobisz własnymi rękami. 
Ja mieszkam na razie w 40 letniej wielkiej płycie. Jak kupiłem mieszkanie to ściany odchodziły od pionu ze 4 cm a ja jestem inżynier z suwmiarką w ręku . Też się zdecydowałem na regipsy.  Sciany bardzo dokładnie przygotowałem i zagruntowałem, drogi klej elastyczny knaufa, kleiłem z kolegą fachowcem od wykończeń, wszystko bardzo dokładnie z szczelinami itd,zgodnie ze sztuką , po paru dniach  szpachlowanie elastycznym uniflotem z siatką i na to elastyczna gładź. I co?. Wystarczyło jedno wietrzenie w wilgotny jesienny wieczór  na łączeniach pojawiły się ledwo widoczne ale zawsze irytujące mikropęknięcia, co gorsza po roku stwierdziłem że w paru miejscach a zwłaszcza przy rogach koło okien  placki nie trzymają . Wku….wiony powierciłem  dziury i wężykiem wtrysnąłem do środka piankę . po za szpachlowaniu dziur na całość nakleiłem tapetę z włókna szklanego z delikatnym wzorem ,łączenia wyszły super i prawie ich nie widać, teraz wszystko się mocno trzyma, a tapeta pomalowana zmywalną farbą jest super odporna na dzieciaka. Wszystkie poprawki były kosztowne i upierdliwe, nie dam się namówić na inne niż przykręcane wkrętami do stelarzy regipsy, w moim domu na ścianach będą tynki.
 Robocizna tynków z powodu kryzysu w budownictwie mocno staniała więc może się opłaca tynkować, przecież regipsy też trzeba kupić.  
Znajdż kogoś kto ma już parę lat regipsy klejone na placki , odwiedź go i dokładnie sobie pooglądaj łączenia i lekko opukaj  ściany zwłaszcza wokół  okien . Sam się przekonasz. 
Chyba  wiem co napisze Compi ale każdy ma własne umiejętności i doświadczenia. 
Na koniec dodam że na sufitach w przedpokoju i łazience ( na stelażach ) nic u mnie nie pękło. 
O wentylacji grawitacyjnej napisałem w komentach BasH’a.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## BasH

Mnie od pomysłu kładzenia regipsów na ścianach powstrzymuje między innymi (!) świadomość praktycznie niewentylowanej pustki pomiędzy płytą a murem - przy braku ocieplenia zewnętrznego i grzaniu wnętrza budynku będą okresy, gdy punkt rosy będzie pomiędzy ścianą zewnętrzną a regipsem. Tynk jest tynk.

----------


## compi

Bo prace należy wykonywać wg określonej kolejności. Czemu producenci stolarki drewnianej nakazują wręcz jej montaż po tynkach i wylewkach? I to po ich wysezonowaniu! A my tu pitu-pitu o jakimś karton gipsie. Tomraider, jak sądzisz, tynk gipsowy zamiast g-k, będzie dawał jakąkolwiek większą gwarancję na brak pęknięć. Bo mam akurat możliwość oglądać takie właśnie tynki na nienajtańszym blokowisku w Wilanowie. Nie ma ściany bez mikropęknięć. Być może tynk CW, jest rozwiązaniem naszych bolączek, ale mnie na taki niestety nie stać. Kręcenie płyt na stelażu do ścian ma jeszcze jakiś sens przy profilu kapeluszowym. Koszt jest wtedy niestety już bardzo wysoki. Karton gips w starym bloku ma takie same szanse na odspojenie od podłoża jak zwykła szpachla czy tynk. Tego natłuszczonego dziadostwa, jakim była wielka płyta, nic się nie chciało trzymać.

----------


## tomraider

> Mnie od pomysłu kładzenia regipsów na ścianach powstrzymuje między innymi (!) świadomość praktycznie niewentylowanej pustki pomiędzy płytą a murem - przy braku ocieplenia zewnętrznego i grzaniu wnętrza budynku będą okresy, gdy punkt rosy będzie pomiędzy ścianą zewnętrzną a regipsem. Tynk jest tynk.


I tu trafiłeś w dziesiątkę, dokładnie tak, w nie wentylowanej  przestrzeni natomiast chętnie zadomowią się grzyby, pleśń i robactwo itp.

----------


## netbet

wiecie co... to ja spróbuję te płyty kleić ( chyba PO wylewkach ) i jak juz to machnę to podzielę się spostrzeżeniami.

osobiście nie widzę różnicy pomiędzy tynkiem gipsowym a płytą KG, no może poza jedną ... to drugie mozna próbować samemu...
uparty jestem....  szukam na siłę oszczędności... i dokładam se roboty....
cóż - niektórzy tak mają.... :Smile: 

powiedzcie lepiej gdzie można kupić tanie kotwy?? macie jakieś mety na systemy zamocować....

teraz zobaczyłem to o robalach...
klej po odwodzie dookoła płyty chyba jest jakimś rozwiązaniem...

----------


## b2211

Mam pytanie jak wykonałeś chudego pod ławami fundamentowymi na sucho i potem go podlałeś czy też na mokro w taczce i dopiero potem na grunt można przepis ilościowy  :smile:

----------


## netbet

suchego zamówiłem w betoniarni i mi go przywieźli małą wywrotką....nie kręciłem go sam... 
nie pamietam dokładnie, ale koło 5m3 tego było...

----------


## compi

> powiedzcie lepiej gdzie można kupić tanie kotwy?? macie jakieś mety na systemy zamocować....
> 
> teraz zobaczyłem to o robalach...
> klej po odwodzie dookoła płyty chyba jest jakimś rozwiązaniem...


Klej na placki. Tak jest dobrze i dla płyty i dla Twojego portfela.  Dziury masz w cegle? Tam też teoretycznie może coś sobie życie ułożyć. Nie martw się. Zakamarków o lepszych warunkach bytowych w domu nie brakuje. O jakie kotwy pytasz?

----------


## netbet

kotwy stalowe M6 x 55 zakończone stożkiem .. takie z tuleją rozprężną .. gdzieś w dzienniku pokazywałem...
szukam czegos poniżej 40 groszy.... :Smile:  w polsce
po po 20 wiem gdzie są....ino daleko...

----------


## compi

Wiem że jesteś uparty, ale uwierz. Stalowe gwoździe fi6 bite po dwie sztuki na jeden ES, pozwolą Ci spać spokojnie. Kup sztukę, wbij z drutem od obrotowego wieszaka, wygnij drut, zarzuć sznur.... i podciągnij się parę razy. Nie wiem ile ważysz, ale obstawiam, że jeśli masz strop z normalnego betonu, nie pomylisz wiertła 6 z 8, to wszystko wytrzyma.

----------


## netbet

> nie pomylisz wiertła 6 z 8, .


no wiesz... jak mogłeś mnie o to posądzać... :big tongue:

----------


## compi

Ja tam nie wiem co kogo jeszcze trzyma po sylwku. Jeszcze co do lania posadzki przy już ułożonych płytach g-k. W komentach Basha, Amstrong89 słusznie zauważył, że płyta będzie upaprana zaprawą. A z niej się skrobie wszystko razem z papierem. Musiałbyś chyba tackerem folię tłuc.

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Widzę że trzeba wytłumaczyć jak najlepiej się da. Wilgoć była ,jest i będzie czy tego chcesz czy nie. Woda jako para wodna rozpuszcza się w powietrzu  w ilości zależnej od temperatury. Jeżeli przyrównamy ciepłe powietrze do gąbki pełnej wody to obniżenie temperatury jest ściśnięciem tej gąbki i woda się leje (punk rosy). W 1centymetrowej  przestrzeni między ścianą a regipsem  powstaje próg temperaturowy ,powietrze nagrzeje się od wewnętrznej cieplejszej strony regipsu i może wykroplić się na zimniejszej ścianie którą  przez przegrodę z regipsu słabiej ogrzewasz a cały czas pomimo warstwy styropianu chłodzi ją mróz z zewnątrz. Jak masz tynk to nie ma tej przestrzeni, tynk całym przekrojem grzeje ścianę i spadek temperatury jest łagodny , a jakby zawilgotniał to zawsze się może całą objętością się wysuszyć  , a jak się wysuszy oklejony papierem dwustronie  regips? Nie widzisz różnicy  Compi, naprawdę?  Nagłe skoki temperatury ( progi )  w warstwach ścian czy ociepleń   są udręka w budownictwie   z powodu powstających  nich wykropleń wody. By łagodzić czy pozbyć się progów temp stosuje się np. coraz szersze ściany jednowarstwowe bez ocieplenia styropianem czy wełną. W pomieszczeniach użytkowanego domu nadmiaru wilgoci skutecznie pozbywamy się wymuszoną zrównoważoną wentylacją nawiewno-wywiewną najczęściej z reku. Jak ktoś nie wierzy to trudno, stosując półśrodki otrzymujemy półrezultaty,   po prostu  się nie da być tylko trochę w ciąży. Amen.

Ps. Klej na około płyty to żart ,nie?

----------


## compi

Tomraider, zdradź mi jeszcze tylko, w odniesieniu do czego powyższy wywód został napisany. Bo ja na ten temat z tobą nie polemizowałem, ani nie mam zamiaru tego robić. Poza tym jeśli już chcesz mnie osobiście tak uświadamiać jak krowę, to masz do tego priv. Będę się czuł wtedy bardziej komfortowo.

----------


## tomraider

> Tomraider, zdradź mi jeszcze tylko, w odniesieniu do czego powyższy wywód został napisany. Bo ja na ten temat z tobą nie polemizowałem, ani nie mam zamiaru tego robić. Poza tym jeśli już chcesz mnie osobiście tak uświadamiać jak krowę, to masz do tego priv. Będę się czuł wtedy bardziej komfortowo.


Eno Compi, wyluzuj, nikogo tu nie odnoszę  do krowy, broń Boże ,to żart, wyjaśnienia piszę dla NETbeta bo to jego komentarze,  Ciebie zapytałem tylko czy faktycznie nie ma różnicy w wysychaniu ewentualnie wilgotnego regipsu i  tynku , jak nie ma to spoko , nie jestem alfą i omegą  merytorycznie przekonany umiem zmienić zdanie  :wink: 
pozdrawiam.

----------


## compi

Płyta jak i maszynowy zawsze były zachwalane, przede wszystkim przez producentów, jako tynki łatwo wchłaniające nadmiar wilgoci, ale potem je łatwo oddające. I jest to chyba prawda. Jednak my tu mówimy o sporej ilości wilgoci. Co to oznacza pisałem wyżej. Jeśli przy tych wylewkach będzie super wietrzenie to wg mnie nie wystąpi grzybek, ani odspajanie. Papierek jednak się może zmarszczyć, a to będzie kłopotliwe podczas obróbki końcowej. Dochodzi możliwość zabrudzenia. Tyle i tylko tyle. Nie wiem dalej po co był cały twój wykład do tego zagadnienia. Chyba, że chciałeś wykazać ryzyko zawilgocenia spodniej części płyty. W takim przypadku to ja nie zrozumiałem przekazu.

----------


## netbet

ja tam i tak jestem bardzo wdzięczny...bo takie pogawędki przy piwie rozjaśniają - serio.

nie pomyślałem o tej pustej komorze pomiedzy płyta a ścianą...( a nie mozna kleić płyt "po całości" na grzebień? przy założeniu że ściana jest równa? )
z tym klejeniem po obwodzie to nie zatrowałem... po prostu nie wiem - więc zapytałem...a dlaczego niby nie? czym to grozi? nie robi się tak? 
jeszcze nie dotarłem do technologi klejenia ... wiec malo wiem i pytam....

podobno kto pyta nie błądzi...

----------


## netbet

...za to w łopatologiczny sposób zostało wykazane na łamach tych komentów że najpierw wylewki-później KG...aczkolwiek znam kilku gości- wykonawców ( pytałem tu i tam...) którzy nie widzą przeciwwskazań do zmiany kolejności...

----------


## tomraider

> ...za to w łopatologiczny sposób zostało wykazane na łamach tych komentów że najpierw wylewki-później KG...aczkolwiek znam kilku gości- wykonawców ( pytałem tu i tam...) którzy nie widzą przeciwwskazań do zmiany kolejności...


 Ilu znich zamierza mieszkać potem u Ciebie w domu? żaden? no to chyba normalne że nie martwią się zbytnio o konsekwencje, byle klient zapłacił.........

----------


## tomraider

> Płyta jak i maszynowy zawsze były zachwalane, przede wszystkim przez producentów, jako tynki łatwo wchłaniające nadmiar wilgoci, ale potem je łatwo oddające. I jest to chyba prawda. Jednak my tu mówimy o sporej ilości wilgoci. Co to oznacza pisałem wyżej. Jeśli przy tych wylewkach będzie super wietrzenie to wg mnie nie wystąpi grzybek, ani odspajanie. Papierek jednak się może zmarszczyć, a to będzie kłopotliwe podczas obróbki końcowej. Dochodzi możliwość zabrudzenia. Tyle i tylko tyle. Nie wiem dalej po co był cały twój wykład do tego zagadnienia. Chyba, że chciałeś wykazać ryzyko zawilgocenia spodniej części płyty. W takim przypadku to ja nie zrozumiałem przekazu.


Witam. 
Myslę że po to są komentu by np.tacy jak Ty Combi i Ja Tomraider mogli zaprezentować czasem skrajnie różne poglądy. Przecież to i tak NETbet sam wybierze  co i jak zrobi . Nasza  ,,rola’’ to spokojnie bez osobistych wycieczek , wyjaśnić plusy i minusy , podsunąć rozwiązanie lub ostrzec o błędach w sztuce. Ty , z tego co sam piszesz ,masz wieloletnie doświadczenie które trzeba docenić , ja studia techniczne i paroletnią  praktykę   ,każdy coś wie i jak chce to może pomóc. Niefortunny zwrot o krowie na rowie usunąłem.

----------


## compi

Ja leję anhydryt, który jest "szybszy" , ale i tak nie odważyłbym się poprzedzić go otynkowaniem ścian. Możesz kleić na grzebień. Ja nawet zakupiłem za 70zł taki z zębami do kamienia. I wykorzystam go tylko tam gdzie naprężenia będą niepożądane, np w kuchni nad blatem. Tam planuję szkło. Ilość kleju zużytego rośnie drastycznie przy tej technice jak i ciężar klejonej płyty. Po nałożeniu trzeba się starać, aby się nie przełamała. No i ściana musi być faktycznie równa. Przy dłuższych ścianach nie będzie większych możliwości korekty.

----------


## compi

> Witam. 
> Myslę że po to są komentu by np.tacy jak Ty Combi i Ja Tomraider mogli zaprezentować czasem skrajnie różne poglądy.


My name is COMPI. Kombi to mam samochód. Fajna sprawa z relingami. Można płyty przewieźć jak zabraknie. Ja dalej nie widzę skrajności w naszych poglądach. Nie wiem, w którym momencie mogłem napisać coś mocno różniącego się od twoich poglądów w sprawie wilgoci. Bo to, że wolisz tynki tradycyjne już napisałeś. Ja też, ale CW.

----------


## BasH

> - kurna chłopie – powiedział z deka zaskoczony NETbet - na razie sam nie jestem pewien jak zrobię regipsotrzymacza. Mam wstępną koncepcję opartą o zastosowanie takiej śruby wysuwanej nakrętką ze specjalnej  metalowej rurki.
> 1. Nie ma co zwlekać , samo się nie zrobi, ludziska, kosmici, ba cała galaktyka , wszyscy niecierpliwie czekają na regipsotrzymacza.
> 2. Gdyby konstruowany regipsotrzymacz miał się okazać niebezpieczny w   użyciu zawsze można zalecić stosowanie  szelek do asekuracji i brązowych spodni.


No właśnie - doczekamy się? : ) Chodzi mi po głowie kupno nówki za 5 stówek i odsprzedanie z upustem po robocie.  Szukam używek w rozsądnej cenie, a używane kosztują prawie tyle co nowe : |

----------


## netbet

spokojnie.... na razie nie mam czasu się tym zająć.... wiec pozostaje chwile poczekać..

z tym całym ustrojstwem do podnoszenia płyt jest tylko jeden mały problem.... trza wrzucić samemu płytę KG na podajnik na wysokość 150- 160 cm, bo niżej nie zjedzie..... jeszcze tego nie przerabiałem i nie wiem czy jest to wykonalne...
..ale z drugiej strony ... niemożliwe to jest tylko nasrać na sufit  :cool:

----------


## tomraider

> spokojnie.... na razie nie mam czasu się tym zająć.... wiec pozostaje chwile poczekać..
> 
> z tym całym ustrojstwem do podnoszenia płyt jest tylko jeden mały problem.... trza wrzucić samemu płytę KG na podajnik na wysokość 150- 160 cm, bo niżej nie zjedzie..... jeszcze tego nie przerabiałem i nie wiem czy jest to wykonalne...
> ..ale z drugiej strony ... niemożliwe to jest tylko nasrać na sufit


Ja widziałem jak jedna mucha nasrała na sufit. 
Płytę można samemu unieść nad głowę po usztywnieniu przez przykręcenie  do niej prowizorycznej ramy z profili CD , oczywiście regips do ramy przykręcamy tylko na później szpachlowanych na bokach. Trochę inwencji ludziska i kosmici czekają !!!!

----------


## BasH

> z tym całym ustrojstwem do podnoszenia płyt jest tylko jeden mały problem.... trza wrzucić samemu płytę KG na podajnik na wysokość 150- 160 cm, bo niżej nie zjedzie.....:


... ale się pochyla i masz dół płyty na wysokości krocza, więc spoko dasz radę... wbij w jutjuba podnośnik płyt

...
zresztą już ćwiczyłeś, więc dasz radę  :wink:

----------


## tomraider

BasH chyba zostaniesz Master of Visionary 2011. Ja już jestem Twoim fanem  :wink:

----------


## BasH

To taki kolaż na szybko - IT, nowe technologie, fotografia, grafika i teletransmisja to moja pasja i praca : )

...

ja założę fanklub ad. Twoich wypowiedzi na temat - długie, treściwe, konkretne - przyjemnie się czyta i dają do myślenia - pozdrawiam!

----------


## netbet

..oj widzę że na najbliższe zbliżające sie święta trza będzie tytułów przygotować więcej.... :cool: 

talentów co nie miara... :big lol: 

pozdro
NETbet'beztalencie+bezguście

----------


## BasH

Nadięart i dla balansu Dziecioka z drugiej strony płyty KG i będzie git! 
Co to KGtrzymacza to szukam używek od 2 miesięcy i nic - wszystko około 5 stów, więc podobnie jak nówencja. Jak mi wstawią okna, drzwi i bramę w marcu to szarpuję się na nówencję i jadę z częścią poddasza na zabudowę. Chyba że netdebeściak wykombinuje coś tańszego dla kosmitów : )

----------


## Jarek.P

> ... ale się pochyla i masz dół płyty na wysokości krocza, więc spoko dasz radę... wbij w jutjuba podnośnik płyt
> 
> ...
> zresztą już ćwiczyłeś, więc dasz radę


*Cuuuóóóóóuuuud!!!!*

W tej mgle przed Netbetem wyraźnie popiersie widać! A jak się jedno oko zamknie, drugie mocno potrze i takim łzawiącym spojrzy, to nawet i głowę w koronie i z kielnią w łapie!

J.

PS: a na poważnie - zastanawiam się cały czas nad tymi ustrojstwami do montażu GK produkcji Wolfcraft, o których ktoś tu wspominał niedawno, to nie jest drogie, a możeby i pomocne było? Oglądałem je niedawno w sklepie, wsporniki są ekstra, uchwyty tylko mnie nie przekonują, przydałby się ktoś, kto używał i podpowie, co to jest warte...

----------


## BasH

że zacytuję sam siebie:




> netbet: odnośnie jednoosobowych montaży KG - dzisiejszy murator : )

----------


## Jarek.P

Tak, pamiętam tą reklamówkę, ale nie wszystko jest dla mnie jasne. Które to np. jest ten "stalowy podnośnik płyt"? Bo nie jest to ta tyczka ze zdjęcia, to jest "podpórka sufitowa".

Oglądałem te zabawki w "Platformie", niestety brakło mi zorientowanego sprzedawcy do objaśnień.

J.

PS: wygóglałem. "Stalowy podnośnik płyt" to taki naciskany butem dynks typu dźwigienka do uniesienia stojącej pionowo płyty o jakieś 10cm najwyżej.

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Od dawna wraz z żoną czytamy Wasz dziennik i na początku przyjmijcie od nas wyrazu uznania i szacunku "szacun"za kawał dobrej roboty.  :smile:  
My zaczynamy na wiosnę z zamiarem wykonania jak największej ilości prac samodzielnie w czym Wasz dziennik nas przekonał i umocnił nasze przekonanie, że można. Czytaliśmy Wasz dziennik wiele razy i nadal z ciekawością czytamy lub wracamy do inetresujących nas zagadnień. Widać, że w kwestiach spornych czy niewiadomych można liczyc na szacownych Forumowiczów którzy zawsze pomogą. Myślimy, że i nam ktoś co nieco podpowie, a nie ukrywam, że liczę i na Waszą pomoc, choć wiem że przy budowie czasu brak, tak że jak coś to tylko w bardzo ważnych kwestiach będę pytał./ja lub żonaka/ No ale to przyszłość i liczę, że damy radę jakoś postawić nasz domek. Ale sie rozpisałem. 
Pozdrawiam i życzyę dalszych sukcesów budowlanych. 
Pozdrawiam Mariusz

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Ponieważ na ten  moment NETbet już ma część instalacji elektrycznej , proponuję sposób na sterowanie pompą  obiegową CWU. Najbardziej  brak ciepłej wody od razu dokucza nam w łazience na piętrze , a dokładnie w umywalce gdzie myjemy ręce czy  twarz itp, na ciepłą wodę w wannie czy prysznicu można trochę poczekać. Założenie jest następujące : najprościej, najtaniej, ekonomicznie i samoróbnie. 
Zazwyczaj pompę obiegową zależnie od instalacji należy włączyć od parudziesięciu sekund do paru minut. Polecam montaż włącznika ( dzwonkowego)  pod włącznikiem światła łazienki (we wspólnej ramce). Sam klawisz , jeśli przeszkadza nam symbol dzwonka, zamieniamy klawiszem z włącznika światła z np. kotłowni. Z tego włącznika ciągniemy przewód do kotłowni , do pompy obiegowej CWU. W jej okolicy w niewielkiej obudowie montujemy układ czasowy. Naciśnięciem włącznika dzwonkowego  załączymy wyłącznik czasowy który należy tak podłączyć by własnym przekaźnikiem przez ustawiony czas sam się podtrzymywał  i włączał pompę. Po tym jak ustawiony czas minie , wyłącznik czasowy sam się odłączy (pompę też) i nie będzie pobierał niepotrzebnie ,,prądu czuwania’’. 
Każdy domownik sam szybko się wprawi w rozstrzyganiu kiedy potrzeba mu ciepłej wody. Może ten pomysł skomentuje  Jarek.P ?  
Może ktoś ma inne proste pomysły ulepszeń elektrycznych instalacji w domowych? 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jarek.P

Meldujem siem!  :smile: 

Pomysł OK, choć mi osobiście nie podoba się w nim konieczność wykonywania dodatkowej czynności, jaką jest wciskanie tego włącznika pompy obiegowej. Dodatkowo mam jakieś dziwne przeczucie, że domownicy i tak po prostu nie będą tego robić.

Jeśli to ma być prosto, to może po prostu dodatkowy przewód od oświetlenia łazienki do kotłowni, do zasilania pompy? Pompa będzie uruchamiana wraz z oświetleniem łazienki. Dodanie do tego wyłącznika czasowego za 30-40PLN wystarczy do tego, żeby pompa nie pracowała niepotrzebnie przy dłuższym pobycie w łazience.

J.

----------


## tomraider

> Meldujem siem! 
> 
> Pomysł OK, choć mi osobiście nie podoba się w nim konieczność wykonywania dodatkowej czynności, jaką jest wciskanie tego włącznika pompy obiegowej. Dodatkowo mam jakieś dziwne przeczucie, że domownicy i tak po prostu nie będą tego robić.
> 
> Jeśli to ma być prosto, to może po prostu dodatkowy przewód od oświetlenia łazienki do kotłowni, do zasilania pompy? Pompa będzie uruchamiana wraz z oświetleniem łazienki. Dodanie do tego wyłącznika czasowego za 30-40PLN wystarczy do tego, żeby pompa nie pracowała niepotrzebnie przy dłuższym pobycie w łazience.
> 
> J.



 Witam .
Na wstępie ekonomia : cyrkulacja CWU niczym ogromny kaloryfer pożera każdą ilość wcześniej nagrzanej wody co strasznie wku..wia zwłaszcza w lecie, kiedy np.. grzejemy wodę prądem . Z tego powodu UŻYWAMY JEJ NAJRZADZIEJ JAK SIĘ DA, tylko wtedy jak potrzebujemy komfortu . Wchodząc rano do łazienki nie zapalając światła , jak chcemy od razu ciepłej wody, naciskamy 1 sek ( tak jak dzwonek) włącznik ,powoduje to włączenie pompy obiegowej na np.30 sek  po czym pompa się wyłącza  I mamy ciepłą wodę, potem żona i kolejny  myjący się dzieciok nie włączają cyrkulacji bo po co. Po powrocie z pracy sytuacja się powtarza, po jakimś czasie każdy mniej więcej kuma czy woda  w rurach jest zimna. Nie użycie cyrkulacji nie jest grożne ,co najwyżej niekomfortowe. Obawy nieuzasadnione , Jarku.P. gwarantuję Ci że każdy szybko się uczy i chętnie jak tylko może korzysta z komfortu- typowa ludzka cecha .Nie wierzysz? To spróbuj kiedyś przez cały dzień sterować telewizorem bez pilota .Moja leciwa teściowa pomimo wielkiego dla niej wysiłku intelektualnego nauczyła sie obsługiwać komórkę i teraz  wydzwania skąd i kiedy chce.  Twoja propozycja ( obniża koszt tylko o cenę włącznika dzwonkowego , poza jego montażem raczej nic nie upraszcza) nie działa przy świetle dziennym, a co jak żona np. w odstępie godzinnym trzykrotnie wejdzie do łazienki zapalając światło by zrobić  pranie? Po co wtedy marnować energię? A gdzie inne pomysły?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Jarek.P

Moja propozycja była kompromisem między wygodą korzystania a kosztami mania recyrkulacji. Recyrkulacja kosztuje - to wiadomo nie od dziś i niestety, jeśli się na nią decydujemy, musimy się z kosztami liczyć. Twoja propozycja na pewno je minimalizuje bardziej niż moja, ponieważ wyklucza sytuacje, w których do łazienki wchodzimy w celu innym niż umycie rąk. Albo czegoś. Jednak wymaga wykonania dodatkowych czynności, użycia dodatkowego wyłącznika (nie chodzi mi o jego koszt, bo jest żaden, raczej o estetykę i komplikowanie życia) a w zamian daje jedynie oszczędności przy wchodzeniu do łazienki w trakcie prania itp. Wchodzenia w dzień nie biore pod uwagę, ponieważ łazienki na ogół mają raczej marne oświetlenie naturalne i chyba w rzadko którym domu światło w łazience nie jest zapalane obligatoryjnie. Jeśli nawet - zawsze można wykorzystać czujkę PIR od alarmu i pompę może uruchamiać centralka alarmowa.

Jak koszt zredukować jeszcze bardziej? Dołożyć na końcu obiegu recyrkulacji (tuż przed pompą) termostat, który wyłączy pompę po stwierdzeniu, że ciepła woda jest w obiegu i nie trzeba więcej nią kręcić. Droższe pompy recyrkulacyjne potrafią mieć termostat wbudowany fabrycznie, można też taki termostat kupić na allegro.

J..

----------


## netbet

BasH ... ty to fora pomyliłeś... to jest budowlane, a nie grafików :cool:  :big grin:  :big grin: 

ale pomysł przedni.... 
komenty zaczynają być ciekawsze niż dziennik....  :big lol:

----------


## tomraider

> ....Cyrkulacja kosztuje - to wiadomo .... wymaga wykonania dodatkowych czynności, użycia dodatkowego wyłącznika .... i komplikowanie życia.....  łazienki na ogół mają raczej marne oświetlenie naturalne i chyba w rzadko którym domu światło w łazience nie jest zapalane obligatoryjnie. Jeśli nawet - zawsze można wykorzystać czujkę PIR od alarmu i pompę może uruchamiać centralka alarmowa.
> 
> Jak koszt zredukować jeszcze bardziej? Dołożyć .... termostat, ......Droższe pompy recyrkulacyjne 
> 
> J..


Sorry za pocięcię Twojej Jarku.P. odpowiedzi .
Znam przypadek gdzie cyrkulacja wody CWU grzanej prądem nakręciła rachunek na ponad tysiąc złotych , więc jest o co walczyć. Jeżeli chodzi o ,,wykonywanie dodatkowych czynności’’  no to ja jestem z innej bajki bo wyobraż sobie zdarza mi się, no….. niech się inni też przyznają, szukać np.wciśniętego w kanapę pilota od telewizora przez pięć minut choć telewizor stoi dwa metry dalej. To jest dopiero wykonywanie dodatkowych czynności i przywiązanie dla komfortu. Jak ktoś tak ma jak ja to na pewno wciśnie włącznik by cieszyć się ciepłą wodą od razu a nie czekać.
Łazienki moich znajomych też są jakieś inne, bo jasne i w dzień ,przynajmniej latem, nikt światła nie włącza. Jak rozumieć prostotę układu składającego  się z czujki PIR ,centralki alarmowej i termostatów?  Jak droższe pompy mogą tworzyć z założenia   tanią instalację sterującą CWU? Ja już chyba tego nie zakumam, Jarku.P szkoda pióra. Każdy zrobi jak zechce.
Pozdrawiam
ps. Bez obrazy tak zupełnie dla śmiechu , jak włączasz swój telewizor , też centralką alarmową?

----------


## compi

Ale to nie jest skomplikowana operacja z podłączeniem do centralki. Tak jak steruje się elektrozaworami na wodzie, roletami itp tak można pompką CWU przy pomocy czujki. Ja na szczęście mam łazienki obok kotłowni. Jedynie kuchnia jest dalej, ale tu sobie odpuszczę. Za kilka stówek, bo tyle kosztuje dobra pompka, mogę w zlewozmywaku poczekać na ciepłą wodę.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Sorry za pocięcię Twojej Jarku.P. odpowiedzi .
> Znam przypadek gdzie cyrkulacja wody CWU grzanej prądem nakręciła rachunek na ponad tysiąc złotych , więc jest o co walczyć. Jeżeli chodzi o ,,wykonywanie dodatkowych czy[...]  Jak droższe pompy mogą tworzyć z założenia   tanią instalację sterującą CWU? Ja już chyba tego nie zakumam, Jarku.P szkoda pióra. Każdy zrobi jak zechce.
> Pozdrawiam


Tak, jak pociąłeś moją wypowiedź, to ja jej też nie rozumiem, wybacz  :smile: 

Tam stało napisane: 




> Jak koszt zredukować jeszcze bardziej? Dołożyć na końcu obiegu recyrkulacji (tuż przed pompą) termostat, który wyłączy pompę po stwierdzeniu, że ciepła woda jest w obiegu i nie trzeba więcej nią kręcić. Droższe pompy recyrkulacyjne potrafią mieć termostat wbudowany fabrycznie, można też taki termostat kupić na allegro.


Chodziło o to, że oba pomysły i mój i twój mają jeden słaby punkt: uruchamia się recyrkulacja, dowolną metodą, może być i twoim przyciskiem. I ile czasu działa? Póki jej ręcznie nie wyłączysz? Póki nie zadziała czasówka? Oba przypadki (zwłaszcza ten pierwszy) przez jakiś czas będą kręcić wodą niepotrzebnie. Dodanie przed pompą termostatu pozwoli stwierdzić, że woda w rurach jest już ciepła i recyrkulację wyłączyć. Dalsza część akapitu to była już tylko informacja, że droższe pompy miewają taki termostat wbudowany, a jeśli się ma tańszą pompę, to można sobie go kupić na allegro, nie jest drogi.

A jak rozumieć prostotę uładu składającegoo się z czujki pir i centralki alarmowej? Normalnie: alarm pewnie w domu będzie, więc centralka jest pod ręką. Czujka PIR w łazience nie zawsze bywa montowana, ale może być, zwłaszcza, jeśli łazienka ma okno. Jesli to wszystko masz i wiesz, jak zaprogramować centralkę do wykonywania dodatkowej funkcji, to już masz w tym momencie samą prostotę: nic nie naciskasz, nic nie kombinujesz tylko po prostu wchodzisz do łazienki. A pompa recyrkulacji rusza. Koszty własne? Zakładając, że alarm i czujka jest na miejscu, będzie to raptem przekaźnik do sterowania pompą. I przewody, te są niestety potrzebne zawsze.

J.

----------


## tomraider

> Ale to nie jest skomplikowana operacja z podłączeniem do centralki. Tak jak steruje się elektrozaworami na wodzie, roletami itp tak można pompką CWU przy pomocy czujki. Ja na szczęście mam łazienki obok kotłowni. Jedynie kuchnia jest dalej, ale tu sobie odpuszczę. Za kilka stówek, bo tyle kosztuje dobra pompka, mogę w zlewozmywaku poczekać na ciepłą wodę.


To proszę wszyskim wyjaśnić jak czujka zgadnie po co wszedłem do łazienki i czy skorzystam z umywalki  a może z wanny? i co zrobić jak ktoś nie ma centralki ?

----------


## Jarek.P

II przy umywalce i przy wannie i przy kiblu (przynajmniej dla tych, którzy potem ręce myją) ciepła woda się przyda. Jedyne sytuacje, w których czujka włączy recyrkulacje niepotrzebnie, to wizyty celem wyciśnięcia pryszcza w lustrze i tym podobne. Zgoda - wtedy recyrkulacja zostanie włączona niepotrzebnie, będzie to cena luksusu i niemania dodatkowego włącznika do pompy. 

Co zrobić, jeśli się nie ma centralki, alarmu? Nie robić takiego rozwiązania. Podałem je jako przykład, jak to można rozwiązać, nie jako obowiązek i jedynie słuszną drogę.

J.

----------


## compi

Ja nie muszę wyjaśniać po co do łazienki wchodzę. Na bank myję potem ręce. Jeśli nawet  wchodzisz tam dla widoków za oknem, lub po skarpetki z grzejnika, to robisz to raczej sporadycznie. Jak ktoś nie ma centralki alarmowej to również będzie sporadycznym klientem. Proponuję lekturę wątków o alarmach. Tam te kwestie zostały rozwiane całkowicie. Upraszcza to instalację i eliminuje potencjalne miejsca jej uszkodzenia.

----------


## compi

> To proszę wszyskim wyjaśnić jak czujka zgadnie po co wszedłem do łazienki i czy skorzystam z umywalki  a może z wanny? i co zrobić jak ktoś nie ma centralki ?


tomraider, pstryczków zamontować można nawet kilka. Tylko kto się w tym połapie? Mamy bidetkę(taka słuchawka z termostatem), bidet, czasem celowo doprowadzoną ciepłą wodę do pralki, jeśli jest w łazience.

----------


## tomraider

W takim razie dla przekory przepis :
Jak zmarnować energię przez cyrkulację z nie kumatą czujką podłączoną do centralki alarmowej? Story by Tomraider.
1.wszedłem do łazienki po skarpetki z kaloryfera.
2.córka przed każdym wyjściem z domu poprawia sobie fryzurę w lustrze łazienki.
3. żona po zakupach wniosła papier toaletowy do szafki w łazience.
4. wszedłem do łazienki wrzucić gacie do kosza na bieliznę.
5. żona robi codziennie pranie 
6 postanowiłem wykąpac się w wannie, moczyłem się półgodziny, w między czasie weszła żona by umyć zęby i musiała czekać na ciepłą wodę w umywalce bo nie kumała czujka………..

Za każdym razem nie kumała czujka zmarnowała energię  bo nie zgadła że nie chcę używać wody z umywalki .Wszystkie postacie fikcyjne a czynności z łazience jak najbardziej codzienne i realne, niech każdy sam osądzi. Proponuje do tak zachwalanej centralki alarmowej ,w celu poprawy jej działania , podłączyć szklaną kulę i szklankę fusów po kawie  :wink:

----------


## compi

Kurcze, widzę że bez dysertacji doktorskiej się nie obędzie. To teraz podyskutujmy o cyrkulacji w kuchni... : D

----------


## Amelia 2

Przepraszam że się włączę ale w kuchni to jest zmywarka :cool: 
U mnie kuchnia jest w przeciwnym rogu domu niż kotłownia i rzeczywiście wiadro wody by zleciało zanim ciepła by się pojawiła więc rano gotując cały czajnik wody wlewam sobie tę gorącą do ładnego dzbanka-termosu i mam na krótkie przepłukiwania. Cały czas żałuję że nie zamontowałam gdzieś bliżej odbiorników (np. na poddaszu) przepływowego ciśnieniowego podgrzewacza wody tak jak miałam w poprzednim domu :sad: Teraz w ramach oszczędzania wody i szamba pozostaje tylko zbieranie do wiaderka poczatkowo lecącej zimnej a potem wykorzystanie jej do spłukania kibelka :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

A może inny przepis:
- pralka stoi w innym pomieszczeniu niż łazienka (np. w kotłowni)
- córek, co to "piękne chcom być" i pół dnia spędzają przed lustrem brak, same chłopaki i to w wieku, w którym ogólnie do łazienki trzeba raczej zaganiać, niż wyganiać.
- skarpetki pobiera się z szafy, suszy się je po praniu tam, gdzie stoi pralka
- rury są ocieplone na tyle, że nie ma obawy o ich wychładzanie się takim tempie, jak sugerujesz ostatnim przykładem.

Krótko mówiąc, do łazienki w 90% przypadków wchodzi się po to, żeby skorzystać z wody. Ciepłej wody. Czy wtedy owe pozostałe 10% przypadków jako cena za wygodę będzie dla Ciebie akceptowalne? 
Tak, wiem, rozwiązanie z przyciskiem jest debeściarskie i najlepsze, ale dopuśćże do siebie myśl, że ktoś może mieć inne potrzeby, inne priorytety i inne zdanie  :smile: 

A szklana kula? A czemu nie? Takie rozwiazania też są - gotowe układy nawet widziałem, które "uczą się",, kiedy typowo w skali tygodnia jest ciepła woda używana i w zależności od wyników nauki sterują recyrkulacją.

A poza tym, to skończmy może wreszcie, bo jak się zaraz Netbet wkurzy za zaśmiecanie mu wątku komentarzowego, jak złapie w garść łoma, jak pogoni... 

J.

----------


## amstrong89

Koszt zaciągniętej energii w stosunku do pobranej wody :big grin:  Woda wychodzi chyba taniej. Ja mam ok 5m rury i rano jak puszczam wodę to zimnej wody naleci tak z ok 3 litry (1m3 2.10zł). Są dobrze zaizolowane także nawet po 2 godzinach woda jest lekko ciepła i ręce można śmiało umyć bez narzekania. Kocioł Co nagrzewa wodę w zimie a latem gazowy. Koszt pompy, kabli itp- ile za to można mieć zimniej wody.
 Swoją drogą to jeden koleś wykombinował taki myk że wodę z umywali(brudna) podłączył do zbiornika WC(rezerwuaru- dolnopłuk). To jest szczyt oszczędności. :rotfl:

----------


## tomraider

Cytuję dokładnie Jarka.P.
Dodanie przed pompą termostatu pozwoli stwierdzić, że woda w rurach jest już ciepła i recyrkulację wyłączyć. Dalsza część akapitu to była już tylko informacja, że droższe pompy miewają taki termostat wbudowany, a jeśli się ma tańszą pompę, to można sobie go kupić na allegro, nie jest drogi.

Cyrkulacja CWU składa się z rury zasilającej ,krany w ciepłą wodę, podłączonej do króćca u samej góry zasobnika CWU  oraz z połączoną z nią , z najdalszego  czy najważniejszego dla nas punktu, rurą powrotu , na niej montujemy pompę cyrkulacyjną, która się łączy z króćcem w mniej więcej połowie wysokości zasobnika CWU. Jeżeli przyjmiemy że rura zasilania zawiera ( nie znając instalacji- strzelam) 10 litrów, to tyle  po jej wystygnięciu trzeba zwrócić do zasobnika , i pobrać 10 litrów ciepłej ,teraz powrót jest zimny a zasilanie ciepłe .Ale termostat pompy dalej nic nie kuma. Żeby droga pompa cyrkulacyjna z termostatem zakumała że już wystarczy tej cyrkulacji musi dopłynąc do niej ciepła woda czyli  trzeba zużyć 20 litrów ciepłej wody i dwa razy dłużej czekać.To po co są takie pompy? W budynkach wielopiętrowych cyrkulacja lata cały dzień bo woda ma być od razu , koszty cyrkulacji się rozkładają na wiele rodzin, a w nocy można trochę przyoszczędzić. Mam nadzieję że wystarczająco to wyjaśniłem.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wystarczająco wyjaśniłeś, po co recyrkulacji nie stosować wogóle, znakomicie zresztą uzupełniając post kolegi amstrong89. Natomiast jakim to ma być argumentem w naszej sprzeczce o wyższość jednego sterowania nad drugim - wybacz, nie rozumiem.
Jeśli chodzi o te dodatkowe 10litrów wody do niepotrzebnego ogrzania, to po pierwsze nie dziesięć, a może z litr albo dwa (w metr rury półcalowej wchodzi mniej więcej setka wody, recyrkulacji nikt normalny grubszą rurą nie robi), po drugie to zjawisko tak ładnie i obrazowo przez Ciebie opisane nie zachodzi skokowo, to nie jest tak, że dotąd rura jest ciepła a odtąd zimna i granica nam się przesuwa. Zwróć uwagę, że jeśli odkręcisz kran bez włączania recyrkulacji, to woda początkowo zimna, nie zrobi się gorąca nagle, proces jest dość stopniowy.

J.

----------


## tomraider

> Krótko mówiąc, do łazienki w 90% przypadków wchodzi się po to, żeby skorzystać z wody. Ciepłej wody. Czy wtedy owe pozostałe 10% przypadków jako cena za wygodę będzie dla Ciebie akceptowalne? J.


Jarek.P. bardzo Cię proszę , przeczytaj to co sam piszesz. Czy TY sam rozumiesz  o co w tych zdaniach  chodzi?

----------


## Jarek.P

Przeczytałem. Czego nie rozumiesz? 

J.

----------


## tomraider

Post o cyrkulacji napisałem dla NETbeta bo to jego komentarze, jego łazienka leży daleko od kotłowni , może chcieć mieć cyrkulację CWU. 
Zapytałem o ocenę sprawdzonego w praktyce rozwiązania u zadowolonego użytkownika. I co? Merytoryczne ,alternatywne, zgodne z założeniem ( prosto, tanio, ekonomicznie i samoróbnie) rozsądne odpowiedzi udzielili Amelia2 i Amstrong 89 za co Wam dziękuję.
Proponuję  nową dyskusję o wentylacji muszli klozetowej , MAM  POMYSŁA !!!!! 
i  zamierzam go przedstawić , jeżeli NETbet nie ma nic przeciw  i proponuję nową ale już merytoryczną dyskusję.  

pozdrawiam.

----------


## compi

Łazienkę opanowaliśmy. Kuchnię też częściowo z termosikiem lub pstryczkiem.  Jest sukces. Czego się kłócić?

----------


## Jarek.P

Znaczy moja odpowiedź jest nierozsądna bo krytyczna i to wystarczy, żeby ją zdyskwalifikować?  :big grin:  Ciężki musisz mieć, chłopie, charakter...

A co do "ostatniego zdania", to ok, będzie łopatologia.
1) przedstawiasz wizję. W dość skomplikowany sposób przedstawiającą całe mnóstwo sytuacji, w których recyrkulacja zrobiona z wykorzystaniem automatyki (czy to czujki PIR, czy to włączająca się wraz z oświtleniem) będzie chodzić na próżno.
2) w odpowiedzi przedstawiam inną wizję. Pokazującą zupełnie inne realia, w których większość wymienionych przez ciebie sytuacji niepotrzebnego uruchamiania recyrkulacji nie będzie miała miejsca.
3) podsumowując temat stwierdzam, że w mojej wizji 90% przypadków wejść mieszkańców do łazienki będzie się łączyło z użytkowaniem ciepłej wody, zatem w tychże 90%% przypadków włączenie recyrkulacji będzie potrzebne.
4) zostaje pozostałe 10% przypadków, kiedy ktoś wszedł do łazienki się uczesać, czy wycisnąć sobie pryszcza. Z wody nie korzystał (choć przy pryszczu powinien w sumie), więc recyrkulacja włączyła się niepotrzebnie. Trudno, strata. 
5) Wypowiedź zakończyłem pytanmiem, czy owych 10% przypadków niepotrzebnego włączenia recyrkulacji będzie akceptowalne jako cena za wygodę, za brak dodatkowego przycisku do włączania pompy, konieczności pamiętania o jej włączaniu itp.

Czy to naprawdę było takie trudne do ogarnięcia i niezrozumiałe?

J.

----------


## tomraider

Jarek.P. wyluzuj, już dobrze ,Ty też masz rację.!!!! ,,Chłop z ciężkim charakterem ''się poddaje.
Twoje rozwiązania nie są złe bo tak naprawdę chodzi nam o to samo, poprawić w swoich domach komfort np. używania ciepłej wody. Każdy zrobi to tak jak potrafi , uruchomianie czujką PIR nie jest błędem w sztuce . Poszczególne przypadki rozkładów domów, długości instalacji i skuteczności ich izolacji  , oraz oczekiwania domowników spowodują  więcej lub mniej zaawansowane technicznie rozwiązania, czasami w ogóle nie trzeba będzie cyrkulacji CWU.
Proszę odnosić się do sytuacji właściciela wątku NETbeta , rozkładu  pomieszczeń   jego domu, jego oszczędnego i samoróbnego podejścia do budowania, stąd moje kryteria. Amen.
pozdrawiam.
ps , jutro o wentylacji sedesu.

----------


## netbet

reasumując : wy to macie za sobą - ja przed sobą.

nawet nie miałem czasu tego wszytkiego dziś przeczytać...i pewnie dziś nie znajdę.... ale mam nadzieję iz nigdzie ta wiedza "tajemna" nie wsiąknie
tyle fajnych rzeczy sie tu dzieje... a jak zapier.#[email protected]! w pracy... 

tomraider: z tą wentylacją sedesu to żart? :big grin: 

gadajcie... gadajcie... 
kiedys ged mnie przekonywał do ogrzewaczy przepływowych punktowych 

po wcześniejszej lekturze - nie położę płyt przed wylewkami ... wszyscy macie rację a ja jestem narwaniec . kropka.

----------


## tomraider

> ...tomraider: z tą wentylacją sedesu to żart?.


Bynajmniej. Miało być jutro ale co tam.....

W klasycznej toalecie kratka wentylacyjna jest u góry pod sufitem, konsekwencją tego jest wyciąganie wszystkich zapachów z sedesu zarówno po jak i w czasie jak powstają.
Takie rozwiązanie raczej , w początkowej fazie wentylacji, rozprzestrzenia  zapachy. Znane często z np. restauracji czy pizzerii rozwiązanie w toaletach to włączanie wentylacji u sufitu na czas zapalenia światła, jak jest dobre wszyscy wiedzą. Każdy zna temat, jak trzeba zaraz po kimś wejść do toalety. 
Znane już od dawna na zachodzie , proponowane tu, rozwiązanie problemu ma za zadanie usuwać zapach w czasie jak powstaje i zanim zsiądziemy z sedesu.
Rozwiązanie przeznaczone jest dla systemów ze stelażem do zabudowy, 70 watowy wentylator fi 100 ( mało?) montujemy  w górnej pokrywie ( nad wyciętą dziurą)  pojemnika na wodę spłuczki sedesu. Rurą wentylacyjną z klapką zwrotną na odcinku  poziomym odprowadzamy zapachy do przewodów wentylacji. Górny wentylator powinien mieć też klapkę zwrotną . Sterowanie: zapalamy światło-włącza się sedesowy, siadamy, skupienie ,kończymy i wychodzimy, wyłączając światło- wyłączmy sedesowy a czasówka włącza wentylator górny który działa jeszcze np. pięć minut. Prosto, tanio, do wykonania samoróbnie.
Co Wy na to?  Ma szansę zadziałać ? Tylko merytorycznie proszę.
Pozdrawiam.
ps. jak przesadzimy z ciągiem wentylatora  sedesowego to może nam oszronić uda albo  krytycznym przypadku może nam dupsko przymarzność do dechy i już tam zostaniemy  :smile:

----------


## compi

Ja merytorycznie poczułbym tam przeciąg. Ale ja to mam podobno grubą skórę. Moja lady nazwałaby to pewnie wichurą,. Trzeba by  to sprawdzić. Nie wiem czy już montowaliście kiedyś stelaż. Geberit na wysokości deski sedesowej po lewej, patrząc od frontu, montuje już od jakiegoś czasu rurkę, która pionowo wyprowadzona jest do zbiorniczka. I się okazuje, że jest to element systemu, który podłącza się do muszli, aby właśnie, zapachy szły jakoś do środka czy cóś. Jedyny mankament to taki, że muszle do tego systemu są cholibka pierońsko drogie.

----------


## BasH

Gorzej jak wciągnie i zmieli na drobne conieco.

A może idźmy po całości - po co sedes, jak można pomyśleć o jakimś wyciągu wtykanym/nakładanym na części ciała a'la dla kosmonautów : )

ps: Rzućcie mi linkiem/zdjęciem/pomysłem na zejście się stelażami pod KG pod koszem - CD do CD na styk czy jakiś inny patent? Jakiś profil łączący połacie?

----------


## Jarek.P

Uuuuffff, Netbet w dobrym humorze. A mógł zabić... (czego się szczerze mówiąc po takim zabałaganieniu mu komentarzy spodziewałem)  :wink: 




> Znane już od dawna na zachodzie , proponowane tu, rozwiązanie problemu ma za zadanie usuwać zapach w czasie jak powstaje i zanim zsiądziemy z sedesu. Rozwiązanie przeznaczone jest dla systemów ze stelażem do zabudowy, 70 watowy wentylator fi 100 ( mało?) montujemy  w górnej pokrywie ( nad wyciętą dziurą)  pojemnika na wodę spłuczki sedesu.


Mile zaskoczony jestem informacją, że to rozwiązanie jest gdzieś stosowane praktycznie. Nie spotkałem się z nim nigdy w praktyce, natomiast znam je ze strrrasznie starych czasów, z jakiegoś wydawanego w latach osiemdziesiątych czasopisma technicznego, to był albo "Młody Technik" albo "Zrób Sam" (te dwa czasopisma wtedy kupowałem), gdzie było to zaprezentowane jako pomysł. Pamiętam też, że strasznie mi się to podobało i strasznie chciałem w ten sposób przerobić kibel u moich rodziców (miałem wtedy lat naście), wstawiając ten wentylator po prostu między plecy plastikowej spłuczki a ślepą ściankę, na której spłuczka wisiała, niestety veto postawiła moja mama, której pomysł wiania czymkolwiek w muszlę klozetową w trakcie korzystania z niej wydał się mało pociągający.

Do rzeczy jednak: wentylator 70W to chyba o wiele za dużo do takich zastosowań, typowe łazienkowe mają 40W, tu, ponieważ musimy wentylować malutką zamkniętą przestrzeń, dałbym kilku-kilkunastowatowy wentylator tego typu, jak się montuje typowo w pecetach, oczywiście w wydaniu 230V, on będzie i prosty do zamontowania, mały, cichy i będzie miał wydajność akurat odpowiednią do zadania.

Teraz sterowanie: taki wynalazek najprościej byłoby sterować wraz z załączeniem oświetlenia w kiblu, zwłoka w wyłączeniu właściwie jest zbędna, ponieważ można uznać, że po spuszczeniu wody nic już "tam" nie śmierdzi.
W każdym razie sposób wydaje się genialny i idealny do walki z kiblowymi smrodkami. Niestety, sama idea wiania "tam" nie każdemu może się spodobać, nie zawsze też montaż wiatraka będzie możliwy. 

A co do tradycyjnych wentylatorów montowanych na wylocie kanału wentylacyjnego - mnie osobiście zawsze wkurzał tu hałas takiego wentylatora, zwłaszcza po kilku latach użytkowania, kiedy łożyska już zdążyły się rozchwiać. Stąd parę moich patentów domontowywanych kolejno do wentylatora pierwotnie włączanego wraz z oświetleniem kibla:
1) -  spowolnienie wentylatora przez włączenie w szereg z nim żarówki o mocy takiej samej, jak moc silnika. Żarówka ledwie się żarzy, wrzucona luzem w kanał za wentylatorem jest właściwie niewidoczna i w niczym nikomu nie wadzi, a w ten sposób stłumiony wiatrak ma owszem trochę mniejszą wydajność, ale i wentylator staje się właściwie bezszelestny.
2) - domontowany do wentylatora wyłącznik "łańcuszkowy" pozwala na zwieranie żarówki i na życzenie uzyskuje się wtedy pełny ciąg wentylatora.
3) - i wreszcie rozwiązanie full wypas, niestety tylko dla potrafiącego to zrobić elektronika - majsterklepki: wentylator został przełączony do zasilania na stałe, oraz wyposażony w automacik, który:
    * po zapaleniu światła w kiblu nie robi nic
    * po zgaszeniu światłą w kiblu uruchamia wentylator na małe obroty na 10 minut
    * po "krótkim" pociągnięciu za łańcuszek wyłącznika uruchamia wentylator na małych obrotach na stałe, kolejne pociągnięcie wyłącza.
    * po "długim" pociągnięciu (pociągnąć i przytrzymać przez sekundę) wentylator jest uruchamiany na maksymalnych obrotach, również aż do kolejnego pociągnięcia za sznurek.
I to rozwiązanie sprawdza się tak idealnie, że aż dziwne, że jeszcze czegoś podobnego chińczyki nie produkują.

J.

----------


## compi

Są hiszpańskie wentyle Silento czy Silencio i są na prawdę ciche. Miałem okazje montować takowe. Pod 100 gdy się stanie trudno określić czy pracuje. Wracając do wentylowania kibelka. Jak to się ma do WM gdzie wyciąg łazienkowy działa non stop? Nie da się chyba tego zrównoważyć. Mały pokona większego?

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie rozumiem skrótu WM?

Wyciąg łazienkowy wysysa powietrze z łazienki, a ten kiblowy - też wysysa, tylko że przez kibel. One by się ze sobą siłowały, gdyby wysysały z zamkniętego pomieszczenia, kibel jednak powinien mieć otwory wentylacyjne w drzwiach, przez które świeże powietrze swobodnie dopłynie, więc wsteczny ciąg nigdzie nie powinien wystąpić.

A te hiszpany - one są równie ciche po kilku latach? Bo mój Dospel, zaraz po kupieniu też był cichutki. A jakoś tak po upływie gwarancji przestał...

J.

----------


## compi

WM, wentylacja mechaniczna. Masz rację. Przecież pobór powietrza będzie z otworów w drzwiach. Tylko gdzie wtedy smrodki pójdą? Do odpowietrznika kanalizacji? Te wentyle z Espanii montowałem kilka lat temu w jednym z biur poselskich : D. Wentyle i biuro działają nadal. Wentyle cicho, biuro i poseł głośno. Ich cena jest sporo wyższa niż Dospelowska. 270zł w detalu. Tych Dospela akurat nie lubię za jakiś taki wygląd spod młotka i awaryjność. Marleye są też fajne, ale już głośne. Do kibelka to może wiatrak z PC-ta wykręcić?

----------


## Jarek.P

Wentylator od peceta będzie idealny gabarytami i wydajnością, ale będzie miał dla nas jedną, istotną wadę: zasilanie 12V DC.

Gdzie pójdą smrody? 
Idea pomysłu jest taka, że wentylator zasysa powietrze z wnętrza spłuczki i wyrzuca je gdzieś do normalnego kanału wentylacyjnego, tak to przynajmniej powinno wyglądać, żeby miało sens. Włączanie go do odpowietrzenia kanalizacji skutkowałoby smrodem w łazience z kanalizacji na codzień (roznosiłby się w drugą stronę).
Spłuczka jest bezpośrednio połączona z samą muszlą tronu za pomocą rury do spuszczania wody, każdy, kto choć raz oglądał typową spłuczkę od wewnątrz będzie wiedział, o co chodzi - tam jest normalna, otwarta u góry rura, która stanowi przelew wody (w razie awarii zaworu napełniającego), a po uniesieniu do góry otwiera mozliwość zejścia ze zbiornika wody w nim zebranej. I przez tą własnie rurę wiatrak powietrze będzie zasysał wprost spod dupska. 

J.

----------


## tomraider

> 2) - domontowany do wentylatora wyłącznik "łańcuszkowy" pozwala na zwieranie żarówki i na życzenie uzyskuje się wtedy pełny ciąg wentylatora.
> 3) - i wreszcie rozwiązanie full wypas, niestety tylko dla potrafiącego to zrobić elektronika - majsterklepki: wentylator został przełączony do zasilania na stałe, oraz wyposażony w automacik, który:
>     * po zapaleniu światła w kiblu nie robi nic
>     * po zgaszeniu światłą w kiblu uruchamia wentylator na małe obroty na 10 minut
>     * po "krótkim" pociągnięciu za łańcuszek wyłącznika uruchamia wentylator na małych obrotach na stałe, kolejne pociągnięcie wyłącza.
>     * po "długim" pociągnięciu (pociągnąć i przytrzymać przez sekundę) wentylator jest uruchamiany na maksymalnych obrotach, również aż do kolejnego pociągnięcia za sznurek.
> J.


Ludzie ratunku !!!!!!!!!!!!!   ktoś podszywa się pod nick Jarka.P !!!!!!!!
To nie może być ten sam Jarek.P. który kilka postów wcześniej wmawiał mi że naciśnięcie włącznika ( jak dzwonka) cyrkulacji jest trudne a teraz twierdzi że  kombinacje z łańcuszkiem są niby proste. Przestał pisać o czujnikach, termostatach i centralkach, a sterowanie wentylacją wziął w  swoje ręce ….. . 

Jarku,P.   Hurra, Hurra  hurra na Twoją Cześć , właśnie teraz Cię polubiłem , wentylator spowolniłeś tanio i prosto żarówką, piszesz merytorycznie i fajnie się to czyta, i oto tutaj loto.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## compi

Kuźwa, przedtem pisał niemerytorycznie? 
Co do wentylacji muszli. Jarek napisał, że to prze rurę spłukującą miałoby się odbywać. Co jeśli jest ona  w zabudowanym stelażu? Wtedy montując Geberit mamy wspomnianą wcześniej rurkę do tego celu montowaną. Ale ona jest malutka. Z tego co pamiętam to jakieś fi 20 góra. Bo montując cokolwiek w oryginał tracimy gwarancję. Aha, kominka wentylacji u mnie np. nie ma.  Rozwiejcie moje wątpliwości.

----------


## Jarek.P

> To nie może być ten sam Jarek.P. który kilka postów wcześniej wmawiał mi że naciśnięcie włącznika ( jak dzwonka) cyrkulacji jest trudne a teraz twierdzi że  kombinacje z łańcuszkiem są niby proste. Przestał pisać o czujnikach, termostatach i centralkach, a sterowanie wentylacją wziął w  swoje ręce ….. .


A ten znów swoje, jeeezuuuu....
Chłopie, skup się: *tam*  była konieczność wciśnięcia przycisku za każdym razem, kiedy się chciało mieć ciepłą wodę, wydało mi się to złą stroną twojego pomysłu, przedstawiłem kilka metod ominięcia tego, co dla mnie było problemem, no sorry, nie bierz tego do siebie, czasem tak bywa, że komuś się nie podoba to, co akurat tobie wydaje się najlepsze pod słońcem, nie oznacza to automatycznie, że ów ktoś pod tobą dołki kopie.
*Tu* mamy sytuację, w której wentylator włącza się sam i wyłącza tez sam, łańcuszek zaś jest usprawnieniem pozwalającym na dodatkowe sterowanie jego funkcjami rozszerzonymi, w razie potrzeby. Rozumiesz różnicę? Bo tu, wybacz, ale dokładniej już jej wyłuszczyć nie jestem w stanie.




> Jarku,P.   Hurra, Hurra  hurra na Twoją Cześć , właśnie teraz Cię polubiłem , wentylator spowolniłeś tanio i prosto żarówką, piszesz merytorycznie i fajnie się to czyta, i oto tutaj loto.


Tak, twoje posty w dzisiejszej dyskusji tutaj za to były szczytem merytoryki i przejrzystości  :wink: 

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

> montując Geberit mamy wspomnianą wcześniej rurkę do tego celu montowaną. Ale ona jest malutka. Z tego co pamiętam to jakieś fi 20 góra. Bo montując cokolwiek w oryginał tracimy gwarancję.


W moich stelażach Grohe żadnego patentu wentylacyjnego ekstra nie ma, ale gdybym chciał coś takiego robić, mogę wykorzystać któryś z otworów na zawór napełniający (zawór jest jeden, a miejsc na instalacje trzy), a gdyby mi średnicy było mało, to... to jest problem, ale myślę, że raczej małe są szanse na wymianę gwarancyjną zbiornika, ten albo jest szczelny albo nie i jeśli stwierdzimy na etapie montażu, że jest OK, tu moglibyśmy sobie pomajstrować, montując wiatrak choćby w jego górnej demontowalnej części. A jak się spsuje mechanizm, to jego przecież doi naprawy/wymiany gwarancyjnej i tak się wyciąga. Kwestia podjęcia ryzyka...




> Aha, kominka wentylacji u mnie np. nie ma.  Rozwiejcie moje wątpliwości


kominka w sensie wentylacji kanalizy? On tu nie jest do niczego potrzebny (a swoją drogą: masz niewentylowaną kanalizę????? ) cały patent smrodek z muszli ma przez rurę do spuszczania wody, spłuczkę, wentylator wywiewać do przestrzeni zabudowy stelaża, a ta powinna być połączona z kanałem wentylacyjnym łazienki. Inaczej cała rzecz nie ma sensu. Łazienka swoją wentylację grawitacyjną musi mieć, wynika to z "Warunków" i przynajmniej w teorii taki kanał przy łazience jest na 100%. Pytanie, czy przylega do zabudowy stelaża, bądź da się to jakoś połączyć (choćby rurą poprowadzoną w styropianie pod wylewką).

J.

PS: Netbet, Ty nas aby na pewno nie pogonisz stąd przy pomocy wielkiej pały i różnych wyrazów, niekoniecznie grzecznych? Bo tylko patrzeć, jak my tu zejdziemy na kłótnie PO-PISowskie, dyskusje o aborcji, przyczynach katastrofy smoleńskiej i czy Jaruzelski jest bohaterem, czy zbrodniarzem  :Lol:

----------


## tomraider

Jarek,P.  wybacz, to już naprawdę ostatni raz, ale poryczałem się ze śmiechu .




> ....rozwiązanie full wypas elektronika - majsterklepki : wentylator  wyposażony w automacik  który  nie robi nic.


Za ten pomysł proponuję Jarkowi.P. nadać tytuł Master of Majterklepka 2011.  :smile: 

 ps.jutro już bez jaj, na serio o wentylacji sedesu, obiecuję.

----------


## compi

Wyjasnię. Mam zaplanowaną wentylację mechaniczną, więc komina jako takiego nie potrzebuję. Natomiast kanaliza jak najbardziej ma swój kominek wywietrznikowy.  Zerknij na zdjęcie. Po lewej widać małego ruracza.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Jarek,P.  wybacz, to już naprawdę ostatni raz, ale poryczałem się ze śmiechu .


Często ryczysz ze śmiechu z własnych dowcipów? 
Bo przecież ten cytat, to nie moja wypowiedź, a w każdym razie ja nic takiego nie napisałem i gdybyś mógł to skorygować, będę wdzięczny.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Wyjasnię. Mam zaplanowaną wentylację mechaniczną, więc komina jako takiego nie potrzebuję. Natomiast kanaliza jak najbardziej ma swój kominek wywietrznikowy.  Zerknij na zdjęcie. Po lewej widać małego ruracza.


OK, widzę. Ta rura zdaje się ma trochę inną rolę, ona ma wyrównywać ciśnienie wewnątrz zbiornika w trakcie spuszczania wody - na miejsce wylatującej wody musi skądś najść powietrze i do tego właśnie służy ta rurka, przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje. W Grohe tej rurki nie ma, ale tam sam zbiornik jest od góry totalnie nieszczelny i powietrze sobie zaciągnie tamtędy. Rozwiązanie grohe może być w sumie jego wadą w przypadku stelaża obudowanego ściśle i szczelnie w małe, obejmujące tylko sam stelaż pudełko z GK - to tak na marginesie.
Wracając do Geberita - ta rurka w tym momencie do wentylacji kibla by się nie przydała, bo ona raczej do muszli nie wchodzi (a przynajmniej na szybko góglając nie udało mi się znaleźć muszli z nią współpracujących), a wręcz, jeśli zrobimy taki patent, będzie przeszkadzać, bo powietrze zamiast przez spłuczkę spod zadka, będzie zasysane bokiem przez tą rurę.

J.

----------


## compi

Ten ruracz jest oryginalnie zaślepiony. W poprzednich latach tego elementu nie widziałem w stelażach. O tym, że jest możliwość podłączenia tego do special edition muszli wyczytałem kiedyś tu na forum. Tylko że idea jakaś taka nie do końca chyba dopracowana. Hmmm, u siebie gdybym chciał wykonać taką mikrowentylację, miałbym problem z odprowadzeniem. Zdaje się, że pójdzie wszystko w anemostat wyciągowy.

----------


## netbet

cholera - potrzebuję troche czasu żeby to wszytko cośta napisali ogarnąć...

a tak na marginesie.. ile ludzi montuje pochłaniacz do bąków i sie nad tym zastanawia? jeżeli stelaz to ma - no to git... ale ja na jakies wiatraki sie nie zdobędę.... zrezygnuje z kapusty z grochem :big tongue: 

o cyrkulacji powiem szczerze jeszcze nie myślę... znaczy myślę, ale na razie dyskusji nie podejmuje...bo za mało wiem.
wiem tyle że powinna byc.. i powinna byc jak najmniejszym kosztem zużycia paliwa .... wiec pomysł w czasowym jej załączaniem ma sens...

miał ktoś doswiadczenia z wbijanien stalowych gwoździ/kołków w strop?? takie jak szybki montaż ino stalowe? jak to wchodzi? mocno trza [email protected]#??

----------


## netbet

01:28... chłopaki spac nie możecie? :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

> 01:28... chłopaki spac nie możecie?


Ja o takie godzinie zwykle spać chodzę. Za to wstaję o ósmej  :smile: 

J.

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Włączę się do dyskusji opisując kawałkami z pozoru śmieszny temat wentylacji sedesu , zupełnie celowo przeze mnie wywołany bo przy okazji można powyjaśniać pare zagadnień z wentylacją i kanalizacją.
Rury i kominki ,, te idące na strychu’’dla kanalizacji często nazywamy odpowietrzającymi kanalizację. Okazuję się żę w praktyce głównym ich zadaniem jest chwilowe napowietrzanie kanalizacji. Jak to?????? W instalacji bez napowietrzania jak spuszczamy  wodę w toalecie nagle w odcinku pionowym rury oraz okolicy  pierwszego  kolanka czy tuż za nim  może powstać w całym przekroju rury korek wodny, ten płynąc dość szybko tworzy chwilowe podciśnienie w instalacji  domu ,, wysysające’’ wodę z ,,małych’’ syfonów głównie w prysznicu lub wannie , jak po wielu spuszczeniach toalety syfon np. prysznica nie ma już odpowiedniego poziomu wody zaczyna w domu zwyczajnie śmierdzieć kanalizacją. Druga funkcja - odpowietrzanie w pozostałym czasie to niechciany ,,skutek  uboczny’’ przez który musimy  do takich rur stosować  zazwyczaj drogie,  systemowe dla dachówek, kominki   wyprowadzając smród ponad dach z dala od np.balkonów i lukarn . W różnych instalacjach różnie to zjawisko się objawia, więc nieraz wcale nie trzeba napowietrzać. Wentylację  np. szamba jak trzeba realizuje  się kominkiem wentylacyjnym na zewnątrz domu w jego , szamba,najbliższej okolicy.
Nie widzę powodu wentylować  kanalizację miejską. Niestety nie da się użyć rury kanalizacji do usuwania zapachów z sedesu  ale i na to jest sposób, który wkrótce opiszę.

Pozdrawiam. 
PS.Jarek.P. to nie twoje słowa.

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Jeżeli nie ma naprawdę żadnego sposobu , choćby sufitem podwieszanym, jak odprowadzić zapachów do przewodów komina wentylacyjnego , to nie stosujemy,,wyciąg’’ tylko odwracając (ten mały zabudowany na spłuczce) wentylator ,,nawiew’’.  
BARDZO  DELIKATNYM  nawiewem powietrza z przestrzeni stelaża do sedesu dostarczamy neutralizujący zapach z np. ze znanego z reklam  ,,gniazdkowego’’urządzenia AMBIPUR do wydzielania zapachów  na 230V , działającego  jednocześnie z wentylatorem. 
Nie próbowałem, jak są chętni to profilaktycznie ostrzegam:   bardzo wątpliwe ale zawsze możliwe reakcje alergiczne dupska. 
W takim rozwiązaniu obudowa stelaża musiałaby mieć z boku w możliwie mało widocznym miejscu popularne białe plastykowe drzwiczki rewizyjne do dostarczenia powietrza i napełniania zbiornika Ambipur’a.

Pozdrawiam.

PS. Jakoś nikt nie zwrócił uwagę na szczelinę ,między deską sedesową a ceramicznym brzegiem wentylowanego sedesu , którą będzie wlatywać powietrze czy wylatywać zneutralizowany zapach. Są deski z przerwą z przodu, takie byłyby tu dobre.

----------


## compi

> Witam.
> Jeżeli nie ma naprawdę żadnego sposobu , choćby sufitem podwieszanym, jak odprowadzić zapachów do przewodów komina wentylacyjnego , to nie stosujemy,,wyciąg’’ tylko odwracając wentylator ,,nawiew’’.


Mistrzu! Pisząc "wyciąg" miałem na myśli jeden z przewodów, doprowadzony właśnie do pomieszczeń mokrych jakim jest łazienka, stosowany przy wentylacji mechanicznej zrównoważonej, szczególnie z rekuperatorem. I taką właśnie instalację będę miał. I nic poza tym w łazience się nie stosuje. Ta rurka przy gebericie wychodzi dokłądnie w okolicach kołnierza sedesu. Chyba maila do nich z zapytaniem wyślę, o co biega. Po co jest odpowietrzanie kanalizacji raczej tu wszyscy wiemy. Bez tego mielibyśmy kłopoty ze smrodkiem i z bulgotaniem  w syfonach.  

Netbet. Gwoździe tłuczesz młotkiem, jak trafisz w te małe łby, hehe. Przy es-ach niestety trzeba będzie go delikatnie najpierw wprowadzić w otwór, lekko dobić, a potem z odpowiednią już siłą uderzyć poprzez coś z szeroką głową, no. śrubą. Coś tam wymyślisz. Co jakiś czas pewnie zdarzy Ci się wygiąć sam gwóźdź, ale się nie przejmuj. Zazwyczaj trzyma jak diabli.

----------


## Jarek.P

*@Compi*, już zdążyłem się wywiedzieć własnymi kanałami. Otóż ta tajemnicza rurka jest do czegoś kompletnie innego, niż myślimy  :smile: 

Ona jest mianowicie "do przyłączenia muszli myjącej Aqua-Clean", przez tą rurę muszla jest zasilana wodą  :smile: 

J.

----------


## tomraider

> Mistrzu! Pisząc "wyciąg" miałem na myśli jeden z przewodów, doprowadzony właśnie do pomieszczeń mokrych jakim jest łazienka, stosowany przy wentylacji mechanicznej zrównoważonej, szczególnie z rekuperatorem. I taką właśnie instalację będę miał. I nic poza tym w łazience się nie stosuje. Ta rurka przy gebericie wychodzi dokłądnie w okolicach kołnierza sedesu. Chyba maila do nich z zapytaniem wyślę, o co biega. Po co jest odpowietrzanie kanalizacji raczej tu wszyscy wiemy. Bez tego mielibyśmy kłopoty ze smrodkiem i z bulgotaniem  w syfonach.


Żle mnie zrozumiałeś ,w ogóle nie pisałem o Twoim przypadku, miałem na myśli WYCIĄG ZAPACHU Z SEDESU . Zaproponowałem  przykład neutralizacji smrodku w sedesie w sytuacji jak nie da się go wyciągnąć do przewodu wentylacji. 
Twój wybór WM z reku uważam za bardzo rozsądny. Na ten temat też mam pewne przemyślenia : rozwiązanie działające bez wentylatorów z paroma ( a nie jednym) ,,trochę innymi’'prostymi i tanimi własnoręcznie zrobionymi wymiennikami. Na pewno mniej skuteczne od oryginału ale wielokrotnie tańsze. Ale do tego dojdziemy za jakiś czas, mamy całą nudną zimę. Chciałbym w między czasie poruszyć w komentach NETbeta parę innych spraw.
Dla Ciebie też mam ,,intelektualną czekoladkę z orzechami’’ – temat o niezwykle nietypowo otwieranej bramie wjazdowej, tu bardzo będę liczył na pomoc i doświadczenie.
Pozdrawiam.
PS. Może nie wszyscy wiedzą wszystko o kanalizie i wentylacji.
Mogło się zdarzyć że , moje wyjaśnienia, komuś pomogły.

----------


## b2211

Oprócz słów pochwały jak zawsze dla netbeta że mu się oprócz tego całego budowania chce robić zdjęcia opisywać i zamieszczać to muszę jeszcze pochwalić tomraidera według mojej oceny (jak zawsze subiektywnej) wpisy są bardzo dobre szczególnie dla tzw samorobków których podstawowym kryterium jest jak najniższym kosztem, dobrze i jak najprościej wykonać każdą z założonych prac. To tak na marginesie a podstawowe pytanie w tym wpisie jest takie czy netbet  uzupełnił zdjęcia w dzienniku  :smile:  Jeszcze jedno przy każdym wpisie jak najwięcej zdjęć Jestem Wzrokowcem.

----------


## netbet

> to muszę jeszcze pochwalić tomraidera według mojej oceny (jak zawsze subiektywnej) wpisy są bardzo dobre szczególnie dla tzw samorobków których podstawowym kryterium jest jak najniższym kosztem, dobrze i jak najprościej wykonać każdą z założonych prac.


no nie bez powodu dostał tytuł  :big grin:  ... zobowiązuje to do czegoś...hehehe..

ale tak na serio... sposób podania wiedzy wzbudza mój podziw...
niczego nie umniejszając innym którzy nie śpią po nocach... :big grin: 

kiedys ktos zapytał dlaczego komentów nie ma w dziennku... compi? ...bo nie było by dziennika... :big tongue: , a tak i ja czasem mogę sobie popisać.

jak na razie przemawiaja do mnie oszczędności związane z tą cholerną cinką rurką... cyrkulacja .. ciągłe grzanie i mieszanie niewykorzystywanej wody to marnotrawstwo ..i . ... strata kasy.

ten pochłaniacz do bąków nie przemawia do mnie.. za dużo roboty w porównaniu do otworzenia okna ( poddasze ) 

z innej beczki - gwoździe stalowe.... cena: 1,10 zł/szt ( przynajmniej takie dziś znalazłem ) kotwa 0,50 zł/szt ...

z tym postanowieniem noworocznym... no uzupełnimy, ale nie zaraz 5 stycznia.... miejcie litość... :big grin: 


.. i wiecie co.. wraca we mnie uczucie iz grzejnik przy piecu na groch jest chyba lepszy.... wyższa temperatura.... bez mieszacza...duzo niższe koszty początkowe (przed wylewkami ).. a tak naprawdę to zastanawiam się po jaka cholerę grzać wode do temp 75 oC a później ją chłodzić do ok. 30oC... żeby podłoga mnie nie parzyła ? .... z tym ogrzewaniem mam zgryz bo musze się na coś zdecydować.... ( wiem jak rozchodzi się ciepło... wiem mniej więcej co i jak ) .. pozostaje tak naprawdę pytanie : na czym mi zależy? ...a tego [email protected]#$ nie wiem... 
chyba czas na naradę z mędrcami spod tater... :yes:

----------


## Jarek.P

> jak na razie przemawiaja do mnie oszczędności związane z tą cholerną cinką rurką... cyrkulacja .. ciągłe grzanie i mieszanie niewykorzystywanej wody to marnotrawstwo ..i . ... strata kasy.


Rurkę do recyrkulacji zrób. Koszt żaden, a będzie. Korzystać z niej nie musisz, na początek nawet pompy nie musisz kupować, po prostu rurkę zakończysz korkiem. A kiedyś, jak już wygrasz w totka, spłacisz kredyty i tak dalej - zawsze będzie można ją domontować. Bez rurki to by już nie było możliwe...

J.

----------


## netbet

wiem.. wiem.. tą rurkę trza dołozyć, ba nawet jest to konieczne!

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Na wstepie dziękuję b2211 i NETbetowi za słowa uznania które należą  się każdemu kto tu pisuje a zwłaszcza także szanownym naszym kolegom Compi i Jarkowi.P. 
Każdy z nas ma tylko klawiaturę za oręż a już nam się udało przestrzec NETbeta złą kolejnością prac wykończeniowych. Wygrana bitwa nie oznacza wygranej wojny  bo to bój z bardzo hardą i upartą ,,sztuką''.
Teraz proponuję podpowiadać NETbetowi czego mógłby chcieć, a co mu jest zbędne w ogrzewaniu domu.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

..ja tem wiem czego chcę: ma być ciepło! ...z czy z kalfiora.. czy z podłogi.... ??
nie zapominajmy iz w planach jest kominek ..tak marnie ok 14kw...na "dogrzewać" wraz z dgp chatę....
nie po to sie nakombinowałem z kominem aby teraz z niego zrezygnować! ( wiem - kotłownia w salonie.. ciągłe dokładanie drewna....z tego mnie nie wyleczycie )

----------


## netbet

..a tak z innej beczki - innego komenta: po co ci w styro te rzeźbione kanały? ( przy ocieplaniu poddasza styro )

----------


## compi

> kiedys ktos zapytał dlaczego komentów nie ma w dziennku... compi? ...bo nie było by dziennika..., a tak i ja czasem mogę sobie popisać.


Nie kumam tego.

Do podłogówki niestety groszek wysokotemperaturowy niestety  jakoś nie pasuje. Chociaż nie jest powiedziane, że się nie da. Jeszcze niedawno miałem mieć w sypialniach kalafiory. Teraz wiem, że nie będę komplikował i dam wszędzie tylko podłogówkę pomimo, że laminat na podłodze wyląduje na końcu. Musisz zliczyć jak Ci najlepiej wyjdzie grzanie wody również latem.

----------


## netbet

..do działu "ogrzewanie" jeszcze nie doszedłem...wiec mam lekki niedobór wiedzy... ale jeszcze nie odczuwam potrzeby jej zassania.

z ciepła wodą jak to jest latem - zielonego pojęcia nie mam.. pierwszy raz buduję dom.. jestem mieszczuchem z wielkiej płyty, ale jakaś moc pcha mnie w objęcia natury..

a to nie ty chciałeś aby komenty były w dzienniku.? eee... :cool:

----------


## Jarek.P

> ..a tak z innej beczki - innego komenta: po co ci w styro te rzeźbione kanały? ( przy ocieplaniu poddasza styro )


Ale gdzie, co, komu? Mi? U mnie na poddaszu styro tylko na podłodze leży, a w kanałach w nim rurska do CO idą. O ile to o mnie Ci chodzi...

J.

----------


## netbet

> Na wstepie ...kolegom Compi i Jarkowi.P. 
> Każdy z nas ma.. oręż a już nam się udało przestrzec NETbeta.... złą....Wygrana bitwa nie oznacza wygranej wojny  bo to bój z bardzo hardą i upartą ,,sztuką''.
> 
> .


*Ciemna Strona Mocy*:
NETbet

*Rycerze Jedi*:
tomraider
Jarek.P
compi

----------


## compi

Teraz dopiero zobaczyłem ten kominek z płaszczem wodnym w Twoich planach. Jakaś alternatywa więc jest. Z komentarzami w Twoim dzienniku zapędziłem się, faktycznie. Składam to na karb pisania na małym netbooku. Mały ekran i nie sprawdzam gdzie teksty wklejam. PC-ta modzież w domu opanowała. Co do styro na poddaszu. Spotkałem opinie o utlenianiu się po kilku latach pod wpływem temperatury. podobno twarda wełna, a nie z rolki i problem opadania znika.

----------


## BasH

Ja jestem po lekturze pewnego dworskiego dziennika i zasiał mi w głowie przepływki. Nie wiem ile tak w codziennym użytkowaniu ogrzewacze przepływowe ciągną po złotówkach, ale z doświadczenia (mieszkam 6 lat w domku i jestem głównym palaczem w piecu  :smile:  ) że latem codzienne przepalanie drewnem na wodę bywa upiardliwe.
Ktoś powie, że mam kiepski zasobnik, kiepską izolację itp...
Jest inna przyczyna. Cyrkulacja grawitacyjna (!) potrafi z 150 litrowego, średnionaładowanego zasobnika mocno wychłodzić wodę nawet przez noc, a rano mycie klejnotów w chłodnej wodzie bywa przyjemne chyba tylko dla kaczek...

Projekt robiłem także pod kątem maksymalnego zbliżenia łazienek do kotłowni, mam dosłownie może po trzy metry rury w dolnej i górnej łazience od zasobnika do punktów poboru, 



cyrkulacji NIE ZAMIERZAM robić.
Profilaktycznie doprowadzę 230V pod umywalki... Na słabą przepływkę do umywalek wystarczy. Tak w razie czego.

----------


## compi

> J
> cyrkulacji NIE ZAMIERZAM robić.
> Profilaktycznie doprowadzę 230V pod umywalki... Na słabą przepływkę do umywalek wystarczy. Tak w razie czego.


Cyrkulacji nie rób. Słuszna decyzja. Jak jednak chcesz zasilanie baterii w umywalce połączyć z zasobnikiem i równocześnie z podgrzewaczem?

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Założenia do pisania o ogrzewaniu:
1.Od systemu ogrzewania  w domu chcemy ( orientacyjnie) :
- od listopada do lutego ( mrozy)  w dzień stale jakieś 21-22C  , nocą 20-21C.
- wrzesień-październik, marzec-kwiecień ( zimne wieczory) : wieczorem 22-23C w łazience .
- maj-sierpień : żeby nam nic w instalacji nie rdzewiało.
2.NETbet nie ma gazu i rachubę wchodzi kocioł na węgiel ( groszek) z podajnikiem.
3.Intalacja ma być prosta i możliwie tania, do samoróbnego wykonania.
4.Możliwe są przerwy w dostawie prądu, więc potrzebne są obiegi grawitacyjne oraz     przewidujemy czasowe dogrzewanie kominkiem .
5.CWU w lecie będzie grzał prądem.
NETbet  potwierdż  lub zmień założenia inaczej nikt Ci nie jest w stanie skutecznie coś doradzić.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomraider

> ..a tak z innej beczki - innego komenta: po co ci w styro te rzeźbione kanały? ( przy ocieplaniu poddasza styro )


to na razie koncepcja. Wepchnięta w taki kanał zrolowana wełna uelastyczni i uszczelni połączenie płyty styro i krokwi (zamiast pianki którą użył inny forumowicz) .

----------


## tomraider

> Cyrkulacji nie rób. Słuszna decyzja. Jak jednak chcesz zasilanie baterii w umywalce połączyć z zasobnikiem i równocześnie z podgrzewaczem?


Są gotowe ogrzewacze przepływowe dogrzewające ciepłą wodę , wstawiamy szeregowo.

----------


## netbet

1.Od systemu ogrzewania  w domu chcemy ( orientacyjnie) :
- od listopada do lutego ( mrozy)  w dzień stale jakieś 21-22C  , nocą 20-21C.- *TAK*
- wrzesień-październik, marzec-kwiecień ( zimne wieczory) : wieczorem 22-23C w łazience . -* TAK*
- maj-sierpień : żeby nam nic w instalacji nie rdzewiało. - *TAK*
2.NETbet nie ma gazu i rachubę wchodzi kocioł na węgiel ( groszek) z podajnikiem. -* TAK*..ale z tym podajnikiem też chyba nie jest tak wesoło ( ekonomiczne spalanie węgla kamiennego? )
3.Intalacja ma być prosta i możliwie tania, do samoróbnego wykonania. - *TAK*
4.Możliwe są przerwy w dostawie prądu, więc potrzebne są obiegi grawitacyjne oraz przewidujemy czasowe dogrzewanie kominkiem .- *TAK* z nastawieniem się na pierwszy rok TYLKO na kominek
5.CWU w lecie będzie grzał prądem....*a pieca niemożna do tego zaprząc?*... znaczy pewnie chodzi  tem zasilania i powrotu..?
NETbet

----------


## compi

> z innej beczki - gwoździe stalowe.... cena: 1,10 zł/szt ( przynajmniej takie dziś znalazłem ) kotwa 0,50 zł/szt ...


Chyba nie o tym samym gadamy http://www.zamocowania.pl/kolki_meta...o_wbijania.php

----------


## netbet

..nie no... "zamocowanych" znamy... tam fakt - jest w miarę...to ceny z łodzi ..tak na szybko ... markopol.pl

----------


## compi

To gdzie ta cena 1,10/szt. U złotnika?

----------


## tomraider

Wszysko można ,ludzie wysłali roboty na Marsa, ale NASA  ma trochę więcej kasy nie?
Podajniki są ok. Jak chcesz palić kominkiem to tylko z płaszczem wodnym, i koniecznie węglem bo jak drewnem to potrzebujesz co parę godzin palacza. Pomijając fakt że zrobisz sobie kotłownie z salonu to musisz się liczyć z faktem że kominek mają małą skuteczność w ogrzewaniu raczej niestabilnie pracują , nie ma wersji z podajnikiem, nie da się sterować nadążnie powietrzem do spalania. Większość wad kominka można zniwelować używając bufora , do tego rozwiązania zamierzam Cię stopniowo przekonywać bo jest ono bardzo dobre także do grzania wody w lecie. Bufor ma potężną jedną wadę niestety kużwa jest drogi. 
Pozdrawiam
PS. przeczytałeś cały wątek o ekonomicznym spalaniu węgla kamiennego, naprawdę ? no, no. szacun

----------


## BasH

> 4.Możliwe są przerwy w dostawie prądu, więc potrzebne są obiegi grawitacyjne oraz przewidujemy czasowe dogrzewanie kominkiem .- *TAK* z nastawieniem się na pierwszy rok TYLKO na kominek
> 5.CWU w lecie będzie grzał prądem....*a pieca niemożna do tego zaprząc?*... znaczy pewnie chodzi  tem zasilania i powrotu..?
> NETbet


4. Ja do pieca na paliwo stałe będę miał UPS do zasilenia pompy obiegowej (musi być z dobrym sinusem - inaczej pompa burczy i może się sypnąć). Mam zwyczaj palenia z podkładaniem co 2 godzinki łopatki miału (a nie ładowania do pełna - nieekonomicznie), więc w razie padu zasilania do wyczerpania upsa zdążę wygasić piec.

5. Zawór czterodrożny zamykasz na 0 i jedziesz piecem małym obiegiem szyszkami, chrustem i papierem od prezentów dla dziecioka.

----------


## netbet

to cena zaczerpnięta z łódzkiej hurtowni... dramat...nie wiem skąd oni te ceny biorą? byłem - widziałem - słyszałem - nie kupiłem.
za to wiertła SDS plus... chińczaki... 3,20 zł/szt.... takie samo wiertło w chinach kosztuje 1,30 zł/szt :yes:

----------


## BetaGreta

Ja tak na szybciutko chciałam podziękować za życzenia i zostawić swoje na Nowy Rok. Pomyślności, a przede wszystkim zdrowia i przeprowadzki  :smile:

----------


## BasH

> za to wiertła SDS plus... chińczaki... 3,20 zł/szt....


Nieplastelina szóstka nieesdeedowa powinna kosztować przynajmniej dyszkę - tańszych się boję : )   (ale ja wierce czasem setki dziur pod koryta...)

----------


## netbet

> Nieplastelina szóstka nieesdeedowa powinna kosztować przynajmniej dyszkę - tańszych się boję : )   (ale ja wierce czasem setki dziur pod koryta...)


niepastelinowa szóstka sds'owa płacona była ostatnio po 18 zyla....zwała sie makita i dewalt i była 4x... i padła ..wiec.. popróbujemy tych tańszych...

----------


## BasH

Z czuciem dociskaj bo po rozgrzaniu niektóre tańsze składają się jak plastelinka - próbowałem kiedyś...

----------


## netbet

..a po jasną cholerę DOCISKAĆ młotek sds'a?... może za krótko nim pracuję, ale chyba lepiej działa "lekko" dopychany ....

----------


## Inż.

Widzę, że rozmowa rozpaliła się niemal do czerwoności... Więc dorzucę parę kwestii co do C.O.
Jeżeli chodzi o piece z podajnikami, mają wadę: ograniczają spektrum stosowanego paliwa, z reguły do jednego, co nie przekłada się na mniejsze koszty utrzymania tego źródła. Po drugie, jakoś paliwa, a co za tym idzie chęć zaoszczędzenia na tym i w końcu dochodzimy do tego że o awarię nie łatwo... Jeśli chodzi o sterowanie podmuchu to praktycznie nie ma teraz problemu zainstalować nawiew na którymkolwiek piecu. Sprawa sterowania nadmuchem także nie jest taka prosta, bo przy nominalnej mocy wszystko działa jak trzeba, problem jest przy macach rzędu 20-30% mocy, bo tutaj często sam wentylator ma zbyt duży prześwit i dostarcza za dużo "lewego" powietrza... co przykłada się na większe spalanie... Myślę, że nie padło najważniejsze pytanie w kwestii decyzji: podłogówka czy grzejniki? Jaki jest charakter życia domowników? Czy często na długo nie są obecni w domu... Czy w większości pomieszczeń będą kafelki? A co z zimnymi kafelkami w lato, chyba to też nie jest komfortowe? Poza tym Netbet powiedź z jakiego domu pochodzisz, oczywiście z grzejnikami czy podłogówką i czy był to jakiś problem w czasie użytkowania lub komfortu :smile: 
Pozdro

----------


## BasH

Pewnie, że tak... Ja swoim po uwierceniu kilku otworów w suficie chyba być się wykończył : ) Diabelska maszyna : )

----------


## netbet

> ...w suficie chyba być się wykończył : )


Bash....nie pij tyle...lierkuff i gratykuff nie trzymasz :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Poza tym Netbet powiedź z jakiego domu pochodzisz, oczywiście z grzejnikami czy podłogówką i czy był to jakiś problem w czasie użytkowania lub komfortu
> Pozdro


z pochodzeniem ..mogę poszukać.. głębiej niż rodzina prababki. :big grin: 

a tak na poważnie...z podłogówka nie miałem NIGDY do czynienia ... jestem kaloryfer z wielkiej płyty, gdzie jest CIEPŁO.... i tego samego oczekuję od chałupy...

*inż.*- czujny! chwała i ordery ci za to!

----------


## BasH

Podłogówka ma to do siebie, że długo się rozgrzewa i długo stygnie. Ja robię ją pod płytkami na korytarzu parterowym w centrum domu - taki akumulator ciepła w wylewce po wygaśnięciu pieca. Reszta domu na kalafiorach.

----------


## majki

> 1.Od systemu ogrzewania w domu chcemy ( orientacyjnie) :
> - od listopada do lutego ( mrozy) w dzień stale jakieś 21-22C , nocą 20-21C.- *TAK*
> - wrzesień-październik, marzec-kwiecień ( zimne wieczory) : wieczorem 22-23C w łazience . -* TAK*
> - maj-sierpień : żeby nam nic w instalacji nie rdzewiało. - *TAK*
> 2.NETbet nie ma gazu i rachubę wchodzi kocioł na węgiel ( groszek) z podajnikiem. -* TAK*..ale z tym podajnikiem też chyba nie jest tak wesoło ( ekonomiczne spalanie węgla kamiennego? ) 
> 3.Intalacja ma być prosta i możliwie tania, do samoróbnego wykonania. - *TAK*
> 4.Możliwe są przerwy w dostawie prądu, więc potrzebne są obiegi grawitacyjne oraz przewidujemy czasowe dogrzewanie kominkiem .- *TAK* z nastawieniem się na pierwszy rok TYLKO na kominek
> 5.CWU w lecie będzie grzał prądem....*a pieca niemożna do tego zaprząc?*... znaczy pewnie chodzi tem zasilania i powrotu..?
> NETbet


Co prawda sam mam gaz i kocioł stałopalny  w którym przepalam tylko drzewem, ale w poprzedną zimę, jak dogrzewałem dom do temperatury około 15 stopni to kupowałem węgiel i nosiłem do domu ... wszędzie pył, brud, choć umiejscowienie mojej kotłowni nie jest super ( w środku domu w sumie ... )
Nie pamiętam jak Ty masz kotłownie, gdzies zaraz przy wejściu ? To pewno lepiej = czyściej, ale zawsze musisz dołożyc do pieca i nanieść węgla ...
Moja konkluzja - nie chciałbym ekogroszku ...
Luźny pomysł :
- prąd - dobrze ocieplasz dom, robisz mocno energooszczędny, 2 taryfy, maty grzejne w podłodze, czy grzejniki akumulacyjne ...  ProStaś grzeje tylko prądem z naszej grupy, moze pogadaj jak to wychodzi ...
- węgiel ? - ok, ale tak jak Piczman - zwykły kociołek, bufor ciepła, palisz raz na 2-3 dni w opór, grzejesz wode w buforze, potem ona przez mieszacz grzeje podłogówkę. Ale tu też ocieplenie musi być spore ...
Kwestia braku prądu, to albo UPS, automatyczny generator, albo tak jak piszesz kominek z DGP ( albo wpięty do reku - chyba lepiej ), albo telefon do kolegi ...  :wink: 
To takie moje luźne laickie gdybanie  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## BasH

> Sprawa sterowania nadmuchem także nie jest taka prosta, bo przy nominalnej mocy wszystko działa jak trzeba, problem jest przy macach rzędu 20-30% mocy, bo tutaj często sam wentylator ma zbyt duży prześwit i dostarcza za dużo "lewego" powietrza... co przykłada się na większe spalanie...


Obecnie stosowanie wentylatory (zmieniłem na taki z 2 lata wstecz) mają wbudowaną przesłonę, która odchyla się w czasie dmuchania (regulacja grawitacyjna nakrętkami  :smile:  ) a domyka w czasie niedmuchania. Zatem "lewe" powietrze zasysane przez wentylator jest marginalną sprawą.

----------


## majki

> Obecnie stosowanie wentylatory (zmieniłem na taki z 2 lata wstecz) mają wbudowaną przesłonę, która odchyla się w czasie dmuchania (regulacja grawitacyjna nakrętkami  ) a domyka w czasie niedmuchania. Zatem "lewe" powietrze zasysane przez wentylator jest marginalną sprawą.


... a czasem to lewe powietrze jest niezbędne ... Np. przy paleniu drzewem. Mam tak ustawiony wentylator, że pracuje zawsze, nawet na najmniejszych obrotach. Wtedy piec nie "smołuje", spala czysto drzewo, do samego końca. I wbrew pozorom, nie oznacza to spalania szybszego wkładu.
Kurcze, zanim na to wpadłem ( znalazłem gdzieś na forach o paleniu drzewem ) minęło kilka miesięcy ...

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## BasH

"Lewe" i tak jest zasysane nieszczelnościami przewidzianymi przez producenta kotła (drzwiczki popielnika). Kwestia ustawień sterownika pod konkretne paliwo (drewno, miał, groszek, ...) to ... zupełnie inna sprawa i kwestia doświadczenia : )

----------


## majki

> "Lewe" i tak jest zasysane nieszczelnościami przewidzianymi przez producenta kotła (drzwiczki popielnika). Kwestia ustawień sterownika pod konkretne paliwo (drewno, miał, groszek, ...) to ... zupełnie inna sprawa i kwestia doświadczenia : )


To na pewno zależy od kotła, ja bym miał problem bo mam całkowice szczelny.
Jak kiedys paliłem tak, ze dmuchawa była gdzieś ustawiona na "30" to kocioł dochodził do temperatury zadanej momentalnie i się "odcinał". I masakra ....
Jak zaglądałem to po ścianach komory załadowczej leciała smoła, normalnie bym mógł drogę koło siebie zaklejać  :wink: 
Teraz sucho, tylko regularne czyszczenie z sadzy której zawsze troche się zbiera ...

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## BasH

Miałem kiedyś pomysł, aby doszczelinić kocioł sznurami azbestowymi, ale producent kotła ostrzegał właśnie przed takimi efektami, o których piszesz. Paląc otrzymuję przeregulowanie góra +2,3 stopnie + suchy wewnątrz piec

----------


## tomraider

Sorry ale muszę to napisać : Majki i BasH  , ludzie co wy piszeta???????  Przecież właśnie się chwalicie że marnujecie swój opał. Powietrze to w 80% azot który TYLKO WYCHŁADZA paleniska waszych kotłów, im mniej powietrza  użytego w procesie spalania tym strata kominowa jest mniejsza. Zmieńcie sposób palenia, a dmuchawy przestaną być potrzebne. Wszystko co trzeba wiedzieć o procesie spalania napisał Last Rico w wątku ekonomiczne spalanie węgla kamiennego , moi zdaniem to najlepszy  wątek z wszystkich na tym forum , spis treści http://juzef.idl.pl/pub/ekonomiczne-spalanie-spis.html
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Inż.

Jeśli chodzi o C.O.  to zacząć trzeba oczywiście od ocieplenia a później rozmawiać o źródle ciepła... bo zapotrzebowanie i potrzeby użytkownika decydują o wyglądzie ostatecznym... jestem zwolennikiem wielu źródeł, ale też z jakimś umiarem, najlepiej dwa, trzy to przesada, ale kto bogatemu zabroni... jeśli chodzi o ogrzewanie elektryczne mam pytanie: co będzie jak zimy dowalą jak ostatnio na śląsku?, gdzie ludzie odcięci byli po 2 tygodnie od sieci, a nikt z nich nie mówił o tym, że zimno, tylko że lodówka nie chodzi :smile:  więc na pewno ogrzewanie podłogowe - tak - ale jako uzupełnienie, główne źródło musi być uniwersalne... do napędzania pompy potrzeba mniej energii niż do grzałek... Najlepszym sposobem magazynowania ciepła jest dobrze zaizolowany bufor z wodą... więc takie rozwiązanie daje wiele możliwości.... bo jest gdzie wywalić nadmiar ciepła, gdy pali się w piecu, a dom już nie potrzebuje.... poza tym jeśli chodzi o komfort to w sypialniach lepiej odbiera się grzejniki... bo ja lubię jak jest 18-19 st. C, i wtedy rozgrzewam atmosferę inaczej :big grin:  ale to Netbet będzie wybierał i budował...

----------


## BasH

Nie narzekam na ilość zużytego rocznie paliwa, naprawdę...

Tomraider: dmuchawa ma na celu rozpędzić opał przy starcie, a potem tylko krótkie przedmuchy na usunięcie nadmiaru gazu, który mógłby przy mocnym samozapłonie uszkodzić piec, a nie dmuchać bez opamiętania cały czas - służy generalnie tylko dojściu do zadanej temperatury. PEWNA ilość tlenu do procesu spalania ( Z DEFINICJI) jest konieczna. Tego nie zmienisz. Po latach palenia i dochodzenia do doświadczenia wiem po spiekach i wyciąganych z pieca resztkach czego mu trzeba : ) Ma być tylko drobniutki pyłek i 2,5-3 tony miału na rok (obecnie)

----------


## majki

> Sorry ale muszę to napisać : Majki i BasH , ludzie co wy piszeta??????? Przecież właśnie się chwalicie że marnujecie swój opał. Powietrze to w 80% azot który TYLKO WYCHŁADZA paleniska waszych kotłów, im mniej powietrza użytego w procesie spalania tym strata kominowa jest mniejsza. Zmieńcie sposób palenia, a dmuchawy przestaną być potrzebne. Wszystko co trzeba wiedzieć o procesie spalania napisał Last Rico w wątku ekonomiczne spalanie węgla kamiennego , moi zdaniem to najlepszy wątek z wszystkich na tym forum , spis treści http://juzef.idl.pl/pub/ekonomiczne-spalanie-spis.html
> Pozdrawiam.


Sorry ale musze to napisać : nie czytasz co ja piszę  :wink:   :smile: 
Ja palę DRZEWEM. Wątek o ekonomicznym spalaniu WĘGLA znam i czytam regularnie. A palenie drzewem to zupełnie co innego ...
Zreszta pisałem, ze palę z dmuchawą ustawioną na miniumu, czyli tak jak piszesz, mam jak najmniej powietrza by nie wychładzac paleniska ale na tyle dużo, zeby piec na drzewie palił się ciągle i nie smołował ...

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## tomraider

> ,,, Po latach palenia i dochodzenia do doświadczenia wiem


 a jaki ja mam interes Cię wprowadzać w błąd, poprostu poczytaj wskazany wątek, a napewno nie pożałujesz.

----------


## BasH

Próbowałem do niego kiedyś podejść, ale przy 200 podstronach...
Wrzuciłem do zakładek i poczytam od dechy do dechy. Wchodzisz mi na ambicję : ) To dobrze. pozdr

----------


## tomraider

Majki sorry.

----------


## tomraider

> Próbowałem do niego kiedyś podejść, ale przy 200 podstronach...
> Wrzuciłem do zakładek i poczytam od dechy do dechy. Wchodzisz mi na ambicję : ) To dobrze. pozdr


Nie zapominaj, jestem Twoim fanem.... a fanów się szanuje,nie?

----------


## amalfi

Cześć. Zupełnie sie nie znam na tym, o czym piszecie, ale mam dość szukania budowy Netbeta po forum i przyszlam tu w celu subskrypcji wątku.  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> Cześć. Zupełnie sie nie znam na tym, o czym piszecie, ale mam dość szukania budowy Netbeta po forum i przyszlam tu w celu subskrypcji wątku.


...znaczy zaginął z akcji :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Po latach palenia i dochodzenia do doświadczenia wiem po spiekach i wyciąganych z pieca resztkach czego mu trzeba : ) Ma być tylko drobniutki pyłek i 2,5-3 tony miału na rok (obecnie)


.no to weź no jeszcze skrobnij coś o piecu i powierzchni ogrzewanej...bom ciekaw!

i takie jeszcze jedno pytanie do all ... jak to jest palić w piecach bez podajnika? czyli takie dorzucanie węgla ..co ile?

----------


## b2211

> Cześć. Zupełnie sie nie znam na tym, o czym piszecie, ale mam dość szukania budowy Netbeta po forum i przyszlam tu w celu subskrypcji wątku.


Jednak mam rację poganiając Netbeta z tym uzupełnieniem dziennika, z informacji wynika iż lobby *dewlopersko - budowlane* w końcu wzięło się za jego dziennik  :sad:  tymi wpisami tylko udowadnia iż jest możliwe zbudowanie samemu domu a jak już nie samemu cały dom to chociaż część prac można wykonać bez udziału fachowców. No cóż miejmy nadzieję iż redakcja się nie podda i nie ulegnie temu wpływowemu lobby  :smile:  
Pzdr dla Majkiego jego dziennik był jako pierwszy który przeczytałem a którym zamierzam się sugerować podczas budowy własnego domku

----------


## b2211

Jeszcze jedno Netbet trochę poczytałem i popytałem o piecach wrodzona ciekawość zamierzam podobnie jak ty mieć kominek z DPG na pewno grawitacyjny (może o tym wcześniej pisałeś ale jestem dopiero na 11 str komentarzy do twojego wątku i nadrabiam zaległości) z uwagi iż jest tańszy w wykonaniu i eksploatacji oraz nie hałasuje, do tego piec z podajnikiem tłokowym na miał i ekogroszek (dla mnie miał będzie głównym paliwem) do tego ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu (i tu się zastanowię na tym czy kupię plan za 300zł czy sam rozrysuję całość) też myślałem o połączeniu z grzejnikami ale mam opinię tych co zrobili sobie w niektórych pomieszczeniach podłogowe i na drugi raz zrobią tak na całości. Do tego oczywiście podłoga w pokojach i salonie drewniana innej sobie nie wyobrażam szczególnie latem. Podajnik tłokowy a nie ślimakowy dlatego iż cechuje się podobno mniejszą awaryjnością szczególnie jeżeli chodzi o miał będzie wg mnie miało rację bytu (szuflada). Reasumując będą  dwa źródła ciepła w przypadku awarii CO zostanie kominek z DPG.

----------


## BasH

> .no to weź no jeszcze skrobnij coś o piecu i powierzchni ogrzewanej...bom ciekaw! i takie jeszcze jedno pytanie do all ... jak to jest palić w piecach bez podajnika? czyli takie dorzucanie węgla ..co ile?


Pow. grzana +-130 m^2, nie mierzyłem, ale tak na oko wychodzi. Piec 38 kW (!), przewymiarowany jak na chwilę obecną, bo był zakładany w 1999, jak jeszcze nie było styro na ścianach i okien PVC. 
Ściany 1,5 supo z pustką pow. + 8 styro; nad piętrem 20 wełny.

Do tej pory paliłem małymi porcjami paliwa zapalanego od góry (ale z powietrzem ciągniętym od dołu, z popielnika), rano załadunek z ew. czyszczeniem, o 15 mały załadunek, o 22 dosyp na noc.
Dmuchawa odpalana przy porannym starcie kotła do rozpalenia luźno wrzuconych kromek drewna od żaru z poprzedniego dnia, rozgrzanie komina i pieca, po 15 minutach wsyp 2, 3 szufelek węgla (z 10-12 kg), o 15 wrzucam kilka kromek drewna, wieczorem powtórka z rana. Wagi dla obecnych temperatur (-10) dają pewną średnią na sezon miałowy - październik-koniec marca. Reszta roku przepalane zwykle drewnem.

Dziś testuję jakość spalania sposobem z podanego przez tomraider'a linku przy doszczelnionym popielniku i podawaniem powietrza górnego. 

Podstawa dobrego palenia to płynna praca pieca - nie zero-jedynkowa, gaszenie, rozpalanie na maxa, tylko utrzymywanie stałej temperatury. Bardzo rzadko muszę podpalać paliwo - zapala się od starego, a więc cały czas mam żar w piecu.

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Dziś chcę napisać o CIĄGLOŚCI  IZOLACJI , zasadę którą żeby dobrze  stosować trzeba najpierw zrozumieć. Są dwa sposoby  ,,zobaczyć,, jak ciągłość izolacji wygląda w naszym budowanym domu:
-pierwszy to oczywiście projekt domu, zwłaszcza rysunki przekroi, ale czasem , jak mój , jest niedokładny czy wręcz  ma w tym temacie  błędy.
- drugi to wyobrażnia, opis metody ( dom na etapie wykonywania izolacji):
Wyobrażamy sobie że nasz dom ma już wykonane izolacje zewnętrzne wszystkich ścian i wewnętrzne skosów (połaci dachu) i sufitu podasza.
Zamykamy oczy i w wyobrażni ,,patrzymy ‘’ na nasz dom z góry  trochę z boku, 
i nagle ,, znikają wszystkie ściany, stropy, wieńce, wszystkie elementy drewniane   dachu (czasem ze względu na konstrukcję i szparę wentylacji deskowania nie ,, znika'' murłata), słowem zostają : okna ,drzwi i cała izolacja ze styropianu i wełny. Teraz ,,przyglądamy jak się łączą poszczególne płaszczyzny izolacji, czy aby na pewno łączą ze sobą?, nie może być przerw czy szpar  bo tam tworzą się mostki termiczne mogące skończyć się ucieczką ciepła i wyziębianiem np. ścian i powstawaniem tam grzyba czy pleśni.
NETbet już wiesz że dobrze zrobiłeś przewidując na wierzchu ściany szczytowej 12 cm styropianu, ale czy pamiętasz o styropianie na tym małym trójkącie u samej góry ściany szczytowej , powyżej izolacji sufitu poddasza, który trzeba zaizolować 12cm styro  TAKŻE OD WEWNĄTRZ !!!!!!!!!!!.
Po co?  By połączyć izolację góry ściany szczytowej i sufitu poddasza. 
Zastosuj drugą metodę z wyobrażnią a na pewno uwierzysz.
Pozdrawiam.
PS. zalączam rysunek przedstawiający typowy błąd w sztuce, widok ,wewnątrz poddasza, na wprost ściany szczytowej, na czerwono są obszary możliwego zawilgocenia ściany dla przypadku kiedy muruje się ścianę szczytową aż do deskowania i nie ociepla ,,małego szarego trójkąta” nad sufitem.

----------


## amstrong89

BasH- żeby zatrzymać uciekające ciepło z CWU do instalacki mocuję się zawory klapkowe, albo grzybkowe. Zatrzymują one ruch wody ze zbiornika do Instalacji. Ja mam tak zrobione. Zbiornik 150l jak nagrzeje do 60C to trzyma 5 dni bez ciągnięcia. Normalnie to tak 2,5 dnia bo przez noc miesza się woda w zbiorniku ciepła z zimną i maleje stopniowo.
Moja opinia odnośnie eko spalania w piecu:
Mam Kostrzewe 200Ceramik pale drzewem i węglem(jak mi się podoba:) bez podajnika(węgiel orzech)
Przy niskich temperaturach na zewnątrz ciąg jest aż za duży więc muszę regulować przepustnicą wentylatora żeby nie było lewego powietrza. Przy drzewie przepustnica jest otwarta bo wolno się pali a przy węglu przymknięta żeby użyskac eko spalanie. Piec ma wkład ceramiczny i gazy(palne) które powstają przy spalaniu opału są "utylizowane w piecu". Wszystko zalezy od tego czym się pali. Znam takich de...i którzy palą drzewem niesezonowanym. Węgiel jest dobry na wysokie mrozy a w cieplejsze dni polecam drewno - sosenka.
Ja na twoim miejscu Netbet nie robiłbym sobie kotłowni z salonu. Kominek trzeba czyścić a jeżeli spadnie ci kawałek popiołu na dywan:bash:(lady się nieco zdenerwuje). Według mnie kominek służy do stworzenia miłej atmosfery w domu a nie grzania .Porządny kocioł z pompami i obowiązkowo z możliwością grzania grawitacyjnego. Ja osobiście nie polecam grzania tylko grawitacyjnie(dyskoteka rurowa, stuka i stuka aż spać nie można)  Jak chcesz mieć bardzo szybko ciepło w chałupie to zastosuj grzejniki.Podajnik to dodatkowe urządzenie które może się popsuć( ma prawo) i w tedy kicha z paleniem musisz ładować ręcznie.Ciągnie też prąd. Jak masz dobrze ustawiony piec to ładujesz do niego dużo opału i na 3 godzinki masz spokój. Dodatkowy bufor ciepła(gdześ na forum wyliczyli że to zły pomysł). Dobre urządzenie  żeby nie przegrzać kotła- zabierze nadmiar ciepła i nie trzeba ładować kasy w zawór bezpieczeństwa który tylko doleje nam zimnej wody do pieca marnując energię. Jak zbiornik akumulacyjny jest nagrzany to można go użyć do ogrzewania domu nocą i dnia następnego(nie trza bawić się z rana w palacza)

----------


## BasH

> BasH- żeby zatrzymać uciekające ciepło z CWU do instalacki mocuję się zawory klapkowe, albo grzybkowe.


Pisałem o ucieczce przez cyrkulację CWU grawitacyjnie. Ale fakt faktem, że jak mam otwarty duży obieg tj. w zimę to duży obieg aktualnie potrafi wyciągnąć ciepło  z zasobnika. Co podsuwa mi pewien pomysł:




> Dodatkowy bufor ciepła(gdześ na forum wyliczyli że to zły pomysł). Dobre urządzenie  żeby nie przegrzać kotła- zabierze nadmiar ciepła i nie trzeba ładować kasy w zawór bezpieczeństwa który tylko doleje nam zimnej wody do pieca marnując energię. Jak zbiornik akumulacyjny jest nagrzany to można go użyć do ogrzewania domu nocą i dnia następnego(nie trza bawić się z rana w palacza)



No właśnie - a może duży zasobnik warstwowy na CWU i wykorzystywać go do zwiększenia zładu wody w celu ZWIĘKSZENIA bezwładności instalacji i wydłużenia okresów między ładowaniem pieca? (ładujemy dzień wcześniej na noc, rano się spieszę do pracy i nie mam czasu napalić, ale dom mocno się nie wychłodzi dzięki zbuforowanemu ciepłu w zasobniku ciągniętego przez kaloryfery? Ma to sens?



PS: Post nr 1500... Niedługo pobijemy komenty do ekonomicznego spalania węgla...

----------


## tomraider

> Dodatkowy bufor ciepła...... Dobre urządzenie  żeby nie przegrzać kotła- zabierze nadmiar ciepła i nie trzeba ładować kasy w zawór bezpieczeństwa który tylko doleje nam zimnej wody do pieca marnując energię. Jak zbiornik akumulacyjny jest nagrzany to można go użyć do ogrzewania domu nocą i dnia następnego(nie trza bawić się z rana w palacza)


Witam.
Przypominam próbujemy pomóc właścicielowi koment NETbetowi. Rady ,jeśli ktoś raczy, dostosowujemy rady do kryteriów zatwierdzonych przez NETbeta w poscie #  1461. 
Chłop wynajmuje mieszkanie, jak najszybciej chce zamieszkać we własnym domu. W pierwszym roku kasy starczy mu na kominek z płaszczem wodnym. Chce samoróbnie, prosto i TANIO  zbudować C.O. by po jakimś czasie podłączyć do niego kocioł na węgiel ( pewnie z podajnikiem).
Amstrong 89  bardzo Cię proszę nie pisz już więcej że można mając bufor nie ładować kasy w zawór bezpieczeństwa. Jeszcze ktoś Ci uwierzy i będziesz mógł mieć kogoś na sumieniu.  A co jak bufor jest właśnie całkiem naładowany i nie przyjmuje już ciepła a my zaoszczędziliśmy na bezpieczeństwie? BUM?  
Każda otwarta instalacją C.O z kotłem czy kominkiem na paliwo stałe musi być zabezpieczona naczyniem wzbiorczym i zaworem bezpieczeństwa na zasilaniu.Amen. Układy zamknięte z np.wymiennikiem czy sprzęgłem hydraulicznym zabezpieczone zaworem z wężownicą schładzającą nie wchodzą u NETbeta w rachubę bo są DROGIE!!!!.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## majki

> Mam Kostrzewe 200Ceramik pale drzewem i węglem(


Witam w klubie  :smile: 
Ile Ci "ciągnie" na drzewie, jak załadujesz cąłą komorę ? - oczywiście suche, sezonowane, u mnie sosna.

NetBet, sorki za OT  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## netbet

> Witam.
>  rady do kryteriów zatwierdzonych przez NETbeta w poscie #  1461. 
> Chłop wynajmuje mieszkanie, jak najszybciej chce zamieszkać we własnym domu. W pierwszym roku kasy starczy mu na kominek z płaszczem wodnym. Chce samoróbnie, prosto i TANIO  zbudować C.O. by po jakimś czasie podłączyć do niego kocioł na węgiel ( pewnie z podajnikiem).


wszytko się zgadza..poza kominkiem.. nie planuję płaszcza wodnego...nie wiem jak Maja pionowa z kratek.pl , ale kornak FL6 na bank tego nie ma...

co do kominka - ma być pionowy....bo mi się taki podoba  :Smile:

----------


## tomraider

> wszytko się zgadza..poza kominkiem.. nie planuję płaszcza wodnego...nie wiem jak Maja pionowa z kratek.pl , ale kornak FL6 na bank tego nie ma...
> 
> co do kominka - ma być pionowy....bo mi się taki podoba


Bez płaszcza wodnego???????????? No to rozwaliłeś mnie kolego, to po co Ci instalacja wodna C.O ?  myślisz że  ogrzane powietrze bez rur i wentylatorów same rozprowadzi po parterze?  jak niby chcesz grzać w zimie wodęCWU ,  prądem????. Przemyśl  ,najwyrażniej trzeba poprawić założenia. 
pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

poprawiam...podstawowe parametry:
kominek - tak.... ale tylko do ogrzewania...w sezonie "przed grzewczym i lekko po nim )
piec - tak ....ale pewnie jesienią ...pytanie jaki piec?? (nie zakładam że w przyszłą zime pozostanę z samym kominkiem ... rodzaj paliwa - groch )
instalacja otwarta ... wymogi pieca na paliwo stałe.
element grzewczy.... kalafio czy podłogówka?? ..nie wiem...

mączy mnie tracenie energii którą zużyłem do podgrzania wody przez piec ...i wpuszczenia tego o 30oC niżej do obiegu podłogówki....

[email protected]#$ .. nie znam się na tym..znacay wiem że dzwonią , tylko szukam kościła gdzie....

----------


## majki

> mączy mnie tracenie energii którą zużyłem do podgrzania wody przez piec ...i wpuszczenia tego o 30oC niżej do obiegu podłogówki....


Dlatego powinieneś zrobić bufor - gadałeś z Piczmanem jak to u niego funkcjonuje ?
Wtedy puszczasz sobie te 30-35 w podłogówkę i działa tak przy dobrych wiatrach 2-3 dni i znów palisz, dogrzewasz bufor na maxa i tak dalej ...
Bodjaże na naszym spotkaniu "Milek" też opowiadała o tym, ze tak będzie miała ...

A moze zajrzysz do mnie kiedyś, pooglądasz sobie co nieco  :wink:  ?

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## netbet

> A moze zajrzysz do mnie kiedyś, pooglądasz sobie co nieco  ?
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


 a ty tak na serio serio .. bo jak tak to zadzieram kiece i lece.... :cool:

----------


## Inż.

Netbet, są dwie sprawy, które uproszczą Ci życie...
Jeśli chcesz mieć podłogówkę to najrozsądniej połączyć ten temat poprzez bufor (ciekawym tematem jest wykorzystanie bufora C.W.U. jako bezwładnościowego, ale tutaj automatyka i zabezpieczenia, żeby bateria przy zlewie nie poparzyła, poza tym rozłożenie instalacji w stosunku do siebie), jego bezwładność zapewni Ci bezpieczeństwo użytkowania.
A czym będziesz ładował bufor traci na istocie, bo wystarczy go ładować, a zawór mieszający będzie pilnował podłogówkę...
Wtedy do takiego bufora możesz podłączyć wszystko co daje energię przez instalacje wodne (lub grzałki wmontować)...

Jeśli chcesz mieć grzejniki to w pierwszym rzucie potrzebujesz rurki, grzejniki i piec....

Podłogówki bez bufora mają sens przy źródłach ciepła niskotemperaturowych - pompa ciepła, piece gazowe sterowane itd...
Piec na paliwo stałe pomimo wszystko jest uważany za źródło wysokotemperaturowe / średniotemperaturowe... bo aby dobrze działał potrzebuje utrzymywania temp. powyżej ok. 55 st. C, ale to zależy od producenta....
Poza tym zawsze problemem jest zrzut ciepła z takiego pieca jak się w niekontrolowany sposób rozchajcuje...

Powiem jeszcze, że powietrzem ogrzewanym z kominka bez wymuszenia przepływu będzie trudno Ci ogrzać chałupę, jeśli jej jeszcze nie ocieplisz.....
Ale nie jest to niemożliwe.... po prostu będziesz musiał dobrze dawać do kominka... sam jestem ciekaw :smile:

----------


## amstrong89

:rotfl: 
tomraider
Jeżeli masz 1.5 m3 wody w zapasie i jest ona ogrzewana tylko po przekroczeniu np 85C no to wybacz ale chyba jednak nie jest potrzebny zawór bezpieczeństwa. 1,5m3 do 95C- To chyba trza by było z cały dzień palić na max żeby taką temperaturę uzyskać. Ogrzewasz dom i bufor! Zastanów się co piszesz. Poza tym kto rozpala w piecu jak jest bufor nagrzany! :big grin: 
Netbet napisł że chce kominek do palenia a nie do ogrzewania domu - jak tak to zrozumiałem i są to moje rady a nie wskazówki nakazane jak ty to wypisujesz. Napisałem bo może Netbet zmieni zdanie. Moim zdaniem to lepiej grzać w dobrze zaizolowanym domu prądem i dozbierać kasy na dobrą i przemyślaną instalację.
Tomraider Jak chcesz być bardziej dowartościowany niż tylko wytykaniem każdemu błędów i swoich narzuconych sugestii to załóż dziennik budowy swojego domu.

----------


## amstrong89

majki o co chodzi ci z tym ile "ciągnie' ? Przez całą zimę?

Inż. dobrze gada- dać mu wódki :big grin:

----------


## Inż.

gdzie ta wódka? gdzie - zdrówko amstrong89...  :smile:

----------


## tomraider

> tomraider
> Jeżeli masz 1.5 m3 wody w zapasie i jest ona ogrzewana tylko po przekroczeniu np 85C no to wybacz ale chyba jednak nie jest potrzebny zawór bezpieczeństwa.......
> Tomraider Jak chcesz być bardziej dowartościowany niż tylko wytykaniem każdemu błędów i swoich narzuconych sugestii to załóż dziennik budowy swojego domu.


Witam.
Nie musisz się zgadzać i czytać moje poglądy, to wolny kraj , jak NETbet da mi znać że już nie chce to przestanę pojawiać się w jego komentarzach, nie dowartościowuję się bo nie muszę , rada o założeniu dziennika słuszna także dla Ciebie.
Pozdrawiam.
PS. jestem ciekaw czym i jak uzyskujesz 85 C do załadowania bufora?

----------


## majki

> majki o co chodzi ci z tym ile "ciągnie' ? Przez całą zimę?
> 
> Inż. dobrze gada- dać mu wódki


Nie no jeeeeeeesssssooooooo  :wink:  ile ciągnie na jednym załadunku całej komory ... 2-3-5 godzin ?
Bo u mnie n asuchym opale pojadę na jednej komorze przez 2,5-3 h i potem dokładka.

Inż. też moge dać wódki  :smile: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## majki

> a ty tak na serio serio .. bo jak tak to zadzieram kiece i lece....


Namiary znasz, daj tylko dzień wcześniej znać i wpadaj z Dyrektorką  :smile: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## SSN774

Wy o wódzi a ja z kobitą oglądam Ojca Chrzestnego  :big grin:  Tyż bym się napił  :big grin:  Na jutro power do kucia potrzebny  :smile: 

EDIT:

Moja mała podczas oglądania Waszego dziennika dzisiaj  :smile:  Aż ślinka jej poleciała :big grin:

----------


## netbet

cholera - nie pomyślałem o udarze...

no i ... nie wbijam gwoździ a kotwy... te idą w miarę dobrze młotkiem.. 
tak czy siak wbjanie czegokolwiek w sufit jest mało fajne.. :cool:

----------


## netbet

> Witam.
> Nie musisz się zgadzać i czytać moje poglądy, to wolny kraj , jak NETbet da mi znać że już nie chce to przestanę pojawiać się w jego komentarzach, nie dowartościowuję się bo nie muszę , rada o założeniu dziennika słuszna także dla Ciebie.
> Pozdrawiam.


nikogo stąd nie wywalę.. to wolny kraj...a dziennik i komenty nie są moje.. :big grin:  ino Matki Dyrettorki.

im więcej poglądów - tym lepiej... ja zielony jestem - na razie - w kwestii ogrzewania... wiec można mi na razie wszytko zaaplikować i połknę jak ryba kit..

kominek.... płaszcz wodny... kiedyś o tym myślałem, bo spięcie kominka z kotłownią to u nas moment... dwa kawałki rury 2m i jestem w kotłowni... jak na razie brak decyzji o wyborze wkładu...znaczy jest jedna - kominek ma być. no i ma być DGP... ale tylko na piętrze... w kominie jest na to przygotowany jeden kanał.. zaczyna sie w komorze nad wkładem i wyjście będzie miał nad jętkami ... powietrze zrzucane od góry... czy będzie turbina.. nie wiem... jak grawitacja nie popchnie - pewnie będzie...

dlaczego nie myślę intensywnie nad płaszczem wodnym... nie mam przekonania do jego długoletniej bezawaryjnej pracy.. a co będzie jak już zabudowany ślicznie wkład pierdol#$% i zacznie przeciekać? demolować chatę..??

poza tym - chce potraktować komin jako odbiornik ciepła z kominka i nie izolować komory  wkładu wewnątrz a pozwolić nagrzewać się obudowie. czy ma to sens i jak dlugo będę nagrzewał - nie wiem.. pewnie długo...

z tymi wyborami sposobów i rozwiązań to masz rację...musze się w wakacje przeprowadzić do jakiegokolwiek stanu... czy będą wszystkie ściany " na gotowo" czy nie.... czy będzie wszystko skończone - na 100 procków nie.
muszę miec wylewkę... wiec i muszę w niech upchać wszytkie rury... niestety te - od jakie by nie bylo  - ogrzewania też..

nie wiem ile osób ma takie podejście do tematu przeprowadzki "do czegokolwiek" ale męczy mnie już wywalanie kasy na wynajmowanie mieszkania... niby tylko 1,5k , ale przez 4 miesiące MAM PIEC! następne 4 miesiące i MAM PODDASZE! ( traktuję tą kasę jak "oszczędności" i dodatkowe do tych wkładanych na bieżąco w budowę... ) poza tym odpadną mi męczące dojazdy w ta i z powrotem...no i zawsze będę mógł posiedzieć nad czymś tam nawet całą noc i walnąc się spać nad ranem, a nie zbierać się i wracać..

----------


## netbet

> Moja mała podczas oglądania Waszego dziennika dzisiaj  Aż ślinka jej poleciała


...pewnie zobaczyła co koza wcina... :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> NETbet już wiesz że dobrze zrobiłeś przewidując na wierzchu ściany szczytowej 12 cm styropianu, ale czy pamiętasz o styropianie na tym małym trójkącie u samej góry ściany szczytowej , powyżej izolacji sufitu poddasza, który trzeba zaizolować 12cm styro  TAKŻE OD WEWNĄTRZ !!!!!!!!!!!.
> Po co?  By połączyć izolację góry ściany szczytowej i sufitu poddasza. 
> Zastosuj drugą metodę z wyobrażnią a na pewno uwierzysz.
> Pozdrawiam.
> PS. zalączam rysunek przedstawiający typowy błąd w sztuce, widok ,wewnątrz poddasza, na wprost ściany szczytowej, na czerwono są obszary możliwego zawilgocenia ściany dla przypadku kiedy muruje się ścianę szczytową aż do deskowania i nie ociepla ,,małego szarego trójkąta” nad sufitem.


..chyba tak mam w projekcie.. łaczenie izolacji poddasza z izolacją tego "trójkąta"od wewnątrz ...ma to sens.. bo bez tego jest szansa że ciepło będzie spieprzało na strych krawędziami ściana/sufit...niewiele bo niewiele , ale zawsze coś...

----------


## amstrong89

majki
Na sosence tak z 3 h jak u ciebie a na węglu to nie próbowałem bo po 3 h w domu już mam 21C.
Aha.. Jaki masz przekrój komina majki? Dobrze ci ciągnie przy rozpalaniu?(sorry Netbet ale tak przy okazji) :wink:

----------


## majki

> majki
> Na sosence tak z 3 h jak u ciebie a na węglu to nie próbowałem bo po 3 h w domu już mam 21C.
> Aha.. Jaki masz przekrój komina majki? Dobrze ci ciągnie przy rozpalaniu?(sorry Netbet ale tak przy okazji)


Net chyba zły nie będzie  :wink: 
Komin cegła x cegła czyli jakieś 27x27, cug jak ....  :smile: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## netbet

chyba nie będzie...

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Do przemyślenia:
Z postrzeganiem mostków  termicznych jest ten problem że większość kojarzy je, też słusznie, tylko i wyłącznie z utratą ciepła a mało kto przewiduje koszty ,,walki’’ z wilgocią i grzybem które powodują . To kwestia porównania skali obu niekorzystnych zjawisk w odniesieniu do inwestycji im zapobiegających, a zazwyczaj wystarczy niewielka ilość izolacji. Pomijając klęski pożaru, tornada czy powodzie  to codzienne oddziaływanie wody z deszczu, z podciągania kapilarnego czy wykroplonej z pary  najbardziej niszczy nasze domy.
Zawsze będę twierdził że utrata ciepła przez niewielki mostek to pikuś , ale już wymiana zawilgoconego i zagrzybionego, choćby tylko pasa  czy rogu  tynku czy regipsu  wiążąca się z ponownym malowaniem swoje kosztuje a przede wszystkim w zamieszkałym domu jest strasznie upierdliwa.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## SSN774

> łaczenie izolacji poddasza z izolacją tego "trójkąta"od wewnątrz ...ma to sens.. bo bez tego jest szansa że ciepło będzie spieprzało na strych krawędziami ściana/sufit...niewiele bo niewiele , ale zawsze coś...


 Mostek "... twój wróg"  :smile:  Netbet, jakie koszta poniesiesz na ociepleniu samego dachu (mam na myśli folie, wełnę i mocowanie, bez GK i profili), liczyłeś może? Z teściem przymierzamy się w tym roku zabrać za ocieplenie naszego ale za ch.... nie wiem jaką wełnę wziąć. Folia już wybrana, ale wełna to lekki problem.

Zatrudnię chętnego do wykucia dziur pod dwa okna, mam za sobą prawie wykutą jedną i za .... mi się nie śniło że taka twarda będzie ta zaprawa między cegłami  :big grin:  Przy okazji ogłuchłem na jedno ucho  :wink:  Ale co tam w pracy usłyszę chyba nadjeżdżającego innego woźnego  :big grin:

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
skoro można to zapytam: Majki, rozpalasz piec od góry po Last Rico'wemu? 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Inż.

Netbet jeśli chcesz zrobić ogrzewania gorącym powietrzem z nad kominka bez wymuszenia za pomocą wentylatora,
to jedyne rozwiązanie to otwory nawiewne z kanałów DGP muszą wychodzić w podłodze lub ze ścian ok. 0,3m od podłogi poddasza,
osiągniesz przez to zadowalający efekt... bo ciepła będzie grawitacyjnie leciało sobie do podłogi ku sufitowi i rozchodzić się będzie po pomieszczeniu...
Jak będziesz miał kanał w suficie bez wymuszenia, to powietrze będzie gromadziło się przy suficie i będzie nieefektywnie wypychane na pomieszczenia
- powstanie poduszka powietrza gorącego przy suficie, a przy podłodze będzie zimno.... sama fizyka.
Oczywiście wszystko schodzi do możliwości wykonania grawitacyjnego rozprowadzenia ciepła... rozprowadzenia ciepła...
Poza tym każda instalacja która transportuje ciepło - ulega rozciąganiu, gdy się ochładza - występuje skurcz, i instalacja trzeszczy (ktoś wspominał o tym). więc nie dość że zastosowane rury decydują o tym ale i też ich długość....
Przemyśl, popatrz, zrób :smile:  ważne aby działało...

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Doradzając innym niebezpieczne w skutkach oszczędności ( ok.50-100 zł) na zaworze bezpieczeństwa  w  wątku http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...77#post4389877  w poście # 450  amstrong89  sam napisał  ,,Ja mam zamontowane naczynie przeponowe i zawór bezpieczeństwa…..’’
Bez komentarza.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## amstrong89

Daj definicje zaworu bezpieczeństwa bo coś mi halo że myślimy o czym innym.
Łopatologicznie!!!

1. Zawór bezpieczeństwa- mam przy Cwu, taki który upuszcza wodę gdy wzrośnie ciśnienie w instalacji żeby nie rozerwało CWU i tak powinno być! Chyba o to ci chodziło.
TERMOSTATYCZNY

2. ZAWÓR BEZPIECZEŃSTWA

WATTS STS 20

 ZAPEWNIA BEZPIECZEŃSTWO EKSPLOATACJI KOTŁÓW NA PALIWA STAŁE ZABEZPIECZA PRZED ZAGOTOWANIEM WODY W UKŁADZIE

 Czujnik jest umieszczony w tylnej części kotła, chroni kocioł przed przegrzaniem w taki sposób, że kiedy temperatura wody kotle wzrośnie powyżej 97°C(temperaturazadziałania), wpuści do pętli chłodzącej wodę z instalacji wodociągowej, która odbierze nadmiar energii i zostanie odprowadzona do kanalizacji.

Zastosowanie:Zawór zabezpieczenia odpływowego STS 20 do instalacji grzewczych jest zaworem bezpośredniego działania uruchamianym temperaturą czynnika na wylocie ze źródła ciepła.

Zawór zapobiega przed znacznym wzrostem temperatury.Zabezpiecza przed zagotowaniem wody w układzie

ZAPEWNIA BEZPIECZEŃSTWO EKSPLOATACJI KOTŁÓW W SZCZEGOLNOŚCI W ROZWIĄZANIACH UKŁADÓW ZAMKNIETYCH

To są dwie różne rzeczy!!!
Napisz może o który ci chodziło: 1 czy 2 cytując mój  post na forum. Ja dokładnie napisałem o co mi chodzi. Mam koło Cwu i a zaworu bezpieczeństwa(termostatycznego) nie mam.
Taka moja rada: Na drugi raz dokładniej czytaj posty.
Bez komentarza
Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

...no dobra... trochę poszperałem i wiem co chce.

z tą inwestycja w kotłownię to nie jest tak strasznie...piec kosztuje mniej więcej tyle samo co kominek.
kocioł: jakiś UKS z jakimiś tam literkami później... generalni kocioł bez zasobnika ... wszytko żrący...  jakiś Zębiec.. Defro.. Pleszew.. koszt ok 2500-3000 ...
ogrzewanie : podłogowe
bufor....zasobnik wody .. taki ok. 150 l
..do tego pompki, srompki, zawory, naczynka... wielkiej filozofii w tym "chyba" nie ma.. 

poczyałem BasH'a...jestem gotów na poświęcenia typu : pójdę i dorzucę do pieca... nawet co 12 godzin ...a co...  :cool: 

jak znam życie to najpierw pojawi się u nas kocioł a nie kominek... wiec jakby tu was przeprosić za to całe zamieszanie?  no to po kielichu!

dobrze kombinuję???

jakiego pieca szukać??? są jakieś wytyczne? stawiam na 23 kW i zakładam że podoła ogrzać chatę nieocieploną.. jak dojdzie ocieplenie pewnie starczyłby 19....

teraz naprawdę potrzebuję opinii...

NETbet

----------


## tomraider

> Daj definicje zaworu bezpieczeństwa bo coś mi halo że myślimy o czym innym.
> Łopatologicznie!!!


Witam. proszę bardzo: 
Wszyskie urządzenia czy systemy w miarę możliwości , ekonomi i potrzeby wyposażamy w, często wielostopniowe, zabezpieczenia , z czego OSTATNIM stopniem jest zawsze ,, takie cóś ‘’ z przymiotnikiem ,,bezpieczeństwa”.
Konstruuje i buduję się je tak , by poza KRYTYCZNIE NIEBEZPIECZNYM MOMENTEM   , NIGDY NIE MUSIAŁY DZIAŁAĆ!!!!! , oczekujemy po nich niezawodności którą zapewnia prostota budowy i trwałość użytych materiałów. Dlatego pociąg nie hamuje hamulcem bezp., bezpieczniki nie regulują obciążenia sieci , nikt nie schodzi  zewnętrznymi schodami p.poż   itd. dopóki nie wystąpi krytyczne niebezpieczeństwo. 
W otwartych instalacjach C.O z piecem na paliwo stałe , pierwszym stopniem jest pojemność  cieplna odbiorników wodnych ( kalafior, podłogówka ,bufor, zasobnik CWU ) drugim naczynie wzbiorcze, trzecim ostatnim zawór bezpieczeństwa. Nawet mając podłączony w połowie zimny ogromny bufor  wystarczy że podczas naszej nieobecności  wystąpi realny przypadek:
- zanik napięcia, brak lub niesprawny UPS  , więc nie działają pompy, brak odbioru ciepła , grawitacja działa jak jest ale zawsze jest za wolna 
- piec się rozbujał bo w klapę powietrza na dzwiczkach popielnika wpadł koksik ( to się zdarza) powodujący nagły wzrost lewego powietrza
- Są mrozy a na słabo ocieplonym strychu zamarzły np. nieocieplone rury naczynia wzbiorczego.
Dopiero w tak krytycznym przypadku zadziała dobrze dobrany parametrami zawór bezpieczeństwa , jego BRAK TO EKSPLOZJA w kotłowni ( w necie są zdjęcia, straszne) .
W zamkniętym układzie z zaworem i wężownicą schładzającą wystarcza ,,raz w życiu ‘’ jednoczesny zanik napięcia ,rozbiegnięcie się pieca i brak wody z wodociągów  do tego by zadziałał zawór bezpieczeństwa.
Zaś zawór bezpieczeństwa na zasilaniu zimną wodą zasobnika CWU to klasyczny przypadek ( w instalacji BEZ naczynia przeponowego i/lub reduktora ciśnienia wody) błędnego CIĄGŁEGO w czasie ( kapanie po nagrzaniu zasobnika CWU) zastosowania w brew regule którą opisałem na początku.
Reasumując ,,kochając samych siebie'' NIGDY   nie rezygnujemy  z żadnych urządzeń oznaczonych jako ,,bezpieczeństwa’’ .Amen .
Mam nadzieję że wszystkim wyjaśniłem o sssoooo chooodziiii.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomraider

> ...no dobra... trochę poszperałem i wiem co chce...... a teraz naprawdę potrzebuję opinii...
> 
> NETbet


Witam .
Zalecenia - kryteria do wybory kotła:
-kocioł musi pasować  do przekroju komina
-wybrać popularny górniak u lokalnego dystrybutora ( gwarancja) i    palić metodą Last Rico od góry.
- paliwo orzech, groch , nie polecam wszystko żrący, tylko palenie dobrym opałem jest ekonomiczne i komfortowe – stałopalne , raczej nie drewno i miał (tu rozsądnie jest stosować drogi bufor).
-kocioł z trzema osobnymi drzwiczkami : zasypowe, rusztowe i popielnika klapą powietrza,  z solidnym zawiasem !!!! z izolowanym reflektorem od środka ,porządnie uszczelnione sznurem szklanym ,zasypowe otwierane 180 stopni. 
-bez dmuchawy i sterownika, z miarkownikiem lub króćcem dla niego.
-bez rusztu wodnego.
-komora zasypowa najlepiej  wysoka i raczej wąska.
-nie przewymiarowywać, w okresach przepalania ,i  do grzania wody będziesz potrzebował może ze 2kW. Już lepiej w największe mrozy słoneczkiem dogrzać.

Niech inni też coś dodadzą. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Inż.

Jeśli chodzi o moc kotła to bez ocieplenia da rade...
bo nie jest aż tak ważne jaką moc ma kocioł,
ale czym palisz, jaką kaloryczność ma paliwo,
w jaki sposób rozprowadzasz je po budynku,
i jak duże masz straty ciepła...
Mam nadzieję że chociaż poddasze będziesz miał ocieplone :smile: 
Twoje ściany z samej ceramiki  będą miały U=2,0W/m2*k,
a jak ocieplisz je styropianem 15 cm to U = 0,3W/m2*k...
czyli straty spadną dziesięciokrotnie :smile: 
A w projekcie jakie masz zapotrzebowanie na ciepło - Q -
i przy jakich warunkach - powinno być podane w [W].

Zastanawia mnie bufor - 150l, co się z tym wiąże,
że jego pojemność pozwoli tylko na przejęcie ciepła chwilowego i mieszanie w podłogówce,
bo jest zbyt mały żeby np. starczał na 20h rozbioru bez palenia :smile: 
Ale to przemyśl, taki bufor to może być wszystko,
co ma wymaganą wytrzymałość na ciśnienie
(właściwie każdy zbiornik który ma ściankę o gr. 3-4 mm),
zainstalowany będzie w układzie "wody brudnej"
nie koniecznie musi być to nówka sztuka z castoramy :smile: 

Ja zaadaptowałem naczynie przeponowe
- chyba z 1,5 m3 :smile:  (ok. h= 2m, d=0,8m)
więc może warto poszukać, gdzieś na dobrym złomowisku,
chodź mi udało się dostać prawie nowy :smile: 

Po za tym pytanie jak dużą masz kotłownię, czy wszystko wejdzie...
Jeszcze co do palenie w piecu, każdy wymaga dostawy paliwa,
pytanie kto lub co musi wykonać tę robotę.
W piecu na paliwo stałe bez zasobnika, trzeba pójść i podłożyć i gra gitara...
Sam od młodości tak czyniłem więc mnie to nie szokuje,
ale rozumiem co musisz czuć jaki szok, skoro pochodzisz z blokowej płyty :smile: 
Powiem Ci na pocieszenie, że to jest nawet niezły aerobik, bo jak człowiek tak zastygnie w domu na fotelu,
to przez cały dzień chociaż do pieca pochodzi i coś spali, oprócz drewna i węgla :smile:  a i małżonka będzie zadowolona...

----------


## netbet

zapotrzebowanie według projektu przy ociepleniu 12 cm styro jest na poziomie 11 kW..wiec nie ma tragedii... zakładając ze na "dzień dobry" zmieniamy to ocieplenie na 15 .... a po głebszym zastanowieniu na 20 ..... to... bedzie gitra...

kotłownia.... właśnie.. ma wymiary - tak z grubsza 2x2,5 metry wiec baniak o średnicy 80 cm teoretycznie się miesci.... teoretycznie...

komin... wkład ceramiczny 200 mm... wysokość komina 8,5 metra.. cug gwarantowany!

...z dokładaniem do pieca - no problemo - czasem i ja muszę się poruszać.. :big grin: 
..tak se jeszcze lece wątek o spalani węgla...od góry... i zaczynam się do tego przekonywać .... i "widzieć" to..

----------


## tomraider

> .....tak se jeszcze lece wątek o spalani węgla...od góry... i zaczynam się do tego przekonywać .... i "widzieć" to..


 Witam.
No a kto pierwszy  koleżkę namawiał na wątek o spalaniu węgal kamiennego? myślałeś że szkoda na to czasu, co? Jak przeczytasz to sam zrozumiesz ossso cooodziii z paleniem w kotle.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

> Witam.
> No a kto pierwszy  koleżkę namawiał na wątek o spalaniu węgal kamiennego? myślałeś że szkoda na to czasu, co? Jak przeczytasz to sam zrozumiesz ossso cooodziii z paleniem w kotle.
> pozdrawiam.


tia... mniej więcej kapuję... ale pewnie wszytko zrozumiem jak będę miał PIEC... to jest jak nauka pływania na plaży...niby ruchy opanowane... niby wszytko wiadomo... tylko co to jest  "delfin"?

----------


## Rossa

Wszyscy jesteście zarąbiści . Jestem tu codziennie i poczytuje po cichutku.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

...gdzieś ktos wspominał o próbie przeniesienia tego dziennika do word'a..
...spróbowałem... 
pierwsza strona z netu to... 22 strony druku :jaw drop:  tak na szybko... po wstępnej obróbce... szok
czyli jakbym chciał wszystko se druknąć to:
dziennik - 350 stron
komenty  - 1010 stron

ja [email protected]#$ .... podziwiam tych co chcą przez to przebrnąć  :big grin: 

NETbet

p.s.
ile stron na poradnik budowlańca? :big grin:

----------


## majki

> Witam.
> skoro można to zapytam: Majki, rozpalasz piec od góry po Last Rico'wemu? 
> pozdrawiam


Nie, zawsze palę od dołu. Próbowałem kiedyś, ale mi jakoś nie szło ... Poza tym tak jak pisałem palę samym drzewem, nawet jak rozpalę od góry to po pewnym czasie musze dołożyc opał i palę od dołu, bo wkładam świeży wsad na żar na spodzie ...
Mój piec ma funkcje palenia od dołu i góry, więc jak mi się tylko roapli, to ustawiam go "w dół" i jazda  :smile: 

pozrawiam, majki

----------


## TINEK

> Witam .
> Zalecenia - kryteria do wybory kotła:
> -kocioł musi pasować  do przekroju komina
> -wybrać popularny górniak u lokalnego dystrybutora ( gwarancja) i    palić metodą Last Rico od góry.
> - paliwo orzech, groch , nie polecam wszystko żrący, tylko palenie dobrym opałem jest ekonomiczne i komfortowe – stałopalne , raczej nie drewno i miał (tu rozsądnie jest stosować drogi bufor).
> -kocioł z trzema osobnymi drzwiczkami : zasypowe, rusztowe i popielnika klapą powietrza,  z solidnym zawiasem !!!! z izolowanym reflektorem od środka ,porządnie uszczelnione sznurem szklanym ,zasypowe otwierane 180 stopni. 
> -bez dmuchawy i sterownika, z miarkownikiem lub króćcem dla niego.
> -bez rusztu wodnego.
> -komora zasypowa najlepiej  wysoka i raczej wąska.
> ...


to może ja  :big grin: 

Tomraider dobrze radzi, ale mam taką propozycję, zamiast popularnego górniaka kupić kocioł z dolnym spalaniem.
W kotle takim spalanie odbywa się, upraszczając tak jak w górniaku metodą Last rico, ale "do góry nogami" są zalety, można w każdej chwili dosypać paliwa (pali się tylko dolna warstwa, na górze, jak otworzymy drzwiczki węgiel jest czarny), czyli nie ma cyklicznego spalania, załadowanie, rozpalenie, opróżnianie w popiołu i od nowa.
Kotły takie są mało popularne, nie wiem dlaczego, może dlatego, że to niby zwykły kocioł a jest do 1000 zł droższy od analogicznego górniaka, może dlatego, że nie ma dmuchaw, komputerków itp bajerów, ale uważam, że komfort obsługi dużo większy (od górniaka).
Prawie 20 lat temu kupiliśmy z ojcem taki kocioł (trochę przez przypadek), gdy 5 lat temu trzeba było kupić nowy (ten pierwszy zaczął być bezczelny  :wink:  ) szukałem z dolnym spalaniem, skład zamawiał specjalnie dla mnie u producenta, bo właśnie z powodu tej "popularności" na składzie nie mieli takich (tylko w folderach).
Trzy lata temu po lekturze wątku Last rico dowiedziałem się urządzeniu pt "miarownik ciągu" zakupiłem taki (elektroniczny) od tego momentu:
 "życie stało się prostsze"
Temperaturę mam ustawioną 50 *C, i trzyma precyzyjnie, +/- 1*C, komfort cieplny w chałupie dużo większy (stała temperatura)
Napisałem ten post, ponieważ mam kocioł, który u mnie się sprawdził i może ktoś skorzysta z mojego doświadczenia (nt kotła)  :big grin: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

> to może ja 
> 
> Tomraider dobrze radzi, ale mam taką propozycję, zamiast popularnego górniaka kupić kocioł z dolnym spalaniem.
> 
>   mam kocioł, który u mnie się sprawdził i może ktoś skorzysta z mojego doświadczenia (nt kotła) 
> 
> pozdrawiam


..no właśnie...
powoli chyba dociera do mnie że ten z dolnym spalaniem jest jakby "mniej uciążliwy" ....nie musze go każdorazowo rozpalać.. wystarczy dorzucić i już...
... i pytanie: miarkownik czy wiatraczek? wiatraczki to już chyba obligatoryjne mają sterowniki, a miarkowniki? ( bo niedoczytałem ) co steruje pompą jak nie ma elektroniki?

----------


## amstrong89

Ile kosztuje taki miarownik ciągu?

----------


## tomraider

> Ile kosztuje taki miarownik ciągu?


Witam.
wszysko się dowiesz tu http://juzef.idl.pl/pub/ekonomiczne-spalanie-spis.html ,napewno przeczytaj,nie pożałujesz.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomraider

> ..no właśnie...
> powoli chyba dociera do mnie że ten z dolnym spalaniem jest jakby "mniej uciążliwy" ....nie musze go każdorazowo rozpalać.. wystarczy dorzucić i już...
> ... i pytanie: miarkownik czy wiatraczek? wiatraczki to już chyba obligatoryjne mają sterowniki, a miarkowniki? ( bo niedoczytałem ) co steruje pompą jak nie ma elektroniki?


Lepiej kupić niedrogi sterownik POMPY z czujnikiem temp.przylgowym ( przykręcanym do rury np. opaską metalową) niż czasem ,,kombinować’’ z oryginalnym z kotła by go ,,oszukać’’ po odłączeniu dmuchawy.
Tinek oczywiście masz rację  dolniaki jak najbardziej są ok. Wspólne problemy z górniakami czy dolniakami powodują np :
- częste przewymiarowanie kotła
- za mały ciąg kominowy (przekrój komina)
- praca przy małych obciążeniach cieplnych  ,przy przepalaniu i/lub grzaniu CWU .

----------


## TINEK

> .........
> ... i pytanie: miarkownik czy wiatraczek? wiatraczki to już chyba obligatoryjne mają sterowniki, a miarkowniki? ( bo niedoczytałem ) co steruje pompą jak nie ma elektroniki?


Miarownik, bez wiatraczków, ten miarownik jak pisałem jest elektroniczny i ma wyjście na pompkę, programujesz temp przy której się załącza i przy jakiej temp się wyłącza (gdy temperatura na kotle spada), jeśli za długo byłby zamknięty (ciepło w mieszkaniu) to na 30 sekund otwiera dopływ powietrza coby nie wygasło, w okresie letnim co 2 tyg goni pompkę coby kamorem nie zaszła.

Miarownik kosztował 350 zł, ma też wyjście na sterownik (dodatkowy koszt wtedy 200 zł), który można w mieszkaniu zainstalować (widać wtedy temp na kotle i można ją zmieniać), ale ja nie mam tego sterownika

mam fotkę, to zapodaję



Netbet, mieszkasz nie daleko, jak jesteś bliżej zainteresowany to zapraszam (wszystkim się będę chwalić, że gościłem gwiazdę forum muratora  :big grin:  )

pozdrawiam

----------


## TINEK

> Lepiej kupić niedrogi *sterownik POMPY z czujnikiem temp.przylgowym ( przykręcanym do rury np. opaską metalową)* niż czasem ,,kombinować’’ z oryginalnym z kotła by go ,,oszukać’’ po odłączeniu dmuchawy.
> Tinek oczywiście masz rację  dolniaki jak najbardziej są ok. Wspólne problemy z górniakami czy dolniakami powodują np :
> - częste przewymiarowanie kotła
> - za mały ciąg kominowy (przekrój komina)
> - praca przy małych obciążeniach cieplnych  ,przy przepalaniu i/lub grzaniu CWU .


Właśnie ten miarownik ma taki czujnik jak pisze wyżej Tomraider

----------


## tomraider

> bo nie jest aż tak ważne jaką moc ma kocioł,
> ale czym palisz, jaką kaloryczność ma paliwo,
> w jaki sposób rozprowadzasz je po budynku,
> i jak duże masz straty ciepła...
> W piecu na paliwo stałe bez zasobnika, trzeba poprostu pójść, podłożyć i gra gitara...


Witam.
Ot piszącego merytorycznie  to miło poczytać, wódeczka dla Inż. Proponuje każdemu Jego cytat wydrukować i zamieścić w projekcie domu jako pierwszą stronę działu o ogrzewaniu.

----------


## amstrong89

Coś na rozluźnienie :big lol: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s7H7p80kZN8

Aż boje się pomyśleć jak można by przedstawić forumowicza muratora :cool:

----------


## amstrong89

Piszecie że przekrój komina odgrywa bardzo ważną rolę. A jego długość?

----------


## TINEK

> Piszecie że przekrój komina odgrywa bardzo ważną rolę. A jego długość?


podobno długość się nie liczy  :wink:  , podobno

(to tak przy sobocie  :big grin:  )

----------


## tomraider

> podobno długość się nie liczy  , podobno
> 
> (to tak przy sobocie  )


A propo długości ,,komina’’ przy sobocie   :wink: 

W  dziale matrymonialnym fan czterech pancernych opisał swoje zalety:
Jestem przystojny jak Janek, silny jak Gustlik, biegam szybciej od Szarika.

Odpisała dziewczyna:
Jestem zainteresowana, mam nadzieję że …….masz również lufę jak Rudy 102.

----------


## TINEK

:smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Palik99

Witam,
właśnie przebrnąłem przez cały twój dziennik netbet - jestem pełen podziwu dla twojego zapału do budowy samemu. Zakładając że znalazłbym czas na budowę domu samemu to i tak bym się tego nie podjął - z mojej strony to by było istne szaleństwo porywać się na coś takiego :smile:  na dzisiaj przeraża mnie nawet upilnowanie wszystkiego nie mówiąc już o budowaniu samemu... teraz właśnie przekopuje twoje komentarze - istny poradnik inwestora;] My z zoną właśnie zaczynamy realizować swoje marzenie o własnych czterech ścianach... na razie kompletujemy dokumenty... Jak wszystko pójdzie zgodnie z naszym planem to na wiosnę zaczynamy... Też mam plan dużo robić samemu ale takich rzeczy jak murowanie itp bym się nie podjął bo z moimi umiejętnościami bałbym się później spać w tym domu... hehe...  :big grin: 

dodaje twój dziennik i komentarze do subskrypcji i na pewno będę tu stałym bywalcem :smile:

----------


## netbet

> Miarownik, bez wiatraczków, ten miarownik jak pisałem jest elektroniczny i ma wyjście na pompkę, programujesz temp przy której się załącza i przy jakiej temp się wyłącza (gdy temperatura na kotle spada), jeśli za długo byłby zamknięty (ciepło w mieszkaniu) to na 30 sekund otwiera dopływ powietrza coby nie wygasło, w okresie letnim co 2 tyg goni pompkę coby kamorem nie zaszła.
> 
> Miarownik kosztował 350 zł, ma też wyjście na sterownik (dodatkowy koszt wtedy 200 zł), który można w mieszkaniu zainstalować (widać wtedy temp na kotle i można ją zmieniać), ale ja nie mam tego sterownika
> 
> mam fotkę, to zapodaję
> 
> 
> 
> Netbet, mieszkasz nie daleko, jak jesteś bliżej zainteresowany to zapraszam (wszystkim się będę chwalić, że gościłem gwiazdę forum muratora  )
> ...


"gwiazda" jest wielce zainteresowana oblukaniem tego pieca..a jeżeli właściciel pozwoli to i całodobowym czuwaniem z adoracjami i  obserwacją... :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Witam.
> Ot piszącego merytorycznie  to miło poczytać, wódeczka dla Inż. Proponuje każdemu Jego cytat wydrukować i zamieścić w projekcie domu jako pierwszą stronę działu o ogrzewaniu.


..no....* Inż.*'owi to się skrzynk gorzały należy.... :yes:

----------


## TINEK

> "gwiazda" jest wielce zainteresowana oblukaniem tego pieca..a jeżeli właściciel pozwoli to i całodobowym czuwaniem z adoracjami i  obserwacją...


tylko pozostaje się umówić, 
na priv Ci dam namiar
a dziś nie wiem, czy jeszcze popisze/poczytam, bo oczekuję gości, chrzestna się zapowiedziała do mojej małej latorośli
a z chłopakiem przyjedzie, a on fajny, do rodziny pasuje  :wink:  to wiesz jak się takie nocne czuwanie przy butelce kończy  :smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

> to wiesz jak się takie nocne czuwanie przy butelce kończy


wiem - za dwa dni i cztery noce... :big grin:

----------


## SSN774

cholera przestancie o tej wodzi pisac  :big tongue:  Nie ma z kim w domu wychylic, chyba jakas imprezke musze skrecic  :smile:

----------


## Inż.

Netbet normalnie kusisz, ale jak by mi się kiedyś udało zbłądzić
w Twoje strony, to już się zapowiadam, że z pustymi ręcyma
nie przyjdę i będę pukał butami :smile: 

Cieszę się, że komuś moje wywody i przemyślenia się przydadzą...
Trzeba w końcu jakoś tą naszą Polskę zbudować...

----------


## tomraider

Przy sobocie chyba można,nie?


Ale szaleje z tym mokrym śniegiem – powiedziała do mnie żonka dzisiaj na spacerze o naszej czterolatce -  kiedy końcu zmądrzeje i  da się  grzecznie prowadzić za rączkę?
A ja na to – za jakieś czternaście lat , jak jej chłopak będzie prowadził ją na dyskotekę.

Samo życie.

----------


## SSN774

Panowie, pytanie mam, jako że lada miesiąc stanę przed wyborem zbiornika do CWU, a nie wiem który wybrać poradżcie co wybrać, podwójną wężownicę czy może spiralną czy zbiornik z płaszczem? Polecacie netbetowi co dobre to i ja poproszę o pomoc (taki mały offtopic chyba przejdzie w nieswoim temacie  :wink:  ). Źródło ciepła to tylko kocioł gazowy. Zastanawiam się czy warto inwestować w zbiornik z podwójną wężownicą i podłączyć oba zasilenia pod piec. Czy w tym wypadku jest sens inwestować w podwójną czy pojedyńcza sprawdzi się tak samo a będzie tańszym wyborem. 

Pozdro

----------


## Inż.

Odpowiedz dla SSN774:
Jeśli zamierzasz mieć tylko kocioł jako źródło ciepła
to stosowanie zbiornika z podwójną wężownicą jest bez bezsensu - powiedziała moja żona - inżynier :smile: ...

Wywód: podwójna wężownica podłączona do pieca spowoduje tylko,
że szybciej ci się woda nagrzeje - kto bogatemu zabroni... I to jest jedyny efekt.
Z życia - pojemność zbiornika dobrana do potrzeb użytkownika niweluje szybkość jego nagrzewania.
Dobierz zbiornik o 10% większy niż Twoje potrzeby i z jedną wężownicą - (max. 60l/osobę/dobę).

Natomiast jeśli będziesz chciał w przyszłości zastosować inst. solarną to podwójna wężownica ma sens...
Ale to jest temat do rozpatrzenia pod wieloma aspektami, m.in. orientacja połaci dachowej na południe - jeśli panele na dachu.

----------


## amstrong89

SSN774
Jaki masz piec gazowy?Jeżeli nie kupiłeś jeszcze pieca gazowego to może zastanów się nad kupnem pieca z wbudowanym CWU. Termica ma całkiem fajne zbiorniki CWU ze stali nierdzewnej w rozsądnej cenie chociaż według mnie to wężownice mogli dać o trochę większej powierzchni. Gdzieś widziałem porównanie w muratorze zbiorników ze spiralą i z płaszczem wodnym. Jak znajdę to napisze co tam naskrobali.

----------


## tomraider

witam

Ponieważ kotły  gazowe są ekonomiczne i  wytwarzają ciepło w dowolnym momencie to w zasadzie nie skupiał bym się na wielkości wymiennika w zasobniku ale na jego pojemności. Niestety nikt poza Tobą nie ma wiedzy o Waszym trybie życia ( ilość zużywanej wody) to trudno coś doradzić. Standardy zużyć jak zwykle dobrze opisał INŻ.  Na szczęście-nieszczęście standardowe stalowe zasobniki CWU ,,żyją ‘’ zaledwie jakieś 5 lat, więc zawsze można za jakiś czas lepiej dopasować pojemność zasobnika, lecz już teraz trzeba to przewidzieć rezerwując miejsce i odpowiednio rozstawiając podpóry-wieszaki  na ścianie. Zasobnik powinien mieć anodę magnezową i bardzo dobre ocieplenie, i według potrzeb jeśli planujesz to: w połowie wysokości króciec do cyrkulacji, drugą wężownicę dla : solarów lub kominka z płaszczem lub kotła na paliwo stałe , grzałkę elektryczną. U samej góry przewidujęmy na wyjściu odpowietrznik, na  zasilaniu zimną wodą powinny się znaleść filt sznurkowy (wkład -5mikronów, 4zł/miesiąc)  naczynie przeponowe , zawór bezpieczeństwa i reduktor ciśnienia.  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## majki

> Panowie, pytanie mam, jako że lada miesiąc stanę przed wyborem zbiornika do CWU, a nie wiem który wybrać poradżcie co wybrać, podwójną wężownicę czy może spiralną czy zbiornik z płaszczem? Polecacie netbetowi co dobre to i ja poproszę o pomoc (taki mały offtopic chyba przejdzie w nieswoim temacie  ). Źródło ciepła to tylko kocioł gazowy. Zastanawiam się czy warto inwestować w zbiornik z podwójną wężownicą i podłączyć oba zasilenia pod piec. Czy w tym wypadku jest sens inwestować w podwójną czy pojedyńcza sprawdzi się tak samo a będzie tańszym wyborem. 
> 
> Pozdro


Fajne to OT  :wink: 
Mam z pojedynczą wężownicą, a mam 2 źródła grzania  :wink:  160 l, marka QIK, jestem jak najbardziej zadowolony  :smile: 
O, taki  :smile: 
http://qik.pl/produkty/asortyment-po...wy-podgrzewacz

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## SSN774

Majki fajny ten zbiorniczek, ale cena jaka znalazłem mnie troszkę przeraża, piec będzie tylko tysiąc droższy  :big grin:  Póki co mierze się na Galmet`a:

 SGW(L)P 
 SGW(S) 
 SGW(S) Kwadro 
 SGW(S) Skay 

Ceny jeszcze do przełknięcia  :wink:  Cały czas ten dwu płaszcz mnie zastanawia, znajomy coś wspominał że najszybciej nagrzewa wodę, ale ta cena mnie nie przekonuje skoro taki "super" jest. Jak to się ma do rzeczywistości?


Pozdro

----------


## rafal1983

Witam, wtrącę się troszkę w temat  :razz:  


Tombrider, możesz mi powiedzieć czy podany przez ciebie link do postów od kotłów http://juzef.idl.pl/pub/ekonomiczne-spalanie-spis.html to jest wszystko to co jest zawarte w temacie "Ekonomiczne spalanie węgla kamiennego" http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...gla-kamiennego

Pytam ponieważ nie można otworzyć linków z tego poradnika bo wywala błąd że nie znaleziono takiej strony  :sad:

----------


## tomraider

> Witam, wtrącę się troszkę w temat  
> 
> 
> Tombrider, możesz mi powiedzieć czy podany przez ciebie link do postów od kotłów http://juzef.idl.pl/pub/ekonomiczne-spalanie-spis.html to jest wszystko to co jest zawarte w temacie "Ekonomiczne spalanie węgla kamiennego" http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...gla-kamiennego
> 
> Pytam ponieważ nie można otworzyć linków z tego poradnika bo wywala błąd że nie znaleziono takiej strony


Tak.

----------


## BasH

Kolejny OT, chociaż nie tak bardzo, bo netbet będzie to robił niedługo:

Co sądzicie o stosowaniu folii paroizolacyjnych, budowlanych (takich 0,2) w wersjach  bez atestu ITB? (atestowane są ponad dwukrotnie droższe)

----------


## netbet

BasH. gdzie są twoje komenty???? wywala mi error 404... bana dostałeś czy jak??

to i ja o coś zapytam w swoich komentach...

sytuacja:
jadę z Matką Dyrettorką  i dzieciokiem na ferie zimowe na majokrę.. tak powiedzmy na miesiąc ( przecież zaoszczędziłem  :big grin:  )... u nas za oknem -25 oC .. w kotłowni dolniak, wszędzie podłogówka zalana wodą a nie glikolem...
piec skończy palić się w 12 godzin... czyli jak ja będę lądował ..

zatrudnić palacza ?? przeprowadzić znajomych do nas?  
jak to jest z podtrzymaniem ogrzewania na minimalnym plusie przy tak długiej nieobecności?

----------


## tomraider

> BasH. gdzie są twoje komenty???? wywala mi error 404... bana dostałeś czy jak??
> 
> to i ja o coś zapytam w swoich komentach...
> 
> sytuacja:
> jadę z Matką Dyrettorką  i dzieciokiem na ferie zimowe na majokrę.. tak powiedzmy na miesiąc ( przecież zaoszczędziłem  )... u nas za oknem -25 oC .. w kotłowni dolniak, wszędzie podłogówka zalana wodą a nie glikolem...
> piec skończy palić się w 12 godzin... czyli jak ja będę lądował ..
> 
> zatrudnić palacza ?? przeprowadzić znajomych do nas?  
> jak to jest z podtrzymaniem ogrzewania na minimalnym plusie przy tak długiej nieobecności?


Witam.
No nie , nie poznaję kolegi!!!!!!!!!  oczywiście zabierasz swojego ukochanego cedryka z sobą na Majorkę.
pozdrawiam.
ps.a tak na poważnie, nie mając palacza, najbezpieczniej grzać paroma dobrze zabezpieczonymi elektrycznymi kaloryferami  olejowymi.

----------


## BasH

> BasH. gdzie są twoje komenty???? wywala mi error 404... bana dostałeś czy jak??
> jak to jest z podtrzymaniem ogrzewania na minimalnym plusie przy tak długiej nieobecności?


404... wyjaśniam... 
Mam nadzieję, że nie naraziłem się redakcji : )

Co do zatrudniania palacza - ciężko widzę nauczyć kogoś tak na szybkiego dobrze napalić w piecu miałem. Ewentualnie poprosić kogoś o przepalanie raz dziennie drewnem - przy okazji sprawdzi, co w domu słychać.

Przy braku możliwości - z dwie, trzy olejówki, ale to nie daje gwarancji przy dłuższej nieobecności.

----------


## netbet

bez jaj.. PLL Lot nie maja takich dużych samolotów... :cool: 

kolejne pytanie.... może głupie... 

czy ktos kiedyś kombinował z podajnikiem do dolniaka? tak powiedzmy ze 120 kg? bo wyspawać to to.. to może ze trzy stówy..

chyba przekombinowałem....

----------


## netbet

> Przy braku możliwości - z dwie, trzy olejówki, ale to nie daje gwarancji przy dłuższej nieobecności.


słabo to widzę.... kur#$% z takim długim wyjazdem to jest PROBLEM!

----------


## BasH

> słabo to widzę.... kur#$% z takim długim wyjazdem to jest PROBLEM!


Najpewniej - dobry kolega, sąsiad, ktoś z rodziny obcykany z piecem na stałe i kumaty co do słuchania i rozumienia mowy technicznej : )
Aby zachęcić możesz takiemu komuś zrobić przy okazji zabawę "poszukaj puszeczki" i esemesami z karaibów co dwa dni podawać mu lokalizację ukrytych w domu browarków : ) Napali, poszuka i się ucieszy.

Jak na miesiąc to ew. spuszczanie wody ze wszystkich instalacji...

----------


## TINEK

A jakby tak, gdzieś w obiegu zainstalować grzałki elektryczne, pompa obiegowa pracuje cały czas, termostat pilnuje aby woda miała zadaną temp (np 15 *C) załączając grzałki.

Drugie rozwiązanie - jeżdzimy na Majorkę latem
trzecie - zatrudniamy palacz(kę), żonę i dzocioka wysyłamy na Majorkę,, my zostajemy, aby dopilnować palacz(kę)  :wink: 



_(wódko pozwól żyć)_

----------


## netbet

_wódka twój wróg!
lej wroga w pysk!_




> A jakby tak, gdzieś w obiegu zainstalować grzałki elektryczne, pompa obiegowa pracuje cały czas, termostat pilnuje aby woda miała zadaną temp (np 15 *C) załączając grzałki.
> 
> Drugie rozwiązanie - jeżdzimy na Majorkę latem
> trzecie - zatrudniamy palacz(kę), żonę i dzocioka wysyłamy na Majorkę,, my zostajemy, aby dopilnować palacz(kę) 
> 
> _(wódko pozwól żyć)_


.. z tym pilnowaniem palacz(ki) to nawet mi się podoba...tylko skąd zimą wytrzasnąć gitesową palaczkę...?

----------


## compi

Cobyś nie wymyślił, zawsze dupa z tyłu. Najlepszy wydaje się kociołek elektryczny, wpięty w obieg ze sterowaniem. Jednak co gdy i prundu braknie? Ktoś musi w kominku przynajmniej rozpalić. Zdaje mi się, że chcąc nie chcąc zimą stajemy się niewolnikami domu, chyba że rodzinka czy znajomi pomogą.

----------


## tomraider

> bez jaj.. PLL Lot nie maja takich dużych samolotów...
> 
> kolejne pytanie.... może głupie... 
> 
> czy ktos kiedyś kombinował z podajnikiem do dolniaka? tak powiedzmy ze 120 kg? bo wyspawać to to.. to może ze trzy stówy..
> 
> chyba przekombinowałem....


Witam
Chyba nie uwierzyłeś w mit że piece z podajnikiem są bezobsługowe? W piecach  z podajnikiem też trzeba  czyścić  i opróżniać popielnik, rozbijać spieki powstające często na palniku, co najmniej dwa razy dziennie trzeba zaglądnąć choć na minutkę do kotłowni czy wszystko jest ok, tylko rozpalasz i paliwo uzupełniasz  rzadziej.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomraider

> zatrudnić palacza ?? przeprowadzić znajomych do nas?  
> jak to jest z podtrzymaniem ogrzewania na minimalnym plusie przy tak długiej nieobecności?


Witam.
Nie próbowałem ale teoretycznie jak woda w sieci wodociągowej ma jakieś ( strzelam) 10 C to odpowiednio sterując i zabezpieczając  można by  ją puścić  w kanalizę  przez podłogówkę by tą zabezpieczyć przed zamarznięciem. Ciekawe jak wypadło by porównanie kosztów wody i prądu  do  grzania  olejakiem.
pozdrawiam

----------


## amstrong89

Ja mam zostawione pół domu w mieście nie ogrzewane. Wciągu dwóch ostrych zim nic się nie stało. W chałupie ok 7C. Woda w kiblu nie zamarzła. Słoneczko też dogrzewa dom więc nie wiem czy temperatura spadła by  poniżej 0. Wujo za ścianą grzeje też częściowo moje :smile: . Netbet chyba z miesiąc to chałupa może wytrzyma. Meble, tynki, wieńce itp wszystko to nagrzewa się do określonej temperatury. Gorzej z ponownym ogrzaniem domu.

Może zostawić grzejnik elektryczny na środku domu z termostatem ustawionym na 10-15C. Tylko nie wiem czy po powrocie nie będziesz miał jesień średniowiecza jak zobaczysz rachunek za prąd. :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Witam.
>  teoretycznie jak woda w sieci wodociągowej ma jakieś ( strzelam) 10 C to odpowiednio sterując i zabezpieczając  można by  ją puścić


..no..ale to trza jeszcze mieć wodociąg... póki co mam studnie....i to tez nie głębinową...

----------


## netbet

..to jeszcze jedno pytanie z serii głupich:

kocioł - wyjście wody i powrót - realizowane sa poprzez rury stalowe... (widziałem u TINKA na zdjęciach)... cała instalacja w podłodze jest na rurach PP i PEX..
pytanie: w którym miejscu przechodzi się z jednych rur na drugie i gdzie wypada ich łącznie? ile trzeba połączenia realizować rurami stalowymi? rozumiem iz chodzi o wytrzymałość wysokotemperaturową i niebezpieczeństwo stopienia rur PP przy podpięciu ich bezpośrednio pod kocioł....



TINEK... wiem.. wiem... najlepiej jak podjadę...ale  ??

----------


## BasH

Najlepiej np miedzią do rozdzielacza a z rozdzielacza po plastiku.

----------


## tomraider

> ..to jeszcze jedno pytanie z serii głupich:
> 
> kocioł - wyjście wody i powrót - realizowane sa poprzez rury stalowe... (widziałem u TINKA na zdjęciach)... cała instalacja w podłodze jest na rurach PP i PEX..
> pytanie: w którym miejscu przechodzi się z jednych rur na drugie i gdzie wypada ich łącznie? ile trzeba połączenia realizować rurami stalowymi? rozumiem iz chodzi o wytrzymałość wysokotemperaturową i niebezpieczeństwo stopienia rur PP przy podpięciu ich bezpośrednio pod kocioł


Witam .
Praktycznie wszystkie między kotłem i rozdzielaczami oraz z kotła do  wymiennika zasobnika CWU oraz te do naczynia wzbiorczego jeśli ma być TANIO  to bezszwowe szare lub droższe ocynkowane  rury stalowe. Biorąc pod uwagę rozkład Twojego domu rozdzielacz dla salonu umieścił bym w kotłowni, dla kuchni i przedpokoju w toalecie. Przechodząc strop wzdłuż komina korytarzu na piętrze na ścianie przy kominie zamontował bym rozdzielacz piętra. Wszyskie rury  stalowe gwintowane i skręcane, chyba że umiesz szczelnie spawać to w ,,najbliższej okolicy kotła’’ lepiej spawać. Reszta z pp w kotłowni to ZWU + CWU , napełnianie C.O. Od rozdzielaczy pex na podłogówkę lub pp do grzejnika w łazience.itd.Miedż jest estetyczna  i prosta w montażu ale w dużych średnicach bardzo droga.
Pozdrawiam.
PS. to temat rzeka , dobrze zagadnienia pociąć na wątki, to nie będzie zamieszania.

----------


## majki

> ..to jeszcze jedno pytanie z serii głupich:
> 
> kocioł - wyjście wody i powrót - realizowane sa poprzez rury stalowe... (widziałem u TINKA na zdjęciach)... cała instalacja w podłodze jest na rurach PP i PEX..
> pytanie: w którym miejscu przechodzi się z jednych rur na drugie i gdzie wypada ich łącznie? ile trzeba połączenia realizować rurami stalowymi? rozumiem iz chodzi o wytrzymałość wysokotemperaturową i niebezpieczeństwo stopienia rur PP przy podpięciu ich bezpośrednio pod kocioł....
> 
> 
> 
> TINEK... wiem.. wiem... najlepiej jak podjadę...ale ??


A pisałem - zajrzyj ? Tylko do Tinka sie wybierasz ... /foch/  :wink: 

U mnie kotłownia w miedzi, punkt przejścia nad podłogą w kotłowni, gdzie z dołu wychodzą pexy do kaloryferów, i podłogówki i tam jest przejście.

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## atija

".... fota dla spostrzegawczych albo w mocnych pinglach.. "


Widziałam Twoje sarny  :big grin:  :big grin: ... mam mocne pingle .... :big lol:  :big lol: 

Mamy piec z podajnikiem, wyjechaliśmy przed świętami na dwa tygodnie. Szwagier co dwa , trzy dni jeździł sprawdzać co w chałupie się dzieje i uzupełniać ekogroszek . 

Jeszcze tam nie mieszkamy a już nas chałupka uwiązała do siebie. :wink:

----------


## netbet

> A pisałem - zajrzyj ? Tylko do Tinka sie wybierasz ... /foch/ 
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


no wiesz...jak możesz?. i do tego focha strzela...

po tylu latach? w doli i niedoli... nie masz serca.. bój sie boga, 

..ty to na 100 procków masz nas na chacie .. jak i TINEK...
u każdego pół kilo węgla / drewna dorzucić...czyli objazd w celu podpatrzenia instalacji skończę w marcu :cool: 

dryndnę ..sie zgadamy.... szykuj ćipsy!

----------


## TINEK

Majki, zabieraj się z Netbetem do mnie i będą wszyscy zadowoleni  :smile:

----------


## netbet

słuchajcie... jakieś jaja mi wychodzą przy podłogówce..

pomieszczenie 45 m2 
temp pomieszczenia 22 oC
zasilanie 45oC
powrót 35 oC
moc zakładana 2700 W
moc wyliczona 2360 W
różnica *-340 W*
ilość obwodów 4
długość rur 450 mb
*rozstaw co 10cm* 

KAN Qiuck Floor  tak to to liczy... czyli wychodzi że nie dogrzeję? a wystarczy że zmienię temp pomieszczenie na 20 i się wyrabia....

w projekcie mam zapotrzebowanie tego pomieszczenie 3600 W  :eek:  nie do uzyskania według tego kalkulatora...

..tylko mnie nie odsyłajcie do OZC...kawy jeszcze nie piłem..

----------


## tomraider

> ...słuchajcie...  jaja mi wychodzą....


Co jest kolego, dostałej za ciasne bokserki pod choinkę ?




> ..... to normalka..


Mpoplaw TY też ?




> ..... strachu nie ma....


Nooo, skoro tak twierdzisz to pewnie tak.....



Tak na poważnie:
A no właśnie , trudny do przewidzenia i wyliczenia rozstaw rur to jeden z powodów które nie czynią mnie zbyt wielkim fanem podłogówek. Podjęta decyzja o rozstawie rur to tak jak kupno z katalogu firmy wysyłkowej jednej pary butów na całe dorosłe życie, pomimo wielu rad przed kupnem do końca sam nie wiesz czy za małe nie zaczną cisnąć i ocierać a za duże spadać przy chodzeniu ze stóp. Podłogówka to wielki nierozbieralny betonowy kaloryfer po którym chodzimy i często niekorzystnie przykrywamy parkietem czy dywanem. Gdy za słabo grzeje niestety niezdrowo dla nóg jest podkręcać temperaturę a nie da się dokręcić dodatkowych żeberek. W podłogówce o grawitacji nawet nie marzymy, jak długo nie ma prądu ( już jeden dzień wystarczy i w mróz mamy w domu 18C ,a znane zeszłoroczne przypadki to 2 tygodnie), to dupa zbita i zmarżnięta. Spalający 1L=4,3zł benzyny/h agregat może kosztować 100 zł dziennie. Przemyśl. Miej sobie tą podłogówkę ale nie rezygnuj z kalafiorów. 
To powiedziałem ja: Jarząbek-Tomraider.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomraider

> faktycznie nie wiele wiesz o podłogówkach, pomieszałeś fakty z mitami, i dodałeś jeszcze do tego opowieści wuja Zenka z imienin teściowej.


Witam.
Mpoplaw  masz świętą rację. Moja niewielka wiedza o podłogówkach jest wynikiem braku większego zainteresowania tym tematem ze względu na następujące przemyślenia wuja Zenka  i moje ( dotyczą one domów po np.20 latach użytkowania ):

- w żadnym OZC nie przewidzimy możliwych po czasie powstałych w mostkach   termicznych strat ciepła np. spowodowanych spadkiem k zawilgoconej ściany i/lub izolacji z wełny,  zużyciem ( deformacją ) uszczelek okiem czy drzwi.

- awaria – nieszczelność powstała w np.  salonie  ,,nie powoduje wyjście kreta z chorągiewką TO TUTAJ’’ . Pozostająca praktycznie bez ciśnienia woda z C.O będzie sobie długgggo pod warstwą betonu zbierać a wystarczą ze dwie szklanki i , w końcu przez łączenie w styropianie dostanie się na izolację poziomą , po niej zależnie od ,,mikropochylenia'' chudziaka wyjdzie u dołu na rogu ściany i podłogi ( jak mamy pecha  to nie na najbliższej od nieszczelności)  4 metry dalej na ścianie ( u NETbeta pod regipsem) .I wtedy nastąpi skrobanie po głowie: Izolacja pozioma na ścianie fundamentowej? Coś nie tak z podbitką i zacieka  izolacja zewnętrzna styro?A może z podłogówka z piętra gdzieś przepustem cieknie pod regipsem po ścianie?. Jak zdiagnozować ubytek np. 1 litra na parę dni  z ( strzelam ) 200 litrowej będącej w pracy ( w zimie) instalacji C.O. podłogowego?.To ja wolę pod betonem zgrzaną grubościenną rurę PP  do kalafiora. Może alu-pex nie pęknie po 30 latach? A jak tak. Jeszcze dziś w sprzedaży są klejone PCV , przed 10 laty chwalone i sprzedawane tonami, jaka jest ich trwałość każdy chyba wie.

- Jak zostanie już nam jeden samotny i schorowany rodzic część decyduje  się na wzięcie go do siebie. Jeżeli najczęściej przesiadującej  na kanapie w salonie zaczną puchnąć pełne żylaków nogi teściowej to pół biedy, a jak to nasza mama? Niezapominajcie że my sami też w końcu będziemy starzy.

- w okresach po za zimą , ze względu na bezwładność i ekonomię nie dogrzejemy wiosennym  czy jesiennym wieczorem domu, konieczny będzie np.kominek z całą niepraktycznością w nim palenia.( kotłownia w salonie)

Można podać więcej przykładów, każdy sam sobie przemyśli.

Pozdrawiam.
PS. mpoplaw mam nadzieję że się nie obraziłeś o żart.

----------


## Martinezio

To ja tu wtrącę swoje 2 gr: za te dziesiąt lat, to podłoga i tak będzie do wymiany, więc przy okazji można zmienić metodę ogrzewania, jeśli się okaże, że podłogówka to nie to, co tygryski lubą najbardziej  :wink:

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Skoro  podłogówki liczy się bardzo łatwo TYLKO   trzeba znać  OZC domku to ja mam inny patent: 
Jak policzyć duże stado owiec na rozległym podhalańskim pastwisku?
Owce liczy się bardzo łatwo TYLKO trzeba znać liczbę ich nóg, dzielimy przez cztery i gotowe. Proste prawda? 
Niestety  ta metoda jak KAŻDA ma swoje ograniczenia, zupełnie nie działa jak przynajmniej jedna z owiec jest inwalidką ( powiedzmy że wysłana przez bacę na wojnę do Wietnamu wlazła na minę) .
 Z tej historii wynika prosty wniosek: jak ktoś się bardzo dobrze zna i umie to na pewno dobrze zaprojektuje swoją podłogówkę a jak nie i jest lajkonikiem, w dziedzinie podłogówek, tak jak np. ja to lepiej  zastosować alternatywną ,od lat znaną ,wypróbowaną , wybaczającą błędy instalację z kalafiorami.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

wiecie co.... 

wielkie dzięki za info...porady cenne...jesteście nieocenieni.. słowo... ale powiem wam jedno: mam dosyć tej [email protected]#$% budowy!!! jak mógłbym to pierdol#$% bym to wszytko i dał se spokój!

bez odbioru.

----------


## Rossa

netbet weź się chłopie nie wygłupiaj , toż jesteś tu guru od samorobów , wszyscy czytają jak najlepsza książkę i biorą przykład  :big lol:

----------


## compi

Netbet, dzisiaj byłem na swojej. Stoi od miesiąca i czeka na kapuchę. I powiem Ci, że gdybym miał co teraz tam robić, to nie wychodziłbym stamtąd przez następny miesiąc. K...a brakuje mi tego czegoś. Przyznaj się, znowu paluch???

----------


## TINEK

> wiecie co.... 
> 
> wielkie dzięki za info...porady cenne...jesteście nieocenieni.. słowo... ale powiem wam jedno: mam dosyć tej [email protected]#$% budowy!!! jak mógłbym to pierdol#$% bym to wszytko i dał se spokój!
> 
> bez odbioru.


znaczy się, odstres potrzebny od zaraz...    w sobotę?  :wink:

----------


## SSN774

Ja mogę jutro zaproponować dla odważnych  :smile:  dwa dni wolnego to można poszaleć  :smile:  Memory erase to ważna rzecz  :smile: 

Bo dziś już pewnie za późno  :big grin: 

P.S.

Moja połówka stwierdziła że nawet na dziś impreza nie jest problemem. Ostra jest  :big grin:  Jak ktoś ma chęć proszę bardzo na priv po namiary  :smile:

----------


## tomraider

witam.
Coś  mi się zdaje że mu jakiś złodziej  coś rąbnął albo zniszczył  z budowy:  okna ?, instalację i/lub rozdzielnicę budowlaną?
No z powodu palucha to by tak nie lamentował, zaprawiony w boju.
Obym się mylił.
pozdrawiam i życzę Ci NETbet powrotu humoru.

----------


## nitubaga

Jeśli można 3 grosze  :wink: 




> Witam.
> Mpoplaw  masz świętą rację. Moja niewielka wiedza o podłogówkach jest wynikiem braku większego zainteresowania tym tematem ze względu na następujące przemyślenia wuja Zenka  i moje ( dotyczą one domów po np.20 latach użytkowania ):
> 
> - w żadnym OZC nie przewidzimy możliwych po czasie powstałych w mostkach   termicznych strat ciepła np. spowodowanych spadkiem k zawilgoconej ściany i/lub izolacji z wełny,  zużyciem ( deformacją ) uszczelek okiem czy drzwi.
> 
> - awaria – nieszczelność powstała w np.  salonie  ,,nie powoduje wyjście kreta z chorągiewką TO TUTAJ’’ . Pozostająca praktycznie bez ciśnienia woda z C.O będzie sobie długgggo pod warstwą betonu zbierać a wystarczą ze dwie szklanki i , w końcu przez łączenie w styropianie dostanie się na izolację poziomą , po niej zależnie od ,,mikropochylenia'' chudziaka wyjdzie u dołu na rogu ściany i podłogi ( jak mamy pecha  to nie na najbliższej od nieszczelności)  4 metry dalej na ścianie ( u NETbeta pod regipsem) .I wtedy nastąpi skrobanie po głowie: Izolacja pozioma na ścianie fundamentowej? Coś nie tak z podbitką i zacieka  izolacja zewnętrzna styro?A może z podłogówka z piętra gdzieś przepustem cieknie pod regipsem po ścianie?. Jak zdiagnozować ubytek np. 1 litra na parę dni  z ( strzelam ) 200 litrowej będącej w pracy ( w zimie) instalacji C.O. podłogowego?.To ja wolę pod betonem zgrzaną grubościenną rurę PP  do kalafiora. Może alu-pex nie pęknie po 30 latach? A jak tak. Jeszcze dziś w sprzedaży są klejone PCV , przed 10 laty chwalone i sprzedawane tonami, jaka jest ich trwałość każdy chyba wie.
> 
> ja mam dwa obiegi CO - podłogówka i grzejniki... i jesli podłogówka jest nieszczelna to natychmiast to widać  bo spada ciśnienie w instalacji... więc nie trzeba się głowić czy to czasem nie z dachu nam kapilarnie leci  owszem zostaje jeszcze kwestia miejsca przecieku ale to i tak można zlokalizowac po kilku płytkach 
> 
> ...

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Z opisu wynika że masz instalację C.O. zamkiętą np. Kocioł gazowy z C.O. pod ciśnieniem 3 barów,  a to CAŁKIEM  INNA  BAJKA.
Przeczytaj dziennik i komentarze a jasnym się stanie jaką instalacje zamierza mieć NETbet.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Inż.

Netbet nie łam się, co się stało... powiedź...

----------


## atija

No to teraz Netbet dopiero narobił.... rozwiązał worek z domysłami i sobie poszedł. :sad: 
 Trzymaj się Samorobie nad Samorobami  :smile: 
Cokolwiek się stało, tutaj masz życzliwych Ci ludzi.

----------


## BasH

Dokładnie - też czekam na newsy... pzdr

----------


## nitubaga

> Witam.
> Z opisu wynika że masz instalację C.O. zamkiętą np. Kocioł gazowy z C.O. pod ciśnieniem 3 barów,  a to CAŁKIEM  INNA  BAJKA.
> Przeczytaj dziennik i komentarze a jasnym się stanie jaką instalacje zamierza mieć NETbet.
> pozdrawiam


dlatego ja się nie wypowiadam na temat pieca CO bo mam inny i nie znam się na tym, ale jak słysze, że od podłogówki puchną nogi  :ohmy:  to albo ktoś nigdy nie stał na podłogówce, albo co prawda stał na takowej, ale na źle wyregulowanej...  :wink: 

pozdrwaiam równiez  :smile:

----------


## tomraider

> dlatego ja się nie wypowiadam na temat pieca CO bo mam inny i nie znam się na tym, ale jak słysze, że od podłogówki puchną nogi  to albo ktoś nigdy nie stał na podłogówce, albo co prawda stał na takowej, ale na źle wyregulowanej... 
> 
> pozdrwaiam równiez



Witam.
Pomimo że się nie znasz bo piszesz : 

- że masz piec( grzeje powietrze) a przecież masz kocioł ( grzeje wodę) 
- woda  LECI KAPILARNIE z dachu , nie ma takiego zjawiska, 
- proponujesz NETbetowi (to jego komentarze) odpalenie i AUTOMATYCZNE  WYŁĄCZENIE kotła na paliwo stałe 
( U NETbeta najpewniej kotła ,,dolnego spalania’’) a one nie mają takiej funkcji ,na czas wygaśnięcie paleniska można tylko mniej więcej wpływać regulując (mierząc wiadrem-takie realia)  ilość zasypywanego paliwa w odniesieniu do temp.zewnętrznej.    

To  i tak  podjęłaś( podjeliście ) moim zdaniem bardzo rozsądną decyzję o połączeniu podłogówki i kaloryferów. Właśnie po to piszę (być może powielając mity) posty o podłogówce, bo chcę  przekonać NETbeta by decydując się tylko na  podłogówkę nie rezygnował z dodatkowych kaloryferów. Bardzo mi w tym pomożesz ,  NETbetowi może też , pisząc jakie korzyści i/lub komfort zapewniają ,poza podłogówką, dadatkowe kaloryfery  w Twoim domu.
Pozdrawiam.
PS. Czy jeśli przy -30C na zewnątrz do obiegu podłogówki wpuścimy wodę +55C  jak to proponowano w poprzednich postach to nadal podłogówkę można nazwać niskotemperaturowym systemem ogrzewania?

----------


## Amelia 2

> Witam
> Chyba nie uwierzyłeś w mit że piece z podajnikiem są bezobsługowe? W piecach z podajnikiem też trzeba czyścić i opróżniać popielnik, rozbijać spieki powstające często na palniku, co najmniej dwa razy dziennie trzeba zaglądnąć choć na minutkę do kotłowni czy wszystko jest ok, tylko rozpalasz i paliwo uzupełniasz rzadziej.
> pozdrawiam.


Eeeee nie jest tak źle, mój zasypujemy raz na 7-9dni, zależnie od pogody - 6 woreczków 25kg, czyszczę go raz na tydzień ( przed sobotnią kąpielą :wink: ) przy obecnych ustawieniach nie mam spieków które trzeba by rozbijać, są tylko drobne które same spadają a gdy cosik mu dolega to piszczy i woła o pomoc :big grin:  czasami zapominam o nim i zglądam raz na 3-4 dni ale zawsze stoi na swoim miejscu. Kiedyś  zgasł gdy jeszcze nie mieszkałam i przez 2 doby w ocieplonym domku temperatura spadła tylko o 2 stopnie chociaż na zewnatrz nocą było -10st. Z opcji węglowej nie wyobrażam sobie lepszego rozwiązania. Koszt pieca Defro Duo ( z drugim normalnym paleniskiem ) po upustach 6900zł więc nie najgorzej zważywszy na wygodę, a jeszcze na wodzie się oszczędzi bo nie trzeba się szorować 2 razy dziennie po każdym dokładaniu węgla :cool:

----------


## nitubaga

:big grin: 

widze, ze się troche nie rozumiemy... ale niech tam...  :wink: 

Pisałam, ze nie bede się wypowiadać o NetBeta kotłowi, bo to jego sprawa... pisałam o mitach związanych z podłogówką.... 

a o kapilarnym podsiąkaniu z dachu to taki żart był  :wink: 

ps. przebywałes kiedyś w pomieszcznieu np 100m2 gdzie w podłogówce hula 55'C od 24h?

bo ja tak, przy wygrzewaniu podlogówki ... i sama podłoga (gres) ma tempetarure lekko ciepłą ALE NIE GORĄCĄ... natomiast z uwagi na powierzchnie tego "grzejnika" oraz to, że grzeje właśnie od dołu w stopy, wydaje się że jest w takim pomieszczeniu bardzo gorąco....  :smile: 

A kaloryfery mam we wszystkich sypialniach... bo tam nie zasponsorowałabym sobie podłogówki, ale to z innych względów  :smile:

----------


## Amelia 2

Też mam u siebie połączenie podłogówki z kaloryferami :yes:  dzięki temu pomieszczenia szybciej się nagrzewają=piec krócej pracuje= mniej zużywa opału; łatwiej wychłodzić pomieszczenia gdy np. raptem wyjdzie słońce, zrobi się goraco a podłogówka przez kilka godzin oddaje ciepło bo rzecz jasna musi się mocno nagrzać żeby dom ogrzać - przy kombinacji: kaloryfery-podłogówka  podłoga jest zaledwie letnia; lepiej się śpi w chłodnym pomieszczeniu - kaloryferek zakręcam i zaraz robi się temperatura komfortowa. Hydraulik namówił mnie na mały 40x60cm kaloryferek w niewielkim wiatrołapie oprócz podłogówki i chwała mu za to, pomieszczenie jest ciepłe mimo częstego otwierania drzwi zewnętrznych a już przyległe pomieszczenie między wiatrołapem a garażem gdzie jest tylko podłogówka ma o 3-4 stopnie zimniej :eek:

----------


## Martinezio

U mnie dokładnie takie samo rozwiązanie, jak u *Nitubagi*. Też w czasie wygrzewania podłogi temperatura w pomieszczeniach z podłogówką oscylowała w ok. 25-27 st C, co jest nie do wytrzymania. W przypadku zasilania podłogówki z kotła na paliwa stałe, czyli kotła wysokotemperaturowego obowiązkowo stosuje się zawory mieszające (czy to ręcznego sterowania, a najlepiej z siłownikiem kontrolowanym przez sterownik kotła, lub inny termostat), których zadaniem jest niedopuścić do wprowadzenia zbyt ciepłej wody w plastikowe rurki. Każdy dobry hydra o tym wie i nie zrobi babola w tym miejscu  :wink:

----------


## tomraider

> Też mam u siebie połączenie podłogówki z kaloryferami dzięki temu pomieszczenia szybciej się nagrzewają=piec krócej pracuje= mniej zużywa opału; łatwiej wychłodzić pomieszczenia gdy np. raptem wyjdzie słońce, zrobi się goraco a podłogówka przez kilka godzin oddaje ciepło bo rzecz jasna musi się mocno nagrzać żeby dom ogrzać - przy kombinacji: kaloryfery-podłogówka  podłoga jest zaledwie letnia; lepiej się śpi w chłodnym pomieszczeniu - kaloryferek zakręcam i zaraz robi się temperatura komfortowa. Hydraulik namówił mnie na mały 40x60cm kaloryferek w niewielkim wiatrołapie oprócz podłogówki i chwała mu za to, pomieszczenie jest ciepłe mimo częstego otwierania drzwi zewnętrznych a już przyległe pomieszczenie między wiatrołapem a garażem gdzie jest tylko podłogówka ma o 3-4 stopnie zimniej


Witam.
Jak ktoś praktycznie i merytorycznie pisze, nie pierwszy już raz, to MIŁO  poczytać . Podkreślamy wężykiem ,wężykiem  NETbet.  :wink: 
 Wielka wódeczka dla Amelia2   :smile: ( tylko proszę hydraulika nie rozpijać)
pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomraider

> Eeeee nie jest tak źle, mój zasypujemy raz na 7-9dni, zależnie od pogody - 6 woreczków 25kg, czyszczę go raz na tydzień ( przed sobotnią kąpielą) przy obecnych ustawieniach nie mam spieków które trzeba by rozbijać, są tylko drobne które same spadają


Witam.
Wszystko się zgadza, będzie tak długo (życzę oby zawsze) do póki pechowo nie trafi Ci się przerośnięty (dużo popiołu)  koksujący (spieki)  z kamykami ( blokowanie podajnika) opał. Wtedy niestety nie będzie już tak bezobsługowo.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tom Bor

Netbet wróć i to bez fochów mi tutaj!!! "bo jak zdejmę majty i przyrżnę w dupę to ci nerwy zaraz przejdą"

----------


## tomraider

> ...... jak zdejmę majty.......


NETbet  wróć , TOM BOR bedzie  majty ściągać  :smile:   jak mało to ja też ściągnę......

ps. myślicie że to go zachęci?

----------


## Amelia 2

> Witam.
> Wszystko się zgadza, będzie tak długo (życzę oby zawsze) do póki pechowo nie trafi Ci się przerośnięty (dużo popiołu) z kamykami ( blokowanie podajnika) opał. Wtedy niestety nie będzie już tak bezobsługowo.
> pozdrawiam.


Ty mnie nie strasz, czytałam w instrukcji o możliwości zablokowania podajnika więc kupuję czysty, dobry i małopopiołowy węgiel ze sprawdzonego składu, żaden rusko-czeski ale wszystko może się zdarzyć... odpukowywam w niemalowane :cool:

----------


## tomraider

> Ty mnie nie strasz, czytałam w instrukcji o możliwości zablokowania podajnika więc kupuję czysty, dobry i małopopiołowy węgiel ze sprawdzonego składu, żaden rusko-czeski ale wszystko może się zdarzyć... odpukowywam w niemalowane


Witam.
Gdyby wszyscy zatrudnili dobrego hydraulika, mieli dobrze dobrany komin,czytali instrukcje,  umieli ustawić parametry kotła i kupowali dobry opał ze sprawdzonego składu to w temacie ogrzewanie  nie byłoby o czym pisać. Jeszcze raz wódeczka za zdrowy rozsądek godny do naśladowania. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Amelia 2

Urosłam.......... :cool: 

A gospodarza niet, w niedzielę jak widać z posta  zamiast Cedryka doglądać to w ciepłym mieszkanku się wylegiwał to i coś się musiało wydarzyć...... :eek:

----------


## tomraider

> ....A gospodarza niet, w niedzielę jak widać .... w ciepłym mieszkanku się wylegiwał to i coś się musiało wydarzyć......


Witam.
To może każdy fan napisze NETbetowi że też nie raz nie miał łatwo z budowaniem i jak sobie poradził. Ja ,jak się popstrykałem z żonką o budowę to miałem twz. MZMD* , powrót do normalności nastąpił po zadziałaniu starej jak świat zasady , opisanej przez Compi w poście # 1295. 
Pozdrawiam.

PS. MZMD- (małe zakłócenie miru domowego)  :wink:

----------


## amstrong89

Ja też nie byłem szczęśliwy jak mi okradli chałupę surową. Nie wiem co się stało u Netbeta, ze taki wkur. Ja byłem tak wkur że [email protected]#$%^Wiertarki itp wszystko poszło w d.... :bash:  Złodziej był tak bezczelny że nasrał na środku przedsionku. Jakbym go dorwał to bym mu jaja urwał. Co by nie było to dziadek z ojcem pierdykneli takie kraty w oknach i drzwiach że twierdza hitlera się umywa :cool: Nauczka na całe zycie. Kiedyś mi ojciec opowiadał że słyszeli z jego bratem późnym wieczorem jak złodzieje ciągneli pręty żebrowane przez drogę asfaltową, albo że przez 1km lasu szli z ukradzioną z sąsiedniej wsi 12 belką drewnianą. Do dzisiaj policja  tych skur..... nie złapała mimo że już prawie każdego na wsi okradli. :mad:

----------


## BasH

... też ja wmontowując okna będę od razu kablowany alarmem z gsm i kamerą z przerzutem z podglądem do domu. Jeżdzę furką z klamką gazową, a w razie wzbudzenia alarmu to oprócz ekipy ochrony będę ja z kolegami... Złodziejstwu i chamstwu mówię stanowcze nie! A tak () nawiasem to jakoś tak dziwnie na forum bez netbeta....

----------


## netbet

... zmęczenie materiału... przesilenie wiosenne... ... jak to zwał tak zwał... przeszło.

COi CWU męczymy dalej....




ja to widze tak:
- na jednym piecu..dolniaku.. :cool: 
- na jednej pompie CO i CWU
- na dwóch rodzielaczach
- na jednym "mieszaczu" czterodrogowym
- wszystko co w stali w kotłowni
- odległości od zawodu 4 drogowego do rozdzielaczy... ok. 4m każdy


..nie doczytałem- bo brakło czasu - czym różnią się pompy 24/40 i 24/60 poza wysokością podnoszenia...i jak je dobierać.... ale spoko - dam radę i odrobię lekcje..

nie chciało mi sie w to wmalowywać instalek od wody....

pozdro
NETbet'reaktywacja :big grin:

----------


## atija

Noooooo.... i dzięki za reaktywację  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## BasH

nooooo

----------


## amstrong89

Wstępnie
Daj jeszcze rurę spustową z naczynia wzbiorczego do kotłowni żebyś wiedział kiedy się napełni i nadmiar żeby zleciał wprost do kanalizy :smile: 
Z podłogówką niech wypowiedzą się osoby bardzej w tym temacie obcykane :stereo:

----------


## netbet

cholera... tej sygnalizacyjnej też nie wrysowałem.. ale w projekcie mam...

----------


## SSN774

Aż miło Cię ujrzeć ponownie. Piwo wypiłem sam, a myślałem że mnie ktoś dziś nawiedzi i duuupa  :sad: 

Z tego co gdzieś wyczytałem do "naszych" potrzeb wystarczają 25/40, jak to jeden z hydraulików napisał, instalacje w domkach opierał na tej właśnie pompie, wystarczał 1 bieg, przy 2 na miedzianej instalacji pojawiały się szumy przepływającej wody   :smile:  . Tak więc hejaa Grundfosa 180 jak sie nie mylę (za 307 zł widziałem) i do dzieła  :smile: 

Pozdro

----------


## amstrong89

Tak sie zastanawiam ta pompa to przed czy po zaworze 4D? :Confused:

----------


## SSN774

Wg mnie przed, nie widziałem szkicu z pompą za ale może mało widziałem  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> Tak sie zastanawiam ta pompa to przed czy po zaworze 4D?


jak dla mnie to po.... znaje mi sie że 
1. będzie miała do tłoczenia czynnik o nizszej temp
2. to co wraca na powrocie z instalki ma jakies tam ciśnienie.

----------


## amstrong89

Netbet 
Może daj ten schemat na forum ogrzewania i zobaczymy co powiedzą tamci goście. Co dwie głowy to nie jedna :Confused:

----------


## amstrong89

> jak dla mnie to po.... znaje mi sie że 
> 1. będzie miała do tłoczenia czynnik o nizszej temp
> 2. to co wraca na powrocie z instalki ma jakies tam ciśnienie.


Ad1. Można dać na powrocie pompe i będzie pracowała w czynniku o niższej temperaturze :smile: Na szkicu chyba jest na zasilaniu.
Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad jednym. 
Mianowicie zawór 4D otworzy ci się przy 35C a jak temp wzrośnie do 60C. Będzie całkiem ciepła podłoga :big grin:  Nie wiem czy dobrze kombinuje. Może tak ma być?

----------


## netbet

zasilenie podłogówki czy powrót - jeden pies ... temp ok. 30 oC
na szkicu jest "zasilanie"

----------


## netbet

> Aż miło Cię ujrzeć ponownie. Piwo wypiłem sam, a myślałem że mnie ktoś dziś nawiedzi i duuupa 
> 
>  Tak więc hejaa Grundfosa 180 jak sie nie mylę (za 307 zł widziałem) i do dzieła 
> 
> Pozdro


   

  319,90 zł 
     z dostawą: 333,90 zł



LESZNO POMPA LFP EFEKTA 25/40 ENERGOOSZCZĘDNA 9W 
 Nowe

siem rozglądam.... :big grin:

----------


## amstrong89

Ja mam wymiennik płytowy sensopolu(chyba) i na trzy pompy(dwie CO i CWU).W obiegu pieca CO mam 60 to w grzejnikach 40C. Może to by było lepsze rozwiązanie? Jusz kr... wszystko mi się miesza. Walne browarka na spokojnie puszcze muze i pomyśle jeszcze. Może ktoś oblatany się dołączy? Tomraider jestes na lini online? :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Ad1. 
> Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad jednym. 
> Mianowicie zawór 4D otworzy ci się przy 35C a jak temp wzrośnie do 60C. Będzie całkiem ciepła podłoga Nie wiem czy dobrze kombinuje. Może tak ma być?


..a czy jego zadaniem nie jest utrzymywać zadaną temp na wyjściu ?? bez względu na wejście? 

wyprostujcie mnie jak sie mylę...

----------


## amstrong89

Coś mi się chyba popier...Za dużo czystej. Ide spać. Jutro na tzreźwo przemyślę sprawe.

----------


## amstrong89

Ale ze mnie deb..Pzrecież mam taki sam na zasilaniu myjki ciśnieniowej. :good night:

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Fajnie że jesteś , schemat ok, pompy(+ filtry siatkowe przed pompą)  dać na powrocie(nieb),zawór bezpieczeństwa koniecznie na wyjściu(czer),  pompa CWU + zawór zwrotny  dodać równolegle zawór różnicowy(  wymiennik CWU pójdzie grawitacyjnie) , po zaworze czterodrogowym równoległy do pompy zawór różnicowy zbędny ( nie licz na grawitację) jutro machnę jakiś schemat.
pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

ja też  :good night:

----------


## SSN774

> 319,90 zł 
>      z dostawą: 333,90 zł
> 
> 
> 
> LESZNO POMPA LFP EFEKTA 25/40 ENERGOOSZCZĘDNA 9W 
>  Nowe
> 
> siem rozglądam....


HYDRO-MAXa mam w ulubionych sprzedawcach na alledrogo, widzę że mają Grundfosa jeszcze taniej bo 302,90 z wysyłką  :eek:  Tyle że różnica w poborze prundu jest  :smile:  Chyba sam ją rozważę, ktoś używa takiej pompki? W końcu po co przepłacać za energie, wystarczą mi obecne rachunki  :sad:

----------


## BasH

Odpowiem cytatem zawierającym też moje uważanie:




> Od kotła do wymiennika miedź, Może być lutowanie miękkie.
> Od wymiennika do rozdzielaczy może być też miedź ale już
> lepiej alupex fi 20 a lepiej fi 25.


na pewno w kotłowni na paliwo stałe nie dałbym PP do zasilania rozdzielaczy




> Mogą być złącza skręcane.


skręcane - wersja na pexa - LEPIEJ lutować miedź - do rozdzielaczy nie wyjdzie ci majątku)




> Od rozdzielaczy do grzejników tylko wielowarstwowy pex fi 16.
> Uwaga najlepiej aby wewnętrzna rura to był klasyczny pex a nie pert.
> Na przykład pexb lub pexc. Wavin tak ma. Ostatnio z zainteresowaniem
> się przyglądam rurze Blasol. 
> Z tego co ja się orientuję rury PP stosuje się do rozprowadzenia
> wody zimnej a stabi PP ciepłej. Ale tam też już lepiej stosować
> rury wielowarstwowe Pex. No ale o to się nie pytasz.
> Jeżeli chodzi o miedź to trzeba uważać na jej połączenia z innymi
> materiałami.


aluminiowe kalafiory, daj PRZYNAJMNIEJ jeden na kondygnację, chociażby dużą drabinkę w łazience.
Ja  będę robił w podłogówce fi 16 alupexie skręcanym dolny korytarz, wiatrołap, łazienki, dojście do rozdzielaczy NA MIEDZI 22-28, dojścia do kalafiorów z rozdzielaczy  na alupexie fi 16.

----------


## tomraider

> ..a czy jego zadaniem nie jest utrzymywać zadaną temp na wyjściu ?? bez względu na wejście? 
> 
> wyprostujcie mnie jak sie mylę...


Witam.
Już prostuję. Zawór czterodrożny nie ma skali w stopniach C , tylko 0-10 orientacyjny uśredniony stopień mieszania, się sam nie otwiera lub zamyka, ręcznie ustawiony w dowolnym położeniu ( poza skrajnymi w których stosowanie nie ma sensu) w UŚREDNIONY sposób miesza strumienie wody ( daje to uśrednioną temperaturę) . Czyli zimą wieczorem jak zimno w salonie to lecisz do kotłowni i opierając się na doświadczeniu podkręcasz np. z 5 na 7.
DOPIERO po dodaniu siłownika ze sterownikiem ( przewidzieć współpracę z sterownikiem kotła ) można mówić o utrzymywaniu w czasie zadanej temperatury ,zyskujemy komfort i automatykę przypominającą tą znaną z np. kotłów gazowych.
NETbet pamiętaj że niektórzy producenci kotłów podają warunki jego montażu, np. zalecana średnica, odległości od kotła czy możliwa max liczba kolanek w jego ,,krótkim obiegu”
Pozdrawiam.
PS. koniecznie przeczytaj post # 1612 i przemyśl proszę.

----------


## b2211

Netbet jakiej wielkości (pojemności) planujesz zbiornik buforowy ?

----------


## tomraider

> Netbet jakiej wielkości (pojemności) planujesz zbiornik buforowy ?


Chyba zasobnik CWU? , bufory są bardzo drogie.

----------


## tomraider

Witam
Zawór zwrotny  za pompą CWU powinien zapobiec ,,wyciąganiu ciepła z zasobnika CWU przez podłogówkę i/lub kalafiory po wygaśnięciu pieca,  na schemacie brakuje filtów siatkowych przed pompami oraz kolowych zaworów odcinających pompy, oraz zaworu bezpieczeństwa bezpośrednio na wyjściu z kotła, ale o tym chyba wiesz.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## Martinezio

> aluminiowe kalafiory, ...  dojście do rozdzielaczy NA MIEDZI ...


Ekhm... Czy waść dobrze się czujesz?  :wink:  Miedź + aluminium w układzie CO = bomba wodorowa (polecam lekturę dzienniczka Mrs. Daggulki, forumowej smoczycy  :wink: ).
Ja u siebie kotłownię mam zrobioną w stali galwanizowanej - wygląda prawie jak nierdzewka. Polecam system VSH Press czy jakoś tak się zwie. Wszystkie łączenia są zaprasowywane - żadnego skręcania, żadnego lutowania, szybko, czysto i wygodnie. Co prawda nie jest najtańszy, bo wychodzi tyle, co miedzią, ale nie ma potem bata, by podłączyć dowolne kalafiory do układu - nie trzeba lać tego inhibitora, czy jak on się tam zowie.

----------


## b2211

Myślałem o czym takim http://allegro.pl/zbiornik-buforowy-...396695063.html lub takim http://allegro.pl/galmet-bojler-wymi...410181628.html tylko nie wiem co jest bardziej ekonomiczne gdyż różnica w cenie spora

----------


## tomraider

> Ekhm... Czy waść dobrze się czujesz?  Miedź + aluminium w układzie CO = bomba wodorowa (polecam lekturę dzienniczka Mrs. Daggulki, forumowej smoczycy ).
> Ja u siebie kotłownię mam zrobioną w stali galwanizowanej - wygląda prawie jak nierdzewka. Polecam system VSH Press czy jakoś tak się zwie. Wszystkie łączenia są zaprasowywane - żadnego skręcania, żadnego lutowania, szybko, czysto i wygodnie. Co prawda nie jest najtańszy, bo wychodzi tyle, co miedzią, ale nie ma potem bata, by podłączyć dowolne kalafiory do układu - nie trzeba lać tego inhibitora, czy jak on się tam zowie.


Witam.
Przy łączeniu rur stosujemy trzy proste zasady:
1.	Pamiętamy o liczeniu powierzchni przekroju rury , (rure 100 mm nie zastąpimy 2 X 50mm.  mnożąc  razy 0,71 szybko w przybliżeniu poznamy średnice każdej z dwóch rur zastępujących  jedną ) 
2.	Inaczej niż w dobrym filmie porno ,gdzie każdy może z każdą, rury ocynkowane nie łączymy z miedzianymi a te z aluminiowymi kalafiorami , gdyby jednak to stosujemy inhibitory korozji.
3.	Zawsze najpierw odgałęziemy i/lub rozgałęziamy a dopiero potem redukujemy średnicę. 

Podrawiam.

PS. oczywiście  intalację C.O napełniamy monotlenkiem biwodoru.

----------


## BasH

> Ekhm... Czy waść dobrze się czujesz?  Miedź + aluminium w układzie CO = bomba wodorowa ....nie trzeba lać tego inhibitora, czy jak on się tam zowie.


Kolega źle odczytał moją wypowiedź, ale to moja wina, bo za skrótowo napisałem, ale właśnie w tym sensie. Dokładny cytat ze mnie i cytatu z tłumaczeniem:



Cytat z użytkownika samm: "Jeżeli chodzi o miedź to trzeba uważać na jej połączenia z innymi materiałami."




> aluminiowe kalafiory, daj PRZYNAJMNIEJ jeden na kondygnację, chociażby dużą drabinkę w łazience.
> Ja  będę robił w podłogówce fi 16 alupexie skręcanym dolny korytarz, wiatrołap, łazienki, dojście do rozdzielaczy NA MIEDZI 22-28, dojścia do kalafiorów z rozdzielaczy  na alupexie fi 16.


ODPOWIEDŹ NIESKRÓTOWA:
wcześniej:
"Jeżeli chodzi o miedź to trzeba uważać na jej połączenia z innymi materiałami."
np. aluminiowe kalafiory (robiące konflikt z miedzią). Netbet - nie rób tylko podłogówki, daj PRZYNAJMNIEJ jeden KALAFIOR na kondygnację, chociażby dużą drabinkę w łazience (najczęściej stalowe!)
Nigdzie nie sugerowałem łączenia miedzi z alu, skrótowa wypowiedź może tak zasugerowała...

ps. czerwone fragmenty - dopisane bezskrótowce : )

----------


## tomraider

> HYDRO-MAXa mam w ulubionych sprzedawcach na alledrogo, widzę że mają Grundfosa jeszcze taniej bo 302,90 z wysyłką  Tyle że różnica w poborze prundu jest  Chyba sam ją rozważę, ktoś używa takiej pompki? W końcu po co przepłacać za energie, wystarczą mi obecne rachunki


Witam.
Ta pompa poza wieloma zaletami ma , jak wszyskie elektroniczne, moim zdaniem jedną wadę- zabezpieczenie przed suchobiegiem, niestety uważam że to ,,niedzwiedzia przysługa" dla części użytkowników od producenta. Zazwyczaj montowana na wyjściu z kotła , w momencie jak rozbujany cieplnie kocioł awaryjnie zacznie wyrzucać parę do naczynia wzbiorczego , ,,elektroniczna'' pompa zamiast pomóc ,i wysyłać wodę do ochłodzenia do instalacji, wyczuje suchobieg i się wyłączy. Dlatego takie pompy montuje się na powrotach gdzie jest zawsze woda o niższej temperaturze.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

wiecie co.. zaczyna to naprawdę wyglądać jak podręcznik "zrób to sam " od CO i CWU.... nie mogę się naczytać...

tom. z tym zaworem 4d to fakt - miałem na myśli taki z siłownikiem... wysterowywanym z pieca....

przeniesienie pomp na powroty..ee... chyba wystarczy ja postawić za zaworem...tam juz jest niska temp.
z tym dorysowanym grzejnikiem - ma to sens ... i malo z tym roboty. ( bez pompy nie pociągnie? to dodatkowe 2 stówy )

 ... ale:
- chce powiesić jeden grzejnik .. podpiąć go pod rozdzielacz i potraktować jako "pętlę" ... pewnie będzie gówniano grzał, ale jest on planowany do pomieszczenie pod schodami...coby hydrofor nie zamarzł, albo weki sie nie przeziębiły i aby ziemniaczki miały tak ze 3 stopnie na plusie...

----------


## netbet

do mieszkańców Łodzi i okolic...
GDZIE jest jakiś skład z piecami??? byłem dziś w jednym w aleksie... chciałem pogadac o dolniaku - zonk - mieli TYLKO zębiec... i nic więcej... no i cena: 3900 z miarkownikiem

----------


## netbet

> Myślałem o czym takim http://allegro.pl/zbiornik-buforowy-...396695063.html lub takim http://allegro.pl/galmet-bojler-wymi...410181628.html tylko nie wiem co jest bardziej ekonomiczne gdyż różnica w cenie spora


ja nawet o tym pierwszym nie mażę... realnie pewnie zawiśnie ten drugi...bojlerek..

----------


## netbet

> PS. oczywiście  intalację C.O napełniamy monotlenkiem biwodoru.


chyba diwodoru...że monotlenkiem to wszyscy wiedzą.. :big grin:

----------


## tomraider

> chyba diwodoru...że monotlenkiem to wszyscy wiedzą..


Sprawdzałem Twoją czujność, he he.

----------


## SSN774

> ja nawet o tym pierwszym nie mażę... realnie pewnie zawiśnie ten drugi...bojlerek..


NEtbet, to może coś z tych dwóch
http://allegro.pl/wymiennik-cwu-galm...393618234.html
http://allegro.pl/wymiennik-typ-sgw-...397851922.html ?

Mniejsze ale duuuużo tańsze :)

mpoplaw jak możesz zerknij na PW, parę dni temu napisałem wiada :)

----------


## netbet

..a tak z ciekawości zapytam.... czy taki bufor o dowolnej pojemności powinien mieć jakieś atesty? 

wieta cos n/t ?

gdzieś ktoś pisał  o tym jak samemu wykonać taki bufor czyli na chłopski rozum chyba nie potrzeba.... chyba...

----------


## b2211

http://allegro.pl/wymiennik-cwu-galm...393618234.html
http://allegro.pl/wymiennik-typ-sgw-...397851922.html ?

Myślę że za 700 stówek różnicy w cenie to go można ozłocić a co dopiero ocieplić. Netbet też o tym czytałem odnośnie samodzielnego wykonania na którymś  dzienników , teraz już nie pamiętam w którym ale jest na pewno.

----------


## netbet

mi to sie słabo widzi wieszanie akwarium 300 l pod sufitem... i nie maja tu znaczenie kotwy.... po prostu tego nie widzę...

no i ( pod kątem estetycznym ) znacznie lepiej wygląda TEN SAM wymiennik na stronie alledrogo od tego podawanego w ulotce...

----------


## tomraider

> ..a tak z ciekawości zapytam.... czy taki bufor o dowolnej pojemności powinien mieć jakieś atesty? 
> 
> wieta cos n/t ?
> 
> gdzieś ktoś pisał  o tym jak samemu wykonać taki bufor czyli na chłopski rozum chyba nie potrzeba.... chyba...


Witam.
Odnoszę wrażenie że w komentach  mylą się dwa różne urządzenia : 
1.Zasobnik (bojler) CWU – (Ciepłej Wody Użytkowej) ogrzewany wymiennikiem przez kocioł, w zasobniku jest ciepła PITNA woda.  
2.Bufor ciepła – zbiornik magazynujący systemem wielu wymienników –spiral ( najczęściej nadwyżkę) ciepło z kotła i/lub solarów i/lub pompy ciepła itd. ,po to by je zgromadzone później oddać np.po  wygaszeniu kotła . W buforze jest skażona bakteriami woda z obiegu C.O.
Oba urządzenia różni ilość wymienników , powłoka wewnętrzna ( zasobnik – emalia) , wielkość ( bufory są większe pionowe, zasobniki zazwyczaj poziome) warstwa ocieplenia ( bufor zawsze lepiej izolujemy niż zasobnik)
Poza instalacjami z pompą ciepła i/lub solarami  korzyści i zasadność stosowania buforów ciepła nie jest  wcale taka oczywista i wynika z dokładnych obliczeń. Dla przykładu do ogrzania bufora 1000L wody o 1 C trzeba 1000 calorii czyli aż 1,16 kW.
Pozdrawiam.

PS. nie wierzcie że tik-tak ma tylko 2 calorie ,to chłyt materkingowy.

----------


## tomraider

> mi to sie słabo widzi wieszanie akwarium 300 l pod sufitem... i nie maja tu znaczenie kotwy.... po prostu tego nie widzę...
> 
> no i ( pod kątem estetycznym ) znacznie lepiej wygląda TEN SAM wymiennik na stronie alledrogo od tego podawanego w ulotce...


Witam.
Wymiennik  jak ten ma w środku spirale i tylko pionowo może pracować bez ich zapowietrzenia. NETbet straciłeś czujność czy coś?
pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomraider

> ...BasH .... Czy waść dobrze się czujesz?  ......


Ry - zy - kan - cik  .  Tak fikać do BasH'a?. Chyba nie doczytałeś kolego że BasH lata furką  z klamką gazową.  :wink:

----------


## b2211

tomraider jak zawsze łopatologicznie czyli tak jak lubię wyjaśnił sprawę, tylko przy podłogówce i kotle na paliwo stałe żeby to miało sens bufor ciepła będzie potrzebny.

----------


## tomraider

> tomraider jak zawsze łopatologicznie czyli tak jak lubię wyjaśnił sprawę, tylko przy podłogówce i kotle na paliwo stałe żeby to miało sens bufor ciepła będzie potrzebny.


 Witam.
Właśnie napisałem że nie zawsze jest co do bufora załadować ( jak mały kocioł który lata na np. 60 C)  albo trwa to wieczność , a za mało nam odda jak damy mały ( 1000L) ale i tak drogi bufor, sens ekonomiczny nie jest oczywisty i trzeba indywidualnie liczyć bilanse cieplne.
pozdrawiam

----------


## BasH

> Ry - zy - kan - cik  .  Tak fikać do BasH'a?. Chyba nie doczytałeś kolego że BasH lata furką  z klamką gazową.


Mea culpa - zbyt skrótowo opisałem : ) Furka odpoczywa, koledzy poszli, więc spokojnie : )

----------


## netbet

> Witam.
> Wymiennik  jak ten ma w środku spirale i tylko pionowo może pracować bez ich zapowietrzenia. NETbet straciłeś czujność czy coś?
> pozdrawiam.


mniemam iz chodzi o rodzaj zastosowanej "nagrzewnicy" .. spiralka albo U.. 
mówiłem o U.... tej przeznaczonej do powieszenia gdzie bądź...to mi sie słabo widziało.. 300 litrów pod sufitem.. czasem występuje "zmęczenie" materiału... i wszytko sru ...

do czego słuzy bufor - wiem
do czego służy zasobnik - wiem...

....i szukam własnie bufora 1000 litrów poniżej 1000 zł.. :big grin:

----------


## BasH

Duży BOILER przydaje się, gdy:
a) mamy duże zużycie CWU (mam dwie córki, żona=pluskanie)
b) mamy duże zużycie i bajerek w postaci solarków (wtedy zbiornik biwalentny)
c) ładujemy ciepłą wodą boiler, a po wygaśnięciu pieca robi a'la bufor dla ubogich zasilając kalafiory przez noc ciepłą wodą przez wymianę ciepła wężownicą do obiegu CO - tak się dzieje u mnie obecnie :/

----------


## netbet

> Mea culpa - zbyt skrótowo opisałem : ) Furka odpoczywa, koledzy poszli, więc spokojnie : )


klamka tez poszła spać pod poduszkę???

----------


## netbet

ide walnąć "zimnego lecha" ( bo o nim ostatnio znuff głośno ) i... :good night: 

normalnie zaczynam chodzić spac z kurami.... :cool:

----------


## BasH

> klamka tez poszła spać pod poduszkę???


Aż takiej fobii nie mam : )

----------


## tomraider

> ..a tak z ciekawości zapytam.... czy taki bufor o dowolnej pojemności powinien mieć jakieś atesty? 
> 
> wieta cos n/t ?
> 
> gdzieś ktoś pisał  o tym jak samemu wykonać taki bufor czyli na chłopski rozum chyba nie potrzeba.... chyba...


Witam.
Atesty mają  zasobniki  CWU ,dotyczą  jakości  ogrzewanej w nich wody użytkowej na którą wpływają (  też atestowane he,he )  zabezpieczenia antykorozyjne : ocynk, emaliowanie czy farby epoksydowe.
Jak sam zrobisz bufor , a ciśnienie w nim będzie jak w  otwartym C.O np. góra 0,8 bara  ( 8 metrowy słup wody)  to atest potrzebny Ci jak rybie ręcznik.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## BasH

> Jak sam zrobisz zasobnik CWU z nierdzewki i nie założysz w domu działalności typu bar to atest potrzebny Ci jak rybie ręcznik.
> Pozdrawiam.


Przy okazji atestów podnoszę moje pytanie sprzed kilkudziesięciu postów (pozostało bez odpowiedzi) - czy warto zaoszczędzić (dwukrotna różnica w cenie) na kupnie budowlanej folii izolacyjnej (pod i na styropian pod wylewki) bez atestu? Co daje atest przy foliach?

----------


## majki

> Przy okazji atestów podnoszę moje pytanie sprzed kilkudziesięciu postów (pozostało bez odpowiedzi) - czy warto zaoszczędzić (dwukrotna różnica w cenie) na kupnie budowlanej folii izolacyjnej (pod i na styropian pod wylewki) bez atestu? Co daje atest przy foliach?


OT  :wink: 
Pod styro i nad kładłem właśnię folię z atestem. Była grubsza niż "normalna" i o wiele trudniej ją było przerwać. Różnica w rolce to było około 20 zł więcej dla tej z atestem.

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## majki

> gdzieś ktoś pisał o tym jak samemu wykonać taki bufor czyli na chłopski rozum chyba nie potrzeba.... chyba...


Piczman - w swoim dzienniku.

Co do kotłów, to ja szukałem inaczej : najpierw net i wybór tego który mi pasuje, a potem poszukanie kto go sprzedaje lokalnie i dlaczego tak drogo  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## BasH

> OT 
> Pod styro i nad kładłem właśnię folię z atestem. Była grubsza niż "normalna" i o wiele trudniej ją było przerwać. Różnica w rolce to było około 20 zł więcej dla tej z atestem.
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


Dzięki - Twoja opinia jest dla mnie cenna - liczę, że netbet za OT się nie pogniewa. One sip 4 that.

----------


## tomraider

> Przy okazji atestów podnoszę moje pytanie sprzed kilkudziesięciu postów (pozostało bez odpowiedzi) - czy warto zaoszczędzić (dwukrotna różnica w cenie) na kupnie budowlanej folii izolacyjnej (pod i na styropian pod wylewki) bez atestu? Co daje atest przy foliach?


Witam.
Jaką rolę miałaby spełniać folia, jak izolacji poziomej , to musi mieć odpowiednią grubość inaczej zostanie podziurawiona w tysiącach miejsc od ostrych kamyczków chudziaka i musi dać się szczelnie i trwale połączyć z izolacją ściany fundamentowej, jeśli izolacja pozioma z papy to folia pod i nad styro jest tylko warstwą poślizgową i bez znaczenia jest atest. Więc po co ta folia i jaką masz izolację poziomą BasH.?
pozdrawiam

----------


## BasH

Folia, jak pisałem, jako izolacja pozioma pod styro i na styro (bardziej jako poślizg). Chudziak mam wylany na równo górą z bloczkami fundamentowymi, a na nich podwójna papa z zakładem właśnie na chudziak - jako, że mam pod chudziakiem sucho (zagęszczany piach) myślałem o położeniu folii atest 0.3, styro w dwóch warstwach z instalacjami, folia(nawet zwykła 0,2), wylewka...

----------


## tomraider

> Folia, jak pisałem, jako izolacja pozioma pod styro i na styro (bardziej jako poślizg). Chudziak mam wylany na równo górą z bloczkami fundamentowymi, a na nich podwójna papa z zakładem właśnie na chudziak - jako, że mam pod chudziakiem sucho (zagęszczany piach) myślałem o położeniu folii atest 0.3, styro w dwóch warstwach z instalacjami, folia(nawet zwykła 0,2), wylewka...


Witam.
Niestety powierzchnia chudziaka to tysiące małych ostrych krawędzi i folia 0.3 może się   podziurawić , ja jako niedowiarek  dałbym  podkład z papy min 3mm. Drugim problemem jest połączenie folii z zakładem z papy , zgrzewanie nie polecam napewno nie da się szczelnie , raczej lepik na gorąco chemicznie obojętny dla folii i styro ale upierdliwy w robocie. następne po izolacji warstwę taniej folii jako poślizg dajemy na styro. Atesty folii dotyczą wytrzymałości na rozciąganie,przebicie, określają stabilność własności tworzywa folii w określonym czasie i w zakresie temperatur. Dalszą dyskusję proponuję może w Twoich komentach bo jak NETbet.......
pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

> bo jak NETbet.......
> pozdrawiam


bo co ja? ...nic nie zrobię bo mnie ten temat też interesuje... folia czy papa?
ze zrozumiałych względów dam folię... może dla spokojności ducha x2 ...

wszyscy kombinują z folią jak przeliczą ile kosztuje położenie 100m2 izolacji z papy...

rolka 15m papy - 8 dych?
rolka 100 m foli -  10 dych?

----------


## Martinezio

> Ry - zy - kan - cik  .  Tak fikać do BasH'a?. Chyba nie doczytałeś kolego że BasH lata furką  z klamką gazową.


 Hiehie, spoko - żadne tam ryzyko  :wink:  Jeśli by się imć Bash do mnie pofatygował, to byśmy sobie kulturnie wszystko wyjaśnili przy zupce i do domciów  :smile:  Poza tym b. cenię Basha za jego profesjonalizm, stąd moje zdziwko  :wink:  Jak widać zwykłe niedomówienie  :wink:

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witam.
> To może każdy fan napisze NETbetowi że też nie raz nie miał łatwo z budowaniem i jak sobie poradził. Ja ,jak się popstrykałem z żonką o budowę to miałem twz. MZMD* , powrót do normalności nastąpił po zadziałaniu starej jak świat zasady , opisanej przez Compi w poście # 1295. 
> Pozdrawiam.
> 
> PS. MZMD- (małe zakłócenie miru domowego)


No nie, jak już coś nie teges to zaraz przez żonę musi być? OOOOOOOOO Dziękuję Wam bardzo.

----------


## tomraider

> No nie, jak już coś nie teges to zaraz przez żonę musi być? OOOOOOOOO Dziękuję Wam bardzo.


Witam. 
No tak to już jest jeżeli czasem ( bez obrazy) ,,ogon za mocno kręci psem''.  
Nadiaart   , a dla kogo niby MY FACECI   te domy  budujemy ??????? 
Dla WAS KOBITKI , dla WAS i jest super jak nam w tym pomagacie.

pozdrawiam.

ps. Nadiaart ,znasz na tym forum choć jednego kawalera budującego dom?

----------


## Nadiaart

> Witam. 
> No tak to już jest jeżeli czasem ( bez obrazy) ,,ogon za mocno kręci psem''.  
> Nadiaart   , a dla kogo niby MY FACECI   te domy  budujemy ??????? 
> Dla WAS KOBITKI , dla WAS i jest super jak nam w tym pomagacie.
> 
> pozdrawiam.
> 
> ps. Nadiaart ,znasz na tym forum choć jednego kawalera budującego dom?


Osobiście nie miałam okazji poznać ale jest/była taka grupa jak "grupa samotnie budujących" nie samodzielnie a samotnie.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/group.php...57#post3926378

Zawsze baba musi być "tą złą".  :tongue: 

Pozdrawiam
Nad'art jak zwykle "ciotka samozło"

----------


## tomraider

> ....... jest... taka grupa jak "grupa samotnie budujących" 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/group.php...57#post3926378
> 
> Zawsze baba musi być "tą złą". 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Nad'art jak zwykle "ciotka samozło"


Witam.
Ze względu na męską solidarność proponuję Ci  NETbet  założenie grupy roboczej z BasH’em i Jarkiem.P  by opracować monitoring na  Nadiaart ( od której podstępem  dowiedziałem się że już jakiś czas interesuje się samotnie budującymi). 
Licho nie śpi kolego.  :wink:  
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Martinezio

tiaa... i kto tu mówił o narażaniu się? Co jak co, ale wolę spotkanie z gazową klameczką :>

----------


## tomraider

> tiaa... i kto tu mówił o narażaniu się? Co jak co, ale wolę spotkanie z gazową klameczką :>


Witam.

Jest ryzyko - jest zabawa.  :wink: 

pozdrawiam.

----------


## BasH

> Witam.Jest ryzyko - jest zabawa. pozdrawiam.


Heh - po zniknięciu netbeta na dwa dni i trosce forumowiczów:




> Widziałeś zdjęcia jak się ,,rozróśł" w drugim roku budowania? Tak masywne uda i szerokie bary udżwigną nie jedno zmartwienie. Po za tym chyba się trochę uzależnił od sławy jak każdy celebryta pozdrawiam


...faktycznie - coś w tym jest - budowa hartuje : )
Od młokosa i podlotka do zahartowanego budowlańca : )

Przed fundamentami:


Przy dachu:

----------


## netbet

no prosze - chwile mnie nie było a tu:
- mieliście okazje pozanac i narazic sie Matce Dyrettorce
- spostrzec oznaki starzenia się .... to nie to samo co "rozrastanie" się...
(najciekawszych fot mua nie ma w necie :big tongue:  )

----------


## netbet

> Licho nie śpi kolego.  
> .


...no własnie... licho nie śpi... czyta... i jak cos to ja będę miał licho  :big grin:

----------


## amstrong89

NJerzy miał dobry pomysł z tymi zbiorniczkami po piwie. Ciekawe ile taki jeden teraz kosztuje :cool: 
Na złomie można dostąć niekiedy całkiem fajne rzeczy. Taki zbiornik akumulacyjny za niewielkie pieniążki :cool:

----------


## tomraider

> ...no własnie... licho nie śpi... czyta... i jak cos to ja będę miał licho


Witam.
NETbet nie strasz  fanów . Po Twoim  ,,zaginięciu'' obdzwoniłem  wszyskie szpitale i nie było w tym czasie przyjęć z postrzeleniem z broni palnej, więc Matka Dyrektorka klamki raczej nie ma.
No chyba że skończyła się jej amunicja albo skitrałeś jej pingle do strzelania.
pozdrawiam. :wink:

----------


## tomraider

> mi to sie słabo widzi wieszanie akwarium 300 l pod sufitem...


Witam.
Na rysunku (rys1 )jest stojak na duży baniak na ścianie, czarne rura o przekroju kwadratowym np. 50x50x5 zakończona przyspawanymi płaskownikami z otworami na kotwy  , czerwone kotwy 12 mm ( żółte dodatkowe kotwy dla wyjątkowych niedowiarków), niebieskie u dołu blacha 10 mm ułatwiająca włożenie stojaka między podłogę a strop.
pozdrawiam

ps. W przypadku ( specjalnie przejaskrawionym) jak ściana działowa do zawieszenia zbiornika w kotłowni wypada w miej więcej w środkowej części budynku( bez środkowych ścian nośnych)  a mocno obciążony strop (np. ciężkimi działówkami) mógłby mieć ugięcia to stojak robimy krótszy o 3 cm ( rys 2), na jego górę nachodzi rura 60x60x5 o długości 20 cm z przyspawanym płaskownikiem dla kotw, takie połączenie ,,ślizgowe’’ nie przeniesie obciążeń stropu na podłogę  , co mogło by ją uszkodzić.

----------


## BasH

Nie przesadzajmy - 300l = 300kg = 2 netbety w kolejnym stadium ewolucji budowlanej :> tomraiderowska konstrukcja spokojnie pół tony i więcej przy odpowiednich profilach utrzyma. pzdr

----------


## amstrong89

trzeba uwzględnić koszt takiej konstrukcji. Czy to się w ogóle opłaca machnąć taką konstrukcję.

----------


## BasH

300 kilo to spokojnie na szpilkach na wylot, kątowniki + płaskowniki obustronnie. Konstrukcję robiłbym powyżej pół tony.

----------


## tomraider

> 300 kilo to spokojnie na szpilkach na wylot, kątowniki + płaskowniki obustronnie. Konstrukcję robiłbym powyżej pół tony.


Witam.
Jasne że tak też można ale pod warunkiem że ściana do zawieszenia zbiornika w kotłowni jest solidna (najlepiej jak nośna), jak mamy cienką działówkę ( np.z bloczków BK na klej)  to lepiej mocować kotwami na ( np.monolitycznym) stropie i posadzce która przenosi ,zamiast ściany, cały ciężar.
Rury nie są takie znowu drogie, a ich wymiar ( 50x50x5mm) wynika z rozsądnych  długości spawów . To ile wytrzymałaby taka podpora zależy raczej od jakości spawów. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Tom Bor

NetBet przyjmuje gości z innych wymiarów, no to ufo super wyglada :smile:

----------


## Biesia

Giezu, słyszysz ten dźwięk??? To Ciechany miodowe dla cioci wódki tak ślicznie stukają jeden o drugiego w reklamóweczce jednorazowego użytku    :yes:

----------


## Biesia

[QUOTE=netbet;4506161]jak cię zaraz zdzielę bez łeb... gdzie mi tu pisze na łamach dziennika.. komenty som!!!

Łoj tam, łoj tam, zawsze możesz sobie delete zrobić. Proszę mnie nie mieszać w to sekciarskie forum popadających w nadmierny samozachwyt  budowlańców amatorów i co gorsza pseudo-pisarzy  Panie Ważny. Balu nie będzie, obrażona jestem, pa. 

P.S. Te Ciechany to od Ciebie dla mnie za te lampkie - czyli w temacie forum.

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Do przemyślenia.
NETbet  pytasz gdzie tanio można kupić bufor 1000L. A ja się pytam po co Ci bufor?
Jeżeli kupisz ,,dolniaka’’ np. 20 kW   i będziesz miał zasobnik CWU np.160 L oraz podłogówkę do ogrzania domu z OZC = 15 kW( nie znam to strzelam) i nie kupisz solarów to nie będziesz miał w zimie ŻADNEJ  NADWYŻKI  ciepła do akumulacji lub ładowanie bufora będzie trwało parę dni więc bez sensu go używać . 
Używanie bufora u Ciebie ładowanego  kotłem na paliwo stałe  jest KOMFORTOWE tylko w okresach przejściowych ( wiosna , jesień) do zasilania zasobnika CWU przez palenie co parę dni ale nie daje to żadnych oszczędności węgla, a rozbudowana instalacja i sam bufor będzie na pewno  drogi. 
Jeśli planujesz solary za jakiś czas to odpuść sobie bufor i ALE już teraz zaplanuj dla niego miejsce w kotłowni i sposób na możliwie proste przerobienie instalacji C.O oraz zaplanuj przejścia rur z kotłowni (bufora)  do solarów na dachu.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

> Witam.
> Do przemyślenia.
> NETbet  pytasz gdzie tanio można kupić bufor 1000L. A ja się pytam po co Ci bufor?
> Jeżeli kupisz ,,dolniaka’’ np. 20 kW   i będziesz miał zasobnik CWU np.160 L oraz podłogówkę do ogrzania domu z OZC = 15 kW( nie znam to strzelam) i nie kupisz solarów to nie będziesz miał w zimie ŻADNEJ  NADWYŻKI  ciepła do akumulacji lub ładowanie bufora będzie trwało parę dni więc bez sensu go używać . 
> Używanie bufora u Ciebie ładowanego  kotłem na paliwo stałe  jest KOMFORTOWE tylko w okresach przejściowych ( wiosna , jesień) do zasilania zasobnika CWU przez palenie co parę dni ale nie daje to żadnych oszczędności węgla, a rozbudowana instalacja i sam bufor będzie na pewno  drogi. 
> Jeśli planujesz solary za jakiś czas to odpuść sobie bufor i ALE już teraz zaplanuj dla niego miejsce w kotłowni i sposób na możliwie proste przerobienie instalacji C.O oraz zaplanuj przejścia rur z kotłowni (bufora)  do solarów na dachu.
> Pozdrawiam.


..no i właśnie dlatego po wyżej opłaca się siedzieć na fm.. . wielkie dzięki tom... jesteś wielki! szacun!

----------


## netbet

[QUOTE=Biesia;4506588]


> j obrażona jestem, pa. 
> 
> P.S. Te Ciechany to od Ciebie dla mnie za te lampkie - czyli w temacie forum.


..z tymi ciechanami to było zrozumiałe i bez p.s. i nie tylko za lampkie. .... i siem ciotka niech nie obraża...bo i o co?

...z tym pisarstwem to masz rację, ale jam nie literat... pisorz ... i dalekim od tego...

----------


## tomraider

> .. tom... jesteś wielki....


Witam.
Nie taki znowu wielki. Raczej lepiej ubierać niż karmić i/lub przeskoczyć niż obejść , 176 cm i 90 kg mięśni (  :wink:  ) 
pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

..takie pytanie na szybko.... z pominięciem wszelkich izolacji , dylatacji, duperszwanców...

GDZIE???





..chodzi o rozmieszczenie rur do CWU....zimna i ciepła woda.... wiecie o co kaman...

----------


## Jarek.P

Górna warstwa i jest to jedynie słuszna wersja. A same rury daj w otulinie, nie w peszlu.

J.

----------


## tomraider

> Górna warstwa i jest to jedynie słuszna wersja. A same rury daj w otulinie, nie w peszlu.
> 
> J.


Witam.
Potwierdzam, i dodam że ciepłą ( czerwoną) rurę izolujemu otuliną , a na nią otulinę i całość zaizolować otuliną, wtedy będzie dobrze.
pozdrawiam.

ps. po braku zainteresowania pochłaniaczem  bąków , zostając przy tematach blisko związanych z kupą i nie tylko mam zamiar zainteresować Cię NETbet tematem taniego samoróbnego stelarza do kibelka podwieszanego, jaki sobie zrobiłem i działa 5 rok. Zainteresowany?

----------


## BasH

Górą, co by łodizolować chociaż trochę (piątką + otulina) łod chudziaka, co by strat ciepła było mniej.

----------


## netbet

> PS o kompensacji wydłużenia liniowego już gadaliśmy ??


..nie ... i jestem ciekaw o ile rura ciepłej wody  potrafi się wyciągnąć ... bo nigdzie nie mogę trafic na info...

----------


## BasH

Rozszerzalność termiczna mm/m·K
polietylen sieciowany PeX 0,18
polipropylen PP-R 0,15
polibutylen PB 0,13
chlorowany polichlorek winylu PVC-C 0,062
polipropylen PP-R stabi 0,030
polietylen PeX-Al-PeX 0,025
miedź Cu 0,017
stal - 0,012

----------


## netbet

> polipropylen PP-R 0,15


czyli jakieś 1,5 mm na 10mb ?

----------


## BasH

Tak, ale tyle przy wzroście temperatury o JEDEN stopień. Przy wzroście o 10 stopni to już półtora centymetra, a przy wzroście z 10 stopni (zimna woda po wygaśnięciu pieca i wyczerpaniu zasobnika) to 70-ciu w zasobniku (bo ciotkasamozło musi się wygrzać pod prysznicem) robi się spore wydłużenie. 
Ale:
primo: tak długie odcinki proste raczej rzadko występują w małych domach
sekundo: kompensacja na zwykłym PP jeśli robisz na nim ciepłą wodę być musi - na stabi też się uważa, ale mniej, bo ma sporo niższą rozszerzalność porównywalną z pexem (a pexa też z rozdzielacza prowadzi się nie od linijki tylko faluje).
Tyle, że jak w życiu, nie ma nic za darmo - stabi PP są trochę bardziej upierdliwe w zgrzewaniu, a właściwie przygotowywaniu do zgrzania.

----------


## tomraider

> ..nie ... i jestem ciekaw o ile rura ciepłej wody  potrafi się wyciągnąć ... bo nigdzie nie mogę trafic na info...


Witam.
Wydłużenie  rur może spowodować  siły : zginanie,wyboczenie, skręcanie lub wyrywanie, proste sposoby kompensacji takich zjawisk opisują producenci w instrukcjach montażu rur, np. us metrix. 
Jeżeli przyjmiemy że CWU płynąca w rurach może mieć temperatury od 20 C (np. nie pobierana w nocy i wychłodzona podłogą rano) do 55C( bierzemy prysznic lub nalewamy np.wodę do wanny - długi czas przepływu wody w rurach )  to wydłużenie 1 metra wyniesie już ponad 5 mm.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomraider

> .... trafiłeś kulą w płot.....


Witam.
Nie zależnie jaki płot trafiłem pisząc o OZC ( zastrzegłem  się że nie znam ) to kupując 20kW kocioł na węgiel do ogrzania domu wielkości cerdryka ( przy założeniu by możliwie najszybciej zamieszkać ,koszty wykończeń i wyposażeń wnętrza mogą spowodować w niekredytowanej budowie przesunięcie ocieplenia zewnętrznego  o więcej niż  rok)  i CWU dla trzech osób  często okazuje się że kocioł  pomimo optymistycznych zapewnień sprzedawców nie osiąga deklarowanych mocy a kupiony węgiel  wcale nie jest  tak kaloryczny, i nawet jak byśmy bardzo chcieli to nie czym w zimę ładować bufora lub trwa to parę dni. W okresach przejściowych stosowanie bufora nie daje oszczędności węgla tylko komfort który jak każdy DROGO kosztuje, sytuację diametralnie zmienia zastosowanie solarów czyli ciepła za darmoszkę i dopiero wtedy NETbet będzie potrzebował bufor. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## b2211

> kompletnie nie rozumiem twojego podejścia, bufor za 1000 zł to drogi komfort, a solar za 12 tyś to darmowe ciepło ??
> 
> PS jeśli mamy już bufor za 1000zł to do tego wystarczy dostawić kominek z PW + super tanie grzałki elektryczne 300zł komplet albo zwykły tani kocioł z zwykłym miarkownikiem ciągu za 2 tyś, czyli taniej niż kocioł z podajnikiem za 5-6 tyś, więc po co ta demagogia że bufor to drogi komfort ??


A gdzie wygoda wg mojej oceny lepszy kocioł z podajnikiem i kominek DPG niż kominek z płaszczem wodnym (który jest też oczywiście droższy)  też się początkowo na taki kominek napaliłem ale im więcej czytałem tym mniejszą ochotę na tą zabawkę miałem tym bardziej iż z opisów wynika że robi się po primo kotłownię z salonu po drugie podobno trzeba się nieźle napalić żeby tak naprawdę tą wodę w kominku ogrzać. Wg mojej oceny kominek może się przydać jeżeli Netbeta pogoni srogi mrozek i przy braku ocieplenia podłogówka nie wydoli i trzeba będzie grzać równocześnie kominkiem i podłogówką. 
PS A już taki piękny buforek sobie planowałem. Tomraider zawsze musisz burzyć innym misterne plany wyrzucania pieniędzy w błoto ?  :smile:

----------


## tomraider

> kompletnie nie rozumiem twojego podejścia, bufor za 1000 zł to drogi komfort, a solar za 12 tyś to darmowe ciepło ??
> 
> PS jeśli mamy już bufor za 1000zł to do tego wystarczy dostawić kominek z PW + super tanie grzałki elektryczne 300zł komplet albo zwykły tani kocioł z zwykłym miarkownikiem ciągu za 2 tyś, czyli taniej niż kocioł z podajnikiem za 5-6 tyś, więc po co ta demagogia że bufor to drogi komfort ??


Witam. 
NETbet do kotła dolnego spalania którym zamierzasz ogrzewać podłogówką dom i zasobnik CWU  z braku liczących się nadwyżek ciepła do ładowania bufora ( za 1000zł , mpoplaw znasz dobry w takiej cenie ?)  za radą mpoplaw powinieneś :

-kupić ( dostawić) dodatkowo kominek z PW ( o PW NETbet  napisał że nie chce) lub drugi już tani kocioł z miarkownikiem ciągu( już planuj rozbudowę kotłowni i stawiaj drugi komin) tylko dla bufora. 

-w okresach gdy w nim nie palisz do załadowania bufora  użyj super tanich w zakupie grzałek na  drogi w eksploatacji prąd elektryczny a potem ( zawsze ze stratami) buforem ,przy pomocy dodatkowych pomp i zaworów, załaduj zasobnik CWU ( który też ma grzałkę) bo o wykorzystaniu tak drogiego  ciepła do podłogówki chyba nawet nikt myśli.

- nawet za dziesięć lat nie planuj solarów, taki za12tyś ( skad ta cena?)  nie zwróci  się , bo solary nie są darmowym źródłem ciepła.

Tak będzie tanio, he,he. Za komuny malowano trawniki zieloną farbą  przed przyjazdem Gierka , jak trzeba to wszystko można udowodnić i zrobić tylko po co i  dlaczego samemu sobie. Bez komentarza.

Pozdrawiam 

PS. ciekawy jestem czyje rady przekonają NETbeta.

----------


## tomraider

> ..... A już taki piękny buforek sobie planowałem. Tomraider zawsze musisz burzyć innym misterne plany wyrzucania pieniędzy w błoto ?


Witam.
Przepraszam za burzenie planów, kupno bufora nie zawsze jest wyrzuceniem pieniędzy w błoto trzeba indywidualnie rozpatrywać dla każdej instalacji, ja to zrobiłem dle założeń NETbeta. Gdyby np. napisał że dostał za darmo wszystkopalny kocioł 36kW i taki chce koniecznie mieć i palić drewnem a dom będzie dobrze ocieplony to sam doradzałbym mu bufor.Fajnie że i Tobie coś pomogłem. Wódeczka za zdrowy rozsądek.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## BasH

> no to jak w końcu podobno czy na pewno ?? bo ja znam taki bufor który na  pewno w realu w 4 godziny ładuje się na maksa, szczegóły jakby co, w  wcześniej podlinkowanym wątku o samodzielnym skleceniu bufora... znam firmę co robi w tej cenie, i osobiście jej prezesa, nawet mogę ci podać ...


Znajomości z prezesem, netbeta ufolampy i inne czary nie ZA-GWA-RAN-TU-JĄ ładowania bufora max w 4 godziny w sezonie grzewczym. Fizyka jakoś nie chce się ugiąć i NADWYŻKA mocy z generatora (czyli pieca) puszczona w bufor go ładuje - jeśli nadwyżki nie ma (zimno, mały piec, duże straty bez skończonych izolacji), nie ma ładowania. Jeśli się nie gwizdnąłem w obliczeniach na kolanie, to w takim czasie jak piszesz uda się załadować kubikowy bufor puszczając w niego bez strat 20kW kociołek.

----------


## BasH

Czyli potwierdziłeś moje wyliczenia.

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Kolego mpoplaw  , nawet Twoja osobista znajomość z prezesem firmy produkującej bufory nie zmieni mojego zdrowo-rozsądkowego podejścia do potrzeby stosowania buforów ale  tłumaczyć może Twoje( lobby). Jestem zwolennikiem wytwarzania takiej ilości ciepła do ogrzewania jaka jest aktualnie potrzebna bez używania jak  się da zawsze stratnych akumulacji. Jak ja piszę  ,Twoim zdaniem że 2+2 jest 5  to Ty  Najlepszy Doradco udowodnij liczbami ,bilansami, logiką  że jest 4. Pisz proszę o INSTALACJI NETbeta. Wszyscy , ja też, wtedy na tym skorzystamy. Ponieważ sam używasz nietechnicznych jednostek miary : np. ,,ładuje się na maksa’’( czyli ile?)  to proponuję łaskawie nie docinać innym piszącym, no chyba że dla śmiechów.

Pozdrawiam

PS. Fajnie że piszesz bo czytelnicy mogą poznać dwie strony skali i sami lepiej wyciągnać wnioski.

----------


## tomraider

> skoro jesteś tego taki pewny to opublikuj te fakty w wątku o buforze, ktoś tam na pewno się tym żywo zainteresuje
> 
> PS w taką pogodę jak dzisiaj +7 nadwyżka mocy z 20KW kociołka to będzie mniej więcej 17KW, czyli przez 4 godziny uzbiera się 68kWh a to jest naprawdę sporo energii i wystarczy do podniesienia temperatury 1m3 wody o 58 stopni


 Witam.
Kierując się tą logiką proponuję Ci mpoplaw żebyś już dziś pojechał np.do Wrocławia , to nic że nie potrzebujesz , poprostu  tak na zapas.
Bez sensu ? a jaki sens ma grzanie ,,na maksa'' kotła przy +7 by ładować bufor , jaka to ekonomia? a może jednak dla drogiego komfortu ( nie palenia w następnych dniach) o którym pisałem wcześniej?
pozdrawiam.
ps, mniej wiecej to żyd na nartach jeżdził , mniej na nartach a więcej na dupie.  :wink:

----------


## tomraider

> rozumiem że posługuję się za dużymi skrótami myślowymi i nie nadążacie, w takim razie od początku
> 
> domek netbeta to użytkowa 134,6m2 netto 158,5m2 kubatura 596,7m3
> OZC teoretycznie w najgorszym wariancie 70W/m2 * 158,5=11KW dla temperatury zewnętrznej -20




Witam.
Dowcipu nie załapałem,przyznaję Ci  ,błyskający skrótami myślowymi mr.Piorunie  ,  ja Tomraider walec drogowy. Był śmieszny, podobał mi się i tyle. 
Jeżeli naprawdę wierzysz w to co piszesz , że OZC max to 11 kW to czemu już pięć stron wcześniej nie namawiałeś NETbeta na 11 kW kocioł ? Nie lubisz chłopa czy co? Naprawdę myślisz że NETbeta załamie spalenie przez 3 miesiące w roku miesięcznie 1,77 tony węgla ( jakieś 1000 zł) jeżeli teraz  płaci 1500zł wynajmu przez cały rok?

Jak ma NETbet zrobić bufor za 1000 zł skoro sam piszesz że już sama rura ze złomu kosztuje 700 zł ,a króćcie ,wężownice, dekle na górę i dół , konserwacja całości , ocieplenie i spawanie , całą resztę to zrobi za 300 zł. To trzeba by Baksika skrzyżować z MacGyverem , Pewnie są tacy ale czy akurat  NETbet tak umie i ma na to  czas?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## TINEK

Ktoś miał kocioł oglądać na "sto procków" czy coś mi się zdawało?   :smile:

----------


## BasH

Przy opcji 1,5 kPln/mc za wynajem nie oglądałbym się długo i robił jak najszybciej stan pod odbiór a potem dłubał dalej z rodziną pod dachem...

----------


## tomraider

> Przy opcji 1,5 kPln/mc za wynajem nie oglądałbym się długo i robił jak najszybciej stan pod odbiór a potem dłubał dalej z rodziną pod dachem...


Witam.
U mnie jak po wzroście Vat-u czynsz (za 55m2)  skoczył o 10zł na 250 zł to żona narzekała. Dobre nie?
pozdrawiam

----------


## BasH

A mnie wqrza, że za prąd na budowie w budowlanej płacę miesięcznie prawie tyle, co za zużycie tu gdzie siedzę, z moimi laptopami i kupą innego sprzętu...

----------


## netbet

> Ktoś miał kocioł oglądać na "sto procków" czy coś mi się zdawało?


TINEK... daj mi chwilę ..muszę ogarnąć czas i wtedy na bank dojadę...

----------


## netbet

po przemyśleniach stawiam na dolniaka +podłogówka + zasobnik CWU
... może i netbet constrution inc. potrafi spawać i dało by radę machnąć taki bufor, ale na razie ma inne pilniejsze zlecenia...
wiec czy bufor czy zasobnik... to odległa sprawa.. no przynajmniej do czasu zakupu kotła

miałem okazję wczoraj pogadać z fachurami przez duże F ... o instalkach, rurkach, srurkach ...
po lekturze komentów i pół litrowej pogawędce dochodzę do wniosku iż na tą chwile jedynym zbędnym elementem w całej instalce jest cyrkulacja - której nie będzie!
do najdalszego ujęcia wody jest 10m...spokojnie można obejść się bez tej rury...

solarów nie planuję - 12 koła,  kominka z PW nie planuję- 8-9 koła bo to bez sensu dla mnie wypieprzona kasa... można ją wykorzystać znacznie lepiej....




> domek netbeta to użytkowa 134,6m2 netto 158,5m2 kubatura 596,7m3
> OZC teoretycznie w najgorszym wariancie 70W/m2 * 158,5=11KW dla temperatury zewnętrznej -20


11kw to ja mam w tej chwili w projekcie przy : styro na ścianach 12 cm i 15 cm wełny na poddaszu...wiec zakładam że jest to najgorszy wariant!
zmieniając styro na 20 .. jest poprawa i zapotrzebowanie leci w dół
zmieniając wełnę na 25... jest poprawa i zapotrzebowanie leci w dół
czyli do tych powiedzmy 8 KW można spokojnie zejść... 

z podłogówką nawet jak sie pieprznę i położę z 50mb rury więcej... jaki to koszt? stówa? jak będzie problem - znajdzie się rozwiązanie coby ją "przykręcić"...

ideą ma byc TANIOŚĆ!( może nie zawsze i na każdym etapie budowy) i możliwość wykonania tego wszytkiego samemu... zaraz ktoś krzyknie że nie można tanio i dobrze... dobrze niech krzyknie... ja po prosty szukam oszczędności i optymalnych rozwiązań ... np: nie interesuje mnie miedź w instalce bo jest droga... można ją zastąpić stalą albo pexem...jest rozwiązanie? jest.

nawet jak gdzieś o czymś zapomnę ..pompce, zaworze, filtrze... to zawsze można to dołożyć...
ile na fm jest takich osób które WSZYTKO chcą samemu? ....może z 10... może ... 
nikt nie zrozumie ILE trzeba ogarnąć i ile trzeba wiedzieć dopóki nie spróbuje... dlatego po raz kolejny podziękowania dla podpowiadaczy :cool: 

spadam na budowę..

----------


## Jarek.P

> po lekturze komentów i pół litrowej pogawędce dochodzę do wniosku iż na tą chwile jedynym zbędnym elementem w całej instalce jest cyrkulacja - której nie będzie!
> do najdalszego ujęcia wody jest 10m...spokojnie można obejść się bez tej rury...


Cyrkulacji możesz nie robić, ale rurę od niej połóż Koszt tych 10m rury i paru kolanek wyjdzie pewnie na poziomie flaszki, a jak Ci się kiedyś odmieni, będziesz musiał jedynie pompę dorzucić, a bez tej rury co najwyżej plucie sobie w brodę pozostanie. 
Do najdalszego ujęcia 10m, gdyby je tak dokładnie po przebiegu rury policzyć pewnie się zmieni w 15m, a to nie jest mało.

J.

----------


## tomraider

> Cyrkulacji możesz nie robić, ale rurę od niej połóż Koszt tych 10m rury i paru kolanek wyjdzie pewnie na poziomie flaszki, a jak Ci się kiedyś odmieni, będziesz musiał jedynie pompę dorzucić, a bez tej rury co najwyżej plucie sobie w brodę pozostanie. 
> Do najdalszego ujęcia 10m, gdyby je tak dokładnie po przebiegu rury policzyć pewnie się zmieni w 15m, a to nie jest mało.
> 
> J.


Witam.
Jarek.P. dobrze radzi   , raz  położona rura nie będzie już więcej kosztować, dodatkowy przewód z łazienki do kotłowni ( do sterowania pompy CWUteż nie zapomnij)
pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomraider

> ...skoro ty w to nie wierzysz to spróbuj w liczbach wymiernych odnieść się do tego, np podaj mi przykład kogoś kto ma wybudowany dom mniej więcej 150m2 zgodnie z WT-2008 i spala aż 8Mg węgla na sezon, bo to jest bezpośredni dowód na to że potrzeba 15KW a nie 10KW



Witam.
Ja wierzę że NETbet potrzebuje kotła 20kW nie z powodu OZC ale ze względu na wielkość wymiennika . Po tym jak ściągnie dmuchawę i założy miarkownik  i po ,,zarośnięciu’’ popiołem i sadzą przez parę tygodni wymiennika jego kocioł faktycznie będzie miał mniej niż  15 kW. Obecnie producenci kotłów wolą dodawać potencjalnie niebezpieczne dmuchawy niż drogą stal kotłową na wymienniki, badanie mocy przeprowadzają na b.dobrym węglu i z idealnym kominem, jak zwykle w życiu bywa inaczej. To ile NETbet spali węgla : czy 5 ton czy 8 to zależy jaki węgiel kupi i jak będzie palił zanim się nauczy . Tak jak ja , czyli dziecię z wielkiej płyty, nie ma ,poza teorią, pojęcia jak wygląda przerośnięty( zatykanie  rusztu i izolowanie –zaklejanie wymiennika)  koksujący( spiekanie-zawieszanie się opału w dolniaku) węgiel, a może nawet skuszony ceną kupi   jakiś import.
Trochę potrwa ,nie raz zagotuje swą instalacje, zanim nauczy się ekonomicznie palić. Ale koleś jest kumaty, więc z czasem  i jak ociepli cedryka to na pewno zmniejszy ilość spalanego węgla. Mpoplaw poczytaj wątek  ,,masakryczne spalanie węgla kamiennego’’ sam tytuł już jest wymowny .
Praktyka życiowa, umiejętności i świadomość palącego , rodzaj opału decydują o spalaniu a dopiero później budowanie według  wydumanych norm WT-2008.
Pozdrawiam
PS. denerwuje mnie ten pomysł na domu pasywne i paro litrowe bo podobnie jak auta hybrydowe miał być podobno ekologiczny a  jak to w życiu bywa faktycznie jeszcze więcej obciąża ekologię ( przy hybrydach to już udowodnione) przez  produkcję ( coraz bardziej szkodliwą) ich elementów składowych.Ale nie zamierzam w komentach NETbeta o tym dyskutować bo nie buduje on takiego domu.

----------


## BasH

> po przemyśleniach ...miałem okazję wczoraj pogadać z fachurami przez duże F ... o instalkach, rurkach, srurkach ...
> po lekturze komentów i pół litrowej pogawędce dochodzę do wniosku iż na tą chwile jedynym zbędnym elementem w całej instalce jest cyrkulacja - której nie będzie!
> do najdalszego ujęcia wody jest 10m...spokojnie można obejść się bez tej rury...   ... dlatego po raz kolejny podziękowania dla podpowiadaczy
> spadam na budowę..





> post #1456 Projekt robiłem także pod kątem maksymalnego zbliżenia łazienek do kotłowni, mam dosłownie może po trzy metry rury w dolnej i górnej łazience od zasobnika do punktów poboru, cyrkulacji NIE ZAMIERZAM robić. Profilaktycznie doprowadzę 230V pod umywalki... Na słabą przepływkę do umywalek wystarczy. Tak w razie czego.


Czyli przydaje się drążenie w głowach : ) Może w tej dziedzinie Fachura to ze mnie żaden, ale obserwacje z życia mnie utwierdzają. No chyba, że cyrkulacja miałaby być yntelygentna, z pompą, zaworem grawitacyjnym (bo przez pompkę grawitacyjnie, wolno, bo wolno ale też ucieknie). Tyle, że to kosztuje, w moim przypadku ( i zapewne NETbeta) - ekonomicznie nieuzasadnione. EWENTUALNIE można do najdalszego punktu poboru puścić sobie rurkę PP  na cyrkulację i póki co mieć ją zaślepioną, zazaworowaną, a w razie potrzeby włączysz do niej cyrkulację. Rury PP są stosunkowo tanie. 

hmmm. komenta pisałem o 9, ale net mi zniknął - teraz widzę, że powtórzone info, ale niech już zostanie... pozdr

----------


## tomraider

> Czyli przydaje się drążenie w głowach : )


Witam.
Ponieważ instalacje w toku drążymy dalej , piszę moje przemyślenia o przekrojach w kanalizacji. Ze zmywarki i pralki leci ciepła woda z detergentem rury zawsze czyściutkie zatem fi 32 mm. ( nie trzeba na siłe podcinać ścian by schować rury)Najczęściej zatyka się rura ( lub syfon) z zlewozmywaka  gdzie resztki jedzenia z detergentem tworzą gęste ,,błoto ‘’ na dnie rury , oraz  rura z wanny i prysznica  gdzie największą zmorą są włosy  , te rury fi 50 mm.Już dziś warto pomyśleć czy  zatkane damy radę wyczyścić np. wężykiem elastycznym .  By zrezygnować z odpowietrzania-napowietrzania głównego pionu ( tego fi 110) kanalizacji przez kominki wentylacyjne na dachu trzeba zapobiec ,,wysysaniu wody’’ z ,,małych syfonów’’ wanny i/lub prysznica. Mając miejsce ( zawsze można podkuć lub zastosowac ,,wysoki brodzik’’)   wybieramy ,,wyższy’’  syfon ( wysokość słupa wody w syfonie) niż płaski  lub dodajemy szeregowo drugi wysoki syfon przed połączeniem z głównym pionem fi110 ( ale tylko jak jest możliwość jego rozkręcenia i wyczyszczenia np. dostępnym przez drzwiczki w ciągu dla instalacji) . Korzystnie jest na początku kanalizacji kuchni podpiąć zmywarkę , a w łazience pralkę. Producenci AGD podają wysokość przyłącza swoich sprzętów do kanalizacji i zazwyczaj jest to 50cm. Chcąc mieć (kiedyś) lodówkę z kostkarką lodu nie zapominamy o przyłączu z zimną wodą .  :wink:  
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jarek.P

> By zrezygnować z odpowietrzania-napowietrzania głównego pionu ( tego fi 110) kanalizacji przez kominki wentylacyjne na dachu.


?????

Dlaczego ma rezygnować z czegoś, co trzeba zrobić obowiązkowo?

J.

----------


## Tom Bor

jak obiecałam zdjęcia som

----------


## BasH

> jak obiecałam zdjęcia som


A tak konkretniej to OCB?

----------


## netbet

> jak obiecałam zdjęcia som


no widziałem.. widziałem.. znaczy jak? dzieciok znuff zastraszony? :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> ?????
> 
> Dlaczego ma rezygnować z czegoś, co trzeba zrobić obowiązkowo?
> 
> J.


..w tej kwestii się jeszcze nie wypowiem - nie odrobiłem lekcji..... nie wiem po co to jest i dlaczego ma być, a dlaczego nie ma być...
nie będę ściemniał że się znam... my w bloku tego nie mamy, a przynajmniej je tego u siebie w mieszkaniu nie widzę, a na dach boje się wyjść.. :big grin:

----------


## tomraider

> ?????
> 
> Dlaczego ma rezygnować z czegoś, co trzeba zrobić obowiązkowo?
> 
> J.


Witam. 
Jarek.P  Rozwiń temat  napisz doczego służy i jaki to obowiązek mieć odpowietrzanie kanalizy?
pozdrawiam
jak masz u siebie zrobione?

----------


## Jarek.P

Macie w bloku na 150%. I w domu też musicie mieć, nawet na 200% Zarówno dla życia w zgodzie z przepisami, jak i dla własnego komfortu wchodzenia do łazienki w której pachnie mydło i pachnidło, a nie... szambo.

J.

----------


## netbet

..ostatnie przemyślenia...

podłogówka ... przysiadłem...( nie do OZC - bo go [email protected]#$ nie trawię ) a do projektu....
zapotrzebowanie niezmiennie ilekroć razy zajrzę - 11 kw, ale... 
na podłogach na gruncie - 6 cm styro!!!
na ścianach - 12 cm styro!!!
poddasze - tu skrucha .. doczytałem - 20 cm wełny

a ja chcę:
podłoga na gruncie - 11 cm styro
na ściany - 15-20 cm styro
poddasze - 25 cm wełny

wiec...

jakbym nie położył tych cholernych rurek... nawet na pałę co 20 cm, to i tak wszystko spokojnie OGRZEJĘ!!!
na cholerę mi OZC??? zmarnować pinć dni na wklepywanie danych?? a jak piwo się rozleje na klawiaturę i wszytko szlag trafi..??? nie... ..

zdrowy rozsądek podpowiada iż 60W to ja spokojnie uzyskam z byle jakiej pętli bez wyliczeń...

natomiast mam pytanie :
podział pętli 100m / 100m /40m 35m ... rozdzielacz x5 - na zapas
podział pęlti 65m /  65m / 65m  / 40m / 35m  ... rozdzielacz x6 - na zapas ( zmiana długości pętli salonu z dwóch x100 m na trzy x65 m )

jak w rzeczywistości będzie działał jeden i drugi obieg? ktoś coś?
zbieram opinie o krótkich i długich pętelkach....

----------


## netbet

> Macie w bloku na 150%. I w domu też musicie mieć, nawet na 200% Zarówno dla życia w zgodzie z przepisami, jak i dla własnego komfortu wchodzenia do łazienki w której pachnie mydło i pachnidło, a nie... szambo.
> 
> J.


widziałem przelotem w projekcie ze mam... znaczy będę miał... ale za chwilę...

----------


## majki

> ...netbet constrution inc. 
> 
> poniżej prezes przy pracy
> Załącznik 38382
> a tutaj organ założycielski netbet constrution inc.
> Załącznik 38381
> wprawnym oczom polecam przyjrzeć się na lampę tą od prawej, to pierwszy projekt netbet junior dizajn ten sam co opisany 2 strony temu


Ja w tym gorącym temacie  :wink:  tylko dodam, ze mam kopyrajt na nazwę przędsiębiorstwa  :wink: 
A kompletnie 100% mam kopyrajt od tych fotek, bo są hendmejd  :wink: 
A na drugim zdjęciu jest między innymi DYREKTOR HANDLOWY, co PREZESOWI będzie robił taki pijar, że bufory produkowane po tysiaka, będziemy sprzedawali po 5 koła i jeszcze wszyscy będa pytali dlaczego tak tanio  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 

best regards  :wink: 
majki

----------


## Jarek.P

> Witam. 
> Jarek.P  Rozwiń temat  napisz doczego służy i jaki to obowiązek mieć odpowietrzanie kanalizy?
> pozdrawiam
> jak masz u siebie zrobione?


A proszę bardzo.
Obowiązek jest narzucony przez "ROZPORZĄDZENIE MINISTRA INFRASTRUKTURY z dnia 12 kwietnia 2002 r.w sprawie warunków technicznych, jakim powinny odpowiadać budynki i ich usytuowanie.", dział IV, rozdział 2, § 125.

O szczegółach można sobie poczytać *tutaj* , ja tylko dodam, że przynajmniej jeden pion wentylujący kanalizację musi być. I z całą pewnością jest przewidziany w projekcie Cedryka.

Tyle przepisy, a teraz zdrowy rozsądek. Wentylacja kanalizacji pełni dwojaką funkcję:
- odprowadza smrody fermentacyjne z kanalizy, istotne to jest zwłaszcza w przypadku mania szamba.
- wyrównuje ciśnienie w pionie w przypadku spuszczania wody w kiblu na piętrze (obrazowo opisuję najbardziej typową sytuację), bez takiego wyrównania, zlatująca woda wyssałaby (z charakterystycznym bulgotem) wodę z syfonów umywalek, wanien itp i w łazience by śmierdziało potem. 

Punkt drugi można ratować stosując napowietrzacze, jednak nie są one idealne no i nie zapewniają tego, o czym mówi pierwszy powód, znaczy nie wentylują.

A jak mam u siebie? Główny pion stanowiący ostatni segment rury przykanalika jest wyprowadzony do kominka wentylacyjnego pełną średnicą. dodatkowy pion, zawierający zlew kuchenny i naszą przysypialnianą łazienkę ma również swój osobny kominek, jednak jest do niego podpięty już rura 50mm.
Trzeci pion z racji obsługiwania tylko i wyłącznie brodzika na poddaszu, ma napowietrzacz.

J.

----------


## netbet

wiekopomne zdjęcie.. prezes i wice prezes na jednej fotce...i uśmiechnięci  :big grin: 

tak na marginesie... znalazłem bufor 1500l - dwie wężownice... za 3,5 koła.... ale jak weźmie się za to korporacja - pewnie będzie drożej  :cool:

----------


## BasH

> Witam. 
> Jarek.P  Rozwiń temat  napisz doczego służy i jaki to obowiązek mieć odpowietrzanie kanalizy?


To może ja zwizualizuje - pokrótce najgówniej ( :smile: ) chodzi o to, aby przy spuszczaniu kibelka lecąca na niebiesko woda ciągnęła powietrze znad dachu,a nie z syfonu (czerwone) pod namydlającą się ciotką samozło.

----------


## tomraider

> ..ostatnie przemyślenia...
> 
> 
> wiec...
> 
> jakbym nie położył tych cholernych rurek... 
> 
> natomiast mam pytanie :
> podział pętli 100m / 100m /40m 35m ... rozdzielacz x5 - na zapas
> ...


Witam
co zrobić żeby akwarium nie spadło ze stołu na podłogę? położyć akwarium na podłodze.
co zrobić żeby nie mieć problemów z przepływem w pętlach o różnej długości? zrobić dla danego rozdzielacz takie same pętle( np.połączyć krótkie)
w regulacji pomagają przepływomierze ( czerwone słupki na rozdzielaczu ze zdjęcia)

----------


## tomraider

> To może ja zwizualizuje - pokrótce najgówniej () chodzi o to, aby przy spuszczaniu kibelka lecąca na niebiesko woda ciągnęła powietrze znad dachu,a nie z syfonu (czerwone) pod namydlającą się ciotką samozło.


Uwaga . w mieście jest nowy szeryf,   BasH. jak ktoś podskoczy to on go namaluje.
Zajefajne , Mistrzu BasH wróciłeś do formy

----------


## netbet

> Witam
> 
> co zrobić żeby nie mieć problemów z przepływem w pętlach o różnej długości? zrobić dla danego rozdzielacz takie same pętle( połączyć krótkie)
> do regulacji służą przepływomierze ( czerwone słupki na rozdzielaczu ze zdjęcia)


nie no spokojnie...z rotametrami sie juz zapoznałem...
"zrobić takie same pętle dla jednego rozdzielacza" .... w praktyce niewykonalne .... albo wykonalne i łączymy kuchnię z wiatrołapem i częścią salony...tak na przykład...

chodzi mi  o zasadność stosowania pętli ok 100 mb...

----------


## Jarek.P

> To może ja zwizualizuje


Rewelacja  :Lol: 

W tym jednym, prostym rysunku zawarłeś wszystkie istotne elementy problemu, jak i... hmmm... zasadnicze cechy domowników  :wink:  

Sylwetka Netbeta w pozycji "na Małysza" - bezcenna  :smile:  Mięśnia piwnego mi tylko brakuje.

J.

----------


## netbet

> To może ja zwizualizuje


a ten na dachu to kto?? kominiarz?

ja jak ja... ale Dyrettorka na cyc ze hej.... :big grin:

----------


## BasH

A na dachu niedaleko wywiewki ptactwo padłe podczas niespuszczania kibelków, czyli jak smrodek z rur ulatuje ku górze - warto go zrobić daleko od wszystkiego. Miałem w obecnym domku wyprowadzone pod deskowanie na zewnątrz i opary zżarły 5-krotny drewnochron (!). Teraz jest przerobione i wystaje z kanału wentylacyjnego.

----------


## tomraider

> ale Dyrettorka ma cyc ze hej....


A że podciśnienie zerwało jej stringi z  tyłka  to nie zauważyliście?




> Sylwetka Netbeta w pozycji "na Małysza" - bezcenna  Mięśnia piwnego mi tylko brakuje.


Co ty gadasz chłopie ?     NETbet to przecież pierś powabna, kibić smukła.

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie, to kot, któremu się, biedakowi zeszło w wyniku twojej działalności.

Cyca nie komentowałem, jakoś niezręcznie mi było...  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Inż.

Witam,
To się Matka Dyrektorka znowu zdenerwuje - z całym szacunkiem :smile: 

Do tematu, jeśli chodzi o Twój NetBet sufit, to rzeczywiście wyszło drożej niż otynkowany...
Ale spójrz na temat inaczej, dwupoziomowego sufitu otynkowanego nie da się zrobić....
Na ścianach wyjdziesz na swoje, i jak zsumujesz cały interes to wyjdzie tanio a dobrze...

Twoje ogrzewanie to też wielka "niewiadoma", powiem tylko że nie musisz wszystiego kupować naraz,
Bo po co ładować kasę w coś co działa... o komforcie można pomyśleć już teraz, ale zrobić/kupić go później :smile: 
Jesteś młody, więc możesz przez nalbiższe 10 lat biegać do pieca :smile:  na starość sobie komfort załatwisz....
Zostaw sobie tylko możliwe odejścia do innych urządzeń (bufory, zasobniki, itp.), kupisz jak już będziesz mieszkał,
bo będziesz wiedział co Ci jest potrzebne...
Nic tak nie werfikuje naszych błędów, zachcianek jak Życie...
Trochę rozsądku i będzie dobrze...

----------


## tomraider

> "zrobić takie same pętle dla jednego rozdzielacza" .... w praktyce niewykonalne .... albo wykonalne i łączymy kuchnię z wiatrołapem i częścią salony...tak na przykład...
> 
> chodzi mi  o zasadność stosowania pętli ok 100 mb...


Witam.
100 metrów to żaden problem, połącz kuchnię z salonem ( 3 obwody po 80 metrów ) a wiatrołap ogrzej kalafiorem. Twoim prawdziwym problemem jest fakt że podłogówka wyjdzie Ci drożej niż kalafiory ale do tego jeszcze dojdziemy, z czasem. :wink: 
pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

schemat podłogówki partery... prościej juz chyba się nie da..
rozdzielacz w kotłowni... 
małe wc dogrzewane doprowadzeniami do pętli....



miałem dzielić salon nie na dwa obwody a na trzy , ale skoro 100 mb w jednym to nie problem.. to bedzie tak.

----------


## netbet

> Witam.
> Twoim prawdziwym problemem jest fakt że podłogówka wyjdzie Ci drożej niż kalafiory ale do tego jeszcze dojdziemy, z czasem.
> pozdrawiam.


..no bo ja wiem... 
na podłogówkę potrzeba ok . 300 mb rury, rozdzielacz, pompa, zaworki.. i takie tam...
wydam... tak około 2 koła...
kalafiory ... potrzeba ich na parter tak lekko 6 szt ... kazdy niech kosztuje tylko 3 stówy... i pompa, zaworki, rury.... jakis rozdzielacz tez musiałbym załozyć...
wydam... tak  około 2,5 koła

podłoga wychodzi taniej...chyba że czegoś nie uwzględniłem...

----------


## netbet

> Witam,
> 
> 
> Do tematu, jeśli chodzi o Twój NetBet sufit, to rzeczywiście wyszło drożej niż otynkowany...
> Ale spójrz na temat inaczej, dwupoziomowego sufitu otynkowanego nie da się zrobić....
> Na ścianach wyjdziesz na swoje, i jak zsumujesz cały interes to wyjdzie tanio a dobrze...


..tak właśnie do tego trza podchodzić...albo konstrukcja wielopoziomowa , albo płaski tynk i jak trzeba będzie upychać lampy w suficie - dodatkowy stelaż...
w moim przypadku koszty podobne.. zatrudnienie tynkarza - ile?25 zyla na m2? zatrudnienie regipsiarza i podwieszenie czegoś tam ... 45 zyla za m2??

poniesione "wysokie" koszty są i tak niskie ... nawet bardzo....w stosunku do osiągniętego celu...
taniej już sie nie da... chyba...( znaczy mozna - lecimy na kołkach plasticzakach )

----------


## SSN774

> skoro mam za sobą kolejny weekend ... wieści.. wieści 
> 
> ciężki do opanowania dzień... na budowie pracują trzy ekipy:
> *1* - hydraulicy... kują i wiercą przeloty po d rury
> *2*- elektrycy - kładą kable
> *3* - geripsiarze - kończą sufit ..
> 
> ..a wszyscy uparli się że będą tyrać w kuchni....


Może się mylę ale Netbet to stworzenie boskie w trzech osobach  :smile:  Już niedługo pierwsze pielgrzymki na miejsce modłów będziemy organizować  :smile: 

Doskonała robota z sufitami, aż chyba sam odważę się swoje dwa obniżyć, na cholerę płacić komuś  :smile:  Oczywiście "wdepnę" po porady do mistrza  :smile: 

Pozdro

P.S. Mieliśmy wczoraj zamiar z brzdącem się wybrać w Twoje okolice na spacera, ale nie byłem pewien czy chce zakłócać spokój na budowie  :wink:

----------


## netbet

..trza było zachodzić...widziałes jaki tam spokój....czerwony dym! :big grin:

----------


## SSN774

Następnym razem jak będę wiedział że atakujesz na budowę zajrzymy  :smile:

----------


## Tom Bor

oczywiscie dzieciok wziął pod uwagę zdanie wujka NetBeta, za co z całego serce dzięki

----------


## tomraider

witam.
przy podziale kieruj się długością zwoju pexu lepiej nie łączyć pod podłogą.
pozdrawiam.
ps. takie tam plus grubsza podłoga  swoje kosztują, zrób kalkulację, bo czytałem że podłogówka jest zawsze droższa od kalafiorów.

----------


## netbet

> no i proszę 2 zdania i sedno twojego fanatyzmu jak na widelcu, ciebie po  prostu denerwuje fakt że można zbudować dom który będzie spalać mniej  węgla niż za gierka, czy ty aby przypadkiem nie masz skłądu opału i  ciągle spadające obroty nadepnęły ci na odcisk ?? a może mieszkasz w  domku ala wczesny gierek gdzie norma to 8Mg na sezon i denerwuje cię że  inni maja 2 razy większy nowy dom a spalają góra 4Mg i w dodatku mają  cieplej ??
> 
>  PS Net bet zacznie spalać 8Mg węgla na sezon tylko wtedy jak wyjmie  sobie okna z ram, albo jak ustawi sobie w domku na stałe temperaturę  +28, albo jak dobuduje sobie drugi domek obok pierwszego
> 
>  za 3,6tyś to można już kupić powietrzną PCi 3,8KW mocy grzewczej która działa do +1
> http://allegro.pl/hewalex-pompa-ciepla-pcwu-3-8-i1409046742.html
> każdy solar przy czymś takim wymięka
> 
>  eratta: niektóre pomieszczenia tam gdzie latasz na goloasa potrzebują znacznie więcej w okolicach 100-120W/m2 ponieważ tam chce się mieć lepszy komfort cieplny np; +24
> ...


tez mi sie wydaje że podłoga wychodzi taniej....  na golasa na razie .. na razie.. nie planuje ganiać ... wiec rozstaw rur parteru styknie 20 cm.

jak dojdę do pomieszczeń ??? gdzie zapotrzebowanie ??? jest większe?? łazienka górna?? ... to pomyslę...
jak na razie na parterze nie widzę takich .... temp z pomieszczeniach może byc na poziomie 22 oC.., a i tak myslę że będzie za gorąco...

----------


## SSN774

Z tymi temperaturami to jest tak, sam jestem chłopem z wielkiej płyty, ale od półtora roku mieszkam w domku, starym bo starym. W blokach grzejniki zawsze na minimum ustawione bo dostawałem ....  Tutaj z racji wieku domu nie mam póki co termostatów, ale temperaturę utrzymujemy na poziomie 19-20 st, jest idealnie, wczoraj będąc u znajomków w bloku, mają temp 25 st - gorący wychów małego brzdąca, gotowałem się. Myślę że netbet też pewnie skłoni się do tego aby podobną temperaturę utrzymywać co my, bo chłop temp stałą musi mieć tylko w jednym miejscu  :big grin:

----------


## tomraider

> no i proszę 2 zdania i sedno twojego fanatyzmu jak na widelcu, ciebie po  prostu denerwuje fakt że można zbudować dom który będzie spalać mniej  węgla niż za gierka, czy ty aby przypadkiem nie masz skłądu opału i  ciągle spadające obroty nadepnęły ci na odcisk ?? a może mieszkasz w  domku ala wczesny gierek gdzie norma to 8Mg na sezon i denerwuje cię że  inni maja 2 razy większy nowy dom a spalają góra 4Mg i w dodatku mają  cieplej ??
> 
>  PS Net bet zacznie spalać 8Mg węgla na sezon tylko wtedy jak wyjmie  sobie okna z ram, albo jak ustawi sobie w domku na stałe temperaturę  +28, albo jak dobuduje sobie drugi domek obok pierwszego
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wyjaśnię ci, samodzielnie robiona podłogówka  zawsze wychodzi taniej od kaloryferów, drożej to wychodzi jak sie zamówi  podłogówkę u fachowca który za samą robociznę weźmie 10tyś
> ...


Witam.

Dzięki za liczne wyjaśnienia, nie skorzystam, buduję dom ogrzewany dwufunkcyjnym kotłem gazowym za pomocą kaloryferów.
Pomimo całego pseudo mądrego pisania o Julach, mega gramach , całkach w OZC , buforach itp okazuje się że NETbet  też  z tego nie skorzysta.
Jak chcesz mi zaimponować to rozwiąż zadanie ze szkoły podstawowej ( 4lub 5 klasa) mądralo. Jak Archimedes( ponad 200 lat p.n.e.)  mając  sznurek, patyk. nóż, ręcznie lepione  gliniane garnki, kawałek płutna (wystarczy podpowiedzi) i rzeczy pożyczone od króla ( korona itp)  odkrył że złotnik oszukał na złocie przy wykonaniu korony dla króla.Do szkoły podstawowej chodziłeś ale czy zrozumiałeś? Myślę że będziesz probował się wykręcić od odpowiedzi .To jest przykład że nadal po wielu wiekach w życiu proste zasady i rozwiązania są najbardziej zrozumiałe , skuteczne i najchętniej stosowane.
pozdrawiam.
ps dzieciak z rodziny któremu daję korepetycje z matmy i fizyki rozwiązał zagadkę.

----------


## compi

Zwracasz uwagę innym, że to dziennik Netbeta. Odnieś się do tej podłogówki w czytelny sposób. Być może dasz radę przekonać innych, że to chybiony pomysł. Jeszcze niedawno miałem w sypialniach instalować tradycyjne grzejniki. Potem już na całości planowałem podłogówkę. Teraz Ty mieszasz mi w głowie. Archimedes mierzył przenikalność cieplną?

----------


## netbet

compi... a na co ty stawiasz u siebie? .. tak z ciekawości podpytuję...

----------


## tomraider

> Zwracasz uwagę innym, że to dziennik Netbeta. Odnieś się do tej podłogówki w czytelny sposób. Być może dasz radę przekonać innych, że to chybiony pomysł. Jeszcze niedawno miałem w sypialniach instalować tradycyjne grzejniki. Potem już na całości planowałem podłogówkę. Teraz Ty mieszasz mi w głowie. Archimedes mierzył przenikalność cieplną?


Witam.
Zawsze chcąc coś zastosować trzeba rozważyć zalety i wady danego rozwiązania. Uważam że podłogówka najlepiej się sprawdza w dobrze izolowanych parterowych domach ogrzewanych  kotłami gazowymi ,pompami ciepła  oraz posiadających solary. I takie zastosowanie najczęściej stosuje się np.w Holandii.
Inne zastosowania niestety są mniej ,,szczęśliwe’’ bo wykorzystują mniej zalet a uwypuklają się wady. Wadą podłogówki u NETbeta będzie jej cena ( za jakiś czas do tego jeszcze dojdziemy, jestem pewien) , bezwładność powodująca problemy z komfortem użytkowania związanym z trybem życia , problemy ze sterowaniem ( dobre sterowanie dużo kosztuje). Pięciodniowe liczenie NETbeta OZC nic nowego nie odkryło , dopiero jak zacznie palić w kotle życie pokaże czy trafił z rozstawem rur  i czy wszędzie ma temperaturę jaką chce i kiedy chce, ale wtedy nie dokręci już żadnego żeberka, nie skręci tanio ręką kaloryfera jak słońce za mocno przygrzeje w ładny zimowe południe albo przy trzaskającym -30 i nie zagrzeje wody w obiegu do 70 C. Zagadkę z Archimedesem rozwiążę pewnie sam , piszę o nim po to żeby pokazać że inteligencja i proste rozwiązania są w cenie od wieków i nie zastąpi ich żadna najbardziej zaawansowana, i najczęściej niedostępna cenowo , technika.
Pozdrawiam
ps zawsze lepiej mieszać w głowie niż zaworem czterodrogowym mieszać wodę np 60C z 30C
to jest dopiero dorabianie teorii do praktyki.

----------


## compi

Mam nadzieję, że pytasz ogólnie bo technicznie tego nawet nie mam zamiaru ogarniać. Powiedzą mi tylko jak rurki mocować i ewentualnie sklejać i skąd - dokąd. 
 Założenia początkowo były proste. Salon, hol, korytarz, wiatrołap, łazienki i kuchnia w podłogówce. Wszystkie pokoje i sypialnie z kalafiorem. Powód to możliwość szybkiej regulacji temperatury  pomieszczeń, w których nie przebywamy ciągle. I w miarę lektury netu pomysł coraz bardziej upadał. Przyczyny to komplikowanie instalacji i cena(chociaż w łazience i  garażu i tak drabinki będą, więc też "???"), opinie użytkowników o błędnej decyzji odnośnie takiego wyboru, przy okładzinach podłogowych typu panele wrażenie zimna, większa ilość kurzu przy grzejnikach. Plusy samej podłogówki to bespośredni komfort zimą  i przy moim kotle olejowym dobra współpraca jednego z drugim. Minusów jest trochę: ryzyko kłopotów przy parkietach. Dedykowana docelowa w salonie ceramika zimna jest podobno z kolei w okresach przejściowych. Duża bezwładność, którą będę musiał zniwelować droższą posadzką anhydrytową(plus to szybkie i idealne podłoże pod gres). Na wiosnę nie wiem jak wyglądają gwałtowne wzrosty temperatury na zewnątrz i czy zwiększenie wymiany powietrza przez WM pomoże zbić ciepło. Aha, żona krzyczy na mnie, że w wiatrołapie grzejnik musi być, aby można było wysuszyć uszanki, walonki, jednopalczaste, grube, moherowe rękawiczki i by było do czego zmarznięty tyłek przycisnąć. Tu się chyba z nią zgodzę, chociaż obok w garażu i łazience ma drabinki zaplanowane. 
Podsumowując wybiorę chyba pełną podłogówkę. Musze to skonfrontować z buforami, pompkami

----------


## amstrong89

Mam pytanko
Jak sprawdza się inst podłogowa przy położonej na podłodze wykładzinie gumowej?Nie przeszkadza to zbytnio?

----------


## tomraider

> wybiorę chyba pełną podłogówkę. Musze to skonfrontować z buforami, pompkami



Witam. 
Compi twoja sytuacja jest różna od NETbeta. Jeżeli masz kocioł olejowy to  masz ciepło kiedy i ile chcesz , Tobie  odradzam kaloryfery, a zwłaszcza drabinki bo to już totalny bezsens( po co grzać drabinkę temperatura np..35 C)  Bez drogiego sterowania rozdzielaczy jednak się nie obędzie , nadwyżki ciepłego powietrza załatwi WM, a bufor przy ,,olejaku’’ bez solarów nic Ci nie da , W wiatrołapie na mohery  i walonki zamontuj  raczej grzejnik-drabinkę  elektryczny.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## compi

> Witam. 
> Compi twoja sytuacja jest różna od NETbeta. Jeżeli masz kocioł olejowy to  masz ciepło kiedy i ile chcesz , Tobie  odradzam kaloryfery, a zwłaszcza drabinki bo to już totalny bezsens( po co grzać drabinkę temperatura np..35 C)  Bez drogiego sterowania rozdzielaczy jednak się nie obędzie , nadwyżki ciepłego powietrza załatwi WM, a bufor przy ,,olejaku’’ bez solarów nic Ci nie da , W wiatrołapie na mohery  i walonki zamontuj  raczej grzejnik-drabinkę  elektryczny.
> Pozdrawiam.


Bo ja nie dopisałem, że każda drabinka będzie miała zamontowaną grzałę. Poza sezonem dosuszyć też czasem coś trzeba. Bufor plus solary to równowartość podobno PC powietrze - woda ze Stiebel-Eltrona http://www.stiebel-eltron.pl/index.p...w&type=wwk_300

----------


## ktosiek

Witam, czytam już jakiś czas tą dyskusje, no i teraz wtrącę swoje 3 gr.
Jak chcesz kocioł "na wszystko" to podłogówką wszędzie nie jest dobrym rozwiązaniem. Do tego są piece z podajnikiem, gazowe lub olejowe. Przy tradycyjnym paleniu ciężko będzie z bezwładnością podłogówki osiągnąć komfort cieplny.

----------


## tomraider

> to może ja zadam inną zagadkę jak w języku polskim się przyjęło pisać słowo *płótno* ??
> 
> PS dawno temu nauczyłem się że FM rządzi się żelazna zasadą, im ktoś ma  mniej postów tym bardziej wydaje mu się że jest jedynym wszechwiedzącym,  a do tego nie zniesie nigdy żadnej krytyki, i nie ważne jakie będzie  pisał głupoty, nie odpuści nigdy, i zawsze pozostanie przy swoim, tak  więc nie pozostaje nic innego tylko poczekać 5-10 lat aż kiedyś zobaczysz jakąś podłogówkę na żywo i naocznie przekonasz się jakie głupoty tutaj wygadujesz
> 
>  jest taki wątek na forum _podłogówka i drewno skończcie z tymi bzdurami_ tam masz bardzo szczegółowo opisane że do R=0,15W/m2*K niewiele się dzieje


Witam.
Kolego ludzie nie dzielą się na takich co mają dużo postów czy mało , tylko zwyczajnie na mądrych i głupich. Czepiłeś się ó w płótnie , ok strzeliłem byka i juz wiem, a Ty ? posiadacz tylu postów nie odpowiedziałeś na proste szkolne pytanie, bo poprostu nie umiesz  . Jutro napiszę rozwiązanie i dopiero jutro będziesz wiedział . Już w wątku o obliczaniu OZC udowodniłem Ci ( poparł mnie autor wątku) że nie za bardzo zastanawiasz się o czym piszesz.
pozdrawiam. 
ps. Przykrycie kaloryfera lub podłogówki izolatorem  oczywiście zmiejsza jego skuteczność grzania i zwiększa bezwładność na zmiany temp.

----------


## netbet

.. no dobra.... PC...( pompa ciepła? ) solary + bufor....czyli wbijamy sie w koszta....i to znaczne...

pytanie : po co? i za ile się to zwróci?? ( nie czytam wszystkich wątków na fm...jestem ignorantem, nie chce mi się, nie umiem czytać... )

nawet jak wyjaram ze 4 tony węgla w sezonie to co? że niby jak zainstaluję to w/w to będzie zysk rozliczony w pinć lat? ... nie sądzę...
jestem daleki od stosowania rozwiązań 22 wieku... jestem starej daty, mam stare auto na mono wtrysku, tęsknię za gaźnikami, nie lubię Dody, lubię zespołu o "zmiennym napięciu" , gówno wiem o nowinkach ( tu dygresja - inż.  ... mi przybliża tajemy świat przyszłości elletrycznej 28 wieku  ) ....ma być prosto i ekonomicznie ( mniej więcej )...

decydując się ( przyjemniej teraz ) na dolniaka mam świadomość jak to działa i co niesie za sobą jego posiadanie....
co inego gdybym mial gaz.. tu odpowiedź jest oczywista - KONDENDENSAT !... ale gazu niet...

drabinki elektryczne.... zawsze można dołożyć... tak samo jak kalafiora tu i tam..

ocenie podlega zasadność łaczenia długich petli z krótkimi ... i proszę mi nie sugerować spięcia "czegośtam" z "czymśtam".... NETbet, pomimo wszytko jest istotą z inteligencją powyżej tostera... i ma wykształcenia w kierunku automatyki przemysłowej...

jedny słowem... pozostaje dobrać optimum do wyżej zamieszczonego schematy i git.... ( ja tam swoje typy mam ...a że jestem raczej empirykiem niz teoretykiem.... sprawdzę  )

NETbet

p.s.
empiryk nie znaczy że nic nie wie.. wiem,.. wiem .. w przypadku podłogówki zaraz mnie zakrzyczycie że tam nie ma miejsca na experymenta ... potrzebna jest wiedza  i obliczenia

----------


## compi

> Witam.
>  Przykrycie kaloryfera lub podłogówki izolatorem  oczywiście zmiejsza jego skuteczność grzania i zwiększa bezwładność na zmiany temp.


A co gdy pod spodem i po bokach masz jeszcze większy izolator? Przypuśćmy 10-krotnie większy? Co się wtedy z tą energią stanie? Którędy ucieknie. Po skosie? Tomraider, jesteś chłop oczytany, wykształcony, pomocny, ale weź czasami upór odłóż na bok. Podejrzewam, że nie zależy Ci na wzbudzaniu czyjejś irytacji.

----------


## netbet

> Witam.
> 
> ps. Przykrycie kaloryfera lub podłogówki izolatorem  oczywiście zmiejsza jego skuteczność grzania i zwiększa bezwładność na zmiany temp.


przepraszam.. ale czy to nie jest oczywiste???
normalnie zatkało mnie...nie wiem co napisać... przeca tu siedzą same "ogrzewacze" a nie malarze....

----------


## tomraider

> A co gdy pod spodem i po bokach masz jeszcze większy izolator? Przypuśćmy 10-krotnie większy? Co się wtedy z tą energią stanie? Którędy ucieknie. Po skosie? Tomraider, jesteś chłop oczytany, wykształcony, pomocny, ale weź czasami upór odłóż na bok. Podejrzewam, że nie zależy Ci na wzbudzaniu czyjejś irytacji.


Witam .
Pod spodem i po bokach możesz mieć kilometr styropianu bez znaczenia  , GÓRĄ czyli podłogą PODŁOGÓWKA grzeje wnętrze pomieszczenia,ok? Jeżeli zaizolujesz górę to ciepło wróci poprostu do kotła, miarkownik zmiejszy ciąg a zatem temp wody i dupa zmarżnięta.( oczywiście przerysowałem przykład)
pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomraider

> ale czy to nie jest oczywiste??? przeca tu siedzą same "ogrzewacze" a nie malarze....


Chyba jeden ,,malarz'' twierdzi że tak nie jest.

----------


## netbet

p.s.

Matka Dyrettorka jest w stanie znieść opinie o cycu i o stringach....ale ( słyszę głosy   :big grin:    ) ... ona tez czyta fm i zdobywa wiedzę, wiec proszę nie skupiać TYLKO na walorach ( ja z nimi obcuję i wiem co mam  :big grin:  )  ...

myślę że po dyskusyjach z nią poczynionymi jestem bogatszy w założenia i priorytety.... ehh.... powinno sie mowić _" na babsiki rozum"_

----------


## netbet

> Chyba jeden ,,malarz'' twierdzi że tak nie jest.


Tomraider..nie podnośmy zasadności otwartości punktów grzewczych... "malarze" malują... samoroby "samorobią" ekonomiści liczą ile przez "samorobów" tracą....

jak zakryjesz kalafiora boazerią ... bez sensu
jak na podłogówkę położysz persa .... bez sensu
jak zdenerwujesz MATKĘ DYRETTORKĘ ... bez sensu, a obrażenia poniesiesz... :cool:

----------


## compi

> Chyba jeden ,,malarz'' twierdzi że tak nie jest.


Nie wiem czy chciałeś ze mną w ten sposób rozmawiać, ale jeśli już piszesz "Jeżeli zaizolujesz górę to ciepło wróci poprostu do kotła, miarkownik zmiejszy ciąg a zatem temp wody i dupa zmarżnięta.( oczywiście przerysowałem przykład)" to dopowiedz co się dalej wtedy dzieje i co robi mundry gospodarz?

----------


## tomraider

> Nie wiem czy chciałeś ze mną w ten sposób rozmawiać, ale jeśli już piszesz "Jeżeli zaizolujesz górę to ciepło wróci poprostu do kotła, miarkownik zmiejszy ciąg a zatem temp wody i dupa zmarżnięta.( oczywiście przerysowałem przykład)" to dopowiedz co się dalej wtedy dzieje i co robi mundry gospodarz?


mpoplaw twierdził do amstrong 89 że przykrycie wykładziną gumową podłogówki nic nie zmienia, to nie do Ciebie Compi
mądry gospodarz zdejmuje izolację.- dywan, nie kładzie parkietu.

----------


## tomraider

> to dopowiedz co się dalej wtedy dzieje ?



Witam.
Jeżeli odbiornik przykryty izolowany kaloryfer czy podłogówka nie odbiera ciepła to jest zwyczajnie w pokoju zimniej bo ciepło wraca  do kotła i go nie wychładza 
więc w wymienniku kotła  nie obniża się temperatura to miarkownik np.opada, zamyka powietrze i wyłącza się pompa i kocioł śpi , a że jest na węgiel który nie można szybko wygasić i rozpalić jak np.gazowy to nawet jak kocioł śpi daje energię choć małą ale zawsze w komin. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## compi

No popatrz, a ja myślałem, że palący węglem, przewidując izolację, posadzkę i okładzinę do swojego domu będą do nich dobierali ilość pętli podłogówki, przekroje i automatykę, a nawet rodzaj kotła. Rozumiem, że Twoje wyliczenia względem finansowej przewagi grzejników nad podłogówką właśnie w tym momencie będą miały miejsce? Wychodzi na to, że dzieląc forum na mądrych i głupców mamy stado głupców z panelami, deskami podłogowymi i nawet wykładzinami na swoich podgrzewanych kotłami węglowymi podłogach. Szczegóły w wyliczeniach cen osprzętu do kotłowni powinny rzucić na to jakieś światło.

----------


## Inż.

Pozwolę sobie odpowiedzieć na Twoje pytanie Netbet:
za ile lat zwrócą się instalacje "ekologiczne", "pozyskujące energię z odnawialnych źródeł" tj. pompa ciepła, solary, itp...
Na początku mam duży koszt samych urządzęń, ale to da się jakoś przyłknąć (czasami)....
i tutaj sprzedawca / producent powie Ci, że w 5-10 lat się zwróci, nie pytając nawet czy mieszkasz w szałasie czy w iglo... na pewno się zwróci...
Problem ze zwrotem poniesionych kosztów w takich urządzeniach powstaje w chwili gdy wydaży sie pierwsza awaria...
Np. Pampa ciepała, awaria w środku zimy, zaspy wszedzie, -15st. a serwis mówi że może dojechać za tydzień - I co w tedy??
Wszystkie te ekologiczne urządzenia potrzebują prądu... a co będzie jak jedyna linia do Twojej miejscowści się położy na 2 tygodnie...
Po za tym ekologicznośc tych urządzeń jest ŻADNA... wyprodukowane na czarnej energii, pracują na czarnej energii...

Początkiem rozważania możliwości instalacji całego tego ustrojstwa jest oczywiście i najważniejsze bardzo dobra IZOLACJA CIEPLNA budynku...
Okna, drzwi, ściany, brak mosktów cieplnych, podłogi... oczywiście nie zapominamy o usytuowaniu budynku i wentylacji mechnicznej...
A w polskich warunkach klimatycznych nie wszystkie rozwiązanie i urządzenia działąją tak długo i tak efektywnie jak tam gdzie je wymyślono...
Według mnie niektóre instalacje są dla hobbystów, bardzo bogatych hobbystów...
Prosty sprawdzin, spytajcie się kogo chcecie czy jak zainstalował sobie standardowy zestaw solarny,
to nie wywalił mu w pierwszym roku zawór bezpieczeństwa??

Zwrot takich urządzeń to oczywiście indywidualna sprawa dalej lokalizacji, budynku, trybu życia... ale na pewno nie nastąpi to szybko... przy obecnie sprzedawanych zestawach i urządzeniach... to jakieś 15-20 lat, chyba że wcześniej się zepsuje...

Najważniejsze, że wiesz Netbet na co sie decydujesz i z czy się to wiąże... Będzie dobrze... nie ma złych rozwiązań, są poprostu inne...
"Zrób po swojemu, w końcu robisz dla siebie" - cytując mojego wójka...

----------


## BasH

... i z tego powodu co piszesz świadomie póki co rezygnuję z solarów i rekuperacji, mimo że przed podliczeniem ile to tak naprawdę kosztuje byłem bardzo entuzjastycznie nastawiony do wszelkich nowinek. Na start domu, w szczególności do jego wygrzania wstawiam wszystkopalny kocioł, mieszkam jak widać w borach tucholskich gdzie drewna jest pod dostatkiem i w razie potrzeby będę przepalał bardzo tanim drewnem. Buduję się kilometr od domu w którym mieszkam od 5 lat i przez ten czas zauważyłem, że przy średnim ociepleniu na domu nieco mniejszym niż ten, który buduję zużywam góra 3 tony węgla + z dwie, trzy  przyczepy drewna opałowego, więc koszt roczny opału tylko nieco przekracza miesięczną opłatę za czynsz NETbeta. Przy lepszym ociepleniu nowego domu koszt mam nadzieję będzie porównywalny. Solary, pompy ciepła są fajne, ale duuużo kosztują - u nas odpady drewniane z tartaków i licznych firm przeróbki drewna można dostać za grosze. Fakt faktem, że trzeba mieć czas i ochotę na robienie za palacza.

----------


## compi

Ja się na solary napaliłem jak diabli, ale gdy zobaczyłem jak skutecznie linia lasu odcina mnie już wczesną jesienią od słońca to zrozumiałem, jak szybko można kasę wtopić. O rekuperatorze też już coraz częściej się mówi, że to nie oszczędność, a jedynie komfort latem. Jednak mając porządne GWC, analizuję czy  pompa ciepła nie zastąpi mi solarów do grzania CWU praktycznie na cały rok. Działa od tych 5-7 stopni a GWC tyle powinno podać nawet zimą.

----------


## amstrong89

podłogówka i drewno skończcie z tymi bzdurami- coś ni mogę tego znaleźć. W jakim to dziale?]

Inst Eko - solary są dobre np. w budynkach użyteczności publicznej typu hotel, pensjonat itp. Pobierają dużą ilość wody ciepłej. Gdyby przeliczyć to na ogrzewanie gazem to na pewno jest taniej. Typowa rodzina nie zużywa dużo wody w ciągu doby a solary pracują pełną parą szczególnie w lecie. Zawór bezpieczeństwa kapie z powodu zbyt wysokiej temp. wody CWU. Ile razy już słyszałem od sąsiadów że im do kibla leci bardzo gorąca woda z CWU. Dla mnie to jest marnowanie energii. Zainwestowanie w inst solarne które będą zabezpieczone przed nadmiernym poborem energii np. roletami są bardzo kosztowne. W naszym klimacie wode możemy grzać przez parę miesięcy. A co zimą?Gazik i płacimy pieniążki albo kocioł CO, ale wydłużamy czas użytkowania a czas zwrotu inwestycji oddala nam się w siną dal.  :big grin:  Dochodzą naprawy itp.

Netbet- zrobisz jak będziesz chciał. Zwróć tylko uwagę na to co będziesz chciał może przyłączyć w przyszłości. Projekt jest właśnie po to aby zobaczyc koncowy efekt po wybudowaniu np domu. Dobrze się zastanów nad tym co chcesz zrobic teraz a co będziesz w stanie zainwestować później. Zawsze jak coś kombinowałem co zrobić z domem przyświecała mi myśl- PAMIĘTAJ, BĘDZIESZ PATRZYŁ NA TO DO KOŃCA ŻYCIA, I TWOJE DZIECI I WNUKI .............
Pozdro

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Uważam że system ogrzewania podłogowego + kaloryfery jest optymalny, jeżeli nie ma kasy przeznaczonej na bufor. Jak ktoś przykryje podłogówkę czy kaloryfer to jego sprawa, jego pieniądze za opał. Ja nie chcę mieć podłogówki ze względu na jej bezwładność trudną i droga do sterowania, ograniczone zaufanie do trwałości pex i opinie z Fm twierdzące że podłogówka wcale nie jest tania w położeniu a już zwłaszcza w sterowaniu, obliczenia cen materiałów nie mają sensu, każdy zrobi i kupi co innego i każdemu wyjdzie inaczej. Jestem pewien że NETbet nie zrobi podłogówki za dwa tysiące choć bardzo bym chciał się mylić bo chłop jest sympatyczny i szczerze mu kibicuje , pożyjemy zobaczymy. 
Pozdrawiam. 

PS. Nadiaart proszę przeczytaj post  Amelia 2 o korzyściach z kaloryferów przy podłogówce #1612
,,Też mam u siebie połączenie podłogówki z kaloryferami  dzięki temu pomieszczenia szybciej się nagrzewają=piec krócej pracuje= mniej zużywa opału; łatwiej wychłodzić pomieszczenia gdy np. raptem wyjdzie słońce, zrobi się goraco a podłogówka przez kilka godzin oddaje ciepło bo rzecz jasna musi się mocno nagrzać żeby dom ogrzać - przy kombinacji: kaloryfery-podłogówka podłoga jest zaledwie letnia; lepiej się śpi w chłodnym pomieszczeniu - kaloryferek zakręcam i zaraz robi się temperatura komfortowa. Hydraulik namówił mnie na mały 40x60cm kaloryferek w niewielkim wiatrołapie oprócz podłogówki i chwała mu za to, pomieszczenie jest ciepłe mimo częstego otwierania drzwi zewnętrznych a już przyległe pomieszczenie między wiatrołapem a garażem gdzie jest tylko podłogówka ma o 3-4 stopnie zimniej ’’

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Zgodnie z zasadą uczyć i bawić przedstawiam rozwiązanie zagadki o Archimedesie.

,,Wydymał mnie jak nic, pewnie pozłocił tylko srebro ’’-pomyślał  król przymierzając nową koronę zrobioną na prezent -,,tylko jak to zbadać????’’
,,Te , Archimedes, chono tutaj, widzisz Eurekę, tą piękną czarnulę wśród niewolnic, tak tak właśnie tą cycatą w stringach , wymyśl jak zbadać czy korona nie jest oszukana a Eureka będzie twoja. A przy okazji, swoją drogą mógłbys ogolić  te kudły i brodę bo cię postarzają.’’
Archimedes podejrzliwie , bo już kiedyś w zapłacie ktoś wcisnął mu  tranwestytę, podszedł do Eureki , pozaglądał jej w zęby, potem w cycki, na koniec energicznie strzelił dłonią w pośladki sprawdzając : orzech czy galareta.
,, Ok. królu , wszystko pasuje i jesteśmy umówieni’’
Cały dzień drapał się w kudły aż rozdrapał sobie cały łupież , klasnął w ręce na niewolników wydając głośno polecenie ,,  Pańcio będzie się kąpał’’ Murzyny drewnianymi wiadrami naznosiły wody do marmurowej wanny aż po brzeg. Rozpaliły ognisko i nagrzały w nim ciężkie kamienie ( po za królem ludzie nie mieli dużych garnków do grzania wody bo były bardzo drogie), które drewnianymi łopatami wrzucali do wanny by ogrzać wodę. Jak kąpiel była gotowa Archimedes wlazł do środka , rozciągnął się wygodnie i już miał puścić obfitego podwodnego bąka, lecz się wstrzymał ( co jest niezdrowe) bo nagle zrozumiał że on sam zanurzając się wylewa  więcej wody niż ciężkie ( o łącznym podobnym do jego ciężarze) kamienie użyte do podgrzewania. Odkrył swe prawo które każdy zna z podstawówki. Wyleciał goły i wesoło majtając kuśką pobiegł do zamku króla wołając po drodze Eurekę by się już szykowała na ,, odbiór nagrody’’. Niestety już w drzwiach złapany za kudły ( trzeba było się ostrzyc) musiał najpierw wykonać doświadczenie. Najpierw wykonał wagę ,,szalkową’’  , sznurek uciął nożem na  długość patyka ( patyk sięgał mu od stóp do np. do pasa) złożył na pół i wyznaczył połowę patyka i tam go przywiązał , na końcach( jednakową długością sznurka ) przywiązał koronę i sztabkę ze szczerego złota o identycznym co korona ciężarze . Trzymana w powietrzu w ręku tak obciążona waga pokazywała poziom-równowagę. Następnie całość zanurzył w wodzie znajdującej się dużym glinianym garku czym porównał ciężary właściwe obu próbek . Po zanurzeniu waga 
pochyliła się , sztabka z czystego złota zanurzyła się głębiej ( złoto ma  ponad dwukrotnie większy ciężar właściwy niż srebro)  co zadecydowało że spadła głowa złotnika. Nieszczęsne płótno przez ,,U’’ (mpoplaw pozdrawiam) posłużyło mu do zakrycia kuśki ale i tak wkrótce zerwała je z niego napalona Eureka. Parę gorących miesięcy później zaszła w ciążę, Archimedes by dobrze zapisać się na kartach historii łaskawie ożenił się Eureką czym uwolnił ją z niewolnictwa i staropanieństwa. Archimedes dzisiaj byłby celebrytą bo ,jak sam mawiał , miał ,,parcie na papirus”. W legalnym już związku urodził się dzieciok, który inaczej niż ojciec lubił kąpiele w nie podgrzewanej wodzie. Po latach oszczędzania rodzinka zdecydowała się na budowę własnego domu. Archimedesowi  , po pięciu dniach   obliczeń  OZC wychodziło bzdurne 1,3 murzyna do pilnowania ogniska. Po przemyśleniu z żoną zdecydowali się na murzyńską parę; Kalafiodorasa i Podłogówkis. I żyli w komfortowym ciepełku długo i szczęśliwie.

Story by Tomraider.

ps. mpoplaw dałeś się podpuścić z tą zagadką, i w ogóle wyluzuj.

----------


## Jarek.P

_Eureka_ znaczy _znalazłem, odkryłem_ - to tak na marginesie. Być może istniała wtedy niewolnica imieniem Eureka i zapewne bawiła się w dzieciństwie z dziewczynką o imieniu "Tradycja", ale szczerze mówiąc wątpię  :wink: 

A i jeszcze jedno: wbrew powszechnemu przekonaniu Archimedes nie zastosował do tej korony swojego nowo odkrytego prawa – nie mierzył spadku jej ciężaru, lecz ilość wypartej wody, innymi słowy zmierzył jedynie jej objętość.

J.

----------


## tomraider

> więc ja się  retorycznie pytam w jaki więc sposób to samo ciepło wydostaje się z  plastikowej rurki alupeks, która w dodatku ma jeszcze w środku folię  aluminiową ??


Witam.
Z aluminium wykonuje się także grzejniki więc jest ,,chyba'' dobrym przewodnikiem ciepła.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## compi

> jak bardzo porządne to GWC masz na myśli, powietrzna PCi potrzebuje znacznie więcej powietrza niż wentylacja, i wymiennik GWC musiał by być  podobnie przewymiarowany, a po za tym w zimie i tak uruchamia się CO  więc CWU tak czy siak z tamtego źródła popłynie


GWC mam ponad 50-metrowy z 200-ki z czego 40m pod domem. Czy dobrze Cię zrozumiałem, że zimą PC nie jest używana?

----------


## tomraider

> _Eureka_ znaczy _znalazłem, odkryłem_ - to tak na marginesie. Być może istniała wtedy niewolnica imieniem Eureka i zapewne bawiła się w dzieciństwie z dziewczynką o imieniu "Tradycja", ale szczerze mówiąc wątpię ;)
> 
> A i jeszcze jedno: wbrew powszechnemu przekonaniu Archimedes nie zastosował do tej korony swojego nowo odkrytego prawa – nie mierzył spadku jej ciężaru, lecz ilość wypartej wody, innymi słowy zmierzył jedynie jej objętość.
> 
> J.


Witam.
Ponad 200 lat p.n.e. nic nie można było zmierzyć bo nie było jednostek miar i przyrządów do mierzenia, Archimedes mógł tylko coś z czymś  porównać , w opisanym doświadczeniu  porównał dwa przedmioty o jednakowym ciężarze ale o różnych ciężarach właściwych.
pozdrawiam
ps. story wyssałem z palca, lecz fizyka jak najbardziej prawdziwa

----------


## Jarek.P

> Witam.
> Ponad 200 lat p.n.e. nic nie można było zmierzyć bo nie było jednostek miar i przyrządów do mierzenia,


Sprawdź, nie zmyślaj. 

J.

PS: całe szczęście, że napisałeś, że ta historia jest wymyślona, nikt by nie wpadł  :wink:

----------


## tomraider

> GWC mam ponad 50-metrowy z 200-ki z czego 40m pod domem. Czy dobrze Cię zrozumiałem, że zimą PC nie jest używana?


witam,
Opisałem tu prosto działanie paru urządzeń:
1.Pompę ciepła PC , nie wnikając w szczegóły, można traktować jak dzwignię- huśtawkę o przełożeniu zazwyczaj 5:1 . Darmowe od słońca  ciepełko  o tem. paru stopni :
-z zakopanych w ziemi rur z wodą
-z  powietrza z GWC( gruntowy wymienik ciepła)
-ze studni (trzeba mieć drugą sporo  dalej do której wylejemy oziębioną wodę)
jest gromadzone i  dzwignią-huśtawka podnosimy je do góry czyli  zwiększamy poziom energetyczny-temperaturę do takiej jak potrzebujemy w naszym C.O. najczęściej podłogowym(30-40C). Ponieważ wodę trzeba zachęcić by popłynęła w rurach lub powietrze przez wymiennik to trzeba prądu na pompy i/lub wentylatory. Sama dżwignia też nie jest perypetum mobile ,żeby dźwigała też potrzebny prąd ( do sprężarki) na koniec ze 100% otrzymanej energii za 20% wytworzonej z udziału prądu zapłacimy rachunek. W PC zazwyczaj CWU grzejemy prądem. PC ma sens lecz jest b.drogie.
2.Rekuparator to wymienik między dwoma strugami powietrza , gorące wylatujące z ogrzewanego domu ogrzewa zimne wlatujące do domu. W lecie nie grzejemy i rekuparator nie działa i ,,pozbywamy się go’’ stosując obejście by-pass.
3.GWC zapewnia  przepływającym, w zakopanych w ziemi rurach(wymuszonym wentylatorem) , w nim powietrzu tem 4-8C i zasila   PC lub rekuparator. W okrasach przejściowych ( na dworze też jest 4-8 C)nie ma sensu go używać i odcinamy go by-passem ( jak mamy), powietrze ( np.do wentylacji) wtedy pobieramy z czerpni na budynku.
pozdrawiam.
ps każdy ma w domu PC tylko dżwignia  działa w drugą stronę  - to lodówka

----------


## amstrong89

Dzięki mpoplaw za link. Te 14 stron to mało w porównaniu do eko spalanie węgla :big grin:

----------


## Amelia 2

Wychwalania kaloryferów ciąg dalszy.......
Wyjeżdża Netbet z rodzinka zimą na utęsknioną Majorkę, szwagroski pilnuje pieca. Przyszedł kataklizm niczym rok temu w październiku - zasypało, brak prądu, szwagier zapił. Netbetowa familia wraca rozparzona raptem kilkanaście godzin po opuszczeniu plaży a w domu +5st :eek:  Netbet nie czuje zimna bo gna do pieca, wygrzebuje popiół, rozpala, pilnuje ognia  ale dzieciok z Dyretorką okutane we wszystkie kołdry trzesą się z zimna. Kiedy podłogówka ogrzeje dom?za dobę? Kalafiorek chociaż niezbyt urodziwy ale cieplutki i przytulić się do niego miło :yes:

----------


## netbet

no.. jeszcze chwila i pójdzie na noże... dziękować bogu że macie do siebie setki kilometrów... 

krótko:
- od podłogówki nikt mnie nie odwiedzie.... jak dla mnie na same zalety, a podstawową  jest: brak wiszących i straszących kalafiorów... gładka ściana to gładka ściana bez "dodatków" :cool: 
- 


> sprawność grzewcza podłogówki jest wybitnie zależna od temperatury wewnętrznej, im niższa tym podłogówka wydajniej grzeje, w podanym przypadku tem wewnątrz +5, jak Netbet zapuści w rurki +55, to uzyska moc co najmniej 200W/m2 czyli więcej niż kocioł łącznie potrafi wyprodukować, więc kalafiory w tym przypadku i tak nic więcej nie pomogą, chyba że Netbet specjalnie na wyjazdy dostawi sobie drugi kociołek, albo od razu kupi 30KW


.. to samo mówi* Ged*.... jak zimno to rypać 50 oC w rury i będzie momentalnie ciepło. a co? nie wytrzymają? coś im będzie? ..sorry... chyba od tego są... a kwestia łażenie po "gorącej" podłodze pomijalna.... jak szybko reaguje siłownik na zaworze na zmianę ustawienia?? godzinę? jak szybko kocioł potrafi osiągnąć temp pracy?? godzinę?

- koszty są porównywalne przy "samoróbie" ... o zleceniu nikt nie wspominał, bo jak to ujął ktoś mądry  _" to najłatwiej wywalona kasa na budowie "_  :cool: 

... zobaczymy jak to wyjdzie... 

powtórzę się... porwał się któryś z was na zrobienie stopu? nie?? dlaczego? za trudne bylo? brakło wiary w siebie? nie chciało się? 

dajta spokój... wszystko robią ludzie tacy jak my... podłogówka... bez jaj...

----------


## tomraider

> ....od podłogówki nikt mnie nie odwiedzie... zobaczymy jak to wyjdzie...... podłogówka... bez jaj...


 Witam.
Ja nie próbowałem odwieść  Cię od pomysłu na podłogówkę , próbowałem wytłumaczyć że jej wady ( głównie bezwładność) niweluje parę dodatkowych kaloryferów.
Najbliższy czas pokaże jak podłogówka wyjdzie w kosztach . Oczywiście z dodatkowymi kaloryferami byłoby jeszcze drożej.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## compi

Dodam tylko, że gdy wpadamy do wychłodzonego domu najbardziej ratuje sytuację kominek. A jak ma jeszcze rozprowadzenie ciepła to w ogóle jest to nr jeden. Mam z podłogówką jeszcze jeden kłopot. Zadałem już to pytanie na "zwierzakach". Co zrobić, aby moje 14-letnie kudłate psisko nie męczyło się zimą w domu? Mam podobno wydzielić my strefę bez grzania, ale pomimo że jest w dobrej formie i pociągnie jeszcze trochę, nie będę przecież odcinał części domu. Aha, pochwalę się. Kredyt w Getinie dostaliśmy dzisiaj i nie wiem czemu, żona wcale się nie cieszy... Ehhh......

----------


## netbet

> Witam.
> Najbliższy czas pokaże jak podłogówka wyjdzie w kosztach . Oczywiście z dodatkowymi kaloryferami byłoby jeszcze drożej.
> pozdrawiam.


ile kosztuje dołożenie 20mb rury do klafiora??? 5 dych?? a wpięcie jego? dychę?
można szukać oszczędności...ale nie na poziomie "dziesiątek" a "setek"

----------


## netbet

> Dodam tylko, że gdy wpadamy do wychłodzonego domu najbardziej ratuje sytuację kominek. A jak ma jeszcze rozprowadzenie ciepła to w ogóle jest to nr jeden. Mam z podłogówką jeszcze jeden kłopot. Zadałem już to pytanie na "zwierzakach". Co zrobić, aby moje 14-letnie kudłate psisko nie męczyło się zimą w domu? Mam podobno wydzielić my strefę bez grzania, ale pomimo że jest w dobrej formie i pociągnie jeszcze trochę, nie będę przecież odcinał części domu. Aha, pochwalę się. Kredyt w Getinie dostaliśmy dzisiaj i nie wiem czemu, żona wcale się nie cieszy... Ehhh......


nie pomyslałem o zwierzach.... zakręć mu wiatrołap i połóż tam legowisko.... no chyba że śpi z wami .... ja tak miałem kiedyś ze zwierzem Dyrretorki... bestyja pchała się pod kołdrę... jaja były - obrońca_ "pani"_.....nie można bylo _"nic"_ zrobić  :big grin:

----------


## BasH

> ja tak miałem kiedyś ze zwierzem Dyrretorki... bestyja pchała się pod kołdrę... *jaja* były - obrońca_ "pani"_.....nie można bylo _"nic"_ zrobić


  :big grin:  A jakbyś zaczął "coś" robić to by ich nie było? Taki zawzięty zwierz?  :big grin:  LOL

----------


## tomraider

> Aha, pochwalę się. Kredyt w Getinie dostaliśmy dzisiaj i nie wiem czemu, żona wcale się nie cieszy... Ehhh......


Witam.
Compi wspomniał o kredycie. 
Ja mam 35 letniego kuzyna który ma dwóch synów 10 i 12 lat. Dwa lata temu wziął 250 tyś zł (we frankach) a odda 500tyś w ciągu 30 lat. Jak spłaci kredyt to będzie prawie emerytem i wtedy będzie mógł ewentualnie zarządzać swoją własnością i np. sprzedać dom i kasę podzielić na synów. Tylko po co? Oni już wtedy jako czterdziestolatkowie będą mieli np.dwudziestoletnie dzieci ( tradycja rodzinna) np.na studiach. Do czterdziestego roku życia synowie muszą gdzieś mieszkać wątpię że  z ojcem  . Tak czy srak biorąc kredyt rozwiązujemy tylko swój własny problem mieszkaniowy chyba jednak kosztem naszych dzieci, bo płacąc raty dużo sobie i dzieciom przez wiele lat odmówimy. Nie oceniam nikogo. Każdy sam decyduje czy budować ( brać kredyt jak brak gotówki) czy nie. Ja gdybym miał wziąć kredyt zrezygnowałbym z budowy, a działkę zapisał na córkę.
 Myślę że Twoja żona trochę podobnie myśli dlatego się nie za bardzo cieszy. To są , po za urokami , także i cienie budowania. Smutno zakończyłem.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## compi

E tam, nie uogólniaj. Nie wiem ile wziął Twój znajomy tej kapuchy. Ja biorę tyle ile mi potrzeba na wykończenie, ale nie siebie, a kwota w skali budowy domu jest niewielka.Chałupę świadomie stawiamy taką, aby nawet w momencie gdy pojawią się wnuki, miały gdzie się podziać. A rówieśnicy moich dzieci mają już pozakładane rodziny, więc...I teraz najlepsze. Kredyt bierzemy my, bo 21-latek w banku to tylko ewentualnie może tylko konto studenckie założyć, ale umowa jest prosta. Łapią zdolność(oficjalną, bo już potrafią zarobić na siebie) i kredyt z ratami przyjmują dzielnie na klatę. Jeśli tylko pojawi się na horyzoncie obawa, że mieszkanie w tym domu nie ma sensu, choćby ze względu na powierzchnię, damy radę się przenieść do czegoś mniejszego. Nie zanosi się na to bo działkę na której się budujemy mamy już ładnych parę lat i z niej korzystamy, a dzieciaki przepadają za tym miejscem. Będzie dobrze, nie zrzędź.

----------


## tomraider

> E tam, nie uogólniaj. Będzie dobrze, nie zrzędź.


Witam.
Compi piszesz do mnie tak jak bym moja żonę słuchał. 
Pewnie że będzie dobrze. Młodzież niech dorasta i poznaje prozę życia- raty do spłaty. Ja od piątej klasy podstawówki do końca studii w każde wakacje pracowałem, pierwsze Hi-Fi z Diory kompletowałem ze trzy lata. Jak miałem Jawę 350 to benzyna była na kartki. A zapach pierwszego auta, rodziców, fiacika 126p pamiętam do dziś he he. Stare dobre czasy. No i teraz wesoło zakończyłem.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tom Bor

ja również biorę kredyt i moja córka spłacała ich nie będzie, bo rodzice zarabiają.Do tego ma mieszkanie po babci, więc mieszkać ze starymi nie będzie musiała jak nie będzie chciała,więc myślę że każdy ma inna sytuację i nie można wszystkich jedną miarą. gratuluję że Ciebie to nieszczęście kredytowe ominęło i serdecznie pozdrawiam. 
compi - gratuluję Ci że masz odwagę spełniać swoje marzenia.

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Do przemyślenia :
Dżiś o instalacjach solarnych  inaczej.
Większość w komentach się zgodziła że dostępne w sklepach instalacje solarne  są b.drogie. Dlaczego? Bo:
- są trendi a moda zawsze jest droga , faktycznie dają CWU za darmochę
- są wielkie, muszą działać w zimie, stawiane na dachu są kłopotliwe
- zastosowano w nich zaawansowane technologie ( tech. pokryć  metalicznych , próżni itp.) 
- zastosowano w nich zaawansowane sterowanie
- ciepełko uzyskiwane powoli trzeba gromadzić w drogich buforach by móc naraz dużo szybko zużyć np. na prysznic.
- są estetyczne ( nie bez znaczenia) i jak kiedyś antena satelitarna już z daleka ,,potwierdzają ’’ status właścicieli domu.
A gdyby z tego częściowo zrezygnować i samoróbnie i bardzo tanio zrobić solar na np.2 miesiące w roku do grzania lub dogrzewania CWU. Myślę że NETbet w praktyce będziesz grzał CWU w lecie drogim prądem, więc przemyśl takie rozwiązanie.Może kiedyś po wybudowaniu domu znajdziesz na to czas. Wiem że już są opisane wątki o samoróbnych solarach ale ja opiszę jak mogłoby to być u Ciebie:
1. Przewidujemy zawory kulowe  i trójniki w rurach na wejściu wymiennika zasobnika CWU tak by w lecie trójnikiem włączyć się w zasilanie i  odciąć  za pompą  na powrocie kocioł . Wykorzystamy  pompę  CWU. Wpinamy ( skręcić śrubunkiem) rury solaru ( w części budynku stalowe) Na elewacji w niewielkiej plastykowej przyłącze na śrubunki + inne niż typowe gniazdko na np. 12V (z klapką).
2. Solar stoi pod okapem( gdzie nie pada deszcz) w lecie przy nasłonecznionej ścianie , w garażu w zimie (odłączony, nie działa). Przyłączony jest rurą pp z odcinkiem elastycznym ( ,,wężyk z karbowej nierdzewki’’).
3.W skrzynce ze sklejki tylną ścianę ocieplamy styropianem , potem grzejnik panelowy pomalowany na czarno, następnie aluminiowa żaluzja ( taka z okna) sterowana miarkownikiem ( nastawiony na np. 55 C, po przekroczeniu tem  opadnie skręcając żaluzje- przysłoni światło słońca) całość przykryta szkłem. Na pewno da się zrobić estetycznie. Na grzejniku np. przylgowy włącznik termiczny ( bimetaliczny) włączający po przekroczeniu 45C przekaźnik w kotłowni 12V ( bezpieczeństwo) uruchamiający pompę CWU. Solar ,,korzysta’’ z naczynia wzbiorczego i zaworu  bezpieczeństwa C.O.
Grzejnik ( ok.dwa m2)+miarkownik+żaluzja+ szyba+  z demobilu. Całość  lekko pochylona na stojaku.Jeżeli układ będzie miał tylko 50% sprawności to i tak się opłaca bo w słoneczny dzień ma my ok. 2 kW na każdy metr2.
Jeżeli się zainteresowałej narysuję schemat instalacji.
Pozdrawiam.
PS. wkrótce napiszę o bardzo tanim reku bez wentylatorów dla wentylacji grawitacyjnej, oraz jak skorzystać z faktu że w zimie mamy często i długo  poniżej 0 C. Ziarnko do ziarka a zbierze się miarka - jeżeli da się tanio to czemu nie?
pozdrawiam TOM BOR

----------


## netbet

osatnie przemyślenia n/t kotła...

....skoro można zejść z zapotrzebowaniem Cedryka z 11kW do powiedzmy 9 kW to po cholerę pakować się w kocioł 20 kW??

dlaczego* kotła nie dobiera się " na styk"* skoro jego moc maksymalna jest wykorzystywana no powiedzmy 20 - 30 dni w roku?  
ja u siebie widzę ze projektant poszalał i do maksymalnego zapotrzebowanie dobrał kocioł 25 kW... ??? po co??

  zdradźcie mi tajemnicę doboru kotła do zapotrzebowania.... bo skłaniam się do "dolniaka" max 17 kW....nawet 15 kW...
ile tej wody kocioł ma do ogrzania?? 800 mb pexa? w jednym mb pexa jest 150cm3 wody... czyli tak mniej więcej 120l wody...8 wiader? i to z mieszaniem ciepłego powrotu.....

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Już bylo powtarzam.
Ja wierzę że NETbet potrzebuje kotła 20kW nie z powodu OZC ale ze względu na wielkość wymiennika . Po tym jak ściągnie dmuchawę i założy miarkownik i po ,,zarośnięciu’’ popiołem i sadzą przez parę tygodni wymiennika jego kocioł faktycznie będzie miał mniej niż 15 kW. Obecnie producenci kotłów wolą dodawać potencjalnie niebezpieczne dmuchawy niż drogą stal kotłową na wymienniki, badanie mocy przeprowadzają na b.dobrym węglu i z idealnym kominem, jak zwykle w życiu bywa inaczej. To ile NETbet spali węgla : czy 5 ton czy 8 to zależy jaki węgiel kupi i jak będzie palił zanim się nauczy . Tak jak ja , czyli dziecię z wielkiej płyty, nie ma ,poza teorią, pojęcia jak wygląda przerośnięty( zatykanie rusztu i izolowanie –zaklejanie wymiennika) koksujący( spiekanie-zawieszanie się opału w dolniaku) węgiel, a może nawet skuszony ceną kupi jakiś import.
Trochę potrwa ,nie raz zagotuje swą instalacje, zanim nauczy się ekonomicznie palić. Ale koleś jest kumaty, więc z czasem i jak ociepli cedryka to na pewno zmniejszy ilość spalanego węgla. 
Praktyka życiowa, umiejętności i świadomość palącego , rodzaj opału decydują o spalaniu a dopiero później budowanie według wydumanych norm WT-2008.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## BasH

"Przerośnięcie" pieca przydaje się przy przygotowywaniu CWU - zapotrzebowanie domu na CO to jedno, a ciotka samozło pod prysznicem i dzieciok napełniający wannę to drugie. Blokersi - to nie blok, gdzie macie nieograniczoną ilość ciepłej wody. Podgrzanie jej w zasobniku do rozsądnej temperatury trwa chwilę - tym krótszą, im więcej nadwyżek mocy mamy na linii MOC KOTŁA minus BIEŻĄCE ZAPOTRZEBOWANIE NA CIEPŁO DOMU. 
BasH'palacz CO : )

----------


## tomraider

> osatnie przemyślenia n/t kotła...ile tej wody kocioł ma do ogrzania?? 800 mb pexa? w jednym mb pexa jest 150cm3 wody... czyli tak mniej więcej 120l wody...8 wiader? i to z mieszaniem ciepłego powrotu.....



Witam.
Woda w C.O jest tylko nośnikiem energii jej ilość nie ma większego znaczenia jeżeli rury będą dobrze zaizolowane , tak jak nie ma większego znaczenia długość łańcucha w rowerze dopóki sam łańcuch nie jest za ciężki, z powodu oporów przepływu wody lepiej jak rury są możliwie  krótkie   i proste, a wody jest zawsze dokładnie tyle ile wlejesz do instalacji ( do podłogówki dodaj wymiennik kocioła i CWU+zasobnikCWU+rury kotłowni+naczynie wzbiorcze).  Ważna jest energia jaką woda przenosi w funkcji czasu . Zasobnik CWU ( odseparowana woda pitna grzana wymiennikiem) to nic innego jak np. 140 L ogromny kaloryfer którym wprawdzie nie grzejemy pomieszczeń ( jak zasobnik jest ocieplony) ale obciążony cieplnie jest jeszcze bardziej niż kaloryfery bo co jakis czas pobieramy z niego wodę o tem.55 C  w zamian wpuszczając np.10 C .
To dlatego zapotrzebowanie ciepła na grzanie CWU jest zawsze większe  od tego do ogrzewania domu. O ile konstruktor mógł  wyliczyć OZC Twojego domu to zużycie CWU ,,wziął z orientacyjnej tabelki" a i tak nie wiedział ile osób Twojej rodziny ile zużyje ciepłej wody. Dlatego ,,na zapas"  się przewymiarowuje kotły w projektach.
O grzaniu CWU dobrze napisał BasH.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Yeti

Takie tu mundre dyskusje, że aż nie wypada przeszkadzać...  :wink: 
No to ja krótko:
Netbet - szczere gratulacje i podziw za upór i wytrwałość.
Pamiętam, jak spotkaliśmy się kiedyś na uckim zlocie i, będąc o krok przed tobą, próbowałem zwrócić twoją uwagę na to, że szkoda zdrowia na tą nierówną, samotną walkę z materią nieożywioną  :wink: 
No cóż uparciuchu, nie posłuchałeś mnie... więc... teraz masz prawo być dumnym z siebie, bo jesteś naprawdę WYJĄTKOWY
Teraz nie będę cię już namawiał :big grin: .
Trzymam kciuki, żebyś skończył, co zacząłeś.
 :bye:

----------


## netbet

dzieki Yeti.... aleśmy się nie widzieli.. ho ..ho...
powoli kończę...

...i...

jest 999, a teraz będzie 1000 ....tysiunc postów...gdzie? nie wiem.. o czym? o bele czym, ale stałem się.... :cool:

----------


## Yeti

> (...)jest 999, a teraz będzie 1000 ....tysiunc postów...gdzie? nie wiem.. o czym? o bele czym, ale stałem się....


 No tak, tu też prawieś mnie dogonił :big grin:

----------


## BasH

Co tak spokojnie w dzienniku - ani pomysłów, ani wpisów o lancerce - u mnie znów zaczął sypać śnieg. Ehhh... Tryb zimowy: ON

BasH'driftowiec : )

----------


## tomraider

> ...... naprawdę w rzeczywistości wyjdzie 50W/m2 czyli 8KW ......
> 
>  .....na każdych imieninach u cioci Zosi .....


Witam.
To jaką konkretnie moc kotła dolnego spalania zalecasz NETbetowi?
Już  wiadomo że NETbet zastosuje za kotłem dla podłogówki zawór czterodrożny+siłownik+sterownik  współpracujący z sterownikiem kotła  i tak przygotowaną wodę wyśle do rozdzielaczy . I co dalej ?, czy i jak  zalecasz sterować pętlami? 
Pozdrawiam.
PS. u  cioci Zosi miała być kaczka, z kaczki zrobił się zając , a z zająca przepyszny pasztet więc nie wyśmiewajmy ciotkę Zosię, ona też  umie zrobić coś dobrego.

----------


## netbet

> Witam.
> To jaką konkretnie moc kotła dolnego spalania zalecasz NETbetowi?
> .


...ja wam powiem... szukam kotła 17 kW ... celuje gdzies w granicach 2,2 koła z "automatyka" ....
za to znalazłem pex'a 16 wavina ... 2,10 mb... tanio?

----------


## netbet

> ...., ani wpisów o lancerce - u mnie znów zaczął sypać śnieg. Ehhh... Tryb zimowy: ON
> 
> BasH'driftowiec : )


...jak tych cholernych dziur nie zaczną łatać, to do wiosny całkiem wytrzepie zawieszenie ... amory dawno poszły się je!#$%.... cos sie [email protected]#$ z elektryką- zginął prąd w kabinie... 
szlag by trafił zimę.... i znowu pada...

----------


## tomraider

> ...ja wam powiem... szukam kotła 17 kW ...


Witam.
Jak i ile pętli podłogówki ( na parterze i na piętrze)  zamierzasz sterować w obrębie rozdzielaczy?
Czy wiesz jaki kupisz 4D+siłownik+sterownik ? 
pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

ręcznie?? raz je ustawić i już.... a jak będę kiedyś bogaty.... to cos wykombinuję... jakies pokojówki ( te na ścianach a nie z miotełkami :big grin:  )

----------


## tomraider

> ręcznie?? raz je ustawić i już.... a jak będę kiedyś bogaty.... to cos wykombinuję... jakies pokojówki ( te na ścianach a nie z miotełkami )


Witam.
Ręcznie raz ustawić i już , tak  to faktycznie tanie rozwiązanie, sam  nie wpadłem na takie, bo może za mało interesuję się podłogówkami . Ok , więcej pytań nie mam.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## compi

Jeśli masz pod ręką kabelek 0,5 3-4 żyłowy  to na wszelki wypadek dociągnij teraz do puszek z włącznikami w pomieszczeniach z oddzielnymi pętlami, a drugi koniec daj z zapasem do rozdzielacza.  A jak kiedyś będziesz bogaty to siekniesz po skosie małym wiertłem otwór obok tegoż właśnie włącznika i zamontujesz sterownik, a na rozdzielaczu siłowniki. Resztę dopytaj u szpeców, np. co z zasilaniem tego sterowania. Ja mam rozdzielacz w kotłowni to i mam tam prund, Panie Dzieju.

----------


## tomraider

Witam. 
NETbet  w kominach masz kanały grawitacyjnej wentylacji wywiewnej a jak będzie realizowany nawiew? 
pozdrawiam
ps.jakoś  nawiewników w oknach nie widać.

----------


## netbet

> akoś  nawiewników w oknach nie widać.


..bo ich nie ma...jest problemem uchylić okno?... dla mnie nie....poza tym cześć powietrza "dostarczanego" zrealizuje rura doprowadzająca wiatr pod kominek...


oj tam... czepiasz się....nie mam mechanicznej, bo mi się nie chciało...bo kasy było mało.. bo znuff nie chciało mi się odrobić lekcji.  :cool: .. bo jestem ignorantem... :cool: 
mam inny problem.. . szukam dobrego kotła... wiesz z jakim spalaniem...( jak podjadę ?? kiedy?? do Majkiego i Tinka.. będę pewnie mądrzejszy... )

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Jak będziesz u Tinka to sprawdź porady  Last Rico o dolniakach:

,,Dobry kocioł dolnego spalania powinien mieć przede wszystkim trwały ceramiczny "palnik".
Komorę załadowczą szerszą u dołu i węższą u góry aby nie dochodziło do klinowania się opału.
Bezwzględnie musi być zaopatrzony w ruchomy ruszt pozwalający na czyszczenie w czasie ruchu,
Kocioł dolnego spalania powinien mieć regulację dla trzech osobnych kierunków napowietrzania.
Aby nie było kłopotów z dymieniem podczas rozpalania, kocioł musi być zaopatrzony w tzw. bypas
czyli konstrukcyjne obejście – skrócenie drogi dla spalin. Uruchamia się to ręcznie dźwignią.
No i rzecz ostatnia, lepiej gdy komora zasypowa jest "chuda" i wysoka niż pękata ale niska,,

Zapytaj jak redukuje moc swojego 25kW dolniaka w okresach przejściowych i czy da się w nich przy np.+ 10 na zewnątrz (mały pobór ciepła)  zaworem 4d (ustawionym na min) namieszać np. 28C. czyli nie przegrzewać pomieszczeń bez dobrej wentylacji. Sam jestem ciekawy.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## BasH

> ps.jakoś  nawiewników w oknach nie widać.


 Z nawiewników zrezygnowałem widząc na żywo jak to wygląda i działa - potrafiły przy dużej wilgotności powietrza, słabym grzaniu i niskiej temperaturze powietrza na zewnątrz konkretnie zarosić kapiąc wodą a nawet zamarznąć :O
Obecnie w "starym" domu mam w oknach powycinane fragmenty (krótkie) uszczelek w górnej części ramy - zewnętrzne i wewnętrzne wycięcie jest przesunięte względem siebie. Nie zawsze pamięta się o otwarciu lub mikrowentylacji, a dzięki wycięciom infiltracja zawsze jest. Przesunięcie wycięć eliminuje wwiewanie wiatru i hałasu.

----------


## TINEK

> Witam.
> Jak będziesz u Tinka to sprawdź porady  Last Rico o dolniakach:
> 
> ,,Dobry kocioł dolnego spalania powinien mieć przede wszystkim trwały ceramiczny "palnik".
> Komorę załadowczą szerszą u dołu i węższą u góry aby nie dochodziło do klinowania się opału.
> Bezwzględnie musi być zaopatrzony w ruchomy ruszt pozwalający na czyszczenie w czasie ruchu,
> Kocioł dolnego spalania powinien mieć regulację dla trzech osobnych kierunków napowietrzania.
> Aby nie było kłopotów z dymieniem podczas rozpalania, kocioł musi być zaopatrzony w tzw. bypas
> czyli konstrukcyjne obejście – skrócenie drogi dla spalin. Uruchamia się to ręcznie dźwignią.
> ...


Witam
Wywołany Tinek coś tam napisze
Kocioł nie posiada ceramicznego "palnika", szukałem i nie znalazłem takiego,
komora nie jest u góry szersza, ale nigdy nie było problemu z zawieszaniem opału, po latach palenia przekonałem ojca (który jest właścicielem onego kocioła i w związku z tym nie do wszystkich rozwiązań mi się udaje go przekonać) do kupowania opału najlepszego gatunku, musiał się parę razy przekonać, ale już wie, że tak trzeba, aby nie było problemów z paleniem,
nie ma ruchomego rusztu, haczykiem się przegarnia (podczas palenia) bez problemu, co nie oznacza, że twierdzę iż tak jest lepiej
Ma tzw bajpas do rozpalania (poprzedni kocioł nie miał i problemu z dymieniem nie było)
Komora zasypowa jest wyższa niż szersza
W okresie jak jest + 10 na zewnątrz, kocioł ma ustawione 48*C i miarownik tak trzyma, otwiera się rzadko, ale nie ma problemu że gaśnie, ale jest problem, że czasem jest za ciepło (tu wychodzi oszczędność inwestora, a mówiłem że trzeba zawór 4D zainstalować, ale jak pisałem wcześniej nie na wszystko mam wpływ)

tomraider, prosił aby Netbet sprawdził to jak będzie u Tinka. 
Tinek się wyrwał i sam odpowiedział, co nie oznacza, że zaproszenie jest nieaktualne, 
Tinek zaprasza każdego (na kawę też  :wink:  )

pozdrawiam

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Szkoda że Twój tata nie ma 4d. Zejście z temperaturą kotła dolniaka poniżej np.45 C jest nie takie proste ( obawa o gaśnięcie czy smołowanie kotła czy zarastanie sadzą komina), opał musi być dobrej jakości a kocioł i komin dobrze dobrane i szczelne oraz palacz doświadczony. Niestety przy niskim poborze ciepła przez podłogówkę ma ona na powrocie za wysoką temperaturę i 4d nie ma ( odpowiednio schłodzonej wody z powrotu )z czym skutecznie mieszać gorącą wodę z zasilania. Z tego powodu wymyślono ogranicznik- zawór RTL na powrocie. Jak woda o temp np. 35 C doleci do RTL ( nastawiony na np.28 C) to ten się zamknie i ,,przyczyma ją w podłodze’’ aż się schłodzi do 28 C ,niestety praktycznie RTL stosujemy do podłogówki o powierzchni 15m2 a ich stosowanie jeszcze bardziej zwiększa ( już dużą)bezwładność układu. ,,Przyczymywaną’’ w podłodze za ciepłą wodę ( by grzała równo całą powierzchnię) najlepiej pogonić pompą (+ zawory przełączające na krótki obieg rozdzielacza)  zamontowaną na rozdzielaczu. Pokoje ,,poludniowe’’ będą  zawsze cieplejsze od ,,północnych’’ ,więc dobrze by sterować osobno itd.,itd.,itd.
Idea tanio sterowanej podłogówki jak najbardziej się sprawdza w zimie, w okresach przejściowych dla domów grzanych glównie podłogówką ……. sam NETbet zobaczysz i poczujesz . Ale nie martw się , tak jak z głodu jeszcze nikt się nie ze..rał tak i z nadmiaru ciepła jeszcze nikt nie zamarzł. Będzie dobrze.

Pozdrawiam.

PS1. Tinek dzięki za komentaż i zaproszenie na kawę. Uważam że nic bardziej nie przekona NETbeta niż samemu dotknąć, spróbować się je i z czym , i tylko u praktyka. FM tylko może ,,podpowiedzieć ’’ o co pytać.

Ps2 BasH ja też (realia wielkiej płyty) mam wycięte 2cm uszczelki (które zawsze można w mrozy wcisnąć z powrotem w ramę) , nie pisałem o takim rozwiązaniu bo zwiększa k ramy okna ( dopiero by było pisanie o ,,psuciu’’ OZC budynku).

----------


## BasH

> Ps2 BasH ja też (realia wielkiej płyty) mam wycięte 2cm uszczelki (które zawsze można w mrozy wcisnąć z powrotem w ramę) , nie pisałem o takim rozwiązaniu bo zwiększa k ramy okna ( dopiero by było pisanie o ,,psuciu’’ OZC budynku).


Nie dajmy się zwariować. Parametry parametrami, a nie mając rekuperacji trzeba jakoś doprowadzić powietrze do budynku. Po wymianie okien z drewna na PVC zauważalne był pewien, może nie zaduch, ale inne powietrze wewnątrz domu i spory spadek ilości spalanego opału. Po wycięciu fragmentów uszczelek poprawiła się wentylacja a ilość zużywanego opału jakoś drastycznie się nie zmieniła. I tak mam nawyk porządnego, szybkiego wietrzenia pomieszczeń przeciągami rano i wieczorem, więc ściany się wychładzają. Ilość spalanych (speszlali for tomraider  :wink:  ) megagramów opału też zadawala.

----------


## compi

Netbet, możesz podesłać namiary na tego pexa? Cena chyba bardzo fajna?

----------


## BasH

Pewnie nie do końca pex, tylko pex/al/pert. Co w ogóle sądzicie o powłoce w percie?

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Poruszyliśmy problem wentylacji i rekuperacji ogrzanego powietrza. Dlaczego systemy rekuperacji  są drogie?
Bo:
1.Zakładamy szybką wymianę powietrza PRZEZ CAŁY ROK  na jakimś tam ( obliczonym) poziomie, wymuszony ( WM) nawiew i wywiew drogimi wentylatorami trzeba równoważyć ( ciśnienia)  drogim układem sterującym ich pracą ( regulacja nap.zas.went. np.falownikami) 
2. Chcemy odzyskać ciepło z wszystkich pomieszczeń ( koszt długich ocieplanych rur) przy pomocy niewielkiego gabarytami drogiego rekuparatora  który ze względu na pk1( szybka wymiana –szybki przepływ) musi mieć dużą powierzchnię (wielowarstwową -wiele cienkich naprzemiennych warstw wymiany) i niestety ,,lubi zamarzać’’ więc trzeba go czasem podgrzewać na wlocie. 
3. System wyposaża się w filtry powietrza i układ odprowadzania wody  wykroplonej w ciepłych rurach z wilgoci.
4. Po zimie potrzeba by-pass , klapa-przełącznik odcinający wymiennik ,ułatwia to przepływ powietrza.
A gdyby tak z części przedstawionych zalet zrezygnować i  wykorzystać tylko w zimie gdy mamy wentylację grawitacyjną ( zazwyczaj parę razy większą niż trzeba), odzyskiwać ciepło bardzo powoli ( bez WM) osobnymi np. trzema małymi prostymi i samoróbnie zrobionymi tanimi wymiennikami TYLKO  z salonu  i   sypialni i/lub pokoi na piętrze. Potrzebny będzie tylko nawiew do tych pomieszczeń ( wstępnie podgrzanie zimnego powietrza czyni je mniej upierdliwym i daje niewielkie ale zawsze zyski w ogrzewaniu) lub do DGP kominka. Powietrze z kuchni i łazienek  po prostu wentylowane jak dotąd, kratką i wentylatorem czy okapem. Ze względu na większy przekrój wymiennika ( wolny przepływ grawitacyjny - dłuższy czas przepływu przez wymiennik i małe opory przepływu) nie trzeba antyzamrażaczy, by-pass’u  i  wentylacji mechanicznej i równoważenia ciśnień i systemu sterowania ale musimy zrezygnować z filtrów powietrza . Taki system po prostu tanio ulepsza wentylację grawitacyjną, w lecie nie działa i stosujemy jak dotąd wietrzenie nawiewnikami i/lub uchyłami w oknach. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jarek.P

I to jest cała Twoja rozdzielnia??? Chły chły chły  :wink: 

A tak bardziej merytorycznie - ta rura kanalizacyjna w kuchni długawa trochę, pomyśl o założeniu na jej końcu napowietrzacza, już normalnie w szafce pod zlewem, czy co tam będzie na końcu, inaczej może ci bulgotać przy spływie większych ilości wody i wodę z syfonu wyciągać, wynikiem będą wonie mało kuchenne roznoszące się w kuchni.

J.

----------


## netbet

> I to jest cała Twoja rozdzielnia??? Chły chły chły 
> 
> J.


no... to cała moja rozdzielnia... budowlana.

siem nie śmiej... mało u nas kabli będzie... nie będzie "gwiazdek" , a całośc ma byc pospinana max prosto i oszczędnie, dlatego np. jedno z gniazdek w kuchni będzie spięte z holem... szkoda na nie kłaść extra 10m kabelka.....i takiem tam...  :cool:

----------


## BasH

> no... to cała moja rozdzielnia... budowlana


... budowlana - czyli docelowo będzie ... jaka? ilumodułowa? Ja staram się zmieścić w 72 modułach z malutką rezerwą...

----------


## netbet

nie mam zboczeń n/t elektryki.... wydaje mi się że 3 x 18 styknie.. :big grin: 

proszę się nie rozpisywać na temat ile miejsca zajmuje to i śmo...  w bloku mam trzy 3 bezpieczniki i wszystko bangla...
im układ bardziej skomplikowany - tym bardziej zawodny....

----------


## BasH

Nie no spoko mistrzu - tak tylko pytam  :smile:

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
NETbet napisałeś że masz słonia w karafce, a cacko z dziurką też masz? a jadłeś kiedyś na budowie sznekę z glancą do kawy? he,he  :wink: 
pozdrawiam.

----------


## arturromarr

> nie mam zboczeń n/t elektryki.... wydaje mi się że 3 x 18 styknie..
> 
> proszę się nie rozpisywać na temat ile miejsca zajmuje to i śmo...  w bloku mam trzy 3 bezpieczniki i wszystko bangla...
> im układ bardziej skomplikowany - tym bardziej zawodny....


Masz rację, obserwuje się ostatnio jakąś tendencje elektryków do puszczania każdego przewodu na osobnej S-ce, co jest idiotyzmem.
Bezpieczniki można grupować. Ważne, żeby elektryk zrobił bilans mocy na galęziach i dobrał prądy by nie przeciążyć kabli. Sąsiad ma rozdzilnie jak na łodzi podwodnej i co z tego, jak miał dwa razy zwarcie to itak "strzeliły zabezpieczenia przy drodze i musiał się włamywać do skrzynki z licznikiem.
Ja mam dwie różnicówki, bo mi poradzili, żeby na mokre pomieszczenia dać osobną bo tam częściej wyskakuje, ale nie wiem czy trzeba było bo jak do tej pory nie zdarzyło się jej.
Ważne ,żeby zostawić miejsce na zabezpieczenie przed wyładowaniami, i chyba przy ich zastosowaniu powinien być uziom do gruntu podciągnięty. U kogoś w rodzinie trafił w dom piorun, poleciał cały sprzęt RTV, firma ubezpieczeniow nic za to nie wypłaciła bo nie było tych zabezpieczeń.
Co do pieca to warto przeczytać wątek:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ennego/page217
Jest długi, ale jest sporo informacji o górniakach i dolniakach, świetna lektura na zimowe wieczory.
Ja mam zwykły piec górnego spalania bez podajnika i coraz bardziej przymierzam się do bufora. Miał być od początku więc nawet kupiłem przewymiarowany piec, ale jak zwykle brakło kasy.
Teraz marzę o jakimś wolnym dniu raz na jakiś czas w mej ciężkiej pracy palacza kotłowego więc temat wrócił.

----------


## netbet

> a jadłeś kiedyś na budowie sznekę z glancą do kawy? he,he 
> pozdrawiam.


..za drożdżówkami niespecjalnie przepadam....

----------


## tomraider

> ......obserwuje się ostatnio jakąś tendencje elektryków do puszczania każdego przewodu na osobnej S-ce, co jest idiotyzmem.
> ..... Sąsiad ma rozdzilnie jak na łodzi podwodnej i co z tego, jak miał dwa razy zwarcie to itak "strzeliły zabezpieczenia przy drodze i musiał się włamywać do skrzynki z licznikiem.


Witam.
Mam znajomego instalatora , prowadzi firmę ,zatrudnia ludzi, robią  kompleksowo wszystkie instalacje. Podczas rozmów z nim wyjaśnił mi bardzo prostą ekonomiczna zasadę, jak wygra przetarg ( określony zakres prac  za wylicytowaną stawkę)  to kupują i montują najtańsze jak się da elementy instalacji . Na prywatnych inwestycjach jest dokładnie odwrotnie. Żeby ,,zachęcić’’ małego klienta – inwestora z domku jednorodzinnego proponuje się bardzo tanią robociznę ALE przy zgodzie inwestora na fakt że to  firma instalacyjna dostarczy ( sama kupi i odsprzeda inwestorowi ) elementy instalacji. I to właśnie na rabatach w hurtowniach lub bonusach od producentów mają właściwy zarobek. Wtedy często ,by zwiększyć swoje zyski, następuje ,,ulepszanie, rozbudowywanie ,dodatkowe zabezpieczanie” zawsze więcej niż zakłada projekt. Stąd dodatkowe rury, pompy, obwody, itp.,itp.  Instalatorzy zarabiają na odsprzedaży części  na instalację sugerując że mają dobre na nie ceny i taniej nie da się kupić ( może być to prawdą, ale raczej rzadko).Nie widzę w takim ,,marketingu’’ nic niezwykłego, takie realia dzisiejszych czasów dlatego zawsze twierdze że ,,wiedza i informacja to czysty pieniądz’’.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## SSN774

> ...i. I to właśnie na rabatach w hurtowniach lub bonusach od producentów mają właściwy zarobek. Wtedy często ,by zwiększyć swoje zyski, następuje ,,ulepszanie, rozbudowywanie ,dodatkowe zabezpieczanie” zawsze więcej niż zakłada projekt. Stąd dodatkowe rury, pompy, obwody, itp.,itp.  Instalatorzy zarabiają na odsprzedaży części  na instalację sugerując że mają dobre na nie ceny i taniej nie da się kupić ( może być to prawdą, ale raczej rzadko)....


Sam jak już pewnie pisałem stoję przed wymianą pieca, a co za tym idzie, na szczęście już po, wertowaniu tematów na forach itp. Hydraulik wybrany z polecanych na forum, zaproponował włoskiego Immergasa, sam ma w domu takowy - sprawdziłem, cena konkurencyjna - sklepowa 3500zł, oczywiście nie da się taniej  :big grin:  jak zapewniał sprzedawca - "pewnie jakiś z demontażu albo poserwisowy, bo cena jest poniżej ceny zakupu" - "pie....lenie" na necie znalazłem po 2800 i to nie tylko w jednym ze sklepów  :smile: 
Marketing robi swoje, a już na pewno uznanych marek. Viessmann w Łodzi, salon na Kilińskiego to "jakaś" pomyłka, sprzedawca przyszedł z "cykniętym" instalatorem na wizję, to po 3 tygodniach jak się z nim spotkałem to nie miał konkretnej wyceny, tylko z głowy myślał  :big grin:  zaje.... są. Fakt, że cena podobna do ceny wybranego hydraulika, ale ten fachowo wszystko opisał, pokazał co i jak, a nie rzucał słowa "to tutaj będzie', "to tak" - nic nie tłumacząc.Ceny na podzespoły są nie rzadko niższe kupując samemu niż ceny instalatora, wystarczy troszkę poszukać i coś się zaoszczędzi. 

Tych znajomych "instalatorów" to miałem w domu podczas remontu, sufity obniżone ale nie wypełnione watą i przy wiatrach świszczy, wyje, skrzypi... Szkoda gadać

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
,,Wiedza i informacja to czysty pieniądz’’najlepiej połączyć z  ,, pańskie oko konia tuczy’’ przykład na mojej budowie? Zalewanie ław, opcja A 10m3 z dwóch gruch + pompa (za pompę od godziny 2hx600zł =1200zł wersja optymistyczna bywa drożej )  ,opcja B 6m3 z gruchy z taśmociągiem (za taśmę od kubika  6x60  zł bez limitu czasu, lany tył + boki) + 4 m3 ze zwykłej gruchy ( lany front po prostu rynną trzeba było trochę przegarniać łopatą ale nie tak znowu dużo , kierowca marudził  bo musiał  np. 3 razy przestawić gruchę  co ja miałem akurat w dupie) . Byłem sam jeden i zajęło mi to jakieś 4-5 godzin z zatarciem góry włącznie .Zostało w kieszeni 840 zł. Dało się tak bo budynek jest  prostokątem ok. 7,5x14 m .Oczywiście wieczorem byłem ,,zrąbany'' jak koń po westernie i potrzebny był browar i maści na plecy. Się chce, to można. 
Zawsze warto pytać na FM i szukać w necie by w rozmowie z wykonawcą uświadomić ( choć przynajmniej zrobić takie wrażenie) mu że wiemy, rozumiemy i znamy temat i ceny. Najgorsze co można powiedzieć to: ,,rób pan jak uważasz, ja tam się na tym nie znam , dobrze zapłacę i ma być dobrze ‘’  bo jak nie trafimy na uczciwego fachowca (a takich nadal jest wielu, tylko jak ich znaleźć?) to strzeliliśmy sobie w kolano. 
Pozdrawiam.
PS. sorry NETbet że napisałem o swojej budowie (wolałbym pisać o moich instalacjach C.O ale sam mam dopiero stan zero) , chcę pokazać że pozytywnie kombinując można dużo zaoszczędzić nie tracąc wcale na jakości  tak jak Ty  to robisz na swojej budowie i pokazujesz w dzienniku co jest tylko zachętą dla mnie do dalszego samoróbnego budowania domu.

----------


## BasH

Podobnie jak w elektryce - gadałem ze znajomymi elektrykami B16-tki legranda - dyszka za sztukę to już niewiadomo jaka okazja. A nie trzeba szukać daleko, bo na alle... bez problemu poniżej 8 PLN brutto sztuka... Podobnie z resztą osprzętu.

----------


## netbet

> Za
> PS. sorry NETbet że napisałem o swojej budowie (wolałbym pisać o moich instalacjach C.O ale sam mam dopiero stan zero) , chcę pokazać że pozytywnie kombinując można dużo zaoszczędzić nie tracąc wcale na jakości  tak jak Ty  to robisz na swojej budowie i pokazujesz w dzienniku co jest tylko zachętą dla mnie do dalszego samoróbnego budowania domu.


niee..no.. luzzz... 
czekajta jak wam pokarzę jak za 2- 3 tysie zrobić wypasione meble do kuchni....takie jak w _"studio"_ za 15 kafli... :big grin: 

ale to prawda... na budowie brak wiedzy KOSZTUJE, a "jelenia" szuka większość wykonawców...

----------


## tomraider

> "jelenia" szuka większość wykonawców...


Witam.
Czy to aluzja do Jeleniej Góry ?  :wink:   a czemu nie leszcza do złowienia ? albo owcy do strzyżenia? cytryny do wyciśnięcia ?  dojków do wydojenia? 
pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

..albo "klienta" do wydymania... wszytko jedno....

od "jelenia" do Jeleniej... jest daleko... nawet bardzo...
zerknąłem..... sorry... nie było aluzji...

----------


## BasH

Net - nic dziś nie robiłeś? Normalnie zaglądam tu jak na onet... Szukając newsów : )

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Nie noo luuzzz. 
Trzeba jeszcze napisać co to jest  twz. złoty strzał .Technika marketingowa szeroko stosowana ostatnimi laty do czasu jak nadszedł kryzys i się zesrało naciąganie w budownictwie.
Na przykład ekipa dekarzy ma zaklepaną zaliczkami robotę na pół roku do przodu a nowy klient ,,na siłę’’ chce wynegocjować szybszy termin. Jeśli wiadomo że klient nie poczeka pół roku i wcześniej na pewno znajdzie kogoś innego ( więc go nie szkoda)  wtedy   pada ,,złoty strzał’’ czyli propozycja ceny normalnie nie do przyjęcia ( np. 100% drożej)  a nuż się uda? Jak nie to nic straconego. Jak tak to oddaje się najsłabszemu klientowi (najmniej pyskatemu z najtańszym dachem) zaliczkę,  zmienia kolejkę wstawiając nowego i na jednej robocie zarabia się podwójnie. 
Pamiętajmy że każdy z nas o 16 po robocie z pracobiorcy staje się  pracodawcą ( kupując cokolwiek) i  o ile nas w pracy cisną i wyzyskują to dziwnie budując dom jesteśmy bardzo łaskawi i pobłażliwi dla ,, naszych pracowników’’. Takie czasy, ponieważ mam słabe serce i pewnie już pierwszy zawał ,na widok spartaczonej roboty na mojej budowie, by mnie zabił to buduję samoróbnie jak szefuńcio NETbet i inne samoroby.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## slvk

Witam Wszystkich!
Bardzo uważnie "przysłuchuję" się dyskusji w temacie co. I mam taką sugestię dla Net'beta. Chodzi o wybór systemu co. Otóż kryterium "100% taniość" wg mnie nie zawsze jest słuszna. Założenia przyjęte na dzień dzisiejszy są dobre na dzień dzisiejszy ale czasem w niedalekiej przyszłości nie bardzo pasują. Ale co w przyszłości? Czas biegnie nieubłaganie i przybywa nam lat. Po pierwszym zachwycie tanim ogrzewaniem, euforią bycia w swoim domu, przychodzi czas ciężkiej i niewdzięcznej pracy palacza kotłowego. Noszenia węgla, drzewa, rozpalania kotła itp. W końcu po to budujemy swoje domy aby było nam lepiej. Może warto zainwestować w inny rodzaj paliwa i kotła (wiem, że u Net'beta nie ma GZ) aby "na starość" było lżej? A zaoszczędzić w innym miejscu? Na innych robotach?  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## BasH

Przez najbliższe przynajmniej 20 lat, jeśli ciotka samozło, koza albo cedryk nie wezmą go bardziej w obroty to wyeksploatowanie mu nie grozi. A za 20 lat najwyżej zmieni źródło ogrzewania.

----------


## tomraider

> .....aby "na starość" było lżej......



Witam.
Ciężka niewdzięczna praca palacza kotłowego ? He,he. To miałoby przestraszyć czy zniechęcić NETbeta? Chyba do końca życia nie wrzuci do kotła tyle szufli węgla co piachu w fundamenty i nie wywiezie tyle taczek popiołu z kotłowni co namieszał ręcznie zaprawy do murowania. No może by się chłop trochę zmartwił jakby  np. za 30 lat okazało się że każdy   musi mieć w domu własną mini kotłownię termo-jądrową  , ale pewnie ją też by zrobił sam: przecież  termos i jądra już ma. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## amstrong89

za 20 lat to wymyślą inne metody wykorzystywania energii odnawialnej albo ulepszą istniejące. Takie instalacje będą może bardziej powszechne i tańsze. A gaz?I tak bym nie polecał. Za 20 lat to kocioł wykorkuje i będzie można zainwestować w coś lepszego. Póki masz siły to można zaoszczędzić na coś ekstra. Można liczyć że pociągną rurkę z gazem koło Netbeta. To tak jak z kupieniem wiertarki. Możesz kupić Bosch professional albo makita. Rożnica w cenie i w jakości. A jak ci makita padnie po 3 miesiącach dadzą ci nowszą na gwarancji a jak po 2 latach to i tak ci wyjdzie taniej kupić drugą nóweczkę  z np CASTO. A bosch?- nie zawsze niezawodny i serwis jest do d..py (własne doświadczenia)

----------


## Inż.

Co do mozliwości zastosowanie innego źródła ciepła u Netbeta, pytam sie po co...
"W końcu po to budujemy swoje domy aby było nam lepiej."
Kolega slvk chyba sie trochę pomylił...
Dom buduje sie po to żeby być wolnym, nie zależnym, żeby być na swoim,
bo jak chcemy żeby było nam lepiej, to trzeba mieszkać w bloku, gdzie wszystko jest tylko płacisz i masz....

Jeśli kolega nigdy nie palił w piecu na potrzeby domku, to rozumiem,
że rysuje się wizja okopconego, odymionego, brudnego człeka,
który co rusz lata do kotłowni i podkłada...
Ale rzeczywistość jest inna, zwłaszcza jak wie się jak pali,
że się pali dobrze i dobrym paliwkiem, i jak ma się kotłownię dostępna od środka
i nie trzeba wychodzić na sierczysty mróz....
W zimę człowiek siedzi w domku, i ogólnie nie za dużo jest zajęć do zrobienia...
więc, żeby nie zgnić i obrosnąć, palenie w piecu to wspaniała zabawa...

Po za tym Netbet, ma małego smyka, który będzie właśnie na etepie: "ciekawe jak się pali"...
Weźmie małego do kotłowni i bezpiecznie pokaże jak się pali, i wyczerpie ciekawość...
Żeby mały po kątach nie sprawdzał jak to jest...

Po za tym u Netbeta, nie da się oszczędzić na pozostałych składnikach budowy,
chyba, że mówimy o tym żeby ich nie robić...
Z tendencji jakie widzę na rynku to coś czuję, że jeszcze się w polsce z węglem przeprosimy :smile: 
A odnawialne źródła indywidualne stracą na popularności... 
Pożyjemy - zobaczymy

----------


## netbet

... z odnawialnych źródeł, takich za zupełną darmochę ...do których "chyba" bym sie przyzwyczaił... to ... skrzynka piwa... :big grin: 

inne to dla mnie wywalona kasa... solary? PC? ee.... nie chce, nie umiem, nie znam sie...

----------


## netbet

> Dom buduje sie po to żeby być wolnym, nie zależnym, żeby być na swoim,
> bo jak chcemy żeby było nam lepiej, to trzeba mieszkać w bloku, gdzie wszystko jest tylko płacisz i masz....
> 
> W zimę człowiek siedzi w domku, i ogólnie nie za dużo jest zajęć do zrobienia...
> więc, żeby nie zgnić i obrosnąć, palenie w piecu to wspaniała zabawa...


...no ja to jeszcze buduje, bo jest to najtańsze rozwiązanie problemu mieszkaniowego... 
w moim przypadku budowa domu jest tańsza niż zakup mieszkania..  ... jakiego mieszkania?? 50m2? ... żart...

teraz mieszkam w bloku...i nie jest fajnie.... ciasne pokoje.... ciasna kuchnia, ciasna łazienka... a za wszystko buli sie kupe kasy...
dom... duże pokoje, duża kuchnia itp. ...i nawet jak przyjdzie mi bulić za to wszytko z połowę tego co teraz miesięcznie, albo nawet tyle samo ( czyli miesięcznie musiałbym spalić tonę wegla i dogrzewać się czajnikiem elektrycznym , wszędzie miałbym żarówki 75 w , a szambiarka przyjeżdzałaby co tydzień ... ) ... to i tak jest to o niebo lepsze rozwiązanie od bloku...

.... czy palenie codzienne i dokładanie do piece jest uciązliwe? nie wiem... ale chce sie przekonać... jak się okaże że to nie dla mnie - wytnę dolniaka i za dwa- trzy lata wstawię cos innego... dołoże powiedzmy do interesu z 5 koła i po zawodach...czyli miesięcznie mój błąd będzie mnie kosztował 208 zł... zniesę to.

... czasem to dobrze jest sobie zdrowo potyrać... poodśnieżac ... węgla przynieść .... pogonić kota sąsiada...trawnik opierdzielic kosiarą...

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## tomraider

> ....Z tendencji jakie widzę na rynku to coś czuję, że jeszcze się w polsce z węglem przeprosimy..


Witam.
Też uważam że się w Polsce przeprosimy z węglem. Kotły z podajnikiem są tego dowodem , niestety mają one pięte archilesową ,jest nią konieczność stosowania specyficznego paliwa o danej granulacji ( groszek) a co trudniejsze do uzyskania o określonej spiekalności ( w większości kopaln wydobywa się węgiel mający tendencję do spiekania się)  ,jest go mało na rynku ( coraz częściej będzie z importu)  i zwyczajnie drożeje z roku na rok.
Węglowym paliwem przyszłości w Polsce będzie MIAŁ , już dziś stosowany. Dlaczego? Bo około 80% urobku kopalń to miał. Ponieważ używają go wielcy odbiorcy czyli elektrownie i energociepłownie jego cena ma największą szansę  być stabilna w czasie.  Dlaczego więc nie zdobywa rynku wypierając ,,resztę’’?
Bo cena ,,reszty ’’ jest na razie jeszcze do przełknięcia a miał luzem to syf i pył transporcie, magazynowaniu i przy napełnianiu zasobnika kotła z podajnikiem w kotłowni. Być może że sytuacja taka diametralnie się zmieni jak zacznie się czysta i inteligentna konfekcja miału czyli  jak ktoś wymyśli np. 10kg ( jakiś a la papierowy) czysty worek z miałem  który wrzucony do zasobnika i po zamknięciu pokrywy ( np. pod wpływem mikrofal czy ultradźwięków – jakoś tanio i bezpiecznie )  sam się rozpadnie  uwalniając  miał a jego resztki ekologicznie spalą się razem z miałem w kotle.
Pozdrawiam.
ps. Gdyby jednak i miał drożał bez opamiętania to jedyną tanią i trudną w Polsce do opodatkowania i konrolowania cen będą ,,królowe szarej strefy''  owies i brzozy energetyczne.

----------


## slvk

Witam,
Broń Boże nie chcę nikogo zmuszać do porzucenia swoich koncepcji domu. Ale patrząc na temat z punktu mojego zharatanego kręgosłpa noszenie "wungla" to żadna przyjemność. 
I pozwolę sobie nie zgodzić się z kolegą "inż". Ja buduję dom żeby mnie i moim bliskim było lepiej. Lepiej pod względem komfortu mieszkania, przestrzeni, miejsca do parkowania. Widocznie mamy diametralnie różne doświadczenia z mieszkania w bloku. Ale być może kolega mieszkał w eleganckim osiedlu otoczonym murkiem, z ochroniarzami i kamerkami. Gdzie płacił i wymagał. Poza tym, jeżeli można sobie ułatwić życie to dlaczego nie?

----------


## tomraider

> Ja buduję dom żeby mnie i moim bliskim było lepiej. Lepiej pod względem komfortu mieszkania, przestrzeni, miejsca do parkowania.


Witam.
Po za tanim rozwiązaniem problemu mieszkaniowego itp.,itp. własny dom to dla mnie przede wszystkim KAPITAŁ NA STAROŚĆ . O drugim filarze wypłacającym już dzisiaj emerytury po  parenaście  zł miesięcznie każdy już słyszał w TV. Myślę , obym się mylił, że za 30-40 lat ZUS (jeśli jeszcze będzie) czy inne firmy emerytalne będą płacić ( na dzisiejsze realia i pieniądze) jakieś 100-150 zl. I wtedy bardzo popularne w Polsce staną się ( na zachodzie już powoli stosowane) odwrócone hipoteki czyli kredyt-emerytura od banku w zamian za zwrot  kredytu z odsetkami  (po śmierci ) z kasy ze sprzedaży domu. Nie wierzycie? Bywa jeszcze dziwniej, w Angli bardzo popularne są fundusze pogrzebowe, babcie wpłacaja co miesiąc składkę i z przedstawicielem handlowym wybierają dla siebie z katalogu akcesoria (trumny itp.) oraz planują przebieg imprezy-własnego pogrzebu  i liste gości, słowem obłęd, ale nekrobiznes czy odwrócona hipoteka jest tylko i wyłącznie tworem powstałym na potrzeby naszych zwariowanych czasów  zatem bezpiecznie na starość mieć coś drogiego do sprzedania, najlepiej dom.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Inż.

Ale kolega slvk mnie korci....
"noszenie "wungla" to żadna przyjemność."
Bo jak wszystko trzeba umieć to robić i trzeba chcieć...
Wszystko sprowadza się do tego na ile nas stać,
i czy jesteśmy w stanie własnym staraniem osiągnąć założony cel...

"Ale być może kolega mieszkał w eleganckim osiedlu otoczonym murkiem,
z ochroniarzami i kamerkami. Gdzie płacił i wymagał."
Akurat pochadzę z małej miejscowości,
paliłem od zawsze w piecu c.o. i nie widzę siebie mieszkającego w bloku...
Brak wolności i ten hałas... Najlepszi są sąsiedzi - uciążliwi...
Blok to dla mnie taka złota klatka,
niby ładnie, niby wszystko masz...
ale takie to małe, takie uciążliwe...
i przedewszystkim wspólne, a wspólne to niczyje...
To tyle w tym temacie...

----------


## majki

> bezpiecznie na starość mieć coś drogiego do sprzedania, najlepiej dom.


Tak sobie myslę, że niestety nie ... Bo ten dom co budujesz za 40 lat będzie starą chałupą. Jak mój, NetBeta i wszystkich. 
I nie wiem czy ktoś Ci kupi wtedy dom do generalnego remontu za tyle kasy by Ci starczyło na zakup mieszkania w blokach i życie do końca ...
Ja przynajmniej domu nie traktuję jak inwestycji. Gdzie indziej droga.

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## tomraider

> Tak sobie myslę, że niestety nie ... Bo ten dom co budujesz za 40 lat będzie starą chałupą. Jak mój, NetBeta i wszystkich. 
> I nie wiem czy ktoś Ci kupi wtedy dom do generalnego remontu za tyle kasy by Ci starczyło na zakup mieszkania w blokach i życie do końca ...
> Ja przynajmniej domu nie traktuję jak inwestycji. Gdzie indziej droga.
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


Witam.
Dziś też wiele ludzi  kupuje stare domy i remontuje, i wcale takie stare domy nie są tanie. Na starość nie liczę za bardzo na dzieci bo sam dzisiaj nie dałbym za bardzo  rady utrzymać po za swoją  rodzinę moich rodziców czy teściów , gdyby nie mieli emerytur. Nie zamierzam zamieniać domu na mieszkanie w bloku, to bezsens, być może w odwróconej hipotece bank będzie wypłacał mi emeryturę do śmierci,potem bank sprzeda dom odbierając sobie kasę+osetki  a jak zostanie coś ponadto to dostanie się to w spadku dzieciom.Taki układ z bankiem jest tak samo złodziejski jak każda dzisiejsza hipoteka gdzie oddajesz zazwyczaj kapitał+ 100% odsetek.
Stara nieruchomość zwykle jest tyle warta ile  działka na której stoi, a te raczej nie stanieją.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## majki

Jasne, kupuje, tylko trzeba na takich trafić  :wink:  Ty jak widze budujesz sam nowy dom - a mogłeś kupić "kostkę" i ja remontować. Ja też nie brałem w ogóle pod uwagę starego domu i remontu ... I raczej jak widzimy nawet po tym forum to garstka remontuje stare domy, a cała masa buduje "od nowa" ...
Jeszcze jeden czynnik, o którym przynajmniej my wiemy. Mamy np. oboje z żoną po 80 lat. Już nie moge odśnieżać, nie wniose dwóch polan do kominka. Jestem stary i zniedołężniały. Żona leży i sie tylko ślini. Dziecko ma swoje życie i mieszka z jakimś bogatym włochem na jakiejś Sardynii i ma wszystko gdzieś  :wink:  Nikt nam nie pomaga.
Dom nas po prostu wykańcza. Bank kilka lat temu "kupił" nam dom, co prawda daje jakieś pieniądze ale nie wystarczają one na utrzymanie siebie i coraz bardziej wymagającego remontów domu ....
To tylko gdybanie ... ?

pozdrawiam, majki

PS. Ale oczywiście na starość będziemy bogaci i żadnych problemów mieć nie będziemy  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## tomraider

> Nikt nam nie pomaga.
> Dom nas po prostu wykańcza. Bank kilka lat temu "kupił" nam dom, co prawda daje jakieś pieniądze ale nie wystarczają one na utrzymanie siebie i coraz bardziej wymagającego remontów domu ....


Witam. 
Każdy zrobi jak chce,  tylko co zrobią dzisiejsi wynajmujący mieszkania czy właściciele zadłużonych ( nie do sprzedania) przez spółdzielnię mieszkań którym 150 zł  emerytury starczy na nic. Pewnie lepiej kupić jakiś kawałek lasu jako lokatę na starość  itp. ale ja wolę nowy dom i działkę bo dodatkowo skorzystam w nim mieszkając. 
Mam niechęć  do schodów od czasu jak usłyszałem  jak moja ulubiona ciotka, siostra mamy, wchodzi po nich na czworaka ( do pokoju na piętrzebo bo na dole jest tylko kuchnia i salon, mieszka u syna i często jest sama w domu bo reszta zwyczajnie pracuje) więc jak ja będę miał 80 lat to pewnie będzie ze mną to samo. Wesołe jest życie staruszka....la la la.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## Martinezio

Się wtrącę co nieco a propos remontu starej kostki... Generalnie uważam, że takie pomysły to pomyłka i kasa wywalona w błoto. Mam przykład po mojej rodzince. Stary dom do remontu, który został zrobiony po łebkach i po taniości (niby przez firmy, ale takie, że sam bym lepiej zrobił, o Netbecie nie wspominając  :wink: ). Kasy wywalone w to było tyle, że spokojnie można było myśleć o nowej budowie, a mimo wszystko cały czas wyłazi to, co w murach siedzi.

Co do noszenia węgla - nie taki diabeł straszny. Wory są po 25kg ok (oryginalnie pakowane w wielowarstwowe, papierowe worki, lub w worki jutowe, a nawet foliowe - kwestia dostawcy). 25kg to ciężar mniej więcej równy 1 pełnej kegi. Co, nie udźwigniesz, stary koniu jeden z drugim głupiej kegi?  :wink:  Na upartego po jednym worze pod pachę i wio  :smile: 

Sam mam kociołek z podajnikiem na groch i nie widzę problemów z ładowaniem - do zasobnika wchodzi mi 10 worków (250kg) i jestem w stanie załadować go w ok. 20 min, przy czym składzik węgla mam na zewnątrz, więc trochę się nalatam.

----------


## *milek*

> Witam.
> Poruszyliśmy problem wentylacji i rekuperacji ogrzanego powietrza. Dlaczego systemy rekuperacji  są drogie?
> ................
> A gdyby tak z części przedstawionych zalet zrezygnować i  wykorzystać tylko w zimie gdy mamy wentylację grawitacyjną ( zazwyczaj parę razy większą niż trzeba), odzyskiwać ciepło bardzo powoli ( bez WM) osobnymi np. trzema małymi prostymi i samoróbnie zrobionymi tanimi wymiennikami TYLKO  z salonu  i   sypialni i/lub pokoi na piętrze. Potrzebny będzie tylko nawiew do tych pomieszczeń ( wstępnie podgrzanie zimnego powietrza czyni je mniej upierdliwym i daje niewielkie ale zawsze zyski w ogrzewaniu) lub do DGP kominka. Powietrze z kuchni i łazienek  po prostu wentylowane jak dotąd, kratką i wentylatorem czy okapem. Ze względu na większy przekrój wymiennika ( wolny przepływ grawitacyjny - dłuższy czas przepływu przez wymiennik i małe opory przepływu) nie trzeba antyzamrażaczy, by-pass’u  i  wentylacji mechanicznej i równoważenia ciśnień i systemu sterowania ale musimy zrezygnować z filtrów powietrza . Taki system po prostu tanio ulepsza wentylację grawitacyjną, w lecie nie działa i stosujemy jak dotąd wietrzenie nawiewnikami i/lub uchyłami w oknach. 
> Pozdrawiam.


Czy ja mogę poprosić o kilka słów o takim rozwiązaniu - może być na priv ewentualnie? Bo myślę o czymś podobnym - went grawitacyjna, zimą wspomagana nawiewem z prostego gwc na potrzeby wentylacji salonu głównie. Zupełnie się na tym nie znam i przydała by mi się merytoryczna pomoc kogoś "technicznego".


Sorki Netbet za wcinkę w Twoim (jakże ciekawym) temacie  :roll eyes: 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Pan Roman

> Co do noszenia węgla - nie taki diabeł straszny. Wory są po 25kg ok (oryginalnie pakowane w wielowarstwowe, papierowe worki, lub w worki jutowe, a nawet foliowe - kwestia dostawcy). 25kg to ciężar mniej więcej równy 1 pełnej kegi. Co, nie udźwigniesz, stary koniu jeden z drugim głupiej kegi?  Na upartego po jednym worze pod pachę i wio 
> 
> Sam mam kociołek z podajnikiem na groch i nie widzę problemów z ładowaniem - do zasobnika wchodzi mi 10 worków (250kg) i jestem w stanie załadować go w ok. 20 min, przy czym składzik węgla mam na zewnątrz, więc trochę się nalatam.


ale po co się męczyć..? Kupujesz w markecie wózek za 2 zł, oni tam specjalnie takie wózki mają żeby się dużo mieściło, takich 25kg worków to myślę że 3-4 spokojnie wejdzie. Swoja drogą to taki wózek w tej cenie to jest naprawdę promocja  :smile:

----------


## Martinezio

No tak, tylko przesiedzieć potem za te 2zł parę dób (dup?) w pier...lu, to też mała przyjemność  :wink:  Wolę te 2 zł wydać na lizaki dla juniorów, a samemu z woreczkami pod pachą poganiać. Zawsze to z korzyścią dla mojej pikawy, a zęby kinderków i tak mleczne :>

----------


## netbet

25 kilo dziennie... dajcie spokój....
jak będę miał  80 lat to pewnie bateryjki atomowe będą już  w kioskach ruchu...
nie ma o co kruszyć kopii ...ale pomysł z zakupem wózka w tesco mi się spodobał... :big grin:

----------


## compi

Ja się z tym zgadzam. Nie wiem czym zamierzacie grzać CWU latem? Ja miałem grzać kotłem olejowym, dodatkowo montując zasobnik 200l z grzałką. Cena takiego zasobnika ze stali nierdzewnej? Ano grubo ponad 2500. A za lekko ponad 5 mam pompę powietrze - woda z grzałką i zasobnikiem, z wejściem na obieg solarny i tego typu bajerami. Wiem, że 3 tysie to kawał grosza, ale perspektywa praktycznie taniej ciepłej wody  u mnie przeważyła.  Pisałem o tym Netowi niedawno, ale aplauzu nie było. Faktycznie chyba oporny jest na tego typu wynalazki.

----------


## netbet

..jest oporny.... to fakt.

cicho... siedze i liczę długości pętli podłogówki....corel to fajna rzecz.... :Smile:

----------


## Inż.

Ja pamiętam z okresu studiów, że jak nie było czym przywieść 120 pif to wózek się pożyczało z marketu i na drugi dzień była powtórka tzn. po drugie 120 pif :smile:  później już nie pamiętam, kto odstawił go na miejsce... że nas wtedy nie złapali :smile: 
A więc prosta zasada: Potrzeba, matką wynalazków.

----------


## netbet

..taki wózek może i sie sprawdzi.. ... na kostce.
na trawnik ... trzeba_ "pogadać"_ z tymi to kegi dowożą... mają takie na dużych pompowanych kolach....

*Inż.* .... 120 puszek??? na czterech w pokoju?? na jeden wieczór?.... no... grubo... :big grin: , ale wózek w szczytnym celu zajumany...

a jeździliście po nocach motorkiem bez tłumików? kto tu się wychylił że jawę miał??? :big grin:

----------


## tomraider

> ..taki wózek może i sie sprawdzi.. ... na kostce.
> na trawnik ... trzeba_ "pogadać"_ z tymi to kegi dowożą... mają takie na dużych pompowanych kolach....
> 
> *Inż.* .... 120 puszek??? na czterech w pokoju?? na jeden wieczór?.... no... grubo..., ale wózek w szczytnym celu zajumany...
> 
> a jeździliście po nocach motorkiem bez tłumików? kto tu się wychylił że jawę miał???


Witam.
Jak już piszecie o śmiechach ze studiów to ja tez mam jeden number łan z mojego akademika . Był u nas na roku Jasiu, drobna i niegrożna pijaczynka , bywał zabawny to wszyscy go lubili choć na studiach zabawił tylko jeden semestr zimowy. W któryś weekend, do opuszczonego akademika , zaprosił przypadkowego kompana z piwnego pubu , dobrodusznie proponując mu nocleg w swoim pokoju ( mieszkał z dwoma innymi kolesiami którzy pojechali do domu). W nocy kompanowi , a był to jakiś cham nieokrzesany, zachciało się srać więc walnął kupę w rogu pokoju i podtarł się Jasia ręcznikiem. Z samego rana znikł zostawiając kartkę na stole: ,, dzięki za nocleg , spadam bo mam zaraz autobus’’  Jasiu jak rano przetrzeżwiał i przejrzał na oczy to go jasny szlag trafił ,musiał wszystko sprzątać a na zatarcie złego wrażenia poszedł jego najlepszy dezodorant denima z pewexu. Później chłop chodził po akademiku i się żalił na niewdzięczność ludzką , od tego czasu bardzo popularne na naszym roku stało się powiedzenie: ,,no wiesz ,to nie jest tak łatwo nasrać i uciec.''
pozdrawiam 
ps. ja miałem jawę

----------


## compi

Mały ptaszek leciał na południe uciekając przed zimą. Niestety było już tak zimno, że ptaszek przemarzł i spadł na pole. Polem przechodziła krowa i nasrała na ptaszka. Ponieważ gowno było ciepłe funkcje życiowe ptaszka zaczęły wracać do normy. Leżał więc sobie szczęśliwy i ogrzany w gównie i wkrótce zaczął śpiewać. Obok przechodził kot, który usłyszał śpiew ptaszka, wyciągnął go z gówna i pożarł. 
BO:
1. Nie każdy kto na Ciebie nasra jest Twoim wrogiem! 
2. Nie każdy kto Cię wyciągnie z gówna jest Twoim przyjacielem!
3. Jak siedzisz w gównie to sie nie odzywaj!

----------


## tomraider

Witam. 
Jeszcze jeden ostatni o tym samym Jasiu.
Kiedyś do pokoju w akademiku wpada sąsiad i mówi: zaraz przyjdzie do was nawalony Jasiu i będzie 10-ty raz z kolei opowiadać o swojej traumie z nauki  pływania na basenie. Wpada  Jasiu z deka nawalony a za nim już grupa kolesi z poprzednich pokojów , każdy popłakany ze śmiechu chce usłyszeć jeszcze raz story, Jasiu zaczyna:
- Mówię wam chłopaki , ratownik kazał mi się całemu zanurzyć w wodzie ( na początku basenu to miał wody po pas) i zanurkować tak żebym znalazł te cholerne gumowe kółko na dnie , a ja kużwa zanurkowałem i płynąłem, i płynąłem ( a wszyscy  na brzegu widzieli cały czas jego dupę na wodzie) i zabrakło mi powietrza to się wynurzyłem i mówię ratownikowi że nie dam rady. A ratownik się głupio śmieje i mi mówi żebym może spróbował oddychać pod wodą. 
- I co oddychałeś Jasiu pod wodą? 
Jasiu tylko machnął ręką  i opowiada:
-Oddychałem ale mówię wam chłopaki jakoś kużwa strasznie ciężko mi to szło, ogólnie to nie polecam bo strasznie się zmachałem tym oddychaniem.

Koleś był super wszyscy konali ze śmiechu, że nikt go nie nagrał, , można by niezły kabaret zrobić. 
Pozdrawiam.
ps. sorry NETbet.

----------


## arturromarr

Ja jeszcze podniosę temat CO, a co tam.
Jestem tym tematem CIEŻKO doświadczony jako młody praktykujący palacz kotłowy od tego sezonu.
Co się okazało:
-Węgiel jest cięższy niż się to pozornie wydaje. Przerzucenie kilku ton do magazynku a potem do pieca trochę kosztuje jednak zdrowia co mnie zdziwiło bo myślałem że jestem wystarczająco zaprawiony na budowie DIY.
-Węgiel jest brudniejszy niż się pozornie wydaje. Czyszczenie pieca to czasem jak "fedrowanie na przodku" człowiek cały do mycia.
-Żona kategorycznie segreguje kotłownie jako Twoją przestrzeń, życiową więc do wielu czynności obsługowych może nie udać się jej namówić.
-Całkowita obsługowość jest czasem kłopotliwa jak człeka z przyczyn obiektywnych nie ma dłużej w domu co ma powiązanie z punktem wyżej (nawet jak żona jest w tym czasie w domu)
Niby rzeczy oczywiste i myślałem , że jestem na nie przygotowany, ale po paru miesiącach okazuje się że zaskakują.
Nie taki diabeł jednak straszny jak go malują, jest taniej i jak narazie nie żałuje wyboru węgla jako źródła, ale z uwagi na powyższe:
-Kupiłem zły piec teraz to wiem. Wolałbym dolniaka. Myślałem, że wystarczy górniak i metoda palenia od góry, ale rozpalanie test upirdliwe i nie zawsze ma na to czas. Mam piec z poziomym wyniennikiem, ale dopiero teraz widzę jak to zarasta czarnym mchem, myślę, że pionowe kanały są trochę bo trochę trudniej się na tym osadzić. Żałuje, że nie mam ruchomego rusztu, czasem gdy gadzina zapcha się już nie trzeba by było się brudzić.
-Mam przewymiarowany piec żeby współpracował z  buforem. Na bufor zabrakło kasy, ale znowu o nim myśle bo mam dosyć codziennego palenia. Częstao są temp. ok 0 i nie trzeba by było wtedy ciągle palić. Jestem więc zadowolony z mojej decyzji, ale teraz kiedy póki co jest za duży do odczówam to w postaci zwiększonego produkowania sadzy. Myślę, że sprawność też jest niższa gdzy piec pracuje ciągle na pół gwizdka. Dlatego myślę, że warto nastawić na instalację albo z buforem albo nie bo bez niego pezewymiarowany piec jest bez sensu ekonomicznego (zakup i sprawność).
-mam instalację w dwóch obwodach i to uważam za atut. Mały obieg otwarty(cały w kotłowni) czyli  :tongue: iec, zasobnik i naczynie wzbiorcze , oraz duży zamknięty z odbiornikami ciepła i naczyniem przeponowym, spięte wymiennikiem płytowym. Dzięki temu ma czystą wodę bez kontaktu z powietrzem  w prawie całej instalacji (w części kotłowej już jest syf), naczynie wzbiorcze ma przy suficie kotłowni nie ma ryzyka zamarznięcia.

Coś tam jeszcze napisze jak mnie jakaś refleksja najdzie, ale póki co musze iść dołożyć do pieca przed spaniem.

PS:
Jeśli zrobisz naczynie wziorcze na strychu to koniecznie dja zawór bezpieczeństwa przy piecu. Naprawdę zdarza się że ono mimo izolacji zamarza a wtedy piec zamienia się w bombę, tak się stało niedawno, zginął młody człowiek.

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Piszesz o paleniu węglem w kotle górnego spalania , ten temat właśnie bardzo dobrze opisał Last Rico , tam ludzie też mieli bardzo duże problemy z rozpalaniem które powinno trwać jakieś 10 min ale przy paleniu ciągłym i po przerobieniu kotła . Kocioł dolnego spalania jeszcze trudniej rozpalić niż górniaka nawet jak ma ,,przełącznik do rozpalania''  więc tak czy srak trzeba nauczyć się rozpalać . Kolego nikt ze zrozumieniem za Ciebie tego nie przeczyta, a wątek jest obszerny, sadza jest dowodem na złe spalanie więc pewnie w kotłowni masz powoli syf i smród wędzarni i tak będzie zanim nie zmienisz procesu spalania, w przewymiarowanym kotle można zmniejszyć moc zmniejszając powierzchnię paleniska szamotem, poczytaj i za jakieś 20zł rozwiążesz problem  , zarasta sadzą komin uważaj to grożne. Twoje rozczarowanie wynika z faktu że budując dom założyłeś że Tobie i rodzince będzie żyło się lepiej. Jak piszesz to tylko rodzinka skorzystała .Jeżeli to takie ważne to są zbiorniki z LPG czy olejem opałowym czy wreszcie prąd lub cała gama systemów odzysku energi odnawialnej. Chcesz tanio, trzeba targać węgiel, jak siądziesz na rower to też sam nie jedzie i czasem jest pod górkę a potem tyłek boli od siodełka ale jakoś ludzie nie wyrzucają rowerów. Problemy z rozpalaniem rozwiązuje kocioł z podajnikiem, masz nowego górniaka może da się sprzedać za 60% wartości i następny sezon zmienić kocioł. Nikt tu u NETbeta nie twierdzi że węgiel jest super lekki i czysty. Tylko co da pisanie że tak nie jest bez podania innego lepszego rozwiązania które jemu mogłoby się przydać, a ten nie chce gazu, oleju, grzania prądem,PC, PCi, GWC, solarów, rekuparatorów itp. bo zwyczajnie inaczej skalkulował koszty niekredytowanej budowy. 
Pozdrawiam. 
PS.w noszeniu  25kg worków świetnie pomaga wąski dwukołowy ( duże pompowane kółka) wózek np.taki jak na kegi, mając taki od czasu do czasu kupujesz hurtowo pifko i świat nie jest taki zły  , uwierz to sprawdzona technika terapii w walce  ze twz. stresem palacza wieku średniego, i nie tylko.  :wink:

----------


## arturromarr

Jasne że dolniaka trudniej rozpalić ale nie robi się tego za każdym razem bo w przeciwieństwie do górniaka z paleniem od gróry, wystarczy dorzucić węgla.
Pewnie, że mogę wyłożyć sobie piec szamotem, ale chyba tu doradzamy Ojcu Założycielowi, więc skoro jest on przed zakupem pieca to chyba lepiej żeby kupił odpowiedni, niż za duży i wykładał go czymś. Metoda Last Rico jest super ale jest to tylko ratunek dla posiadaczy beznadziejnych palenisk typu górnego (mimo wszystko trochę kłopotliwa), uważam, że zdecydowanie lepiej kupić dobry piec dolnego spalania i mieć więcej wygody. Dzisiaj kupiłbym dolniaka i to tylko rada odemnie.
Do piecy z podajnikiem podchodze sceptycznie, jest jakieś przekłamanie z ich sprawnością (teoretycznie lepsza). To musi być w jakiś konkretnych warunkach, a bardzo zmiennych jakie mamy przy zmiejiającej się z założenia pogodzie chyba jest różnie. Nie ma na to miarodajnych dowodów, ale dwóch moich sąsiadów z podobnymi nowymi domami (jeden ma podajnik tłokowy, drugi retortę), spala o przynajmniej 1/3 węgla więcej i to mi daje do myślenia. Do tego ktoś z rodziny w tamtym roku sprzedał piec z podajnikiem i kupił za to zwykły, stwierdzając, że na podajnik to musi być człowieka stać, wtedy siędziwiłem, ale teraz to sam już nie wiem.
Nie podaje lepszego rozwiązania bo napisałem, że ogólnie póki mam siły to jestem mimo wszystko zadowolony z węgla ale dodałem "ale"
Zwyczjnie zaskoczyło mnie, że palenie jest aż tak absorbujące.
Myślę, ze zdecyduje się na bufor, może dołoże jakąś grzałkę, żeby lekko go doładowała w razie dłuższej nieobecności.

Pozdrawaim palaczy: "niech ogień będzie z Wami" (w piecu oczywiście )

----------


## Inż.

Kolego arturromarr, zgadzam się z Tobą, że palenie w piecu to trudna sprawa dla nowicjusza...
Musisz wiedzieć, że to jest sztuka, i trzeba nabrać kunsztu... ale spokojnie, najlepiej sie człowiek uczy na swoich błędach...

Jeśli mogę podpowiedzieć, to sprubój najpierw rozpalić w piecu parę szczap drewna, i jak już będą zajęte, to wtedy zasylać całość, pilnując całości...
Palenie w pieniu wymaga czasu, nie da się tego zrobić na szybko...
Jeśli chodzi o ładowanie węgla, to widze, że się kolega porwał odrazu na wielka chałdę i rące do ziemi urosły...
Trzeba powoli, rozłożyć sprawę... nie da się zrobić w jeden dzień tego co można zrobić w dwa... 
Rozumiem jeżeli kolega z tym węglem nie miał wyjścia i musiał wszystko naraz... tak bywa...

----------


## netbet

... czyli krótko: kocioł dolnego spalania z pionowym "coś tam" jest jepsiejszy.
- nie trzeba go ciągle podpalać jak wygaśnie
- można mu dorzucić jak kończy spalanie zasypu
- jest dużżżoooo tańszy od takiego z podajnikiem i retortą
- zawsze jak ci znudzi można "poświecić" 2 kafle i go po prosty wypiep#@$% i wstawić "cos innego"

w jednym i drugim trza się naumieć palić... ale o tym przyszłej jesieni  :cool:  jak zdobędę sprawność "palacz"

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

..tak se czytam i czytam... i dochodzę po raz kolejny do wniosku że na całym fm tak dobrze nie tłumaczą... :yes:  życiowo jakoś tu... a nie sama teoria

----------


## arturromarr

Ano palenia człek sie uczy... byle sie nie zaciągać.  :smile: 
Jakbym miał kupować nowy kociołek to bym chyba za takim sie rozejrzał:
http://www.junkers.com/pl/pl/produkt...aclasss_1.aspx
http://www.junkers.com/pl/pmdb/manual/6720612090.pdf
Jak kupowałem swój to były w Praktikerze, ale wtedy myślałem, że będę dokładał w przyszłości palnik na pellety więc kupiłem zwyklejszy piec.
Ten czy nie ten kupisz ,ale ale na przekroju widać jak powinien wyglądać piecyk: pionowe kanały wymmienika, ruchomy żeliwny ruszt, krótki obieg spalin przy rozpalaniu i inne.
Piczman ma taki piecyk , możesz go podpytać na czy sprawia mu jakieś kłopoty:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...Piczmana/page9

----------


## tomraider

> ... 
> - nie trzeba go ciągle podpalać jak wygaśnie


Witam.
No takiego kotła na węgiel to jeszcze nie wynaleziono he,he . Zawsze jak wygaśnie trzeba podpalić.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## b2211

http://www.podlogowka.pl/instalator.php?pos=9 może się przyda  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> Witam.
> No takiego kotła na węgiel to jeszcze nie wynaleziono he,he . Zawsze jak wygaśnie trzeba podpalić.
> pozdrawiam.


sory...skrót myślowy... chodziło mi o to  że do dolniaka można dosypywać w trakcie palenia , nie trzeba czekać do jego wypalenia

----------


## tomraider

> ....... do dolniaka można dosypywać w trakcie palenia , nie trzeba czekać do jego wypalenia......


Witam.
W górniaku też można dorzucić ( ale tylko awaryjnie,np. żonka jak nie ma męża w domu) przed wygaśnięciem kotła tylko że koksu ( dokupić ze 200 kg/sezon  koksu  na awaryjne dosypywanie bo koks niestety jest droższy od węgla). Paląc w górniku tworzysz tabelkę : ilość opału-temperatura zewnętrzna-długość palenia. Po jakimś czasie umiesz +- 1-2godz przewidzieć czas wygaśnięcia  i palisz rano przed wyjściem do pracy i wieczorem o np. 18. Kocioł to żywy ogień i trzeba go doglądać, wymiennik często czyścić ( ekonomia) i nauczyć się szybko rozpalać by np. palić w górniaku od góry metodą Last Rico czyli efekt ekonomiczny i ekologiczny jak w dolniaku .
Dolniak i górniak w zimie będą spisywać się oba cwaj bardzo dobrze, lecz w okresach przejściowych górniak łatwiej redukuje moc, do dolniaka lepiej  dostawić drogi bufor, w lecie też łatwiej rozpalić górniaka paroma dechami ( teraz z kolei klasycznie od dołu)  by tylko nagrzać rano czy wieczorem  zasobnik CWU reszte dnia grzany prądem. Myślę że praktycy palący w górniakach czy dolniakach skomentują tą wypowiedż z pożytkiem dla NETbeta , BasH , Inż., Majki , Tinek i inni ,jak jest u Was z paleniem w okresach przejściowych czy grzaniem CWU w lecie?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

...do Majkiego i Tinka... to sie wybieram... i wybrac sie nie moge...cholerny brak czasu...

----------


## Yeti

Będziesz jechać do nich, to nie zapomnij przypadkiem i o mnie (jestem pomiędzy) :smile: 
Temat pieców przerobiłem i... wróciłem do groszkowca tak, że w tym temacie pewnie cię nie zainteresuję, ale może wymienimy doświadczenia nt. karton-gipsów. Sam robię i właśnie zaczyna być widać koniec pierwszego etapu :wink:

----------


## Martinezio

Jeśli chodzi o mnie, to ja mam kocioła z podajnikiem, więc nie za bardzo się tu przydam pewnikiem, ale jeśli chodzi o grzanie latem CWU, to prundem (mam grzałkę 3,2kW 400V z termostatem w moim zasobniku CWU). Węglem się nie opłaca, gdyż większość węgla wówczas idzie w komin (w sensie na podtrzymanie, lub rozgrzanie układu spalin do uzyskania dobrego zasysu kominowego, jeśli komuś się by chciało zabawiać w rozpalanie co chwilę). Poza tym uważam, że takie czasowe przepalanie kotła i później jego wygaszanie do momentu wychłodzenia zasobnika CWU jest dla kotła niezdrowe (rdzewieje od środka, wykrapają się kwasy, itp syf).

----------


## BasH

> Witam.
> W górniaku też można dorzucić ...w lecie też łatwiej rozpalić górniaka paroma dechami ( teraz z kolei klasycznie od dołu)  by tylko nagrzać rano czy wieczorem  zasobnik CWU reszte dnia grzany prądem. Myślę że praktycy palący w górniakach czy dolniakach skomentują tą wypowiedż z pożytkiem dla NETbeta - *BasH* , Inż., Majki , Tinek i inni ,jak jest u Was z paleniem w okresach przejściowych czy grzaniem CWU w lecie?


Zostałem wywołany do tablicy, więc opisuję jak to jest u mnie. 
Mam pleszewskiego górniaka, mocno przewymiarowany, bo na niecałe 150 kwadratów ma 4 metry grzewczej, czyli 38 kW. Ma już 10 lat i był zakładany za czasów, gdy domek nie miał ani ocieplenia ani dobrej stolarki.
W okresach przejściowych zamykam oczywiście duży obieg, na małym zostaje CWU, dwie podłogówki w łazienkach, drabinka w łazience i centralnie położony grzejnik w korytarzu (jak jest za ciepło to jest zakręcany swoim zaworem).
Latem CWU jest grzane prawie wyłącznie drewnem i przy okazji palone są śmieci sortu papierowego (przyjmuję duuuużo kurierów, a więc głównie masa opakowań, kartonów generujących sporo popiołu, którego zimą i tak mam nadmiar, a nie chcę dodatkowo zamawiać wywozu - zimowy popiół gromadzę w pojemnikach, które sukcesywnie są wywożone w ramach umowy z ZUK tak mniej więcej do maja-czerwca (w zależności od zimy  :smile: 
Mieszkam w okolicy, gdzie jest masa zakładów drzewnych praktycznie za każdym płotem, więc tanich odpadów drewnianych (i to w zasadzie nie tylko, bo są i ładne kromki  drewna) jest sporo. Palone jest raz dziennie wieczorem - woda jest do wieczornego mycia i  (jeśli nie zapomnę wyłączyć podłogówki  :wink:  )  jeszcze na rano (zasobnik 150L)

----------


## netbet

oj BasH z tym piecem to wy faktycznie poszaleli...

...niestety ja będę mieszkał w okolicy gdzie są ino bażanty i sarny, a nimi podobno nie można palić... 
wiec pozostaje mi wungiel.

ciągle szukam fajnego dolniaka... i powie wam że wcale nie jest łatwo znaleźć takiego...takiego co ma wszystko co powinien mieć... ruchomy ruszt... pionowe kanały...i takie tam...
ten Junkers nawet fajny....drogi?

----------


## SSN774

8000 zł  :big grin:  Tani  :big tongue: 

Zamiast ocieplenia kupisz piec  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

dobra  -znalazłem :
Kocioł dolnego spalania JUNKERS Supraclass K 20-1 S61 - 20 kW             3,724.00zl 
3,025.00zl  brutto

idzie to przeżyć...ale jeszcze jest taki:

Kocioł dolnego spalania DAKON DOR20 - 20kW             3,368.00zl 
2,749.00zl  brutto

wszystko zaczerpnięte z kotły.com

----------


## netbet

... a tak po głebszym zastanowieniu przestaje szukać kotła.... oba w/w sa ok . i cenowo i jakościowo ..... z lekkim nastawieniem na nymca, aczkolwiek tymu pepikowi tez nic nie brakuje...

----------


## Inż.

Pazwolę sobie zapytać, kolegę Yeti, jak wyglądał u niego montaż płyt k-g?
Mam pytanie w kwestiach dotyczącech:
- miejsc gdzie są gniazdka ele. przejście innych instalacji?
- czy najpierw miałeś podłogę?
- czy i jak rozwiązałeś taki ciekawy element do obłożenia płytami k-g, jak zejście sie ściany pionowej poddasza i sufitu parteru - w miejscu klatki schodowej...

Jeśli chodzi o piec, to przyznam, że też się zastanawiem jak rozwiązać sprawę podgrzewania c.w.u....
I powiem, że niezły pomysł kolegi Basha do,tyczący połaczenia obiegu cwu i grzejników w łazienkach na okres przejściowy.
Zwiększa się pojemność zładu (pojemność cieplna), przez co mamy większe bezpieczeństwo w przypadku rozpalenia większej ilości paliwa... a całość można załatwić na rozdzielaczy w kotłowni... jak ktoś ma go tam :smile: 
Dzięki za pomysł, jednak najprostrze rzeczy są genialne... jaki ze mnie prostak :smile: 

Netbet nie za bardzo przewymiarowujesz kocioł... myślę, że do 16kW powinien starczyć u ciebie...

----------


## TINEK

> Witam....................
> ......., BasH , Inż., Majki , Tinek i inni ,jak jest u Was z paleniem w okresach przejściowych czy grzaniem CWU w lecie?
> Pozdrawiam.


Witam
Latem CWU grzane prądem (wymiennik z grzałką), w okresie przejściowym, gdy już wieczorami chłodno, a na tyle ciepło, że ciągłe palenie to za dużo, podpala się późnym popołudniem, trochę drzewem, jak zimniej to ze 3 szufelki węgla. Pali się ze 3 - 4 godziny i to wystarcza

pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

> Netbet nie za bardzo przewymiarowujesz kocioł... myślę, że do 16kW powinien starczyć u ciebie...


..na razie szukam konstrukcji. Te dwa sa ok.
dobór mocy kotła ... za chwilem, ale też cos czuję ze 16 spokojnie styknie...

----------


## netbet

> Będziesz jechać do nich, to nie zapomnij przypadkiem i o mnie (jestem pomiędzy)
> Temat pieców przerobiłem i... wróciłem do groszkowca tak, że w tym temacie pewnie cię nie zainteresuję, ale może wymienimy doświadczenia nt. karton-gipsów. Sam robię i właśnie zaczyna być widać koniec pierwszego etapu


..no to wal tu foty!! jak to wyszło..jak szło.. gadaj cos więcej!! ja jestem zdecydowany na KG, ale Inż .... 

Yeti weź no...nie być "inne zwierze" :cool: 

...z zaproszenia nie omieszkam skorzystać...

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Na początku gratuluję zaawansowanych prac budowlanych na Swojej budowie, z zapartym tchem śledzę Wasz dziennik /od samego początku/ który bardzo mi się przyda przy budowie swojego domku, oczywiście jak najwięcej prac będę wykonywał sam z pomocą rodziny. Już wcześniej czytałem Wasze komety, i nawet zrobiłem wpis, ale nie przecztałem  całych, no i mnie naszło, zawziąłem się i poszło 96 stron kometów. Było co czytać. Macie fajne pomysły i SUPER doradców z FM. 
Pozdrawiam, czekam na więcej i dalej czytam.

----------


## SSN774

> dobra  -znalazłem :
> Kocioł dolnego spalania JUNKERS Supraclass K 20-1 S61 - 20 kW             3,724.00zl 
> 3,025.00zl  brutto


to ja nie wiem skad ta moja cena  :big grin:  Sorrki za wprowadzenie w bład  :bash:  Ktoś może orientuje się ile kosztuje wersja - JUNKERS Supraclass K 12-1 S61 - 13,5 kW  z wymiennikiem ??

----------


## netbet

*SSN*...spox... stawiam na brak w krwiobiegu złotych krwinek  :big grin:  stąd zauważalny brak koncentracji  :big lol:

----------


## netbet

..a teraz państwa przepraszam.... mam dziś "planowe" Toy STory 3  :cool: 
dzieciok już stoi obok i tupie nogami... odwracam monita i znikam... :popcorn:

----------


## SSN774

> *SSN*...spox... stawiam na brak w krwiobiegu złotych krwinek  stąd zauważalny brak koncentracji


Proponuje w sobotę to nadrobić  :big tongue:  Bo brak jest stanowczo odczuwalny, zwłaszcza w robocie z rana jak się łapy trzęsą  :sad:

----------


## majki

Ja już pewno pisałem, ale opisze jeszcze raz.
U mnie palenie w kotle CO jest ułomne  :wink:  Bo głównym źrodłem jest  gaz więc jakby sie nie odzywam  :wink: 
Kotłem Co przepalam jak na razie od września do końca października  i w łikendy.
Palę tylko drzewem.
Mój kocioł to Kostrzewa Warmet Ceramik, możliwość palenia jak w górniaku i dolniaku - nadal zachęcam do obejrzenia  :wink: 
W sumie głównie kaloryfery i odrobina podłogówki. Bez bufora. Jak palę to grzeję do 60-65 stopni, popołudniami ( 16-19 ) w okresie na razie jesiennym i teraz w zimę od powiedzmy 11 do 18 ( głównie soboty-niedziele ). Wystarcza do utrzymania temperatury.
Reszta w realu  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## Yeti

> Pazwolę sobie zapytać, kolegę Yeti, jak wyglądał u niego montaż płyt k-g?
> Mam pytanie w kwestiach dotyczącech:
> - miejsc gdzie są gniazdka ele. przejście innych instalacji?
> - czy najpierw miałeś podłogę?
> - czy i jak rozwiązałeś taki ciekawy element do obłożenia płytami k-g, jak zejście sie ściany pionowej poddasza i sufitu parteru - w miejscu klatki schodowej...


 


> ..no to wal tu foty!! jak to wyszło..jak szło..  gadaj cos więcej!! ja jestem zdecydowany na KG, ale Inż .... 
> Yeti weź no...nie być "inne zwierze"


 Jakie tam "inne zwierze"? Swój zwierzak jestem :big grin: 
Z fotami chwilowo będzie problem - komputer mi się rozkraczył (wszystko było na nim) i teraz mogę nadawać i utrzymywać jaki taki kontakt z cywilizowanym światem tylko, gdy uda mi się lapka dzieciorom porwać :wink: 

Jeśli chodzi o KG, to tak jak pisałem, wkrótce skończę pierwszy etap - czyli sufity podwieszane na parterze.
W moim domu strop jest tylko w części betonowy (teriva). W pozostałej części konstrukcję stropu stanowią krokwie. Są one oparte z jednej str. na terivie, a z drugiej wsunięte w "gniazda" wykute w ścianach obwodowych i oparte na wieńcu. Między krokwie włożyłem wełnę, od góry nabiłem deski (lub OSB) podłogi poddasza, a od dołu podwiesiłem stelaż sufitu.
Profile mocowałem na wieszakach obrotowych, a cała konstrukcja wykonana jest w formie stelaża krzyżowego jednopoziomowego (wszystkie brzegi płyt są przykręcone do CD). Aktualnie kombinuję gdzie i ile dziur wyciąć na oprawki halogenowe. Później jeszcze spoinowanie, gładź i malowanie  :wink: 

Przede mną:
- dokończenie mocowania wieszaków "grzybkowych" do krokwi na poddaszu (na razie zrobiłem ok. 2/3 i w tej części włożyłem już też wełnę między krokwie)
- mocowanie CD wraz z drugą warstwą wełny i budowa ścianek.
- przykręcanie płyt

*Inż.*, nie robiłem jeszcze rzeczy o które pytasz, ale nie widzę tam (w moim przypadku) większych problemów. Rozwiń proszę odrobinę temat.

----------


## netbet

> Netbet nie za bardzo przewymiarowujesz kocioł... myślę, że do 16kW powinien starczyć u ciebie...


..kombinuję z 20 ze względu na pojemność komory zasypowej..
16kW - komora 26l
20kW - komora 46l

moce minimalne - takie same
..przy założeniu że jeden i drugi będą spalać podobne ilości wungla...wzrasta czas "bez obsługi" ok 80%

nie wiem czy dobrze kombinuję....

----------


## BasH

> nie wiem czy dobrze kombinuję....


Dobrze kombinujesz - swoją 38-emkę latem czasem futruję całymi polanami jak ty kozę murłatą w sosie własnym : ) Jak przyjadą goście i 150 L zasobnika to za mało, to rozpalam tak o 18-tej drobnicą drewnianą, na to pare polan (dość konkretnych) i w miarę zużywania wody uzupełnia ją w zasobniku dość szybko. Polana palą się wolno, gdybym wrzucić luźne kawałki drewna to zrobiły by PUFFF, GHRRRRRRR (odgłos megaciągu kominowego przy lekko rozszczelnionym powietrzu pierwotnym - aż blachy i chałupa wibruje tak ciągnie) i by się wypaliło ładując wodę w zasobniku w krótkim czasie do 120 stopni... Duża komora daje zatem większe możliwości.

----------


## Inż.

Zgodzę się również w kierunkiem rozumowania - kombinowania NetBet,
tak myślałem że podażasz w kierunku pojemności komory :smile: ,
tylko chciałem żebyś sam się ujawnił ze swoimi zamiarami.

Czy ktoś może coś powiedzieć (wszelkie sugestie) na temat tych pieców:
http://grabowscy.bazarek.pl/opis/331...-nadmuchu.html
http://www.moderator.com.pl/pl/koty-...a/unica-sensor
http://www.moderator.com.pl/pl/koty-...ca/unica-vento

Uwagi użytkowe i ograniczenia widziane w dokumentacji...

----------


## tomraider

> ..kombinuję z 20 ze względu na pojemność komory zasypowej..
> nie wiem czy dobrze kombinuję....



Witam.

Tak jak Ci od samego początku doradzam kombinuj raczej w stronę 20 k W  , oprócz większego zasypu zwróć uwage że prawie zawsze kotły poniżej 20k W  mają skokowo mniejszy wymiennik i komorę spalania ( często wręcz inaczej rozwiązany niż w typoszeregu od 20Kw w górę)  są one ciasne i waskie  co zazwyczaj  bardzo utrudnia czyszczenie i rozpalanie. Przewymiarowaną (jeżeli się taką okaże) komorę spalania prosto i tanio zmniejszysz szamotem. 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

> Czy ktoś może coś powiedzieć (wszelkie sugestie) na temat tych pieców:
> http://grabowscy.bazarek.pl/opis/331317/kociol-moderator-15kw-bez-nadmuchu.html
> http://www.moderator.com.pl/pl/koty-uniwersalne-unica/unica-sensor
> http://www.moderator.com.pl/pl/koty-uniwersalne-unica/unica-vento
> 
> Uwagi użytkowe i ograniczenia widziane w dokumentacji...


...eeee.. brzydkie jakieś... :P:sick: 
junkers ładniejszy :D

weź no ... poszukaj jakiś ładniejszych....

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Układ pętli   w kuchni powoduje że pętla odległości jakieś 60 cm od ściany ( w rogu jeszcze dalej) musi ogrzać róg-połączenie podłogi ( najzimniejszy punkt na podłodze za dolnymi szafkami, ciepłe powietrze kuchni samo tam nie doleci ) ze ścianą ( na dodatek zewnętrzną) na bank masz tam chłód, możliwe wykroplenia z wilgotnej kuchni i w konsekwencji  pleśń w zakrytym miejscu. Warto dać przynajmniej dwie pętle jedną możliwie najbliżej ściany( 5- 10 cm), drugą 30 cm od ściany, to nić że wypadną  pod meblem, podłogę na całej powierzchni  musisz tak czy srak ogrzewać ( pod meblami pętle rzadziej) a dolne meble kuchenne trzeba odsunąć min3-5 cm od ściany by umożliwić jako taki ruch ciepłego powietrza. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## Martinezio

Jak chcesz ładne, to Kostrzewa, ale te nigdy nie były tanie...
http://www.kostrzewa.com.pl/opis-kot...s-ceramik.html
(cena tak niecałe 4 koła wychodzi)


Albo cuś takiego:
http://www.viadrus.cz/web/structure/...zne-80.html?do[loadData]=1&itemKey=pl_11

Wstępnie wyczytałem w tym trochę nietypowe rozwiązanie: paliwo zasypujesz do zbiornika, który przechodzi w jakiś lej, cy cuś, i dopiero pod spodem się fajczy. Tylko nie chciało mię się już wgryzać w szczegóły - z wyglądu przyzwoity  :smile:

----------


## majki

> Jak chcesz ładne, to Kostrzewa, ale te nigdy nie były tanie...
> http://www.kostrzewa.com.pl/opis-kot...s-ceramik.html
> (cena tak niecałe 4 koła wychodzi)


Wiesz, coś za coś ...  :wink: 
I też się fajczy od spodu  :smile:  

pozdrówka, majki

----------


## Martinezio

No ja to wiem :> Ja za swojego HEFika nietypowego dałem w sumie ok. 10k pln  :big tongue:  Tyle, że u mnie był mus na taki, bo to chyba jedyny kocioł, jaki znalazłem, który pasił do mojej kotłowni i mojego komina (b. nisko umiejscowiony wlot czopucha).
No a Netbet szuka takiego z pełną kegą w środku najlepiej w tej cenie, co pół Kostrzewy bez kegi  :wink:  Więc coś za coś...

W sumie, to jakby zrobić kotłownię bez okien i z drzwiami, przez które przechodzi tylko palacz, to można by wstawić nawet sam ruszt bez obudowy - nie musiało by wyglądać, tylko działać, nie?  :wink:  Gro $ wydanych na produkt zwykle idzie na opakowanie.

----------


## BasH

> (b. nisko umiejscowiony wlot czopucha)..


A ja mam znowu bardzo wysoko - z dwojga złego to chyba lepsze, bo podejdę najwyżej kolanami. Czy są jakieś interesujące dolniaki z górnym wylotem spalin? Podjechałbym z piecem bliżej ściany...

----------


## netbet

..ja to siem do czegoś przyznam.. jak murowałem komin to te wkłady ceramiczne, i wlot do komina wydawał mi się jakoś tak "dziwnie wysoko" ... wiec opierdzieliłem go ze 20 cm....
i teraz mam dolną krawędź wejścia na wysokości 1,2 m...czyli jak dostawię do niego piec... będę miał wznios rury spalinowej gdzieś w okolicach 10-15 stopni...

myślę że będzie dobrze... bo jak nie - to nerwa puści..

----------


## ktosiek

Ja mam kociołem Sas UWT dolno-górno spalający:
http://www.sas.busko.pl/pl/produkty/sas-uwt.html
Jeszcze nie używany, ale próby wypadły bardzo pozytywnie. Wcześniej paliłem w Rakoczym, a wcześniej w jakimś z lokalnego zakładu "no name", a wcześniej w kaflowym  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> Proponuje w sobotę to nadrobić  Bo brak jest stanowczo odczuwalny, zwłaszcza w robocie z rana jak się łapy trzęsą


..no ja tam jestem otwarty na propozycje... :big tongue: ..i tak siedzę na budowie...a czteropak zawsze się znajdzie... :cool:

----------


## SSN774

Hmmm, tyle że ja do 18 w robocie jestem, pie.... inwentura. Może w niedziele zajrzymy z maluchem ?  :smile: 

Chyba że jutro L4 mnie lekarz uraczy  :big grin:

----------


## BasH

hmmm... mam 266 km do Łodzi... nie wqrzajcie mnie  :smile:

----------


## SSN774

Jeszcze kwestia drogi, ja z Wrocka mam do Łodzi miałem 209 km a byłem przynajmniej raz w tygodniu  :big grin:  Samochodem 3-3,5h to tak minimum  :big grin:

----------


## ged

http://www.stalmark.pl/pl/kotly-z-po...-typu-stalmark

----------


## BasH

> to zaproś nas na grzyby i ryby, a następny rajd mitsubishi zrobimy na północ


Teraz to chyba z kilofem trzeba by było szukać : ) Niemniej to niezły pretekst : )

----------


## netbet

> to zaproś nas na grzyby i ryby, a następny rajd mitsubishi zrobimy na północ


..tiaa.... ja po zimie to nie mam zawieszania... felgi do prostowania, jedna opona [email protected]!#$ mać... [email protected]$ dziury...
rajd to ja zrobię po sklepach z częściami... :mad:

----------


## netbet

..słuchajcie.. a jak połaczyć izolację poziomą na chudziaku papa/folia?
są to tego jakieś taśmy? lepiki? ..i czy tą folię też wywijac na ściany? czy tylko dociągnąć do ścian?
jakie mogą być max nierówności chudego? 0,5 cm?

----------


## Yeti

U mnie niczym łączona nie była. Duży zakład tylko był zostawiony.
Na ściany wywiń tak, żeby wychodziła ponad poziom drugiej warstwy izolacji poziomej ścian.
Odetniesz nadmiar po zrobieniu drugiej wylewki (przed płytkami / panelami)

----------


## Yeti

> jakie mogą być max nierówności chudego? 0,5 cm?


 Te nierówności będą miały znaczenie tylko podczas układania styropianu. 
Muszą być na tyle małe, żeby nie "piał" i nie uginał się po położeniu.
Warto zbić też ostre górki, żeby nie przecięły foli / papy

----------


## SSN774

> ..tiaa.... ja po zimie to nie mam zawieszania... felgi do prostowania, jedna opona [email protected]!#$ mać... [email protected]$ dziury...
> rajd to ja zrobię po sklepach z częściami...


Netbet, "załataj" jakąś dziurę kołem , zrób zdjęcie, jedno, drugie - innej dziury of koz, wyślij do naszej drogiej Policji i czekaj na odszkodowanie  :smile:  Z własnych doświadczeń polecam Inflancką albo Śląską, tam na pewno coś sobie wybierzesz  :big grin:  Koszty napraw masz gratis  :wink:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Przylazłam, zeby się tylko zapytać gdzie mam złoty napoj za namaszczenie wyslac no i wkoncu sie odezwalam, bo wciaz uwazalam ze trza czytac a nie pisac!
Normalnie jak mej ostoji spokoju powiedzialam,ze sam Net'bet nas odwiedzil to nie uwierzyl :cool:

----------


## netbet

> http://www.stalmark.pl/pl/kotly-z-podajnikiem-tlokowym-typu-stalmark


*ged*... weź no... ja szukam kotła taniego... bez podajnika. Ale.... gdybym kiedys szukał takiego z podajnikiem to juz miałem typy... i to wlaśnie tłokowce.

NEtbet

p.s.
.. a gdzie ty właściwie się zawieruszyłeś? eee??

----------


## netbet

> U mnie niczym łączona nie była. Duży zakład tylko był zostawiony.
> Na ściany wywiń tak, żeby wychodziła ponad poziom drugiej warstwy izolacji poziomej ścian.
> Odetniesz nadmiar po zrobieniu drugiej wylewki (przed płytkami / panelami)


czyli jak to jest?
na chudziaka idzie folia - wywijana na ściany ponad warstwy styro + wylewka?
na folię idzie styro
na styro idzie znuff folia - wywijana znuff na sciany ?? 
na folie idzie siatka zbrojeniowa
na siatkę rurki od podłogówki
na to wszytko - sru wylewkę z kreta.
dookoła przy scianach dylatacja z pianki/styro/innsze ... i ona na zaczynac sie na poziomie styro?
wywinięcia z foli na ścianę czy na dylatację? nie jeden pies?

cos pominałem?

----------


## Tom Bor

JAKie typy? Jakie typy z KOTłA Z podajnikiem szepnij słówko. :smile:

----------


## Martinezio

> ... zrób zdjęcie, jedno, drugie - innej dziury of koz, wyślij do naszej drogiej Policji i czekaj na odszkodowanie ...


Hmm... A ja słyszałem, jak radio ogłaszało, że Policaje proszą o niezgłaszanie tego do nich, tylko do zarządu dróg  :wink:  Ponoć niewyrabiają i boją się, że zabraknie funkcjonariuszy do poważniejszych przypadków, hehe...
Swoją szosą, to faktycznie polskie drogi są chyba gorsze, niż w Rosji, czy jakimś kraju położonym w okolicy uskoku tektonicznego krótko po trzęsieniu ziemii  :sad: 
Ja w swoim też muszę lepperować zawieszenie (jak na razie tylko zadnie, ale do końca zimy jeszcze trochę czasu zostało). Póki śnieg leży, to Łaska Boska, bo przynajmniej dziury pozaklejane lodem...

PS: te SASiki od Ktośka całkiem ładne  :smile:  Stalmarki mnie się nie widzą, przynajmniej w wersji tłokowej...

----------


## netbet

*MusiSieUdac*... uspokój ostoję spokoju...nie taki diabnet straszny jak go tu malują  :big grin:

----------


## Martinezio

Netbet: ja bym pierwszą warstwę folii wcisnął pod wystające płaty papy spod ścian i skleił je na jakiś lepik na zimno (bo na gorąco to pewnie tylko folię uszkodzi i po zawodach).
Ta warstwa powinna być w miarę szczelna, aby ew. wilgoć nie mogła wyjść z gleby pod domem do podłogi i wyżej. Zwłaszcza przy podłogówce, gdzie część tego ciepła mimo wszystko spyla do ziemii.

Dylatacja wylewki od ścian powinna sięgać styro. Nadmiar się odcina po wyschnięciu wylewki (znaczy się, gdy już można wejść na nią bez obaw, że się odkształci/popęka).
Siatkę zbrojeniową wylewki połóż na rury podłogówki, nie pod. Siatka powinna być zatopiona w wylewce, a jak położysz ją na folii, to podziurawisz folię, a część drutów nie będzie otulona betonem.

Edit: spreparowałem szkic  :wink:

----------


## tomraider

> wywinięcia z foli na ścianę czy na dylatację? nie jeden pies?
> 
> cos pominałem?



Witam.
Dobrze jest uszczelnić wszystkie przez przejścia chudego przewody elekt z SL itp.,rury PE z wodą i rury kanalizy ( zwłaszcza tych wkutych w ściany nośne)  najlepiej lepikiem na gorąco , ale gęsto dysperbit na dwa,trzy razy też na pewno uszczelni.
Przed położeniem foli usunąć nierówności ile się da i całość bardzo dokładnie posprzątać ( nalepiej starym odkurzaczem) uszczelnienie, folia  i OD RAZU  styropian na to. Jak najmniej po tym chodzić. Najlepiej zaraz położyć pex i po próbie ciśnieniowej zaraz wykonać podłogę.
Pozdrawiam.
ps. najlepiej wywinąć  właściwą folię na ścianę , a drugą na dylatacje,przy wywijaniu na  rogi wew i zew trochę sobie powalczysz he,he.
Jeżeli dasz stalową siatke zbrojeniową to na plastykowych podstawkach , na nią pex. folia na styro jest tylko warstwą poślizgową  i można ją przypadkowo przedziurawić.

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Ja opowiem jak było u nas:

2x folia jedna pod papę, druga wywinięta na ścianę
styro 2 warstwy na zakładkę
2 warstwa styro była z taką folią- sreberkiem  z liniami do podłogówki
podłogówka, plus dylatacje z takiego zółtego styro od poziomu styropianu na podłodze
tam, gdzie nie ma podłogówki- folia
wylewka, bez zbrojenia za to z dodatkiem włókien- zbrojenie nie potrzebne wówczas ponoć.

A i co do podłogówki, to pan inżynier kazał ocieplić rurki wchodzące/wychodzące  do/z rozdzielacza, żeby nie było strat ciepła.

P.S. Ale ci zazdroszczę sufitu, połowa roboty za Tobą- nas to dopiero czeka. Netbet to ciężka robota ten sufit, Wyceniłbyś swoją robotę na 50zł/m2? Bo my się ciągle wahamy- robić samemu czy odżałować to 10 tysi i dać zarobić...

----------


## Jarek.P

> Netbet: ja bym pierwszą warstwę folii wcisnął pod wystające płaty papy spod ścian i skleił je na jakiś lepik na zimno (bo na gorąco to pewnie tylko folię uszkodzi i po zawodach).


Nie śledzę waszych wywodów uważnie, więc nie wiem, czy była już dyskusja na temat zad i waletów papy vs folii. 
W każdym razie, o ile wciskanie pod izolację wystającą spod ścian folii jest może i wykonalne, tak w przypadku papy okazało się być straszliwie upierdliwe i dawać gorsze rezultaty niż teoria by mówiła, dlatego też ja u siebie po kilku próbach wciskania papy pod folię, zacząłem ją przyklejać (na dysperbit) do tej folii od wierzchu.

A co do kwestii folia czy papa - mam dwie warstwy: na dół papa termozgrzewalna, na to folia. Dalej oczywiście styropian i w przypadku parteru znów folia.

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

> wylewka, bez zbrojenia za to z dodatkiem włókien- zbrojenie nie potrzebne wówczas ponoć.


Trochę poniewczasie dowiedziałem się niestety, że to nie do końca jest prawda. Te włókna zabezpieczają przed mikropęknięciami w trakcie tężenia, ale nie zastąpią siatki. Siatka z kolei nie wszędzie jest potrzebna, ale np. w garażu by się przydała, a u mnie nie ma, bo uwierzyłem wykonawcy.

J.

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

> Trochę poniewczasie dowiedziałem się niestety, że to nie do końca jest prawda. Te włókna zabezpieczają przed mikropęknięciami w trakcie tężenia, ale nie zastąpią siatki. Siatka z kolei nie wszędzie jest potrzebna, ale np. w garażu by się przydała, a u mnie nie ma, bo uwierzyłem wykonawcy.
> 
> J.


I co pęka w garażu albo się koleiny porobiły? Bo u nie w garażowie też nie ma ...ja też z tych ufających...

----------


## Jarek.P

Jeszcze nie, ale i mój garaż nadal dziewiczy stoi, z rzeczy mających koła póki co jeździły w nim jedynie taczka i trójkołowiec mojego dziecka. Co będzie po postawieniu auta - zobaczymy...

W każdym razie stała w moim garażu pryzma chyba 80 sztuk płyt GK, 30kg na płytę x80 sztuk daje 2400kg, to niemal dwa razy tyle, co nieduża osobówka. Stało to parę tygodni i nic nie popękało, ale stało po pierwsze statycznie, po drugie nacisk był rozłożony na większą powierzchnię (kilka desek), więc nie jest to chyba porównywalne.

J.

----------


## netbet

.. w tym włożeniem foli pod papę raczej niewykonalne..... nie te temperatury i nie widzi mi sie to u nas, ale pomysł słuszny ( 2x folia )
pewnie przykleję jakimś dysperbitem folię do papy od wierzchu ... na to pójdzie druga - tak kontrolnie, w razie "gdyby"

----------


## netbet

> P.S. Ale ci zazdroszczę sufitu, połowa roboty za Tobą- nas to dopiero czeka. Netbet to ciężka robota ten sufit, Wyceniłbyś swoją robotę na 50zł/m2? Bo my się ciągle wahamy- robić samemu czy odżałować to 10 tysi i dać zarobić...


nawet na więcej bym sie wycenił  :big grin: 

10 tysi??? ile ty nasz tych sufitów??? weź no...

zapraszam na konsultacje od soboty do niedzieli w godzinach porannych do mej parafii  :cool:  
nie szkoda ci kasy?? kup se za to jakąś fajna kieckę  a staremu szkocką...i sami machnijcie.

----------


## netbet

> Netbet: ja bym pierwszą warstwę folii wcisnął pod wystające płaty papy spod ścian i skleił je na jakiś lepik na zimno (bo na gorąco to pewnie tylko folię uszkodzi i po zawodach).
> Ta warstwa powinna być w miarę szczelna, aby ew. wilgoć nie mogła wyjść z gleby pod domem do podłogi i wyżej. Zwłaszcza przy podłogówce, gdzie część tego ciepła mimo wszystko spyla do ziemii.
> 
> Dylatacja wylewki od ścian powinna sięgać styro. Nadmiar się odcina po wyschnięciu wylewki (znaczy się, gdy już można wejść na nią bez obaw, że się odkształci/popęka).
> Siatkę zbrojeniową wylewki połóż na rury podłogówki, nie pod. Siatka powinna być zatopiona w wylewce, a jak położysz ją na folii, to podziurawisz folię, a część drutów nie będzie otulona betonem.
> 
> Edit: spreparowałem szkic


siatka z racji "mania" otuliny betonowej w okreslonej grubości chyba faktycznie powinna byc [email protected]#$ już sam nie wiem... chyba zadzwonie do KB

p.s.
no no no.. szkic jak ta lala... wiadomo o co loto...

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Podłogę należy wykonać na takim PODŁOŻU  ( zagęszczony piach, równy grubością  chudziak, odpowiednio twardy styropian) żeby nie pracowała na zginanie czego konsekwencją jest powstanie ( różnych w zależności od kierunku obciążenia ) sił rozciągających prze które beton pęka. Jedyne co można rozsądnie zrobić to dodać włókna przeciwskurczowe które poprawiają wytrzymałość betonu przez zapobieganie skurczom przy wiązaniu. W garazu np. żeby  zapobiec pękaniu podłogi teoretycznie trzeba zbroić górną warstwę ( np.ciężki bufor w rogu garażu) i dolną ( samochód na środku garażu) grubymi żebrowanymi prętami spiętymi dodatkowo strzemionami by uzyskać konstrukcję przestrzenną , tak nikt nie robi, dodana siatka z prętów fi 6 nić nie da , chyba że nie pozwoli się rozjechać popękanej już podłodze. 
Pozdrawiam,
PS. na chudziak papa termo a na to folia = to dobry pomysł

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

> nawet na więcej bym sie wycenił 
> 
> 10 tysi??? ile ty nasz tych sufitów??? weź no...
> 
> zapraszam na konsultacje od soboty do niedzieli w godzinach porannych do mej parafii  
> nie szkoda ci kasy?? kup se za to jakąś fajna kieckę  a staremu szkocką...i sami machnijcie.


No góra i dół...pod 200 podejdzie...

Chopie, no szkoda mi i to bardzo. Stary chciałby sam, ale się boi  :wink: 

Ale by kiecka była  :big grin:  I ile szkockiej  :big grin:  :big grin: 

Jakby co to się na parafię kopsniem. Jezuu, ile to ja już czasu w kościele nie byłam  :big grin:

----------


## Inż.

Oczywiście, że zbroić podłogę nie ma po co... 
bo pręty w posadzę przeciw działają zginaniu się jej do dołu.
A pod posadzka jest podsypka i raczej nie usiądzie ona więcej niż parę mm...
w garażu jak już, proponuję dać lepszej klasy beton i grubości min. 10cm.
Dlaczego lepszej klasy, bo jest narażony na ścieranie, chyba że będą płytki to może być normalny... 
A dlaczego grubsza warstwa, bo beton jest odporny na ściskanie taka natura :smile: 
i jak będzie go trochę więcej będzie zapewniał swoją monolitycznością odpowiednią odporność na nacisk auta...
Chyba nic nie pokręciłem...

----------


## netbet

> No góra i dół...pod 200 podejdzie...
> 
> Chopie, no szkoda mi i to bardzo. Stary chciałby sam, ale się boi


..no to dawaj go na szkolenie z zakresu "podwieszeń" i proszę chopa swego wyposażyć w niezbędnik surwiwalowy zwany pospolicie czteropakiem  :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.
ja to mam fajny przelicznik - czteropak...im więcej wiedzy - tym więcej czteropaków ....i mniej szarych komórek. wiedza zabija. :cool:

----------


## netbet

> Oczywiście, że zbroić podłogę nie ma po co... 
> bo pręty w posadzę przeciw działają zginaniu się jej do dołu.
> .


to zbrojenie u mnie jest nie przeciw zapadaniu sie podłogi, a przeciw jej wstawaniu.
miałem w zeszłym roku extras... zaczęlo mi wypychać wylewkę do góry - glina.
w tym roku niec się nie dzieje, ale....
- jest SSZ
- jest czasem ogrzewane

tak kombinuję z tym zbrojeniem "na zaś"

----------


## SSN774

> zapraszam na konsultacje od soboty do niedzieli w godzinach porannych do mej parafii


Zona stwierdziła że jeśli nic nie masz przeciw to w niedziele zajrzymy, na kaca najlepsza zupa z netbetem  :big grin:  Nie chce płacić tysiaka za powieszenie sufitu w pokoju, tzn. 2 tysi bo pokoje są dwa  :smile:  A jeszcze i łazienka  :big grin:  
Warto się uczyć od najlepszych  :smile: 

Pozdro

----------


## netbet

znaczy znuff bal? SSN'y ...olgu( nie potrafię wymówić )'czki :cool:

----------


## netbet

[QUOTE=SSN774;4536750 
Warto się uczyć od najlepszych  :smile: 

Pozdro[/QUOTE]

..to pogadaj s *FlashBack*'eim ...mistrz jest ci to wielki i zacny, oblatany w konstelacjyjach podwieszanych i inszych klejonych i wierconych... wielka wiedza tajemna w nim jest ... ino zamczysko/siedlisko daleko... ze trzy dni by ku niemu konie gnać bez popasu.. :cool:

----------


## tomraider

> to zbrojenie u mnie jest nie przeciw zapadaniu sie podłogi, a przeciw jej wstawaniu.
> miałem w zeszłym roku extras... zaczęlo mi wypychać wylewkę do góry - glina.
> tak kombinuję z tym zbrojeniem "na zaś"



Witam. 
Skoro już miałeś  podnoszenie spowodowane wysadzinową gliną ( zamarzające soczewki wodne) to tylko  dowód na za słabe zagęszczenie ( 80 kg skoczek to niestety za mało a grunt i piach za długo leżał zluzowany = odprężony ) i/lub za płytką warstwę piachu pod chudziakiem , zbrojenie siatką absolutnie nic nie da ,wysadzenia podnoszą o np.2 cm całe budynki, a potem w lecie z kolei jest osiadanie, spytaj KB . Póki będziesz grzał może być dobrze. nie ma paniki. Z drugiej strony zasypując na zewnątrz fundamenty piaskiem stworzyłeś sobie przepuszczalną dla wody wannę w której stoi dom, trzeba by teraz drenaż, lepiej było zasypać gliną z wykopów. Ja też mam glinę i nie zamierzam oszczędzać na tym etapie , na izolację poziomą idzie papa + lepik na gorąco+ papa+ cienka folia ( tylko przy ścianach jako ochrona przed zaprawą)
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

> znaczy znuff bal? SSN'y ...olgu( nie potrafię wymówić )'czki


Nic to, chlapniesz cztery i się nauczysz :big grin: 

Że co? Dzień Swięty będziem święcić? Uuuu, to ja muszę Starego podpytać  :smile: 
U nas sufit za jakieś 3 tyg, ja nie wiem czy on wszystkiego nie zapomni i czy lekcji powtókowej nie będzie żądał..

----------


## netbet

..drenaż jest planowany....
...a glina:
- została na środku komór zasypywanych - teraz bym tego nie zostawił - reszta to piach.
- wypchnięcia były dokładnie tam gdzie pryzma miała szczyt...
- było to w zeszłym roku... był tylko strop

w tym roku jest spokój... nic się nie dzieje...

----------


## majki

> nie chce wstać z wyra....


Wiesz ...... Taka żona to skarb ....  :big tongue:   :wink: 

miłego leczenia  :wink: 
majki

----------


## tomraider

> ..drenaż jest planowany....


Witam.
Przemyśl sobie jeszcze temat drenażu ,korzyści z jego zastosowania nie są niestety takie znowu oczywiste, drenaż drogo kosztuje (kruszywo) i trudno dobrze go zrobić, najlepiej pogadać z geologiem.
Drenaż jest konieczny jak woda stoi na powierzchni gruntu , u Ciebie na zdjęciach nie widać takiej sytuacji, drenaż jest możliwy jak masz gdzie odprowadzać wodę ( żadne tam studnie chłonne) najlepiej bez pomp , niestety drenaż zawsze ,,ściąga’’ całą wodę z najbliższej okolicy  ( kilkanaście metrów i więcej) do przestrzeni wokół fundamentów domu co z czasem ,,udrażnia i czyści z gliny i iłu rury” którymi są przerosty z piasku (między warstwami gliny czy iłu ) którymi woda płynie, czyli im więcej drenujesz tym za parę lat masz coraz więcej wody do drenowania. Ja świadomie zrezygnowałem z drenażu w zamian  mam izolowane lepikiem na zimno zbrojone monolityczne z B 25 ściany fundamentowe, wybrana ze środka glina poszła na zewnątrz , środek wypełniłem  zwietrzeliną ( za cenę transportu)  zagęszczoną 450 kg płytą .  
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ann i pawel

witam,
*mogłabym zapytać ile kosztuje metr materiałów na gotowo sufitów podwieszanych*?...i co dokładnie potrzeba kupić...zastanawiam się czy u siebie robić na suficie tynk czy jednak obniżyć i zawiesić płyty...nie potrafię tego robić...ale liczę, że się nauczę..i zastanawiam się czy to się opłaca?...tynk mam za 22zł za metr już z robocizną

----------


## netbet

przeca pisałem..... 




> trochę o kosztach - dwa sufity o łącznej powierzchni 55 m2
> - profile : 480 zł
> - wieszaki .. esy, obrotowe - 250 zł
> - wkręty, kotwy, kołki - 180 zł
> razem ... letko ponad 9 stówek....czyli 16 zyla/m2 podwieszenia... dojdzie jeszcze płyta, szpachla...pewnie jeszcze z dycha.... 
> czyli materiałowo 1m2 sufitu podwieszanego mnie kosztuje 2,5 dychy...cholera - dużo..


doszło jeszcze jedno "podwieszenie" w kuchni... znowu profile, wieszaki, kotwy.. czyli jakaś stówa ..może nawet ponad...

..ale gdybym chciał mieć płaski sufit.... pewnie wyszłoby poniżej 2 dych...

----------


## Yeti

Pozwoliłem sobie odrobinkę przemalować rysunek, żeby pokazać jak to jest u mnie  :wink: 




> ...a *Yeti* trochę przerobił :
> 
> na chudziaka idzie folia - wywijana na ściany ponad warstwy styro + wylewka
> na folię idzie styro
> na styro idzie znuff folia (lub folia metalizowana z kratką ułatwiającą montaż podłogówki) - wywijana znuff na sciany 
> na folie idą rurki od podłogówki (przypinane do styropianu)
> nad rurki idzie siatka zbrojeniowa (najlepiej na plastikowych dystansach) lub w zamian za nią włókna polipropylenowe dodawane bezpośrednio do przygotowywanej w miksokrecie wylewki
> na to wszytko - sru wylewkę z kreta.
> dookoła przy scianach dylatacja z pianki/styro/innsze ... - i ona ma zaczynac sie na poziomie styro (a lepiej - nieco poniżej tak, żeby II warstwa styro docisnęła ja do ściany)
> ...

----------


## Yeti

> zapraszam na konsultacje od soboty do niedzieli w godzinach porannych do mej parafii


 Wprawdzie nie mnie w powyższym poście zapraszasz, ale już tylu wiernych do ciebie ciągnie, że może i ja bym się kiedyś wybrał na te niedzielne obrzędy :tongue: 
Jeśli masz jeszcze miejsca w ławkach, to podałbyś na priv jakiś nr do proboszcza, co by szczegóły obgadać - szczególnie w kwestii wina mszalnego i dojazdu, bo wiem już wprawdzie, że parafia na trasie ode mnie do Aleksandrowa jest położona i że niedaleko dzwonnicy kościelnej..., ale dokładnych współrzędnych mój informator mi nie przekazał, a na szukanie czasu szkoda, bo mógłbym przy braku szczęścia dopiero na ogłoszenia duszpasterskie dotrzeć  :wink:

----------


## netbet

...każda jedna owieczka zbłąkana jest mile widziana we świuntyni naszej....
...a i dobrego słowa uświadczy...

pierwsze obrzędy zaczynają się od 8,00 ...nakarmić zwierza, pogadać z elektrycznym wężem... i takie tam...

pozdro
Ociec NETbet

p.s.
cholera - muszę chatę posprzątać.

----------


## SSN774

hehe. Pasze ze soba przywieziem. Sprzatac nie musisz zaloze robocze szmaty i bedzie ok.

----------


## ged

> *ged*... weź no... ja szukam kotła taniego... bez podajnika. Ale.... gdybym kiedys szukał takiego z podajnikiem to juz miałem typy... i to wlaśnie tłokowce.
> 
> NEtbet
> 
> p.s.
> .. a gdzie ty właściwie się zawieruszyłeś? eee??


Jestem, jestem - na SKYPE jeśli chcesz pogadać - wołaj mnie nawet gdy mnie niema  :Smile: 
Nie pakuj się w średniowieczne dziwolągi górno/środkow/dolno - spalające, albo jeszcze durniejsze ślimakowce. Kup lekko przewymiarowanego STALMARK'a i zapomnisz o ogrzewaniu. Przez pierwsze dwa lata nie wydasz złotówki na ogrzewanie - spalisz pozostałości budowlane i trochę chrustu z pobliskiego lasu.  :Smile:   zaoszczędzoną kasę wydaj na kocioł z podajnikiem.  Nie wiem jak jest z modulacją mocy w kotłach zasypowych - podajnikowy podaje tyle ciepła ile dom potrzebuje i ani grama więcej - z zasypowego pójdzie w komin, albo przegrzeje instalację. Dla informacji: na 250 m2 do ogrzania zużywam na dobę 3 wiadra miału (420 zł za tonę) przy -5 st za oknem i 23 w domu. (jedną ścianę 7x2,8m z maksa 25cm  mam nieocieploną - gdyby była ocieplona spalałbym połowę tego!!! ) Kocioł od jesieni czyściłem raz,  sadzy nie ma - tylko trochę szarego pyłu jak z papierosa. Dosypuję codziennie, bo lubię popatrzeć na ogień i nie chce mi się jednorazowo przemęczać. Pełny zasobnik wystarcza na dwa tygodnie - ale wiesz że mam spory kociołek  :Smile:  Przemyśl zanim podejmiesz decyzję - podłogówką będziesz zachwycony - teraz musisz być zachwycony z kotła - ja jestem.  :Smile: )

Ged - posypany gipsem ... gładzie - beeee.- wszędzie gips  ::-(: ((.

----------


## netbet

ged... ja szukam taniego kotła... ten junkers kosztuje ok. 3 koła.. jest jeszcze tańszy jego odpowiednik - dakon dor... 2,7 koła

nie szukam kotła spalającego wszystko jak leci, raz z góry, raz z z dołu, raz z boku... na być dolniak.
dlaczego? ano dlatego że jestem leniwy, nie będę musiał go co 24h rozpalać ( wersja optymistyczna ), wystarczy mu dorzucić.

do podłogówki sie przekonałem - jest tańsza niż kalafiory :big grin: 
do pieca dolniaka "dorastam", ale zestawienie jego z jakimś wszytko palnym gównojadem za 2 koła wypada blado..( przynajmniej dla mnie )

dobrze żeś siem odnalazł... :cool:  zaczynałem tęsknić... :big grin:

----------


## netbet

..z innym pytaniem do szanownych...

sa jakies symulacje pracy i nastawów zaworów czterodrogowych?  ...wiecie do czego zmierzam....regulacja ... powrót... i takie tam..

----------


## netbet

prosze mnie wyprostować jak się mylę...

.. przy zainstalowanym w instalacji CO zaworze 4 drogowym mamy wpływ ( ręcznie bądź autoamtycznie ) jedynie na jedną wartość - TEMP ZASILANIA ODBIORNIKÓW?..wartość powrotu z instalacji nieznana ... wartość powrotu na kocioł nieznana ( można przewidzieć.. na oko.. ale na oko to chłop w szpitalu umarł ..)
..a co z temp powrotu do kotła? 50 oC ?
 chcąc mieć wpływ na obie wartości - zasilanie odbior. i powrót do kotła jednym zaworem sie tego nie opierdzieli...potrzebny drugi do pilnowania .

?

----------


## tomraider

> prosze mnie wyprostować jak się mylę...
>  jednym zaworem sie tego nie opierdzieli...potrzebny drugi do pilnowania .
> 
> ?


Witam.
He,he, no to trzeba chyba kolejny zawór do ,,taniej podłogówki'' pewnie też z siłownikiem i sterownikiem z czujnikiem  temperatury. Poczekajmy na podpowiedż NAJLEPSZEGO DORADCY który w końcu sam ma podłogówkę.
pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

..niekoniecznie z siłownikami... jak masz pilnowane ręcznie obie temp - to po cholerę drogie siłowniki
zmiana temp  zasilenia obiegu podłogówki może nie miec wpływu na powrót do kotła... jest to wykonalne...

zawór 4 drogowy kosztuje średnio 150 zyli...  dwie sztuki - 3 stówki .... to i tak jest "tanio" w porównaniu do jednego siłownika..

----------


## tomraider

> ..niekoniecznie z siłownikami... jak masz pilnowane ręcznie obie temp - to po cholerę drogie siłowniki
> zmiana temp  zasilenia obiegu podłogówki może nie miec wpływu na powrót do kotła... jest to wykonalne...
> 
> zawór 4 drogowy kosztuje średnio 150 zyli...  dwie sztuki - 3 stówki .... to i tak jest "tanio" w porównaniu do jednego siłownika..


Witam.
NETbet nie wyważaj otwartych drzwi ( pisząc o dwóch 4D w jednej instalce C.O),  poczekaj ludzie umieją je otwierać, zwłaszcza najlepsi doradcy.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

można to chyba też pchnąć dwoma zaworami 3 D ..... 
nic nie wywarzam.... próbuje zrozumieć zasadą działania jednego i drugiego i zestawić to co potrafią z tym co ja od nich oczekuję...

jeden nie da rady.... za mało potrafi. :big tongue:

----------


## netbet

zasada działania zaworów:
http://www.defro.pl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=428&I  temid=428&lang=pl
http://www.defro.pl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=429&I  temid=429&lang=pl

a tu jest jak to powinno banglać...
http://www.defro.pl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=441&I  temid=441&lang=pl

..i po sprawie..

nalezy tylko jeszcze zadbać o powrót na odpowiednim poziomie... ale to juz jest proste... :big grin: 

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.
cholera - zdobywanie wiedzy zajmuje trochę.....

----------


## BasH

No ale będziemy mieć skile:
1. drwal (masakra moich drzew  :smile: 
2. kopacz rowów (pogłębianie sztycha na ławy)
3. zbrojarz - betoniarz
4. elektryk (bednarka w uziom fundamentowy na listwę uziemiającą)
5. murarz
6. zalewacz ; ) (betonu i nie tylko)
7. zbrojarz/układacz stropów
8. stolarz szalunkowy
9. hydraulik (kanaliza, co, woda)
10. elektryk LEVEL UP (przyłącze, elektryka w domu)
11. specjalista od zabezpieczenia mienia (alarmy)
12. instalator IT
13. dekarz
14......... pewnie jeszcze o paru skilach zapomniałem, a .... najistotniejszy - naczelny piwopijca : )

----------


## jan_z_wolna

Netbet,
Z tego co pamiętam, to też masz glinę i wysoką wodę. Połóż choć jedną warstwę papy termozgrzewalnej. Pamiętam jak podwieszałeś papę pod murami i wtedy myślałem "o to łatwo będzie mu zgrzać z chudziakiem". Tyle roboty z tym było. Zadeskowałeś dach, a na glebę chcesz dać folijkę?

----------


## netbet

> Netbet,
> Z tego co pamiętam, to też masz glinę i wysoką wodę. Połóż choć jedną warstwę papy termozgrzewalnej. Pamiętam jak podwieszałeś papę pod murami i wtedy myślałem "o to łatwo będzie mu zgrzać z chudziakiem". Tyle roboty z tym było. Zadeskowałeś dach, a na glebę chcesz dać folijkę?


TAK.... na chudziaka idzie folia 0,3  dwie warstwy z atestem ( macałem tą 0,2 i tą 0,3... tą pierwszą to można kanapki owijać )

----------


## Inż.

Wywołany został tema dot. drenażu, chciałbym wypowiedzieć się na zas... bo obecnie nic się nie da w tej kwestii zrobić...
Sam jestem już po samorobnym montażu drenażu w gminie... już dwa sezony jest urzytkowany i nie ma z nim najmniejszego problemy a wodę ściąga po opadach w ciągu paru godzin leci jak z kranu...
Jak to zorbiłem, wykorzystując specyfikę gliny - nie przepuszczalność... wykonałem na określonym poziomie wokół budynku coś w formie rynny... aby woda spływająca ze ściany fundementowych i ta z opaski, zbirała się w niej... następnie umieściłem rurę drenarską w otulinie 200g/m2 - samorbnie owijanie... ułożylęm ją po środku tej ryny, pilnując spadków do studzienki zbiorczej... obsypałęm całość czystym piaskiem od poziomu rury do terenu....
koszt: ok. 300zł - rury, geowłukninia, itd, piasku wysło - 2 wywrotki po 250zł.

Kilka uwag z tego co widziałem na forum jak ludzie mają zrobione:
1. warswa filtrujaca z piasku i podwójnej goewłukniny wystracza żeby nie nastąpiło zapchanie otworów rur, warstwa piasku wysokości ponad 1,0m przefiltruje wszystko i nie ma czym się rura zapchać... widzę po wodzi w studzience rewizyjenj, że kryształ... chyba się napiję :smile: 
2. rura musi leżeć na warstwie grunu nieprzepuszczalnego i wtedy będzie odprowadzała zgromadzoną wodę, a widziałem kładzioną rurę w połowie warswy obsypania budynku z piasku.
3. błądem jest łączenie drenażu z rynnami - zbrodnia, to tak jak nalać do dziurawego kieliszka wódkę :smile: 
4. drenaż nie sprawdzi się, jeśli odprowadzany będzie do studzienki chłonnej obok budynku zbudowanej na glinie - będzie to zbiornik, oczywiście można zebraną wodę wykorzystać do podlewania, tylko jak wody w nim jest najwiecej to wszedzie jej jest, a zbiornik ma swoją ograniczoną pojemność... natomiast w lato jak jest podlewanie możliwe to wody deszczowej nie ma... dlatego najlepszym rozwiązaniem jest rów, rzeka, staw...
5. drenaż odprowadza wodę z warstw przepuszczalnych więc jeśli pozostała część terenu jest ukształtowana w przeciwnym kierunku to nie ściąga on tej wody...

Drenaż stanowi jedno z rozwiązań radzenia sobie z wodą na glinie... zgodzę się z kolegą tomraider, że można zrobić dobrą izolazję i obsypać całość gliną tworząc warstwę nieprzepuszczalną i odsuwającą wodę od budynku... jest to drugie rozwiązanie według mnie najlepsze, jak dobrze zrobione to miodzio...
Ja mam możliwość odprowadzania wody, więc wybur był prosty....

Ntebet wybór należy do ciebie...

----------


## tomraider

> .nalezy tylko jeszcze zadbać o powrót na odpowiednim poziomie... ale to juz jest proste...


Witam.
Czemu skupiłeś się na temperaturze na powrocie ( chyba nie wierzysz w bajurzenie  o korozji kotła) , przecież na nią masz najmniejszy wpływ. Co jest niby proste?
Większość  systemów sterowań  pilnuje tem zasilania, stosując 4D można podnieść temp powrotu mieszając obieg kotłowy ale to przecież bez sensu.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## BasH

Nie bez sensu bo chroni nieco piec przed szybką korozją - chociaż to chyba trochę sciema, bo mój obecny górniak ma ponad 10 lat, w okresach wiosenno-jesiennych palę na 45 stopni i jakoś nie umiera...

----------


## ged

NetBet co ty kombinujesz z tymi zaworami? Do podłogówki wystarczy jeden trójdrogowy, albo czterodrogowy -  z tym drugim więcej się urobisz podczas instalacji. Automatyki i siłownika nie musisz mieć. Zrobiłem ful wypas: pomiary temperatury na każdej rurce, sterowanie pompami, siłowniki - wszystko pospinane magistralą onewire - bajer dla automatyka - teraz nawet nie chce mi się tego włączyć. Podłogówka ma taką bezwładność, a chata tak docieplona, że sam się kiedyś zwór optymalnie ustawił i jest w sam raz bez jakiegokolwiek regulowania.  Temperaturą powrotu się nie martw - powrót z zasilania CWU ją wystarczająco podniesie. 
Roszenie kotła ? to coś w rodzaju oddychania przez ściany ? gdzie ta rosa ma powstać - bo nie kumam?

----------


## tomraider

> ...Roszenie kotła ? to coś w rodzaju oddychania przez ściany ? gdzie ta rosa ma powstać - bo nie kumam?


Witam.
Właśnie,producenci kotłów z góry zakładają że nie umiesz  odpowiednio spalić ( kiepski palacz) swojego mokrego paliwa ( gówniane paliwo), więc stąd zalecenia o 50 C na powrocie he,he.
Analogicznie można zalecić posiadaczom samochodów jazdę z pręd, 3 km/h, jakby wszyscy tak jeżdzili to nie  nie trzeba prawka jazdy , abs, poduszek powietrznych itd.
Błąd myślowy polega na rozważaniu układu kocioł - instalacja C.O.- temp.zewnętrzna jako coś stałego w czasie, a ten układ jest tymczasem dynamiczny  więc wymaga jako takiego sterowania ale raczej na zasilaniu . Sterowanie można ,,odpuścić'' jak masz sporo $ i   takie hektary pod dachem  jak Ged  :smile:  ( pozdrawiam)  , ale nie każdy jest taki obszarnik i milioner.
pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

> Ja mam możliwość odprowadzania wody, więc wybur był prosty....
> 
> Ntebet wybór należy do ciebie...


drenaż ma powstać, bo też mam gdzie wodę zrzucić.. rów melioracyjny w granicy działki. :big tongue: ...ale to w przyszłości...

----------


## netbet

chyba macie rację ...jeden zawór styknie. jeden 4D. na początek bez siłownika...

----------


## amstrong89

Producent mojego kotła podaje że największą sprawność uzyskuje kocioł przy temperaturze pracy 75C. :wink:  Wydaje mi się że te 50C na powrocie zabezpieczyć ma kocioł przed paleniem mokrym opałem niesezonowanym. Suche drewno można palić w niższych temperaturach a to już decyzja indywidualna.  :yes: 
Netbet: jakiej firmy planujesz kupić rury alupex i jakim systemem chcesz je łączyć - zgrzewane czy skręcane?

----------


## netbet

pex - wavin....bo tego najtaniej znalazłem...
zgrzewany pex??? zaciskane... skręcane.... mi tam jest wsio ryba... aby trzymały. ( jak gdzieś pozyczę pracę - zaciskane, jak nie - skręcane.. )
nie będzie żadnych połączeń na pexach pod betonem.. wiec jak zacznie ciec.. to znaczy że rura puściła.. a każde złącze "na wierzchu: zawsze można poprawić...

a plasticzaki do wody zgrzewane  - nie wiem...jakiś polski producent... ma to jakies znaczenie?

----------


## ged

> Witam.
> Właśnie,producenci kotłów z góry zakładają że nie umiesz  odpowiednio  spalić ( kiepski palacz) swojego mokrego paliwa ( gówniane paliwo), więc  stąd zalecenia o 50 C na powrocie he,he.
> Analogicznie można zalecić posiadaczom samochodów jazdę z pręd, 3 km/h,  jakby wszyscy tak jeżdzili to nie  nie trzeba prawka jazdy , abs,  poduszek powietrznych itd.
> Błąd myślowy polega na rozważaniu układu kocioł - instalacja C.O.-  temp.zewnętrzna jako coś stałego w czasie, a ten układ jest tymczasem  dynamiczny  więc wymaga jako takiego sterowania ale raczej na zasilaniu .  Sterowanie można ,,odpuścić'' jak masz sporo $ i   takie hektary pod  dachem  jak Ged  ( pozdrawiam)  , ale nie każdy jest taki obszarnik i milioner.
> pozdrawiam


Tak myślę i myślę, aż czasem mnie głowa od  tego myślenia boli i wymyślić jakoś nie mogę - gdzie producent kotła  przewiduje że się skropli ta woda co to tę korozję ma wywołać. Oświećcie  mnie PROSZĘ !!! 

Cały układ ogrzewania jest dynamiczny owszem,  ale ogrzewanie podłogowe ma tę właściwość że bardzo powoli reaguje na  sterowanie - szczególnie gdy trzeba zmniejszyć temperaturę. W moim  przypadku przy stałej temp. zewnętrznej aby zmniejszyć temperaturę  wewnątrz o 1 st muszę czekać co najmniej dobę przy całkowicie wygaszonym  kotle. Nagrzewanie jest szybsze bo można na podłogówkę puścić sporą  temperaturę. O wiele szybciej zauważa się zmianę temperatury  odczuwalnej. Ci co podłogówki nie mają mogą nie rozumieć jak się czuje  temperaturę odczuwalną. Podam to na przykładzie  :Smile:  na termometrze w  kuchni jest 23 st. - żonka stwierdza: coś mi zimno - schodzę do  kotłowni, przestawiam zawór trójdrogowy, (zwiększam temperaturę wody o 2  st. ) po godzince żona wrzeszczy: przegiąłeś - jest za gorąco! patrzę  na ten sam termometr - nadal jest 23 st  :Smile:  znów schodzę do kotłowni,  trójdrogowca wracam do pozycji przed regulacją - spokój na kilka dni   :Smile:   Taką mam teraz automatykę  :big tongue: 
Do miliona wydanego na budowę domu jeszcze mi baaaardzo daleko  :big grin:  
Hektary  to czysta kalkulacja ekonomiczna - matematyka. Mały dom to drogi dom.  Weźmy takie ogrzewanie. Spora część ciepła ucieka przez ściany  zewnętrzne - dom 10x10m ma 100 m2 powierzchni i 40mb ściany zewnętrznej,  dom 20x20m ma 400 m2 i 80m b ścian - wychodzi mi na to że na dom 4 razy  większy potrzeba tylko dwa razy więcej energii  :big lol:  Przy większych kubaturach różnice są jeszcze większe. Z wentylacją jest jeszcze fajniej  :yes:  czy to będzie 400 czy 100 m2 to dla 4 w domu mieszkających osób trzeba wymienić dokładnie tyle samo powietrza  :big grin:  Czyli koszty wentylacji są TAKIE SAME  :big lol: 
To  by było na razie tyle od "doradcy", ale wróćmy do tematu NetBetonowego  kotła. Kocioł kupuje się raz na kilkadziesiąt lat - warto poczekać i  kupić coś z czego będziesz zadowolony. Z braku podajnika nie będziesz  zadowolony. Przez dwa lata spalałem deski szalunkowe - co kilka godzin  trzeba było dokładać - rano rozpalać - przykre, ale darmowe. Teraz  wydaję +- 3 stówy miesięcznie na miał. 5 miesięcy w roku, dwa lata   -  to jakieś 3 tys do przodu - to tyle ile trzeba dopłacić do podajnika.  Potem zasyp raz w tygodniu - jeśli potrafisz ciąć i spawać blachę -  powiększysz podajnik i zasyp masz raz w miesiącu  :yes:

----------


## Inż.

Tak sobie przypomniałem, że kotłownia Netbet to jakieś 5m2 - projektowane pod piec gazowy w projekcie gotowym...
Myślę, że nie ma co się porywać na kocioł z zasobnikiem, bo nie będzie gdzie węgla położyć na bierzące podkładanie :smile: 
Po za tym, potrzebne jest jakieś miejscie żeby sie do kotła dostać i na inne bajery...

----------


## majki

Przypomnę sie nieśmiało, że mam półtora kręga, nie mylić kega  :wink:  taśmy dylatacyjnej, do wylewek. 15 cm wysokości. Tanio oddam  :smile: 
Jakby coś, to będzie okazja żebyście do nas zajrzeli  :smile: 

zdrówka dla Was, majki

----------


## compi

> Tak sobie przypomniałem, że kotłownia Netbet to jakieś 5m2 ...


Ja tak tylko czytam na razie i zamieszania nie chcę wprowadzać, ale:
"Odnośnie „kotłowni” na paliwo stałe.
Co prawda nie ma powszechnego zakazu stosowania kotłów na paliwo stałe i raczej nie zanosi się aby taki zakaz był powszechny, ale coraz częstsza jest praktyka sprawdzania wymiarów „kotłowni”.
Dla pamięci, kotły na paliwo stałe dla kotłów o mocy do 25kW – czyli dla domów jednorodzinnych:
• minimalna odległość tyłu kotła od przegrody budynku: 0,7 m
• minimalna odległość boku kotła od przegrody budynku: 1,0 m
• minimalna odległość przodu kotła od ściany przeciwległej: 2,0 m
Czyli jeśli kocioł ma wymiary 1 x 1m, to minimalne wymiary „kotłowni” to 3,7 x 3m = 11,1m2

To tak dla jasności."
To z tego wątku http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...48#post4540848

Eh, mam nadzieję, że to nie skomplikuje Waszych planów....

----------


## SSN774

> Tak sobie przypomniałem, że kotłownia Netbet to jakieś 5m2 - projektowane pod piec gazowy w projekcie gotowym...
> Myślę, że nie ma co się porywać na kocioł z zasobnikiem, bo nie będzie gdzie węgla położyć na bierzące podkładanie
> Po za tym, potrzebne jest jakieś miejscie żeby sie do kotła dostać i na inne bajery...


Może się mylę ale ten kocioł z zasobnikiem się tam co najwyżej na styk zmieści, dziś oglądałem raz jeszcze kotłownie netbeta, dzięki raz jeszcze  :smile: , jakby co to zawsze ściankę w kibelku przesunie  :wink:  Łebski facet przecie  :smile: 

*Compi* kiepsko to widzę przy tych wytycznych...

----------


## Bombowy

]Powitać !
Jako, że jest to mój pierwszy post w tym temacie zacznę od pokłonów i wyrazów uznania.
Zauważywszy, iż ostatnimi czasy dyskusje w powyższych komentarzach toczą się głównie w temacie ogrzewania pragnę przeprosić ,że ni z gruszki ni z pietruszki powracam do (odłożonego od jakiegoś czasu) tematu sufitu podwieszanego.
Otóż przyszedł mi do głowy plan samorobnej i prymitywnej konstrukcji podnośnika do płyt - do jutra pewnie zapomnę więc napiszę teraz.
[IMG][/IMG]
W tym miejscu powinien ukazać się szkic obrazujący ów cudo - pierwszy raz w życiu wklejam zdjęcia, a legenda głosi że jest to wiedza tajemna i niedostępna.
[IMG][/IMG] 
[IMG][img=http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/2850/podnosnikp.th.jpg][/IMG]
Jak się wyświetlą będzie git.

----------


## amstrong89

Przy alupex producenci radzą używać tylko ich produktów do instalacji nie mieszając z innymi producentami. Prościej to nie polecaja łączyć np rury alupex jednego producenta a złączki drugiego. Podobno z czasem może to doprowadzić do nieszczelności na łączeniach. 

5m2- trochę mało jak na kotłownię. Mała kubatura. Nie wiem czy jest to ważne ale przy np. ładowaniu do pieca wleci ci trochę dymu do środka pomieszczenia i chyba można zaczadzieć. Kiepska sprawa. :Confused:  :sad:

----------


## Bombowy

Ech z tym wklejaniem to nie bardzo wyszło, wyszło za to na jaw żem jest lamus w sprawach komputerowych.
Może jutro w pracy dowiem się co i jak.
Poki co w kilku zdaniach postaram się opisać zamierzoną zasadę działania podnośnika.
-Konstrukcja ta w niczym nie przypomina dostępnych w sprzedaży podnośników (z taką fajną korbką)
-Koszt materiałów nie powinien przekroczyć stówy (w zależności od użytych materiałów)
-Jest póki co nieprzetestowana empirycznie, więc niewykluczone iż może zacząć żyć własnym życiem, ciężko ranić, lub zabić.
Podnośnik kształtem części konstrukcyjnej przypomina paletę do transportu szyb (patrząc z boku taki trójkąt prostokątny) tyle, że o wymiarach szer. ok. 75cm, wys. ok. 2,5m wykonaną z rurek stalowych ok. 3/4" , choć w wersji ekonomicznej myślę, że i z desek szło by pozbijać.
Całość umiejscowiona na na regulowanych podporach a'la Netbetowe kotwy do montażu drzwi balkonowych.
Na omówionej konstrukcji zamocowany będzie ruchomy blat roboczy (pod płytę). spoczywał będzie na konstrukcji niczym szyba na palecie, a  połączony z nią będzie za pomocą zawiasów umieszczonych u szczytu konstrukcji. Na dolnej części blatu przydadzą się jakieś zderzaczki, co by się płyta w dół nie zsuwała.
Montaż polegał by na umieszczeniu płyty na złożonym blacie (ok 70 stopni).
Podkręceniu o parę cm śrub przy stopach tak by górna część płyty stykała się ze stelażem sufitowum.
Podniesieniu jednej strony blatu z płytą do wysokości profili cd i podparciu blatu deską , rurką itp (druga strona opiera się oczywiście na zawiasach i konstrukcji z rurek).
Można kręcić.
Mam nadzieję, że może komuś ten alternatywny sposób się przyda.
Ps. Jak na łikendzie nie da rady murować to poeksperymentuję ze spawarką. Nie ma to jak naświetlić oczy o poranku.
Pokłony

----------


## ann i pawel

witam, 
mam prośbę, widzę, że udziela się tu wielu fachowców w każdej dziedzinie... czy mógłby mi ktoś powiedzieć jak to jest z instalacją elektryczną...jeżeli idzie w peszlu po ziemi to jak później wygląda układanie foli pod wylewki-na czy pod peszlą-jak ją mocować do ziemi jeżeli w ogóle, są takie specjalne mocowania co się wierci do ziemi, ale co później z tą folią...?i co ze styropianem...na wszystkie będzie trzeba wycinać rowki?czy te peszle układać maksymalnie przy ścianie i pierwszą warstwę tylko dosunąć a drugą zakryć...może wie ktoś jak to jest z tą kolejnością instalacji w wylewce...widziałam tutaj rysunek z tymi warstwami,ale bez opisania jak to jest  tymi wszystkimi rurkami...a jeszcze...jak peszle idą pod podłogówką to maja być w jakiejś specjalnej peszli...proszę o pomoc
bardzo dziękuję za odpowiedź

----------


## arturromarr

Ja też mam taką małą kotłownie i to był jeden z powodów dla którego, zrezygnowałem z podajnika.
W między czasie sąsiad (z podoną kotłownią) zakupił tłokowca i okazało się że spokojnie to "upchnął".
Fakt, ze nie spełnia tych wspomnianych przepisów bo stoi pod ścianą, ale zakładał mu to instalator z uprawnieniami więc mu obierze i podpisze tą instalację.
Ja olądałem marketowe retorty i zawsze miały wylot spalin z boku i był też problem z wyciąganiem ślimaka co czasem jest konieczne(trzeba mieć z 0,5m za zasobnikiem miejsca), a jego piecyk, wylot w górę, nie trzeba nic demontować, sprawdza się już drugą zimę.

----------


## ged

> Ja tak tylko czytam na razie i zamieszania nie chcę wprowadzać, ale:
> "Odnośnie „kotłowni” na paliwo stałe.
> Co prawda nie ma powszechnego zakazu stosowania kotłów na paliwo stałe i raczej nie zanosi się aby taki zakaz był powszechny, ale coraz częstsza jest praktyka sprawdzania wymiarów „kotłowni”.
> Dla pamięci, kotły na paliwo stałe dla kotłów o mocy do 25kW – czyli dla domów jednorodzinnych:
> • minimalna odległość tyłu kotła od przegrody budynku: 0,7 m
> • minimalna odległość boku kotła od przegrody budynku: 1,0 m
> • minimalna odległość przodu kotła od ściany przeciwległej: 2,0 m
> Czyli jeśli kocioł ma wymiary 1 x 1m, to minimalne wymiary „kotłowni” to 3,7 x 3m = 11,1m2
> 
> ...



5 m2 spokojnie wystarczy na tłokowca z podajnikiem. Swojego kolosa 80 kW upchnąłem w narożnik kotłowni - 20 cm od jej ścian, dodatkowo z trzeciej strony do 1/4 zasłania go komin. Nie wiem jak w innych kotłach, ale STALMARK robi kotły pod klienta i wszelkie otwory techniczne mogą być tam gdzie klient sobie zażyczy - bez dodatkowej opłaty. Ja mam dostęp z przodu do wyczystak i awaryjnego rusztu, oraz z boku do pudła z popiołem, zasobnika i wyczystek tłoka. Czopuch od góry. Większy kłopot jest z magazynem miału, sposobem napełniania magazynu i przenoszenia do kotła. Planowałem magazynować workowany - myślałem że z woreczka siup do zasobnika i po kłopocie - ALE !!  20 kilogramów to jeszcze można, ale więcej ... lub gdy się człek zestarzeje, albo kitnie. Na składach miał workują często po 50-60 kg!!!  i sporo za to biorą! Musiałem z woreczka maleńka łopatką szuflować do zasobnika. Ostatecznie zrezygnowałem z worków i magazynuję miał luzem. Do wiaderka 4 szufle i do podajnika - całkiem przyjemna praca. Sąsiad do tłokowca kupuje groszek w plastikowych workach po 20 kg przygotowany w koplani - ale to dziadostwo nie węgiel - nie dość że drogi to mało ma węgla w węglu - czarny dym z komina  ::-(:  masa sadzy i popiołu. Po kilku latach palenia nabiera się doświadczenia i wiadomo co kupować. Można samemu zaworkować na składzie to co się kupi - ale worek nie jest tani - i roboty masa, szuflowanie luzaka jest i mniej męczące.

----------


## netbet

sprawdziłem kotłownie u siebie... 2,20 x 2,12 ...czyli 4,7m2 .. szału nie ma...

... odległości...
przecież ktoś to projekt rysował i sie pod tym podpisał chyba sie zna..
przecież ktoś wydał pozwolenie na budowę i chyba widział co podpisuje...

kocioł z podajnikiem pewnie wszedłby na styk, dolniak na luzaku ( junki-  Wymiary (wys./głęb./szer.) - 1040/770/700 m )



*Bombowy*... pomysł jak na pierwszy rzut oka prostszy od mojego!
tak na szybko.... można to adaptować do rusztowania, dwa miejsca podparcia, jedna oś obrotu, znikoma konieczna regulacja pionowa.... cholera  - muszę to "przetrenować"

----------


## Inż.

Jeśli chodzi o Twój projekt Netbet, a dokładniej o Twoją kotłownię...
To tylko projektant bierze na siebie jej parametry - wymiary, wentylację...
Czy w projekcie masz wpis: kotłonie na kocioł na paliwo stałe?
To powinna ona spełniać te wymagania...

Powiem Ci, za kwestie technologiczne, techniczne i projektowe odpowiada projaktant.
W urzędzie pani Grażynka lub inna, sprawdza tylko formalną strona projektu:
 - jego zgodność z prawem miejscowym,
 - czy strony są ponumerowane,
 - czy są wszędzie podpisy, uprawnienia, itd...
Nikt nie sprawadza w urzędzie czy Twoja kotłownia ma 5m2 czy 11m2...
Osoba sprawdzająca to nie jest ktoś, kto się na tym zna - na technice... (rzadko kiedy).

Więc chyba zostałeś potraktowany jak większość projektów typowych,
podpis - 300-500zł i rób Pan jak chcesz... - polska rzeczywistość.

----------


## adamoos

ged pisze:
"Hektary to czysta kalkulacja ekonomiczna - matematyka. Mały dom to drogi dom. Weźmy takie ogrzewanie. Spora część ciepła ucieka przez ściany zewnętrzne - dom 10x10m ma 100 m2 powierzchni i 40mb ściany zewnętrznej, dom 20x20m ma 400 m2 i 80m b ścian - wychodzi mi na to że na dom 4 razy większy potrzeba tylko dwa razy więcej energii  Przy większych kubaturach różnice są jeszcze większe. "

Z tym się nie zgodzę, bo to jest  trochę naciągana kalkulacja ekonomiczna. Przy takim założeniu ścian jest rzeczywiście tylko dwa razy więcej . Ale posadzek na gruncie i powierzchni dachu jest nadal 4 razy więcej i tamtędy ciepło też mówi bye. Dochodzi jeszcze większa ilość okien. Chyba że tyle samo okien dasz na ścianie 10 co na ścianie 20m.  Poza tym to pokaż mi dom 400m który jest parterówką 20 na 20m. Bo jak już są projekty to domy są w kształcie "T",  "L" ,  "U" czy jeszcze innych liter alfabetu, więc automatycznie powierzchnia ścian rośnie równo z powierzchnią użytkową. Dlatego nie zgodze się, że mały dom to drogi dom.

Każdy swój ogon chwali. U mnie będziejuż z warstwą ocieplenia kwadracik 8,80 x 8,80m. Żadnych wykuszy, podcieni,lukarn, balkonów itp. Jeszcze bardziej proste jak cep niż cedryk i równiez samorobnie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Martinezio

Dokładnie. Ja też mam malutką kotłownię (ok. 1.9m szer x 2,9m długości) i spokojnie mieszci się w niej mój groszkowiec 18kW z powiększonym zasobnikiem, oraz zasobnik CWU na 300l (stojący). Jest jeszcze miejsce na pompkę do oczyszczalni i mieści mój zad z możliwością zwyobracania się w te i nazad  :wink:  Więc nie jest źle.
Warunki dla kotłów o mocy 25kW dotyczą _kotłowni_, a w domach jednorodzinnych mało kiedy robi się _kotłownie_. Z reguły jest to pomieszczenie o funkcjach kotłowni. No i są to _zalecenia_, a nie wymogi. W PINB nic w tej kwestii nie sprawdzają, również w starostwie na etapie uzgadniania i akceptacji projektu. Jest tylko wymóg określenia paliwa i certyfikat energetyczny. Wsio.
Kominiarz u mnie tylko sprawdził drożność komina (poprzez spalenie w wyczystce komina gazety i obserwacji ruchu spalin i cząstek spalonego papieru) oraz wentylacji grawitacyjnej. Przybił pieczęć, więc jakby się okazało, że jest be, to on by be-knął i kierbud, bo ja przecież nie muszę się na tym znać.

Pozdro!

----------


## arturromarr

> łącznie wszystkiego 440m2, bo tak mi wyszło taniej niż gdybym robił tylko parterówkę 130m2, a dzięki zoptymalizowaniu ocieplenia łaczny koszt ogrzania mojego domku będzie porównywalny z małą parterówką


Sorrki, ale jak na "oświeconą górę olimpu" to trochę bajki Waść piszesz.
Konia z rzędem temu co zbuduje taniej ponad trzy razy większą powierzchnię. Zgoda metr takiego domu wyjdzie taniej, ale całość itak będzie odpowiednio droższa, jeśli oba domy bedą w tym samym standardzie.
Że tak duży dom można za te same pieniądze ogrzać co mały to też jakaś alternatywna matematyka. Znowy zgoda, że jeśli porównamy dobrze ocieplony duży ze słabo ocieplonym małym, ale co to zaporównanie?, jak pomiędzy bogatą i brzydką żoną a piękną i biedną.  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> aspola masz na aleksandrowskiej, zaraz pod nosem
> http://www.aspol.com.pl/
> Załącznik 40795


ktos cos może powiedzieć?
maja tez rozdzielacze, pexy...

----------


## netbet

jakie lepsze podejścia pod krany, baterie, kible.. z gwintem zewnętrznym czy wewnętrznym?

[email protected]#$ zapomniałem....i jeszcze coś... piony i ciągi główne z rur fi32 czy można dać fi25 ?? ( 3,4mm różnicy na średnicy wew )

siedze nad zestawieniem materiałówki do wody... chyba będzie aspol... bo koło mnie, bo od dziś _ "jestem instalatorem"_ co sie przekłada na rabaty :big grin:

----------


## K160

Podejścia pod krany naturalnie z gwintem wewnętrznym 1/2"  o ile planujesz zaworki kątowe z sitkiem pod baterią.   I teraz, weź taki zaworek do ręki i zobacz jaką on ma średnicę wewnętrzną , na moje oko jakieś 5-8mm ....to po co rura z wodą 32 ?  Ja dawałem 25 piony i podejścia 20 - plastik zgrzewany. (Fajna prosta robota).

W drugim domu planuję zrobić CWU z wykorzystaniem PEXa. Czyli podejście do rozdzielacza 25 , rozdzielacz PEX  z zaworami kulowymi, rura PEX 16 podejścia bezpośrednio pod punkty poboru wody z tym na końcu : http://www.dobo.pl/product-pol-27-Ko...z-lapkami.html

Zero kolanek, każdy łuk robisz luzem, wszystko w wylewce bez stresu można upakować. łatwo naciągać izolację bo nie ma zgrubień, małe opory przepływu.  No i do tego TANIO i szybko.   A jako filtr wstaw korpus na filtry do wody 10"  przed rozdzielaczem, do niego wkłady sznurkowe 20 mikronów po 3,3zł ...i nie musisz się bawić dodatkowe sitka i zaworki przed każdym punktem poboru wody.   Moim zdaniem to jest najprostszy system rozprowadzenia wody.  Dodatkowo PEX ma warstwę antydyfuzyjną, więc nie będzie glonów w rurach.

----------


## tomraider

> "jestem instalatorem"[/I] co sie przekłada na rabaty


Witam instalatora.
Problemem z pp jest odkręcanie po latach , gdyż zwykle część mosiężna gwintu ,,opuszcza’’ część z pp, lepiej nie stosować gwintów wewnętrznych, zewnętrzne zaś muszą mieć wystający sześciokąt do przytrzymania płaskim kluczem.
Pod wężyki – mufa(kolano) gwint zewnętrzny ( spłuczka, bateria na umywalce, zlewozmywaku itp.  wężyki dokręcasz  i odkręcasz prawie ręką.
Pod baterię na ścianie- mufa gwint zewnętrzny+ zestaw(metalowa listwa + dwa mosiężne kolanka z uchami , żadne tam drogie plastyki )  mufy wkręcić w zdemontowane kolanka, potem zgrzać z rurami na ścianie ,ustawić i zamontować na listwie do ściany, potem po kafelkach w kolanka mufa-nypel dystans  i można się wieszać na baterii np. prysznica
Rury metalowe łączyć z pp tylko mufą z półśrubunkiem( ale zawsze z dostępem)  + sztywna uszczelka w środek , by uzyskać ładną powierzchnię czołową metalowej rury szlifujemy ja lub lepiej  na rurę nakręcić  dystans mufę –nypel.
Pozdrawiam,
PS. powierzchnia koła to funkcja kwadratowa więc nie myślimy ,, to mniej tylko 3,4 mm’’ tylko dokładnie liczymy różnicę np. w mm2 i wychodzi nagle np., 50% mniejszy przekrój

----------


## netbet

> Witam instalatora.
> 
> 
> PS. powierzchnia koła to funkcja kwadratowa więc nie myślimy ,, to mniej tylko 3,4 mm’’ tylko dokładnie liczymy różnicę np. w mm2 i wychodzi nagle np., 50% mniejszy przekrój


..sprawdzam czujność... :tongue:

----------


## netbet

*tomraider* - zapuść skype!

----------


## Inż.

Pozwolę sobie zapytać czy jeszcze ktoś porywa się na instalację w stali / ocynk?

----------


## arturromarr

Ja mam piony fi 25, główniejsze gałęzie na fi 20, natomiast dojścia do punktów najczęściej na 16-tce.
32-kę mam tylko jedną rurę od licznika do pierwszego rozgałęzienia.
Czasem ludzie nawet przyłącza w ziemi mają na 32, chociaż standardem jest 40-tka więc chyba nie ma co przesadzać.
Myślę, że dawniej w stali dawali duże przekroje bo z czasem te rury zarastały, ale dziś to nie jest konieczne.

PS:
Żeby nie zaśmiecać, bo zgadzam się, że każdy kolejny metr jest tańszy co nie znaczy że nie musimy za niego zapłacić to dodam tylko , że w bloku ogrzewanie jest tańsze nie tylko ze względu na bryłę a bardziej z powodu tego że średnio dogrzewa każdego od 2 do 4 sąsiadów oraz że jest znacznie tańszy węgiel dla elektrociepłowni to taki bonus za budownictwo wielorodzinne. Nieprawdom jest tednak że znacznie większy dom ogrzejemy za podobne pieniądze co mały jeśli będą podobnie ocieplone, poza tym mały dom też może mieć zwartą budowę.

----------


## o_c

Z dziennikiem byłem na bierząco od dawna, natomiast aby przeczytać całe komentarze potrzebowałem sie rozchorować;]
*netbet* jesteś moim idolem!
Napisałem to w gorączce, ale z premedytacją.
Jak dobrze pójdzie to w b.r. ruszam z moją "samoróbą"
pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

> Jestem forowiczem, nie forumowiczem!


jesteś forumoffcem :big grin: 
jak zwał tak zwał.... samorobem zostaniesz! chwalebne !!

thx
NETbet

idol jest jeden: Rysiek Rydel....

----------


## tomraider

> Pozwolę sobie zapytać czy jeszcze ktoś porywa się na instalację w stali / ocynk?


Witam.
Jak kto nie umie lutować , to jak najbardziej ocynk, metrowy odcinek za ogrzewaczem gazowym, ogrzewaczem przepływowym , jak na cienkiej działówce wypadnie bateria prysznica o którą zdarza się mocno oprzeć ( współny prysznic z żoną i  nie tylko). Resztę zwyczajnie z PP, alupex jest fajny ale złączki ,trójniki,i reszta akcesorii są drogie.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## o_c

Jak już zostanę tym samorobem i będę miał furę euro osczędności jak mój Idol, wtedy pewnie natchnie mnie, aby pojechać na kilka tygodni do Austrii na narty (ciepło kojarzy mi się z piekłem, a tam dopiero po śmierci więc żadne ciepłe kraje).
Oszczędności będą spore ponieweważ nie będę ciągnał gazu na swój koszt, ani też nie będe montował super bezobsługowych kotłów z podajnikami o sprawnościach milionuff procentuufff <sic!>
Jako teoretyk - myśliciel sraram się takie sytuacje przewidzieć zanim powstanie projekt,
Aby nie zatrudniać palacza przy okazji każdego wypadu na narty z późniejszym pobytem na wyciągu mój drogi (~1k zł nie licząc wężownicy do cwu) bufor doposarzę w grzały za kilkaset złotych, które w połączeniu z prostą (prymitywną?) automatyka nie pozwolą się mojej stodole wychłodzić poniżej tych 12 stopni.
Z pesymitstami od 2 tygodniowych przerw w dostawie prądu nie dyskutuję.

----------


## netbet

> Pozwolę sobie zapytać czy jeszcze ktoś porywa się na instalację w stali / ocynk?


nie lepsze "lekkie" montaże i "sklejanki"? 
ja to w pewnym momencie myślałem o CWO w pexie... ale mi przeszło...( względy podał tomraider )

----------


## netbet

> Jak już zostanę tym samorobem i będę miał furę euro osczędności jak mój Idol, wtedy pewnie natchnie mnie, aby pojechać na kilka tygodni do Austrii na narty (ciepło kojarzy mi się z piekłem, a tam dopiero po śmierci więc żadne ciepłe kraje).
> Oszczędności będą spore ponieweważ nie będę ciągnał gazu na swój koszt, ani też nie będe montował super bezobsługowych kotłów z podajnikami o sprawnościach milionuff procentuufff <sic!>
> Jako teoretyk - myśliciel sraram się takie sytuacje przewidzieć zanim powstanie projekt,
> Aby nie zatrudniać palacza przy okazji każdego wypadu na narty z późniejszym pobytem na wyciągu mój drogi (~1k zł nie licząc wężownicy do cwu) bufor doposarzę w grzały za kilkaset złotych, które w połączeniu z prostą (prymitywną?) automatyka nie pozwolą się mojej stodole wychłodzić poniżej tych 12 stopni.
> Z pesymitstami od 2 tygodniowych przerw w dostawie prądu nie dyskutuję.


o masz!! ..kolejny który gada z sensem!!! .....czyli jest sposób na wyjazd na dwa tygodnie na majorkę i nie zatrudniania szwagra w roli palacza.

prund jak prund - raz jest , raz go nie ma... ale zasobnik trza doładaować/dosypać.....
cholera - nie doczytałem - grzały będą grzały... :big grin: 

idę spać bo jeszcze cos pierdol#$% bez sensu..... :big tongue: 

dobranoc ( skończył sie własnie spaiderman )

----------


## o_c

> prund jak prund - raz jest , raz go nie ma


Jak przez ostanie 30 lat u mnie nic nadzwyczajnego z prundem się nie działo to jest cień szansy, że akurat jak wyjadę to będę mógł spać spokojnie
dobranoc

----------


## BasH

> idol jest jeden: Rysiek Rydel....


Heh.... A mnie właśnie z tego powodu nie było wczoraj online : ) Koncert Dżemu : ) Fajnie było, ehhhh... Wiem, że Ryśka się nie podrobi ale Maciek dawał radę. A to co wyrabiał Janusz na klawiszach to ... w ogóle mistrzostwo świata. Facet jest niesamowity. +solówki gitarowe +broda Beno i jego bassss. Kolejny koncert Dżemu i zawsze jestem pod wrażeniem. Uhhhhh.... Idę się doprowadzić jakoś do wyglądu...

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Dokumentowanie instalacji:
Po zgrzaniu rur PP ( czy także po ułożeniu podłogówki czy instalacji elektrycznej ) robimy dokumentację ich położenia , co może okazać się w przyszłości bardzo cenne i potrzebne. By się nie narobić z rysunkami , bierzemy cyfrówkę+ miarę  i kolejno w każdym pomieszczeniu  (1 fota  pokazuje np.kotłownię) robimy serię po dwa zdjęcia, pierwsze pokazuje np., ścianę ,rurę i rozłożoną i zablokowaną miarę pokazującą odległość między nimi( z odległości 1-2  m by skojarzyć część pomieszczenia ), drugą fotą pokazujemy miarę z bliska (10 cm) tak by odczytać wynik pomiaru. Wysokości mierzyć od sufitu( stelaża+regips). Szczególna uwagą zwracamy na miejsca gdzie potem zdarza się coś wiercić czyli: progi drzwi, w holach miejsca gdzie planujemy komandora ( montaż dolnej szyny) , w toaletach miejsca montażu stelarza kibelka itp. Zdjęcia zgrane na CD , płytę w kopertę i przyklejamy od dołu do dna szuflady np. w kuchni wtedy nie zginie nawet po latach byle by o niej nie zapomnieć   :wink: 
Pozdrawiam.

Netbet zaraz za hydroforem trzeba dać filt (na wkłady sznurkowe (5,10,15 mikrona) jak na zdjęciu.

----------


## Jarek.P

> By się nie narobić z rysunkami , bierzemy cyfrówkę+ miarę  i kolejno w każdym pomieszczeniu  (1 fota  pokazuje np.kotłownię) robimy serię po dwa zdjęcia, .


Można nawet prościej:
Robiłem zdjęcia bez żadnej miarki i póki co znajduję swoje instalacje z wystarczającą dokładnością. Jak? Ano po doskonale widocznych na zdjęciach (robionych przed tynkami), mających powtarzalne w końcu wymiary pustakach. Odmierzenie sobie na ścianie np. czterech i tak na łoko 1/4 pustaka jest bezproblemowe, a dokładność ograniczona do owe percepowanej ze zdjęcia "na łoko" ćwiartki pustaka wystarcza, w końcu i tak nie wykuję precyzyjniej niż z dokładnością do tych 5cm.
Poza tym - pustaki tworzą przestrzenną i zawsze dostępną pod instalacjami, choćby i widzianymi pod kątem siatkę "pomiarową", z miarką, żeby złapać wszystkie potrzebne wymiary, trzebaby robić od cholery zdjęć, a i tak potem w praniu by się okazało, że tego wymaganego akurat niezamiarkowaliśmy. U mnie teraz regularnie się okazuje, że mimo, iż, jak mi się wydawało, starannie i rzetelnie obfotografowywałem każdą ścianę i każdy fragment instalacji wszelakich, jakiśtam zakręt przewodów chcąc na ścianie zlokalizować szukałem zdjęcia i jedyne, co mam, to fotka, na której ów zakręt widać ledwie ledwie, gdzieś z boku. I co? Dzięki pustakom domierzyłem  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Pan Roman

Ja miałem jeszcze inny patent - poziomicę okleiłem taśmą co 5 cm (taśma ma 5 cm) i w ten sposób otrzymałem bardzo dużą linijkę, która dodatkowo dość dokładnie pokazuje czy mierzę równo w poziomie czy pionie, do obfotografowania instalacji jest potrzebna druga osoba żeby przytrzymała "linijkę"
PozdRo

----------


## netbet

słuchajcie...
czy dobrym pomysłem jest zgrzewać zawory?
czy lepiej pakować stalowe na śrubunkach?

cenowo podobnie....



jak jest z "żywotnością" tych do zgrzewania?

----------


## tomraider

> słuchajcie...
> czy dobrym pomysłem jest zgrzewać zawory?
> czy lepiej pakować stalowe na śrubunkach?
> 
> jak jest z "żywotnością" tych do zgrzewania?


Witam.
Część dla C.O. pakować raczej ,,stalowe'' połączenie z pp mufą z półśrubunkiem ( w miejscach gdzie jest dostęp), dla wody użytkowej można te do zgrzewania ( tylko po co i gdzie, jak masz hydrofor?)  
pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

hydrofor mam teraz...ale wróbelki ćwierkają coś o podpięciach pod wodę i kanalizę..

----------


## Inż.

Cześć NetBet,
U Ciebie na parapecie jakaś puszka z mocą staneła :smile: 
Ależ mi smak zrobiłeś... idę sobie naleć... zdrowie

----------


## amstrong89

Dorób łańcuch do kozy :big grin:  Za dużo żre. Zmniejsz jej dopływ tlenu bo ci się wykończy. Przy takim przepływie pokarmu resztki niestrawione mogą uszkodzić kominowe jelito i będziesz musiał robić kolanoskopię(to to co się wkłada giętki pret od tyłu :big grin:  :big grin:  :rotfl: . :big grin: )

----------


## tomraider

> hydrofor mam teraz...ale wróbelki ćwierkają coś o podpięciach pod wodę i kanalizę..


witam.
No to licznik na hydrofor załóż ( pewnie będziesz według niego płacił za ścieki) , wodę z wodociągu do domu fi40 niebieska skręcana PE już musi czekać ( poprowadzona 1,4 m pod ziemią, pod ławą) na wejściu zawór zwrotny antyskażeniowy+ licznik+filt. przyłącza są niestety drogie 3-4 koła zł
pozdrawiam.

----------


## arturromarr

> NETbet
> 
> idol jest jeden: Rysiek Rydel....


Święte słowa.  :smile: 
Może trochę przesadzę, ale Dżem bez Rycha to marmolada.

Wracając do tematu zaworów, to myślę, że nawet jak będziesz zgrzewał instalację to zawory itak chyba lepiej dać demontowalne, to najczulszy element instalacji.
Sam zawór najlepiej taki ze śrubunkiem, je się w razie potrzeby łątwo demontuje i wymienia.
Jak dasz zgrzewany też będzie dobrze bo to mimo wszystko często nie psuje. Obserwuje że instalatorzy dają tylko takie, ale to raczej z wygody, czy warto ludzie przekonają sie pewnie za ileś lat. Ja u siebie postawiłem na łatwą ewentualną naprawę, bo w razie czego ja to będę robił, u ciebie też pewnie tak będzie.
Co do kanalizy to faktycznie chyba z twojego kierunku idą, może nie opłaca ci się nawet szamba zamawiać.

----------


## netbet

> Święte słowa. 
> 
> Co do kanalizy to faktycznie chyba z twojego kierunku idą, może nie opłaca ci się nawet szamba zamawiać.


..no..nawet Pani Naczelnik_ "czegoś tam"_ w Aleksie @ przesyła projekt docelowych przyłączy.
Łapię się! :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> witam.
> wodę z wodociągu do domu fi40 niebieska skręcana PE już musi czekać ( poprowadzona 1,4 m pod ziemią, pod ławą) na wejściu zawór zwrotny antyskażeniowy+ licznik+filt. przyłącza są niestety drogie 3-4 koła zł
> pozdrawiam.


..oooo.. to kolega nie doczytał jakeśmy wykombinowali wiertło "zwierza" do przewiertów pod ławą.. :tongue:

----------


## majki

... bo z kozą trzeba delikatnie ... a Ty jej ciągle _ładujesz w paszczę_ ...  :smile: 

Trochę jak w dowcipie :
Rozmawiają dwie dziewczyny, jedna mówi : boli mnie gardło. A co, przeziębiłaś - pyta druga ? Nie, obtarłam ....

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## amstrong89

Zawory lepiej zrobić tak żeby mozna było je wymienić. U mnie po 15 latach niektóre nie trzymają, albo ciekną jeżeli były często zamykane i otwierane. Najlepszy jest zawór z śrubunkiem bo nie trzeba wycinać złączki aby wyjąć stary zawór i założyć nowy.

Duża jest gęstość zaludnienia w twojej okolicy?
Ku##% u mnie jest bardzo duża i gmina nie chce d**y ruszyć.

----------


## netbet

> majki


..jezu..MODERATOR!!! kryć się!! :big lol: 

...zaraz pół dziennika pójdzie w [email protected]#$% ... a krakała Zetka....

----------


## majki

> ..jezu..MODERATOR!!! kryć się!!
> 
> ...zaraz pół dziennika pójdzie w [email protected]#$% ... a krakała Zetka....


Mnie się boisz ? Mnie tak dobrze z oczu patrzy ...  :smile: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## tomraider

> ..jezu..MODERATOR!!! ..


Witam.To ja też he he.
Rozmawiają siostry Wiliams.
Chyba nam trener coś sypie do żarcia bo wyrosły mi muskuły i włosy w takich dziwnych miejscach........... 
Tak ,....mnie też - odpowiada siotra.- A gdzie rosną ci te włosy? ,.........na klacie?  
-Nie,........ na jajkach.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## amstrong89

Czym się różni murzyn od jabłka?

Niczym to ładnie wisi i to ładnie wisi. :big grin: 



Rozmawiają dwaj rasiści
-Widziałeś czarnego żyda?
- Kur##, bez przesady! :big grin: 


Szczyt recyklingu?
Zrobić z mydła Żyda

Nie żebym był rasistą. :big grin:

----------


## amstrong89

Netbet
Widzialłem na alledrogo filmiki instruktarzowe jak zbudować dom. Niezłą kasę tam czeszą. Moze wydaj dziennik budowy w formie książki i zbieraj kaskę. :yes:

----------


## ged

Zawory kulowe do plastików to ból. Z 4 które kupiłem 2 musiałem wyciąć i wgrzać dwa inne - nie trzymały. Najtńsze tureckie z supermarketu okazały się najlepsze.  Normalne metalowe to jeszcze większy ból bo koszt przejściówki z metalu na plastik jest koszmarny.

Obfotografowanie instalacji jest dobrym pomysłem, ale trzeba te zdjęcia potem odnaleźć. Szybciej znalazłem kable w ścianie za pomocą żółtego czujnika za kilkanaście złotych.

----------


## netbet

> Netbet
> Widzialłem na alledrogo filmiki instruktarzowe jak zbudować dom. Niezłą kasę tam czeszą. Moze wydaj dziennik budowy w formie książki i zbieraj kaskę.


też widziałem ...ślicznie opisane - pewnie fachowe.
z tym wydaniem tego wszytkiego jako książki nie ty jeden mnie do tego namawiasz.., tylko że po korekcie i cenzurze zastałaby max połowa. :big grin: 
chodzi mi to po głowie...tylko kto to kupi?

----------


## netbet

* ... znalazłem  o to to ....
* 
Rom-Kon 
 
                                  ELITA FORUM (min. 1000)                                            *NAJLEPSZY DORADCA OD PODDASZY*    


** 

 Napisał *muchrem*  
                 Mam zrobione stelaże i przyklejoną folie, o jakiej paroizolacji mówisz?
Wiem że muszę ocieplić ściany szczytowe żeby uniknąć przemarzania w dół, tak samo kominy. Ocieplenie wieńca i murłaty jest już zrobione.
Czyli lepiej wstrzymać się z płytowaniem i najpierw zrobić wylewki? 
Ale jeśli wylewki będą robione w maju to intensywne wietrzenie nie wystarczy aby ochronić płyty przed wilgocią?



 ...według wszelkich zaleceń producentów systemów suchej zabudowy powinieneś płyty kłaść dopiero po pracach mokrych- gdy ustabilizują się warunki wilgotnościowe...

...z moich obserwacji wynika że jesli profile są co 40-50cm, plyta 12.5mm to nic się z plytami nie dzieje nawet przy tynkowaniu... byleby tylko nie spoinować przed wysuszeniem... nie raz już widziałem takie coś... i wszystko było ok. Stanu mokrego nie należy zbytnio przedłużać bo istnieje ryzyko wystąpienia grzyba (pleśni)


mam nadzieję iz Rom-Kon się łobrazi...

----------


## netbet

---15 lipca  1410 roku. Wstaje świt. W lesie budzi się polski obóz. Poranny posiłek,  modlitwa. Jagiełło staje przed namiotem, powiadomiony o przybyciu posłów  krzyżackich.
- Panie, Wielki Mistrz, Ulrik von Jungingen, proponuje, by  zamiast
toczyć tu krwawą bitwę i stracić kwiat rycerstwa, wyznaczyć jednego z  każdej ze stron. Niech oni stoczą pojednek, a który z nich zwycięży, tego strona  uznana zostanie za zwycięską w całej bitwie.
Po chwili namysłu Jagiełło się  zgodził. Posłowie odjechali, a Jagiełło podążył do namiotów rycerzy.
-  Słuchaj Zawisza, zamiast bitwy będzie pojedynek - pójdziesz walczyć o wygraną  bitwę ?
- No wiesz Władek, pojutrze tak. No może jutro... Ale dziś nie dam  rady. Rozumiesz, imprezka była, daliśmy czadu no i ... Po prostu nie dam  rady...
Król udał się więc do kolejnego rycerza:
- Powała, pójdziesz  walczyć w pojedynku o wygraną bitwę ?
- Sorki Władek, wczoraj byla imprezka u  Zawiszy. Daliśmy czadu no i
wiesz.... Pojutrze spoko, dziś nie dam po prostu  rady....
Udał się więc Jagiełło do kolejnego namiotu:
- Zbyszko, pójdziesz  walczyć o wygraną bitwę ?
- Królu złoty, nie dam rady. Była imprezka ...
-  Tak, tak, wiem - u Zawiszy. Kto jeszcze tam był ?
- No chyba wszyscy...
-  Zwołaj wojska, niech się ustawią w szeregu pod lasem..
Stanęło więc polskie  wojsko pod lasem, naprzeciw król.
- Słuchajcie, bedzie pojedynek o wygraną  bitwę. Czy ktoś z was jest w
stanie stanać do niego ?
Siedzą rycerze w  kulbakach, każdy łypie na drugiego, głowy pospuszczali. Nikt nie chce ... Nagle  slychać:
- Ja ! Ja ! Ja chce !!! Ja pójde !!!
Rozglądają się i widzą -  stary dziad z brodą do pasa, ubrany w jakiś
taki jutowy worek, łachmany.
-  Rany Boskie, nie ma nikogo innego ????
No i nikogo innego nie bylo.
Dali  więc dziadkowi długi dwuręczny miecz.
Idzie dziadek przez pole, miecza nie  dał rady dźwignać więc ciagnie go za sobą .... Patrzą Polacy, a z przeciwnej  strony wyjeżdża na koniu
wielkim jak stodoła zakuty cały w lśniącą zbroję  wielki jak dąb rycerz.
Jagiełło chwyta się za głowę i jęczy, a Polacy  wrzeszczą:
- Dziaaaadeeeeek !!! W nooooogiiiiii !!! W  noooooogggiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!!
Rycerz niemiecki jednak juz ruszyl, dopadl  dziadka który wogóle nie
zamierzal uciekać, podniósl sie tuman kurzu. Nic nie  widać tylko jakieś takie jeki slychać. Po chwili wiatr oczyscil pole z pylu.  Patrza Polacy,
A tam koń bez nóg, krzyżak bez nóg, a dziadek stoi i trzesącą  sie reka trzyma miecz na gardle Niemca. I mówi:
- Masz szczescie chuju, ze  krzyczeli "w nogi", bo bym ci łeb
upierdolił!!

----------


## Jarek.P

> słuchajcie...
> czy dobrym pomysłem jest zgrzewać zawory?
> czy lepiej pakować stalowe na śrubunkach?
> 
> cenowo podobnie....
> 
> 
> 
> jak jest z "żywotnością" tych do zgrzewania?



Od zaworów zgrzewanych z daleka. Identyczny dylemat miałem i zewsząd słyszałem tą poradę. Przejściówki PP/gwint nie są znów aż tak "koszmarnie" drogie, o ile mnie pamięć nie myli, po ok. 5zł/szt. kupowałem. 
Ważna rzecz - jeśli chcesz sobie zapewnić kiedyśtam możliwość zdemontowania zaworu bez konieczności cięcia instalacji, kucia ścian i tym podobnych - kup zawory śrubunkowe. Raptem odrobinkę droższe są, a potem wymienisz bez problemu, gdyby trzeba było.

Co do kozy - ona dużo jest w stanie zjeść, ale tak wyjarana krtań to wina powietrza, nie jedzenia. Moje młodsze dziecię też ma zapalenie krtani i też przez powietrze, ono (dziecię, nie powietrze) w związku z tym kolejny tydzień już w szpitalu spędza, bo dla niemowlęcia zapalenie krtani to potencjalnie śmiertelna choroba. Tu i tu winne powietrze. Tylko o ile niemowlęciu się twarzy przed tym powietrzem nijak nie zatka (znaczy niby można... ale skutki będą jeszcze gorsze), tak przy kozie za dużo powietrza to tylko wina obsługi. Kozy do szpitala ie oddasz, ale możesz ją przed choróbskiem chronić. Rozpali się? Zamykamy popielnik i dolne drzwiczki! To nic, że z otwartymi się dwa razy mocniej pali i koza aż skacze po mieszkaniu z ukontentowania. Zamykamy, bo bydle nie wie, co dla niej dobre.

J.

----------


## adamoos

Co do tych filmików z allegro to pozwolę się wypowiedzieć, jako że jestem ich posiadaczem. Film o fundamentach zupełnie przyzwoity. Pokazane w prosty sposób sposoby jak wytyczyć dom, nabić ławy drutowe,  jak wykopać, zazbroić , zalać fundamenty. Potem jak murować ściany, zalać chudziaka  itp. Drugi filmik to murowanie ścian. Tu już jest trochę gorzej, bo właściwie jest tylko o stawianiu ścian parteru w górę (czyli powtórka murowania ścian fundamentowych, tyle że pustakiem i na większą wysokość) i wykonaniu nadproży. Trzeciej części nie kupuję bo jest o stropie teriva a u mnie będzie monolit więc wiedza mi niepotrzebna.

Na filmikach robi praktycznie tylko jeden gość, drugi chyba tylko stał przy kamerze. Nie robi to firma, tylko widać, że pewnie ojciec z synem budują dla siebie. Ogólnie to filmik o fundamentach polecam dla nowicjusza planującego budować samodzielnie. Film o ścianach już mniej, chociaż jak komuś nie szkoda kasy to może sobie poświęcić jeden wieczór. O stropie się nie wypowiadam, bo nie kupiłem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
O paleniu kozą. 
Dlaczego koza choruje? Palisz mokrym ( nie sezonowanym ze min.2 lata) drewnem z drzew iglastych( żywice). Część czopucha to długa pochylona rura ( rzekomo ma grzać ,a nie powinna być bardzo gorąca bo to strata kominowa ) zakończona masywnym raczej zimnym kominem. Ladujesz ile wlezie( ale nie szczelnie)  i rozpalasz od dołu , by się rozhajcowało uchylasz drzwiczki czyli dajesz dużo powietrza, co powoduje gwałtowne rozpalenie, przegrzanie i nagłe wydzielenie się wszystkich gazów palnych z drewna ( nie mają czasu ani temperatury się spalić i dopalić ) dodatkowo 50% energi idzie na zagotowanie i odparowanie wody z drewna ,więc sadza ( czyste palne paliwo) i porywany dużym ciągiem popiół skutecznie zakleja kozę i co gorsza komin , potem zaś brudzi dach i elewację. Szybkie palenie z dużą energią wcale nie daje większy efekt w postaci szybszego ogrzania domu( większość energii idzie w komin), na pewno jest nieekonomiczne( koza wpirdziele jak szalona)  i może załatwić komin( pożar sadzy=komin do wymiany) .Zatam co zrobić?
Kolejny raz namawiam  :tongue: rzeczytaj wątek Last Rico którego streszczenie to http://juzef.idl.pl/pub/ekonomiczne-spalanie-spis.html  tam wszystko jest opisane nikt za Ciebie tego nie zrobi.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

..koza choruje  z przekarmienia.

...a tak na serio... wiem że pelę nieekonomicznie, ale czasem trzeba szybko nahajcować, a nie ma nic lepszego niz gorąca rura spalinowa...

----------


## Jarek.P

Ale rozhajcowanie kozy to jest max. 10 minut, potem powietrze zamknij. Ciepło będzie dalej dawać, a niszczeć nie będzie.

J.

----------


## netbet

> Ale rozhajcowanie kozy to jest max. 10 minut, potem powietrze zamknij. Ciepło będzie dalej dawać, a niszczeć nie będzie.
> 
> J.


teraz mi to mówisz? jak koza kwalifikuje sie do przeszczepu... :big tongue:  uczę sie ...

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj tam... pierwsze kozy za płoty. A koza dobra jest, najwyżej jej gardło zaprotezujesz: kawałek blachy dowiążesz drutem do tych wypalonych resztek i będzie git. A jeśli masz/masz dostęp do spawarki i potrafisz coś choć przysmarkać, to wogóle możesz kozie zrobić takie nowe struny głosowe, że Wioletka Willas wysiądzie przy niej.

Nawiasem mówiąc, przy twoim podejściu do tematów budowlanych, spawarkę warto byłoby kupić, bądź zamówić u najbliższego Mikołajopodobnego stworzenia. Balustrady, ogrodzenie - tego wszystkiego przecież "we firmie" nie zamówisz, sam zrobisz. A z czego, ja się pytam? Z desek?

J.

----------


## netbet

..ogrodzenie...no prawie jest...
znaczy było...czasem na zdjęciach gdzies widać poprzewracane słupy z przęsłami... najebał#$% sie żeby ogrodzić działkę z 5 lat temu (160 mb ) i od zeszłego roku słupy zaczęły gnić i padać jeden po drugim... 
na wiosnę / jesień słupki betonowe i szlifownie przęseł...i będzie gitesowo...

----------


## tomraider

> .. czasem trzeba szybko nahajcować, a nie ma nic lepszego niz gorąca rura spalinowa...



Witam.
Żeby szybko nahajcować to postaw metr z boku palonej kozy 2kW słoneczko tak by dmuchało na bok, lub tył kozy, dodatkowy gorący nawiew z wentylatora na kozę  da wielokrotnie lepszy efekt grzania powietrza niż długa rura spalinowa czopucha, za prąd i tak płacisz złodziejski abonament  dodatkowe paręnaście kWh Cię nie zrujnuje. Przy łataniu kozy nie zapomnij że czad jest bezwonny i bezbarwny , zabija szybko bez ostrzeżenia, więc jeżeli się lubisz to raczej bardzo się postaraj ze szczelnością układu spalin, nigdy nie przymykaj przesłony czopucha na wyjściu kozy( zawsze otwarta, to dobrze że się wypaliła do dupy jest potrzebna, się da to wywal ścierwo) , moc reguluj tylko dostarczanym powietrzem przez rozetkę w dolnych drzwiczkach (rusztu +popielnika).
Pozdrawiam
PS. niestety ale takie jak u NETbeta palenie kozą to klasyczna recepta na zniszczenie kozy, pożar sadzy w kominie i/lub na zniszczenie ceramicznego wkładu komina (np.systemowego) który najczęściej pęka na trójniku –wejściu czopucha.
Na szczęście ( i nieszczęście)  NETbet korzysta z kanału wentylacyjnego.

----------


## netbet

> Witam.
> 
> PS. niestety ale takie jak u NETbeta palenie kozą to klasyczna recepta na zniszczenie kozy, pożar sadzy w kominie i/lub na zniszczenie ceramicznego wkładu komina (np.systemowego) który najczęściej pęka na trójniku –wejściu czopucha.
> Na szczęście ( i nieszczęście)  NETbet korzysta z kanału wentylacyjnego.


.. czyli znowu me doświadczenia się komuś pewnie przydadzą... :big grin: , ale wierz mi... koza nie jest w stanie szybko nagrzać prawie 60m2 bez uszczerbku na zdrowiu,  gdzie startuje przy 1oC ( nagrzać - mam na myśli podnieść temp o przynajmniej 4 stopnie )

spokojnie... wolę okaleczyć kozę niż kombinować coś przy piecu.... zresztą juz niedługo - podobno wiosna idzie....świstak swego cienia nie zobaczył.. :big grin:

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Skoro było o paleniu, węglu, zwierzętach i ogólnie dla śmiechu….
Dziadek jechał furmanką z węglem , na krzyżówce wymusił pierwszeństwo i najechał na niego wielki TIR. Wszystko rozdupczone,węgiel rozsypany, Tir w rowie  , dziadek i koń leżą  na jezdni. Kierowca Tira próbuje udzielić pierwszej pomocy,  podszedł do konia, zobaczył że się męczy ze połamanymi  nogami  więc wyjął z szoferki magnum i  go dobił. Idzie zobaczyć co tam z dziadkiem. Na ten widok dziadek przykrył derką pogruchotane  kulasy i  już z daleka woła do kierowcy Tira :
 - no patrz pan  , nawet mnie nie drasnęło. 

Pozdrawiam.

ps. wyczytane w innym wątku : ,,Teoria do praktyki ma się tak jak gwałt w samochodzie do samogwałtu w chodzie.''

----------


## majki

Ponieważ tu jakoś tak okropnie cich, to zapodam nowy temat  :wink: 
Dodatkowo, jest to obecnie jedyny wątek na forum gdzie fajnie doradzają specjaliści, więc liczę na pomoc  :smile: 
No i mam nadzieję, że Net mnie nie wywali stąd z hukiem  :wink:  A moze w razie czego info też mu sie przyda  :smile: 

To tytułem wazeliny  :wink: 

Mam mieć montowane grzejniki w łazienkach. Wyjście z eściany jak na zdjęciu, rozstaw 50mm. Mam grzejniki z takim podejściem i kształtki do nich dołączone też wyglądają jak na fotce. Do grzejnika do góry, do ściany gwintowane. Ja mam bez gwintu zakończenia rurek więc hydraulik powiedział mi, że te nie pasuję ( logiczne ) i chce mi ożenić inne złączki za 80 zyla za komplet na 1 grzejnik.
A nie ma po prostu czegoś lutowanego, nie wiem jak montowanego by wykorzystać te złączki ? Tylko dokupić jakąś "przejściówkę" ?  :wink: 


Z góry ogromne dzięki za wszelkie info, NetBet, mam nadzieję, że sie nie pogniewasz za mocne OT  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## amstrong89

To stalowe rurki(ocynkowane)?Jak te rurki dalej lecą? Jak rury ocynkowane to wykręć rurki z najbliższego łącznika i nagwintuj. Później to prosto.

----------


## tomraider

> hydraulik powiedział mi, że te nie pasuję ( logiczne ) i chce mi ożenić inne złączki za 80 zyla za komplet na 1 grzejnik..


Witam
Hydraulik wie jak robić interesy he he. 
Prosto zrobisz sam .Podgrzewasz ( nie może być wody w rurkach bo nie da rady nagrzać powyżej 100 C, kafle np. zasłonić blachą +sklejka) i ściągasz korki, potem BEZ SZLIFOWANIA I RYS !!!!!! materiałem  oczyścić rurki z lutu  , na nie zlączka ,pierścionek (czasem jak nie chce najść na rurkę to lekko zafazować przód  rurki z miedzi, i można lekko puknąć pierścionek drewnianym trzonkiem młotka), przymierzamy z kalafiorem , jak trzeba to rurki skracamy i całość ( stożki połączenia)smarujemy WAZELINĄ techniczną by się ładnie ułożyło przy dokręcaniu ( stożki śrubunków też) i gotowe. 
Złączki zaciskowe np.:
http://www.tanie-ogrzewanie.pl/sklep.../rid,5972.html
lutowanie samej końcówki z gwintem mogło by się nie udać bo ciężko dokręcać( jak rurki sztywno w ścianie to się nie da)
pozdrawiam
PS. Żeby było jasne śrubunek tego Twojego kątowego zaworu grzejnikowego( pod kapturkiem jest śruba na imbus)idzie w kalafior, złączka zaciskowa w otwór 1/2cala. Pamiętaj że nigdy nie wolno podczas pracy pod ciśnieniem odkręcić za dużo śrubę imbusem( max to jakies 4 pełne obroty, sam sprawdż)  bo wykręci się całkiem a z C.O. woda podciśnieniem zaleje łazienkę

----------


## amstrong89

Czasem myślę że ze inst. z rurami ocynkowanymi jest mniej problemowa, chociaż trzeba się na początku sporo napiep.... z gwintowaniem tych rur.
Swoją drogą świetny ten hydraulik - 80 dych?- z głowicą termostatyczną?

----------


## majki

tomraider - normalnie rewelacja !!! Dzięki !  :smile: 
Czyli po nałożeniu takiej złączki, dalej wkręcam normalnie te złączki od grzejników w tą co Ty zaproponowałeś ?
No to sobie jutro zadzwonię do hydraulika ... [email protected]#%@#$^#%*~!!!

dzięki  :smile: 
pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## majki

> Czasem myślę że ze inst. z rurami ocynkowanymi jest mniej problemowa, chociaż trzeba się na początku sporo napiep.... z gwintowaniem tych rur.
> Swoją drogą świetny ten hydraulik - 80 dych?- z głowicą termostatyczną?


Nie, głowice są do grzejników już, sama niby "jakaś" przejściówka to 80 ztotych ...

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## amstrong89

Zapytaj się tego hydraulika czy te "przejściówki" to będzie sprowadzał promem kosmicznym z innej galaktyki :big grin:

----------


## tomraider

> tomraider - normalnie rewelacja !!! Dzięki ! 
> Czyli po nałożeniu takiej złączki, dalej wkręcam normalnie te złączki od grzejników w tą co Ty zaproponowałeś ?
> No to sobie jutro zadzwonię do hydraulika ... [email protected]#%@#$^#%*~!!!
> 
> dzięki 
> pozdrawiam, majki


Witam.
Spokojnie , podeślij fotę zaworu kątowego , wewnątrz otworu 1/2 cala musi mieć stożek , jak nie ma to trzeba jeszcze jeden element.
masz skype to podaj na priv i włącz i Ci opowiem jak to zrobić .
pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

> Spokojnie


eeee.....TY to zasłużenie dostałeś tytuł "MASTER....." 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## majki

> Witam.
> Spokojnie , podeślij fotę zaworu kątowego , wewnątrz otworu 1/2 cala musi mieć stożek , jak nie ma to trzeba jeszcze jeden element.
> masz skype to podaj na priv i włącz i Ci opowiem jak to zrobić .
> pozdrawiam.


Chyba stożka nie mam, fotki :
Skypa też nie mam, szewc bez butów ...  :wink: 





po rozkręceniu


pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## netbet

nie wiem czy czytelne...
chodzi o "wyrównanie " nierówności papy na wysokości  1 cm przy ścianie...

----------


## netbet

> Chyba stożka nie mam, fotki :
> Skypa też nie mam, szewc bez butów ... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> po rozkręceniu
> 
> ...


no..nie... telefony takie zdjęcia robią???? jakie? :eek:

----------


## majki

> no..nie... telefony takie zdjęcia robią???? jakie?


jakiś gówniany nikon  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## majki

> nie wiem czy czytelne...
> chodzi o "wyrównanie " nierówności papy na wysokości 1 cm przy ścianie...


A z czego wynika ta nierówność, wybrzuszyła się od czegoś ? 
Olać ? Ten 1 cm siądzie przy dociśnięciu  wylewką ... Tak myślę ...

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## tomraider

> ..nierówności papy na wysokości  1 cm przy ścianie...


Witam.
Może pod spodem jest brud? jak pójdzie na to folia z wiwinięciem na ścianę to spoko. Papę można ładnie rozprostować i ukladać po nagrzaniu opalarką elektryczną, lub dwoma trzema naraz suszarkami do włosów.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

ta nierówność powstała podczas zalewania... pod spodem jest beton niedokładnie wygładzony...( papa była podciągana hakami )
wielkiego dramatu nie ma...
chce dać nad wybrzuszenia cieńszy styropian - 4 cm - zniweluje od nierówność.... reszta z piatki
na to druga warstwa .....

będzie ? 

...i tak najbardziej pręży folia..samo jej dociśnięcie przez płytę to ok 1 cm...

----------


## Jarek.P

Po pierwsze ta przejściówka powinna być odwrotnie. Śrubunkiem (z gwintem zewnętrznym) do grzejnika. 

Po drugie - faktycznie nie jest najszczęśliwsza, ale z powodu sposobu montażu głowicy - będziesz ją miał na sztorc, przed grzejnikiem. Akurat do utrącenia nogą. Zamiast niej lepszy byłby zaworek tzw "aksjalny", z głowicą na drugim jego boku, w tym momencie miałbyś ją skierowaną w dół i by było git.

Po trzecie - niech hydraulik nie będzie taki cwaniak, przejściówki miedź/GZ kosztują po kilka złotych. Oczywiście, że można kupić zawory od razu do lutowania, można je oczywiście kupić taniej niż 80PLN za komplet (na allegro poszukaj) choć znalezienie aksjalnego lutowanego to już może być problem. Czy będziesz zmieniał te, czy zostawisz - twoja decyzja.

J.

----------


## tomraider

> ta nierówność powstała podczas zalewania... pod spodem jest beton niedokładnie wygładzony...( papa była podciągana hakami )
> wielkiego dramatu nie ma...
> chce dać nad wybrzuszenia cieńszy styropian - 4 cm - zniweluje od nierówność.... reszta z piatki
> na to druga warstwa .....
> 
> będzie ? 
> 
> ...i tak najbardziej pręży folia..samo jej dociśnięcie przez płytę to ok 1 cm...


 Witam.
Można spróbować docisnąć styro 5cm. Spróbuj na np. metrowym kawałku, na styro położyć kawałek deski 30x30 cm  i stanąć ( poskakać) może się podogina. Druga metoda styro 5 cm +wiertara+ tarcza do szlifowania z grubym papierem+ odkurzacz , lekko podszlifować. Trzecia metoda (Twoja) styro 4 cm, ale na folię dałbym cienkie wyrównanie z zaprawy cementowej z piasku(żółte) , na nią pasek folii(czerwona) 0,2 jako poślizg  i na to poukładał styro na poziomicę (pianka jeżeli na dostęp powietrza to degraduje się i trudno będzie ustawić poziomy ) by brzegi podłogi z czasem nie wisiały.  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## tomraider

> .. faktycznie nie jest najszczęśliwsza, ale z powodu sposobu montażu głowicy - będziesz ją miał na sztorc, przed grzejnikiem. Akurat do utrącenia nogą.


Witam.
Głowicę będzie miał u góry kalafiora wkręconą poziomo z boku, też ją można kopnąć nogą ale raczej specjanie. Więc jeśli Majki nie ćwiczy karate z kaloryferem to będzie dobrze i wygodnie.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## Jarek.P

Jesteś pewien? O ile dobrze go zrozumiałem, chodzi o grzejnik łazienkowy, te nie bywają (przynajmniej nie widziałem) zintegrowane z głowicami, więc potrzebny jest do nich zawór termostatyczny, na którym będzie zamontowana głowica. 
Jeśli ten zawór z jego zdjęcia jest termostatyczny, to głowica będzie w miejscu plastikowego kapturka i będzie tak, jak pisałem: prostopadle do płaszczyzny grzejnika.

J.

----------


## majki

> Witam.
> Głowicę będzie miał u góry kalafiora wkręconą poziomo z boku, też ją można kopnąć nogą ale raczej specjanie. Więc jeśli Majki nie ćwiczy karate z kaloryferem to będzie dobrze i wygodnie.
> pozdrawiam.


Koledzy, dzięki ogromne  :smile:  Fakt, nie napisałem - głowicę mam centralnie wkręcaną w kaloryfer - taki bajer  :wink: 
Idę zaraz do sklepu hydraulicznego i pokażę o co mi chodzi, potem zadzwonię do hydraulika i go oświecę  :smile: 
Taki :
http://www.sanitbuy.pl/zdjecie,5334,...190,600,1.html

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## Jarek.P

A to sorki za zamieszanie w takim razie, pisałeś o grzejniku łazienkowym i zafiksowałem się na takim klasycznym  :smile: 

J.

----------


## tomraider

> Zapytaj się tego hydraulika czy te "przejściówki" to będzie sprowadzał promem kosmicznym z innej galaktyki


Z tej samej galaktyki co kosmiczny zajefajny kalafior Majkiego  :smile:

----------


## majki

> Z tej samej galaktyki co kosmiczny zajefajny kalafior Majkiego


 ... i tak samo jak moje z kosmosu złączki. Niepasujące  :sad: 
Byłem w sklepie. Mówiąc krótko h.j z d.pą  :sad:  Te jednak nie pasują, teraz nawet nie mam jak pokazać, wieczorem pstrykne fotkę. Chodzi o brak stożkowatego nacięcia w środku złączki, co powoduje brak możliwości nakręcenia rurki wystającej ze ściany  :sad: 
Dokładnie pokazali mi to co proponował tomraider, ale to po prostu nie pasuje do tego gówna. Nakręca się na jakieś pół obrotu gwinta i koniec.
Gdybym miał kupić dwa podeścia + te złączki co pokazywał tomraider to koszt byłby 70 zł. Więc niestety te 80 zł hydraulika juz bez różnicy....
Chyba jednak nie taki naciągacz jak myślałem .......

Dzięki wszytkim jeszcze raz. Netbet - instaluj inne końcówki grzejników  :wink: 

pozdro, majki

----------


## netbet

> . Netbet - instaluj inne końcówki grzejników 
> 
> pozdro, majki


..instaluje podłogę...a tam jedyne końcówki to przy rozdzielaczu  :big grin:

----------


## arturromarr

Temat z podłączeniem kaloryfera mogę wyjaśnić:
Przytoczony zaworek kątowy to typowe podłączenie kaloryfera. na rurkach potrzebna bęzie końcówka z gwintem zewnętrznym 1/2 cala, albo ją przylutujesz, albo zaciśniesz przykręcaną.
Część śrubunkową z gwintem zewnętrznym odkręcamy od zaworka wkręcamy w kaloryfer, oczywiście plus pakuły albo teflon.
Nakręcamy spowrotem zaworek do śrubunku a na końcu wkręcamy na próbę złączkę gwintowaną do przymierzenia i wieszamy kaloryfer na swoim miejscu, przesunięty w bok na wieszakach by nie zawadzał o rurki w ścianie. Teraz możemy ocenić ile musimy skrócić rurki w ścianie.
Zdejmujemy kaloryfer, skracamy rurki, montujemy końcówkę z gwintem zewnętrzym.
Nakręcamy na to nasz zaworek, zakładamy kaloryfer i skręcamy śrubunek.

U mnie wygląda to tak, różnica jest taka, że mam rurki pexy a więc widać tu złączkę z gwintem zewnętrznym skręcaną dla tych rurek:

----------


## tomraider

> Nakręcamy na to nasz zaworek, zakładamy kaloryfer i skręcamy śrubunek.
> 
> U mnie wygląda to tak, różnica jest taka, że mam rurki pexy a więc widać tu złączkę z gwintem zewnętrznym skręcaną dla tych rurek:


 Witam.
Jeżeli złączka z pierśionkiem nie da się wkręcić i zacisnąć ( można kombinować rozwiercając środek np, 15mm stożkowym pogłębiaczem lub zeszlifować pierścionek z jednej strony na płasko by złączka chwyciła ze dwa obroty )  to trzeba końcówkę jak na zdjęciu arturromarra tylko na 15 mm dla Cu, napewno są takie i nie kosztują 80 zł.
pozdrawiam.
ps1 jakbyś mieszkał gdzieś w okolicy to dałbym Ci dwa takie komplety z mosiądzu z demontażu za free .
ps2 znalazłem za ok 6 zł/szt  http://www.ferro.pl/produkt-zlaczka-...8-ZL1501C.html ta na bank pasuje a hydraulik zdzierca i wygodniś psia mać.

----------


## BasH

o co kaman z tymi peszlami po ścianach? Będziesz je podkuwał pod płytę sypiąc gruz na folię?

----------


## Bert49

Może przy pontażu drzwi zastosować takie podpory jak zastosowałeś przy oknach. Wtedy problemu z wystającymi cegłami nie będzie

----------


## amstrong89

Bash
netbet chyba zostawił trochę więcej żeby nie wleciał beton do środka, no i wydaje mi się że przy zalewaniu lepiej jest taki peszel utrzymać.


Trochę wysoko są te drzwi wejściowe.

----------


## BasH

> Bash
> netbet chyba zostawił trochę więcej żeby nie wleciał beton do środka, no i wydaje mi się że przy zalewaniu lepiej jest taki peszel utrzymać.


Fakt... Ja swoje aroty idące w kilku miejscach z gruntu wysunąłem trochę za chciwie - zostanie pare centymetrów nad jastrych :/ Będę musiał zaślepić coby nie zalali wnętrza - nie pomyślałem...

----------


## netbet

> Trochę wysoko są te drzwi wejściowe.


poziom progu jest na poziomie warstwy wylewki - górnej krawędzi - ... 18 cm wraz ze styro.. chyba w normie się mieszczę...

----------


## netbet

> Może przy montażu drzwi zastosować takie podpory jak zastosowałeś przy oknach. Wtedy problemu z wystającymi cegłami nie będzie


nie da się... za mały nacisk na próg... drzwi wiszą jedynie na futrynach...słabo widzę teraz montaż podpór... wyciąganie cegieł z jednoczesnym podkładaniem podpór.. na bank sie drzwi opuszczą.... ( ale przećwiczę dla potomności wyciąganie cegieł  :big grin:   )
zostanie tak jak jest - wyrówna sie do pionu pod izolację styro...

----------


## netbet

> Bash
> netbet chyba zostawił trochę więcej żeby nie wleciał beton do środka, no i wydaje mi się że przy zalewaniu lepiej jest taki peszel utrzymać.
> 
> 
> Trochę wysoko są te drzwi wejściowe.


faktycznie - peszel zwany jakoś "inaczej" wystaje ponad wylewkę.... łatwiej odciąć niz łatać, zatykać, mechoptykować....

zostawiony wyżej z premedytacją.

----------


## netbet

miło mi się zrobiło za waszą sprawą :big tongue:  ( bez komentów porszę )

widzę że i inni "spoza"_ kręgu zła_ wpadają tu inni po radę... zasługa wieka i doceniana _"niewymienianych"_  :big grin: 

szacun dla was !
NETbet

----------


## amstrong89

Netbet te cegły som na zaprawie czy wolna amerykanka?

----------


## netbet

tłum: _"krąg zła"_ ( tłumaczenie ze słuchu bez formatowania )

... koło gospodyń  wiejskich jak netbet'ówy, bash'ówy, raider'óry, inżynier'ówy, poplaw'ówy...

jeżeli jakieś gospodyni nie wymieniłem - sory... :tongue:

----------


## netbet

> Netbet te cegły som na zaprawie czy wolna amerykanka?


cholera - chyba luzaki jedna na drugiej....

----------


## amstrong89

Kurde. JA bym przymierzył ramę drzwi i wymurował. To zawsze pewniejsze. 
A jak huknie drzwiami dyrektorka i rama poleci hen daleko?

----------


## majki

> tłum: _"krąg zła"_ ( tłumaczenie ze słuchu bez formatowania )
> 
> ... koło gospodyń wiejskich jak netbet'ówy, bash'ówy, raider'óry, inżynier'ówy, poplaw'ówy...
> 
> jeżeli jakieś gospodyni nie wymieniłem - sory...


majk'ówy nie wymieniłeś ...

foch !  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## tomraider

> Kurde. 
> A jak huknie drzwiami dyrektorka i rama poleci hen daleko?


Witam.
Chyba żartujesz ,te śliczne drzwi za tyle kasy dyrektorka sama sobie miałaby zniszczyć ? jak już w coś huknie to raczej to będzie kudłata lekko siwiejąca czupryna jednego dobrze znanego  nam pana. 
pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

> Kurde. JA bym przymierzył ramę drzwi i wymurował. To zawsze pewniejsze. 
> A jak huknie drzwiami dyrektorka i rama poleci hen daleko?


jak dyrettorka zechce coś "walnąć" ... to jest :  . :bash: 
problemem nie jest podparcie a zaizolowanie tego.. :ohmy: 

zdejmowanie drzwi nie wchodzi w rachubę... leniwy jestem....a poza tym drzwi/ościeżnica siedzą/dzi  na kotwach, kołach...

----------


## amstrong89

Jak się lekko mówiąc zdenerwuje, że zupa była za słona :big grin: 
Rama to nie wyleci ale całość będzie się opierać właśnie na tych cegłach, pomimo pianki i kołków.

----------


## netbet

> majk'ówy nie wymieniłeś ...
> 
> foch ! 
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


moderamajkuffki  to nie gospochy wsiowe  :big grin: 

zapomniałem... wybacz guru... skrucha! :sad:

----------


## netbet

> Witam.
> ak już w coś huknie to raczej to będzie kudłata lekko siwiejąca czupryna jednego dobrze znanego  nam pana. 
> pozdrawiam.


..aż TAK widać siwiznę/ile mam lat? kurw#$% - zmieniam farbę!

----------


## amstrong89

chyba netbet szykuje najazd na Jelenią górę :big lol:

----------


## majki

> moderamajkuffki to nie gospochy wsiowe 
> 
> zapomniałem... wybacz guru... skrucha!


A co ja, mieszkam w mieście ?!?!?!  :wink: 

Ze wsi my som panie ....  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## amstrong89

mocium panie :big lol: 
Na wsi teraz mieszkać w takim pałacu to teraz szacun
Widzisz piękną przyrodę a nie zasra... przez psy chodniki i trawniki, że o smrodzie nie wspomnę.

----------


## tomraider

> Jak się lekko mówiąc zdenerwuje, że zupa była za słona


Witam.
Ponieważ było o słonej zupie to nawiążę do tematu:
Spotyka się dwóch kolesi w pracy ,każdy z podbitym okiem.
Za co ? – pyta pierwszy. 
Za przejęzyczenie, wiesz po kłótni mam z żoną ciche dni , wczoraj po powrocie z pracy chciałem zapytać : dasz mi zupy? A powiedziałem : dasz mi dupy ? i stąd to Limo. A ty?
Ja też się przejęzyczyłem. Właśnie jadłem nie posoloną zupę i chciałem spytać : dasz mi soli? A powiedziałem : ty zdziro , zmarnowałem z tobą czterdzieści lat.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## amstrong89

Mnie niedługo z wieśniaka przerobią na mieszczucha. Mówią żę dzięki przesunięciu granic miasta będzie tylko lepiej. A mi się wydaje że gówno lepiej. Większe podatki, i już zapomną o naszej wiosce.

----------


## majki

> Witam.
> Ponieważ było o słonej zupie to nawiążę do tematu:
> Spotyka się dwóch kolesi w pracy ,każdy z podbitym okiem.
> Za co ? – pyta pierwszy. 
> Za przejęzyczenie, wiesz po kłótni mam z żoną ciche dni , wczoraj po powrocie z pracy chciałem zapytać : dasz mi zupy? A powiedziałem : dasz mi dupy ? i stąd to Limo. A ty?
> Ja też się przejęzyczyłem. Właśnie jadłem nie posoloną zupę i chciałem spytać : dasz mi soli? A powiedziałem : ty zdziro , zmarnowałem z tobą czterdzieści lat.
> Pozdrawiam.


To jest piękne ....  :smile:  Proponuję :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ca1nQ...eature=related

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## majki

Kończąc mój wtręt tutaj  :wink: 


Zaworek od wewnątrz, prawie macro  :wink: 
Nie ma nacięcia stożkowego, to o czym pisałeś tomraider i rurka ze ściany wchodzi ale nie "głębiej" i tylko dokręca ją nakrętka na około 1 obrót - nie trzyma  :sad: 
Tak jak pisałeś, mogę nawiercić, ale to znów sam nie zrobię, a sztukować sie boję.
I tyle z tego tematu  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## majki

> Widzisz piękną przyrodę a nie zasra... przez psy chodniki i trawniki, że o smrodzie nie wspomnę.


Coś w tym jest, niby blisko do miasta do zakupuffff  :wink:  a jednak cisza i spokój. Tylko psy zaczynają mieć cieczkę i obszczywają mi roślinki przed płotem ....

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaby ! Drut kolczasty - kupię  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## SSN774

> A co ja, mieszkam w mieście ?!?!?! 
> 
> Ze wsi my som panie .... 
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


Majki nie żebym się czepiał ale z wszystkich gospodyń masz najbliżej  :yes:  Przynajmniej do mnie, równe 7 km  :tongue:  Mam nadzieję że tak długiego bicza nie masz  :wink:  żeby mnie zdalnie zmoderować  :wink:  
Moja ma mi za złe że zamiast nią po robocie zajmowałem się Twoim  :ohmy:  dziennikiem  :big grin: 

Pozdro gosposie, czas na stacje po ambrozje skoczyć  :smile: 

Wojtek

----------


## majki

> Majki nie żebym się czepiał ale z wszystkich gospodyń masz najbliżej  Przynajmniej do mnie, równe 7 km  Mam nadzieję że tak długiego bicza nie masz  żeby mnie zdalnie zmoderować  
> Moja ma mi za złe że zamiast nią po robocie zajmowałem się Twoim  dziennikiem 
> 
> Pozdro gosposie, czas na stacje po ambrozje skoczyć 
> 
> Wojtek


A ja w sumie nie wiem dokładnie gdzie mieszkacie ...  :wink: 
No to do roboty ! Znaczy do Żony !  :smile: 
To większa przyjemność niż jakiś tam dziennik  :big tongue: 

pozdrawiam, majki

ps. ciekawe jak długo Netbet zdzierży nas tutaj jak mu tak zaśmiecamy ...  :wink:

----------


## tomraider

> Kończąc mój wtręt tutaj 
> 
> 
> Zaworek od wewnątrz, prawie macro 
> Nie ma nacięcia stożkowego, to o czym pisałeś tomraider i rurka ze ściany wchodzi ale nie "głębiej" i tylko dokręca ją nakrętka na około 1 obrót - nie trzyma 
> Tak jak pisałeś, mogę nawiercić, ale to znów sam nie zrobię, a sztukować sie boję.
> I tyle z tego tematu 
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


Witam.
Gotowa złączka bez konieczności przeróbek za 6 zł w 20 sklepach w  Łodzi http://www.ferro.pl/produkt-zlaczka-...8-ZL1501C.html
pozdrawiam

----------


## compi

Wracając do drzwi. Weź Ty kup najtwardszy styrodur jaki jest w sprzedaży i pod próg wciśnij odpowiedni kawałek. Ja u siebie wyliczyłem tak poziomy, aby na zewnątrz podest przed drzwiami miał taką kolejność. Beton, styrodur plus grubiej pod próg, , jastrych z siatką i płytka zewnętrzna wchodząca na 0,5cm pod próg. Nie wiem czy ten opis będzie czytelny, ale mostek jest zminimalizowany praktycznie do zera, a zapadanie progu chyba niemożliwe.

----------


## majki

> Witam.
> Gotowa złączka bez konieczności przeróbek za 6 zł w 20 sklepach w Łodzi http://www.ferro.pl/produkt-zlaczka-...8-ZL1501C.html
> pozdrawiam


Czyli jutro jeszcze wizyta w jakimś sklepie hydraulicznym i popytam ....
Dzięki ogromne jeszcze raz :

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Myślę że ważniejszą sprawą w przestrzeni pod progami  ,od mostków termicznych , jest szczelność przed wodą (z np.tarasu) . Dlatego należało by na zewnętrzną część progu wywinąć papę i folię tak by woda nie dostała się w warstwę styro lecz w najgorszym przypadku na ( i tak zazwyczaj wilgotny ) chudy beton, Wywinięcie dobrze wymalować dysperbitem. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## compi

Piszesz o hydroizolacji która jest  oczywistą częścią etapu klejenia płytek czy kamienia na zewnątrz przy ścianach. W moim przypadku żadnej papy nie będzie tylko taśma systemowa. Bałbym się kontaktu czegoś asfaltowego ze styrodurem. Czy na sam styrodur na podeście będę dawał folię to nie wiem. Będzie chyba i tak klejony cieńko na pianę to i nie podniesie go podczas zalewania jastrychem z wora, np.Topcem Pronto Mapei. Fajny produkt i trzyma mocno nawet poniżej wymaganej grubości przez producenta.

----------


## tomraider

> Piszesz o hydroizolacji która jest  oczywistą częścią etapu klejenia płytek czy kamienia na zewnątrz przy ścianach. W moim przypadku żadnej papy nie będzie tylko taśma systemowa. Bałbym się kontaktu czegoś asfaltowego ze styrodurem. Czy na sam styrodur na podeście będę dawał folię to nie wiem. Będzie chyba i tak klejony cieńko na pianę to i nie podniesie go podczas zalewania jastrychem z wora, np.Topcem Pronto Mapei. Fajny produkt i trzyma mocno nawet poniżej wymaganej grubości przez producenta.


Witam.
Chodziło  mi o wywinięcie i przyklejenie na próg drzwi izolacji (żólta na rys)  poziomej ( tą NETbet  już  ma z papy ) na zewnątrz i foli od wewnątrz,  tak samo dla drzwi tarasu.
pozdrawiam.
ps, Compi znasz spawdzone godne polecenie trwałe niedrogie masy ( najlepiej  paru składnikowe) do izolacji przeciwwodnej miejsc wokół progów drzwi?

----------


## compi

Ja wzmacniałem kiedyś lichy beton eporipem Mapeja. Dwuskładnik i fajnie sie tym pracuje, tylko polewaczka potrzebna, hehe. Po aplikacji mamy z sypiącego i pylącego betonu mocny element, odporny praktycznie na warunki atmosferyczne. Teraz to chyba nawet jakis wynalazek z Turbo w nazwie mają. Nie wiem czy chodzi o czas pracy czy ilość pieniędzy wyskakujących z portfela.

----------


## Inż.

Ja też dołączę do towarzystwa wsiowego... bez bicia...
Tak dobrze jest na wsi...

----------


## netbet

a co tu się znowu nawyrabiało???? znowu zmiany??  czy tylko jak widzę jakoś wszytko popier#$ ?

teraz to naprawdę gówno widac ... wszytko się zlewa..

----------


## SSN774

Szkoda gadać co się dzieje, żadnego powiadomienia od 10 h  :sad:  Sam wszedłem sprawdzić czy coś ludzie piszą czy poszli gdzieś pić  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

widzłaem esa... ale nie zdążyłem odpisać.. dopiero wjechałem na chatę... padam na mordę...

----------


## SSN774

> widzłaem esa... ale nie zdążyłem odpisać.. dopiero wjechałem na chatę... padam na mordę...


Szkoda, bo literek sie chłodzi... żarcie gotowe...
 sam zjem  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> a co tu się znowu nawyrabiało???? znowu zmiany??  czy tylko jak widzę jakoś wszytko popier#$ ?
> 
> teraz to naprawdę gówno widac ... wszytko się zlewa..


sam się zacytuę... już wiem co się nawyrabiało... forum się pogubiło pod firefoxem.... pewnie naprawią...
a juu się bałem że znowu zmiany....

----------


## Jarek.P

Ej, no, Panie Netbet, skoro kupiłeś "mijanki", to je używaj. A jeśli nie, to choć podetnij na te krzyżujące się rurki dziury w styropianie.

Po drugie - za blisko siebie te podejścia wystawiasz i za blisko kanalizy. Będziesz potem płakał próbując tam zaworek przy zaworku wkręcić, jak ci jedno o drugie zacznie zawadzać.

----------


## amstrong89

Netbet chyba robi na razie inst. "na sucho" i nie chodzi tu że bez browarka :big grin:

----------


## zibi5

Witam was netbet widzę że praca wre zupełnie jakbym oglądał nasz dziennik super pozdrawiam was i do przodu życzę!!

----------


## netbet

> Ej, no, Panie Netbet, skoro kupiłeś "mijanki", to je używaj. A jeśli nie, to choć podetnij na te krzyżujące się rurki dziury w styropianie.
> 
> Po drugie - za blisko siebie te podejścia wystawiasz i za blisko kanalizy. Będziesz potem płakał próbując tam zaworek przy zaworku wkręcić, jak ci jedno o drugie zacznie zawadzać.


podetnę... podetnę....ale jak dla mnie te mijanki to strata kasy...

z tym zawadzaniem .... bo ja wiem... kiedyś miałem mieszkanie "gorzej" poupychane.... da się z tym żyć

ja to mam a sumie pytanie:
jak układać styro tam gdzie rury? ...cześć wisi ponad warstwą cześć leży na warstwie... podkładać tam kawałki / wypełniać wszytko ? ( jak tak to jest to rzeźba w gównie ) .... może te wszystkie "szczeliny" pianą potraktować? a to co wylezie obciąć?

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Czy sobie czasem spłuczki kibelka nie podpiołeś pod ciepłą wodę ? 
pozdrawiam.

----------


## SSN774

Netbetos, ładnie to wygląda jak na pierwsze akcje z rurami  :big grin:  Taki jakieś równe  :big tongue:   Jakbym się nie zdecydował sam robić wod-kan u siebie to będę wiedział komu dam zarobić  :smile:  U mnie dużo prostsza fucha ale więcej rycia  :wink:  
Też bym tak chciał przespać tyle godzin, dziś miałem całe 7 spania, rano na kacu trza było coś porobić to wyczyściłem fugi w kuchni... (polecam jasne fugi w kuchni  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: )  

Pozdro

----------


## netbet

> Witam.
> Czy sobie czasem spłuczki kibelka nie podpiołeś pod ciepłą wodę ? 
> pozdrawiam.


no daj spokój.... 

ten rozgałęziacz 2x kolano jest od zimnej... o wszytko można mnie posądzać, ale... na budowie nie wale bronków  :Smile: 

te puchu na zdjęciach do SSN.. :Smile:

----------


## netbet

> Netbetos, ładnie to wygląda jak na pierwsze akcje z rurami  Taki jakieś równe   Jakbym się nie zdecydował sam robić wod-kan u siebie to będę wiedział komu dam zarobić  U mnie dużo prostsza fucha ale więcej rycia  
> Też bym tak chciał przespać tyle godzin, dziś miałem całe 7 spania, rano na kacu trza było coś porobić to wyczyściłem fugi w kuchni... (polecam jasne fugi w kuchni )  
> 
> Pozdro


cennik usług zostanie niebawem podany  :tongue:

----------


## tomraider

> no daj spokój.... 
> 
> ten rozgałęziacz 2x kolano jest od zimnej... o wszytko można mnie posądzać, ale... na budowie nie wale bronków 
> 
> te puchu na zdjęciach do SSN..


Witam.
 SSN ?  Jak pójdzie ciepła i zimna na piętro? ścianą wspólną z salonem ( po lewej   stojąc na wprost okna w kuchni) czy kotłownią, wzdłuż komina?
pozdrawiam
ps. zawór wewnątrz oraz spadek (na zewnątrz do spuszczania wody) dla rury dla podlewania ogródka.

----------


## majki

> ja to mam a sumie pytanie:
> jak układać styro tam gdzie rury? ...cześć wisi ponad warstwą cześć leży na warstwie... podkładać tam kawałki / wypełniać wszytko ? ( jak tak to jest to rzeźba w gównie ) .... może te wszystkie "szczeliny" pianą potraktować? a to co wylezie obciąć?


Ja rzeźbiłem w gównie, ciąłem całkowitą "układankę" dookoła rurek. Piana tylko w szczeliny już w docelowej warstwie pod samą wylewkę.

Co do rurek od wody na zwnątrz, to tak jak pisze tomraider - tyle że ja mam jeszcze taki trójnik w domu, po zakręceniu zaworu w domu od kranu zewnętrznego, odkręcam ten na zewnątrz i odkręcam lekko korek na tym trójniku - dostaje się powietrze i fajnie spływa z całej rurki.

Pomyśl o rurkach z dwóch stron domu, np od frontu i ogrodu - potem latanie z wężem jest upierdliwe.

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## tomraider

Witam. 
Żeby nie było spadków ciśnienia można by było zrobić parę krótkich odcinków w ścianie jak na rysunku ( odcinki poza zielonym polem  lecą  ścianą) .Przemyśl takie rozwiązanie przy  instalacji rur w łazience na piętrze.
pozdrawiam.
ps. Dobry pomysł z tym trójnikiem , Majki Ty to wszystko masz ,,wypasione" nawet spuszczanie wody z kraniku ogrodowego , zamień korek na odpowietrznik , wtedy nie trzeba będzie odkręcać korka tylko śrubkę.

----------


## majki

> Witam. 
> Żeby nie było spadków ciśnienia można by było zrobić parę krótkich odcinków w ścianie jak na rysunku ( odcinki poza zielonym polem lecą ścianą) .Przemyśl takie rozwiązanie przy instalacji rur w łazience na piętrze.
> pozdrawiam.
> ps. Dobry pomysł z tym trójnikiem , Majki Ty to wszystko masz ,,wypasione" nawet spuszczanie wody z kraniku ogrodowego , zamień korek na odpowietrznik , wtedy nie trzeba będzie odkręcać korka tylko śrubkę.


eeeee tam, wypasione .... chciałbym dopiero mieć ....  :wink:  Ale to może w kolejnym domu  :wink: 
Serio z tym odpowetrznikiem ?  :smile:  Taki po prostu jak do kalafiorów ?  :wink:  To muszę spróbować, choć odkręcenie korka to 2 ruch kluczem 2 razy w roku ....  :smile: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## SSN774

Panowie, mam nadzieję że netbet nie będzie krzyczał  :ohmy:  Ktoś zna cennik "przełożenia" tablicy prundowej z starej na nową? W sensie jak to jest rozliczane od każdej linii czy jak? Znajomek się pyta, bo zamierza się z remontem i nie wie ile to "dużo" a ile "mało" jak elektryk krzyknie.

Z góry dzięki 

Pozdro

----------


## tomraider

> nie wie ile to "dużo" a ile "mało" jak elektryk krzyknie.


Witam
Trzeba wypytać ile mu to zajmie, pewnie dzionek, więc jakieś dwie stófki + zgrzewka browara po robocie. Tu są same samoroby-chłopaki nie płacą.
pozdro
ps.Jak doprowadzic babę do krzyku w sypialni?  najpierw ,,popieścić" a potem wstać z łóżka i wytrzeć sobie kuśkę w jej nową firankę  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> witam
> tu są same samoroby-chłopaki nie płacą.



 :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## SSN774

Gdybym ja to chciał zrobić to nie odważyłbym się mojej instalacji ruszyć.  :big grin:  Za stara, poza tym ch... wie co gdzie jest podpięte  :wink:  Jak się robi od początku to nie ma problemu z takimi rzeczami

----------


## BasH

Netbet: Porób sobie wyjścia prundu i wody na zewnątrz, co byś nie zapomnieł - prądu to najlepiej na 4 strony domu (obowiązkowo przy przyszłej grilowni) + możliwość odcięcia tego na osobnych esach (co by złodziej boszki nie wpiął)

----------


## Inż.

Te kawały to są przednie...  :big grin: 

Kilka uwag:
- esy nie służą do wyłączania obwodów rącznie... tylko awaryjnie...
Jak chcemy zrobić gniazdo na zewnątrz lepszym rozwiązaniem
będzie na obwodzie do tego gniazda zamontować zwykły wyłącznik do oświetlenia - jednobiegunowy -
z drugiej strony ściany - od środka pomieszczenia, i tak uchronimy Panią domu przed dylematem - która to eska,
jak będzie chciała włączyć sobie radyjko na tarasie... w czasie naszej nieobecności...
- zastanawiam się, nad wodą... bo jeśli chcesz Netbecie podlewać ogródek, to lepszym rozwiązaniem jest zrobić sobie podwójne opomiarowanie, tzn: drugi wodomierz... objeśniam... będziesz miał konalizację, za którą będzisz płacić potęrzne pieniądze, ale będą one zależały od stanu wodomierza w Twoim domku...
Dlatego montuje się drugi wodomierz dla pomiaru wody wylewanej do ogródka i wtedy płacisz tylko za wodę wylaną do ogródka, a nie za ściaki... zwraca się bardzo szybko... przemyśl...

----------


## tomraider

> .. będziesz miał konalizację, za którą będzisz płacić potęrzne pieniądze, ale będą one zależały od stanu wodomierza w Twoim domku...
> Dlatego montuje się drugi wodomierz dla pomiaru wody wylewanej do ogródka i wtedy płacisz tylko za wodę wylaną do ogródka, a nie za ściaki... zwraca się bardzo szybko... przemyśl...


Witam.
Są lepsze metody na licznik , i bynajmniej nie mam na myśli magnesu bo ten na nowe (rzekomo nie blokowalne )
liczniki nie działa he he. 
pozdrawiam
ps ogródek NETbet pewnie będzie podlewał ze studni, 
     NETbet wstaw plan piętra (łazienki) dla propozycji instalacji

----------


## netbet

> idź za ciosem
> przemyśl tynki cem-wap samorobne na ścianach
> koszt wapno cem i piasek wyjdzie ci w granicach 4zł/m2, a jak gdzieś coś  za mocno przytrzesz to zawsze potem możesz to gipsem szpachlowym  wyrównać za 100zł cały dom


...nie przesadzaj... nie po to kombinuje z płytami żeby wpieprzać sie w tynkowanie... :big tongue: 
...ale instalacje - jak na razie woda - to czysta kasa do zarabiania!   lekko łatwo i przyjemnie.... :big grin:  ...ilu jest takich co to zleca...?

----------


## netbet

... wyjścia na wodę sa planowane - z dwóch stron domu... to samo z kabelkami - gniazdka powieszone na wyłącznikach...

za to nie wpadłem na olicznikowanie wody... jak nie będę miał wodociągu a tylko kanalizę... to fakt - jakoś mnie muszą liczyć... czyli będzie "mała" przeróbka rurek...

----------


## tomraider

> ... wyjścia na wodę sa planowane - z dwóch stron domu... to samo z kabelkami - gniazdka powieszone na wyłącznikach...
> 
> za to nie wpadłem na olicznikowanie wody... jak nie będę miał wodociągu a tylko kanalizę... to fakt - jakoś mnie muszą liczyć... czyli będzie "mała" przeróbka rurek...


Witam.
Jak już  się zdecydujesz to wodociągi sprzedadzą Ci raczej razem wodę + kanalizę , plącone wg.licznika wody  ( najtańsze rozwiązanie). Regisy nie są najtańsze ale położysz je sam odrazu dobrze bo nie trzeba się nic uczyć i nie ma większego ryzyka że żle wyjdzie.
pozdrawiam.
ps.Tak czy srak piętro też będzie z regipsów.

----------


## netbet

> albo z ściekomierza, warto by było sie upewnić w sklepie na rogu u tej pani co wie wszystko


  ??? jest cos takiego???

----------


## Inż.

Jest coś takiego jak ściekomierz - licznik ścieków... ale można go zainstalować na rurze do której jest bezpośredni dostęp... A cała kanalizacja jest zakopana pod ziemią... Instaluje się je w przepompowniach zbiorczych dla danej miejscowowść, osiedla - wtedy jest możliwe płacenie ryczałtem... 
Docelowo sa one instalowane w takich miejscach w celach kontrolnych, dla porównania odczytów z wodomierzy indywidualnych i głównego ściekomierza, itd...
Nikt nie instaluje sobie tego ściekomierza dla indywidualnego domku, bo samo urządzenie nie jest tanie, bo dochdzi koszt studzienki rewizyjnej szczelnej, bo dochodzi robota... Latwiejszym i tańszym rozwiązaniem jest odczyt z wodomierza, a wtedy sens ma rozdzielenie dwóch poborów: na cele bytowe i gospodarskie (ogródek).

----------


## netbet

... już sie dowiedziałem jak będą mnie liczyć za ścieki... założą mi licznik i będą kasować po 3,5 zyla za kazdy m3 - "ogródek " i "myjka" nie są  płatne pod warunkiem ujęcia wody przed licznikiem, albo założenia dodatkowego i opomiarowania tylko w/w   :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

??? i wodociągi tak same z siebie proponują "ujęcie wody przed licznikiem"?  :smile: 

J.

----------


## netbet

.... a tak mi sie napisało... - pewnie że nie ! chcą zakładać liczniki na każde ujęcie .... tylko że na mój koszt.

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Dziś przemyślenia o firmach ochroniarskich.
Zdarza się , zwłaszcza po wstawieniu drogich okien, że mamy  telefon czy wizytę przedstawiciela ochrony .Jeżeli chcemy takiej usługi to wszystko jest ok., każdy sam znajdzie sobie odpowiadającą ofertę. Problemem jest kiedy nie chcemy u siebie takiej firmy, bo słyszałem od paru osób z mojego regionu że potrafią zrobić małą prowokację , np. uruchomić alarm( jeżeli mamy), wykonać ,,dziwny’’ telefon, markować włamanie na budowę by nas przekonać do słuszności ochronny naszego mienia. Co zrobić jak pomimo to nie chcemy? Bezwzględnie , przy wizycie lub telefonie, wymagać i zapisać dane rozmówcy  (min. wizytówka), spisać nr samochodu, datę spotkania . Ja rezygnuję z takich usług, jak dom będzie gotowy to zainwestuję w psa (mało srającego szczekliwego kundelka) , dobrosąsiedzkie relacje( na czas urlopu) i alarm z powiadomieniem na tel komórkowy.
Pozdrawiam
ps NETbet bedziesz miał ochronnę na chałupę?

----------


## brunet wieczorową

*Jestem pod wrażeniem, wielkie gratulacje! Zrobiłeś coś niesamowitego.*

Przeczytałem cały Wasz dziennik i jestem mocno zbudowany. Co prawda u mnie już odwrotu właściwie nie ma, budowa będzie tak czy owak, ale gdzieś czai się jakiś lęk, że może się nie udać... Ja nie będę budował wszystkiego sam tak jak Ty, zlecę cały SSO ekipie, ale jednak jest w głowie jakaś myśl, że może być ciężko... Jednak gdy zobaczyłem jak prawie sam zbudowałeś swój dom, to jednak ja mając ekipę do dyspozycji muszę dać radę! Mam oczywiście świadomość, że prace generalnie są proste, przerabiałem to kilka lat temu przy okazji remontu mieszkania. Teraz bym taki remont zrobił sam. Zrobiłbym o wiele lepiej sam, ekipa "fachowców" niestety odwalała fuszerkę, a to były naprawdę proste sprawy do zrobienia, np. zamontować brodzik, który po kilku latach pękł źle osadzony a ciekło z niego od spodu już po kilku miesiącach użytkowania, kupiłem nowy i zamontowałem już samodzielnie - zajęło mi to tydzień, w tym sporo ślęczenia po forach aby dowiedzieć się jak to zrobić. Wykonałem to co prawda w czasie mniej więcej 10 razy dłuższym niż fachowiec, ale jakość wykonania nieporównywalna. Wtedy "fachowcy" robili mi wszystko, od pierdół typu zamonotowanie żyrandola, zamka w drzwiach, karnisza po instalację wodno - kanalizacyjną w łazience. Teraz z perspektywy czasu widzę, że mógłbym to robić sam (lepiej), no może poza kładzeniem płytek... Budowa domu to jednak wyższa szkoła jazdy, aczkolwiek jak widać da się  :smile: 

Przeczytałem cały Twój dziennik (komentarzy jeszcze nie - w miarę możliwości poczytam), ale mam kilka pytań (nie traktuj tego jak wymądrzanie, ja sam mało wiem - chciałbym jednak rozwiać swoje wątpliwości):
1. Czy nie dałeś ocieplenia ściany fundamentowej?
2. Zasypywanie fundamentów od zewnątrz musiałeś piaskiem? Nie można było tam wrzucić po prostu gliny, piasku z działki? Ja mam podobną działkę, mokrą i gliniastą.
3. Zagęściłeś piasek pod chudziakiem podłogi tylko od samej góry? Czy nie należałoby warstwami aby skutecznie zagęścić? Jaka gruba była warstwa piasku?

Być może te pytania już padły, jeśli tak, to należy uważać je za niebyłe  :smile: 

Powodzenia w wykańczaniu domu. Trzymam kciuki!

----------


## netbet

> [B]... ale mam kilka pytań (nie traktuj tego jak wymądrzanie, ja sam mało wiem - chciałbym jednak rozwiać swoje wątpliwości):
> 1. Czy nie dałeś ocieplenia ściany fundamentowej?
> 2. Zasypywanie fundamentów od zewnątrz musiałeś piaskiem? Nie można było tam wrzucić po prostu gliny, piasku z działki? Ja mam podobną działkę, mokrą i gliniastą.
> 3. Zagęściłeś piasek pod chudziakiem podłogi tylko od samej góry? Czy nie należałoby warstwami aby skutecznie zagęścić? Jaka gruba była warstwa piasku?
> 
> Być może te pytania już padły, jeśli tak, to należy uważać je za niebyłe


wiesz co... jest tak:
- ocieplenie  ściany fundamentowej - jest planowane... ale jak to bywa na budowie - były rzeczy "ważniejsze" ... w czassie kiedy kończyliśmy ściany fundamentowe po prostu brakło czasu i ..... przyszła zima  :yes: .. nie dało się..
- zasypywanie fundamentów ... jest faktycznie piachem. wykop pod fundamenty był bardzooo duży, gliny aż tyle nie miałem do dyspozycji... ale tu masz rację.... grunt rodzimy jest lepszy od piachu...( planowany jest drenaż.. ale to tez odległa przyszłośc )
- zagęszczanie - nie wiem czy tylko "samą górę" ...piach zasypany był pod koniec roku... przelezał zimę... a na wiosnę skoczkiem zajeło mi jego ubicie ze trzy tygodnie.. znaczy 3 x 2 dni ( sobota, niedziela ) wydaje mi sie że skoczek dobił dobrze ( z premedytacją był skoczek... tłucze mocno w głąb )

..gdybym robił to drugi raz... pewnie bym coś pozmieniał...np. czas startu z robotami...na ocieplenie jak widzisz brakło czasu.. :yes: 

można samemu... mu tu w komentach same "samoroby"  :big grin:  (  a przynajmniej ostatnie kilkadziesiąt stron .... wcześniej był zachwyt - tera jest "samo sedno problemów" )

----------


## netbet

> to zainwestuję w psa (mało srającego szczekliwego kundelka) , dobrosąsiedzkie relacje( na czas urlopu) i alarm z powiadomieniem na tel komórkowy.
> Pozdrawiam
> ps NETbet bedziesz miał ochronnę na chałupę?


...no... ochrona była u nas juz z ofertami dwa razy...jak widac gdzies na zdjęciach...i tyle po nich.

wolę psa-kilera-masakratora .... wielkiego , czarnego, złego, zabójcę... labladora  :big grin:  ( kolor pewnie u Matki Dyrettorki nie przejdzie , ale rasa jest ju klepnięta .. mi to sie maży sznaucer olbrzym.... taki z grzywką.....  . ...kumpela miała kiedys takiego...siedział tylko za bramą, tylko obserwował,  nawet nie szczeknął.. a ja byłem zestarny jak miałem wejśc przez furtkę... pomimo iz psa znałem od szczeniaka....    o taki gad mi się maży ) :big grin:

----------


## BiGŚwidnik

Witam !!! 
Beti z tej strony. 
Podziwiałam instalacje elektryczne i wodne. Wspaniałe.   :yes:  A jak tak z innej beczki, ośmielę się zapytać: W co ubierzecie Wasz Dach ? Ceramika, blacha czy gont ? Dlaczego pytam ? tak z ciekawości. : )  Troszkę się pogubiłam w tych instalacjach, gdyż jako kobieta troszkę mnie to przerosło , ale każde wieści czytam i analizuje - bo ja lubię tematy ( układanie glazury , płyt k-g, to sama będę robić  :smile:  ). Tyle Wspaniałych rzeczy ,zaczerpnęliśmy  z pomysłów Waszych i Trzymajcie tak dalej !!!!!!!!!!! Pozdrawiamy

----------


## netbet

..co do dachu to pomysłu jeszcze nie ma..... znaczy jedno jest pewne - nie będzie to gont ( z racji deskowania, krycia papą i jej "letkiego" pofalowania )
..pewnie będzie dachówka... bo im sie lepiej widzi jej wnoszenie i układania niż arkusze blachy długości 4 metry... ale pewności żadnej nie ma na chwilę obecną ( a jak papa nie będzie przeciekać - to zostanie :big grin:  )

teraz na tapecie są komenty - bo tu dobrze tłumaczą... :big grin:  dziennik spadł na psy :big lol:

----------


## tomraider

> .   o taki gad mi się maży )


Witam.
Skoro było o psach :
-Pilnujcie swojego psa bo mój jest  bardzo agresywny- powiedział łysy dresiarz przechodząc ze swoim pitbulem  koło zagrody Bacy.
-Łeee tamm – uśmiechnął się Baca - mojemu nie do rady panoczku.
Podpuszczony dresiarz spuścił pitbula ze smyczy, ten skoczył do budy Bacowego psa, podniósł się kurz i łomot, po czym z budy wyszedł pies bacy i wypluł skórę z pitbula.
-Skąd macie baco takiego psa co z łatwością pożera pitbule?
- A dostałem od krewnego z Afryki , za szczeniaka był moim pupilkiem  ale jak dorósł  to wyrosła  mu wokół szyi wielka gęsta grzywa ,musiałem mu tą grzywę  ogolić bo nie mógł biedaczysko wleść do budy.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## SSN774

> ... labladora


 ... znam takich co hodowle mają  :smile:  Jak coś daj znać to może się rabata załatwi  :smile:  ... poza tym my mamy jednego... co właśnie za oknem ujada jak ...

Uszanowanko Panie Prezesie  :big tongue: 

Wojtek

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Jak rozwiążesz wyposażenie i układ (prysznic,umywalka,sedes) w toalecie? Jest możliwość zrezygnowania z kabiny prysznica  i połączenia sedesu (ze stelarzem) z szafką nad nim. Planujesz kafle na całość do sufitu? Jak z wentylacją prysznica?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Amelia 2

W temacie psiego stróża - labrador to raczej do towarzystwa, jeśli ma skutecznie pilnować to zdecydowanie sznaucer.

----------


## netbet

na szybko!!

potrzebuję opinii n/t rur pex /al/pex *GENVEX* ... !!!! ktoś coś??

pilne!

aa.... i jeszcze jedno... dlaczego wszyscy pakuja w podłogą pexa skoro można połozyć zwykła rurę PPR ???

----------


## Martinezio

> W temacie psiego stróża - labrador to raczej do towarzystwa, jeśli ma skutecznie pilnować to zdecydowanie sznaucer.


 O tak, sztucerem dobrze się pilnuje  :big grin: 

Netbet: hmm... co do tych rurek Genvex, to się nie wypowiem, bo sam mam Vavin-a, natomiast dlaczego AluPexy a nie PPR? Pewnie dlatego, że alu są wygodniejsze w użyciu  :wink:  Alupexy chyba idzie łatwiej pozaginać, oraz mają lepszą przewodność cieplną. Wytrzymałość rury jest mniej istotna, bo i tak dobrzy producenci gwarantują poprawne działanie do 10 bar ciśnienia, co jest 5x tyle, ile powinno być w standardowej sieci wodnej. Poza tym rura jest otoczona betonem, który swoje dokłada. Te pepeery są z kolei lepsiejsze przy rozprowadzaniu przyłączy wodnych/powietrznych, gdyż bo ponieważ nie potrzeba łączyć z mniejszych odcinków.

----------


## SSN774

> ...ile kosztuje wersjaJUNKERS Supraclass K 12-1 S61 - 13,5 kW  z wymiennikiem??


Wracając do tematu pieca, mam nadzieje że netbet nie ma nic przeciw, dziś dzwoniłem do człowieka odpowiedzialnego za piece na paliwa stałe. Jeśli chodzi o wymiennik, zostało źle ujęte na stronie, gość szybko wyprostował, chodzi o wężownice schładzającą. Koszt w zależności od mocy kotła 180 zł w przypadku kotłów do 20kW, 200 zł za kotły powyżej 20kW. Tak więc nie tak w sumie drogo jeśli barć pod uwagę opinie na forum pod adresem Junkiego  :smile:  2800 zł za 16kW z "wymiennikiem" do przełknięcia  :smile:  

Pozdro

Wojtek

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Alu-pex jest tak samo dobry jak rura PPR  ale różnią się  właściwościami:
PPR  rozszerzalność cieplna ok. 0,12 mm / m °C   (konieczność kompensacji na długich prostych odcinkach ) 
Alu-pex rozszerzalność cieplna ok. 0,025 mm / m °C
PPR współczynnik przewodności cieplnej   0,24 W / m °C ( od nowa przeliczyć rozstaw rur)
Alu-pex współczynnik przewodności cieplnej   0,43 W / m °C
Alu-pex łatwiej ułożyć ( mały promień gięcia)  i lepiej trzyma kształt ( łatwiej mocować do styro) , są dostępne tanie sprężyny wew i zew do gięcia i złączki ( nie znalazłem tanich skręcanych do PPR) , system alu-pex jest ,,wymyślony’’ pod podłogówki .  Jak z tym jest dla PPR ?, pewnie podobnie , jeżeli tak to można kłaść PPR bez problemu. 
Pozdrawiam.
ps. genvex to duńczyk wykupiony przez faszystów więc bez obaw o jakość -napewno b.dobra

----------


## netbet

dzięki tom!

tego genvexa mogę mieć po 1,31 +vat... ale nie polecają go nawet sprzedawcy... no powiedzmy proponują inne ...

ten pomysł z ppr'em podsunął mi koleś z Aspol'u...oni właśnie robią na tym... mają rurę w zwojach właśnie do tego celu...maja do tego wszystkie złączki...
myślę że temat dyfuzji tlenu w rurach jest pomijalny... natomiast... te współczynniki - temat do przegadania... tak na szybko... musiałbym dać dwa razy tyle tej rury co pex'a.

----------


## netbet

> Alu-pex współczynnik przewodności cieplnej   0,43 W / m °C


o!!!!! tego szukałem!! o to loto! ... czyli teoretycznie przy rozstawie co 20 cm i lichej tem zasilania można z m2 wyciągnąć 60W..

!!!

----------


## tomraider

> polecają go nawet sprzedawcy... no powiedzmy proponują inne ...
> 
> ten pomysł z ppr'em podsunął mi koleś z Aspol'u...oni właśnie robią na tym... mają rurę w zwojach właśnie do tego celu...maja do tego wszystkie złączki...
> myślę że temat dyfuzji tlenu w rurach jest pomijalny..


Witam.
Temat dyfuzji oczywiście pomijalny bo Ty przecież będziesz miał instalację otwartą czyli wiecznie i stale będziesz napowietrzał  swój diwodorek monotlenu( naczynie wzbiorcze) no chyba że nagle Ci się odmieni i zamarzysz o istalacji zamkniętej z wymiennikiem  płytowym i wężownicą schładzającą (droga historia) . 
Prastare prawo handlu mówi że sprzedawcy zawsze polecają  towary na których mają najwiekszą marżę i/lub najdłuższy termin płatności więc nie zawsze są tacy znowu  wiarygodni. Lepiej spytać użytkownika albo znajomego  instalatora. 
pozdrawiam.
ps. współczynnik przewodności cieplnej weż od producenta rur na którego się zdecydujesz ,nieznacznie ale potrafią się różnić( np. od 0.40 do 0,47) .Na temat watów/metr kwadrat w podłogówce lepiej pytaj mpoplawa.

----------


## kalio

Witam 

Jak mogę pomóc odnośnie wycinania styro pod rury to za pewne masz w domu lutownice podłączasz do niej drut miedziany 1,5 mm2 formujesz odpowiednio i wycinasz 

Jeśli idzie o rury ppr są one trudniejsze w układaniu w spirale podłogową, dodatkowo przy niskich temperaturach rura potrafi pęknąć podczas układania -tworzywo staje się miej elastyczne

netbet jaką masz wysokość od chudziaka do sufitu ???

Ile planujesz mieć na gotowo ??

----------


## netbet

> netbet jaką masz wysokość od chudziaka do sufitu ???
> 
> Ile planujesz mieć na gotowo ??


gdzies juz pisałem... na gotowo będzie od 2,58 do 2,70.. tak mniej więcej...w zalezności od obniżeń...
na podłodzie 11 cm styro i 6,5 - 7,0 cm wylewki...

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Termometr jakiś dziwny ale ..........  wskazuje przecież 18 C  więc może nie jest tak żle  :smile:  . Kozą możesz przecież palić na schodach, nie?
pozdrawiam.
ps.odwiedziłem dziś swoje fundamenty stanu 0.  Dysperbit  na wierzchu ściany fundamentowej  po zimie ( tak jak podejrzewałem) poprostu się rozpuścił i poodłaził od betonu he,he, ale właściwa dwuwarstwowa izolacja z rozpuszczalnikowego lepiku w jak najlepszym stanie. Wodorozcieńczalne dysperbenty to pic na wodę fotomontaż a nie izolacja.

----------


## rewo66

Witam 
Właśnie skończyłem 2-dniowe czytanie waszego dziennika budowy. Jestem pod wielkim wrażeniem. Chłopie szacun wielki dla ciebie (oczywiście dla twojej małżonki także). My dopiero przed skokiem w nieznane (czytaj: budowa domu) na etapie adaptacji projektu. Jestem zwolennikiem własnoręcznej roboty (obecne mieszkanie sam wyremontowałem nie znając budowlanki i pojęcia o niektórych sprawach). Stąd chyba rozumiem twoje podejście do tego wyzwania pomijając kwestię finansową która jest ważna ale nie zawsze na pierwszym miejscu. Będę tu zaglądał czasami i kibicował dalej. Sprawnego CDZP do końca świata i jeden dzień dłużej. Hejka Wojtek ze Śląska.

----------


## netbet

> Witam 
> Właśnie skończyłem 2-dniowe czytanie waszego dziennika budowy. Jestem pod wielkim wrażeniem. Chłopie szacun wielki dla ciebie (oczywiście dla twojej małżonki także). My dopiero przed skokiem w nieznane (czytaj: budowa domu) na etapie adaptacji projektu. Jestem zwolennikiem własnoręcznej roboty (obecne mieszkanie sam wyremontowałem nie znając budowlanki i pojęcia o niektórych sprawach). Stąd chyba rozumiem twoje podejście do tego wyzwania pomijając kwestię finansową która jest ważna ale nie zawsze na pierwszym miejscu. Będę tu zaglądał czasami i kibicował dalej. Sprawnego CDZP do końca świata i jeden dzień dłużej. Hejka Wojtek ze Śląska.


 :big grin:  a ja już myślałem że tu nikt nowy nie trafi.... że juz wszyscy widzieli... :big grin: 
a tu niespodzianka!

aż dwa dni ślęczałeś nad naszymi wypocinami? :eek:  szok...ja chyba nigdy w całości tego dziennika nie przeczytałem... :big grin: 

polecam sie na przyszłość, a jak ruszy CDZP - chyba wszystkich zaproszę na "mały bal" 
NETbet

----------


## netbet

*kalio*.... o tej lutownicy tez myślałem, ale francy nie mogę znaleźć... gdzies się "zagubiła w akcji" ...

----------


## Jarek.P

Lutownicę od razu sobie odpuść, w każdym razie z drutem jako "nożem". Sprawdzałem i jest do dupy, drut się gnie, cięcie idzie baaardzo wolno. 
Naprawdę o wiele szybciej się to robi nożem tapeciarskim. Zwłaszcza, że tego nie trzeba ciąć z milimetrową dokładnością, wycina się "mniej więcej" i tyle. Jak bardzo chcesz, potem co większe dziury sobie zapiankujesz, idealiści zasypują je też suchym piaskiem.

J.

PS: minus trzy stopnie i wymiękł, ja hydraulikę przy -10 rzeźbiłem  :tongue:

----------


## netbet

> PS: minus trzy stopnie i wymiękł, ja hydraulikę przy -10 rzeźbiłem


starzeję się.... i juz dość wymarzłem w tym roku.... :big tongue:

----------


## Amelia 2

Wtrącę się do układania styropianu - gdy ja ze swoim walczyłam to wszyscy mądrzy koniecznie kazali mi kłaść " na cegiełkę"!

----------


## rewo66

Witam 
Szczerze zachęcam do wydania dziennika w formie ksiązki, chociaż po tych wszystkich retuszach wydawniczych to już może nie być to samo. To się czyta jak powieść wessało mnie na 2 dni oczywiście przy zgrzewce browarków jakoś musiałem uzupełniać witaminy w organiźmie cobym nie padł. Przeczytałem już wiele dzienników - uważam to za obowiązkową lekturę przed rozpoczęciem budowy, dużo więcej można wynieść z tej lektury niż z czasopism i artykułów budowlanych.  Ale najważniejsze jest to że opisują one  w realu wszystkie zdarzenia bez ich koloryzowania. Pozdro.

----------


## raftrip

Panie Netbet! Śledze twoje poczynania już dość długo, przymierzam się teraz do rozpoczęcia własnej budowy a tu co!! Odpuszczasz! Jak ja już swój obiekt westchnień prawie przekonałem do ideii samodzielnej budowy naszego "kurnika", a ty jej (mojej szanownej małżonce) taki argumet dajesz!!! Przygarnij zwierza i nie odpuszczaj :yes: 
Pzdr
Rafał

----------


## netbet

> Wtrącę się do układania styropianu - gdy ja ze swoim walczyłam to wszyscy mądrzy koniecznie kazali mi kłaść " na cegiełkę"!


..no i bardzo dobrze! .... pierwsza warstwa u nas jest BARDZO mocno spasowana i dociskana "klinami" styro przy ścianach - nie ma prawa sie rozjechać!
..druga warstwa pójdzie "w cegiełkę" - jak karzą "mądrzy" :big grin:

----------


## netbet

*rewo66* - tez czytałem ..i czytam dzienniki ... i jest to skarbnica wiedzy.

*raftrip* - słabo widzę podjaranego zwierza na styropianie.... nawet jak mu pod nogi rozścielę dechy .. to i tak może się "wtopić" w otoczenie"  :Smile: 
nie odpuszczam.... ino mruss mnie wystrachał...

----------


## raftrip

No to nic innego nie pozostaje ci jak udać sie w niedzielę na sume do tego kościoła co tam dzwonią i się modlą i rzucić na tace coby Ten tam na górze swą mocą sprawczą mróz zesłał lżejszy albo w całości zaniechał powietrze mrozić :big grin:  Trzymam za cieplejsze prądy
Pzdr

----------


## zibifabi

Buduję podobnym systemem ( po pracy). Jeżeli chodzi o chowanie rur spróbuj użyć lutownicy do rzeźbienia. Ja tak schowałem całą hydraulikę

----------


## Martinezio

A propos wycinania rur, to najlepiej kawałek drutu grzewczego (do kupienia w elektrycznym, lub AGD, lub w serwisie AGD jak się dobrze pogada, to odpalą taki wymontowany i uszkodzony - tobie nie potrza całego  :wink: ) i akumulator 12/24V. Drut monterujesz w jakiej rączce (izolacyjnej i termoodpornej, najlepiej ebonit, ale edrewno starczy  :wink: ), do oku końcówek drutu podpinasz klemy z aku i tym sobie ciachasz styro wzdłuż, wszerz, w poprzek i naskos, jak Ci się żywnie podoba  :smile: 
Na upartego można poszukać rozwiązań na 230V, ale osobiście nie polecam zabaw z takim napięciem, bo drucik zmieni się w dobrą żarówę  :wink: 

Co do zwierza, to można go ustawić na jakimś tymczasowym cokole z pustaków na deskach.


```
   __
  |o |       zwierz
  |__|
__|__|__
|        |       cokół
|        |      
-----------------------   dechy
      styro
```

 :smile:  Mam nadzieję, że forum nie potnie tego ASCII-art  :big tongue:

----------


## Amelia 2

Zajrzałam do prognoz-cały luty ma mrozić a 1 marca jeszcze gorzej :mad:  swój styro układałam w grudniu 2009 w towarzystwie farelki dmuchającej na nogi, ale nie było aż tak zimno jak teraz. Nie masz się co zawzinać kosztem zdrowia bo w taki mróz i tak wylewek nie zrobisz :sad:

----------


## Jarek.P

A co do rur do podłogówki jeszcze - szacując koszta rur PP dolicz jeszcze po pierwsze sporą ilość kształtek, po drugie sporo większą ilość pracy przy układaniu. Może się okazać, że jednak wcale nie jest taniej, a za to trudniej. 

Choć z tym trudniej... jeśli będziesz to robił sam, bez żadnej, choćby biernej pomocy, to czarno to widzę. U mnie robiły to trzy osoby: jedna rozwijała krąg, druga układała rurę na podłodze i przypinała spinkami, trzecia pełniła rolę pomocniczą: tu nadepnij, bo pręży, tam popraw, bo spinka się wypięła, tu przytrzymaj. Robiąc to wszystko sam też zrobisz, ale  będzie to czasochłonna męczarnia.

J.

----------


## Martinezio

Popieram Jarka. Zwłaszcza przy układaniu rurek PP można się narobić. Jednak PEX-Alu-PEX ma tę zaletę, że po ustaleniu kształtu rura nie wraca do swojego pierwotnego kształtu, czego nie da się powiedzieć o PP. Te muszą mieć pewnie inne spinki, lub być mocniej dociążone na zakrętach.
Efektem będzie zwiększony popyt na witaminy chmielowe, a co za tym idzie znaczący wzrost kosztów budowlanych (w dodatku niepodlegających pod ustawę o zwrocie części VATu, grrr).

----------


## netbet

...pomysł z rurami PP - chybiony . dałem se spokój...aby uzyskac te same parametry grzania trzeba by było połozyć z 1,5 raza wiecej rur... rur chyba nie tak samo "wdzięcznych" do układania co pex'y ...

teraz to ja szukam rozdzielacza, złaczek, zaworów... i prawie mam ... ale o cenie na razie ciiii..... :big grin:  bo mi na zawał poumieracie...powiem tylko że za 6 sekcji kompletnego ..... jest jedynka z przodu... :tongue:

----------


## Martinezio

Sam rozdzielacz raczej nie będzie drogi. Dopiero osprzęt do niego robi cenę :> Te wszystkie rotametry, pompki, odpowietrzacze, inne duperele... Nie szczędź nas. Dowal nam z grubej rury. Nic tak nie chroni przed zatorem, jak zwiększone ciśnienie  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Sam rozdzielacz raczej nie będzie drogi. Dopiero osprzęt do niego robi cenę :> Te wszystkie rotametry, pompki, odpowietrzacze, inne duperele... Nie szczędź nas. Dowal nam z grubej rury. Nic tak nie chroni przed zatorem, jak zwiększone ciśnienie


no... ja mówie o kompletnym.... z tymi wszystkimi bajerami.... :cool:

----------


## Bert49

> o!!!!! tego szukałem!! o to loto! ... czyli teoretycznie przy rozstawie co 20 cm i lichej tem zasilania można z m2 wyciągnąć 60W..
> 
> !!!


Netbet jak Ty przeliczasz te Waty?  1 m kwadratowy podłogówki przy rozstawie 20 cm to około 7 metrów bieżących rury. przy założeniu że ma przewodność cielną 0,43 \w/mC

Jest jakiś wzór żeby przeliczyć ile metrów rurki mam dać na pomieszczenie gdy znam już zapotrzebowanie cieplne pomieszczeń?
Jak ty to liczyłeś?

----------


## netbet

jak się mylę - zaraz mnie ktos wyprostuje ... ale:
0,43 w/mb
temperatura pracy..powiedzmy 25oC
....czyli 1 mb rurki oddaje 10,75 W 
przecietnie na 1m2 przypada 5mb rury... czyli 10,75 x 5mb ...53,75 W

jak zmienimy paramerty....( poza stałym 0,43 W/mb ) ..to jest realnie do wyciągnięcia ponad 100 w z m2...tylko przy podłodze może być ze 30 stC

dobrze kombinuję *Tom* ?

ja to tak przeliczyłem... i wydaje mi się to realne....

----------


## Bert49

OK to trochę mi rozjaśniłeś. A jaką temperaturę przeliczeniową najlepiej przyjąć tak żeby była możliwość regulacji zarówno w dół jak i w górę?

----------


## netbet

..szczerze?

a cholera wie.
podłogówka chodzi na niskich temp..... wiec ja przyjąłem 25 oC .... jak będzie za za zimno - zawsze można podkrecić... :Lol:  jak będzie za gorąco ( nie sądzę ) można otworzyć okna i wywalić "trochę" ciepła za okno ( tu proszę mi się nie rozpisywać nad stratami i marnotrawstwem - bogaty jestem i stać mnie na wywalenie 30 kg wungla w kosmos  :Lol:  )

----------


## tomraider

> ..szczerze? a cholera wie.


Witam.
Jak już wcześniej pisałem nie za bardzo interesuję się ogrzewaniem podłogowym. Myślę że większość teoretycznych obliczeń w tym Twoje ( myślę że są ok.) w  realu i tak zweryfikuje życie. Trzeba tylko się przypilnować by nie walnąć byka. OZC i powierzchnię pomieszczeń masz w projekcie dla kalafiorów ( stąd mamy W/m2) , na stronach producentów alu-pex są proste tabele, programy do obliczania rozstawu rur. Zazwyczaj jest to przedział od 10 do 30 cm. Uważam że nie jest zbyt wielkim problemem za gęste czy rzadkie ułożenie rur tylko sposób sterowania temperaturą i przepływem wody w rurach ( najlepiej w poszczególnych obiegach). Trudno tak trafić z rozstawem by we wszystkich pomieszczeniach była odpowiednia temperatura więc trzeba się nastawić ( przy uproszczonym sterowaniu pompa+zawór4d) na przegrzewanie części pomieszczeń, ale to nie katastrofa. Rozsądnie jest przewidzieć z czasem w uzupełnienie rozbudowania sterowania ( przewidzieć miejsce, możliwość montażu, np. spuszczenia wody, położenie kabli elektrycznych. Gdybym miał kłaść u siebie podłogówkę , po szacunkowych obliczeniach mając tolerancję i wybór położyłbym raczej rzadziej niż gęściej rury bo lepiej zasilać wyższą temperaturą ( np. 35C zamiast 30C) by mniej mieszać 4d i mniej mielić pompą wodę w obiegach ( miej wody = mniejsza bezwładność=łatwiej taniej sterować). 

Zapytajmy Twoich fanów: napiszcie jak macie u siebie i czy dobrze działa,  np.
salon      ( powierzchnia m2) + zapotrzebowanie ( W) + rozstaw rurek alu pex 16x2. 
łazienka   ( powierzchnia m2) + zapotrzebowanie ( W) + rozstaw rurek alu pex 16x2.
hol          ( powierzchnia m2) + zapotrzebowanie ( W) + rozstaw rurek alu pex 16x2.
sypiałnia ( powierzchnia m2) + zapotrzebowanie ( W) + rozstaw rurek alu pex 16x2.
zawsze da to jakieś rozeznanie tematy bo podejżewam że nie będzie wielkich różnic.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## compi

Ja mam 11 obwodów, w tym 2 grzejnikowe, a łazienki przylegającej do kotłowni w ogóle nie wliczaliśmy, ponieważ wędrują tamtędy wszystkie nieizolowane celowo powroty. Wysterowanie na zaworach do optymalnych parametrów odbywa się zazwyczaj metodą prób i błędów. Nad grzejnikami zasilanymi z kotła zastanawiałem się dosyć długo. I tak na lato będą pracowały w nich grzałki elektryczne. U mnie czy olej czy prąd to w tym przypadku łan uj. Podepniemy jednak je do systemu, aby ewentualnie w przyszłości zasilić je innym źródłem ciepła. Może UE zadotuje alternatywne grzanie w 99%? Hehe, marzę.....

----------


## Forsa80

Netbet zajrzałem do dziennika i widzę, że wygnałeś zwierza  :Smile:  ja przy rozłożonym styropianie musiałem grzać i wtedy zastosowałem system z taczką, już piszę jak to było: Na styro dwa pustaki na nich dno taczki i w srodek koza. Cokolwiek wypadło z kozy wpadało do taczki - 3 tygodnie tak koza stała, palone non stop i nic złego się nie działo, a ciepełko było i nawet ją na noc ładowałem węglem. 

Pozdrowionka!

----------


## netbet

...z programem Kisana od podłóg juz sie kiedyś zapoznałem...liczy tak jak ja kombinuję - co 20 cm dla salonu 46 m2... szału nie ma...

----------


## netbet

słuchajcie ... mam pytanie

Majki w dzienniku pokazuje rozdzielacz... oczywiscie na wypasionych zdjęciach.. :tongue: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...Majkiego/page3 na samym końcu...

i moje pytanie:
- po co jest ta chromowana rura łącząca obie belki rozdzielacza przed zaworami odcinającymi?

----------


## Martinezio

To jest pewnie by-pass, żeby zachodziła cyrkulacja nawet w przypadku, gdy pętle się np. zatkają, czy cuś... Albo do grawitacji, gdyby prunda zabrakło... Ja u się tego nie mam, ale u mnie pompa podłogówkowa jest w inszym miejscu  :wink: 
Mój rozdzielacz jest nieco mniej nakombinowany.


Natomiast sekcja pompująco-mieszająca jest zlokalizowana w kotłowni:

----------


## netbet

też mi to wygląda ma jakieś obejscie... ale po co?i czy cześć wody nie ma "małego " obiegu przez ta rurę?

----------


## arturromarr

to jest bypass na wypadek zamknięcia wszystkich obwodów podłogówki, żeby pompa stojącej wtedy wody nie mieliła. Prawdopodobnie jest tam zaworek ciśnieniowy, który puszcza dopiero gdy wzrasta ciśnienie w wyniku dcięcia pętki odbierających. Urządzenie przydatnie jeśli na pętlach podłogówki mamy zamontowane idywidualne  regulatory temperatury (głowiczki termostatyczne takie jak przy grzejnikach), bardzo wygodne.

PS:
To są rozdzielacze są z głowiczkami termostatycznymi z kapilarą, ty chyba pisałeś coś o systemie z zaworem trójdrożnym?

----------


## Martinezio

Jeśli chodzi o tę kapilarę u Majkiego, to steruje ona łączną temperaturą powrotu, jeśli hydra majkiego dobrze popodłączał  :wink:  IMO trochę nakombinowane, bo lepszym rozwiązaniem jest zastosowanie zaworu n-drogowego (najlepiej n=4) sterowanego siłownikiem pod kontrolą elektroniki kotła, a w wersji taniej - ręcznie.

----------


## majki

> słuchajcie ... mam pytanie
> 
> Majki w dzienniku pokazuje rozdzielacz... oczywiscie na wypasionych zdjęciach..
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...Majkiego/page3 na samym końcu...
> 
> i moje pytanie:
> - po co jest ta chromowana rura łącząca obie belki rozdzielacza przed zaworami odcinającymi?


No to wszystko już wszyscy napisali  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## netbet

tiaaa... tylko pewnie ta wypasiona wersja kosztuje "wypaśnie" 

że wszytko mozna kupic to ja wiem... ale u mnie nie tędy droga... :Smile:

----------


## netbet

*Martinezio*.. ale tą szafke to masz paskudnie osadzoną...błee... :big grin:

----------


## Martinezio

Spoko, to była wersja beta  :wink:  Obecnie już obtynkowana i obrobiona :>

----------


## tomraider

> tiaaa... tylko pewnie ta wypasiona wersja kosztuje "wypaśnie" 
> 
> że wszytko mozna kupic to ja wiem... ale u mnie nie tędy droga...


Witam.
Rozdzielacz zrób taki jak Martinezio, tylko można odpuścić te zawory do spuszczania wody , nic nimi nie spuścisz, wodę spuszcza się w najniższym punkcie zazwyczaj korkiem u dołu  w kotle, Trzeba przewidzieć  miejsce na pompę, bypass, rtl ,zawory elektromagnetyczne dla każdej pętli oraz pociągnąć kable do kotłowni itp.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## arturromarr

Masz dwa wyjścia , albo robisz mieszanie na zaworze wielodrożnym, albo na głowicy z kapilarą. Nie pakował bym się w sam zawór rtójdrożny bez termostatu z ręczną regulacją.
Rozwiązania są porównywalne, może któreś wyjdzie taniej, ale pewnie niewiele.

----------


## Martinezio

Tak jeszcze wtrącę, ponieważ dostałem na PM zapytanie o pewne urządzenie w mojej kotłowni (chodzi konkretnie o ten mosiężny dynks w ok. zaworu 3D).

Jest to Spirovent Microbouble Deareator, czyli separator mikropęcherzy powietrza  :wink:  Szczegóły tutaj: http://www.syr.pl/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=102&I  temid=115

Teoretycznie przy zastosowaniu tego urządzenia można sobie darować wszelkie inne odpowietrzacze, ale w praktyce to różnie działa. U mnie każdy obwód na powrocie ma automatyczny odpowietrznik dodatkowo, co widać na zdjęciach powyżej.

----------


## tomraider

> Masz dwa wyjścia , albo robisz mieszanie na zaworze wielodrożnym, albo na głowicy z kapilarą. Nie pakował bym się w sam zawór rtójdrożny bez termostatu z ręczną regulacją.
> Rozwiązania są porównywalne, może któreś wyjdzie taniej, ale pewnie niewiele.


Witam.
Sorki ale nie rozumiem. Piszesz o ustaleniu temp wody w instalacji za kotłem zaworem 3D lub 4D lub głowicą z kapilarą(?????? o ssoo chodzi ????o zawór rtl??- on nic nie reguluje jest raczej zabezpieczeniem)  . Nie ma zaworów 3D z termostatem , są z siłownikiem + sterownik. Co chcesz sterować temp wody w instalacji czy w rozdzielaczu podłogówki?
pozdrawiam.

----------


## arturromarr

...przecież rozmawiamy o rozdzielaczu podłogówki i temperaturach w niej panujących.
zawót n-drożny termostatyczny przykłady:
http://allegro.pl/termostatyczny-zaw...462704710.html
http://allegro.pl/honeywell-termosta...424619319.html
Zwykły zawór bez regulacji to prażka, trzeba biegać i ustawiać.
Zawór RTL (temperatura powrotu) to zupełnie inna bajka, też do podłogówki ale do małych pętli 15m2 (nie potrzeban dodatkowa pompa) , zupełnie inna zasada działania.

----------


## tomraider

> ...przecież rozmawiamy o rozdzielaczu podłogówki i temperaturach w niej panujących.


Witam.
Zaworem 4D ręcznie Netbet ustawi (każdego dnia, czy kiedy potrzebuje) temp wody którą pompa popchnie do rozdzielaczy . W nich  , w wyregulowanym rotametrami przepływie na zaworach, woda popłynie równolegle wszyskimi pętlami. Problem powstanie jak okaże się że gdzieś jest za gorąco. wtedy by okiełznać sytuację ( czyli fajnie jest w straży ale w dupę parzy) stosujemy zawór rtl ,który w przypadku za wysokiej tenp powrotu zamknie się i przytrzyma wodę w podłodze aż ta się wychłodzi , żeby podłoga wtedy stygła równomiernie dodaje się pompę z baypassem bo woda krążąc lepiej-równomierniej ogrzewa a siebie wychładza. Zestaw o którym napisał mpoplaw jest inny niż Majkiego bo ma zawór3D i tem służy jako mieszacz ( reguluje temp) ale już w obrębie rozdzielacza.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

..to ja wam powiem jak to zrobię u siebie:
- belka zasilająca z zaworami do regulacji .. wszystkie złączki, sraczki, obrączki
- belka powrotu z zaworami do regulacji - reszta j.w.
czy będą odpowietrzniki automatyczne na rozdzielaczu - jeszcze myslę czy jest sens..( są fabryczne manualne... nie wiem czy powielać, albo "ręczniaki" wykręcę i wkręcę "automaty"...to się okaże...
czy będą zawory spustowe z belek - jeszcze myślę... ale chyba nie. ( bez sensu koszt )

parter na 5 odwodach: 3 na salon, 1 na kuchnię, 1 na hol + wiatrołap, przez kibel przechodzą wszytkie rury wiec będzie ciepło.

zasilanie rozdzielacza wodą o ustalonej temp za zaworem 4D - o pompę nie pytajcie .... nie znalazłem jeszcze nic taniego... :big grin: 
kompletny rozdzielacz nie przekroczy 170 zł. ( nie jest chiński ) - będę go miał w środę.. jak dobrze pójdzie..

----------


## arturromarr

ale mieszacie, poczytajcie pdf-y producentów
Zawór rtl jest zaworem do regulacjii temp. powrotu (wody!!!)  i pozwala zbudować uproszczoną instalację podłogową ale tylko do 15m2.
do regulacji temp. pomieszczena służy zwykła głowica termostatyczna taka jak dla kaloryferów wtedy regulujemy realnie temperaturę powierza w pomieszczeniu ale potrzebny jest wtedy wspomniany bypass.

----------


## tomraider

> zupełnie nie wiem po co te zawory elektromagnetyczne rtl-e bypasy


Witam.
Odpowiadając na pytanie Netbeta o bypass z rozdzielacza Majkiego podałeś link do rozdzielacza z 3D dla podłogówki i kalafiorów , jężeli widzisz podobieństwo tp proponuję zmienić pingle ( okulary) i/lub okulistę.  Jak nie wiesz po co są zawory rtl, pompy itp to, pomimo tytułu najlepszego doradcy, proponuję się edukować i przemyśleć i wtedy pisać. Nic nie dają linki do 100 stronicowych wątków o podłogówce bo komu ( Netbetowi niechce się) się chce tyle czytać. NIE MAM I NIE CHCĘ MIEĆ podłogówki na dodatek mam mało postów ,chcesz słuchać nowicjusza na forum???? Ty masz podłogówkę, i ponoć znasz się na tym więc czekamy na zdjęcia i opisy, oświeć nas Najlepszy doradco skoro wiesz jak tanio i dobrze zrobić podłogówkę na własnym przy\kładzie.
pozdrawiam.
ps. jako że chętnie czytam ludzi mądrych co mają coś mądrego do napisania , jak mnie przekonasz to może jednak zrobię w swoim domu choć w łazience podłogówkę.

----------


## netbet

podać wiadro wody?

..no za chwilę tu padnie jakiś trup..

spokojnie... może ja wszystkiego nie wiem, i pytam o byle gówna, ale ogólne zasady fizyki sa i znane...
o RTlach jeszcze nie doczytałem.. i chyba do niech nie dobrnę, bo mozna zrobić podłogówkę bez nich. RTL jak Artur napisał służy do regulacji temp.. to samo robia zawory na belkach rozdzielacza... dławienie - puszczanie - cała filozofia... ino z domieszką elektryki...

czy mam czas i ochotę czytać pinćset stron tego i owego - nie chce mi się
wolę zadać TU pytanie i mieć pewność że mądrzejsi ode mnie cos podpowiedzą...nugus jestem ( czasem cos sam znajdę...wiec jestem "mały" nygus - się sam usprawiedliwiam )

----------


## tomraider

> podłogówka to nie kaloryfer, nie da się nią przegrzać pomieszczenia, przy +24 podłogówka prawie się wyłącza, w skrócie potocznie nazywa się to samoregulacją podłogówki
> 
> a ten baypas w kanowskim rozdzielaczu u majkiego to rodzaj mieszacza, tyle że zawór mieszający jest ukryty w rurce i dostęp do niego jest za pomocą imbusa, poniżej instukcja co i jak na str 20
> 
> http://www.kan.com.pl/images/kan/dow...en2007-www.pdf


Witam.
Piszecie bajki  kolego, dopóki kocioł się pali i Netbet nie wejdzie do kotłowni skręcić 4D to nic(podłogówka)  się samo nie wyłączy bo sterownik kotła pilnuje tem (pompy) kotła lub powrotu i ma w d..pie że Netbetowi akurat w salonie świeci słońce i w południe jest za ciepło. Po drugie na stronie 20 instrukcji jest opisana regulacja imbusem  zaworu powrotnego a nie bypassu jak pisałeś. Naprawdę potrzebujesz nowych PINGLI  przez stare nic nie widzisz kolego.Mylę się to skopiuj z instrukcji regulację rzekomego ,, zaworu mieszającego  w bypassie wklej u Netbeta , teraz już  bez chochlików  ,jak zobaczę to chętnie przeproszę.
pozdrawiam.
ps. Fajny ten mpoplaw zawsze mnie rozśmieszy, pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
PINGLE nowe muszą być kupione  :smile: , mpoplaw piszesz Netbetowi że chromowany bypass z rodzielacza Majkiego rzekomo ma w sobie zawór mieszający i na dowód podajesz i cytujesz instrukcję rzekomo że tak jest , he,he znowu mnie rozśmieszyłeś najlepszy doradco bo ponieważ masz słabe PINGLE to nie zauważyłeś że na rysunku nr.34 którego opis zacytowałeś NIE MA BYPASSU !!!!!!!!!! więc nie może on opisywać jego (rzekomo wiadomego ci) działania. Ponieważ nie wiesz to ja laik ci wyjaśnię po co są ( jak w ogóle są) bypassy w rozdzielaczach. Większość ich nie ma , bypassy stosuje się wtedy gdy zakłada się że użytkownik założy siłowniki - zawory elektromagnetyczne co może spowodować ( po zamknięciu wszystkich naraz ) że pompa nie miała by jak pracować więc bypass z regulacją-zaworem ciśnieniowym tworzy niewielki obieg niedopuszczający do spalenia pompy ,bypassem można też regulować przepływy w pętlach gdy pompa nie ma odpowiedniej regulacji(np. przy krótkich pętlach  na najniższym biegu i tak jest za mocna).
pozdrawiam. 
ps.nikt mi nie płaci a szkoda, jak kto ma za dużo kasy to chętnie przyjmę a mpoplawowi proponuję wyluzować warkocze :smile: 
ps2 to co zacytowałeś w ramce dotyczy regulacji na wyjściu zaworu RTL a nie tego na wejsciu na imbus co sugerujesz, a i tak ma się to nijak do regulacji progu(ciśnienia)zadziałania  bypassu bo ta zależy od ciśnienia podnoszenia pompy( w danym zestawie jest fabrycznie ustawione) a nie od ustawienia w/w zaworów.

----------


## netbet

słychajta....
ja nie planuję RTL'i... i by-pasów...
jedyny "bajer" to zawór 4D który opierdzieli wszytko ( czytaj: załatwi większość problemów związanych z w/w )

tak siedzę nad projektem i ... chyba zapakuję tak od niechcenia na parterze ze dwa grzejniki.... mam miejsce... kiedyś pewnie się przydadzą wiec rury można połozyć..

----------


## tomraider

> .. chyba zapakuję tak od niechcenia na parterze ze dwa grzejniki.... mam miejsce... kiedyś pewnie się przydadzą wiec rury można połozyć..


Witam.
No tak właśnie brzmi ZDROWY CZYSTY ROZSĄDEK jako fan jestem Ci wdzięczny za te słowa. 
pozdrawiam.

----------


## majki

Słuchajcie, ja Was szanuję, naprawdę  :smile: 
Ale powiedzcie mi co ja mam, bo ja się już gubię  :big tongue:   :wink: 
Działać, działa, ale normalnie nowych rzeczy się dowiedziałem co ja mam w tej skrzynce. Może źle to o mnie świadczy, ale kurna do tej pory było ok i jakoś nie wnikałem co tam jest ... Hydraulik powiedział na co zwracać uwage przy zwykłej eksploatacji i już.
Znaczy ja mam tam zawór 3D czy nie, bo zawsze wydawało mi sie że nie mam i temperturą steruje ten zawór RTL ...

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## arturromarr

Najlepiej bazuj na materiałach dostarczanych przez producentów, oni najlepiej wiedzą jak używać ich sprzętu., Niestety producenta i rodzaj rozwiązania musisz wybrać sam.
O rtl-lach zapomnij to jest taki patent żeby podłączyć tanio małą pętlę podłogówki tak jak zwykły kaloryfer do instalacji wysokotemperaturowej:
http://www.sparkinstalacje.pl/rtl.html
Dawanie go jak masz już przygotowaną chłodniejszą wodę przez inną armaturę jest bez sensu. Co prawda będzie on dany w pętlach podłogówki pośrednio regulował zmiejszając dodatkowo temperaturę czynnika, ale zwykłą kaloryferowa głowiczka jest tańsza i reguluje odrazu temperaturę pomieszczenia a nie samej wody w podłogówce.
Ty decydując się na instalację podłogową jako główną i piec na paliwo stałe musisz obniżyć jego temperaturę i tu masz dwie metody albo zaworem wielodrogowym (najlepiej termostatycznym) przykłąd tu:
http://www.podlogowka.pl/pliki/inst_aib.pdf
 , albo głowicą termostatyczną z kapilarą jak tu:
http://www.purmo.com/images/products...mieszajacy.pdf
Obydwie robią to samo, która tańsza/trwalsza nie wiem. Warto dodać jeszcze w pomieszczeniach zwykłe głowice trmostatyczne w pętlach. Wtedy masz na stałę ustawioną temperaturę w kotłowni (jak masz zawór, albo wielozawór termostatyczy) a każdy w pokoju idywidualnie ustawia sobie ciepłotę jaka mu odpowiada, ale wtedy powinien być baypass, albo jedna pętla (np. łazienka) na stałę otwarta bez regulacji.

----------


## arturromarr

> ...Ale powiedzcie mi co ja mam, bo ja się już gubię...Znaczy ja mam tam zawór 3D czy nie, bo zawsze wydawało mi sie że nie mam i temperturą steruje ten zawór RTL ..



Z tego co widać na zdięciach w skrzynce masz regulację temperatury wody na zaworze z głowicą termostatyczną z kapilarą, taką jak tu:
http://allegro.pl/zawor-z-glowica-z-...439561486.html
To nie jest zawór RTL taki jak tu:
http://allegro.pl/zawor-rtl-do-ogrze...450279046.html
Obydwa się przymykają przy wzroście temperatury, tyle że pierwszy miejsca gdzie przytkniemy kapilarę (najczęściej kolektor zasilający) a drugi przepływającej przez niego samego cieczy, więc regulują co innego i dlatego do innych rzeczy służą.
Może masz też gdzieś zawór trójdrożny (skoro tak twierdzi hydraulik)  przy piecu do regulowania temperatury wracającej do niego wody , ale tego nie ma na zdięciach

----------


## Martinezio

Ok, żeby uciszyć te kretyńskie przepychanki zmienię temat, czy też może raczej wrócę do propozycji zadanej nieco wcześniej, aby podawać własne rozwiązania instalacji podłogówki.

No to wio.

Ogólne zapotrzebowanie na ciepło wg projektu typowego: 7kW (przy czym projekt przewidywał 10cm styro na podłodze, a jest 15; miało być 15cm styro na ścianach a jest 20; na poddaszu wełny jest 30cm łącznie w dwóch warstwach 18 + 12, a miało być bodaj 25).
Kocioł na paliwo stałe 11kW (ekogroch).
Instalacja CO w układzie zamkniętym.
Powierzchnia użytkowa: 111,8m2, przy kubaturze 613m3 (wg normy PN-ISO 9836).
System odbiorników CO mieszany (podłogówka + kalafiory w łazienkach i w pokojach sypialnych, czyli na całym poddaszu).

Powierzchnia podłogówki obejmuje cały parter, bez kotłowni i schowka pod schodami, oraz omija takie miejsca jak kabina prysznicowa, kominek, zabudowa kuchni.
Łączna powierzchnia parteru to 67,7m2 netto (czyli podłóg) z czego wypada jakieś 11m2 na pomieszczenia nieogrzewane.

Wykaz pomieszczeń:
- Wiatrołap: pow. netto 3,3m2; Tędy przebiegają rurki z rozdzielacza - niezaizolowane robią jako grzejnik  :wink: 
- Łazienka dolna: pow. netto 5m2; b/d odnośnie zapotrzebowania na ciepło; rurki co 15cm (z wycięciem pow. pod brodzikiem i WC),
- Korytarz: pow. netto 6,6m2; b/d odnośnie zapotrzebowania na ciepło; rurki co 15cm, przy schodach na poddasze 3 rzędy co 10cm;
- Salon: pow. netto 19,2m2; zapotrzebowanie na 1320W; rurki co 15cm, przy drzwiach tarasowych 3 rzędy zagęszczone co 10cm;
- Kuchnia: pow. netto 13m2; zapotrzebowanie na 896W; rurki chyba co 20cm z wycięciem na zabudowę kuchni;
- Gabinet: pow. netto 10m2; zapotrzebowanie na 703W; rurki co 15cm chyba (dokładnie nie pamiętam  :wink: ).
- Kotłownia nieogrzewana specjalnie - grzeje się od czopucha i rurek rozprowadzających CO i CWU i wystarcza.

Jeśli chodzi o poddasze, to tam podłogówka jest tylko w łazience górnej i zasilana jest z powrotu grzejnika drabinkowego (rurki co 15cm).

Odnośnie b/d - projekt typowy przewidywał ogrzewanie praktycznie tylko grzejnikami, a pętle podłogówki miały być tylko w łazienkach i kuchni. Zmiany dokonał hydraulik, który przekonał mnie na podłogówkę na całym parterze, bez grzejników. Nie żałuję tej decyzji i na dzień dzisiejszy zrobił bym drugi raz to samo, a nawet rozszerzył podłogówkę na cały dom (oczywiście w łazienkach drabinki bym zostawił, bo są zbawieniem dla ręczników po kąpieli  :wink: ). Natomiast nie przekazywał mi swoich obliczeń, dlatego nie wiem dokładnie co i jak  :wink:  Wiem, że działa OK.

Mam nadzieję, że pomoże to Netbetowi wykonać super-hiper instalację i będzie zadowolniony :>

Uff... Palce mnie bolą  :big tongue:

----------


## majki

> Z tego co widać na zdięciach w skrzynce masz regulację temperatury wody na zaworze z głowicą termostatyczną z kapilarą, taką jak tu:
> http://allegro.pl/zawor-z-glowica-z-...439561486.html
> To nie jest zawór RTL taki jak tu:
> http://allegro.pl/zawor-rtl-do-ogrze...450279046.html
> Obydwa się przymykają przy wzroście temperatury, tyle że pierwszy miejsca gdzie przytkniemy kapilarę (najczęściej kolektor zasilający) a drugi przepływającej przez niego samego cieczy, więc regulują co innego i dlatego do innych rzeczy służą.
> Może masz też gdzieś zawór trójdrożny (skoro tak twierdzi hydraulik) przy piecu do regulowania temperatury wracającej do niego wody , ale tego nie ma na zdięciach


Nie, na 100% nigdzie nie mam zaworu 3D.
Najważniejsze, że działa  :smile: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## majki

> ...(z wycięciem pow. pod brodzikiem


Tylko taka uwaga jako użytkownika  :wink:  Mamy podłogówke pod prysznicem - teraz bardzo fajnie w zime stanąć na ciepłym metalu brodzika, niż na zimnym  :smile: 
Ale to tylko taka uwaga  :wink: 
Pewno ten 1-2 m2 rurek nie zorbią różnicy, a miło się robi  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## Martinezio

My mamy brodzik akrylowy, głęboki  :wink:  Brak ogrzewania pod brodzikiem podyktowany był tym, aby pod wpływem ciepła nie odparowywała z syfonu woda  :wink: 
Mamy oczyszczalnię przydomową, więc wiadomo, co by było, gdyby się syfon odkorkował  :big tongue:  Podobnie pod WC-tem.
Niby codziennie się korzysta z urządzeń i woda jest stale uzupełniana, ale gdy zdarzy się, że dłużej się nie będzie korzystać z dolnej łazienki, bo wszyscy będą się moczyć w wannie na górze, lub wyjedziemy gdzieś na tydzień, dwa...

----------


## majki

Ło chłopie  :smile:  To byś musiał dłuuuugo nie korzystać z łazienki, żeby woda z syfonu odparowała  :wink: 
Ja na razie testowałem tydzień bez korzystania ( wyjazd ). Z ciekawości sprawdziłam czy wody cokolwiek ubyło. Nic  :smile: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## tomraider

> Obydwa się przymykają przy wzroście temperatury, tyle że pierwszy miejsca gdzie przytkniemy kapilarę (najczęściej kolektor zasilający) a drugi przepływającej przez niego samego cieczy, więc regulują co innego i dlatego do innych rzeczy służą.
> Może masz też gdzieś zawór trójdrożny (skoro tak twierdzi hydraulik)  przy piecu do regulowania temperatury wracającej do niego wody , ale tego nie ma na zdięciach


Witam.
Ale bigos, widać że wszyscy chcą pomóc to ja może też trochę.
Po pierwsze wszystkie zawory sterowane temperaturą mają niestety mały przepływ i dużą bezwładnoiść i ,, głód informacji=temperatury który mówi  im co mają robić' to znaczy że np. zawór termostatyczny trzeba przykręcić do masywnego metalowego kaloryfera i to jego temp + wody przepływającej przez sam zawór mówi termoelementowi w pokrętle jak ma reagować cały zawór. w podłogówce mamy alupex ( czyli nic z punktu widzenia żródła do mierzenia) więc stosujemy zawory z kapilarą ktrórą mocujemy na jedynym dostępnym metalowym elemencie czyli rozdzielaczy bo sam przypływ wody to za mało. Jeżeli damy go na zasilaniu to odrazu się zamknie dotąd jak woda nie wystygnie w ( izolowanym) zasilaniu) to bez sensu, więc pozwalamy wodzie nawet za gorącej wpłynąć do podłogi i mierzymy taemperaturę kapilarą  na kolektorze wylotowym,jak jest za wysoka, to zawór ( jak go zwłał tak zwał) zamyka obieg ) i woda w podłodze stygnie. Jak powierchnia jest mała ( do 15 m2) to stygnie w miarę równo lecz jeżeli jest duża to dobrze byłoby tą wodę pomieszać i poto jest właśnie pompa mieszająca, gdy producent wstawi w kolektory gniazda i zawory pod ewentualny montaż siłowników=zaworów elektromagnetycznych( które mogą się zamknąć wszystkie naraz)  to dodaaje się bypass z ciśnieniowym zaworem umożliwiającym pracę pompy . Istnieją też droższe wersje ze sterowaniem zazworem 3D. Ale NETBET chce tanio i dobrze, więc szkoda o nich pisać.
Skupmy się na konkretnych sprawdzonych rozwiązaniach które bardzo dobrze opisał np Martinezio to najlepiej pomoże NETBETOWI a nie akademickie rozważania jak co się nazywa.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

> . Ale NETBET chce tanio i dobrze, więc szkoda o nich pisać.
> Skupmy się na konkretnych sprawdzonych rozwiązaniach które bardzo dobrze opisał np Martinezio to najlepiej pomoże NETBETOWI a nie akademickie rozważania jak co się nazywa.
> pozdrawiam.


!! o !! i o to loto....sedno sprawy...

----------


## kalio

Witam 

Jak ma być prosto i tanio to proponuje na piecu trzymać temp 40-45*C i tylko poustawiać dobrze obiegi wody na podłogówce, a na grzejniki wyjść bezpośrednio z kotła

----------


## tomraider

> Witam 
> 
> Jak ma być prosto i tanio to proponuje na piecu trzymać temp 40-45*C i tylko poustawiać dobrze obiegi wody na podłogówce, a na grzejniki wyjść bezpośrednio z kotła


Witam.
Jakby  było można prosto to uzyskać to oczywiście byłaby to rewelacja. Niestety życie jest brutalne więc:
1. NETBET to tak jak ja dziecię z wielkiej płyty i zna się na paleniu papierosów a nie w kotle, długo potrwa ( o ile się w ogóle tak da ) aż nauczy się palić w dolniaku na 45 C.
2 45C dla kalafiorów to niewiele chyba że lubimy takie dwu metrowej długości.
3. Nic nie będzie,po za zasobnikiem CWU, chodzić u NETBETA w grawitacji więc pompy ( i ich sterowanie) będą konieczne.
4 ,,dobre ustawianie obiegów podłogówki'' wbrew pozorom nie jest takie proste ( trzeba rotametry i termometr na powrocie) i ze względu na jej bezwładność może potrwać parę i więcej dni.
5 brak układów ograniczających temperaturę rtl i pomp mieszających może skutkować przegrzewaniem niektórych ( z przewymiarowaną podłogówką) pomieszczeń.
6.zasobnika CWU nie da się nagrzać 45C i długo się cieszyć ciepłą wodą w kranie chyba  że jesteśmy ,jak to kiedyś napisał BasH , kaczką.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## BasH

> 6.zasobnika CWU nie da się nagrzać 45C i długo się cieszyć ciepłą wodą w kranie chyba  że jesteśmy ,jak to kiedyś napisał BasH , kaczką.
> pozdrawiam.


... albo mamy taki kubikowy zapas, to 45 stopni na trochę wystarczy. Niestety przy stosunkowo małych zasobnikach trzeba je ładować przynajmniej na 55-60 stopni, aby mieć jako taki komfort z rozbiorem wody. A zatem przynajmniej tyle (nie licząc strat) musi być "na piecu".
Ja kombinuję pod siebie insztalację z czterodrogówką z samymi kalafiorami na rozdzielaczach ZA nią, a przed czterodrogówką zasobnik i w osobnym rozdzielaczu 3 pętle podłogówki prawdopodobnie z RTL i pompą mieszającą. Jak złapie mnie wena na rysowanie to coś podrzucę do oceny. Póki co leżę od tygodnia poszpitalnie i nawet piwka nie mogę, bo niby źle na szwy wpływa :/

----------


## netbet

tom... nie przesadzaj...
jedna zjarana koza nie swiadczy o niczym... :tongue: 

piec ma mieć 65 oC na wyjściu... temperature do podłogówki zredukuje zawór 4D ( jak mnie wkurwi ręczne sterowanie - kupię siłownik )
kaloryfery wpięte bezpośrednio do kotła... ja tak to widzę... na razie mam "rozsądne" zastosowanie dla dwóch na parterze.. piętra nie ruszamy.

rozdzielcz... podobno do mnie jedzie... chciałem taki najprostszy... z regulacją zasilania i powrotu, ale zaczynam miec obawy że dostanę z zaworami termostat na zasilaniu...jak przyjedzie - rozkręcimy i się zobaczy...

RTL.... jak mówiełm - nie dobrnę do niego - po co? 
ilość pomp: jadna? dwie?  jest mi to wsi ryba... dodatkowe 3 stówy przy samodzielnie wykonanej instalacji nie robią na mnie wrażenia..

każdy z "elementów" układanki CO CWU przecież ma regulację ... dławienie. w najgorszym razie będę więcej grzał komin niż podłogę..
by-pass... jak zajdzie konieczność - wstawi się... jakiś problem z tym jest?

wszelkie "teoertyczne" rozważania są dla mnie cenne... 126p tez teoretycznie potrafi polecieć 160 km/h....
nie o to chodzi.

jak wiecie - ja mam w dupie teorię ( podstawowe założenia i prawa fizyki szanuję ) ale czy to wszystko zabangla.... dowiemy się wszyscy tu zgromadzeni dopiero po wakacjach...bo dopiero wtedy zacznie się akcja "kotłownia"

jak dla mnie NAJWAŻNIEJSZĄ sprawą jest przewidzenie wszelkich możliwych kombinacji z instalacjami w perspektywie lat PRZED zalaniem wylewki
dołożenie czegos tu a czegos tam za dwa lata... pikus....chyba że braknie gdzieś podejścia.. wtedy dupa zbita.
( celem wyjaśnienia - solarów, PC , GWC.... i innych skrótów nie planuję i nie przewiduję pod nie podejść ... no poza CDZP  :big grin:  )

*Marti* gitesowo to opisał.. należy się paluchom figlowanie po młodych cyckach...  :big grin:   .. mam bardzo podobną sytuację i można odnieść się wprost

----------


## netbet

> Witam.
> J
> 4 ,,dobre ustawianie obiegów podłogówki'' wbrew pozorom nie jest takie proste ( trzeba rotametry i termometr na powrocie) i ze względu na jej bezwładność może potrwać parę i więcej dni.


termometr przylgowy- 6 zł x 5 sekcji
rotametr - po uj?

..zaczynam odrabiac lekcje z rozdzielaczy....na chwilę obecną rotametr to dla mnie "bajer" taka lanserska, glamurowa szklana rureczka.... czyli po nic.

----------


## BasH

> ..zaczynam odrabiac lekcje z rozdzielaczy....na chwilę obecną rotametr to dla mnie "bajer" taka lanserska, glamurowa szklana rureczka.... czyli po nic.


 Nie po nic a po 4 dyszki pewnie sztukencja, a po to, abyś widział z jaką prędkością atomy tlenku diwodoru zapindalają w poszczególnych obwodach, a konkretnie czy mniej więcej równo. Bez nich też można poustawiać rozpływy ale wiąże się to z wykorzystanieniem dobrego, czułego czujnika np. tyłu matki dyrrektorki siadającej bezgaciorkowo po rozpaleniu w piecu w coraz to inszych miejscach Twojej podłogówki i meldującej gdzie grzeje słabo a gdzie mocno. Bez rotametrów regulacja jest upierdliwa już przy kilku pętlach. Wyregulowanie posiadanej teraz instalacji po wymianie kalafiorów na alusy wymagało kilku dni biegania z imbusem i kryzowania (bo instalacja na starych gałązkach i bezrozdzielaoczowa).

aha.
Temat do przemyślenia - jak odetniesz czterodrogowcem chałupę, to jednak dobrze mieć na krótkim obiegu łazienki! Dyrettorka to doceni.

----------


## tomraider

> tom... nie przesadzaj...
> *Marti* gitesowo to opisał.. należy się paluchom figlowanie po młodych cyckach...   .. mam bardzo podobną sytuację i można odnieść się wprost


Witam.
Na wstępie pozdrawiam BasHa, nasz  kolega operacyjnie pocerowany ,słowem nówka pewex nie śmigany ,więc czekamy na kolejne ITI wizualizacje, jakoś dawno u NETbeta nie było śmiechów. Do Martinezia ,o to właśnie mi chodziło, strzał w 10tkę, mógłby do niego dołączyć ( opisując rozstaw rurek alupex+ foty CO) Majki ,Mpoplaw i Compi , Jarek.P, Amelia2 , i wszyscy inni co mają dobrze działającą już podłogówkę. NETbet napisałem że niełatwo palić w dolniaku na 45C ze względu na  konieczność drzemania-kiszenia kotła co może skończyć się jego wygaśnięciem, nieuzyskiwaniem zadanej temperatury, dymieniem na całą  okolicę, zarastaniem kotła i komina smołą i sadzą - wcale nie jest łatwo palić na niskich temp trzeba do tego trochę wiedzy i dużo wprawy. 
pozdrawiam.
ps. NETbet  masz jakieś młode cycki pod paluchami to podrzuć fotę , podziel się z kolegami tylko foty z linkiem bo BasH nie może ich zobaczyć( piwa też nie może :smile:  ) bo by mu szwy postrzelały.

----------


## netbet

> Nie po nic a po 4 dyszki pewnie sztukencja, a po to, abyś widział z jaką prędkością atomy tlenku diwodoru zapindalają w poszczególnych obwodach, a konkretnie czy mniej więcej równo. Bez nich też można poustawiać rozpływy ale wiąże się to z wykorzystanieniem .


...a czy zawory nie mają krzywych działania i przepływu???  nie ma liczydeł? .. rotamert jest dla leniwych... i wzrokowców

----------


## majki

Jeśli netbet się zgadza i nie ma mnie dosyć tutaj, to jak najbardziej mogę wstawić foty z rurkami od podłogówki  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## BasH

> ...a czy zawory nie mają krzywych działania i przepływu???  nie ma liczydeł? .. rotamert jest dla leniwych... i wzrokowców


WSTĘPNIE ustawisz na pewno, przy podobnych oporach/długościach pętli powinno być ok i doświadczalnie doregulujesz - nie mówię, że nie.




> Jeśli netbet się zgadza


Zgadza się - wstawiaj poglądówki.

----------


## tomraider

> ...a czy zawory nie mają krzywych działania i przepływu???  nie ma liczydeł? .. rotamert jest dla leniwych... i wzrokowców


Witam.
Ależ można wyliczyś opory przepływu ( włamując się i wykorzystując komputery NASA), i według ,,krzywych działania i przepływu'' ustawić choćby zwykłe zawory kulowe ( potrzebna babka ze szklaną kulą, tak ona to wie) ALE jak dotad nikt tego nie próbował , i skoro nawet Dawid Coperfield też  sobie kupił rotametry to znaczy nie kombinuj kolego bo akurat tu nie zaoszczędzisz. 
pozdrawiam.
ps.Majki wstaw dokładne foty kotłowni i kotła to znajdziemy Twój zawór mieszający

----------


## BasH

> .. rotamert jest dla leniwych... i wzrokowców


Heh... Kontynuując myśl toma, to teoria i opis opisem, a życie życiem. Wolisz posłuchać nausznie o kobicie, czy wizualnie  ciotkę samozło w pełnej krasie prysznicującą i namydlającą się na twoich oczach, hęęęę?

----------


## netbet

> Witam.
> , i skoro nawet Dawid Coperfield też  sobie kupił rotametry to znaczy nie kombinuj kolego bo akurat tu nie zaoszczędzisz. 
> pozdrawiam.


..no to będę prekursorem w "niestosowaniu" rotametrów... :big tongue:

----------


## tomraider

> Heh... Kontynuując myśl toma, to teoria i opis opisem, a życie życiem. Wolisz posłuchać nausznie o kobicie, czy wizualnie  ciotkę samozło w pełnej krasie prysznicującą i namydlającą się na twoich oczach, hęęęę?


Witam.
Jak kobita się dobrze namydli pod prysznicem to jej nie widać i jest tak śliska że nie da się jej np.przytrzymać jakby zaszła taka potrzeba  , wtedy ją trzeba zimną wodą zlać  po plecach ,wtedy zacznie śpiewać, ale wcale niefajnie więc nie polecam tej techniki.

ps. oczywiście da się bez rotametrów ale nie będzie łatwo ot i tyle.

----------


## kalio

Turbodymoman steruje swoją podłogówką za pomocą rotametrów

Netbet zawstydził turbodymomana będzie sterował podłogówką za pomocą pupy dyrektorki  :smile: )

Pamiętaj o odpowiednim nacisku.

----------


## BasH

> ps. oczywiście da się bez rotametrów ale nie będzie łatwo ot i tyle.


Rozumiem netbeta, bo przy ilości pętli u niego to już pewnie będzie pod 4 stówki za dynksy - jak zrobi w miarę równej długości pętle, to będzie ok bez rotametrów. Da się ustawić. Net: masz już koncepcję na materiał na wyjście z pieca do czterodrogówki i dalej do rozdzielaczy?

----------


## majki

Net, najwyżej mnie przegoń  :wink: 


zielone - kocioł CO, obieg z pompą po stronie otwartej, wymiennik ciepła - niebieski


widok z przodu  :wink: 


z lewej pompa do ładowania CWU z kotła CO, z prawej pompa do obiegu kaloryferów jak chodzi kocioł CO, wyłącznik czasowy pompy od podłogówki  :wink: 


zbiorniki wyrównawcze, uzdatniacz  :wink: 


galimatias  :wink: 


galimatias od dołu  :smile: 


na dole pompa od podłogówki

Szukajcie a znajdziecie  :wink:  Jak w układance 1000 i jeden szczegółów  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## tomraider

> Szukajcie a znajdziecie  Jak w układance 1000 i jeden szczegółów pozdrawiam, majki


Witam.
Majki wiedziałem,pełny wypas , mercedes w kotłowni, i oczywiście kłamczuszku masz zawory mieszające ( pewnie 3D) ,od razu je widać , a gdzie? ano w kotle gazowym ,pokukajcie od dołu a znajdziecie.
Kalio to raczej dyrektorka będzie sterować, a NETbet gołym dupskiem próbkować temperaturę podłogi, ale się uśmiałem z turbodymomena, dobre było.
BasH  długość pętli to jedno a liczba i promień gięcia kolanek-zakrętasów  to druga sprawa która powoduje zmiany oporów przepływu monotlenku diwodoru  w megametrowej długości pętlach alupex., W kotłowni NETbet planuje skręcaną stal ( wystarczy szara bez ocynku)
pozdro

----------


## BasH

> BasH  długość pętli to jedno a liczba i promień gięcia kolanek-zakrętasów  to druga sprawa która powoduje zmiany oporów


 ... i do tego właśnie przydają się rotametry do precyzyjnego wyrównania prędkości przepływów. pozdr

----------


## majki

> Witam.
> Majki wiedziałem,pełny wypas , mercedes w kotłowni, i oczywiście kłamczuszku masz zawory mieszające ( pewnie 3D) ,od razu je widać , a gdzie? ano w kotle gazowym ,pokukajcie od dołu a znajdziecie.


Nie kłamczuszku  :wink:  Ja wiem, że mam 3D w kotle gazowym, ale nie pisałem o tym, bo cały czas, jakby ktoś zgubił watek  :wink:  rozważamy jak Netbetowi pomóc, On gazu nie ma to o tym nie wspominam wogóle  :smile: 
Ten 3D w kotle gazowym albo grzeje obieg grzejników i podłogówki, albo sie przełącza i grzeje CWU, to ja wiem. Ale innego nie ma. No chyba że w tym magicznym rozdzielaczu  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## Martinezio

Kurde, nie nadążam za Wami  :wink:  Nie ma to jak przyjść na szychtę do kopalni i odpalić na wstępie komenty Netbetowe  :wink: 

Pozwolę sobje jeszcze zwizualizować niektóre elementy mojej instalacji, skoro już wiadomo, że Net nie goni za foty :>

Łazienka na poddaszu:

(jak widać, rozstaw co 15cm)

Łazienka na parterze:


Wiatrołap:


Saloon w głębi i kawałek kuchni na pierwszym planie:


Korytarz na parterze (widok na wiatrołap, po lewo wejścia do łazienki i gabinetu, a po prawo do kuchni i saloona):


Myślę, że to tyle by było na temat mojej instalki co. Podejść do grzejników nie pokazuję, bo po co? Każdy robi, jak mu się podoba  :wink:  U mnie poprowadzone są w izolowanych rurkach PEX, a podejścia do grzejników zrobione są tak, aby wychodziły ze ściany, nie z podłogi.
Łatwiej później układać panele i płytki  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> tym bardziej że net już zamówił rozdzielacz w wersji bardzo prostej i nieskomplikowanej bez opcji mieszania wody ciepłej z zimną jak u majkiego


będzie taki:

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Panie Doświadczony Kolego,
ja tak trochę nieśmiało, bo muszę przerwać nader porywającą i interesującą dyskusję, z której, mam poczucie wyłączyłeś się nieco 20 postów temu  :tongue: 
czas i umnie zabrać się za sufity podwieszanie, a, że ty Regipsmen Praktyk w tej materii już mocno obyty.... gdzie Kolega kupował stelarze i inne bajery? Polecasz/nie polecasz jakieś szczególnie? A warto zakupić taki podnośniczek-pomocniczek?

----------


## netbet

Szanowna Pani Koleżanko,
jak słusznie Pani zauważa dyskusja tu jest nader ciekawe i każdy swoje zdanie ma...

śpieszę donieść iż wszelakie dobra związane z sufitami nabyłem w drodze kupna pod miastem Aleksandrów Łódzki...nazwy firmy nie pomnę, ale jesli zajdzie konieczność wyższa i molestowania o odres sięgna szczytu - odnjadę... (czasem owa firma  się na alledrogo pokazuje)
inne szmery bajery również Koleżanka tam znajdzie...

*...a co do PODNOŚNIKA - KUPUJ!!!! bez namysłu!!!*

....są tacy co chętnie w ramach przekazanej wiedzy tajemnej i doradztwa szeroko rozumianego  wypożyczą go w niedalekiej przyszłości za czteropak!!!! :cool: 


Pozdrawiam Koleżankę 

p.s.

bożeee... ale ja to dobra dusz jestem..... najtańszy doradca na forum.."czteropak"

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Czyli mam forsować nowy tytył Kolegi ?

A co to jest niedaleka przyszłość? Kupowałeś w Aleksandrowie, czy w jakimś tam Castusiu?

----------


## netbet

..czego sie nie robi dla ziomali.... :yes: 

http://allegro.pl/show_user_auctions.php?uid=5705075

w casto jest drogo... nie wiem jak profile, ale  wieszaki są masakrycznie drogie w casto...

z doświadczeń: szału z tymi profilami nie ma... blacha 0,6 - 0,65 max..mogły by byc grubsze... trzeba uważać przy skręcaniu - łatwo przekręcić pchłę...
Es'y najlepiej walić na dwa kołki plasticzaki...jak jedna kotwa to z dużąąą podkładka ograniczającą odkształcenia esa i jego "obwiśniecie"
..a tak na serio - najlepiej wszytko powiesic na wieszakach obrotowych... tylko drogo...
ja wszystko co wisi 15 cm od stropu - poleciałem na obrotowych - wersja droga - ale ja to rozrzutny jestem  :cool:

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

> ..czego sie nie robi dla ziomali....
> 
> http://allegro.pl/show_user_auctions.php?uid=5705075
> 
> w casto jest drogo... nie wiem jak profile, ale  wieszaki są masakrycznie drogie w casto...
> 
> z doświadczeń: szału z tymi profilami nie ma... blacha 0,6 - 0,65 max..mogły by byc grubsze... trzeba uważać przy skręcaniu - łatwo przekręcić pchłę...
> Es'y najlepiej walić na dwa kołki plasticzaki...jak jedna kotwa to z dużąąą podkładka ograniczającą odkształcenia esa i jego "obwiśniecie"
> ..a tak na serio - najlepiej wszytko powiesic na wieszakach obrotowych... tylko drogo...
> ja wszystko co wisi 15 cm od stropu - poleciałem na obrotowych - wersja droga - ale ja to rozrzutny jestem


Nie strasz u mnie wszystko min 15cm od stropu... muszę wgryźć się w temat jednak. A już myślałam, ze jeden Netbet wiosnę uczyni...  :big grin:  Ech, nic na skróty.

Dzięki za linka. Niech Ci w dzieciach wynagrodzi  :big lol:

----------


## BasH

> będzie taki: (i słitaśna focia rozdzielacza)


A ja za czterodrogowcem planuje na parter coś w tym stylu (będę miał głównie kalafiory + 3, 4 pętelki pomocnicze (dogrzewanie kafli))

----------


## tomraider

> wywalmy zawór 4d i zastąpmy go dwoma zaworami 3d


Witam.
Był czas na  rozśmieszanie  to teraz może dla odmiany trochę nas ( mnie) naucz, chyba wystarczy już tej gry wstępnej , jeżeli  wiesz jak i umiesz to narysuj NETbetowi schemat instalacji jak podłączyć kocioł na paliwo stałe +zasobnik CWU+Kaloryfery+podłogówka oraz opisz prosty tani i skuteczny sposób sterowania.Czekamy .
pozdrawiam.
ps. jeżeli wiesz to napisz też jak ustawić przepływy w pętlach bez rotametrów.

----------


## TINEK

Skoro Martinezio "zafocił" to ja też (ale skromniej)  :big grin: 



w końcu coś się dzieje

pozdrawiam

----------


## kalio

może takie laikowe pytanie jeśli w pomieszczenie mam dwa kalafiory po 1847W to jak to przeliczacie na podlogowke ??

----------


## netbet

> A ja za czterodrogowcem planuje na parter coś w tym stylu (będę miał głównie kalafiory + 3, 4 pętelki pomocnicze (dogrzewanie kafli))



..a tak zapytam... liczyłeś ile będzie kosztować ten zestawik? ..no moje laickie oko widzi kwotę z ósemką .... dziewiątką z przodu.....

----------


## BasH

Dokładnie...  :sad:  To jego wada... Nie mam innego pomysłu na skuteczne połączenie podłogi z kalafiorami przy moich założeniach. Na piętrze będzie tańsza wersja, bo pętla tylko w łazience i to na RTL z prostego rozdzielacza. Zerknij na mój dziennik - masz schemat.

----------


## kalio

NETbet jakie okna montowałeś czy sam zrobiłeś ???

----------


## netbet

..bez jaj... czy ja wyglądam na czarodzieja? 

moja rola przy oknach sie ograniczyła do:
- zamówienia
- zapłacenia
- wpuszczenia ekipy na montaż
- ochlania się po montażu

...a okna to Gaelan.. z szybami 1,0 ... bez szaleństwa..

..gdzies tam po drodze był epizod z podporami pod balkony i izolowaniem.....

koniec bajki o oknach :cool:

----------


## BasH

Niemożliwe - ponad 24 h bez posta na komentach u netbet'a i w dodatku wszyscy powyżsi offline... Imprezy?

----------


## Jarek.P

może chorzy?...

A tomraider to już się ponad dwie doby nie odzywa, ja tam nie wiem, ale na policję by chyba trza...

J.

----------


## BasH

Nie no pisał u mnie o jedenastej, więc chyba żyje  :smile:

----------


## TINEK

ja już doszedłem do siebie, ale nic nie napisze, bo o coś mądrego będzie trudno,
ale chętnie poczytam, więc piszcie, proszę, bo ogromną pustkę czuję

 :wink:

----------


## tomraider

> może chorzy?...
> 
> A tomraider to już się ponad dwie doby nie odzywa, ja tam nie wiem, ale na policję by chyba trza...
> 
> J.


Witam.
Pracuje się ostro. Wysłałem żonkę z dzieciakiem na parę dni do teściów na ferie a sam robię kuzynce remont mieszkania w bloku ,który jej obiecałem jakieś dwa lata temu, sufit w gładzi, ściany w regipsach ,tapety z włókna szklanego, naprawa i przeróbki inst.elekt. ( łączenie alu z miedzią ) malowanie, i takie tam inne. Kiedyś zrobiłem jej łazienkę , potem kuchnię i nie daje mi spokoju, a że jest sympatyczna i jako lekarz często pomaga to się specjalnie nie wykręcałem , a kasa na budowę też się przyda. 
Ale piszmy dla lub o NETbecie, to jego komenty.  NETBET zapodawaj zdjęcia i instrukcję obsługi nowego rozdzielacza , pooglądamy, poczytamy.
pozdro
ps.Widziałem obraz Spidermena, szacun , NETbet masz te pociągnięcie pędzlem chłopie nie podejrzewałem  aż o takie talenta. Miłej zabawy karnawałowej.

----------


## markoos

No i wszystko wróciło do normalności  :wink: 

Net ja jednak nie dotarłem na te targi, wiec relacji nie zdam żadnej  :wink:  
ale podobno była kicha bo znajomy z pracy był

Jedynie w radiu dzis słyszałem komenatrze że wielkim powodzeniem cieszyło się na targach ogrzewanie podłogowe... ale co i jak konkretnie nic nie mówili.

----------


## netbet

..bogu dzięki za poniedziałki...można odpocząć... :big grin:

----------


## tomraider

> ..bogu dzięki za poniedziałki...można odpocząć...


Witam.
Odpocząć po malowaniu spidermena?  Kiedyś ponoć jeden dzieciak wymalował sobie twarz szminką by wyglądała na nabrzmiałą   i nabrał majonezu w gębę. Potem na balu  ścisnął sobie policzki ,wypluł majonez i twierdził że się przebrał za pryszcza.

----------


## netbet

..kiedys jedna laska przebrała sie za akumulator.... i wszyscy ja ładowali... :tongue:

----------


## agusia10

:yes:  witajcie               normalnie siedzialam wczoraj i studiowalam wasz dziennik i wiecie co  :ohmy: ... :ohmy:  :ohmy: .... szczeka mi opadla i zagnalam meza do czytania to moze sie czegos nauczy....    i powiem szczerze ze takiego dziennika szukalam    mozna sie nauczyc , mozna podpatrzec a i mozna sioe posmiac[koza jest debesciara]. :big grin:  :big grin:     podziwiam wasza prace i tak naprawde udowodniliscie ze wszystko mozna   ale to juz pewnie wszyscy wam mowia. :tongue:         my planujemy rozbudowe domu i teraz wiem ze wiekszosc rzeczy mozna samemu zrobic wystarczy sily i samozaparcia a  tego  wam nie brakuje. :yes:      bede sledzic wasze poczynania i mam nadzieje ze czegos sie naucze.... :yes:  :yes:  :yes:   :bye:

----------


## tomraider

> ..bogu dzięki ..można odpocząć...


Witam.
Może dość tego odpoczywania i zaczniesz się zastanawiać na forum ,najwyższy czas, jak sam położysz i jak i czym  zamocujesz rury alu-pex na styropianie, potrzebna będzie rozwijaczka do wielkiego  i ciężkiego zwoju pexu, i parę przyczymywaczek, ( zazwyczaj robią to min.dwie kumate osoby: operator rozwijania zwoju+przyczymywacz nożny  oraz  operator gnąco+mocujący ) bo rury są wredne i same nie chcą się ułożyć i grzecznie leżeć. Jak kto układał sam lub ma jakiś dobry pomysł na układanie to niech pisze , pewnie się NETbet nie pogniewa i nie pogoni......
pozdrawiam.
ps.o regipsotrzymaczu nawet nie wspominam  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> ps.o regipsotrzymaczu nawet nie wspominam


czekaj.. czekaj... to ktoś miał zajebisty pomysł na podpieranie płyt , duzo lepszy niż mój....... przegrzebię komenty...

----------


## BasH

> .... może zaczniesz się zastanawiać na forum ,najwyższy czas, jak sam położysz i jak i czym  zamocujesz rury alu-pex na styropianie... , ( zazwyczaj robią to min.dwie kumate osoby: operator rozwijania zwoju+przyczymywacz nożny  oraz  operator gnąco+mocujący ) bo rury są wredne i same nie chcą się ułożyć i grzecznie leżeć.)


Przecież widzisz, że podlizuje się już spidermanowi, więc mały będzie miał fuchę u łojca. Chyba, że planuje wykorzystać matkę dyrettorkę  :smile:

----------


## netbet

Matkę Dyrettorke ostaw w spokoju.... dzieciok ma wystarczającą masę do "docisku"  :Smile:  ... no i jak założy strój obejdzie się bez spinek

( nie pamiętasz co ten człowiek- pająk na w łapach ?  ... sie klei do scian a rurki nie przytrzymie? )

----------


## tomraider

> ... dzieciok ma wystarczającą masę do "docisku"  ...


Zwój trochę waży , trzeba by go pionowo rozwijać po kawałku i rurkę przyczymywać paroma wiadrami wypełnionymi piaskiem( woda może się rozlać, piach nie brudzi i można częściowo wysypać jak okaże się że wiadro za ciężkie. Zwój po rozwinięciu , jakiegoś tam odcinka dobrze by o coś oprzeć np. wielką dociążoną z góry wiadrem paczkę styro  i wtedy na zwój nakładamy styropianowe iglo Majkiego  z farelką i uplastyczniamy pex.

----------


## netbet

> Zwój trochę waży , trzeba by go pionowo rozwijać po kawałku i rurkę przyczymywać paroma wiadrami wypełnionymi piaskiem( woda może się rozlać, piach nie brudzi i można częściowo wysypać jak okaże się że wiadro za ciężkie. Zwój po rozwinięciu , jakiegoś tam odcinka dobrze by o coś oprzeć np. wielką dociążoną z góry wiadrem paczkę styro  i wtedy na zwój nakładamy iglo z farelką i uplastyczniamy.


.. ja [email protected]!#$ .. w takim tempie to do 23,00 dojdziemy do _" jak samodzielnie osiodłać orła i dolecieć na biegun północny"_

----------


## tomraider

> .. ja [email protected]!#$ .. w takim tempie to do 23,00 dojdziemy do _" jak samodzielnie osiodłać orła i dolecieć na biegun północny"_


Albo wymyślimy ,, jak latać wokół słupa żeby z przodu była dupa''
Polecam też refleksję o na temat koercji w odniesieniu do remanencji. ( Jarek.P będezie wiedział o soo chodzi bo to z bajki o prądach )
ps NETbet  ,, ten człowiek-pająk miał w łapach,, poprostu browara a jak się nawalił to chodził po ścianach , taką teraz młodzież mamy, nic z tym nie zrobisz.

----------


## netbet

> A temat koercji w odniesieniu do remanencji. ( Jarek.P będezie wiedział o soo chodzi bo to z bajki o prądach )


*Koercja magnetyczna* (zwana również *natężeniem powściągającym*) - wartość zewnętrznego pola magnetycznego jaką trzeba przyłożyć do ferromagnetyka, aby zmniejszyć do zera pozostałość magnetyczną.
 Zależnie od wartości koercji ferromagnetyki dzieli się umownie na magnetycznie twarde (o dużej wartości koercji, powyżej 10 000 A/m), magnetycznie półtwarde (o wartościach pośrednich) oraz magnetycznie miękkie (o stosunkowo niewielkich wartościach koercji, poniżej 1000 A/m).
wartość indukcji magnetycznej pozostała po usunięciu zewnętrznego pola magnetycznego magnesującego dany materiał ferromagnetyczny
*Remanencja*, *namagnesowanie szczątkowe* – wartość indukcji magnetycznej pozostała po usunięciu zewnętrznego pola magnetycznego magnesującego dany materiał ferromagnetyczny.
 Remanencja jest jednym z głównych parametrów charakteryzujących magnesy trwałe.


..zaczerpniete ze strony Radia Maryja ... zaczerpnięte - niezrozumiałe - jak większość treści stamtąd...     ... do fakt - dla Jarka.. :mad: 

siódmy raz edytuję.... coby Jarka nie urazić i nie 
wejść w warstwy "wiara.. elektryka.. rydzyk..."

..jak napiszę ze kończę ze wszytkim na "p" - to też dostanę [email protected]#$% .... od Jarka. "P"
czas spać net...

----------


## kalio

Co wy tak na tego ojca bizesmena liberały tak tniecie  :wink: 

Można coś takiego zrobić z felgi 


 lub można tak

----------


## tomraider

> ..czas spać net...


Jak kto ma problem z zaśnięciem to proponuję porywającą lekturę o absorbancji optycznej , wszyscy z pinglami ( jak denka od szampana) wiedzą osso choodzii.
pozdro  :smile: 
ps. Kalio Netbet jest taki liberał że tak w niedzielę wali młotkiem że miejscowy kościół nową dzwonice stawia , mają w niej zamontować dzwon Zygmunta.........

----------


## Jarek.P

> ..jak napiszę ze kończę ze wszytkim na "p" - to też dostanę [email protected]#$% .... od Jarka. "P"
> czas spać net...


Net-radyjo-bet - spoko, luz. Co to jest koercja pamiętam co prawda, ale jedynie ogólnikowo, a i to jedynie z powodu mocno drążonego za studenckich czasów tematu magnetycznych kart telefonicznych (tylko teoretycznie, tylko teoretycznie, jakby ktoś pytał  :wink:  ) a co to była ta remanentoministrantoscencja - ni cholery, to sto lat temu było, same bzdury i nieprawda, ktoby toto pamiętał...
Ta więc może po prostu zabij.. yyy.... tego, skończmy ze wszystkim na literę R i będzie git  :smile: 

J,

----------


## tomraider

> tematu magnetycznych kart telefonicznych


Jarek nie ściemniaj , po ile masz te karty? ile zamówić byś wysłał za pobraniem  :smile: 
ps. kto by pomyślał ,taki Jarek,  wydawałoby się praworządny obywatel, maż i ojciec dzieciom

----------


## netbet

po lekturze ostatnich kilku stron - naprawdę można samemu ułożyć podłogówkę... 
materiału jest tyle że nie trza guglać...

----------


## netbet

> a ja po prostu wziąłem krążek 200mb rury wawina i rozwinąłem tam gdzie miał być a potem go spinkami do styropianu pod linijkę, całość prac wykonałem samodzielnie w jakiś tydzień, razem z osadzaniem rozdzielacza, mniej więcej 260m2 brutto
> Załącznik 44537Załącznik 44538Załącznik 44539Załącznik 44540Załącznik 44541


aleś to krzywo poukładał... :tongue: 

p.s.
piana działa!

----------


## compi

Mpoplaw, co tak gęsto te pętle? ; D. Masz dom pasywny?

----------


## BasH

> aleś to krzywo poukładał... 
> p.s.piana działa!


... i bez hiperspeszjalistycznego kreskowanego aluekranu : )
Jaka piana?

----------


## compi

A gdzie dylatacja? Nie widzę!

----------


## Martinezio

U Neta to tylko dwie są dostępne... Montażowa i piwowa  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> . Montażowa i piwowa


 :big grin: 
... czasem jest tez taka na pysku...

----------


## kalio

Coś takie duże te łuki i rurki nie symetrycznie

----------


## netbet

...w sumie to jak ze zbrojeniem..... czy ładnie czy brzydko... i tak zalejesz to betunem i gó&@# będzie widać...
pytanie : 
czy aby uzyskać moc gdzieś na poziomie...

albo nie - ide na browca :cool:

----------


## kalio

> ...
> 
> albo nie - ide na browca


Pogoda dobra lodówki nie trzeba załączać ...

Z życia studenta

Co to jest dom energooszczędny ??
 -- Jest to taki dom w którym zużywa się mało prądu np piwo chłodzi się za oknem.

Co to jest dom pasywny ??
 -- Jest to dom w którym nie wydajemy na najważniejsze potrzeby np. piwo.

Jaki to jest dom 3 lub 5 litrowy ??
 -- Taki gdzie zawsze są 3 lub 5 litrów do wypicia.

----------


## tomraider

Z gazety, z działu ogłoszeń:
nieruchomości : - na wpół wykończonego  bliżniaka sprzedam.
praca: sekretarkę na gwałt przyjmę.
z działu kryminalno-sensacyjnego : 35-letnia matka trojga dzieci ostatnie pieniądze na chleb wydała a w domu wódki nie ma.

----------


## netbet

> Jaki to jest dom 3 lub 5 litrowy ??
>  -- Taki gdzie zawsze są 3 lub 5 litrów do wypicia.


takie domy to tylko ruskie budują od wieluuuuu lat :big grin:

----------


## SSN774

> takie domy to tylko ruskie budują od wieluuuuu lat


Z 5 litrowym baniakiem na spirol?? Eeee, coś mało, znajomego dziadek na Ukrainie miał 120 L baniak na zimę zawsze pełen  :big grin:

----------


## tomraider

> znajomego dziadek na Ukrainie miał 120 L baniak na zimę zawsze pełen


To był CZSU   - Centralny Zasobnik Spirytu Użytkowego, 120 L , nooo to sporo miał waluty , bogaty dziadek , auto można by zatankować
ps. to ile miał w lecie ?

----------


## Martinezio

> ps. to ile miał w lecie ?


 To zależy od godziny dnia, gdyż ponieważ gentelman nie pije przed południem, to pewnie miał do południa nie więcej, jak 2 promile...

----------


## netbet

> , jak 2 promile...


...to w Polsce i Rosji to taka dawka "rozruchowa"  :yes: .... dla innych krajów "śmiertelna"

----------


## tomraider

Widziałem rozdzielacz w dzienniku, czekam na foty następnych. Ziarnko do ziarnka .... aż zbierze się na flaszkę.

----------


## Bombowy

Powitać.

Regipsotrzymacza ciąg dalszy.
Z braku płyt g-k przetestowany przy pomocy skrzydła drzwiowego z litego drewna(wagowo podobne do płyty- ponad 30kg)









Na razie jest to wersja beta i wymaga kilku poprawek, zwłaszcza pod kątem stabilności- da się na tym pracować, ale pewne niedoróbki mogą drażnić.
Do regulacji wysokości przy stopach zastosowałem pręty gwintowane fi 16mm, trochę nimi buja tym bardziej, że są osadzone w rurkach z centymetrowym luzem.
Stopy żyją własnym życiem kręcą się nawet przy drobnych korektach położenia, lub gdy lekko bujnie podstawą - trzeba je połączyć.
Jako środek zaradczy trza zespawać stopy za pomocą grubszej blachy stanowiącej jednocześnie łoże dla balastu w postaci bloczka betonowego lub dwóch.
Nie zrobiłem tego, bo nie miałem blachy.
Bloczki oczywiście nie będą zamocowane na stałe, będą dokładane po ustawieniu urządzenia w miejscu montażu płyty.
Po wprowadzeniu poprawek powinno być git.
Sztyca do podpierania działa bez zastrzeżeń.

----------


## tomraider

> Sztyca do podpierania działa bez zastrzeżeń.


Powitać.
no i bardzo dobre rozwiązanie, w sztyce do podpierania można zamontować, tak jak na zdjęciach zamieszczonych przez BasHa, pistolet-wyciskacz do sylikonu,lekko zmodyfikowany( obcięta część do trzymania tuby silikonu)  wysuwającym się (duży skok) popychaczem łatwo regulować docisk.
pozdrawić.
ps.dla uniknięcia wywrotki regipsotrzymacza ( niestabilne stopy) można by w górnej części np,przywiązywać chwilowo na czas montażu sznurkiem do stelarza, same zas stopy przerobić by móc je dociążyć np.wiadrami z wodą lub piaskiem.

----------


## Bombowy

Fajny patent z tym pistoletem, jest w stanie błyskawicznie docisnąć płytę.
W rozwiązaniuz prętem gwintowanym i nakrętką trzeba wykonać około 30 obrotów, co by unieść płytę o 5cm - czasochłonne i denerwujące.
Niestety pistolet ma dość niewielką możliwość regulacji, wynosi ona ok 25cm. Przy montażu obniżeń sztyca może okazać się za wysoka, dlatego regulacjana pręcie swoją drogą być powinna.
Dopijam kawę i czmycham na działkę eksperymentować.

----------


## Jarek.P

Super, kombinujcie, kombinujcie, jak swoje GK zacznę montować, będę miał gotowca  :smile: 

Pomysł z dozownikiem do silikonu super, a kwestię małego zakresu regulacji możnaby rozwiązać jakąś zgrubną nastawą, choćby wysuwanymi i mocowanymi na śruby nogami. Z grubej rury stanowiącej trzon stojaka wysuwa się "oczko" cieńsza rura będąca nogą, a blokowane jest to poprzecznie przekładaną śrubą. Wystarczy powiercić otwory co 10cm i będzie git.

J.

----------


## netbet

u lala...statyw jak sie patrzy!!!

do czegoś takiego sie przymierzam, ale zamiast robić całą konstrukcję stojącą można zaadaptować rusztowanie i zrobić tylko statyw wchodzący w jedną nogę ramki...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

dzięki temu uzyskujemy jeszcze mozliwość obrotu...

----------


## Martinezio

Można też dokupić 4 kółka i domontować je obrotowo pod spód rusztowania - będzie możliwość manewrowania nawet, jak w profesjonalnym sprzęcie  :smile:  Bo inaczej kiepsko widzę przestawianie ustrojstwa w te i nazad przy kilkudziesięciu płytach.

----------


## netbet

> Można też dokupić 4 kółka i domontować je obrotowo pod spód rusztowania - będzie możliwość manewrowania nawet, jak w profesjonalnym sprzęcie  Bo inaczej kiepsko widzę przestawianie ustrojstwa w te i nazad przy kilkudziesięciu płytach.


eee.... rusztowanie nie jest takie cięzkie... spokojnie można je przeciągnąć...

.. ja gdzieś u swojego dziecioka w pokoju widziałem samochody zdalnie sterowane...trza tylko mocniejsze serwa wykombinować.... :big grin:

----------


## Bombowy

Patent z wyciskaczem do silikonu przetestowany empirycznie - działa super, a co najważniejsze jest mocny i szybki.

----------


## netbet

:big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  Bombowy!!!! 

bomba!.... takie patenty to ja lubię!! 

p.s.

eeee.... tu się robi takie małe "podforum"  patenciarzy, samorobów, samouków... . :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## tomraider

> ...........najważniejsze jest mocny ........


I gitara, żeby był mocny bez spawania ( nie każdy ma spawarkę) można jak w załączniku do sztangi M16 dołożyć 3 mm grubości kątownik , powiercić i skręcić razem na śruby M 6 . zgrubną regulację chyba już jest na Twoium zdjęciu , ale jakby co to tak jak wymyślił Jarek P powiercić fi 8 sztangę co 10 cm i kolejno do potrzeb wysuwać z 3/4 cala rury blokując śrubą M6. Patent NETbeta z montażem regipsotrzymacza na rusztowaniu warszawskim dobrze się sprawdzi przy montażu płyt na skosach na poddaszu , wtedy sztyca podpierająca powinna mieć możliwość podpierać pod kątem, czyli jakiś rodzaj podstawy z zawiasem ( która pewnie zaprze się o podłogę i da się pochylić) oraz wysuwany popychacz pistoletu którego blaszany talerzyk dobrze było by zastąpić ruchomo zamocowanym kawałkiem skleiki z np.naklejonym grubym papierem ściernym by się nie ześlizgnął z płyty na skosie.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Tak dla rozluźnienia w piątek,także dla tych co szukają pracy …..
-Dzien dobry, ja z ogłoszenia , szukam pracy, ponoć coś macie? Jaką to praca ? – pyta bezrobotny w biurze dyrektora ZOO.
- Zdechł nam goryl, nie mamy innego, zaszyjemy pana w wypreparowaną skórę goryla, będziesz pan się huśtał ,żar banany  i wygłupiał , żeby dzieci miały ubaw i za to będziemy panu płacić, ok.?
-ok.
Lecz  nowo zatrudniony pracownik w stroju goryla usiadł na pieńku i zaczął czytać gazetę. Wiec dzieci były zawiedzione i nie rzucały mu cukierków i zrobiła się skifa. Po pewnym czasie dyrektor zarządał większej aktywności pracownika w stroju goryla. Chcąc niechcąc ten zaczął się bujać jak goryl na trapezie. W pewnej chwili tak się bujnął że spadł z trapezu, rozwalił ściankę działową z regipsu i wpadł prosto do sąsiedniej klatki z lwem. Przerażony zaczął wzywać pomocy:
- ludzie ratunku, to lew i zaraz mnie zeżre,pomocy
A na to lew:
- zamknij mordę kolego bo nas obydwóch z pracy wypier..olą. 
pozdrawiam

----------


## BasH

dobre  :smile:

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

:d :d :d

co do piczi! nie mogę zrobić uśmieszków, a śmieszne to.

mój laptok chyba myśli inaczej...głupi.

----------


## Tom Bor

oplułam komputer ze śmiechu a moja córka patrzy na mnie z politowaniem że się " zęby szczerzę do kompa"

----------


## majki

> ... dla tych co szukają pracy …..


Nie odbieram tego jako uwagi osobistej  :wink:   :smile:   :smile: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## stacherek

Mam pytanie odnosnie tynków. Na pierwszej stronie forum znalazłem informacje ze zaprawa tynkarska firmy ABE jest wydana przez Izolbet. Jak to się ma w praktyce?? Dobry tynk?? warty zakupu czy może lepiej kupić droższy np knauf, baumit czy alpol. Wszystkie cementowo-wapienne.

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Wieczór pytań do  :smile:  Net gdzieś zakupił swój podnośnik do płyt g-k? I jak to się fachowo nazywa, bo kompletnie nie wiem jak tego szukać. Widziałam wasze konstrukcje hand made- imponujące. Ale ja spasuję, słabo radzę sobie ze spawarką  :big grin:

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Może to zmotywuje NETbeta do wymyślenia regipsotrzymacza, tak przy sobocie:

       Jest 5 rano, zimowa sobota, Netbet po wymownym  spojrzeniu Dyrektorki wyłazi z łoża. Mycie, golenie, wbija dwa jajka na patelnię , następne w kalesony, cały czas jakby nieobecnym wzrokiem szuka gdzieś  rozwiązania regipsotrzymacza, czas nagli, NETbet prawie czuje  na karku piwny oddech konkurencji jak grzyby po deszczu pojawiają się kolejne majsterklepki  pretendujące do miana ,,konstruktor regipsotrzymacza’’ , ostatnio  niejaki bombowy który zdjęciami pokazał że nie żartuje i jest już o krok od rozwiązania problemu. Pytanie za milion punktów : Jak przytrzymać ten cholerny regips? 
       Jadąc na budowę przejeżdża koło mikro-zoo i nagle olśniony nowym pomysłem z piskiem opon hamuje , zawraca, i z pianą na ustach, ciesząc się jak murzyn znalezioną latarką , wpada do sklepiku. 
-Dzień dobry , macie ośmiornicę ?, potrzebuję jedną na budowę do montowania regipsów.
-Mamy, tania, żre raz w miesiącu byle co, świetnie przysysa się do wszystkiego w tym do regipsów.
-ok. biorę, ……czy jest coś co powinienem wiedzieć o ośmiornicach ? Jakiś haczyk?
- ma jedną malutką wadę , jak spadnie na podłogę, to się tak przyssie że nie można cholery odkleić.
-i co wtedy zrobić?
-zadzwonić na numer z wizytówki, wysyłamy pana Jasia, ten ją odklei.

   Zadowolony NETbet wyłożył regipsami już połowę sufitu w salonie z pomocą ośmiornico trzymacza, gdy nagle bestia wypadła mu z rąk i przykleiła się do podłogi i dupa zbita, co NETbet podważy breszką jakieś ramię to pozostałe trzymają jak cholera.
    Więc dzwoni po pana Jasia.Po pół godzinie zjawia się pan Jasio, typowy fachman, skórzana torba-monterka  z narzędziami, beret z anteną, z uśmiechem prezentując cały rząd białych trzech  zębów z przodu przystępuje do akcji odklejania ośmiornicy a NETbet z zainteresowaniem mu asystuje podejrzewając skomplikowaną procedurę.

Pan Jasio wyjął młotek i silnie walną ośmiornicę  prosto w głowę ,
a ta jęknęła z bólu – ja pierd..lę  - i złapała się wszystkimi naraz ramionami  za głowę.

Pozdro.

----------


## BasH

> Net gdzieś zakupił swój podnośnik do płyt g-k? I jak to się fachowo nazywa, bo kompletnie nie wiem jak tego szukać.


Nie kupił, przetrawia pomysły. Jak chcesz gotowca, to wbij na allegro frazę: podnośnik płyt. Są gotowce za 530.
Zerknijcie też co wyskakuje po wpisaniu wolfcraft. (rozpórka sufitowa)

----------


## Bombowy

> Zerknijcie też co wyskakuje po wpisaniu wolfcraft. (rozpórka sufitowa)


Kurza twarz. Jakbym wiedział, że ta rozpórka taka tania to bym nie psuł wyciskacza do silikonu  :smile:

----------


## BasH

> Kurza twarz. Jakbym wiedział, że ta rozpórka taka tania to bym nie psuł wyciskacza do silikonu


No ale chociaż poćwiczyłeś manualnie : )

----------


## GAZUU

Witam

Mam pytanie z innej beczki  do  "NETBET" ,jakiego młotka (lub młotków )udarowego uzywasz na budowie do kucia i do wiercenia i jak się sprawdzają?
A tak wogóle to jestem pod wrażeniem postępów  jakie poczyniłeś,tez jestem w trakcie budowy na tym samym etapie lecz mrozy mnie trochę przystopowały no i odległość na dziełkę.
Pozdro 
ALEX

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

> Nie kupił, przetrawia pomysły. Jak chcesz gotowca, to wbij na allegro frazę: podnośnik płyt. Są gotowce za 530.
> Zerknijcie też co wyskakuje po wpisaniu wolfcraft. (rozpórka sufitowa)


Wolfcraft najbardziej odpowiada mi ceną  :smile:  Chyba jestem zmuszona zainwestować 500 zł...może później da się to opchnąć i odzyskać część kasy...

----------


## BasH

Też o tym myślałem, tyle że powstrzymał mnie fakt, że nie wykorzystałbym go na swoich skosach... Na skosy i tak muszę wykombinować coś podpórkowo, a do sufitów wezmę teścia jako pomoc. A tak (nawiasem) mówiąc to NETbet znowu coś chyba kombinuje, bo za długo cicho siedzi... Przymarzł na -20 dupskiem do styropianu bez kozy?

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Dostawa browca do wsiowego sklepu się opóźnia i bidak stoi na mrozie i kisi kolejkę kombinując nad wynalzkami w tzw. międzyczasie. Natura nienawidzi pustki...

----------


## netbet

..w odpowiedzi na wszelkie domysły n/t moich poczynań i miejsca w kolejce pod sklepem informuję iż przerwa łączności jest wywołana przeprowadzką i chwilowym brakiem netu ( ile mozna [email protected]# konfigurować łacze!!! ).... poza tym letko zarobiony jestem we firmie...  :big grin: 

z pozdrowieniami 
NETbet

p.s.
nie na widzę przeprowadzek!!!!! :bash: 
nie na widzę zus za składki!!! :bash: 
nie na widzę us za vat!!! :bash: 

....a poza tym wsio w porzo.... :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Witam
> 
> Mam pytanie z innej beczki  do  "NETBET" ,jakiego młotka (lub młotków )udarowego uzywasz na budowie do kucia i do wiercenia i jak się sprawdzają?
> 
> ALEX


wiec mam do dyspozycji 2 :
- makita... jakaś młoto wiertara na sds .... git sprawa.... lekka, poręczna broń krótkiego zasięgu... do 15 cm
- cos tam- cos tam.... młotek sds ...taki duzy... od mikołaja.... ciężka broń do zadań specjalnych .... wyburzeniowych, przebiciowych ... ponad 15 cm..

..no i pan de walt...do dłubania se w nosie.. :big grin: ... bo do wiercenia w betonie to zwykła wirtarka siem nie nadaje...

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.
dawno cię GAZUU nie było...

----------


## Amelia 2

*JUŻ PRZEPROWADZKA???* szybki jesteś :wink:  a kwiatki nie pomarzły? :big grin:  przynajmniej wprawy złapaliście i pewnie piersza redukcja niepotrzebnych rzeczy nastąpiła.....

----------


## netbet

> *JUŻ PRZEPROWADZKA???* szybki jesteś a kwiatki nie pomarzły? przynajmniej wprawy złapaliście i pewnie piersza redukcja niepotrzebnych rzeczy nastąpiła.....


spokojnie... na razie z mieszkania do mieszkania.... :big grin: 
..redukcja gratów trwa!! ...ale wiecie jak to jest ...z pewnymi rzeczami "nie mozna" sie rozstać... :big lol:  są "święte kurtki" i "święty kurz " ...

----------


## GAZUU

Dłubałem,dłubałem i wydłubałem domeczek własnymi "ręcyma" no oprócz dachu, ot powód mojej niobecności.Jeszcze sporo roboty przede mną.
A zdecydowałem się na samodzielną budowe dzięki wam no i dziennikowi.
Wrzucam parę fotek
Dzięki za odpowiedż
Pozdro.

----------


## BasH

NETbet: Jak się przymierzasz do wylewek? Sam chcesz robić czy bierzesz ekipę z kretem?

----------


## kalio

Krety to będzie na wiosnę łapał.

----------


## netbet

> NETbet: Jak się przymierzasz do wylewek? Sam chcesz robić czy bierzesz ekipę z kretem?


...ja to juz się namieszałem tego betonu przy budowie - starczy mi na razie...
...będzie kret, będzie ekipa....  cała wylewka na parterze "szarpnie" nas koło 1,8 koła....
wiesz - to jest tak jak z więźbą - podobno da sie samemu... tylko po co? pewne etapy budowy odpuszczam.... i daje sie wykazać fachowcom... :big grin:  ...ja mam jeszcze troche gitów do samorobienia.... :yes:  ... podłogówka, kotłownia, zabudowy, ogrodzenie, tarasy, ocieplenie, dachówka.... długo by wymieniać...

najważniejsze że IDZIE WIOSNA!

----------


## netbet

> Krety to będzie na wiosnę łapał.


..mam cichą nadzieję że wszystkie krety będą zesrane ze strachu jak zobaczą dużego brata co żre beton  :Lol:

----------


## Zbigniew100

Pozdrawiam budowniczego. :bye: 
Widzę ,że zima nie przeszkadza. :yes: 

Gratuluję postępów.

----------


## kalio

> ...ja to juz się namieszałem tego betonu przy budowie - starczy mi na razie...
> ...będzie kret, będzie ekipa....  cała wylewka na parterze "szarpnie" nas koło 1,8 koła....
> wiesz - to jest tak jak z więźbą - podobno da sie samemu... tylko po co? pewne etapy budowy odpuszczam.... i daje sie wykazać fachowcom... ...ja mam jeszcze troche gitów do samorobienia.... ... podłogówka, kotłownia, zabudowy, ogrodzenie, tarasy, ocieplenie, dachówka.... długo by wymieniać...
> 
> najważniejsze że IDZIE WIOSNA!


ja chcesz dach samemu robić to udaj sie na wycieczke do biedronki dokladnie  to sprzedają po 35

Na pewno się przyda wykonanie solidne

----------


## Bombowy

> ja chcesz dach samemu robić to udaj sie na wycieczke do biedronki dokladnie  to sprzedają po 35
> 
> Na pewno się przyda wykonanie solidne


Łot heca - dobre.
Mnie się może przyda tym bardziej, że od poniedziałku zaczynam robić dach (samorobnie oczywiście- jak każdy).
Przy okazji zwracam się z pytaniem do szanownego grona: Będę montował na pełnym deskowaniu barierę sbs fel'x (takie zmutowane draństwo icopala, coś pomiędzy papą,a membraną).
Co lepsze zszywki, czy papioki ?
Nadmienię, że łacił tego nie będę (wachom się nad gontem bitumicznym). Pozatym jest opcja, że przeleży to na dachu bez pokrycia docelowego przez rok, więc solidność zamocowania ma w tym układzie priorytet.
Błagam pomóżcie.

Ps. Wielkie dzięki dla Netbet'a za patent z papotrzymaczem.
Pokłony.

----------


## tomraider

> Co lepsze zszywki, czy papioki ?.


Witam.
Mocować tylko papiakami możliwie by ich nie było widać ,przemyśleć mocowanie w kalenicy,na szczytach i w okapie( wybrać rodzaj okapui haków rynny) by potem ( papiaków)  z powrotem nie wyjmować( lepiej nabić łatę przyczymującą czasowo), jako pierwsza warstwa wstępnie kryjąca musi być napewno szczelna= zakłady, połączenia, łączenie z oknami, kominem itp na klei i/lub taśmę butylową , sprawdż czy takie pokrycie dopuszcza producent gontu który położysz w przyszłości. W takich pokryciach szczególnie ważne jest wentylowanie przestrzeni między deskowaniem a ociepleniem z wełny.
pozdro.
ps.sprawdż odporność na UV bo to ono nawięcej niszczy wszystkie membrany.

----------


## Bombowy

Dziękuję Tomraider - będą papiaki.
Napewno skorzystam również z pomysłu z łatą tymczasową, coby łatwiejsze było póżniejsze zamocowanie nie tylko rynien, ale również pasa podrynnowego.
Pasa, rynien i okien z powodu niezdecydowania w kwestii wzorków, kolorków i rodzaju pokrycia (oraz z braku kasy) nie ośmielę się instalować teraz.
Łączenie zakładów za pomocą taśmy coromix.
Wentylacja międzykrokwiowa ( dodatkowo nadbite krokwie).
Co do odporności na UV, to nie ma problemu bo ta membrana to jakiś kauczuk modyfikowany w osłonie włókniny poliestrowej.

Ps. Z cyklu "Pomysł na"  wrzucę jeszcze kilka gitów:

Elektryczna wyciągarka przerobiona z korbowej - może się komu przyda do wciągania dachówek, betonu na wieńce itp.
U mnie ze zbloczem wciągała taczkę z betonem (ale niepełną, bo kotwy złowrogo się luzowały), oraz krokwie (9x18x9m)



Pomysł na jednoosobowe wciąganie krokwii z pomocą w.w. wyciągarki

----------


## compi

Weź ten dolot do kominka chociaż pianką owiń. Tak na goło słabo to widzę.

----------


## SSN774

Dobry, dawno mnie nie było widać. Toż pierwsze co zrobiłem zajrzałem do netbetowego cedryka. A tu jakaś stagnacja..., dalej zimno w domostwie panie budowniczy? Żadnego progresu nie widzę, jakiś podstęp czy siły na sobotę zbierasz? Kiedy wylewki planujesz szarpnąć? Pozdro wielkie  :smile:

----------


## BasH

> Weź ten dolot do kominka chociaż pianką owiń. Tak na goło słabo to widzę.


E tam - będzie ok. Górą folie po styro i rurze pod wylewkę i będzie ok. A tak na przyszłość jak brakuje grubości pod powietrze pod kominek to można puszczać nie 110 a np. dwie siedemdziesiątkipiątki. Powierzchnia przekroju prawie ta sama.

----------


## Jarek.P

Albo kanały wentylacyjne z prostokątnym przekrojem. Przekrój nawet nie prawie, a całkiem taki sam, a grubość raptem siedem centymetrów.

J.

----------


## tomraider

> E tam - będzie ok. Górą folie po styro i rurze pod wylewkę i będzie ok. A tak na przyszłość jak brakuje grubości pod powietrze pod kominek to można puszczać nie 110 a np. dwie siedemdziesiątkipiątki. Powierzchnia przekroju prawie ta sama.


Witam.
Noo właśnie i spadek dla skrolpin  min 1cm na metr ( w kierunku na zewnątrz ) , czepnię  z siatką metalową na gryzonie min 30 cm nad gruntem.
pozdro.

----------


## BasH

> Albo kanały wentylacyjne z prostokątnym przekrojem. Przekrój nawet nie prawie, a całkiem taki sam, a grubość raptem siedem centymetrów.
> J.


 Te plasticzaki są nieprzyzwoicie drogie. Będę je ładował jako szacht kablowy między szafką rtv a wiszącą plasssmą. Oprócz tego jako wyrzut powietrza z garażu do ciągu wentylacyjnego.




> czepnię  z siatką metalową na gryzonie min 30 cm nad gruntem.
> pozdro.


 No właśnie - zastanawiam się czy dam rabitzę na przestrzeń między murłatą a deskowaniem czy wszystkie łasice poszły do Jarka  :smile:

----------


## compi

Piankę proponowałem tylko dla tego, aby kanał nie wyziębiał podłogi w tym miejscu. Ja ociepliłem tak swoje kanały 60x200, o których Jarek wspominał.
Czerpnia 30 nad gruntem, a spadek dla skroplin na zewnątrz, to i trójnik z odprowadzeniem w dół! Ja nie podniosłem czerpni wysoko. Wyjdzie pod deską tarasową, ale z dostępem. Kratka oczywiście metalowa.
Siatką przestrzeń nad podbitką obiłem już w tamtym roku, bo różne nornice szukały miejscówki na zimę na moim poddaszu. Patrzę teraz na mój ocieplony styropianem strop na poddaszu z obawami. Jak się cholery tam dostaną, to ja dostanę chyba czegoś innego.

----------


## Jarek.P

> No właśnie - zastanawiam się czy dam rabitzę na przestrzeń między murłatą a deskowaniem czy wszystkie łasice poszły do Jarka


Lepiej daj, bo u mnie łasice jedynie ścieżki wokół domu wydeptują, siatka "labitza" zdaje egzamin  :smile: 

J.

----------


## tomraider

> Te plasticzaki są nieprzyzwoicie drogie. Będę je ładował jako szacht kablowy między szafką rtv a wiszącą plasssmą. Oprócz tego jako wyrzut powietrza z garażu do ciągu wentylacyjnego.
> 
>  No właśnie - zastanawiam się czy dam rabitzę na przestrzeń między murłatą a deskowaniem czy wszystkie łasice poszły do Jarka


Witam.
Jarek.P dobrze karmi, więc futrzaki aż łaszą się do jego podwórka, a tym czasem w garażu  zrobi dobrą klatkę z zapadką by żonka  miała nową czapkę lub kołnież do kożucha na zimę.
ps. tanio rurę o przekroju prostokątnym dla np wentylacji można zrobić nitując dwa pasy blachy i dwa profile CD do regipsów.

----------


## olo7olo

Witam. Piszę pierwszy raz, chociaż dziennik Netbeta śledzę od miesięcy. Obecnie posiadam dopiero SSO i właśnie mam ten sam problem co Netbet tzn. nie mam doprowadzonego dolotu powietrza do kominka pod chudziakiem. Z tego co wiem to właśnie tak powinno być zrobione a mój pan architekt niestety tego nie uwzględnił w projekcie. W związku z tym mam pytanko: czy puszczanie tego powietrza w warstwie styropianu to powszechna i normalna praktyka czy raczej takie „wyjście awaryjne”? 
Z góry dzięki za odpowiedź.

----------


## BasH

> Lepiej daj, bo u mnie łasice jedynie ścieżki wokół domu wydeptują, siatka "labitza" zdaje egzamin J.


Czym skutecznie i szybko ją mocowałeś? Wstrzeliwane zszywki dadzą radę czy papioki?

----------


## Jarek.P

Zszywki ze staplera.
Przy czym idealne do mocowania były takie wąskie zszywki w kształcie litery U, niestety mój stapler strasznie się nimi dławił, więc w końcu szyłem normalnymi tapicerskimi.

Papiaki byłyby na pewno pewniejsze, ale nie wyobrażam sobie bicia tej siatki papiakami. Robisz to w ciasnej dziurze, zmagając się z ostrą, jak licho siatką, która szczerząc się złośliwie, tylko wypatruje okazji, żeby rozchlastać ci łapę (poddaszowiec przy każdej okazji mi potem tą siatkę wypominał, pokazując strupy i szramy na dłoniach, ja w odpowiedzi pokazywałem mu podobnie wyglądające swoje). A w rękawiczkach robić się nie dało, bo z kolei się w siatkę wczepiały...

J.

----------


## nommo

Witam. czytam i z podziwu wyjść nie mogę. Ja startuję w czerwcu i plan zakłada że większość zrobię sam  :smile: 
A tutaj link do regipso trzymacza   http://www.screwfix.com/prods/14003/...on-Support-Rod
w ALDI dostępny  po 6 funtów więc dzwonić do znajomych.

----------


## Jarek.P

W "Platformie" po 56zł o ile dobrze pamiętam

J.

----------


## Amelia 2

Napisał Net'bet:
"jak ktos mi powie że można ułożyć DOKŁADNIE styro w godzinę - nie uwierzę.. "
ja z parterem 2 tygodnie walczyłam :ohmy:  w międzyczasie wpadł gość od wylewek i mój trud skwitował stwierdzeniem:" co sie pani tak meczy, chłopaki wpadną i przed wylewką raz-dwa *rozrzucą* " :big grin:

----------


## Z-35

Widzę, że Szanowny Kolega przez swój nerw dołączy do grupy oszołomów mieszkających w niewykończonym domu...
Da się! Już niedługo niedługo się przekonasz osobiście.
Pozdrawiam z Królestwa Przedłużaczy

----------


## netbet

Zetka... ja jeszcze nie u siebie... przeprowadzki mnie [email protected]#$ ... ale do tej "ostatniej" to ze śpiewem na ustach podejdę...

----------


## tomraider

> ...  do tej "ostatniej" to ze śpiewem na ustach podejdę...


Witam.
Piszesz o ,,ostatniej'' przeprowadzce na cmentaż? ze śpiewem na ustach? noo , nie wiedziałem że kolega taki muzykalny i na dodatek kozak. :smile: 
pozdro

----------


## netbet

nie..no... nie o tej "ostatniej" myślałem... do tamtej bedzie spiew, ale nie ja będę spiewał... :big grin:

----------


## BasH

> nie..no... nie o tej "ostatniej" myślałem... do tamtej bedzie spiew, ale nie ja będę spiewał...


Łooo... Tak z nudów wpisałem na jutjuba...
Ludzie mają pomysły... 

http://www.tinyurl.pl?UR4CZybG

Hmmm... Coś zajmująca czasowo ta przeprowadzka... Idą normalne temperatury - można będzie coś podłubać.

----------


## tomraider

> ..Ludzie mają pomysły...


Witam. 
Fajne te dezajnerskie trumny na jutjubie, ale takiej w kształcie taczki z  wiekiem z regipsu nie było, .... a gdyby tak denata owinąć papotrzymaczem...?   :wink: 
pozdro

----------


## netbet

...denata to co najwyżej można na niego nawinąć... taka konstrukcja :big lol:

----------


## netbet

słuchajta... mam pytanie  o zasadność położenia tej "pięknej" srebrnej kratkowanej foli...

nie wiem czy juz o to pytałem... nie można położyć zwykłej czarnej 0,2 ?
czy to przypadkiem nie jest tylko warstwa poślizgowa dla betonu?
te namalowane pomocne kratki mam w d... wiecie gdzie ... koszt foli jedej i drugiej to róznica x2

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.
rozdzielacz docelowy ju mam...

----------


## Jarek.P

Nie wiem, na ile to jest istotne i jaki procentowy ubytek sprawności wywoła jej brak, ale ta srebrna powłoka ma odbijać promieniowanie IR do góry. 

J.

----------


## netbet

> Nie wiem, na ile to jest istotne i jaki procentowy ubytek sprawności wywoła jej brak, ale ta srebrna powłoka ma odbijać promieniowanie IR do góry.   J.


   ...a w jaki sposób to promieniowanie poradzi sobie ze styro? gdyby miało juz zwiać gdzieś?

zdaje sie że mpoplaw kładł na zwykłej foli....

----------


## Jarek.P

NIjak, zostanie przezen wchłonięte. A gdzie się wchłonie, tam podgrzeje. I po to własnie jest to sreberko, żeby grzało nie styropian pod rurkami, a wylewkę nad nimi. 

Tylko, jak pisałem, nie wiem, ile ciepła procentowo taka rurka w postaci promieniowania IR wydziela i jaki wpływ na sprawność grzania całości będzie miało przekierowanie części tego promieniowania do góry. Zwłaszcza, że promieniowanie nieprzekierowane nie znika tak po prostu, a jedynie się kumuluje w obszarze podrurkowym. 

J.

----------


## tomraider

> NIjak, zostanie przezen wchłonięte. A gdzie się wchłonie, tam podgrzeje. I po to własnie jest to sreberko, żeby grzało nie styropian pod rurkami, a wylewkę nad nimi. 
> 
> Tylko, jak pisałem, nie wiem, ile ciepła procentowo taka rurka w postaci promieniowania IR wydziela i jaki wpływ na sprawność grzania całości będzie miało przekierowanie części tego promieniowania do góry. Zwłaszcza, że promieniowanie nieprzekierowane nie znika tak po prostu, a jedynie się kumuluje w obszarze podrurkowym. 
> 
> J.


Witam.
Ludzie litości, jakie zmierzalne ( o korzyściach w postaci ciepła  z niego płynących nie wspomnę) promieniowanie podczerwone może wydzielić cokolwiek o tem nawet 40C. Folia w kratkę to kolejny bajer w budownictwie tak jak folia wytłaczana do fundamentów, dysperbity jako płynne izolacje, oddychające membrany, pustaki itp. Cuda zdarzają się w bibli i folderach reklamowych, w życiu raczej nie.
pozdro
ps. oczywiście wal najtańszą folię na styro bo to tylko i wylącznie warstwa pożlizgowa, jeżeli chodzenie po rurach pp mogło by je uszkodzić ( w mostkach czy kompesacjach nadepnięcie może je np.złamać) to naklej tam na folię np, czerwoną taśmę izolacyjną dla ekipy od miksokreta, będą uważać, Ty zresztą też
pozdro

----------


## Martinezio

Ja się nie zgodzę z tomraiderem  :big tongue: 

Właśnie z tego powodu, że tego promieniowania jest mało, to należy je oszczędzać i zagospodarować je maksymalnie.
Wydaje się, że to bzdura i kolejny farmazon naciągaczy-produentów, ale każdy produkt ma w sobie trochę prawdy. Owszem, można dać najtańszą z dostępnych, ale mimo wszystko wyszukał bym najtańszą z metalizowanych. Ile tej folii pójdzie i jaką ona ma cenę, żeby aż tak "oszczędzać"? W dobie ochrony środowiska istotne jest, aby produkować energii jak najmniej i spożytkowywać ją rozsądnie w maksymalnej ilości, zamiast puszczać ją w komin, czy w glebę.

Ponadto ta w kratkę jest po to w kratkę, aby łatwiej było montować na tym rurki (regularność rostaw rurek ma znaczenie takie, że wówczas podłoga nagrzewa się równomiernie i nie dochodzi w niej do niekontrolowanych naprężeń, które mogą spowodować pękanie posadzki i ułożonej na niej naszej wymarzonej i wyciułanej glazury).

O.

----------


## netbet

..no dobra.. jeszcze tej w kratkę nie widziałem, ale wiem że jest w rolkach o szerokości 1m... ma jakieś zakłady ... a czy na jakieś tasmy do sklejania między sobą pasów?
klei się to to miedzy sobą?

----------


## Martinezio

Tak - droższe modele pewnie mają pas kleju na zakładach, a te tańsze to klei się taśmą duct  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

No nie no, panowie, bez jaj, a na cholerę toto kleić????
O ile sens stosowania tej folii, aczkolwiek dyskusyjny, jednak daje się jakoś wytłumaczyć, tak klejenie - ni chu... chucha.

J.

----------


## netbet

... tak tylko zapytałem... bo pewnie jak znam zycie to sie będzie rozłazić...niby będą spinki...  ale zanim będą ... będzie sie rozłazić... :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Jak się będzie łazić, to się będą rozłazić, logiczne.

Wniosek: nie łazić. Rozłaź... TFU! Rozłożyć, położyć, przyszpilić. 

A tak na poważnie - rozwijasz tą folię bezpośrednio przed kładzeniem podłogówki, wstępnie możesz ją sobie połapać spinkami od rurek, od razu na to potem rozwijasz rurki, a jak już rozwiniesz, to przed ich zasypaniem wysypką i tak nad taką podłogą raczej fruwasz, a nie łazisz.

J.

----------


## tomraider

> Ja się nie zgodzę z tomraiderem 
> 
> Właśnie z tego powodu, że tego promieniowania jest mało, to należy je oszczędzać i zagospodarować je maksymalnie.
> Wydaje się, że to bzdura i kolejny farmazon naciągaczy-produentów, ale każdy produkt ma w sobie trochę prawdy. Owszem, można dać najtańszą z dostępnych, ale mimo wszystko wyszukał bym najtańszą z metalizowanych. Ile tej folii pójdzie i jaką ona ma cenę, żeby aż tak "oszczędzać"? W dobie ochrony środowiska istotne jest, aby produkować energii jak najmniej i spożytkowywać ją rozsądnie w maksymalnej ilości, zamiast puszczać ją w komin, czy w glebę.
> 
> Ponadto ta w kratkę jest po to w kratkę, aby łatwiej było montować na tym rurki (regularność rostaw rurek ma znaczenie takie, że wówczas podłoga nagrzewa się równomiernie i nie dochodzi w niej do niekontrolowanych naprężeń, które mogą spowodować pękanie posadzki i ułożonej na niej naszej wymarzonej i wyciułanej glazury).
> 
> O.


Witam

Więc trzeba uwierzyć że zalana betonem prawie na całym obwodzie rurka pex  pozostalym u dołu wąskim paskiem emituje IR do folii alu która jest przewodnikiem ciepła i po osiągnięciu tem pexu sama dalej bedzie emitować IR do styro, a może IR przejdzie prze z styro i beton?  Nie wierzę że można cokolwiek zaoszcxzędzić tą metalizawaną folią, jedynie pozbyc się dolarów z kieszeni. Odnośnie ekologii: Produkcja aluminium jest jedna z najbardziej obciążających ekologię, alu występujące w setkach stopów jest drogie i nieopłacalne w recyklingu( nowe puchy na browar na zachodzie są już dawno ze stali). Pękanie kafli na podłogówce: najpierw uruchomiamy wiele razy ogrzewanie, powstaja mikropęknięcie i dojżewa beton, potem na przynajmniej półelestyczny klej kleimy kafle, znowu parę razy odpalamy c.o ( nawet w lecie) i wtedy dopiero fuga, i na bank nic nie pęknie( pamiętać że w kaflach na podłogę np.w korytarzu ważniejsza jest twardość od ścieralności)
Netbet TY mistrz rozsądnych i ekonomicznych wyborów, niedawno dla oszczędności chcialeś kłaść PP-R na podłogówkę a teraz lekką ręką puścisz pewnie ze 200 zyla na folię w kratkę? żmieniłeś płeć  czy walnołeś szóstkę w lotto?  :wink: 
pozdro
ps. Jarek dobrze radzi , położyć folię i pex i zaraz wykonać podłogę, fajne spinki widziałem na filmie w komentach jakiś czas temu (jak kłaść miedzianą rurę) zamieszczonym chyba przez Kalio

----------


## netbet

..nie no.... spokojnie jestem dalej skapiradło.... a dwie stówy nie chodzą po ulicy - przynajmniej u nas.
z tą rurą PPR nie wypominaj mi... nie wiedziałem - ale juz wiem - za co dzieki  :yes: 

pójdzie zwykła folia za 2 dychy a reszta w browar zostanie zainwestowana :big grin:

----------


## tomraider

> reszta w browar zostanie zainwestowana


Witam.
a czy nie bardziej po Bożemu byłoby w ogóle Browar wybudować, połączyłoby się przyjemne z pożytecznym, nie?
Dział kontroli jakości browaru ( w postaci własnego gardła) masz już gotowy. I ocieplenie i ogrzewanie miałbyś z głowy, wiadomo dobry browar to zimny browar. 
I klienci jak u fryzjera ,do końca życia bo wiadomo : prędzej w morzu wyschnie woda niż na browar chłopu kasy szkoda. :wink:

----------


## orzechot

> No nie no, panowie, bez jaj, a na cholerę toto kleić????
> O ile sens stosowania tej folii, aczkolwiek dyskusyjny, jednak daje się jakoś wytłumaczyć, tak klejenie - ni chu... chucha.


Jak się robi "wysypkę" to klejenie nie ma sensu. Jak się robi wylewkę samopoziomującą (płynną, np. anhydrytową) to się klei wszystko dookoła.

Tomek

----------


## netbet

> dla przypomnienia dzięki niewymienionym ty masz styropian w ciepłe kropki


no daj spokój... o wszytkich się tu pamięta..

tak z innej beczki : jedziesz do zetki na imprę?

----------


## BasH

> za te foty dostanę po łbie w komentach:
> ...wiem że ta folia w ktarke to "zbytek" ... mozna połozyć zwykłe wory po nawozach i też będzie git, ale:.... tak se pomyślałem że chcę mieć jak inni.... jak ci co normalnie budują....jak ci co wydają kupę kasy  ( czasem nie myślę racjonalnie....zupełnie jak baba mająca ... wiece co)wiec mamy folię w ktarkę czerwoną!! niespecjalnie ona mi się podoba... gdyby była niebieska ... albo zielona...  NETbet'kombinator


Kombinuje, pyta, wątpi a  i tak dał wypasioną folijkę - ile to browarów poszło bokiem  :smile:  No właśnie - tak przy okazji - wasze zdrowie panowie z okazji naszego święta! Qfelek w górę  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> =BasH;4622937 - ile to browarów poszło bokiem


jakieś 50   :big grin: ... czyli dobra impra na 4 gardła....

----------


## BasH

To tyle, co żelazny zapas browarków w domu  :smile:  Dwie paletki w razie jakby wpadli koledzy  :smile:  Coś mało cię to kosztowało, jak na pełną podłogówkę na parterze - ile metrów kładłeś?

----------


## Jarek.P

... ankocholiki jedne ...

J.

----------


## netbet

> - ile metrów kładłeś?


na parterze jest jakieś 75m2... ale powiem wam że kładzie sie są słabo... krawędzie się zawijają...żeby to miało ręce i nogi i jakoo tako wyglądało trza kleić!

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Hmm, a Ty ciągle dłubiesz przy ziemi...miałam nadzieję, że za pomocą jakiegoś genialnego patentu do podnoszenia g-k szalejesz z wkrętarą i przykrywasz stelaż. No jestem nieco rozczarowana  :big grin:  Miałam nadzieję podgapić jakiś patencik.

----------


## Martinezio

Spokojnie, na wszystko przyjdzie pora  :smile:  Teraz Net dobrze czyni, gdyż albowiem wilgoć panuje dookoła i poprzykręcane płyty rychło by szlag jasny trafił (powyginały by się, rozmiękły, itd.). Najpierw wylewki zrobić, później dobrze je wygrzać i wysuszyć, a dopiero potem spływać przy montażu g-k ;>

----------


## netbet

> Hmm, a Ty ciągle dłubiesz przy ziemi...miałam nadzieję, że za pomocą jakiegoś genialnego patentu do podnoszenia g-k szalejesz z wkrętarą i przykrywasz stelaż. No jestem nieco rozczarowana  Miałam nadzieję podgapić jakiś patencik.


Olga.... wszystkie mozliwe patenty na płyty są tu w komentach kilka stron wstecz... :big grin:  trza tylko coś pospawać, coś zbić, coś "przystosować"

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Zeby było ładnie ,,zmarnowałeś '' 50 browarów na folię w czerwoną kratkę, tylko teraz przynajmniej prosto poukładaj pex bo inaczej z rozpaczy starszym fanom postrzelają bypassy i inne szwy (dobrze piszę BasH?).
pozdrawiam.
ps. swoją drogą dobra podpucha, najpierw kupił folię w kratę, a potem szukał potwierdzenia na forum, oj kombinator-manipulator z kolegi  :wink:

----------


## Yeti

> Miałam nadzieję podgapić jakiś patencik.


 To ja ci pewien zastępczy patencik podpowiem. Wprawdzie w porównaniu z przewijającą się tu wynalazczą myślą techniczną, mój patent jest wręcz banalny i prozaiczny, ale cóż... każdy używa tego czym w danej chwili dysponuje.
Ja nie mam spawarki, metalowych rusztowań budowlanych, ani warsztatu.
To co miałem do dyspozycji to: 1) kilka paczek styropianu zakupionych celem ocieplenia podłogi poddasza, 2) dziadek.

Ustawiłem dwa słupki z paczek styropianu (po 5 paczek w słupku = 2,5m).
Przy użyciu dziadka wrzuciłem płytę na górę (po tej czynności dziadek został zwolniony celem regeneracji sił przed następną płytą  :wink:  )
Unosząc KG raz z jednej, raz z drugiej str, wsunąłem jeszcze kilka pojedynczych płyt styropianowych, aż doszedłem do stelaża. Przykręciłem płytę po obwodzie i zdemontowałem "rusztowanie".

Ten styropian to u mnie chyba najbardziej przydatny, wielozadaniowy i najintensywniej eksploatowany sprzęt budowlany  :big lol: . Jest lekki, więc bardzo mobilny  :wink: , można rozstawić go w odległości jednego kroku na całej podłodze, co umożliwia nie schodzenie z "rusztowania" aż do zakończenia pracy. Paczka styropianu ustawiona pionowo (1m wys) umożliwia wygodne odłożenie wkrętarki (i innych sprzętów) i nie schylanie się po nią każdorazowo.

Oczywiście wcześniej stelaż sufitów również montowałem przy użyciu tego specjalistycznego rusztowania.
Aktualnie używam go do położenia gładzi tynkowej na ścianach. Przede mną jeszcze malowanie i wieszaki krokwiowe oraz sufity poddasza  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> ps. swoją drogą dobra podpucha, najpierw kupił folię w kratę, a potem szukał potwierdzenia na forum, oj kombinator-manipulator z kolegi


dementuje plotkę:.... folię musiałem kupić w dniu pytania...i kupiłem  :big grin: .. pytałem rano - kupiłem po południu

...a najbardziej cenię se błyskawiczne odpowiedzi tu... :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet'spekulator

----------


## kalio

> dementuje plotkę:.... folię musiałem kupić w dniu pytania...i kupiłem .. pytałem rano - kupiłem po południu
> 
> ...a najbardziej cenię se błyskawiczne odpowiedzi tu...
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet'spekulator


Trzeba było poczekać z jakiś tydzień nad rozwinięciem wątku, a nie tak łapu capu

----------


## arturromarr

Ja mam srebrną folię w całym domu, chociaż nawet nie wszędzie mam podłogówkę. Zakładam że oszczędność ciepła nie jest powalająca, ale mam zamiar pomieszkać w tym domu sporo lat i zakładam , że oszczędzę na więcej browarów niż teraz jednorazowo kupując nie odbijającą promieniowania folię. Za kaloryferami też mam maty odbijające. Warto być oszczędnym, ale na systemach izolujących można czsem stracić w ten sposób w perspektywie wielu lat użytkowania domu. Myślę że nie bez powodu każdy termos jest posrebrzany, widać sama izolacja nie wystarcza.

----------


## Jarek.P

Równiej ułożyłeś niż moi profesjonaliści, gratulacje!
Jak ci szło samemu? Bo jak kiedyś pisałem, u mnie podłogówke rozwijały trzy osoby (jeden rozwijał, drugi układał i przyczepiał, trzeci był do zadań specjalnych ("Jasiek, a dociśnij no tam w rogu, bo pręży!")

J.

----------


## netbet

> Jak ci szło samemu? ......("Jasiek, a dociśnij no tam w rogu, bo pręży!")
> 
> J.


wiesz co - idzie dobrze. Pętla 80 metrów zajęła mi z godzinę. Wywijam z kręgu kilka metrów, prostuję, przypinam do styro i apiać od nowa. Myślałem że ten pex będzie bardzie "oporny"... nic takiego... można go spokojnie wywijać i giąć.
O prężeniu ... nie ma szans na jakieś odstawanie...wszytko można bardzo ładnie wyprofilować...

generalnie jestem mile zaskoczony współpracą z tą rurą.

----------


## netbet

...słuchajcie... mam pytanie: krótki opis sytuacyjny...

w salonie 46m2 przewidziane są 3 obwody ... czy jest sens i zasadność różnicować rozstawy dla poszczególnych pętli? 
o co chodzi... dwie skrajne pętle z rozstawem co 20cm a ta trzecia w środku powiedzmy co 15-18 cm.... zmieni się długość tego jednego obwody, ale zyskam dodatkową moc rozchodząca się centralnie ze środka pomieszczenia.

robi się tak? ... wiem że kombinuję jak koń pod górę...

----------


## MusiSieUdac

zobaczylam te glosniki i umarlam :big lol:  a musze jutro zmartwychstac do pracy

----------


## orzechot

Jeśli robić gęściej to raczej tam, gdzie dodatkowego ciepła/mocy potrzeba - przy drzwiach tarasowych i oknach.

----------


## Martinezio

Dokładnie, nie ma sensu robić cieplej na środku, bo tego się nie odczuje. Lepiej dać na brzegach, a zwłaszcza tam, gdzie Orzechot prawi  :smile:  Poprawi to cyrkulację powietrza przy szybach i nie będą zaparowywać.

----------


## ravbc

orzechot słusznie radzi, daj gęściej przy ścianach, a zwłaszcza ewentualnych oknach/drzwiach, resztę jedź równo. Tylko cyrkluj tak, żeby wszystkie obwody w grubsza równej długości wychodziły (jakby gdzieś coś brakowało, to właśnie na środku możesz trochę rozrzedzić). Aha, jeśli w łazience też planujesz podłogówkę (niestety nie pamiętam, czy to gdzieś deklarowałeś), a chcesz mieć tam cieplej niż w pokojach (prawie na pewno chcesz), to daj rurki gęściej i przede wszystkim w zdecydowanie krótszych pętlach (tak przynajmniej o 30%, a lepiej nawet o połowę krótsze).

----------


## netbet

..o oknach tarasowych pamiętam...tan będzie co 10 ...

zastanawiam sie tylko czy w kiblu na dole nie będzie za goraco.... przechodzą przez niego wszystkie rury...
pomieszczenie malutkie jakieś 3m2 a przechodzi przez nie łącznie 12mb rur...na 1m2

----------


## Martinezio

Możesz trochę ograniczyć ciepło z tych rur np. izolując co drugą rurę  :wink:  Chociaż nie wiem, jak to będzie później z wylewką - czy nie będzie zbyt cienka i słaba przy tej otulinie...
Z drugiej strony wiesz jak to miło jest rano wejść do ciepłej łazienki, podczas gdy w domu jest w ok. 20 st.?  :wink:  Ew. usiąść sobie na grubszą sprawę i przysnąć (rozluźniają się wtedy mięśnie :> )  :big grin:

----------


## tomraider

Witam. 
Pex ładnie równo położony, roztaw w środku salonu bez większego znaczenia , zmiana z 20 cm na 18 cm to zaledwie ok.10% gęściej a i tak w środku salonu pewnie nie będzie miejsc do siedzenia , przechodząc przez środek nie poczujesz ewentualnej zmiany temp podłogi. W toalecie tylko połowa rur( zasilające) będą miały odpowiednią tem do grzania , reszta przecież to  wychłodzony powrót, łazienki i toalety z racji kafli i wentylacji to zawsze najzimniejsze pomieszczenia więc ich raczej nie przegrzejesz. 
pozdro

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

> Olga.... wszystkie mozliwe patenty na płyty są tu w komentach kilka stron wstecz... trza tylko coś pospawać, coś zbić, coś "przystosować"


Patent zastępczy by Yeti genialny i od dawna na budowie wykorzystywany, ale nie jako podnośnik płyt g-k  :smile: 

Patenty ze stron poprzednich zostały przedstawione ojcu-dyrektorowi- podumał, postękał, otworzył browca i pognał do warsztatu. Spożytkował na swoje cudo 4 ławki szkolne z "demobilu" i powiem Wam- klasa! Nic tylko pomalować na żółto i na alledrogo po 400 spychać  :big grin:  Fotkie miałam pyknąć ale baetryja zdechła... Dzięki chłopaki za inspiracje i 5 stówek w kieszeni  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

..no to choć obiecaj żę foty tu pchniesz.... :big grin: 

polukamy... obcenimy... obśmiejemy...opijemy sukces..

p.s.

oszz... a ju miałem nadzieję że ktos kupi "zawodowy" podnośnik i będzie od kogo wysępić... :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## majki

2 rzeczy :
- ja pier*olę !!!
- za 10 lat jak będę budował drugą chatę to się odezwę  :wink: 

Szacun jesł słowem nie na miejscu. Podziwiam ...

pozdro, majki

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

> ..no to choć obiecaj żę foty tu pchniesz....
> 
> polukamy... obcenimy... obśmiejemy...opijemy sukces..
> 
> p.s.
> 
> oszz... a ju miałem nadzieję że ktos kupi "zawodowy" podnośnik i będzie od kogo wysępić...


Tak się właśnie zastanawiam czy się nie obrazić, a że mój niby nie jest "zawodowy"?! Jeszcze będziesz chciał dziadu pożyczyć moje cacuszko  :big grin:

----------


## TOMEK99

:bye: Witaj netbet natknąłem się na wasz dziennik przeglądnąłem i widzę dużo wspólnych rzeczy tzn. ja też prawie cały dom wybudowałem własnymi siłami i trochę przy pomocy rodziny na pewno da się to zrobić.Mieszkam sobie na swoim choć jeszcze nie wykończone nawet w środku nie otynkowany korytarz ale to moje  :big lol:  Zaczyna się robić ciepło więc trzeba się brać za robotę a dużo jej jeszcze jest wspomniane tynki i ocieplenie garaż no i podwórko.Powodzenia i jak najszybciej na swoje  :bye:

----------


## netbet

> 2 rzeczy :
> 
> - za 10 lat jak będę budował drugą chatę to się odezwę 
>  majki


...znaczy pierwsze zlecenia mam! :cool:

----------


## netbet

> Jeszcze będziesz chciał* dziadu* pożyczyć moje cacuszko


_"...kto sie przezywa tak samo sie nazywa..."_ :big tongue:

----------


## kalio

Netu ja myślę że dla kolegów 1m2=1czp

oczywiście można też na metry 1m pex'a = 1 m browca

Ustal stawkę i cennik za swoje usługi 

Zobaczysz ilu będzie chętnych

----------


## netbet

> oczywiście można też na metry 1m pex'a = 1 m browca
> 
> Ustal stawkę i cennik za swoje usługi 
> 
> Zobaczysz ilu będzie chętnych


 :big grin:  ten przelicznik mi sie podoba...1 metr pexa= 1 metr browca= 4 puszki=12 zyli
...za 400 metrów rur = 1600 puch = 4800 zyli 
( a niech stracę... w cenie wszystkie materiały i pieczony prosiak za free ode mnie )
stawka ustalona!!

ktoś chętny? :big grin:

----------


## netbet

Flash... o wentylacji pamiętam....ma być przewiew coby schło...

na razie robie tylko parter...ale i tak pewnie cześć tych styropianów powyciągam.

----------


## Martinezio

Net, wiesz co - wyślij ofertę na zdjęcia do katalogów o podłogówce do KanTermu :> Może się okaże, że ta podłogówka wcale Cię nie będzie kosztowała, jeśli kupią  :smile: 
Co do przebranżowienia się, to pytanie, czy w cudzym domu też tak się będziesz przykładał do roboty, jak u siebie? Tu masz czas i sam wiesz, co gdzie robisz i jak długo. Nikt Ci nad głową nie wisi, że "Panie, to miało być 2 godziny temu zrobione" (bo chyba Matka Dyrettorka ma anielską cierpliwość do Ciebie).

----------


## netbet

> Co do przebranżowienia się, to pytanie, czy w cudzym domu też tak się będziesz przykładał do roboty, jak u siebie? Tu masz czas i sam wiesz, co gdzie robisz i jak długo..


...jakbym sie sprężył to myślę że 100m2 podłogówki można spokojnie machnąć w dwa dni...

----------


## Martinezio

Nie, no to jest jasne. Tylko czy sprężenie nie wpłynie na jakość roboty?  :wink:  Wiesz jak jest - fachofcy generalnie wiedzą co i jak i pewnie gdyby się odrobinę przyłożyli do roboty pod kątem serca, a nie flaszek, to nikt by nie narzekał na robotę, co nie? Tyle, że im się po prostu już pewnie nie chce przykładać, bo jak zrobią po łebkach, to i tak będzie działać (przynajmniej przez pewien czas potrzebny na "uprawomocnienie" się okresu, w którym można powiedzieć klientowi burzącemu się, że przecież działało, a teraz to awaria nie z mojej winy...)  :wink: 
Zawsze uważałem, że jak się robi dla siebie, to robi się najlepiej, bo to w końcu moje i wkładam w to coś więcej, niż tylko kasę.

----------


## kalio

> ten przelicznik mi sie podoba...1 metr pexa= 1 metr browca= 4 puszki=12 zyli
> ...za 400 metrów rur = 1600 puch = 4800 zyli 
> ( a niech stracę... w cenie wszystkie materiały i pieczony prosiak za free ode mnie )
> stawka ustalona!!
> 
> ktoś chętny?


Ale place biedronkowym piwskiem ;D

----------


## netbet

> Ale place biedronkowym piwskiem ;D


kalio...przeca ty jeszcze okien nie masz, a myślisz o wynajęciu "speca" od podłogówek... :wink: 

po ile chodzi browar w biedronce? bo jak po zylu - nie wchodzę :wink: ..a o prosiaku zapomnij.

----------


## BasH

> po ile chodzi browar w biedronce? bo jak po zylu - nie wchodzę..a o prosiaku zapomnij.


Ty już nie narzekaj, bo ja paletkami kupuję jak mają okocimka po 1,99. A tak przy okazji tematów wodnych - daj patent na pompowanie instalacji (ozłączkowanie, manometrowanie i przyrząd wtłaczający  :smile:  ). pozdr

----------


## BetaGreta

Pięknie się prezentuje podłogówka.
My się szykujemy do tego etapu. Będziemy robić we dwójkę. Mam nadzieję, że damy radę.
W weekend prace porządkowe.

----------


## kalio

pompowanie : 

1 browar w górę 
2 browar w duł 
i tak w pentelce 
jak będziesz czuł cisnienie i nie puscisz znaczy instalacja szczelna   :smile: 

zalewasz wodą, odpowietrzasz, zostawiasz jeden krócieć czynny w niego wkrecasz krocieć ot taki i do tego pompka jaka uważasz jak wybierzesz kompresor to ustawiasz sobie cisnienie na wyjsciu 8bar, pijesz i czekasz az przestanie pompowac, mozesz też miedzyczasie pochodzić i popatrzec gdzie woda sper..., jak bedzie wsio ok to powinno trzymać do dnia następnego. można jeszcze dać zaworki i inne duperele test robimy bez naczynia wzbiorczego - czy tam wyrównawczego. 

Netu
A okna mam tylko strasznie przez nie wieje, a do fachury to przeciez sa kolejki jak by za darmo robił 
A piwa sam nagotuje bo na bimber cukier za drogi.

----------


## BasH

> zalewasz wodą, odpowietrzasz, zostawiasz jeden krócieć czynny w niego wkrecasz krocieć ot taki i do tego pompka jaka uważasz jak wybierzesz kompresor to ustawiasz sobie cisnienie na wyjsciu 8bar, pijesz...


No kalio czegoś takiego szukałem  :smile:  Dzięęękować. Kompresorek mam, pomysł zapodałeś, a jakiś zawór zwrotny + manometr pewnie też się przyda, bo jakoś temu z kompresorka chyba nie można ufać...

----------


## kalio

manometr to manometr jak jest to jest git no chyba ze piszemy o taki z kompresora do furmanki z biedronki ale tam to skali niet tylko amerykanskie wskazanie czerwono zielono czerwone


Netu 

A dlaczgo nie wynajmiesz kreta ???? ceny są ok 100-250 za dobę 

bierzesz w sobote oddajesz w poniedziałek i masz kasę na tynki

----------


## BasH

Nie no kompresor mam dość solidny to może będę próbował bez zbędnego oprzyrządowania. No ale będę walczył z co w sierpniu. 
Co do samorobnych wylewek to też mnie to kusi, ale MAM NADZIEJĘ (może złudną) że ekipa zrobi lustro pod płytki lub panele... Heh - może zaczniemy się nawzajem objeżdzać do pomocy przy poszczególnych etapach?  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> ja bym się trochę obawiał, dylatacji nigdzie żadnych nie zrobiłeś i będzie pękać
> 
> a przydało by się co najmniej kuchnię i korytarz pianką przedzielić


czujny jesteś... :wink: 

dylatacje SĄ przewidziane, ale zrobią je fachury jak będą robić wylewki...


p.s.

nie masz przypadkiem gdzieś kompresora? muszę zrobić próbę ciśnieniową...

----------


## Inż.

Taką robotą to kolega daleko dojdzie...
Byłem sceptyczny do podłogówki, już się zdecydowałem, że tam gdzie będę miał kafle (korytarz, kuchnia, łązienki) zrobię podłogówkę oczywiście samorobnie....
Możesz netbet przypisać sobie ten zaszczyt.... masz flaszkę u mnie....

----------


## Inż.

Jeszcze jedno pytanko: po ile u ciebie te podłogi są?
robocizna, materiał....

----------


## kalio

> czujny jesteś...
> 
> 
> 
> p.s.
> 
> nie masz przypadkiem gdzieś kompresora? muszę zrobić próbę ciśnieniową...


W obim można pożyczyć na 5 dni (masz prawo zwrotu do 5 dni) nie może byś śladów używania

----------


## kalio

> Jeszcze jedno pytanko: po ile u ciebie te podłogi są?
> robocizna, materiał....


1m bieżący = 1 metr piwa

----------


## Inż.

Pytam o wylewki z kreta :smile:

----------


## netbet

...z wylewkami to u nas jest tak:
- robocizna: 12 zł/m2
- piach płukany: 12 ton 600 zł
- cement: 1,2 tony 550 zł

razem wyjdzie gdzieś koło 2,1 koła... ale ciągle szukam tańszego piachu  :wink: 

miałem zalewać w ta sobotę, ale nie zdążę z próbami ciśnieniowymi...

----------


## netbet

> t.... masz flaszkę u mnie....


dziękuję.
podać adres wysyłki? :Lol:  :Lol:  ..no chyba że flachę w garść i do nas..

----------


## netbet

> Taką robotą to kolega daleko dojdzie...
> Byłem sceptyczny do podłogówki, już się zdecydowałem, że tam gdzie będę miał kafle (korytarz, kuchnia, łązienki) zrobię podłogówkę oczywiście samorobnie....


rób po całości... wychodzi dużoooo taniej niz kalafiory ( ja nie wliczyłem rozdzielacza, bo mi "spadł" z nieba, ale nawet jak go doliczysz to i tak wyjdziesz gdzie w okolicach połowy kalafiorów )

----------


## Tom Bor

trzymam kciukasy za wylewki, [email protected] Szanowny Pan aż miło. ile "kcom"za wylewki z metra :smile:

----------


## Inż.

Jeśli chodzi o podłogówkę to narazie na tyle się przekonałem...
Przekonać muszę jeszcze ładniejszą częścią mojego życia :smile: 
Po za tym w solonie nie zrobię bo chcemy mieć drewno na podłogach...

Flaszki jedynie daję z ręki do ręki... pocztą się jeszcze stłucze...
i co będzie, że niby stuczkę ci wysłałem...
Nie tracę nadzieji, że kiedyś się tak zdaży, że zawitam w Twoje okolice...
Poznasz mnie, bo będę pukał butami :smile:

----------


## Yeti

> trzymam kciukasy za wylewki, [email protected] Szanowny Pan aż miło. ile "kcom"za wylewki z metra


 


> ...z wylewkami to u nas jest tak:
> - robocizna: 12 zł/m2
> - piach płukany: 12 ton 600 zł
> - cement: 1,2 tony 550 zł
> 
> razem wyjdzie gdzieś koło 2,1 koła... ale ciągle szukam tańszego piachu


  :smile:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Gratuluję postępów w działaniach. Ja również w woj. łódzkim będę budował dom sam  :wink:  ale tak już wiem, że więźbę i hydraulikę zostawiam dla specjalistów. Ja chyba jestem za słaby do tego  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> nie o tym pisałem, miałem na myśli że dylatacje najlepiej robić wzdłuż naturalnych przegród takich jak drzwi, żeby ciąć płytę wylewki na coś co najmocniej przypomina prostokąt, u ciebie natomiast wyszły wielokąty i może być różnie przy wygrzewaniu, np korytarz nie powinien mieć wspólnych rurek z salonem
> 
> Załącznik 48160
> PS kompresor to najprościej mówiąc nożna pompka do kół samochodowych z manometrem + wężyk gumowy z opaską tak żeby dał się bez straty ciśnienia połączyć z rurką


..przy układaniu podłogówki ważniejsze są podziały na płyty i "pęknięcia" kontrolowane czy na równomierne grzanie podłogi?

..jak zachowują się rury w szczelinach dylatacyjnych przechodzących przez nie?
cos sie może popierdolić? ( ruch dwóch płyt w kierunkach niewiadomych? ... teoretycznie dojdzie do ściskania rury )

----------


## BasH

> ..jak zachowują się rury w szczelinach dylatacyjnych przechodzących przez nie?
> cos sie może popierdolić? ( ruch dwóch płyt w kierunkach niewiadomych? ... teoretycznie dojdzie do ściskania rury )


W przejściu przez szczeliny zakładasz na podłogówkę otulinę piankową.

----------


## netbet

> W przejściu przez szczeliny zakładasz na podłogówkę otulinę piankową.


no i wszystko jasne - wielkie dzieki *BasH'u*!!

tak na marginesie... jak buduje sie z wami wszystkimi nie można pierdolnąć babola.... :wink:

----------


## BasH

> no i wszystko jasne - wielkie dzieki *BasH'u*!!
> tak na marginesie... jak buduje sie z wami wszystkimi nie można pierdolnąć babola....


No no - dbamy o Twoje cztery litery, aby  <powstań> matka Dyrretorka <spocznij> sprawnie pływała na oddylatowanych płytach bezpękającego gresu  za 100/m^2.  :smile:

----------


## kalio

No  japońce zapomnieli o dylatacji i wszystko pierdulneło

----------


## Tom Bor

no to  jegomość porównanie trzasnął :ohmy:  :ohmy:  :ohmy:

----------


## majki

> nie masz przypadkiem gdzieś kompresora? muszę zrobić próbę ciśnieniową...


... hmmm ... ja właśnie sobie kupiłem ....  :wink: 
Nie, nie, nic nie sugeruję ....  :big tongue: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## Jarek.P

U japońców pierdutnęło nie przez brak dylatacji (bo ta była i spełniła swe zadanie), tylko przez brak prundu  :Smile: 

J.

----------


## BasH

Mają kohonez że budowali atomówki w rejonie sejsmicznie zagrożonym... Oczywiście współczuję... Niewyobrażalna tragedia...

----------


## kalio

zaraz zaraz mi chodziło o tsunami a nie o prund.

A tak właściwie to ciekawe ile to japonski caritas przeznaczyl kasy dla powodzian w polsce. 
Bo coś mi sie wydaje że nie nie wszyscy pamietaja co się działo w zeszłym roku u nas. 
A elektrownia fakt dramat - ale penie mysleli ze po hiroshimie i nagasaki to ich promieniowanie nie bierze.

----------


## BasH

NETBET: Podsumowując to co ciebie interesuje - generalnie dziel wylewkowo pomieszczenia prostokątnie. Załóż w miejscach przejść przez dylatacje pianki i będzie dobrze. To, że sąsiadujące fragmenty pomieszczeń masz w jednej pętli to nie jest tragedia, jak będziesz miał pianki to ruch wylewek nie zniszczy ich. Ja mam teraz jakieś gówniane rurki jednowarstwowe w podłogówce bez dylatacji i jakoś nie przecieka no ale to fahofiec robił. Taki, że przy okazji płytki na 4 placki kładł, co się okazało przy tegotygodniowej wymianie okien m.in. w łazience, jak płytki odrywali. [email protected]ście wygodnie się je poziomuje, ale nie trzymają... Generalnie potwierdza się zasada - chcesz mieć dobrze - zrób to sam... QQQQREW mnie zalewa.... [email protected] robię  sam...

----------


## Jarek.P

> zaraz zaraz mi chodziło o tsunami a nie o prund.


Tsunami było przyczyną pierwotną, ale samo tsunami oraz wywołujące je trzęsienie ziemi ta elektrownia zniosła bez szwanku, pierdutnęło w niej zaś z powodu braku prundu właśnie (pomocnicze generatory szlag trafił, a zapasowe nie zdążyły na czas dojechać).

J.

----------


## netbet

> ... hmmm ... ja właśnie sobie kupiłem .... 
> Nie, nie, nic nie sugeruję .... 
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


hmm... no ja już mam przynajmniej pinć powodów coby sie do Ciebie wybrać... :wink: 

wiesz - kiedys wujo pochwalił się że ma rusztowanie... i .... pojechałem na "herbatkę" :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Mają kohonez że budowali atomówki w rejonie sejsmicznie zagrożonym... Oczywiście współczuję... Niewyobrażalna tragedia...


czasem to i mi się wydaje że jestem w rejonie sejsmicznie zagrożonym.... wulkan el'Dyrretorka  :big grin: 
..a jak przez pokój przejdzie tsunami el'Dzieciok.... starty spore

----------


## compi

Net i koledzy, dajecie siatkę zbrojącą w wylewkę? Jest jakieś ryzyko dla rurek z tego powodu jeśli zdarzyłby się gdzies miejscowy kontakt metalu z rurką? Chodzi mi o ewentualne przetarcie ze względu na pracę podłogi względem podłogówki.

----------


## netbet

.. u nas też był pomysł z siatką zbrojąca po całości, ale dałem se spokój.

będzie tylko w miejscach najmocniej obciążanych... pod kominkiem i pod kotłem 

pewnie ryzyko przetarcia rury istnieje, ale mnie męczy bardziej wiązanie tej siatki z pół suchą masą kretową...jakoś słabo to widzę... gdybym lał wylewkę a nie zasypywał - poszła by siatka po całości

----------


## BasH

A włókien nie chcesz dać do całości wysypki?

----------


## compi

Włókna to chyba praktycznie dzisiaj standard. Mi jeszcze zaproponowano droższą wersję z cementem szybkowiążącym. Po kilku dniach można ceramikę już kłaść na podłogę, szybciej też podobno wysycha. Jednak kwota 500zł za tonę tego cementu, chyba Mapei, jakoś mnie odstraszyło.

----------


## netbet

> A włókien nie chcesz dać do całości wysypki?


włókna jak pisał compi... to standard... daję.

zastanawiałem sie jeszcze nad cem II ... ale chyba odżałuję te pare dych na cem I

----------


## kalio

> Tsunami było przyczyną pierwotną, ale samo tsunami oraz wywołujące je trzęsienie ziemi ta elektrownia zniosła bez szwanku, pierdutnęło w niej zaś z powodu braku prundu właśnie (pomocnicze generatory szlag trafił, a zapasowe nie zdążyły na czas dojechać).
> 
> J.


Przewidzieli trsunami, przewidzieli trzesienie, ale ze zabraknie ropy nie przewidzieli

----------


## Martinezio

U mnie wylewka była bez włókien, ale zbrojona po całości, a w miejscach specjalnych zbrojona podwójnie (np. pod kominkiem). Dylatacje między płytami były robione w postaci nacięć - nie robiłem dylatacji piankowych.
Co do ryzyka przetarcia rury - myślę, że można to śmiało pominąć. Rurki są otulone betonem i pracują razem z nim, tak samo jak zbrojenie, więc przemieszczeń względnych nie ma praktycznie żadnych. Jedynie na styku płyt może coś ew. pierdyknąć, ale to też jest mało prawdopodobne właśnie ze względu na stosowanie otuliny, która jest buforem bezpieczeństwa na ew. przesunięcia.

PS to Bash: właśnie z tego powodu ja u siebie wykańczałem sam (z b. wydatną pomocą małżowinki, która pomagała przy przykręcaniu płyt i malowała większość pomieszczeń  :wink: ). Może nie jest najprościej ułożone, na pewno są błędy, które estetyka przyprawią o mdłości i torsje, ale przynajmniej nic nie odpada, jak się puknie, czy pierdnie  :wink:  No i wiem co i dlaczego.

----------


## dpo

witam

ja tu pierwszy raz. przeczytalem caly dziennik i ........... jestes dla mnie hero (nie mam polskich czcionek w pracy wiec nie moge popisac sie oryginalnoscia w kwestiach pisowni).
Zaczynam wierzyc ze i ja "lewus" bez wyksztalcenia budowlanego i praktyki dam rade cos sklecic. Po lekturze dziennika wiem ze na 100% bede robil sam sufity i podlogowke  :smile: 
Dzieki za mnostwo fajnych zdjec dzieki ktorym da sie skumac caly proces "tworzenia" (czasem ludzie dokladnie opisuja ale jak czlowiek tego nie widzial na oczy ani razu  to  ciezko skumac).
GRATULUJE WAM I ZYCZE DALSZYCH SUKCESOW.

----------


## Zbigniew100

> PS powyższe nie dotyczy cem II od Misztala, tam nikt nie ma najmniejszego pojęcia ile to będzie schło, ani jak będzie mocne


 :ohmy:  :jaw drop:  :smile:

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Net, a ty robisz wylewki tylko na dole czy górę też?

Miałam się pochwalić naszym profesjonalnym podnośnikiem, to się chwalę. Powiem więcej- działa  :big grin:

----------


## BasH

... fajnie. Ale zaraz się posypią komentarze, że powinno się kłaść na mijankę  :smile:  A z ławkami to fajny pomysł  :smile:

----------


## Martinezio

> ... powinno się kłaść na mijankę  ...


No bo powinno. Mało tego, płyty powinny być kręcone w poprzek do profili, a na łączeniach płyt wskazane jest dać poprzeczkę z CD-ka łączącą obie stykające się płyty  :wink: 
Zwłaszcza na stelażu mocowanym do więźby, która pracuje jak cholera.
W przypadku stelaża mocowanego do żelbetu to może nic by się nie działo, bo sufit tak mocno nie dyga.

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

> No bo powinno. Mało tego, płyty powinny być kręcone w poprzek do profili, a na łączeniach płyt wskazane jest dać poprzeczkę z CD-ka łączącą obie stykające się płyty 
> Zwłaszcza na stelażu mocowanym do więźby, która pracuje jak cholera.
> W przypadku stelaża mocowanego do żelbetu to może nic by się nie działo, bo sufit tak mocno nie dyga.


Hmm, dobrze wiedzieć. U nas stelaż mocowany do żelbetu.

----------


## Zbigniew100

> ... fajnie. Ale zaraz się posypią komentarze, że powinno się kłaść na mijankę  A z ławkami to fajny pomysł


Bezwzględnie na mijankę. :sad:

----------


## BasH

A tniecie profile flexem czy nożycami? Mam porządne ręczne nożyce, ale wiadomo, że tnie się wolniej niż flexem, tyle że nie palą warstwy ochronnej.

----------


## Zbigniew100

Powinno się ciąć nożycami ale profile są w takim miejscu , że wilgoci jest niewiele więc większość tnie flexem , nic się nie będzie działo .
  Można stosować te cieńsze tarcze, wydzielają chyba mniejszą temperaturę.

----------


## BasH

Generalnie stosuje tylko jedynki - maszyna mniej się męczy, szybciej i zimniej się tnie.

----------


## netbet

profile tniemy NOŻYCAMI!!! idzie bardzo szybko.... nie widzę ciecia tak cienkich blach flexem .
próbowałem nawet flexem, bo miałem takie pomysły jak wy.... ale gówniano się tnie!!!

nozyce można kupic na dychę w casto

----------


## netbet

> na wylewki lepszy cem II, bo dzięki pyłom dymnicowym jest bardziej odporny na wilgoć, a do tego dłużej wiąże i mniejsze ryzyko popękania


...czyli lece po taniości.... będzie II

----------


## Zbigniew100

Cześć '" śpiochu na taczkach " :bye:

----------


## maluch69

Nożycami tnie się wygodniej i szybciej niż flexem. Do tego bezpieczniej.

----------


## netbet

> Cześć '" śpiochu na taczkach "


cześć poharatana głowo :bye:  :wink:

----------


## Zbigniew100

> dzień prób ciśnieniowych istalacji
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> poklicone zestawy pomiarowo - podawcze.... ale działają.
> 
> ...


Ale się uśmiałem ... :smile: 
Układ odpowietrzony ?

----------


## netbet

> Ale się uśmiałem ...
> Układ odpowietrzony ?


..hmm.. rzekłbym że napchany powietrzem do oporu... a takiego sie nie łotwaitruje :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

MLEKO???????? Bleeeeeeeeeee 

J.

----------


## netbet

był tez drug  i slogan:



...i do obu się stosuję... :wink:

----------


## BasH

Ja wolę ten drugi  :big grin:  Szwy trzymają w miarę, więc jutro w końcu też pojadę coś pogrzebać - na razie porządki i może wstępne bruzdowanie pod prąd.

----------


## compi

Ja profile tnę flexem z tarczą listkiem. Nożyce mam też profi, ale szybkość cięcia flexem i wygoda bezcenna. Trzeba jedynie używać okularów i uważać na szyby i glazurę. Można je zniszczyć.

----------


## kalio

> ..hmm.. rzekłbym że napchany powietrzem do oporu... a takiego sie nie łotwaitruje


To masz problem
raz  układ nie koniecznie może byś szczelny (temperatura)
a dwa 8 bar to trochę mało na przetestowanie wody powinno być ok 1,6 MPa, wodomiary testuje się ciśnieniem 3,2MPa.
Kupić inny manometr ze skala do 20bara-bara i pompować

----------


## Jarek.P

Vawin zaleca test instalacji PP ciśnieniem do 8 barów. 16 barów to chyba trochę hardcore.
Druga rzecz - ani kompresorem (takim normalnym) ani tym bardziej pompką do pompowania kół więcej nż te parę barów nie nabije. Do tego potrzebna jest albo specjalna pompka do prób ciśnieniowych (na allegro za 200zł można kupić) albo stary agregat do lodówki.

J.

----------


## kalio

ze strony wavin

"Maksymalne ciśnienie dla pracy ciągłej to 10 bar przy temperaturze 70°C. Maksymalna dopuszczalna temperatura robocza to 95°C."

Testujemy x1,5 lub x2

Oczywiście instalacja napełniona wodą 

Lepiej unikać nypli  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Testujemy x1,5 lub x2
> 
> Oczywiście instalacja napełniona wodą 
> 
> Lepiej unikać nypli


Faktycznie, dokopałem się na stronie wavina, zalecają próbę ciśnieniem 15bar, przez 60 minut. A kurcze,m byłem przekonany, że ma to być 1,5-2x ciśnienie robocze.

A z nyplami - o co chodzi?

J.

----------


## Zbigniew100

> ...ciekawe czemu net robi wszystko na przekór


"samiec dominujący ALFA"  :wink:  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> To masz problem
> raz  układ nie koniecznie może byś szczelny (temperatura)
> a dwa 8 bar to trochę mało na przetestowanie wody powinno być ok 1,6 MPa, wodomiary testuje się ciśnieniem 3,2MPa.
> Kupić inny manometr ze skala do 20bara-bara i pompować


..bo ja wiem czy problem...
czynnik pompowany chyba nie ma specjalnie znaczenia... woda czy powietrze... instalacja ma byc szczelna i tyle...
ciśnienie testowe 6 bar.... według mnie wystarczy, bo jakie jest cisnienie robocze takich instalacji? połowa?

byłem rano sprawdzić manometry... żaden nie drgnął! ciśnienie zadane jest utrzymywane i o to chodzi.

----------


## kalio

> A z nyplami - o co chodzi?
> 
> J.


jak jest jakaś wada instlalacji (miktopekniecie) to moze strzelić w kochonez przypadkiem

----------


## Jarek.P

> jak jest jakaś wada instlalacji (miktopekniecie) to moze strzelić w kochonez przypadkiem


Eee, to w takiej sytuacji może strzelić cokolwiek, nie tylko nypel  :smile: 
Co do prób wreszcie - najwyraźniej strona vawina żyje własnym życiem, bo w pracy z kolei dokopałem się do ściągniętej rok temu instrukcji w PDFie, która opisuje próbę wielogodzinną ciśnieniem do 8 barów. Tak mi się wydawało właśnie, że gdzieś to wyczytałem...

Mniejsza, 15 bar przez godzinę, 8 bar przez dobę - tak czy tak szczelność się stwierdzi bez problemu, a że obecnie moja instalacja jest pod roboczym ciśnieniem wody (4 bary u mnie na zimnej i 2,5 bara na ciepłej i tak,  mam zamiar to wyrównać) od niemal roku i przecieków brak, to swoją odhaczam jako sprawdzoną w 100%

A co do korków do prób ciśnieniowych - tak samo, jak Netbet kupiłem zwykłe żeliwne (tylko, że ja kupiłem ocynki), wychodząc z prostego założenia - te plasticzane są w zasadzie jednorazowe, sprawdzić i wywalić. A te żeliwne w nieużywanych punktach mogę zostawić choćby i na wieki. Druga rzecz to fakt, że ja jestem wielbicielem pakuł i pasty uszczelniającej, dużo bardziej to do mnie przemawia niż plastikowy koreczek z gumową uszczelką.
Poza tym... czytałem w jakimś dzienniku budowy o tym, jaką jazdę miał ktoś z tymi plastikowymi zatyczkami przy próbach ciśnieniowych: ot, wypisz wymaluj, jak Netbet z tymi swoimi korkami (nawiasem mówiąc aż mi się nie chce wierzyć w taką serię pękniętych korków, może po prostu pakuł za mało nakręcałeś?), tylko kurew mniej w powietrzu latało.

 J.

----------


## Martinezio

Też jestem zwolennikiem tych żeliwnych/stalowych korków. Jest tylko jeden ból z nimi - trzeba mieć do nich kwadratowy klucz, bo te wszystkie nastawne francuzy i inne tego typu potrafią się rozregulować i korek momentalnie ma wyrobioną główkę  :Evil:  A potem to już rżnąć go trzeba, bo prawie niczym nie wykręcisz dobrze zastałego korka... A jak jeszcze nie daj Bóg schowa się odrobinę głębiej w glazurze, to bez wyrywania płytki się nie obędzie  :sad:

----------


## netbet

> Poza tym... czytałem w jakimś dzienniku budowy o tym, jaką jazdę miał ktoś z tymi plastikowymi zatyczkami przy próbach ciśnieniowych: ot, wypisz wymaluj, jak Netbet z tymi swoimi korkami (nawiasem mówiąc aż mi się nie chce wierzyć w taką serię pękniętych korków, może po prostu pakuł za mało nakręcałeś?), tylko kurew mniej w powietrzu latało.
> 
>  J.



Jarek - uwierz.

1.korki mają mikro dziury przy kwadratowej główce... wszystkie! ...i tamtędy mi [email protected]#$ cisnienie
2.dobrze nakręciłem pakuły... teflonowi jakoś nie wierzę...

----------


## Martinezio

Zdarza się, zwłaszcza w marketach, gdzie 99% produktów jest robiona w ChRL, lub na "specjalne" zamówienie marketu (np. Wyprodukowano dla ... przez ... ). Z reguły takie "specjalne" zamówienia dotyczą głównie ograniczenia kosztów produkcji, czyli na gorszym materiale, mniejszą uwagę przykłada się do jakości wykonania, a większą na ilość, itd. Najlepsze jest jeszcze to, że potem markety dodatkowo podkreślają te produkty jako "pod stałą kontrolą jakości"... Tylko, że żaden nie podaje czego dotyczy ta kontrola  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

> trzeba mieć do nich kwadratowy klucz, bo te wszystkie nastawne francuzy i inne tego typu potrafią się rozregulować i korek momentalnie ma wyrobioną główkę  A potem to już rżnąć go trzeba, bo prawie niczym nie wykręcisz dobrze zastałego korka... A jak jeszcze nie daj Bóg schowa się odrobinę głębiej w glazurze, to bez wyrywania płytki się nie obędzie


Francuzy (czy też raczej "szwedy", bo francuz to taki podobny do młotka, z kręconą rączką) faktycznie potrafią się luzować, zwłaszcza tanie badziewia, ale żabą do rur odkręcisz wszystko. Tez najlepiej taką odrobinkę lepszą, z półki wyżej niż ta z narzędziami po kilka PLN. Moje korki co i rusz skądś wykręcam, gdzieś wkręcam i żaden się nie wyrobił jeszcze.

J.

----------


## Martinezio

No tak, żaba jest da best  :wink:  Tylko trzeba móc chwycić dobrze za korasa... A jak jest na równi z glazurą, to ni chu chu ni dy rydy ;/ Już dwa takie korasy u siebie próbowałem wykręcać i skończyło się na odkuciu płytki  :sad:  żeby żabusią chłycić.

----------


## kalio

zaleta pakul taka ze mozna wyregulować śrubunki teflon jest jednorazowy i jedno dokręcalny. 
Ja nie martwie się o wytrzymałość stalowych nypli - to dziwne że netowi ciekną przy główce, a końcówek z pcv które przy wkręcaniu stalowych nypli mogą pęknąć, można zerwać gwint, może dojść do rozluźnienia i potem strzela niczym korek od szampana tylko inna siła. 

Stawiam duża flachę że jak by taki nypel wystartował z 8 bara to by Netowi dziurę zrobił w jego kozłowickich pustakach

----------


## Martinezio

Pakuły mają jeszcze jedną zaletę, o której mało kto wspomina  :wink:  To materiał naturalny i chłonie wodę, a jak nachłonie to puchnie, przez co jeszcze bardziej uszczelnia  :smile: 
Natury nie da się oszukać, jak to stwierdził Maxio  :smile:  Teflon na patelnię dobry :>

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiesz... kusi mnie mniej więcej od roku, żeby zgrzać parę kawałków rurki, ze dwa kolanka, z jednego końca zaślepić, z drugiego dogrzać kolanko z gwintem, podłączyć moją pompke do testów ciśnieniowych (pompuje do 40 barów) i przetestować, po pierwsze ile PP wytrzyma, po drugie - co pierwsze puści. I podsuwasz właśnie znakomite "po trzecie" - jak daleko poleci.
Jedyne, co mnie powstrzymuje, to zamontowane już okna. Ale jeszcze pomyślę, może jakaś prowizoryczna osłona...  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## takt3

NETBet grtuluję i chylę czoła oby tak dalej

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Wiesz... kusi mnie mniej więcej od roku, żeby zgrzać parę kawałków rurki, ze dwa kolanka, z jednego końca zaślepić, z drugiego dogrzać kolanko z gwintem, podłączyć moją pompke do testów ciśnieniowych (pompuje do 40 barów) i przetestować, po pierwsze ile PP wytrzyma, po drugie - co pierwsze puści. I podsuwasz właśnie znakomite "po trzecie" - jak daleko poleci.
> Jedyne, co mnie powstrzymuje, to zamontowane już okna. Ale jeszcze pomyślę, może jakaś prowizoryczna osłona... 
> 
> J.


Normalnie wariaty  :smile:  Od dzisiaj zaczynam czytac komenty, nie dziennik  :cool: 

NetBet normalnie stracisz przez nich polularnosc - moze jakis skandal??

----------


## netbet

..tez już to czytałem  :Lol: ... normalnie ciągnie wilka do lasu..

----------


## Jarek.P

> już to na tym forum było, rurka puściła przy 100Barach


...yyy... acha... znaczy, ze swoją 40-barową pompką mogę sobie skoczyć...  :sad: 
Nic, może choć coś takiego:

http://www.spryciarze.pl/zobacz/jak-...iete-na-pompke

J.

----------


## kalio

Jak chodzi o testy ciśnieniowe to rurki PP maja normalną prace 16 bara cisnienie próby 32 cisnienie rozrywajace ok 72 - nie powinno być niższe 

Jak by co mam sprzezarke ktora bije na 270  :smile:  i da rade co nieco wysadzić 

a dla zabawy zacznij od 

 jeden z lepszych filmów

ps. 

można tak testować kanalize

Czym wierciliście otwory w dziurawce pod puchy ??

----------


## Jarek.P

No, chyba nikt normalny nie testuje instalacji wodnej z PP ciśnieniem 32 bary...

Co do filmiku -będę malkontencił, ale  szczerze mówiąc nic mi się w nim nie podoba. Począwszy od sposobu filmowania, poprzez tych trzech durni, ich próby robienia wszystkiego, żeby sobie zrobić krzywdę, a skończywszy na tym, jak fajny w sumie pomysł na postrzelanie czymś można schrzanić beznadziejnym wykonaniem.

A otwory w dziurawce - normalną otwornicą SDS marki "Condor" z Castoramy. Jest gdzieś w moim dzienniku pokazana.

J.

----------


## kalio

> No, chyba nikt normalny nie testuje instalacji wodnej z PP ciśnieniem 32 bary...
> J.


ok 32 bary to jest cisnienei proby w fabryce 




> A otwory w dziurawce - normalną otwornicą SDS marki "Condor" z Castoramy. Jest gdzieś w moim dzienniku pokazana.
> J.



Czhodziło mi oto czy z zabkami czy z posypką diamentową

----------


## Jarek.P

Z ząbkami używałem, było ok. Na cały, niemały dom zużyłem całą jedną otwornicę, dokończyłem drugą już bez szkody dla niej. Te z diamentowa posypką ktoś mi kiedyś bardzo chwalił, ale duuużo droższe są.

J.

----------


## compi

Te drugie służą do wierceń bardziej estetycznych, gdy krawędzie otworu mogą być w przyszłości widoczne lub gdy wiercimy w okładzinach ceramicznych bez udaru. Wiercenie dziurawki lub szczelinówki zębami i sprzętam z dużym momentem ma tą nieprzyjemną cechę, że stawy i ścięgna w łapkach mogą ucierpieć gdy się coś zaklinuje. Ale to nie jest wątek dla mientkich inwestorów, więc to pomijamy.

----------


## .seban.

Kolego z grupy łódzkiej  :welcome: 
Witam po raz pierwszy w Twych progach  :wink:  
Obserwuję, obserwuję poczynania Twe w dzienniku i podziwiam poczynania  :cool: 

A zapodałbyś kontakt do dostawcy tego dowiezionego z trudem piasku płukanego i ekipy od kreciora? Czy to tajemnica wielka jest?  :big tongue:

----------


## majki

Gratulacje wylewek  :smile: 
Moim skromnym zdaniem, zaraszałbym je teraz przez jakiś tydzień codziennie ... Nie wiem co Tobie doradzali, ale u mnie przykrywanie folią poradzane nie zdało egzaminu. Wylewki "spaliły" się częściowo, czyli za szybko wyschnęły ...

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## MusiSieUdac

No i masz, przepowiedzialam skandal. U NetKreta byla ekipa.. :wink:

----------


## compi

Net, gratki! Ładne lodowisko. Od wczoraj moje foty wyglądają bardzo podobnie. Łeb w łeb.

----------


## kalio

Kurcze a takie ładne rurki miał kolega, tak to popsuć 

Ciekawe czy jeszcze tynkoli wpuści czy kozą poszczuje ??

----------


## netbet

> Ciekawe czy jeszcze tynkoli wpuści czy kozą poszczuje ??


...no daj spokój... nie po to kombinuje "teoretycznie" z KG od jakiegoś czasu aby sobie tą przyjemność odebrać   :Smile:

----------


## netbet

> Gratulacje wylewek 
> Moim skromnym zdaniem, zaraszałbym je teraz przez jakiś tydzień codziennie 
> pozdrawiam, majki


gdy temperatura przekroczy +25 stopni pewnie zacznę kombinować z podlewaniem....
póki co... jest koło zera.... i paluchem nie kiwnę w stronę podlewania... leniuchuje i bronki spijam... i ... wiesz...mamy jutro z Matką Dyrettorką wolne... przerwa technologiczna... więc może....

----------


## netbet

> No i masz, przepowiedzialam skandal. U NetKreta byla ekipa..


jam jest 'bet... NETbet :big grin: 

ale dziś fakt - NET'kret

----------


## netbet

> Kolego z grupy łódzkiej 
> Witam po raz pierwszy w Twych progach  
> Obserwuję, obserwuję poczynania Twe w dzienniku i podziwiam poczynania 
> 
> A zapodałbyś kontakt do dostawcy tego dowiezionego z trudem piasku płukanego i ekipy od kreciora? Czy to tajemnica wielka jest?


daj mi chwile sie ogarnąć.. zaraz zapodam na grupie... tak na_ "obiat"_

----------


## majki

> gdy temperatura przekroczy +25 stopni pewnie zacznę kombinować z podlewaniem....
> póki co... jest koło zera.... i paluchem nie kiwnę w stronę podlewania... leniuchuje i bronki spijam... i ... wiesz...mamy jutro z Matką Dyrettorką wolne... przerwa technologiczna... więc może....


No, u mnie było też w końcu października, początek listopada, temperatura koło +5 i tak sie stało ...
Twoja wola  :wiggle: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## TINEK

Cześć
No właśnie Majki, jak to jest z tym podlewaniem (jastrychu oczywiście), u mnie wylewki robione 10 dni temu, na pytanie czy podlewać, główny Kret powiedział, że przy takich pogodach (i temperaturach) nie ma sensu, ja oczywiście przejęty bardzo po 2 dniach polałem, powiem szczerze, że wody nie "piły" przez długi czas woda stała na wylewkach, nie było tego "letniego" efektu momentalnego "picia wody" przez beton

pozdrawiam

----------


## arturromarr

> ... może nie jest to jakoś specjalnie skomplikowane, ale samemu.... pewnie wykonalne, ale powiem jak nie ja - po co? ..


Już ci odpowiadam:
Żeby np. potem dolewać w rogu salonu samopoziomującej , a w kuchni skuwać tam gdzie ponad płytki wyszło ( czyli jak u nas)  :smile:

----------


## .seban.

> daj mi chwile sie ogarnąć.. zaraz zapodam na grupie... tak na_ "obiat"_


No to z _"bulem"_ i w _"nadzieji"_ czekam  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> No to z _"bulem"_ i w _"nadzieji"_ czekam


poszło na łódzką tablicę.

----------


## .seban.

> poszło na łódzką tablicę.


thx..

----------


## majki

> Cześć
> No właśnie Majki, jak to jest z tym podlewaniem (jastrychu oczywiście), u mnie wylewki robione 10 dni temu, na pytanie czy podlewać, główny Kret powiedział, że przy takich pogodach (i temperaturach) nie ma sensu, ja oczywiście przejęty bardzo po 2 dniach polałem, powiem szczerze, że wody nie "piły" przez długi czas woda stała na wylewkach, nie było tego "letniego" efektu momentalnego "picia wody" przez beton
> 
> pozdrawiam


 
Było tak : wpadła ekipa, opitoliła cały dom w dwa dni i poszła. Cement używali ten 46-cośtam, już nie pamiętam, ten lepszy generalnie, czyli mocniejszy ... czyli jesli się nie mylę ( co dowiedziałem się później ) szybciej osiąga wytrzymałość.
Kazali przykryś na 2 tygodnie folia malarską i już.
Przykryłem, beton sie pod folią "pocił" - myślę, ok  :wink:  Znaczy ma wilgotno i już. Było jakoś tak listopad, koło +5, w chałupie taka sama temperatura, więc myślę znów - chłodno - znaczy nic nie robię. Jest betonik pod folią i czekam ...
Minęło sporo czasu - przyszedł parkieciarz. Robią próby wytrzymałości betoniku. I co ? Tak troche słabo ...
Wylewki tzw. spalone, czyli pierwsza warstwa 2-3 cm bardzo twarda, ale pod nią miejscami SYPKI beton ...
No i właśnie sie dowiedziałem, ze to NORMA, bo gdzie by nie robili to tak ludzie mają ... Że wszędzie ekipy każą nie lać wodą tylko przykryć i już ... I tak wychodzi. 
Nie znaczy to, ze podłoga mi pęka  :wink: , tylko nie jest tak idelanie jak powinno być.
Więc teraz bym lał wodą, moze nie z węża, ale zraszał te 2 tygodnie.
Na logikę : jak mamy chudziaka, czy strop to też podlewamy wodą, a tam jest beton o niebo bardziej mokry od tego suchego z kreta ... No to skąd ten z kreta ma mieć wilgoć do prawidłowego związania ... ?
Może się mylę ale to moje zdanie  :wiggle: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## b2211

Netbet jak miło widzieć że "uzupełniłeś" brakujące zdjęcia tak jak zresztą obiecałeś wiernym czytelnikom.

----------


## TINEK

> Było tak : wpadła ekipa, opitoliła cały dom w dwa dni i poszła. Cement używali ten 46-cośtam, już nie pamiętam, ten lepszy generalnie, czyli mocniejszy ... czyli jesli się nie mylę ( co dowiedziałem się później ) szybciej osiąga wytrzymałość.
> Kazali przykryś na 2 tygodnie folia malarską i już.
> Przykryłem, beton sie pod folią "pocił" - myślę, ok  Znaczy ma wilgotno i już. Było jakoś tak listopad, koło +5, w chałupie taka sama temperatura, więc myślę znów - chłodno - znaczy nic nie robię. Jest betonik pod folią i czekam ...
> Minęło sporo czasu - przyszedł parkieciarz. Robią próby wytrzymałości betoniku. I co ? Tak troche słabo ...
> Wylewki tzw. spalone, czyli pierwsza warstwa 2-3 cm bardzo twarda, ale pod nią miejscami SYPKI beton ...
> No i właśnie sie dowiedziałem, ze to NORMA, bo gdzie by nie robili to tak ludzie mają ... Że wszędzie ekipy każą nie lać wodą tylko przykryć i już ... I tak wychodzi. 
> Nie znaczy to, ze podłoga mi pęka , tylko nie jest tak idelanie jak powinno być.
> Więc teraz bym lał wodą, moze nie z węża, ale zraszał te 2 tygodnie.
> Na logikę : jak mamy chudziaka, czy strop to też podlewamy wodą, a tam jest beton o niebo bardziej mokry od tego suchego z kreta ... No to skąd ten z kreta ma mieć wilgoć do prawidłowego związania ... ?
> ...


Trudno się nie zgodzić z Twoim tokiem rozumowania, chyba jutro z konewką polatam, tylko czy jeszcze ma sens, w środę będzie 2 tyg od "wylewania"

pzdr

----------


## netbet

> Netbet jak miło widzieć że "uzupełniłeś" brakujące zdjęcia tak jak zresztą obiecałeś wiernym czytelnikom.


.... za co moge jedynie przeprosić iz z obietnicy do tej pory sie nie wywiązałem, ale jak widzisz... raczej czasu wolnego to u nas za duzo nie ma....

----------


## klaudiuszozo

netbet, sam będziesz klecił pokrycie dachowe czy bierzesz ekipę? Czy na razie zostaje jak jest?

----------


## netbet

> netbet, sam będziesz klecił pokrycie dachowe czy bierzesz ekipę? Czy na razie zostaje jak jest?


... jeszcze nie wiem... na razie zostaje tak jak jest- nie cieknie wiec spox - może jeszcze chwile poczekać.

----------


## Amelia 2

U mnie wylewki były robione 9 grudnia 2009, temp. zewnętrzna niewiele na plusie a kazali polewać, to polewałam chyba z tydzień codziennie......

----------


## netbet

..cholera, to może podjechać na chatę i podlać... juz sam nie wiem...

----------


## Jarek.P

Ja nie podlewałem. Znaczy było podlane na samym starcie i potem jeszcze raz po tygodniu, siedziałem wtedy w delegacji o ile pamiętam i po prostu nie było żadnych możliwości podlewania, poza tym było wtedy dość deszczowo i wilgoci w powietrzu dużo było. I moje wylewki są ok. Co prawda nie były mierzone żadnymi magicznymi przyrządami do sprawdzania wytrzymałości, ale nie sypią się, nie trzaskają (poza dylatacjami i dwoma miejscami, które pękły nadprogramowo, ale to powiedzmy, że z innych powodów), przyklejone już w jednym pomieszczeniu płytki też trzymają się jak złoto, mimo dość intensywnej eksploatacji.

J.

----------


## BasH

> ..cholera, to może podjechać na chatę i podlać... juz sam nie wiem...


Nie marudź i jedź podlać. Wilgoć nie zaszkodzi. A mnie czeka to co netbety lubią najbardziej, czyli wycieczka prawie na kalenicę - poderwało mi lekko płat papy :/

----------


## netbet

..byłem dzis nawet na chacie i próbowałem podlewać. bardzo słabo wylewka wciąga wodę....ale łazic po niej juz mozna. .... czyli - czas zacząć działania z podnośnikiem i płytami. :cool:

----------


## BasH

A piętro też wylewałeś ?? Jakoś przegapiłem czy zostawiasz na powprowadzeniu robiąc jak najszybciej dół czy jak?

----------


## netbet

..wylałem sam dół.... piętro " na zaś" ... gonie z dołem do przeprowadzki  :roll eyes:  .. mistrny plan zakłada plan 4 miesiące... w piątek wchodzę z płytami... jutro spawam podnośnik... spawam sam. :Smile:

----------


## BasH

> w piątek wchodzę z płytami... jutro spawam podnośnik... spawam sam.


 Z płytami uwaga na wilgoć  :smile:  Co do spawów to się pochwal, chociaż jakoś mnie cholera ciągnie w odwiedziny  :smile:  Kiedyś te 250 km specjalnie przejadę w odwiedziny, tyle że pewnie będę musiał zabrać materacyk do cedryka, bo bez płynów się nie skończy  :smile:

----------


## majki

> ...spawam sam.


A tak spytam, bo sie kompletnie nie znam, więc sorki za laickie pytanie  :wink:  W "kwasówce" też dasz radę pospawać ?
Takie nap. profile kwadratowe, czy prostokątne ?

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## kalio

> Z płytami uwaga na wilgoć  Co do spawów to się pochwal, chociaż jakoś mnie cholera ciągnie w odwiedziny  Kiedyś te 250 km specjalnie przejadę w odwiedziny, tyle że pewnie będę musiał zabrać materacyk do cedryka, bo bez płynów się nie skończy


Zapraszam po drodze do miasta padro directore to bujniemy sie razem


Ciekawe kiedy matka directorka podchwyci interes i zacznie pielgrzymki organizowac dla pomoza to zawsze blizej niz czesto-chowa

----------


## kalio

> A tak spytam, bo sie kompletnie nie znam, więc sorki za laickie pytanie  W "kwasówce" też dasz radę pospawać ?
> Takie nap. profile kwadratowe, czy prostokątne ?
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


Trza dobry inwerter i kalble od tiga lub tiga a no i gazu trza argonu lub hela - lepsza hela bom  mozna dieciokom pilke dmuchnac i ja KD* pogadac

*nie nie kamil Dkurczok

----------


## BasH

> Trza dobry inwerter i kalble od tiga lub tiga a no i gazu trza argonu lub hela - lepsza hela bom  mozna dieciokom pilke dmuchnac i ja KD* pogadac*nie nie kamil Dkurczok


Ja pierdzielę - albo bronki przeze mnie przemawiają (nie mylić z bUlem) albo kalio pojechał branżowo  :smile:  Mam inwerterka, ale ponad spawanie zwykłych węgli się nie wybijam. Kwasówki nie tykam. A ocynkiem raz po nozdrzach dostałem i dziękuję.

----------


## majki

> Trza dobry inwerter i kalble od tiga lub tiga a no i gazu trza argonu lub hela - lepsza hela bom mozna dieciokom pilke dmuchnac i ja KD* pogadac
> 
> *nie nie kamil Dkurczok


Słuchaj, ja Cię szanuję  :smile: 
Pytam, bo mam pomysła i sam tego nie zrobię  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## kalio

> Pytam, bo mam pomysła i sam tego nie zrobię 
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


a co helam chcesz pile do kosza napompować ??? a moze lopony w furaku - nie polecam bo szybko na kapciach mozesz jechac




> J A ocynkiem raz po nozdrzach dostałem i dziękuję.


bo to trza dziada kontowka naprzod potraktowac, a jak zmieknie i odpuści to prundem.
bez czyszczenia to na sylwestra tak mozna 

dobry znaczy chinska dedra z ciasnosramy

----------


## netbet

> A tak spytam, bo sie kompletnie nie znam, więc sorki za laickie pytanie  W "kwasówce" też dasz radę pospawać ?
> Takie nap. profile kwadratowe, czy prostokątne ?
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


kwasiaka się nie tykam... sprzętu brak do niego, ale..

mogę podesłać namiar na gościa który robi w kwasówce... i nawet niedaleko od Ciebie... :cool:

----------


## netbet

[QUOTE=BasH;4643728Kiedyś te 250 km specjalnie przejadę w odwiedziny, tyle że pewnie będę musiał zabrać materacyk do cedryka, bo bez płynów się nie skończy  :smile: [/QUOTE]

już tu raz był taki pomysł na spęd samorobów do Cedryka.... :wink: 

250 km machniesz w dwie godziny :wink:

----------


## BasH

> 250 km machniesz w dwie godziny


Nie mam Lancerki : )))

----------


## netbet

> Nie mam Lancerki : )))


..to będziesz sie telepał ze 4 godziny  :sleep:  :sleep:  :sleep:  :big tongue:

----------


## Martinezio

Spoko, da radę szybciej  :smile:  Przydusić można w każdym sprzęcie, nawet w maluchu  :wink:  Za szybę tylko włożyć białą kartkę z napisem "Jadę do Netbet-a" i żaden radar nie straszny  :smile:  Nawet, jak jakimś cudem od kartki się nie sfajczy mu elektronika, to oglądający zdjęcie szybko je spalą i wykreślą ślady z ewidencji :>

----------


## majki

> kwasiaka się nie tykam... sprzętu brak do niego, ale..
> 
> mogę podesłać namiar na gościa który robi w kwasówce... i nawet niedaleko od Ciebie...


To dawaj  :smile: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## netbet

poleciało.

----------


## .seban.

Haj.

Skoro 100 pytań do  :smile: 
Przypominam się w sprawie kontaktu do piasku płukanego. Jak możesz to podeślij pw. Wdzięcznym będę.

Pozdr,
seban

----------


## netbet

..chyba ten..609 45 85 85 ...juz sie pogubiłem w kom :ohmy:

----------


## .seban.

dzięki bardzo...
zadryndam, popytam...

----------


## tomraider

> Trza dobry inwerter i kalble od tiga lub tiga a no i gazu trza argonu lub hela - lepsza hela bom  mozna dieciokom pilke dmuchnac i ja KD* pogadac
> 
> *nie nie kamil Dkurczok


Witam.
Stale nierdzewne i kwasoodporne  do zastosowań amatorskich można jak najbardziej spawać elektrodą, migomatem lub tigiem czy palnikiem gazowym  POD WARUNKIEM ŻE NIE OCZEKUJEMY NIERDZEWNOŚCI LUB KWASOODPORNOŚCI OD SAMEJ SPOINY . Jeżeli spawany miałby być  regipsotrzymacz to chyba nam  na tym nie zależy. Sposób wytworzenia napięcia i prądu do spawania ( transformator, inwerter) czy temperatury do spawania( butla z gazem)  JEST  BEZ ZNACZENIA   ,ważny jest przedmiot i cel spawania oraz  najważniejsza jest zasada : im mniej koniecznego spawu i ciepła tym lepiej bo spawany przedmiot będzie mniej zniszczony ( powyginany) ciepłem spawania . Dlatego najnowocześniejsze technologie spawania ( połączenia metali nierozłącznego) to spawanie bez spoiwa (stapianie) i bez gazów osłonowych = laserowe, wadą jest wysoki koszt urządzeń oraz konieczność stosowania manipulatorów(robotów) ze względu na wydajność bezpieczeństwo.. Gazy osłonowe chronią samą spoinę podczas spawania przed tlenem z powietrza. W praktyce przemysłowej stale nierdzewne (chromonikle) stosuje się w przemyśle chemicznym i spożywczym , spawane są  - małe cienkościenne ( do ok.2mm) elementy TIG lub CW ( zimne spawanie),  grubsze i większe konstrukcje MIG  ( mieszanki argonu, helu) .
Pozdrawiam.
PS. Sam z powodzeniem spawałem stale nierdzewne spawarką MAG  ( czyli klasycznie jak stal węglową) w osłonie gazów feromix (aktywna mieszanka CO2) i  wychodzi bez problemu, ale niezabezpieczony minią spaw oczywiście koroduje. Trzeba pamiętać że  dodatki stopowe ( chrom,nikiel) podczas spawania wydzielają węgliki więc  bez obróbki cieplnej takie spawy mogą mieć nieznacznie mniejszą wytrzymałość mechaniczną

----------


## BasH

> A mnie czeka to co netbety lubią najbardziej, czyli wycieczka prawie na kalenicę - poderwało mi lekko płat papy :/


Wiecie co? Po dzisiejszym dniu mi przeszło z samorobnym kryciem dachu...




> kiedyś myślałem że nie ...że na kalenicy to ja w życiu nie stanę  
> no przejść przelazłem.... ale stanąć na obu kulosach...budowa hartuje!!!
> ile ja juz miałem takich _"nie dam rady" "niewykonalne" "niemożliwe"_ 
> NETbet'. oj z tym dachem to przesadziłem..


Ja pitolę. Mimo że na co dzień włażę na 30m kominy, maszty, stawiałem sobie sam takie 10 metrowe kratowniczki poprzywiązywane linkami na szybko do kotew i właziłem, ale dziś miałem pampers pełny. Jak już wziąłem na dach kombiaka 8m drabinę, to szkoda byłoby nie wleźć na swój dach i niepoprzybijać papy poderwanej na brzegach przez megawichury. Sęk w tym, że właziłem na połać, a nie biłem z drabiny i latanie po 45 stopniowym dachu po nabijanych pod stopy 2x calowych deseczkach robi wrażenie. A jeszcze dziś dmuchało ponad 10m/s. Fajosko... Netbet masz mistrza za bicie samodzielne papy na kalenicy...

----------


## netbet

> Wiecie co? Po dzisiejszym dniu mi przeszło z samorobnym kryciem dachu...
> 
> 
> 
> .


mięczak... raz wlazł na dach... 
...uspokój się, weź głeboki oddech, policz do dziesięciu, otrzyj łzy, ...policz wirtualną kasą zaoszczędzoną w kieszeni.. .. i ... _"chłopaki same dachy kładą"_

----------


## BasH

> mięczak... raz wlazł na dach... ...uspokój się, weź głeboki oddech, policz do dziesięciu, otrzyj łzy, ...policz wirtualną kasą zaoszczędzoną w kieszeni.. .. i ... _"chłopaki same dachy kładą"_


Heh. Po płatwiach już latałem, wewnątrz po rusztowaniach z łbem nad kalenicą też, ale pierwszy raz wlazłem na połać 45 stopniową po deseczkach przy wietrze i po przerwie po szyciu - chyba trochę odwykłem od wysokości  :smile:  Pierwsze koty za płoty.

----------


## netbet

..nie wymawiaj sie szyciem... do wesela sie zagoi  :wink: 

... przerwy zimowe w budowie samorobnej we łbie robią reset i człek zapomina że na taki dach można spokojnie wyleźć ... mam tak samo.... jak pomyśle o kominie - rzygać się chce....

----------


## BasH

> ... przerwy zimowe w budowie samorobnej we łbie robią reset i człek zapomina że na taki dach można spokojnie wyleźć ... mam tak samo.... jak pomyśle o kominie - rzygać się chce....


Wiesz co - szukałem miejsca drobnego przecieku z innej strony dachu, właśnie niedaleko komina i jak już siedziałem na górze i spojrzałem na nieskończonego gandalfa i pomyślałem, że muszę zrobić jakiś stabilny podest, wciągnąć ostatnie segmenty dymnego, wentylacyjnych, ulać czapkę, obkleić styro, zaciągnąć i czymś obłożyć ... Ehhh... Ale reset chyba minie  :smile:

----------


## netbet

ty masz do skończenia systemowy, a mi zostało jakieś 1000 cegieł do wniesienia i wymurowania ...3 palety :sick:  + zaprawa+ ocieplenie+ siatka klej+ cześciowa rozbiórka dachu+ montaż tego co rozbiorę...a wszytko na zasranej wysokości...

moze jak słonko przyświeci zobaczę to w bardziej kolorowych barwach... :wink:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

> moze jak słonko przyświeci zobaczę to w bardziej kolorowych barwach...


Żebyś tylko nie zobaczył latających gwiazdek jakby coś poszło nie tak  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> Żebyś tylko nie zobaczył latających gwiazdek jakby coś poszło nie tak


nie kracz... bo kiedyś faktycznie [email protected]#$ z dachu i skończy sie  :wink:  _"...fascynująca przygoda budowlana pisana przez pijanicę ... "_

----------


## BasH

Forum miało 2 godzinny zwis czy tylko u mnie jakieś problemy z forum?

----------


## kalio

to dlatego ze netbet wstawil 3 slownie trzy posty zdublowane z zajec podnoszenia kg i serwery zdechly


przepraszam cztery duble

----------


## Jarek.P

Za co? Za to, że gipskartony montujesz kilka dni po zrobieniu wylewek. Spuchną Ci...

J.

----------


## netbet

> to dlatego ze netbet wstawil 3 slownie trzy posty zdublowane z zajec podnoszenia kg i serwery zdechly
> 
> 
> przepraszam cztery duble


cholera - coś nie bangalało jak nalezy...
juz się pokasowałem. :wink:  może serwery będą miały lżej....

----------


## netbet

> Za co? Za to, że gipskartony montujesz kilka dni po zrobieniu wylewek. Spuchną Ci...
> 
> J.


..eeee... nie ma aż takiej wilgotności...poza tym są tym wylewki są "intensywnie" wietrzone przez dziury na poddaszu przy murłacie.. :cool: 

no i mnie w kościach nie łamie - wiec wilgoć w normie :big tongue:

----------


## Jarek.P

> ..eeee... nie ma aż takiej wilgotności...poza tym są tym wylewki są "intensywnie" wietrzone przez dziury na poddaszu przy murłacie..
> 
> no i mnie w kościach nie łamie - wiec wilgoć w normie


Te wylewki się nazywają półsuche, ale tam w nich jest od cholery wody (ktoś gdzieś na muratorze to liczył niedawno, wyszła gigantyczna ilość wbrew pozorom), cała ta woda właśnie paruje. Może i nie masz w domu sauny, ale wilgotność jest na pewno podniesiona. Poczekaj, zajmij się czym innym, czekających robót na pewno masz od cholery i trochę.

J.

----------


## compi

Wody na 130m2 wylewki poszło jakieś 1000-1200l. Wilgotność przez pierwsze trzy-cztery dni 70%. Wczoraj spadło do 50 pomimo, że całość zrosiłem wodą przedwczoraj wieczorem. okna pouchylane. Net, poszukaj sobie na razie innej roboty na budowie. Na sufitach może się zdarzyć, że zobaczysz później miejsca mocowania wkrętów. Po prostu się zapadną. O pomarszczonym papierze nie piszę, bo na suficie tego raczej widac juz nie będzie, ale na ścianach jak najbardziej. Gratuluję podnośnika.

----------


## kalio

Net wymień kółka w swoim podnośniku bo tylko posadzkę Ci porysują, najlepsze będą takie z wózka marketowego koszt 2 zł

----------


## netbet

> Net wymień kółka w swoim podnośniku bo tylko posadzkę Ci porysują, najlepsze będą takie z wózka marketowego koszt 2 zł


spoko... spoko... te są gitesowe - nic nie rysują a ich obrotowość i hamulec super pomaga w stawieniu rusztowania. obciążenie 45kg na kółko wytrzymuje mnie, płytę i dechy...
kółka kupowałem w obi... były najtańsze z tych "do przyjęcia" ... każde inne które mi sie podobały kosztowały ponad dychę za sztukę... wiec wybór był prosty. :wink:

----------


## netbet

..podwiesiłem wczoraj tylko kawałek - z premedytacją.
chciałem zobaczyć jak to idzie.... a przy okazji zobaczę dziś jak płyta reaguje na wilgoć.

ile wody poszło wiem - 400-450 litrów... wiem że to musi gdzies wyparować...

nie spróbujesz - nie przekonasz się ... nie jest tak?

----------


## SSN774

No ładne cacko, najważniejsze że działa i nie musisz trzymać tej "krowy" na głowie albo w rękach. W takim tempie to sufity pozamykasz w 3-4 dni  :smile: 

Miałbym sprawę do Ciebie netbecie, ale to na PW wyślę  :smile:  Tylko musisz trochę PW przeczyścić  :big tongue:

----------


## netbet

:big tongue:  wyczyściłem i ....

----------


## netbet

> Net a co myślisz o zakupie nowego mitsubishi do domku
> http://allegro.pl/pompa-ciepla-mitsubishi-inverter-13kw-150m2-i1503989417.html
> koszt 14tyś, Maszyna jest


... w sumie to ja od jakiegos czasu rozglądam sie po mitsubishi...

mój typ:
http://otomoto.pl/mitsubishi-galant-...-C9107584.html  :big lol: 
jakbym miał wolne 14 kawałków to mieniłbym fure... bo cos czuję że obecny srodek transportu kończy się...  :wink:

----------


## Amelia 2

Chyba że jest w wersji kombi bo do końca budowy jeszcze duuuużo wożenia Cię czeka :ohmy:  ja na początku budowy zainwestowałam w przyczepkę o wymiarach umozliwiających przewiezienie płyt osb w razie potrzeby ale nie zawsze i nie wszystko nada się na nią, więc mój kombiak jest cały czas mocno eksploatowany......

----------


## SSN774

> ... w sumie to ja od jakiegos czasu rozglądam sie po mitsubishi...
> 
> mój typ:
> http://otomoto.pl/mitsubishi-galant-...-C9107584.html 
> jakbym miał wolne 14 kawałków to mieniłbym fure... bo cos czuję że obecny srodek transportu kończy się...


Znam takiego co ma 2.4GDI do sprzedania, ale za ile t nie wiem teraz  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Wody na 130m2 wylewki poszło jakieś 1000-1200l. Wilgotność przez pierwsze trzy-cztery dni 70%....


...byłem dziś na chacie sprawdzić jak się maja płyty... te na suficie i te które czekają na sufit....

nic się nie dzieje!! żadnych śladów wilgoci gdziekolwiek, nic nie napuchło... bez paniki... :roll eyes:  wentylacja działa! :cool:

----------


## Jarek.P

A myślisz, że to tak szybko będzie widać?

Ty zrób proste doświadczenie. Ty jedź do kiosku, kup gazetę, taką zwykłą gazetową, "Nasz Dziennik" albo "Trybunę", co tam wolisz. Pół tej gazety zabierz do domu, a drugie pół zostaw luzem na budowie, na 2-3 dni. A potem porównaj jedno z drugim, sam zobaczysz, że ta połówka, która została na budowie jest taka jakaś... zawilgła.

Możesz tez po prostu higrometr skołować, a na stronie producenta gipskartonów sprawdzić zalecaną maksymalną wilgotność wnętrza, ale to takie prymitywne...

J.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> poniżej godny środek transportu dla samorobów
> http://www.kciuk.pl/Pojazd-trojkolowy-zasilany-wkretarkami-Boscha-l61364
> 
> PS oczywiście u nas była by to jakaś wersja z wózka sklepowego za 2 zł


Ja bym sie obawiala o to tylnie kolo...za blisko siedziska :roll eyes: 



Netbet, gratki za maszynerie do plyt - opatentuj!

----------


## netbet

> Netbet, gratki za maszynerie do plyt - opatentuj!


..to jest wersja BETA i działa mniej więcej tak jak kiedyś to forum.... trwają prace nad poprawą funkcjonalności  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

obawiam sie, ze akurat porownanie do forum Ci nie wyszlo,bo z tym akurat jest odwrotnie. Bylo Alfa - zrobili Beta :smile:

----------


## SSN774

Suficik pyk, ino cieplej będzie. Doskonała robota  :smile:  a zmieścisz warszawiaka w przejściu do saloonu? bo tam trochę ciasno może być czy się mylę??

----------


## netbet

> Sa zmieścisz warszawiaka w przejściu do saloonu? bo tam trochę ciasno może być czy się mylę??


spoko! korytarz ma 1,2m  a ja mam takiego "chudego" warszawiaka - 1,03 m... dam radę..

----------


## markoos

Net ten piasek płukany skąd w końcu brałeś? 
i ile Ci krzyknęli za ten co dawałem Ci namiary? 

Co do wylewek ładnie wyglądaja... ile za wykonanie m2 wołali?

----------


## netbet

mam pytanie :
- gruntowanie ścian przed klejeniem płyt KG tak czy nie?

wiem że zwiększa przyczepność podłoża .. .. w kilku miejscach na ścianach mam jakiś biały nalot - da sie go łapskiem zetrzeć - co to ?

----------


## tomraider

> mam pytanie :
> - gruntowanie ścian przed klejeniem płyt KG tak czy nie?
> 
> wiem że zwiększa przyczepność podłoża .. .. w kilku miejscach na ścianach mam jakiś biały nalot - da sie go łapskiem zetrzeć - co to ?


WITAM.
Nalot to niegrożny wykwit węglanowy ( słony smak), pochodzi z zaprawy, który występuje zwykle  po zimie na skutek podwyższonej  wilgotności, przetrzeć porządnie szczotką drucianą, ściany dobrze zagruntować parę dni przed przed klejeniem płyt KG na placki. 
pozdro.

----------


## SSN774

Wrzucę i tu ku przestrodze Szanownego netbeta i innych...  :big grin: 





> Wczoraj byliśmy z naszym bońbelkiem w przychodni, a tu taki pikny okaz architektoniczny:
> 
> Lejdis & Gentz prezentig ju:
> 
> 
> W całej okazałości
> 
> 
> Artysta musiał być po ch..u 
> ...


Pozdro

----------


## netbet

> WITAM.
> Nalot to niegrożny wykwit węglanowy


dzięki tom... :yes:

----------


## netbet

> Wrzucę i tu ku przestrodze Szanownego netbeta i innych... 
> 
> Pozdro


.. i właśnie dla takich kffiatkuff mam podłogówkę.. :wink: 

gdzieś to ustrzelił ?? w jakiejś przychodni lekarskiej?? :big grin:

----------


## SSN774

Hehe, w Medaxie na Felińskiego 7  :big grin:

----------


## EwaG26

Sufit ze szczeliną 3,5 cm zdecydowanie lepiej wygląda. Jajcarskiego argumentowania nie podaję, bo z racji bycia kobietą jajec nie posiadam  :smile:  
P.S. Jeśli jakimś cudem wygram konkurs to proszę o @ całuska łod Net-beta  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Bombowy

Co by było ciekawiej to wrzucę fotkę sufitu z salki odsłuchowej ze sklepu RTV.
W tym wypadku ten "pionowy kawałek" ma wysokość ok. 8cm, za to szczelina ok 15cm.



Który z nich najładniejszy, to się nie wypowiadam, bo gust mam lichy. Nadmienię natomiast, iż z szerszej szczeliny można uzyskać lepsze oświetlenie sufitu.

----------


## amstrong89

tam gdzie stykaja się płyty docinane powinieneś je trochę ściąć żeby otrzymać taki rowek jak na rysunku A. Później zagruntować i reszte to już wiesz. Na forum był taki temat. Bardzo dobrze ktoś  to pokazał. Swoją drogą sporo pierdzielenia przy frezowaniu tych połączeń. Ja żałowałem że wcześniej ich nie ściołem przy cięciu płyty jak robiłem sufit w garażu.

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Proste brzegi sfazuj  zdzierakiem do regipsów ( lub bardzo grubym papierem ściernym)  na szerokość ok. 15 mm ( jak na rysunku) na podłodze przed przykręceniem do sufitu, przykręcone sfazuj nożem do tapet  ,  zagruntuj,  siatka, zaprawa gipsowa kładziona lekko wklęsła , narożniki na metalowe listwy do regipsów, przeszlifować, gładź, szlifowanie, bardzo delikatnie gruntowanie wałkiem (grunt+emulsja) , całość zagruntować wałkiem i min. dwie warstwy emulsji( sufit) wałkiem , ostatnia warstwa malowana prostopadle do ściany z większymi oknami.
Puzdro.
PS. Przy montażu płyt na ściany( na placki)  polecam dodatkowo położyć pianę z pistoletu
PS.Gruntowanie jest ważne bo skleja wszelki pył i kurz który może osłabić szczepienie-połączenie  zaprawy-kleju ze ścianą.

----------


## maluch69

Nie dawałeś profili na łączeniu płyt w tej wyższej części? Widać oryginalne frezowanie płyt bez śladów po wkrętach, więc tam nic pod spodem nie dałeś? IMO każde łączenie płyty powinno mieć wzmocnienie pod sobą.

----------


## compi

Moim zdaniem płyta powinna być kręcona dłuższym bokiem wzdłuż profila.Tak przynajmniej kiedyś broszurki zalecały. Chodzi o sposób pracy płyty g-k w stosunku do racy profila. Masz tam na płycie nawet znaczniki pokazujące środek płyty i zalecane odległości mocowania wkrętów. Idą wzdłuż płyty. Fazowanie płyty wykonasz dobrym nożem tapicerskim. Odrobina wprawy i bez profi zdzieraka się obejdziesz.

----------


## maluch69

Dobry nóż do tapet - polecam metalową Dedrą + oryginalne wkłady i można robić fazy. 
PS też mi się wydaje, że powinno się kręcić dłuższym wzdłuż u siebie zawsze płyta stykała mi się oryginalnymi fazami na profilu. Na krótszych bokach robiłem fazy i dawałem wzmocnienia z profili.

----------


## siwy lodz

sorki netbet że w twoich komentarzach

tomraider


> WITAM.
> Nalot to niegrożny wykwit węglanowy ( słony smak), pochodzi z zaprawy, który występuje zwykle po zimie na skutek podwyższonej wilgotności, przetrzeć porządnie szczotką drucianą, ściany dobrze zagruntować parę dni przed przed klejeniem płyt KG na placki. 
> pozdro.


myślisz że ja też mam problem z wykwitem węglanowym http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...5%82a-ciecz睞

zastanawiam sie co zrobić:
- zakopać utwardzić i zapomnieć.
- osuszyć, oczyścić, zamalować, zakopać utwardzić i zapomnieć.
??

----------


## tomraider

> Dobry nóż do tapet - polecam metalową Dedrą + oryginalne wkłady i można robić fazy. 
> PS też mi się wydaje, że powinno się kręcić dłuższym wzdłuż u siebie zawsze płyta stykała mi się oryginalnymi fazami na profilu. Na krótszych bokach robiłem fazy i dawałem wzmocnienia z profili.


Witam.
Dokładnie. Wszyskie stykające się połacie płyt trzeba poskręcać  profilami inaczej pękanie na łączeniach jak w banku.Trzeba dać na łączeniu dwie 30 cm poprzeczki.

----------


## netbet

http://www.rigips.pl/strony/bibliote...py_montazu.pdf 

 płyty poprzecznie względem profili nośnych... tak gada rigips , tak gada knauf...

----------


## compi

Hehe, faktycznie tak doradzają. Warto być jednym słowem na bieżąco. A ja swoje sufity tyle lat montowałem niezgodnie z montażem, a te jakoś nie miały ochoty do pękania..... Muszę koniecznie wykopać stare katalogi regipsa, jeszcze po niemiecku pisane. Na bank montaż odbywał się tam inaczej. Podkreślali jeszcze, że ładnie 120 dzieli się na trzy. Ahhh, zapomniałbym, u dojcza przecież też kładliśmy nieprawidłowo. No i na ścianach już w poziomie płyt nie montuje się podobno... Świat się zmienia. Gratki Net, fajnie sobie radzisz. Nie zapominaj o kabelkach. Trudno je potem wykopać tak spod profila jak się zagnie między płytą jak i znad konstrukcji, jak zapomnisz gdzie wystawał z sufitu.

----------


## netbet

> [IMG] IMO każde łączenie płyty powinno mieć wzmocnienie pod sobą.


..chyba nie każde, bo jak wytłumaczyć płytowanie poprzecznie do profili nośnych gdzie krawędź w fabrycznym ścięciem jest przytrzymywana co 40 cm  wkrętami...? przyjdzie tam kit... taśma ... będzie się trzymało...

..obawiałem sie o ugięcia płyt w przestrzeniach pomiędzy CDkami.... że obwisnie, ale trzyma sie i nie "faluje"

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Wczoraj wieczorem czytając dziecku bajkę postanowiłem trochę powymyślać i tak powstała Bajka o Montowaniu Płyt Regipsowych.


Zapragnął Netbet w ogrodzie domu,
Na którym nie dał zarobić nikomu
Sam go postawił, jest  wielki i śliczny 
Wysiłek włożony był heroiczny.
Na  równe  ściany i płaskie sufity 
Zachciało mu się przykręcić płyty
Więc trzyma regips Netbet niebożę
Trzyma i sapie ,przykręcić nie może.

Netbeta żonka to zuch kobita
Co dla niej taka z regipsu płyta
Więc się zawzieli ,to ręką to  nogą
Trzymają i sapią , przykręcić nie mogą.
Choć dobrze karmieni i mają krzepkę
To przydałby się ktoś na przyczepkę.

Przyleciał dzieciok, rodziców  się złapał
Poci się, stęka , aż się zasapał.
Znów się zawzieli ,stękają srogo
Pomimo  dziecka  , przykręcić nie mogą.
Choć dobrze karmieni i mają krzepkę
To przydałby się ktoś na przyczepkę.

Lecz   się  zaparli
I tak  nakręcili
Że w końcu płytę 
Trrrach  !!! przykręcili
Aż wstyd powiedzieć 
Co było dalej
Wszyscy na siebie  poupadali.
Już na podłodze ktoś puścił bąka
Ten gdzieś na strychu się smętnie błąka


Więc by oszczędzić kochaną rodzinę
Zbudował Netbet przesprytną maszynę
To nic że   wygląda jak kaczka-dziwaczka
Rasowa  z niej będzie  regipso-trzymaczka

----------


## netbet

*tomraider*

----------


## Tom Bor

*tomraider*  rzeczywiście _wymiata_ pozdrawim.ilona

----------


## Tom Bor

*Net* dzielnie walczysz z tymi płytami a tynki będziesz kładł sam czy jednak zatrudnisz 3 ekipę na budowie?

----------


## Yeti

No proszę, Netbet twoja sława coraz szersze kręgi zatacza - już wiersze o tobie piszą i dzieciom za wzór pokazują  :big lol: 

...a taśmę do połączenia ślizgowego ze ścianą przyklejałeś?

----------


## netbet

> *Net* dzielnie walczysz z tymi płytami a tynki będziesz kładł sam czy jednak zatrudnisz 3 ekipę na budowie?


tynki - znaczy w moim przypadku - płyty KG klejone do ścian...
wychodzi duzo taniej i mozna to machnąć samemu....

----------


## netbet

> ...a taśmę do połączenia ślizgowego ze ścianą przyklejałeś?


???? niby gdzie? płyty ścienne zachodzą pod sufit...i tam pewnie pójdzie akryl... cy cuś...zapytam Flash'a i będę wiedział :wink:

----------


## Martinezio

Dokładnie. Połączenie ślizgowe ma sens w przypadku łączenia płyt poddasza (które pracuje) z płytami ścianek działowych. Wówczas konieczna jest niwelacja wzajemnych naprężeń i stosuje się połączenia ślizgowe pokryte akrylem.

W przypadku sufitu podwieszanego mocowanego do żelbetu to chyba nie ma potrzeby robić ślizgu, a już zwłaszcza w przypadku styku z pustakami, a nie tynkiem  :wink: 
Ew. ślizg można wykonać w trakcie szpachlowania płyt klejonych na ścianie  :smile:

----------


## netbet

*Martinezio*!!! ..ja dopiro dziś luknąłem do Ciebie i zobaczyłem WANNE!!! ja [email protected]#$% ... wypas na resorach!

ja juz wiem dlaczego dopiero dzis do ciebie dotarłem - dziennik w blogu których - siem przyznam - nie czytam...

----------


## siwy lodz

Netbet na jakiej głębokości dałeś rurę wentylacyjną pod kominkiem??

----------


## raftrip

NetBet ale poezja na twój temat!! Wypatrywać już nam pozostaje tylko pomników na skwerach naszych mieścin!!! No no no gratulacje

----------


## BasH

Weźcie przestańcie tak słodzić NETowi, bo spocznie na laurach, przestanie być kreatywny i założy koszulkę jak w załączniku. Robić, robić.

----------


## netbet

> Netbet na jakiej głębokości dałeś rurę wentylacyjną pod kominkiem??


rura pod kominek lezy na chudziaku w warstwie styro, na niej bezpośrednio wylewka.... wiem że tam będzie mostek,ale... pogodziłem się z tym 

prawidłowo powinna być pod chudym, albo w warstwie styro z izolacja od góry pomiędzy wylewką....

jak sie okaże że podłoga nad nią jest faktycznie bardzo zimna, a kominek nie potrzebuje powietrza z rury o srednicy 100mm - jest plan awaryjny i wciśnięcie w tą 100 takiej 75 z izolacją zewnętrzną... taka rura w rurze a pomiędzy tym izolator...zawsze coś
ale to takie "gdybania"...

----------


## Martinezio

> *Martinezio*!!! ..ja dopiro dziś luknąłem do Ciebie i zobaczyłem WANNE!!! ja [email protected]#$% ... wypas na resorach!
> 
> ja juz wiem dlaczego dopiero dzis do ciebie dotarłem - dziennik w blogu których - siem przyznam - nie czytam...


 Huehue  :wink:  No dzięki za uznanie :> Lepiej późno, niż wcale  :Lol: 
Wiem, skromny jezdem  :Lol: 
Wanna jest 2-osobowa, tak nota bene  :wink: 

Co do dziennika, to próbowałem się dostosować do nowego forum, no i tak zostało - nie chce mię się już tego poprawiać/naprawiać/konwertować. Za to wnętrza są pisane tradycyjnie, z komentami w treści  :wink:

----------


## Martinezio

> rura pod kominek lezy na chudziaku w warstwie styro, na niej bezpośrednio wylewka.... wiem że tam będzie mostek,ale... pogodziłem się z tym 
> 
> prawidłowo powinna być pod chudym, albo w warstwie styro z izolacja od góry pomiędzy wylewką....
> 
> jak sie okaże że podłoga nad nią jest faktycznie bardzo zimna, a kominek nie potrzebuje powietrza z rury o srednicy 100mm - jest plan awaryjny i wciśnięcie w tą 100 takiej 75 z izolacją zewnętrzną... taka rura w rurze a pomiędzy tym izolator...zawsze coś
> ale to takie "gdybania"...


Powiem tak - ja mam kanał prostokątny w dolnej warstwie styro, nad tym jest ułożona druga warstwa styro, a i tak podłoga jest wyraźnie zimniejsza w tym miejscu. Mostek tak czy owak będzie. Tylko lokalizacja tego pod chudym zniweluje mostek.
Mi to nie wadzi, bo tam nikt nie chodzi  :wink:  a tej "zimnej" podłogi jest może 1mb o szer. max. 40 cm. No i tam nie ma rurek od podłogówki, więc ucieka tylko to, co podłoga w tym miejscu przejmie z powietrza.

----------


## sibols

Nie da rady wyslac priva, masz pelna skrzynke:/

----------


## netbet

> Nie da rady wyslac priva, masz pelna skrzynke:/


cena popularności :wink: 

juz wyczyściłem ... a szkoda mi było przesłanych zdjęć.... zwłaszcza tych w stringach... :roll eyes:  :cool:

----------


## sibols

w takim razie przepraszam ze ja tak z buciorami do Ciebie.....jak bym wiedzial tez bym stringi przywdzial;]

----------


## netbet

> ....jak bym wiedzial tez bym stringi przywdzial;]


zatkało mnie.. lepiej dawaj tego PW

----------


## BasH

> ..dość kawałów i wierszyków... czas sie brać do roboty... wykończenie okna od góry - wykombinowałem że przykleję tam płyty x2 - zniwelują różnicę wysokości nadproża do ramy okna... i może nie spadną ) i trzyma się! .... na razie... jak spadnie przez noc - lipa, jak sie utrzyma - git - problem z bani...


Jestem ciekawy jak takie lepiszcza i sama płyta zachowają ci się w sezonie zimowym jak nie będziesz miał jeszcze izolacji zewnętrznej - gdy nadproże będzie przemarzało a na styku coś się wykropli, jak po wygaszeniu pieca w kufaji będziesz rano palił na maxa, aby rozgrzać <powstań> Ciotkę <spocznij> oraz dziecioka.

----------


## siwy lodz

czyli wychodzi na to że rura napowietrzająca kominek powinna byc wkopana pod chudziak - im głebiej w piachu tym lepiej 

dzięki

----------


## BasH

Dokładnie - kominek wbrew pozorom potrafi pożerać spore ilości powietrza, więc rurą zasuwa spory strumień, a przy -20 przy czerpni ma już siłę chłodzącą. Pod chudziak.

----------


## compi

Będzie po prostu grzał. Jak zapomni to zacieki zobaczy płytach. Z tym wykraplaniem miałem sporo problemów u siebie. Wiatrak stawiałem i suszyłem, szczególnie w kotłowni, gdzie już płytki były ułożone.

----------


## BasH

Myślę w szczególności w kategoriach pierwszego sezonu grzewczego, chociaż u neta tej wilgoci aż tak wiele nie powinno być ze względu na "suche" tynki.

----------


## compi

Rurę lub kanał pod chudziak i dodatkowo w piankę. Taką kupowaną na metry.

----------


## netbet

> Jestem ciekawy jak takie lepiszcza i sama płyta zachowają ci się w sezonie zimowym jak nie będziesz miał jeszcze izolacji zewnętrznej - gdy nadproże będzie przemarzało a na styku coś się wykropli, jak po wygaszeniu pieca w kufaji będziesz rano palił na maxa, aby rozgrzać <powstań> Ciotkę <spocznij> oraz dziecioka.


tez jestem jak to będzie...
nie mam kur#$ patentu na wykończenie tego... wiec wpadłem na pomysł z klejeniem...
za mało miejsca na podwieszenie stelaż i do tego płyta ( 3 cm ) wiec płyta x2 na kleju i będzie dobrze...
ja nawet nie wiem jak sie takie miejsca wykańcza....zielony jestem...

----------


## Martinezio

Normalnie to wykańcza się tynkiem przyklejając profile narożnikowe. Generalnie ze szpaletami okien jest zajefajnie dużo zabawy i cackania. Wykończ je tak, jak teraz, czyli klejąc płytą gipsową. Tylko obowiązkowo na narożniku daj kątownik alu pod szpachlę. Będzie Pan zadowolooony  :big grin:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Normalnie to wykańcza się tynkiem przyklejając profile narożnikowe. Generalnie ze szpaletami okien jest zajefajnie dużo zabawy i cackania. Wykończ je tak, jak teraz, czyli klejąc płytą gipsową. Tylko obowiązkowo na narożniku daj kątownik alu pod szpachlę. Będzie Pan zadowolooony


A jak nie bedzie Pan zadowolony to matka dyrretorka mu da popalic, jak jej spadnie cuś przy wieszaniu firanek, zasuwaniu rolety czy podlewaniu kfiatka czy co tam jeszcze mozna robic przy oknie :roll eyes: 

Zartuje, pikne te sufity Panie Netbecie :smile:

----------


## Martinezio

Eee, co ma spaść?  :wink:  Ja mam gipsem wykończone glify przy drzwiach wejściowych (bo były montowane po tynkach wewnętrznych) i nic się nie odkleja :> Kwestia tylko, aby górę glifu podeprzeć niejako na brzegach kawałkami klejonymi do bocznych glifów - nawet, jak górny się jakimś cudem odklei, to boczne go przytrzymają i nie spadnie na łeb  :wink:  Ale to małe prawdopodobieństwo, jeśli zastosuje się dobry klej gipsowy i zapewni szczelność izolacji okien.

----------


## netbet

..sprawdziłem wczoraj to co przykleiłem... trzyma się !!
nie wiem czy mam dobry klej... bo nawet nie sprawdziłem, ale chyba nida...

----------


## Martinezio

Dobra Nida nie jest zła  :wink:  Firma z tradycjami. Klej waść, stówę oszczędź  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> Dobra Nida nie jest zła  Firma z tradycjami. Klej waść, stówę oszczędź


 ... ja to mam szatański plan zaoszczędzić nie jedną stówę, a klika... :wink:

----------


## EwaG26

Tak to jest z tym pierwszym kwietnia, zawsze coś pier#$%nie  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## BasH

> byłem dzis na budowie... - zawalił się dach... i pierdo#$%^ razem z  kominami na strop, a ten pękł!!!! ( rysa w salonie jakieś 5m i szeroka na 0,5 cm  - szlag trafił sufity)wszystkiemu winne sękate krokwie... tam puściło...NETbet


Oj tam - już widzę jakbyś pozwolił sękate wstawić i pozwolić się zawalić - pomijając fakt, że budujemy bunkry jak na wojnę, to krokwie prędzej narobią pod siebie, niż zadrą z NETbetem  :smile:  Na twój strop oprócz całęgo twojego dachu mogę swoją astrę wrzucić z rusztowaniami, przyczepą i mną z sześciopakiem a ten przezbrojony monolit ci się nawet nie zarysuje.. pozdro

----------


## siwy lodz

..........1 kwietnia  :smile:  ..............
dobre, ale w pierwszej chwili serce stanęło

----------


## kalio

A zawsze pisze aby krokwie z desek zbijać tańsze to i wytrzymalsze  :smile: 

To pewnie dlatego ze komin nie wystawał ponad dach

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

Czytanie dziennika i komentów netbeta zajęło mi ostatnie 5 miesięcy, pracowałem na etacie do godz. 17 , póżniej obiad i remont mieszkania ciotki od 18.30 do 22.00 , od 23.00 było czytanie netbetowych dokonań, czasami jednego postu po 2-3 razy po prostu ze zmęczenia zasypiałem . NETBET jesteście z Matką Dyrettorką zajefajni, pełni poczucia humoru i dowcipu. Gdybym mieszkał bliżej Was to chciałbym się z Wami spotkać, ale niestety mieszkam w Szczecinie. Kibicuję Waszej budowie codziennie, po włączeniu kompa zaczynam od Cedryka netbeta i matki Dyrettorki a później pozostałe inne tematy. Jestem Twoim fanem netbecie, zaimponowałeś mi a Twój dziennik to zbiór gotowych porad udokumentowanych zdjęciami podanymi na dodatek z taką ilością humoru, że wielu z nas nie ma go na tyle przez całe życie. Ja remont skończyłem i od kilku dni najzwyklej się nudzę, budowę zacznę w przyszłym roku i też sam z moją "Matką Dyrettorką" Myślałem ,że takie rzeczy się nie udają ale dzięki Tobie wiem ,że jest to możliwe. Dziękuję Ci za pokazanie drogi i trzymam kciuki za Twój zapał i wytrwanie. Trochę dzisiaj przesadziłeś z katastrofą na budowie, oczywiście w pierwszej chwili nie zajarzyłem i przeżyłem szok ale moja czujna małża jest. Pozdrawiam

----------


## mura

Witam, dobrze że Netbetowi wrócił humor, też się przyznam że popełniłem przeczytanie całego dziennika i wszystkich komentarzy, oczywiście nie obeszło się bez kilku (no może więcej bo ciągle Netbet smaka robi) czteropaków, pokazałem dziennik paru znajomym które mają za sobą budowy, przebudowy i remonty domów i powiem ci że są pełni podziwu co można zrobić samemu i co najważniejsze jak dobrze, dokładnie i tanio. Pozdrawiam i powodzenia.

----------


## ikusia

Tak się po prostu nie robi :Evil:  :Evil:   :big grin:  
Ja rozumiem, żeby to był jakiś niszowy dziennik, który przegląda 2 osoby na krzyż- to pisz sobie nawet, że porwali cię kosmici!
 ale wiesz ile odszkodowania możesz zapłacić wszystkim, którym ostatnim wpisem podniosłeś ciśnienie???
 Wiesz ile dziecioków przez ciebie usłyszało mruczane przekleństwo rodzica pod nosem? 
Tak się po prostu nie robi !

----------


## lpawlow

z cyklu "Buduj z NETbetem" w wersji pdf
http://hotfile.com/dl/113065973/297a...zesc1.pdf.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/113066196/6966...zesc2.pdf.html

PS
Dla tych to na budowie(i nie tylko) nie maja dostepu do neta  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> z cyklu "Buduj z NETbetem" w wersji pdf
> http://hotfile.com/dl/113065973/297a...zesc1.pdf.html
> http://hotfile.com/dl/113066196/6966...zesc2.pdf.html
> 
> PS
> Dla tych to na budowie(i nie tylko) nie maja dostepu do neta


..ja [email protected]!%$ - szok!!! szacun wielki* lpawlow*!!!!

ale: ... w tym momencie szlag trafił misterny plan wydania tego jako książki i zarabiania kasiory!!

----------


## netbet

> Tak się po prostu nie robi  
> Ja rozumiem, żeby to był jakiś niszowy dziennik, który przegląda 2 osoby na krzyż- to pisz sobie nawet, że porwali cię kosmici!
>  ale wiesz ile odszkodowania możesz zapłacić wszystkim, którym ostatnim wpisem podniosłeś ciśnienie???
>  Wiesz ile dziecioków przez ciebie usłyszało mruczane przekleństwo rodzica pod nosem? 
> Tak się po prostu nie robi !


..oj tam.. oj tam... pożartować nie można  :Smile: 

..proszę o wybaczenie i wymierzenie najmniejszej możliwej kary . w zamian obiecuję nie robić takich numerów cześciej niż raz na kwartał .. :Smile:

----------


## netbet

... a poza tym - to chyba jest dziennik niszowy- jeden z kilku jakie znam na tym forum - o samodzielnym budowaniu bez ekip, kredytów, innych duperszmitów..

jego "oglądalność" jest drugoplanowa... a ilu zachęcił co działania - to jest wartość bezcenna ... przynajmniej dla mnie

----------


## netbet

> Czytanie dziennika i komentów netbeta zajęło mi ostatnie 5 miesięcy,..... Trochę dzisiaj przesadziłeś z katastrofą na budowie, oczywiście w pierwszej chwili nie zajarzyłem i przeżyłem szok ale moja czujna małża jest. Pozdrawiam


eee.. tamm...
miałem Was czytaczy zostawić bez sensacji na 1 kwietnia.... toż to nie po bożemu.. :Smile:

----------


## netbet

> ..........1 kwietnia  ..............
> dobre, ale w pierwszej chwili serce stanęło


 *siwy*... żyjesz? martwię si eo twe serce....

----------


## BasH

NET: Jak będziesz miał chwilę to wrzuć z projektu mapkę zagospodarowania działki i rzut parteru z przeznaczeniem pomieszczeń dla przypomnienia.

----------


## ikusia

"... a poza tym - to chyba jest dziennik niszowy- jeden z kilku jakie znam na tym forum - o samodzielnym budowaniu bez ekip, kredytów, innych duperszmitów.."

a to już jest insza inszość 
i proszę mnie tu za słówka nie łapać
i nie odwracać kota ogonem :Evil:   :big tongue: 

chociaż z drugiej strony przez twój przekręt przynajmniej paru podczytywaczy się ujawniło

----------


## lpawlow

kolejne części z cyklu "Buduj z NETbetem"

http://hotfile.com/dl/113128278/9f81...zesc3.pdf.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/113128467/94e8...zesc4.pdf.html

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> ... a poza tym - to chyba jest dziennik niszowy- jeden z kilku jakie znam na tym forum - o samodzielnym budowaniu bez ekip, kredytów, innych duperszmitów..
> 
> jego "oglądalność" jest drugoplanowa... a ilu zachęcił co działania - to jest wartość bezcenna ... przynajmniej dla mnie


NO i co racja to racja, nas zachecil! Dzieki

Swoja droga czy musisz tak pilnowac tych milimetrow, potem naczytam sie u Ciebie i laze za bratem lub miskiem i mierze po nich, i gadam ze ma byc  rowno i trza poprawic. To w piatek jak juz poziomowalismy szalunki po raz setny misiek mial ochote ta miarke mi w dupe wsadzic po 4 godzinach poprawiania.

----------


## netbet

> NO i co racja to racja, nas zachecil! Dzieki
> 
> Swoja droga czy musisz tak pilnowac tych milimetrow, potem naczytam sie u Ciebie i laze za bratem lub miskiem i mierze po nich, i gadam ze ma byc  rowno i trza poprawic. To w piatek jak juz poziomowalismy szalunki po raz setny misiek mial ochote ta miarke mi w dupe wsadzic po 4 godzinach poprawiania.


... poryczałem się... :Lol: 

trza było nie czytać tak dokładnie wszystkiego co u nas się dzieje z wymiarami... :big tongue:

----------


## netbet

> patrze w dziennik a tam sciany i stropy jasnieja  brawo.


wiesz czyja to zasługa... :cool:  dzieki Flashu...

ja to jeszcze mam kilka pytań do Ciebie...i bynajmniej nie o pogodzie  :wink:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Wkrętarka z Castoramy - Dedra  :big tongue:  U mnie wytrzymała dwa tygodnie, po prostu bakteria padła a na gwarancji nie wymieniają tegoż elementu. Zakupiłem Skilla za 230zł. Jest fenomenalny  :smile:

----------


## verterix

Widząc te Twoje karton gipsy już mnie przeszła ochot ana robienie tradycyjnych tynków :smile:  Płyty KG nic więcej.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> ... poryczałem się...


Chlopaki nie placza :smile:  Jak tak szybko bedziesz opierdzielal te sciany i sufity to zarypiesz Warszawiaka, zgrzeje sie chlopak, ale 8.3 zeta jest bardzo kuszace oj baaardzo :smile:

----------


## BasH

> Zakupiłem Skilla za 230zł. Jest fenomenalny


Generalnie skilowskie sprzęty są przyzwoicie tanie i długo wytrzymują. Mam kątówki i małą wiertarkę liniową (bez prostopadłego uchwytu) i dają radę, poręczne i lekkie. A nie mają u mnie lekko.

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Skill to tani Bosch  :smile:

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

Miałem kiedyś wiertarkę Skilla kupioną w Realu w Hannoverze w 1994r w domu służyła mi kilka lat ,dobra była ale pożyczyłem koledze który okazało się, że chodził na fuchy i wiercił w wielkiej płycie i bidulka padła po 2 m-cach

----------


## netbet

> ja mam kilka drastycznych zdjęć z cyklu karton gipsy po 15 latach, wszędzie pękają i się rysują, jak chcesz obejżeć to daj znać


..nie przesadzaj... wszytko można spierd#@$% 

a jak są wykańczane kanadyjczyki? nie płytą? ... a tam przecież tylko drewniany szkielecik - i jak na moje laickie oko jest mniej stabilny od ściany murowanej...

jak trzaśnie ściana i się zarysuje - to chyba nie ma znaczenia typ okładziny - płyta czy tynk - rysa się przeniesie..

----------


## netbet

> Skill to tani Bosch


... no jedną wkrętarkę bosch'a zatłukłem w rok. ta dedra trzyma się już trzy lata... i pewnie przetrzyma budowę... nic na jej śmierć nie wskazuje...

----------


## verterix

> ..nie przesadzaj... wszytko można spierd#@$% 
> 
> a jak są wykańczane kanadyjczyki? nie płytą? ... a tam przecież tylko drewniany szkielecik - i jak na moje laickie oko jest mniej stabilny od ściany murowanej...
> 
> jak trzaśnie ściana i się zarysuje - to chyba nie ma znaczenia typ okładziny - płyta czy tynk - rysa się przeniesie..



mój znajomy ma dom w szkielecie i nic mu jeszcze nie pękło. a widziałem domy które osiadają i tynki tradycyjne pękają. co do narzędzi narazie używam wkrętarki i szlifierki einhell ( nie do zajechania)  :smile:

----------


## kalio

samo kladzony tynk c-w jest na pewno tanszy ale plyty kg kladzie sie szybciej, a NetBetowi zalezy na czasie

----------


## netbet

> samo kladzony tynk c-w jest na pewno tanszy ale plyty kg kladzie sie szybciej, a NetBetowi zalezy na czasie


pewnie jest tańszy, ale wiedzy i umiejętności u mnie niet. ...a z płytami idzie git... i tanio!

podobno się kominów nie okleja płytami, ale chyba spróbuję :cool:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

A ja Ci powiem żebyś obklejał. Nie wiem kto wymyślił taką tezę. U teścia trzyma się wszystko już 4 rok i jest git!

----------


## kalio

kup pare workow tynku i spróbuj

----------


## netbet

> A ja Ci powiem żebyś obklejał. Nie wiem kto wymyślił taką tezę. U teścia trzyma się wszystko już 4 rok i jest git!


a klejone zwykła płyta czy ta czerwoną?

----------


## Martinezio

Na kominek to chyba czerwona. Dużo więcej nie kosztuje, a jest pewność, że nic jej się nie stanie. Ja mam u siebie czopuch od kominka strzelony czerwonym (się znaczy u mnie był zielony ten czerwony  :wink:  ) i jak na razie trzymie  :smile: 

Tak jak i ja trzymiem kciukasy, żeby Net nie pękał w kg  :wink:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Kominek czy komin? Jak na komin to z tego co pamiętam to była zwykła płyta...

----------


## BasH

> ja mam kilka drastycznych zdjęć z cyklu karton gipsy po 15 latach, wszędzie pękają i się rysują, jak chcesz obejżeć to daj znać


Wiesz co - ja przy całym wielkim szacunie do właściciela dziennika też nie ufam KG oprócz skosów i sufitu. KG + klej na ściany - hm. Fajne, tanie, ale mam nadzieję że NBT nie będzie za 2, 3 lata qrwił. NET - jedziesz na ten swój grzebyk po całości czy na placki?

----------


## netbet

..gdzieś tam jest zdjęcie jak wygląda smarowanie klejem... staram się jak największa powierzchnię lecieć klejem
na przyklejonej plycie jest bardzo malo miejsc które przy opukiwaniu wydają głuchy odgłos pustki pod..

----------


## robertus86

da się taniej tradycyjny (materiał) na tynk kosztuje jakies 3 zeta workowany okolo 6 za m2 ale trzeba to wyrzucic i zatrzec  :wink:  co do rigipsów klejonych do sciany w zeszłym roku robil moj kolega w ten sposób niestety po zimie wiekszosc z nich spadła (odkleja sie od sciany) robil identycznie jak ty niewiem dlaczego ale tak było pozdrawiam

----------


## Martinezio

Może nie ocieplił budynku i mu przemarzło? Albo klej dziadowski miał... W zasadzie należało by zapytać: odkleja się płyta od kleju, czy klej od ściany odłazi?

----------


## lpawlow

"Buduj z NETbetem"

kolejne części
http://hotfile.com/dl/113393737/abd1...zesc5.pdf.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/113393905/f9da...zesc6.pdf.html

Pzdr.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

To Cie chlopaki nastraszyli tymi plytami, bedziesz mieszkal i nasluchiwal czy sie nie odkleja :cool:  Dla pocieszenia napisze, ze moj tesciu w swoim mieszkaniu juz kupe lat ma i jakos cholerstwo sie trzyma, moze jaki klej radziecki mial .... :wiggle:

----------


## compi

Może tym kleić? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwWzXwa0GKo

----------


## BasH

> NET: Jak będziesz miał chwilę to wrzuć z projektu mapkę zagospodarowania działki i rzut parteru z przeznaczeniem pomieszczeń dla przypomnienia.


Jak sobie sam nie poszukasz to się nie doprosisz - rzut waszej wersji sobie znalazłem, ale zagospodarowania działki nie wrzucałeś - pokaż jak masz zpozycjonowany dom na działce. Jestem ciekawy jaki masz pomysł na trzymanie opału.

----------


## netbet

> Jak sobie sam nie poszukasz to się nie doprosisz....jaki masz pomysł na trzymanie opału.


leń jestem... i czasem mi sie czegos nie chce.. :cool: 

opał będzie trzymany w kotłowni. wiem.. wiem... jest mała, ale spokojnie pomieści takie podręczne 300 kg orzecha w worach- 10 szt ( innej opcji niz workowany opał nie przewiduję ) ... a reszta jaka będzie niezbędna - no powiedzmy jakieś  kolejne 30 worów zmieści sie spokojnie w... tym małym drewnianym domku który stoi na dzialce. jest jeszcze jedno miejsce do wykozystania - to pod schodami... tam wejdzie spokojnie jakieś 20-30 worków...

spoko luz... miejsce jest 

zaczynam sie zastanawiać nad..... gazem.( kręci mnie taki mały wiszący bezobsługowy jegomość ... z drugiej strony - po cholerę murowałem komin.... dylemaciki )
brak przyłacza - czyli konieczność postawienia zbiornika... jeszcze nie robiłem kalkulacji i o niczym nie czytałem.... ale muszę to posprawdzać... bo mi ktos podrzucił ulotke pod drzwi...

----------


## netbet

> Może tym kleić? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwWzXwa0GKo


nie bardzo mi sie to widzi... do super równych ścian to może i fajne... ja tam lubię "se pokręcić" i się upaprać... :wink:

----------


## BasH

Gaz z sieci - jeśli miałbym dostępny, to nie zastanawiałbym się wcale nad innym grzaniem. Z butli - masakra cenowa. 
Co do opału - orzech orzechem (notabene workowanie przedraża), ale gdzie będziesz miał drewno na rozpałkę i wiosenno-letnie przepalanie?

----------


## netbet

..tez w tych miejscach... 
pewnie chodzi ci o to że będzie syf ? .. pewnie troche będzie , ale nie będę go rąbał w domu... 

pozyjemy, pomieszkamy, zobaczy się...

----------


## BasH

Zadasz sobie już gdzieś trochę drewna na przewianie - piece i kominy nie lubią mokrego. Jak w tym roku chcesz się wprowadzać to czas myśleć o opale.

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

..a innej beczki - chyba lancer wyrzygał łozyska na tylnej ośce, bo coś zaczyna dziwnie terkotać... szlag by to.... znowu koszty...

pozdro
NETbet 

8 lat teu jak kupowałem nowy samochód to nie zwracałem jeszcze uwagi na stojące na podjazdach samochody, ale od 3-4 lat jak widzę stojące przed domkami polonezy, maluchy i inne szczyty motoryzacji to zazdraszczam ich właścicielom i Tobie Netbet też zazdraszczam. Ja z budową czekam aż moja "matka Dyrettorka" powie, że już można. Bardzo mi się podoba Twoje określenie inwestorki, z Ciebie to chyba niezły jajcasz jest szkoda, że daleko mieszkasz.

----------


## netbet

oj tam zaraz daleko... my som w centralnej Polsce  wszędzie jest "blisko" 
8 lat temu to ja jeszcze miałem fajniejszy samochód.... tera by mi sie przydał... granada kombi...ehh.... 


znalezione w archiwum NETbeta.... :Smile:

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

Ja też coś mam w archiwum :smile:

----------


## Inż.

A te ściankę nie lepien wymurować, nie wiem ile ona ma szerokości,
ale może wejdzie idealnie jakiś bloczek suporex, cegła...
Ja u siebie mam wymurowaną z 8 cm suporex tą sciankę...
bo uważam że przez ścianę z suporexu nie przejdą po pijaku, a z  k-g kto wie...
Przemyśl...

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

Może stelaż profili do płyt GK (szerokość profila=szerokości szczeliny między biegami) mocowany do policzków biegu dolnego i górnego i obłożone płytami. Płyty "zabrałyby" z szerokości schodów swoją grubość i dolną krawędzią byłyby oparte na stopniach.

----------


## netbet

..no właśnie - zapomniałem opisać... ta cholerna szczelina ma jakieś 5-6 cm..

jakby nie ustawiac profili to kibel wychodzi... że niby jak - jak to wykończyć? stelaz się wciśnie - będzie git z dolnym biegiem, ale... przy górnym biegu "dojdzie" szerokość ścianki... fatalnie to może wyglądac...

----------


## netbet

> A te ściankę nie lepien wymurować, nie wiem ile ona ma szerokości,
> ale może wejdzie idealnie jakiś bloczek suporex, cegła...
> Ja u siebie mam wymurowaną z 8 cm suporex tą sciankę...
> bo uważam że przez ścianę z suporexu nie przejdą po pijaku, a z  k-g kto wie...
> Przemyśl...


przemyślałem i dlatego właśnie stelaż.
8 cm ścianę na wysokości 3m można ręką przewrócić... stelaż mocowany do obu biegów w/g mnie jest stabilniejszy
a do tego... pomieszczenie pod schodami nie ma ściany dzielącej.... i o to własnie loto.. tak mniej więcej...

----------


## madmax78

Netbet, mistrzu nasz...

Po pierwsze: szacunek za twórczość budowlaną i chęć opisywania tejże
Po drugie : przeczytałem dziennik i komenty chyba z 2 razy: biblia na FM, zrób może aktualne podsumowanie kosztów co do stanu obecnego,
Po trzecie: solution zabudowy ścianki: 5 cm - 2x 1.2 nida = 2,6 cm Kup zwykły stalowy profil 25x25 albo 30x30 bo taki chyba łatwiej znaleźć (pomierz dokładnie tę szparę między biegami). Profil (kilka odcinków) zamocuj pionowo dołem do dolnego a górą do górnego biegu zachowując przy pomocy podkładek dystans 1,2 + luz od bocznych  ścian schodów. Płyty nie opierałyby sie na stopniach, tylko wsuwały niżej - nie trzeba się bawić w wycinanie schodków w nidzie. Górą możesz dospawać/ dokręcić cosik po skosie jako łącznik i zakończenie tejże konstrukcji. Masz już konstrukcję, dość solidną. Teraz przy pomocy wkrętów samowiercących możesz poprzypinać nidę, utykając w środku warstwę wygłuszającą z wełny. 
Specjalistą budowlanym nie jestem, postawiłem dopiero budę na klamoty na działce, ale może ten pomysł będzie wskazówką w jakim kierunku pójść z zabudową tych biegów. Pozdrawiam

----------


## madric

A może walnij OSB z płytą GK po obu stronach i przymocuj to na dole do schodów i na górze jakimiś kołkami, dotnij od dołu i góry schodki i będzie git :smile: . Będzie można wygładzić i będzie sztywne jak ściana z bloczków.
pozdr

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

> ..no właśnie - zapomniałem opisać... ta cholerna szczelina ma jakieś 5-6 cm..
> 
> jakby nie ustawiac profili to kibel wychodzi... że niby jak - jak to wykończyć? stelaz się wciśnie - będzie git z dolnym biegiem, ale... przy górnym biegu "dojdzie" szerokość ścianki... fatalnie to może wyglądac...


Betonowe schody i tak będziesz wykańczał jakąś okładziną, więc to co teraz będzie widoczne ukryjesz pod nią i bedzie git.

----------


## Martinezio

Kwestia tylko czym te schody będzie wykańczał  :wink:  Jak drewnem, to no problem, ale jak płytkami jakiemi po taniości, to może być zonk, bo się płytka może nie przykleić na tym fragmencie i będzie ryzyko odpadnięcia jej i może komuś na głowę zlecieć.

Można by to zrobić IMO tak, że zrobić ściankę, ale tak, aby profile od góry były nieco poniżej krawędzi schodów. Od góry przykręcić płytę KG lub OSB, a na to dać jakąś warstwę wylewki betonowej do wyrównania z poziomem schodów. Wówczas okładzina ceramiczna będzie się trzymać, a po zaszpachlowaniu i zagładziowaniu nie będzie widać żadnych różnic na ściance  :smile: 

Edit: albo jeszcze takie coś mi przyszło, żeby płytę pionową wyciągnąć do poziomu schodów mimo wszystko - wówczas zrobi się taki swoisty szalunek tracony  :wink:  Jako wypełniacz tego zagłębienia można dać klej megaelastyczny do płytek i będzie cacy  :smile:

----------


## netbet

..wczoraj to ja miałem chyba totalne zaćmienie 

bardzo dziękuję za podpowiedzi...

zaprzągłem do roboty corela... i jakos poszło... 
każdy z biegów zostanie poszerzony o 20 mm, srodkiem pójdzie płyta KG a pod nią stelaż który będzie wiązany pomiędzy dolnym a górnym biegiem ( na dolnym da sie dystans 32 mm 
owe 20 mm wypełni sie zaprawą albo pianą ... obłozy się stopnie i będzie cacy... nic nie będzie widać, a będzie "estetik"  :cool:

----------


## Ahya

*Netbecie*, chłopie ile Ty masz samozaparcia i chęci na postawienie domu własnymi siłami, to mnie po prostu szlag trafia. A wiesz czemu? Bo tez bym tak chciała. 
Zafascynowałeś mnie do budowy domku tymi ręcami, ale im bliżej, tym mnie większe przerażenie bierze, czy dam radę. Poradnik Buduj z Netbetem już mam (*ipawlow*, dzieki stokrotne), więc podstawy sa  :big grin:  Choć parę rzeczy będzie inaczej u mnie, to ten watek będe miała druknięty i oprawiony w ramki na budowie. 

Dzięki za wszelkie informacje. A nad tym gazem to się nie zastanawiaj, jak nie masz z sieci, bo tylko sobie problemów narobisz.

----------


## netbet

> : przeczytałem dziennik i komenty chyba z 2 razy: biblia na FM


...bez jaj... jest tu kupa ludzi którzy rypia tak samo jak my... :yes:  

pozdro
NETbet'apostoł

----------


## netbet

> A wiesz czemu? Bo tez bym tak chciała.


...to do dzieła!!! ... trza działać!!!



> Poradnik Buduj z Netbetem już mam (*ipawlow*, dzieki stokrotne), więc podstawy sa  Choć parę rzeczy będzie inaczej u mnie, to ten watek będe miała druknięty i oprawiony w ramki na budowie. 
> 
> .


... ja [email protected]#%$ ... zaczyna mnie to przerastać...i wymykać się spod kontroli... :cool:  :wink:  
... chyba juz czas NET do fryzjera, morde ogolić, kudły ułożyć :big lol: ... bo nie wiadomo co dalej...

----------


## BasH

Kupuj kamery, transmisja z cedryka w sieć - NETbrother  :smile:  Płatności za dostęp - stary - to jest potencjał : )

----------


## netbet

..nie znam sie na kamerach :bash:  - TY jesteś podobno "transmisja"  :big grin:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

NetBet i jego dwunastu apostolow, sluchaj ojcze napisz mi co z ta zaprawa Abe. Szukam do bloczkow i ta akurat jest najtansza ( wiec jak dla mnie git), ale w moich komentach polecales mi krajzla. Wszystko bylo ok z ta ABE??? - bo chce kupic.....

----------


## netbet

sie robi!

... więc z ABE to jest tak... jest mocna jak cholera, ale "tępo" sie nią robi - grube ziarno - ...jak nie masz porównania i będziecie pierwszy raz w zyciu cos murować - może być.
...ale...
... jak juz kiedyś trzymałaś kielnie i murowałaś - to krajzel - różnica chyba zyla.... ale "przyjemność" z pracy duzo większa.. jest taka... hmm.. tłusta i "plastyczna"

kup wór jednego i drugiego i pokombinuj... ja poleciałem na ABE początek...kończyłem na krajzlu... :cool:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Oki doki ale roznica 2 zeta :wink:

----------


## netbet

bierz ABE. jak Cie wkur#$& - zmienisz.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

No i stary kupil 14 paczek ABE, ale zeby nie bylo, ze Ciebie posluchalam. Najpierw kupil potem byl twoj post :cool:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> sie robi!
> 
> 
> ...ale...
> ... jak juz kiedyś trzymałaś kielnie i murowałaś -



hahahahah, hihihi, buhahahahha :rotfl:  jaaasne, bo ja stary murarz jestem

----------


## Amelia 2

> dziennik przekroczył drugą magiczną liczbę odwiedzin - 200 000
> kto to czyta???


ja :bye:

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

> ..wczoraj to ja miałem chyba totalne zaćmienie 
> 
> bardzo dziękuję za podpowiedzi...
> 
> zaprzągłem do roboty corela... i jakos poszło... 
> każdy z biegów zostanie poszerzony o 20 mm, srodkiem pójdzie płyta KG a pod nią stelaż który będzie wiązany pomiędzy dolnym a górnym biegiem ( na dolnym da sie dystans 32 mm 
> owe 20 mm wypełni sie zaprawą albo pianą ... obłozy się stopnie i będzie cacy... nic nie będzie widać, a będzie "estetik"


No wiesz, a już chciałam Ci pomagać, bo u mnie taki sam zonk wystąpił.
A stelaż na podłodze mocujesz? Bo ja to sobie jeszcze zażyczyłam wolną przestrzeń pod schodami i stelaż jest mocowany do schodów  :big grin:  czy ja mam gdzieś poglądowa fotkie...?mam, ale jest żenująca. Będzie opisowo. Do schodów od spodu przymocowane są 4 kątowniki i do nich listwa pozioma. Niestety schody mam wylane tak jak twoje i jest mała szpara. Jeśli budziet kasiora na schody dywanowe- problemu niet, nieśli będą tylko stopnie, wówczas pyknie się piankę i zagipsuje i będziemy mocno owo dzieło opijać, żeby nie popękało.

----------


## netbet

Olga - nie bądź żyła... zapodaj foty... zawsze cos pomogą mi zrozumieć...

----------


## SSN774

Bry,

ja nie czytam  :big tongue:  Ja się uczę z Twoich poczynań, ostatnio mało, bo czasu brak  :sad:  Ale spokojnie, sufit sam powieszę i nie spadnie  :wink:  Robota z KG pikna, Ty chłopie masz chyba anielską cierpliwość do wszystkiego. 

Przed wczoraj jak sobie zaj&4^#* w palucha młotkiem to kontrreakcja była <cenzura>. 
Jutro młoto-wiertarka do serwisu jedzie, mam nadzieję że szybko wróci bo trochę chce podłubać w piwnicy a bez niej to nadgarstki siadły po dwóch dniach przecinaka i młotka :eek:  Podziwiam ludzi którzy wolą ten tandem niż jakieś elektryczne wyburzacze  :big grin: 

Jak tam Lancerek, daje jeszcze rady? Tylko się cieszyć że to prawdziwny japoniec a nie jakieś kamuflaże, bo tyle by nie pociągnął. 

Powodzenia, 

SSN

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

Guru mam nadzieję, że się nie pogniewasz ale w Twoje komenty stały się kopalnią wiedzy. A może kiedyśi u Was TP da wam do podpisania podobne jednostronne umowy.




> W grudniu 2009 buristrz Goleniowa sprzedawał na przetargu kopleks działek budowlanych w Helenowie i ja jedną z nich nabyłem i dwa dni temu zadzwonił gość z TP, że chcą prowadzić na działkach kable i chcą naszej zgody na wejście na nieruchomość. Do każdej działki doprowadzą instalację, wprowadzą na działkę i zostawią zapas kabla w ziei. Ma to być nowoczesna sieć z TV, internetem i oczywiście z telefonem. Nic nas to nie będzie kosztowało a późniejsze przyłączenie mamy mieć taniej. Co o tym sądzicie, chyba trzeba w to wejść?



Oczywiście wczoraj przedstawiciel TP się nie zjawił i nie raczył nawet zadzwonić, ale odezwał się dzisiaj i zostawił mi o dziwo w/w umowę do przeczytania. Paragrafy 1, 3 i 4 nie podobają mi się, nie wiadomo co to są za obiekty ochronne, nie przedstawił mi projektu i załącznika graficznego, zabierają mi 2m szerokości działki, a ewentualne przeniesienie na mój koszt. Cholera sami mi proponują, narzucają się, ale te warunki są nie do przyjęcia. Nic nie jest napisane o późniejszym przyłączeniu czy będę czy nie będę płacił. Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## Jarek.P

"Obiekty ochronne", to w zalezności od tego, co to będzie za sieć, może być rura osłonowa, bądź taśma sygnalizacyjna - nic strasznego.

Ewentual;ne przeniesienie - o ile dobrze widzę, jest własnie na koszt TPSA: "W przypadku podjęcia przez właściciela działek budowy [...], TPSA zobowiązuje się do [...] na własny koszt". 

Pas ochronny gruntu po metrze w każdą stronę to technologiczne minimum.
Generalnie - specem prawnym od takich umów nie jestem, ale na chłopski rozum owe warunki wydają mi się całkiem niezłe, a nie "nie do przyjęcia", lepszymi mogłaby być jedynie kasa za dzierżawę gruntu, ale to niekoniecznie musi być realne.

Natomiast masz rację z tym, że obietnice czynione przez gościa powinny być w tej umowie jasno podane.

J.

----------


## netbet

> Bry,
> 
> ja nie czytam  Ja się uczę z Twoich poczynań, ostatnio mało, bo czasu brak
> 
> 
> 
> SSN


.. no tak... Ty nie czytasz - Ty przyjeżdżasz i widzisz na żywca  :wink: 

a lancerek - jak kiedyś wpadniesz - sam o zdrowie go zapytasz... :Smile:

----------


## netbet

> A może kiedyśi u Was TP da wam do podpisania podobne jednostronne umowy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>   Co o tym sądzicie?


PODPISAĆ!! ... ja mi by dali cos takiego - nie zastanawiałbym się minuty!

----------


## Martinezio

Ja w sumie też bym się nie zastanawiał, bo moja działka jest w drugiej linii zabudowy i ewentualne sieci raczej do mnie nie podejdą :/ Muszę wszystko z drogi wyciągać. Niby niedaleko, ale zawsze to więcej roboty, niż gotowe przyłącze na działce.
Co do obietnic tego przedstawiciela, to w umowie jest zapis, że prace będą prowadzone wg projektu. Trzeba do niego zajrzeć, ew. zrobić sobie kopię z interesującego nas fragmentu i podłączyć go pod umowę. Na projekcie powinno być uwidocznione, że zostają wyciągnięte kawałki pod przyłącza (ew. jakieś mufy zaznaczone, lub słupki przyłączeniowe). W samej umowie się nie pisze nigdy takich rzeczy. Wszystko jest z reguły opisane w projekcie. Jak tam nie ma, to niech się pocałują w żyć, a następnie zmienią projekt, aby te miejsca przyłączeniowe były i wrócą z umową  :smile:

----------


## BetaGreta

A koniecznie chcesz zabudować schody ścianką?
Może coś lżejszego, np. coś takiego:

----------


## SSN774

> ...
> cholera - z tymi płytami to AŻ tak dużo roboty nie ma... jak dobrze pójdzie w weekend skończę salon i kuchnie...
> 
> będzie znowu okazja do *ochlaju* .... nawet jak człowiek nie chce, to okazja sama go znajdzie


Podoba mnie się to... ja ostatnio mam niemoc psychiczną a nie mam z kim się zdżumić, pomocy  :sad: 
Może netbet mnie "przygarnie" i zwalczymy złego demona :]

Pozdro

----------


## netbet

> Może netbet mnie "przygarnie" i zwalczymy złego demona :]
> 
> Pozdro


bier flachę pod pache i dawaj jutro do mnie... sie ochlamy :cool:

----------


## SSN774

> bier flachę pod pache i dawaj jutro do mnie... sie ochlamy


Miło to "słyszeć". Moja pyta czy na poważnie, bo jej to odpowiada  :big grin:  Pozbędzie się mnie z domu i będzie miała czas dla siebie  :wink: 
Jutro o 15 będę w domu wiec przed 16 mogę być u Ciebie  :big tongue:  Chyba że mam z żoną się pojawić  :big tongue:

----------


## BasH

Heh - o ile o pion płyt jestem spokojny, to o wasz jutro już nie bardzo : ) pozdro! Ja dziś sznurkowałem piętro - jutro zaczynam startówkę na zaprawę pod działówki.

----------


## netbet

..to i ja sie poradzę Swojej... ja jestem zainteresowany :roll eyes:   - jak Matka Dyrretorka zezwoli...zdzwonimy się ... siedzę i kleje płyty od rana - jak wytrzymam do 16 - ochlaj.

----------


## Renatamama3

Gratuluę ,pełna podziwu jestem ile własnej pracy włożonej ,my też dużo robimy sami ale przy wykończeniówce np.sami rozkładaliśmy styro pod wylewki i podłogówkę ,sami ocieplaliśmy poddasze .Jesteśmy na podobnym etapie wczroaj wylaliśmy wylewki czymam kciuki za szybką przeprowadzkę .

----------


## sm77

> ja


i ja  :cool: 
codziennie was podglądam....  :popcorn:  ;- )

i wciąż jestem pod wrażeniem i wciąż Wam z całych sił kibicuje!!  :smile:

----------


## atija

Pytasz kto to czyta? No jak to KTO?? Myyy :wink:  :smile: 

A powiesił się mój znajomy  :sad:  Życie go przerosło, chociaż dla mnie to było strasznie głupie rozwiązanie problemów.)Jego to nawet nie jest mi żal, jestem na niego zła, za to że nie pomyślał o dzieciach.  I tak wieje od wtorku.

----------


## netbet

> Pytasz kto to czyta? No jak to KTO?? Myyy


..no wiem  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> i ja 
> codziennie was podglądam....  ;- )


..a tu nie wiedziałem - miłe zaskoczenie  :cool:

----------


## BasH

Jak tak dalej pójdzie to się wykończysz parterowo na gotowo na lipiec - wprowadzka na parter i jazda już na miejscu z resztą.

----------


## sm77

> ..a tu nie wiedziałem - miłe zaskoczenie


no juz jakis czas temu sie ujawnialismy, tylko, ze my jak te myszy -cicho siedzimy :wink: 

p.s. chwaliłam sie wtedy dzierganiem męża na drutach... :wink:  bo podobno my też kiedyś będziemy tak jak i wy.....  :jaw drop: 
-oczywiście to wszystko "przez" wasz dziennik  :stir the pot:

----------


## Tom Bor

powiesić to ja bym mogła mojego majstra za wiesz co...., ocieplił mi fundamenty tylko zapomniał by styro sięgało ławy, zrobił opaskę domu "wedle oka" i szybciutko zasypał . a tu taka jedna inwestorka postanowiła sprawdzić i odkopać :bash: . majster twierdzi że jest git a ja i kierownik budowy że raczej nie do końca, ma poprawiać ale awantura była że ho ho.masz szczęście robisz sam i dla siebie, więc takie "numery" ci nie grożą.pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

> p.s. chwaliłam sie wtedy dzierganiem męża na drutach... bo podobno my też kiedyś będziemy tak jak i wy..... 
> -oczywiście to wszystko "przez" wasz dziennik


AA!!! pamiętam!!... właśnie te robótki na drutach... :Lol: 
dalej mąż szaleje z piwnicy?  :wink: 

... a ja - jak widzisz -  dalej tak se bazgrole w dzienniku...

----------


## netbet

*SSN774* ... chyba Matka Dyrettorka czyta o naszej "ustawce" ... :eek: 

... bo dostałem coś takiego:



..ja pier#@$% - dobre to już chyba było.... idą zmiany - i chyba w nie najlepsza stronę  :cool:

----------


## SSN774

> *SSN774* ... chyba Matka Dyrettorka czyta o naszej "ustawce" ...
> 
> ... bo dostałem coś takiego:
> ...
> ..ja pier#@$% - dobre to już chyba było.... idą zmiany - i chyba w nie najlepsza stronę


O żesz k&#^#   :big grin:  Moja chce już takich 10 blankietów na wszelki wypadek  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin: 

A ja bidula zbieram "plusy" na pozwolenie wyjścia, dziś trochę drewienka pociąłem, ale coś się piła stępiła. To możliwe by elektryczna piła tępiła się bardziej na płytach wiórowych niż na litym drzewie? Bo coś mnie teściu ściemnia (taaaa, nie znam się na tym, a wujka googla nie pytałem jeszcze)  :bash: 

Otwieram myjkę ktoś chętny do umycia powozu? Moja uświniona od jakiegoś teofilowskiego pyłu  :big grin: 

Pozdro

----------


## BasH

> dziś trochę drewienka pociąłem, ale coś się piła stępiła. To możliwe by elektryczna piła tępiła się bardziej na płytach wiórowych niż na litym drzewie? Bo coś mnie teściu ściemnia


Słuchaj teścia, dobrze prawi - większość wiórowych ma w sobie coś sklejającego je razem a to lepiszcze tępi bardziej niż drewno. Też to kiedyś zauważyłem.

----------


## BasH

... koniec niedzieli, a u netbeta brak wpisu w dzienniku? hmmm... SSN774: tak zabalowaliście wczoraj?

----------


## netbet

...niestety - nie było balu... został przełożony, ale _co się odwlecze to nie uciecze_... :wink: 

w niedzielę to słabo poszło... trochę glifów, trochę nadproży... a fot niet. niemoc mnie znuff ogarnęła, klej sie skończył, wiał wiatr, papę mi poderwało - nie chce mi się wyjść na dach... generalnie nuda...

----------


## Martinezio

Skoro zapowiedział, że machnie tynki, to pewnie tak zrobił. A jak zrobił, to zapił  :wink:  Także proszę teraz nie budzić misia, bo miś niewyspany to miś zły :>
Zwłaszcza, jak głowa napiera...

----------


## Martinezio

O pacz, spóźniłem się  :wink:

----------


## SSN774

> ...niestety - nie było balu... został przełożony, ale _co się odwlecze to nie uciecze_...


Wódzia się mrozi, czeka na swój właściwy moment. Netbet, bądź twardy... nie dawaj się zmęczeniu  :cool:

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Net, jak tam temat schodów i ścianki? Wkleiłam do dziennika zdjęcia poglądowe jak to wygląda u nas. NIestety komórką uczynione, więc szału nie ma.

----------


## siwy lodz

sorki Netbet że w Twoich komentarzach, ale widzę że zbiera tu się spora ekipa mądrych ludzi

Właśnie zalałem chudziak i myślę o izolacji poziomej.
U Ciebie Netbet widzę że jest folia fundamentowa PVC o grubości +- 1mm w dwóch warstwach, ale u mnie jest glina i jest dość mokro dlatego pomyślałem o
"Papa Fundament Szybki Profil® SBS" http://www.fundament.icopal.pl/index...pa_fundamentȂ
tylko ta cena około ~25zł za m bieżący mnie przeraża.
Jak myślicie przesadzam z takim zabezpieczeniem ?? wydać tyle kasy czy odpuścić i dać 2 warstwy zwykłej fundamentowej folii i tez będzie oki

----------


## netbet

*siwy*...u mnie jest pod ścianami papa x2 i po pierwszym bloczku jest dopiero folia.... tak profilaktycznie , no i folia 0,3 x 2 na chudziaku pod styro

----------


## siwy lodz

papa np taka - http://allegro.pl/papa-termozgrzewal...511669124.html
ale co się bedzie działo ze styropianem na którym lezy taka papa która jest na bazie asfaltu? nie będzie "topniała"

----------


## lowca

> papa np taka - http://allegro.pl/papa-termozgrzewal...511669124.html
> ale co się bedzie działo ze styropianem na którym lezy taka papa która jest na bazie asfaltu? nie będzie "topniała"


Witam.
Spotkałem się z opiniami, że czuć papę jak jest dane na chudziaku. Jak jest w realu nie wiem, jestem na etapie formalności ( w tym roku ruszam somoróbnie  :smile:  )
Swoją drogą chciałem się pochwalić, że przebrnąłem przez cały wątek i muszę powiedzieć, że jest dość merytoryczny. Wiedza zawsze w cenie więc będę zaglądał.
Pozdrowienia dla piszących i oczywiście wodza Netbeta  :smile:

----------


## tutli_putli

Dobry wieczór
przysłali mnie tu na inspekcję - mam "oblookać "jakieś poszerzenia pod oknami tarasowymi.
. :smile:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Netbet, po co kładziesz pod okna płyty?  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> ( w tym roku ruszam somoróbnie  )


... o masz! kolejny samorób!
powitać ..powitać...

jak tak dalej pójdzie, to zaraz samorobów będzie więcej nic tych co ekipami lecą ... :wink:

----------


## netbet

> Dobry wieczór
> przysłali mnie tu na inspekcję - mam "oblookać "jakieś poszerzenia pod oknami tarasowymi.
> .


...a kto mnie podkablował? :cool:

----------


## netbet

> Netbet, po co kładziesz pod okna płyty?


żeby było ładnie :big tongue:  :cool: 
a tak na serio - ta płyta "tylko" tam leży i robi dobre wrażenie...

----------


## Ahya

> ... o masz! kolejny samorób!
> powitać ..powitać...
> jak tak dalej pójdzie, to zaraz samorobów będzie więcej nic tych co ekipami lecą ...


I bardzo dobrze, wtedy może "ekipy" przestaną cenić swoje często wątpliwe umiejętności jak mokre zboże i budowa nie będzie kosztować majątku, który człowiek spłaca do czwartego pokolenia. Żeby jeszcze tylko więcej firm od wypożyczania sprzętu budowlanego było (znacie inne jak Ramirent??) i można się bawić w budowę (i nie mieszać betonu jak *Netbet* w taczce  :big tongue: ) 

A propos wykańczania, to teraz możesz wrzucić swą chatkę do wątku "Moje wnętrza w szarościach" - zrobi furorę  :big grin:

----------


## Martinezio

> Witam.
> Spotkałem się z opiniami, że czuć papę jak jest dane na chudziaku. Jak jest w realu nie wiem,


 To ja powiem, jak jest w realu, bo robiłem izolację papą termozgrzewalną.

NIC NIE ŚMIERDZI ani nawet nic nie czuć!

Być może, jakby ktoś kleił papę lepikiem na bazie rozpuszczalnika, to by śmierdziało, ale przy papie termozgrzewalnej nic a nic nie wonieje. Robiłem papą Werner-a SBS. Icopal był za drogi. Wernera miałem po 89 za rolke 6mb.
Nie bójcie się papy - ona styropianu nie gryzie. Mogą gryźć tylko rozpuszczalniki lepików dla pap klejonych, nie termozgrzewalnych.

----------


## netbet

> A propos wykańczania, to teraz możesz wrzucić swą chatkę do wątku "Moje wnętrza w szarościach" - zrobi furorę


eee... tam jest jeszcze jeden watek do którego pasuję: "Cegła we wnętrzach... Zdjęcia"
tam to mogę pół dziennika przewalić  :Lol:  

eno... byłem tam się rozejrzeć ... jesus - masakra przed jakimi problemami ludzie stają i próbują sie z mini mierzyć...np: "czy ta komoda jest ładna?"

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> sobota... 6:30 ... coś spać nie mogę... wiec .. START!


kto tu mowil zwolnij tempo.......???? 

Co do smierdzenia, to nasze ławy wysmarowane smierdzielem na bazie rozpuszczalnika podobno ciagle oddają Tobie co kryją w sobie. Misiek byl dzis na dzialce z elektrykiem i facet mowil, ze smierdzi jak przy budowie S3, mam nadzieje, że przestanie w końcu!!!!!!!!!

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> eno... byłem tam się rozejrzeć ... jesus - masakra przed jakimi problemami ludzie stają i próbują sie z mini mierzyć...np: "czy ta komoda jest ładna?"


Bo to wlasnie jest exclusive, highlife i niu dizajn w jednym pakiecie :smile:

----------


## tutli_putli

> ...a kto mnie podkablował?


Tylko nie mów głośno  ale to Milek :Lol:

----------


## siwy lodz

> Nie bójcie się papy - ona styropianu nie gryzie. Mogą gryźć tylko rozpuszczalniki lepików dla pap klejonych, nie termozgrzewalnych.


 teraz jeszcze powstaje pytanie jak rozgrzac i ułożyć papę na styropianie - czyli zewnętrzne 10cm.

chyba zrobię to tak:
ściana  fundamentowa
dysperbit
folia fundamentow 1.1mm szer60cm 
(w opcji dałbym tu jescio jedną tylko węższą taką na 25cm w razie przetarcia/uszkodzenia pierwszejtej 60centymetrowej)
zaprawa
bloczek
folia fundamentow 1.1mm szer25
bloczek bloczek ....
mam nadzieje ze wszystko będzie oki

----------


## netbet

> Bo to wlasnie jest exclusive, highlife i niu dizajn w jednym pakiecie


eee..tamm... to są jak dla mnie dylematy potłuczonych  :wink:  bredzenie i pierd#$% o niczym...

ja tam na szeroko rozumianym dizajnie się nie znam.... mnie kręci cegła i stalowe pręty  :Lol:

----------


## ikusia

"eno... byłem tam się rozejrzeć ... jesus - masakra przed jakimi problemami ludzie stają i próbują sie z mini mierzyć...np: "czy ta komoda jest ładna?" "

Czekaj, czekaj. Może się okazać, że całkiem niedługo twoja własna osobista Matka Dyrettorka będzie tam szaleć ino szum.
...bo chyba nie myślisz, że tak okrutnie ważne sprawy będzie konsultować po prostu z mężem?

"ja tam na szeroko rozumianym dizajnie się nie znam"

Ja się znam! Stawiam na minimalizm! to znaczy na minimalne ceny :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> ...że całkiem niedługo twoja własna osobista Matka Dyrettorka będzie tam szaleć ino szum.
> ...bo chyba nie myślisz, że tak okrutnie ważne sprawy będzie konsultować po prostu z mężem?


 :Lol: ... no myślę że będzie... przeca ja tez tam będę mieszkał, a nie wiecznie "budował"  :Lol: 




> Ja się znam! Stawiam na minimalizm! to znaczy na minimalne ceny


eee... to i ja jestem fanem od zawsze trendu minimalistycznego  :Lol:

----------


## ikusia

"... no myślę że będzie... "

jakby ci to powiedzieć........a zresztą  :smile:  dyplomatycznie przemilczę :smile:

----------


## Ahya

> eee..tamm... to są jak dla mnie dylematy potłuczonych  bredzenie i pierd#$% o niczym...
> 
> ja tam na szeroko rozumianym dizajnie się nie znam.... mnie kręci cegła i stalowe pręty


To jak mnie - na ostatnich targach ja gadałam z gościem od bk, czym je lepiej kleić, jak z wymianą uszkodzonych bloczków i czy trzymaja wymiary, a małż mój oglądał kolory dachówek. Chyba nam się coś poprzestawiało w tym związku. 
 co do wątków wnętrzarskich, to fakt - ludzkie dylematy tam są po prostu niesamowite. Zabiły mnie ostatnio poszukiwania stylowych anemostatów lub kratek do kominka... A i tak najlepsze są fochy, jak ktoś zapyta "I co myślicie o moim... salonie/kuchni/łazience...", a ktoś napisze że mu sie nie podoba. No tragedie rodzinne z tego wychodzą.

----------


## ikusia

no to wyszło na to, że jesteśmy znawcy :big grin: 

i tak już zupełnie off-topowo

" A i tak najlepsze są fochy, jak ktoś zapyta "I co myślicie o moim... salonie/kuchni/łazience...", a ktoś napisze że mu sie nie podoba. No tragedie rodzinne z tego wychodzą."

ja akurat czytam tylko takie "momenty" 
jest przynajmniej ciekawie :big tongue: .
 Inaczej człowiek by oszalał widząc w kolejnym wątku te same wizualizacje i inspiracje po raz tysiąc pięćset sto dziewięćsetny

----------


## netbet

..moj minimalizm okazałem w dzienniku :wink:

----------


## ikusia

Ja takiego minimalizmu dopiero się uczę. Niestety umysł mam całkowicie nietechniczny i mąż musi mi przekładać z budowlanego na moje. Niestety mąż jest budowlańcem i zawsze powtarza, że w domu nie chce rozmawiać o tym co robi cały dzień i jak przyjdzie czas to po prostu zrobi i już. Ale, że ja jestem człowiek upierdliwy to mogę mu zadać jedno pytanie dziennie i to po obiedzie jak jest najedzony i w dobrym humorze :big grin:

----------


## kalio

> Ja takiego minimalizmu dopiero się uczę. Niestety umysł mam całkowicie nietechniczny i mąż musi mi przekładać z budowlanego na moje. Niestety mąż jest budowlańcem i zawsze powtarza, że w domu nie chce rozmawiać o tym co robi cały dzień i jak przyjdzie czas to po prostu zrobi i już. Ale, że ja jestem człowiek upierdliwy to mogę mu zadać jedno pytanie dziennie i to po obiedzie jak jest najedzony i w dobrym humorze



Pozazdroszczę mężowi

----------


## ikusia

"Pozazdroszczę mężowi "

rozumiem, że żony? :big grin:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Netbet, czy dobrze zrozumiałem, że masz podlogówkę w całym domu? Jeśli tak, to dlaczego kładziesz panele na podłogówkę? Chyba, że ja czegoś nie skumałem...

----------


## Tom Bor

*Net* szpachel drga ale będziesz miał piknie ...

----------


## kalio

> "Pozazdroszczę mężowi "
> 
> rozumiem, że żony?


poprostu moja ma nieograniczone minuty  :wink:

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

> Netbet, czy dobrze zrozumiałem, że masz podlogówkę w całym domu? Jeśli tak, to dlaczego kładziesz panele na podłogówkę? Chyba, że ja czegoś nie skumałem...


 Nie wiem dlaczego panele kładzie Netbet, wiem dlaczego ja będę kładła panele na podłogówkę- bo można  :big grin:   :wink: 

Net- czyli prawdę gadają mądre głowy, że szpachlować trza tym drogim, dobrym? A gładź na trzecią warstwę kupiłeś tę gotową w wiadereczku? (nazwę mam w notesiku  :big tongue:  ) Bo ja jeszcze nie szpachlowałam, wilgoci się wystraszyłam. Ale jest już całkiem nieźle, można rozpalić w kominku gazetą zostawioną tydzień wcześniej  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Nie wiem dlaczego panele kładzie Netbet, wiem dlaczego ja będę kładła panele na podłogówkę- bo można


z powodu:
raz - że można 
dwa - wskażcie mi inne rozwiązanie dla 70m2 za tysiaka :Lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Linoleum  :smile: 
Nawet jeszcze taniej opędzisz, a wykładziny teraz cudne produkują, w milionie odmian, wzorów i kolorów.

Sam mocno się zastanawiałem nad daniem do warsztatu u siebie czegoś takiego:



J.

----------


## ikusia

A nie boicie się tej podłogówki na całości? Mąż teraz wykańcza dom gdzie podłogówka jest po całości to nogi zimą miał jak balony. Naczytałam się mądrych artykułów, gdzie napisane jest, że dzieje się tak w przypadku zbyt mocnego grzania. Ja jestem zmarzlak do kwadratu. Podłogówka mi się marzy ale bolące nogi już niekoniecznie  :sad: 

i jeszcze co do inspiracji
NET my w mieszkaniu mamy podłogę coś hmmm między tym środkowym a tym następnym ciemniejszym. Podłoga cudna! ale najlepiej wyglądałaby bez mebli :big tongue:  
bo to takich podłóg meble kolorystycznie ciężko dobrać kawałkami wpadają w odcienie rudości i czerwieni. My mamy kolor mebli venge i tak to sobie wygląda. Jasne w ogóle wyglądałyby dupowato a rude mi się nie widzą. Zastanówcie się koniecznie czy podłoga będzie współgrała z resztą (nie wiem może zapytajcie na dziale wiadomym :big grin: ) no chyba, ze monitor mi przekłamuje i żadnych rudości i czerwieni tam nie ma. I jeszcze jedno ja mam panele Kaindla- niby do najtańszych nie należały ale widać jak się piknie ścierają - w przedpokoju mam jasne i tanie i wyglądają jak nowe.

----------


## SSN774

> Linoleum 
> Nawet jeszcze taniej opędzisz, a wykładziny teraz cudne produkują, w milionie odmian, wzorów i kolorów.
> 
> Sam mocno się zastanawiałem nad daniem do warsztatu u siebie czegoś takiego:
> 
> 
> 
> J.


Jarku a miałeś przyjemność czyścić taką ryflowaną powierzchnie kiedyś?? Mi przyszło wyczyścić taką w dostawczaku firmowym, jazda po całości, a jak już coś się rozleje to ... Ryżówka i wio do bólu  :big grin:  

Co do tych paneli netbetowych, to owszem ładna powłoka, tylko czy nie popękają jak moje we Wrocku, po 2 latach, zdjęcia nie mam ale na święta jadę do rodzinki to zrobić poglądową fotkę mogę  :smile: 

Pozdro

SSN

----------


## Jarek.P

No ale w tym sęk, że to byłaby wykładzina, nie blacha  :smile:  
Całe ryflowanie stanowi na niej nadrukowany płaski wzorek.

Pomysł jednak upadł, ponieważ PCV jest chyba za słabe mechanicznie do warsztatu. Fajnie by wyglądało, ale krótko.

J.

----------


## netbet

> Linoleum


Jarek..weź no... :sick: linoleum??? błeeee

----------


## compi

W LM gres opoczna kupiłem po 16,99, klej CM11 Plus do tegoż gresu po 28zł/worek i z fugą oraz gruntami 23m2 podłogi garażu kosztowało około 600zł. Można i jeszcze parę złotych byłoby zaoszczędzić, ale nie miałem czasu jeździć za tańszymi materiałami. Chyba niezły wynik.

----------


## BasH

Drugie minimum 600 zaoszczędzone na własnoręcznej robociźnie? : )

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Netbet, nie chcę podważać Twojej wiedzy z zakresu ogrzewania podłogowego, ponieważ na pewno wiesz o wiele więcej ode mnie. Po prostu do tej pory byłem przekonany, że trzeba by spełnić kilka warunków. Po pierwszy powinny być przerwy dylatacyjne, a u Ciebie z tego co pamietam nie było. Nie pisałeś również czy te panele są przystosowane do ogrzewania podłogowego, ponieważ nie wszystkie można stosować. Tylko tak jak piszę, nie odbierz tego jako atak, bo na pewno nie miałem tego na myśli. Zastanawiam się po prostu, bo może coś takiego zastosuję u siebie...

----------


## compi

> Drugie minimum 600 zaoszczędzone na własnoręcznej robociźnie? : )


Ależ oczywiście. Tam nie mam podłogówki, którą od dzisiaj wygrzewam pierońsko drogim olejem :/ więc mogłem skończyć garaż. Za kilka dni zaczynam kleić wiatrołap i korytarz.  Poradźcie, dylatacje należy nacinać? Bo ta najważniejsza w salonie jest tak wymierzona, że nie ma szans na uszkodzenie hydrauliki. Ale pozostałych już wolałbym nie ruszać.

----------


## compi

> .... Nie pisałeś również czy te panele są przystosowane do ogrzewania podłogowego, ponieważ nie wszystkie można stosować. ...


Daje się podkład perforowany i już mamy panele przystosowane do podłogówki.

----------


## klaudiuszozo

> Daje się podkład perforowany i już mamy panele przystosowane do podłogówki.


No i właśnie o taką odpowiedź mi chodziło. Dzięki!  :smile:

----------


## Ahya

> A nie boicie się tej podłogówki na całości? Mąż teraz wykańcza dom gdzie podłogówka jest po całości to nogi zimą miał jak balony. Naczytałam się mądrych artykułów, gdzie napisane jest, że dzieje się tak w przypadku zbyt mocnego grzania. Ja jestem zmarzlak do kwadratu. Podłogówka mi się marzy ale bolące nogi już niekoniecznie 
> .


*Ikusia*, widać mąż ma skłonności do puchnięcia nóg. Albo za dużo pracował, to i nogi się jak balony robiły. Podłogówka nie przyczynia się do wielu chorób, o których piszą ludzie: żylaków, opuchnięć, zastojów i zakrzepów (czytałam i o takich). O bzdurach typu, że podłogówka unosi kurz, nawet nie wspomnę. Te "mądre" artykuły często piszą ludzie, którzy podłogówki w życiu nie mieli lub są sponsorowane przez producentów tradycyjnych grzejników, aby zasiać niepotrzebne wątpliwości. Podłogówka jest przystosowana do grzania niskotemperaturowego (35/30 stopni), więc mniej niż Twoja naturalna temperatura ciała - jaki więc może mieć to wpływ na nogi, jak jest chłodniejsza niż Ty sama się grzejesz?? 
A co paneli, to ja też daję panele, bo płytki w całym domu to zdecydowanie nie dla mnie. Nawet w kuchni będę mieć panele. Zresztą i zwykły parkiet przejdzie i będzie grzał, tylko potrzebuje więcej czasu na przeniknięcie ciepła przez tą warstwę - poczytajcie wpisy adama_mk, który chyba nawet robił wyliczenia tegoż.

A co do paneli, to racja - na jasnych tak nie widać śladów użytkowania, jak na ciemnych i łatwiej meble do nich dobrać, no i nie widać tak śladów. A to pewnie ucieszyłoby Dyrettorkę, co by nie musiała co dzień na mopie latać po chałupie. A AC to stopień użytkowania i natężenie ruchu - mniej jak AC3 nie bierz.  Im wyżej tym łazić więcej można, 4 i 5 na salony i przedpokoje, 3 do pokoików.

----------


## netbet

> Daje się podkład perforowany i już mamy panele przystosowane do podłogówki.


zwykły podkład 3mm kosztuje ok zyla za m2... ten perforowany jakieś 3 zyle, a rózni się tylko tym , albo aż tym ze ma jakieś dziurki...
czy ta perforacja jest aż tak skuteczna? nie lepiej szukać zwykłego cienkiego podkładu 2mm?

----------


## netbet

> Po pierwszy powinny być przerwy dylatacyjne, a u Ciebie z tego co pamietam nie było. Nie pisałeś również czy te panele są przystosowane do ogrzewania podłogowego, ponieważ nie wszystkie można stosować. .... Zastanawiam się po prostu, bo może coś takiego zastosuję u siebie...


dylatacje som! tylko ich nie widać. płyta salonu jest podzielona na dwie część 60% i 40% powierzchni.
w przejściach przez otwory drzwiowe są ponacinane szczeliny na głebokość 50% wysokości jastrychu...

spoko..spoko...

zastanawiam się tylko jak będzie zachowywała sie jednolita podłoga własnie w miejscach tych dytalacji ... teoretycznie jest to właśnie miejsce gdzie posadzka może zrobić sobie trach, a nad nią będzie sztywna powierzchnia paneli...

z drugiej strony - ile może "usiąść" lub "wstać" jedna płyta względem drugiej? 1mm? pęknięcia na klejonych kaflach podejrzewam że powstają przy "ruchu" na poziomie 0,Xmm..

----------


## Martinezio

Ja mam ogrzewanie podłogowe i mam panele AC4. Pod panelami jest podkład z pianki PCV 3mm podklejonej folią paroizolacyjną (UWAGA! To ważne - bez paroizolacji producent może odrzucić później ew. roszczenia, gdy dojdzie do uszkodzenia paneli wilgocią). Grzeje, aż miło i na prawdę jest kolosalna różnica między podłogą w pomieszczeniach z kalafiorem, a tą z podłogówką (na korzyść tej drugiej).

----------


## netbet

... no to zeznawaj dalej... jaka folia pod panelami? :jaw drop:  te panele co "mamy miec" to tez AC4

----------


## Martinezio

Folia paroizolacyjna (bodajże 0,3mm - standardowa), taka żółta. Kupiłem piankę od razu podklejoną taką folią.
Ma ona zagwarantować to, że ew. parująca woda z podłogi nie wniknie w panele i dzięki temu nie będą się wypaczały.

O, takie coś kupowałem: http://allegro.pl/pianka-z-folia-podklad-pod-podlogi-gr-3-mm-i1554471542.html

Tylko nie pamiętam ceny (nie kupowałem na alledrogo, tylko poparłem biznes lokalny  :wink: ).

PS: grzebiąc w alledrogo znalazłem najtaniej tę piankę po 1,99 od metra... W rolce jest 50 mb (czyli 50m2).

----------


## Z-35

Netbet,
wiesz, że ja lubię rozmowy i dyskusje o dizajnie...
Fajne te panele z Afryki! Napisz gdzie i za ile a będziesz się czuł u mnie jak u siebie w domu  :wink:

----------


## Amelia 2

> co by nie musiała co dzień na mopie latać po chałupie.


   z tym mopem po panelach to raczej ostrożnie :eek:  chyba że takim za kilkadziesiąt zeta, te zwykłe nie dają się wyciskać zbyt dokładnie i po paru latach wstają napęczniałe krawędzie :eek:  najlepsza metoda mycia to bawełniana koszulka wykręcona po Gustlikowemu nawinięta na szczotę :wink:

----------


## Martinezio

Zapewne zależy też, czym się myje. Jak zwykłą wodą, to efekt pęcznienia krawędzi będzie nawet szybciej. Natomiast stosując płyny z zawartością wosków mogą te krawędzie impregnować  :smile:  Wszystko da się zminimalizować stosując odpowiednie środki pielęgnacyjne, zgodne z zaleceniami producenta  :smile: 
No, ale o czym my tu... Ma być budowlano, a nie czyszczeniowo  :wink:

----------


## tomraider

> Ależ oczywiście. Tam nie mam podłogówki, którą od dzisiaj wygrzewam pierońsko drogim olejem :/ więc mogłem skończyć garaż. Za kilka dni zaczynam kleić wiatrołap i korytarz.  Poradźcie, dylatacje należy nacinać? Bo ta najważniejsza w salonie jest tak wymierzona, że nie ma szans na uszkodzenie hydrauliki. Ale pozostałych już wolałbym nie ruszać.


Witam.
Podłoga z powodu wiązania betonu,zmian temperatury i wilgotności cyklicznie w niewielkim stopniu kurczy się i wydłuża, przy skurczu poprostu pęka, przy wydłużeniu potrzebna jest szpara by napierające na siebie przylegające boki się wzajemnie nie wykruszaly czy podnosiły TO DLA TEGO POTRZEBNA JEST DYLATACJA, SZPARĘ WYKONUJEMY W WYGODNYM DLA NAS MIEJSCU DAJĄC NP 2mm PIANKĘ LUB PRZEZ NACIĘCIE TARCZĄ DO BETONU. Dobrze jest to zrobić w np. w progu gdzie łączy się np.panel i kafle a połączenie maskujemy listwą drzwiową. Jeżeli dylatację zrobiłeś np. na środku przewidzianego pod kafelkowanie przedpokoju to nie radzę zamiast fugi kłaść silikon,zaraz szlag go trafi od butów i brudu. Jakimś , zawsze niedoskonałym, rozwiązaniem takiego problemy jest zastosowanie np.3 zamiast 1 dylatacji( mniejsze skurcze i wydłużenia) oraz stosowanie klei elestycznych.
pozdro.
ps. wpływ dylatacji betonowej podłogi na panel jest żaden, przecież nie są za sobą klejone, sam panel montujemy jako ,,pływający'' i dylatujemy na połączeniach z np
ścianami, drzwiami itp. Przeciw pęczniejącym brzegom u siebie skutecznie stosuję  preparaty woskowe, pierwszy raz po położeniu paneli wosk pędzlem i wcieranie ściereczką , potem mycie wilgotnym mopem( wcześniej brud i kurz odkurzaczem) i działa już ponad 5 lat.

----------


## ikusia

"Ikusia, widać mąż ma skłonności do puchnięcia nóg. Albo za dużo pracował, to i nogi się jak balony robiły."

No wiesz mąż jakby nie było na tych nogach pracuje XXX lat a jednak ewidentnie puchły i bolały właśnie wtedy więc najwyraźniej jakieś ziarenko prawdy w tym jest, że człowiek może tak reagować na podłogówkę i jakby nie było w tej sytuacji walnąć sobie podłogówkę to ryzyko...

i jeszcze co do wycierania się paneli- najwyżej netbet będzie za jakiś czas miał mahoń bielony :big grin:  teraz  bielone podłogi są modne: dąb bielony, sosna bielona to i mahoń może być nie ? :big grin: 
Ja uwielbiam podłogi stylizowane na surowe drewno- ze słojami i zmieniającymi się odcieniami ale tym razem zdecydowanie postawię na taką podłogę ale jasną- właśnie coś w stylu surowa sosna albo klon- też są boskie a jednak pewnie mniej z nimi problemu.
chociaż netbeta rozumiem :smile:  ja w swojej, którą mam teraz, zakochałam się od pierwszego wejrzenia i gdyby nie problem z meblami i to wycieranie się, to mogłabym na nią patrzeć do końca życia.

i jeszcze co do linoleum- kiedyś wynajmowałam mieszkanie gdzie było linoleum- wbrew pozorom bardzo ładne i super w utrzymaniu. No ale wiadomo jak ludziom się to kojarzy :wink:

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Co do foliałki, to słyszałam, ze nie należy na niej super oszczędzać. Te lepsiejsze ponoć bardzo ładnie wytłumiają ten pieruński stukot białych myszek  :wink:  No i potwierdzam, do podłogówki, też nam mówili ma być jakaś specjalistyczna.

----------


## Martinezio

E tam specjalistyczna. Gadają, bo kasę z tego mają i tyle.
Najlepszy jest zwykły karton falisty! Żadne super-hiper-fikuśne-droguśne podkłady. To tylko wyciąganie kasiory.

Ważne tylko, aby była folia paroizolacyjna między podłogą, a panelami i wszystko będzie śmigać.

----------


## Jarek.P

Panowie, nie dawajcie pod panele pianki poliuretanowej!
Jest najtańsza i najpopularniejsza, ale i najgorsza. Panele na niej są głośne (słynne "stukanie" paneli, którego naprawdę nie musi być, to własnie kwestia użytego podkładu) i "miękkie" - wyraźnie się czuje, jak pracują przy chodzeniu po nich.

Już tektura falista jest lepsza, a najlepsze są sztywne pianki XPS - cienkie są w cenie pianki PE, a naprawdę o wieeeeeele lepsze.

Przykład:
http://allegro.pl/podklad-pod-panele...540756921.html

Folia pod to oczywiście obowiazkowa, a na podłogówkę, jeśli cienki podkład damy, to zwykle nie ma problemu, ale są i specjalne, dziurkowane.

J.

----------


## netbet

ja powiem wam szczerze mam pomysł... kupić zwykły podkład - taki w rolce 3 mm .... wziać jakieś wiertło/otwornicę i w tej zwiniętej rolce machnąć kilkadziesiąt otworów... to powiedzmy 10mm ( ale myślę też o takich 20 - 30mm średnio co 10 cm )
po rozwinięciu będzie piękny "perforowany" podkład :cool:  ... i jaki "przewiewny" 
..i będzie dizajnerski  :wink:

----------


## netbet

... lepiej mi polećcie jakąś gładź, bo z ty flotem to szału dostanę przy szlifowaniu.. :mad: 
czym robiliście? czym "robili" u was?

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Ja robiłem u siebie Nidą - do pupy, a u dziadka knaufem chyba i mi się dobrze szlifowało.

----------


## compi

> .....i w tej zwiniętej rolce machnąć kilkadziesiąt otworów... to powiedzmy 10mm ( ale myślę też o takich 20 - 30mm średnio co 10 cm ....


Ja o widłach już rozmyślam....
Z gładzi bierz gotowe masy typu Coumpan Shetrocka(tego nawet gruntować nie trzeba po szlifie), Semin lub jeśli zwykłe farby planujesz, a nie jakieś lateksy to fajny jest akrylputz śnieżki w worku. Te systemy typu Uniflot Kanufa czy Vario Regipsa nakłada się ostrożnie bez nadmiarów. Faktycznie twardnieje toto na kamień. Uniflot do mokrych pomieszczeń jest w po rozrobieniu zielony.

----------


## ikusia

spróbuję powtórzyć co poradził mój mąż. Przy pierwszym razie użyj tego co masz bo jest dobry   i nie zacieraj tylko zbierz jak najdokładniej szpachelką ( zetrzyj tylko to co zostanie po szpachelce) potem drugi raz użyj  acrylputz lub cekol ( najlepiej ale najdrożej stabill) bo są miększe i zatrzyj papierem 100 lub 120 ( cokolwiek to znaczy) a jak robisz to pierwszy i chcesz równiutko to poszpachluj 3 raz i zetrzyj
i tak oto wykorzystałam moje jedno pytanie dziennie :big tongue:  :big grin:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

To jednak nie był knauff tylko stabil  :smile:  super się szlifowało...

----------


## ikusia

no maż też mówi, że stabill jest lux tylko cena już nie taka lux. Za to ten, którego używa netbet lepiej wiąże i lepiej  "skleja"

----------


## netbet

..ten co używa netbet jest zajebiście ciężki do obróbki... ikusia daj no tu starego do mikrofonu, niech no coś podpowie...

----------


## ikusia

ty za 5 minut wlezie to bądź

----------


## ikusia

Jeśli robisz to pierwszy raz, poszpachluj 3 razy. Raz czymś twardym typu Uniflot, Rigips Vario, Cekol c-40. Do tego fizelina wklejana w świeżą pierwszą warstwę gipsu, nie siatka, bo to lipa. Zrywasz w miarę możliwości szpachelką wszelkie nierówności z pierwszej i drugiej warstwy. Trzecią przecieraj papierkiem, tak żeby nie wytrzeć gipsu do fizeliny.

----------


## tomraider

> ... lepiej mi polećcie jakąś gładź, bo z ty flotem to szału dostanę przy szlifowaniu..
> czym robiliście? czym "robili" u was?


WITAM.
Uniflot (zatapiasz w nim siatkę lub jeszcze lepiej fizelinę) zaciągasz na ,,wklęsło'' , ściągasz blichówką tak by nic nie zostało ponad płaszczyznę płyt, inaczej szlifujesz, wtedy użyj gruby papier ścierny ok 200 i szlifuj tak by nie uszkodzić papieru płyty. na wklęsło położony uniflot, po przetarciu (usuważ grudki i inny syf) , zaciągasz gładżią np.gipsara, szlifujesz papierem 600, gruntowanie wałkiem, i gotowe, żadna filozofia.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

..a ta trzecia warstwa ...

----------


## Artiee

W żadnym wypadku gipsar ! Najgorszy gips na rynku. Te papiery co podałeś to jakaś herezja. Błotnika w samochodzie nie przecierasz, wystarczy do obróbki papier 100-120. Trzecia warstwa tym samym co druga. Ja osobiście szpachluję całe płyty. Lepszy efekt.

----------


## ikusia

ja tylko dodam, że mąż ma już swój nick jak widać

----------


## netbet

..zaraz..zaraz...usystematyzujmy to:

- spoinowanie Vario lub Unifloot 
- w spoinę fizelina
- na spoinę... ???? właśnie?? co?? tak żeby się na natyrać przy szlifowaniu?

----------


## netbet

> W żadnym wypadku gipsar ! Najgorszy gips na rynku. Te papiery co podałeś to jakaś herezja. Błotnika w samochodzie nie przecierasz, wystarczy do obróbki papier 100-120. Trzecia warstwa tym samym co druga. Ja osobiście szpachluję całe płyty. Lepszy efekt.


no dobra... ja to leniwy jestem... po co szpachlowac całe płyty? sa idealnie gładkie... nie wystarczy zagruntować?

----------


## Artiee

Gładź szpachlowa: Cekol c-45, Śnieżka Acrylputz, Stabill pg-41. Najlepiej 2 razy. Potem to ładnie papierkiem ściernym 100-120. Setką idzie lepiej ale może być widać małe ryski. Wszystko po wyszlifowaniu zmiatasz i gruntujesz. Ja to robię najtańszą rozwodnioną farbą.

Bo jeśli robisz to pierwszy raz, może być widać garby na ścianach/sufitach.

----------


## netbet

> wystarczy do obróbki papier 100-120.


..no własnie.. kupiłem siatkę 220 .. i jest kibel - widać rysy ! nie chcę tak! warstwa "nanoszona" ma być taka jak płyta....

wiem - [email protected]#$ jestem... ale chcę mieć gładko ... czy grunt wyrówna rysy?

pytam dziś - pewnie jutro to przerobię "na żywca" i będę wiedział... :cool:

----------


## netbet

..no to skoro ciągniemy temat: NAROŻNIKI?
plastik czy alu?
na co to wklejać? spoinówka czy szpachel?

----------


## compi

200 to z uniflota co najwyżej szkło można zrobić, a nie usunąć nadwyżki.  A co do taśmy czy fizeliny....profesjonaliści wklejają papier perforowany. Nawet jak coś puści to pod nim....ale to już trzeba ztroche potrenować bo nie można zostawić zostawić pod nim powietrza. Odstaje później przy malowaniu.

----------


## compi

> ..no to skoro ciągniemy temat: NAROŻNIKI?
> plastik czy alu?
> na co to wklejać? spoinówka czy szpachel?


Plastiki przy łukach. Alu takerem zamocuj i klej co masz pod ręką, choćby klejem do płyt.

----------


## Artiee

Siatka 220 jest drobna, ale to siatka i zostawia po sobie ślady szczególnie gdy przecierasz w jednym kierunku. Papier jest do tego najlepszy. Nie trzyj papierem czy siatką tego Uniflotta. Zetrzyj nierówności szpachelką, oszczędzisz sobie pracy. Następna warstwa gipsu musi być nałożona szerzej niż pierwsza itd. Trzesz papierem tylko ostatnią.

----------


## Artiee

Papier perforowany to w narożniki wewnętrzne  :smile: . Po co się męczyć się z powietrzem pod nim. Fizelina jest lepsza.  Narożniki proste, aluminium. Łuki - plastik. Kleić najlepiej na twardy gips. Nie mocować takerem bo taki kątownik odpadnie przy niewielkim uderzeniu i robota od nowa.

----------


## compi

A czym i kiedy masz w niego uderzać i jak mocno, aby miał odpadać? Ale jak kto woli to może i szpachlą paprać sie podczas ustawiania poziomów lub pionów. Aha, jak zabraknie taśmy to z elewacyjnej fajne paski można pociąć.

----------


## Artiee

Walniesz czymkolwiek i  narożnik się brzydko odkleja.

----------


## ikusia

no to skoro dyskusja ucichła ja ja tylko nieśmiało zapytam. Czy ktoś zauważył, że netbet ma prawo do zadawania większej ilości pytań niż ja ? i czy nie jest to jawna dyskryminacja?

----------


## compi

Przecież w perforacje i tak wciskasz masę szpachlową. Chyba się nie rozumiemy. Zamiast paprać się szpachlą, mocuję takerem na sucho narożniki, pionuję lub poziomuję wszystkie w danym pomieszczeniu. Rozrabiam masę i wio. Szybko, sprawnie i skutecznie. Zamocowany takerem narożnik chyba bardziej trzyma niż ten wklejony tylko na szpachlę?

----------


## compi

Cenowo droższe są narożniki z mikrosiateczką niż z okrągłymi otworami, ale za to raczej trudno je odspoić po montażu. Nie mylić z tymi do mokrych tynków.

----------


## Artiee

Niezupełnie, kiedyś też tak montowałem, ale po kilku wpadkach kleję na gips. Narożnik strzelany takerem w większości nie ma pod sobą spoiwa.  Na czym ma się trzymać? Na tych kilku zszywkach ?

----------


## compi

No twardą gliną chyba tego nie szpachlujesz? Ale ok , rozumiem.

----------


## kalio

A ja napisze tak czy takerem czy na gips jak żonka odkurzaczem w róg walnie to i tak odpadnie i będzie ślad

----------


## ikusia

a czy żonka to jakiś paparuch, żeby odkurzaczem w róg walić ? prędzej mężem walnie...

----------


## compi

Przy takiej żonie to chyba tylko te do mokrych tynków się będą nadawały. Jak dziecko sie dobrze rozpędzi na lowelyku to faktycznie bez różnicy.

----------


## ikusia

Wniosek jest jeden. Nie kupować dziecku lowelyka :smile:

----------


## compi

Lowelyk z tsecim kóleckiem pod choinką to jest w pewnym wieku najlepszy prezent. A z naszymi wypasionymi salonami taki zestaw oznacza tylko jedno.
Wracając do szlifowania, te finiszowe szpachle fajnie się wygładza kostkami ściernymi Dynamica z jedną krawędzią skośną.

----------


## ikusia

Ja niestety salonu nie posiadam :big grin:  to znaczy posiadam pokój dzienny 12 metrów, który jednocześnie jest naszą sypialnią i pokojem młodszej latorośli. Ale już niedługo !! zamiast lowelyków polecam hulajnogi- zęby wybite, czoła rozcięte ale ściany stoją  :smile:  

a co do ścian- metodą prób i błędów netbet w końcu znajdzie własny sposób i ściany będą równo się świeciły jak psu yyy no....

----------


## Artiee

Dobra ja spadam, dobranoc.

----------


## ikusia

to i ja- jak przystało na posłuszną małżonkę- truchtem się oddalam :smile:

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

Ja w trakcie ostatniego remontu narożniki wklejałem na gips budowlany, szybko twardnieje, ale jak się zamiesza jakiś czas po urobieniu to można robić dłużej, ale i tak urabiałem po trochę.

----------


## tomraider

> W żadnym wypadku gipsar ! Najgorszy gips na rynku. Te papiery co podałeś to jakaś herezja. Błotnika w samochodzie nie przecierasz, wystarczy do obróbki papier 100-120. Trzecia warstwa tym samym co druga. Ja osobiście szpachluję całe płyty. Lepszy efekt.


Witam.
Już to widzę jak Netbet pierwszy raz w życiu bez doswiadczenia w pracy z blichówką i  zeszlifuje papierem 100-120 sufit i będzie bez garbów i bez rys, jasne że da rady a zwłaszcza miękką gładż, pożyjemy , poczytamy , co napisze w dzienniku z czyjej rady skorzysta. 
pozdrawiam.
ps, mata 220 już daje rysy na ścianie, a sufit szlufuje się zdecydowanie mniej wygodnie i wszyskie najmniejsze garby widać zwłaszcza przy słabym bocznym oświetleniu jakie będzie miał

----------


## SSN774

> WITAM.
> Uniflot (zatapiasz w nim siatkę lub jeszcze lepiej fizelinę) zaciągasz na ,,wklęsło'' , ściągasz blichówką tak by nic nie zostało ponad płaszczyznę płyt, inaczej szlifujesz, wtedy użyj gruby papier ścierny ok 200 i szlifuj tak by nie uszkodzić papieru płyty. na wklęsło położony uniflot, po przetarciu (usuważ grudki i inny syf) , zaciągasz gładżią np.gipsara, szlifujesz papierem 600, gruntowanie wałkiem, i gotowe, żadna filozofia.
> pozdrawiam.


Netbet będzie szlifował gładź, nie blachę na lustro  :smile:  Bez urazy ale trochę z tą 600-tką to przesadziłeś  :smile:  
Ja mam na ścianach MEGARONa, chyba 120 ale mogę się mylić. Ładna trwała i szybka w obróbce, nawet dla początkujących jak ja. Gadałem z majstrami jak IKEA stawiali, 120 na "miekką pace" i jechana, nic drobniejszego. 

Wystarczy że mam listwy przypodłogowe na lustro zrobione wodnym papierem  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  ---> Pozdro dla Teścia  :smile: 

Netbet, jak tam, w niedziele nabożeństwo robisz na budowie?? :>


 P.S. Punktowe światło na sufit nawet słabe rozwiązuje problem "niewidocznych dziur". Sam sprawdziłem  :smile:

----------


## netbet

podsumowanie wczorajszej gorącej dyskusji:

..zaraz..zaraz...usystematyzujmy to:

- spoinowanie Vario lub Unifloot 
- w spoinę fizelina
- na spoinę... gładź szpachlowa: Cekol c-45, Śnieżka Acrylputz, Stabill pg-41. Najlepiej 2 razy
- następna warstwa gipsu musi być nałożona szerzej niż pierwsza itd. Trzesz papierem tylko ostatnią.                         
- wszytko na końcu ładnie papierkiem ściernym 100-120 ( papierem nie siatką )
- łuki plastiki przy łukach
- narożniki proste  aluminium
- punktowe światło na sufit nawet słabe rozwiązuje problem "niewidocznych dziur". 
- nie kupować dziecku lowelyka
- zamiast lowelyków polecam hulajnogi- zęby wybite, czoła rozcięte ale ściany stoją
- bez doswiadczenia w pracy z blichówką - ja nawet nie wiem co to jest - ale sie dowiem ....

ja mam jeszcze jeden patent podpowiedziany przez "niewymienianych" - na narozniki wtopić fizelinę

 :cool:

----------


## ikusia

"- bez doswiadczenia w pracy z blichówką - ja nawet nie wiem co to jest - ale sie dowiem "

to jest ten przyrząd, którym nakładasz gładź :smile:  to nawet ja wiem bo pod czujnym mężowskim okiem używałam

----------


## Martinezio

Aleście pojechali... Kurde, człowiek ledwo nadąża  :wink: 

Może ja wtrącę jeszcze swoje 3 grosiki.

Mocowanie narożnika na zszywki to jedna wielka pomyłka. Gips jest silnie zasadowy i wszelkie metalowe elementy (w sensie zawierające żelazo) bardzo szybko korodują. Takie zszywki po pewnym czasie zostaną całkowicie zeżarte i narożnika nic już nie będzie trzymać, mało tego - rdza wyjdzie na wierzch i będą piękne ryże plamki  :wink: 
Właśnie z tego powodu wkręty do płyt są fosfatowane.

Co do gipsów, to na temat spoinowania zostało już wszystko powiedziane, nic tu więcej nie trzeba dodawać.
Jeśli chodzi o szpachlowanie, to ja u siebie szpachlowałem Nidą po całości płyt. Niby to rozrzutność, ale jest jedna rzecz. Papier od płyt gipsowych kiepsko się pokrywa farbami  :wink:  On jest jakoś impregnowany, poza tym zaprasowany i mimo, że gładki jak pupa [baczność] Matki d-Erektorki[/spocznij], to przy okazji jest mało chłonny. Poza tym szpachlowanie po całości daje możliwość ujednolicenia powierzchni szlifowanej. Ryski po siatce, czy papierze (przy okazji - szlifowanie papierem jest trudniejsze, bo się papier zamula, a siatka ma tę przewagę, że przez jej oczka pył przechodzi pod nią) są rozłożone równomiernie.
Ten sposób polecał w wewontku stosownym sam jaśnie oświecony Rom-Kon  :wink: 

Ok. To w sumie tyle natenczas. Może coś mię jeszcze wpadnie do łba, to się podzielę moją chorą imaginacją  :wink:

----------


## Martinezio

> "- bez doswiadczenia w pracy z blichówką - ja nawet nie wiem co to jest - ale sie dowiem "
> 
> to jest ten przyrząd, którym nakładasz gładź to nawet ja wiem bo pod czujnym mężowskim okiem używałam


 Wygląda on mniej więcej tak:


Chociaż ja preferowałem do szpachlowania raiberkę:


IMO lepiej się nią operuje. Blichówka jakoś tak za duża mi była i nieporęczna  :wink:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Przebrnelam przez te dwie strony i nadal glupia jestem, wez NetBet wstaw do dziennika lekcje dla opornych tak jak z plytami to zrobiles, to se zapisze ku pamieci co i jak....

----------


## netbet

> Przebrnelam przez te dwie strony i nadal glupia jestem, wez NetBet wstaw do dziennika lekcje dla opornych tak jak z plytami to zrobiles, to se zapisze ku pamieci co i jak....


... ja to wiecznie muszę coś pokazywać... :cool: 
przeca wszystko jest dokładnie opisane...

----------


## compi

> .....
> Mocowanie narożnika na zszywki to jedna wielka pomyłka. Gips jest silnie zasadowy i wszelkie metalowe elementy (w sensie zawierające żelazo) bardzo szybko korodują. Takie zszywki po pewnym czasie zostaną całkowicie zeżarte i narożnika nic już nie będzie trzymać, mało tego - rdza wyjdzie na wierzch i będą piękne ryże plamki 
> ....


Bo zszywki trza kupować solidne, a nie cynkowane u chinola. Dobrej jakośći nie rdzewieją, zapewniam Cię bo mam tego sporo za sobą. Poza tym niezła wilgotność w takim pomieszczeniu musiałby występować, aby zachodziła jakakolwiek reakcja. Świadczyłoby to raczej o złej wentylacji, a nie błędzie w korzystaniu z tego patentu. 

Szpachlowanie po całości też polecam. Nie widać róznic między gołym papierem, a spoinami.

----------


## tomraider

> Bo zszywki trza kupować solidne, a nie cynkowane u chinola. Dobrej jakośći nie rdzewieją, zapewniam Cię bo mam tego sporo za sobą. Poza tym niezła wilgotność w takim pomieszczeniu musiałby występować, aby zachodziła jakakolwiek reakcja. Świadczyłoby to raczej o złej wentylacji, a nie błędzie w korzystaniu z tego patentu. 
> 
> Szpachlowanie po całości też polecam. Nie widać róznic między gołym papierem, a spoinami.


Witam.
Ja z kolei mam metodę na narożnik zew polegającą na ,po uprzednim dopasowaniu na ,,sucho'', wklejeniu listwy metalowej z otworami na klei do regipsów, potem szybkie mocowanie zszywkami w paru punktach, ściągnięcie nadmiaru kleju by nie szlifować, po wyschnięciu kleju wyjęcie zszywek i potem w zależności grubości warst uniflot i na koniec gładż. Odnośnie gradacji papierów ściernych to ja osobiście zrobiłem parenaście syfitów (na gładzi gipsara),które wyszły dobrze, jak położymy sobie równo gładż to szlifowanie papierem 600 nie jest wcale upierdliwe ani pracochłonne a na pewno nie ma rys. Napewno ktoś kto to robi zawodowo zrobi to szybciej 120 i ma wprawę że nie będzie rys.Każdy robi jak umie. 
Odnośnie szpachlowania całości: jakbym robił komoś to tak, łatwiej wyciągnąć płaszczyzny ,łatwiej malować,  sobie już nie bo: chcę by regips,,pił'' farbę ( zużuję oczywiście jej więcej) by stworzyć dobrze szczepioną 1 warstwę na którę w ciągu następnych 30 lat położę przynajmniej ze 5 warst i niechcę by odpadły bo pierwsza trzyma się gładzi i nie wniknęła w papier regipsu. 
pozdrawiam.

----------


## compi

Bo gipsar można i gołą ręką szlifować, taki jest miękki i sypki. Dlatego tak wysoka gradacja dawała radę. Tej szpachli pod mocniej wiążące farby nigdy bym nie użył, chyba że wchodzi w grę gruntowanie. Ja używam wspomnanej gotowej masy Shetrocka i gruntować oprócz odpylenia nie muszę przed malowaniem. Tak jak naciąłem się kiedyś na gipsar tak i nie polecę gotowej masy śnieżki akrylputz. Ta z worka z oznaczeniem chyba "plus" jest już ok. Właśnie garderobę jakąś resztówką wykończyłem. Szara nida jest też fajna, ale ten jej kolor.... Trza więcej farby do pokrycia. Tom, jak Ty tye zszywki wbijasz w narożnik z nałożoną szpachlą żeby nie upaprać zszywacza? A co do samych zszywek. Mam gont bity zszywkami tapicerskimi i kilka rzeczy na poddaszu nieużytkowym. Żadna w widoczny sposób nie zarzdzewiała. Aha, nie kupujcie "akrylowej" farby Iridia czy jakoś tak w LM po 25zł/10l bo to bardziej jakaś kredowa jest. Wziąłem toto na próbę jako gruntowanie i po wyschnięciu brudzi na biało ciuchy i ręce.

----------


## tomraider

> Bo gipsar można i gołą ręką szlifować, taki jest miękki i sypki. Dlatego tak wysoka gradacja dawała radę. Tej szpachli pod mocniej wiążące farby nigdy bym nie użył, chyba że wchodzi w grę gruntowanie. Ja używam wspomnanej gotowej masy Shetrocka i gruntować oprócz odpylenia nie muszę przed malowaniem. Tak jak naciąłem się kiedyś na gipsar tak i nie polecę gotowej masy śnieżki akrylputz. Ta z worka z oznaczeniem chyba "plus" jest już ok. .


witam.
Jak ktoś tak jak Netbet wcale albo bardzo rzadko ma do czynienia z wykończeniówką to powiniem dobierać metody i materiały do swoich niewielkich niestety umiejętności, wtedy ma szanse, nadrabiając oczywiście kosztem i nakladem pracy , uzyskać dobry efekt. Oczywiście twardsze i nie wymagające gładzie są lepsze ale trzeba umieć je równo położyć i/lub równo bez rys wyszlifować. Netbet szlifuje uniflot, zamiast go tak położyć wklęsło by wystarczyło oskrobać szpachelką z grudek i pyły, jak widać robi to pierwszy raz i dopiero się uczy jak to się je, doradzacie mu twarde materialy trudne do położenia i szlifowania, daj Boże żeby mu to pomogło, ja wybrałbym miękka gładż, położyl jak umiem , i spokojnie zeszlifował, potem gruntowanie( IMHO zawsze potrzebne) i malowanie. 
Compi oczywiście że dobre wszywki nie rdzewieją i nie trzeba je koniecznie wyjmować. Ale nawet do tego trzeba też jakieś wiedzy bo dobre nie oznacza przecież tylko drogie , a większość kupuje najtańsze. 
To doświadczenie i umiejętności powodują że umiemy i świadomie wybieramy, często droższe i trudniejsze w obróbce,materiały.
pozdrawiam
Tomraider- heretyk który amatorsko ,,błędnymi'' metodami jjakimś cudem wykonał parenaście sufitów które do dziś cieszą ich właścicieli.

----------


## aga82

Witam siem serdecznie i powiem, żem pełna podziwu dla Netbetowych dokonań jest :big grin: 
i też se sama chałupę wybuduję, ( "bo to też ludzie robią"- to motto moje) ale to za jakiś czas, tylko się wzbogacę

ale, ale przeczytałam dziennik i komenty raz, przeczytałam drugi i gdzieś w okolicach 130 którejś strony rzucił mi się w oczy poradnik buduj z NETbetem, ale części kolejne, w związku z powyższym zapytowywuję gdzie są wcześniejsze? bo w moim kompie ich ni ma :sad: 

jakby szanowny Net je udostępnić raczył, to wdzięczna będę i czteropakiem przy nadarzającej się okazji zrewanżuję

----------


## netbet

heretyk  :Lol: 

..nie no spokojnie ... ja to stary modelarz jestem... kumacie... samolociki, szlifowanie kadłubów, skrzydełek, profilowanie żeber, poprzetrącane paluchy od śmigła, cudowny zapach palonego eteru... i takie tam...

spoko spoko...tego flota to tylko na próbę machnąłem siatką i to nie je to.
szpachlowany jest "na wklęsło"... przyjdzie kit i będzie git...
narozniki obsadzę na klej do płyt - jest chyba odpowiednio mocny.

NETbet'RC

----------


## netbet

> jakby szanowny Net je udostępnić raczył, to wdzięczna będę i czteropakiem przy nadarzającej się okazji zrewanżuję


..to nie ja wydałem poradnik - to *Ipawlow*  :cool: 
tez se ściagnąłem...jest tego chyba 6 części... jak kto chce to druknąć - bedzie tego ze 300 stron full color  :Lol:

----------


## compi

No widzisz. Tutaj znowu mogę przytoczyć nazwę szpachli którą polecam, bo szlifuje się ją wspomnianą wcześniej kostką bez większego wysiłku. Naklada się ją tzw piórem, jak robią to dekoratorzy w USA. O umiejętności Neta bym sie nie martwił. Jak coś to zaraz wymyśli zwierza typu słoń do szlifów i jeszcze odkurzacz do niego podłączy. 

Polecam przu szpachlowaniu i szlifowaniu odpalenie z boku halogena, takiego z 500W. Od razu będzie widać co źle robimy i nauka szybciej pójdzie. Metr szpachlowania i malowania dzisiaj to i czasem po 20-30zł/m2 więc taką harcerską sprawność warto uzyskać. Pomimo pyłu w oczach i nosie uśmiech po podliczeniu jest bezcenny.

----------


## tomraider

> heretyk 
> 
> ..nie no spokojnie ... ja to stary modelarz jestem... kumacie... samolociki, szlifowanie kadłubów, skrzydełek, profilowanie żeber, poprzetrącane paluchy od śmigła, cudowny zapach palonego eteru... i takie tam...
> NETbet'RC


Witam.
Ty też bawiłeś się w modelarstowo?, ja , za czasów szkoły podstawowej,byłem za swoim Jakiem 19 ( na uwięzi) na zawodach w Opolu, w czasach kryzysu eter załatwiała mi autentycznie dentystka ,potem mieszanie z naftą i olejem silnikowym, he he, blizny od śmigła na paluchach do dziś. Chciałbym kiedyś mieć czas do tego wrócić........... listewki sosnowe,balsa,papier japoński, silniki samozapłonowe i te wypasione z świecą żarową , to były czasy nie? w tedy człowiek błogim stanie mie miał pojęcia co to obowiązki,podatki,podwyżki cen żywności itp. Z drugiej strony przyszłośc niosła browar,sex, drugs and rock end roll.   
pozdrawiam.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Polecam przu szpachlowaniu i szlifowaniu odpalenie z boku halogena, takiego z 500W. Od razu będzie widać co źle robimy i nauka szybciej pójdzie.



... jak oślepnie od tego halogenu...to na pewno nie bedzie widzial garbów :wink:

----------


## compi

> ... jak oślepnie od tego halogenu...to na pewno nie bedzie widzial garbów


Jak poranne słońce go obudzi to zobaczy na sufitach i ścianach wszystkie swoje błędy. Ale się przywyczai prędzej czy później do tych drobiazgów. Z czasem przestaną mu przeszkadzać.

----------


## tomraider

> Jak poranne słońce go obudzi to zobaczy na sufitach i ścianach wszystkie swoje błędy. Ale się przywyczai prędzej czy później do tych drobiazgów. Z czasem przestaną mu przeszkadzać.


Witam.
Znam takiego jednego co jak poranne słońce go obudzi to widzi w łóżku obok swoją starą, swój największy błąd. Ale już się przyzwyczaił raczej prędzej niż póżniej do tego drobiazgu. Z czasem przestała mu przeszkadzać.  :smile:

----------


## compi

Widocznie słabo obrabiał przed ślubem i przy niedobrym świetle.

----------


## lpawlow

Hej

Coś o jakiś czteropakach "słyszałem"czy jakoś ...
Chyba jednak komuś się to przyda, to miłe  :smile:  

Czas na kolejną częśc z cyklu "Buduj z NETbetem":
http://hotfile.com/dl/114539083/1872...zesc7.pdf.html

Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

...melduję że ja już sobie zassałem 7 zeszyt  :cool:

----------


## lpawlow

Bonus

Ponieważ w tym miejscu (komenty NETbeta) szczególnie promujemy samorobów, więc specjalnie dla was umieszczam poniżej głównie w celach rozrywkowych ten oto link z cyklu "Samodzielne zalewanie stropu, historia nieznana...":
http://hotfile.com/dl/114544138/899dc69/PZT.pdf.html

Pytanie za 100 punktów. Z czyjego dziennika budowy on pochodzi?

PS
Mam nadzieję, że "ojciec dyrektor" się nie pogniewa na mnie...

----------


## netbet

> Bonus
> 
> Ponieważ w tym miejscu (komenty NETbeta) szczególnie promujemy samorobów, więc specjalnie dla was umieszczam poniżej głównie w celach rozrywkowych ten oto link z cyklu "Samodzielne zalewanie stropu, historia nieznana...":
> http://hotfile.com/dl/114544138/899dc69/PZT.pdf.html
> 
> Pytanie za 100 punktów. Z czyjego dziennika budowy on pochodzi?
> 
> PS
> Mam nadzieję, że "ojciec dyrektor" się nie pogniewa na mnie...



... za takie wstawki - nigdy!

... taki dziennik jest tylko jeden...klimatyczne zdjęcia .... ekipa ... 

ja tam wiem czyj to :Lol:  ... każden jeden samorób powinien go przeczytać

----------


## Ahya

*Netbet*, jak czytam te szpachlowo-zacierające wątpliwości i poszukiwania, nie wiem czemu przyszła mi do głowy piosenka z lekką zmianą:
W oryginale:
Mój jest ten kawałek podłogi,
Nie mówcie mi więc, co mam robić!

W wersja dla *Netbeta*:
Mój jest ten kawałek gips-kartonu,
Jaką szpachlą go walnąć, pomocy, bo nie zamieszkam w tym domu...

A propos pająka - tam gdzie mieszkają ślepe pająki, to jeszcze lepsze ludzie mieszkają  :big grin:  Bo nie wróżę pająkowi wzroku po takim flashu, hehe

----------


## ikusia

Ta twoja matka dyrettorka to jest jakaś niedobra. Zamiast z uśmiechem na ustach zrobić piankę i mężusiowi za te jego wszystkie eksperymenty plecki umyć- to krzyczy! to się po prostu nie godzi!

----------


## tomraider

> Ta twoja matka dyrettorka to jest jakaś niedobra. Zamiast z uśmiechem na ustach zrobić piankę i mężusiowi za te jego wszystkie eksperymenty plecki umyć- to krzyczy! to się po prostu nie godzi!


Witam.
Jak dyrektorka to definicji musi być ostra  jak papryka, zaprawiony w boju Netbet na pewno sobie poradzi, jest wiele metod zmiękczenia ostrych kobitek poczynając od pęku róż a kończąc na kajdankach. Każdą babę można udobruchać albo przekabacić  czekoladkami i/lub bielizną od Triumfa jakby co.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ikusia

Coś mi się tu nie zgadza. Skoro ma być ostra - to na co jej bielizna? :roll eyes:  :wink:

----------


## aga82

> Hej
> 
> Coś o jakiś czteropakach "słyszałem"czy jakoś ...
> Chyba jednak komuś się to przyda, to miłe  
> 
> Czas na kolejną częśc z cyklu "Buduj z NETbetem":
> http://hotfile.com/dl/114539083/1872...zesc7.pdf.html
> 
> Pozdrawiam



Dzięki bardzo dobry człowieku :smile:  stargałam sobie 7 część, ale nie mogę jakoś znaleźć  1 i 2 :sad:  weź być człowiekiem i podziel się jeszcze raz

----------


## lpawlow

> Dzięki bardzo dobry człowieku stargałam sobie 7 część, ale nie mogę jakoś znaleźć  1 i 2 weź być człowiekiem i podziel się jeszcze raz


Hej Aga
Czesc 1 i 2 znajduja sie w poscie #2687, ktory zostal dodany 02-04-2011 15:04.
Linki sa nadal aktualne.
Pozdr

----------


## compi

Net, jakiekolwiek skazy, niedoróbki na wyszlifowanych ścianach zobaczysz dobrze po pierwszym malowaniu lub gruntowaniu. Jak teraz nie widzisz baboli to znaczy że zuch jesteś i będzie dobrze. I nie gruntuj przypadkiem ławkowcem bo powycierasz gładź.

----------


## ikusia

"I nie gruntuj przypadkiem ławkowcem"
o chociaż raz się zgadzacie z moim mężem :smile: 

ja w sprawie kolorów :smile:  netbet istnieje duże prawdopodobieństwo, że matka dyrettorka znała już kolory poszczególnych pomieszczeń zanim wbiliście pierwszą łopatę  :wink:  więc nie ciesz się na zapas  :smile:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Netbet, nie została Ci czasem po budowie rozdzielnica budowlana?:>

----------


## SSN774

> Net, jakiekolwiek skazy, niedoróbki na wyszlifowanych ścianach zobaczysz dobrze po pierwszym malowaniu lub gruntowaniu. Jak teraz nie widzisz baboli to znaczy że zuch jesteś i będzie dobrze. I nie gruntuj przypadkiem ławkowcem bo powycierasz gładź.


Do netbeta ofkors:

Pewnie wiesz, ale jak nie napiszę to będę miał wyrzuty sumienia... nie przeocz zacieków gruntu, bo będziesz szorował albo darł gładz, paskudnie to wyglada, wiem bo mam takich parę ;(

----------


## netbet

> Netbet, nie została Ci czasem po budowie rozdzielnica budowlana?:>


eenooo.. rozdzielnica budowlana za chwile przekształci się w pełnowartościową krzynkę bezpieczników... znaczy krzynkę wymienię, ale bebechy są "docelowe"  :cool: 

za to pozostało mi .... właśnie myślę... cholera - nie mam "pozostałości" ...żadnych....
znaczy mam - zagiarki :cool:

----------


## netbet

> Net, jakiekolwiek skazy, niedoróbki na wyszlifowanych ścianach zobaczysz dobrze po pierwszym malowaniu lub gruntowaniu. Jak teraz nie widzisz baboli to znaczy że zuch jesteś i będzie dobrze. I nie gruntuj przypadkiem ławkowcem bo powycierasz gładź.


cholera - naprawdę nic nie widzę pod tą lampką...
powiedzcie mi jak to powinno wyglądać????? mam "luzy" pod przyłożoną poziomicą 120 cm gdzieś ok. 1mm max... tak to powinno być??

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Eno, no chyba że tak  :wink:  Ja muszę iść do jakiejś hurtowni i złożyć sobie skrzynkę, a najlepiej jakbyś netbecie kochany napisał co tam w tej krzynce masz to sam sobie jakoś ją złożę  :wink:  Zbiję z kilku desek i tyle...

----------


## netbet

> Do netbeta ofkors:
> 
> Pewnie wiesz, ale jak nie napiszę to będę miał wyrzuty sumienia... nie przeocz zacieków gruntu, bo będziesz szorował albo darł gładz, paskudnie to wyglada, wiem bo mam takich parę ;(


cholera - info warte flaszki :cool: ... czyli jak_ "w końcu"_ siem ustawim i wypełnimy deklarcyje.... :cool:

----------


## netbet

> Eno, no chyba że tak  Ja muszę iść do jakiejś hurtowni i złożyć sobie skrzynkę, a najlepiej jakbyś netbecie kochany napisał co tam w tej krzynce masz to sam sobie jakoś ją złożę  Zbiję z kilku desek i tyle...


co ja tam mam - nie wiem.. ja [email protected]$ ... jakieś 3 bezpieczniki i jedna róźnicówka.... podaja z BasH'em, tomraiderem, Jarkiem.P .... one som fachowce łode elletryki... ja jestem od piorunów - jak Matka Dyrettorka rzuci - ja zbieram :cool:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

No chyba będę musiał. Ale chyba u Basha widziałem że coś klecił więc zrobię na wzór i tyle...

----------


## BasH

Wbij sobie rozdzielnica budowlana na alledrogo i coś wybierz pod swoje potrzeby - co do wyposażenia - ja mam program minimum jak już pisał NETbet. Różnicówka 3fazowa + esy + wskaźnik faz.
Do tego w RB 3x gniazdo 230, 1x 16A 3f, 1x32A 3f.

----------


## BasH

> Net, jakiekolwiek skazy, niedoróbki na wyszlifowanych ścianach zobaczysz dobrze po pierwszym malowaniu lub gruntowaniu. Jak teraz nie widzisz baboli to znaczy że zuch jesteś i będzie dobrze. I nie gruntuj przypadkiem ławkowcem bo powycierasz gładź.


Święta prawda  :smile:  Ja leciałem co prawda tu gdzie aktualnie mieszkam po całości gipsarem i pamiętam, że niby dotarłem siatką i papierem, odpyliłem a po przemalowaniu gruntem momentalnie ujawniały się miejsca z rysami. Szlag mnie trafiał. Ale to jeszcze nic w porównaniu do soczystego mięsa przy zaciąganiu sufitów w łazienkach i glifów nad oknami...

----------


## SSN774

> cholera - naprawdę nic nie widzę pod tą lampką...
> powiedzcie mi jak to powinno wyglądać????? mam "luzy" pod przyłożoną poziomicą 120 cm gdzieś ok. 1mm max... tak to powinno być??


Miałem na myśli takie oto atrakcje, to u mnie na suficie... nie patrzcie na jakość obróbki, nie chciałem małej obudzić fleszem, więc trochę w photoshopie wyciągnąłem suwakami...
 

Pozdro,


P.S. Jakby Lancera żywot się zakończył, polecam to ...

----------


## tomraider

> cholera - naprawdę nic nie widzę pod tą lampką...
> powiedzcie mi jak to powinno wyglądać????? mam "luzy" pod przyłożoną poziomicą 120 cm gdzieś ok. 1mm max... tak to powinno być??


Witam.
Dziś rozprawka o garbach ,urokach i cieniach  ścian i sufitów. Garby powodują powstawanie widocznych cieni i to one glównie nas wqrwiają , wklęsłości raczej nie widać. By je znaleźć tak jak radzi Combi używamy odpowiednio światła , pomiary poziomicą niewiele dadzą. 
Ściany: po malowaniu jak przeoczymy to najbardziej będzie widać garby w oświetleniu dziennym , w sztucznym prostopadłym od żyrandola prawie wcale. Żeby je znaleźć na etapie szlifowania pamiętamy że garby najlepiej widać w słabo oświetlonym pomieszczeniu podświetlając z boku żarówką lub lampą, więc  zarzucasz na okna koc czy szary papier i zwykłą żarówkę lub lampę    PRZYKŁADASZ  do ściany zaraz za oknem i z boku oglądasz na różnych wysokościach garby-cienie  na łączeniach lub szpachlowaniu śrub, po pierwszym łączeniu przenosimy się przed drugie itp. Zawsze  tak jak świeciło by słońce z okna . Tak sprawdzasz ściany prostopadłe do okna, na równoległych raczej garbów nie będzie widać. Drugą metodą którą ja osobiście stosuję , mniej pracochłonna, to polega na przyłożeniu rozpostartej dłoni delikatnie opuszkami do ściany i bardzo szybki energiczny ruch po łączeniu, może to kwestia wyczucia ale ja wyczuwam nierówność 0,2 mm. Znalezione garby zeszlifować a wklęsłość ,zwykle za nimi, zaszpachlować. 
Sufit: garby-cienie  w dzień najbardziej widać najdalej od okna , zwłaszcza po założeniu firan, po zapaleniu żyrandola  uwypuklają się te najdalej od niego położone, oświetlenie boczne ,jak planuje Netbet wymaga idealnie prostych łączeń, zastosowanie świecących w ,,oczy’’ halogenów ukryje każdy garb. Tak jak przy ścianach zaciemniamy pomieszczenie i oświetlamy lampą (taką by nas nie raziła ) od doły z odległości paru centymetrów w miejscu gdzie będzie żyrandol, a potem tak samo zaraz za oknem. 
Garby można zrobić samemu przy gruntowaniu łapiąc pył wałkiem i zostawiając zacieki z ,,takiej zaprawy’’. Dlatego trzeba gruntować wałkiem z bliska, na drabinie, dokładnie odpylone powierzchnie , i dokładnie się przyglądać czy nie robimy frędzli z pyłu.Co może się stać pokazał SSN 774, klasyczne frędzle które po zagruntowaniu ciężko wyrównać, normalnie to zamiast je szlichować lepiej je zaszpachlować i ,,rozciągnać'' na większą powierzchnię. 
Jeżeli jednak zrobiliśmy parę brzydkich garbów a za póżno lub brak chęci  na poprawki można się ,,ratować’’ wykonując ,,fakturę’’ na malowanej ścianie, zależy ona od rodzaju wałka i samej farby. 
Pozdrawiam.
PS. PS malowaniu i fakturach z wałka jeszcze napiszę. inni taż mogą coś naskrobać, nie?

----------


## Tom Bor

zasuwasz aż miło z "tynkami" ale rękawiczuszki to się raczej do wymiany nadają.

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Jednym słowem "Dzisiaj robimy łapa"  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Lilianette

Haha, siłownia do zgapienia, zawsze mi ślubny prawił, jak mu marudziłam, że za gruba i takie tam bleble - na budowę bloczki przerzucać  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Ty NetBetMuskuł pomogłabym Ci ale za mało mnie cenisz, jak na moje doswiadczenie to powinno byc cegielke wiecej :cool:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Kolega z pracy mi podesłał, tak powinnismy smigac. Przy nich to male pikusie _jezdesmy_
pomocnicy NetBeta

----------


## Martinezio

Heh, nieźli, o ile to nie fotomontaż  :big tongue:

----------


## Jarek.P

Przynajmniej część z tych zdjęć to na mur beton (nomen omen) fotomontaż, choćby to ostatnie - no nie wierzę w zarówno "udźwig", jak i zdolność do utrzymania tego wszystkiego w równowadze.

Natomiast co do sposobu transportu materiałów - w to potrafię uwierzyć. Zarówno iście afrykański brak pomyślunku (nie, nie jestem rasistą, mówię o faktach) mi się zgadza, jak i sama metoda: taki sposób transportu pustaków na wyższe kondygnacje (pełne bloczki siporeksu) widziałem osobiście  :smile: 

A co do Netbetowej siłowni - Netbet, ja Ciebie proszę, Ty zmień normy! Bo właśnie mi wyszło, że ja ani chłop ani baba  :smile: 

J. (co zeszłego roku przerzucając pół palety cegły pełnej, po cztery nosił).

----------


## netbet

> pomocnicy NetBeta


..ja to przygarnąłbym tego od cegieł... łącznie z tymi cegłami - słyszeliście jak "dzwonią"?  :Lol:

----------


## netbet

> A co do Netbetowej siłowni - Netbet, ja Ciebie proszę, Ty zmień normy! Bo właśnie mi wyszło, że ja ani chłop ani baba 
> 
> J. (co zeszłego roku przerzucając pół palety cegły pełnej, po cztery nosił).


ekhm... jakby to ująć... ten stos "dla facia" - 7 sztuk.... to juz jak osłabłem... normalnie to po 9 sie leci i zapiera o cycki.. :cool:

----------


## netbet

słuchajta...mam pytanie - do elletrykuff

siedze i liczę obwody elektryczne i podział ich pod kontem rodzielnicy...

czy można przyjąć dla jednego obwodu oświetlenia moc 1kW i to posadzić na jednym bezpieczniku w rozdzielni? ( nie pytajcie mnie co tam będzie... po prostu będzie tyle jak wszytko się włączy )

tylko "łopatologicznie " proszę...

----------


## Jarek.P

Typowy obwód oświetleniówki ma 10A zabezpieczenie i przewód 1,5mm2, co oznacza, że możesz tam powiesić do 2kW mocy łącznej. Ponieważ najprawdopodobniej z tak prowadzonych rachunków wynika, że potrzebujesz jednego wspólnego obwodu oświetleniowego na cały dom, nie przejmuj się mocami i zrób podział logiczny: np poddasze osobno, parter osobno (ew. na parterze dwa obwody jakoś sensownie rozdzielone, jeśli masz tam dużo punktów) i zewnętrzne osobno (te najlepiej do osobnej różnicówki).

J.

----------


## netbet

Jarek - ten 1 kW to "bardzo wstępnie" salon i hol... liczę max moc jak włacze wszytko.

wielkie dzięki!

kombinuję wszystko upchnąć w puchę 3x12... obwody - spoko... po "mniej więcej logicznym" podziale wychodzi mi na cały dom jakieś 20 ... wiec mam 16 "zaślepek" pustych... co tam się jeszcze upycha? różnicówki - 3 zaślepki ? ile ich ? co jeszcze powinno tam być?

----------


## BasH

Różnicówka parter, piętro, zewnętrzna to wg. mnie minimum (czyli 3). Na światło nie daję. Mam jeszcze osobną na łazienki, trójfazowe z garażem i tzw. wrażliwe. Szczegóły w moim dzienniku (rozłączniki itepe)
Jarek zaproponuje podział różnicówek fazowy.
BasH zaproponuje podział różnicówek logiczny.
Sam wybierzesz po swojemu.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Jarek - ten 1 kW to "bardzo wstępnie" salon i hol... liczę max moc jak włacze wszytko.


To ile masz tam punktów świetlnych?????? Bo licząc nawet antyłunijne klasyczne żarówki wychodzi ze 30 punktów...




> kombinuję wszystko upchnąć w puchę 3x12... obwody - spoko... po "mniej więcej logicznym" podziale wychodzi mi na cały dom jakieś 20 ... wiec mam 16 "zaślepek" pustych... co tam się jeszcze upycha? różnicówki - 3 zaślepki ? ile ich ? co jeszcze powinno tam być?


Różnicówki, przepięciowe- uzbiera się,nie bój. Rozdzielnia 3x12 to maleństwo jest. Da się, ale tylko, jeśli to będzie instalacja naprawdę bez szaleństw.

J.

----------


## netbet

> To ile masz tam punktów świetlnych?????? Bo licząc nawet antyłunijne klasyczne żarówki wychodzi ze 30 punktów...
> 
>  .


..no ... tych "punktów" w salonie jest niby tylko 8, z czego 6 po 100W i dwa jeszcze niewiadomej mocy... dochodzi hol - jakieś 150-200W ... kuchnia - jakieś 150-200W ... i uzbierało się ( klepnięte są przez Matkę Dyrettorkę oprawy wpuszczane w sufit...a tam ziaróweczki 2 x 50 ...)

----------


## netbet

lampki... ło takie... ino czarne :cool: 



tak na marginesie... wie ktoś gdzie można kupić coś takiego w "normalnych" pieniądzach?? bo jak widzę cenę 2-3 stówy za sztukę to mi się słabo robi....

----------


## compi

Katalog Massive w dłoń plus dobre rabaty u jakiegoś lokalesa z hurtowni i powinno być taniej, ale taka podwójna w detalu to te 200 minimum może kosztować. A rozdzielnię montuj większą. Jak nie teraz to w przyszłości jakieś sterowania sobie dołożysz, a wydasz teraz tylko kilka dych więcej.

----------


## Inż.

Cześć NET,
Pozwolę sobie dodać kilka sugestii:
1. rozdzielke to może powieksz o kolejne 12 pól.
2. Punkty oświetlenia podziel co najmniej na Parter i Poddasze. Nie dawaj na nie różnicówki, a zwłaszcza wspólnej, bo jak ci trzaśnie to będzie ciemno wszedzie...
Ewentualnie jak chcesz to na każdy poziom oddzielna różnicówka 1 fazowa...
Rozumiem, że moc 1kW na oświetlenia, to moc zainstalowana, weź pod uwagę, że wszystkie nie będą włączone jednocześnie... pomnóż przez 0,6 i będzie ok.
3. Na kuchnię i łazienki dobrą proktyka jest dać oddzielne różnicówki na gniazda. W kuchni różnicówka 3 fazowa, na łazienki 1 fazowe.
4. Pozostałe obwody podziel do 10 gniazd i zabezpiecz... Masz dziecioka to postarałbym się zabezpieczyć większość gniazd bo jak palucha albo jakiegoś gwoździa wepcha to go nie walnie...
5. Wymogiem jest obecnie montaż zabezpieczenia przpięciowego B+C - cena 700-900zł to te twoje lampki to pukiś przy tym :smile: 

Pozdro

----------


## netbet

...cholera - dla was elletryków wszytko jest jasne... a dla mnie ta cała rozdzielnica to zbiór jakis tam pstryczków sryczków... chyba będę musiał odrobić lekcje, bo o ile pospinanie kabelkuff to pikuś, tak ta puszka i jej zawartość to juz wyższa szkoła jazdy...

----------


## Martinezio

Popieram przedpiśców. Tablicę montuj możliwie największą, jaką znajdziesz. Ja u siebie mam 4x12 i powiem Ci, że jest mi mało. Wpadło mi kiedyś do łba, żeby wzbogacić instalację o przepięciówki, jakieś zegary, czy przełączniki automatyczne faz i jak patrzę na tablicę, tak wiem, że nie zmieszczę wszystkiego i trzeba będzie wszystko przerabiać. Zostały mi wolne raptem 4 pola + 1 es jednofazowy, pojedynczy, jako zapas, a dodam, że nie mam żadnych bajerów. Ot, kilka różnicówek, trochę esów jedno i trzy fazowych...

A propos bajerów, to podpowiem z doświadczenia, że warto wydzielić sobie kilka obwodów zabezpieczonych dodatkowo automatycznym przełącznikiem faz (np. gniazdo lodówki, oświetlenie awaryjne, kocioł i pompki). No i warto mieszać fazy nie tylko między piętra, ale także między pokojami w ramach jednego piętra. Jak ktoś podsobiesi wiaderko z jedną z faz (u mnie częsty przypadek), to zawsze na piętrze znajdziesz pokój, w którym działa czy to gniazdko, czy oświetlenie  :smile: 


Edit @inż: emm... mówisz, że teraz jest _wymagane_ zabezpieczenie przepięciowe? Od kiedy i gdzie to jest ustalone?

----------


## netbet

no dobra - namówiliście mnie na 3x18... :wink:  najwyżej se tam kontrolki powtykam i będzie kolorowo

----------


## Inż.

Net zapodaj swój pomysł z aparatami w rozdzielnicy... i moc dorzuć...
Jakoś to poukładamy...

Jeśli chodzi o brak miejsca w już istniejącej rozdzielnicy... to zawsze można dostawić coś dodatkowego...
Oczywiscie montaż w garażu, pom. gospodarczym tablicy natynkowej nie czyni niczego złego...
Ale jak się ma tablicę w hollu głównym to już nie zastawi się kwiatkiem...

----------


## netbet

...pojade dzis na działe i posprawdzam co jest i jak to jest przewidziane ... dam cynka wieczorem jak to ogarnę i opisze...

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Ok, a jak Wy se o elektryce gadacie to ja jako znawca sie _podłoncze_ 
Uwaga mowie:







 Chlopaki maja racje :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Martinezio

Eeee... wrong... Chłopaki nie płaczą ;P
Nawet, jak ich poprąduje :>

----------


## netbet

..i kurwa zapomniałem w ferworze walki obcenić obwody i to wszytko spisać... :bash:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> ..i kurwa zapomniałem w ferworze walki obcenić obwody i to wszytko spisać...


Nie martw sie, my na sucho polozylismy rury, porobiłam zdjecia i chcialam sie zapytac czy dobrze i telefon wpier..lil mi wszystkie zdjecia i teraz nie wiem ....

Taaaki  dzien. ...wez se browarka, ja nie moge, a Zywca bym sie napila z soczkiem ( wiem profanacja :smile:

----------


## BasH

A ja już nawet fot nie strzelam u siebie, bo was zanudzę. Lecę dalej z białym (działówki). Wczoraj skończyłem się alarmować, wyszło ponad ćwierć kilometra kabla, alarm woła jeść smsem i ogólnie jest nieźle. Żona mnie zagoniła do działówek, bo "coś chociaż widać jak robisz"  :smile:  LOL

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Lecę dalej z białym


...mozesz to zonce zaspiewac :cool: 

_Lecę, bo chcę
Lecę, bo życie jest złe
Czy są pieniądze czy nie
Lecę, bo wolność to zew
Lecę, bo wciąż kocham ciebie_

----------


## Inż.

Cześć rebiata...
widzę, że nikumu robienie zdjęć nieszło wczoraj...
Mi na dodatek gdzieś [email protected]#^$%& aparat...
Przez dwa dni nie mogłem znaleść... ja rozumiem,
że może gdzieś sie podziać kielnia, młotek, poziomica...
To zawsze ma nogi...
Ale aparat fotograficzny... Wczoraj znalazłem wieczorem...

Net u ciebie to chociaż widać, że idzie robota jak burza....
U mnie się trochę zawiesiło przez opóźnienie w montażu okien...
Ale tak sobie myślę, że pojadę po świętach z poddaszem...
Jeszcze trochę muszę wyciągnąc tam ścianki :smile: 

Inż.

----------


## Tom Bor

mnie tak przy odbiorze tynków małż pogonił że oddechu złapać nie mogłam ( do roboty gnał) o wyjęciu aparatu nie wspomnę. :eek:

----------


## Martinezio

To ja chyba jako jedyny wczoraj nie miałem problemów ze zdjęciami  :wink:  Bom nie robił. Za to przedwczoraj robiłem i miałem wczoraj wrzucić foty zieleninki ogrodowej do jakiej galerii, ale zabocyłem aparatu zabrać :/ Dziś też ;P
Za to wczoraj zrobiłem w końcu linkę hamulcową w moim Puntolocie, która była się gupia urwała :/ 3h roboty z wybebeszeniem jednego koła... A muszę zrobić to jeszcze 2 razy, ale z wymianą szczęk hamulcowych i to w obu kołach tylnich :/ Muszę sobie całego dzionka zarezerwować na to...

----------


## netbet

..nic mi nie mów o samochodzie... ja nawet nie wiem od czego zacząć wymienianie, bo za dużo tego po zimie... te japońce jakies takie "mientkie" som... wszytko sie urywa  :Smile: 

chyba jedynie Inż. ma spokój - cos tam ostatnio grzebał..

----------


## Lilianette

A pro po samochodów. W naszej furgonetce pt. transit prawie pełnoletni, wczoraj się ślubnemu linka od gazu zerwała więc na szybko, długo nie myśląc, na krótko związał i to biedne auto dostało takich obrotów, że szok. Jak wcześniej jechał max 80/h to teraz prawie stówę wyciągnął. Najlepiej bo, macha stopowicz, żeby go zabrać, ślubny pokazuje, że nie nie, no bo jak, jak tu gaz na full, blachy ledwo się trzymają, tył zarzuca, sobie facet pomyślał, że jakiś wariat jedzie i jeszcze dla szpanu przygazówkę robi  graciakiem  :wink:

----------


## Inż.

A rzeczywiście grzebałem tzn. dałem na warsztat ale dokładnie powiedziałem co ma być zrobione... I tak zostało zrobione...
A terez futa Lublin zasuwa jak marzenie...
Problem najwiekszy jaki miałem był z zapalaniem...
Konstruktorzy zamontowali tylko jeden przekaźnik podtrzymujacy cewki zapłonu...
Teraz mam zrobiony dodatkowo drugi przekaźnik do podtrzymania i cacko śmiga...
Leci na spokojnie 110km/h, aha wiekowe to ono nie jest 2000r.
A pali tyż nie powiem wiele... ok. 10-11 ON
Czyli jak polatam cały tydzień wte i we wte to spali mi 100zł :smile: 

Inż.

----------


## Martinezio

No to całkiem ładnie pali. Mój Puntolot pali tyle (a ostatnio nawet więcej) gazu :/ Paliwa trochę mniej schodzi, ale gdzie Punciak a gdzie Lublin...

Szykuje mi się chyba zakup czegoś nowszego :/ Kolejny kredyt... Szlag by to...

----------


## netbet

eee... to mi to ścierwo japonskie pali ( jak spokojnie lece po trasie do stówki ) jakieś 4,5 litra wachy :cool: ... w miescie jakieś 6,5-7,0... 
tylko mało ładowny jest - max 6 worów zaprawy do bagaznika ( wyglada wtedy jak wodolot i zawsze mam pietra że mnie gliny zatrzymają... a wtedy - papa dowodzik... )

----------


## BetaGreta

A my wczoraj z mężem doszliśmy, że chyba sami będziemy rozprowadzać wodę.
Oczywiście dzięki Twoim wpisom  :smile: 
Hydraulicy liczą sobie średnio 120 zł za punkt. Poza tym większość ma odległe terminy i czas wykonania u nich to tydzień/dwa (u nas parterówka, wszystko w jednej linii i 14 punktów).
Możesz mi napisać gdzie najlepiej kupować materiały do instalacji wody? Najchętniej zamówilibyśmy te rzeczy przez internet.

----------


## Inż.

mój lublinek to bierze na siebie 3 osoby, przedział pełen gratów - wiertarki i inne...
i jeszcze 36 bloczków 24 suporek, 8 worków kleju i jeszcze coś bym wcisnoł....
a do tego jeszcze mam bagaźnik na dachu na drabiny... wtedy to spali 12l i fajnie buja :smile:

----------


## Tom Bor

to się nazywa samochód "budowlany"

----------


## Inż.

"budowlany samoroba"  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> A my wczoraj z mężem doszliśmy, że chyba sami będziemy rozprowadzać wodę.
> Oczywiście dzięki Twoim wpisom 
> Hydraulicy liczą sobie średnio 120 zł za punkt. Poza tym większość ma odległe terminy i czas wykonania u nich to tydzień/dwa (u nas parterówka, wszystko w jednej linii i 14 punktów).
> Możesz mi napisać gdzie najlepiej kupować materiały do instalacji wody? Najchętniej zamówilibyśmy te rzeczy przez internet.


czyli kolejny człek przechodzi na ciemną stronę samorobów :Lol: 

ja wsio kupowałem z ASPOL'u w Łodzi... bo jestem "instalator"  :wink:  i dostałem duuuuży rabat - trza kombinować.
z tym netem to chyba Ci nie wyjdzie...złaczki, kolanka i małe duperele to tak... ale rury są w sztangach 4m - koszt przesyłki kurierskiej - masakra.
kupuj tam gdzie jest mozliwość wypożyczenia zgrzewarki ( kupować sie nie opłaca - bo ile razy będziesz jeszcze robić instalację?  :wink:  )

----------


## netbet

> "budowlany samoroba"


jakbym cyknął zdjęcie środka mojej fury to byśta poumierali ze smiechu... zaraz zaczną ziemniaki wschodzić, jakieś oczy sie na mnie gapia spod fotela, cos mi sapie z bagażnika... normalnie mój samochód zaczyna czyhać na moje zycie :Lol:

----------


## BetaGreta

> czyli kolejny człek przechodzi na ciemną stronę samorobów
> 
> ja wsio kupowałem z ASPOL'u w Łodzi... bo jestem "instalator"  i dostałem duuuuży rabat - trza kombinować.
> z tym netem to chyba Ci nie wyjdzie...złaczki, kolanka i małe duperele to tak... ale rury są w sztangach 4m - koszt przesyłki kurierskiej - masakra.
> kupuj tam gdzie jest mozliwość wypożyczenia zgrzewarki ( kupować sie nie opłaca - bo ile razy będziesz jeszcze robić instalację?  )


Staramy się dużo robić sami ale nie tyle co Ty  :smile: 
Dzięki za rady. Będziemy szukać tak aby w długi weekend majowy zwalczyć temat  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

> jakbym cyknął zdjęcie środka mojej fury to byśta poumierali ze smiechu... zaraz zaczną ziemniaki wschodzić, jakieś oczy sie na mnie gapia spod fotela, cos mi sapie z bagażnika... normalnie mój samochód zaczyna czyhać na moje zycie


...yhm... czy ty czasem mojego samochodu nie opisujesz, w dodatku w sposób prześmiewczy???  :mad: 



J.

----------


## netbet

eee... widze że więcej jest takich co w nocy to do swojego auta nie wsiadają... :Lol: 

ja tam nie wsiadam - boje sie tego co na mnie łypie spod fotela - robotę zawsze kończę przed zachodem słońca

----------


## Martinezio

Ja ostatnio ze swojego egzorcyzmowałem to coś spod fotela... Ciężko było... Śmieciara 2 razy przyjeżdżała  po zwłoki :S

----------


## Tom Bor

wasze samochody po prostu _żyją własnym ( przerażającym) życiem_

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Ja po pierwszym tygodniu budowy myslalam ze mam rosomaka pustynnego :smile: Jednak Vectra :smile:  Ale za to wchodzi uwaga: 10 workow cementu, pociagnie 2 tony kruszywa ( zakopie sie ale pociagnie) i taczka sie miesci w bagazniku nie wspominajac o zageszczarce.

Martinezio ja tez mialam Puntolota, ale jakas piz..a nowiuskim Volvo mi go usmierciła

----------


## BasH

> Ja po pierwszym tygodniu budowy myslalam ze mam rosomaka pustynnegoJednak Vectra Ale za to wchodzi uwaga: 10 workow cementu,


No co ty - jak ja do swojej astry kombi włożę 20 worków, to ty do większej vectry 10? Chyba że masz sedana  :smile: 
Aha - do tego tona na przyczepie i do przodu. Silnik 2.0 daje radę  :smile:  Tak woziłem sprzęt i towar jak mi drogę robili na polbruk i cięższe samochody się kopały.
Tylko klocki hamulcowe szybko schodziły przy stopowaniu ciężkiego zestawu  :smile:  Alusy momentalnie czarne.

----------


## compi

Ja ostatnio po uwagach żony musiałem kupić do mojego choinkę zapachową. Bo faktycznie robolami waliło. Choinkę wspomogłem zimowym płynem do sprysków, który jest ewidentnym dynksem i gdy mam podejrzenia, że ktoś może być uczulony na ludzkie zapachy to uruchamiam perfumerię. Tylko problem miałem z policmajstrem i ich nowym wynalazkiem zwanym alkomatem, tym takim jak latarka. Kazał mi najpierw po pierwszej próbie dmuchać, a nie chuchać, a potem musiałem wyjść z samochodu bo przez ten płyn(mocny jak cholera) wykazywało stan po spożyciu.

----------


## netbet

> wasze samochody po prostu _żyją własnym ( przerażającym) życiem_


Ilona ...no nie gadaj że u ciebie w aucie nic/nikt nie mieszka i pachnie fiołkami 
... z drugiej strony lepiej nie wiedzieć... zaglądałaś pod fotel? :wink: 

ale... najfajniej jest znaleźć dyche jak się już sprząta...

----------


## Jarek.P

To ja tylko dodam, że na dachu służbowej Astry, bez żadnych relingów, bagażników, wprost na blasze przewiozłem niegdyś boazerię na cały przedpokój obecnego mieszkania  :smile: 

Focusa załadowanego do pełna osłonkami do CO  można podziwiać gdzieś w moim dzienniku. Ciężkie toto nie było, ale za to dla kierowcy bardzo niewiele miejsca zostawało. Tymże focusem wiozłem też stalowoszklane drzwi do racka (czytelnicy mojego dziennika wiedzą, pozostałym niech wystarczy informacja, że były to drzwi. Normalne drzwi, tylko że  ze szklanej tafli, ze stalowymi okuciami), drzwi leżały na szczytach siedzeń i były przytroczone wszystkimi linkami, jakie znalazłem, m.in. przez otwarte okna obu drzwi do słupka pośrodku samochodu, a dodatkowo ja prowadziłem auto jedną ręką, drugą cały czas trzymając te drzwi z boku. Wszystko po to, żeby na zakręcie mi głowy nie ścięły  :smile: 

A no i pamiętam, jak lata temu, Astrą kombi przeprowadzałem koleżankę z wynajmowanego mieszkania. Zabraliśmy się jednym kursem, ale wyglądało to tak, że najpierw wypełniłem bagażnik i tył samochodu dokładnie pod sufit, potem wsiadła na przód koleżanka i zabudowałem ją, a na koniec i tak okazało się, że został jeszcze jedenkwiatek doniczkowy, który wiozłem sam na kolanach oraz miska plastikowa, którą po prostu po otworzeniu którychś tylnych drzwi przycisnąłem do sterty i pieprznąłem drzwiami, zanim zdążyła spaść na ulicę.

A co do "zapachów" - jeszcze przed zamknięciem budowy, za siedzeniem woziłem swoje ciuszki robocze, wiadomo, po robocie zwykle nie były pachnące. Dodatkowo pewnego dnia przewiozłem w aucie "chińczyka" (w sensie: danie na wynos) i tegoż dnia oddałem samochód na przegląd w ASO, po któym miał trafić w tymże ASO do jakiejśtam drobnej naprawy, w związku z czym było dokonywane "przekazanie wewnętrzne". I z tego przekazania potem obejrzałem raport. A w nim, cytuję z pamięci: "samochód bardzo brudny, w środku samochodu nieprzyjemny zapach, bałagan, ubłocona tapicerka"  :smile: 

J.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Bash combi, Misiek mnie poprawil- 14 workow+ caly full wypas. Kiedys jechaly nim tez cegly na komin rodzicow, tak czy siak modle sie zeby budowe przezyła. Seadanami się brzydzę :cool:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

W moja prawie pełnoletnią astrę wchodzi 100 zgrzewek drinków  :wink:  800 butelek i ani jednej więcej.

----------


## adamoos

Musi się udać, piszesz o zagęszczarce, a co powiesz o dwóch? I jeszcze kilka pcv 160 i 110 ale one przez szyberdach wystawały więc się nie liczy. I jeszcze weszliśmy z teściem oba.

----------


## netbet

> To ja tylko dodam, że na dachu służbowej Astry, bez żadnych relingów, bagażników, wprost na blasze przewiozłem niegdyś boazerię na cały przedpokój obecnego mieszkania


taa... te służbowe są zawsze najlepsze  :Lol:  zawsze podjadą pod 30 cm krawężnik ...

----------


## Inż.

Widzę, że tematy samochodowe podobnie jak budowlane rozwijaja się dobrze...
Ja dodam, że na początku miałem jako autko "budowlane" forda fiestę, tylko taczka mi nie wlazła...
A tak woziłem cały majdan ogrodowy...
Jak pokazała się możliwość kupienia lublinka to bez zastanowienia, cena tez by powaliła... taka mała :smile: 
I teraz to jest komfort, wszystko wchodzi i jeszcze niski koszt utrzymania...

Inż.

----------


## Tom Bor

*net*  jedyne co jechało u mojego męża w samochodzie to 4 wory cementu a to się nie liczy.mamy majstra,który posiada super auto i przywozi jesli mu coś potrzebne i mój wujo ma takiego szerszenia i też nam cosik przywiezie jak braknie.Ta chałupę to raczej moja mama buduje bo jest tam 24 godz. na 24h

----------


## amalfi

WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT!

----------


## 78mysz

*Wesołych Świąt*

*życzy Mysza*

----------


## netbet

..wracając na chwilę do tematu "motoryzacja"

...kiedyś, jeszcze za dobrych czasów jak miałem granatnika,  kumple wycięli mi numer... :Lol: 



nawet [email protected]#$ list przewozowy był przyklejony i przesyłka zgłoszona

----------


## BasH

> .lublinka ...wszystko wchodzi.....Inż.


E tam lublinek - ja swoją asterką wożę też takie rzeczy:

----------


## Tom Bor

Zdrowych i Wesołych Świąt dla całej Rodzinki

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Za dobrych czasow, czyli jak bylo 10 kilo wiecej  :cool:  bo nie bylo fitnesu z cegłami

Ale Was poniosło z tymi autami, byleby budowe wytrzymaly :smile:

----------


## Katarina Ols

wszystkiego dobrego :smile:

----------


## Arctica

WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT

----------


## MusiSieUdac

To ja tez-Wesołych :smile:

----------


## BasH

Wszelkiej pomyślności i zdrowia - pozdrawiam(y).

----------


## asiagasz

WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT :smile:

----------


## BetaGreta



----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

> lampki... ło takie... ino czarne
> 
> 
> 
> tak na marginesie... wie ktoś gdzie można kupić coś takiego w "normalnych" pieniądzach?? bo jak widzę cenę 2-3 stówy za sztukę to mi się słabo robi....


Może coś takiego? Są to same oprawki, ale cena 75 za podwójne i 95 za potrójne jest do zaakceptowania. Podaję adres sklepu: Szczecin ul. Struga/Hangarowa 13. Aparat z komórki to i zdjęcia jak z "komórki"

----------


## BasH

Co tu tak cicho? Ani w dzienniku - ani w komentach...

NETbet - poległeś z hamerykanem? Czy net ci wysiadł?

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

Inwestorzy już po świętach, czas na aktywność. W święta byłem na swojej pustej działeczce jeszcze i postanowiliśmy, że nasz nadzór inwestorski w osobie teścia przy pomocy pana z ciągnikiem dokona orki naszej ziemi, bo ja niestety będę miał 40 km do nowego domu i nie mogę tam często być. Orka z powodu trawska które panoszy się na działce. Chcemy  z moją Kasieńką postawić w lecie oprócz ogrodzenia budowlanego jakiś płotek panelowy drewniany coby zasłonić się od wścibskich i upiec jakiegoś grila. Wypada na pustej działce? Wy też tak mieliście?

----------


## Martinezio

A co ma nie wypaść?  :wink:  To Wasz spłachetek, więc to Wy decydujecie, jak ma wyglądać. Z drugiej strony pytanie, czy warto. IMO jeśli z działki są jakieś ładne widoczki, to od tej strony nie warto się odgradzać. Natomiast od zabudowań i wiochy, to czemu by nie? Oczywiście nic ordynarnego w stylu betonowy płot z drutem kolczastym pod napięciem, bo to tylko wzmoże wścibskość i będziecie mieli dużo nieproszonych gości, którzy będą ciekawi, czemuż to taki płot stoi, a nóż widelec jakie dobro schowali, które można by spieniężyć i bronki lub jabłka nabyć...

Tak swoją szosą, to Net mógłby coś skrobnąć dając znak, że żywion i nie poległ z bronkiem w łapie  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

NetBet się przejadł na Święta i nie dał rady walczyć ...halo Panie NetBecie, pobudka. Na prezenty czekamy :big grin:

----------


## Tom Bor

gdzież to się zapodział nasz samorobny budowlaniec. koniec wolne się skończyło...

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

W tango z Zajączkiem poszli...  :wink:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Łee tam NetBet, chyba Ci Matka Dyrretorka nie dała szlabanu na FM :Confused:  
No weź się bo jakos tu smutno bez gościa w taczce  :cry:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

A mi się wydaje, że netbet coś szykuje... Nic nie pisze teraz, a jak za tydzień się odezwie to już cała chata będzie wykończona...

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

Zaoszczędził już sporo na budowie to może wyjechał w dzicz odpocząć od budowy, TV i netu.

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Jakbym miał , tak jak NETbet obecnie, do rozebrania kawałek dachu i wymurowanie reszty komina to mój entuzjazm byłby taki sam jak ryby na widok ręcznika.
Nie dziwota że , zwłaszcza po rozleniwiających świętach, chłopina nie garnie się do szukania czerwonej koszuli i brązowych spodni .......
pozdrawiam.

----------


## BasH

> ..jakiś spektakularnych nie będzie, ale ... wieści.... wieści..


No w końcu. Bo już myślałem, że leżysz po odpadnięciu z komina albo inne dochodzenie będzie trzeba zrobić. Co do debetów to się nie martw - mamy znajomości w  firmie windykacyjnej  :wink:  (MSU)

----------


## Inż.

Net mówisz, że z kasą słabo...
A tyle białego proszku masz... wiesz ile to na rynku warte :smile: 
Wsyp do woreczków... i na rynek :smile: 

Tylko tych w niebieskich uniformach się wystrzegaj....

Wnętrza całkiem nieźle... tak trzymaj...

----------


## BasH

Coraz bardziej domowo się robi.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

NetBet to Ty zyjesz. W koncu dales jakis znak, bo tu juz chlopaki harcowac zaczęły, normalnie dzieci się rodzą, śluby...jakby Cię z rok nie było. 

Już coraz bliżej mety, a z kasą jak z kasą...coś bardzo dobrze o tym wiem :bash: 


......a propo kasy, przed chwila czytałam kawał ( chyba Tomraiderowi chleb odbieram)

Spotykają się dwaj budowlańcy w czasach kryzysu:
- Jak Ty to robisz, że Twój dom jeszcze wciąż się nie zawalił?
- Ładuje 10 worków piasku i jeden worek cementu.
- To jednak dodajesz cement?!

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

NET NIE RÓB TAK. W czasie ostatniego remontu o którym kiedyś pisałem gość robił gładzie i wydaje mi się, że więcej białego proszku wyniosłem na śmieci niż kupiłem.

----------


## netbet

> NET NIE RÓB TAK.


 .... znaczy jak?

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

Nie można przez tydzień się  nie odzywać chyba, że ma się bardzo ważne powody typu spotkanie z bronkami :wink:

----------


## kalio

> est 16:30 z w łodzi pada śnieg! 
> ktoś tam na górze chyba pobalował i [email protected]#$ wajchy - nie tą przełączył...


A na sanki da rade iść ???

----------


## BasH

E tam śnieg. Wystarczy, że net wysypie pozostałości po szlifowaniu i już ma biało  :smile:

----------


## kalio

gładzi śnieżką to teraz ma śnieg pewnie jeszcze odkażaczem to chciał sprzątać to i zamieć by się zrobiła

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Net czym "maskujesz" wkręty na płytach- od razu gładzią z wiaderka, czy tak jak łączenia płyt najpierw czymś twardszym np. uniflotem, potem sheetrockiem?

----------


## netbet

...flotem... robi sie to "przy okazji" spoinowania...z tego co zostanie na dnie wiadra  :Smile:

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

szlifujesz i dajesz jeszcze gładz? bo ja spoinowania to się nie podejmę, wolę się wymądrzać jak Stary będzie to robił. Ale takie pchełki, to sobie chyba machnę.

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

Jestem zaniepokojony brakiem wpisów w dzienniku Netbeta i w komentach, jeszcze nie wakacje a tu jak w polskim filmie, a może to winna technika i problemy na łączach. Codziennie czytałem to forum i brakuje mi go teraz. Wyraźcie swoją opinię o tym czy na pustej działce budowlanej wypada rozpalać grilla, narazie nie mam nawet szopy na graty.

----------


## netbet

> Wyraźcie swoją opinię o tym czy na pustej działce budowlanej wypada rozpalać grilla, narazie nie mam nawet szopy na graty.


..no to ja będę najsampierwszy - WYPADA!
można nawet uskutecznić tańce... skoki przez ognisko... i takie tam...

jak macie kombiaka to można nawet w deszcz pogrilować :cool:

----------


## eva 33

Netbet.. ale te rolki to chyba nie Twoj rozmiar... maluczkie coś.....

----------


## BiGŚwidnik

Netbet , jak poćwiczysz jazdę na rolkach to UWAGA: mamy nowe zastosowanie Dla nich  :smile: . Wykorzystaj je podczas malowania, ale nie góra dół tylko na okrętkę czyli w jednej ręce bronek w  drugiej wałek z  farbą i i ściany umalowane  :smile:   pozdrawiamy Beti i Grzesiek   :cool:

----------


## BasH

... ale numer.
Musiałem dzisiaj być na moment w Łodzi na piotrowskiej dogadać szczegóły kontraktu na budowę sieci szerokopasmowej - idę do kontrahenta, trzymam komórę a tu obok śmignęło mi coś:

----------


## aka z Ina

nie no! żartujesz chyba, co? :jaw drop: 
oczywiście twarz babci zmieniłeś ,ale reszta :wiggle:

----------


## BasH

Heh - chciałem trochę rozruszać netbetowe komenty, bo za chwilę będzie trzeba tu pajęczyny odgarniać. Netbet się nie odzywa, popularność mu ciąży, bronkami zalewa ale nie ze mną te numery. Bracie - pisz.

----------


## aka z Ina

pisz, pisz, bo jedynym wytłumaczeniem jest pisanie książki :wink:

----------


## Martinezio

Pewnie zaległy komin robi i jak wlazł, tak nie wie, jak zejść  :wink:  Poza tym fotek żadnych nie może zrobić, bo mu się łapki za mocno trzęsą na tej wysokości i zdjęcia rozmazane wychodzą :>

----------


## Tom Bor

tak się świeżego powietrza nałykał na roleksach że się otrząsnąć nie może

----------


## netbet

> Netbet się nie odzywa, popularność mu ciąży, bronkami zalewa ale nie ze mną te numery. Bracie - pisz.


... sie nie odzywa - bo nic się nie dzieje
... popula... co? - uznam że nie słyszałem zarzutu
... bronkami nie zalewa - zapierdala aby zarobić na pierdo#$%^ podatki

se popisałem... no i oblukałem siebie na rolach... ehh - ten moherek jest wyczesany  :cool:  gdzieś ty mnie ustrzelił?

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Oczywiscie w torbie pelno bronkow  :big grin:

----------


## Tom Bor

i chipsy, i kiełbacha na przegryzkę :roll eyes:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> i chipsy, i kiełbacha na przegryzkę


Nie no kielbache w torbie to wozi Bash :sad:

----------


## BasH

Hehe. Nono - i tyję przez to.  :big grin:  Chociaż po dzisiejszej siłce z bloczkami wróciłem do normy  :big grin:

----------


## Tom Bor

a musztardę kto ma?

----------


## Martinezio

Sarepska może być?  :wink:  Innej nie polecam, a już zwłaszcza wynalazków typu francuska dijon  :big tongue:  Do browarka i grillowej najlepsze są polskie, tradycyjne produkty  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

....to ja dorzucam  cwikłe i ostry chrzan, ( nie mylisc z ochrzanem :big grin: )

----------


## Tom Bor

bo co obce to szkodzi...tylko polskie ( dyzma?)

----------


## Martinezio

Jepp... Bo każdy Polak ma polski organizm  :wink:  Nikoś rządzi!

----------


## TINEK

to i ja coś dorzucę, oczywiście polska .... gorzała   :big grin:

----------


## BasH

Znowu cisza - netbet - robisz coś? Jak komin?

----------


## Tom Bor

taki zarobiony i bronkami wieczorem zadżumiony że do kompa siąść nie ma siły  :sleep:

----------


## netbet

eee. tam... nic się nie dzieje. jeszcze nie skończyłem nierównej walki w vatem...
no jest jeszcze kilka "gitów" ...bardzo kosztownych ... które chciał nie chciał własnie na mnie spadły, a właściwie mnie opuściły, a tak naprawdę ostały oddelegowane do pośredniaka... - szkoda gadać ...

gdybym to wszytko co zara będę musiał zapłacić, [email protected]#$% w budowę - kończyłbym tą budowę i zabierał się za "inspiracje"

życie...

----------


## BasH

3maj się - będzie dobrze.

----------


## Martinezio

UU... Cuś niefajnie :/ Bronków braknie...
Jakby co, to krzycz Net, doślemy i będzie git  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Trzymaj sie NetBet i pamietaj sinusoida, sinusoida bedziesz i na gorze. Sam dales rade z chata, to i z wszystkim innym dasz rade. Ty silny gosc_ jezdes_

----------


## Tom Bor

te cholerne sinusoidy jak opadają to może się człek załamać, ale nie TY NET

----------


## ewa&mariusz

Witam. Netbet czytam i patrzę i sam powoli robię swój domek idąc Twoim śladem :wink:  Mam pytanie dotyczące foli którą kładłeś na chudy beton w domu, łączyłeś ją w jakiś sposób z izolacją poziomą pod ścianami, znaczy z papą, aby powstała ciągłość izolacji. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tom Bor

no to się chyba co poważnego stało że Net tak długo milczy halo jest tam kto? :mad:

----------


## tomraider

> no to się chyba co poważnego stało że Net tak długo milczy halo jest tam kto?


To jak Tom Bor ściągamy majty dla Netbeta jak ostatnio, wtedy zadziałało.
ps.Obecnie stawiam mury ,pełny sanszajn ,łydy mam opalone jak porządna murzina, ale dupsko blade, choć wyrzeżbione montybajkiem. 
ps2.Za jakiś czas się pogodzą i Netbet wróci.

----------


## BasH

Spoko - ogarnie problemy, zapije bronkiem, przemyśli, przeprosi się z FM i wróci. Bywa  :smile:  Z autopsji  :smile:  Co nas nie zabije to wzmacnia. 
Ja ostatnio mam zero budowy, macierz zarządzania czasem Eisenhovera wypchana do granic możliwości... Jeszcze ppt trzeba na pojutrze trzasnąć na przemówienie na 2,5 setki osób... <stresior>

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

Wcale się Netbetowi nie dziwię. Właśnie zacząłem drugi remont i znowu nie u siebie i już mam wszystkiego dość. A z budowy to narazie kawałek działki opryskałem Randapem i czekam na efekty. Netbet wracaj do nas, potrzebujemy Cię.

----------


## Tom Bor

*Tomraider*  Ty mnie nie prowokuj, kiedyś to może zadziałało ale teraz to trzeba by cosik lepsiejszego wymyśleć.

----------


## Martinezio

Dajcie chłopakowi szanse ogarnięcia problemów  :smile:  Na to potrzeba czasu. Byle do przodka, nawet małymi stópkami.

Dajmy mu nasz support i czas  :smile:

----------


## Tom Bor

*ok zastosuję się do poleceń*

----------


## netbet

> To jak Tom Bor ściągamy majty dla Netbeta jak ostatnio, wtedy zadziałało.
> .


... w sumie... majty powiadasz....

ee...no... widzę żeś se avatarka machnął tom... plaża, mewy, rowerek... gdzies skitrał browarek? w bidonie? :big grin:

----------


## Martinezio

Jeszcze zależy czyje majty :>

Browarek pewnie mu mewy (białe, te co tupią) donoszą  :big grin: 
Ehh... Pośmigało by się na bajku... Tyle, że mię na moim starym lokum podsobiesili :/ Mam tylko cichą nadzieję, że złodziej sobie krzywdę zrobił, bo gruchot był nieziemski  :big grin:

----------


## tomraider

> . gdzies skitrał browarek? w bidonie?


 Witam.
Browar do obiadku jak na zdjęciu.
Drugie zdjęcie pokazuje jak ,,hartowała się stal'' moich koleżanek.
pozdro

----------


## compi

Tam w tle to, chyba dobrze rozumiem, pomocnicy głównego murarza? ; )

----------


## tomraider

> Tam w tle to, chyba dobrze rozumiem, pomocnicy głównego murarza? ; )


Po około 4 godzinach jazdy no-stop pod górę ( tak właśnie lubię) można zajechać np.na stok izerski i wszystko już jest tylko niżej. Na Śnieżce też byłem z moim bajkiem, ale wjechałem tylko do 1/3 góry z powodu piasku i turystów  , ale za to zjazd z powrotem czarnym szlakiem to było coś czego się nie zapomina............

----------


## rewo66

Witam dawno nie zaglałem tutaj. Ale dzisiaj uzupełniłem czytanie i oglądanie twego dziennika. Gratuluję postępów. A co do problemów to one mają już taki parszywy zwyczaj, że pojawiają się w najmniej do tego odpowiednim momencie. Głowa do góry co nas nie złamie to nas wzmocni. U nas też walczymy jeszcze na etapie papierków do budowy i wyskakują różne takie zonki jak nie media to geodeci itp. A jeszcze pojawił się problem z pracą i chyba zamiast zużywac energię na budowę trzeba chyba będzie poszukać nowego źródełka pieniądzorów. Pozdrawiam fan ze Śląska.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Tomraider - "Rower to jest to" jak spiewal Lech Janerka  :smile:  moj Michu jest zapalonym kolarzem, tylko teraz czasu brak na jezdzenie  :sad: 

Netbet jakis krawat z szafy wyjmij jak sam redakcyja najjaśniejsza będzie w twoich progach :big grin:  Ale się działo bedzie, szkoda ze ja tak daleko mieszkam

----------


## BasH

Ja sądzę, że bez spotkania przy bronku (nie jednym) i tak się nie obędzie... Kiedyś na pewno...

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Kiedys,  :smile:

----------


## Tom Bor

a jednak majty na Neta działają :yes:  :big grin:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:

----------


## tomraider

> a jednak majty na Neta działają


Witam.
Gwoli ścisłości trzeba przyznać że ściągane majty mają wręcz mistyczną moc, niejedna  panna małej urody  ściągając majty uratowała  się od staropanieństwa , niejedna stara murzynka ściągając majty przegoniła rozwścieczonego lwa atakującego wioskę , niejedna eskimoska  ściągniętymi  majtami zwabiła ławicę śledzi do przerębli............. Netbet też żywo zareagował, zaprasza fanów i redakcję muratora do siebie na chatę, co tam będą ściągać ??? Nie wiadomo .........ale ........... zobaczymy na fotach.

----------


## netbet

> Netbet też żywo zareagował, zaprasza fanów i redakcję muratora do siebie na chatę, co tam będą ściągać ??? Nie wiadomo .........ale ........... zobaczymy na fotach.


pomysł spotkania u nas na chacie był wspólnym z redakcyją...nie do końca moim...
a czy będą foty? ... zawsze mozna "na żywca" to zobaczyć - ino trza dojechać. :cool:

----------


## Tom Bor

ja też żałuję że mnie nie będzie, cholera kolejny raz !!!!

----------


## Tom Bor

ale życzę Wam  i  i tańców  i konstruktywnych rozważań budowlanych  i spokojnego zakończenia obrad i imprezy

----------


## Tom Bor

a tak na serio to zazdraszczam

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> na żywca"


 a z sokiem czy bez...bo nie wiem czy grzac taki kawał... :smile:

----------


## netbet

> ja też żałuję że mnie nie będzie, cholera kolejny raz !!!!


..no...ciebie Ilona to juz druga impra minie...

----------


## netbet

> a z sokiem czy bez...bo nie wiem czy grzac taki kawał...


jak kcesz ze sokiem ?to grzej!

----------


## BasH

... a siakaś możliwość noclegowania jest? W sumie ma być ciepło  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> ... a siakaś możliwość noclegowania jest? W sumie ma być ciepło


ogólne założenia zostały podane tu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...m-w-%C5%81odzi

... ale ... :cool:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

ze sokiem, ale tera doczytałam ze namiocikow nie brac i tancow tez nie bedzie, tylko cipsy  :sad:

----------


## BasH

netbet-jak po spotkaniu?

Co do nakładania gładzi na sufity - współczuję. Kładłem tylko jeden sufit, ale przeklinam pracę do dziś... Nigdy więcej samodzielnego wykańczania gipsarem powierzchni poziomych nad łbem...

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
zagadka:  ..znajdź jeden szczegół różniący oba zdjęcie poniżej
Odpowiedż:
na pierwszym zdjęciu widać lewe czerwone oko Netbeta po umyciu 
na drugim zdjęciu poniżej widać prawe czerwone oko Netbeta przed umyciem.
Zgadłem???   :smile:

----------


## Martinezio

Szlifowanko sufitów to czysta poezja smaku gładzi  :smile:  Po robocie wygląda się jak piekarz, który wpadł do wora z mąką  :big grin:  Ja sufity szlifowałem tak, aby stać jak najwyżej na drabinie, z głową praktycznie przyciśniętą uchem do sufitu, a rączkami z szlifierką ręczną machałem jak najdalej od siebie... Pyłu w oczach i zębach nie da się uniknąć... Chyba, że ktoś łaskawy pożyczy Ci żyrafę z odkurzaczem  :wink:

----------


## lpawlow

Ja w sprawie zagadki
W lewym górnym rogu na pierwszym zdjęciu widac jakieś białe "patyczki" czy cuś w tym stylu a na drugim zdjęciu jest już coś innego.
Wygrałem? :smile: 




> Witam.
> zagadka:  ..znajdź jeden szczegół różniący oba zdjęcie poniżej
> Odpowiedż:
> na pierwszym zdjęciu widać lewe czerwone oko Netbeta po umyciu 
> na drugim zdjęciu poniżej widać prawe czerwone oko Netbeta przed umyciem.
> Zgadłem???

----------


## tomraider

> Ja sufity szlifowałem tak, aby stać jak najwyżej na drabinie, z głową praktycznie przyciśniętą uchem do sufitu, a rączkami z szlifierką ręczną machałem jak najdalej od siebie... Pyłu w oczach i zębach nie da się uniknąć...


Ja też dokładnie tak robię, jedyne co można jeszcze podpowiedzieć to dokładnie nakładać gładż blichówą 40 cm ( prostokątna blacha z rączką) to będzie mniej do szlifowania. Netbet pozaklejaj zawiasy i wnętrza , mechanizmy, ram okien bo kurz im nie służy a potem całość czyść na sucho pędzlem i odkurzaczem a potem wodą. Po szlifowaniu dobrze odpyl i zaraz gruntuj wałkiem, do gruntu dodaj trochę farby na sufit.
pozdro.

----------


## arturromarr

epizod pt. "syn młynarza" na mojej budowie:

gorsze było chyba tylko skakanie po krokwiach.
W upale w czapce na głowie i mokrych oblepionych ciuchach.

PS:
aha, na zdjęciu jestem już oczywiście otrzepany i wyglancowany jak do kościoła i odpoczywam dlatego przez chwilę nie bluzgam.

----------


## BasH

arturromarr: kurcze, pierwszy rzut oka, i drugi i trzeci był potrzebny, aby stwierdzić, że siedzisz z pacą do szlifowania a nie piersiówką  :big grin:

----------


## tomraider

> epizod pt. "syn młynarza" na mojej budowie:
> 
> gorsze było chyba tylko skakanie po krokwiach.
> W upale w czapce na głowie i mokrych oblepionych ciuchach.
> 
> PS:
> aha, na zdjęciu jestem już oczywiście otrzepany i wyglancowany jak do kościoła i odpoczywam dlatego przez chwilę nie bluzgam.


Witam.
Opaliłbyś się trochę...... blado wygląsz............ :wink:

----------


## BasH

No ale prawie wyjściowo - lakierki na stopach. Lekko przyprószone  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

> Ja też dokładnie tak robię, jedyne co można jeszcze podpowiedzieć to dokładnie nakładać gładż blichówą 40 cm ( prostokątna blacha z rączką) to będzie mniej do szlifowania. Netbet pozaklejaj zawiasy i wnętrza , mechanizmy, ram okien bo kurz im nie służy a potem całość czyść na sucho pędzlem i odkurzaczem a potem wodą. Po szlifowaniu dobrze odpyl i zaraz gruntuj wałkiem, do gruntu dodaj trochę farby na sufit.
> pozdro.


W budowanym domu to jest pikuś, ale szlifowanie gładzi w mieszkaniu (w bloku), w którym się mieszka to jest dopiero jazda. Ten pier.....ny biały pył wciska się wszędzie i wychodzi jeszcze po roku. &%&^%$#& Ja to robiłem w samych slipkach nie było sensu w ubraniu bo i tak nie dawało ochrony. Wszystkie wrażliwe sprzęty i gadżety owijałem folią i taśmą aluminiową i co znalazłem po rozpakowaniu zgadnijcie? Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr na samo wspomnienie nadal mnie ciarki przechodzą fuj idę po piwo bo mam w gardle białą kluchę.

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

Górne zdjęcie jest bardziej oddalone,dolne trochę bliższe :smile:

----------


## tomraider

> Wszystkie wrażliwe sprzęty...owijałem folią i taśmą aluminiową


Witam.
Przy szlifowaniu gładzi zawinąłeś sobie kuśkę w folię i okleiłeś taśmą aluminiową, no no szacun, to dopiero poświęcenie, czego to ludziska sobie nie zrobią by mieć gładki sufit.
pozdrawiam - cały pod wrażeniem

----------


## kalio

na jednym sa widelce pcv a na drugim pokal na browarek

----------


## Tom Bor

pusty kubek muratora pełny kubek muratora

----------


## amalfi

A fotów z eksperckiego zlotu nie będzie????

----------


## Tom Bor

na razie trzeźwieją i nogi w wodzie z solą moczą

----------


## netbet

> pusty kubek muratora pełny kubek muratora


jest zwycięzca! :big grin:  

...a powiem wam że kawa jakoś tak lepiej smakuje...

----------


## netbet

> Szlifowanko sufitów to czysta poezja smaku gładzi 
> ... Chyba, że ktoś łaskawy pożyczy Ci żyrafę z odkurzaczem


...zaczynam się poważnie zastanawiać nad wypożyczeniem... pewnie koszty nie przekroczą 4 dych i oszczędzą mi kolejnej lekcji łaciny " w praktyce" :wink:

----------


## Tom Bor

a jaka nagroda :Confused:  :Confused:  :big lol:

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

> a jaka nagroda


Możecie Tom Bor posprzątać "gwiezdny pył" z salonu Jaśnie Netbeta.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Możecie Tom Bor posprzątać "gwiezdny pył" z salonu Jaśnie Netbeta.


Byleby jej nie kazał zbierać sufitu z podłogi  :cool:

----------


## Tom Bor

*MSU* sufit to ja z podłogi u siebie zbieram to mi w zupełności wystarczy :Lol:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> *MSU* sufit to ja z podłogi u siebie zbieram to mi w zupełności wystarczy


No to, ze wlasnie mnie sie o to rozchodziło :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> a jaka nagroda


..tu są tylko dwa typy nagród:

- czteropak :cool: 
- całusek łode mnie :big grin:

----------


## Tom Bor

piwa nie pijam jak już z musu to z sokiem a to podobno profanacja, całuska się boję bo mnie matka dyrektorka za kudły wytarga :Lol: zostaje SATYSFAKCJA - bezcenne uczucie  :cool:

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

A ta ścianka do wiatrołapu to tak bez żadnego nadproża? Ja bym się bojał :smile:

----------


## netbet

> A ta ścianka do wiatrołapu to tak bez żadnego nadproża? Ja bym się bojał


..nie bojaj nic  :cool:  zamiast nadproża są pręciki zbrojeniowe 12'czki :big grin:

----------


## netbet

..słuchajta... dawno o nic nie pytałem - to se zapytam:

jaki duży hydrofor stosuje się w domkach jednorodzinnych? ( wiecie że mam studnię ) jak tego dziada dobrać? jaka duża bańka styknie ?

... mam do "reanimacji" taki mały 24 litry z pompą omnigeny JET40 .. wydajność ok 30-35 l/min...

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Tyż na tym etapie jezdem i czacha mi pęka. W końcu musieliśmy wydać 350 złocisza na badanie wody, żeby się rozjaśnił temat nieco.
 Jak se Netbecik kupi wypaśną pompkę za grubą kasiorkę, to i 3l hydroforek w komplecie dostanie i będzie dobrze. Ale jeśli masz "we wodzie" żelazo i/lub mangan to wtedy potrzeba dużego hydroforu coby filter usunął dziadostwo. Chyba, że ty nie planujesz filtrów, zeby nie wiem co tam w tej wodzie było  :smile: 
U nas stanęło w końcu na takim ocynkowanym, 300l maleństwu  :big grin:  za jakieś 800 zł. No i teraz głebinówka do tego.
Najlepiej sprawę przedstawić studniarzowi albo jakiemuś miłemu Panu co sprzedaje pompy i hydrofory.

----------


## tomraider

> ..słuchajta... dawno o nic nie pytałem - to se zapytam:
> 
> jaki duży hydrofor stosuje się w domkach jednorodzinnych? ( wiecie że mam studnię ) jak tego dziada dobrać? jaka duża bańka styknie ?
> 
> ... mam do "reanimacji" taki mały 24 litry z pompą omnigeny JET40 .. wydajność ok 30-35 l/min...


Załóż co masz, daj za pompą filtr sznurkowy 5 mikronów, jeżeli lustro wody jest nie niżej niż ok.7m niż pompa to da rady, kasę lepiej wydać na wykończenie czy ogrzewanie, za jakiś czas bez problemu wymienisz pompę na większą. Stan wody pitnej tanio można monitorować tanimi rybkami z mikro zoo, wlewasz ( oczywiście wcześniej szklankę wylewamy) codziennie nową szklankę wody z kranu do kuli z rybkami, rybki żyją to Ty też jesteś bezpieczny....

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

> Załóż co masz, daj za pompą filtr sznurkowy 5 mikronów, jeżeli lustro wody jest nie niżej niż ok.7m niż pompa to da rady, kasę lepiej wydać na wykończenie czy ogrzewanie, za jakiś czas bez problemu wymienisz pompę na większą. Stan wody pitnej tanio można monitorować tanimi rybkami z mikro zoo, wlewasz ( oczywiście wcześniej szklankę wylewamy) codziennie nową szklankę wody z kranu do kuli z rybkami, rybki żyją to Ty też jesteś bezpieczny....


Wyjrzyj przez okno czy Greenpeace nie wysłał już do Ciebie swoich żołnierzy. Wodę rybkami? :smile:

----------


## tomraider

> Wodę rybkami?


Na budowie mam 1000L zbiornik rezerwowy wody , jej zdatność jako wody do murowania sprawdzam za darmochę żabami, jak żaba wytrzyma w niej dwa dni to nadaje się do murowania , jeszcze żadnej się nic nie stało bo woda jest ok, ale jakby co ............to będzie padać ......... :wink:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

No właśnie. Orientuje się jaką trzeba pompę zamontować, żeby można było rozprowadzić węże do podlewania trawnika/ogrodu i zakończyć je wyskakującymi spryskiwaczami? Obecnie mam pompę Malca. Ale po budowie zamierzam wymienić na coś lepszego...

----------


## gracjann

Witam wszystkich ,pozdrawiam w szczególnosci wodza tego forum ,wielki szacunek NETBET i ogromne Dzięki operatorowi aparatu fotograficznego ,,jesteśmy na etapie szalowania stropu i schodów na półpiętro.No i właśnie tutaj zaczynają sie schody -nie wyświetlaja się nam fotki z tego etapu(http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...i-dom!!!/page7) ,tzn strop jeszcze jest ale ze schodków to jedynie 2 zdjęcia sa,w związku z czym prosze o pomoc,czy te fotki mozna zobaczyc na jakiejs innej stronie ? czy na jednej z fotek to co widac to sa śruby skręcające stemple z deską podpierającą deski stropowe (regiel?)czy nie wystarczyły by gwożdzie?jakiej grubości deski zastosowaliście na regle? jakimi gwożdżmi zbijaliście to wszystko itd.przepraszam że moze nie w tym miejscu co trzeba pisze ale spędziłem juz tyle nocy w przeszukiwaniu setek fotoblogów i jestem zdesperowany  :Smile: ,mam nadzieje że może Ktos mi odpisze pozdrawiam gracjann

----------


## netbet

...kiedyś jeden łebski facio zrobił z naszego dziennika *pdf ... szacun *Ipawlow* !!!

zebrałem to do kupy w jedno miejsce - bo faktycznie dziennik pogubił zdjęcia  :eek: 


z cyklu "Buduj z NETbetem" w wersji pdf
http://hotfile.com/dl/113065973/297a...zesc1.pdf.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/113066196/6966...zesc2.pdf.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/113128278/9f81...zesc3.pdf.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/113128467/94e8...zesc4.pdf.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/113393737/abd1...zesc5.pdf.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/113393905/f9da...zesc6.pdf.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/114539083/1872...zesc7.pdf.html

całość ma jakieś 500 stron....ale są wszystkie zdjęcia!

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

..jak ktoś to se druknie w domu / pracy - niech się pochwali  :big grin: 

.... no.... a miałem kiedyś wydac to jako książkę... i ... i juz nie będę bogaty  :cool:

----------


## netbet

> Jak se Netbecik kupi wypaśną pompkę za grubą kasiorkę, to i 3l hydroforek w komplecie dostanie i będzie dobrze.


... sęk w tym że ma być tylko hydrofor i ma stać w domu.
ma do zassania wodę ok 10m od domu i na głebokości ok 2-3m...

----------


## netbet

...a tera pytanie z serii głupich:

- powiedzcie mi jakie kable kupić do telewizora i kompa ? tyn antenowy do TV ? i tyn do kompa... skrętka? 

maja one jakieś "tajemne" parametry na które trza uważać?... bo dla mnie kabel koncentryk jest okrągły i tyle...i ma jakieś tam sreberko w środku ( tu stawiam na robotę świstaka  :big grin:  ) ... i  takąś taką  zawsze jak chcę podłączyć wkurwia^& siatkę..

----------


## tomraider

> ...a tera pytanie z serii głupich:
> 
> - powiedzcie mi jakie kable kupić do telewizora i kompa ? tyn antenowy do TV ? i tyn do kompa... skrętka? 
> 
> maja one jakieś "tajemne" parametry na które trza uważać?... bo dla mnie kabel koncentryk jest okrągły i tyle...i ma jakieś tam sreberko w środku ( tu stawiam na robotę świstaka  ) ... i  takąś taką  zawsze jak chcę podłączyć wkurwia^& siatkę..


Antenowy 75 omów(oporność falowa) , mając dwa do wyboru wybierz grubszy i ten z gęstszą siatką ( ekranowanie-odporność na zakłócenia np.od komórek) ważne by nie załamywać ,puścić w peszli - zawsze można wymienić, jeżeli trzeba łączyć to na złączki F , jeżeli ma być sat czy jedna antena analogowa ( wkrótce tylko naziemny sygnał cyfrowy) to stosujemy szerokopasmowy wzmacniacz, odgałężniace, rozgałężniacze i inne dupersztyki.
pozdro
ps. o kompie napisze pewnie BasH

----------


## Martinezio

Pytanie pomocnicze do kabli TV:

- planujesz platformę cyfrową HD z opcją nagrywania?
- planujesz mieć TV zgodny z DLNA (w sensie taki z opcją dostępu do zasobów sieciowych, VOD, wyświetlanie filmów z kompa bezpośrednio na TV)?
- planujesz mieć multiroom?

Jeśli na te pytania odpowiesz tak, to moja propozycja jest taka:

- do miejsca, gdzie będzie stał dekoder główny poprowadź ze strychu 4 przewody koncentryczne 75 Ohm (chyba, że zrobisz instalację opartą na multiswitchu na strychu, to wówczas wystarczą 2 przewody),
- doprowadź min. 2 kable UTP do tego miejsca, z których 1 będzie na sieć, a drugi będzie do sterowania kartami multiroom, itp, ew. jako zapas,
- doprowadź do tego samego miejsca kabel HDMI, którego drugi koniec umieść tam, gdzie planujesz mieć jakiś gabinet z kompem.

Jest jeszcze opcja oparta na sieci bezprzewodowej, wówczas pomijasz kable sieciowe, aczkolwiek moje zdanie jest takie, że lepiej te kable położyć. To najpewniejsze medium, a raz położone będzie służyć latami. Im wyższej klasy kable położysz (np. CAT6, bo CAT7 jest za drogie), tym lepiej, ale CAT5e w zupełności wystarczy (mowa oczywiście o skrętce, nie o kablach SAT).

Generalnie, sprawa TV - niby banalna, ale jak się zagłębiać w szczegóły, to wychodzi zły wilk z lasu  :wink:

----------


## BasH

> Generalnie, sprawa TV - niby banalna, ale jak się zagłębiać w szczegóły, to wychodzi zły wilk z lasu


Dokładnie.
Skoro zostałem wywołany przez tomraidera, to opiszę jak ja za chwilę (bo jestem w trakcie kładzenia elektryki) będę kładł logikę.
Założenia: wariant średni (ani minimum, ani wypas)

LAN:
kategoria 5e pełny miedziany(!), spokojnie wystarcza na domowe zastosowania (1Gb/s)
salon 2x (tv DLNA, ew. dekoder multiroom), gabinet 3x po 2x (jedno na multiroom i DLNA), dwa pokoje dzieci na piętrze po 2x lan
wszystko na patchpanel
dodatkowe 4 podejścia lan na kamery zewnętrzne

TV/radio:
salon 2x (K60), gabinet 1x (k60), kuchnia 1x (k60), garaż 1x (k60)

SAT:
salon 4x (triset 113), gabinet 2x (triset 113)

----------


## BasH

Fajjjne - szkoda że takie drogie. I pytanie - jak płaszczyznować więźbę - deseczki, podkładki itp...

----------


## BasH

... też ja po lipcowych tynkach i CO, sierpniowo-wrześniowych wylewkach zabieram się za stelaże - na razie bez wełnowania i płytowania, bo nie zamierzam jeszcze przed zimą wstawiać pieca.

----------


## netbet

> Założenia: wariant średni (ani minimum, ani wypas)
> 
> LAN:
> kategoria 5e pełny miedziany(!), spokojnie wystarcza na domowe zastosowania (1Gb/s)
> salon 2x (tv DLNA, ew. dekoder multiroom), gabinet 3x po 2x (jedno na multiroom i DLNA), dwa pokoje dzieci na piętrze po 2x lan
> wszystko na patchpanel
> dodatkowe 4 podejścia lan na kamery zewnętrzne
> 
> TV/radio:
> ...


..ekhm... a jakos jaśniej?? :eek: 
wiesz... za cholerę nie wiem cos tu popisał...
znaczy wiem że do radia gniazdka nie będzie - po co? wiekszość odbiorników na własne anteny, a na jakiś audiofilski sprzęt sie nie silę...
jak pisałem... kabel to kabel dla mnie...
ma byc tivilor w salonie i w pokojach na piętrze...
z tą skrętką tez się zastanawiam... podobno można juz stawiac sieci bezprzewodowo  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

No właśnie z tym "kabel to kabel" jest trochę jak z "samochód to samochód"  :big grin: 

BasH zaproponował Ci mercedesa. Ale jeśli chcesz zaoszczędzić, może wystarczy Opel? Możesz też zaoszczędzić dużo i kupić przechodzonego Folcwagena podspawanego wiatą przystankową , ale w przypadku kabli akurat się to nie sprawdzi, bo te kable będą w ścianie i trochę trudno będzie zrobić remont, jak się wiata odspawa.

A teraz tłumaczenie: 
- mercedes to właśnie wspomniany koncentryk Triset 113. 
- Opel to byłby K60. Sporo tańszy, a całkiem dobry, z grubą żyła i całkiem solidnym ekranem.
- Folcwagen podspawany wiatą, to byłby chiński kabel marki "jakiś tani", ze stalową albo aluminiową żyłą, jedynie miedziowaną po wierzchu i ekranem jedynie symbolicznym.

Przewód koncentryczny ma mieć grubą miedzianą żyłę wewnętrzna i gęsty, a jeszcze lepiej dwuwarstwowy (folia i siatka) ekran wokół.


A skrętkę daj! Sieć bezprzewodowa jest dobra do laptopa i innych przenosiek. Kabel to kabel! I też tutaj daj po prostu coś, co będzie miedziane, a nie miedziowane (tu uwaga, zwłaszcza na allegro fakt niemiedzianości jest często ukrywany w samych oznaczeniach, jak znajdziesz gdzieś literki "Fe", to trzymaj się z dala) i będzie dobrze.

J.

----------


## Martinezio

Dokładnie, jak Jarek pisze. Kable z Fe są fe, a dobre są z Cu  :wink: 
Koniecznie kategorii min. 5e, może być wyższa. No i FTP, bo STP się nie opłaca. Zbyt wysoka cena w stosunku do wydajności  :wink: 

Co do bezprzewodówki, to obecny standard przewiduje transmisję na poziomie ~54 Mb/s (802.11g), jest on powoli wypierany przez nowszy standard 802.11n o przepustowości do 300 Mb/s, natomiast zwykły kabel kat. 5e to transmisja nawet do 1 Gb/s. Różnica jest zauważalna, raczej  :wink: 

(1Gigabit = 1024 Megabity).

----------


## BasH

Panowie już pięknie wyjaśnili - ja dodam tylko, że kupuj skrętkę raczej po 100 zetów za 100 metrów a nie 100 za karton (305). Ja lubię kłaść madex'a i taki idzie w ściany. UTP, a nie ftp (foliowany), tym bardziej stp (ekranowany), który w domu jest absolutnie niepotrzebny - strata pieniędzy, a także jakości przy nieumiejętnym montażu (osprzęt, jednostronne uziemienie,...). Czytując Jarka czuję się trohę jakbym miał brata bliźniaka  :big grin:  "Kabel to kabel!" - potwierdzam wszystkimi kończynami.

ps:
netbet: radia raczej nie planuję, ale wolę mieć w salonie więcej nitek niż mniej




> Co do bezprzewodówki, to obecny standard przewiduje transmisję na poziomie ~54 Mb/s (802.11g), jest on powoli wypierany przez nowszy standard 802.11n o przepustowości do 300 Mb/s, natomiast zwykły kabel kat. 5e to transmisja nawet do 1 Gb/s. Różnica jest zauważalna, raczej


Tym bardziej biorąc pod uwagę zaśmiecenie eteru od sąsiadów (sianie przynajmniej na odległość 2x zasięg użytkowy) te przepustowości są mocno teoretyczne. Kolejny argument - łatwiej/taniej zintegrować sprzęt (telewizor, satkę, komp stacjonarny, sieciową macierz dyskową, itp...) z przewodową siecią. Siedzę w bezprzewodowych i niestety znam ich wady. AP tylko dla laptopów do netu.

----------


## Martinezio

Otóż to. Zwłaszcza, że WiFi działa w tym samym paśmie co NiebieskiZąb  :wink:

----------


## BasH

... i kuchenki mikrofalowe - zróbcie sobie test przepustowości przy włączonej mikrofali  :big grin:

----------


## SSN774

> Otóż to. Zwłaszcza, że WiFi działa w tym samym paśmie co NiebieskiZąb


Mały offtop, mam nadzieję że netbet nie będzie bardzo zły  :smile: 

Tylko co począć jeśli nie ma się wyboru co do połączenia netowego a i BT się używa na co dzień, w celu komunikacji "zestawu wskazującego"??  :big tongue:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

> Mały offtop, mam nadzieję że netbet nie będzie bardzo zły 
> 
> Tylko co począć jeśli nie ma się wyboru co do połączenia netowego a i BT się używa na co dzień, w celu komunikacji "zestawu wskazującego"??


Nic się nie stanie. Zakłóceń nie powinno być. A jak będą - zmień kanał...

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Po co chcecie kłaść dwa osobne kable pod TV i pod Radio? Za dużo macie keszu? Przecież to się robi na jednym kablu...

----------


## BasH

Pisałem jakie kable kładę - w sumie do salonu idzie 6 nitek koncentryka, 2 lanu. Nawet jak dwa koncentryki nigdy nie będą użyte to koszt włożenia w ścianę jest znikomy. Tym bardziej, że akurat K60 mam nadwyżki  :smile:  Na końcach 2x gniazdka 2xsat+1xTV. Wiem, że można wstrzyknąć sygnały w jeden kabel. Ale dobrze, że czuwasz  :big grin:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

No tak, Ty sobie możesz pozwolić  :wink:  Ale nie wiemy czy netbet będzie chciał coś takiego robić czy nie. Więc netbecie, jak chcesz - połóż jeden kabel. Ewentualnie potem dokupisz transmiter i w jeden kabel puścisz dwa sygnały.

----------


## BasH

> ... koszt włożenia w ścianę jest znikomy...


Wg. mnie minimum minima dla salonu to 3 nitki - 2 sat + 1 tv.

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Dlaczego dwa sat? Dekoder do jednego a do drugiego też dekoder?

----------


## klaudiuszozo

*netbet*, nie mówiłeś że wozisz się pekaesem  :wink:

----------


## BasH

> Dlaczego dwa sat? Dekoder do jednego a do drugiego też dekoder?


A podłączałeś np enkę? (telewizję n)

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Podłączałem, wchodzi jeden kabel...

----------


## majki

> do salonu idzie 6 nitek koncentryka, 2 lanu.


Też tak mam  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

PS. Net, nie poprawić Ci słownictwa w dzienniku ...  :wink:  ?

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Hmmm... Dwie lanu to potrafię zrozumieć, ale 6 nitek koncentryka? Wyjaśnicie po co to laikowi?  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> PS. Net, nie poprawić Ci słownictwa w dzienniku ...  ?


tak czułem że kiedyś, ktoś ....
..ja nie TY - to Jarek , jak nie Jarek - to Redakcja... pewnie ktos kiedyś zrobi mi niespodzianke i ocenzuruje dziennik :cool: 

p.s.
jeszcze mnie trzyma po tym "energetyku"... szlag by go! jest 02:02...nigdy więcej...

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> tak czułem że kiedyś, ktoś ....
> ..ja nie TY - to Jarek , jak nie Jarek - to Redakcja... pewnie ktos kiedyś zrobi mi niespodzianke i ocenzuruje dziennik
> 
> p.s.
> jeszcze mnie trzyma po tym "energetyku"... szlag by go! jest 02:02...nigdy więcej...


Jakby był ocenzurowany to nie czuć by było twojej ekspresji budowlanej, poezja :big grin:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

No to mamy rozwiązany problem lanu, bo rozumiem, że jedna nitka idzie do TV a druga do jakiegoś AP? Czy do multiroomu?
Mamy również rozwiązany problem dwóch nitek koncentryka. A cztery kolejne to do czego? TV naziemna i Radio?

----------


## BasH

LAN - TV, LAN - DEKODER (MULTIROOM), 2X SAT - DEKODER, 1X TV, 1X RADIO, 2X REZERWA (w tym jedna już zajęta na cofnięcie sygnału obrazu z satki na strych i wstrzyknięcie w multiswitcha, abym mógł sobie grzebiąc w garażu dokończyć oglądanie tvn turbo  :smile:  ).
Czyli zostaje mi jedna rezerwowa nitka koncentryka niewykorzystana (póki co...)

----------


## klaudiuszozo

A nie planujesz dać jakiegoś małego AP do salonu? U mnie AP stoi w centralnym miejscu a i tak nie odbiera w skrajnych miejscach WiFi...

----------


## BasH

:big grin:  AP w salonie? Nie - będzie w pomieszczeniu technicznym na piętrze w centrum domu. Zasięg będzie - kwestia doboru sprzętu.

----------


## SSN774

Sam śmigam na Linksysie WRT54GL z Tomato. Rewelacyjnie się spisuje jak na tak grube mury u mnie a stoi w dość kiepskim miejscu u teściów. Podział pasma dla 10 użytkowników całkiem sobie radzi, wszystko ładnie można dopasować, wystarczy troszkę posiedzieć przy setupie i spokój.  :smile:  Gdyby nie Netia i jej "fochy" to byłbym bardziej niż zadowolony.

----------


## klaudiuszozo

> AP w salonie? Nie - będzie w pomieszczeniu technicznym na piętrze w centrum domu. Zasięg będzie - kwestia doboru sprzętu.


W gruncie rzeczy chyba masz rację. Ja niestety mam Axestella MV400 i w nadziei, że kiedyś ujrzę prawdziwy Internet nie kupuję dodatkowego AP w celu poprawienia zasięgu w domu  :wink:  W każdym bądź razie, przez dwa sufity i ścianę nie działa  :wink: 
Natomiast brat kupił sobie porządnego Cisco za grubą kasę i cały blok może od niego ciągnąć neta.

----------


## Martinezio

Hmm... Cisco to armata, a na komara jakim jest domowy net to Linksys starcza spokojnie  :smile:  Zwłaszcza, że Linksys jest brandem firmy Cisco na niższą półkę  :wink: 
Co do kabelków, to IMO nieco przesadą jest dawać aż tyle koncentryków. Dając multiswitch-a na strychu można śmiało ograniczyć ilość kabli do 2 szt. Wystarczy na wszystko. Wbrew pozorom multiplexowanie daje b. dobre rezultaty.
Chociaż patrząc na zaawansowanie prac u Neta temat kabli chyba został już wyczerpany  :wink:

----------


## netbet

..nastapiła zmiana z jednego na dwa koncentryki w salonie... ale po co oni mi będą - jeszcze nie wiem.... tak profilaktycznie was posłuchałem..

----------


## klaudiuszozo

netbet, daj jeszcze chociaż jednego  :wink:  zobaczysz - żebyś nie żałował... 
Dwa pod TVSAT a jeden pod TV naziemne i radio  :wink:

----------


## Martinezio

Ale po co? Sumator na strychu i leci multipleks. Po cholerę komplikować? W salonie daje się gniazdo końcowe z kilkoma wyjściami i po zawodach (są gniazda nawet z 4 wyjściami: 2 SAT + TV + Radio, które ma wejście tylko na 2 kable doprowadzające sygnał). Wg mnie niczego więcej nie trzeba. Tylko komplikowanie całej instalacji.
Chyba, że faktycznie ktoś potrzebuje mieć sygnał z anteny quadowej wciągnięty do salonu... Wtedy to 4 kable koncentryczne są niezbędne.

Edit: dopiszę tylko, żeby później nie było - konwerter quad musi się opierać na multiswitchu, którego lokalizację najlepiej wybrać tak, aby nie szpecił i nie przeszkadzał. Strych to dla niego najodpowiedniejsze miejsce, bo i do antenki blisko przy okazji  :wink:

----------


## Martinezio

Taki ciekawy obrazek znalazłem, który wszystko ładnie wyjaśni (mam nadzieję, że mnie tu nikt za reklamę nie zje, ale niektóre schematy są nieczytelne, natomiast ten jest po prostu przejrzysty):

----------


## netbet

o widzisz Martinezio!! 

tera już wiem po co dwa kable pod tivilor!!! .... bo ja to wiem że telewizja ma być... ale jak to połączy za cholerę nie wiedziałem! 
wiem... wiem... opisy innych sa gitesowe - tylko trza wiedzieć co tam jest napisane :tongue:

----------


## tomraider

witam.
Kominy tynkuje się i maluje na jasny kolor, te z ceramiką też,  , ze względów bezpieczeństwa, jak się komin rozszczelni widać wykwity sadzy czy kondensatu. Przemyśl obklejanie komina płytami.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

> witam.
> Kominy tynkuje się i maluje na jasny kolor, te z ceramiką też,  , ze względów bezpieczeństwa, jak się komin rozszczelni widać wykwity sadzy czy kondensatu. Przemyśl obklejanie komina płytami.
> pozdrawiam.


...niespecjalnie widzi mi się pozostawić komin w takim stanie jak jest , a do tynkowania mam dwie lewe łapy.
będzie klejona płyta a na to się same rzucą płytki.

w kominie jest wkład ceramiczny... czyli teoretyczne rozszczelnienie może nastąpić jedynie po pożarze i wybuchu komina jak szlag trafi wkład.
ale najpierw po takiej akcji poodpadają płytki.... :big tongue: 

spoko Tom - będzie dobrze... :big grin:

----------


## tomraider

> ... do tynkowania mam dwie lewe łapy.....spoko Tom - będzie dobrze...


Jakbyś miał dwie lewe łapy to nie postawiłbyś domu, sam postawiłem ściany parteru i doskonale wiem ile to pracy.... teraz strop teriva... no jasne że będzie dobrze , dwa razy na sezon samemu dobrze przeczyścić komin ( jak się nauczysz palić to raz)  i nie będzie żadnych sensacji.
pozdro
ps. magicy od TV i elektryki tyle pchają kabli że przy wycenie nieruchomości chyba trzeba uwzględnić światową cenę miedzi i kurs akcji KGHM  :wink:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

> ps. magicy od TV i elektryki tyle pchają kabli że przy wycenie nieruchomości chyba trzeba uwzględnić światową cenę miedzi i kurs akcji KGHM


A to stawiasz dom, żeby go od razu sprzedać?  :wink:  Można i tak...

----------


## Martinezio

Bo miedź, a nie miedź, oto jest pytanie...  :big lol: 

Magicy fachofcy pchają tę miedź zupełnie niepotrzebnie. Wszystko da się załatwić mniejszym kosztem z użyciem różnego rodzaju multiswitchy, sumatorów, zwrotnic i innego ustrojstwa do multipleksowania sygnałów w jednym kablu. Wystarczy odrobinę poguglować i poszperać w internetcie, a wszystkie sensowne rozwiązania dostanie się podane na złotym talerzu, w dodatku nie oplute i bez much w zestawie  :wink:

----------


## BasH

Hej netbet.
No to masz spiżarkę na browce  :smile:  A jak tam dalsze plany na ten rok? Chciałeś się wprowadzać. Dasz radę?

----------


## BasH

... aha - w czym sobie rysowałeś obwody podłogówki z podawaniem długości?  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> ... aha - w czym sobie rysowałeś obwody podłogówki z podawaniem długości?


w Corel'u  :yes:

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Na ściany przedpokoju i korytarza proponuję tapetę z włókna szklanego( z drobną fakturą np.plecionki) i zmywalna lateksową farbę, nie do zdarcia, można umyć , przywalić wnoszonym meblem i nic nie widać, wszystkie hotele i knajpy no i ja tak maja , kładzie się lajcikowo na gotowy klei łączenia prawie nie widać ( jak się postarasz) w casto chyba jakieś 6zł za m2 , wytrzymałościowo gładż się chowa.

----------


## GAZUU

Witam Netbet , gratuluje postepów jestem pod wrzżeniem a tak swoją drogą to dobry pomysł z tymi płytami G-K i szybki
Ja jestem na etapie inst wod i co "prund" podlaczylem bo bez tego to ani rusz w tych przedłuzaczach można sie zaplątać.dach ocieplony,profile,folia no i teraz płyty, i jeszcze to i tamto,jednym słowem kupa roboty jescze przede mną
Wrzucę kilka zdjęć
Zycze wytrwałości

(Ps.Zastanawiałeś sie co zrobisz z czasem po zakońcvzeniu budowy?)

----------


## Martinezio

> (Ps.Zastanawiałeś sie co zrobisz z czasem po zakońcvzeniu budowy?)


No przeca jeszcze ogródek mu się ostał do ogarnięcia... Kolejny fach do zdobycia  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> (Ps.Zastanawiałeś sie co zrobisz z czasem po zakońcvzeniu budowy?)


eenooo... daj spokój - a mało to ja mam jeszcze do opierdzielania?
a tak na serio - jak już skończę budować to... w planach jest dostawienie do domu garażu... takiego 6,5 x 8,0 z pięterkiem
na dole garaż - na górze pokój - takie "tylko" moje małe miejsce :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Wrzucę kilka zdjęć


ale tą wylewkę to masz paskudną :tongue:  kto ci to zrobił? i czym? i za co???

----------


## Inż.

Cześć NET, a jak sprawy związane z rozdzielnią ele.? Jakoś odeszłeś od tematu...
A tak to robota idzie jak burza... aż mozna pozazdrościć... Tylko tak dalej...

P.S.
Jak będziesz na etapie parapetów to zaproś nas, każdy jakiś parapet weźmie ze soba :smile:

----------


## netbet

na razie rozdzielnia poszła w odstawkę... i nie ma potrzeby jej ruszać :big grin:  skoro wszytsko działa na prowizorce...

z tą robota to nie idzie tak szybko jakbym chciał.... te cholerne gładzie doprowadzają mnie do pasji... do tego klejenie płyt, stelaże, poziomowanie pomieszczeń ... gdzie się nie obejrzę - tam jakaś robota na mnie czyha...

...a parapecik powiadasz... :big grin:  :big grin:  no sie rozumie!

----------


## MusiSieUdac

albo jakis tam nie wiem, wazonik, flakonik do nowego domu :rotfl:

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

> albo jakis tam nie wiem, wazonik, flakonik do nowego domu


byle duży i wypełniony bronkiem  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

... podać listę "podarków" na parapetówę? :big grin: 

1. czteropak
2. ....

----------


## compi

2. Ewentualnie sześciopak
3. Jak nie będzie to może DraughtKeg taki 5-litrowy
4 Z biedronki czasami można wyrwać Carlsberga butelkę po dwa złocisze

----------


## BasH

... a w Lidelku po 1,70 było w tym czasie w butli  :big tongue:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

A w biedronce jest dobre portugalskie wino  :big grin:

----------


## BasH

Ogólnie biedra jest niezła  :big grin:

----------


## compi

A z oszołoma tao tao warzywne z makaronem ryżowym jest ok. Tej zupki nie muszę na budowie piwem zalewać.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Ogólnie biedra jest niezła


i mozna sie poscigac na wozkach  :big grin:

----------


## Inż.

Ciekawe czy ten koleś z tej fury to ma dziennik na FM,
bo widze, że też nizły z niego kolo...
Mówisz, że 80 paczek śmigał... widocznie nie mógł dojśc do 100,
bo wtedy oderwałby się do ziemi i poleciał...
I kto mówi, że budowa to nudy...
nich żełują Ci co budują swoje domki pod klucz...
płaci i nie pamiata jak to powstało...

----------


## Martinezio

Pamięć to pikuś, gorzej, że nie wie, co dokładnie jest w środku  :wink:  I potem wychodzą kwiatki przy remoncie, że co ruszy, to do wymiany  :wink:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Pamięć to pikuś, gorzej, że nie wie, co dokładnie jest w środku  I potem wychodzą kwiatki przy remoncie, że co ruszy, to do wymiany


Koło nas sa cztery budowy i czasem mnie przeraza jak patrze na ekipy w akcji, na pierwszym miejscu partaczy jest ekipa co na 7 metrach zrobiła ok 15 cm róznicy w poziomie, na całe szczescie wyrownali to nadlewka ( chyba ktos zareagował) Jesienia jak dawałam swoj proj. do wyceny ta ekipa chciała ode mnie 63 tys za SSO bez dachu, bo niby fachowcy sie cenic musza.

----------


## Martinezio

O rzesz ty orzeszku, jaka cena :/ Nie dziwię się, że robita same  :wink: 
Podwójna korzyść, jeśli tylko się nie spieszy szczególnie - zaoszczędzone przynajmniej 50 koła, a poza tym zrobione na glanc, a nie na "będzie Pan zadowolony".

----------


## netbet

> ... zaoszczędzone przynajmniej 50 koła....


... ja chyba z raz zapytałem o wycenę SSO - i właśnie 50 koła mi krzyknęli...
... zraziłem się... :mad: 

... i zbudowałem se sam :big grin: 

do tej chwili wszystkie koszty związane z "ekipami" są na poziomie 4 koła ( więźba + wylewka ) .... starczy tej rozrzutności

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> największym problemem jest chwytanie paszczą wkrętów i ich nie połknięcie...


jeszcze gorzej z wydaleniem :big grin: 

BTW robi sie piknie Panie Netbet, czysto, jasno i domowo

----------


## compi

Wg mnie da się osobiście w pojedynkę pełną płytę wtargać na sufit, ale warunkiem jest wysoka drabina i podręczna podpórka. Oczywiście ruska wiertarka na kablu taki plan zniweczy na samym końcu, ale z aku już się poradzi. Dobrym sposobem na szybkie wkręcenie czarnuchów jest ich uprzednie siłowe umieszczenie w płycie. Wtedy tylko pozostaje ekwilibrystyczne trafienie łbem bita w krzyżak czarnucha i jednoczesne podtrzymanie płyty na swoim grzbiecie z równoległym trzymaniem podpórki, aby się nie omsła. Ufff, aż się spociłem.

----------


## tomraider

> Wg mnie da się osobiście w pojedynkę pełną płytę wtargać na sufit.


Witam.
Compi z takim karkołomnym montażem płyt K-G dostałbyś robotę w niejednym cyrku, a skoro o cyrku to przy sobocie:

Treser krokodyla demonstruje w cyrku mrożący krew w żyłach numer. Otwiera najeżoną kłami paszczę w wkłada do środka swoje klejnoty rodowe. Kobiety mdleją, faceci łapią się za swoje klejnoty z przerażeniem w oczach. Krokodyl lekko zamyka paszczę , potem treser wali go pałką w łeb , krokodyl powoli otwiera paszczę , klejnoty  nawet nie draśnięte, brawa i oklaski na stojąco. Dumny treser zadaje pytanie męskiej części widowni : może ktoś z państwa chciałby wziąć udział w tym numerze?  Zalega cisza jak makiem zasiał , nikt nie ma ochoty na takie ryzyko. Nagle z ostatniego rzędu macha ręką stara babcia . 
Mówi  : ja mogę spróbować , tylko żeby mnie pan tak mocno nie walił tą pałką  po głowie.
pozdro

----------


## netbet

> Wg mnie da się osobiście w pojedynkę pełną płytę wtargać na sufit, ale warunkiem jest wysoka drabina i podręczna podpórka.


szybciej jest dla jednej płyty zadzwonić po szwagra  :big grin:

----------


## compi

Ja to mogę na niego dzwonić. Wkrętami w pasie narzędziowym. Ale podręczna podpórka to może być i szwagier.

----------


## netbet

słuchajcie - mam pytanie:

... klejenie płytek  ....czy gruntować podłoża?  ( ściana - płyta GK, podłoga - wylewka )

----------


## Martinezio

Na podłodze nie ma sensu gruntować, chyba, że wylewka będzie kaszana i się będzie kruszyć (co przy nowych wylewkach raczej niespotykane). Natomiast ściany dobrze jest zagruntować, aby związać pył z gipsowanych łączeń - chyba, że robisz łączenia od razu z klejeniem płytek (czyli klejem po szczelinie, w to siata i na to płytka z klejem), wówczas gruntowanie nie ma sensu. Aczkolwiek przyznam się, że u siebie w łazience górnej najpierw zagładziowałem cały skos, wycyklinowałem go, a później na to kładłem płytki bez gruntowania i się 3ma  :wink: 

Aha, w pomieszczeniach mokrych daj jeszcze folię w płynie i tasmy kauczukowe w narożniki, żeby Ci nic nie puchło  :wink:

----------


## compi

Niektórzy producenci wręcz niezalecają gruntowania pod swoje kleje elastyczne, a taki pewnie dasz na podłogówkę. G-K jednak należy gruntować zawsze. Jakby nie patrzeć to papier.

----------


## jan_z_wolna

Przepraszam Cię Netbet, być może gdzieś tu już pisałeś. Czy płytowanie ścian wynika u Ciebie z ekonomii czy jakiś innych przesłanek. Pytam, bo śledzę jaką ogromną robotę robisz i jak Ci się ciągnie. Czy koszt za m2 przekracza 22 zł? (nie licząc sufitów). U mnie koniec posadzek, jak doschną wieszam sufity. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## netbet

> Przepraszam Cię Netbet, Czy koszt za m2 przekracza 22 zł?


.... nie przepraszaj...

o kosztach gdzieś już pisałem... teraz po dokładnym policzeniu są gdzieś w okolicy 11-12 zł / m2 ściany na gotowo.( płyta, klej, flot, fizelina, grunt )

----------


## jan_z_wolna

Tynki u mnie 22zł za m2 plus teraz pójdą gładzie. Także 1/2 kosztów. Ale jestem zadowolony, ładnie zrobili. 
Co do płytek, to jak powyżej gips karton koniecznie, posadzki never. Ja już się nie mogłem doczekać i przed posadzkami położyłem pasek w kuchni  :Smile:  Wykończeniówka to chyba najfajniesza robota na budowie. Choć może czasami pierdołę dłubie się cały dzień.

----------


## netbet

..czyli ja mam tanio i się natyram, a ty masz drogi i palcem nie kiwniesz  :big grin: 

a tak na serio to wybór KG był świadomy ze względu na koszty i efekt jaki chciałem uzyskać - gładkie ściany.
nie miałem tylko pojęcia ile zajmą te cholerne gładzie  :mad:  ... a w zasadzie sufity... szlag by je ...

poza tym - mam mozliwość rozłożenia kosztów w czasie... nie muszę z dnia na dzień wytrzasnąć kilku tysiaków na tynkarzy...
przy takiej dłubaninie jaką uskuteczniam 3 stówy to max do przerobienia przez weekend...trochę płyt, garnek gładzi , garść śrubek i jakoś leci.... :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Aha, w pomieszczeniach mokrych daj jeszcze folię w płynie i tasmy kauczukowe w narożniki, żeby Ci nic nie puchło


czy kotłownia zalicza sie do tych "mokrych" ? ... o kiblach i łazienkach pamiętam... tam dam mazidła.

----------


## majki

Ja w kotłowni nie mam folii w płynie. Są jedynie w łazience w okolicach prysznica, gdzie indziej tez nie ma.
Nie ma co przesadzać  :wink:  Basenu nie budujesz  :wink: 

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## Martinezio

Ja w kotłowni mazałem. Niby pomieszczenie nie jest mokre, ale na wszelki słuczaj pomazałem podłogę i ściany do wys. ok. 1m w miejscach, gdzie jest wodomierz, za kotłem i w ok. wejścia rozprowadzenia wody w ścianę.

----------


## netbet

ja to w tej chwili szukam "bajeranckich" płytek do kotłowni a nie folii w płynie  :big grin: 
to jedyne miejsce gdzie mogę sobie poszaleć kolorystycznie ... na 30m2 płytek mam budżet na poziomie 3,5 stówy... szał!!

Majki... jak widzę ze się wpisujesz u nas to mam zawsze trwogę w sercu o cenzurę... że to juz teraz, że to ten czas, że przyszła kryska na matyska :big grin:

----------


## majki

> Majki... jak widzę ze się wpisujesz u nas to mam zawsze trwogę w sercu o cenzurę... że to juz teraz, że to ten czas, że przyszła kryska na matyska


Ale chyba chcesz, żebym czasem pisywał u Ciebie ... ?  :wink:   :smile: 
Spokojnie, ja Ci krzywdy nie zrobię  :wink: 

pozdro, majki

----------


## netbet

> Spokojnie, ja Ci krzywdy nie zrobię 
> 
> pozdro, majki


...czasem to dobrze znać wpływowe osoby... decyzyjne... :big grin:  

..i znuff nastał błogi spokój o treść i jakość przekazu...




> Ale chyba chcesz, żebym czasem pisywał u Ciebie ... ?


no BA!!! oczywiście że kcem guru!!

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Net, nie chciałąbym żeby Twoja lancerka skończyła jak to bordowe cudo powyżej...ale ja kupowałam płytki do garażu i kotłowni w Opocznie. Tam to w co drugiej bramie hurtownia  :big grin:  Trochę jednak daleko, a i 30m2 płytek moze Ci nie wleźć do bagażnika... Za płytki płaciliśmy 12-16zł/m2.

----------


## Symen_80

Netbet nie pij proszę tyle tych napojów energetyzujących!! Wiem, że dają kopa, chce sie po nich ruszać wszelkimi kończynami ale to diabelstwo jest po prostu nie zdrowe! Budowę skończysz i zamiast wylegiwać się przed domem będziesz latał po lekarzach. Co do budowy gratuluję wytrwałości. Pozdrawiam. 
Wierny czytelnik.

----------


## netbet

*Symen*...wszystko jest niezdrowe.... frytki, gorzała, fajki....

na cos trzeba umrzeć  :big grin: 

wiem, wiem... ale jednorazowo można se walnąć

----------


## BasH

Dobra. Póki żyjesz to jak sprawdzałeś szczelność wody i podłogówek? Jak wyj#%@#$e... znaczy pójdą sobie fachowcy od tynków rozkładam instalacje i zamierzam dobić je kompresorem - pakuje do 8 barów. Ty miałeś jakąś ręczną pompkę? Na sucho? Jak to czarowałeś?

----------


## netbet

> jak sprawdzałeś szczelność wody i podłogówek?  Jak to czarowałeś?


...pożyczyłem kompresor ( z wypożyczalni - 40zyla/doba )... dorobiłem podejście pod niego - tak żeby węża przykręcić ...pozakręcałem korkami podejścia pod krany ( szlag by trafił te korki z leroya )... stawiłem manometry ... spiąłem wszytko w jeden odwód ( z premedytacją jak kleiłem instalację zostawiłem wszytko spięte w jeden obwód - przy podejściu pod zasobnik ) i jazda. ciśnienie ok 6 ... i tak zostawiłem....wytrzymało 3 dni i wskazania nie zmieniły się ... to chyba jest OK.

----------


## BasH

> . dorobiłem podejście pod niego - tak żeby węża przykręcić


No właśnie - zamierzam się wpiąć takim czymś:



... za tym zawór odcinający i na sucho. 
Podłogówkę też tak sprawdzałeś? Na kreta zostawiłeś ciśnienie powietrza, wodę czy luz?

----------


## BasH

Ej net - wrzuć coś do dziennika, bo nudno...

----------


## roberto3011

Właśnie znalazłem dziennik. Jestem pełen podziwu i pełen szacunku! Wszystkiego dobrego!

----------


## Amelia 2

A ja znowu swoje........ *Netbet* nie chciałeś się posłuchać doświadczonych w sprawie kaloryferów, wolałeś mieć pięknie niż praktycznie :wink:  więc z całej duszy namawiam Cię na przyzwoity piec, to większy wydatek ale na lata....... teraz mamy straszliwą wilgoć w powietrzu, drzwi i podłogi pęcznieją, zdarzają się zimne noce , a czasami i dni choć to środek lata :bash:  mając piec dwufunkcyjny i dwupaleniskowy włączam automatykę na "piorytet bojlera", rozpalam na tradycyjnym ruszcie ( trochę gazet, tektury, 5(!) kawałków desek i stempli), w ciągu 20-30 minut mam pogrzaną wodę do nastawionej temperatury 55 st, nadmiar ciepła piec kieruje na kaloryfery odkręcone w łazienkach i w północnym pokoju, powietrze się osusza ale nie nagrzewa za mocno bo to jednak lato :wink: , po kilkunastu minutach wszystko się wypala, wyłączam piec i mam spokój. *Podłogówka w tym czasie nie zagrzewa się ani dudu!* Trzeba za każdym razem dużo opału zużyć żeby ją zagrzać a potem długo oddaje ciepło nawet jeśli tego nie chcemy, bo to jednak lato.........

----------


## compi

U mnie w prawie już wykończonym domu z płytami g-k na ścianach jest taka sama wigotność 65% jak i w mieszkaniu w kamiecnicy na piętrze. Ale wody to wciągu ostatnich tygodni polało chyba tyle ile przez całe wakacje w tamtym roku.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Ale wody to wciągu ostatnich tygodni polało chyba tyle ile przez całe wakacje w tamtym roku.


Bo w tym roku mamy "lipcopad", a nie lipiec  :mad:

----------


## Inż.

Taaaa, pogoda naprawdę dziadowska...
pomimo, że u mnie tynkują...
ocieplać chałupy się nie da...
widocznie trzeba iść się nawodnić...

Pozwolę sobie dodać dwa słowa w kwestii podłogówki...
Specyfika podłogówki jest jej wielka bezwładność w stosunku do grzejników...
Grzejnik to szybkie ciepło, podłogówka to komfortowe ciepło...
Dlatego nie uzyska się z jednego tego co z drugiego...
Według mnie podłogówkę najlepiej zasilać z buforów C.O.,
gdyż ładujemy go niezależnie od potrzeb podłogówki,
bierzemy tyle ciepła z bufora na rzecz podłogówki ile potrzeba w kazdej chwili.

Poza tym mozna sobie policzyc ile wody siedzi w podłodze, i odnieść to np. do bufora C.W.U.
Wyjdzie ile trzeba dostarczyć energii aby woda podłogówki miała powiedzmy 35st.,
dochodzi jeszcze bezwładność betonu... ale tutaj wystarczy rękę przyłażyć,
od momontu rozpalenia i patrzeć na zegarek - czas pokaże...

Jezli w pomieszczeniach jest wilgoć to nie jest to wina braku ciepła tylko braku wentylacji...

To tyle...

----------


## Amelia 2

> dygresja: netbet ma suche tynki, u niego ostatnie prace wilgotne były rok temu przy murowaniu ścian, trzeba było go odwiedzić osobiście to byś wiedziała że on ma już od dawna suchutko w domku i bardziej potrzebuje nawilżania (gardła) niż osuszania


 przecież wiem bo na bieżąco śledzę poczynania, chodzi mi o wilgotność powietrza przy obecnej aurze - bardzo ciepło a deszczowo, żadne wietrzenie nie pomaga gdy na zewnątrz powietrze lepkie........

----------


## BasH

> w cedryku pojawiają się też inne kolory  .... znaczy zaczyna się rozmowa ze ślepym o kolorach


O matko znowu się zacznie - dla mnie to w sumie trochę jaśniejszy i ciemniejszy piasek. Jarek P. jest już chyba specjalistą w rozpoznawaniu tej palety barw, bo u niego każde pomieszczenie różni się zdecydowanie kolorem mniej więcej i kilka wartości +- w #RGB  :big grin:  Generalnie - żółto.

Nurtuje mnie jedno - konsekwentnie unikasz pisania o poddaszu - wprowadzacie się na dół a górę jakoś odetniesz termicznie? Jakie plany?

----------


## compi

Net, kolory to może być większe wyzwanie niż Ci się wydaje. Przykład Jarka P. jest tego dowodem, a potwierdzeniem moja walka, gdzie kolory na hol i salon zostały już wybrane, wykonana próba w domu, potem powrót do kumpla do mieszalnika, znowy dywagacje nad odcieniem kawy z mlekiem, gdzie mleko to kondensat a kawa koniecznie z ekspresu, a nie rozpuszczalna. W końcu radość, To TO!, pakowanie do auta, ruszamy, zatrzymujemy się, powrót do bagażnika, oględziny w świetle dziennym na parkingu próbek, powrót do kolegi, który już chyba nie jest moim kolegą, znowu dyskusja ile kropel szarego pigmentu dodać, aby zgasić zbyt słoneczną kawę z mlekiem( bo słońce akurat świeciło) i w końcu sukces. I tak razy trzy bo kolor holu i korytarza też zmienialiśmy.
Teraz rada z tą podniesioną płytą g-k. Za wysoko nie unoś, cm to maks, bo później cokoły musisz do czegoś mocować. Ja teraz żałuję, że chociaż pianki zimowej tam nie strzeliłem. Podczas klejenia ceramiki na podłogach ta szczelina czasem pomaga, czasem przeszkadza. Piankę szybkim ruchem można wyciąć, ale jak jej nie ma to i mierzenie docinek i klinowanie jest kłopotliwe. A z płyt jestem mega zadowolony. W salonie mogłem pozwolić sobie na szybkie schowanie ceramicznych cokołów w ścianę. Flexem na małych obrotach wyciąłem fragment płyty, zmniejszyłem szczelinę trochę klejem do g-k i potem to już kaszka z mleczkiem. Obróbka samych cokołów trochę już trwała, ale to zawsze jest marudne.

----------


## majki

Szkoda.
Choć całkowice rozumiem Twoje powody.

Powodzenia w dalszym "urządzaniu" i szczęścia w mieszkaniu w domu.

trzymajcie się, majki

PS. To ja czasem napiszę, że _kfiotka_ posadziłem ...  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

Tosz to szok!!! Dzieki TEMU DZIENNIKOWI sam mecze sie w znoju, gnoju i niepogodzie a tu nagle koniec?! Juz nic, nigdy, nigdzie nie bedzie takie samo. Net... rozumiem Cie. Wiedz, ze dzieki Wam jest pewien wariat porywajacy sie z motyka na slonce.

----------


## BasH

> oj starczy....


Nie wierzę. Nie wierzę choćby z tego powodu, że pewnie porwiesz się na samodzielne pokrycie dachu, że komin wykończysz - gandalf II powstanie z nicości, twój płytotrzymacz nie jest przystosowany na pracę na skosach, więc zobaczymy kolejny wynalazek, elewacja do zrobienia, a więc kolejny cykl porad jak samodzielnie obrzucić trzydziestoma kubikami styropianu chałupę  :big grin:  Ja jednak liczę na mniej więcej regularne wpisy... Pozdro!

zainspirowany BasH

ps: Będziemy w jesieniowym dodatku specjalnym o samorobnych :smile:  pozdro!!!

----------


## Z-35

Netbet! Nie możesz nam tego zrobić!  ::-(: 
Gwoli ścisłości przypominam, że dziennik rozpoczęła Szanowna Twa Połowica, więc może kącik inspiracji obejmie Królowa i za jakiś czas zamknie dziennik piękną klamrą...
A jak nie, to ja nie mam tak daleko i będę Was nawiedzać!
Zastanówcie się co się bardziej Wam opłaca!
Pozdrawiam - nieutulona w żalu i zajmująca się wykończeniówką Z-35

----------


## MusiSieUdac

NetBet pokazałeś wielu ludziom, ze mozna jesli sie bardzo chce i dlatego szacun jak łode mnie do Łodzi




> jak komuś to pomogło, lub go zainspirowała do działań samodzielnych - to cel dziennik osiągnął!


bez dwoch zdan osiągnął!

PS. Mniej regularne wpisy nie oznaczaja zadnych wpisow,wiec pewnie jeszcze nas zaskoczysz
Niech Wam sie dobrze wiedzie

----------


## Persefona

Dla nas dziennik Netbet'a jest jak biblia  :smile: 
Teraz czytamy na bieżąco a gdy przyjdzie czas budowy, wydrukujemy całość i będziemy czytać od nowa... Wielkie dzięki Netbet!

Netbet przestał być osobą anonimową, wiele osób wie On gdzie mieszka- ja w takiej sytuacji nie chciałabym pokazywać całemu światu tego jak się urządziłam.
Oczywiście nie wszyscy myślą tak jak ja, nie wiem jakie zdanie na ten temat ma sam Netbet, ale trzeba uszanować jego decyzję.

----------


## ikusia

może to znowu jakiś prima aprilis ?  :smile:  a tak na poważnie to najważniejsze, że dziennik kończy się happy endem :smile:

----------


## BasH

> pokusiłem się o małe podsumowania 3 lat dziennika na FM
> - dziennik - otwierano prawie 275000 razy
> - komenty - otwierano prawie 182000 razy
> 
> oj starczy....


No nieźle - czyli przez te 1000 dni średnio licząc dziennik był otwierany prawie trzysta razy dziennie  :smile:  
Pisz dalej - ja otwieram dziennik przy śniadaniu i kolacji prawie jak onet, a i pisanie jakby prawdziwsze. Dla mnie dziennik do przyklejenia na stałe w dziale dzienników, do wydania przez murator jako dodatek specjalny dla potomnych, a przynajmniej murator powinien zasponsorować jakiś gadzet (dachówki na dom?  :smile:  ) za propagowanie FM i ogólnie wnoszenie klimatu w społeczność. Ja inspirowałem się kolejnymi etapami, nieraz w chwilach zwątpienie netbetowy dziennik podnosił na duchu. Pozdro!!! 

BasH na zupie netbetowej, czyli energetyk wzmocniony %  :big grin:

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

Witaj Netbet, dzięki Twojemu dziennikowi uwierzyłem w samorobienie i tak będę robił. Pozdrawiam Ciebie, Matkę Dyrettorkę i dziecioka, wykończ swój dom w spokoju  i bez nerw. Wierny czytacz z zachodniopomorskiego.

----------


## Symen_80

Nie wierzę! Może to tylko chwilowy brak motywacji? Może to przez ten pył od szlifowania? Po co ja teraz do internetu będę wchodził? Jeden z guru tego forum niejaki "GED" też już się nie odzywa od dłuższego czasu, teraz TY? 
Czytelnicy tego dziennika: napiszmy do redakcji Muratora z petycją, żeby ci płacili NETbetowi za każdy wyraz umieszczony w dzienniku!!!! Przecież tu się można dowiedzieć więcej ciekawych rzeczy niż w papierowym wydaniu muratora! 


Mimo wszystko dziękuję za tak długie i dokładne prowadzenie dziennika. To na pewno w natłoku obowiązków nie było łatwe. 

PS Ryczeć mi się chceeeee!!

----------


## Martinezio

Życie ma to do siebie, że nie lubi pustki. Był GED, po nim był Netbet... Po Netbecie będzie ktoś inny. Forum żyje i ma się dobrze.
Najważniejsze jest to, że ONI zawsze będą pamiętani, a ich wkład będzie zawsze pożywką dla pokoleń  :smile: 

Net - niech Wam się mieszka zdrowo i szczęśliwie  :smile:  Wszyscy żywimy głęboką nadzieję, że nie znikniesz całkowicie z FM :>

Zdrówka!

----------


## Amelia 2

I ja nie wierzę w definitywny koniec dziennika....... sama też swój w pewnym momencie chciałam skończyć ale to jest jak nałóg a i przydatne bo zapisuje się gdzie jakie panele leżą, jaki kolor na ścianach, jakie płytki, jakie fugi gdyby kiedyś przyszło coś poprawiać bo pamięć zawodną jest  :wink:  zdjęcia kwiatkóf też się przydadzą gdy wiosną takie ledwie wyleźnięte będzie się chciało podzielić a ma się kilka odmian tego samego gatunku....
Życzę szybkiego całkowitego wykończenia domku i pięknych Świąt już na swoim :bye:

----------


## netbet

> Mniej regularne wpisy nie oznaczaja zadnych wpisow,


 :cool: .. taka pozostawiona sobie furtka " na wszelki wypadek"

----------


## BasH

Dobra dobra. Portkami trzęsiesz przed skończeniem komina i ściemę walisz że niby koniec pisania.  :smile:  FM jest jak nałóg.  :big grin:

----------


## Tom Bor

*BasH* masz całkowitą rację to uzależnienie i to ostre. mi nie dane było dokończyć domu - muszę go sprzedać( sprawy rodzinne) a i tak tu włażę każdego dnia.pozdrawiam Cię Net i Matkę D. również i wiem że nie " odchodzisz" z forum na zawsze. :yes:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Haa, kotlownia na full wypasie :big grin:  Znaczy sie poszaleli Wy

Ps. A ja zawsze myslałam, ze najwazniejsze pomieszczenie w domu dla faceta to tam gdzie telewizor stoi i moze se popykac kanałami, tam gdzie lodowka stoi z zimna puszka, no i tam gdzie wyrko jezd. Ale zeby kotlownia?? :Lol:

----------


## BasH

> Haa, kotlownia na full wypasie ....Ale zeby kotlownia??


Wiesz jak skwitował dziś tynkarz moją kotłownię po położeniu w niej tynków i zafilcowaniu? Tak szefie wylizanej kuR$#@ kotłowni to jak ja pier$#%lę w życiu kur#a nie wyjeba$#%em. Zajeb$#e gładko normalnie stolik i kwiatki i masz pan salon  :big grin:  Jeah. Ekipa poszszszszszła.

edit:
Ty netbet - sam wypłytkowałeś? Nieźle to wygląda...

----------


## ikusia

o! maci podobne płytki na podłodze
jak my w mieszkanku na ścianach w kuchni
strasznie je lubię bo dobrze maskują wszelkie niedociągnięcia gospodyni :big tongue:

----------


## Z-35

Yes, yes, yes! I o to chodziło!
Zajrzyj jeszcze do Majkiego, bo z Matką Dyrektorką musicie jeszcze coś dorobić do nowego domku  :wink:  (Majki już to właśnie ma...)
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

..słuchajcie... mam problem.

muszę *MUSZĘ* pogadać z kimś mądrym od kotłów  - dolnych.. górnych... niebieskich i żółtych!!!! *PILNIE*!!!!!!!!!!
..jak ktos coś ... będę zobowiązany!

p.s.

Zetka ... ty to potrafisz nastraszyć  :cool:

----------


## majki

> Yes, yes, yes! I o to chodziło!
> Zajrzyj jeszcze do Majkiego, bo z Matką Dyrektorką musicie jeszcze coś dorobić do nowego domku  (Majki już to właśnie ma...)
> Pozdrawiam.


Dobrze, że nie napisałaś, żeby Majki zajrzał do Matki Dyrettorki....  :wink: 

pozdro, majki

----------


## Z-35

Mnie to już Majki, w związku z Twoim pięknym warzywniaczkiem, to kołatały się skojarzenia z Boryną, siewcą itp. itd. 
Mocno pohamowywałam literackie zapędy, żeby nie wyjść na wsioka  :wink:  
Muszę nadal dbać o miastowy szyk!
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Amadeuss

Bardzo fajny jest ten opis samodzielnej budowy  domu - mnie jednak interesuje na czym skończyłeś prace z dachem - bo z tego co tu przejrzałem jest tylko papa?
Planujesz samemu zakładać poszycie i z czego?

pytam bo sam zamierzam wymienić sobie poszycie dachu, tyle ze mój jest nachylony o 40 stopni. I jedyna zagadka jaka mnie nurtuje to jak tam sprawnie wleść i nie spaść - bo reszta to będzie akurat pestka. Planuję położyć na dachu dachówkę bitumiczną Onduvilla.

Z tego co przeglądałem na forach pewnie bez rusztowania sie nie obędzie i drabinki jakiejś, ale może masz jakiś inny pomysł?
pozdrawiam

----------


## Martinezio

Z podpatrzonego od dachowców sposobu to jest wykonanie drabiny z taką łapą u góry, którą się zaczepia o kalenicę dachu i wtedy można po niej spokojnie śmigać bez konieczności tworzenia rusztowania. Oczywiście łapa musi być odpowiednio długa, aby się nie omskła z tej kalenicy, wytrzymała na ciężar operatora, oraz zabezpieczona jakimś materiałem przed porysowaniem ew. powierzchni z blachy, tudzież uszkodzeniem powierzchni bitumicznej, czy ceramicznej (w sensie - niemetalowa  :wink: ).

----------


## netbet

> Bardzo fajny jest ten opis samodzielnej budowy  domu - mnie jednak interesuje na czym skończyłeś prace z dachem - bo z tego co tu przejrzałem jest tylko papa?
> Planujesz samemu zakładać poszycie i z czego?
> 
> pytam bo sam zamierzam wymienić sobie poszycie dachu, tyle ze mój jest nachylony o 40 stopni. I jedyna zagadka jaka mnie nurtuje to jak tam sprawnie wleść i nie spaść - bo reszta to będzie akurat pestka. Planuję położyć na dachu dachówkę bitumiczną Onduvilla.
> 
> Z tego co przeglądałem na forach pewnie bez rusztowania sie nie obędzie i drabinki jakiejś, ale może masz jakiś inny pomysł?
> pozdrawiam


faktycznie - zakończyłem dach papą ... i nie cieknie - wbrew wszelkim głosom że będzie.
poszycie docelowe pewnie machnę sam - bo mi trochę szkoda kilku tysiaków na roboli...pewnie pójdzie dachówka.

dach o kontach ponad 40stopni to faktycznie spore wyzwanie... bez drabin sie nie obejdzie,bez rusztowania tak - chyba tak
ja zrobiłem sobie takie "modułowe" drabiny sięgające od kalenicy po okap ( no prawie ) zaczepiane między sobą
najdłuższy "moduł" na jakieś 3.5 metra i jest za długi - ciężko nim manewrować na dachu.
gdzies w dzienniku są zdjęcia ... nawet pokazane sa zaczepy i sposób zahaczania o szczyt dachu...

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## cysiekhh

Witam,

Prawie 2 tyg zajęło mi przeczytanie dziennika i komentów(ile się uśmiałem do ekranu :smile: ). Ogrom cennych informacji od doświadczonych w danym temacie. Normalnie podziwiam za totalne samoróbstwo. Życzę powodzenia w wykańczaniu.
Pozdrawiam wszystkich odwiedzających

----------


## Amadeuss

zdjęcia drabin widziałem, tylko zastanawiam sie jak je zaczepić o kalenice skoro są w dwóch kawałkach? moja połać dachu ma 6.60 - zrobienie tak długiej grabiny w jednym kawałku to pestka ale jak ja potem po dachu przekładać - tajemnica! pomysł z dwiema połówkami fajny ale jak technicznie wygląda właśnie zaczepienie tej jednej części ..... podrzuć jakiś pomysł....

kupno rusztowania jak dla mnie nie stanowi problemu - rusztowanie warszawskie na allegro chodzi po 34 zł za element - więc zbudowanie jednej wieżyczki na ok. 5 metrów roboczych to koszt rzędu 459  zł z wysyłką a stamtąd już wchodzę na daszek bez problemu i bez obaw że zlece z drabiny …
tylko chodzenie po dachu troche mnie przeraża dlatego wolałbym mieć cóś do asekuracji ...

----------


## Martinezio

Jeśli dach jest wyłożony papą, to nie ma stracha - byle nie leźć w pantofelkach, czy innych szpilkach, jeno w obuwiu na gumie  :smile:  Buciki mogą być nawet lekko przymałe. Stopa trochę później boli, ale za to noga w bucie nie lata.
Do asekuracji warto zawsze mieć jakąś linkę z uprzężą zapiętą gdzieś w górnych partiach konstrukcji dachu  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Jak po papie to kompletnie nie ma kłopotu - nabijasz sobie ile chcesz deseczek na krokwie przez deskowanie (no bo papa  :smile:  ) i biegasz jak kozica. Miałem taką akcję u siebie jak wiatr poderwał mi papę (45 stopni). pozdro

----------


## Amadeuss

tylko zastanawiam się po co mam nabijać deski na krokwie przez deskowanie? jak to sie ma do późniejszego kładzenia poszycia? nie bardzo zrozumiałem .... musisz mi to jakoś jaśniej wytłumaczyć - coś dzisiaj nie kumam bazy ... to chyba zmęczenie materiału .... po wczorajszych wojarzach z zadaszeniem tarasu  :big grin: 

 Forum Amadeussa

----------


## ki9

taki mąż to skarb  :smile:  plecy bym mu masowała codziennie  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Już mówie - chociażby do rozmierzenia dachu pod łacenie aby się nie pozabijać zjeżdzając ze stromego dachu można sobie ponabijać cokolwiek w charakterze stopni. Jakoś te kontrłaty musisz przybić nie zjeżdzając. Tu masz poglądowo moje papotrzymacze i stopnie do biegania  :smile:

----------


## Amadeuss

no rozumiem ... ale powiedz mi co z tymi łatami w momencie chęci przybicia poszycia? zdejmujesz? jak ja bym chciał położyć dachówkę onduvilla - to mi żadne łaty nie potrzebne bo to sie przybija na papę ...  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> no rozumiem ... ale powiedz mi co z tymi łatami w momencie chęci przybicia poszycia? zdejmujesz? jak ja bym chciał położyć dachówkę onduvilla - to mi żadne łaty nie potrzebne bo to sie przybija na papę ...


...nie chciało mi sie ....ale.. niech bóg widzi moja krzywdę... :wink: 

zrób sobie drabinki - z łat... takie:



te haki powyginane są z bednarki - wytrzymują.

dorób sobie takie dechy i zrób w nich "gniazda" pod haki... takie głebokie na 5mm i zaczep o kalenicę ... tak:





nie mogę znaleźć zdjęć drabin tuningowych... może gdzieś jeszcze wisza w dzienniku... :big grin: 

jak widzisz - są przynajmniej _"dwie szkoły"_ samorobów... :cool:

----------


## BasH

> no rozumiem ... ale powiedz mi co z tymi łatami w momencie chęci przybicia poszycia? zdejmujesz? jak ja bym chciał położyć dachówkę onduvilla - to mi żadne łaty nie potrzebne bo to sie przybija na papę ...


Mając rozmierzone pokrycie i rozstaw łat nabija się kontrłaty a potem łaty od dołu zdejmują przy okazji niepotrzebne już deseczki bo idziesz po łatach. U ciebie trzeba czegoś a'la netbet, bo swoje pokrycie będzie kłaść od dołu (zakładkowo), a przecież nie będziesz nabijać prowizorycznych stopni na docelowe pokrycie. Wtedy tylko drabina zakalenicowa.

----------


## majki

No, to nie od dziś mi wiadomo, że Matka Dyrettorka - RULEZ !!!  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 

Szacun  :smile: 

pozdro, majki

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Nie no Matka Dyrretorka dala dziś czasu :smile:

----------


## BasH

Trytytki rządzą  :smile:  No szacun dla małżonki za zaangażowanie i dobrą robotę  :smile: 
 Co do furki - mi chyba umiera łożysko w kole, a dziś i jutro muszę jeszcze kilka setek zrobić - mam nadzieję, że się dowlokę :/ pozdro

----------


## Nadiaart

> taki mąż to skarb  plecy bym mu masowała codziennie


To się z nim ożeń  :wink:  często to słyszę ale powiem Ci na ucho, że masaży nie znosi. A znieść netbeta w domu...to jest temat na inne forum  :big grin:

----------


## Nadiaart

> No, to nie od dziś mi wiadomo, że Matka Dyrettorka - RULEZ !!!   
> 
> Szacun 
> 
> pozdro, majki



A bo mnie marudzenie w..., :bash: że to jeszcze, tamto jeszcze... to sama zrobiłam i już :big grin:

----------


## rkowal79

Witajcie.
Czytałem dziennik Kasi i Adama już jakiś czas temu a forum muratora troszkę dłużej.
Chciałbym włączyć się do dyskusji o samodzielnym budowaniu. Adamie, dzięki że odezwałeś się w moim temacie dotyczącym dziennika. 
Podobnie jak Wy i inni forumowicze np sąsiad zza miedzy BaSH też postanowiliśmy się samodzielnie budować bez żadnych ekip mniej lub bardziej solidnych. Po pierwsze - wystraszyła nas wycena za budowę -25-45tys które są dla nas dużą kwotą dzięki której możemy więcej zrobić na budowie.
Po drugie - od początku wskoczyłem na głęboką wodę i waszym wzorem odważyłem się samodzielnie wykonać jak najwięcej. Zawsze miałem motto że każdy facet musi (niech Ci co nie spełnili tych warunków się nie obrażają ):
- posadzić drzewo (ponoć musi być rodowe a nie owocowe) - ja tego nie zrobiłem jeszcze choć jest najłatwiejsze,
- spłodzić syna - mam aż 3 synów i niedawno ostatni przyszedł na świat (Grzesiu ma już 2 mies) - to jest ponoć najtrudniejsze ale ja jak widać nie miałem z tym problemów - spłodzenie córki chyba już niemożliwe  :wink:  :wink: ,
- wybudować dom - średnio trudne co czynię teraz i nie wiem kiedy skończę,
Nasz dziennik jest na razie ubogi - fotki i komentarze do nich wkleję po powrocie z delegacji.
Na forum założyłem temat odnośnie komina murowanego z cegły jednak pewien mądrala z uprawnieniami budowlanymi, który obraża wszystkich w koło zaczął mącić, że mam wynająć mistrza murarskiego bądź firmę i zrobią mi go ZA ODPOWIEDNIĄ KASĘ (jak to ma pisać w zwyczaju) jeśli ja nie potrafię bo murowanie komina to nie klocki lego. Proszę więc WAS o ocenę wiązań na razie tego z kanałami w 1 linii a niebawem wstawię wiązania drugiego komina z kanałami w 2 liniach. Oto temat: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...96#post4849396
W komentarzach do dziennika skopiowałem opis kominów aby był bez głupich docinek tego mądrali (był zbanowany po zgłoszeniu jego kilkunastu postów do moderacji ale stanowczo za krótko bo chyba na 2-3 dni tylko). Zresztą szkoda czytać tego co on pisze.

----------


## rkowal79

Zastanawiam się poważnie nad zmianą kanałów dymowych z 14x27cm na 27x27cm na ewentualność montażu wkładów ceramicznych ( dzięki twej sugestii). U Ciebie widziałem na starszych stronach dziennika (nr 6-8 które zapisałem na HDD z obrazkami kiedyś) że masz kominy zbudowane ze ścian z pojedynczej warstwy cegieł (12cm). Ja u siebie mam podwójne (25cm) bo są nośne, jednak na szczęście belki od Terrivy nie przebiegają na wprost kanałów dymowych więc dałoby się poszerzyć kanał dymowy do rozmiaru 27x27. Skonsultuję to z kierbudem. Wyczystki w piwnicy mam już jednak w rozmiarze 14x27 ale to tylko wyczystki.  Kłopot z tym że wkłady ceramiczne stoją na stopie a redukcji nie ma.
Netbet - Kiedy u siebie montowałeś wkład ceramiczny bo taki wpadł mi w oko. Jakim sposobem to robiłeś bo zdaje mi się że miałeś już komin murowany postawiony.
Bolesławiec miał w ofercie wkłady kwadratowe 26x26cm z przekrojem wewn 18x18cm. Jest tylko cennik a o katalog spytam się telefonicznie bo nie mają na swej stronie.
 Nie wiem jak sprawa wygląda u leiera lub schiedla. Tam mają chyba tylko okrągłe wkłady.

----------


## netbet

u nas z kominem - tym dużym zasadniczym - to jest tak:
na parterze jest powiązany ze ścianą nośną 25 - przebiega ona dokładnie po jego środku dzieląc go jakby na dwie połowy - cześć w salonie, cześć w kotłowni.
na pietrze jest powiązany ze ścianami działowymi.
komin stanowi u nas podparcie dla stropu. nie jest w żaden sposób zdylatowany - przy stropie robiony był szalunek kanałów aby ich nie pozalewać.

wkłady ceramiczne ... te wkłada się w trakcie murowania komina ... powiedzmy że da sie samemu wyciagnąć 120cm komina dziennie - potrzeba ci np. 2 bolesławce. Po wymurowaniu komina słabo widzę ich wkładanie choćby ze względu na konieczność ich "lepienia" na zaprawie szamotowej.

kanały 27/27 są chyba duzo bardziej "uniwersalne" - jak jest mozliwość zmiany na takie - ja bym sie nie zastanawiał... zresztą w oryginalnym projekcie tez takie mieliśmy 14/27  ... zasługa naszego KB - to on nam podpowiedział o mozliwej zmianie... zrobił rys. jak to powinno wyglądać i z głowy.

wkłady faktycznie mają odstojniki - czy jak je tam zwał - chodzi o te małe "kible" na samym dole ... a redukcji do nich niet.
a nawet jakby były to ja ich bym z życiu nie zastosował... na tym małym "kiblu" stoi cały cholernie ciężki wkład!

jak nie masz duzo tego komina machniętego - to go rozkuj i zmień przekroje kanałów...w duzy kanał wchodzi wkład 200 mm a pod niego podepniesz wszytko.

Bolesławiec....no... ja już czekam tydzień na rys techniczne wkładów! kur#%$ doprosic się nie mogę...


aaaa!!! zapomniałem! wkłady koniecznie w trakcie murowania!!! ze względu na kształtki wyczystki i podejścia pod piec!! mają odejścia- tak jakieś 15 cm i nijak tego nie włożysz w wymurowany komin!!!

----------


## Martinezio

Dokładnie jak Net pisze. Do gotowego komina można włożyć już tylko wkład z kwasówki do gazowca. Ceramiki nie włożysz chociażby ze względu na wagę. Cały komin ceramiczny o wys. 8m będzie ważył pewnie z 300-400 kg, jak nie więcej. A dodać trzeba do tego konieczność klejenia zaprawą szamotową poszczególnych odcinków. Wypustki do wyczystek i podłączenia do komina można próbować odspoić od rury, a później na gotowo wklejać na zaprawę szamotową, ale to już nie będzie to samo, a poza tym jest ogromne ryzyko uszkodzenia całej kształtki. No i trzeba by dysponować b. długim wysięgnikiem z łapką i kamerą, aby to wewnątrz komina wszystko ładnie zespoić kształtka po kształtce  :wink: 

Natomiast jeśli planuje się ogrzewanie tylko gazem, to można komin budować nawet z kształtek wentylacyjnych. Na koniec do środka wkłada się rurę kwasoodporną i komin z głowy.

----------


## atija

QUOTE=netbet;4858165]heloł pipol!


znowu mam "pełne gacie"...  znowu mam ponadrywane ścięgna... znowu mam powyrywane nadgarstki.... - TO JEST ŻYCIE!!

pozdro
NETbet'żywioł[/QUOTE]

A masz KETONAL??? :big grin:  :wink: 
Fajnie , że wróciłeś

----------


## compi

Dla mnie jesteś gość. Przypomniały mi się powojenne filmy i 400% normy. Małżowinka również znalazłaby tam swoją rolę. 
Czemu nie stawiasz komina systemowego?

----------


## sm77

> No nieźle - czyli przez te 1000 dni średnio licząc dziennik był otwierany prawie trzysta razy dziennie  
> Pisz dalej - ja otwieram dziennik przy śniadaniu i kolacji prawie jak onet, a i pisanie jakby prawdziwsze. Dla mnie dziennik do przyklejenia na stałe w dziale dzienników, do wydania przez murator jako dodatek specjalny dla potomnych, a przynajmniej murator powinien zasponsorować jakiś gadzet (dachówki na dom?  ) za propagowanie FM i ogólnie wnoszenie klimatu w społeczność. Ja inspirowałem się kolejnymi etapami, nieraz w chwilach zwątpienie netbetowy dziennik podnosił na duchu. Pozdro!!!


podpisuje się i ja pod każdym jednym słowem !  :smile: 

*Netbet* -mianuje Ciebie i Matkę D. -Ojcem i Matką Chrzestną naszej budowy, co Ty na to???  :cool: 

popatrz co osiągamy poniekąd dzięki WAM!!! zupełnie sami... :cool: 

na chwile obecną mąż [nadal] przerzuca bloczki a mnie zagonił do czarnej roboty :big grin: 

na prawdę jeszcze raz wielki szacun i wielkie dzieki za ten dziennik :bye: 

p.s. szkoda, że sporo zdjęć z dziennika pouciekało...

----------


## netbet

> A masz KETONAL???
> Fajnie , że wróciłeś


Ba!! całą nową fiolkę! :Lol:

----------


## netbet

> Czemu nie stawiasz komina systemowego?


... ano dlatego że jak zaczynałem to pytałem tu i tam o ceny systemowych. gdybym porwał się na "systemy" musiałbym kupić dwa kominy trzy kanałowe ( jeden spalinowy, dwa wentyle ) o wysokości 9m .... i musiałbym zapłacić za każdy? 3,5 koła? razem 7 koła? ... a tak ten wielki dziad kosztował jakiś 3,8-4,0 koła.

dlatego murowany :cool:

----------


## netbet

> *Netbet* -mianuje Ciebie i Matkę D. -Ojcem i Matką Chrzestną naszej budowy, co Ty na to??? 
> 
> popatrz co osiągamy poniekąd dzięki WAM!!! zupełnie sami...
> 
> na prawdę jeszcze raz wielki szacun i wielkie dzieki za ten dziennik


..oj tam...oj tam...nie przesadzaj... dziennik jakich wiele, my samoroby jakich wielu... ot tam takie bazgrolenie od czasu do czasu. :cool: 

fajnie że znuff ktoś sie porwał samodzielnie!

----------


## Amadeuss

> popatrz co osiągamy poniekąd dzięki WAM!!! zupełnie sami...


Jak to czytają budowlańcy to zaciskają zęby ze zgryzoty że kolejna budowa poszła im koło nosa!  :smile: 

Brawo! Trzymam kciuki! i będę śledził waszą budowę .... pozdrawiam!

----------


## compi

U mnie 7,5m z kanałem went., wyczystką, chromowanymi drzwiczkami do niej, nasadą-garnkiem chromowanym, dwoma kratkami do wentylacyjnego, ale bez czapy betonowej kosztował 1900zł. Jakość pierwsza klasa, a czas operacyjny postawienia z obróbką góry to trzy dni. Przy Twoich cenach rozumiem wybór.

----------


## Martinezio

U mnie Lejer fi200, jakieś 8,5m z nasadą ze stali nierdzewnej, wyczystką i kratką przewietrzającą malowaną, z kanałem wentylacyjnym, bez czapy betonowej (czapka robiona ręcznie na gotowym kominie) - jakieś 2-2,5 koła za szt. Dokładnie nie pamiętam, ale gdzieś mam wynotowane i mogę zerknąć w wolnym czasie  :wink: 
Faktem, że ceny się zmieniają i jak potrzeba coś na już, to można b. łatwo źle wybrać. Wybór Net-a chyba jest optymalnym wyjściem przy jemu proponowanych cenach (faktycznie, zdzierstwo na max-a).

----------


## netbet

> do wydania przez murator jako dodatek specjalny dla potomnych, a przynajmniej murator powinien zasponsorować jakiś gadzet (dachówki na dom?  ) za propagowanie FM i ogólnie wnoszenie klimatu w społeczność. Ja inspirowałem się kolejnymi etapami, nieraz w chwilach zwątpienie netbetowy dziennik podnosił na duchu. Pozdro!!!


Ty - BasH!! czekaj.... juz do nich maluję petycję !!
... że forum domaga się "dofinansowania" "dogadżetowania" naszej budowy... :big grin: 

ciekawe czy kiedyś dostali cos takiego?

----------


## Martinezio

W takim kolorze to chyba tylko blachodachówka podchodzi :/ Albo co gorsza blacha trapezowa. Jak w Pewnych Składach Budulcowych... Tylko ściany na niebiesko Net trzepnie i będzie podwójna reklamówka  :big grin:  Koszta się rozłożą pomiędzy dwie firmy, to i łatwiej będzie pomysł zaszczepić  :big grin:

----------


## TINEK

Ja czytam dziennik Netbeta co wieczór, choć się wpisuję bardzo rzadko, ale muszę się pochwalić, że tak znamienitą osobę forum wraz z Matką Dyrektorką miałem przyjemność poznać osobiście w dniu wczorajszym  :big grin: 
a co chwalę się, bo mam czym  :big grin:

----------


## rkowal79

> ... ano dlatego że jak zaczynałem to pytałem tu i tam o ceny systemowych. gdybym porwał się na "systemy" musiałbym kupić dwa kominy trzy kanałowe ( jeden spalinowy, dwa wentyle ) o wysokości 9m .... i musiałbym zapłacić za każdy? 3,5 koła? razem 7 koła? ... a tak ten wielki dziad kosztował jakiś 3,8-4,0 koła.
> 
> dlatego murowany


U mnie sytuacja jest taka że 1 komin jest też ,,doklejony" do ściany nośnej ale z drugiej strony jego trzon też ma 2 warstwy bo przy długości komina 154cm muszą leżeć na nim 2 belki terrivy od stropu. - rozwiązanie inne to 2 podwójne belki terrivy zaraz przy komine - stanowiące podciąg potem wymian lany przy kominie i na wymianie 2 belki terrivy. Dodatkowy koszt na belki i wymian to ze 300-400zł.
Budując systemowy ścianę  (1 strona trzona) i tak muszę stawiać czy to z ceramiki poryzowanej czy cegły.
Z drugim kominem sytuacja ta sama - stanowi element słupa podtrzymującego strop.
Ja na kominy potrzebuję 5000szt cegły i są to 2 kominy DYMOWE oraz 10 kanałów i oba wysokie na 8,5m. Ile to kosztuje? szacuję na 7500-8000zł, do których musiałbym doliczyć sciany nośne w miejscu ,,wywalonych" kominów z cegły.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

A nie prosciej zaprojektowac tam wstawke z monolitu? Dwa zebra stropowe i pomiedzy wylewka z wymianem???

----------


## firewall

Komin już wygląda imponująco. Jakież ma wymiary?

----------


## BasH

> no i dzis była przymiarka do tematu : ocieplanie styro komina. przymiarka wygląda słabo.... front komina docelowo będzie miał jakiś 2,8m ( ja mam 1,7 metra - jak łapę wyciągne sięgnę do 2,2m ) ...a rusztowań brak! czuję już jak mi sie dupsko poci...


Mi też niespieszno do mojego mimo, że mam sporo swoich ramek rusztowania i chyba minimalnie  niższy pułap do spadnięcia. Można zrobić awaryjne rusztowania na dachu np. z palet. Zresztą masz mistrza w konstrukcji rzeczy nie behapowskich więc będzie ok. pozdro

----------


## sm77

coś wymyślisz, dasz rade, no bo kto jak nie Ty  :cool: 
już blizej jak dalej  :smile:

----------


## marjucha

Obłożyć komin styropianem możesz na etapie gdy będą już nabite łaty pod dachówkę lub blachę.
Można wtedy oprzeć małą drabinkę i zacząć kleić styro od góry komina.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## majki

Hejka

1. Mógłbyś zajrzeć do tego temtu jak spec od kominów http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...99#post4863999 i wytłumaczyć ludziom jak budowac komin, bo marszczą się tam i jakoś do consesnusu dojść nie mogą  :wink:  :0  :smile: 

pozdro, majki

----------


## netbet

> Obłożyć komin styropianem możesz na etapie gdy będą już nabite łaty pod dachówkę lub blachę.
> Można wtedy oprzeć małą drabinkę i zacząć kleić styro od góry komina.
> 
> Pozdrawiam


tak to było by za prosto :wink: 

pokrycie docelowe będzie ... ale nie w tym roku, a z nieobrobionym i nieocieplonym kominem nie chcę zostać.
.. tak naprawdę to problem stanowi tylko jedna strona komina - ta od frontu - najwyższa. 
pierwszy komin - ten mały - stoi bliżej kalenicy, więc wystaje mniej nad dach, więc było przy min mniej roboty, wiec mniej strachu, jest węższy... można go "sięgnąć" z jednej strony...
ten jest dwa razy szerszy... stoi dalej od kalenicy ... stoi zaraz koło lukarny... a dziurawić dachu dobijanym rusztowaniem nie chcę.
okleić styro to jeszcze "luz" ( manewrowanie płytą styro z klejem na wysokości 8 metrów w raczej słabym miejscu do relaksu ).... ale zaciągnąć go siatka i klejem??? :eek: 

coś wymyślę... :cool:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> - jak chcesz komin postawic sam - kup se sześciopak i przemyśl to jeszcze raz... bo jak zaczniesz - nie będzie odwrotu!
> - .... a jak kiedys ci przejdzie natchnienie przy jego murowaniu i zamarzy ci się "ekipa" do dokończenia ... jak ci zaśpiewają za robociznę - wróci natchnienie..


Ja nie chce nic mowic, ale mi to natchnienie przychodzi, odchodzi i ponownie wraca przy wszystkim. Szacun za komin, niech bedzie blogosławiony na wysokosciach  :cool:

----------


## verterix

> wiecie co... kilka słów n/t kominów murowanych czyli dobre rady wujka NETbeta:
> 
> - jak masz w projekcie komin - rób wszytko żeby był to systemowy
> - jak masz w projekcie komin z cegły i chcesz taki - zleć wykonanie
> - jak chcesz komin postawic sam - kup se sześciopak i przemyśl to jeszcze raz... bo jak zaczniesz - nie będzie odwrotu!
> - .... a jak kiedys ci przejdzie natchnienie przy jego murowaniu i zamarzy ci się "ekipa" do dokończenia ... jak ci zaśpiewają za robociznę - wróci natchnienie..
> 
> to jest jedna z tych "gównianych" rzeczy do zrobienia na budowie - komin i jego ocieplenie


Cała prawda o kominach  :smile:  Dla samorobów tylko systemówka. No i MSU nie daj się natchnieniu, bądź sprit ( kup systemowy)  :big tongue:

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

Cała moja familia się uśmiała z poziomu piwa. Dzięki za dobry humor.

----------


## BasH

> jak wkleić brakujący kawałek płyty styro na kominie?


A może od tej strony? Tam wleziesz albo z drabinki albo deską z kalenicy. Kwestia stabilności zaprawy i całego komina.







> jak komuś przyjdzie do głowy dorobienie śmigła, wsadzenie go w tyłek i podfrunięcie - odpada - przerobiłem....


Heh. Nie no coooo tyyy... Tylko nie sprawdzaj nazwy pliku zdjęcia powyżej  :smile:

----------


## majki

Odpowiedź :
- stajesz w odległości 10 kroków od domu, twarzą do ronda, które masz jakieś 200m od Ciebie
- bierzesz do prawej ręki docięty kawałek płyty styro pryśniętej pianką do klejenia styro*
- krzyczysz na całe gardło : huz de bozzzzzzzzzzzzz ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
- z 2 i pół obrotu rzucasz przez lewe ramię w kierunku komina
- płyta przykleja się
- jeśli płyta przeleci dom i nie przyklei się i wróci do Ciebie po około 1 dniu nadlatując od strony ronda z hukiem i ogniem, oznaczać będzie, że rzuciłeś za mocno i obleciała kulę ziemską. Rzucaj lżej ...  :wink: 

that's all  :wink: 

pozdro, majki

* - pianka nie odklei się od styro w trakcie lotu, klej tak ...  :wink:

----------


## EwaG26

Musisz zrobić NetBeto-trzymacza
Do drabiny o odpowiedniej długości dospawać dwa haki,
następnie haki zawiesić na kominie, 
wspiąć się po drabinie na komin i dokleić co trzeba.
Jeśli masz obawy o wytrzymałość komina to wsadź na drabinę Matkę Dyrektorkę  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Masz tam takie fajne drewniane drabinki zaczepiane o kalenicę. Zawieś je po bokach komina, skombinuj drewniany blat i dwa solidne kloce i zmajstruj z tego coś takiego:



I już masz piękny poziomy podest, na którym możesz poustawiać paczki ze styropianem, puste wiadra dnem do góry, pustaki jeden na drugim (obowiązkowo każdy przesunięty względem niższego), czy inny zgodny z NetbetLinią praktyczny podest budowlany.

J. (prawda, że mam pięęękny komin, prawda???)

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Ja bym wybudował drugi komin, żeby można było na nim stanąć i skończyć pierwszy.

----------


## compi

A ten komin w środku jak jest duży?..... Hehe....

----------


## BasH

> A ten komin w środku jak jest duży?..... Hehe....


Akcja a'la śnięty mikołaj na wstecznym?  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> A
> Heh. Nie no coooo tyyy... Tylko nie sprawdzaj nazwy pliku zdjęcia powyżej


eeee.... opis jest niekompletny  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> pustaki jeden na drugim (obowiązkowo każdy przesunięty względem niższego), czy inny zgodny z NetbetLinią praktyczny podest budowlany.
> 
> J. (prawda, że mam pięęękny komin, prawda???)


..sęk w tym że nie zostało mi po ścianach nic - dosłownie zero pustaka na budowie!

...a komin Twój oglądałem - pikny... bardzo pikny!! miałem nawet pytać co to takiego ta obklejka kamyczkowa?
wygląda jak komin w chatce baby jagi... :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> A ten komin w środku jak jest duży?..... Hehe....


niestety - zmieści sie tam tylko dzieciok, ale on w związku z 1 września jest zajęty pójściem do szkoły i odmawia współpracy.

----------


## Martinezio

Wg mnie tylko opcja z wejściem na komin. IMO powinien wytrzymać sporo więcej, niż Net z sześciopakiem  :big lol:  Tylko trzeba poszczekać, aż zaprawa zwiąże, żeby cegiełki nie poodpadały. Z resztą i tak będziesz musiał wejść na niego, aby zrobić szalunek pod czapkę i ją wylać  :wink:

----------


## BasH

> Wg mnie tylko opcja z wejściem na komin. IMO powinien wytrzymać sporo więcej, niż Net z sześciopakiem


Czyli wygrałem?  :smile:  A za fotomontaż będzie gratis?  :big grin:

----------


## Martinezio

O wygranej zadecyduje quorum na zebraniu NetOper  :wink:  Ja tylko składam propozycję, aczkolwiek ew. wygraną jestem gotów sprezentować na cele charytatywne  :big grin:

----------


## martadela

hmm
a może zmontować taki "fachowy przyrząd" w kształcie litery T, za pionową łatę trzymamy, poziomo jest deska nabita kilkoma gwoździami. Styro przywalić do gwoździ, zaciągnąć klejem. Pac to o komin - w teorii styro ma się przykleić i grzecznie zejść z gwoździ.  :smile:

----------


## compi

Mały, chudy, ale byk! Tak odnośnie komina jak i Ciebie. Gratulacje!

----------


## BasH

> ..ogłoszenie wyników wkrótce ... planowane zebranie w sobotę..
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet'śmigłowdupie


No I JAK TAM WYNIKI?

----------


## BasH

Hej net.
Pytanie techniczne: czy po położeniu rur (u ciebie tylko wodnych - bo tylko te masz w warstwie styro) stabilizowałeś ich położenie obsypując piaskiem or something czy po prostu rury w izolacji przykryłeś folią i robiłeś wylewki? Ktoś mi ostatnio podpowiadał opcję z obsypywaniem piaskiem rur, aby beton się nie zapadał przez folię... Chyba bzdura, co?

----------


## netbet

... ja olałem stabilizowanie rur czymkolwiek...nawet im zostawiłem trochę miejsca na "pracę" 
podocinany styro koło rur tak z milimetr więcej, od góry koryto rur zakryte paskiem styro 20mm  i z bani.
...zresztą - co ma wpaść to wpadnie przy kretowaniu - jak zaschnie - pozamiatac i zapomnieć. :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

"z milimetr więcej" - to znaczy, że styropian docinałeś z milimetrową dokładnością???  :jaw drop: 


J. (co chechłał tępym nożem, albo piłą do drewna i potem, jak szpara była większa, niż na palec, to pianką uzupełniał)

----------


## klaudiuszozo

netbet, skoro sam kładłeś elektrykę podpowiedz mi proszę. Kto robił Ci pomiary instalacji? Jakoś po znajomości, czy wynająłeś elektryka?

----------


## Martinezio

Się nie interesuj  :big tongue: 
 :big lol:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Nie no. Ciekawy jestem po prostu jak to rozwiązał. Sam mam znajomego, który może położyć kable za pół ceny, ale nie mam papierów. Na Oferii chodzą takie zlecenia po 1000zł...

----------


## Martinezio

Jeśli znajdziesz elektryka, który Ci oficjalnie podpisze odbiór roboty, to czemu nie skorzystać? Zawsze to odrobinę taniej i urwanie kosztów  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> netbet, skoro sam kładłeś elektrykę podpowiedz mi proszę. Kto robił Ci pomiary instalacji? Jakoś po znajomości, czy wynająłeś elektryka?


jeszcze nie podchodziłem do tematu... wychodze z założenia że "jakoś się to załatwi" :yes: 
nawet jakby ten cholerny pomiar miał kosztowac z tysiaka ... to i tak będziesz do przodu pewnie ze dwa - bo ile kosztuje położenie kabelków w chacie ?? 3 tysie?  - nie wiem - strzelam..

a tak naprawdę dogadałem się z gosciem który robił mi przyłacze.... powiedziałem mu o co kaman - i powiedział że "klepnie" i weznie kasę tylko za pomiar.. czyli jakies 6,5 stówy

co sie przejmujesz - jakoś sie załatwi  :big grin:  ...masz głowę i h#& ...to kombinuj :tongue:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

No to w takim razie ile netbet bierzesz na położenie kabli w domu?  :wink:

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> okleić styro to jeszcze "luz" ( manewrowanie płytą styro z klejem na wysokości 8 metrów w raczej słabym miejscu do relaksu ).... ale zaciągnąć go siatka i klejem???


 aj, mam to samo. dacho robili zimą a teraz wyciągam kominy. pierwsze podejście się nie udało, chciałem zrobić "od góry". Trzeba będzie jednak rozbebeszyć trochę dachu.

----------


## netbet

> aj, mam to samo. dacho robili zimą a teraz wyciągam kominy. pierwsze podejście się nie udało


najgorsza orka z mozliwych to te [email protected]!#$ kominy... trza je robic samemu, bo stawki za ich postawienie ( przynajmniej w Łodzi ) MASAKRA!
spoko ... po szklanie i na rusztowanie.... jak to gadają.

ja juz skończyłem ze swoim dziadem!

----------


## netbet

> No to w takim razie ile netbet bierzesz na położenie kabli w domu?


od znajomków - czteropak za punkt :big grin:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

To nie najgorzej  :wink:

----------


## Martinezio

Dżizzz... Współczuję wątrobie po takiej robocie... W całym domu wychodzi co najmniej 30 punktów...

----------


## jan_z_wolna

> najgorsza orka z mozliwych to te [email protected]!#$ kominy... trza je robic samemu, bo stawki za ich postawienie ( przynajmniej w Łodzi ) MASAKRA!!


 Tak ale ty sobie cegiełkę jakoś włożysz, a ja muszę tam wmanewrować 30kg kształtki. A ceny są pojarane całkowicie. Jak można dać 50m zł za m2 obklejenia chaty styro? To jest dopiero pocisk...
Także dłuuuuuuuuuga jesień przede mną  :Smile:

----------


## netbet

> Jak można dać 50m zł za m2 obklejenia chaty styro? To jest dopiero pocisk...


no... niektórzy - BA - nawet większość płaci.
tak samo jest z rurami, kablami i innymi "bajerami" 
na tym forum laski stawiają domy, wiec czasem jak gdzieś przeczytam że do położenia instalacji od np. odkurzacza centralnego bierze sie "ekipę" to mi sie słabo robi...
jak się ma wór kasy bez dna to mozna nawet do sadzenia kwiatkuff se kogoś wynająć i miec to z bani, a póżniej zamieszczać zdjęcia _"... jaki to ja mam piękny ogród...prawda?"

_wykonawcy to tacy sami ludzie jak my, tez maja dwie ręce ... czasem tylko odbiegamy od nich opalenizną  i słownictwem  :cool:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Fakt, fachowcy ostatnio maja bananowo, nie dosc ze stawki sa kosmiczne, to jeszcze strzelają fochy. Ale tez nie napietnowałabym ludzi, ktorzy zlecaja budowe domu murarzom, instalatorom,...czy tez Zenkom od budki z piwem. Niektorzy najzwyczajniej nie maja kiedy sami tego zrobic, niektorzy maja dwie lewe rece, niektorzy sie boja brac za to sami, a niektorzy po prostu maja na to kase i stac ich na to, wiec po co maja sobie brudzic rece, a sa tez tacy co dorobia sie garba, zniszczonego kregoslupa i bedą zapierniczac sami jak my. Ale uszanujmy wybor kazdego,  przy czym Ty bedziesz mial satysfakcje, ze zbudowałes dom sam, to ktos kto zlecil to ekpie moze miec rownie duza satysfakcje i chwalic sie kwiatkami. Sam dobrze wiesz, ze zeby budowac samemu, trzeba poswiecic kawał swojego zycia ( czesto kosztem rodziny) i miec sporo zapału, sily...nie jest to takie proste i nie kazdego stac na takie poswiecenie. Dlatego jesli laski chca zaplacic za odkurzacz centralny, ich wybor nie placa i ja to szanuje, pomimo, ze u mnie takiego cacka nie bedzie ..

----------


## compi

Święta prawda, tym bardziej, że te bolące kręgosłupy, odpadające ręce, oczy i nos zatkane pyłem, świadczą tylko o tym, że czasami nawet za te wygórowane stawki fachowców, sami w życiu! nie chcielibyśmy takich prac wykonywać na stałe. Być może musi to tyle kosztować? Ale satisfaction gwarantowane, gdy się takiej zaprawy murarskiej skosztuje na języku.

----------


## netbet

...ależ ja nie neguję wydawania kasy ... złote kible tez są dla ludzi... jak sie jej nie ma to trza kombinować.

wiesz co compi - ja tam na przykład podłogówki, inst wodne i kan  mógłbym robić "zawodowo" ... luzik... :big grin:

----------


## compi

Bo przyznajmy, że akurat ten etap budowy to lajcik w porównaniu do stawiania ściany fundamentowej z bloczka, komina z cegły jak u Ciebie, dachu, tynkowania, szlifowania gładzi, i kilku innych bardziej fizycznych niż umysłowych akcji(nieujmując nikomu i nienegując tego, że należy mieć doświadczenie i wiedzę w tym zakresie). Kabelki można samemu, ale już do rozdzielni amator raczej nie podejdzie, taka samo jak do alarmówki. W naszym domu odpuściłem sobie jedynie hydraulikę i posadzki. Reszta tymi rencami i mojego syna..... No jeszcze kilku doświadczonych kolegów wpadło raz na jakis czas, bo we dwójkę pewnych spraw nie dało rady wykonać. Podsumowując, nie ma kasy, to i samemu trza naparzać, bo innego wyjścia nie ma.

----------


## Martinezio

I o, przybijam wszystkimi moimi kończynami  :smile:  Święta prawda.
Ale nie ma to jak zrobić samemu  :smile:  Nawet jak się nie _ómie_, to się zrobi - kwestia chcenia.

----------


## firewall

A gdzie zdjęcia z montażu rury w szambie? :big grin:

----------


## majki

Wiesz ..., żeby rura dobrze wchodziła w otwór, otwór musi być wilgotny ...


 :wink:   :wink:   :wink:   :smile: 

pozdro, majki

----------


## miloszk

Słynny Netbet.... nie ukrywam, że Twoje/Wasze elaboraty pomogły mi zacząć budowę "tymi rencami" :]  Aktualnie stawiam ścianę fundamentową.. tak wiem, że to dawno było, ale ja akurat się spinam przy tym dość mocno. Używam zaprawy ABE (moje spostrzeżenia w dzienniku) i tak się zastanawiam, czy ona nie jest jakaś lipna? Jak dla mnie to sam piasek, lepić się nie chce :| Wypełniałeś dokładnie przestrzenie między bloczkami? U mnie w niektórych miejscach porobiły się takie delikatne przerwy, może to od za suchej zaprawy? Widziałem na fotach, że u Was też później zaprawą wyrównywaliście wszystko. Ale tu też?



Gratulacje też przesyłam i chciałbym być już na tym etapie co Wy...  :smile:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## compi

Najtańsza i najlepsza to murfix z liroya. Przebija droższe atlasy, izolbety i inne wynalazki. Cena chyba około 6 złotych za worek. Jeśli już musisz używać tej swojej to wrzuć do wody zarobowej plastyfikator.

----------


## miloszk

oczywiście ze nie muszę, dzięki za info!

----------


## Jarek.P

Eee, przekombinowane z tym podnośnikiem. Swoje rury po prostu wbijałem młotkiem, przez deskę oczywiście. Ludwik celem nawilżenia rury rzecz jasna obowiązkowy.

J.

----------


## netbet

chłopaki no co wy - myśleliście że zapomniałem o "poślizgu" ? był..był... wbijać też próbowałem...

... po prostu brakuje mi już sił...

----------


## netbet

> Używam zaprawy ABE (moje spostrzeżenia w dzienniku) i tak się zastanawiam, czy ona nie jest jakaś lipna? Jak dla mnie to sam piasek, lepić się nie chce :| Wypełniałeś dokładnie przestrzenie między bloczkami?... Widziałem na fotach, że u Was też później zaprawą wyrównywaliście wszystko. Ale tu też


tam gdzie powstały jakieś szczeliny i braki w spoinie - uzupełniałem. tak - tu też.

ABE... jak ja rypałem fundament - akurat taką miałem "pod ręką" ... Kreisel był wtedy sporo droższy... o Murfixie nie wiedziałem...

ABE faktycznie jest po rozrobieniu "tępa" i mało "tłusta" i robi sie nią tak se... widać ziarna piachu... wygląda lipnie, ale... spróbuj jak stwardnieje ją skuć!
zapomniałem o jednym przelocie w fundamencie... musiałem kuć ... niech szlag trafi tą zaprawę! pękał bloczek a zaprawa nie! ...jest chyba nawet za mocna do murowania

Krajzel przy abe to inna liga... super się rozrabia, trzyma się kielni, jest tłusty i plastyczny ... jak raz spróbowałem - nie wróciłem do abe... ( krajzel przeszedł u mnie test, gdy róznica w cenie spadła do ok. zyla  :big grin:  )

Murfixa przetestowałem w tym roku... jest spoko... jak krajzel w cenie abe... chyba najciekawsza oferta na rynku.


..a dziennik śledzę... podglądam czasem innych samorobów... :cool:

----------


## netbet

> Jeśli już musisz używać tej swojej to wrzuć do wody zarobowej plastyfikator.


nawet nie próbuj!! 
będziesz klął na konsystencję ... bloczki będą siadać...  - przerobiłem to u siebie!

plastyfikator tylko w ostateczności ze względu na temperatury!

----------


## netbet

> A gdzie zdjęcia z montażu rury w szambie?


firewall... specjalnie dla ciebie wbiję się jeszcze raz do szamba z aparatem :cool:

----------


## firewall

Aż takiego pośięcenia nie wymagam :yes: . Ale lubię poczytać o twoich racjonalizatorskich pomysłach. Powinieneś chyba zrobić osobny wątek o "trzeciej ręce" na budowie.

----------


## BasH

> o 5:50...... po prostu brakuje mi już sił...


Kurde - wstajesz wcześniej ode mnie  :smile: 




> spinanie szamba z domem..pierwsze podejście do połączenia rur - porażka! 
> ... brak mi siły w łapach!! nie mogę wsunąć jedej w drugą!! dramat... ja pierdolę... starzeję sie...czarne mysli... .... nie dam rady tego pospinać...


Przypomniało mi się, jak już w zainstalowaną wcześnie 160-tkę musiałem wciąć się z zaworem zwrotnym - to dopiero była akcja, jak trzeba było najpierw wyciąć precyzyjnie fragment rury, nasunąć mufę (napier#[email protected]%jąc czym się da zużywając całą butlę poślizgu), włożyć antykupę, cofnąć mufę... Do dziś mam koszmary...

----------


## netbet

> Kurde - wstajesz wcześniej ode mnie


kurw#$%^ - przez tą "niemoc" w łapach spać nie mogę... cos mi się chyba zepsuło w okolicach łopatka-serce-cycek... [email protected]#$ mnie... moc straciłem... jakby samochód jechał na pól-gazu  :cool:  i coś mu rzęziło...

starość idzie... tabletkuff moc muszę chyba zacząć poznawać, zaznajamiać sie czas z Wielką Księgą Eliksirów, Mikstur i Mazideł  :cool:

----------


## BasH

> starość idzie... tabletkuff moc muszę chyba zacząć poznawać, zaznajamiać sie czas z Wielką Księgą Eliksirów, Mikstur i Mazideł


Taaaa... Coś czuję, że w trójkę (z MSU na czele) wylądujemy albo w psychiatryku albo przynajmniej na oiom'ie... Ja już w tym roku chirurgię zaliczyłem i patroszenie siatką więc oby jak najdalej od piguł :O

----------


## miloszk

> chłopaki no co wy - myśleliście że zapomniałem o "poślizgu" ? był..był... wbijać też próbowałem...
> 
> ... po prostu brakuje mi już sił...


ostatnio sąsiad przyszedł po pomoc i razem wkręcaliśmy - udało się. nie mylić ze skręcaniem

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Taaaa... Coś czuję, że w trójkę (z MSU na czele) wylądujemy albo w psychiatryku albo przynajmniej na oiom'ie... Ja już w tym roku chirurgię zaliczyłem i patroszenie siatką więc oby jak najdalej od piguł :O


Ktos mnie tu wywołał, wiec _jezdem_, ja tam jade na mega rezerwie...z checia nie robilabym juz stropu

PS. Wlasnie doczytalam co Netbet zrobiles z dzialka, 4-ma kolkami i paleta. Pojechales po calosci 


> Coś czuję, że w trójkę (z MSU na czele) wylądujemy albo w psychiatryku


 Netbeta teaz na pewno pierwszego zamkną :Lol:

----------


## BasH

> PS. Wlasnie doczytalam co Netbet zrobiles z dzialka, 4-ma kolkami i paleta. Pojechales po calosci  Netbeta teaz na pewno pierwszego zamkną


Fakt. Kręcić 3 godziny kółka na dzieciokowym kładzie... Fiu fiu....... Wypas  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> .... na dzieciokowym kładzie... Fiu fiu....... Wypas


no... "dzieciokowy" to może jest w nim rozmiar, ale nie silnik i moc... wiec sie nadał idealnie :yes: 
ja na min dzis mało paciaka nie strzeliłem...

dzieciok jak jeździ - ma wszystko pozakręcana na maxa - ino aby sie toczył...

----------


## arturromarr

Witaj
Nie wiem czy skorzystasz z moich doświadczeń bo chyba wstępnie nastawiłeś się na zawór mieszający.
Nawet jak nie skorzystasz nie to chociaż będziesz wiedział co straciłeś.  :smile: 
Ja jestem zwolennikiem dwuobwodowego układu przy piecach na paliwa stałe.
Sercem takiej konfiguracji jest płytowy wymiennik ciepła, który rozdziela wodę płynącą w piecu i np jak u ciebie w podłogówce, ale po co to?
Dzięki temu w obrębie kotłowni mamy mały otwarty obwód a reszta może być w zamkniętym (bez dostępu powietrza czyli brak korozji, czysta woda w instalacji), naczynie zbiorcze mamy wtedy w kotłowni przy suficie (nie zamarznie co się czasem zdarza na strychu). Sterowanie temperaturą jest wtedy proste sterownik włącza pompę w obwodzie pieca i wymiennik ogrzewa wodę w obwodzie podłogówki, po osiągnięciu temperatury zatrzymuje pompę.
Nie orientuje się jak teraz ale cena wymiennika chyba nie jest droższa od zaworu z siłownikiem, ja kupiłem okazyjnie na portalu aukcyjnym.
Tak czy inaczej zrobisz będzie działać, ale ja bym drugi raz instalację też pociągnął na wymienniku.
Jak spuściłem trochę wody z pierwszego obwodu to była czarna, cieszę się ze nie mam takiej w całej instalacji.
Sąsiadowi np. zamarzło już raz naczynie wzbiorcze a to bardzo niebezpieczne zjawisko.

----------


## Martinezio

... i dlatego ja np. zdecydowałem się na układ zamknięty. Co prawda nie mam wymiennika i woda faktycznie jest czarna, ale za to nie obawiam się zamarznięcia jej  :smile:

----------


## netbet

no...łatwo wam mówić...
ja własnie "odrabiam lekcje" z instalacji 
o wymienniku ciepła nie myslałem.... a mozna go wpakować w instalkę z kotłem węglowym? pomija sie naczynie przelewowe? ... bo to własnie ono spędza mi sen z powiek... będzie instalowane w pomieszczeniu bez ogrzewania ( niby będzie ocieplone - znaczy naczynie )ale...

no i jak podpiąć to naczynie wzbiorcze? jeden magik od instalek mówił cos o wpięciu go pod rurę powrotu do kotła...

wiecie ile jest takich "gitów" jak zaczyna sie składać kotłownie?... oj... duzo...

----------


## Martinezio

Jeśli zastosujesz wymiennik płytowy, to spokojnie możesz naczynie wzbiorcze umiejscowić wewnątrz budynku, w kotłowni, gdzie jest ciepło i nie musisz kombinować.

Możesz też zrobić układ zamknięty, ale kocioł musi mieć zabezpieczenie termiczne przed przegrzaniem, oraz ciśnieniowe, a także specjalny układ schładzający kocioł (specjalna wężownica podpięta bezpośrednio do zimnej wody z ujściem wody gorącej do kanalizacji). Wtedy nie ma naczynia wzbiorczego, a ciśnienie regulowane jest poprzez naczynie przeponowe.

----------


## netbet

Martinezio - czyli w momencie gdy kocioł ma wężownicę schładzającą można rypac układ zamkniety? bez naczynia otwartego ino z przeponowym? dobrze kumam?

w tej chwili mam jeszcze mozliwość zmiany zamówienia - mogę brać DAKONA z wężownicą...róznica w cenie praktycznie żadna...

weź no poopowiadaj więcej.... :yes:

----------


## netbet

... albo nie opowiadaj.

nie chce układu zamkniętego. koniec - kropka.

nie wiem czy dobrze kombinuję... kocioł ma w sobie 56 litrów wody... moja cała instalacja na parterze ma 65 litrów max.
cholera - zaczynam sie bać ze mam za mały odbiór ciepła ....

----------


## TINEK

jak oddzielisz układ kotła od reszty (poprzez wyżej wspomniany wymiennik płytowy) to uzyskując zamknięty układ CO masz dodatkową zaletę, że woda z niego nie paruje, a jak nie paruje, to nie dolewasz (kranówy). Napełniasz układ wodą kotłową (demineralizowaną) i masz spokój na lata.
W układzie otwartym woda paruje, co jakiś czas dolewasz wody, woda paruje, dolewasz wody, woda paruje..... ale wszystkie minerały pozostają w układzie, "woda" robi się coraz gęściejsza. W moim obecnym domu 3 razy wymieniano kocioł i wiem jaka smoła była w układzie, układ starego typu, rury grube (sam widziałeś) to to wszystko działa. Ale taka "zupa" w nowoczesnym układzie, rurki cieniutkie, różnoraka armatura (małe przekroje) i za 10 - 15 lat okazuje się, że któraś pętla nie grzeje (bo ten syf się gdzieś zebrał i zatkał).
Już kiedyś pisałem o tym, wiem, że większość kolegów uważa, że przesadzam, ale radzę, zastanów się nad tym

pozdrawiam

----------


## Z-35

Ja też mam osobny układ do ogrzewania. Wodę mam z takim kamieniem, że nawet nie chcę myśleć co by było gdyby to odkładało się w środku...
A czemu chcesz mieć taki mały zasobnik? Kąpiecie się w jednej wannie po kolei wedle zasług?  :wink: 
Napełnienie 1/3 wanny to już 50l. 
Pozdrawiam z niedaleka

----------


## netbet

googlam se n/t wymiennika... znaczy co to jest i jak działa...

jak dobrze trybie to w skrócie jest taka puszka łacząca w sobie dwa niezależne odwody gdzie jeden przekazuje ciepło drugiemu bez bezpośredniego mieszania się.... dobrze kombinuje?
czyli w skrócie takie dwie "bańki" obo siebie gdzie jedna nagrzewa drugą...
ta pierwsza "bańka" - to odwód kotła - obieg otwarty..
ta druga "bańka" - to obwód centralnego ogrzewania  - obieg zamkniety..

pompy - jedna na wyjściu z kotła: zasilanie wymiennika, zasilanie zasobnika, druga - na obiegu c.o.

dobrze kombinuje?

----------


## netbet

> Ja też mam osobny układ do ogrzewania.
> A czemu chcesz mieć taki mały zasobnik? Kąpiecie się w jednej wannie po kolei wedle zasług? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam z niedaleka


Zetka.. ty to nie unikniesz mojej wizyty... ( siem wpraszam ) :yes:

----------


## TINEK

dobrze kombinujesz (dot. wymiennika płytowego)

za 2 -3 tygodnie będę miał go u siebie.

----------


## tomraider

> dobrze kombinuje?


Witam.
Te kombinator , wymiennik to dodatkowe koszty i komplikowanie układu, syfiata woda i tak będzie w części instalacji kotła i zasobnika CWU ( i w samym wymienniku także) czyli w tych urządzeniach  które zwykle co pare czy parenaście naście lat i tak się wymienia, 
pozdro.

----------


## netbet

zasobnik wpięty przed wymiennikiem i goniony osobną pompą... znacay ta sama co wymiennik...

jedna pompa przed wymiennikiem
druga za wymiennikiem...

mam układ ogrzewania podłogówki zamknięty - bez "dolewania"

----------


## arturromarr

Dobrze kombinujesz, ważne żeby kierunki przepływu były przeciwne.
Jedna woda ogrzewa się od drugiej i to ze sporą sprawnością.
Technicznie to taki układ jest całkiem prosty zwłaszcza do sterowania bo włącza się tylko pompę zamiast obracać zawór.
tu masz prosty schemat (w prawym obwodzie kolektor podłogówki):

po stronie podłogówki musi być jakiś odpowietrznik oczywiście w najwyższym punkcie.
Ja mam jeszcze podłączenie obydwu obwodów do sieci w celu napełnienia, spust do kanalizacji, manometr na obwoedzie zamkniętym i filtry siatkowe (takie ukośne) przed wejściami do wymiennika. Zawory mam po obu stronach pomp tak by była szybko demontowalna w razie awarii. Konieczne jest przeponowe naczynie wzbiorcze i zawór bezpieczeństwa w układzie zmakniętym, są takie całe w komplecie.
W układzie otwartym jest jeszcze normalnie podłączony zasobnik do CWU czyli trzecia pompa (w obiegu pieca równolegle). Robi się ją osobno bo pierwszą pompą sterujemy temperaturą podłogówki i moglibyśmy mieć czasem niedogrzany zasobnik. Pompa w obiegu zamkniętym może być załączona na stałę, albo odłączać się gdy jest za niska temperatura na powrocie do kotła (ale nie musi, zależy czy się wierzy w roszenie kotła od temp. powrotu).Naczynie wzbiorcze mam przy suficie kotłowni bo to najwyższy punkt układu otwartego

----------


## majki

A potem zajrzyj sobie do dziennika Piczmana albo z nim pogadaj. Ma kocioł stałopalny, zasobnik i goni ten zasobnik na maxa ile kocioł da radę, a potem na 2-3 dni ma spokój bo spływa sobie woda odpowiednio mieszana do podłogówki.
Wymiennik płytowy, tak jak u mnie, do kalafiorów to ok, ale do Ciebie, to IMHO nie bardzo ...

pozdro, majki

----------


## arturromarr

No na bufor to trzeba mieć miejsce, ja nie miałem (opał też gdzieś trzeba składować).
Tu nie mam doświadczenia, ale myślę że przy buforze można kupić tańszy najzwyklejszy piec bo z założenia chodzi przy dużej mocy a one wtedy podobnie pracują. Nie wiem jak to finansowo wychodzi, ale chyba jakiś dobry piec zasypowy jednak tańszy, trzeba by dobrze skalkulować.

----------


## majki

> No na bufor to trzeba mieć miejsce, ja nie miałem (opał też gdzieś trzeba składować).
> Tu nie mam doświadczenia, ale myślę że przy buforze można kupić tańszy najzwyklejszy piec bo z założenia chodzi przy dużej mocy a one wtedy podobnie pracują. Nie wiem jak to finansowo wychodzi, ale chyba jakiś dobry piec zasypowy jednak tańszy, trzeba by dobrze skalkulować.


No trzeba ...
Dokładnie tak, co do tego pieca - Piczman jeśli dobrze kojarzę, ma zwykłego stałopalnego Junkersa i dodatkowo taki kocioł jak ma dać ile mu fabryka pozwala, pracuje najlepiej  :smile:  Zero smoły, sadzy, czy innych syfów  :smile: 
Dodatkowo - Net - pogadaj z "milek", jak byliśmy kiedyś na spotkaniu u Was, mówiła, że też ma mieć bufor, tylko napędzany kominkiem z PW ...

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## netbet

> a potem pogoogluj sobie o buforze ciepła zamiast wymiennika
> po pierwsze równie tanio, po drugie nie rdzewieje,


... no to se pogooglałem...

wymiennik jako zbiornik - pojemnik na wodę - jest tani?? gdzie? ...zaraz polece i kupię jak koszty zmieszczą się w 6 stówach ( tyle mnie kosztuje zasobnik 140 l i wymiennik )

o jego zaletach nie dyskutujmy - jakbym miał luzne 2 koła, a nie mam - pewnie machnąłbym se zasobnik taki.. 500 litrów - za tyle moge kupić.

----------


## majki

> ... no to se pogooglałem...
> 
> wymiennik jako zbiornik - pojemnik na wodę - jest tani?? gdzie? ...zaraz polece i kupię jak koszty zmieszczą się w 6 stówach ( tyle mnie kosztuje zasobnik 140 l i wymiennik )


Umiesz spawać, więc mozna zrobić samemu. Znów bodjaże Piczman robił "samoroba" - zbiornik jakiś walec ze złomu, w środku zawinięta "wężownica" w ślimaka z rurki miedzianej, jakos tak ... Bodjaże on coś podobnego robił. Tylko tak żeby miał z te min 0,5 m3 pojemności, choć mówi się, że 1m3 jest ok ... No i oczywiście super ocieplony, by jak najmniejsze "straty postojowe" były ..

6 stów - zasobnik 140l i wymiennik płytowy ? Masz dar do cen ...

Pamiętaj, że jesteś na etapie, kiedy niekoniecznie najtańsze rozwiązania na "teraz" będą najtańsze na "później" ...

pozdrawiam, majki

/edit/ wątek do poduszki  :wink: 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...or-ciep%C5%82a

----------


## arturromarr

No bufor to ma największy sens jak się go zrobi samemu, bo 1m3 wg. mnie to minimum dla takiego domu a koszt fabrycznego długo b sie zwracał.
Budowa wydaje sie nietrudna, netbet udowodnił że rzreczy "wychodzą z pod jego rączki", tylko czy masz czas się w to teraz bawić?
Może rozwiązanie przejściowe czyli kupujesz najtańszy piec, wymiennik płytowy zime jakoś pociągniesz, przestudiujesz temat i w przyszłości np. latem wystrugasz na spokojnie sam zasobnik, podmienisz a wymiennik płytowy sprzedasz.

----------


## majki

Tylko wiesz, podłogówka z natury przenaczona jest do pędzenia jej niskimi temperaturami ... Tak 40oC w niej to już jest sporo, a da rade palić kotłem na 40-45oC ... ? Pewno tak, tylko będzie ciężko. Jasne, ze może dawać 60oC w podłogówkę, tylko to traci sens ... 
Takie gdybanie nasze ...  :wink: 

pozdro, majki

----------


## arturromarr

Kocioł pędzimy normalnie "wysoko" a regulacja podłogówki odbywa się tak jak pisałem bardzo prosto poprzez włączanie pompy w obiegu wymmienika po stronie pieca.
Do sterowania wystarczy zwykły tani sterownik do pompy co i zasobnika. Jak temperatura w podłogówce spada np poniżej ustawionego 38 stopni załącza się pompa w obwodzie pieca i woda w podłogówce jest ogrzewana jak za pomocą grzałki elektrycznej , temperatura osiągnięta, pompa stop, temperatura na piecu może być wysoka.

----------


## arturromarr

ja w tamtym roku dałem za nowy zasobnik (120l) 450zł i 250 za wymiennik (20KW)
Nie wiem jak się ceny zmieniają, ale chyba dalej jakieś okazje można wyrwać.

PS:
Najgorsze że człowiek liczy te "grube" rzeczy a potem drugie tyle kosztują wszystkie rurki, złączki i kolanka.

----------


## Z-35

> Zetka.. ty to nie unikniesz mojej wizyty... ( siem wpraszam )


A zapraszam, zapraszam!

----------


## majki

> Kocioł pędzimy normalnie "wysoko" a regulacja podłogówki odbywa się tak jak pisałem bardzo prosto poprzez włączanie pompy w obiegu wymmienika po stronie pieca.
> Do sterowania wystarczy zwykły tani sterownik do pompy co i zasobnika. Jak temperatura w podłogówce spada np poniżej ustawionego 38 stopni załącza się pompa w obwodzie pieca i woda w podłogówce jest ogrzewana jak za pomocą grzałki elektrycznej , temperatura osiągnięta, pompa stop, temperatura na piecu może być wysoka.


Wszystko ok, tylko co zrobić z nadmiarem mocy co produkuje piec ? Bo podłogówka ma spora bezwładność, jak się nagrzeje i pompa odłączy obieg, to co wodą która krąży w wymienniku i kotle ? Gotować się będzie ... Chyba że dobrać na tyle mały kocioł, że zawsze będzie grzał ... jakieś pewno max 10kW ... ale to pewno Net wyliczał ile ma zapotrzebowania ...
Ja za wymiennik "dawałem" ok 700 zł i zasobnik na CWU 160l 1600 ...

pozdro, majki

----------


## o_c

> sprawdziłem kotłownie u siebie... 2,20 x 2,12 ...czyli 4,7m2 .. szału nie ma...


IMHO w kotłowni to się baniaczek nie zmieści już żaden, a szkoda...

----------


## arturromarr

> Wszystko ok, tylko co zrobić z nadmiarem mocy co produkuje piec ?


Piec musi mieć bezwzględnie samoczynną regulację albo miarkownik mechaniczny/elektroniczny albo sterownik z dmuchawą, wtedy sam zareaguje na zmiany w odbiorze mocy.

----------


## BasH

> Piec musi mieć .... z *dmuchawą*,...


Po lekturze wątku "ekonomiczne spalanie węgla" to słowo jest chyba najgorszym przekleństwem, jakie można użyć : )))))))

----------


## netbet

..ja to widze tak:



.. opcja z wymiennikiem chyba wygra - jakby nie patrzeć jest to zajebisty odbiornik ciepła - w razie "W"
... no i sterowanie podłogówką za pomoca pompy wydaje mi się "lepsiejsze" niz zaworem 4D

cały ten układ ma jedną podstawową zaletę - MIEŚCI SIE W GRANICACH TERYTORIALNYCH KOTŁOWNI!!
nic nie wywalamy za strych, nic nie zamarznie...

miarkownik przy kotle MUSI dac radę...
jak nie da rady - jest wymiennik
jak braknie pradu - jest wymiennik
jak szlag trafi sterowniki -  :wink:  - planowane jest zabezpieczenie termiczne
jak szlag trafi wszytko - rozpalę se ognisko :big tongue: 

brak na schemacie :

-naczynia wzbiorczego
-naczynia przeponowego
-zaworów zwrotnych
-zaworów róznicowych
...i innych dupereli które "sie dorobi" ... spoko luz... zaczynam kumać o co kaman...

na schemacie zgadzaja sie fotki:
- kotła
-sterowników
...reszta to przypadkowe rzeczy ale wiecie o co loto :wink:

----------


## tomraider

> .
> .. opcja z wymiennikiem chyba wygra - jakby nie patrzeć jest to zajebisty odbiornik ciepła - w razie "W"
> ... no i sterowanie podłogówką za pomoca pompy wydaje mi się "lepsiejsze" niz zaworem 4D
> 
> miarkownik przy kotle MUSI dac radę...
> jak nie da rady - jest wymiennik
> jak braknie pradu - jest wymiennik


Witam.
Wymiennik ciepła wcale nie jest odbiornikiem ciepła( są nimi podczas ładowania zasobnik CWU oraz podczas grzania podłogówka), jak pompa podłogówki stanie to wymiennik nic nie odbierze, załadowany zasobnik CWU też nic nie odbierze, miarkownik zawsze daje radę jak umiemy go ustawić ale kocioł bardzo powoli hamuje a zwłaszcza jak palisz węglem.
pozdro

----------


## Yeti

Netbet, mam instalację z wymiennikiem pracującą z piecem na grocha. Instalacja mieszana (dla 150m2): w całym domu podłogówka, z wyjątkiem sypialni - grzejniki. Bojler 140L. Pięć pompek, w tym jedna cyrkulacyjna (z niej można by może zrezygnować). Wszystko wykonane przez, moim zdaniem, dosyć łebskiego fachowca.
Grzałem już w ubiegłą zimę, ale na pół gwizdka, bo dom nadal nie zamieszkany - w trakcie wykańczania.
Chcesz pooglądać i ściągnąć sobie gotowca - przyjedź :wink:

----------


## netbet

> sterownik sterujący pompami CO musi mieć też możliwość sterowania powietrzem dla kotła, czyli jak stają pompy to automatem staje wentylator i kocioł przechodzi w stan uśpienia


wszytko sie zgadza... pod warunkiem że kocioł na dmuchawkę - ten nie ma :big tongue: 
ten kocił hamuje jedynie miarkownik...

----------


## netbet

> Netbet, mam instalację z wymiennikiem pracującą z piecem na grocha. Instalacja mieszana (dla 150m2): w całym domu podłogówka, z wyjątkiem sypialni - grzejniki. Bojler 140L. Pięć pompek, w tym jedna cyrkulacyjna (z niej można by może zrezygnować). Wszystko wykonane przez, moim zdaniem, dosyć łebskiego fachowca.
> Grzałem już w ubiegłą zimę, ale na pół gwizdka, bo dom nadal nie zamieszkany - w trakcie wykańczania.
> Chcesz pooglądać i ściągnąć sobie gotowca - przyjedź


masz prawie dokładnie taki układ ja ja chcę miec....

... poczułem się zaproszony- dawaj namiar na PW - to gdzieś chyba koło TINKA ?

choć raz się nie wprosiłem.. :Lol:

----------


## Symen_80

No nie przesadzaj.. blachy PKS nie są wsiowe. Sam jeżdżę na takich numerach. Zresztą autko wygląda mi znajomo. 
PS Mam tylko nadzieje, że nie ukradli Ci tych blach po to by tankować paliwo na stacjach .. na Twoje konto.
Pozdrawiam
PS Dzięki, że jednak piszesz nadal

----------


## arturromarr

Przyznam, że z miarkownikiem  nie jestem pewny jak sie to będzie sprawowało bo mimo wszystko to mechaniczny układ regulacji i może wolno reagować na szybkie zmiany odbioru, zwłaszcza w połączeniu z nieszczelnymi przeważnie kotłami i ich klapkami.
Może ktos ma taki układ i nie ma czego sie obawiać?

----------


## Yeti

> ... poczułem się zaproszony- dawaj namiar na PW - to gdzieś chyba koło TINKA ?
> 
> choć raz się nie wprosiłem..


 A dokładniej: między Majkim a Tinkiem :big grin: 
Poszło PW

----------


## netbet

> Może ktos ma taki układ i nie ma czego sie obawiać?


temat kotłowni zamknięty. kotłownia sie własnie robi i nie ma odwrotu... :big grin:

----------


## majki

> żeby nie było - na FM też próbowałem pytać - jak zawsze wynik jest ten sam - gówno się dowiedziałem


... chcieliśmy dobrze ...

pozdrawiam, majki

----------


## netbet

> ... chcieliśmy dobrze ...
> 
> pozdrawiam, majki


Majki - komenty tego dziennika to kopalnia wiedzy! bardzo.. bardzo duzo sie tu naczytałem ... madrych rzeczy...
za co jestem wszytkim którzy dorzucili swoje "5 groszy" bardzo wdzieczny..

miałem na mysli kanały/działy ogólne ...

zmieniłem... ale nie wiem czy będzie ok...

----------


## majki

Od razu lepiej  :smile:   :smile:   :smile: 

3msię, majki

----------


## BasH

> najgorsze jest planowanie biegu rur... reszta to lajcik...


Podpisuję się wszystkimi pięcioma kończynami. Kabelki to lajcik. Rury [email protected]#%iają.....

----------


## netbet

> optymista z ciebie,


oj tam.. oj tam... ludzie w gorszych warunkach mieszkaja i żyją...nie panikuj...
optymizm to moje drugie imię... :Lol:

----------


## compi

Po co mijałeś komin? Przez niego i grzać rurę do oporu! ; )    
A w ogóle to jaka gustowna kotłownia Ci wyszła! Brawo!

----------


## tomraider

> temat kotłowni zamknięty. kotłownia sie własnie robi i nie ma odwrotu...


Witam.
Może zamieścisz schemat instalacji C.O i C.W.U  z krótkim opisem?
pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

> Witam.
> Może zamieścisz schemat instalacji C.O i C.W.U  z krótkim opisem?
> pozdrawiam.


przeraziłbyś sie na jakim schemacie pracuję... kiedyś zamieściłem schemat uzgodniony z ged'em ... był czytelny
ten jest niedopokazania  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## Inż.

CZeść Net...
To chociaż podziel się lub wywołaj dyskusję dlaczego tak to robisz...
Jestem ciekaw czemu upadała koncepcja wymiennika?
Czy tylko kwestia finansowa, czy wiesz coś tejemnego...
Poza tym nie obawiasz sie tego niby szlamu w instalacji podłogowej...

Rozumiem że ten trzydrożny zawór to do podłogówki...

----------


## netbet

> To chociaż podziel się lub wywołaj dyskusję dlaczego tak to robisz...
> Jestem ciekaw czemu upadała koncepcja wymiennika?
> Czy tylko kwestia finansowa, czy wiesz coś tejemnego...
> Poza tym nie obawiasz sie tego niby szlamu w instalacji podłogowej...
> 
> Rozumiem że ten trzydrożny zawór to do podłogówki...


dlaczego poszedł zawór termostatyczny 3D zamiast wszystkiego?
...ano dlatego, że zrozumiałem że jest to jedyne ustrojstwo do precyzyjnego nastawu temp wejścia na podłogówkę.

żaden wymiennik, żaden zawór zwykły 3D lub 4D nie jest w stanie utrzymac w ryzach temperatury podłogi przy skokach temp na piecu węglowym... przy stabilnej pracy np. gazowca - spoko... można pokusic sie o zwykłe zawory mieszające
( przerobiłem na papierze chyba wszystkie możliwe do wykonania układy, przeleciałem sporo zaworów... nawet z calisem na powrocie ... trochę pogadałem z instalatorami )

względy finansowe też się liczą. 
wymiennik kosztuje jakieś 3 stówy, zawór 3D jakies 1,5 stówy, belka zabezpieczeń i naczynie przeponowe pewnie jakieś następne 2 stówy ...razem jakeś 6,5- 7,5 stówy razem z przyłączeniami ( śrubunki, srunki, nypelki i inne bajery miedziane są zajebiście drogie ) ... no i jeszcze pewnie dojdzie jakis siłownik zaworu...
ten ESBE serii 5 kosztuje 3,3 stówy i wpięty jak widać jest banalnie prosto.

.. i tak naprawdę tym jednym zaworem opierdzieliłem ogrzewanie w całej chacie - zawór ma przepustowość do obsługi max 200m2 podłogówki.

układ otwarty i "zaszlamianie" ....eee... nawet jak - to raz w roku można całość przepłukać i zmienić czynnik na nowy...
niestety - pozostaje mi ino woda... nie dowiedziałem sie jeszcze jak to to jest z domieszkami wody z glikolem, ale.... doczytam i dowiem się.
poza tym i tak instalacje muszę dobrze przepłukać... mam w układzie cześć gratów stalowych i aby ich kwasior nie żarł - trza go usunąć z układu przed uruchomieniem.

największy bajer jest w samych rurach i ich łączeniu.... 
lutowanie - banał, ale pomyśleć tak instalację aby dała możliwość demontażu bez flexa - to jest git! ja mam tak wszystko połączone, że zawsze mogę wykręcić kawał układu i już. Nie chciałem wszystkiego "na sztywno"

u mnie jak zawsze priorytetem jest dobór technologi do możliwości wykonawczych z uwzględnieniem cen.
dlatego miedż. ... wiem... wiem... jest zajebiście droga, ale bardzo wdzięczna do pracy.
rura cienkoscienna 1mm - tnie się ja "prawie" nożem ... przecieracz czyścikiem, pasta, jedno w drugie i podgrzać lampą - proste!
...a ciąć calowe stalowe rury, gwintować je... uszczelniać wszystko... trochę za duzo pierdolenia się jak dla mnie. poza tym - nie mam dużego imadła i nie mam jak złapać tej ruru calowej do gwintowania - a w łapach nie utrzymam :big grin: .. starzeję sie...


sie rozpisałem że ho ho ...

----------


## Inż.

Dzięki za odpowiedz... wyczerpująca...
Pozwolę sobie dodać, że dla układów otwartych
glikol jest nie do zastosowania... ponieważ paruje...

Dałeś do myślenia z rurkami miedzianymi...
Rzeczywiście pod względem montażu to rewelacja...
Narazie jestem za stalą w ocynku ale jeszcze się głęboko zastanowię...

----------


## Martinezio

Pod względem łatwości montażu, to ja jestem za systemem, który został użyty w mojej kotłowni - VHS Press. To są kształtki ze stali galwanizowanej łączone na zaciski  :smile:  Wygląda prawie jak chrom, łatwo się montuje (nic nie trzeba zgrzewać, lutować, gwintować) i jest b. odporne na uszkodzenia mechaniczne, czego o miedzi powiedzieć nie można  :wink:

----------


## Inż.

A ile ten system kosztuje...
Pewnie zagniatarka to tych rur kosztuje tyle co kocił Neta...
Proponujesz rozwiązanie z kosmosu... a sam nie zrobiłeś...
Po za tym jak sie w rurę nie wali specjalnie to od czego ma się ona uszkodzić...

----------


## netbet

właśnie....praska.. taki szczegół ... no bo jak to zaciskać?
ale wygląda "zawodowo" :big grin:

----------


## Inż.

Zawodowo to Twoja miedź wygląda...
Powoli mnie przekonujesz... chyba się odważę...
Przynajmniej w zime ciepło w ręce będzie od palnika...

----------


## Martinezio

Ja nie mówię, że miedź jest be  :wink:  Tyle, że lutowanie miedzi do najłatwiejszych nie należy i jak ktoś ma 2 lewe ręce, to chyba łatwiej zainwestować w praskę, niż palić rury non stop  :wink: 
Praska wcale nie musi być droga, ale fakt - nie wiem ile kosztuje i fakt - nie robiłem tego sam. Natomiast instalator bardzo to rozwiązanie chwalił pod kątem łatwości montażu  :smile: 

PS: małe sprostowanie, bo mię się pomerdała kolejność literek - nie VHS, tylko VSH  :wink:  A zaciskarką może być standardowa zaciskarka o większych gabarytach, do której potrzebna jest tylko odpowiednia głowica sześciokątna. Znalazłem w necie tylko hydrauliczną, ale to nie dla samorobów, bo kosztuje faktycznie tyle, co kocioł Net-a  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> J A zaciskarką może być standardowa zaciskarka o większych gabarytach, do której potrzebna jest tylko odpowiednia głowica sześciokątna. Znalazłem w necie tylko hydrauliczną, ale to nie dla samorobów, bo kosztuje faktycznie tyle, co kocioł Net-a


a wiesz ile kosztuje lampa do lutowania rur miedzianych? 5 dychów i dychawkę gaz... :big lol: 

lutowanie wcale nie jest trudne.. bez jaj - gorzej się zgrzewa rury od wody...

----------


## netbet

słuchajta... głupłem..

jak fachowo sie nazywa ten dinks do podłączenia wody wejścia / wyjścia do kotła?
to taka rura zakończona flanszą... skęcana na śruby... ta ponad wyjściem spalin ???

normalnie mam zaćmę...

----------


## tomraider

> słuchajta... głupłem..
> 
> jak fachowo sie nazywa ten dinks do podłączenia wody wejścia / wyjścia do kotła?
> to taka rura zakończona flanszą... skęcana na śruby... ta ponad wyjściem spalin ???
> 
> normalnie mam zaćmę...


Witam.
Rura przyłączeniowa, rura z króćcem kołnierzowym, szukamy według średnicy i rozstawu śrub.

----------


## Z-35

No, pojawił się piec czyli w końcu ktoś przystojny na budowie jest!  :wink:   :wink:   :wink: 
Czy planujecie niedługą przeprowadzkę? 
Trzymam kciukasy!

----------


## Z-35

> oj tam.. oj tam... ludzie w gorszych warunkach mieszkaja i żyją...nie panikuj...
> optymizm to moje drugie imię...


I tu popieram Kolegę w całej rozciągłości!
Pierwszej nocy obudziłam się z krzykiem: [email protected]$%a jak zimno! (było z 17 st.)
Przetrwaliśmy z dzieciokami i radości jest wiele...

----------


## BasH

Przez pierwsze dwa sezony grzewcze do całkowitego odparowania i wygrzania domu i tak będzie rzeźnia z ilością opału, aczkolwiek wprowadzać się i odpalać dom bez ocieplenia dachu i ścian na samej podłogówce parterowej... No no no - takie rzeczy tylko w erze...yyyy..... Łodzi  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> 


nie - to nie to. 
myslisz że nie znam śrubunków ? weź no...

tam jest płaski kołnierz do skręcenia śrubami z drugim , pomiędzy nimi uszczelka na płasko...
gdzie w łodzi można to dostać?

----------


## Inż.

Miałem wczoraj przyjemność zobaczyć system zaciskowy...
Zaciskarkę mozna wyporzyczyć bez problemu...
Porównanie zacikowego z miedzią wychodzi nastepująco...
Kształtki do zaciskowego są dużo droższe od miedzianych...
i to jest główny szkopół, że każdy błąd (zaciśnięta kształta nie w tym miejscu) kosztuje,
rozbudowana instalacja pod względem załamań i przejsciówek podraża całość...
Tylko przy prostych instalacjach wychodzi na to samo...

Myślę, że miedz wygrywa jeszcze pod jednym wzgledem kupujesz narzędzia za grosze i w każdej chwili robisz...
Pożyczone marzedzia to presja czasu, a nóż jeszcze się uszkodzą...
Poza tym narzędzia kupione masz zawsze pod ręką jak by sie coś działo...

----------


## netbet

dobra - juz znalazłem.
fachowo - to co jest mi potrzebne - nazywa się kołnierz z gwintem, albo kołnierz z króćcem..

piec nie ma wyjść gwintowanych ino skręcane na kołnierze... taka jego uroda... :cool:

----------


## netbet

> to trza było od razu mówić że chodzi o takie coś


przeca pytałem - ino szyfrem... :big grin:

----------


## Inż.

Powiedz Net ten baniak nad kotłem to c.w.u.?
Bo jak to jest naczynie przelewowe to chyba za nisko w stosunku do całej instalacji...

----------


## netbet

ten baniak to faktycznie naczynie wzbiorcze.... trochę na wyrost 30l, ale od razu ocieplone
jest zamontowane tylko do czasu aż ruszy pietro - wtedy powędruje na strych ( boje się go od razu wywalać na strych... może zamarznąć? )

do tegorocznego uruchomienia jest dobrze.... w najwyższym punkcie instalki...

----------


## Inż.

Kłaniam sie mistrzu...
Masz podejście do tematu, ja tu kombinuję z instalację, zasobniki, wymienniki, itd.
a Ty taki łepski jesteś...
Nie dasz sie zaskoczyć :smile: 
Ja rozdzielam instalację przez wymiennik,
bo nie mam możliwości wywalenia przelewowego na strych,
gdyż nie mam struchu, nie będę ryzykował przelania się
czy pękniacia zbiornika nad pokajami,
poza tym przelew wyprowadzony na ścianę zewnętrzną
czy dach nie bardzo mi pasuje...

I zawiesił ojciec naczynie przelewowe...
I widział, że jest dobre...

----------


## netbet

> I zawiesił ojciec naczynie przelewowe...
> I widział, że jest dobre...


I uznał że wiedzę posiadaną nalezy przekazać...
I wybrał uczniów swych
I namaścił ...
I rzekł im:
"... _idźcie i głoście słowo i czyny moje, albowiem czynię dobrze  i z wiarą...
i nie lękajcie sie moje owieczki szatańskich podstępnych innowierców, albowiem będę przy was zawsze...
jako to niebo nad wami, jako ten wiatr we stepie... "

_

_ewangelia w/g NETbeta - księga Kotła
_

----------


## BasH

> I uznał że wiedzę posiadaną nalezy przekazać...
> I wybrał uczniów swych...


Umarłem...  :smile:  Trochę tego by się zebrało  :big grin:  Jam pierwszy  :big tongue:

----------


## Inż.

Ja opoka Twa Panie...
I chodźbym się Ciebie trzy razy wyprał...

Powiedz Net, jakie profile dawałeś na stelaże do k-g tzn. 0,5 czy 0,6 mm...
A duża różnica w cenie między nimi u Ciebie była...

----------


## netbet

_Rzekł Net do owieczek swych:
- zaprawdę powiadam Ci Bracie Inż.'u że:_

.... wszystko opierdzieliłem na profilach Bud Matu... czy jak to sie tam pisze.. chyba blacha 0,5( takie akurat były w hurtowni koło mnie.. wiem, wiem... Flash gadał co innego ..żeby nie robić... ) ... powiem krótko - szału nie ma - troche za "wiotkie" te profile..
trza uważać aby pchły nie przekręcić wkretarą..
raczej nie ma szans na podparcie profila CD 4m na końcach i łapanie poziomu - ugnie się ( nie wiem jak to jest przy 0,6, ale pewnie lepiej kapkę.. )

zresztą... z czego nie zrobisz i tak wszytko usztywnia płyta KG..
jak chcesz dac profile co 0,4 m to nie ma znaczenia ( chyba ) z jakiej blachy profil.

._.. i udał się na spożywanie .... trunków wyskokowych..._ :wink:

----------


## chagall

Witaj i bądź pochwalony Mistrzu Net!!!  :welcome: 
Podglądam Cię i podziwiam od dawna, a ujawniam się z pewną nieśmiałością, coby wyrazić szacun za anielskie podejście do spraw piekielnych, czyli kotłowni!!!  :yes: 

Naszą instalację robili fachowcy - prawdę mówiąc, nie wierzyłam, że można to zrobić samemu!!!
Gdy jakiś tydzień temu paliliśmy pierwszy raz w naszym piecu, gdy temperatura zaczęła szybko wzrastać, a woda w rurach bulgotać, gdy już miałam zaproponować, żeby spie$#!(!#, albo przynajmniej zadzwonić do naszego Pana "Rekinka", mój mąż powiedział: "W Czarnobylu też stali i patrzyli"  :wink: 

Życzę dalszych postępów i spokojnego rozruchu pieca  :bye:

----------


## netbet

> "W Czarnobylu też stali i patrzyli"


też będę stał i sie gapił ...jak 'pieprznie" to ja się pomylę tylko o jeden dom... :Lol:  :Lol:  a nie o pół świata

będzie dobrze... luzik..

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Wiesz co Netbet, na pewno nie pieprznie tylko bedzie sie hajcowało jak ta lala. Tak swoją drogą, podziwiam Cie- przede wszystkim za wytrwałość w dązeniu do celu!
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pwasylcz

czolem,

krotkie pytanie do ostatnich fotek: czy przejscie z 1 i 1/2 cala na guba rure, ktore masz przy kotle na ostatnich zdjeciach (srebrne) to jakias standardowa czesc, czy wyposazenie kotla? Przydalo by mi sie takie do zupelnie innych zastosowan (niehydraulicznych)...

----------


## netbet

... opisze po kolei co jest na wyjściu z kotła 
- kołnierz gwintowany DN 40 - średnica podziałowa otworów do skręcania 110 mm otwór gwintowany 6/4 cala  - typówa
- kolano albo trójnik ( góra / dół przyłaczenia kotła ) - typówa
- mufa redukcyjna z 6/4 cala na 1 cal - typówa
- mufa 1 cal
- ... i tak dalej... - typówa

... genaralnie bazuje na tym co można kupić...
w zestawie "do montażu" dostałem kołnierz do spawania - nie umim spawać, nie znam sie, nie da sie ..... zmieniłem na to co : umiem, znam sie , da się  :wink:

----------


## Martinezio

I właśnie na tym polega dobre projektowanie urządzeń, aby dało się wykorzystać do tego osprzęt, który istnieje na rynku  :smile:  Po to są standardy i normy produkcyjne  :smile: 

Net: całkiem przyzwoicie Ci to wyszło  :smile:  Czekamy na foty instalacji powrotu, oraz opis koncepcji :>

----------


## netbet

> pompy lepiej dawać na powrocie, zamiast na zasilaniu, pracują wtedy w niższej temperaturze  na dłużej starczają



wiem..wiem... ale umówmy się : pompa kosztuje stówe nawet jak ją szlag trafi po dwóch latach to nie będzie mi jakoś strasznie przykro  :wink:

----------


## kalio

Bojler daj na dwóch śrubunkach widzę że masz tylko górze

----------


## netbet

.. na powrocie tez juz sie pojawił... i jeszcze w kilku innych miejscach... 

dzieki za czujność.

----------


## pwasylcz

Dzięki za dokładne informacje  :Smile:

----------


## o_c

> poprawki zajma mi może z godzinę ... tyle sie "napomylałem"


 Godzina minęła, pierwsze palenie w trakcie?

----------


## BasH

> Godzina minęła, pierwsze palenie w trakcie?


W wiadomościach nic nie mówili o eksplozji pod Łodzią, więc chyba jest GOOD.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ale, kurcze, do Ciotki (z Łodzi) coś się dodzwonić nie mogę...

J.

----------


## Symen_80

http://www.rmf24.pl/fakty/polska/new...eca,nId,361915

 :wink:

----------


## Martinezio

Emm... To było 27 września - Net jeszcze wówczas kocioła nie miał, to co by mu miało wybuchać? Chyba, że w sławojce metan  :big lol:

----------


## BasH

Gratuluję startu pieca - tak na żywioł ponad 50 stopni w wylewkę? Szokujące  :smile:

----------


## o_c

Sterownik czaderski.
Pora teraz udać się w kolejny wątek...

----------


## netbet

słuchajcie... ile czasu trwa wygrzewanie podłogówki?? bo jestem letko zesrany...

----------


## Inż.

Cześć Niebowzięty...
Ja po pokutę przychodzę :smile:  bo zgrzeszyłem...

A kociołek całkiem nieźle, witam w gronie palaczy piecowych...
Mówię Ci polubisz to na zabój... ten płomień, te ciepełko...

----------


## netbet

> Cześć Niebowzięty...
> Ja po pokutę przychodzę bo zgrzeszyłem...
> 
> A kociołek całkiem nieźle, witam w gronie palaczy piecowych...
> Mówię Ci polubisz to na zabój... ten płomień, te ciepełko...


.... ciekawią mnie niekontrolowane skoki temp... cholera boje sie go zostawic tak samego napalonego na noc... 
układ zapowietrzony jak cholera...

----------


## netbet

> tydzień co najmniej


... tak czułem że to potrwa... a niespecjalnie mam taraz czas żeby przy nim siedzieć... palacz by mi sie przydał. :big grin: 
jakośto będę musiał ogarnąć...

----------


## Inż.

A powiedz, czy masz czujnik w podłogę jakiś wsadzony?

----------


## netbet

nie mam.
po co? czujnik od pompy jest na wejściu w rozdzielacz...

----------


## Inż.

Zeby zobaczyć jaką temp. na podłoga :smile: ...
Przykładałeś reke do podłogi i ciepło czuć...

----------


## netbet

... łapę przykładałem.... nic nie czuć!
po jednym dniu palenia i ładowaniu 50 stopni podłoga ani drgnęła... leży na podłodze termometr i pokazuje z uporem 6 stopni...
inna sprawa że w układzie jest bardzo duzo powietrza.... niby cos tam wywala przez automaty, ale takim tempem to mnie wiosna zastanie...
woda tez krązy jak chce... raz pompa jest zalana,raz pusta... w jednym odcinku chyba nie ma wody zupełnie... normalnie jaja jak berety...
oj naszarpie się z tą instalacją...

----------


## Inż.

Ja u siebie na chacie mam 14 st. bez palenia :smile: 
na wys. ok. 1,5m...

Z podłogówką tak juz jest, bezwładność ogromna...
I tutaj przydałby się grzejnik :smile: 
Ale już nie będę ciągnoł dalej...

----------


## Martinezio

Dokładnie jak inż prawi. Podłogówka b. długo się nagrzewa, a podstawą jest dobre jej odpowietrzenie. Sam automat może być za mało. Najlepiej mieć taki automat jeszcze przy rozdzielaczu, na powrocie. Wtedy woda powinna wypchnąć powietrze. Pamiętaj tylko, aby pilnować ciśnienia (powietrze ucieknie, to spadnie ciśnienie i trzeba dobić, chyba, że masz jakiś zawór ciśnieniowy na zasileniu). Nie powinno być mniejsze niż 1,5bara (najlepiej w ok. 2bar trzymać jako ciśnienie robocze).

----------


## netbet

... a niby skąd ma być ciśnienie w podłodze przy układzie otwartym? ... tam jest tylko przepływ...

----------


## Martinezio

Hmm... Fakt, przy układzie otwartym ciśnienie regulowane jest przez słup wody ze zbiornika wyrównawczego :/ To tak, jak radzi przedpiścca  :wink:

----------


## BasH

Zrobić tj mpoplaw. Przelać całą instalację sektorami + ręczne odpowietrzacze umożliwiające sporo szybsze upuszczenie powietrza niż powolne automaty w najwyższym punkcie instalki. W końcu powietrze puści, tylko uważaj na strzelającą wylewkę  :smile:  Ja najbliższą zimę przeciągnę jeszcze na butli z gazem i słoneczku świecącym w dupkę podczas stelażowania poddasza i innych robót wewnętrznych :/ Dziś po przymrozkach zmarzłem we wnętrzu jak jasna cholera. Ziemia już nie grzeje przez styro w podłogach...  Pozdro.

----------


## netbet

> Zrobić tj mpoplaw. Przelać całą instalację sektorami + ręczne odpowietrzacze umożliwiające sporo szybsze upuszczenie powietrza niż powolne automaty w najwyższym punkcie instalki.


kto by tam sie pierdzielił w odpowietrzanie sekcji... 
ja tam mam swój sposób... bez kontaktu z wodą ( przy takich temperaturach - rozumiecie )
dojdziecie do tego sami jak zaczniecie stawiać kotłownie... :cool: 

poza tym - musztarda po obiedzie - kotłownia działa.

----------


## kalio

No to kolejna sprawności Mistrz kotłowy niewybuchowy

----------


## BasH

> poza tym - musztarda po obiedzie - kotłownia działa.


QL. W końcu się samo odpowietrzy, byle zdążyło przed wiosną  :smile:  A ciepełko już czuć łapą na pętlach?





> oj!!!! jest dobrze...bardzo dobrze.... znaczy GRZEJE!!!!
> na podłodze mamy 20 stopni!!! i ciągle ładuje w nią z rozdzielacza 50 stopni na wciąż.:


Heh - znowu musztarda po obiedzie - zaczynam od czytania cedrykowych komentarzy, a potem dziennik - no i szacun. Super. Mam nadzieję, że u mnie też zabangla, ale będę się bawił na wiosnę, więc nie będzie mrozu na karku, który pogania... Pozdro!

----------


## arturromarr

"tak na marginesie - nie wiem po co jest zawór na piecu przy jednoczesnym naczeniu wzbiorczym? ... no niech stacę -mam."
Czasem ratuje życie, zwłaszcza jak naczynie wzbiorcze wyrzucisz na poddasze w przyszłym roku.
Może się tak zdarzyć że zamarznie w nim woda i układ przestanie być otwarty.
W tamtym roku zginął młody chłopak we własnej kotłowni, gdy przy rozpalaniu wysadziło kocioł, pewnie nie miał zaworu bezpieczeństwa.
Nie jest to takie rzadkie zjawisko, mojemu sąsiadowi też zamarzło naczynie ale skończyło się małym prysznicem z zaworka.

----------


## chagall

Gratuluję pozytywnego odpału!!!  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> "tak na marginesie - nie wiem po co jest zawór na piecu przy jednoczesnym naczeniu wzbiorczym? ... no niech stacę -mam."
> Czasem ratuje życie, zwłaszcza jak naczynie wzbiorcze wyrzucisz na poddasze w przyszłym roku.


... jak juz naczynie powędruje na nieocieplony strych - to oczywiste że musi być.... ale w tej chwili jest zbędny
załozyłem zeby nic nie pruć w przyszłości... przeniosę bańkę i już...

oby nigdy nie zadziałał

dopóki podłoga ma duzy odbiór ciepła kocioł nie dochodzi do 75 stopni... znaczy dojdzie jak wyłączę pompy... jak je włacze momentalnie temp spada do 60 
coraz lepiej idzie mi rozpalanie .... trzecie podejście - 10 minut  :big grin:

----------


## Inż.

Powiedz Net jak masz ustawiony zawór 3D, jak pracuje?

----------


## netbet

ja mam tam założony zawór 3D termostatyczny... kręcisz go na zadana temperaturę i już.
zawsze na wyjściu ma tyle ile mu ustawiłes bez względu na temperaturę na kotle
dlatego własnie w ostatniej chwili zmieniłem zwykły 3D na termostatyczny... i nie żałuję.
tanie to to nie było, ale działa gitesowo...

----------


## Inż.

czyli ten zawór 3D jest z siłownikiem i czujnikiem na zasilaniu podłogówki?

----------


## tomraider

> ja mam tam założony zawór 3D termostatyczny... kręcisz go na zadana temperaturę i już.
> zawsze na wyjściu ma tyle ile mu ustawiłes bez względu na temperaturę na kotle
> dlatego własnie w ostatniej chwili zmieniłem zwykły 3D na termostatyczny... i nie żałuję.
> tanie to to nie było, ale działa gitesowo...


Witam.
Pożyjemy,zobaczymy, jak podłoga się nagrzeje i przestanie odbierać każdą dowolną ilość ciepła , jak masz teraz, to na powrocie będzie ,, mniej'' schłodzonej  wody którą termostat zaworu 3D może zmieszać by uzyskać temperaturę  nastawioną, latanie 50 razy dziennie do kotłowni by regulować temp w domu też nie jest komfortowe, za jakiś czas na pewno zainwestujesz  w automatykę. Masz zabezpieczone CWU, (naczynie wzbiorcze-zawór bezp-zawór antyskażeniowy)?
pozdro.
ps.dobre ekonomiczne palenie wunglem poznać po tym że nie można poznać że ktoś pali wunglem ( obserwując dym z komina)

----------


## netbet

> czyli ten zawór 3D jest z siłownikiem i czujnikiem na zasilaniu podłogówki?


nie ma siłownika, nie ma czujnika...

taki:
http://infoweb.esbe.se/files/54435/VTA370_570_PL_99501346_A2_LR.pdf

----------


## Inż.

Mistrzu rozwiązałeś mu problem...
I jeszcze tak po taniości :smile: 
A ja chciałem zawór 3D z siłownikiem i termometrem....
Co wyszłoby chyba ze 3-4 razy więcej...
A tak to sobie takie cacko zamontuję też...

----------


## tomraider

> przecież ma automatykę, ma zawór 3D z termostatem, jak domek mu się wygrzeje to go przykręci i tak zostanie aż do wiosny


Oby tak się stało. Kocioł z miarkownikiem i 3d z termostatem razem zusammen ,,nie mają  pojecia o tem np. w salonie gdzie Netbet ogląda TV, pompa ze sterownikiem który ma czujnik na rurze za 3d też nic nie wnosi poza tym że w ogóle działa. Jak się uda wygrzać nieocieplone ściany (bez spoin pionowych=przewiewanie wiatru) i monolityczny betonowy strop nad nieocieplonym poddaszem to będę pod wrażeniem. Oby się tak stało.
pozdro

----------


## netbet

> Oby tak się stało. Kocioł z miarkownikiem i 3d z termostatem razem zusammen ,,nie mają  pojecia o tem np. w salonie gdzie Netbet ogląda TV, pompa ze sterownikiem który ma czujnik na rurze za 3d też nic nie wnosi poza tym że w ogóle działa.


... i tak naprawdę nie muszą wiedzieć ze siedzę przed telewizorem..
moim zdaniem to dobry układ.
- miarkownik hamuje kocioł
- zawór termostatyczny zapewnia minimum obsługi przy temp w pomieszczeniu ( nawet jak będę musiał podejść i go przykręcić to korona mi z głowy nie spadnie, a nie musze się szarpać ze zwykłym 3D lub co gorsza 4D  i kombinowac co chwilę jak skoczy temp na piecu - ten trzyma temperanure bez względu na wszytko )
- wysterowanie pompy od podłogówki .... tu masz rację - powinno być PRZED pompą - musze to przerzucić... :big tongue: 
poza tym na razie nie mam innego pomysłu na sensowne wysterowanie pompy od podłogi... zacznę kombinowac jak zmniejszy się odbiór ciepła.( znaczy mam pomysł - zamienić sterowanie pomp - to od c.o. pójdzie na c.w.u. ... wyświetlacz będzie "czytelniejszy"  :cool:  )

to jest chyba najtańsze sensowne rozwiązanie...
pewnie że mozna sie pokusić w przyszłości o jakiegoś "elletronika" coby wiedział że siedzę przed telewizorem... ale to przyszłość .. na razie bangla i jest git! 
ludzie maja w chatach piece "śmieciuchy" i instalacje z rur 2" i zyją.... 

czy się wygrzeje? siem obaczy w praniu  :cool:

----------


## tomraider

> wysterowanie pompy od podłogówki ....


Można tanio sterowac pompa podłogówki prostym zawieszonym na ścianie w salonie regulatorem http://allegro.pl/ShowItem2.php/run?...2704496&beta=1





> czy się wygrzeje? siem obaczy w praniu


Jasne że się wygrzeje , pytanie kiedy i za ile. Oby szybko i tanio.

----------


## netbet

> Jasne że się wygrzeje , pytanie kiedy i za ile. Oby szybko i tanio.


... nawet jak bedę musiał sypać 2 tony węgla miesięcznie ( koszt porównywany z wynajeciem mieszkania ) ... to i tak się zdecyduję.. wiesz dlaczego? :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## tomraider

> i tak się zdecyduję.. wiesz dlaczego?


Jasne , przecież dom z ogrodem jest zawsze lepszy od wynajmowanej szuflady na osiedlu  :smile: .
Poza tym z kolegi niezły kancik 
............ a właściwie ryzykancik.

----------


## dziennikBudowy

Dziennik rewelacja :big grin: 
To co lubię najbardziej - podane ceny, pisane z jajem (a to mnie rozwaliło najbardziej http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/9746/dsc00837pe3.jpg) i do tego robicie sami!

----------


## BasH

Net - płyty kleiłeś na ścisły styk czy na "zapałkę" przerwy na flota?

----------


## netbet

> NET zdjęcie komina poproszę w czasie palenia w kociołku, chciałbym zobaczyć twój dym


dym jak dym.... jak sie rozpala jest czorny... jak piec dojdzie do temp prawidłowej jest ... :roll eyes: 
se przyjedź i zobacz  :big tongue: ... daleko nie masz... a i flaszka sie znajdzie... pomożesz podłogi kłaść, okna myć, wungla se dorzucisz, popielec się zrobi albo dyskę - sprzet jest do jednego i drugiego  :Lol:

----------


## netbet

> Net - płyty kleiłeś na ścisły styk czy na "zapałkę" przerwy na flota?


zostawiałem przerwę "technologiczną" ... do jednej do trzech zapałek.

----------


## netbet

> wynajmowanej szuflady na osiedlu .


szuflada z kuchnia i kiblem- 38 m2
salon na chacie - 46m2

niewiele więcej :Lol:

----------


## BasH

> zostawiałem przerwę "technologiczną" ... do jednej do trzech zapałek.


Oki... Bo co fachowiec to inne zdanie. Od wiedzy forumowej o zabudowie KG już łeb mi pęka, a czuję się "gupszy" niż byłem... Wiem, że nic nie wiem :/ A stelaże czekają - jutro z rańca jadę ćwiczyć na przedściankodziałówce - wełna + podwójne płyty.

----------


## netbet

..a po co podwójne płyty? nie wierzysz w spoinowanie?

----------


## BasH

Robię przedściankę 2,6 metra krytą jednostronnie - jakoś nie wierzę w sztywność takiej konstrukcji, a dla potwierdzenia znalazłem zalecenia jakiegoś producenta odnośnie jednostronnego krycia profili CW na wysokość 2,6 metra - wyłącznie dwie płyty z przesunięciem. Koszt niewielki, bo ścianka niewielka - raptem niecałe 4 płyty zejdą.

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
W kotłowni nie widać przy naczyniu wzbiorczym rury przelewowej, nie masz? , rurę wzbiorczą  (podłaczana do powrotu)  i rurę bezpieczeństwa ( podłączana do wyjścia)  zastąpiłeś jedną wspólną  podłączoną do wyjścia , można tak , ale jak szybko zagotujesz kocioł to wywali Ci całą wodę  z naczynia co może rozgrzać kocioł i rury  co może je powyginać i rozszczelnić. Przemyślałeś jak będzie buchać para, czy dasz rady podejść do kotła  czy do okna, czy wrząca woda z zaworu bezpieczeństwa nie poparzy?. Masz w kotłowni wiadro z piaskiem do ewentualnego awaryjnego wygaszania kotła? . Jak hydrofor ma zawór zwrotny to do CWU potrzebne jest też zamknięte naczynie wzbiorcze. Jak napełniasz układ C.O ?, czasem nie na stale podłączoną rurą? Pamiętasz o ,,martwych odcinkach,, rur w których długo stojąca nieużywana woda jest grożna z powodu bakterii, takie rury masz w odgałęzieniu na piętro, trzeba na nich mieć zawór kulowy o co parę tygodni puścić przez nie wodę.
Nara

----------


## netbet

..oj tam... oj tam...

cała kotłownia była "konsultowana" z zawodowcem...

ale po kolei:
- naczynie wzbiorcze jest podpięte faktycznie "na dwie rury"
- zagotowanie kotła... żart? chyba niewykonalne przy tym kotle...
- jak będzie buchać para to kotłownia w końcu sie nagrzeje - teraz to najzimniejsze pomieszczenie 
- wiadra z piachem nie mam, ale wiem jak w miarę szybko zwiększyć odbiór mocy z kotła
- hydrofor ma zawór zwrotny zwany smokiem. ale po co naczynie przeponowe to nie wiem.. cisnienie w układzie reguluje hydrofor
- układ CO jest napełniany takim cinkim węzykiem podpietym do kranu
- "martwe" odcinki są i mają zawory

cos jeszcze znalazłeś? 
dzieki za czujność.

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## tomraider

witam.
W baniaku brak grzałki, no chyba że zamierzasz palić węglem cały rok. anodę  magnezową masz nie? Brakuje filtra sznurkowego ,chroni przed mułem i zanieczyszczeniami mechanicznymi do 5 mikronów, po co? zabaczysz za 5-7 lat Twój baniak bedzie cięższy o jakies 10 kg , to będzie właśnie muł w którym dobrze lęgną się bakterie, poza tym filtr przedłuża życie zaworów i grzałek np.pralki,zmywarki,czajnika,baterii z mieszaczem , no i oczywiscie zdrowie domowników, wkład kosztuje jakieś 5 zł na miesiąc lub dwa.Jeżeli woda ze studni to kupić akwarium z najtańszymi rybkami i codziennie wlać szklankę, rybki same pokażą jak coś nie zabangladuje z wodą , np nieszczelne szambo sąsiada przeciekajace po dużych opadach.
nara
ps. kocioł zaciąga zimne powietrze do spalania węgla  z kratki wentylacyjnej więc w kotłowni raczej będzie zimno.

----------


## netbet

- anoda jest w bańce, grzały na razie niet
- wszystkie filtry stoją lub będę ( sznurkowy jest juz ) za hydroforem, czyli wstępnie oczyszczona woda w instalacji
- rybek nie planujemy
- rura z czopuch do komina ma temp... hmm... no oparzyć sie nie można - faktycznie w kotłowni jest zimno.. szału nie ma...

aaa... kocioł bierze powierze z pomieszczenia - wentylacja działa jak należy.
musze coś pomysleć o doprowadzeniu powietrza do kotłowni, jakiś nawiew albo rozszczelnianie okna..

----------


## Inż.

Cze,
A dziurę wywiewna ty masz w kotłowni przy suficie...
Skoro piszesz, że z pomieszczenia Ci zaciąga to nie pytam czy masz nawiewną...

----------


## netbet

Inż.  ... wentylacja czyli kratka przy suficie jest.
nie mam nawiewu.... trza będzie pomyslec kiedys o jakiejś "zetce" zawiewowej .
kominki maja doprowadzenie powietrza, to chyba kotły tez powinny mieć. :cool:  ... sie dorobi... nie takie rzeczy sie rzeźbiło... :wink:

----------


## Martinezio

Zetka przy kotle stałopalnym jest obowiązkowa. Kominiarz nie odbierze instalacji bez tego.

----------


## dakula

No to jak koniec, to ja się ujawnię. Czytam chyba od początku i podziwiam. Przede wszystkim za samozaparcie, wytrwałość i pomysłowość. Niech wam się dobrze mieszka.  :bye:

----------


## tomraider

Witam.
Dzięki za dziennik, fajnie się czytało , komentowało , życzę zdrówka , zadowolenia z domu itp.
pozdrawiam.
ps. jakbyś zmienił zdanie to fani czekają.......

----------


## sni6

Jeżeli zakończysz pisanie tego dziennika to chyba osobiście przyjadę pod dom i skopie dupsko...
Qrde... co ja teraz będę czytał....

----------


## djcezar

Witam
Też się ujawnię, że czytam ten dziennik.
Tak jak poprzednicy sądzę, że mało jest tak dobrych dzienników i chyba już nie będzie co czytać jak Was nie będzie tutaj.
Ja też prawie wszystko robię sam i jestem prawie na podobnym etapie co Wy, ale jakbym miał jeszcze pisać dziennik to bym wymiękł.
Pozdrawiam i nie poddawajcie się tak łatwo.

----------


## adamoos

Netbet, nie wiem, czy wiesz, ale Wasz dziennik był inspiracją do rozpoczęcia samodzielnej budowy również przez nas. Pokazaliście że da się wybudować dom samodzielnie, bez doświadczenia, że jedyne co potrzeba do wybudowania sobie domu to zapał i chęci. Przez te lata stronę cedryk wyświetlałem równie często jak onet czy wp. Dziękuję za wszystkie rady umieszczone na stronce. Wiele z nich przydaje się i jeszcze przyda w naszej budowie. Liczę, że jeszcze przemyślisz sprawę i zmienisz zdanie. Jeżeli jednak nie to trzymaj się i powodzenia w dalszym wykańczaniu swojego Cedryka - Adam

----------


## BasH

> Jeżeli zakończysz pisanie tego dziennika to chyba osobiście przyjadę pod dom i skopie dupsko...
> Qrde... co ja teraz będę czytał....


Jestem za i się dołączam  :smile: 

PS: I tak nie wytrzyma... Będzie pisał  :big grin: 
pozdro Net!

----------


## krajek5

No, cóż nie jestem zbyt wylewny ale muszę Ci podziękować za mój/nasz domek bo też inspiracje brałem z twojego dziennika i cieszę się również że poznałem Cię osobiście.
Odgrażałem się że chcę zbudować domek temi rencami lecz na szczęście w porę się opamiętałem i dokonałem to w większości z pomocą 76-letniego dziadka  i trochę rzadziej znajomego. W tym roku będzie stan surowy zamknięty i może coś jeszcze...  Samemu jest bardzo ciężko bo nawet jeśli ktoś deskę przytrzyma to już jest coś. Póki co dużo szczęścia i radości w nowym przytulisku. Dziennik i tak będzie odwiedzany bo a nuż... Pozdrawiam

----------


## Inż.

To ja też się przyłączam...
Pamiętam jak się zaczynało...
Pierwsze wpisy, pytania...
Teraz życze miłego mieszkania,
wpisz czasem jakieś sugestie użytkowe...
Pozdro

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Netbet -  pokazałeś mi i innym forumowiczom, że można wszystko jeśli się tylko bardzo chce. I dałeś swoim pisaniem dużego kopa do działania. Życze Wam już tylko samych miłych i ciepłych chwil w swoim domu. Powodzenia i dziekuje

----------


## Martinezio

Się tak wbiję do tych życzonek i również pożyczę Ci udanego i owocnego mieszkania  :smile:  Skrobnij jeszcze cuś, jak będziesz kleił styro, wrzuć czasem jaką fotę z grillowiska, czy cuś... Mam też cichą nadzieję, że nie zdzierżysz i mimo wszystko reaktywujesz, choć na chwilę, dzienniczek  :big grin: 
No i w komentach też będziesz obecny nie tylko duchem :>

Zdrówko Wasze!

----------


## compi

Eeeee, coś czuję że opylił prawa autorskie do dziennika i ma teraz kapuchę na profi firmę do wykończenia, albo lobby budowlane stwierdziło, że lepiej za darmo mu zrobić resztę niż miałby rynek usług położyć. Żartuję oczywiście, ale jakiś order od prezydenta mu się należy za tę otuchę, którą wlał w serca innych samorobów. Trzym się netbet i nie poddawaj przy pierdółkach, których mnóstwo zostało jeszcze do zrobienia. Powodzenia!

----------


## janokl

moze to juz bylo, ale.....Powiedzcie mi czemu mi sie zdjecia nie wyswietlaja tak od strony 5 Waszego dziennika ????

----------


## Jarek.P

No to powodzenia i niech się Wam dobrze mieszka na swoim!

J.

PS1: 125 tysi? Robi wrażenie... Zwłaszcza przy mojej chałupie, fakt, troszkę większej i "troszkę" bardziej skomplikowanej w budowie, ale za to z budżetem ponad 3x większym.

PS2: @janokl - usunąłem twoje posty z netbetowego dziennika, miejsce na komentarze jest tutaj.

----------


## netbet

podziekowania dla wszytkich!!

słowo wyjasnienia : dlaczego koniec pisania?
..bo teraz to tu byłoby nudno... malowania, meblowania, oświetlania, może robienie nowych dzieckuff. :cool:  oglądanie jak pies gania bażanty...nuda...
... te kwestie są naszymi prywatnymi, nie wiążą się jakoś mocno z budową, raczej z wykończeniami.... a to juz jest prywata każdego, i nie chcemy sie chwalić całemu światu jaka to "[email protected]#$ " lampa zawisła w salonie, albo jakie "wyśmigane" płytki będą w kiblu - a będą! :Lol: 

sporo do zrobienia jeszcze ... sporo to mało powiedziane... roboty w &@j ...ale powoli sie machnie - raz to , raz tamto...

poza tym - nie może to być "najpoczytniejsza" lektura forum i Ci co zaczynają dzień do własnie tego - teraz wezmą sie do roboty od samego rana :big lol:  - zaczynam dbać o pkb...
w dzienniku przeszliśmy chyba wszystkie etapy budowy ( poza pokryciem dachu i ociepleniem - ale to lajciki - sami wiecie ) fundament, ściany, strop, dach, instalacje, zabudowy KG, nawet kotłownię opierdzieliłem i działa...

lobby budowlane jeszcze sie nie zgłosiło, ale teraz jak juz skończylismy pisanie jak klicić "samorobnie" ...są nastepcy... wielcy i tak samo zawzięci jak ja - szacun i browar dla wszytkich samorobów!!

nie znikamy z forum.... są komenty... dziennik zaraz spadnie na sam dól i za pół roku o nim wszyscy zapomną.
ale co sie napisaliśmy to nasze!

komenty nasze... jak dla mnie to naprawdę kopalnia wiedzy. jak juz czegos nie znajdziesz na FM to bankowo tu odpowiedź jest - podziekowania dla wszytkich podpowiadaczy!!!! duzo sie "naumiałem" od was!!

ważne: 
samorobna budowa wykańcza... 3 lata to bardzo długo... ale wierzcie mi - warto !

pozdro
NETbet'amator

p.s.
zaraz pierdyknie na liczniku - dziennik + komenty -   ...550 000 tys!!! kto to czyta???????? przecież tam jest łacznie niecałe 4000 postów???

----------


## netbet

> PS2: @janokl - usunąłem twoje posty z netbetowego dziennika, miejsce na komentarze jest tutaj.


dzięki admin  :big grin:

----------


## Symen_80

Bardzo dziękuję za dziennik !!! 
Dasz sobie w życiu radę ze wszystkim co Cię spotka. Życzę by były to tylko same dobre rzeczy.

----------


## Tom Bor

no i muszę to napisać jest pięknie w waszym domku, matka dtr.kolory dobierać potrafi, oj potafi. jak na działeczkę sobie jadę to zerkam w Waszą stronę i tak się zastanawiam na zewnątrz nic nie robią moze odpoczywają ale gdzie tam chałupę gotową do mieszkania juz mają. powiedzieć mogę tylko jedno
GRATULUJĘ

----------


## netbet

> ...jak na działeczkę sobie jadę to zerkam w Waszą stronę i tak się zastanawiam na zewnątrz nic nie robią moze odpoczywają


..normalnie śpieg!! 

teraz... zaraz to możemy Cię bez obciachu zaprosić na kawę... :cool:

----------


## adamoos

Netbet, Twoja prywatność jest najświętszą świętością i nikt Ci z brudnymi buciorami do domu wchodził już nie będzie. Następcy owszem są, ale to Ty byłeś pierwszy i to Twoja budowa pchnęła ludzi do samodzielnego budowania. Następni już tylko przechodzą wydeptaną ścieżką. Łezka się w oku kręci, tym bardziej, że decyzja tak nagła i niespodziewana. A jeśli chcesz wiedzieć, co my czujemy to przypomnij sobie scenę z Forresta Gumpa. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVY8o...eature=related

Swoją drogą on też biegł 3 lata i 2 miesiące.

----------


## majki

Net - ogromna moja osobista prośba, ale pewno też innych - nie znikaj z forum i pisz czasem ( często  :smile:  ) pomagając innym zapaleńcom na samo-budowanie  :smile: 

*I zgłaszam wniosek na tytuł dla Ciebie - proszę wpisujcie się, jak można byłoby uhonorować Netbeta specjalnym podpisem koło nicka.*

Moja propozycja to : Główny Samorób FM

Jak ustalimy jaki tytuł mu się należy, to sie ustawi podpis  :smile: 

pozdrawiam, majki

PS. I szacun, za wszystko.

----------


## BasH

> Netbet,....Ty byłeś pierwszy i to Twoja budowa pchnęła ludzi do samodzielnego budowania. Następni już tylko przechodzą wydeptaną ścieżką. Łezka się w oku kręci...


Zgadza się. Gdyby nie Net - chyba nie odważyłbym się na samorobne budowanie. Podkreślałem to w rozmowie z redaktorem muratora - szkoda, że nie ujeli tego w wydaniu, bo inni (verterix) też tak mówili... Na pewno dałeś Net kopa innym - chwała Ci za to. Dziękuję za ten czas.

----------


## adamoos

inni - adamoos też - też tak panu redaktorowi mówili i ani wzmianki ...  :sad:

----------


## netbet

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVY8ouWnDyQ&feature=related
> 
> Swoją drogą on też biegł 3 lata i 2 miesiące.


.... i tez w końcu był bardzo zmęczony... i poszedł do domu...

----------


## netbet

> inni - adamoos też - też tak panu redaktorowi mówili i ani wzmianki ...


... czytałem ten 11 numer... wszyscy tacy "czyści" i usmiechnięci.... a pamiętacie jak rok temu my byli w gazecie  :Lol: : "Naczelny Śmodruch FM " i "Matka Dyrettorka"

----------


## Yeti

> *I zgłaszam wniosek na tytuł dla Ciebie - proszę wpisujcie się, jak można byłoby uhonorować Netbeta specjalnym podpisem koło nicka.*
>  Moja propozycja to : Główny Samorób FM
>  Jak ustalimy jaki tytuł mu się należy, to sie ustawi podpis


*PIERWSZY* (lub Naczelny) *FORUMOWY SPECJALISTA W ZAKRESIE RĘKODZIEŁA BUDOWLANEGO*

----------


## dpo

> ...... Twoja budowa pchnęła ludzi do samodzielnego budowania.


Swinto prowda - jeszcze nie zaczalem, ale dzieki Twojemu dziennikowi widze, ze dam rade wiecej niz kiedykolwiek myslalem.
Dzieki

----------


## sni6

A ocieplenie, a pokrycie dachu, a ogrodzenie a podjazd, a inne rzeczy??

na zewnątrz jest jeszcze sporo roboty- tak żeby z buciorami się nie pchać...

Może da sie zmobilizować??

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Ja bym  go mianowała na OJCA WSZYSTKICH SAMOROBÓW no i Nadiart też bym nadała tytuł MATKI DYREKTORKI WSZYSTKICH SAMOROBÓW.

Pozdrawiam   :big grin:

----------


## tomraider

> Net,  zgłaszam wniosek na tytuł dla Ciebie


Witam.
Łee tam Majki idż na całość , zgłoś wniosek na pomnik Netbeta, oczywiście .........Netbet musiałby wybudować go sobie sam samoróbnie we własnym ogródku, znowu trzasnąłby o tym ku uciesze fanów parę ładnych stron w dzienniku. 
Pomysł na pomnik : cokół z bloczków,ogrzewanie podłogowe,komin murowany z cegły, na odizolowanej dysperbitem papie w upapranej zaprawą słynnej niebieskiej taczce niczym Venus z Milo leży Netbet, z zagadkowym uśmiechem Monalisy na twarzy : skończył budowę? puścił bąka? wypił browar?  :wink:  
pozdro

----------


## netbet

> *I zgłaszam wniosek na tytuł dla Ciebie - proszę wpisujcie się, jak można byłoby uhonorować Netbeta specjalnym podpisem koło nicka.*
> 
> Moja propozycja to : Główny Samorób FM


..ekhm... czuję się "nieswojo".... tytuł?

aaa.... pierwszy to był Pezet.... i chyba Zibi zaczął wcześniej... i ....

----------


## netbet

> A ocieplenie, a pokrycie dachu, a ogrodzenie a podjazd, a inne rzeczy??


eee nooo...weź no...
ocieplenie- lajt i nuda...
pokrycie.... no to juz nie lajt 
ogrodzenie - własnie sie przymierzamy, bo nasze wygląda jak po wojnie i trza cos z min zrobić
podjazd - lajt... sie machnie w dwa weekendy ... może na wiosne... :wink: 

wiecie co.... mam strasznego lenia jak siedze w domu.... nic mi sie nie chce... podłoga grzeje w dupę i jakoś zapał mija... normalnie chyba zacznę nygusować

----------


## tomraider

> ...ja ci dobrze radzę, puki babie lato i temperatura +15 olej ogrodzenie i podjazd, zacznij kleić styropian na ścianach...


Święte słowa .

----------


## netbet

...a czy ja powiedziałem że nie będzie ocieplenia? 
pisałem tylko że to nudna robota... a że konieczna to nie podlega dyskusji...

wiadro węgla na godzinę?? żartujesz? to nawet koza tyle nie żarła....

----------


## Yeti

W poprzednią zimę spaliłem 1,2T węgla, utrzymując wewnątrz temp. 8-10*C.
Dom 150m2, w ścianach 14cm styro, ale bez ułożonej wełny w dachu.
(edit - zapomniałem: ok. 3tyg opalałem resztkami drewna z budowy)

----------


## Yeti

Właśnie dlatego to napisałem - niech główkuje :wink:  :roll eyes:

----------


## netbet

> W poprzednią zimę spaliłem 1,2T węgla, utrzymując wewnątrz temp. 8-10*C.
> Dom 150m2, w ścianach 14cm styro, ale bez ułożonej wełny w dachu.
> (edit - zapomniałem: ok. 3tyg opalałem resztkami drewna z budowy)


tylko że u Ciebie jest otwarta góra... a ja mam odcięte pietro - klatka schodowa zamknieta i brak przewiewów pomiędzy kondygnacjami.
nawet jak wyjaram kilka ton węgla - wierzcie mi - nie robi to na mnie zadnego wrażenia...

----------


## netbet

> a Netbet ma nieocieplony dom w ogóle i chce mieć w środku +22


zeszła zima - stan zamknięty, ale otwarta góra... tylko koza która raczej słabo grzeje... na zew -15 stopni, w środku +8 stopni...

może i będzie duże spalanie... ale jest jeszcze trochę czasu na ocieplenie - nie?

----------


## Yeti

W ramach wyjaśnienia:
góra łączy się z dołem otworem na schody, który na okres zimy został przykryty jedną płytą OSB. Na niej położyłem paczki styropianu - w tym miejscu myślę, że ocieplenie było wystarczające.
Poza tym między górą a dołem więcej dziur nie mam. Oddziela je w części strop teriva (100m2), a w części strop drewniany. W stropie drewnianym mam 15cm wełny, na połowie stropu betonowego rozłożona była warstwa 10cm styropian. Zupełnie nie izolowane było ok. 50m2. stropu + pewne "nieszczelności", których nie udało się uniknąć.

----------


## rafal1983

No szkoda że już koniec, ale czuje że jeszcze będziesz pisał  :smile:

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

Bo Netbet jest normalnym człowiekiem, tylko próżniacy i ludzie z kompleksem dowartościowują się pokazując zdjęcia i przechwalając się publicznie. A niech nikogo nie interesuje czy na ścianach mam kafle włoskie, hiszpańskie czy polskie które czasami są i ładniejsze i tańsze. Popieram i szanuję decyzję familyji netbetowej, zrobiłbym tak samo, a czytać będziemy posty Neta jeszcze nie raz, ale w komentach. Gratuluję osiągnięcia obecnego etapu. Ja jestem na etapie zbierania papierków do PnB, dotychczas ogrodziłem, postawiłem drewnianą altanę na leżaki i grilla, i blaszak na graty budowlane. Mam zamiar iść ścieżką wydeptaną przez Netbeta.

----------


## netbet

> Bo Netbet jest normalnym człowiekiem,


... z tym bym polemizował... :wink: 
normą jest ogół nie margines, ja nie jestem wyznacznikiem normy, czyli jestem poza nią,czyli jestem w tej drugiej "sekcie" ... czyli normalny nie jestem. :big grin: 

pozdro
NETbet'czubek

----------


## netbet

> a Netbet ma nieocieplony dom w ogóle i chce mieć w środku +22


eee tam nieocieplony :cool:  ...sie właśnie łociplo...

----------


## netbet

trza było wjechać - byś zobaczył... :big tongue: 

na razie jest tego mało i idzie jak krew z nosa przy takich temperaturach...
jak dam radę dociągnąc do stropu to będzie cud.

----------


## raftrip

Powiem ci NetBet, że dopiero teraz zrozumiałem twoje zapotrzebowanie na Ketanol (na poczatku dziennika pisałeś o tym), po wymurowaniu 300 bloczków fundamentowych to zrozumiałem, a jeszcze jakieś 800 mi zostało a gnaty już pieją pieśń do Ketanolu!!!! A nawiasem mówiąc to tak dziwnie się czuje jak nie robisz nowych wpisów! Ale może w komentach się rozpiszesz?
Pozdro samorób na początku drogi przez mękę!

----------


## netbet

> Powiem ci NetBet, że dopiero teraz zrozumiałem twoje zapotrzebowanie na Ketanol ....! A nawiasem mówiąc to tak dziwnie się czuje jak nie robisz nowych wpisów!


ketonal jest antidotum na bol.... :cool:  do pewnego momentu...później tylko "dopalacze" :big grin: 
wpisy..ehhh... łamie się... ale na razie jestem niezłomny... mm

poza tym nie mamy netu na wiosce, nie ma TV.... na razie :big grin: 

ale juz "staramy"się mieszkać

----------


## adamoos

To ja mam dwie opcje na łamanie się. Pierwsza to kasujesz ostatni post z tym słowem KONIEC, a my o Wszystkim zapominamy, że miało być jakieś zakończenie dziennika.  A druga opcja to po prostu ciąglę edytujesz ostatni wpis. On ostatni zawsze zostanie, zakończenie będzie. Wtedy wilk syty i owieczki całe  :smile:

----------


## compi

Ja to się czuję oszukany. W stopce od zawsze widzę to samo motto i tytuł czyli "Cedryk bez tajemnic".

----------


## netbet

zaspokoiłem* Compi'*ego podpisem w stopce? :cool:

----------


## compi

No baa, ale wolta. To się nie liczy! Zmiana zasad gry podczas gry. Budowy na kotłowni i malowaniu siem nie kończy. Nie daj się prosić i daj choć jakiegoś małego newsa. Ludziska Ci uwierzyli, że można i teraz wyobraź sobie ile wątpliwości zasiałeś w ich głowach. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Mat&Domi

Gratulacje!! Domek ekstra :smile:  śledziłem Twój dziennik ponad rok i bardzo często bylem pełen podziwu...te montowanie kartongipsów na suficie xD  :smile: 

Nie kończ dziennika :tongue:  jeszcze tyle mógłbyś opisać :smile: 

POYDRAWIAM

----------


## netbet

> No baa, ale wolta. To się nie liczy! Zmiana zasad gry podczas gry. Budowy na kotłowni i malowaniu siem nie kończy. Nie daj się prosić i daj choć jakiegoś małego newsa. Ludziska Ci uwierzyli, że można i teraz wyobraź sobie ile wątpliwości zasiałeś w ich głowach. Pozdrawiam!


*compi*... nie podkręcaj mnie... :cool:

----------


## p_krak

[EMAIL="[email protected]"]Witam,
Planuję budowę w okolicach Rąbienia, z stąd prośba o podanie namiarów na skład budowlany w którym kupowałeś pustaki z Kozłowic.
Z góry dzięki

EMAIL [email protected]

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Centrobud Ozorków 5,20zł za MegaMax25.

----------


## cysiekhh

ze swojego doświadczenia mogę polecić centrobud, braliśmy maxa, dachówkę i inne rzeczy bo było najtaniej.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

my kupowalismy chyba po 4,70... ale to było 3 lata temu - wtedy ten pustak kosztował coś koło 7 zyli...
trza szukać teraz co jest w miarę tanie...
podjedź do WIK-BUD'u, do DOMCO, do IWONY ... może coś mają w dobrej cenie...

----------


## netbet

> To ja mam dwie opcje na łamanie się. Pierwsza to kasujesz ostatni post z tym słowem KONIEC, a my o Wszystkim zapominamy, że miało być jakieś zakończenie dziennika.


wielu mi tego nie zapomni :cool: 

... że niby koniec a nie koniec... 
cholera - nie jest tak łatwo rozstac się z dziennikiem - to w końcu "kawał" naszego zycia... taki " mały" big brother...

----------


## prezes69

Gatuluje ukonczenia budowy.z ciekawosci zapytam tylko jednak karton gips na scianie??pozdrawiam

----------


## prezes69

juz sprawdziłem w dzienniku- ano k-g

----------


## lpawlow

Siemka

Dla fanów Netbet'a i innych samorobów :
Part 8 przygod naszego dzielnego bohatera  :wink: 
Do sciagniecia ww pdf-ie

http://hotfile.com/dl/135888128/a3d8...zesc8.pdf.html

i part 9

http://hotfile.com/dl/135893001/c888...zesc9.pdf.html

Pozdro

----------


## compi

Stelaż stelażem, ale michę masz fajową.

----------


## bettyk

O jacie jak dobrze, że się nawróciłeś na pisanie dziennika !
Nigdy się nie ujawniłam, więc teraz ładnie się witam.
Masz takie lekkie "pióro", że, jak tobie samo się pisze- tak nam samo czyta  :yes: 
My też sami budujemy i jak mąż wraca styrany jak...... wiesz zresztą jak- to chicholenie nad twoim dziennikiem to stały punkt dnia.
Podglądamy  i zazdrościmy tego podpisu o zamieszkaniu  :smile:

----------


## Mat&Domi

Super...wciskam dziś zakładkę z Twoim dziennikiem i są wpisy :smile:  
A łazieneczka na extra :smile:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Netbet, na co kleisz styro? Na zaprawę betonową czy piankę?

----------


## Inż.

Cześć Net, miło, że piszesz...
Wiedziałem, że jak tylko się przeprowadzisz na łono natury to będziesz musiał przywyknąć...
Co do gulaszu to czemu nie... a masz coś na bobry, bo mi sie na działkę wprowadziły i już jedno drzewo ścieły...

----------


## Amelia 2

> media w Cedryku
> 
> ... telefon ... no tu jest jazda.
> ... i wszytko byłoby gitesowo gdyby nie fakt że ja NIE MAM LINI! a do najbliższego słupa jest jakieś 150m ... wiec nie sądzę żeby telekomuna była tak łaskawa dla mnie i specjalnie pociagneła mi kabelek...
> 
> ...a tak naprawdę to NIC MI SIE NIE CHCE ROBIĆ!!!!!!!!
> 
> ... najlepiej jest wywalić kawał chleba na podwórko i patrzeć jak ptasiory o niego sie tłuką
> pozdro
> NETbet'leń


Dobrze że wykasowałeś w dzienniku to jedno zbędne słowo......
tp potraktowała cię perfidnie, mojej sąsiadce dociągnęli przez 3 działki - kretem wyryli rowek, wrzucili kabelek, zasypali - wszystko trwało może ze 3 godziny.
Podobno to norma że razem z inwestorem wprowadza się do nowego domu LEŃ BUDOWLANY :eek:  u mnie on gościł od listopada do lutego! ale miałam wytłumaczenie, bo następnego dnia po przeprowadzce spadło dużo śniegu :big grin:  Ty nie masz tego luksusu, zimy jeszcze nie widać, a coś zaczął, skończyć musisz........

----------


## verterix

Cześć Net
Powiedz mi dlaczego zrywałeś zielone karton gipsy? Nie można było na nie kłaść płytek? a sufit też poszedł do demontażu? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

> Netbet, na co kleisz styro? Na zaprawę betonową czy piankę?


lecę na klej, bo mozna go sobie wymieszać ( mam naleciałości po tych trzech latach i taczce  :big grin:  )
piana jedynie do uzupełnień szczelin...

----------


## netbet

> Cześć Net
> Powiedz mi dlaczego zrywałeś zielone karton gipsy? Nie można było na nie kłaść płytek? a sufit też poszedł do demontażu? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam


płyty zielone... jakby to powiedzieć... nie podobały się naszemu "miszczu" od kafli...coś tam było krzywo i nie teges... nie chciał robić na tym
Matka Dyrettorka nie wierzyła w moje "umejetności" ... i mamy "miszcza" ...a tak naprawdę MISTRZA kaflarz!!!

nawet jakbym go polecił ( a podpisze się pod tym wszystkimi łapami ) to i tak MISTRZ ma terminy dopiero chyba na kwiecień...

----------


## netbet

> Cześć Net, miło, że piszesz...
> Wiedziałem, że jak tylko się przeprowadzisz na łono natury to będziesz musiał przywyknąć...
> Co do gulaszu to czemu nie... a masz coś na bobry, bo mi sie na działkę wprowadziły i już jedno drzewo ścieły...


co na bobry to nie wiem, ale gdzieś gadali ze sadło z bobra dobre ... na rany kłute i cięte :cool:

----------


## netbet

> Stelaż stelażem, ale michę masz fajową.


...  a jaka wygodna :big grin:  i nie ma półeczki...

----------


## netbet

> O jacie jak dobrze, że się nawróciłeś na pisanie dziennika !
> 
> Masz takie lekkie "pióro", że, jak tobie samo się pisze- tak nam samo czyta 
> M


bez przesady... jest na tym forum kilka jajcarskich dzienników... 
cos polecić tak do poduszki? :cool:

----------


## compi

To chyba w tym polskim filmie dawali takie rady. Warto obejrzeć bo aż się łezka w oku kręci i ciary chodzą po tym trailerze. Piraci z Karaibów mogą po takiej zapowiedzi spadać do Hawany. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MgktF...layer_embedded

----------


## netbet

oj to faktycznie gitesowe

----------


## adamoos

No to wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzinków. 


Są plusy i minusy mieszkania w mieście i na wsi. Z moich obserwacji
Plusy wsi:
- Jest w końcu gdzie postawić ten zasrany samochód. Ja wiem że w bloku każda rodzina ma 3 fury, a za peerelu jak te bloki projektowali to miały być chyba trzy auta na cały blok. Tak więc wracasz wieczorem z zakupami z supermarketu i podjeżdżasz prosto pod chałpę albo do garażu, a nie robisz najpierw wycieczkę po ulicy a na koniec przymusowy spacer 300 m z obciążeniem
- Nie masz obsikanych klatek schodowych. Dorastająca młodzież nie wystaje godzinami pod twoimi drzwiami i nie słuchasz opowiadań kto kiedy i jak bardzo się naje%%ał
- Wychodząc na jakąkolwiek trawkę nie natrafiasz na setki odchodów po pupilach twoich sąsiadów

Ale są też minusy:
- Sąsiedzi utylizują swoje stare kalosze w piecu. Skutkuje to zaśmierdniętą okolicą, cuchnącym praniem suszącym się na zewnątrz, a w perspektywie dłuższej pewnie wcześniejszym piachem
- Sąsiedzi wylewają szambo do rowu powodując piękne zapachy po okolicy przez długie godziny.
- Każdy o każdym wszystko wie. Nie ukryje się kto u kogo był, co kto robił po południu albo co sobie nowego kupił.
- No i to że jak sobie nie zadbasz o ogródek to masz chaszcze do pasa. 
- To samo tyczy się ogrzewania. No chyba że ma się gaz.

To tak na szybko co mi do łba przyszło

----------


## compi

- zasrany samochód fakt jest gdzie postawić, ale często jest zasrany - błotem. 
- odchodów obcych psów nie ma, są natomiast często odchody psów własnych. Muszę chyba psy na trening wysłać.
- kurzu i piachu nie brakuje nigdy, a zwłaszcza gdy zajebistym Johnem Deerem tak lekko 80-90km/h przeleci sąsiad pod naszym płotem z niemałą przyczepą. Już wiem jak się czuli american boys w somalii.
- zapachów z szamba nie mamy, za to cyklicznie co kilka miechów, przy wywozie na pole nawozu, wiemy jak pachnie obora sąsiada. Są to dni dosyć przykre dla wysublimowanych miejskich nozdrzy, tym bardziej, że ten nawóz to też i z kurników i chlwów pochodzi.

Powyższe to chyba jedyne minusy jakie są mi znane do tej pory.

----------


## Martinezio

Bo życie na wsi g---nem jest napędzane  :big lol: 
Trzeba przywyknąć i tyle. Za parę lat tak samo będziemy utylizować kalosze, wywalać gnojówę na pole, albo do rowu, itd. O szutrowaniu Johnem Deerem nie piszę, bo do tego trzeba mieć niezły kawałek pola... Chyba, że sąsiad życzliwy i da się karnąć  :big grin:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

NetBet spóźnione Sto Lat  :smile:

----------


## Inż.

A co wy tak narzekacie...
Jesli chodzi o te przykre sprawy to proszę wylewanie do rowów szamba zgłosić gminy.
Palenie gumowców też... po za tym w miescie też palą czym się da w piecach...
w miastach tez żyją ludzie o różnym poziomie finansowym, a kążdy radzi sobie jak może...
Jak ktoś chce psa to musi sie pogodzic z kupą... wolę wdepnąć w mojego psa kupę niż cudza, gdy psa nie mam...
Pozatym zapachy folkloru wiejskiego, są o wiele lepsze niż spaliny mieszkac przy ruchliwej ulicy w mieście...


Zdrówka dla Neta...

----------


## compi

Dodam tylko, że to tylko kilka minusów. Narzekania proszę się tam nie doszukiwać. W życiu nie wróciłbym teraz do miasta pomimo, że od kilku dni regularnie wywala nam jedną fazę gdzieś w lesie : ).

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Na wsi to pol biedy, gorzej jak ktos bedzie mieszkał na polu jak my :big grin:

----------


## Martinezio

Jakie Wy tam pole mata? :> Stado domów rośnie tuż za węgłem, a Ty marudzisz  :wink: 

Ja też nie narzekam  :smile:  Zawsze marzyłem, żeby być farmerem i mieszkać koło lasu  :big grin:  Trochę nie wyszło - zostałem in-formerem i nie mieszkam koło lasu ;/ Ale wieś, to jest to  :smile:  Cisza, spokój, psy d...mi poszczekają, wrony nie dolecą to i dach nieobsrany... A że czasami ktoś urządzi rajd Zetora Fergusona na 2 kombajny, to mi to nic a nic nie przeszkadza  :smile:  Nawet lubię sobie popatrzeć na technikę w polu  :big grin:

----------


## compi

Najlepsze jest to, że jak któreś z domowników zatęskni za cywilizacją to po 15 minutach już go witają frytki z McD i galeryje. Tylko że na razie wolimy pooglądać przez okno tarasowe jak myszy polne oskubują nasze hieny z chrupek leżących w miskach przed tarasem.

----------


## Martinezio

A hieny nie reagują?  :ohmy: 
Mój hien to za każdą sraką lata, która próbuje mu kości z michy wyjadać  :big grin:  Tyle, że zwykle przegrywa, bo sraki działają parami. Jedna symuluje i odciąga hiena, a druga kradnie  :big grin:

----------


## compi

Moje już trochę siwe i wiekowe, a mysza złapać to nie tak hop, siup! Kot pewnie dla sportu towarzystwo by wykosił, a pies.....? Leży i patrzy, jak my : )

----------


## Martinezio

:wink:  No tak, wiekowemu to się nie chce zada ruszyć z ciepłego grajdoła, którego z takim trudem wygrzał leżąc całą dobę...  :big grin:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> akie Wy tam pole mata? :> Stado domów rośnie tuż za węgłem, a Ty marudzisz


 :big grin:  przeca trzeba troche solidarnosći w sobie mieć, każdy narzeka na wieś- miasto, a ja na co mam biadolić  :cool:

----------


## chagall

"Netbet Reaktywacja" - to jest to!!!

Spóźnione, ale szczere - 100 lat!!!

PS. 03.12 - STRZELEC!!!
Urodzeni w znaku Strzelca to utalentowane jednostki obdarzone żywym i niestrudzonym umysłem. Cechuje ich nieprzeciętna inteligencja, błyskotliwość, duży zasób wiedzy, zmysł praktyczny. W swoim życiu nie tolerują przeszkód, a przy ich pokonywaniu pomaga im duża odwaga i optymizm. Są lojalni, sprawiedliwi i razi ich każdy fałsz. Nie tolerują zakłamania i głupoty. Działają szybko i skutecznie. Na ogół są bardzo przewidujący. Potrafią też być impulsywni, szczerzy. 
Mają niespożyte pokłady energii i są w ciągłym ruchu. Otwarci na nowości, ciekawi świata. Interesuje ich wszystko, co tajemnicze. Cenią sobie swobodę i niezależność. Są przedsiębiorczy, praktyczni, odważni i pracowici. Można ich łatwo zrazić i wyprowadzić z równowagi. Wtedy Strzelce są groźne, bo zawsze mówią prawdę prosto w oczy. Nie bawią się w podchody i fałszywe uśmieszki. Mają dobry kontakt z ludźmi i potrafią zdobywać ich sympatię. Strzelec to wspaniały przyjaciel i dobry kompan. Nigdy się nie nudzi  :smile:

----------


## Martinezio

> przeca trzeba troche solidarnosći w sobie mieć, każdy narzeka na wieś- miasto, a ja na co mam biadolić


 No coś się na pewno znajdzie  :smile:  Coś tam o kominach pisałaś, że ich delikatnie mówiąc nie lubisz  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

na wiosce jest GITES - MAJONES!

nie muszę się zastanawiać który sąsiad zaraz wpadnie, bo dzieciok tupie kulosami po panelach
nie muszę kombinować z tym zasranym samochodem... stawiam gdzie mi się podoba
nie muszę uważać na psie gów#$ ... nie swojej hieny

tak naprawdę nic nie muszę!

jeszcze nie sprawdzałem jak somsiady reagują na decybele, ale jak ich znam to wpadną na imprę  :big lol: 
somsiad WAŻNY człek...BARDZO wazny!!!
ostatnio palilismy ognisko.... nic wielkiego.. takie tam kartoniki po .... lodówce, palety były...i takie tam... :cool: 
... no dobra - duże były...
somsiad chciał po starażaków dzwonić... bo _"zaniepokojon"_ był że nam sie chalupa pali...

na razie z minusów zaobserwowałem ino:
- na wiosce jest zimniej niż w mieście

nie ma co biadolić - trza będzie tak żyć :big lol:

----------


## Inż.

Normalnie czytasz w moich myślach...
Właśnie wczoraj pomyślałem, żeby Cię zapytac jak ci chodzi piecyk...

A wieś trzeba chwalić... daje jedna nie zastąpioną mozliwość... wolność
Jak człowiek chce/potrzebuje być sam to wystraczy że pojdzie do kotłowni :smile:

----------


## Martinezio

Ot święte słowa  :big grin:  I zawsze tam ciepło ogniska domowego znajdzie  :big grin:

----------


## TINEK

> Ot święte słowa  I zawsze tam ciepło ogniska domowego znajdzie


i bez tej zrzędzącej, święte słowa Panowie

pozdrawiam

----------


## Tom Bor

Spóźnione ale szczere 100 lat Net

----------


## raftrip

Sto lat !!! Mam takie pytanie do ciebie i do innych samorobów którzy używają polepszacza na budowie, czy jak zaczeliście budowe to wasze "Matki Dyrektorki" przestały (skwierczeć) na temt spożywanych browarów? Mam takie wrażenie że u mnie się tak stało i nie wiem czy to tylko mój przypadek czy to jakaś reguła???
A pytanie nr2 czy można zasypać na zimę sciany fundametowe nie obsmarowane dysperbitem (ostani bloczek kładłem w sobotę)? Nie wiem czy malować  tym czarnym wynalazkiem na mokre ściany?? Z góry dizięki no i sto lat (wychyliłem twoje zdrowie na budowie :smile:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

A musisz na zimę zasypywać? Przykryj folią na tydzień, niech porządnie przewieje i wyschnie i wtedy maluj. Jak na zimę zasypiesz to potem piasek nawchodzi w ściany i będziesz latał ze szczotką i wycierał.

----------


## netbet

raftrip...

na pyt 1 nie ma jednoznacznej odpowiedzi...  :cool: 

pyt 2 :
po pierwsze weź poprawke na temperatury... słabo się maluje dysperbitem przy 0 stopni... poza tym woda w nim zawarta musi odparować, a nie zamienić sie w lód.
zasypywanie piachem ... a jaki masz tam grunt pod spodem? piach czy glinę?
jak przepuszczalny to mozę stac niezasypane... 
jak glinę - zasypuj.
chodzi o przemarzanie gruntu i mozliwość wypchnięcia fundamentu do góry. pod ławą fundamentową nie możę zamarznąć.
tak napradę problemem jest ilośc wody w gruncie i to ona zamarzająć robi najwięcej szkód.
jak zamarznie - pójdzie do góry, jak pódzie do góry - trzaśnie!

----------


## raftrip

Witam, wcześniej przykrywałem folią ale słabo schło (parowało pod nia i nie bardzo to postępowało), co do gruntów NetB mam piaski więc woda przechodzi ale jak kilka dni popada to woda potrafi siedzieć nawet 75 cm poniżej gruntu więc stosunkowo wysoko! Dzis sprawdzałem ze i w zacienionych miejscach piach zamarzł na jakie 15 cm a nie ma dużych mrozów. Zastanawiam się nad obcją taką aby przykryć te ściany niezamalowane folią (po prostu owinąć nią ścany) i przysypać tak na 30-40 cm piachem, i byle do suchej wiosny :smile:  Jeszcze jedna wersja taka aby przyspieszyc schnięcie to palnikiem do grzania papy pojeździć po sianach co przyspieszy schnięcie zaprawy ale przy 50 mb sciany to trochę zabawy a i efekt wydaje się daleki. Jedno jest, że poan na ten rok nie został wykonany i mnie to męczy bo wiosną start ze względu na rostopy może być kiepski!!

----------


## Martinezio

Betonowi woda nie straszna, więc na siłę nie osuszaj. Przykryj folią tak, aby przewiew był, ale woda na beton się nie lała i spokój. Jak masz piasek, to zakopywanie nie ma sensu. U nas nie ma tak głębokich stref przemarzania, aby zamroziło Ci grunt na głębokość 75cm. Najgorsze, co mógłbyś zrobić, to osuszać beton palnikiem! Beton pod wpływem temperatury kruszeje. Niech jest jak najdłużej wilgotny. Zobacz, co ludzie robią latem z nowymi stropami: leją wodę, ile wlezie. Jak Ci się odłupie trochę w czasie zimy, to na wiosnę sobie to naprawisz świeżym cementem i luz malina  :smile:

----------


## adamoos

Jak masz w miarę sensowne wymiary domku to kup sobie plandekę i przykryj wszystko. Ja mam domek 9x9. Kupiłem na allegro taką zieloną plandekę 10x12m  za 150 zł, położyłem deski na ścianach fundamentowychżeby był jakotaki spadek dla śniegu i po zimie było elegancko. Zerknij na mój dziennik, tam będzie ta plandeka.

----------


## adamoos

Netbet, mam pytanko dlaczego do wody poszły PP zgrzewane a nie PEXy jak do podłogówki? Bo ja właśnie jestem na etapie wyboru i nie wiem co wybrać i dlaczego. Za pexem przemawia brak łączeń w posadzce. Zgrzewanie to jednak zawsze połączenia , które można stopić albo niedogrzać.

----------


## netbet

cholera .... nie wiem dlaczego
pewnie po części że:
- wszyscy tak robią... no może większość
- akurat miałem te rury taniej niż pexy
- jak robiłem instalacje wodną to miałem dopiero przed sobą zabawę z pexami - podłogówka - wiec jeszcze nie odrobiłem lekcji ze wszytkich rurek..

.... no i zawsze to jakaś dodatkowa sprawność "harcerska" na rękawie :wink: 

poza tym - robi sie to bezstresowo... łaczenia bardzo pewne, raszej bez szans na rozszczelnienie...ino ta cholerna zgrzewarka - dodatkowy koszt do poniesienia

rób z PP... 
łaczeń pod posadzką nie unikniesz np: odejścia pod punkty
redukcje średnic tez się zdarzają...jak zgrzejesz - masz z bani , jak skręcisz - sam wiesz...

powiem ci w tajemnicy że nawet niespecjalnie sie przykładałem do odtłuszczenia polaczenia przed zgrzewem.... i trzymie! :yes:

----------


## raftrip

Martinezio muszę osypać na conajmniej 30 cm bo jeśli góra ławy wystaje to do spodu pozostaje 40cm więc za mało i może ją wysadzić. A co do zalecen Adamoosa to powiem ci że nasz do ma tak pojechane kształty że przykrycie go plandekami wymagałoby wiele zachodu  :smile:  Postanowiłem tak; z osuszaniem palnkiem to chyba słaba sprawa więc odpuszczę temat, przykryłem część niepomalowanych ścian folią trochę podziurawioną tak aby sobie schły. Piasek w połowie już przywieziony częściowo wsypany a ja czekam! Może coś wyschnie to podmaluje a potem zasypie (na wiosnę bedzie mniej roboty  :smile: . Z góry dzięki wszystkim za podpowiedzi. Byle do wiosny!!!

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Witam

Netbet, czy moglbys mi napisac jak Ci sie sprawuje podlogowka pod panelami w salonie. Nie pamietam, czy kladłes jakies specjalnie ciensze panele i cos specjalnego pod nie. Bylabym bardzo wdzieczna, jakbys napisał konkretnie jak jest i czy daje rade

Dziekuje

----------


## BasH

Net - jak tam palenie w dolniaku po 1,5 miecha? Bo po miesiącu palenia miałeś dość dużo syfu w piecu jak na nówkę - no ale jest ciepło i nie dajesz czadu w komin, więc mają prawo się brudy tworzyć, w szczególności u mieszczucha  :smile:  pozdrawiamy!

----------


## Martinezio

MSU: przylukaj opakowania paneli - tam jest taki znaczek, że są na ogrzewanie podłogowe dobre. One po prostu się tak nie rozsychają  :wink:  Poza tym to są najnormalniejsze panele. Pod panele daj folię paroizolacyjną, oraz tekturę falistą, albo pianke pp, możliwie najcieńszą. Są niby specjalne podkłady pod panele na podłogówkę, ale tak na prawdę to pic na wodę fotomontaż. Ja mam u siebie podłogówkę po całym dole, z czego w salonie i gabinecie mam panele. Działa zajefajnie  :smile:  Na prawdę miło jest tak stąpnąć sobie na ciepłą podłogę  :smile:

----------


## compi

Mam panele Kaindla i firma ta nie wymaga od jakiekoś czasu folii. Jako podkład położyłem perforowane, niebieskie takie nie wiem co, z Arbitrona.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Dzieki Martinezio i Compi i o to wlasnie mi chodziło,  opinie kogos kto ma ogrzewanie pod panelem i na wlasnej skorze moze sie przekonac czy jest cieplo czy nie  :smile: 

Planujemy od niedzieli elektryke i przy okazji zahaczyło o grzejniki na parterze, ni huhu nie mam ich gdze tam wcisnac i tak sobie pomyslałam, ze cały parter w podlogowce +podlogowka w komunikacji na poddaszu + podlogowka w łazience poddaszowej + kondensat byłoby akurat. Z kolei nie wyobrazam sobie płytek w salonie brrrr

----------


## netbet

> Witam
> 
> Netbet, czy moglbys mi napisac jak Ci sie sprawuje podlogowka pod panelami w salonie. Nie pamietam, czy kladłes jakies specjalnie ciensze panele i cos specjalnego pod nie. Bylabym bardzo wdzieczna, jakbys napisał konkretnie jak jest i czy daje rade
> 
> Dziekuje


pewnie że mogę!

podlogówka jest gitesowa! 
kalafiory moze i grzeja mocniej, może nie trza tak kombinowac z instalacją ... ale... nie ciałbym kalafiorów juz teraz!
panele kładłem takie jakies nie specjalnie drogie... pod panele poszła tylko tetuurka ... taka falista za 3 dychy rolka.
olałem madre rady o specjalnych podkładach...
czy daje radę? daje.... daje...
w chłupie jest ciepło +21 / +22 stopnie.... czasem jak piec mi się letko wygasi ( jak za mało wsypię ) to nad ranem mamy +19 ... brrr... zimno....zimno....
inną sparwą sa u nas straty ciepła... spieprza przez strop, spieprza przez sciany... spieprza gdzie może ... a i tak jest ciepło.

----------


## netbet

> Net - jak tam palenie w dolniaku po 1,5 miecha? Bo po miesiącu palenia miałeś dość dużo syfu w piecu jak na nówkę - no ale jest ciepło i nie dajesz czadu w komin, więc mają prawo się brudy tworzyć, w szczególności u mieszczucha  pozdrawiamy!


kociol sie syfi czy go pedzisz na +60 stopni, czy na +80 stopni...takie moje obserwacje..
dolniak jest dobry dla nygusów jak ja... podpalisz, zasypiesz raz na dobę i z bani.
czasem go szorniesz aby calkiem nie zasyfiał, czasem z nim bronka walniesz... 

miałem kiedys pomysł żeby komin był ciepły i oddawal trochę tego "wywalanego" ciepła na pietrze... 
niestety - pomysł szlag trafił a wszytko przez piec.
nie ma mozliwości go tak nagrzać tym piecem.
rury przyłaczeniowe są zimne ....

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Dzieki za podpowiedz, chyba sie zdecyduje, a kalafiory zrobie tylko w sypialniach

 Co do "spieprzania ciepła"  pociesze Cie ze masz ciepla zime w tym roku, a do nastepnej zdazysz ocieplic przeca :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Dzieki za podpowiedz, chyba sie zdecyduje, a kalafiory zrobie tylko w sypialniach


... nawet nie wiesz jak gites sprawą jest walnięty ciepły materac na podłodze gdzie jest podłogówka..... dowiesz sie jak zainstalujesz jedno i drugie... :big lol:

----------


## compi

Nie stać nas teraz na łóżko i materac leży praktycznie na panelach. Nie wiem czy się z żoną mylimy, ale ostatnio po podniesieniu go przy sprzątania, zauważyliśmy, że łączenia paneli się chyba delikatnie rozeszły. Staliśmy nad nimi kilka minut i porównywaliśmy z pozostała częścią podłogi. Być może materac skumulował jakąś wilgoć resztkową spod paneli, a może tak było od początku. Wkażdym bądź razie net ma rację. Podgrzewany materacyk jest gicio, tym bardziej gdy lubimy niższą temperaturę w sypialni.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

taaa, ale ja mam takie mini sypialnie, ze jak postawie kiedys szafe, łóżko jakies cos tam to zastawie cała podlogowke i wtedy jaki jej sens, dlatego sklaniałam sie ku kalafiorom w sypialniach i reszta w podlogowce

----------


## compi

Bo na podłogówkę to niestety łóżek z szufladami i szaf bez nóżek się nie daje. Np w miejscu zabudowanej szafy, różnych blatów itp miejsc gdzie konwekcja powietrza z dołu do góry będzie niemożliwa, podłogówkę się wycina z projektu. Wyjątek to chyba wanna. Ah, spiżarnię też warto ominąć z pętelkami.

----------


## TINEK

MSU, dawaj wszędzie podłogówkę, ja nie mieszkam. ale grzeję od końca października i już mi się podoba, cały dół podłogówka, góra: łazienka, hol, garderoba - podłogówka, mam tylko 3 grzejniki w pokojach na poddaszu, dałem je tam dlatego, że się naczytałem, że pod każdym oknem dachowym ma być grzejnik, uważam, że trochę bez sensu, trza się nie było przejmować, dać po całości podłogówkę
Obecnie mam ustawione na regulatorach pokojowych 15*C i tyle jest w domu, na podłogę idzie woda o temp 19 - 20 *C. Podoba mi się ta podłogówka  :big grin: 

Też nie wyobrażałem sobie kafli w "salonie", a mam ... kafle w salonie

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> MSU, dawaj wszędzie podłogówkę, ja nie mieszkam. ale grzeję od końca października i już mi się podoba, cały dół podłogówka, góra: łazienka, hol, garderoba - podłogówka, mam tylko 3 grzejniki w pokojach na poddaszu, dałem je tam dlatego, że się naczytałem, że pod każdym oknem dachowym ma być grzejnik, uważam, że trochę bez sensu, trza się nie było przejmować, dać po całości podłogówkę
> Obecnie mam ustawione na regulatorach pokojowych 15*C i tyle jest w domu, na podłogę idzie woda o temp 19 - 20 *C. Podoba mi się ta podłogówka 
> 
> Też nie wyobrażałem sobie kafli w "salonie", a mam ... kafle w salonie


No, ale u mnie te kafle i z maluchem nie do przeforsowania, dlatego pytałam sie o panele vs podlogowka. Na pewno bedzie caly parter w podlogowce i na poddaszu hol+łazienka. Co od sypialni, to one sa  mini i obawiam sie ze wieksza czesc  podlogowki bylaby  zastawiona meblami

----------


## TINEK

oczywiście nie muszą być kafle, ja tylko Cię namawiam na podłogówkę (nie na kafle)

----------


## Martinezio

Tinek dobrze radzi  :smile:  Ja teraz też bym nie montował kalafiorów na poddaszu (poza łazienkami), tylko wszystko obcykał podłogówką  :smile:  Prawdą jest, że pod zabudowanymi przestrzeniami wycina się z projektu rurki. Pod całą zabudową w kuchni (warto mieć już zatem sprecyzowaną koncepcję urządzenia), pod prysznicami, wannami i innymi tego typu sedesami nie daje się podłogówki (a to z tej przyczyny prostej, że ciepło podłogówki będzie odparowywało wodę z syfonów i jak odparuje za dużo, to będzie capiło  :big lol:  ).

Pierwsze słyszę natomiast o panelach, które do gwarancji nie wymagają folii paroizolacyjnej. Zwykle procesy gwarancyjne polegają na sprawdzeniu, ile wilgoci weszło w panel, że się wypaczył. Jak nie ma folii, to automatycznie jest po gwarancji, bo nie było zabezpieczenia. Specjalistyczne podkłady wydają mi się czystym mitem. Wyciąganie kasiory. Net ómie liczyć na się, dlatego wyliczył bardziej opłacalną wersję na tetturze megafalowej  :big grin:  Wiele osób uznaje ją za idealny podkład  :smile:  Ja u siebie dałem piankę PP 3mm z przyklejoną fabrycznie folią paroizolacyjną  :smile:  Jak na razie jest gites majoness  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Pod całą zabudową w kuchni (warto mieć już zatem sprecyzowaną koncepcję urządzenia), pod prysznicami, wannami i innymi tego typu sedesami nie daje się podłogówki


Fajnie się nam temat rozwinął  :smile:  Chyba mnie namówiliście, "chyba" bo do wiosny zmienię jeszcze zdanie ze 30-ści razy  :cool: 
Jak narazie rozstawienie kuchni i łazienek mam, bo elektrykę planowaliśmy.  Nie wiedziałam że można doprowadzać do rozwodu kłotnią o to czy drzwi maja się otwierać na prawo, czy lewo, czy TV ma być na środku czy z boku, kontakt na 115 czy 120cm. Jakaś m-a-s-a-k-r-a

----------


## compi

Astriackiego Kaindla kładłem pierwszy raz jakieś 15 lat temu u siebie w bloku z wymaganą foliąTeraz przez przypadek dowiedziałem sie o braku tego wymogu. I bardzo dobrze, że to zmienili bo często ta folia była zbezpieczeniem "na wszelki wypadek". A za perforowany podkład, taki jakiś plastikowy kruchy materiał, nie zapłaciłem wcale dużo. Też po głowie mi chodziła tekturka, ale własnie ze względu na brak folii zrezygnowałem z tego pomysłu.  Pod prysznic bez brodzika dałem celowo podłogówkę. Jeśli nie będzie mnie stać na syfon ze stoperem to trudno. I tak to będzie męska łazienka i codziennie ja i syn będziemy tam przynajmniej raz.

----------


## netbet

> Nie wiedziałam że można doprowadzać do rozwodu kłotnią o to czy drzwi maja się otwierać na prawo, czy lewo, czy TV ma być na środku czy z boku, kontakt na 115 czy 120cm. Jakaś m-a-s-a-k-r-a


eee.... jeszcze nie raz weźmiecie rozwód... bo kolor jest za mało "beżowy" :big grin: 

wyluzuj.... ( powiedział rozwodnik x 80 )
natomiast pomyslcie nad podłogówką - powaznie
jest:
- tańsza niż kalafior
- lepiej.. a może inaczej oddaje ciepło
- nie ma tego gó[email protected]#$ wiszącego na scianie a grzeje

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Kurczę, to ja jakiś inny jestem. Wolę takiego prawdziwego, wystającego białego starego kalafiora, który nagrzewa pokój w 10 minut. Podłogówkę mam w kuchni i wku%^&* mnie to, że ciepło mi się robi tylko w stopy i do połowy łydek. Nie neguję oczywiście żadnych rozwiązań, wyrażam swoją opinię jakby ktoś chciał ją znać  :wink:

----------


## compi

Cholibka, może okna zamknij ; ). A tak na poważnie to jest już wątek o odczuciu chłodu w domu po przesiadce z mieszkania. Może to to?

----------


## TINEK

Cześć 

To jeszcze "trzy grosze" wtrącę na temat podłogówki.
Pod prysznicem bez brodzika (z kafli) obowiązkowo, jeśli nie będzie, to będziesz stała na zimnych kaflach
Pod zwykłym (np akrylowym) nie musi być. U mnie tak połową zahacza, tak rurki szły.
Woda z syfonów nie wyschnie, bo rurki nie idą pod syfonem, trzeba zostawić miejsce na syfon bez podłogówki, ponadto, dość długo musiałby być nie używany by woda odparowała

Rurki pod meblami w kuchni. 
Ja mam odmienne zdanie od kolegów i uważam, że powinny być, nawet dorobiłem do tego własną teorię.
Otóż, jeśli jest ogrzewanie pod meblami to wymusza ono ruch powietrza (zawsze gdzieś górą się szparki znajdą by ten ruch był) między szafkami a ścianą. 
Znam przypadki (dwa), że ściana za meblami była czarna, gdzieś zimna pewnie, jakiś mostek (wiem, wiem, należy tego unikać - ale jest różnie), i właśnie ruch powietrza ma temu zapobiec, to taka moja teoria i dlatego mam w kuchni rurki po całości.

pozdrawiam

----------


## compi

Jeśli zewnętrzna i nieizolowana to i pewnie zimna. Wtedy faktycznie roślinki moga rosnąć przy sporej wilgotności.

----------


## klaudiuszozo

W domu mieszkam już od jakiś 4 lat, więc chyba nie to  :wink:  Ja u siebie robię podłogówkę w hallu, kuchni, małej łazience na dole i w łazience na górze oraz oczywiście w kuchni. W spiżarni asekuracyjnie robię malutki grzejniczek, ktory będzie zakręcony. Ja może i bym się pokusił o podłogówkę w całym domu, ale moja narzeczona podczas trudnych dni chodzi po ścianach i mdleje na podłogówce, więc jestem skazany na kalafiory. Które i tak mi pasują  :smile:

----------


## TINEK

> Jeśli zewnętrzna i nieizolowana to i pewnie zimna. Wtedy faktycznie roślinki moga rosnąć przy sporej wilgotności.


zewnętrzna tak, ale izolowana, tylko nie wiadomo jak


klaudiuszo, teraz spojrzałem skąd jesteś, byłem w tamtym tygodniu w Twej miejscowości, kibelki kupiłem na aukcji z odbiorem osobistym (dobre ceny mieli) zamówiłem jeszcze umywalkę


a w ogóle zauważyłem, że dyskutujemy o podłogówce MSU w komentach Netbeta,... jak przyjdzie i porządek zrobi....

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Netbet to pobłażliwa bestia  :wink:  Chyba nie będzie miał nam za złe. 
W którym miejscu takie dobre ceny mieli? Kojarzysz sklep?

----------


## TINEK

> Netbet to pobłażliwa bestia  Chyba nie będzie miał nam za złe. 
> W którym miejscu takie dobre ceny mieli? Kojarzysz sklep?


jak się wjeżdża od strony Łęczycy, hurtownia obok GS-u, jakie mają inne ceny to nie wiem, ale te kibelki mieli w cenach jak inni na aukcjach, ale blisko mnie a chciałem sam odebrać (bo kibelki są tłukące)

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Możliwe, że coś tam jest. Ja nie kojarze za bardzo. Ale jak będzie szukał to i tak pewnie trafię na ten sklep  :wink:

----------


## TINEK

taka niepozorna hurtownia

----------


## Tom Bor



----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

Wszystkim budującym, chcącym budować oraz wybudowanym życzymy zdrowych i wesołych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia oraz wszelkiej pomyślności duchowej i materialnej.
Pewnikiem wszyscy inwestorzy wespół z inwestorkami pichcą 12 potraw, dlatego na forum nic się nie dzieje. A może istnieje gdzieś na świecie tradycja spożywania w święta specjalnie przygotowanego na tę okazję pieczonego bażanta, bażanta a'la Net.

----------


## netbet

> [COLOR="green"] A może istnieje gdzieś na świecie tradycja spożywania w święta specjalnie przygotowanego na tę okazję pieczonego bażanta, bażanta a'la Net.


... na te swieta bazant a'la Net nie jest przewidziany... na razie je pasiemy :big lol:  .... coby podrosły... utyły letko... jesteśmy bliżej ujeżdżania i tresury niż ucinania łba...

może za rok... zjemy kuraka ... jak go złapiemy ręcznie  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 

pozdro
NETbet'żant

----------


## compi

Nalej im czegoś mocniejszego na święta to same przyjdą i jeszcze pogadają.... ; )

Wesołych Świąt Samoroby!

----------


## BasH

Z bażantów to dla net'a raczej ten z gatunków szklanolubnych (poniżej).
Wesołych Świąt. Będzie okazja wypocząć i posiedzieć z rodzinką  :smile:

----------


## asiagasz

Zdrowych, Wesołych Świąt!!!

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Niech to będą fajne Święta, a przy okazji bardzo szczęśliwy Nowy Rok.





Prezent do odebrania :big grin:

----------


## TINEK

Wesołych świąt, spokojnych i pogodnych 
dla Ciebie Net, dla matki Dyrektorki i dla dziecioka oczywiście też  :big grin: 

pozdrawiam

----------


## BasH



----------


## amalfi

WESOŁYCH ŚWIĄT!

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Zdrowych, spokojnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia, oraz wytrwałości w budowaniu życzą Agata i Klaudiusz  :Smile:

----------


## *milek*



----------


## Pan Roman

Dawno, dawno temu, w czasach gdy dinozaury wylegiwały się w cieniu ogromnych paprotników, a Netbet taczką woził piasek żeby obsypać ścianę fundamentową, przeczytałem taka deklarację: że kuchnia, że na Blumie, że taniej, że samemu i że da się... dobrze pamiętam czy to już uwiąd starczy?  :smile:  I Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku oczywiście  :smile:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Kuchnię się da samemu  :smile:  Karteczka, ołóweczek, rysujemy, liczymy blaty i jedziemy zamówić pocięte kawałki do sklepu. Jakby co polecam PHU Drewno na Rokicinskiej. W miarę tanie, dobrze i oddają odpady  :smile:  Teść robił sam (trochę mu pomagałem), wyszło 3x taniej.

----------


## netbet

.. ja już kilka kuchni "opierdzieliłem" ... to tu, to tam...
ostatnią robiłem u siebie w starym mieszkaniu w kamienicy... kuchnia nie była duża... jakieś 30m2... poszło 20 płyt meblowych na same korpusy...ehh....to była kuchnia!

a z szafkami jakiejś strasznej filozofii nie ma... trza tylko uważać na dostepne wymiary frontów - tu mozna sie "machnąć" - ...  i może sie okazać że pod naszą "wysmiganą" szafkę nietypową - bo akurat taka pasuje w ciągu - ni ma drzwi.
i lipa wtedy... kombinowania...przerabiania... i z reguły wtedy wychodzi szafka na wino ( potrzebna w każdej kuchni jak jasna cholera  :wink:  )

jak zacznę grzebać przy meblach - cos tam pokaże w dzienniku.... :wink: 


podziękowania ślemy wszystkim za życzenia... i prezenty :wink:

----------


## Tom Bor



----------


## compi

Normalnie Perła ten popiół i suczka też! ; ). Gratuluję zwierzaka. Pilnuj , żeby w nawyk nie weszło kopanie dziur, chociaż to w genach mają, bo krecie kopce to będzie pikuś przy dziurach jak podrośnie. No i macie psa idealnego do kotłowni, hehe.

----------


## tomraider

> macie psa idealnego do kotłowni, hehe.


Oba cwaj czorne ,kudłate, z spojrzeniem niewiniątka a nie wiadomo co strzeli do głowy, oczywiście Netbet i Furia. Matka Dyrektorka oba cwaj okiełzna, żarciem ,piwem a w ostateczności ukręcającą śruby mocarną ręką.
pozdro

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Uśmiałam się z ostatniego pustu, świetny pies tzn suka  :big grin:  
PS.Lepiej FURIA niż AWARIA  :wink:

----------


## markoos

Net czy Ty trzymasz bronki przy piecu ?  :smile:  ja rozumiem że można nie lubić zimnego .. ale zeby zaraz koło pieca stawiać  :big tongue: 

A ta ilość popiołu to z ilu dni  (lub kg węgla) ?

----------


## Inż.

Piękny piesek, imię też niczego sobie...
Niech sie dobrze chowa... na następna zimę bedziesz mógł sanki przewiązać i wiooo...
Mówisz, że w nocy nie widać... za to na śniegu nie schowa się nawet jak bedzie 0,5m  :smile:

----------


## kalio

> Net czy Ty trzymasz bronki przy piecu ?  ja rozumiem że można nie lubić zimnego .. ale zeby zaraz koło pieca stawiać 
> 
> A ta ilość popiołu to z ilu dni  (lub kg węgla) ?


 A ja myślałem że tu zielone przy piecu to efekt spalania  :smile: )

----------


## Martinezio

To nie efekt, ale źródło życia dla Net-a  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Net czy Ty trzymasz bronki przy piecu ?  ja rozumiem że można nie lubić zimnego .. ale zeby zaraz koło pieca stawiać 
> 
> A ta ilość popiołu to z ilu dni  (lub kg węgla) ?


..a Ty wiesz jak zimno jest koło tego pieca! to że jest to jednostka grzewcza wcale nie oznacza że jest tam gorąco jak w piekle... :Evil: 

...a poza tym - czy ja wyglądam na "fana" grzanego piwa z ... błeeee ... sokiem? :sick: 

taką porcję popiołu wywalam raz na trzy - cztery  dni ... czyli jest to "garść" z jakiś 80 kilo...
chyba niewiele, bo to jest sam popiół... 
czasem tam cos spadnie przy "rusztowaniu" , ale jest tego co kot napłakał...

pozdro
NET

----------


## netbet

> To nie efekt, ale źródło życia dla Net-a


..jak źródełko wyschnie - umrę! :Lol:  ... i nie będzie 'wieści"... :tongue:  ... których tak po prawdzie to i tak nie ma za wiele...

----------


## netbet

> Mówisz, że w nocy nie widać... za to na śniegu nie schowa się nawet jak bedzie 0,5m


dzis rano spadl snieg!!! nareszcie widzę "córeczkę" jak łazi... :wink:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Netbet, tak z ciekawości: skąd wziąłeś psiaka?  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> Netbet, tak z ciekawości: skąd wziąłeś psiaka?


...z łogłoszenia...podesłać namiary? zostały jeszcze dwa takie gity... ino samce... i trochę bardziej wyżarte.. :Lol:

----------


## netbet

> Net czy już powoli dorastasz do małej taniej powietrznej PCi ?? znaczy się czy już znudziło ci się palenie w kociołku ??


do pompy nie dorosłem.. nie wiem co to ... nie wiem jak działa... nawet nie chcę wiedzieć ... nie chcę wiedzieć ile kosztuje... nie chcę wiedzieć jakie to proste... nawet ... no wiesz...
...a palenie - spoko luz... aż tak często to ja tam nie chodzę...

----------


## Inż.

Trochę ruchu się przyda zawsze... a jeszcze bronek przy okazji przyklei się do rąsi...
Widzę, że piecyk pięknie pali...
A powiedz NET jak plany na nowy sezon...
wiem, że już mieszkasz...
ale coś trzeba zrobić - napewno...
całe podasze czeka...
po za tym myślę, że do lata zacznie brakować miejsca...
jakoś sie człowiek przyzwyczai...
Także...

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Trochę ruchu się przyda zawsze... a jeszcze bronek przy okazji przyklei się do rąsi...
> Widzę, że piecyk pięknie pali...
> A powiedz NET jak plany na nowy sezon...
> wiem, że już mieszkasz...
> ale coś trzeba zrobić - napewno...
> całe podasze czeka...
> po za tym myślę, że do lata zacznie brakować miejsca...
> jakoś sie człowiek przyzwyczai...
> Także...


Podpuszczasz go... :cool:

----------


## Tom Bor

Sunia jest piękna, ale to psi niemowlak to bedzie spać, sr.ć i żreć. Wy kanapowca z niej robicie ale jak dorośnie to kanapa dla wszystkich będzie za mała :big lol:

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> działa jak lodówka, nawet wygląda jak lodówka,


prąd żre tez jak lodówka

----------


## Amelia 2

> Sunia jest piękna, ale to psi niemowlak to bedzie spać, sr.ć i żreć.


Furia to chyba jednak wyjątek, miałam w życiu kilka szczeniaków
ale takiego za preproszeniem flegmatyka - nigdy :ohmy:  na mikołajki podarowałam mamie jamniorkę - też była w rodzinnym domu cichutka, zastrachana przez braci ale już po 3 dniach zaczęła pokazywać jaki z niej piorun :big grin:

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

> prąd żre tez jak lodówka


Ale żre w II taryfie (moja tak będzie żarła) a lodówka żre całą dobę.

----------


## netbet

słuchajta... mam pytanie...

czy jest jakis patent na regulecje drzwi ale nie w osi zawiasów, a przy klamce?
mam jedne drzwi których nie dociąga zamek do uszczelki...jest szczelina i wygląda to paskudnie... no i "klapią" 
są jakieś gniazda w ościeżnice z regulowaną wysokością tego garba pod zamek?

nijak nie mogę tego zredukować... ościeże zamontowane "pionowo" , drzwi nie wypaczone ... a zamek nie dociąg...

licząc na pomoc :big grin:  .... za "bóg zapłać" i "zdrowaśkę" w intencji...

pozdrawia
Ociec NETbet

----------


## Inż.

Cześć...
Z tego co piszesz... pomogłoby zdjęcie :smile: 
Sugeruję sprawdzić czy uszczelka od strony zawiasów nie jest za gróba,
albo czy nie podwija się....
Może to blokuje domknięcie się drzwi...
Jak nie masz innego pomysłu, to może zerwij ją i zobacz jak zachowują sie drzwi...
ale to zostawiam tobie do decyzji...

----------


## compi

Wg mnie to masz regulację i w drzwiach i w ościeżu. Jeśli na zawiasie odsuniesz skrzydło od ościeży, powinno to zredukować klapanie. Chyba że nie zrozumiałem przekazu : ).

----------


## netbet

uszczelka lezy dobrze...
odsuwanie skrzydła zawiasmi nic nie daje..
po prostu zamek zatrzaskuje sie za daleko względem ościeża... jak go łapą dopchnąć - jest git.
czyli potrzeba mi jakąś regulację od strony zamka...

no nie gadajcie że nie mieliście nigdy takiego problemu...

----------


## netbet

czy te blachy w ościeżnicach maja różne rozmiary?? nie chodzi mi  o umiejscowienie dziur, ale o wysokości tego garba..??

----------


## compi

To te skrzydło domyka się i klapie czy nie domyka i trzeba je dopchnąć? Każda z tych sytuacji wynika z niedoregulowania na zawiasie lub z przekoszenia oscieżnicy. Dolny i górny narożnik przylegają taka samo? Masz w tych wnękach zatrzaskowych takie plastikowe wkładki?

----------


## netbet

mam, ale zamek i tak jest dociagany takim "garbem" na stali...

weź no... nie ma pionów ? bez jaj...
przekoszenia... compi...daj spokój...

dolny i gorny naroznik odtaja tak samo od ościeża... po prostu zamek nie trzymie... jest źle umiejscowiony... i tu jest ból...

----------


## compi

Hmm, coby tu pomogło w takim razie....kombinerki, wymiana blachy? Bo nic innego nie przychodzi do głowy. Frezowanie głębiej to proszenie sie o kłopoty. A z regulacją samej zapadki się nie spotkałem. Uszczelki są takie same i są dobrze zamontowane? Kiedyś widziałem zamontowane odwrotnie i ni huhu nie dało się drzwi wyregulować.

----------


## netbet

compi... weź no sie ogarnij...
odwotnie zamontowane drzwi... :Confused: 

własnie chodzi mi o te cholerne blachy... i jakis patent na to "klapanie"

----------


## compi

Pisałem o uszczelkach, nie o drzwiach.

----------


## Martinezio

Net: a zarzuć może jakąś focicą, cobyśmy ujrzeli jak masz zamontowane te blachy, uszczelki i jak są wyregulowane Twoje odrzwia  :smile: 

PS: tak na szybko, to możesz np. kupić kawałek uszczelki gumowej samoprzylepnej (takiej, jak do okien) i wkleić ją od wewnętrznej strony rantu w skrzydle drzwi. Może to pomoże na klapanie  :wink:  Tylko musisz poszukać takiej uszczelki, która nie będzie blokowała zamykania (w sensie nie będzie za gruba).

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

Net wrzuć zdjęcie.  Ale myślę, że skuwka pod zapadkę jest za szeroka dlatego drzwi klapią, bo jeszcze nie domknięte a już zamknięte.

----------


## Carpenter78

Wydaje się, że musisz zdjąć blachę zamka z ościeżnicy i podheblować, podfrezować miejsce pod nią żeby głębiej weszła.
To tak na moje zezowate oko, mogę się mylić.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Czaderski ten pies

Ps. Mam rozwiazanie - kup se nowy zamek do drzwi  :cool:

----------


## Inż.

Net i jak tam twoje drzwi...
Coś ześ wymyslił...

----------


## firewall

No nie wiem.... mpoplaw. Nie wiem czy będą chętni jak rozpoczniesz pracę w pończochach, na wysokim obcasie, w samych majteczkach i z pomalowanymi paznokciami :jaw drop:

----------


## tomraider

> No nie wiem.... mpoplaw. Nie wiem czy będą chętni jak rozpoczniesz pracę w pończochach, na wysokim obcasie, w samych majteczkach i z pomalowanymi paznokciami


Też go nie poznałem na tym filmie, mpoplaw robiłeś coś z brwiami?

----------


## netbet

> ale będę miał maskę, BHP to podstawa


...a kto będzie patrzył na twarz przy takim stroju... BHP olej... 

toś poszalał  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> Wydaje się, że musisz zdjąć blachę zamka z ościeżnicy i podheblować, podfrezować miejsce pod nią żeby głębiej weszła.
> To tak na moje zezowate oko, mogę się mylić.
> 
> Pozdrawiam!


zezowate oko sie nie myli... faktycznie trza tą blachę wpuścić głębiej... ino w MDFie jest to karkołomne, a afekt będzie kiepski wizualnie...
dlatego szukam innej blachy.... takiej "bardziej" wystającej....

----------


## Kalisa

Netbet nie żebym była złośliwa bo nie jestem  :smile: 
Z sympatii do Ciebie piszę - masz labradora a nie labladra.  Na pocieszenie dodam, że niedawno sama zostałam pouczona bo wygodniej mówiło mi się lablador  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam !

----------


## tomraider

witam.
imię dla suni : Nidra albo Hypnos.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

> ... labradora ... labladra... lablador


... jeden pies :wink: 
wiadomo o jaką cholerę chodzi... :Lol:

----------


## netbet

> imię dla suni : Ni..


blisko.... blisko...

----------


## Jarek.P

Netbet, ja tam nie chcę nic mówić, ale kto to się ostatnio na moim dzienniku zastanawiał nad przebraniem na kinderbal? Ty lepiej nie namawiaj kolegi do olewania BHP, tylko sam łap za matkowodyrektorkowy depilator  :Lol: 

J.

----------


## rrabit

Witam i pozdrawiam wszystkich forumowiczów, żałuję,że wcześniej nie pisałam postów, ale postaram się to nadrobić.

----------


## netbet

> .... to już wiem skąd w moim mężu, czytaj Tomraider ....  ... żałuję,że wcześniej nie pisałam postów, ale postaram się to nadrobić.


 Jesus Maria... czuję jakiś niepokój wewnętrzny... ślubna Tomraidera...rabitraiderówa... :Lol: 

no powitać.. powitać w naszych skromnych progach. :welcome:

----------


## BasH

To jeszcze buła z masłem się pojawi i będzie cacy  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> prąd żre tez jak lodówka


długo Cie nie bylo... a ON był :wink: 
czego chciał - nie wiem.... _"przeminęło z wiatrem"
_

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Jakbyś nie wybrał imienia dla psa proponuję Nela  :wink:

----------


## Tom Bor

a może dętka jak piffa nie lubi :big tongue: 
ale piękna czarniata. tylko tak jej nie rozpuszczajcie z tą suchą karmą bo pies oszaleje ze szczęścia. Ponieważ posiadam owczarka to powiem Ci szczerze że u mnie przeszedł patent pół na pół czyli do suchej karmy dokładam puszkę zarcia w puszce

----------


## kalio

a może "pucha"

Ni...da
Ni..bet
Ni..ra

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Albo "Nietbeta"

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj kombinujecie...

Nazwać psiora "Cegła" i z głowy!

J.

----------


## BasH

> Nazwać psiora "Cegła" i z głowy!
> J.


Taaa... Nadiaaaaaaa !!!
CO!
Podaj cegłę do kąpania!

 :big grin: 

A z drugiej strony jeszcze Cegłę nauczy aportować cegły ...

----------


## compi

Bardziej chyba odpowiednie powinno być imię "papa" niż "cegła". Ta pierwsza chyba zrobiła z niego bohatera na swojej budowie... : )

----------


## kalio

SMOŁA

Czarna

Mamba

----------


## Jarek.P

Ale "Papa, cholero, gdzieś tam polazła!" nie brzmi. To samo zdanie z Cegłą w roli głównej prezentuje się o wiele lepiej.
Ew. Smoła. Smoła byłaby też super.


J.

----------


## netbet

> Nazwać psiora "Cegła" i z głowy!
> 
> J.


... że ja na to nie wpadłem!!  :bash: 
niestety juz za pózno... gadzina dostała imię: Nina  :Lol: 

... z tą smołą też by jej pasowało...

----------


## Jarek.P

> .
> niestety juz za pózno... gadzina dostała imię: Nina


No przecie to nie człowiecze młode, do USC imienia nie zgłaszałeś. Zmieńcie jej po prostu i tyle, młode jest , przestawi się piorunem.

J.

----------


## Martinezio

Za częste zmiany mogą ogłupić zwierzę i albo przestanie reagować w ogóle, albo będzie reagować nawet na pierdnięcie  :wink:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> ... albo przestanie reagować w ogóle


ale przeciez ona i tak nie reaguje, bo ciagle spi   :wink:

----------


## kalio

No może aby nie psuć psu psychy to 
NiŚpi - ale dla Netwłaściciela to będzie ch... brzmieć no chyba że po paru złotych. 
Jak by był paskudny (pies) to mógłby się donald nazywać ale to by nawet dla psa był uraz na całe życie - i żadna suczka by na niego nie czekała.
Net a wybrałeś już rodziców sponsornych kiedyś to się ich chrzestnymi nazywało   :big grin:

----------


## klaudiuszozo

> Jak by był paskudny (pies) to mógłby się donald nazywać ale to by nawet dla psa był uraz na całe życie


Albo co gorsze - Kaczor  :wink:

----------


## Z-35

Netbet - gratulejszyn mieszkania we własnym domu, obserwacji przyrody i psa!
Ja proponuje imię *ŁAJZA*.
Jakoś mi do Ciebie (nie wiem czemu  :wink:   ) pasuje...

----------


## kalio

> Albo co gorsze - Kaczor


to i to drób tylko jeden tak z amerykańska  :wink: )

----------


## Amelia 2

*Netbet* to nie Ty jechałeś przede mną po Warszawce? :rotfl: 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Tom Bor

:big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :rotfl:

----------


## Tom Bor

coś w tym jest

----------


## netbet

> Netbet - gratulejszyn mieszkania we własnym domu, obserwacji przyrody i psa!
> Ja proponuje imię *ŁAJZA*.
> Jakoś mi do Ciebie (nie wiem czemu   ) pasuje...


Łajza brzmi jakoś tak... nie teges... nie podoba mi się :big tongue: 
może i pasuje do mnie, ale NIE DO MOJEJ SUCZKI!!!!!!

Zetka - w przypadku wizyty masz gwarantowane biegi z przeszkodami na czas z Niną :big lol: 

pozdro
NETbet'ociec'brador :Lol:

----------


## netbet

> *Netbet* to nie Ty jechałeś przede mną po Warszawce?
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Amela...wnioskujesz po:
- gabarytach auta?
- widzie załadowczej?
- rejestracji?
- brudzie tu i tam...?
- napisie??

 :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 

...gdybym to JA jechał... napis byłby ... staranniej napisany i czytelniejszy :Lol:

----------


## Z-35

Netbet,
ale przyznaj, ze byłoby zabawnie gdybyś na całe gardło wołał ją do siebie. Sąsiedzi byliby wstrząśnięci i zmieszani...
Ja miałam psa o imieniu Hipis. Kiedyś poleciał za grupą chłopaków, z których połowa miała długie włosy. Biegłam za psem, pies za nimi, ja się darłam "Hipis, Hipis chodź do mnie" aż w końcu jeden dżentelmen odwrócił się i popukał w czoło. Wtedy byłam wkurzona - dziś bawi mnie to bardzo...
Z Łajzą miałbyś wiele wspomnień...
P.S. Na wiosnę (jak zagospodarujesz ogród  :wink:  ) odwiedzę Cię więc się już bój!

----------


## Amelia 2

> Amela...wnioskujesz po:
> - gabarytach auta?
> - widzie załadowczej?
> - rejestracji?
> - brudzie tu i tam...?
> - napisie??
> 
> 
> 
> ...gdybym to JA jechał... napis byłby ... staranniej napisany i czytelniejszy


Nie miałam przyjemności poznać Twojego odręcznego ale w złości człowiek może nabazgrać jak kura pazurem...
-gabarty? może juz nie na tym etapie
-winda zawsze się przyda
-rejestracja- chyba nie
-brud? po zmywanych autostradach pewnikiem nie jeździsz....
napis? o to to , tak mi stylem pasuje :roll eyes:  :wink: 
zresztą sama bym się pod tym podpisała, przed zapowiadanym pogodnym acz mroźnym tygodniem zainwestowałam 30 zet w mycie a w nocy spadł śnieg :ohmy:  a mnie wysłali w traskę :mad:

----------


## netbet

..słuchajta... mam pytanie:

dlaczego kocioł "kicha" ?

czasem ... podkreślam czasem... jest tak że kocioł sobie kichnie... znaczy następuje jakiś niekontrolowany wybuch ( gazy, drobiny? ) i dym wali wszystkimi możliwymi szczelinami na kotłownie przy okazji wywalając popiół...

stawiam że winowajcą jest dokładany mokry węgiel który musi odparować... ale mogę się mylić...

mieliście kiedyś taki "strzał " ?

----------


## Jarek.P

Węgiel Ci się zgazowywuje, gaz (bodajże mieszanina czadu i wodoru) zbiera się w piecu, a jak już się zbierze w odpowiedniej ilości, to robi duuuup!

W piecu dziadków (zwykłym, klasycznym) takie zjawisko występowało, było zależne od jakości węgla, raz pamiętam, że był jakiś taki dziwny, bardzo drobny węgiel typu "bierz Pan, bo to superokazja, tanio!", przy nim bywało, że jak dupło, to w piecu się drzwiczki potrafiły pootwierać.

J.

----------


## netbet

... wlasnie tak cos czułem przez skórę że to wina gazów...

węgiel orzech II nie jest taki drobny - a takim wlasnie lecę od dwóch miechow...
fakt - czasem jest gorszy, czasem lepszy... czuc to od razu po ilosci zjaranej na dobę...

----------


## Inż.

NET jak masz mokry wyngiel to musisz go sypać w mniejszych porcjach... jeśli możesz...
A wybuchają zgodnie z tym co piszą w temacie o paleniu węgla... właśnie te gazy energetyczne... chodz szkoda, że nie spalają się, bo to strata... może zwiąksz ilość powietrza minimalnie od dołu...

Powiedz jak te twoje drzwi?
I jak żyje się w zimie...

----------


## tomraider

> wygrzałeś domek, spadło zapotrzebowanie na ciepło poniżej minimalnej mocy kociołka


pomimo nieocieplomnego  niewietrzonego poddasza   Netbet od końca  pażdziernika 2011 rzekomo już  wygrzał wielki dom że niby suchy jak pieprz ???????? 




> musisz zwiększyć ogrzewaną powierzchnie domku


jak zwiększyć ogrzewaną  powierzchnię domu po jego wybudowaniu ?????? Przecież Netbet ogrzewa to co używa . A  może masz jakieś cuda-wianki rady dla deweloperów , zarobili by krocie , wszak sprzedają domy na metry kwadratowe.




> zmniejszyć komorę zasypową kociołka


to akurat dobra rada ,i możliwa do realizacji




> częściej otwierać okna żeby wyziębić domek żeby kocioł miał co grzać



napisał najlepszy doradca od energooszczędzania : trzeba wyziębić dom bo to pomoże kotłowi  dobrze go ogrzać , ( ekologia ,ekonomia i dolary Netbeta na węgiel to pikuś) POPROSTU RĘCE OPADAJĄ 
stosując taką logikę ja taż mam radę dla mpoplaw : jeżeli przekraczasz prędkość 50 km/h w terenie zabudowanym to podepnij sobie przyczepkę załadowaną np.piaskiem , ona spowolni jazdę i nie zapłacisz mandatu,  urzędnicy uni europejskiej wpisali się w ten tok rozumowania proponując w piątki w restauracjach, w ramach walki z nadwagą, wymóg sprzedawania połowy porcji np. obiadu, tak jakby nie można było kupić poprostu dwóch porcji. Logiczne myślenie i pisanie  okazuje się nie tak , w dzisiejszych czasach, oczywiste, i pozostaje nadal cenne i dla niektórych zwyczajnie nie  do osiągnięcia.

Wnioski dla Netbeta: min 4 razy w sezonie czyścić komin, kocioł według potrzeb – sam widzisz  czyli co parę dni , kupować tylko dobry możliwie suchy węgiel ( najlepiej samemu suszyć), przeczytać ,,ekonomiczne spalanie węgla kamiennego ( z wyłączeniem absurdalnych postów o spalaniu gumowych opon  samochodowych  - autorstwa mpoplaw)  wtedy zrozumiesz : jak ?,po co?, dlaczego? Itp. i wtedy sam tak zrobisz tak że fukanie ( niebezpieczne zjawisko) zniknie. Powodzenia.

----------


## tomraider

> gołosłowne pomówienie o paleniu oponami zignoruję


Instrukcja jak przygotować oponę by spalając ją w kotle  ,podnosić temperaturę i oczyszczać ,jak sudopalem,tak kocioł'' z wątku ,,Ekonomicze spalanie węgla kamiennego''

Cytuję mpoplaw : "gumiarz u którego wymieniam opony zimowe robi to w minutę, najpierw nacina nożem brzeg opony i odcina je od czoła, potem tnie je na paski żądanej długości, czoło opony wkręca w imadło i zwykłym brzeszczotem do metalu tnie na żądany wymiar, z opony zostaje tylko ten fragment który styka się z felgą, on jest zbrojony bardzo wytrzymałym drutem stalowym i jego ciężko przeciąć 
a używa tych opon do czyszczenia kotła górniaka, jak włoży kawałek gumy to temperatura tak się podnosi jak po sudopalu, z komina idzie zwykły normalny dym, ktoś kto nie wie co w kotle to się na pewno nie domyśli "

Każdy kto kiedyś poczuł dym ze spalanych  opon wie co myśleć o takich ,,radach'' 
szkoda soboty na takie pisanie. spalaj sobie opony czy pisz innym że to jest dobre , mam nadzieję że daleko ode mnie mieszkasz i nie zaszkodzisz mojej rodzinie.

----------


## tomraider

> i na podstawie tego teksu wywnioskowałeś że ja palę wyłącznie starymi oponami oraz namawiam wszystkich innych do tego?


Jak mawiała matka Forresta Gump'a ,, poznasz głupiego po czynach jego''  , na forum jest inaczej , głupich poznaje się po ich postach. Doskonale rozumiem o co chodziło ci  czy innym  o podobnej   pokrętnej logice , jak zwykle nic z tego nie wynikło a skutecznie zaśmieciło jeden z nielicznych pożytecznych wątków.





> ty masz problemy z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem czy tylko udajesz ??


Nie mam problemu z czytaniem ze zrozumieniem , nic nie muszę udawać, to ty masz problem ,zapewne, ze swoim kciukiem z którego wyssałeś ,,całą swoją wiedzę'' którą próbujesz tu wcisnąć forumowiczom , zamiast  prosto logicznie napisać np.czemu kocioł fuka i co zrobić , (z zamian pomysł  otwierania okien=absurd) , by przestał. Bywasz na wielu wątkach i dajesz swą pisaniną dowód że nikt nigdy w żadnym temacie nie przekona cię że białe jest białe a czarne jest czarne. 
pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

chłopaki.... uspokujta się...

temat palenia opon pominę - bez jaj .... ja wiem że we wszytkim jest jakaś energia, i można prawie wszytko spalic... ale ja nawet tektury nie pale w piecu bo syfisko jest straszne po czymś takim...

temat wietrzenia - no.... za oknem -13rano... otwieram okna, wietrzę... spada temp w chacie do 15 stopni ... zamykam okna... czekam aż szalona podłogówka podniesie mi temp do moich ulubionych +20 stopni... dodam że dom jest zajebiście dobrze ocieplony - prawie pasywny ...  .... nie róbcie sobie jaj...proszę.

zmniejszenie komory spalania - może to i dobry pomysł, ale.... niepotrzebny.
piec generuje dokładnie tyle ciepła ile jest potrzeba ( przynajmniej w tej chwili ) ... jak go nie potrzeba dba o to miarkownik.
spalanie ok 25 kg węgla na dobę w moich warunkach uwazam za BARDZO DOBRY wynik.
nie będę ingerował w piec - nie chce mi sie.

...a co do fukania kotła... z mokrym węglem to juz chyba tak jest... schnie, gazuje i czasem jest małe pierdut.
... no i zauwazyłem że problem "kichania" znika jak piec chodzi wysoko... 70-75 stopni...

temat "kichania" uważam za zamknięty. niech se czasem kichnie - ja mu powiem na zdrowie...

a co tam u was?

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

> Net w tej chwili ogrzewa 42m2, potrzebuje przy -10 góra 3KW
> spala 25kg węgla na dobę, czyli produkuje 22MJ*25kg/3600=152kWh/dobę=6,3KW/h


mała korekt... Net w tej chwili ogrzewa 75m2 ... i faktycznie spala 25kg wungla... ale podłogi nie oszczędza... 50 stopni idzie w podłogę.

----------


## BasH

Chłopaki - myślę o zamówieniu kotła 18 kW zamiast 25 kW, aby przez większość roku pędzić go bardziej ekonomicznie. Plusem jest modulacja dołu do 6 kW (18kW) a nie 10 kW (25kW). Na mrozy i tak powinno wystarczyć, mimo 200 metrów użytkowej (260 metrów podłóg) - 15 styro, 25 dobrej wełny w dachu - co sądzicie? Net - wybacz za off.

----------


## BasH

> ...a po drugie drewno ma niższą kaloryczność do objętości w stosunku do węgla...


No właśnie - workowany groszek węglowy zajmuje mniej miejsca, drewno trzeba ciąć, składować, z peletem u nas wcale nie jest tak różowo (a i zajmuje za dużo miejsca).
Obecnie palę drewnem+miał - często nie ma mnie w domu i chcę ułatwić sobie obsługę - zasypać miałogroszkiem podajnik raz na 3-5 dni bez pracochłonnego cięcia drewna.

----------


## o_c

> a myślałeś o eksperymencie z zmniejszeniem komory kotła ?? wykleić szamotem i sypać 15kg węgla, sprawność spalania powinna wzrosnąć tak jak temperatura na kotle, zniknie fukanie, a kocioł w środku będzie bialuteńki bez grama sadzy, a to wszystko bez obniżania temperatury nawet o 0,1 stopnia


Przepraszam, że się wtrącę, ale gospodarz ma doniaka i to palnik trzeba byloby zmniejszyć, komora zasypowa to inna bajka...

----------


## netbet

> PS 17KW kociołek potrafi połknąć 73kg węgla na dobę,


żartujesz? 
no chyba że chodzi non stop 95 stopni... ale kto tak pali?

----------


## netbet

> Przepraszam, że się wtrącę, ale gospodarz ma doniaka i to palnik trzeba byloby zmniejszyć, komora zasypowa to inna bajka...


 cenna uwaga...ma dolniaka i to faktycznie należałoby zmniejszyć palnik.. czyli zabudować ją nieco cegłami - ale gospodarz jest leniwy, nie lubi eksperymentować, pasi mu tak jak jest :wink: 

strzała *o_c* ... ty tu chyba po raz pierwszy... jak będziesz zaglądał - trza będzie się do "wielu" rzeczy przyzwyczaić... :wink:

----------


## o_c

> *o_c* ... ty tu chyba po raz pierwszy... jak będziesz zaglądał - trza będzie się do "wielu" rzeczy przyzwyczaić...


Ja byłem, o_c niekoniecznie... trzeba było zostać nieco bardziej anonimowym...
*netbet* nie do końca wierzę w Twoje lenistwo.

----------


## o_c

> żartujesz? 
> no chyba że chodzi non stop 95 stopni... ale kto tak pali?


Temperatura na kotle nie musi mieć nic współnego z poborem mocy.

----------


## tomraider

> tylko ze wtedy węgiel będzie się zawieszać i co parę godzin trzeba będzie kotłem potrząsać, trzeba by też przerobić wlot powietrza, i kierownicę z jakiejś rurki dospawać


Dokładnie tak , zamiast kłopotliwie zmiejszać  moc kotła trzeba zwiększyć zapotrzebowanie na ciepło = trzeba otworzyć okna i wyziębić dom i będzie bangla . Już pisałeś ,parę postów temu( post 3718 ) ,o tym prostym energooszczędnym ekologicznym rozwiązaniu najlepszy doradco ,jak widać nie wszyscy w lot zrozumieli. Bez komentarza.

ps. umiesz potrząsać 200 kg gorącym kotłem ? nie jest zamocowany do podłoża? kocioł do instalacji CO podłączyłeś na elastyczne wężyki?  naprawdę myślisz że Netbet w nowym na gwarancji kotle ,, dospawa kierownicę z jakieś rurki" ???  Kolego ty pracujesz w jakimś kabarecie czy tylko udajesz?

O_Z  podobnie jak ja Tomraider nie możesz mieć racji bo , jak już to często głosił mnie i innym  mpoplaw, masz za mało postów . Nasz kolega mpoplaw najwyrażniej odkrył nowe prawa logiki, fizyki, termodynamiki i Bóg raczy wiedzieć czego jeszcze , nam wyznaczył rolę czytelników którzy bezkrytycznie łykną każdy kit , podziękują i najlepiej jak poproszą o więcej.
Weż Netbet wypij z kolegą mpoplaw jakąś flaszkę i może nasz koleszka  trochę poluzuje warkocze.
Sam też chętnie bym się przysiadł do was gdyby nie było tak daleko. To dopiero by były śmiechy  :smile:

----------


## tomraider

> Chłopaki - myślę o zamówieniu kotła 18 kW zamiast 25 kW, aby przez większość roku pędzić go bardziej ekonomicznie. Plusem jest modulacja dołu do 6 kW (18kW) a nie 10 kW (25kW). Na mrozy i tak powinno wystarczyć, mimo 200 metrów użytkowej (260 metrów podłóg) - 15 styro, 25 dobrej wełny w dachu - co sądzicie? Net - wybacz za off.



Najkorzystniej  znaleźć np. 5 kotłów  które Ci pasują i poddać dyskusji wybór ,inaczej  zyskasz bezowocne dyskusje o wszystkim i niczym. Różnica w kotłach  18 i 25 kW może być zasadnicza bo często mamy w kotłach próg ,np. powyżej  20 kW  producent stosuje inny lepszy podajnik  tłokowy z innym typem palnika , inną dmuchawę itp, raczej na pewno będzie większy wymiennik  ciepła. Moc kotła jest mocno umowna, więc  ile i jak będzie grzał zależy mocno od paliwa i  Twoich nastaw sterownika, a czy w domu będzie ciepło zależy od instalacji CO skuteczności izolacji domu itp.. Ja sugerował bym się typem i trwałością palnika, podajnika , dmuchawy , możliwościami sterownika,  jeżeli w dwóch kotłach 18 i 25 kW tego samego producenta jest te same oprzyrządowanie (sterownik,palnik ,podajnik,dmuchawa- a one decydują o minimalnej mocy) wybrałbym do Twojego domu kocioł raczej o oczko większy niż wynika z obliczeń  bo  stal kotłowa jest droga i producenci często dmuchawą ,,nadrabiają  braki’’ w powierzchni wymiennika a wiadomo że konieczna niestety przy miale  dmuchawa to strata ciepła prosto w komin.

ps.Pamiętaj że jeżeli wybierzesz za duży kocioł zawsze możesz otworzyć okna  :smile:

----------


## Martinezio

Panowie, nie zachowujcie się jak rozwydrzone babsztyle kłócące się o taką samą kieckę na imprezie  :wink:  W temacie zostało powiedziane wszystko, a wycieczki osobiste róbmy do ciepłych krajów, a nie na forum  :smile:  Przynajmniej się klatę na czerwono osmali i wypocznie nad ciepłą wodą  :big lol:

----------


## tomraider

> Panowie, nie zachowujcie się jak rozwydrzone babsztyle kłócące się o taką samą kieckę na imprezie  W temacie zostało powiedziane wszystko, a wycieczki osobiste róbmy do ciepłych krajów, a nie na forum  Przynajmniej się klatę na czerwono osmali i wypocznie nad ciepłą wodą


Ja  obiecuję że już nie będę, no chyba że ktoś mi na imprezie założy kieckę   :wink:  
ps. czasem sie droczę z mpoplaw bo go szczerze lubię za to jak mnie rozśmiesza a nie jest to w dzisiejszych kryzysowych czasach łatwe.
pozdrawiam Martinezio , Mpoplaw i wszystkich innych forumowiczów
ps. odpowiedż na pytanie mpoplaw (post 1786 tych komentarzy) :
-napisal mpoplaw: ,,....dawno temu nauczyłem się że FM rządzi się żelazna zasadą, im ktoś ma mniej postów tym bardziej wydaje mu się że jest jedynym wszechwiedzącym...''

----------


## tomraider

> dobry pomysł z przypomnieniem tamtej dyskusji sprzed roku


Jeszcze lepszy w wypiciem jakiegoś flakona, wydaje się że 0,7 na łeb to za mało.
Wygrałeś , leże na łopatkach i kwiczę, macham białą flagą ,chcę się podać, nie odrzucaj ,nie przekreślaj mnie, nie wyganiaj,nie rozśmieszaj bo mnie już brzuch boli. Okaż litość i już więcej nie biczuj mnie swą żelazną logiką i ugruntowaną i niebagatelną wiedzą. I nie karz mi publikować te sprostowanie=poddanie w gazecie wyborczej. PLIZZZ.  :smile: 

ps. co za złe licho mnie podkorciło żeby komentować pomysł na usunięcie fukania  kotła przez otwieranie okien w zimie, wybacz Netbet.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tom Bor

zwiewam bo tu sie jakos niebezpiecznie zrobiło o jedno kichnięcie pieca za dużo :bye:

----------


## ged

Cześć NetBet - jak tam ciepły materacyk na podłogówce? Coś mi się widzi, że piwko trzeba postawić  :Smile: ))

----------


## netbet

> Cześć NetBet - jak tam ciepły materacyk na podłogówce? Coś mi się widzi, że piwko trzeba postawić ))


hmm... a wiesz że ja 11-12 lutego będę przelotem przez Krakaw. to gdzieś koło Ciebie... znaczy co? balecik? wyjadę ze dwa dni wcześniej ... i jakoś dojdę do siebie :wink:

----------


## adamoos

Na Kraków powiadasz ? To może kawka i rozprostowanie kości za Częstochową?

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

Netbet, jak wybudujesz trzeci dom to już Ci nic nie zamarznie :wink:  Pozdrawiam cieplej ze Szczecina

----------


## mariwa

siemasz Net , śledzę Twoje poczynania chyba od samego początku, ja tez stawiam dom systemem gospodarczym, dużo robimy sami, no i dzisiaj jakoś tak się wziąłem i powiedziałem że wkońcu też trza założyć dziennik i podzielić się swoimi spostrzeżeniami, pozdro i trzym tak dalej

----------


## makawel

Siema 
pod podanym przez ciebie adresie pojawia sie taki oto komunikat

cyt "Ten plik został usunięty w związku z naruszeniem praw autorskich albo został usunięty przez użytkownika który go wysłał."

----------


## makawel

co do psów to wez jeszcze jednego bo jedem bedzie miał smutno ja mam dwa laby psa biszkoptowego i suke tez czorną.
o takie to moje maleństwa

----------


## netbet

...tez to zauważyłem... i dlatego zdjąłem posta...

*Ipawlow* zdjął? 

ACTA już zadziałały? ... na mnie? :eek: 
wiedziałem że kiedyś mnie cenzura dopadnie...

----------


## makawel

jak to mówia "nie znasz dnia ani godziny"  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> co do psów to wez jeszcze jednego bo jedem bedzie miał smutno ja mam dwa laby psa biszkoptowego i suke tez czorną.
> o takie to moje maleństwa


no był taki pomysł...był był...tylko bysmy mieli dwa czarne 

jak Matka Dyrettorka zobaczy to zdjecie - pewnie zara mi każe szukać gdzieś biszkopta  :wink: 

ale faktycznie "maleństwa" .... jak Ty dajesz rade je - DWA -  trzymać w mieszkaniu? w bloku dobrze widzę? ( za oknem balkony, czyli jakieś blokowisko )

----------


## makawel

od kwietnia juz w domku(wykańczam góre i siebie przy okazji) a wczesniej w mieszkaniu tez dawalismy rade. we dwabedzie im weselej u mnie tak jest.

----------


## Martinezio

No to fakt, że pies sam się bardzo nudzi. Nasz jest tak "wyposzczony", że jak tylko kogoś widzi, to od razu micha mu się śmieje, skacze jak szalony i tylko czeka, żeby się z nim pobawić :>

----------


## makawel

moje bez postu skaczą na innych z radości

----------


## Kalisa

Cudowna jest ! Kochana psina  :smile:

----------


## makawel

ja odsnieżam takim czymś

By makawel at 2012-01-19

----------


## lpawlow

> ...tez to zauważyłem... i dlatego zdjąłem posta...
> 
> *Ipawlow* zdjął? 
> 
> ACTA już zadziałały? ... na mnie?
> wiedziałem że kiedyś mnie cenzura dopadnie...


Hej

Nic mi w temacie zdejmowania pdf-ów nie wiadomo. Powiem więcej, otóż w linku zawarłem kolejny odcinek i dorzuciłem wszystkie poprzednie.
Jesli o ACTA chodzi to wszyscy sciagający kolejne odcinki możecie spac spokojnie gdyż zanim pojawiła się ich pierwsza częśc o zgodę na publikację poprosiłem samego ojca dyrettora i... otrzymałem *JEGO* błogosławieństwo.

LINK:
http://www.uploadstation.com/file/EVyQsNv/Cedryk.zip

----------


## Jarek.P

> 



Chyba sobie coś takiego zmajstruję  :big grin: 
Hak mam, paletę mam, deski mam...

Tylko moim skromnym zdaniem, paleta powinna być obrócona o 90 stopni (spodnie deski wtedy będą za płozy robiły) i czymś dociążona. A desek płużących powinno być dwie i w klina  :smile: 

J.

----------


## netbet

> w temacie odśnieżania, ten quad którym równałeś podwórko powinien odśnieżać równie skutecznie co wyrównywał ogródek, albo inny patent samoroba
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a..-co-jeszcze


wszytko fajnie... tylko jak sniegu [email protected]#$ z poł metra to taki pasek nawet nam nie wjedzie, o ciągnięciu palety nie mówiąc...
pomysł gitesowy na mały snieg.

gdyby natomiast ta paletę przyśrubwać do zderzaka i dorobic jakis klinik :big lol:  tak jak w tym kaszlaku 
byłoby super tanio i "samorobnie"

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Ee tam gdyby był to Netbet to by jarał szlugi jeszcze  :Lol:

----------


## netbet

eeee... ja tam mam lepszą giere...

http://www.gry.pl/gra/Thor_Towers.html

nawet na liscie "top" jestem... :cool: 

jakieś zawody urządzamy?

----------


## Amelia 2

> w temacie odśnieżania, ten quad którym równałeś podwórko powinien odśnieżać równie skutecznie co wyrównywał ogródek


u nas w jednym składzie drzewnym zapitalają qadem z pługiem jeno pył leci, a powierzchnię placu mają naprawdę dużą :wink:

----------


## compi

Współczuję. Masz szambo z kręgów i na łączeniach widać piankę?

----------


## netbet

z kręgów jest tylko ten nieszczęsny kominek... dwa kręgi.. pościło pomiędzy nimi... i leje sie jak cholera!

----------


## compi

W Mapei masz chyba lampocem spoiwo hydrauliczne, poczytaj ale to chyba musi być jakas znośna temperatura do aplikacji. Ale mają też coś co można ładować na cieknące dziury i to w kontakcie z wodą wiąże szybko i skutecznie. Podobno działa i stosują to w wodociągach. Nie pamiętam nazwy.

zobacz to http://www.mapei.com/PL-PL/product-d...99&IDLinea=129

Wiem, że mieli też coś w proszku, co po wyrobieniu w półsucha masę, nakładało się na przesączenie.

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

Nie mam na to żadnego wzoru, ale 3mam kciuki za naprawę.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Tutaj masz towarzyszy niedoli, rzucają tam nazwami róznych specyfików uszczelniających

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...betonowe/page2

Edit: Poszukaj jeszcze może coś z takiego rodzaju kitów
http://aquakit.com.pl/

----------


## BasH

> tak na marginiesie.... jest po tych roztopach u nas "niefajnie"


U mnie też dziś puściło i jest bagno totalne w szczególności od strony budującego sąsiada, gdzie mam glinę i jestem niżej - wrrrr... Jak tam szambo? Trzyma?

----------


## MusiSieUdac

No to żeś się nawdychał bąków z szamba, ale dobrze ze zalepione

Ps. My nie dojezdzamy do dzialki, taki syf roztopowy. 150m przed dzialka zostawiamy auto i w gumiakach  :sad:

----------


## Tom Bor

wszędzie roztopy ze utonąć w tym syfie można ale rozszczelnionego szamba nie zazdroszczę, dobrze że już pozamiatane

----------


## compi

Pocieszenie takie, że nawet niby bezpieczni blokersi też czasem przez tydzień bez wody i kibelka byli : ).

----------


## Tom Bor

a tam za krzaczkiem doopy wystawić się nie da :no:

----------


## BasH

Hej net - żyjesz? Jak tam szambo?  :smile:

----------


## kalio

Kurcze net się w szambie utopił czy co ??

----------


## markoos

hmmm... gówniana sprawa  :wink:

----------


## compi

Przecież nie tylko on potrafi w klawisze w kompie naciskać  :smile: . Napięcie rośnie......

----------


## kalio

Czy dzwonił ktoś na 112 ??

Chyba trzeba rozpocząć oficjalne poszukiwania ......

Byle ufo go nie porwało

----------


## markoos

Dziś pewnie klei styropian  :wink:  
ja przynajmniej wykorzystałem dzisiejszy dzien do położenia paru m2 styro  :smile:  pogoda idealna

----------


## BasH

> Chyba trzeba rozpocząć oficjalne poszukiwania ......


Sam byś coś opisał na dzienniku, a nie się opierdzielasz.

----------


## kalio

> Sam byś coś opisał na dzienniku, a nie się opierdzielasz.


No ja dopiero z domku wróciłem walcze z zabudową a co więcej w dzienniku ......

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Byle ufo go nie porwało


Oświadczam, ze ufoki nie mialy z tym nic wspolnego

----------


## BasH

Kurcze wyjechał może zagramanicę po cash na nowy sezon  :smile:

----------


## compi

I miesiąc zleciał .......

----------


## Ewelina/Tomek/Jagoda

Witam,
rozpoczynamy (mam nadzieje jeszcze w tym roku) budowę domu. Znajomy polecił mi Wasz Dziennik - gratulacje, fajnie prowadzony.
Jesli można to wrzućcie jakieś zdjęcia. Co nowego na wiosnę.
Pozdrawiam,
Ewelina

----------


## kalio

A może netowi strop się zawalił ?? 

kurcze oby nie 

Mały konkurs:
Co robi teraz net ???

----------


## BasH

No co może robić? Browce spijać i nie przejmować się brakiem NETA  :big tongue:

----------


## Jarek.P

Netbeznet?  :wink: 

J.

----------


## Martinezio

Raczej Beznetbet  :wink:  Aczkolwiek to bardzo ciekawe, czemuż tak nagle zacichł i nie odzywa sie na FMie... Jak kto ma do niego namiary, to niech się spróbuje skontakcić, czy żyw li jeszcze, azali cza zbierać na wieniec (tfu tfu)...

----------


## BasH

> , czy żyw li jeszcze, azali cza zbierać na wieniec (tfu tfu)...


 ... chyba z szyszek chmielowych... Złego diabli nie biorą  :smile:  Jak karku nie skręcił do tej pory to nie skręci. Pewnie ma inne przygody i wpadnie z nienacka na FM za jakiś czas.

----------


## kalio

A ja obstawiam że protestuje przeciwko Poprakom Obibokom taka partia i że podnoszą wiek emerytalny tylko do 67 przecież taki net to do 90 będzie chaty budował

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

Net do cholery wiosna już jest, obudziłeś się już z zimowego snu to daj znak życia :smile:

----------


## netbet

..chcą zdementować plotki że:

- porwał mnie ufok
- strop mi [email protected]#$ na łeb
- net wysiadł
- protestuję przeciw temu i owemu

..pragnę poinformować że:



 A CO!

...chwilę mnie nie było, a tu taki szum... :cool: 

...znaczy robię :wink:  :
- spijam bronki
- sadzę thuje
- równam teren
- założyliśmy trawnik - 500m
- ganiam bażanty, bo france wydziobują nasiona
- postawiłem tunel foliowy
- posialiśmy pomidory, paprykę, ogórki, marychę... 

..generalnie nic się nie dzieje.... :big grin: 

pozdro
NETbet'sadzonka

----------


## compi

Wszyscy pisali, że coś się stało. I stało się, ON NIE ROBI! Pozdrowienia net!

----------


## Martinezio

Net:  :wink:  tak głośno o tych pomidorach nie pisz, bo się zjadą warzywniacy  :big grin:

----------


## Inż.

A więc jak NEt posiał pomidora to znaczy że wiosna przyszła...
A jeśli chodzi o pozostały zakres prac to widać, że kolonizujesz zdobyty kawałek globu...

Pozdrowienia

----------


## Tom Bor



----------


## MusiSieUdac

Wesołych dla całej rodzinki  :smile:

----------


## mariwa

Wesołych i Pogodnych Świąt Wielkanocnych, smacznego jajka i mokrego dyngusa życzą Marcin z Iwoną

----------


## kalio

Spokojnych i pogodnych 

Bo jak zimno to zając nie robi

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Napisz jeszcze ze ogladasz "Maje w ogrodzie".   :cool: 
Normalnie szał

----------


## netbet

... no ... dziś oglądnąłem...

nawet fajna ta Maja :wink: 

'tydzień na działce"... to jest temat  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

to teraz ja dwa slowa  :smile: 

przeczytalem Wasz dziennik chyba ze 3 razy (niezmiennie bawi mnie do lez rozmowa NetBeta z babcia :smile: ) i pomimo ze dziennik MSU jest doskonaly i podziwiam ich oboje za wszytsko to jednak Wasz dziennik popycha do przodu, daje sile i wiare ze sie uda wlasnymi silami  :smile: 

znalazlem u Was taki wlasnie kawalek:




> PO TRZECIE:
> Ja tu nie piszę po to, żeby komuś coś udowodnić. Wszyscy wiedzą, że to można zrobić samemu. Piszę dlatego, że:
> 
> - Ci, którzy chcieli by budować tak jak my niestety muszą liczyć się z pewnym poświęceniem. I nie mam zamiaru nikogo pouczać. Opisuję swoją przygodę. [b]Jeśli się nasz dziennik komuś kiedykolwiek przyda to tylko będzie mnie to cieszyć.


mnie sie cholernie przydaje  :smile:    tak jak i dzienniki MSU czy KWITKO i innych, tylko jakos tak bardziej osobiscie chyba...

taka mielem wewnetrzna potrzebe aby to napisac, wiecej juz nie bede sie wywnetrznial  :big grin: 

PS. NetBet czasem to bym cie nawet mogl usciskac, ale generalnie deklaruje ze jesli kiedykolwiek bedzie okazja to podaruje ci jakas zacna butelczyne  :smile:

----------


## aisa222

Ja też, wraz z mężem, jesteśmy Twoimi fanami  :big grin:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

NetBet i Tobie zabrakło spinek do namiotu i Ty żeś se nic nie wyczarował??? No wez, bo nie poznaję...  :cool:

----------


## Inż.

Czołem Net...
Normalnie psina rośnie jak na drożdzach :smile: 
A poziomka (zajac) spoko... też się przytada... pilnuj pilnuj niech kruszeje...

Widzisz Net, ty normalnie jest znany w polsce... może Cie teraz do Tańca z gwiazdami zaproszą...

Wierny Fan....

----------


## BasH

> Widzisz Net, ty normalnie jest znany w polsce... może Cie teraz do Tańca z gwiazdami zaproszą...


Niedługo Neta czeka taniec z płytami (na piętrze) - widzę, że kolega powoli cywilizuje swój kawałek gruntu. pozdro

----------


## chagall

Pozdro dla NINY od CHAGALLA  :smile: 
Laska rośnie jak na drożdżach i pewnie niedługo będzie się mieściła tylko na tylnej kanapie w samochodzie  :wink: 
Chagall (golden retriever) już od dawna nie jeździ na przednim fotelu pasażera - waży 45kg!

PS. Siedząc na tarasie i patrząc na nasze pole (prawie 1,5ha pozaklasowej ziemi) zadałam mężowi pytanie - czy z działalności rolnej na naszej działce można by było się utrzymać? Roześmiał się i odparł, że nie, ale ja stwierdziłam, że jest jeden profil, na którym nawet można by zarobić - mar...chewka oczywiście  :wink:  
Życzę udanego sezonu wegetacyjnego i pozdro!

----------


## kitaroo

Po baaaaardzo długiej nieobecności chciałbym serdecznie wszystkich powitac  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> PS. NetBet czasem to bym cie nawet mogl usciskac, ale generalnie deklaruje ze jesli kiedykolwiek bedzie okazja to podaruje ci jakas zacna butelczyne


ten dziennik pisałem i .. ciagle cos tam piszę właśnie dla was... żebyście wiedzieli że nawet jedna zmotywowana pijanica może postawić dom :big lol:  
..a flaszkę możesz wysłać kurierem :big lol:

----------


## netbet

> Po baaaaardzo długiej nieobecności chciałbym serdecznie wszystkich powitac


matko świnta!! kto to wrócił!! gdzieś sie podziewał? rok? dwa lata??

----------


## netbet

> Widzisz Net, ty normalnie jest znany w polsce... może Cie teraz do Tańca z gwiazdami zaproszą...
> 
> Wierny Fan....


NETbety to nieloty i niedansory.... i mają niemedialne gemby :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> (prawie 1,5ha pozaklasowej ziemi) .... że jest jeden profil, na którym nawet można by zarobić - mar...chewka oczywiście  
> Życzę udanego sezonu wegetacyjnego i pozdro!


... tylko w waszym przypadku jak wytłumaczyć władzą że te 1,5 ha to _" na własny uzytek "
_ nie ma szans zjeść tyle mar..chewki przez sezon... :cool:  nawet z kumplami....


pozdro
NETbet'sadownik

----------


## Martinezio

> NETbety mają niemedialne gemby


 Oj tam, nie przesadzaj  :wink:  Każdy ma medialnom gembe, ino zależy do czego  :wink:  Będą kręcić film o ufoludkach, to każdego zatrudnią  :big grin:  A w tym tańcu z gniazdami, to kto, jak nie ufioki, występują?
O, toż nawet mnie kiedyś nakręcili i to na potrzeby JM Muratora  :smile:  Dobrze, że mieli cyfrowe kamery, a nie na taśmy, bo by im wkręciło wszystkie :big lol:

----------


## Tom Bor

a fotoshop tp od czego jezd

----------


## Martinezio

No do filmów, to ciężko fotoszopę wykorzystać, ale after efekts jak najbardziej  :smile:  Tyle, że mnie nie retuszowali :>

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> ten dziennik pisałem i .. ciagle cos tam piszę właśnie dla was... żebyście wiedzieli że nawet jedna zmotywowana pijanica może postawić dom 
> ..a flaszkę możesz wysłać kurierem



daj adres na priva  :smile:

----------


## aisa222

> ....dobijanie kostki jest... jest dobijające, łapy rwą po całym dniu jak cholera... a zostało mi jeszcze trochę.... druga strona i jakiś kawałek drogi....


ano dokładnie.... u nas jakieś 200m2 wjazdu... wszystko ręcznie.... we dwójkę.... łącznie z kopaniem,sypaniem gruzu itp.... ubijaniem (nie no... tu pożyczyliśmy ubijarkę.).... gumowe młotki w łapę i do roboty.... oj boli łapka, boli  :smile: 




> ....celem uspokojenia wszystkich że _"siem zapadnie"_ - nie zapadnie się... była zagęszczara i mocna stabilizacja gruntu.
> a nawet jak troche wpadnie... to znowu będę miał co robić... i tak do usranej śmierci...


...muszę trochę zmartwić... jednak się zapadnie.... ale tak jak piszesz.... i tak do usranej śmierci.... hihih.... ale w sumie trochę lżejsza robota.... my tylko piachem podsypywaliśmy

----------


## Martinezio

Ja u siebie robiłem na piachu z cementem  :smile:  Jak na razie nic się nie zapada  :cool: 
Robiłem sam, prawie bez zagęszczarki (prawie, bo część jednak ubijałem płytówką pożyczoną od mojego byłego budowlańca - obecnie przyjaciela  :smile:  ).
W sumie położyłem jakieś 50m2 kostki - łącznie z wykorytowaniem, zagruzowaniem, zasypaniem piachem, oraz piachem z domieszką cementu. Pierwszy młotek gumowy nie przeżył połowy prac  :wink:  Rozpadł się bidok na 2 części  :smile:  Poza tym był za mały i musiałem popełnić inwestycję w młotek 1,5kg... A łapka boli, oj boli, po całym dniu ubijania kostki na tarasiku... No i nie można tego zostawić na później, bo cement zwiąże i późniejsze dobijanie tylko zepsuje, niż poprawi.

Net: schody Ci wyszły całkiem całkiem  :smile:

----------


## Inż.

Cześć,
Schody wyszły jak trza, zwłaszcza kolor :smile: 
A nie za lekki ten młotek masz.....

Ja zamiaruję sie  na 60m2 tarasu z kostki i przyznam szczerze, że nie potrzebnie robiłem płytę przed wejsciem... kostka była by ładniejsza... a tak gres będę musiał połozyć...

A jakieś plany na ten rok... zanim siły całkiem opadnę...

----------


## kalio

Net a kostkę sam oczywiście robiłeś ???

----------


## kitaroo

> matko świnta!! kto to wrócił!! gdzieś sie podziewał? rok? dwa lata??


Dwa latka zleciały, ale fajnie że już mieszkacie. Ja ciągle jeszcze mam dziuuuuuurę :sad:

----------


## netbet

> Net a kostkę sam oczywiście robiłeś ???


oczywiście że sam.
nawet tarczę do ciecia napyliłem diamantem sam, żeby jakoś szło cięcie.. :cool:

----------


## Jarek.P

> nawet tarczę do ciecia napyliłem diamantem sam, żeby jakoś szło cięcie..


To ja nie chcę wiedzieć, z czego diament zrobiłeś...  :wink: 

J.

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Ja pierdziu, normalnie, przejeżdzając przypadkiem  :wink:  koło Waszej chałupy- w życiu bym jej nie poznała... Ale dopieszczasz Chałupinkę i zagrodę, fiu fiu. A folii zazdroszczę...już widzę przed oczami te pomidorki, papryczki, sałatkę- mniam.

----------


## amalfi

Długo nie zaglądałam do Waści dziennika, a tu proszę. Dom prawie skończony, rodzina powiększona..... Szok. 

Na budowie sie nie znam, ale w kwestii sierściucha podzielę się doświadczeniem. Jak sie raz psa do łóżka wpuści, to już sie tego nie oduczy. (to podobnie jak z chłopem  :wink: ). 
Co do karmy, to spróbujcie jeszcze Royal Canin. Ale ja robię tak, że gotuję sierści jakiś ochłap i mieszam z suchą karmą, bo też samej suchej nie chce jeść.

----------


## BasH

Noooo żyjesz. Fajnie.





> celem uspokojenia wszystkich że _"siem zapadnie"_ - nie zapadnie się... była zagęszczara i mocna stabilizacja gruntu.
> a nawet jak troche wpadnie... to znowu będę miał co robić... i tak do usranej śmierci...


Korzystając z chwili, że nie ma przez tydzień mojej forumowej żony (MSU) i nie ma komu marudzić to zapytam, czy się nie zapadnie ta najwyższa część  :smile:  Ustabilizowane chociaż jakimś gruzem, konkretami czy sama podsypka?  :smile:  Z dwa lata wstecz kładłem z teściem u niego z 60 metrów kostki bez ubijarki mechanicznej - ręczna "baba" - do dziś czuję  :smile:  Fajnie wykańczasz - chciałem też zamówić kostkę "do stania", ale moja życiowa małża popukała się w głowę mówiąc "mało masz jeszcze do zrobienia?" I tym optymistycznym akcentem kończę i pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> Co do karmy, to spróbujcie jeszcze Royal Canin. Ale ja robię tak, że gotuję sierści jakiś ochłap i mieszam z suchą karmą, bo też samej suchej nie chce jeść.


tego royala próbowaliśmy - bez sukcesów.
nasz ogon traktuje te wszystkie chrupki jak przekąskę.... żreć tego na wciąż nie chce.
ostatnio nawet się obraziła na kurczaka... :stir the pot: 

co innego żaby na polu - no te są wprost wyborne!! ile razy widziałem wystające łapy z pyska juz nie pamietam, a jaka jest gonitwa żeby jej żabsko zabrać! :big lol: 
jednego czego sie ogon chyba nauczył - ropuch sie nie zjada i nie tyka! bo sie morda pieni  :big grin:

----------


## amalfi

A spróbuj jeszcze polać karmę odrobiną oleju i wymieszać. U mnie poskutkowało. 

Dobrze, że krokodyli u nas nie ma (chociaż podobno wędkarz wyłowił ostatnio jednego z Odry), bo jak teraz żaby przynosi, to za kilka miesięcy z krokodylem by przyszła.  :wink:

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Net, psa myśliwskiego w końcu masz  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Net, psa myśliwskiego w końcu masz


...no...

ŻABOŻER MYŚLIWSKI RĄBIEŃSKI CZARNY! - ... nowa rasa.. :big grin: 

p.s.

na bażanty tez już czyha... juz mało jej brakuje żeby jakiego dopaść... jeszcze ze dwa miesiące i .... będzie rosół za free.. :yes: 
bo że jakiegoś dopadnie - to pewne!

----------


## amalfi

Wypuść go od czasu do czasu na wieś, to może kury zacznie nosić. 
A tak poważnie, to goń go z tymi bażantami, bo jak raz spróbuje, to możesz mieć potem problem właśnie z kurami i innym wiejskim ptactwem, a tym samym z sąsiadami. O ile takie okazy ptasie występują w okolicy.

----------


## netbet

> Ja pierdziu, normalnie, przejeżdzając przypadkiem  koło Waszej chałupy- w życiu bym jej nie poznała... Ale dopieszczasz Chałupinkę i zagrodę, fiu fiu. A folii zazdroszczę...już widzę przed oczami te pomidorki, papryczki, sałatkę- mniam.


folia folią ale żebyś Ty widziała co rośnie w zagonach za nią.... tam jest dopiero meksyk... :big grin: 
Matka Dyrettorka poszalała i będziemy karmić ...... chyba całą wieś!

----------


## netbet

> A tak poważnie, to goń go z tymi bażantami, bo jak raz spróbuje, to możesz mieć potem problem właśnie z kurami i innym wiejskim ptactwem, a tym samym z sąsiadami. O ile takie okazy ptasie występują w okolicy.


na naszej wsi kur niet!
jedyny drób który się wałęsa to bażanty...
karmiłem je całą zimę, to tera co? nie można ich zjeść?

.... niech ogon poluje... niech ma coś od życia... :big grin: 

sie ptasiora  :stir the pot:

----------


## amalfi

> na naszej wsi kur niet!
> jedyny drób który się wałęsa to bażanty...
> karmiłem je całą zimę, to tera co? nie można ich zjeść?
> 
> .... niech ogon poluje... niech ma coś od życia...
> 
> sie ptasiora


Powiem jedno. Podstępna gadzina z Ciebie.  :wink:

----------


## Tom Bor

ale jak z jakiegoś koła łowieckiego wypatrzą "nielegalne" polowania Żabojada to mandacik może być i strasza że odstrzela- przerabiałam to sama miałam setera irlandzkiego tyż mysliwy

----------


## netbet

> ale jak z jakiegoś koła łowieckiego wypatrzą "nielegalne" polowania Żabojada to mandacik może być i strasza że odstrzela- przerabiałam to sama miałam setera irlandzkiego tyż mysliwy


eee... idzie to zawsze wytłumaczyć:

Bażant wtargnął nielegalnie na naszą posesję, był z kuplami... był agresywny, stroszył się, krzyczał pod oknami.... a suka sie tylko broniła i pilnowała posesji... :big grin: 
... i w nierównej walce trzech na jedną przegrali najeźdźcy...bo byli chyba pijani...


no ktos nie uwierzy ? :big grin:

----------


## amalfi

> przecież ty płotu nie masz, jak udowodnisz że ktoś wtargną nielegalnie ??


Tak samo jak to, że bażanty były pijane.  :big grin:

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Ja na ten przykład uwierzyłam. Pouczenie będzie tylko  :big grin:  Wystawić na ogon czy na Pana?

----------


## Inż.

Spokojnie, nikt go nie wypatrzy... najważniejsze żeby w nocy puszczać psa :smile: 
Ślady zajście trzeba pochować i zniszczyć... a w garku zawsze można powiedzieć że kurak pływa...

Szkol ogon, jak nie po bażanta to po gazety do kiosku skoczy :smile:  albo co lepsze pifko z lodówki przyniesie...

----------


## Martinezio

Witamy w klubie myśliwych  :smile:  Mój bezogon też myśliwy, ale na kury :> Sąsiadowi już 2 podsobiesił, z czego jedną przytachał pod dom już bez głowy :> Raz byłem u sąsiada (nie wiedziałem wtedy, że mój bezogon taki myśliwiec), to mi nawet się skarżył, że jakiś lis po okolicy krąży, bo mu kury giną  :big grin: 
Na szczęście dla sąsiadowych rosołków zrobiliśmy w końcu szczelny płot i bezogon nie ma jak wyjść (chyba, że ktoś furtki nie domknie, to wtedy lata na pochulanki) i chyba się oduczył polowań na rosoły  :smile:  Za to na inne psy się zrobił cięty i jak jakiegoś widzi w odległości 1 km i nie są to psy sąsiadki, to szału dostaje.

----------


## Tom Bor

no ale fantazję przedstawiłeś :big lol:

----------


## Amelia 2

Fajnie że macie już gdzie buciory wycierać i zostawiać ale... ten najwyższy schodek jakoś wydaje się wyższy od pozostałych :eek:  i co ja widzę - styropian nie do końca zaklejony, tuba z kolumny nie ściągnięta....... sie czepiam, wiem, tak już mam :wink:  nietrudno się domyśleć, że żaden chłop długo ze mną nie wytrzymuje :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Fajnie że macie już gdzie buciory wycierać i zostawiać ale... ten najwyższy schodek jakoś wydaje się wyższy od pozostałych i co ja widzę - styropian nie do końca zaklejony, tuba z kolumny nie ściągnięta....... sie czepiam, wiem, tak już mam nietrudno się domyśleć, że żaden chłop długo ze mną nie wytrzymuje


oj tam.. oj tam... czepiasz się.

schodek faktycznie jeden jest wyższy... nam to nie przeszkadza - tak wyliczył ten co układał i mówil że będzie dobrze! :big grin: 
styro sie zaciągnie w weekend :big grin: 
tuba jest dawno zdjęta! :yes:  :big grin:

----------


## aisa222

> schodek faktycznie jeden jest wyższy... nam to nie przeszkadza - tak wyliczył ten co układał i mówil że będzie dobrze!


kwestia przyzwyczajenia.... obok otwórz gabinet protetyczny  :big tongue:  :big tongue:  :big tongue:  dla gości, nie dla Was  :big lol:   :big lol:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Schody sa gitowe, calkiem niezle Ci poszlo, a co najwazniejsze ze sie jeszcze chcialo. Pozdro  :smile: 

PS.
Jak kto nie tyral sam na budowie trzy lata prawie dzien w dzien, ten nie zrozumi, ze nikomu normalnemu nie chcialo by sie nawet kiwnac palcem po tym okresie.

----------


## Amtla

*Netbet...*

Uwielbiam czytać Twój dziennik.

Jesteś odlotowym budowlańcem, I MOŻESZ TEN WPIS POKAZAĆ ŻONIE - niech będzie z Ciebie  dumna  :wave:  ...i wskazuje nowe zadania - przecież dla Ciebie to żaden problem  :big grin: 

A schody superaśne - też chcę takie  :yes:

----------


## netbet

> ... ze nikomu normalnemu nie chcialo by sie nawet kiwnac palcem po tym okresie.


... mnie to do normalności "trochę" brakuje.... ... ale tylko trochę. :big grin: 
... głupio się czasem czuję jak mnie nic nie boli, szczyka...

----------


## netbet

> *Netbet...*
> 
> Uwielbiam czytać Twój dziennik.


....eeee... cukrujesz mi tu... :big grin: 




> Jesteś odlotowym budowlańcem,


nie. 
NETbety to nieloty i nieodloty i nie budowlańce. :yes:  :big grin:

----------


## rewo66

Od obroży lepszy jest Advantix w płynie kupuje się to w tubkach w zależności od wagi psa. Wystarcza na 4 - 5 tyg. na kleszcze oraz 5 - 6 tyg. na inne wredne owady. My mamy 2 psy i stosujemy ten preparat od 4 lat. I nasze psy są zadowolone - zero kleszczy. Nawet jak się jakiś przyczepi to się zaraz odczepia bo mu krew nie smakuje. Wciera się to w kark i przy ogonie psa bezpośrednio w skórę pomiędzy sierść najlepiej w gumowych rękawiczkach. 
Obroża nie jest delikatnie mówiąc obojętna i dla psa i dla domowników szczególnie dla dzieci. A ten preparat przez skórę wchłania sie do krwi co powoduje że nie smakuje ona kleszczom. Po jednym dniu można pieska głaskać przytulać i nie jest się narażonym na styczność z chemikaliami. Polecam.

----------


## olgusieniunieczka

Net, ale przyznaj się. Ketonal nadal zamiast mydła pod prysznicem stoi  :smile:

----------


## netbet

no BA!! oczywiście!

to nieodłączny mój atrybut... w jednej łapie ketonal, w drugiej browar... :Lol:

----------


## Amelia 2

> Jak kto nie tyral sam na budowie trzy lata prawie dzien w dzien, ten nie zrozumi, ze nikomu normalnemu nie chcialo by sie nawet kiwnac palcem po tym okresie.


To przejściowe. Mnie tak gdzieś po roku przerwy nachodzi czasem żeby jednak te listwy przypodłogowe co to tylko stoją przytknięte i przewracają się przy każdym myciu podłogi przywiercić, chociaż kawałek :wink:  żeby jakiś zwis sufitowy w miejsce gołej żarówy założyć :wink:   tylko do listew progowych przybrać sie nie mogę bo przy nich wiecej kombinowanego docinania ale na deszczowe dni trzeba też coś mieć.....

----------


## majk13

Witaj,

Stoją przed wyzwaniem tak jak ty wcześniej czyli deskowanie dachu, tez chce zrobic to sam.
Mam pytanie dotyczące obróbki komina możesz opisać dokładnie jak to zrobiłeś ?

----------


## netbet

> Witaj,
> 
> Stoją przed wyzwaniem tak jak ty wcześniej czyli deskowanie dachu, tez chce zrobic to sam.
> Mam pytanie dotyczące obróbki komina możesz opisać dokładnie jak to zrobiłeś ?


no to jest tak:
- stawiasz komin
- dechami dojeżdżasz do komina i zostawiasz luz .. jakieś 1-2cm dookoła komina
- kładziesz papę na dach i wywijasz na komin ... a jakieś 15cm
- ja nie dasz rady z całego pasa - docinaj samą obróbkę, a papą dachową dojedź do komina
- ... z tym wywijaniem są jaja... musisz tak kombinować żeby utrudnić wodzie przedostanie się pod dach. 
najbardziej gównianymi miejscami są narozniki kominów ... na początku jak zaczniesz wywijac będziesz miał widoczne "dziury"
jest na to patent:
- najpierw wywijamy boczne odróbki, kleimy do komina i to co wystaje na górze - bo ma wystawać poza komin i sterczeć - odcinasz na gładko z krawędzią komina
- pózniej kładziesz górną obróbkę - pamietaj żeby byla POD pasem papy dochodzącej do komina - i kliemy do komina. ten pas powimien wystawać jakieś 6 cm poza obrys komina
- z dołem dasz radę.
 - po całej tej lepiance kleisz styro na komin.... masz papę wywynietą na komin, nic nie będzie przeciekać bo na papie jest styro i to o min wali woda... wszystkie wystające kawałki papy poza obrys komina nie ucinaj tylko chowaj w spoinach miedzy płytami

nie wiem czy jest to jasne, ale jak zalapiesz o co kaman i gdzie przy tradycyjnej obróbce może się lać to dasz radę.

ja mam tak zrobione i nic sie nie leje....

----------


## miloszk

netbet, zobacz jak się przejechałem na ekipie... a pamietam jak pisales na samym poczatku w tym temacie  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Schody wyszły superowo ala NETbet. Widać tez poczatki gruntowania ścian pod tynk. Co ze słupem tylko farba czy tynk?

----------


## Inż.

Zazdrszę folijki... swoje to swoje, nic lepiej nie smakuje...

Ocieplanie, rzeczywiście pracochłone, zwłaszcza samemu, metry jakoś idą, ale jak dojdzie sie do otworów... to końca nie widać... sam jeszcze szczytu nie skończyłem...

A będziesz dwa razy klej kładł?

Nie wiem czy wiesz, żeby nie robiła sie faza między kolejnymi (dzień po dniu) partiami kleju, to to połączenie należy nawilżyć pędzlem i zatrzeć na głatko...

----------


## markoos

Netbet to co się utleniło na styropianie to oczyść zwykłą zmiotką. bo się zajedziesz z tą tarką  :wink: 
ja pierwsze metry styropianu czyściłem papierem ściernym i wtedy mi sąsiad (ma firme co ociepla) powiedział żebym zwykłą miotłą oczyścił z żółtego nalotu... i rzeczywiście jest ok. 
Jakim klejem zaciągasz siatkę?

----------


## Jarek.P

> Zazdrszę folijki... swoje to swoje, nic lepiej nie smakuje...



Nie chcę nic sugerować, ale jeśli chodzi o owoce i warzywa, to najsmaczniejsze zawsze były kradzione  :wink: 

J.

----------


## Inż.

Znaczy się, że trzeba do Neta na szaber wpaść... tak niby bez uprzedzenia :smile: 

Net tylko zostaw pod pomidorami ze dwie taterki...

----------


## jan_z_wolna

Mi też zostały dwie ściany... i sobie żółkną. Wkurza mnie to strasznie, ale nie mam mocy mentalnej żeby się tym zająć. Wolę sobie wnętrza gipsować  :Smile:

----------


## netbet

> Netbet to co się utleniło na styropianie to oczyść zwykłą zmiotką. bo się zajedziesz z tą tarką 
> ja pierwsze metry styropianu czyściłem papierem ściernym i wtedy mi sąsiad (ma firme co ociepla) powiedział żebym zwykłą miotłą oczyścił z żółtego nalotu... i rzeczywiście jest ok. 
> Jakim klejem zaciągasz siatkę?


na poczatku też leciałem taką grubą siatką, ale można się zajechać
pózniej leciałem tą tarką... idzie dobrze
samo zamiatanie ... eeee... słabo mi sie widzi... i tak zostaje warstwa utleniona. nie chcę ryzykowac że po paru latach wszytko mi spadnie 

klej ... przerobiłem juz chyba wiekszość.... i większośc mi sie nie podoba.
jest jeden który przypadł mi do gustu...NEOcos tam - dostepny w OBI po 14 zyli za wór.
robi się min dobrze...przynajmniej kolor ma zawsze ten sam jak wyschnie :yes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

costam robilem na kleju intergrąd, byl niezly, teraz kupuje klej do betonu komorkowego intergrąd i tez mi sie podoba (glownie dlatego ze jest najtanszy w leroymerlin, a skolei do leroymerlin mam najblizej :smile: ) 

jesli nie testowales intergrąda to warto sprawdzic. a obmiatanie styropianu sie sprawdzi pod warunkiem ze bedziesz mial sztywna, ostra szczotke. taka zwyczajna zmiotka jak w szafce pod zlewem w 99,99% poslkich domow to slabo raczej  :smile: 

miales adres na priva podac zebym mogl ci wyslac flaszke  :smile:  i co ?

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

Ja jeszcze nie buduję, ale nie mogłem sobie odmówić witamin ze ''swojego'', mam też poziomki, cebulkę na grilla, koperek i borówki jakies tam amerykańskie czy kanadyjskie :smile:  a także 100 tujek jednorocznych z all.....o po 89gr nie przyjęły się tylko 3.

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

Żeby nie być gołosłownym
od lewej: jakieś śmierdzące kwiaty, thuje i winobluszcz pięciopalczasty.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Żeby nie być gołosłownym
> od lewej: jakieś śmierdzące kwiaty, thuje i winobluszcz pięciopalczasty.


a to nie sa czasami turki - te smierdzace kwiaty znaczy sie ?

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

> a to nie sa czasami turki - te smierdzace kwiaty znaczy sie ?


 U nas nazywają się aksamitki :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

u nas moze tez  :smile:  ja tam sie nie znam, ale takie jakies podobne du turkow  :smile:

----------


## aisa222

> U nas nazywają się aksamitki


a u nas śmierdziuszki  :tongue:

----------


## Inż.

Cześć Net,
Mam pytanie: jak zachowują sie Twoje płyty...
Czy coś ci pękło, rysy jakieś, odpadło??  :smile: 
Podziel się jak to sie sprawuje....

A jakie plany, co dalej... bo już nie pamiętam, masz cały parter na gotowo? co z poddaszem...

----------


## netbet

> Cześć Net,
> Mam pytanie: jak zachowują sie Twoje płyty...
> Czy coś ci pękło, rysy jakieś, odpadło?? 
> Podziel się jak to sie sprawuje....
> 
> A jakie plany, co dalej... bo już nie pamiętam, masz cały parter na gotowo? co z poddaszem...


czyli pytasz : czy dobrze zrobiłem stawiając na KG zamiast tradycyjnego tynku?
dobrze!
na ścianach nie ma żadnych rys i pęknięć. nic nie odpadło. farba nie zlazła.
nie widzę żadnych minusów płyt względem tynku.

rysy na sufitach... są, ale w miejscach mało widocznych.
na duzych powierzchniach rys brak.
trzasnęło to podwieszenie gdzieś na łączeniu płyt w rogu salonu... ale dlatego że nie ma tam siatki/fizeliny ... niedopatrzenie :big grin: 
olewam to.
gdybym drugi raz stanął przed dylematem : płyty czy tynk ... postawiłbym na płyty.
szybko, tanio, samodzielnie, na gotowo niemal zaraz.

----------


## Inż.

Nie śmię podkopytać Twojekgo wyboru...
Chciałem zapytać tylko czy coś powstało z winy wykonania...
Widzę, że wszystko gra więc to najważniejsze....

----------


## netbet

> Chciałem zapytać tylko czy coś powstało z winy wykonania...
> Widzę, że wszystko gra więc to najważniejsze....


..z winy wykonawcy ...
jedną jego winą jest to że jest leniwy i spoczął na laurach i nie chce mu się .....  :big grin: 

dla mnie najważniejsze jest to że DACH NIE PRZECIEKA. a wszyscy dokoła gadali że będzie się lało.... , bo sama papa, bo papiaki, bo nie klejona, bo nie ma odpowiedniej obróbki kominów, etc... 
wszystko bzdury!

z innych doświadczeń:

- pustak ceramiczny P+W - słaby pomysł na szybkie zamieszkanie ( cholerne szczeliny między zamkami )
- kotłownia w domu - słaby pomysł ( syf, syf, syf )
- brak osobnego wyjścia z kotłowni - słaby pomysł ( gdyby było punktu powyżej by nie było )
- okno balkonowe w salonie na parterze o szerokości 180 cm - słaby pomysł ( powinno mieć 360 cm )
- brak garażu - słaby pomysł
- brak wyjścia z kuchni na dwór - słaby pomysł
- likwidacja podcienia w salonie względem oryginalnego projektu - słaby pomysł
- ogrodzenie na słupach drewnianych - słaby pomysł
- karmienie zimą bażantów - zły pomysł
- próby dokarmiania dziczyzny innej zimą - zły pomysł ( mam na działce jelenia co jakiś czas )

ale:
- podłogówka po całości - dobry pomysł
- kocioł dolnego spalania - dobry pomysł
- brak cyrkulacji - dobry pomysł
- schody docelowe przed domem - dobry pomysł
- okna kolor x2 - dobry pomysl
- pies - dobry pomysł ( dobry pomysł gdyby nie kolor czarny :big grin:  )
- płyty GK - dobry pomysł
- i inne... było tego trochę, ale pamięć zawodzi.... :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> ..z winy wykonawcy ...
> jedną jego winą jest to że jest leniwy i spoczął na laurach i nie chce mu się ..... 
> 
> dla mnie najważniejsze jest to że DACH NIE PRZECIEKA. a wszyscy dokoła gadali że będzie się lało.... , bo sama papa, bo papiaki, bo nie klejona, bo nie ma odpowiedniej obróbki kominów, etc... 
> wszystko bzdury!
> 
> z innych doświadczeń:
> 
> - pustak ceramiczny P+W - słaby pomysł na szybkie zamieszkanie ( cholerne szczeliny między zamkami )
> ...


Podoba mi sie ostatni wpis, oby wiecej takich za i przeciw po zamieszkaniu, pewnie pomocny dla poczatkujacych.
Tez mamy podlogowe po calosci i mam nadzieje, ze podziele Twoje zdanie, ze to byl dobry pomysl :smile: 

Ps. Co do Intergrąd mialam przez chwilę gładz bo akurat Selim mi sie skonczyl, a tylko Inter..mieli na skladzie i nie polecam, jakby porównac ze soba, to: jak niebo a ziemia

----------


## Inż.

Jakie PPCi - jak się domyślam pompa ciepła...
Coraz bliżej do drzwi zewnętrznych w kotłowni...

Tymi odczuciami z mieszkania na własnym to tylko mnie drażnisz...
ja też już chciałbym...

A ten jeleń to jakiś okazały, ma poroże?

Zasdroszczę tego lenistwa...

----------


## kalio

Dlaczego fachowiec pozrywał Ci kartony z łazienki ???

----------


## netbet

> Dlaczego fachowiec pozrywał Ci kartony z łazienki ???


...ano dlatego że był to fachowiec przez duże F ( za co mu chwała ) i :
- płyty były "letko" krzywo przyklejone
- i tak musiałby wyrównywać przez co zmniejszyłaby się łazienka - notabene i tak bardzo mała
- ... i tak ogólnie żeby mnie wk..wić :big grin: 

ale dobrze zrobił.

gdybym sam rypał kafle....nie zerwałbym, ale efekt byłby inny :big lol: 

rada dla innych po tym co widziałem w łazience:
- lepiej walnąć na ściany zaprawę wyrównującą niż płyty...grubość ok 8-10mm a nie jak płyta z klejem 20mm

----------


## Martinezio

Wylądował (albo dopiero wyląduje) w sałatce greckiej zapewne  :big lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ale... z honorami mam nadzieję? Było nie było typował trafnie.

J.

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

A u nas tyle, że dostałem PnB i 03.09 startuję z płytą fundamentową a na pozostałe roboty ponad fundamenty robię casting i czekam, czekam, czekam. 
Pozdrawiam samorobie :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

A tak sie wlasnie zastanawialam ostatnio, co tam NetBet nierób porabia, a Ty płot postawiłeś fiu fiu i brama jest, chyba znów jakieś energy drink popijasz i dobrze bo lepiej brzmi ojciec samorobów niż ojciec nierobów  :Lol:  Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

Żegnaj Kolego.

----------


## aDw

Netbet dzięki za wszystko !!! To mój pierwszy post tutaj , ale czytam od początku ragularnie. I wiesz co , dzięki Tobie dostałem natchnienie , wiare w siebie... teoria , poradniki dvd i takie tam. Przygotowywałem sie 2 lata... 4 tyg temu złapałem po raz pierwszy w życiu za kielnie a dziś skończyłem murować swój dom. Jest równo , jest prosto..Estetyka pozostawia troche do życzenia , ale to najmniejszy problem  :smile:  Zrobiłem to SAM , dzięki temu dziennikowi. Jeszcze raz dzięki. Uśmiałem się czasami do łez. Życzę powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

No stary, skoro tak to napisze, ze dzieki wielkie za ten dziennik i postawę.Swoim niestandardowym mysleniem wyprzedziłes wielu o lata świetlne, Twoi pomocnicy przejda do historii forum, a legenda o Netbecie co to stal na kalenicy i sie nie zesral ze strachu, a malo tego jeszcze sam opapował obydwie polacie bedzie krazyc na fm jeszcze dlugo :Lol:  Zycze powodzenia i wiele sil do skonczenia tego co pozostalo. Trzymaj sie i odwiedzaj czasem ufoków :smile: 

PS.Po co Bog stworzyl Netbeta - niee, nie po to ze mial spore ilosci piwa, z krotkim terminem przydatnosci i nie mial, kto tego wypic, ale po to by pokazac wszystkim innym, ze jak sie bardzo chce to mozna wszystko, trzeba miec tylko _leb na karku_ i chęci

Trzymajcie się rodzino i życzę Wam jak najlepiej  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Netbet dzięki  :tongue: 
za to że mimo zmeczenia chciało ci się pisać DB,  to nic ze czasami na dopingu, ale to nie sport i doping jest całkiem legal  :big tongue: 
Jeszcze raz wielkie dzięki.  :bye: 

Edit: Ja też nie wyobrazam sobie prac na budowie bez browara  :roll eyes:

----------


## netbet

> PS.Po co Bog stworzyl Netbeta - niee, nie po to ze mial spore ilosci piwa,


...jasne...

Bóg stworzył Netbeta na próbę.... w międzyczasie jak kombinował nad "FACHOWCAMI"... z że ten mu zwiał... na ziemi są i jedni i drudzy... z czego ci drudzy dybia i polują do dzis na tego pierwszego.
zaraz potem Bóg z tej samej materii... ale juz nie dolewając piwska ... stworzył MSU... Basha... Kwitko... Kalio... i też mu wszyscy spierdzielili...  :Lol: 

taki los prototypów :wink:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> ...jasne...
> 
> Bóg stworzył Netbeta na próbę.... w międzyczasie jak kombinował nad "FACHOWCAMI"... z że ten mu zwiał... na ziemi są i jedni i drudzy... z czego ci drudzy dybia i polują do dzis na tego pierwszego.
> zaraz potem Bóg z tej samej materii... ale juz nie dolewając piwska ... stworzył MSU... Basha... Kwitko... Kalio... i też mu wszyscy spierdzielili... 
> 
> taki los prototypów


Moze w tym cos jest, bo jakos tak dziwnie mam rozbiegane oczy jak dezerter  :Lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ja sie nie zgadzam !

w dalszym ciagu nie doczekalem sie adresu aby wyslac flaszke wiec sie nie zgadzam  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Zróbmy akcję protestacyjną np. blokada bramy wjazdowej i furtki  :yes:

----------


## Martinezio

*Tomaszu*, toż do *Net*-a flaszkę się zawozi, a nie wysyła  :big tongue:  
Zaanonsuj swą wizytę, a adres otrzymasz  :smile: 

Poza tym ufam, że Net nie zniknie całkowicie z forum, jeno dziennika zakończył był. W co jakoś też mi trudno uwierzyć  :wink:  Forum jest jak opium...

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Forum jest jak opium...


Nawet gorzej  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ah zawozi sie... no widzisz :smile:  a w jaki rejon polski trzeba sie udac?

----------


## Yeti

Oj Tomaszu, nieuważnie Pismo Ojca Netbeta studiowałeś - toż rejon już w pierwszym poście określony został przez Matkę Nadię  :wink:  :big lol:  - przeczytaj, albo rozwiąż hasło z krzyżówki:
- miasto wojewódzkie na 2 litery, oddalone od ciebie, strzelam, jakieś 250km  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

jak na 2 litery ?:>  poszukalem, wiem i nie kumam  :big grin:  (moze bym sobie kawe strzelil zeby sie ocknac? :smile: )

----------


## orzechot

Walnij kawkę. Chodzi o Uć.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no tak... 2 litery  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> no tak... 2 litery


..tak naprawdęto już nie UĆ... ino wiocha pod nią, a UĆ została tylko punktem orientacyjnym dla FM :wink: 

p.s.

Tomasz... Ty to  masz chyba najdłuższy opis pod kreską :cool:

----------


## plecak2

Witam
Mam nadzieję , że mogę liczyć na Twoje rady Ojcze Netbecie. JA też długo, bo chyba 2 lata załatwiałem formalności związane z budową a w wolnych chwilach czytałem o budowaniu co się da i.....pytałem znajomych, rodzinkę o ekipy, murarzy itp ale trafiłem na jakieś wpisy informatyków, którzy sami zaczęli budować dom. Zapaliło się światełko, coś zaczęło mi po głowie chodzić i....znalazłem dziennik "cedryk bez tajemnic" i już wiedziałem....dom zbuduje sam.... Wystartowałem w kwietniu z ogradzaniem terenu. Niedawno zalogowałem się na forum i zamierzam  godnie prowadzić dziennik.  Po całym dniu na budowie, na razie nie za bardzo mam do tego zapał, ale się poprawię. Fundamenty zalane, betonity 6 warstwa się muruje...wolno, ale do przodu. Pozdrawiam serdecznie i dzięki za natchnienie.

----------


## michalpiotrkow

Net Bet jesteś WIELKI.Ty i Twoja żonka dodaliście mi odwagi w budowaniu.Dwa lata temu zn.01.07.2010r. wylałem fundamenty z gruszki.Przygotowałem się na tę okoliczność jak wielki mistrz na walkę pod Grunwaldem.Po czym okazało się że pompa z betonem to takie sprytne urządzenie sterowane na pilota i że nic nie trzeba trzymać.Wszystko samo się wleje.
Dalej ściany i dach poszły jak z bicza strzelił.Na koniec października chałupa stała a w niej już zamontowana stolarka.Później zima przyszła ,zimno jak cholera, ale na budowie elektrykę kręciłem.Dwa miesiące z tymi zmrożonymi przewodami się mordowałem.Po elektryce natchnienie mnie wzięło więc całą sanitarkę strzeliłem sobie , też sam-a co.Przyszedł czerwiec 2011 i przyszły tynki, po nich układanie pętli ,bo podłogówka tylko u mnie zaplanowana od początku była, przyszedł sierpień a z nim wylewki.
Po wylewkach w kieszeniach się PLN-y skończyły.Trochę niemocy z tego powodu poczułem.Niemoc ta trwała i trwała i trwała...
I tak do wiosny.Wiosna przyszła trawa się zazieleniła a i z nią zazieleniło sie w kieszeni.
Kupiliśmy płytki,farbę.Trochę urlopu i od początku czerwca mieszkamy.W domu trochę roboty jeszcze mamy ale mieszkamy u siebie i jest git   :yes:

----------


## netbet

> Witam
> ....dom zbuduje sam.... Wystartowałem w kwietniu z ogradzaniem terenu. Niedawno zalogowałem się na forum i zamierzam  godnie prowadzić dziennik.  Po całym dniu na budowie, na razie nie za bardzo mam do tego zapał, ale się poprawię. Fundamenty zalane, betonity 6 warstwa się muruje...wolno, ale do przodu. Pozdrawiam serdecznie i dzięki za natchnienie.


pisz... pisz... dziennik... pomimo zmeczenia. warto.
 pisz dla innych jak jak my pisaliśmy.... kiedyś były tu może ze dwa- trzy dzienniki samorobów, teraz ich jest.... kilkanaście.
ludzie po takich lekturach naprawdę zaczynają wierzyć że można i startują z budowami... i robią to lepiej niż zawodowcy.

----------


## Amelia 2

O matko, przez tę budowę na bezsenność zapadłeś? :ohmy:  Toż to dziś święto, gnaty mogą  dłużej się wylegiwać :sleep:

----------


## rkowal79

> Twoi pomocnicy przejda do historii forum, a legenda o Netbecie co to stal na kalenicy i sie nie zesral ze strachu, a malo tego jeszcze sam opapował obydwie polacie bedzie krazyc na fm jeszcze dlugo 
> 
> PS.Po co Bog stworzyl Netbeta - niee, nie po to ze mial spore ilosci piwa, z krotkim terminem przydatnosci i nie mial, kto tego wypic, ale po to by pokazac wszystkim innym, ze jak sie bardzo chce to mozna wszystko, trzeba miec tylko _leb na karku_ i chęci


Cała prawda, tylko prawda.

Dopiero dzisiaj przeczytałem wieści Netbeta o zakończeniu epopei. 
 Sam rozważałem budowę samemu ale dzięki Netbetowi, później ziomalowi zza płotu (czyt. zza kilku pagórków) BASH-wi, MSU, później KWITKO, i innym podjąłem decyzję że budujemy sami. Żona na porodówce się męczyła, ja na budowie murowałem z bloczków ściany fundamentowe a babki z dzieciokami się użerały  Taki był nasz początek budowy. MSU!!!! toż kobita głównym murarzem, pisarzem opowiastek - normalnie gały mi wytrzeszczyło ;p ;p
 Teraz po skończeniu więźby przyszło mi już dosłownie samodzielnie bez pomocników ciągnąć deskowanie i papę, murować do końca działówki w domu, kominy i inne drobniejsze rzeczy. A potem instalacje i wykończeniówka. Postanowiłem że dokończę budowę samodzielnie bez fachowcóf. Żona mi zaufała hahah - nie wie na co się porywa. Dachówy też dam radę a będą to nibra F7 z Nelskampa (takie wielkie 58x40cm błyszczące jak psu jajca). Obawiałem się papowania bez NETBETOWYCH pomocników - kurna trzeba ich nosić na siłę na budowę - sami iść nie chcą. I DAJĘ RADĘ skacząc jak sarna po przybitych dechach z pasem papy POD PACHĄ!!!! tak tak - POD PACHĄ dając 90cm susy do góry z dechy na dechę!!!
 Strata jest taka że spodnie w kroku już rozerwało hahah.

 Obawiałem się więźby - wuja i teść pomogli targać do góry 200kg bele o długości 8,5m i daliśmy radę (pomocnicy: teściu, wuja, znajomy)

 Obawiałem się wycinania zamków w beklach - wyszły idealnie. (pomocnicy: piła spalinowa, pędzel, impregnat)

 Bałem się skrzywienia belek po rocznym suszeniu na powietrzu - są proste i ani trochę nie skręcone. (pomocnicy: brak)

 Bałem się robienia wieńca NA CAŁYM PODDASZU włącznie z działówkami i skosami - daliśmy radę w 3-4 osoby z rodziny (pomocnicy: teściu, wuja, inny znajomy)

 Bałem się skręcania zbronienia - sam skręciłem 70% belek na wieńce a resztę z wujem i teściem. Robota mozolna i ZAJEBISTA. (pomocnicy: piec CO do wyrzarzania drutu, kręcioła do skręcania, giętarka mała do strzemiao i duża do prętów, gumówka)

 Bałem się murowania kominów z CEGŁY. Robota mozolna i wymagająca dokładności szczególnie w spoinowaniu (pomocnicy: gumówka)

 Bałem się składania GWC w wykopie - początek trudny bo rury ciężko się wkłada - potem cudna robota ale szmata do wycierania w pogotowiu. (pomocnicy: szmata, decha, i palik do łączenia rur, koparka do zasypania)

 Miny osób patrzących jak tyram (w tym sąsiadów) BEZCENNE.

 POmocnicy netbeta będą na pewno prz tynkach i instalacjach.

 Dzięki Netbet za danie odwagi przy czytaniu dziennika. Dziękuję też i pozdrawiam wszystkich czytających a w szczególności samorobów którzy sami targają cegły. A może jakieś pamiątkowe zdjęcie se walniemy.
Tylko kurna to tego jest warunek potrzebny - spotkanie

 Ech dla potomnych i szacunku dla naszego MISTRZA skopiowałem te wypociny do naszego dziennika. HEJ moderatorzy - nie usuwać pod pozorem trolowania!!!! ostrzegam, łapy utnę i klawiatury zabiorę.

----------


## rewo66

Amen  :tongue:

----------


## BasH

> .Bóg stworzył Netbeta na próbę.... zaraz potem Bóg z tej samej materii... ale juz nie dolewając piwska ... stworzył Basha...


Oj tu chiba ta sama materia netbetowa, bo grupa wsparcia okocim, tatra i carlsberg raczej zawsze obecna  :big grin:  Ale bez neta nic by nie było - NETBET - szacun
Ale co nam tam do MSU - my chłopy to i mięśnie i brutalna siła i czasem brązowe spodnie na kalenicy, ale MSU chuderak marny, tyka prawie 1,80 zaiwania aż mi szczęka opada. Wczoraj byli u nas moi rodzice co na forum zaglądają i o MSU była gadka, że to niesamowita babka. pozdro




> Sam rozważałem budowę samemu ale dzięki Netbetowi, później ziomalowi zza płotu (czyt. zza kilku pagórków) BASH-wi, MSU, później KWITKO, i innym podjąłem decyzję że budujemy sami. Strata jest taka że spodnie w kroku już rozerwało hahah.


Oj mi niejedne strzeliły, jak pot do tyłka przykleił. Raz to nawet przepuklina strzeliła i w marcu zeszłego AD w tucholi się leżało (jakbym wiedział jak się człowiek  czuje po cięciu to w życiu bym sam nie polazł pod nóż - zachciało się kozaczyć i rzucać bloczkami metr wyżej... Co nas nie zabije, to nas wzmocni,... BasH robokop zasiatkowany.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Oj mi niejedne strzeliły, jak pot do tyłka przykleił.


Kurcze, to jednak typowe  :big grin: 
Moimi, pięknie rozdartymi w kroku się w swoim dzienniku nie chwaliłem, bo uznałem, że nie ma czym, a tu jak się okazuje, to nie wstyd, a wręcz powód do dumy  :big lol: 

Noc, może jeszcze się pochwalę. Jak tylko wymyślę, jak owemu "powodowi do dumy" zdjęcie zrobić, żeby pokazać, a zgorszenia nie siać  :wink: 

J.

----------


## netbet

> ...  ale MSU chuderak marny, tyka prawie 1,80 zaiwania aż mi szczęka opada...


no powiem że MSU bije wszytkich na łeb!

na tym forum widzialem juz wiele... sam niejedgo doświadczyłem...ale.... jak zaczęła pisać MSU co to ona wyprawia na budowie z Miśkiem... gały wylazły z orbit i szczena tez poszła w dół  :jaw drop: ...nawet mam swoje ulubione zdjęcie od niej z dziennika...MSU HARD CORE!



oj... pną się legendy... pną wysoko... :Lol: 


pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

MSU - ile tam jest do ziemi w razie upadku? z 6 metrów?

----------


## rkowal79

Moja żona to lękliwa. Za nic w świecie tak wywyja nie potrafiłaby.
Ja będąc 10m nad ziemią i szlifując krokwie miałem stracha czy decha podemną wytrzyma.
Za tydzień czeka mnie deskowanie tej połaci nad tarasem i bedzie się łazić po kalenicy.
MSU, nie chcesz poskakać sobie na naszym dachu?? masz okazję teraz bo jak będą deski z papą to można sobie dupsko nieźle zadrapać o posypkę.
Pozdrawiam.



> Raz to nawet przepuklina strzeliła i w marcu zeszłego AD w tucholi się leżało (jakbym wiedział jak się człowiek czuje po cięciu to w życiu bym sam nie polazł pod nóż - zachciało się kozaczyć i rzucać bloczkami metr wyżej... Co nas nie zabije, to nas wzmocni,... BasH robokop zasiatkowany.


Ale na jakość to nie wpłynęło. Córa jest  :big tongue:  :big tongue:  :big tongue: 
Ja nosząc po 2 bloczki z BK lub fundamentowe o oręż się nie bałem - bardziej o kręgosłup i giry (w końcu to ponad 60kg).
Na szęście bez awarii się skończyło.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

No proszę, tak mnie uszy zapiekly, ze  od razu wiedzialam czyja to sprawka, oj Bash...za tą tykę to oberwiesz przy pierwszej okazji :big grin: 

Netbet, jak teraz popatrzylam na to zdjecie to wygladam z tym katownikiem, jak jakis ninja, tam jest okolo 5- 6m.
Bynajmiej teraz przy wykonczeniowce probuje wykrzesac juz resztki sil i jak wleze jeszcze na na sciane szczytowa przy ocieplaniu to nieomieszkam Cie o tym powiadomic.

Ps.ja mam lek wysokosci, na samą myśl o wysokości mi się pocą ręcę, dlatego robię w rekawiczkach ....

Panowie, kiedy montujemy spotkanie ???

----------


## rkowal79

> Panowie, kiedy montujemy spotkanie ???


A Panie nie??  :big tongue:  :big tongue:  :big tongue: 
Ktoś musi zarządzic co i jak, gdzie itp

----------


## netbet

spotkanie? :cool: 

nie no.... znowu ochlaj... :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Panowie, kiedy montujemy spotkanie ???



a co na to misiek ?  :big grin: 





> MSU, nie chcesz poskakać sobie na naszym dachu?? masz okazję teraz bo jak będą deski z papą to można sobie dupsko nieźle zadrapać o posypkę.


sie kolego nie wcinaj w kolejke :smile:  na razie to MSU jest "zaklepana" do mnie na zbrojenia stropu  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Ps.ja mam lek wysokosci, na samą myśl o wysokości mi się pocą ręcę, dlatego robię w rekawiczkach ....


... ja tez mam lęk wysokości! dlatego wiekszośc prac robiłem w papmersie bo mi  się .... :big grin:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> a co na to misiek ?


 Misiek, z checia by sie wybral jako pierwszy, przeca nigdzie nie napisalam ze bez Miska, baaa nawet o tym nie pomyslalam, baaa bałabym sie o tym nawet pomyslec  :tongue: 




> sie kolego nie wcinaj w kolejke na razie to MSU jest "zaklepana" do mnie na zbrojenia stropu


Taa, na takie zwykle terivki to mi sie nie chce rak brudzic  :wink:  Nawet tam porzadnego podciagu do skrecenia nie masz, ehh HEBa zes se wstawil...profanacja  :cool:  No przeciez wiencow krecic nie będę....  :Lol: 






> ... ja tez mam lęk wysokości! dlatego wiekszośc prac robiłem w papmersie bo mi  się ....


 :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Taa, na takie zwykle terivki to mi sie nie chce rak brudzic  Nawet tam porzadnego podciagu do skrecenia nie masz, ehh HEBa zes se wstawil...profanacja  No przeciez wiencow krecic nie będę....



a mam mam  :smile: 

jedno zeberko dlugie 5,5 metra, szerokie 24 cm wysokie 45cm, zbrojenie 6x20mm i 2x12mm, do tego belka przy schodach, dluga na 2,5 metra, szeroka na 15 i wysoka na 24cm, zbrojenie 6x20mm...   :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> a mam mam 
> 
> jedno zeberko dlugie 5,5 metra, szerokie 24 cm wysokie 45cm, zbrojenie 6x20mm i 2x12mm, do tego belka przy schodach, dluga na 2,5 metra, szeroka na 15 i wysoka na 24cm, zbrojenie 6x20mm...


..jak na moje laickie oko - jakieś 3 godziny robótek na drutach :big grin: 
... i będziesz wzywał ZBROJARKĘ MSU do takiego pryszcza?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no pewnie :smile:  tylko wiesz, to nie dlatego ze mi sie nie chce, czy cos... sam bym zrobil... no ale skoro lubi...  :wink:

----------


## rkowal79

> ..jak na moje laickie oko - jakieś 3 godziny robótek na drutach
> ... i będziesz wzywał ZBROJARKĘ MSU do takiego pryszcza?


3 godz jesli ma strzemiona co 30cm.
U nas  jest podciąg 4,5mb złożony z 9 prętów fi12mm i strzemiona z fi 6mm co 3cm przy belce teriva i co 10cm pomiędzy belkami. Ważyło to trochę bo w trójkę ledwo dygnęliśmy do szalunku. Kręciłem kręciołą troszkę więcej jak 3h a robiło się całkiem fajnie zwazywszy na wygodę przy przeplataniu druta wiązałkowego. Zwykłe belki wieńcowe12mb ze strzemionami co 20cm kręciło się 90min z przerwami na masaż kręgosłupa. 
Jednym słowem temat rzeka.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no i masz... jeden z drugim caly misterny plan aby sie czesci roboty pozbyc i MSU zaprzegnac zniweczyli wpizzz...  :wink:  lobuzy  :wink: 

sam se zrobie, trudno,  bo cholera jakie inne wyjscie...  :wink:

----------


## BasH

> ... aby sie czesci roboty pozbyc i MSU zaprzegnac zniweczyli wpizzz...  lobuzy


Jak tak dalej pójdzie fama o możliwościach MSU to będą dowcipy nie z Chuckiem Norrisem, a naszą koleżanką w roli głównej  :smile:  Póki co, to Chuck Norris potrafi nalać wody do sitka.

----------


## klaudiuszozo

Cześć Netbet. Tak na łoko trzeba dać narożniki z siatką do styropianu, bo jak lala będzie chciała się podrabać o narożnik to poniszczy wszystko  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Jak tak dalej pójdzie fama o możliwościach MSU to będą dowcipy


no w zasadzie o bladynkach juz sa  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> Cześć Netbet. Tak na łoko trzeba dać narożniki z siatką do styropianu, bo jak lala będzie chciała się podrabać o narożnik to poniszczy wszystko


pamiętam.. pamiętam....
o lalkę się nie martwię, woli łapą się drapać :cool:  ...a do napadu śmiechu doprowadza nas drapanie się tylną łapą po brzuchu :Lol:  kundel!

----------


## renata2005tychy

Witam  :wink: 
Przeczytałam ostatni post w dzienniku.... Podglądałam dłuuuugo.
Wielki szacun dla Ciebie.
Szkoda że kończysz bo fajnie piszesz - może jakąś stodołę jeszcze albo kurnik ?   :wink: 
Pozdrawiam
Renata

----------


## BasH

> Szkoda że kończysz bo fajnie piszesz - może jakąś stodołę jeszcze albo kurnik ?  
> Pozdrawiam
> Renata


Net ma jeszcze poddasze do zrobienia  :smile:  Coś pewnie skrobnie... pozdr

----------


## netbet

> Coś pewnie skrobnie... pozdr


no.. 

nie wiem czy tu jeszcze ktoś zaglada...ale ... zapytam:

jak wiecie nie chcę mieć wiszących paskudnych grzejników, ale....
mam klatkę schodową .... i tam tez nie chcę grzejnika typowego.

czy kto kiedyś myślał nad położeniem ogrzewania ściennego?
jedna z pętli podłogówki zamiast zasuwać po podłogach rozpięta zostanie po ścianach klatki schodowej

można kłaść rury na ścianach i dawać płytę KG x2 , albo kuć delikatne bruzdy i chować rury....

robił ktos tak?

----------


## Martinezio

*Net*: ja u siebie nie dawałem żadnego ogrzewania na klatce schodowej. U mnie jest ona otwarta i ogrzewa się konwekcyjnie powietrzem z parteru (ciepło idzie ku górze, a klatka schodowa u mnie to jedyna droga w tę stronę)  :wink:  Z perspektywy 2-ch zim widzę, że rozwiązanie się sprawdza. Co prawda mam schody obłożone płytkami i te jako takie są zimne, ale schody nie są od siedzenia, więc nie przeszkadza nam to  :smile:

----------


## netbet

...z tym grzejnikiem naściennym chcę to zrobić profilaktycznie...tak na wszelki wypadek.

mam świadomość że bedzie to grzało raczej licho, ale... cos tam grzało.... koszt żaden

tu jest na jakiejś ścianie wewnętrznej, działowej....
... ja chcę puścić rury po nośnych zewnętrznych... i przykryć  to KG - jak wszędzie :big grin: 
zabangla?

----------


## Jarek.P

Dla mnie bomba  :big grin: 

Spokojnie było to robić wierzchem, już na GK, zakola na tyle ładnie Ci wyszły, że jako dekor mogą funkcjonować  :wink: 

J.

----------


## markoos

> no.. 
> 
> nie wiem czy tu jeszcze ktoś zaglada...ale ... zapytam:
> 
> jak wiecie nie chcę mieć wiszących paskudnych grzejników, ale....
> mam klatkę schodową .... i tam tez nie chcę grzejnika typowego.
> 
> czy kto kiedyś myślał nad położeniem ogrzewania ściennego?
> jedna z pętli podłogówki zamiast zasuwać po podłogach rozpięta zostanie po ścianach klatki schodowej
> ...



Net jak najbardziej możesz takie ogrzewanie zrobić. 
tylko zatop pexy w ścianie i na to KG, rury najlepiej zatopić w elastycznym kleju.
Są też  specjalne KG z mocowaniami na rury. 
także będzie banglać  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

potwierdzam ze:

1. zaglada zaglada
2. bedzie dzialac. kiedys obmacywalem taka sciane grzana, nie wiem jak byla "urzadzona" w srodku ale grzala zupelnie przyjemnie
3. z moze jakas szklana tafle grzana na tej klatce?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> schody nie są od siedzenia, więc nie przeszkadza nam to


poczekaj az przyjdzie ci sie po pijaku wczolgac na gore po takich zimnych schodach...  :wink:  ja u siebie bede raczej kladl drewniane nastopnice... zawsze to sie przyjemniej przytulic  :smile:

----------


## Martinezio

No musiałbym raczej długo na to czekać  :big tongue:  Albowiem gdyż nie piję napojów %-owych ;P
Na pewno do drewna lepiej się przytula, niż do betonu (wierzę na słowo :>), ale powiem Ci, że znacznie lepiej do żąsi  :wink:  Żadne drewno nie ma porównania  :big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

[QUOTE=Martinezio;5562251
Na pewno do drewna lepiej się przytula, niż do betonu (wierzę na słowo :>), ale powiem Ci, że znacznie lepiej do żąsi  :wink:  Żadne drewno nie ma porównania  :big lol: [/QUOTE]


no tylko po pijaku to ryzykowne bo po pysku mozna dostac  :smile:

----------


## tomraider

> zabangla?


Witam.
Ścianówka ( analogicznie do podłogówki he he) musi mieć odpowietrznik( bezpieczniej wyjechać z pexem ponad tynk i dopiero dać trójnik z odpowietrznikiem , naczynie wzbiorcze z kotłowni na parterze trzeba ocieplić i przenieść na strych ponad ścianówkę. Ścianówkę zasilać od góry w dół. Idealnie byłoby odizolować ją od ściany paroma cm styro , zrobić stelarz (szalunek)  i dokrecając kolejne ok 25-20 cm pasy regipsu na 10 czy więcej razy zalać ze 5cm betonem.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## netbet

> Witam.
> Ścianówka ( analogicznie do podłogówki he he) musi mieć odpowietrznik( bezpieczniej wyjechać z pexem ponad tynk i dopiero dać trójnik z odpowietrznikiem , naczynie wzbiorcze z kotłowni na parterze trzeba ocieplić i przenieść na strych ponad ścianówkę. Ścianówkę zasilać od góry w dół. Idealnie byłoby odizolować ją od ściany paroma cm styro , zrobić stelarz (szalunek)  i dokrecając kolejne ok 25-20 cm pasy regipsu na 10 czy więcej razy zalać ze 5cm betonem.
> pozdrawiam.



u lala !! kogo widzę!! 

naczynie wzbiorcze - rzecz oczywista - nie może być poniżej najwyższego punktu biegu wody - zrobione.
... z tym odpowietrzeniem petli na ścianie... daję se spokój - jest odpowietrznik na rozdzielaczu... powietrze przepchnie się do niego.
... o odizolowaniu odściany nie ma mowy - mam 30mm na wszytko z wykończeniem na glanc - klatka schodowa.
... zasilanie cchę pchać od doly do góry... 

no i rozstaw rur.... co 25cm... zalezy mi na "jakomkolwiek grzaniu" ... bez szału...

dobrze znowu Cie widzieć tom... :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

tak to ma wyglądać... no mniej więcej...
rury będą w "komorach" powietrznych pomiędzy ścianą a płyta KG
tak se wykombinowałem....

----------


## Martinezio

Hmm... Nie wiem, czy komory powietrzne to dobre rozwiązanie. Powietrze jest raczej izolatorem, a Tobie potrzebny byłby raczej kumulator. Ja bym spróbował podkuć trochę ścianę na pex-a, a na koniec rury pokryć jakimś klejem wysokoelastycznym, lub tynkiem c-w z plastyfikatorem, żeby nie pękało. Nie musi być równo, skoro chcesz na to kleić k-g. No i k-g klejone nie na placki, ale na grzebyczki :> Przynajmniej w miejscu rurek grzewczych.

----------


## o_c

Czy  netbet dekarz jeszcze tu zagląda?
Bo przyszła zima i czas mi pomyśleć o dachu...
Jak tam się trzyma papa i czy był to dobry wybór, jak tak to proszę o typ papy, niekoniecznie producenta.

----------


## netbet

> Czy  netbet dekarz jeszcze tu zagląda?
> Bo przyszła zima i czas mi pomyśleć o dachu...
> Jak tam się trzyma papa i czy był to dobry wybór, jak tak to proszę o typ papy, niekoniecznie producenta.


czasem zagląda... :wink: 

papa poszła jakas taka tania - wierzchniego krycia z posypką .
Miałem doczynienia z dwiema:
- na welonie
- na tekturze
polecam ta drugą... jakas taka "niepłynąca" latem...

poszycie wykonane jakis czas temu - trzyma. nic nie cieknie.
z perspektywy czasu natomiast: walic papiaki co 30-50cm po całości i smarowac je taki mazidłem dekarskim...
tak gdzie waliłem duzo papiorów i smarowałem - jest git
tam gdzie nie tłukłem ( a żałuję )papa ma tendencje to "wstawania" pod wpływem wiatru...

...ale to jedynie spostrzeżenia jednej pijanicy co postawiła dom :cool:  

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## o_c

Wiązary na swoim miejscu, kupiłem papę, teraz muszę kupić palnik...

----------


## BasH

> post 444 - koniec
> wszelkie prace niedokończone u nas pewnie zostaną kiedyś dończone bo nie siedzę i nie pierdzę w stołek
> KONIEC KONIEC tej epopei jednej pijanicy co stawia dom!
> pozdro i szacun dla wszystkich 
> Adam
> p.s.
>   ehh....



Net - skrobnij coś - jak tam wizja na poddasze?

----------


## Kasieńka i Piotr

> Net - skrobnij coś - jak tam wizja na poddasze?


Pewnie zapadł w sen zimowy :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Etam. Tak się przejął wizją krajów, w których alkohol jest zakazany, że odreagowywuje, biedak...  :big lol: 

J.

----------


## netbet

> .... odreagowywuje, biedak... 
> 
> J.


..prawie zgadłeś... oderagowuję 3 lata zapierdolu na budowie... bo z perspektywy czasu tak to należy nazwać

piwo jest, spokój jest, ciepło jest, na łeb sie nie leje, a że cos tam trzeba zrobić.... sie zrobi.... sie zrobi... nie dzis - to jutro... nie jutro - to za tydzień... albo sie przełozy na przyszły rok....

NETbet

p.s. 

to co ? idziemy na piffko? :big lol:

----------


## markoos

> ..prawie zgadłeś... oderagowuję 3 lata zapierdolu na budowie... bo z perspektywy czasu tak to należy nazwać
> 
> piwo jest, spokój jest, ciepło jest, na łeb sie nie leje, a że cos tam trzeba zrobić.... sie zrobi.... sie zrobi... nie dzis - to jutro... nie jutro - to za tydzień... albo sie przełozy na przyszły rok....
> 
> NETbet
> 
> p.s. 
> 
> to co ? idziemy na piffko?


 :smile:  kiedy i gdzie

Robotę jak przekładać to tylko na wczoraj.. wtedy na pewno nie wróci temat  :wink:

----------


## netbet

słuchajta... pytanie do elletrykuff :

potrzebny mi alarm braku zasilania w gniazdku. 
wiadomo - nie ma prądu - pompy na piecu stoją - w chacie mróz, a piec chodzi...

szukam jakiegos taniego "bajerka" ... jakiejś przelotki z alarmem piszczącej jak zanika napięcie... pilne! bo w nocy mi sie to stało

NETbet'czujnik

----------


## compi

Tanio to chyba jakiś UPS używany. Pobór prądu w pompach nie za duży więc jak sieknie to i zapiszczy.

----------


## netbet

tia... sygnalizator za 5 stów.. :no: 
ups bedzie tańszy...

...a tak naprawdę szukam czegoś takiego jak wtykane do gniazdek przelotki... regulatory czasowe czy jak je tam zwał...
cos takiego tylko z funkcją piszczenia jak prundu nie będze..

----------


## Martinezio

Musi to być coś z akumulatorem/baterią. Da się to zrobić tanio z użyciem stycznika. Jak jest prund w gniazdku, to stycznik rozwiera obwód dzwonka zasilany bakterią. Jak prunda ukradną, to stycznik odpuszcza i zwiera obwód dzwonka i ten dzwoni  :smile:  Pewnie są jakieś takie proste sygnalizatory - kwestia przeszukania odpowiednich sklepów z elektroniką. Ew. podjechać do jakiegoś elektronika, a ten za piffko + koszta części na pewno takie cuś ogarnie  :smile: 

EDIT: w sumie możesz sam to ogarnąć z użyciem prostych elementów:

- przekaźnik, np. http://allegro.pl/przekaznik-elektro...771863320.html
- akumulator żelowy jakiś mały, np. http://allegro.pl/akumulator-zelowy-...817013302.html
- sygnalizator optyczny (diodowy np. http://allegro.pl/hermetyczny-sygnal...827439920.html), lub akustyczny (piezoelektryczny) na 12V np. http://allegro.pl/buzzer-miniaturowy...777210002.html, ew. oba  :wink: 
- trochę kabelków, wtyczka i gniazdko (albo przelotka rozbieralna).

Połączyć to wszystko zgodnie ze schematem wyrysowanym na przekaźniku wpinając się kablem zasilającym w tę przelotkę, albo do wtyczki z gniazdkiem, albo bezpośrednio w gniazdko, gdzie masz podpięte sprzęty kotła.

Jesteś zdolny manualnie, to spokojnie ogarniesz temat  :smile:  Jedno co odradzam, to dodatek piwa do tego ;D Bo jak kabelki popitolisz, to jeszcze pół domu zjarasz :>
Jakbyś był zaintereszony bardziej, to mogę Ci wyrysować schemacik jakiś...

----------


## pepito82

Witam

Podejrzewam, że najprostszy schemat to taki jak w załączniku. Pozostaje tylko kwestia ładowania akumulatora i użycia przekaźnika (czy na 230V, czy na mniejsze napięcie, wtedy trzeba dodać jego zasilanie z sieci).

Pozdrawiam

PS. Panie Netbecie, przejeżdżałem ostatnio niedaleko Pana domu. Mam nawet pamiątkę, mandat z fotoradaru w miejscowości Słowik  :smile:

----------


## Martinezio

Dokładnie - schemacik jak pokazałeś. Aczkolwiek ładowanie jako element stały można pominąć. Sporadycznie od czasu do czasu można podpiąć prostownik samochodowy i podładować. Buzzer i dioda będą ciągnąć prądu tyle, co nic, a działać by działały tylko w momencie awarii głównego zasilania. Normalnie obwód jest rozłączony.
Przekaźnik, który opisałem wyżej, jest na 230V, więc nie ma problemu. Złącza obwodu sterowanego są odseparowane galwanicznie, więc nie ma obaw, że te 230V pójdzie na diodę.

PS: w takim sygnalizatorze można by pójść na całość i zrobić dwustanowy sygnalizator wizualny (bez buzzera, bo to [email protected]#[email protected]ło tylko  :wink: ). Jak jest zasilanie ok, to świeci dioda zielona, a jak nie ma, przełącza się na czerwoną. Wtedy też miałby większy sens układ ładowania aku (zasilacz buforowy, stabilizowany, 12V).

EDIT: o, tak bym to widział z użyciem PK-1P:

----------


## Jarek.P

Dajcie sobie spokój z akumulatorem i jego ładowaniem, piszczyk pobiera bardzo mało prądu, spokojnie można to bateryjką opędzić, jak raz na rok Netbet zamiast piwa, kupi nowe bateryjki, to mu tylko na zdrowie wyjdzie  :wink: 
W wersji z sygnalizacją optyczną też nie musi być zielonej diody, wystarczy sama czerwona, żeby zużycie prądu ograniczyć.

J.

----------


## Zbigniew100

Witam

Dla ambitnych ;
http://www.elektroniksc.com.pl/pliki/Jo/01/o2/10/Jo01o210.1.pdf
Dla mniej ambitnych; :wink: 
http://www.soltronik.pl/sygnalizator_zaniku_napiecia_szn204/p-11911.html


pozdrawiam :bye:

----------


## Martinezio

> Dajcie sobie spokój z akumulatorem i jego ładowaniem, piszczyk pobiera bardzo mało prądu, spokojnie można to bateryjką opędzić, jak raz na rok Netbet zamiast piwa, kupi nowe bateryjki, to mu tylko na zdrowie wyjdzie 
> W wersji z sygnalizacją optyczną też nie musi być zielonej diody, wystarczy sama czerwona, żeby zużycie prądu ograniczyć.
> 
> J.


Jaro, ale jaki wypas będzie, gdy sobie takie lampki zamontuje nad drzwiami od kotłowni  :smile:  Będzie przechodził obok i jak będzie prund, to będzie się świeciło na zielono i bedzie miał jasność, że wszystko jest ok. Jak zbraknie prunda, to od razu będzie widział, że system sygnalizacji działa i świeci na czerwono, a jak się aku wyczerpie, to zgaśnie wszystko i wtedy bedzie wiedział, że czas podłączyć prostownik, lub wymienić baterie.
Może nawet zamontować zamiast lampki czerwonej dajmy na to koguta, hehe  :big grin:  Czaisz, jaki klimat? Pada prąd, zapadają egipskie ciemności, a tu zaczyna się disko z kotłowni  :big grin:

----------


## pepito82

Jak w kotłowni zabraknie prundu, a Netbet zdecydowałby się na wersję z akumulatorem to łatwo zrealizować oświetlenie awaryjne w postaci kilku diod PowerLED. Mam takie coś u siebie w pracy i kilka niepozornych diod robi na tyle światła, że nie trzeba poruszać się po omacku.

----------


## tomraider

> nie ma prądu - pompy na piecu stoją - w chacie mróz, a piec chodzi...
> NETbet'czujnik


Witam.
Poczytajta se :http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/vie...99003#10399003 i   http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic2166454.html
Posty patent ze stacją  pogodową podał hedeon 13. Można w sypialni pod ups podłączyć radyjko z budzikiem, jak zabraknie prądu sam zapipczy ( ale musi być na tej samej fazie co pompa CO, nie raz nie ma tylko jednej fazy) więc po co ryzykować wyjście z łoża Dyrrektorki w przypadku fałszywego alarmy , chyba żeby zajarać w kotłowni.
Właściwie co Ci da wiedza że nie ma prądu? masz korbę do pompy CO? a jak zabraknie prądą 10 min po wyjściu wszystkich na 8 godzin do pracy?  prawidłowe zabezpieczenie kotła przed bum podał plumbi. Wygaśnięcie kotła - zimno w domu można sygnalizować starą sprawną komórką dzwoniącą na tą w naszej kieszeni  , wystarczy zaprogramować klawisz prostego wybierania np1 na swój numer i podłączyć przewody do styków membranowych , ich 1 sek styk( np przekażnik czy termostat) = telefon do nas.Mam tak zrobiony alarm na budowie- uruchamianie styków sznurkiem przywiązanym do drzwi, podtrzymanie stary ups( jako ładowarka akuu)+ ładowarka na 12v bezpośrednio do akku.Taniej się nie da. wtedy bierzemy wiadro fazy z pracy  i do domu.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## BasH

Ja polecam UPS - wbij sobie na alle: ups apc sinus
Wystarczy używka, włożysz nowe akku i masz spokój. Przy braku prądu pika, a przy samej pompie wystarczy na dość długo.
U mnie 700VA podtrzymuje piec z zasobnikiem, jest tak na styk, ale generalnie daje radę. Przy braku prądu i tak dostaję sms'a więc jest czas zareagować. W razie dłuższych braków prądu mam dużą przetwornicę na 230 do samochodu.

----------


## tomraider

> Ja polecam UPS - ......... W razie dłuższych braków prądu mam dużą przetwornicę na 230 do samochodu.


Witam.
Wszelkie ups i agregaty nie są złe ale zawsze  to tylko półśrodki u Netbeta ( kocioł bez podajnika z zasobnikiem)  ,tani ups niewiele jest wart( podczymuje od parunastu do parudziesięciu minut ze względu na chłodzenie przetwornicy)   bo  akku żelowe(budowane jako podtrzymujące) czy samochodowe( budowane jako rozruchowe) nie nadają się zbytnio na dłuższą pracę  . Akuu do długotrwałej pracy są b.drogie   Agregaty z rozrusznikiem (drogie)są ok jeżeli  coś je odpali ( automatyka w instalacji) a my mamy jakieś 5 zł na godzinę pracy  ustrojstwa. 
Czemu  więc nie skorzystać z grawitacji, póki co jest za darmoszkę. Zwyczajnie wstawić choć jeden duży kaloryfer na grawitacji, kocioł się nie zagotuje a dom się zbytnio nie wychłodzi.
pozdrawiam.
ps. pomimo regularnych podwyżek cen prądu w naszym regionie nie wiele się modernizuje sieć energetyczną ( choć samym budynkom energetyki brakuje już tylko złotych klamek)+ widoczne już coraz wyrażniej zmiany klimatyczne objawiające się coraz bardziej gwałtownymi burzami,ulewami.podtopieniami,oblodzeniami itp razem z czasem przełoży się to na wzrost liczby wyłączeń prądu  i wtedy życie w domu z tylko podłogówką stanie się upierdliwe - obym się mylił  bo wszyscy ,użytkownicy prądu,będziemy to odczuwać .

----------


## BasH

> Witam.
> Wszelkie ups i agregaty nie są złe ale zawsze  to tylko półśrodki u Netbeta ( kocioł bez podajnika z zasobnikiem)  ,tani ups niewiele jest wart( podczymuje od parunastu do parudziesięciu minut ze względu na chłodzenie przetwornicy)


Nie jest tak źle - załadowany piec netbeta całego dnia nie wytrzyma, a pompa obiegowa CO bierze z 30W, więc przy w miarę dobrym UPS trochę pobiega...

----------


## Beata&Slawek

Ponieważ w tym temacie były prezentowane trzymaki do regipsu, obiecuję przycinąć wujka, który zrobił taki z ramy do roweru, dodatkowo pedałując podnosi się regips do góry, szkoda tylko, że ten mój wujaszek nie cęetnie dzieli się swoimi pomysłami a głowę ma tęgą po dziadku zresztą, który bez żadej szkoły zdołał popełnić kilka konstrukcji przy wciągarkach do drzewa instalowanych na pragach i używanych w transporcie leśnym.

Jak mi się uda za jakąś dobrą wódeczkę wyporzyć to cudo na moją budowę to nie omieszkam dać to na forum bo naprawdę robi wrażenie.

----------


## BasH

> nie omieszkam dać to na forum bo naprawdę robi wrażenie.


... czekamy, czekamy - również na dobre słowo od Net'a  :smile: 

a w międzyczasie:

----------


## Amelia 2



----------


## Jarek.P

J.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

*Wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji Świąt Bożego Narodzenia*

----------


## netbet



----------


## mura

Netbet zaglądasz tu jeszcze jeżeli tak to napisz jak się sprawuje piec i podłogówka, pytam bo mam zamiar skopiować twoje rozwiązanie  :yes:  dolniak, zawór RTL i podłogówka.
pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

> Nie jest tak źle - załadowany piec netbeta całego dnia nie wytrzyma, a pompa obiegowa CO bierze z 30W, więc przy w miarę dobrym UPS trochę pobiega...


... i tu się Waść mylisz... piec zasypany po czubek ( na dworze do -5 ) wytrzymuje ponad 24 godziny... czyi jakieś 20kg czarności na dobę..
zle nie jest.... bedzie lepiej, jak ruszy góra  :yes:

----------


## netbet

> Netbet zaglądasz tu jeszcze jeżeli tak to napisz jak się sprawuje piec i podłogówka, pytam bo mam zamiar skopiować twoje rozwiązanie  dolniak, zawór RTL i podłogówka.
> pozdrawiam


zaglądam.... zaglądam...

jak to sie sprawuje? generalnie dobrze....

piec zasypany trzyma jakies 24h ...przy temp na kotle 50-55 stopni ... w podłogę idzie tak rożnie, czasem 36.. czasem 44 stopnie. ( max zawór potrafi dać 57 stopni w podłogę przy tem na piecu ponad 80 stopni )
sam piec jest prosty jak cep nie ma tam co sie [email protected]#$ - nam padł manometr
piec powinien tak chodzić żebyś mógł połozyć rękę na rurze spalinowej ... u nas tak chodzi... czyli nic ciepła nie wywalamy w komin.
z komina bialutki dym, albo jak juz komin sie lekko nagrzeje, nic nie widac żeby cos z niego leciało...
problemem jest natomiast popiół i jego ilość... 2 - 3 zasypy kotła i popielnik pełny do oporu.... czyli syf robota czeka człeka  :yes: 
ten cholerny popiół.... ... to jest sam pył! bez spieków, niedopałek...

podłogówka z rozstawem co 20 cm sprawdza się, aczkolwiek w pewnych pomieszczeniach zmieniłbym rozstaw ... zagęścił.( hol, wiatrołap )

całość u mnie jest wysterowana zaworem 3 drogowym termostatycznym - fajna sprawa i chyba najtańsza.
co do samego zaworu... na przypadłość ... że trzyma zadaną temperaturę w zakresie 4 stopni... ma wahnięcia..nie trzyma super precyzyjnie temperatury zadanej, ale idzie z tym żyć..

gdybym drugi raz stanąłbym przed wyborem ogrzewania - tanio i dobrze - nic bym nie zmienił!
dolniak + zawór 3D + podłogówka

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## sm77

cześc netbet,
my z pytankiem :smile: 
ilu kanałowy masz komin?
powiedz, że 2 paleniskowe + 4 wentylacyjne?  :smile: 
bo mąż z tydzień juz siedzi i duma i duma... jak taki ukleić :wink: 

masz jakieś ściągi? sporo zdjęc z dziennika uciekło, szkooda..

----------


## netbet

> cześc netbet,
> my z pytankiem
> ilu kanałowy masz komin?
> powiedz, że 2 paleniskowe + 4 wentylacyjne? 
> bo mąż z tydzień juz siedzi i duma i duma... jak taki ukleić
> 
> masz jakieś ściągi? sporo zdjęc z dziennika uciekło, szkooda..


faktycznie dziennik pogubił duzo zdjęć, ale pewnie to zasługa hosta... pewnie nie trzyma zdjęć w nieskończoność.

komin:
... ten duzy ma faktycznie tyle ile typowaliście.... 2 spalinowe ( 27x27 ) i 4 wentyle ( 14x27 )
jeden spaliniak wyposażony we wkład ceramiczny - ten pod który podpięty jest kocioł
drugi - tam gdzie podpięty jest kominek - nic w srodku nie ma...

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## kalio

A jak sie spisuje podłogówka w sypialni 

moja piekna nastraszyli że jak podłogówka i panele to na bank za 5 lat ma raka i jaka to zła podłogówka - oczywiscie nikt nie miał a wszyscyt słyszeli  :smile: ) , a już w sypialni to broń boze, bo to takie i takie choroby, aaaaa z fusów się naczytały czy co,

----------


## compi

Zabobony. Pamiętaj tylko, że warsztat do sypialni musi być na nóżkach, a nie pełny do podłogi. Może wtedy być zbyt gorąco w łóżku, a zbyt chłodno poza nim : ).

----------


## netbet

....z beczki poza budowlanej... bo obiecałem im ...

popsuł mi się samochód.. jechał i po prostu stanął!!! fiat.
zgasł na największym łódzkim skrzyżowaniu... dramat.... zepchnąłem.. znowu zapalil ale szarpał jak cholera, nie trzymał obrotów, sierdział paliwem, kopcił niemiłosiernie... nie dało się nim jechać
kumpel scholował mnie do zaprzyjaźnionego serwisu... dobłubali kilka godzin i stwierdzili że nie wiedzą co mu jest i bez podpięcie do kompa nic nie zrobią....
.... i tu zaczyna się jazda!!!!

... odstawiłem auto - fiat - do AUTORYZOWANEGO SERWISU FIAT ....w Konstantynowie Łodzkim... pomuslełem że tam maja kompa i uporają się z usterką piorunem.
dzień 1
AUTORYZOWANY serwis przyjął mnie... wypełnili zgłoszenie awarii...i ochoczo zabrali sie do pracy
pojechałem na chatę.... mieli do mnie dzwonić...
po poludniu podjecałem do nich i :
- podpieli pod kompa - wywalił wszytkie mozliwe błędy
- skasowali błedy
- postawili djagnozę: nieszczelności w układzie dolotowym ( popękane uszczelki ),  zajechany wałek rozrządu, padnięty wtrysk

ja pierdolę!!!

zabronilem wymiany wałka.. resztę mogą robić... uszczelki chyba nie sa drogie
umówiony odbiór auta : 16,00
pojechałem - zbaraniałem!
auto jak kichało i szarpało tak kicha i szarpie!!! nic [email protected]#$ nie zrobili!!
pan mi podkłada f-rę do zaplacenia: 4 stówy!!!! za co [email protected]# pytam???
odmówiem odbiory auta - niech cos dalej działają... zobowiązali sie jeszcze raz przejrzeć wszytko, ale.... skończyła sie wacha w aucie :jaw drop: więc poprosili żebym zatankował - ok - wlałem za 5 dych .. powinno do prób im styknąć...

dzień 2
dzwonię rano- jak tam?
jest nowa diagnoza!!
wtrysk sam się wyleczył, ale za to padł silnik krokowy... ich komp nie widzi żadnych błedów
????
znaczy jest cacy... odbiór auta na 12,00

pojechałem z sąsiadem
poprosiłem o odpalenie auta... i ... [email protected]#$ mać!!! nic nie zrobione!!! ciągle źle!!! ciagle szarpie, nie trzyma obrotów, smierdzi wacha, nie ma mocy.. kibel!!!
zapytałem co zrobili ? bo ja efektów nie widzę żadnych...
oj nawymieniali sie różnych rzeczy które to oni zrobili ... i stwierdzii - nowa diagnoza !!! - że padniety jest silnik bo nie podciśnienie i cisnienia !!!!
przy takim stanie rzeczy jak [email protected]#$5 w trzy dupy silnik oni sa bezradni - ZROBILI WSZYSTKO CO W ICH MOCY!!!
z racji mojego zajechanego na śmierć silnika zaproponowali że zaplace tylko za uszczelki - 130 zł... no niech starcę

AUTORYZOWANY SERWIS FIAT wydał mi samochód - jak stwierdzili sprawny, bo ich komp nie widzi błedów - i zafundował extra:
- odebrałem samochód który palił 120 l/100km - to nie żart!!! na 10 litrach dolanych nie przejachałem 8km do nowego srwisu!!!!
- wydali mi samochód niesparwny, którego eksplatacja zagraża życiu i zdowiu - choćby dziecioka...
- nie nie zrobili ...bo nie maja tam NARZĘDZI, a uszczelki docina sie z tektury!!
- zafundowali mi - przez to że mnie tak wypuścili - wymiane oleju, filtrów, płukanie silnika, zalany wachą wydech
DRAMAT!!!!
*zdecydowanie NIE POLECAM:
BORSIAK FIAT Konstantynów Łodzki - badna matołów, paproków, nieuków !!!!!
*
... wszystkie te gity wylazły jak wjechałem do "nowego serwisu" gdzie:
sprawdzenie CAŁEGO silnika
sprawdzenie co mu jest
postawienie diagnozy
uleczenie
wyjechanie od nich

zajęło im 4 godziny!!!!!!!!!!

*zdecydowanie POLECAM 
AUTO SERWIS ul. Tokarska 10/12 Łódź*

pozdro
NETbet'usterka

----------


## Jarek.P

To jeszcze napisz, jaka była prawdziwa usterka  :smile: 

J. (którego "Opel Nexteam" Warszawa kiedyś omal nie zabił, nie dokręciwszy mocowania LEWEGO PRZEDNIEGO zawieszenia, wskutek czego lewe przednie koło odpadło wraz z piastą i okolicami w czasie jazdy)

----------


## netbet

> To jeszcze napisz, jaka była prawdziwa usterka


awaria - padł komputer!!! wymiana pamięci - i po zawodach!
SERWIS AUTORYZOWANY tego nie znalazł!!!
warsztat PROFESJONALNY znalazł i naprawił w 4 godziny!!!

specjaliści od marki i modeli FIAT dali dupy!!!!!!

----------


## Martinezio

Autoryzowany serwis fiata ogólnie kuleje i daje dupy... Przyjmują do roboty ludzi, którzy nic a nic się nie znają na naprawach :/ Jak auto po gwarancji, to nigdy w życiu nie oddałbym fury do ASO... Raz, że drogo, dwa że drogo, trzy że do dupy i drogo...
Warto natomiast wspierać warsztaty prawdziwych profesjonalistów  :smile:  Albo robić samemu, chociaż przy obecnej elektronice to bez kompa i dobrego programu nic nie zdziałasz :/ Tylko mechaniczne sprawy, jak wymiana kółek, itp.

----------


## kalio

Trzeba było do torunia przjechac 

ale 120l/100 to byś tylko ze cztery razy musiał po drodze zatankować

----------


## koleszka79

ja pierdziele pełen podziwu i szacunku jestem dla Was!!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Netbet - a na przyszlosc: FiatEcuScan + kabelek OBD2 polutowane piny 1-3-7 jesli dobrze pamietam  :smile:

----------


## gosiakmala

szacun! Wielki szacun! jestem pod wrazeniem.

----------


## krysztofr14

i jeszcze jedno// nie każdy paprok jest wykształciuchem o ile zrozumiesz.

----------


## BasiaMC

Ostatnio policjant, przy zgłaszaniu kradzieży lusterek i zerknieciu na wycene naprawy z "autoryzowanego serwisu" (roboczogodzina... 135 pln netto!!!) przekazał mi ze generalnie te autoryzowane serwisy to biorą kto tam sie nawinie nawet bez wiedzy na praktyki i praktykanci robią auta. Klienci tak czy siak przychodzą bo to "autoryzowany serwis" i w latach gwarancji czesto jest obowiazek przegladów etc. w takich, a oni zarabiają krocie na tym ze pracownicy po prostu z dupy za przeproszeniem wiec biorą tyle co nic. 

Taki pan Zdzisio nie moglby sobie pozwolić na takiego chłystka bo klienci by poszli z dymem ... 

Warto sprawdzac na forach gdzie jest "pewnie".

----------


## netbet

z beczki budowlanej - pytanie do fachowców:
instalacja ogrzewania
mam pytanie:
ogrzewanie parteru - zrobione i zamknięte.
ogrzewanie pietra na poddaszu - w trakcie działań

... i tu jest bajer:
potrzebuje zejść z piętra na parter jedną pętlą ogrzewania - do hydroforni( kurwa - zapomniałem o niej a tam jest [email protected]#$ zimno)  - może być petla niskotemperaturowa od podłogówki
ma to jakiś wpływ na cokolwiek?

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Jarek.P



----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Podczytywałam po cichutku i jestem pełna podziwu..


*Życzenia Radosnych Świąt Wielkanocnych
wypełnionych nadzieją budzącej się do życia
wiosny i wiarą w sens życia.
Pogody w sercu i radości płynącej z faktu
Zmartwychwstania Pańskiego
oraz smacznego Święconego w gronie
najbliższych osób szczerze życzą Kamila i Marcin z rodziną*

----------


## aisa222



----------


## BasH

> z beczki budowlanej - pytanie do fachowców:
> instalacja ogrzewania
> mam pytanie:
> ogrzewanie parteru - zrobione i zamknięte.
> ogrzewanie pietra na poddaszu - w trakcie działań
> 
> ... i tu jest bajer:
> potrzebuje zejść z piętra na parter jedną pętlą ogrzewania - do hydroforni( kurwa - zapomniałem o niej a tam jest [email protected]#$ zimno)  - może być petla niskotemperaturowa od podłogówki
> ma to jakiś wpływ na cokolwiek?
> ...


Nikt Ci biedaku nie odpowiedział, to ja skromnie podpowiem. Jeśli jest tam >=2 stopnie to jest ok, ale jeśli się upierasz, to daj jakikolwiek grzejnik (10 żeber aluminiasa za 2 stówki ) i nawet na niskiej temperaturze podłogowej podniesie ci temp. do przynajmniej 10 stopni. Pewnie będzie go trzeba skryzować trochę na zaworze, ale generalnie da radę.

----------


## macek123

netbet,
jako że sam też samodzielnie kartongipsuje całą chałupę, powiedz mi jaki masz plan na klatkę schodową,
w szczycie tam jest dosc wysoko,

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

macek, to proste, uzyj antygrawitacji!

 :wink:

----------


## macek123

Tomasz, 
chodzi o płyty na ściany i klejenie na placki, systemodawcy pisza ze hmax na placki to jakieś 3m chyba, o le mnie pamięć nie myli.
antygrawitacji juz uzywalem jak robilem tam ruszt itd  :wink:

----------


## netbet

> netbet,
> jako że sam też samodzielnie kartongipsuje całą chałupę, powiedz mi jaki masz plan na klatkę schodową,
> w szczycie tam jest dosc wysoko,


no jest tam zajebiście wysoko, ale jest na to sposób:
murłata na wieńcu leży po zewnetrznej czyli mam tam z 10 cm na oparcie "czegoś"
wieniec jest na wysokości 125 cm nad stropem
rusztowanie 4 ramki dają 125 cm wysokości
trzeba "to coś" oprzeć z jedej strony na tym progu wieńca, z drugiej na rusztowaniu i już

"to coś" w moim przypadku to dwie  4 metrowe pozostałości krokwi 8/18 a na to dechy 40mm ( po calówkach nie odważę się tam łazić  :cool:  )

.... a jak juz sie tam człowiek wgramoli - pełne gacie!

----------


## Robi25

Witam.

Nareszcie robi się ciepło i czas zacząć działać na budowie. Chcę samemu zrobić instalację centralnego ogrzewania, kanalizacji sanitarnej, instalacji wody użytkowej oraz cyrkulację ciepłej wody.

Netbet, możesz napisać jakimi zasadami kierowałeś się podczas montażu każdej z tych instalacji? 

Dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## macek123

spoko net,
ale chodzi mi nie o rusztowanie, bo robie cos jak ty, 
a OKLADZINE SCIAN na klatce  :wink:

----------


## o_c

Klej do styro w pianie + jakiś szybki montaż (nie jeden :wink:  żeby nie było tego trzeba trzymać 10 minut, po 2h można na takiej płycie oprzeć rusztowanie.
... aha jakby spadło to na własną odpowiedzialność :cool:

----------


## Łosiu

Uff .. Własnie przebrnąłem prze komenty  :smile:  Medale za to powinni dawać  :big grin:  200 stron.. masakra...

Gratulacje za wybudowanie chaty bez milionów w kredycie, za świetny dziennik który NAPRAWDE pomaga innym w ich zmaganiach i dzieki za kupe smiechu przy czytaniu  :smile: 
Czytając to przy piwku pare razy się poczułem jakbyśmy raze je pili  :big grin:  Swój chłop, szkoda że tak daleko.

----------


## netbet

Łosiu....

...że Ci sie chciało przelecieć wszystkie strony komentów - masz MEDAL :cool:  .... ale....
na tym forum jest przynajmniej klika naście gitesowych dzienników samorobów.... poszukaj... ( nie podpowiem, bo kogoś pominę i dostane po łbie )

jam jest jedynie namiastką emocji które znajdziesz u innych.... :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.

jakbym ciągnął dziennik dalej - popadlibyście  ze śmiechu :big grin: 
postanowiłem Was oszczędzić :cool:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> jakbym ciągnął dziennik dalej - popadlibyście  ze śmiechu
> postanowiłem Was oszczędzić


szkoda.. fajnie się czytało..

----------


## mazurybka

Coś niesamowitego ten Wasz dziennik...perełka normalnie - jak dla mnie ! Dzięki Wam mam ochotę na ten "skok na głęboką wodę", jak przestrzega rodzinka...czyli budować dom SAMEMU ,tzn.rękami męża i ewentualnie brata. Mój mąż teraz buduje innym, pracuje na budowach,wykończeniówkach...my z budżetem 125tysięcy baliśmy się zaczynać, ale teraz wiem ,że można!  Mam w planach domek salsa 107m...i nieważne,że nie będzie kafelek i że na poddasze będę musiała czekać parę lat.... Wierzę,że warto ! I dzięki Wam i Waszemu dziennikowi mam odwagę marzyć, że ... MOŻNA !!!

----------


## netbet

> .... dzięki Wam i Waszemu dziennikowi mam odwagę marzyć, że ... MOŻNA !!!


eee... nie ma co marzyć, trza się brać do roboty :big lol: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## lpawlow

Brakowało ostatniej części. Teraz już są wszystkie w jednym miejscu.  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 
http://chomikuj.pl/lpawlow/budowa+do...+bez+tajemnic/

Ku chwale samorobom...
 :bye:

----------


## netbet

> Brakowało ostatniej części. Teraz już są wszystkie w jednym miejscu. 
> http://chomikuj.pl/lpawlow/budowa+domu/Cedryk+bez+tajemnic/
> 
> Ku chwale samorobom...


.... ja to chyba sobie to druknę...  :big grin:  zatyram drukarkę... ze dwie ryzy papieru.... a co!
dzięki Ipawlow

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## compi

I popatrz. gdybyś to na YouTube'a wrzucał w postaci filmów to byłbyś już lepszy od Majewskiego i z kontraktem od Googla w ręku. Gratulacje stary!

----------


## aisa222

Gratulejszyn !!  :big grin:

----------


## Staszk

Gratulacje i  żeglarskie "Tak trzymać"

----------


## artix1

Ja pierdziuu, million odsłon  :big grin: . Nagrzebałeś sobie i się narobiło  :yes: . Trzeba było wstawić fotkę koparki i wykopów, potem już mam mury i kończę dach, pozdrowienia. Człowiek całymi miesiącami "wlatał"do netbeta , czekał na kolejne patenty i oglądał postępy na budowie, a później ubzdurał sobie, że może sam by się pobawił w budowlańca i zabrał się za robotę  :big grin: . Kurczę jak widać chcieć znaczy móc . Pozdrawiam!

----------


## dex001

Witam
wielki szacun dla was podziwiam takich ludzi jak wy!
Pozdrawiam

----------


## cyma2704

Szacunek 

Podziwiam za ciężką pracę. 

Podziękowania od wszytkich, którzy zaczynali jak wy z niewielkimi pieniędzmi i dzisiaj mieszkają we własnych domach. Mnie wasz dziennik pomagał przetrwać trudne momenty w czasie budowy. 

Spokojnego mieszkania na swoim.

----------


## netbet

..no dobra chłopaki i laski.... czas "bezruchu" minął...( znaczy ruch był, ale nie opisywany  :big grin:  )
koniec [email protected]#$ o niczym..w końcu to budowa..

z obserwacji... położony wąż od podlewania ogrodu na trawie - nagrzewa się do "czerwoności" pomimo iz jest zielony
a gdyby tak... takiego pexa ... jakieś 400mb połozyć na dachu na papie pod pokryciem docelowym?
mocowanie pomijam - dam se radę
taka "rurka" potrafi nagrzać zasobnik chyba fest....  :cool: 
myslę o CWU ogrzewanej z dachu....kumacie? ... tylko w sezonie niepalnym... tylko latem.... nie chce grzałki do zasobnika...
pomimo iz koszta przemawiają za grzałą - nie che jej... chce mieć ciepłą wode za free....

pozdro
NETbet'60oC

----------


## compi

Pex musi być podobno odsunięty od poszycia bo popłynie. Na zimę woda out lub glikol w obieg. Zaizolowałbym każde połączenie dodatkowo, bo w razie awarii jest masakra.

----------


## netbet

> Pex musi być podobno odsunięty od poszycia bo popłynie. Na zimę woda out lub glikol w obieg. Zaizolowałbym każde połączenie dodatkowo, bo w razie awarii jest masakra.


wiem... wiem... temp tam panujące są straszne...
odsadzenie pexa od papy - nie problem...
woda będzie w obiegu.... wiec będe spuszczał...
masakra? jakie połączenia? ... to taka dodatkowa pętla jak w podłogówce... tylko ona jest na dachu i nie oddaje ciepła a zbiera... :Lol:

----------


## compi

Gdy coś puści to zalewa po kolei wszystko, od sufitu po podłogi, rozbiórka, wełna do kosza, ale jak się ma dobre ubezpieczenie to może co kilka lat warto remont w domu sobie zafundować? ; )
Zyski będą na pewno w okresach słonecznych. Poza nimi niekoniecznie. Stare okno skrzyniowe zorganizuj, wsadź tam w środek szlauch pomalowany na czarno i wystawiaj gdy świeci słońce. Obieg wepnij w wężownicę w zasobniku, pogoń pompką i gotowe : )

----------


## pepito82

Coś podobnego chodzi mi po głowie, ale ja do tego wykorzystałbym stare stalowe grzejniki panelowe pomalowane na czarny mat. Stoją u mnie w garażu 4 takie, mają przyłącza na pół cala albo 3/4. Można je kupić na złomie za parę zł. Na początek zamiast mocować na dachu możesz postawić je na ziemi w słońcu, łatwiej wtedy ustawić odpowiedni kąt wobec słońca. Mam też pomysł jak pogodzić taką prowizorkę z istniejącą instalacją.

Poczytaj też to http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/topic338507-360.html

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Z obserwacji oryginalnego solara zainstalowego u znajomych, wlasnych przemyslen, oraz doswiadczen i wiedzy znajomych hurtownikow ktorzy solary sprzedaja:

- to sie zupelnie nie oplaca bo jest koszmarnie drogie a ch*ja warte  :smile: 
- glikol w solarze: 90 stopni... niby super... ale woda w zasobniku na koniec dnia ledwie 25 stopni... i i tak trzeba dogrzewac...

tyle nt oryginalnego solara... u mnie to nie ma racji bytu...


Netbet, jesli cos ukladac pod blache to raczej miedz... mozna kupic w rolkach zeby bylo mniej lutowania... ale bedzie znacznie drozej...
trzeba by dokladnie przemyslec i jeszcze dokladniej wykonac wymiennik aby sprawnosc byla wysoka bo inaczej gowno z tego bedzie a nie oszczednosc :smile:  tzn kase zamiast wydac na dogrzanie wody wydasz na pompe ktora ci bedzie czynnik tloczyc
Grzejniki panelowe do mnie nie przemawiaja zupelnie... sa stare, stalowe, ciezkie i ja bym tego na dachu nie chcial miec... dlaczego? a chocby dlatego ze pod blaszanym pokryciem wystepuje skraplanie pary wodnej i takie panele co rano byly by pokryte wilgocia do chwile az wysoka temp ich nie osuszy, po kilku latach szlag je trafi i wez czlowieku wydostan je spad blachy...

IMO: jesli cokolwiek to jedynie miedz. poukladana  w wezownice na poludniowej polaci. jakis minimalny przekroj + delikatna pompa i bardzo sprawny wymiennik ciepla. W wezownicy glikol, nie woda. Calosc uzbrojona w czujnik jakis, naczynie wzbiorcze i chocby prosta automatyke do sterowania pompa.

koniec wymadrzania sie  :smile: 

pssst... fotruna czarne  :smile:  wasze zdrowie  :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Dodam ze dwa grosze bo mi się nudzi.
Na dach to bym dał przemysłowy wąż do gorącej wody, najlepiej czarny - są takie. 
Przykładowo:
http://sklep.ticon.pl/category.php?c...caty=20&sort=3
http://www.rynmar.pl/waz_do_wody_goracej.php
http://www.valmark.pl/weze-przemyslo...i-pary-rodzaje

Drogie ale tańsze od miedzi i wygodniejsze. Raczej ułożenie między łatami bezproblemowe.
A tak ogólnie to raczej do takich wynalazków to najlepiej dopasować konstrukcję budynku przed jego wybudowaniem  :tongue: .
Dla większości polskich domków już wybudowanych występują 2 opcje
- solary
- "wojny na złomowisku" :cool: 

Tak sobie pod wpływem innego postu rozważałem nad konstrukcyjnymi aspektami budynku pasywnego i najlepszym rozwiązaniem dla ściągania ciepła z dachu był by lany jednospadowy dach o niskim kącie nachylenia i zwrócony oczywiście optymalnie na południe z utopionym wężem o którym pisałem i czarną dachówką/blachą albo jeszcze lepiej - papą, no i wylany na przemurowaniu z przykładowo betonu komórkowego w warstwie ocieplenia dachu (2 warstwy + płaski  wieniec z lanym dachem)

Chyba sie zagalopowałem... :roll eyes:

----------


## netbet

> Na dach to bym dał przemysłowy wąż do gorącej wody, najlepiej czarny - są takie. 
> Przykładowo:
> http://sklep.ticon.pl/category.php?catx=18&caty=20&sort=3
> http://www.rynmar.pl/waz_do_wody_goracej.php
> http://www.valmark.pl/weze-przemyslowe/weze-do-goracej-wody-i-pary#weze-do-goracej-wody-i-pary-rodzaje
> 
> Drogie ale tańsze od miedzi i wygodniejsze. Raczej ułożenie między łatami bezproblemowe.


tia... te wężyki to wcale mało nie kosztują... 
miało być tanio - wiec ja stawiałem na pexa...

straty ciepła "po drodze" : ... ja mam   - jakby dobrze pokombinować - z dachu do zasobnika jakieś 4m ...wiec o stratach można zapomnieć - czyli woda podgrzana na dachu do temp X wpadnie wprost do zasobnika CWU....i go łogrzeje  :big grin: 

cholera - musze to wszytko jeszcze raz ogarnąć...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> cholera - musze to wszytko jeszcze raz ogarnąć...



"Bez pół litra nie razbieriosz"   :big grin:

----------


## Martinezio

netbet, jak masz zasobnik cwu z dodatkową wężownicą, to możesz całość ogarnąć w układ zamknięty w prostej cyrkulacji (ew. jakieś zabezpieczenie ciśnieniowe + kurek dopustowy). Wąż gumowy miałby zaletę taką, że mógłbyś go przymocować na styk do pokrywy dachowej... Chociaż z drugiej strony lepszy odzysk byłby z powietrza, niż przez deskowanie z nagrzanej papy...
Tak teraz kombinuję na szybko i pomyślałem, że można by zastosować kilka starych chłodnic samochodowych jako wymienniki do odzysku ciepła z powietrza  :wink: 
Czy zakładasz funkcjonowanie w obiegu pompki cyrkulacyjnej, czy jednak wolałbyś grawitacyjnie (o ile się da w ogóle  :wink: )?

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

Ogrmony szacun, czytałam Wasz dziennik parę godzin na początku dokładnie potem po łepkach. Muszę jeszcze do niego wrócić. Szczerze gratuluję :bye:

----------


## tomraider

> Tak teraz kombinuję na szybko i pomyślałem, że można by zastosować kilka starych chłodnic samochodowych jako wymienniki do odzysku ciepła z powietrza


Żeby coś zyskać z chłodnicy trzeba przepuścić przez nią  setki ( może tysiące) m3 powietrza , jak to się dzieje w czasie jazdy auta, lepszym rozwiązaniem jest klimakonwektor ( można w nim grzać bezpośrednio wodę pod ciśnieniem)  ale raczej drogi. Poczytaj o patentach użytkowników ,,Jasiek 71''  i ,,Nydar''.

----------


## netbet

tak z innej beczki.... 

KTO mnie "przykleił" ?

... wisiały se komenty gdzies tam... i było im dobrze.... :big grin:

----------


## keyo

Po czytaniu dziennika coraz bardziej jestem przekonany, że też może spróbuję w dużej części własnoręcznie (oczywiście z pomocą znajomych) stworzyć coś. Mam dużo doświadczenia (teoria) w stanach surowych (choć moja dziedzina to informatyka i marketing), ale z wykończeniówką to już będzie gorzej. Widzę że będę się musiał bardzo dużo jeszcze douczyć  :smile: . Gratulacje podjęcia się takiego przedsięwzięcia i postępu prac i dzięki za dawanie kopa ludziom do własnego działania.

----------


## Kasia242

netbet dasz radę w niedalekiej przyszłosci zaktualizowac zdjęcia w swoim dzienniku bo częśc sie nie wyświetla,a nie ukrywam że podglądnął bym co nie co :yes: 
pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

> netbet dasz radę w niedalekiej przyszłosci zaktualizowac zdjęcia w swoim dzienniku bo częśc sie nie wyświetla,a nie ukrywam że podglądnął bym co nie co
> pozdrawiam


ja juz dziennika nie będę uzupełniał... niemoc i niechęć i ...
ale jak cos potrzeba dawaj @ - podeślę foty

a ten przerobiony do *pdf tez pogubił zdjęcia? 
jeden "ktoś" wszytko przerobił do ściągania....i tam było wszystko....

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## markoos

> Po czytaniu dziennika coraz bardziej jestem przekonany, że też może spróbuję w dużej części własnoręcznie (oczywiście z pomocą znajomych) stworzyć coś. Mam dużo doświadczenia (teoria) w stanach surowych (choć moja dziedzina to informatyka i marketing), ale z wykończeniówką to już będzie gorzej. Widzę że będę się musiał bardzo dużo jeszcze douczyć . Gratulacje podjęcia się takiego przedsięwzięcia i postępu prac i dzięki za dawanie kopa ludziom do własnego działania.


Keyo śmiało zaczynaj... 
ja tez informatyk a samorobnie postawiłem dom. Teraz dłubę wenętrze (asystent to mój ojciec bo są prace gdzie przydaje się ktos chociażby przytrzymac lub podac cos jak stoisz na rusztowaniu
Jedyna ekipa jaka u mnie była to panowie od wylewek (koszt robocizny był na tle tani że nie opłacało mi się samemu paprac. Przyszli zrobili swoje w 6 godzin. 
Ale czasu musisz poświęcić duuużo. 
Pozdrawiam.

Ps Net jak tam dłubiesz już górę ? czy narazie cieszysz się mieszkaniem na swoim  :wink:

----------


## maggs1

> tak z innej beczki.... 
> 
> KTO mnie "przykleił" ?
> 
> ... wisiały se komenty gdzies tam... i było im dobrze....


Przyklejone dłużej powisi  :smile:

----------


## Morko28

Budowałem dom z synami, zajęło nam to dwa lata do stanu surowego. Teraz bierzemy się za wykończenie, pomaga w tym fakt, że synek posiada wykształcenie z wykończeniówki właśnie. Mam pytanie - Czy w internecie są jakieś darmowe programy do wirtualnego projektowania wnętrz w 3D? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## compi

> Budowałem dom z synami, zajęło nam to dwa lata do stanu surowego. Teraz bierzemy się za wykończenie, pomaga w tym fakt, że synek posiada wykształcenie z wykończeniówki właśnie. Mam pytanie - Czy w internecie są jakieś darmowe programy do wirtualnego projektowania wnętrz w 3D? Pozdrawiam.


Gratulacje i życzę wytrwałości, szczególnie że mieszkamy nieopodal. U mnie budowa przebiegała podobnie i wykończeniówka przybrała faktycznego brzmienia, hehe. Programy znajdziesz na stronach producentów płytek, mebli, nawet Ikea ma coś na swojej stronie. Tyle że trzeba na to poświęcić sporo czasu. Czasem łatwiej jest coś naszkicować i kredkę dobrać : ).

----------


## gylorm

> wieści z placu boju....
> 
> A MIAŁO NIE BYC OKIEN!!!
> a som!! ( przynajmniej pierwsze - reszta z czasem )
> 
> a wiec mamy ( po trudnych wyborach i walce wręcz ):
> - profil jednokomorowy - nowość!!
> - okna drewniane!!
> - nietłukący materiał przepuszczający dwu warstowy !!
> ...


Każdy ma swoje życie, ale ja właśnie mówiłem sakramentalne TAK, jak po pisałeś. [email protected]#$$wa jakie to wszystko jest piękne. Od wiosny (2014) sam ruszam z pomysłem (budową). Pozdro dla dziecioka  :big grin:

----------


## b2211

Jaki węgiel używasz w Dakonie proszę o krótką instrukcję twojego palenia w piecu. Dzisiaj podłączyłem piec ale chodzi o ekonomię i prostotę palenia czy coś przymykasz przykręcasz itd. Nadmieniam iż większość inspiracji brałem od Ciebie i Majkiego. Większość prac (90%) wykonałem  razem z moim kochanym tatą. Chociaż jego motto było "Ja nie wiem, nigdy tego nie robiłem, i  Ci nic w tym nie pomogę" Dawno nie czytałem twojego forum z uwagi na robotę ale skończyłem na etapie jak się wprowadziłeś. Nie wiem czy się ociepliłeś (położyłeś strukturę) jeżeli jeszcze nie to służę instrukcją, nie ma nic prostszego niż zrobienie ocieplenia i położenie struktury (oczywiście pierwszy raz ocieplałem i kładłem strukturę szukając info na necie i u znajomego budowlańca przez telefon). Czy jest to trudne to Ci powiem że jest to bajka przy chociażby murowaniu czy rozkładaniu kanalizacji, wody lub tynku w domu (miałem tynkarza ale uciekł jak pojechałem na wakacje i trzeba była też samemu kończyć)

----------


## netbet

> Jaki węgiel używasz w Dakonie proszę o krótką instrukcję twojego palenia w piecu. Dzisiaj podłączyłem piec ale chodzi o ekonomię i prostotę palenia czy coś przymykasz przykręcasz itd. Nadmieniam iż większość inspiracji brałem od Ciebie i Majkiego. Większość prac (90%) wykonałem  razem z moim kochanym tatą. Chociaż jego motto było "Ja nie wiem, nigdy tego nie robiłem, i  Ci nic w tym nie pomogę" Dawno nie czytałem twojego forum z uwagi na robotę ale skończyłem na etapie jak się wprowadziłeś. Nie wiem czy się ociepliłeś (położyłeś strukturę) jeżeli jeszcze nie to służę instrukcją, nie ma nic prostszego niż zrobienie ocieplenia i położenie struktury (oczywiście pierwszy raz ocieplałem i kładłem strukturę szukając info na necie i u znajomego budowlańca przez telefon). Czy jest to trudne to Ci powiem że jest to bajka przy chociażby murowaniu czy rozkładaniu kanalizacji, wody lub tynku w domu (miałem tynkarza ale uciekł jak pojechałem na wakacje i trzeba była też samemu kończyć)


instrukcja palenia w Dakonie:
- podpalam jakąś rozpałkę, walę na to "szczapki" ... czekam aż zabangla
- zasypuje węglem
- czekam aż zabangla
- zasypuje do pełna
... i tak raz na dobę, chyba że dosypię jak nie zgasł wtedy pomija rozpał....

... a tak na poważnie
25kg orzecha na dobę przy częściowym ociepleniu ścian i całkowitym ( 30cm wełny ) ociepleniu dachu
pewnie ten wynik byłby lepszy gdyby mi się chciało ocieplić ściany...( cholerna niemoc )

przy piecu nic nie majdruje... miarkownik ustawiony na 60st ... przysłona na czopuchy otwarta na maxa...
po prostu daje mu pracować a nie męczyć się...
problemem jest ilość popiołu.. pyłu.... dużo go.... i syfi ...

podłogówka chodzi gdzieś w granicach 30-35 stopni... teraz gdy mamy -6 za oknem...
i zdarza mi się zapomnieć dosypać do pieca.... zgaśnie.. i łapię sie na tym ze nie chodzi jak temp  w domu spada poniżej krytycznych 22 st  :wink: 

generalnie jestem z kotła zadowolony ale ... starzeję się ....
węgiel.. dosypywanie... popiół i jego wybieranie.... jest chyba dla młodych... 
kocioł dolnego spalania - o nim mowa - pewnie za kilka lat będzie zabroniony - piep#@% ekologia.... ale to bardzo dobre piece...
może niekoniecznie w takiej konfiguracji jak u mnie... ale to dobre piece.

czekam tak naprawdę jak unia dofinansuje infrastrukturę gazową w Polsce i każe sie pod nią podpiąć.

...ale pewnie se jeszcze poczekam...

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## b2211

tylko że orzecha to mi dosłownie połyka, dodajesz do tego miału lub groszka czy też palisz samym orzechem

----------


## netbet

> tylko że orzecha to mi dosłownie połyka, dodajesz do tego miału lub groszka czy też palisz samym orzechem


ładuje sam orzech... ten drobnego... i nie kręcę kotła ponad 55 stopni...co i tak jest marnotrawstwem przy podłogówce.

przenoszę dyskusję do komentów - tam jej miejsce.

----------


## netbet

> tylko że orzecha to mi dosłownie połyka, dodajesz do tego miału lub groszka czy też palisz samym orzechem


i jeszcze mnie naszło...

....ty lepiej powiedz co tam masz pod ten piec podpięty i ile tego jest... bo może chata 400m2, same grzejniki, sauna, ... i dziwisz się że nie daje rady :wink:

----------


## b2211

Chatka Puchatka  :smile:  160m2 + piwnica ocieplone 15cm styropianu, wszędzie podłogówka, zaznaczam iż dopiero zaczynam palić w piecu. Pomijam fakt iż po pierwszych 3 paleniach było ciemno od dymu a ja wychodziłem jak kominiarz.

----------


## netbet

> Chatka Puchatka  160m2 + piwnica ocieplone 15cm styropianu, wszędzie podłogówka, zaznaczam iż dopiero zaczynam palić w piecu. Pomijam fakt iż po pierwszych 3 paleniach było ciemno od dymu a ja wychodziłem jak kominiarz.


powiem tak... przy wygrzewaniu chaty węgla idzie masakrycznie, tak samo jak dopuścisz do wychłodzenia...
50kg na dobę wtedy to norma...
z obserwacji wiem że jak wygaszę piec na kilka godzin, żeby go bujnąć musi zeżreć jakieś 10 kg orzecha... czyli jakkieś 1/3 dziennego zapotrzebowania

pierwsze 3 palenia...

...były najfajniejsze! piec czysty, komin czysty, cug jak cholera... nie ma prawa dymić!

DAKON to sumie gówniany piec i kapryśny  :big grin:  ... ale tani.

dymi i prycha jak:
- nie ma cugu w kominie
- ma pełny popielnik tak że jak otworzysz drzwiczki wysypuje się z niego
- ma zasyfioną ostatnią komorę przed wylotem... tą wąską...
- ma zasyfioną rurę między piecem a kominem.... któreś kolano

... i pewnie dymi spod klap? 
... na uszczelnieniu sznurami?

160m2 czyli jakieś 1000 - 1200mb pexa.... czyli normalnie
pod jaki komin masz go podpiętego? 200mm? 160mm? 140mm??

----------


## pepito82

Jeżeli szukacie jakichś informacji o dakonie to tu znajdziecie ich bardzo wiele łącznie z przeróbkami.

----------


## b2211

Komin 200mm Znam już chyba winowajcę wielkiego dymienia klapka w rurze przy wyjściu z komina była opadnięta, rzeczywiście dymi po klapami  :wiggle: 
A jak z tym węglem samym orzechem tylko palisz ? Jeżeli masz możliwość to zrób mi zdjęcie miarkownika bo u mnie coś nie chodzi a rozkręciłem go na części od razu na samym początku i nie wiem teraz czy jest dobrze złożony, chodzi mi właściwie o tą część w miarkowniku co się dźwignię zakłada gdyż to całkowicie powyciągałem.

----------


## netbet

miarkownik... skala już dawno się wytarła...

----------


## b2211

Jak wyciągniesz ten fragment który trzyma wajchę, to gładką stroną jest do pieca czy też odwrotnie, rozłożyłem to całe i teraz nie wiem jak to ma być poprawnie złożone. Teraz mam tak że jak podnoszę wajchę czyli otwarcie drzwiczek pieca to mi pokrętło idzie w stronę pieca a według mnie powinno być odwrotnie.

----------


## netbet

"odkręcania" - w lewo - miarkownika powoduje podnoszenie się klapy... czyli zwiększa się dopływ wiatru
"zakręcanie" - w prawo - miarkownika daje skutek odrotny

tak to działa u mnie...

----------


## jk48

> Bracia i Bratuffki !!
> 
> ...śpieszę podziękować Wszystkim którzy tu zaglądali, zaglądają  i ... pewnie będą zaglądać .... bo....
> 
> dziś tak mnie tknęło i sprawdziłem:
> - dziennik + komenty przekroczyły pewną magiczną liczbę odsłon:
> *MILION   !!!!!*
> 
> a wszytko w :
> ...


Witam,
czytam fm parę lat,tu i  tam Ciebie wywołują ,ale ja dopiero teraz wsio przeczytałem.Powiem głośno -SZACUUUUNNNNNN, dałeś radę , w wielkim stylu,z wielkim humorem.Jestm pod wrażeniem,Dzieki.
Janusz

----------


## b2211

Wiesz co powiem szczerze że zaczynam uchodzić trochę za ułomnego z uwagi na to i pytam Cię o sprawy które masz w dzienniku tam tez ktoś zrobił Ci ostatnio wpis (dostałem info i się skapowałem że komentarze i dziennik to nie to samo) zauważyłem że masz dokładne zdjęcie miarkownika i pieca. Ale pomijając miarkownik (dalej nie wiem co z nim jest nie tak dlatego palę na dmuchawie) to mi na napełnionym do pełna piecu pali około 7 max 8 godzin. Przy twoich 24 godzinach jest strasznie  mało ponadto widzę u Ciebie czyściutki popiół a ja mam sporo spieków. Nie ma znaczenia czy jest to groszek czy orzech, wszystkiego próbowałem kupiłem w workach na dużym składzie więc jest to dobry węgiel z kilku kopalni więc na pewno nie chodzi o jakość opału.

----------


## netbet

dmuchawa w dakonie????
dawaj zdjęcia!!!

ja nie ma ....

stałopalność...

ostatnio przerabiam temat... zmiejszenie temp zadanej na 45 stopni.. czyli ino ino...
podłogówka i tak więcej nie łyknie jak 42 stopnie
wszystko co podgrzejesz więcej i tak idzie w komin... co co to ma odebrać?  ( chyba że masz bufor )

... poza tym z tą stałopalnością 24H to u mnie jest różnie... a zależy to od zasypów, wygaszeń.. temp na zewnątrz...
ja przyjmuję że raz na 20 godzin musze go zasypać.

----------


## b2211

zdjęcia zapodam ale najwcześniej w nd jutro mnie nie ma na budowie a w sb nie zdążę, 
temperaturę ustawiam na 50' (zakres mi wychodzi od 38-62' czyli dmuchawa załącza się przy temp. 48' i spada do 38' potem dojdzie różnie 56-62' i znowu zjazd w dół) jeżeli dam mniej niż 50'  to  strasznie kopci gdyż spada do prawie 30'
bufora nie mam  :sad: 
stałopalność trochę mnie to pociesza ale max 7-8 h przy pełnym załadunku to chyba przesada
apropo miarkownika to u mnie to działa w ten sposób iż żadne kręcenie nic nie daje tylko wajchę sobie mogę ręcznie odgiąć i wtedy pociągnie klapkę

----------


## b2211

Dakonek w pełnej krasie

----------


## netbet

jajks! to dają teraz takie "bajery" w zestawie ?

ale....

...jak dla mnie to chory zestaw: miarkownik i dmuchawa? po co oba?
przecież jeden i drugi ma zadanie dostarczać bądź ograniczać powietrze do procesu spalania
odpiąć któregoś - zostawić tylko jednego 



> temperaturę ustawiam na 50' (zakres mi wychodzi od 38-62' czyli dmuchawa załącza się przy temp. 48' i spada do 38' potem dojdzie różnie 56-62' i znowu zjazd w dół) jeżeli dam mniej niż 50' to strasznie kopci gdyż spada do prawie 30'


i tak działa elletronika? żart?
wydawało mi się że taki zestaw z dmuchawą powinien być precyzyjniejszy niż zwykły miarkownik
przy nastawie miarkownika na 50 stopni "wahnięcie" w górę u mnie max 5 stopni, czyli przy zadanej 50 może dobić do 55 stopni
żadnych takich różnic w temp nie mam... no chyba że jest "rozpał" ... nagrzeje się kocioł ... załaczą pompy... wychłodzi go podłogówka, pompy staną... znowu trochę nakotłuje i pompy się włączą...i tak sie dzieje gdzieś do 38 stopni... później już tylko się pali aż osiągnie zadaną temp na miarkowniku

jak chcesz zostać przy elektronice, to pokombinowałbym coś z czasami tej dmuchawki i jej obrotami - tu jest chyba przyczyna ... chyba za bardzo się "wkręca"
mam rozumieć że klapa pod wiatrakiem jest zamknięta, śruba regulująca szczelinę wykręcona i lewego wiatru gdzieś bokiem nie bierze...

z doświadczenia :
ten kocioł chodząc tylko na miarkowniku bez wymuszonego podawania powietrza potrafi dojechać do 60 st bardzo szybko

inną sprawą jest pod co jest podpięty i ile wody ma nagrzać.
masz miej więcej tyle samo m2 co my...koło 160... 
my mamy na tej pow. jakieś 850m pexa 16
zasobnik u nas 140l z pojedynczą wężownicą...
cała instalacja w miedzi i max przekrój rury to 1 cal ( redukcja zaraz na przyłączach kotła )
piętro ma osobny zawór 3D i osobną pompę

----------


## b2211

u mnie piętro i parter wszystko na jednym zaworze 3d i na jednej pompie 60
pex mam prawie tyle samo 800m (weszły 4 krążki po 200m) rozłożony pex też w garażu
zasobnik 125l z pojedynczą wężownicą podłączony zalany był wodą jak mi nie szła pompa od podłogówki ale nie używany
dzisiaj temperatura dobiła do 70'
żadnego wiatru bokiem nie bierze dmuchawa jest podpięta do klapki więc miarkownik jak coś może chodzić razem z wyłączoną dmuchawą 
w pn ma przyjść gościu od kotłów zobaczyć na ten miarkownik co z nim nie halo sam do tego nie doszedłem więc nie mam możliwości palenia z miarkownikiem

----------


## netbet

obserwacje bieżące:

palę non stop od 3 dni...
ostatnia doba:
temp na zew 3st
kocioł zasypany do pełna o 16,00
nastawy:
temp zadana - 45st
temp w podogę - 38st
jest godzina 9,15

... ciągle się pali.. i popali jeszcze jakieś 1,5 godziny

czyli.... stałopalność ok, 18 godzin....

----------


## b2211

Czy masz te boczne doloty powietrza na piecu otwarte czy zamknięte, w instrukcji pisze że mają być otwarte, jeżeli masz otwarte to obie z obu stron czy też z jednej i jaki stopień masz otwarcia.

----------


## netbet

> Czy masz te boczne doloty powietrza na piecu otwarte czy zamknięte, w instrukcji pisze że mają być otwarte, jeżeli masz otwarte to obie z obu stron czy też z jednej i jaki stopień masz otwarcia.


obie dziury - doloty boczne - zamknięte.
według moich obserwacji ich otwarcie zwiększa spalanie ... dostarczamy dodatkowe powietrze..

spalanie na dziś...
kocioł został dosypany o 11,00 ... jakieś 5 kg - pozostało trochę w worze ze wczoraj
pali się jeszcze...

----------


## b2211

był spec od pieca miarkownik chyba zepsuty zabrał ze sobą, 
co do połykania węgla to mi się nawet nie chce pisać w ciągu 5h pożarł cały zbiornik

----------


## netbet

rada tak na szybko:
- wywal elektronikę!

po jaka cholerę pchać wiatr wiatrakiem, jak cug w konimie załatwia sprawę. ( zakładam że jest )
a jak jest za duzy - to można go lekko przydusić przepustnicą na czopuchu...

----------


## netbet

> był spec od pieca miarkownik chyba zepsuty zabrał ze sobą, 
> co do połykania węgla to mi się nawet nie chce pisać w ciągu 5h pożarł cały zbiornik


kolejne raportowanie żebyś miał świadomość..

zasyp wczoraj o 19,00 do pełna
nastawy temp bez zmian
za oknem -2 stopnie
w chacie ukrop - 24 stopnie....

jest 9,20... ciągle się pali .... na piecu jakieś 45 st
myslę że popali sie jeszcze ze 2-3 godziny...

pali sie krócej... ale wczoraj mi zgasł na jakąś godzinę... i trzeba go było "bujnąc"

----------


## blekowca

jakbyś chciał sklecić, to może się projekt przyda  :cool:

----------


## Amelia 2



----------


## fnx

Przepraszam z góry za spam ale nie mogę wysłać do Ciebie wiadomości ze względu na zapchaną skrzynkę.
Netbet jak można się z Tobą skontaktować?

----------


## b2211

zapodałem nowy miarkownik i nic z tego nie dźwiga mi klapki za ciężka z tym wentylatorem  :sad:

----------


## netbet

> Przepraszam z góry za spam ale nie mogę wysłać do Ciebie wiadomości ze względu na zapchaną skrzynkę.
> Netbet jak można się z Tobą skontaktować?


już możesz... :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> zapodałem nowy miarkownik i nic z tego nie dźwiga mi klapki za ciężka z tym wentylatorem


bo nie dźwignie.... albo miarkownik, albo wiatr..

----------


## fnx

Witam.
Dostałem właśnie mail z linkiem:
http://muratordom.pl/tagi/nowe-warun...hniczne,22644/

Czytaliście to?
Przecież to jakieś chore, co Wy o tym uważacie i jak Wy budowaliście dom? Tzn. za x lat będę musiał dodizolować dom, zmienić okna bo tak unia chce?

----------


## radamara

> Witam.
> Dostałem właśnie mail z linkiem:
> http://muratordom.pl/tagi/nowe-warun...hniczne,22644/
> 
> Czytaliście to?
> Przecież to jakieś chore, co Wy o tym uważacie i jak Wy budowaliście dom? Tzn. za x lat będę musiał dodizolować dom, zmienić okna bo tak unia chce?


Tego przecież nie wiemy od wczoraj - oczywistą rzeczą było, że wszelkie wymagania będą zaostrzane. Kolejną atrakcją będzie zapewne obowiązkowa próba szczelności dla budynków mieszkalnych - póki co jest tylko zalecana. 

Zamiast wpadać w panikę - przeczytaj, jakich obiektów dotyczą WT i wszystko będzie jasne:
_" Przepisy rozporządzenia stosuje się przy projektowaniu, budowie i przebudowie oraz przy zmianie sposobu użytkowania budynków oraz budowli nadziemnych i podziemnych spełniających funkcje użytkowe budynków, a także do związanych z nimi urządzeń budowlanych, z zastrzeżeniem § 207 ust. 2"_

I inna ważna rzecz - dla tych, którzy rozpoczęli już budowę:
_"Do budynków, wobec których przed dniem wejścia w życie niniejszego rozporządzenia została wydana decyzja o pozwoleniu na budowę lub odrębna decyzja o zatwierdzeniu projektu budowlanego lub został złożony wniosek o wydanie takich decyzji, stosuje się przepisy dotychczasowe."_

----------


## fnx

No tak ale jak zacznę się budować to mnie już obowiązują nowe przepisy? (budowa obecnie gdzieś w głowie)

----------


## radamara

> No tak ale jak zacznę się budować to mnie już obowiązują nowe przepisy? (budowa obecnie gdzieś w głowie)


Obowiązują Cię wtedy przepisy, które będą aktualne w chwili uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę. Np. jeśli uzyskasz pozwolenie w 2016 roku i wtedy zaczniesz budować, ale skończysz w 2017 - nie obowiązują Cię wymogi od 2017 roku, tylko te od 2014 roku.

Tutaj możesz zobaczyć, jak będą zmieniać się dopuszczalne wartości U oraz EP:
http://www.architektura.info/index.p...ch_usytuowanie

----------


## nika1k

> Obowiązują Cię wtedy przepisy, które będą aktualne w chwili uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę. Np. jeśli uzyskasz pozwolenie w 2016 roku i wtedy zaczniesz budować, ale skończysz w 2017 - nie obowiązują Cię wymogi od 2017 roku, tylko te od 2014 roku.
> 
> Tutaj możesz zobaczyć, jak będą zmieniać się dopuszczalne wartości U oraz EP:
> http://www.architektura.info/index.p...ch_usytuowanie


Koffam Was!!!  wielki szacun, bez ściemy, chcę aby Nasza budowa tak wyglądała, chociaż... nie przewidujemy budować sami, przynajmniej stanu surowego zamkniętego, jednak wASZE PODEJŚCIE DO TEMATU - POWALA!!! niejedno małżeństwo i niemałżeństwo by tego nie przetrwało
My na razie szukamy miejsca dla siebie, z widokiem  :smile:  trwa to już dłuuuuugo, ale prawie mamy :smile:  beskid żywiecki w porywach Tatry widać, echhhh , może wypali
A wtedy piszemy dziennk, mamy to ustalone  :smile:  Dla mnie to druga budowa , dla mojego nieżona :wink:  pierwsza poważna, garaż  się chyba nie liczy, tak mówi  :smile:  chociaż jak go zobaczyłam łałłł z bajerami hehehehe 
A co do Was moi kochani, będziecie wzorcem, takim z Sevres, bez ściemy  :smile:  
To chyba jakiś znak że na Was trafiłam przeglądając forum Muratora 
Pozdrawiamy cieplutko i Głównego Budowniczego i Główną Dytektorkę Budowy o Dziecioku nie wspominając, ojjjj to chyba już Kawaler tejże budowy  :smile: 
Monia i Artur ( przyszli budowniczy swojego miejsca na ziemi  :wink: )

----------


## fnx

netbet znów pełna skrzynka  :wink:

----------


## netbet

netbety zrobiły znów porządek :wink:

----------


## b2211

Czy masz i używasz w Dakonie ekonomizera, wyczytałem w instrukcji iż montuje się to w piecu ?

----------


## netbet

> Czy masz i używasz w Dakonie ekonomizera, wyczytałem w instrukcji iż montuje się to w piecu ?


.. to te trzy malutkie cegiełki w środku?
wywaliłem i palę bez nich.... bo niby co one mają dać? ograniczają co? zatrzymują co? działają pobudzająco na co? :big grin: 

jak tam palenie b2211?

pozdro
Netbet

----------


## b2211

Teraz ciężko coś powiedzieć gdyż palę popołudniami (w końcu mamy wiosnę :big grin: ) więc właściwie nie mam pojęcia jak to czasowo wychodzi. W związku z tym nie próbowałem jeszcze miarkownika (zrobiłem przeciwwagę jak dołożę duży klucz francuski to podnosi klapę) ale szczerze wątpię aby to wystarczyło. Najpewniej będę musiał zdemontować wentylator i wtedy spróbować z miarkownikiem. Najprawdopodobniej się za to wezmę dopiero jak będę mieszkał gdyż teraz nie mam na to czasu a pracy w bród gładzie, malowanie, kominek, panele, płytki, schody, poręcze itd. itd.  :Confused:  Sprawę ekonomizera mi wytłumaczyłeś mam założone od początku więc to nic nie daje.

----------


## netbet

> Teraz ciężko coś powiedzieć gdyż palę popołudniami (w końcu mamy wiosnę).


...czyli palisz tak jak ja... :wink: 
... rozpał gdzieś koło 18-19 i pełny zasyp
... kocioł chodzi gdzieś do 8-9 rano...
... w ciągu dnia nie palę ( przy takich temp za oknem ... do -5 )
... i kolejny zasyp....

te cegiełki mało co dają.... paliłem "z nimi" i paliłem "baz nich"...
może i dopalają...może nie.. ale na pewno mnie [email protected]!# ich spadanie przy czyszczeniu pieca :Lol: 
wiec... "wyrwałem chwasta"


podpowiem ci coś jeszcze ... kontroluj kolana rur spalinowych!
( nie wiem jak to masz podpięte pod komin, ale pewnie jakieś kolanko masz )
kożde kolano to magazyn dla sadzy... super miejsce żeby się odadzić i przytkać...

----------


## netbet

słuchajta....

mam szybkie pytanie:

stopnie drewniane mocowane do podłoża betonowego na kołkach do tego przewidzianych - ja mam LSB Koelnera
kołek osadzony w betonie, stopnie powiercone od dołu, wypoziomowane...

... i tu pytanie:
czy / na co  wklejać te kołki w stopnie drewniane?
bo chyba sie je jakoś wkleja?
kołek plasticzak - stopień drewniany... 

bo tak tylko posadzić na tych kołeczkach i zapianować to mi się nie widzi....


pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Jarek.P

Te kołki zasadniczo się wbija "na wcisk" w dziurę w drewnie. Kleić nie ma sensu, to się trzyma mocno.

Ale szczerze mówiąc - moje trepy przykleiłem po prostu na piankę, bez żadnych kołków i to się trzyma jak jasna cholera! Naprawdę, o ile kołki nie są potrzebne z innych powodów (np. konieczność regulacji poziomu/wysokości), to nie widzę sensu stosowania dodatkowych mocowań. Jednego trepa u siebie musiałem zerwać, najpierw usiłowałem go odkleić wbijając młotem od boku klin, jedyny skutek to 3cm bukowa decha klejona z klejonki zaczęła mi się giąć na długości w łuk, a pianka nie puszczała, musiałem ją dopiero brzeszczotem do metalu podciąć, żeby puściła.

----------


## netbet

kołki stosuję - bo muszę...muszę się wypoziomować... i zgubić jakieś 15mm
wiec kołek dodatkowo stoi na podkładka osb
klejenie na samą pianę? jakąś "lepsiekszą" niskoprężną?
bo co sklep - inne teorie i polecane produkty...

----------


## jaremy

netbet zerknij na system michno może to rozwiąęe twoje problemy

----------


## Jarek.P

No nie, jak poziom musisz ustawiać, to bez kołka nie poradzisz.
Piankę stosuję tylko niskoprężną, ale żadną lepsiejszą, kupuję to, co aktualnie jest w najlepszej promocji w Castoramie, aktualnie używam cuda marki "Cezar", do schodów chyba szła marka "Casto". Używałem również jakiegoś Soudala i jakąś superduper piankę, która mi została po styropianiarzach. I szczerze mówiąc... nie widzę między nimi żadnej różnicy. Może tyle, że ta superduper miała ładny zielony kolor, poza tym - pianka jak pianka.

----------


## netbet

tamat schodów ogarnięty.
sie robią :big grin: 

...a ... z innej beczki:

znowu jakieś dopiski dostałem.... że niby najpozyteczniejszy, że niby najlepszy...

szlag by to - ja jestem po prostu NETbet  :cool: 

p.s
.... po takich "nadaniach" to strach będzie o coś zapytać..... że niby jak.... ten "naj" nie wie...
szlag by to...

----------


## CIHY

Witam . Schody czyli trepy powinno się kleić , ja robie tak: kołek w beton odbijam znaczniki wierce stopień ,pasuje ,poziomuje podkładkami , wyciągam stopień zalewam z tuby klejem montażowym( 5,10.15,20 taka czerwona tuba )na kołki i nakładam stopień. Kleić trzeba mimo że kołki plastykowe ciasno siedzą w drewnie, ale po pewnym czasie drewno doschnie w domu i zaczną się luzy i trzeszczenie. Jak masz luzy po 15 mm to zapodaj troszeczkę piany punktowo i będzie git.
pozdro

----------


## sopot7

Witajcie
Przeczytałem calutki dziennik budowy od dechy do dechy zaczynając o godzinie 17.  Na początku była to zwykła lektura, ale z każdym wpisem, zdjęciem i komentarzem oraz anegdotką budowałem ten dom razem z Tobą! Miałem łzy w oczach i śmiałem się do rozpuku a czytając co robisz zastanawiałem się ska masz tyle pomysłów, skąd czerpiesz moc... Zrozumiałem po 150 wpisie, że bez samozaparcia i wielkiego poczucia humoru nic z tego by nie było.
Dziś jestem na początku Twojej drogi, mając w głowie mnóstwo pytań i wątpliwości, ale gdy przeczytałem Twój dziennik wiem że każdy może dać radę.
 :wave: Na koniec wielkie dzięki za wspaniałe i dowcipne wpisy które doprowadziły mnie do śmiechu i do łez. :wave:

----------


## Takao

Netbet mam do Ciebie dwa pytania. 1. Widziałem, że robiłeś suche tynki - sam buduje dom i też wolałbym płyty g-k na ściany. Czy po tych kilku latach użytkowania uważasz, że to dobra technologia - jak Ci się takie tynki sprawdzają w praktyce. 2. Drugie pytanie dotyczy poddasza - od razu je robiłeś czy zostawiłeś na deser po przeprowadzce. Ja planowałem zrobić tylko wylewki oraz ocieplenie połaci dachowej z ofoliowaniem (aby wełna nie mokła od pary).

----------


## netbet

pyt 1: ... z perspektywy czasu to dobre rozwiązanie... wprawdzie pojawiają się "rysy" na sufitach ale to moja zasługa... wiem dlaczego pęka.
na ścianach brak rys...i to też moja zasługa :big grin: 
osobiście nie widzę jakiś dramatycznych minusów technologi ( choć jest jeden mankament )... no może poza szlifowaniem gładzi. bo to jest syf nad syfy....
..owa niedogodność to .... pustak P+W z brakiem pionowej spoiny.
ściana postawiona z takich pustaków na PRZEWIEWY. właśnie na zamkach
nie czuć tego latem, jesienią.. ale zimą jak zaczyna wiać... czuć że tam wieje.
przyklejona płyta i tak tego nie elimuje w 100% - trzeba szybko robić ocieplenie zew.

czasem gdzies widzę zamieszkałe domy bez ocieplenia, ale murowane z pionową spoiną.
dom z P+W musi być ocieplony bo inaczej jest zimno.

pyt 2: ... tak.. na deser..
ocieplone poddasze i tyle.
właśnie kończę zabawę z nim :big grin: 
najgorsza jest klatka schodowa i same schody... ale idzie to zrobić samemu... :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Takao

Jeżeli dobrze zrozumiałem to miałeś w zimę od środka przyklejone płyty gipsowe a z zewnątrz nie było styropianu. Jeżeli tak to pozytyw dla płyt, że takie przewiewy wytrzymały(tj. zimne powietrze). Sam chciałbym przykleić płyty w tym roku ale wykończenie domu do stopnia pozwalającego na zamieszkanie planuje dopiero w 2015 roku. Dom będzie w zimę ocieplony więc mróz może płytom nie zaszkodzi - w środku domu nie powinien być duży mróz. 

Ps. może zdradzisz jak się zasłużyłeś przy tych sufitach, że pękają :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Ps. może zdradzisz jak się zasłużyłeś przy tych sufitach, że pękają


sztywne łaczenie ściany z sufitem... ale idzie to naprawić.... trza porozcinać i aktyl dać :yes: 
piętro robione już bez baboli...

----------


## [email protected]

> ..owa niedogodność to .... pustak P+W z brakiem pionowej spoiny.
> ściana postawiona z takich pustaków na PRZEWIEWY. właśnie na zamkach
> nie czuć tego latem, jesienią.. ale zimą jak zaczyna wiać... czuć że tam wieje.
> przyklejona płyta i tak tego nie elimuje w 100% - trzeba szybko robić ocieplenie zew.
> 
> czasem gdzies widzę zamieszkałe domy bez ocieplenia, ale murowane z pionową spoiną.
> dom z P+W musi być ocieplony bo inaczej jest zimno.
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet


Generalnie każdy system P+W to pomyłka nawet sylikaty czy suporexy to jest dobre dla wykonawcy ale nie dla inwestora. Jeśli w środku tynk CW to jakoś będzie zachlapane od środka ale z zewnątrz ludzie robią styro na placki w zimno sobie hula jak chce.
Ja właśnie jadę te szczeliny od środka i od zewnątrz zaprawą. Zamykam powietrze z obu stron w tej szczelinie.Zawsze to będzie lepiej.
A odkryłem to w pewną letnią burzę, zerwała się potężna wichura a akurat byłem w pomieszczeniu bez okien i słucham co tak pizga i gwiżdże. Przyłożyłem łeb i ucho do ściany i się z lekka  wkur..... Od tamtej pory miałem zakodowane uczczelić łączenia P+W przed tynkami wewnwtrznymi (KG) i ociepleniem ze styro.

Także potwierdzam.

Będąc przy temacie tynków z KG na ścianach też będę opier....ł ok  420m2 samych ścian tymi płytami na klej gipsowy.Do tego te pierdzielone poddasza i sufity.

Na stronach kalkulatorów 3 głównych systemodawców wychodzą jakieś kosmiczne ceny i produkty.
Ja na razie obstawiam dolinę nidy klej gipsowy T ok 16,50zł/25kg. Ale na grunta nie mam pomysła.

Netbet dwa szybkie pytania:
1. Na jaki klej kleiłeś płyty KG do ścian?
2. Czym gruntowałeś przed klejeniem?

Nie widzę nigdzie tego w dzienniku dlatego męczę. Nie chcę wyważać otwartych drzwi od nowa.

----------


## netbet

> Netbet dwa szybkie pytania:
> 1. Na jaki klej kleiłeś płyty KG do ścian?
> 2. Czym gruntowałeś przed klejeniem?
> 
> .


1. w większości Nida... bo miałem po d ręką ... za płotem hurtownia... ale jak nie miałem... posiłkowałem się casto albo obi.... inne ceny - ale co było robić..

2. wszytkie ściany były gruntowane! grunt.. taki ogólny... bo ja wiem... jakis tytan,.. co tam masz pod ręką... różnicy nie zauważysz między "markowym" a "dziadem" ... ( tego najtańszego dziada nie kupuj ) ważne żeby przyczepność była i chłonność się wyrównała ...

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## aiki

Jeśli chodzi o przewiewy na łączeniach P+W to ja się poratowałem zaklejaniem z obu stron klejem łączeń pionowych.
Fugi nie maa ale jest jakby zaszpachlowane. nic nie wiało zimą

----------


## [email protected]

Dzięki Netbet.

Wpadłem jeszcze na taki pomysł. Ponieważ elektrykę mam na murze (nie w bruzdach) to sporo pójdzie mi tego kleju. Tym bardziej, że chcę płyty KG kleić na grzebień (szacunkowo ze 2 tony). Więc wymyśliłem, że zrobiłbym wstępną warstwę na jakieś gotowej zaprawie tynkarskiej po 6-7zł za worek 25kg. Ściągnął bym ją szybko z grubsza na zatopionych listwach tynkarskich, które by zostały (lub bym je wyciągał celem odzysku).
Zalety
1. mniej kleju do gipsu o połowę
2. Wyrównane, wypoziomowane ściany to mniej zabawy z ustawianiem płyt KG (jadę równo  jednakową grubością kleju wszędzie)

Co sądzisz z punktu samorobnego wykonania? Jakieś minusy o których nie wiem.

 Wg mnie pomijając extra nakład pracy na tą zaprawę to potem z kolei łatwiej powinno się kleić KG.  W sumie powinny płyty szybciej lecieć potem. Wiec teoretycznie czas i robota powinny się wyrównać a kasa w kieszeni zaoszczędzona jeszcze większa. No i mniej obaw z krzywym przyklejeniem płyt.

worek kleju nidy np 16,70za 25kg=0,668zł/kg *1000kg=668zł 
zaprawa murarska 6,26zł/25kg=0,25złkg * 1000kg=250zł
Zakładając, że idzie mi połowa mniej kleju to 418zł w kieszeni. Jeśli jeszcze mniej kleju to i więcej.

----------


## netbet

> Dzięki Netbet.
> 
> Wpadłem jeszcze na taki pomys....
> .....Zakładając, że idzie mi połowa mniej kleju to 418zł w kieszeni. Jeśli jeszcze mniej kleju to i więcej.


ech... kombinujesz strasznie i szukasz oszczędności nie tam gdzie trzeba...
4 stówy w kieszeni  - szkoda czasu 
natyrasz się , [email protected] na wyrównywanie, zmarnujsze jakiś miesiąc...

kable na ścianch to norma przy ceramice - tez tak mam i nic nie kombinowałem
zrób se z jakieść packi nierdzewnej grzebień z zębami trójkątnymi 20mm wysokie i po zawodach

nałozysz klej ... zagrabisz grzebieniem... walniesz na ścianę ... dobijesz... i będziesz miał git
przy takim grzebieniu i dobiciu płyta siedzi jakieś 8-10mm od muru... kabel się schowa  :yes: 

jak za dużo dla ciebie - zrób grzebień 15mm :Lol: 

poza tym....

koszt listew?
dwa razy gruntowanie
dwa razy syf

daj se spokój... natyrasz się jeszcze przy szlifowaniu gładzi... wierz mi...
i jeszcze nie raz przeklniesz płyty...i złapiesz się na myślach zmierzających do tynków.... ale odwrotu to już nie będzie :Lol:

----------


## compi

Tyle że tynki zazwyczaj i tak trzeba szpachlować. Jak nie całe to przeróbki i ślad potem zostaje. Płyta na grzebień to wg mnie strata czasu, materiału, ryzyko zbytniego namoknięcia płyty i tym samym tendencja do łamania. Fakt, nie ma wtedy praktycznie pustek, ale czy warto? Na dzisiaj po 3 latach widzę jeden minus, praktycznie niedopatrzenie. Przy puszkach z włącznikami bez wewnętrznej ramki wytłumiającej, gdy nie wypełniłem dokładnie ich okolic klejem, podczas klikania, jest to dosyć mocno słyszalne. Innych grzechów nie pamiętam.

----------


## [email protected]

Może trochę źle to ująłem, priorytetem była łatwość klejenia i ustawiania potem płyt  GK, oszczędność przy okazji. 

Ale o taką odp. chodziło czy warto. 
Znaczy nie warto i  mam iść na żywioł jak ze wszystkim co pierwszy raz na budowie. 

Dzięki

----------


## aiki

> ? Na dzisiaj po 3 latach widzę jeden minus, praktycznie niedopatrzenie. Przy puszkach z włącznikami bez wewnętrznej ramki wytłumiającej, gdy nie wypełniłem dokładnie ich okolic klejem, podczas klikania, jest to dosyć mocno słyszalne.


I takie uwagi są najbardziej cenne. ja mam dobra pamieć i zapamiętam ale może dla innych warto stworzyć temat typu "Co zrobiłem nie tak?"

----------


## [email protected]

Jest już taki wątek http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ście-ponownie

----------


## netbet

*Czego w urządzaniu domu nie zrobilibyście ponownie...*ale tu chodzi o : 
czego przy budowie domu nie zrobilibyście ponownie...

ad1 - nie kładłbym paneli - połozyłbym  gres wszędzie,
ad2 - nie budowałbym z P+W - budowałbym z komórkowca..

ad1 - nie sadziłbym drzew liściastych - posadziłbym same sosny czarne i żółte
ad2 - odnośnie pierwszego ad2 - betoniarki bym i tak nie kupił  :big grin:

----------


## aiki

> Jest już taki wątek http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ście-ponownie


Ten watek znam ale tam to raczej o konstrukcji - gdzie kibel gdzie kuchnia. A mi chodziło o własnie takie wpadki typu niezagipsowane włączniki dookoła.

----------


## b2211

Netbet coś dla Ciebie. Powiedz jak u Ciebie z tym było, może ktoś z odwiedzających też się wypowie jak było u niego.  Zacząłem budowę domu dwa czy trzy lata temu sam już nie wiem  :roll eyes:  architekt zrobił projekt i wystąpił o pozwolenie na budowę jednocześnie zaznaczając w projekcie iż wjazd zostanie wykonany w drugim etapie budowy. Po rozpoczęciu budowy stał się moim kierownikiem budowy. Teraz minęły dwa lata więc zażądałem wykonania projektu wjazdu co też uczynił. Jednocześnie poinformował mnie, iż do wjazdu będzie potrzebny inny kierownik budowy za którego oczywiście będę musiał dodatkowo zapłacić. Co sądzicie na ten temat, czy nie jest to próba naciągnięcia mnie na dodatkowe koszty ponieważ pierwsze słyszę aby przy budowie domu byli dwaj kierownicy osobno na budowę domu a osobno na budowę wjazdu ?

----------


## netbet

..tu nie pomogę...
działkę mamy przy drodze prywatnej - czyli swojej :Lol: 
wiec nikt mi nie kazała robić zjazdu...

----------


## [email protected]

też mam drogę prywatna ale jakoś zjazd z drogi prywatnej na gminną też trzeba było ustalić. U mnie wglądało to w ten sposób, że wystąpiłem z wnioskiem do zdium, z prośbą o uzgodnienie wjazdu. Po kilku dniach podjechała Pani mówiąć, że to co jest jest ok i dostałem pismo, w którym informują mnie, że wjazd/zjazd został zaakceptowany. Proponuje, żebyś zadzonił do zarządcy drogi i zapytał co masz zrobić bo zjazd to jakiś masz od dłuższego czasu. Może jakaś wizyta w terenie i po sprawie.

----------


## b2211

Co i jak mam zrobić a raczej już mam zrobione to wiem, gdyż mam już wydane pozwolenie na budowę wjazdu które powinienem mieć już na etapie pozwolenia na budowę domu (w pozwoleniu jest z reguły zawarte dom, oczyszczalnia ścieków i wjazd) ale mojemu architektowi się nie chciało zrobić od razu i dopiero teraz go przymusiłem żeby zrobił projekt. Ale chodzi mi głównie o to, iż do wjazdu mój kierownik i architekt w jednej osobie powiedział iż będzie potrzebny inny kierownik budowy za którego oczywiście będę musiał dodatkowo zapłacić. Czy to nie jest naciąganie mnie na dodatkowy koszt, ponieważ pierwsze słyszę aby przy budowie domu byli dwaj kierownicy osobno na budowę domu a osobno na budowę wjazdu.

----------


## [email protected]

Zadzwoń do zdium i zapytaj - to nic nie kosztuje to raz a dwa to zależy jak się z gościem umawiałeś. Inna sprawa, że nadzór na budową wjazdu to nie są ogromne pieniądze w porównaniu z resztą. Może to też być kwestia uprawnień - budownictwo drogowe i mieszkaniowe to nie to samo. Jeżeli nadzór będzie konieczny a gość nie ma takowych uprawnień to umarł w butach - musisz kogoś brać.

----------


## gieron56

ewidentnie coś kręci, mój architekt od razu mi to wycenił na początkowym etapie

----------


## b2211

> ewidentnie coś kręci, mój architekt od razu mi to wycenił na początkowym etapie


 Coś więcej jak Ci wycenił i jak z kierownikiem budowy było ?

----------


## netbet

> Coś więcej jak Ci wycenił i jak z kierownikiem budowy było ?


..weź no lepiej powiedz czy dogadałeś się  z piecem.... zaczał palić normalnie?

----------


## b2211

Nadal nie wiem,  ponieważ jeszcze nie mieszkam a palę raczej paliłem jak wychodziłem z domu. Jak wracałem to był już zimny  :big tongue:

----------


## surgi22

Kierownik czy piec ?? :roll eyes:

----------


## krasnal1357

W brew pozorem obsługa pieca grzewczego to nie jest łatwa sprawa sam coś o tym wiem a mój ojciec i wujek mogą o tym książki pisać  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> ... mój ojciec i wujek mogą o tym książki pisać


..ja tam jedną pisałem.... cedryka takiego jednego... :cool:

----------


## netbet

.... a sie [email protected]#$ pochwalę...

niby nie piszę dziennika... ale czasem coś fajnego machnę samorobnie.
stanałem przed problemem - lampa w pokoju dziecioka...

pojechaliśmy z Matką Dyrretorką zrobić zwjad po sklepach
dupa - 4 stów nie wywalimy na "lampkę"

[email protected]#$ - sam zrobie :big grin: 

pisiedział ... podumał.. wymyślił.... 


zrobił!



całośc kosztowała ... hmm... jakieś 9 dych ( bez żródeł śwaiatła )

pozdro 
NETbet'światły

p.s.

tak naprawdę to jest kolejna lampa u nas samorobna...
pierwsza była "budowlana"
druga i trzecia wiszą w holu na parterze - to jest dopiero jazda - nie pokażę bo spapugujecie 
czwarta jest ta - ta jest NAJDROŻSZA!

----------


## Jarek.P

Cieeeenka  :Lol: 

J. (i dawno temu zrobiona lampa z ponacinanego wzdłuż i wywiniętego w "tulipanka" ścinka rury spiro, całość nasadzona na żarówkę wiszącą na drucie u sufitu)

Ps: a tak na serio - poobcinałbym chyba te końce kątowników, poza tym dobra, samorobna robota  :yes:   :smile:

----------


## netbet

> Cieeeenka



... no to masz lepszego gita..

kiedyś zamażył mi się "abażurki" w holu... ale bez sensu kupić... lepiej zrobić  :big grin: 



..pisać z czego to jest zrobione? :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## Jarek.P

Pisać!

----------


## elmagra

> ... no to masz lepszego gita..
> 
> kiedyś zamażył mi się "abażurki" w holu... ale bez sensu kupić... lepiej zrobić 
> 
> 
> 
> ..pisać z czego to jest zrobione?


z wiaderek po farbach??? 
Powiedz, że zgadłam ja, twoja ukryta fanka  :smile:

----------


## dez

Obstawiam że to tapeta !

----------


## aiki

toć to piżama wojskowa  :smile:

----------


## netbet

> Obstawiam że to tapeta !


fakt! zewnątrz jest tapeta...ale... z czego jest zrobiony stelaż? 
to jest git! :cool:

----------


## netbet

> z wiaderek po farbach??? 
> Powiedz, że zgadłam ja, twoja ukryta fanka


... niestety - moja fanko  :hug:  

poza tym - to jest wykończenówka a nie prowizorka :big lol:

----------


## dez

> fakt! zewnątrz jest tapeta...ale... z czego jest zrobiony stelaż? 
> to jest git!


Teraz to bym obstawił że pokrywka od wiaderka, choć skoro ma być git to pewnie coś oryginalniejszego  :wink:

----------


## elmagra

> ... niestety - moja fanko  
> 
> poza tym - to jest wykończenówka a nie prowizorka


No wcale nie chciałam urazić niczyjej wykończeniówki tym wiaderkiem. Ale takie miałam pierwsze skojarzenie jak to zobaczyłam. 
Będę grzecznie czekać na rozwikłanie zagadki.  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P



----------


## pawel.

Witam. Przede mną deskowanie i papowanie dachu. Chcę zrobić to sam. Zaciekawiło mnie na zdjęciach  to że gwoździe papowe pomalowane są czymś czarnym... Przyglądałem się dachom w mojej okolicy i nie widziałem czegoś takiego ale to może być dobry pomysł. Czym najlepiej to malować.?? Jakimś lepikiem, dysperbitem, czy czym.??

----------


## netbet

> Witam. Przede mną deskowanie i papowanie dachu. Chcę zrobić to sam. Zaciekawiło mnie na zdjęciach  to że gwoździe papowe pomalowane są czymś czarnym... Przyglądałem się dachom w mojej okolicy i nie widziałem czegoś takiego ale to może być dobry pomysł. Czym najlepiej to malować.?? Jakimś lepikiem, dysperbitem, czy czym.??


cześć...

papiaki zasmarowałek uszczelniaczem dekarskim... trochę roboty jest, ale nic nie cieknie - słowo!
( sprzedawany w wiaderkach ... takich czarnych z zielonymi napisami... chyba.. )

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## aiki

papę papniakami mocuj tylko w górnej części. Na to zakład kolejnej rolki od góry. i na to kontrłaty.
Papniaki ogólnie niewidoczne. Pod kontrłaty  taśma uszczelniająca albo smarować lepikiem na zimno.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

A tak se wpadłam, popatrzec czy jeszcze cos robisz, czy juz Ci sie znudzilo  :cool:  Ale widze, ze teraz w dizajn podzedles  :big grin: 
Nie mam zielonego pojecia z czego ta lampa, ale znajac Ciebie to nie kosztowało wiecej niz czteropak, bo by Ci bylo zal

Pozdrawiam  :smile: 

Msu, nianczaca dzieciaki i  lepiaca pseudo cegly z goldbanda

----------


## maroka

Hej, podpinam się pod tema bo też jestem na etapie budowy domu-co prawda ja tylko mocno wspieram męża bo to on zajmuje się budową i robi prawie wszystko sam-no bo niestety nie wszystko się da samemu. Trzymam kciuki za resztę!

----------


## netbet

słuchajta ! mam problem i szybko go musze opanować...

hydrofor...niby prosta rzecz a zgłupiałem...
woda w studni jest
zawór zwrotny na samym jej dole - jakieś 4m pod lustrem wody
nabija do 4 włacza się przy spadku ciśnienia ponizej 2

ale....
ciśnienie spada w ciągu minuty i hydrofor zaczyna pompować !! i tak w kółko!!
zaobserwowałem jakieś dziwne tykanie/skwierczenie w okolicach wentyla.. ale sam wentyl jest szczelny i jakieś ciśnienie za min jest...nie sprawdziłem jakie bo manometru brak.

jakieś pomysły?

aa... dodam... zbiornik mały jakieś 50l ... tam w środku jest jakiś balon?

----------


## compi

Opukaj zbiornik i sprawdź czy woda w nim jest po cyklu pracy hydrofora.

----------


## irqul

> ... tam w środku jest jakiś balon?


W hydroforze przeponowym, taki prawdopodobnie masz -jest

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...05#post5733505

----------


## Jarek.P

Po objawach oceniając zeszło Ci powietrze z baniaka. Jeśli wciśniesz dzyndzel na wentylu to co leci? Powietrze, czy woda? Jeśli woda, to dodatkowo balon szlag trafił.

----------


## netbet

tak na szybko...

smok na dole w studni - sparwdzony i szczelny
zbiornik 50l wymieniony na nowy 100l

i kurwa spada ciśnienie... wolniej ale SPADA!!

szlag by to...

na bańce 50 l - włączał się co 2 minuty
teraz włącza się co ....10 minut

kurwa - co jest?

mam dziure na przyłączu?

----------


## Jarek.P

Jakie masz ciśnienie początkowe w balonie, zanim napełnisz go wodą?

----------


## netbet

zbiornik nowy.
ciśnienie fabryczne... nie mierzyłem...

----------


## irqul

> ...
> 
> na bańce 50 l - włączał się co 2 minuty
> teraz włącza się co ....10 minut
> ...
> 
> mam dziure na przyłączu?


Czy tak podane czasy znaczą, że pompa hydrofora załącza się *bez poboru wody* co pewien czas ? Jak długo pracuje pompa po załączeniu?

----------


## netbet

tak właśnie jest!

bez poboru wody spada ciśnienie do zadanego właczającego pompę.
smok na dole studni sprawdziłem - trzyma!

jestem już głupi... obstawiam nieszczelność rury pomiędzy studnią a hydroforem.... kurwa.. kopanie mnie czeka?

pompa pracuje do momentu aż dobije znowu ciśnienie do 3,6- 3,8 bara...

----------


## netbet

zamknąłem zawór za hydroforem a instalacją w domu - ciśnienie spada
na otwartym zaworze jest tak samo - ciśnienie spada

czyli mam chyba gdzieś nieszczelność pomiędzy hydroforem a studnią....

----------


## irqul

Chyba tak  :sad: 
Warto tylko sprawdzić , być pewnym działania smoka, bo to też może być przyczyna, np opuszczony do studni się zawiesza?

----------


## netbet

sprawa zamknięta!

ciśnienie się znalazło  :yes:  i trzyma się i nie drgnie bez poboru wody.

winowajca: zawór zwrotny na dnie studni.
wczoraj go oblukałem - był niby ok
dziś mnie coś tknęło i wyjąłem go jeszcze raz... i... nie trzyma jednak sukinkot

----------


## surgi22

Rozumiem, że z nim pogadałeś od serca i zaczął trzymać  :big lol:

----------


## netbet

mam szybkie pytanie:

czy się różni piana do klejenia styropianu od pianki zwykłej niskoprężnej?
jak dla mnie to jeden pies.... 

ktoś ? coś? 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## netbet

eeee... bez jaj... sie robi ....

ale... tej klej jest [email protected]#$ drogi... dlatego pytam....

----------


## [email protected]

Obskoczyłem cały dom na piance. Pierwotnie zakupiłem ilość sugerowaną przez producenta - insta stik. Piana skończyła się +- w połowie więc poszukiwałem alternatywy. Sprawdziłem chyba jeszcze 3 rodzaje pianek i z tego co pamiętam różnica była tylko w przypadku najtańszej. Jeżeli dobrze pamiętam to potem kupowałem pianka za nie coś koło 18zł. Czy różni się od niskoprężej? Trudno powiedzieć - montowałem nią drzwi. Wydaje mi się, że ta do klejenia jednak szybciej uzyskiwała taki stan klejący, półgęsty... Po 15, 20 minutach płyty styropianowej już nie dało się oderwać. Z pianką niskoprężną  chyba się tak nie da. Jak chcesz to poszukam nazwy tej, w którą teraz bym zainwestował - była tańsza a wydajnościa (ok 6m2/opakowanie) i jakościa wg mnie nie ustępowała insta stik.

Poszukałem i znalazłem. To potem brałem
http://allegro.pl/klej-do-styropianu...379030165.html

----------


## netbet

temat kleju/piany zamknięty.
nie da się kleić płyt na pianę mont.

....a poza tym klej do sytro jest w dobrej cenie w obi.... 2 tychy za puszkę.

klej w pianie jest git!

----------


## markoos

Dziś dopiero dostalem powiadomienie że sie cos tu dzieje  :wink: 

Mam sąsiada co robi docieplenia, to troche tam przy piwku podpowiedział co i jak.
Ogólnie piankę odradzał, poleciał mi natomiast klej weber ks126 bardzo elastyczny i wzmociony  włóknami polipropylenowym. (nadaje sie i do klejenia i zaciągania siatki) Oczywiscie cena 26zł więc nie tani, ale w porównaniu z atlasem była różnica. Nawet te włókna widoczne. ALe wyszło mi w sumie 20 worków wiec po 6 zł na worku więcej
A wracając do pianki to dobra była do uzupełnienia małych szczelin  :wink:

----------


## netbet

słuchajcie mam pytanie:

ile czasu zajmie grzałce 2kw nagrzanie 150 litrów wody do temp 45 stopni?
ile czasu zajmie grzałce 2 kw nagrzanie 300 litrów wody do temp 45 stopni?

nie pytajcie czemu pytam  :wink: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## [email protected]

> słuchajcie mam pytanie:
> 
> ile czasu zajmie grzałce 2kw nagrzanie 150 litrów wody do temp 45 stopni?
> ile czasu zajmie grzałce 2 kw nagrzanie 300 litrów wody do temp 45 stopni?
> 
> nie pytajcie czemu pytam 
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet


W sierpniu grzałem grzałką. Z temp. otoczenia (ok. 22 ) do 40 st grzałka potrzebowała ok 1:15. W porównaniu z ekogroszkiem to lipa.  Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowany to udostępnie Ci wykresy ze sterownika.

MU

----------


## aiki

t = m × Cw × ( T - T₁) / P
gdzie:
t - czas w sek.
m - masa wody w kg
Cw - ciepło właściwe wody (przyjąć można 4200 J/kg x *C
T - temp. końcowa wody w *C
T1 - temp poczatkowa wody w*C
P- moc grzałki w W

Wzór nie uwzględnia strat ciepła.

t = m × Cw × ( T - T₁) / P
t = 150 x 4200 x (45 - 15) / 2000
t = 9450 sek. = 2,625 h

Być może, że się gdzieś pomyliłem.

----------


## mmaarcin

Witam serdecznie. Już drugi raz czytam wasz dziennik.  Pierwszy raz kiedy szukałem inspiracji a teraz ponownie kiedy mam już ssz i dalsze prace zamierzam zrobić samodzielnie. Postanowiłem trochę podejrzeć twoją twórczość.  Pojawił się mały problem.  Zaginęły lub zostały uprowadzone wasze zdjęcia. Możliwe że był już poruszany ten problem i zgłosiłes zaginięcie na policji lecz ja nie przeczytałem jeszcze wszystkich komentarzy.  Jeżeli jest możliwość dotarcia do fotorelacji to poproszę o jakieś wskazówki. Dzięki.

----------


## prokopek

mmarcin, netbet już kiedyś o tym pisał. Jego dziennik w pdfie jest na chomikuj.pl, ktoś kiedyś poświęcił trochę czasu i zmajstrował tekst ze zdjęciami. A potem drugi ktoś udostepnił dalej i dalej, poszukaj.

----------


## mmaarcin

Dzięki, ale szukałem pod różnymi hasłami   i nie odnalazłem.
Byłbym wdzięczny za udostępnienie linka, ewentualnie mejla z załączonym załącznikiem w pdf.
Dzięki.

Poprawka, jednak odnalazłem.
http://chomikuj.pl/lpawlow/budowa+do...k+bez+tajemnic

----------


## netbet

no i się znalazło... :wink: 
ja pier#$%# - że wy jeszcze tego szukacie....szok.
są inne dzienniki pisane na bieżąco... lepsze...

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## [email protected]

Nie dziw się tylko powiedz czy dotarłeś już do schodów? Jeżeli tak to co z tym zrobiłeś?

----------


## netbet

schody "siem zrobiły" - taniooo....
stopnie sosnowe - ale dają dadę... trochę stali na barierki... trochę oleju na dechy do  łba ....
..i jakis poszło... :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

też miałem taką koncepcję ale żona jej nie podzielała. lakierowałeś to jakimś twardym lakierem?

----------


## Jarek.P

Panowie sosny nie lakierujcie twardym lakierem! Sosna jest miękka, jej pokrycie twardym lakierem da nam tyle, że lakier z czasem popęka na granicach "miękkiego" z "twardym" oraz wokół ewentualnych zagnieceń, np. po przebieżce po schodach stada bardzo kobiecych pań ubranych w szpilki  :Lol: 

Na miękkie drewno lepiej się sprawdzi lakier o wysokiej odporności na ścieranie, ale elastyczny, np. większość wodorozcieńczalnych tak ma.

----------


## [email protected]

pisząc twardy myślałem o odpornym  :smile:  Pytanie co się bardziej spisze: sosna czy mdf z obłogiem  dębowym tak jak to jest teraz popularne. Koszty chyba podobne

----------


## Jarek.P

Fornir na MDFie w roli schodów? Bałbym się...

----------


## [email protected]

to aktualnie najczęstsza chyba praktyka jak klient nie pyta z czego te schody. Sąsiad ma - nie narzeka.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ale jak długo ma? 

Schody mają to do siebie, że lubią się wycierać na krawędziach, przy drewnie jest to akceptowalne, przy fornirze byłby to dramat.
Znaczy, dla jasności: nie wiem nic o takich stopniach i niepotrzebne malkontencę, może nie jest to typowy fornir grubości niecałego milimetra, tylko przynajmniej kilkumilimetrowa warstwa drewna jak w desce trójwarstwowej, niemniej warto sprawę zgłębić, zanim się coś takiego kupi.

(Adam wybacz offtopa)

----------


## [email protected]

stopnie są obłogowane (nie fornirowane). Obłóg to wszystko powyżej 2mm. Zwykle daje się obłóg od 2 do 4 góra 6mm. Na to lakier i jest ok.

----------


## Jarek.P

A no to zmienia postać rzeczy, taki patent może być sensowny.

----------


## [email protected]

Netbet powiedz kilka zdań nt schodów. Właśnie zakupiłem drewno - też zdecydowałem się na sosnę, po taniości. Jak montowałeś stopnie, na piankę, klej, kołki? Czym lakierowałeś i skąd ten wybór? Jak mocowałeś słupy. Jakieś uwagi, wskazania, obserwacje. Wiedzy na ten temat w internecie jest dużo ale jakoś zawsze lepiej posłuchać kogoś kto też robi to po raz pierwszy. Pozdrawiam

----------


## netbet

stopnie mocowane na kołki ... jest z tym trochę roboty, jak masz wylane "nieco" nierówno
poziomowanie ....podkładki... ale idzie to przeżyć...
jak opsadziłem i dobiłem - zapianowałem dla świętego spokoju...
podstopnice - gres polerowany... docinany na "0" odchyłek... wklejany bez fug pomiędzy stopniem a podstopnicą.
słupy od poręczy 60x60 mocowane do boku stopnia... na kotwy 12

trzyma się kupy  :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Skool

http://arendt.cyberdusk.pl/cedryk.pdf

----------

